# The Bbag Chat Room



## Addy

Continued from here: The Bbag Chat Room!

Just a reminder that the same rules for the Bal forum apply here too.


----------



## MAGJES

Hi Everyone....my thoughts are with the new England ladies in the midst of the flood.


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies! Can someone tell me where i can ask questions about B bags? Thanks! Im new to the Balenciaga addiction!


----------



## redskater

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies! Can someone tell me where i can ask questions about B bags? Thanks! Im new to the Balenciaga addiction!



what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! 

Aahhh, Easter has officially started here and I'm not going back to work until Tuesday 
I ususally go to the mountains during Easter, either on my mom's cabin or some friend's cabin, but not this year. I'm staying home and will just relax. Almost no people left in the city now


----------



## redskater

argh....... I fell last night while teaching and landed on my wrist!  just had ex-rays, no broken bones, but tore some ligaments, I'm so pissed!  there goes my yoga for awhile. I'm gonna try and figure out a alternate program, plus no golf, rats!  I hate being side lined.  i think i need to buy something to make me feel better and it's really hard to type!


----------



## mzedith

Good morning everyone.. can't say from "Sunny So. CA"  today, suppose to rain.. on this "wish i were in bed still but have to get to ready for work" April fools day.. 

well, im at a comfortable level of B-bags, 4, that's it.. i just have to stop.. , here i am, saying hello..  my intend is to get to know the regulars on this forum.

is that a good thing?  or will my comfy 4 B-bags grow to 5??? or???


----------



## redskater

mzedith said:


> Good morning everyone.. can't say from "Sunny So. CA"  today, suppose to rain.. on this "wish i were in bed still but have to get to ready for work" April fools day..
> 
> well, im at a comfortable level of B-bags, 4, that's it.. i just have to stop.. , here i am, saying hello..  my intend is to get to know the regulars on this forum.
> 
> is that a good thing?  or will my comfy 4 B-bags grow to 5??? or???



hi, well. I'm at 6 and I thought that would be enough, but they just keep coming out with such gorgeous colors so I'm thinking 2 more would be perfect, ha, it never ends unless you just get off the forum completely, but that wouldn't be much fun, would it.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> hi, well. I'm at 6 and I thought that would be enough, but they just keep coming out with such gorgeous colors so I'm thinking 2 more would be perfect, ha, it never ends unless you just get off the forum completely, but that wouldn't be much fun, would it.



That is so true Red, I really believe that tpf contributes towards additction. I was addicted to Bbags before I joined tpf, but it's definiely not helping being here But it's so much fun though, I not planning to leave the forum any day soon.

*mzedith*, welcome to the Bbag world I also thought I would have around 5-6 Bbags, but that is definitely not the case with me!! Love all my bags and use them all, and I'm very very happy with all them though


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> argh....... I fell last night while teaching and landed on my wrist!  just had ex-rays, no broken bones, but tore some ligaments, I'm so pissed!  there goes my yoga for awhile. I'm gonna try and figure out a alternate program, plus no golf, rats!  I hate being side lined.  i think i need to buy something to make me feel better and it's really hard to type!



Oh no that sounds very painful! But i'm really glad you did not break anything. But it sucks, totally understand.
Haha, and yes, you need to buy something to mach your 7 new LQ scarves, that will make you feel better


----------



## mere girl

redskater said:


> hi, well. I'm at 6 and I thought that would be enough, but they just keep coming out with such gorgeous colors so I'm thinking 2 more would be perfect, ha, it never ends unless you just get off the forum completely, but that wouldn't be much fun, would it.


 
yes - if they didn't make such gorgeous colours then we would all be fine! I've now got 3 that are keepers (A bit of shuffling here and there already this year but happy now!) so I am banned!


----------



## clothingguru

redskater said:


> what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!



I just wanted to know if the B bag i want to buy on ebay is a fair price for what it is and what year its from? Or if you guys think i could find better? Thanks!


----------



## mzedith

Thanks ladies, well Sunny So. Ca turned out to be Sunny after all. 

Red IDK, maybe down the line it may grow

i wasn't feeling sad when i sold my two Chanel bags to fund my first two B-bags.  I wasn't getting along very well with the Chanel bags.  That's me though, my bags are very personal  and we have to get along.. 

not ready to let go of any more Fendi's right now. 

as for TPF, im just addicted to the forum in general.. hehe


----------



## redskater

clothingguru said:


> I just wanted to know if the B bag i want to buy on ebay is a fair price for what it is and what year its from? Or if you guys think i could find better? Thanks!



I would post a pic on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## clothingguru

redskater said:


> I would post a pic on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html



thank you so much!


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy Easter everyone!

Here are a few pics of the yummy Easter egg the Easter bunny (aka BF) gave me and Jimmi. 
Jimmi really wants a taste of it I think


----------



## redskater

^^^ cute, what is in that?  is it a drink?

happy easter everyone! it's storming here right now.


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol no *Red*, it is chocolate! Don't know excately what's inside but I'm guessing a lot of very nice chocolate pieces. The egg is from Pascal, a very well known "gourmet" bakery in Norway which is famous for their cakes, especially wedding cakes Every Easter they have a lot of these beautiful hand made Easter eggs and I always wanted one, so I was so happy when BF suprised me with this!


----------



## redskater

so is the egg edible, or is it something you display? Is the chocolate inside?  ok, I'm confused.  you need to take another pic of it when it's out of the box!


----------



## purses & pugs

^ok I will! But just to let you know: you can eat the whole egg because everything is made of chocolate, except the organge ribbon and teh yellow flowers around it I'm very curious of what is inside but I will no open it yet, I want to wait a day or two since it's so beautiful (not sure if my pics show that though!)


----------



## redskater

yea, I think if it's that pretty, I'd hate to eat it!  that was so sweet of your BF!


----------



## wonderwoman9

OMG P&P what a cute pic!!! Send me some of that chocolate! Looks so pretty and I bet its yummy!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Aww... Jimmy's face makes my heart melt!! Oh.. and that chocolate too!  LOL.


----------



## mzedith

That is so cute!! love it.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww* dear, I wish I could send you a piece But I will tell you how it tasted though haha! 

*oogiewoogie*, aw you are so sweet! 

*mzedith*, no prob, just had to post this lol


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ Happy Easter ya' all!*

I hope you have all been well. *P & P* I saw your beautiful collection and your newest Amethyst...LOVE it!!! You look fabulous modeling it!
*Jimmy told me that you are supposed to send him to the USA to me and deliver THAT egg!!!
*
*Wonderwoman*...I adore your new galet!!! Great modeling pics!!!

*Red.*..I want some night storms here...how are you doll??? I do hope you are felling better since your spill. I am so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Thanks Ghost! I love galet! Doesn't that egg look delicious! YUMMMMMM I can't wait to hear how yummy it IS!


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^Thanks Ghost! I love galet! Doesn't that egg look delicious! YUMMMMMM I can't wait to hear how yummy it IS!


*

I am a chocoholic through and through...I NEED that EGG!*


----------



## purses & pugs

Ghost55 said:


> *^^ Happy Easter ya' all!*
> 
> I hope you have all been well. *P & P* I saw your beautiful collection and your newest Amethyst...LOVE it!!! You look fabulous modeling it!
> *Jimmy told me that you are supposed to send him to the USA to me and deliver THAT egg!!!
> *
> [



Aw, thank you Ghostie. Love the Amethyst and I'm so glad I mange to get it in a PT so I could try that style!
And haha! Well, wish I could! but I'll send some pics eating it intead if I'm not getting killed

*ww* dear, did you get my last PM? Not the blank one, I pressed the wrong button


----------



## wonderwoman9

yes! i wrote you back!  did it not show up? let me go see if it sent!


----------



## wonderwoman9

arrrrgggghhhh where did it go?! hehe it isn't there! so i guess it didn't send! i will send again!


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> *^^ Happy Easter ya' all!*
> 
> I hope you have all been well. *P & P* I saw your beautiful collection and your newest Amethyst...LOVE it!!! You look fabulous modeling it!
> *Jimmy told me that you are supposed to send him to the USA to me and deliver THAT egg!!!
> *
> *Wonderwoman*...I adore your new galet!!! Great modeling pics!!!
> 
> *Red.*..I want some night storms here...how are you doll??? I do hope you are felling better since your spill. I am so sorry that happened to you!



happy easter!!! hope you and the kiddos are doing something fun!  My wrist is a bit better, not quite as sore, so I'm optimistic.  It's going to be such a gorgeous weekend and now I can't get out and play, figures, why didn't it happen when the weather was crumy!  ah well, I'll just ride around in the golf cart and whine!, not really, it will be nice to get out anyway.  the storms were pretty strong this am but nothing too sever!  it's that season......


----------



## gypsybiker59

hi redskater, how are those gorgeous kitties of yours?  this is my first time in this forum...i have to say that i've become obsessed with b-bags, particularly the outremer color... i literally spent all day searching on line, and i found that barneys has the pom, but i can't find a velo or city bag... a new obsession is born! lol  

red, what's wrong with your wrist?  hope it's nothing serious!  xoxo


----------



## redskater

gypsybiker59 said:


> hi redskater, how are those gorgeous kitties of yours?  this is my first time in this forum...i have to say that i've become obsessed with b-bags, particularly the outremer color... i literally spent all day searching on line, and i found that barneys has the pom, but i can't find a velo or city bag... a new obsession is born! lol
> 
> red, what's wrong with your wrist?  hope it's nothing serious!  xoxo



Hi sweetie!! nice to see you here! Kitties are as spoiled as ever, love them to death!  Oh no, this is a very expensive obsession to have, it's killing me cause I want them all in every color! lol!  Outremer is gorgeous, I saw one a few months back at the barneys in Dallas, it was such a deep rich blue with purple undertones, not sure if they have any left.  It seems to be the most popular color this season.  I'll keep my peepers out for you.

I seem to have torn some ligaments, don't know how long it's gonna take to heal, I'm not good at not being able to be active. we'll see, at least I can still type!

Didn't you get a new kitty? how are your babies?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Red*, hope your wrist heels fast! At least, as you say, you can type 

I have eaten a little of my chocolate Easter egg BF gave me now. And since I promised you pics of it and what was inside, here they come! The egg was actually empty inside, I was a little disappointed! And BF was like "what, and to that price?!" But it was really good though!


----------



## purplum

happy easter everyone!  hope ya'll are having a blast! anyway, Im about to place an order for my 1st bbag from bal london. But they're not answering my calls, are they closed or is it a holiday there? I was told they will be closed Monday but didn't know if they're closed sunday as well


----------



## MAGJES

*HAPPY EASTER!*


----------



## gypsybiker59

purplum, I'm pretty sure they're closed today, this is a big holiday weekend in London

redskater, yes, Jinxie the blind rescue kitty is doing very well thanks!  he's fitting into the family quite nicely... I'm so sorry to hear about your fall... ow!  hope the kitties are being good nurses for you

p&p, love your pug and your beautiful bal family, I spent some time admiring your collection, particularly your gorgeous Outremer Velo!  

happy easter everyone


----------



## purses & pugs

*gypsybiker*, thank you! Yes, Outremer is such a stunning color and I love the Velo style! Hope you manage to find an Outremer, I do see one pop up on evilbay from time to time


----------



## purplum

thank you so much gypsybiker59!  that explains why no one is answering my phone calls and email. so I guess they'll be back tuesday?  I can't wait to place my first bal order


----------



## purses & pugs

^In Norway everything is closed Thursday and Friday (last week) and Sunday and Monday. Don't know if it's like that in other countries in Europe too, but it is a good chance!


----------



## purplum

thanks purses & pugs  will have to wait till tuesday then!


----------



## gypsybiker59

purplum, what bal are you ordering?  I'm so excited for you

p&p, thanks so much!  i will definately be stalking evilbay for an Outremer!


----------



## wonderwoman9

P&P - look at the yummy egg!! I am so curious to how good it is! 


Wow Easter closes everything for that long in Norway! That is a long holiday, but I bet thats nice to enjoy!!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> *Red*, hope your wrist heels fast! At least, as you say, you can type
> 
> I have eaten a little of my chocolate Easter egg BF gave me now. And since I promised you pics of it and what was inside, here they come! The egg was actually empty inside, I was a little disappointed! And BF was like "what, and to that price?!" But it was really good though!



omg!  that's still a lot of chocolate!  you really need help eating all of that!  now I understand what it is!!!  

hope everyone is enjoying their easter day!  haven't made any plans for dinner, maybe sushi! 

*gypsy*  did you see *thithi's* outremer day!  it's so pretty! this is definitely a color they need to come out with again.  I'm always amazed at some of the unique colors they do. just so pretty and unusual.  doesn't *P & P* have the most awesome collection! I really want her to adopt me!


----------



## purplum

gypsybiker59: thinking of getting an outremer in city/pt. well, that's if I'll still be able to find one lol I see you're also looking for an outremer?  hope we can be bag twins soon  if no outremer pops out soon, then I'd have to look for another color I might like.. was thinking pt raisin ggh, but DH isn't liking that color much haha how about you? are you only looking for an outremer? or you have other colors in mind too?


----------



## gypsybiker59

oh I hope you find an outremer... I am partial to bright colors, so if I can't find an outremer, I think I'll look for an 05 city magenta.  cheers and keep us posted in your quest.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> P&P - look at the yummy egg!! I am so curious to how good it is!
> 
> Wow Easter closes everything for that long in Norway! That is a long holiday, but I bet thats nice to enjoy!!



The egg was definitely yummy! Very good quality chocolate And yes, the whole Norway, haha I mean shops, offices, etc., closes these days. I do not mind since I get time off from work But the shops have open on Saturday (Easter Eve) though. 



redskater said:


> omg!  that's still a lot of chocolate!  you really need help eating all of that!  now I understand what it is!!!
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying their easter day!  haven't made any plans for dinner, maybe sushi!
> 
> *gypsy*  did you see *thithi's* outremer day!  it's so pretty! this is definitely a color they need to come out with again.  I'm always amazed at some of the unique colors they do. just so pretty and unusual.  doesn't *P & P* have the most awesome collection! I really want her to adopt me!



Yes, the egg is really big so BF must help me eat it! Mmm.. it's really yummy!
Aw, and you are so sweet red! I would adopt you but my apartment is too small! All the Bbags have taken over it


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> The egg was definitely yummy! Very good quality chocolate And yes, the whole Norway, haha I mean shops, offices, etc., closes these days. I do not mind since I get time off from work But the shops have open on Saturday (Easter Eve) though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the egg is really big so BF must help me eat it! Mmm.. it's really yummy!
> A*w, and you are so sweet red! I would adopt you but my apartment is too small! All the Bbags have taken over it*




well than you could come over here!  I have a house that's way too big for us.  I have a whole spare room you could keep those pretty bals in!  I wouldn't mind


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> [/B]
> 
> well than you could come over here!  I have a house that's way too big for us.  I have a whole spare room you could keep those pretty bals in!  I wouldn't mind



That is very tempting *red* I've always wanted to live in another country so maybe you'll suddenly have a crazy Bal freak over as soon as you know it! And then *wonderwoman* must come visit and we can drink wine and talk about Bbags! Haha, you DH would probably kick us out!


----------



## gypsybiker59

red, yes ma'am, I saw thithi's gorgy outremer... wow!  the first time I saw the outremer was of a photo of Beyonce in the April issue of InStyle, and I knew I was in big trouble with a capital T lol!

p&p, you totally have an amazing collection, I am in awe  .. I love your gorgeous rainbow of bals


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks so much *Gypsy*


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> That is very tempting *red* I've always wanted to live in another country so maybe you'll suddenly have a crazy Bal freak over as soon as you know it! And then *wonderwoman* must come visit and we can drink wine and talk about Bbags! Haha, you DH would probably kick us out!



ha! the more the merrier! I'd just send DH out to play with his new toy! a sports car! he can't say anything about my bags anymore, just the way I like it!


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> That is very tempting *red* I've always wanted to live in another country so maybe you'll suddenly have a crazy Bal freak over as soon as you know it! And then *wonderwoman* must come visit and we can drink wine and talk about Bbags! Haha, you DH would probably kick us out!





Oh yes! Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## clothingguru

_*I have a question about a B Bag i'm about to buy. I'm buying the Papeete SGH city on ebay and i have already had it authenticated but was wondering if $1450 is a good price? Its my first Balenciaga bag so i don't know what to expect? Thanks so much!*_


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I don't believe deals are allowed to be discussed in the forum.


----------



## clothingguru

^ REALLY AT ALL? Im in the Christian Louboutin forum and we are allowed to discuss deals? Hmm maybe just different rules here. Can i PM someone? Or nothing at all? TIA


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I'm not really sure!!! Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## clothingguru

^^no worries, thank you anyways


----------



## redskater

I think you're just not supposed to talk about price, but I could be wrong.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Oh ok thank you


----------



## monniemonn

hey u lovelies. i'm a totally newbie in the world of bbag. spotted this in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12359&d=1144629808

i'm wondering what size is this and if its a seasonal range or classic which should be available all year round?

TIA!


----------



## redskater

monniemonn said:


> hey u lovelies. i'm a totally newbie in the world of bbag. spotted this in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12359&d=1144629808
> 
> i'm wondering what size is this and if its a seasonal range or classic which should be available all year round?
> 
> TIA!



you need to post this in the identify thread, they can help you there. it's a first, and is always produced.


----------



## redskater

good morning ladies, where is everyone?  It's so windy here today I thought I should say "HI" in case I get blown away!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi *red*! 

It rains here, it's my first day at work after Easter holiday and my diet starts (has started!) today


----------



## redskater

^^^ ugh, i hate diets!  good luck, I need to as well.  did u eat the whole egg!


----------



## purses & pugs

^^haha I ate quite a lot of it! But I saved some of it for my BF's daughter too 
Day one at my diet went pretty well actually! Had salad for lunch and salmon for dinner.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^you did good! i need to eat less too and exercise more!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yep, so far so good! Just hope I can keep it up (but I must have some chocolate and some wine in the WEs or I will die!!)


----------



## redskater

good job on the eating! I love salmon, could eat it every day!


----------



## clothingguru

Hello ladies!!!! 

*purses & pugs:* i just have to say that your pug is SOOO cute! My sister has a pug as well and i love her!

I am new to this forum and wanted to ask you girls if the 10 Papeete SGH is something you would classify as rare? I know its new from this year but i am deciding weather to get the Papeete 10 or the Sahara 10 both GSH City's. (They are both on ebay) And i can only get one first so i wanted to know which was hardest to come by or if it doesn't matter because they are both 2010 editions? Thanks so much!


----------



## purses & pugs

*clothingguru*, thank you Pugs are so cute and have such fun personality and I love their weird sounds (snoring, sneezing, grunting etc.)!

I happen to have both 10 Sahara and Papeete SGH Cities! I don't know if one is more rare than the other, I haven't seen that much of any of these bags actually. I love both colors, Sahara is definitely easier to match an outfit with but I love the popping and special Papeete color too! So I guess it's hard to advice you on which color to choose. If matching is not an important issue, then maybe go got the bag which have the best leather in your opinion? or the best price


----------



## clothingguru

purses & pugs: Thank you so much! Yes i love the color of papeete so much!!!! I want it really bad! But considering its my first B bag i wanted something that matched more. I love the color of the sahara as well ... as it will match more too. This is so hard! Ok ill have to do some thinking for sure! Thanks again!  Ill let you guys know what i go with!

p.s. yes i love how pugs snort all the time is SO cute! And their little stubby legs...ADORABLE!


----------



## purses & pugs

^no prob! But if this is your first Bbag I would consider the Sahara since it's more wearable. Sahara with SGH is a beautiful combo and the City is such a classic and beautiful style (it's my fav Bbag style!). But bear in mind that all the 2010 Saharas I have seen, mine included, has very smooth leather. If you like wrinkly and distressed leather you might want to choose another color


----------



## clothingguru

^ I LOVE THE SMOOTH LEATHER!!!!!!!!! I was hoping it wouldnt get wrinkly  Perfect news and advice! Im going to go with the sahara! Thank you so much! I cant wait! The purse forum is a bad place to be ill tell ya! Im in the Christian Louboutin Forum and since joining i think i have tripled my CL buyings...Now a new BAlenciaga addiction...NOT GOOD! hehe.
Any who ill post it when i get it!


----------



## purses & pugs

oh, that is great news, then get the Sahara
And ITA; tpf is a dangerous place! I used to hang out a little in the CL forum but after buying four pairs I realized I had to get out of there:lolots: it's bad enough for the wallet to be addicted to Bal!


----------



## clothingguru

ITA! I know one addiction is enough! I have to start easy with the new addiction. One at a time...and take a little CL break  If that's possible! haha.


----------



## redskater

Sahara will be a great first bag!  it will go year round, one recommendation if you carry bags with the handles, I would get some "loving my bags" for handles only.  it will help them to keep from getting darkened.  I use it on all my bbags and so far so good.  they also make a great leather protectant that will help to waterproof the leather.  "LMB" is perfect for the bal leather.  you can do a search on this product to see what others have said.  congrats on getting your first bag!


----------



## wonderwoman9

I love Sahara! I have a RH city. Such a pretty spring/summer neutral!


----------



## clothingguru

redskater said:


> Sahara will be a great first bag!  it will go year round, one recommendation if you carry bags with the handles, I would get some "loving my bags" for handles only.  it will help them to keep from getting darkened.  I use it on all my bbags and so far so good.  they also make a great leather protectant that will help to waterproof the leather.  "LMB" is perfect for the bal leather.  you can do a search on this product to see what others have said.  congrats on getting your first bag!



Thank you so much for the tip! I will be doing that for sure!  I will be taking good care of this baby  And doing the same to the rest to come...the addiction begins. haha. 

*wonderwoman9: *Ya i figured it would be a more versatile color to match everything! Thanks! im so excited to get it!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

good morning bBag girls!! 

my first bBag (antracite weekender) is coming tomorrow from RDC..i can't wait.

we're headed to san fran in a couple weeks so it's perfect timing. 

???? would you ladies use the weekender for a day of shopping?  i hope it doesn't look ridiculously big on me..i just figured it could stuff all my loot in it while shopping.  opinions?

tia.


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm so happy! Me and two girlfriends just booked a 12 days trip to Tenerife in June It will be a beach holiday, I cannot wait to just lie on the beach doing nothing other than reading and swim in the sea. Really need som sun after this looong winter!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^How exciting!!!


----------



## redskater

*pugs* that sounds wonderful!  this really has been a long cold winter here too, I wold love to find a warm, sunny island beach to veg on!  take pics!


----------



## redskater

good morning everyone!  where are all my friends lately????? I just bought a new to me bag!  I'm excited to see the color irl!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi sweet *Red*!

A new bag????? What is it, what is it???


----------



## wonderwoman9

yes red what is it! so curious!


----------



## redskater

ok, see my sig.  can you guess????


----------



## wonderwoman9

Awesome!! Congrats! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Conni618

redskater said:


> ok, see my sig.  can you guess????



Which red....huh?  Tell..tell...tell!


----------



## 604lvoe

Hi everyone, I am just wondering what balenciaga bag does Vanessa Hudgens have? The full name as I am not too educated on the b-bag lingo as I am with Louis Vuitton.


----------



## NYCavalier

604lvoe said:


> Hi everyone, I am just wondering what balenciaga bag does Vanessa Hudgens have? The full name as I am not too educated on the b-bag lingo as I am with Louis Vuitton.



She always wears her black part-time with giant gold hw


----------



## wonderwoman9

red - i'm guessing its a sang??


----------



## 604lvoe

NYCavalier said:


> She always wears her black part-time with giant gold hw



Thank you for answering me, you are so nice =)


----------



## mere girl

red City!!!!  wow - can't wait to see pics!



redskater said:


> good morning everyone! where are all my friends lately????? I just bought a new to me bag! I'm excited to see the color irl!


----------



## gwenjune

clothingguru said:


> ^ I LOVE THE SMOOTH LEATHER!!!!!!!!! I was hoping it wouldnt get wrinkly  Perfect news and advice! Im going to go with the sahara! Thank you so much! I cant wait! The purse forum is a bad place to be ill tell ya! Im in the Christian Louboutin Forum and since joining i think i have tripled my CL buyings...Now a new BAlenciaga addiction...NOT GOOD! hehe.
> Any who ill post it when i get it!




hi clothingguru!  we are in the same boat...in the last few months i had gotten really serious about getting my first b-bag, and i was torn between the beautiful colors, and a more neutral option that i could wear more often.

sooo, i went with the sahara too!  a Sahara RH day bag, and she came home with me yesterday.  woo hoo!  

definitely let us know when you get your bag and i can't wait to see more sahara around.  (btw, i tried her on with almost everything in my closet last night, and sahara does indeed go with _everything!_)


----------



## gwenjune

redskater said:


> good morning everyone!  where are all my friends lately????? I just bought a new to me bag!  I'm excited to see the color irl!



red bags are my favorites!!  i can't wait to see it either!


----------



## wonderwoman9

gwenjune - yay we are bag twins, almost....I have a city! love the sahara rh! so pretty!


----------



## redskater

Conni618 said:


> Which red....huh?  Tell..tell...tell!



well it's red with I think some brownish tones to it,  maybe?


----------



## redskater

wonderwoman9 said:


> red - i'm guessing its a sang??



no, not sang.  Although I was looking at this color, I was afraid it might be too red for me.  I went with a more muted red, guess again!


----------



## mere girl

redskater said:


> no, not sang. Although I was looking at this color, I was afraid it might be too red for me. I went with a more muted red, guess again!


sanguine?


----------



## gwenjune

*redskater* - is it Pourpre?  that's one of my favs....


----------



## redskater

mere girl said:


> sanguine?



yep!  I wasn't really interested in this color when it first came out, but I've been trying to find a red that would suit me.  I love the pourpre and would still like to find something in that, maybe a day. But then I saw a pic of Simon Cowell's girlfriend with the sanguine and fell in love with the color.  I really have no idea of what it will actually look like but I think it will be a nice year round color and not too red. (don't want it clashing with my hair! lol!)   hope I love it.


----------



## purses & pugs

*redskater*, ooooooh it will be so interesting to see your new Sanguine City! I haven't seen so much of this color actually but I totally agree that Simon Cowell's GF rocked this bag. Yay, congrats! 

But you are afraid that a very red bag will "clash" with your hair? And you ice skate? Ahaaaaa, now I totally get your tpf name Good one! But I have to say that I can't remember you had red hair on the pic you posted with the tiger? I have given myself the diagnose Alzheimer Light though, so it's probably just me lol!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> *redskater*, ooooooh it will be so interesting to see your new Sanguine City! I haven't seen so much of this color actually but I totally agree that Simon Cowell's GF rocked this bag. Yay, congrats!
> 
> But you are afraid that a very red bag will "clash" with your hair? And you ice skate? Ahaaaaa, now I totally get your tpf name Good one! But I have to say that I can't remember you had red hair on the pic you posted with the tiger? I have given myself the diagnose Alzheimer Light though, so it's probably just me lol!



lol! actually I had some blond streaks in my hair at the time I took the pic with the tiger. now it's just dark red.  Maybe that's why I've never felt really comfortable with wearing reds.  But I think a bag would not clash as much! KWIM?


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> lol! actually I had some blond streaks in my hair at the time I took the pic with the tiger. now it's just dark red.  Maybe that's why I've never felt really comfortable with wearing reds.  But I think a bag would not clash as much! KWIM?



Absolutely know what you mean! I can definitley not wear yellow, any kind of yellow, especially if it's a sweater or a scarf that is near my face. I look like I'm seriously I'll! But a yellow bag is not the same and I can't wait to get my hands on the Moutarde City I'll bet Sanguine will suit you perfectly!


----------



## mere girl

sanguine is stunning - I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## wonderwoman9

can't wait to see your sanguine! i need to go look up that color, i'm not real familiar w/it!


----------



## purses & pugs

^ww, it's a red with a lot of brown in it so it's not a bright red. At least that's is how I see it


----------



## wonderwoman9

it looks pretty! i saw some pics!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> ^ww, it's a red with a lot of brown in it so it's not a bright red. At least that's is how I see it



that's my understanding of the color, It will be interesting to see what it really looks like!   it seems to photograph differently every time I see a pic of it.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> that's my understanding of the color, It will be interesting to see what it really looks like!   it seems to photograph differently every time I see a pic of it.



Isn't that strange? Bal colors always seem to be so hard to photograph! Except black and white, I have a hard time photograph my other Bals, they often look too light, too bright or too dark


----------



## susan777

Hi purses and pugs I have to say I really like your amethyst GSH PT you posted, can you please tell me is the color darker IRL ? I know that pinks are very difficult to photograph, I have a choice of  GSH or RH which would you suggest? thank-you, much appreciated


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi Susan! The Amethyst is really hard to photgraph, but I think this pic shows the true color the most:







Personally I think SGH looks better than RH on Amethyst. I have no explanation why though, just like it better! Which style are you planning to get?


----------



## redskater

http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss345/redskater/CIMG3313-1.jpg

I do not know why I can't seem to insert pics lately from photobucket, it's driving me crazy!!!!!!!  but here is a pic of the amethyst day with rh. I'm an rh person, but if I was going to get an amethyst with GH it would be the SGH like *Pugs*!


----------



## redskater

oooh, I just got the pic to insert!  here's my love quote scarves!  

from left to right, moonbeam, ale, tangelo, tuscan gardens, pari passion, romance and reagle.  love these scarves!


----------



## wonderwoman9

love the scarves!! lq scarves are so awesome!


----------



## redskater

thanks!  the colors are so pretty and I love how soft they feel around my neck!


----------



## gwenjune

so my plan to tell my husband about my bal purchase went even better than expected!  i made him dinner, and dressed up in nothing but my (also new, and also untold) SWORD jacket and sahara day bag.  i kept trying to show him the bag, like, don't you want to see?  (i had my story all rehearsed and was waiting to use it)  but he just said, "you know i'm not a purse man".  

phew!  mission accomplished!  sahara day makes her debut tomorrow!!


----------



## susan777

purses & pugs said:


> Hi Susan! The Amethyst is really hard to photgraph, but I think this pic shows the true color the most:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think SGH looks better than RH on Amethyst. I have no explanation why though, just like it better! Which style are you planning to get?


Hi Purses and Pugs, thanks for posting the picture of that beautiful amethyst bag again actually I have a choice between PT  or city and they are both GSH I think I will go with PT also what colors  do you think it would be good worn with besides white and black? thanks for your help


----------



## susan777

redskater said:


> http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss345/redskater/CIMG3313-1.jpg
> 
> I do not know why I can't seem to insert pics lately from photobucket, it's driving me crazy!!!!!!!  but here is a pic of the amethyst day with rh. I'm an rh person, but if I was going to get an amethyst with GH it would be the SGH like *Pugs*!


redskater-gorgeous amethyst day rh, nice pop of color


----------



## purses & pugs

susan777 said:


> Hi Purses and Pugs, thanks for posting the picture of that beautiful amethyst bag again actually I have a choice between PT or city and they are both GSH I think I will go with PT also what colors do you think it would be good worn with besides white and black? thanks for your help


 
You're welcome! If you go for the GSH PT we'll be bag twins I have used this bag with my Canard moto jacket (it's charcoal grey), with khaki green, dark blue, light grey and black. Amethyst is actually very versatile, more than I thought!


----------



## redskater

^^^ I agree, You can wear amethyst with lots of stuff and it really brightens up any outfit!


----------



## susan777

Thank-you again purses and pugs and to you as well redskater, your right I haven't even thought of navy blue but my navy jacket will look awesome with amethyst, thanks again


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning!

The weather is so lovely here today I only wore a thin sweather and my moto jacket to work and I was hot! Yay! That is good for April up here in the north!


----------



## Livia1

This is a picture of a kitten we found in our backyard last Tuesday. We've taken him in but don't plan on keeping him even if he is really cute since we already have a cat.
I can't understand that noone misses this little guy. We've put up posters and searched every animal internet site we can think of


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Oh what a cute kitty!! Someone must miss that little baby......I hope his owners want him back! If not, will you keep him anyway?


----------



## purses & pugs

^are you up already *ww*? Aaargh, tI was supposed to have a meeting at 1.30 but the client cancelled the meeting 15 min AFTER he was supposed to come to the office. How unprofessional!


----------



## Livia1

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^Oh what a cute kitty!! Someone must miss that little baby......I hope his owners want him back! If not, will you keep him anyway?



I honestly don't know. We've had him to the vet and he's now on antibiotics plus a worm-treatment. He needs those for two weeks (since Monday) so we'll definitely keep him untill then and hope to find his family. He's only 6 months old - someone should really be missing this little guy.
Trouble is we already have a cat, Minerva, and she's not especially impressed with him being here


----------



## purses & pugs

Aw *Livia*, what a sweet kitty! I really can't understand why people just leave their cats when going on holiday or something and just assume someone else will take care of them... It must be hard for you to take this cat home and then let him go? Or maybe not if you find a new home for him or the original owners. You are a good person


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Aw *Livia*, what a sweet kitty! I really can't understand why people just leave their cats when going on holiday or something and just assume someone else will take care of them... It must be hard for you to take this cat home and then let him go? Or maybe not if you find a new home for him or the original owners. You are a good person



Thank you dear 
I can't understand this either. It's almost to the point where I hope we don't find his family - unless they have a really good excuse, kwim.
Hoping to find a new family for him then. Although, BF has already named this little guy  Lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thank you dear
> I can't understand this either. It's almost to the point where I hope we don't find his family - unless they have a really good excuse, kwim.
> Hoping to find a new family for him then. Although, BF has already named this little guy  Lol!


 
Haha, he did? So maybe if Minerva starts to like him more you can keep him? He is really sweet and he deserve a good home like yours!

My mother found a little kitten in her garden a few years ago. She put up notes everywhere in the neighbourhood but nobody answered. She did not have any animals and wasn't planning to get any either, but she got so attached to this sweet kitty so she kept her. I think this is 4 or 5 years ago now


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Haha, he did? So maybe if Minerva starts to like him more you can keep him? He is really sweet and he deserve a good home like yours!
> 
> My mother found a little kitten in her garden a few years ago. She put up notes everywhere in the neighbourhood but nobody answered. She did not have any animals and wasn't planning to get any either, but she got so attached to this sweet kitty so she kept her. I think this is 4 or 5 years ago now



Yup, he's now called Valdemar 
I like the idea of having two cats but Minerva isn't one to share. But we'll have to see.

So your mother got herself a kitty  I'm sure she hasn't regretted it.
They really are hard to let go once you've taken them in and this is actually how we got Minerva too, lol.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yup, he's now called Valdemar
> I like the idea of having two cats but Minerva isn't one to share. But we'll have to see.
> 
> So your mother got herself a kitty  I'm sure she hasn't regretted it.
> They really are hard to let go once you've taken them in and this is actually how we got Minerva too, lol.


 
Minerva is perhaps a little jealous She is used to have you all to herself and suddenly Valdemar comes along! Haha, what a cool name btw!

My mother certainly do not regret it, she loves the cat so much! Animals just make life better!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Minerva is perhaps a little jealous She is used to have you all to herself and suddenly Valdemar comes along! Haha, what a cool name btw!
> 
> My mother certainly do not regret it, she loves the cat so much! *Animals just make life better!*



Absolutely


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> ^are you up already *ww*? Aaargh, tI was supposed to have a meeting at 1.30 but the client cancelled the meeting 15 min AFTER he was supposed to come to the office. How unprofessional!




I missed your post before. I think because I was focused on that pretty kitty pic! I see an animal and I don't see anything else!

That is unprofessional! How annoying! I am up still! Have to take Gunner in to the vet in 1.5 hours!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Livia1 said:


> I honestly don't know. We've had him to the vet and he's now on antibiotics plus a worm-treatment. He needs those for two weeks (since Monday) so we'll definitely keep him untill then and hope to find his family. He's only 6 months old - someone should really be missing this little guy.
> Trouble is we already have a cat, Minerva, and she's not especially impressed with him being here



I know what you mean.......my kitty would HATE if I brought another kitty in. She's so spoiled! 

P&P so sweet your mother kept a kitty she found! She's definitely probably attached now if its been 4 or 5 years!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> I missed your post before. I think because I was focused on that pretty kitty pic! I see an animal and I don't see anything else!
> 
> That is unprofessional! How annoying! I am up still! Have to take Gunner in to the vet in 1.5 hours!


 
Haha, I know what you mean Hope Gunner will be better now, poor little guy.


----------



## redskater

aw ,what a cutie!  you NEED  to keep him!  they usually will start to get along after awhile and some territorial disputes!  It's always good to have a playmate!


----------



## Livia1

redskater said:


> aw ,what a cutie!  you NEED  to keep him!  they usually will start to get along after awhile and some territorial disputes!  It's always good to have a playmate!



I know they usually do but our cat is very 'spoiled' I guess. We took care of BF's mothers cat for a couple of weeks last year and they tolerated each other but they where both miserable. I just feel so bad for our cat if that's what will happen in this case too.
But as I wrote, we'll definitely keep him untill he's finished with his medicine so we'll have to see how it works out.


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies!

What is up with the vulcano situation on Iceland?? It pukes out loads of ash and a  huge cloud of ash is now blowing overseas to us and will lie as a thick blanket over Scandiavia for days, maybe weeks??) So now they have cancelled all flights in every airport in Norway!! Wow! 
My boss is stuck in Istanbul, he was supposed to fly home today after a conference. And my friend is going on a holiday to Egypt today, that will not happen either! Jeez


----------



## Livia1

^^ Yup, it's nearing Copenhagen too. The CPH airport might be closed for the whole weekend.


----------



## purses & pugs

^ugh, this will cause major problems! And imagine how it will be when the ashes come down to earth with i.e. rain??? ewww. 
The forcast for this weekend said sunny weather, guess that will not happen.


----------



## Livia1

Yeah, I read somewhere that experts doesn't expect acid rain though it is possible. 

Can you smell it yet, p&p?


----------



## purses & pugs

^yeah, I read that too. I have been at the office all day since 9 am so don't know if it smells anything yet. I will leave now so I'll soon find out! Again, ewww...


----------



## Livia1

It _looks _beautiful though and because of those particles, the sunset tonight could be extra beautiful.


----------



## Livia1

These are pics of the actual volcano.


----------



## wonderwoman9

wow those pics are crazy looking!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, beautiful pics! But I wish the volcano did not come to life though! I did not smell anything outside, but I just read that the sulfur smell has reached Bergen in the west side of Norway.

Last time this volcano came to life was almost 200 years ago and it kept on having brake outs for two years!! Worst case scenario: this will go on and on and no flying for years?! Imagine that!


----------



## redskater

wow, awesome pics, but sorry to hear it's affecting you guys over there.  Protect those bbags!    Were there any injuries?  hope everyone was ok. No flights would be a real bummer!


----------



## French75

It has been really crazy lately with all the earthquakes, storms (even in France where we are usually very safe), an now the volcano ! I hope it's not coming to life..
No flight for years, everybody on boats ... OMG ...


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha *red*, Livia will certainly protect our Bbags Luckily no one got hurt, not as far as I know. I have booked a trip to Scotland with BF May 14th and to Tenerife with two girlfriends June 20th, if we can't go I will be so disappointed!! BF is half Scottish and I haven't been there before and I'm really looking forward to it. Also, I haven't seen the sun in ages and I _need_ 12 days at the beach in Tenerife!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, are you affected too yet?


----------



## French75

Yes they just announced they are closing the Airports in Paris tonight


----------



## purses & pugs

All airports in Norway are closed too, it sucks!


----------



## French75

I hope it won't last !! Also knowing it's the way for the flights from Europe to the US, that sucks !!...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, beautiful pics! But I wish the volcano did not come to life though! I did not smell anything outside, but I just read that the sulfur smell has reached Bergen in the west side of Norway.
> 
> Last time this volcano came to life was almost 200 years ago and it kept on having brake outs for two years!! Worst case scenario: this will go on and on and no flying for years?! Imagine that!



Yes, I read that the sulfur smell had reached Bergen - don't know where in Norway you are P&P, that's why I asked.

Like you, I really hope it won't be as bad as 200 years ago ... for obvious reasons. Plus the selfish reasons ... like I'm going to my brothers wedding in Greece in May - really don't want to miss that ush:


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yes, I read that the sulfur smell had reached Bergen - don't know where in Norway you are P&P, that's why I asked.
> 
> Like you, I really hope it won't be as bad as 200 years ago ... for obvious reasons. Plus the selfish reasons ... like I'm going to my brothers wedding in Greece in May - really don't want to miss that ush:



Oh, I'm in Oslo. It says so under "location" so I thought you knew Sorry.

Yes, i must admit that I'm hoping this volcano will go to sleep very soon for selfish reasons too... We have booked a trip to Scotland and to Tenerife and I really don't want to miss that. And you cannot miss your brothers wedding!! That will be so sad!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh, *I'm in Oslo. It says so under "location" so I thought you knew* Sorry.


----------



## purses & pugs

Maybe you and Jorge are related


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Maybe you and Jorge are related



Oi! I'm not THAT slow


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oi! I'm not THAT slow



Hahaha

Ok, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt :greengrin:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Ok, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt :greengrin:



Thank you 


Regarding the vulcano, as I understand, the real problem is if Katla erups, right?
That's a nearby volcano that's even bigger and much more dangerous. Apparently the three times that this Eyjafjallajökull volcano has erupted in the past, it has been followed by the eruption of Katla. 
Also, Katla erups about every 100th year and the last time was in 1918


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Regarding the vulcano, as I understand, the real problem is if Katla erups, right?
> That's a nearby volcano that's even bigger and much more dangerous. Apparently the three times that this Eyjafjallajökull volcano has erupted in the past, it has been followed by the eruption of Katla.
> Also, Katla erups about every 100th year and the last time was in 1918



Yes, you are right I just heard about that. This is so absurd and crazy so I don't dare to think what will happen if Katla erupt as well! My God! And the sulfur smell has reached Oslo too now


----------



## redskater

I feel for you guys!


----------



## wonderwoman9

wow....thats just crazy......earthquakes, volcanos erupting! hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Yup, me too. Any Bal-girls from Island? I can't think of any but then, I'm slow 
This evening they've had to evacuate even more people.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> wow....thats just crazy......earthquakes, volcanos erupting! hope everyone stays safe!



I know! Maybe the Mayans _are_ right, in 2012 the world will go under! 
No no, knock on wood!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Yup, me too. Any Bal-girls from Island? I can't think of any but then, I'm slow
> This evening they've had to evacuate even more people.



Can't think of anyone either. Really feel for them, first the whole country goes almost bankrupt and then this


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I hope they aren't right but they have been right about so much.......scary!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Can't think of anyone either. Really feel for them, first the whole country goes almost bankrupt and then this



Excactly. I feel for them.


----------



## redskater

how's everyone across the pond today?  is the air getting better?  just got back from the dr.  found out I've been going around with a broken wrist for the last 2 weeks!  now I'm in a cast for 1 to 3 months! crap!  It's bright pink, so I need a bag that matches  sorbet would probably match perfectly!  very hard to type, hope it gets easier!  

hope everyone else is having a better day!


----------



## Ghost55

*Hi babes in Bal land~
Sorry I have been MIA lately. I had a tonsillectomy last week and my mother is in town...enough said. She will be leaving this weekend and I will be back to my tpf crew. 
I hope all is well with everyone and the bals are flowing!
I have been using Ms. Turq this week. I love her as she is super broken in and smooshy. *


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> *Hi babes in Bal land~
> Sorry I have been MIA lately. I had a tonsillectomy last week and my mother is in town...enough said. She will be leaving this weekend and I will be back to my tpf crew.
> I hope all is well with everyone and the bals are flowing!
> I have been using Ms. Turq this week. I love her as she is super broken in and smooshy. *



yea *ghostie!*  I've missed my girlfriend!  I thought you were having that surgery.  hope you are feeling good now! was it rough, and more importantly, did yu loose weight? lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Red*, oh no! So your wrist was broken??? Wow, hope you get better soon.

*Ghost*, good to see you here, missed you! Sorry but what is a tonsillectomy? 

The air has been pretty good here today, at least the sky was blue and no sulfur smell. But it has been raining volcano ashes in many places, you can see it on cars and other stuff outside. And all the airports are still closed in Norway, probably in the whole Scandinavia and North of Europe! It's crazy. I.e. the Norwegian prime minister got stuck in NYC, my boss is stuck in Istanbul and if this will go on my Scotland and Tenerife trips might be canceled It's 75% chance that the much bigger volcano Katla erupts too now, it often does after another has erupted, and I do not dare think about what happens it it does...


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> yea *ghostie!*  I've missed my girlfriend!  I thought you were having that surgery.  hope you are feeling good now! was it rough, and more importantly, did yu loose weight? lol!



Surgery not so good, it went well but I had to spend the night in the hospital. I am not 70% yet but getting there slowly. I am sorry you broke your wrist! OMG!!! I hope you are ok! I lost my last 3 lbs that is the only good thing through this minor week of hell lol!



purses & pugs said:


> *Red*, oh no! So your wrist was broken??? Wow, hope you get better soon.
> 
> *Ghost*, good to see you here, missed you! Sorry but what is a tonsillectomy?
> 
> The air has been pretty good here today, at least the sky was blue and no sulfur smell. But it has been raining volcano ashes in many places, you can see it on cars and other stuff outside. And all the airports are still closed in Norway, probably in the whole Scandinavia and North of Europe! It's crazy. I.e. the Norwegian prime minister got stuck in NYC, my boss is stuck in Istanbul and if this will go on my Scotland and Tenerife trips might be canceled It's 75% chance that the much bigger volcano Katla erupts too now, it often does after another has erupted, and I do not dare think about what happens it it does...



A tonsillectomy is when you have your tonsils removed in your throat. They cut them out and sauder the skin. Fun right? 

What a mess...I hope things get better soon! Rough~
I am out ya'all..got to get home to the kids...I'll be back maybe Sunday! 

Take care!


----------



## Livia1

*redskater*, hope your wrist gets better soon .... auch! Any excuse to get a Bbag  Dorbet is gorgeous 


I couldn't smell anything in the air today but I could feel it in my lungs, auch.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hi Ghost - hope you are feeling ok. Get well soon and get back on here! Missed ya


----------



## gypsybiker59

ghost!  so good to see you, hope you recover swiftly xoxo  

reds, you poor thing!  I think you definitely need something sorbet to match your cast.  

hope all the european gals are doing ok... my boss is stranded in Paris due to the volcanic ash, but since he has to be in London next week he's taking the train on Monday.  I keep telling him he could be stranded in much worse places rather than a 5 star hotel in Paris lol. 

meanwhile, I have big news... I just bought my first bbag, an outremer PT, I cannot wait to get her.  so excited!  i'm getting oral surgery today, so nervous about it, but thoughts of the PT will comfort me lol.  hugs to all


----------



## Livia1

gypsybiker59 said:


> ghost!  so good to see you, hope you recover swiftly xoxo
> 
> reds, you poor thing!  I think you definitely need something sorbet to match your cast.
> 
> hope all the european gals are doing ok... my boss is stranded in Paris due to the volcanic ash, but since he has to be in London next week he's taking the train on Monday.  *I keep telling him he could be stranded in much worse places rather than a 5 star hotel in Paris lol. *
> 
> meanwhile, I have big news... I just bought my first bbag, an outremer PT, I cannot wait to get her.  so excited!  i'm getting oral surgery today, so nervous about it, but thoughts of the PT will comfort me lol.  hugs to all



 I'd say it could be worse, lol.

Congrats on getting your first Bbag - I'm sure the trip to the dentist won't be quite as painful when you have this baby to think about.


----------



## redskater

gypsybiker59 said:


> ghost!  so good to see you, hope you recover swiftly xoxo
> 
> reds, you poor thing!  I think you definitely need something sorbet to match your cast.
> 
> hope all the european gals are doing ok... my boss is stranded in Paris due to the volcanic ash, but since he has to be in London next week he's taking the train on Monday.  I keep telling him he could be stranded in much worse places rather than a 5 star hotel in Paris lol.
> 
> meanwhile, I have big news... I just bought my first bbag, an outremer PT, I cannot wait to get her.  so excited!  i'm getting oral surgery today, so nervous about it, but thoughts of the PT will comfort me lol.  hugs to all



hey sweetie, congrats on the pt!!!  i've got 2 in this style and love it.  it holds a lot and I always travel with a pt.  please post a pic when you get it.   goood luck with the surgery,hopefully they will give you good drugs and it will be over before you know it!

I'm going t watch my first beauty pagent tonight. my girlfriend is competing in the Mrs. Oklahoma pagent. She's the oldest one, 41, but she's stunning! it will be fun to watch, hope she kicks all the young uns butts!


----------



## gypsybiker59

Thanks Livia!  Now I just need to figure out what to do to care for my bbag, I'll have to do a board search.


----------



## gypsybiker59

redskater said:


> hey sweetie, congrats on the pt!!!  i've got 2 in this style and love it.  it holds a lot and I always travel with a pt.  please post a pic when you get it.   goood luck with the surgery,hopefully they will give you good drugs and it will be over before you know it!
> 
> I'm going t watch my first beauty pagent tonight. my girlfriend is competing in the Mrs. Oklahoma pagent. She's the oldest one, 41, but she's stunning! it will be fun to watch, hope she kicks all the young uns butts!




thanks red!!!  the surgery was kind of a breeze, I always tell my periodentist he's a total rock star.  I'm home, feeling a little groggy so I will probably nap.

good luck, I hope your friend kicks butt in the pageant tonight.  let us know how she does!


----------



## redskater

gypsybiker59 said:


> Thanks Livia!  Now I just need to figure out what to do to care for my bbag, I'll have to do a board search.



here's what I do.  I use the "LMB" products, I always use the "for handles only" works great!  I also treat it with the botanical miracle shield and shine restore on the corners at least.

here's what they recommend for bbags.

For Handles Only - inhibits handles from darkening -
Botanical Silk Miracle Shield - oil and water stain protection
Botanical Silk Cleanser- improved to maintain shine
Silk Serum Conditioner
New Shine Restore - adds shine and is easy to apply.


My handles have stayed clean, but you have to do them when they are new.  she says the shine restore helps to keep the corners from fraying, I'm waiting for some of that.

glad you are ok!


----------



## gypsybiker59

thanks red, you're the best!  I am going to order those products so they'll be ready when the PT gets here.  My first little bal arrived today, an 07 Violet coin purse, it's so pretty.  The chevre leather is so gorgeous!

Oral surgery went ok today, I love my surgeon, he's so gentle and we always end up talking during the treatments.  Don't ask me how he understands what I'm saying lol.  The lower left side of my mouth looks like its packed in pink bubblegum, it's pretty wild.  

Hows the cast doing?  How long will you be in it???  xoxo hugs and scritches to the kitties


----------



## djrr

redskater said:


> here's what I do.  I use the "LMB" products, I always use the "for handles only" works great!  I also treat it with the botanical miracle shield and shine restore on the corners at least.
> 
> here's what they recommend for bbags.
> 
> For Handles Only - inhibits handles from darkening -
> Botanical Silk Miracle Shield - oil and water stain protection
> Botanical Silk Cleanser- improved to maintain shine
> Silk Serum Conditioner
> New Shine Restore - adds shine and is easy to apply.
> 
> 
> My handles have stayed clean, but you have to do them when they are new.  she says the shine restore helps to keep the corners from fraying, I'm waiting for some of that.
> 
> glad you are ok!



Hi! I'm getting a couple new bals, and was wondering if I should use the botanical silk cleanser to pre-treat them? they name looks like it's more like a cleanser than protectant? which product will you definitely recommend using? I already have the miracle shield and botanical silk moisturizer. sorry for so many questions! kinda a newbie here. Thanks!


----------



## redskater

djrr said:


> Hi! I'm getting a couple new bals, and was wondering if I should use the botanical silk cleanser to pre-treat them? they name looks like it's more like a cleanser than protectant? which product will you definitely recommend using? I already have the miracle shield and botanical silk moisturizer. sorry for so many questions! kinda a newbie here. Thanks!



if they are brand new, or still clean, no need to use the cleanser.  just the miracle shield which is the protectant and moisturizer if they need it.  I always use the handle protectant and I'm getting the shine restore to protect the edges and add some shine to some of my bags.  hope that helps.


----------



## redskater

gypsybiker59 said:


> thanks red, you're the best!  I am going to order those products so they'll be ready when the PT gets here.  My first little bal arrived today, an 07 Violet coin purse, it's so pretty.  The chevre leather is so gorgeous!
> 
> Oral surgery went ok today, I love my surgeon, he's so gentle and we always end up talking during the treatments.  Don't ask me how he understands what I'm saying lol.  The lower left side of my mouth looks like its packed in pink bubblegum, it's pretty wild.
> 
> Hows the cast doing?  How long will you be in it???  xoxo hugs and scritches to the kitties



that's funny, I know when I'm having work done at the dentist, I make no sense at all.  you're lucky you have a gentle one, i hate the dentist!

cast is a pain in the butt!  can't type worth sh*t, and it takes forever to do anything!  dr. says one to three months.  I go back in 4 wks. to x-ray and see where its at.  It better be healed, that's all I can say! 

isn't 07 violet pretty, the leather is so pillowy, it's different than all my others.

hugging the kitties now!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi gals! 

I'm so worn out! and the reason is that I'm moving in with my BF We have been together for while but since he has a daughter we decided to take things a little slow so she would get used to me. We get along great and she loves Jimmi to death So now I'm moving into my BF's apartment which is bigger than mine. All weekend we have been cleaning out his closets, been to Ikea, cleaning out my closets and now I must unpack all my clothes, shoes and bags. Yikes and that is a lot BF almost fainted when he saw all my stuff out of the closet!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Hehe I guess your stuff looked like less in the closet? I'm so excited for you! This is a great next step, I wonder if he will have a ring for you soon  I'm so glad you get to keep your bags also!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you *ww* haha, yes when I took out all my clothes from my closet it looked so much more! And I must have a least 20-30 pairs of shoes and that is without all my Havaianas flip flops!! And then there is my bags of course, he knew about them but I don't think he actually understood how much other stuff I have!


----------



## wonderwoman9

You are welcome. You deserve to be so happy! Wow! Thats alot of shoes! haha I'd hate to see all my stuff packed up too....Everything always looks like less until you have to pack! So will you be all moved in today or still more moving to do?


----------



## mere girl

oh wow - how exciting! Hope you all have lots of love and laughs together!! Congrats x


----------



## purses & pugs

Aw, thanks *ww*! Nope, I'm only moving clothes and stuff now. I will sell my apartment so my furniture need to be in the apartment until it's sold so it doesn't look empty when people will come to look. Haha, and a ring soon Well, one step at a time...hihi

*mere girl*, thank you! I'm really excited


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> This is a picture of a kitten we found in our backyard last Tuesday. We've taken him in but don't plan on keeping him even if he is really cute since we already have a cat.
> I can't understand that noone misses this little guy. We've put up posters and searched every animal internet site we can think of


 ohh sweetie ,VALDEMAR IS adorable...i  would adopt him


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ohh sweetie ,VALDEMAR IS adorable...i  would adopt him



You found him 
He is adorable and looks so much like my beloved Minerva.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lol they could be a great couple...but minerva is too jealous 
hope you will find the owner soon 

i think i will call balenciaga tomorrow ...dh also says the strap is too long and i should get the pt instead...btw he also likes rggh lol!!


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol they could be a great couple...but minerva is too jealous
> hope you will find the owner soon
> 
> i think i will call balenciaga tomorrow ...dh also says the strap is too long and i should get the pt instead...btw he also likes rggh lol!!



They have actually been very sweet together today  But yes, she is still too jealous to share her place with him 

I was going to ask what your dh thinks about the Town. Glad to hear he likes the rggh but if he also thinks the strap is too long then he might be right - I mean he can have a better look, lol. Let me know what Bal Milan says.


----------



## redskater

*pugs* congrats on your new living arraignments!  I hope yu guys will be very happy!


----------



## djrr

redskater said:


> if they are brand new, or still clean, no need to use the cleanser.  just the miracle shield which is the protectant and moisturizer if they need it.  I always use the handle protectant and I'm getting the shine restore to protect the edges and add some shine to some of my bags.  hope that helps.



great, that helped a lot! thank you so much! i'm gonna place my order now. 
how much do you usually put on at once? like about a quarter's size on each corner? or less than that?

sorry, another question, have you tried it on light colored bags? i'm getting a papeete soon.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> *pugs* congrats on your new living arraignments!  I hope yu guys will be very happy!



Thank you *Red*! I'm really happy But it is a little scary to sell my apartment. This is the first apartment I have ever owned and I love it so much! Haha, I'm very sentimental about it


----------



## Ghost55

Good morning ladies!!!! My mother is back in Chicago so I am game to see what has been happening here since I have been gone.

How is everybody?
Can you guys give me a synopsis on what has been transpiring in your lives lately as I am sure i have missed so much!

I am off to work in a minute but I will check back later to see what has been going on. I have missed you all!!!

I have moved/painted my scrapbook room my favorite color Tiffany blue (I am waiting for chinese lanterns to come in to adorn the ceiling), had surgery, had my mother in, and have finally lost the post baby weight and I am shooting for 4 more lbs (since I can't eat really all that much). If I hit my goal weight it will be what I weighed at in college! 115! I have 4lbs to go. I am super excited to get there and stay there as I am a small person and an extra 10-15 lbs looks like a lot on my frame (and the muffin top agreed! lol~).

Purses~ Congrats on your own Apartment!!! Woot woot you are going to love it!!!


----------



## redskater

good morning *ghostie* so nice to have you back!  your room sounds lovely!  Congrats on loosing the weight, that's wonderful!  glad the surgery is over and behind you.

as for me, you know about my wrist, I can't get on the ice for at least 4 weeks, so I have to teach from the side line which can be a pain with the little ones.  I've got a competition in Dallas this coming weekend so hopefully everyone is ready and this won't get in the way.  I also got a new to me city http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/show-us-your-march-april-2010-purchases-564219-61.html.  I love this red, works well for me.  Oh and it's my 10 year anniversary today, and DH is in Houston, so we will celebrate this weekend in Dallas.  The bag was my present!

*pugs* I understand feeling a bit nervous selling your apt.  can you rent it out for awhile?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Red*, congrats with your 10 year anniversary! The City is a beautiful present, your DH is so kind 

I went to my bank to find out what was best, rent out my apartment or sell it. BF and I will live in his apartment for a while and then we will buy something bigger we can stay in for some years. So the bank looked at at it and said it is best I sell and then we can get our "dream" place later on. So, I'm selling my beloved little apartment! It's in an urban area with everything you need right outside the door so I don't think it will be difficult to sell it.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Congrats Ghost on losing those pounds! I know what you mean about a few extra pounds, they make me look weird too because i have a smaller frame! 

Congrats to you too Red on your 10yr anniversary! 

Not much new w/me Ghostie.......I got a RH sahara city. Were you here for that? I can't remember! 

Hopefully p&p you will sell your apartment quickly and its not an annoying pain. How are you liking the new living arrangements so far?


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww*, yes I like so far! I will have two real estate guys over tomorrow and Wednesday to give me an offer. It is so expensive to sell an apartment!!

*Ghost*, congrats on loosing the weight! And I glad you are over the surgey, I must have been painful. Hopefully we get to see you around more often now


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> good morning *ghostie* so nice to have you back!  your room sounds lovely!  Congrats on loosing the weight, that's wonderful!  glad the surgery is over and behind you.
> 
> as for me, you know about my wrist, I can't get on the ice for at least 4 weeks, so I have to teach from the side line which can be a pain with the little ones.  I've got a competition in Dallas this coming weekend so hopefully everyone is ready and this won't get in the way.  I also got a new to me city http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/show-us-your-march-april-2010-purchases-564219-61.html.  I love this red, works well for me.  Oh and it's my 10 year anniversary today, and DH is in Houston, so we will celebrate this weekend in Dallas.  The bag was my present!
> 
> *pugs* I understand feeling a bit nervous selling your apt.  can you rent it out for awhile?




What a bummer about coaching from the sidelines, I know that must be difficult. Good luck in the competition this weekend! What a gorgeous bag!!! Congratulations darling, it is such a stunner and will look super fabulous on you!!! 10 years...I so understand this milestone! Woot woot..no easy feet ...not at all


wonderwoman9 said:


> Congrats Ghost on losing those pounds! I know what you mean about a few extra pounds, they make me look weird too because i have a smaller frame!
> 
> Congrats to you too Red on your 10yr anniversary!
> 
> Not much new w/me Ghostie.......I got a RH sahara city. Were you here for that? I can't remember!
> 
> Hopefully p&p you will sell your apartment quickly and its not an annoying pain. How are you liking the new living arrangements so far?



I think I saw your city? If not point me in the right direction will ya'?  It sounds delish! Thanks for the props on losing the weight. It has been such a battle for me after the second child. These pounds had been hanging on me for 2.5 years and now NO MORE!!



purses & pugs said:


> *ww*, yes I like so far! I will have two real estate guys over tomorrow and Wednesday to give me an offer. It is so expensive to sell an apartment!!
> 
> *Ghost*, congrats on loosing the weight! And I glad you are over the surgey, I must have been painful. Hopefully we get to see you around more often now



It is but it will so worth it in the end!! I am super excited for you!!! I am still in pain, but I keep taking the meds. I go in for my post surgery appointment this thursday. 

I am glad to be back!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^That is awesome! I've been trying to eat less and exercise more. I never weigh myself though. Don't even own scales! I go by how clothes fit....and I think I"ve lost a few pounds! yay!

Here is link for my sahara. I love this color!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/anyone-up-for-another-live-reveal-573657.html

P&P - good luck selling it quick! hope it doesn't take long


----------



## wonderwoman9

^also got a pr of black bal flats too, i forgot about those!


----------



## Ghost55

^^ Looks fabulous!! Congrats on all your great purchases lately!! wow!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thank you so much!! I have another goody coming hopefully Friday!!


----------



## NYCavalier

All you girls are dangerrrrous!! I bought another Bbag today! I am outta control! haha


----------



## wonderwoman9

Congrats!! Can't wait to see what you bought, do you have it already or did you buy it online?


----------



## NYCavalier

I bought her today! I posted her in the purchases thread, but I love her so much Ill post her again! Classic Black City RH!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love it!!  I should have looked in that thread! Such a cute pic!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *wonderwoman*! I really am in love with Bal.. the leather.. the bags... the functionality...


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ITA!! Bal is the first brand I've ever been this OBSESSED with!! They are just so great! How many Bals do you own?


----------



## redskater

nice bag!  they are addicting, don't know why but they are.  I keep wanting just one more!


----------



## NYCavalier

Sooo addicting!! I have eight now! And I just got my first one around christmas! It all started with a galet gsh city... and then it was a flood of bbags!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Wow!! I started around the end of nov/early dec? somewhere around there.......and I have 7! I was content for a short while then it hit me again! I need another! Crazy how that happens!


----------



## NYCavalier

*wonderwoman* Oh I know!!! I thought I was content too.. and BAM.... Black city... I kept telling myself it is that bag that I obviously need in my collection, but not now, anytime in the near future. Well.... I couldnt wait, so she is now with me! hahah Is there _really_ anything as bal-content?!


----------



## purses & pugs

^*NYCavalier*, congrats with a beautiful black City! This is such a classic and a must for every Bbag lover!! Goes with absolutely everything!
And no, I don't think it is such a thing as Bal content... I thought I have been many times, but shortly after I had found something new I simply must have - and it just goes on and on and on...lol


----------



## redskater

^^ I know, I can buy another brand bag and be happy with just that one, but when it comes to bals the more I get, the more I want.  They are very addicting.  now all my other bags just feel so heavy and cumbersome compared to these bags.  I don't seem to get tired of the styles either.


----------



## wonderwoman9

I know! Its crazy how it happens. You know I don't have a black one hehe Just a black traveller. I'm sure one day it will hit me. I NEED one! Its so awesome to have somewhat of a variety of leathers to pick from also. I just love Bals!!


----------



## mere girl

hmmm.... I keep reading that every bbag girl needs a black city....I just don't know! I am almost in a position where I can buy my very very first brand new bag! I've had 'as new' Chloes and 'as new' Bals but never a true new one! I would treasure it forever and only use it when I knew there wasn't a danger of it getting marked. 
I have a plomb SGH city which I love to bits and a grenat Day which I love also - I wouldn't want to part with either....so which colour for the new bag??? If I bought a black would it maybe go slightly grey and therefore too similar to my plomb ( a true true grey)...
I'm thinking of a Canard??
I would love a red but as it would be a 'forever' bag I wouldn't want the handles to get dark 
I can't sleep at night as the options keep running thru my head!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

canard would make a good alternative to black! its neutral and dark. Or wait for blue roi to come out!! which I think I'm gonna love!


----------



## mere girl

wonderwoman9 said:


> canard would make a good alternative to black! its neutral and dark. Or wait for blue roi to come out!! which I think I'm gonna love!


 hmmm...but that would involve waiting a few months!! impossible!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ I know exactly what you mean!! If you love canard I say go for it!!


----------



## mere girl

Then again I really like the raisin city with GSH but not sure where I could get that from in UK...I just need to be patient...something I'm not very good at!


----------



## NYCavalier

*mere girl* you should look at the ****** site!! She is loading lots of brand new bags to the site! Maybe you can snag one you love!!


----------



## mere girl

^ thanks for that *NYCavalier*..I just think the customs fees might make the purchase a little out of my reach..but I will have a look!


----------



## Ghost55

Good evening everyone~ I do hope you are all having a wonderful night. I am drinking tea from my new found vintage tea cup fetish and catching up on tPF. I hope all is well. 
Wonderwoman...girl you cannot be stopped with BAL!!! Wow!!! 
Lovely purchase NYC!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I know.....I can't stop my addiction! I love Bals so much!!!

yay! 1 more lb to go for you, congrats!!


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> This is a picture of a kitten we found in our backyard last Tuesday. We've taken him in but don't plan on keeping him even if he is really cute since we already have a cat.
> I can't understand that noone misses this little guy. We've put up posters and searched every animal internet site we can think of




Oh, I'm so happy 
Earlier this week we made a group on Facebbok about this little cutie to ask if anyone wanted him and yesterday we found a new family for him.
Ok, so I miss him already actually but my cat is SO happy that he's gone


----------



## Susan Lee

^^OMG I want to smoosh that kitten! What a face-how fabulous that you found him a home!


----------



## redskater

*liva1* glad to hear your little baby got a good home!

I'm in dallas this weekend and finally got to see the RGGH irl!  I;m in love with this hardware.  I saw it on a black day and really had a hard time not walking out of the store with it.  the leather was some of the best too!  I am wondering if it will come out in the new mulberry, that would be a great combo!  now I'm really jonesing for a RGGH day.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Livia - so glad to hear! I hope he has a wonderful happy home!

Red - I'm dying to see RGGH IRL! No stores near me or any trips in the near future planned. I would have to just buy something in it and hope I liked it. There was a moutard day w/RRGH for a couple hours. Someone snatched it before I got a chance....great deal on it. Still regretting that!


----------



## Livia1

redskater said:


> *liva1 *glad to hear your little baby got a good home!
> 
> I'm in dallas this weekend and finally got to see the RGGH irl!*  I;m in love with this hardware.  I saw it on a black day and really had a hard time not walking out of the store with it.*  the leather was some of the best too!  I am wondering if it will come out in the new mulberry, that would be a great combo!  now I'm really jonesing for a RGGH day.



That's excactly how I fear I'll feel when I see this irl


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^I know.....I can't stop my addiction! I love Bals so much!!!
> 
> yay! 1 more lb to go for you, congrats!!



Your collection is amazing!!!

Thanks doll! I met my goal which was 120 lbs so i am going for my ultimate back in the day college weight 115.  I feel so much better about myself~

I am off to a date night with my hubby...chat soon dears!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thank you, I need to take a new family pic. I sold off the cyclade first but still have everything else....added a few new ones lately. 

That is wonderful! I'm so glad you have kept it up! I saw your new model pics! You look so beautiful Have a great time tonight. Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## redskater

oooh, where are the mod shots, *Ghostie?*  maybe it will give me some incentive, it's time!


----------



## redskater

oh, never mind, I found the pics and you look great!  your night sounds like so much fun!  wish I was there!  tell us all about it!!!


----------



## Ghost55

^^ Hey guys!!! Sorry to leave you hanging...My friend stopped by when I was posting and I was not able to say all the things I was going too..and then had to run. Sorry!

Thanks for the compliments, It has been a hard road but I have done it and now it is time to tone! That starts this week. Yoga and strength training here I come! 

Here are a few pics of last night~ I had such a wonderful time. We won an auction at a benefit for the Limo-murder mystery theater party of 8. It it was at one of the vineyards around our area. I was cast as the slut...LOL~

It was a good time and I am glad I was able to spend the evening with good friends.


----------



## Ghost55

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I'm so happy
> Earlier this week we made a group on Facebbok about this little cutie to ask if anyone wanted him and yesterday we found a new family for him.
> Ok, so I miss him already actually but my cat is SO happy that he's gone



I am so happy for that cute kitty!!! What a wonderful person you are to take the time to get that liitle guy a home...HUGS!!



redskater said:


> *liva1* glad to hear your little baby got a good home!
> 
> I'm in dallas this weekend and finally got to see the RGGH irl!  I;m in love with this hardware.  I saw it on a black day and really had a hard time not walking out of the store with it.  the leather was some of the best too!  I am wondering if it will come out in the new mulberry, that would be a great combo!  now I'm really jonesing for a RGGH day.



*Red~ you liked the rose gold..hmmmm I hope to see it some day in true color as I think it wouldn't be too flashy or anything. Get a day...you need a day!!! Love em'!!! I am enabling you....do it!!
*


----------



## Livia1

Ghost55 said:


> I am so happy for that cute kitty!!! What a wonderful person you are to take the time to get that liitle guy a home...HUGS!!



Aww ... thank you so much for your sweet words  I'm happy for him too 

You and your hubby looks super cute. Glad to hear you had a lovely evening. Really liking your lipstick ... and your Turquoise but I'm quite sure I've already told you that


----------



## Ghost55

Thanks Livia~ You as always are such a sweetie!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Good morning!! Great pics Ghost! Sounds like you had fun! Enjoy yoga when you start!  I really love your turq city


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello girls!

Oh, what a day yesterday! Got up at 9 am and helped my grandparents to was their car and stuff, jumped in the shower and got ready for a bday party (cheated on Bal and carried a Chanel...haha),and was at the bday party from 7 pm until 4 am. Yikes, tired today! Had fun though!!

I have been putting the last touch in my apartment before the photographer comes tomorrow, bought  lot of big candles and fresh flowers (tulips and roses). I am really happy with the result! I looks very chic now, BF says I could the and interior designer, haha

*Livia*, glad you found a home for the sweet little kitty!
*Red*, darn...I'm fearing I will love RG IRL too! Bad for my wallet. Very bad.
*Ghost*, looked like you and DH had a great time yesterday! And you look fantastic sweetie!
*WW*, hi my friend


----------



## Livia1

Hey *p&p*, I was wondering where you've been all weekend. I thought you were busy with your apartment but you've just been out partying, drinking and cheating on Bal 
Glad to hear you had a lovely time


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hey P&P sweetie, How are you!? Hope you had a great time last night! I want to see pics of your decorated apartment!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Hey p&p, I was wondering where you've been all weekend. I thought you were busy with your apartment but you've just been out partying, drinking and cheating on Bal
> Glad to hear you had a lovely time


 *Livia*, you got me there!
To my defense I have been spending hours and hours all week and today with my apartment and deserved to have some fun yesterday, hihi!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> Hey P&P sweetie, How are you!? Hope you had a great time last night! I want to see pics of your decorated apartment!



Hi dear, I'm good! But a little hang over I must admit... I'll spend the rest of the day on the couch! I'll send you pics when the ad is finished and it the apt goes out for sale!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, you got me there!
> To my defense I have been spending hours and hours all week and today with my apartment and deserved to have some fun yesterday, hihi!



I hope you'll have an easy sell.


----------



## wonderwoman9

hehe too much wine? That sounds good! Lazy day on the couch! Can't wait to see pics. I added a few more pics to my olive reveal thread! Really loving this little bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you dear *Livia*
*ww*, ooooh, I'll check out your pics right away Ehh... yes, a little too much wine, haha!


----------



## Ghost55

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, you got me there!
> To my defense I have been spending hours and hours all week and today with my apartment and deserved to have some fun yesterday, hihi!



Good for your you ^^^. Wine is a good thing no?? LOL~ Happy Sunday!


----------



## purses & pugs

Ghost55 said:


> Good for your you ^^^. Wine is a good thing no?? LOL~ Happy Sunday!



Absolutely, wine is a very good thing! Happy Sunday to you too


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> I am so happy for that cute kitty!!! What a wonderful person you are to take the time to get that liitle guy a home...HUGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Red~ you liked the rose gold..hmmmm I hope to see it some day in true color as I think it wouldn't be too flashy or anything. Get a day...you need a day!!! Love em'!!! I am enabling you....do it!!
> *



yes, I loved the RRGH very sedated compared to the gold and to some extent the silver.  muted but still gorgeous.  I have one day in amethyst but it's rh and I'm dying for one in the GH.  I'd love to see if it comes in the mulberry, if not I will get something in day with that rose gold.  too pretty.  It might be the last bag purchase cause I'm really at my limit and pretty happy with my collection as it stands.  I did manage to snag a MJ quilted wallet at the neimans last call  for $140.00, it was originally $450.  Gosh I love a bargain!


----------



## redskater

*P&P* good luck selling the apt. sounds so pretty, take care of that hangover!

*WW* what's next on the list to buy?

*Ghostie* that's a lovely pic of you and DH plus you look like madonna in your avatar!!  I would love to go to one of those murder dinner parties, how fun and I'd love being the slut too!  better than the grandma!

*Liva1* hope your baby is settling in to the new home!  bet your kitty is breathing easier now!

I'm back from Dallas and trying to catch up on chores, ugh..... hope everyone is having a wonderful lazy sunday, I know *pugs* probably is.  How's that couch feeling?


----------



## wonderwoman9

oh goodness red..........i have no idea! i'm actually looking at a chanel woc!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*red*, lol yes that couch is an amazing invention! I love it today! Been fixing my apt. for a couple of hours and after that I have been very lazy today 
Great deal on the MJ wallet! Hope your Dallas trip was good!

Lately I have been thinking a lot of how a Blue Roi RGGH City will look like... I think/imagine/dream that this combo will be really pretty! Hmmm


----------



## redskater

I imagine it would be a great combo!  I think the RGGH is going to be very popular.


----------



## wonderwoman9

i hope blue roi is pretty too!!


----------



## yunces

*Ghost* whatta lovely time with lovely bag..

Waiting for Blue Roi coming up too.. now my first Work Canard in RGGH tomorrow will heal me since I'm keep drooling with RGGH


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> yes, I loved the RRGH very sedated compared to the gold and to some extent the silver.  muted but still gorgeous.  I have one day in amethyst but it's rh and I'm dying for one in the GH.  I'd love to see if it comes in the mulberry, if not I will get something in day with that rose gold.  too pretty.  It might be the last bag purchase cause I'm really at my limit and pretty happy with my collection as it stands.  I did manage to snag a MJ quilted wallet at the neimans last call  for $140.00, it was originally $450.  Gosh I love a bargain!



Great score!!! Wow, I love MJ quilted!!! That is my favorite of all time from MJ. I understand about being pretty content as that is how I feel about my collection right now. It is a good thing too, because no $$$ at the moment. Ha ha...that is ok. I feel I have a well rounded little bunch of bags. I have been buying other things of late. I get on little binges, and the last one was/is vintage tea cups. Who knew?



redskater said:


> *P&P* good luck selling the apt. sounds so pretty, take care of that hangover!
> 
> *WW* what's next on the list to buy?
> 
> *Ghostie* that's a lovely pic of you and DH plus you look like madonna in your avatar!!  I would love to go to one of those murder dinner parties, how fun and I'd love being the slut too!  better than the grandma!
> 
> *Liva1* hope your baby is settling in to the new home!  bet your kitty is breathing easier now!
> 
> I'm back from Dallas and trying to catch up on chores, ugh..... hope everyone is having a wonderful lazy sunday, I know *pugs* probably is.  How's that couch feeling?



Thanks so much~ we had a wonderful evening being the slut and funny thing the grandma got killed and she was pretty smokin!!. DH does not remember any of it post limo ride home though...not good!



yunces said:


> *Ghost* whatta lovely time with lovely bag..
> 
> Waiting for Blue Roi coming up too.. now my first Work Canard in RGGH tomorrow will heal me since I'm keep drooling with RGGH



Thanks so much as I seem to fall more and more for this bag as I use it. Blue Roi sounds delish!! Keep us posted with what you receive...sounds wonderful!


----------



## darlinga

Hi guys!!!  I just wanted to drop in and say hello since it has been a long time since I've been in bbags!

Lots of you probably are new and don't remember me...soo....nice to meet ya!

Those of you who remember me....HEY!


----------



## wonderwoman9

hi darlinga! I'm fairly new to bal........i'm so addicted!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## redskater

darlinga said:


> Hi guys!!!  I just wanted to drop in and say hello since it has been a long time since I've been in bbags!
> 
> Lots of you probably are new and don't remember me...soo....nice to meet ya!
> 
> Those of you who remember me....HEY!



hey back!  where have you been hiding? welcome back!


----------



## yunces

Hi *darlinga* nice to know u..any new bags that u've hiding from us?


----------



## darlinga

Hi guys! No new bags for me   But don't worry, I still love oogling all your goodies!

Red:  I've been around lurking perhaps once every week or two.  So gone, but not really


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi darlinga


----------



## purses & pugs

I feel like a total Bal nerd today! Did not realize until I was out the door that I had put on my Bal moto jacket, Bal ballerina flats, Bal sunnies and Sahara GSH City Oh well, nobody here notice anyway!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ rock it sister!!! LOL~*


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> I feel like a total Bal nerd today! Did not realize until I was out the door that I had put on my Bal moto jacket, Bal ballerina flats, Bal sunnies and Sahara GSH City Oh well, nobody here notice anyway!



that's funny!  bal should  pay you for being a walking advertisement for them! Heck, you could open up your own boutique!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ I wish we could all get together and have lunch...that sounds so fun right now...*


----------



## jmcadon

^^Where...I'm there!


----------



## redskater

yes, we would have a hoot!  someone would have to drive us home though  maybe someday we will all get to meet!


----------



## wonderwoman9

That would be so fun Ghost!! And I'm starving right now too!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ me too...I am snaking on 100 calorie pack of Chex mix..yum yum.....
That would be a blast...we would need a limo!*


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love those 100 cal packs of anything!!

Yes def a limo! What a great time that would be!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Back from the theatre, saw a hilarious play!!! So so funny.

LOL girls, I'm definitely in! Oh, we would have so much fun!! I must stay a few days though because I have a little longer way to travel than most of you guys 

*Red*, yep Bal should definitely seen me today! I think Bal is the only brand you can wear a lot of at the same time though since there are no logos. Imagine if there was LV or something, haha!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^hehe oh my goodness! you would have looked so funny in an lv outfit! imagine a logo jacket 

yes you must stay a few days and sightsee and enjoy a nice vacation!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, imagine me with a jacket, sunnies, bag and shoes in the LV Damier pattern!! I would be incredible embarrassed:shame:


----------



## darlinga

purses & pugs said:


> I feel like a total Bal nerd today! Did not realize until I was out the door that I had put on my Bal moto jacket, Bal ballerina flats, Bal sunnies and Sahara GSH City Oh well, nobody here notice anyway!



You were bathing in Bal!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ aint' that the truth! LOL~*
*I am excited~ I love getting home and having packages. I was so much in a hurry that i sliced my thumb open! Stupid shopaholic that I am!! LOL!
I got one of my pairs of shoes in the cheat thread and some new vintage tea cups as well as new Essie nail polishes. 
Fun!!!
1. In Turquoise and caicos

More for my tootsies

2. In Playa Del Platinum..

.
I just painted my nails this one ^^. I love how sheer this series is and how fast they dry..in record time! *


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ohhh I love those nail polishes! I just ordered a turq polish, china glaze for audrey. I haven't got it yet though!

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_-z5qyHvU0Cw/Sd97TTn1C7I/AAAAAAAACZw/ULkbsadBai8/s400/ChG+ForAudrey.jpg

I don't know why the pic isn't showing up but there is the one I ordered!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ that is so funny as I was looking at the one too!!! Great minds I tell you, great minds!....*


----------



## wonderwoman9

oh yes ITA!  I love those gray booties you posted in the other thread! I've never tried the essie polish, I'll have to since you say it dries fast! I usually buy OPI, never tried China Glaze either!


----------



## Ghost55

I am waiting on these ^^ Essie Body Language

Mint Candy Apple




Lilacism




I am so ready for SUMMER!!!


It dries super fast, as with 2 kids I need it to happen as fast as possible. I have painted 2 coats while i have been on the net the last 20 minutes and I think it is almost dry.

My friend uses china glaze. I have OPI and that is all they sell where I live as well as China Glaze. I prefer Essie to both. The sheers colors are my favorites!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Wowwwwwwwww Love those too!! That green will match apple bal perfect I bet.  The lilac is so pretty and body language is pretty too! Yes, I'm gonna have to buy me some Essie polish!


----------



## wonderwoman9

essie splash of grenadine looks like a nice pink!


----------



## Ghost55

^^ I get mine from the bay...I try to get them from the same seller to get combined shipping. The newer colors are harder to find when they first come out. The Turquoise and Caicos and Playa Del Platinum had to come from the bay as they are brand spankin' new. 

Check out the Essie web site...they have some great colors!

I was checking that one out too!


----------



## redskater

^^^you are the turquoise queen!!!!!  what fun colors, I don't do my nails but I do my toesies!  I wonder what my dh would say to turquoise toes??????


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ok, guess what! I just ordered the 4 piece mini set of those 4 resort 2010 colors! I usually never come close to using a big bottle of anything so those minis are perfect! So excited! Thanks girlie for posting about those  Such pretty colors!


----------



## wonderwoman9

redskater said:


> ^^^you are the turquoise queen!!!!!  what fun colors, I don't do my nails but I do my toesies!  I wonder what my dh would say to turquoise toes??????



not much of a nail polisher either, but love my painted toes!


----------



## Ghost55

*Lol...Great going, you will love them! On my nails I do a more sheer nude color (I have a ton of those too in Essie) but on my toes...fun colors galore!

I know Red...I am addicted to turquoise right now!!!

I am out friends, I need the couch....Nighty night!*


----------



## wonderwoman9

I can't wait to get them and the china glaze one too! I needed some new fun colors!


----------



## helenNZ

HELLLLLOOOOOO EVERYONE!!!

Hope you've all been well!!! :oD

Can't wait to get on the bbag wagon!!!

xo


----------



## Livia1

Oh, I love Essie nail polishes. Have been lusting after *Lilacism*. Looks so pretty.


----------



## darlinga

I only have one Essie polish...I prefer Zoya.  But do you guys have problems with the Essie streaking?  I find that I have to put 4 coat on to make the color uniform throughout?!?


----------



## darlinga

By the way.  I'm totally in love with dark grey/black polishes.  I can't get enough!


----------



## Livia1

darlinga said:


> I only have one Essie polish...I prefer Zoya.  But do you guys have problems with the Essie streaking?  I find that I have to put 4 coat on to make the color uniform throughout?!?




Nope, two coats and I'm good to go. In fact with Chinchilly I only need one coat but prefer the more grey colour I get when I use two.
I'm not good at putting on nail polish - I'll often have nail polish ALL OVER when I apply it but Essie is so easy, that's one of the reasons I really like it.


----------



## muggles

Just stopped by to say HI!


----------



## purses & pugs

muggles said:


> Just stopped by to say HI!


 
*muggs*, where have you been lately??? I have been wondering where you were, been missing you! Glad to see you here again


----------



## redskater

all this talk about nail polishes makes me wanna go paint my toes!  why would you have to buy nail polishes on ebay?  are they rare or something?  what am I missing out on?  I want turquoise toes like *Ghostie!*


----------



## purses & pugs

*red*, I have bought a lot of Opi and China Glaze on eBay becuase it was cheap and I was too lazy to figure out if they were sold in Norway! haha
Chanel polish on the other hand is something I buy here because it is more expensive and I want to see the colors IRL.


----------



## Ghost55

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I love Essie nail polishes. Have been lusting after *Lilacism*. Looks so pretty.



I will have to put this one on as soon as I get it. The seller is being very pokey about shipping it!



darlinga said:


> I only have one Essie polish...I prefer Zoya.  But do you guys have problems with the Essie streaking?  I find that I have to put 4 coat on to make the color uniform throughout?!?



A little streaky at times. I like my nails sheer, so only one coat for the lighter pinks/whites. The gray color I just put on, I used 2 coats. 

*I can't wait to have turquoise toes!!!*

*Red~* I have to get mine off the bay because I live in the middle of no where. No-one sells it. I have asked and they won't purchase it/carry it. 
So, I just get it off of the bay. Also, the online stores did not have the 2 new colors I wanted and they are usually more $$ as the middle man.


----------



## Ghost55

Livia1 said:


> Nope, two coats and I'm good to go. In fact with Chinchilly I only need one coat but prefer the more grey colour I get when I use two.
> I'm not good at putting on nail polish - I'll often have nail polish ALL OVER when I apply it but Essie is so easy, that's one of the reasons I really like it.




I love Chinchilly!!! Essie is my favorite. I must have 20 plus polishes.
I am going to count when my other colors get in.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hi girls! I buy most of my polish on ebay too! Great deals! I need to check out Chinchilly......sounds interesting!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Same here-I am intrigued with Chinchilly! I love Essie but havent seen that shade before....lately I've been using Zoya and I am going to paint this on my toes this weekend-talk about bright turquoise toes!

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tallulah.html

And I am thinking of getting this one...

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html


----------



## monokuro

Hi!

New to the balenciaga forums but love to be here! 

I was wondering if anyone knew how much the parttime with GSH would possibly weigh empty? Just trying to see how heavy these bags get.. ><

Thank you! ^^


----------



## darlinga

Susan Lee said:


> ^^Same here-I am intrigued with Chinchilly! I love Essie but havent seen that shade before....lately I've been using Zoya and I am going to paint this on my toes this weekend-talk about bright turquoise toes!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tallulah.html
> 
> And I am thinking of getting this one...
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html



Do you know zoya has the nail polish trade in program until June?  Send old/unwanted bottles and at $3.50 a pop, they will recycle your old ones and send you brand new zoya ones!


----------



## redskater

Susan Lee said:


> ^^Same here-I am intrigued with Chinchilly! I love Essie but havent seen that shade before....lately I've been using Zoya and I am going to paint this on my toes this weekend-talk about bright turquoise toes!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tallulah.html
> 
> And I am thinking of getting this one...
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html




I love that second one especially.  I'm going to have to get on the band wagon and do something fun with my toes.  I never venture into colors like that, but they look so fun.


----------



## Susan Lee

darlinga said:


> Do you know zoya has the nail polish trade in program until June? Send old/unwanted bottles and at $3.50 a pop, they will recycle your old ones and send you brand new zoya ones!


 
I did see that! I am in the process of digging out my old polish bottles-you still have to pay shipping back to them for all your old bottles, but it's a nice deal!

*Red*-I like to keep my toes fun! I never do my hands because I teach and they get chipped in a heartbeat with all the cleaning and handwashing I do, among other things. I always just keep clear protectant/strengthener on them.
I would love a bright yellow for my toes but I'm too pale


----------



## Ghost55

Susan Lee said:


> ^^Same here-I am intrigued with Chinchilly! I love Essie but havent seen that shade before....lately I've been using Zoya and I am going to paint this on my toes this weekend-talk about bright turquoise toes!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tallulah.html
> 
> And I am thinking of getting this one...
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html



Hot colors!!!

I will take some pics as I try new colors on. You should too! How fun this is going to be!!

Hi *Muggles*!!!! Where have you been?
Happy Thursday everyone!!!

Welcome *Mono*!

*Red~* toes can be ANY color IMO...LOL paint those pretties!

How is everyone today???


----------



## yunces

Hi all,,,how are you?

Yeay..Got my Work Canard RGGH,,I'm so lucky


----------



## wonderwoman9

Susan Lee said:


> ^^Same here-I am intrigued with Chinchilly! I love Essie but havent seen that shade before....lately I've been using Zoya and I am going to paint this on my toes this weekend-talk about bright turquoise toes!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tallulah.html
> 
> And I am thinking of getting this one...
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html




Beautiful! I love Tallulah!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! How are you?? It's Friday, yohooo

I have carried my brand new Moutarde City yesterday and today and I am so happy with it Ahh and it smells heavenly! I said to BF that he had to smell it because nothing beats the lovely smell of a new Bal, and he said it smelled like a horse! Jeez...men, they are hopeless


----------



## wonderwoman9

a horse? oh no!! must be something wrong w/his sniffer hehe


----------



## Susan Lee

^^That is too funny P&P! Men can be so crazy!  

My dog is constantly trying to sniff my Cyclade lately-and of course his face is always full of slobber...yuck!!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Hello ladies! How are you?? It's Friday, yohooo
> 
> I have carried my brand new Moutarde City yesterday and today and I am so happy with it Ahh and it smells heavenly! I said to BF that he had to smell it because nothing beats the lovely smell of a new Bal, and he said it smelled like a horse! Jeez...men, they are hopeless



good morning!  I meant to comment on how great the moutarde looks on you! Love it with that scarf, really brings out the color!


men....................................


----------



## purses & pugs

thank you *red*! Was a littel afraid that yellow would look ugly on me, but I think it turned out ok!

*ww *and *Susan*, yep men are so hopeless sometimes!! Oh Susan, you must keep your dog away from your lovely Cyclade

Have a good friday everybody


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Oh believe me I am! I block it with my other totes  This is one of those times where my mom is right-a cat would not drool on my bags like a dog will..hahah!

Happy friday everyone!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^but a cat would try to play w/tassels hehe My cat has never tried to play w/a tassel but i've caught her sniffing my bags!


----------



## redskater

^^^ exactly!  the first bbag i got, I came home and put it on the kitchen counter and the tassels were dangling down the side, needless to say, my two cuties had a fun time in the kitchen that day, nuf said!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Very true! Never thought of that-all my bals so far are GH so no tassels to fling lol!!

*Red*-My mom has a Maine Coon too-shes a bundle of fun!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

If I put mine where the tassels were dangling, I know she would be pawing at them! She loves things like that! So I always make sure to put my bags out of kittys reach hehe

I had a maine coon cat growing up.....that was one MEAN cat, but I loved it! I have a bengal now. She's spoiled rotten! She actually knows a couple words....her favorite snack is turkey lunchmeat. If I ask if she wants turkey her eyes get big and she goes nuts! She can be upstairs and I'll yell "do you want turkey?" and here she comes! so cute!


----------



## redskater

wow, mine are about the most loving cats I've ever had!  they are like lap dogs, they are so spoiled too and very needy, it's a full day job keeping them happy.  one acts just like a two year old. it cured me from wanting kids! lol! both DH and I are totally whipped by them, smart boys!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^That's what my mom's is like-she's her little "kid/lap doggie" and she is spoiled rotten!! She has quite the fabulous personality too. Perfect for my mom-she keeps her on her toes (lies down in the middle of whatever she is doing, all the time)


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> good morning!  I meant to comment on how great the moutarde looks on you! Love it with that scarf, really brings out the color!
> 
> 
> men....................................



I too saw your pic and you look fabulous P and P!!!!

I adore cats, and mine too like to mess with my tassles...no no no....


----------



## redskater

^^^^^I just think of them as having good taste like their mother!


----------



## Addy

Good evening ladies!


----------



## CMP86

Hello, I'm new to the Bal forum and I was wondering if there is a post that names all the legitimate sites that carry Bal. I normally only post on the CL forum and have found some gorgeous Bal bags that I will have to save and buy at some point. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## redskater

CMP86 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the Bal forum and I was wondering if there is a post that names all the legitimate sites that carry Bal. I normally only post on the CL forum and have found some gorgeous Bal bags that I will have to save and buy at some point. Thanks for all your help.





 welcome to bal, try this thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lenciaga-buying-overseas-via-mail-145165.html


----------



## redskater

good morning ladies!  hope everyone is planning a nice weekend, kind of rainy here. next weekend Vegas, baby!


----------



## Susan Lee

Good morning!
Should be nice here today-windy tho, and the pollen is kicking up like crazy!

Red-
Wooohoo to Vegas! How long are you staying?


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning/day (it's 5.20 pm here!) ladies

I'm visiting my very preggers friend today, her due date was a few days ago so she VERY preggers! And also one of my best friends who lives in Stavanger (where you used to live *Red*!) is in Oslo this weekends so she will come too. That will be so much fun


----------



## wonderwoman9

oh red I want to go to Vegas! You went not long ago didn't you? Lucky you!


----------



## redskater

wonderwoman9 said:


> oh red I want to go to Vegas! You went not long ago didn't you? Lucky you!



yea, DH's parents live there so we are going on Friday to surprise his mom for mothers' day.  I'm going to take her to Cirque's "LOVE", we both want to see it and the guys don't!  we go quite a bit to visit them.  it's great having in-laws that live in a fun city and who love to go out.  You've got to visit them, might as well be someplace fun, right!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Sounds like fun!! I watched Blue Man Group last time I was there......Tony & Tinas Wedding the time before (so fun)! I'm not familiar w/the Cirque's Love. I am so ready to go back!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Good morning/day (it's 5.20 pm here!) ladies
> 
> I'm visiting my very preggers friend today, her due date was a few days ago so she VERY preggers! And also one of my best friends who lives in Stavanger (where you used to live *Red*!) is in Oslo this weekends so she will come too. That will be so much fun



have fun visiting your friends!  I'd love to go back and visit some of  my friends that live there, stavanger is so pretty!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Red I didn't know you used to live in Norway! How awesome!

Yes, P&P have fun! I know you will! 

Nasty day out here......rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## redskater

wonderwoman9 said:


> Red I didn't know you used to live in Norway! How awesome!
> 
> Yes, P&P have fun! I know you will!
> 
> Nasty day out here......rain, rain and more rain.



yes, we lived there for almost a year about 8 yrs. ago.  can't believe it's been that long now.  we were overseas for almost 10, lived in 5 different countries, yikes!  Norway was the most beautiful country we were in.  Scotland was a close second.  *P P * is a lucky girl!


----------



## CMP86

redskater said:


> welcome to bal, try this thread!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lenciaga-buying-overseas-via-mail-145165.html



Thank you so much! I'm not sure what I'm going to get but I love the styles and love the colors.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> yes, we lived there for almost a year about 8 yrs. ago.  can't believe it's been that long now.  we were overseas for almost 10, lived in 5 different countries, yikes!  Norway was the most beautiful country we were in.  Scotland was a close second.  *P P * is a lucky girl!



That is sweet of you to say Red! And oh my, you have been moving around a lot! Yes, Norway is indeed beautiful and Stavanger is one of the most beautiful cities here IMO. And my BF is half Scottish so we are going to Edinburgh in two weeks. We even have talking about maybe moving there in a few years!


----------



## redskater

^^^^ I loved Edinburgh!!!  so cool there! we were in Aberdeen, not as pretty, but on the water.  the festival in Edinburgh is so much fun, you must do that!  people there are so nice too!  I would move back there in a heartbeat. It was more difficult to live in  Norway  because of the language.  I would have had to learn to speak and read it, very difficult!  so many big, big words!lol! but you guys sure know how to party!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Did you say party! hehe I need to go to Norway then! I'm so bored on a Saturday night........probably be in bed in a couple hours!


----------



## redskater

wonderwoman9 said:


> Did you say party! hehe I need to go to Norway then! I'm so bored on a Saturday night........probably be in bed in a couple hours!



they are crazy over there!  where we were, they don't even get started until midnight!  right, *PP*?


----------



## yunces

Hi ladies...Happy Weekend


----------



## Bags louvre

Hi ladies..  I'm looking for ruby 2008 and green apple 2005 ... Could you please help me where I can find the bags? Furthermore please share me the link of balenciaga reseller... Thank you......


----------



## redskater

Bags louvre said:


> Hi ladies..  I'm looking for ruby 2008 and green apple 2005 ... Could you please help me where I can find the bags? Furthermore please share me the link of balenciaga reseller... Thank you......



you might try posting this question in the shopping section, you'll get more help there. good luck on your search!


----------



## Bags louvre

*RedSkater*

Thank you for your help... Anyway.... do you the name and or the web of Balenciaga seller? Could you please share it with me? Thank you....


----------



## drati

^^^ They are all listed in the shopping section, go off and browse a bit and you'll find the info you're looking for.


----------



## Bags louvre

Has anyone ever purchased Balenciaga Bag from http://www.yourfashionmojo.com/ or Rebel Boutique? Are they trusted sellers? Because They are not in the reputable stores list


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> they are crazy over there!  where we were, they don't even get started until midnight!  right, *PP*?



Haha, you think we are crazy?? Well, maybe a little 

In Norway there is a tradition to have a pre-party before you go out, a small group of friends meet up at i.e. my apartment and then we drink, listen to music, do our make up and stuff before heading out. I have a feeling this started because it is so expensive in Norway, in clubs and bars a pint of beer or a glass of whine cost around $10 and drinks around $15 So it is cheaper to have a pre-party first, and also usually the pre-parties are so much fun that we don't get out of the door until midnight or even 1 am!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Haha, you think we are crazy?? Well, maybe a little
> 
> In Norway there is a tradition to have a pre-party before you go out, a small group of friends meet up at i.e. my apartment and then we drink, listen to music, do our make up and stuff before heading out. I have a feeling this started because it is so expensive in Norway, in clubs and bars a pint of beer or a glass of whine cost around $10 and drinks around $15 So it is cheaper to have a pre-party first, and also usually the pre-parties are so much fun that we don't get out of the door until midnight or even 1 am!




yep, that's exactly how I remember it!  by the time everyone was ready to go out, I was ready for bed!  yes, I'm a lightweight!  Norway was definitely the most expensive place we lived in, plus your drink and drive laws are the toughest I've seen.


----------



## redskater

Bags louvre said:


> Has anyone ever purchased Balenciaga Bag from http://www.yourfashionmojo.com/ or Rebel Boutique? Are they trusted sellers? Because They are not in the reputable stores list



these bags are fake  please search the reputable store list, that's why it's there!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ghost - I got my essie 4 pk nail polish! I don't know what color to use first! Love them all!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I am so mad and so sad! I woke up today and it was snowing!!! Jeez, it is May and it is snowing:censor: 
Can someone adopt me ASAP??


----------



## Cherrypinky

Poor you *p&p*  it's quite sunny and warm here in Sweden....at least where I live.


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Cherry, I def. need a hug! Snow in Oslo, it's the last thing I need:cry: Oh well, hope it's just today.


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> ^thanks Cherry, I def. need a hug! Snow in Oslo, it's the last thing I need:cry: Oh well, hope it's just today.



snow????  come on over, I'll adopt you, but you have to bring Jimmy and the bbags with you, that's the deal!!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Oh no snow is terrible! I hope it doesn't snow much or for very long!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> snow???? come on over, I'll adopt you, but you have to bring Jimmy and the bbags with you, that's the deal!!!!


 
deal, haha will book a flight right away!!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> Oh no snow is terrible! I hope it doesn't snow much or for very long!


 
I know, It MUST stop soon or else I'll be


----------



## French75

Poor you with the snow !! I can understand, it's not snowing here in Paris, but it's grey, cold with rain sometimes !! I even took back my winter coat


----------



## mere girl

With your collection I think anyone would be willing to adopt you!!!
The UK is very cold too though so I wouldn't recommend coming over here!

I've received my lovinmybags care kit today - I am going to be one busy girl tomorrow - so excited!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks for understanding *French*! Wow, you really had to bring out your winter coat too? must be cold in Paris too then!

And *mere*, haha...you are sweet and funny! Actually, for the very first time ever, I'm trimming down my collection! I so hard because I love them all, but something's gotta go if I'm buying something new now. That's just the way it is!


----------



## mere girl

well i've limited myself to just three - imagine that! But I'm very happy with that...but it is why my 'collection' is under construction at the moment!


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, yes I have seen that! But that is exciting, wonder what you'll get next


----------



## mere girl

well...wait and see! Actually it will be a long wait - I have ordered two bags from 'koodos' and they are going to take weeks! It's agonising! worth it tho I hope! May have to get a little something in the meantime....accesories don't really count as a whole one do they?


----------



## French75

*PP* that must me hard to choose ! Any short list already ?


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere*, no, accessories don't count you can't wait for weeks all alone!

*French*, I have put out a Pencil, a CP, a FB City (this one is the hardest, I do NOT want to part with it so I hope that nobody will buy it, lol), a pair of CL pumps and some other non-Bal stuff. Phew...buying is much more fun than selling I can tell ya!


----------



## Tinn3rz

*Purses & Pugs*, I just took a look at your collection and it's AMAZING! Hope to have one as extensive as yours someday.


----------



## idapida

May snow in Norway, it's so typical! You think spring is here, but no... One of the reasons I moved to Prague.


----------



## purses & pugs

Tinn3rz said:


> *Purses & Pugs*, I just took a look at your collection and it's AMAZING! Hope to have one as extensive as yours someday.


Aw, thank you, that is very sweet of you to say



idapida said:


> May snow in Norway, it's so typical! You think spring is here, but no... One of the reasons I moved to Prague.


I know, hate that!! Would like to move to a warmer place too. Prague is a beautiful city, lucky you!


----------



## poshigirl

Hi everyone 

Is it anybody who knows how much is it for a Bbag in Ho Chi Minh (vietnam)? Compare to in europe in general? Im going my first trip to Vietnam this summer and I want to buy a bag from there since I found out that they have a store in Saigon. Thanks


----------



## wonderwoman9

has anyone seen an olive/vt comparison pic? I found a pic of dear *A's* vt cp and olive! Which color do you like best?


----------



## missucc

xxxxx


----------



## ieweuyhs

xxxxx


----------



## missucc

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually dustbags for sale aren't that rare. But wow USD 245 is a lot! You can purchase a Mini Mini or a RH CP from Erica with that kind of price.
> 
> I think dustbags generally go for USD 20 or so?


 
My thoughts exactly. I would never pay any more than $20 to $40 (depending on size) for a dust bag. Even if I had a Bal to sell, the fact that the dust bag is missing does not make its value go down by $200.


----------



## dessertpouch

This is a kinduv random question: I realize that everyone's taste varies, but is the brief not as common/popular?

Thanks and hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^the brief isn't as popular as other styles I don't believe. You don't see them as much as a city or part time or even the first!


----------



## Addy

poshigirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is it anybody who knows how much is it for a Bbag in Ho Chi Minh (vietnam)? Compare to in europe in general? Im going my first trip to Vietnam this summer and I want to buy a bag from there since I found out that they have a store in Saigon. Thanks



Hi, you may want to post a thread in the Shopping section


----------



## Addy

Hello everyone!


----------



## poshigirl

Hi, thank you addy


----------



## honeybutter

Hello, everyone!
I posted a question at "Buying Bal London Questions? Customs? " Waited a couple of days but nobody helped me yet. Don't want to open a new thread. Can somebody help me here?

The question is I just ordered two bags from UK Bal. Seems they claimed value under $2000, so I won't get any custom duty.* Right? * But I also noticed there is almost $90 foreign transaction fee showed up on my credit card.  I used Chase Visa. What else credit cards do not charge this kind of fees just for the future reference? I also have master and american express. Tia!


----------



## wonderwoman9

I'm pretty sure all cc's charge a foreign trans fee, but not 100% positive about that. You will also probably get a custom charge mailed to you


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I agree with that-most CC's charge foreign transaction fee. And WW is right, you will probably be getting a customs charge soon!


----------



## redskater

just dropping in to say "HI" from Vegas!!! going to see "LOVE" this evening and taking DH's mom to dinner.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Lucky you red!! Have fun, hope the weather is awesome!


----------



## mere girl

lucky you *redskater!* Have fun - wish i was there!


----------



## honeybutter

Thank you *wonderwoman9* and *Susan Lee* for your infor!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi gals! Just dropping by to say hi from the cabin we are spending the weekend at. It's a lovely place by the sea but lousy Internet connection. I get to surf via Edge from time to time on my phone though Hope everyone have a great weekend! Red, enjoy Vegas!!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Hi gals! Just dropping by to say hi from the cabin we are spending the weekend at. It's a lovely place by the sea but lousy Internet connection. I get to surf via Edge from time to time on my phone though Hope everyone have a great weekend! Red, enjoy Vegas!!


 oh wow! sounds idyllic!


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> Hi gals! Just dropping by to say hi from the cabin we are spending the weekend at. It's a lovely place by the sea but lousy Internet connection. I get to surf via Edge from time to time on my phone though Hope everyone have a great weekend! Red, enjoy Vegas!!



Hope you had a wonderful time! Hi everyone! I'm up early for a hair appointment today!


----------



## redskater

good morning ladies! and I do mean a good morning because  we had one hell of a storm pass through last night!  we spent about 1/2 hr. in our new storm shelter (first time we have used it).  about 80 homes destroyed and 5 dead.  so sad!  it passed pretty close to us but, luckily no damage to our house.  all my bags are in the shelter!  tomorrow they are saying more severe weather, hope it's not as bad.  I really need to move!

on a better note, I just bought another bag form one of my favorite tpf'ers, no not on here (off bonanzle)!!!! any guesses?????


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ Oh my red! I am so glad you have that storm shelter!!! Thank Gah you are ok!!! I was watching the news this morning...so sad. It was a year ago this week that my area was hit by the reknown inland hurricane...horrible! Take care of you...have a wonderful trip!

I am no good at guesses...what is it??? =) and congrats!*


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> *^^ Oh my red! I am so glad you have that storm shelter!!! Thank Gah you are ok!!! I was watching the news this morning...so sad. It was a year ago this week that my area was hit by the reknown inland hurricane...horrible! Take care of you...have a wonderful trip!
> 
> I am no good at guesses...what is it??? =) and congrats!*



oh miss Madonna, how bout if I give you a hint?????  I'll feel very rock and roll wearing her.............


----------



## wonderwoman9

red - ohhhh let me guess........a part-time?! I know of one recently sold item from bon that I would have loved to had!!


----------



## redskater

^^^^nope!!! edgier, try again!


----------



## betty.lee

redskater said:


> good morning ladies! and I do mean a good morning because  we had one hell of a storm pass through last night!  we spent about 1/2 hr. in our new storm shelter (first time we have used it).  about 80 homes destroyed and 5 dead.  so sad!  it passed pretty close to us but, luckily no damage to our house.  all my bags are in the shelter!  tomorrow they are saying more severe weather, hope it's not as bad.  I really need to move!
> 
> on a better note, I just bought another bag form one of my favorite tpf'ers, no not on here (off bonanzle)!!!! any guesses?????



hey redskater. 
glad to hear you and your family well and safe.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> ^^^^nope!!! edgier, try again!


 

oOOoooo, ediger?! Must be something with GH then! A GH Pom?? No, wait, you are a RH gal... hmmm, this is hard since I have no clue on what just sold on Bonanzle


----------



## redskater

betty.lee said:


> hey redskater.
> glad to hear you and your family well and safe.



thanks *betty.lee*  we have to get through this evening and then it will just be heavy rain for the next few days.  it's very nerve racking.



purses & pugs said:


> oOOoooo, ediger?! Must be something with GH then! A GH Pom?? No, wait, you are a RH gal... hmmm, this is hard since I have no clue on what just sold on Bonanzle



another hint, I've stepped out of my comfort zone!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> another hint, I've stepped out of my comfort zone!


 
aha, definitely a GH bag then!! Oh, I'm so curious! Big or small bag? SGH or GGH? Or RGGH????

And I'm glad you are safe, that storm sounded horrible!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> aha, definitely a GH bag then!! Oh, I'm so curious! Big or small bag? SGH or GGH? Or RGGH????
> 
> And I'm glad you are safe, that storm sounded horrible!



yes, GH!  big bag, think classy biker chick!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> yes, GH! big bag, think classy biker chick!


 
Oooh, SGH black Work?????


----------



## chemosphere

redskater said:


> good morning ladies! and I do mean a good morning because  we had one hell of a storm pass through last night!  we spent about 1/2 hr. in our new storm shelter (first time we have used it).  about 80 homes destroyed and 5 dead.  so sad!  it passed pretty close to us but, luckily no damage to our house.  all my bags are in the shelter!  tomorrow they are saying more severe weather, hope it's not as bad.  I really need to move!
> 
> on a better note, I just bought another bag form one of my favorite tpf'ers, no not on here (off bonanzle)!!!! any guesses?????



Where do you live *redskater*?  Glad you survived the storm alright! I am in middle Tennessee and we just had that insane storm last week here too.  We nearly headed out into it thinking it was just another typical weekend with heavy rain.... but we would have been on the very highway where people had to be rescued by boats because it turned into a rushing river!  So crazy.  We were going to go over the the Saks outlet in Nashville that morning and by afternoon it was literally half under water!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Oooh, SGH black Work?????



you got the hardware and color right, but not the style!  you're almost there though, one more try?


----------



## redskater

chemosphere said:


> Where do you live *redskater*?  Glad you survived the storm alright! I am in middle Tennessee and we just had that insane storm last week here too.  We nearly headed out into it thinking it was just another typical weekend with heavy rain.... but we would have been on the very highway where people had to be rescued by boats because it turned into a rushing river!  So crazy.  We were going to go over the the Saks outlet in Nashville that morning and by afternoon it was literally half under water!



we are in Oklahoma city!  they had been warning us all day long so I cancelled all my lessons and stayed in.  so glad i  did.  there were a number of tornadoes that went through, one passed a mile from our house.  they are talking about more storms tonight, are you in that path?  You guys really had some horrific storms!  all that flooding would be very scary!  Did the Opry house survive?  I hope this new storm will bypass you, I'm sure you do not need any more rain!  yikes!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> you got the hardware and color right, but not the style!  you're almost there though, one more try?



You are killing me Red!! 

Ok - so it's a big bag, it's black, it's GSH and it's not a Work 
Then it must be a black GSH PT or WE??? Or a black GSH City?


----------



## chemosphere

redskater said:


> we are in Oklahoma city!  they had been warning us all day long so I cancelled all my lessons and stayed in.  so glad i  did.  there were a number of tornadoes that went through, one passed a mile from our house.  they are talking about more storms tonight, are you in that path?  You guys really had some horrific storms!  all that flooding would be very scary!  Did the Opry house survive?  I hope this new storm will bypass you, I'm sure you do not need any more rain!  yikes!



So true... I don't think Nashville and the surrounding areas can handle any more rain right now!  No, sadly the Opry Mills area is totally wrecked... the hotel has major damage and won't be opened back up for a very long time and the mall is shut down now too (hopefully not for good, but who knows!).  

I haven't heard anything about a storm front here today, so I HOPE it isn't coming this way.  I am so tired of all these tornadoes and tornado warnings all the time lately... it is worse than the threat of earthquakes I grew up dealing with out in LA.  I hope you don't have any damage to your house from this storm and that you stay safe!  It is so scary when they touch down so close by...good thing you are hunkering down today.


----------



## redskater

chemosphere said:


> So true... I don't think Nashville and the surrounding areas can handle any more rain right now!  No, sadly the Opry Mills area is totally wrecked... the hotel has major damage and won't be opened back up for a very long time and the mall is shut down now too (hopefully not for good, but who knows!).
> 
> I haven't heard anything about a storm front here today, so I HOPE it isn't coming this way.  I am so tired of all these tornadoes and tornado warnings all the time lately...* it is worse than the threat of earthquakes I grew up dealing with out in LA. * I hope you don't have any damage to your house from this storm and that you stay safe!  It is so scary when they touch down so close by...good thing you are hunkering down today.



ha, ha!  I am the same way!  I'm from LA too, and I'll take an earthquake any day!  We've been here almost 6 yrs. and I don't think I'll ever get used to it.  everyone here thanks I'm nuts and thinks earthquakes are a lot worse, but not me!  I'm hoping we will move down to Houston in the near future, I'll even take an occasional hurricane over tornadoes!

what part of LA are you from?  I was born in downtown L.A., but was raised in Burbank.


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> You are killing me Red!!
> 
> Ok - so it's a big bag, it's black, it's GSH and it's not a Work
> Then it must be a black GSH PT or WE??? Or a black GSH City?



lol!!!! you've guessed every style but the one I got.  btw, she arrived and I'm so glad I took the plunge!  It's gorgeous!  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> lol!!!! you've guessed every style but the one I got.  btw, she arrived and I'm so glad I took the plunge!  It's gorgeous!  I'll post pics tomorrow.



what! I have guessed the Pom, City, PT, Work and WE and it is none of those?? You really kill me, haha 
Oh, now i know, it's a black GSH Day!! It must be a Day, right??!!!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> what! I have guessed the Pom, City, PT, Work and WE and it is none of those?? You really kill me, haha
> Oh, now i know, it's a black GSH Day!! It must be a Day, right??!!!



*bingo!*


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> *bingo!*



Jeez *red*, finally!!! I'm the worst guesser, lol! That bag is indeed rocker chic! I have never been much of a Day person because I love them more on others than myself, but a GGH black Day is growing more and more on me (just ask *wonderwoman*, lol). I can't wait to see your reveal, bet it looks amazing on you


----------



## chemosphere

redskater said:


> ha, ha!  I am the same way!  I'm from LA too, and I'll take an earthquake any day!  We've been here almost 6 yrs. and I don't think I'll ever get used to it.  everyone here thanks I'm nuts and thinks earthquakes are a lot worse, but not me!  I'm hoping we will move down to Houston in the near future, I'll even take an occasional hurricane over tornadoes!
> 
> what part of LA are you from?  I was born in downtown L.A., but was raised in Burbank.



How funny... we have a lot in common!  We moved to TN (to be near my DH's family, for a bit, while our kids are little) about six years ago too.  And I am still not used to these storms or the "cultural differences" either

I grew up in La Canada (my family is still there) and went to school in Pasadena...not too far from burbank or downtown!  Later, while in grad school at UCLA during the early 2000's, I lived in downtown LA for three years.  When we visited again last year I couldn't believe how much downtown had changed (for the better!).  Do you miss LA as much as I do?!


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> Jeez *red*, finally!!! I'm the worst guesser, lol! That bag is indeed rocker chic! I have never been much of a Day person because I love them more on others than myself, but a GGH black Day is growing more and more on me (just ask *wonderwoman*, lol). I can't wait to see your reveal, bet it looks amazing on you




Yay I love the day! *A* I know it would look great on you too! Can't wait to see what you got RED!!


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ Congrats RED!!! Madonna wants to know where the H*ll the pictu'res are??? I'm waiting.....*


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> *^^ Congrats RED!!! Madonna wants to know where the H*ll the pictu'res are??? I'm waiting.....*



lol!  my poor bag had to spend the night in the tornado shelter last night.  couldn't take any chances!  I'm bringing her out now and will post some pics!


----------



## redskater

chemosphere said:


> How funny... we have a lot in common!  We moved to TN (to be near my DH's family, for a bit, while our kids are little) about six years ago too.  And I am still not used to these storms or the "cultural differences" either
> 
> I grew up in La Canada (my family is still there) and went to school in Pasadena...not too far from burbank or downtown!  Later, while in grad school at UCLA during the early 2000's, I lived in downtown LA for three years.  When we visited again last year I couldn't believe how much downtown had changed (for the better!).  Do you miss LA as much as I do?!



we do have much in common, but Im probably a bit older than you!  I taught skating in Pasadena for a couple of years.  I haven't been to downtown in so many years though, probably wouldn't recognize it.  The last time I was there was 3 yrs. ago.  Seemed like everything had changed. I do miss being close to the beach , but I don't miss the traffic, but miss the shopping!  

had another bad night last night.  the thunder and lightning was all night long.  Tulsa got the brunt of the storm.  DH went up there this morning and said they had 90 mile winds, got the sh*t kicked out of it.  We never had to think about weather in LA, but it seems like that's all I do here.  I could probably get a job as a weatherman now!

btw, I love your avatar.


----------



## redskater

here's my new beauty!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-purchases-2010-a-584090-13.html#post15294351  post #192


----------



## chemosphere

redskater said:


> we do have much in common, but Im probably a bit older than you!  I taught skating in Pasadena for a couple of years.  I haven't been to downtown in so many years though, probably wouldn't recognize it.  The last time I was there was 3 yrs. ago.  Seemed like everything had changed. I do miss being close to the beach , but I don't miss the traffic, but miss the shopping!
> 
> had another bad night last night.  the thunder and lightning was all night long.  Tulsa got the brunt of the storm.  DH went up there this morning and said they had 90 mile winds, got the sh*t kicked out of it.  We never had to think about weather in LA, but it seems like that's all I do here.  I could probably get a job as a weatherman now!
> 
> btw, I love your avatar.



Thanks about my avatar... that is an old photo of me that I just found... taken 20 years ago (yikes!)... maybe you don't have too many years on me

You summed it up well... I too miss the beach, the shopping, the weather, friends, family, etc.... BUT not the traffic for sure! There were times it took me hours to drive the 15 mile commute between downtown and westwood, never getting over 5 miles an hour on the 10 freeway!

I agree... it is impossible to get used to the weather here too.  I never expected it to be such a string of violent storms all the time...crazy.  Glad you guys made it through yet another one safely!


----------



## chemosphere

redskater said:


> here's my new beauty!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-purchases-2010-a-584090-13.html#post15294351  post #192



Oh and congrats on your new '07 beauty... especially as she is your first gh!  I have a black '07 SGH work and love the leather on mine too


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello gals!

Again, love your new bag *Red*, gorgeous!!

Just been to the movies and we saw Polanski's "Ghost writer" - a very good movie! A great thriller which I def recommend

Need to finish my packing for our Scotland trip now, we are leaving for Edinburgh tomorrow after work - never been and I can't wait!! Yay!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Hello gals!
> 
> Again, love your new bag *Red*, gorgeous!!
> 
> Just been to the movies and we saw Polanski's "Ghost writer" - a very good movie! A great thriller which I def recommend
> 
> Need to finish my packing for our Scotland trip now, we are leaving for Edinburgh tomorrow after work - never been and I can't wait!! Yay!



oh good! I've really been wanting to see that movie!

ah Scotland, you will have a lot of fun there! please tell us all about it when you get back!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Need to finish my packing for our Scotland trip now, we are leaving for Edinburgh tomorrow after work - never been and I can't wait!! Yay!


 
Have a great time, dear p&p. I've never been to Edinburgh but I hear it's a beautiful place.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> oh good! I've really been wanting to see that movie!
> 
> ah Scotland, you will have a lot of fun there! please tell us all about it when you get back!


 
Thank you, hope so! And sure, I will tell you about it when I get back



Livia1 said:


> Have a great time, dear p&p. I've never been to Edinburgh but I hear it's a beautiful place.


 
Thanks Livia I have never been either! My BF is half Skottish and grew up not far from Edinburgh so it's about time I go


----------



## French75

Just read the posts, I wish you a nice trip too !! I have never been there, but I would love to ! It looks really beautiful on pictures


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Just read the posts, I wish you a nice trip too !! I have never been there, but I would love to ! It looks really beautiful on pictures


 
Thanks French! I'm really looking forward to see all the beautiful castles and have a pint or two


----------



## Ghost55

*Happy Friday ya all'!!!

P and P~ A movie sounds delish right now! I love scary movies...*


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> Hello gals!
> 
> Again, love your new bag *Red*, gorgeous!!
> 
> Just been to the movies and we saw Polanski's "Ghost writer" - a very good movie! A great thriller which I def recommend
> 
> Need to finish my packing for our Scotland trip now, we are leaving for Edinburgh tomorrow after work - never been and I can't wait!! Yay!



That movie sounds good, I read about it on imdb! I had never heard of it! I want to see!

Have fun on your trip, and take lots of PICs!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> That movie sounds good, I read about it on imdb! I had never heard of it! I want to see!
> 
> Have fun on your trip, and take lots of PICs!!!


 
thanks *B', I will! Hope it will not rain too much, Scotland is a very rainy county


----------



## wonderwoman9

red - that day is AWESOME!!

*A* oh no - RAIN - ugh, hope it doesn't rain on you. Or rain TOO hard, then you can't carry a Bal  I think I must be living in Scotland this month then hehe its rained so much! Crazy!


----------



## chemosphere

Have a fun trip *p&p*.  I love Edinburgh!  It is so beautiful.  Years back, I spent a week there with a pal, who was there for grad school, and I had a great time.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> *A* oh no - RAIN - ugh, hope it doesn't rain on you. Or rain TOO hard, then you can't carry a Bal  I think I must be living in Scotland this month then hehe its rained so much! Crazy!



well, if it constantly pours down I'll have a problem sice I have only packet Bal bags Oh well, I just need to take the chance! You can pretend you live in Scotland and go buy yourself some beer and Haggis (haha Google it and you are gonna puke, lol)


----------



## purses & pugs

chemosphere said:


> Have a fun trip *p&p*. I love Edinburgh! It is so beautiful. Years back, I spent a week there with a pal, who was there for grad school, and I had a great time.


 
Thank you That is great ot hear, I've heard so much great things about this city and I can't wait to see it myself!


----------



## wonderwoman9

purses & pugs said:


> well, if it constantly pours down I'll have a problem sice I have only packet Bal bags Oh well, I just need to take the chance! You can pretend you live in Scotland and go buy yourself some beer and Haggis (haha Google it and you are gonna puke, lol)




hehe gross!! have you tried it??

I hope its beautiful weather for you!! And you have a great time and get to go get a brazilian blowout and look or maybe buy a bal!!


----------



## redskater

*WW*thanks!  I'm in the same boat with all the rain!  it hasn't stopped all week.  We
re supposed to have a neighborhood garage sale tomorrow but I'm not sure it will be dry enough.  This is def. scotland weather, minus the tornadoes!  

hagis, oh ugh!  I've tried it, don't recommend it.  every time we went to some function in Aberdeen they broke out the Hagis, sorry scots, but gag!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww*, I haven't tried it and I don't think I will! BF likes it, but then again he is a crazy half Scottish person, lol! Yes, would be great to get a Brazilian blowout, my hair needsit! We'll se if I can find a hair dresser who does it

*red*, I'm impressed you have tried it! Then you can take that of the list haha


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> *ww*, I haven't tried it and I don't think I will! BF likes it, but then again he is a crazy half Scottish person, lol! Yes, would be great to get a Brazilian blowout, my hair needsit! We'll se if I can find a hair dresser who does it
> 
> *red*, I'm impressed you have tried it! Then you can take that of the list haha



well, I had a lot to drink first!  they also pour whiskey over it before you eat it.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> well, I had a lot to drink first! they also pour whiskey over it before you eat it.


 
eww, they do?? I hate whiskey, lol!! I'm even more impressed now Red.


----------



## mere girl

Have a lovely time in Scotland *purses & pugs*..but don't forget your umbrella!


----------



## Love NYC

Was wondering if someone could direct me to a thread that discusses cleaning, conditioning your bags.  I was at dinner tonight and I didn't notice a grease stain on the seat where I placed my bag and so now there is a small spot on my bag (Cyclade RH City).  Needless to say I'm


----------



## redskater

Love NYC said:


> Was wondering if someone could direct me to a thread that discusses cleaning, conditioning your bags.  I was at dinner tonight and I didn't notice a grease stain on the seat where I placed my bag and so now there is a small spot on my bag (Cyclade RH City).  Needless to say I'm



sorry that happened.  here you go.  you should find some answers in the maintenance thread.  btw, cyclade is a such a pretty color!
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/


----------



## Livia1

Hallo ladies! It sure is quiet in here atm.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ HI Livia! I was just wondering about you today.


----------



## Livia1

Hi sweet RERE. What where you wondering


----------



## teepotz

hi everyone, its my first time posting here in balenciaga  was wondering whether some of you lovely members have a photo of "*giant hip sling bag*" in action? i have just purchased one in black off the website and i havent seen this in real life....i just thought it's really cute and bought it on impulse. TIA.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think if you do a search of the forum - "Giant Hip", you can find some pics of it. I remember seeing some reveals of Giant Hips which included mod pics too. Those were posted quite some time back though.


----------



## teepotz

thank you SO MUCH *ieweuyhs*, i managed to find several threads on the Giant Hip.....now I cant wait for my own Giant Hip to arrive


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Well, I wasn't really much help. But glad you found what you wanted.

Do post pics when you get yours!


----------



## teepotz

you were great! i wouldnt have known how to do a search as i was typing "giant hip sling bag" LOL.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Glad to be of service.


----------



## NYCavalier

HOLEY MOLEY Bag Borrow or Steal "Avelle" private sale has a CANARD ROSE GOLD CITY UP FOR $1355!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to grab it!!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

^must be gone already because i couldn't even find it.  i hope it was a lucky tpf'er!

good morning ladies.  hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! I'm back from the Scotland trip, we had a great time with lovely weather EVERYDAY! That is extremely rare in Scotland according to BF. Oh what a beautiful country Edinburgh is so pretty with a big castle in the middle of town that you can see everywhere you go! We also drove out to a few islands and cities on the west coast - so blossomy and green and with lots beautiful castles. Wish I could stay longer


----------



## Livia1

Welcome back *p&p*. Glad to hear your had a lovely time.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you *Livia*! 

Strange thing, even thought the weather was nice it was pretty cold one minute and suddenly really warm the next! Here is a couple of pics of an old castle we visited on the way to a city name Oban. Can you see me sitting on the bench? hehe


----------



## Livia1

Ohhh ... it's beautiful 
Thank you for those pics.
And you look so cute!


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A* - Ohhh love the pics!! So pretty!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ohhh ... it's beautiful
> Thank you for those pics.
> And you look so cute!


Oh, thank you sweetie We took a lot of pics, the country is so beautiful! Will go back as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> *A* - Ohhh love the pics!! So pretty!



thank you! And I can't believe we got so nice weather! It could have rained sideways, lol


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> thank you! And I can't believe we got so nice weather! *It could have rained sideways, lol*



Lol, that's certainly how I imagine Scotland. 
I so want to visit one day ... soon.


----------



## NYCavalier

Welcome back *P&P*!!! Gorgeous pics!!! B-e-a-utiful!!!!


----------



## redskater

welcome back!  aren't the castles awesome there, especially the one on the hill.  you're lucky to have had such nice weather! more pics please!!!!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Livia1 said:


> Hi sweet RERE. What where you wondering


 
*LIvia* - Oh you know... just stuffff. Sometimes I think about this forum when I'm walking my doggie or something. And I start to wonder and/or think about pictures I've seen on here. Yours with your Day stood out to me, but I can't remember what color the Day was. You took it on vacation and perhaps it was Officier?

*PursesnPugs* - welcome back. I just saw the pics you posted, love vaca pics. This forum has been quiet without you, lol.


----------



## Livia1

REREsaurus said:


> *LIvia* - Oh you know... just stuffff. Sometimes I think about this forum when I'm walking my doggie or something. And I start to wonder and/or think about pictures I've seen on here. Yours with your Day stood out to me, but I can't remember what color the Day was. You took it on vacation and perhaps it was Officier?



I know what you mean, I do that too  
And yes, it was my Officier Day in the picture from Greece (I bought it there) and it's coming with me to Greece again in 5 days


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ What perfect timing.  Enjoy Greece you lucky gal!


----------



## Livia1

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ What perfect timing.  Enjoy Greece you lucky gal!



Thank you


----------



## purses & pugs

*nycavalier, red and rere* - thank you! Red, I will post some more pics for you tomorrow

*livia* - that is right, you are leaving for Greece soon to go to your brothers wedding! Oh, that will be so fun! Hope you'll have a lovely time and be sure to take some pics for us


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *livia* - that is right, you are leaving for Greece soon to go to your brothers wedding! Oh, that will be so fun! Hope you'll have a lovely time and be sure to take some pics for us


 
Thank you so much, sweet p&p. I can't wait to get back to Greece. And a greek wedding should be fun, non? 
I'll definitely post a few pics when I get back.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thank you so much, sweet p&p. I can't wait to get back to Greece. And a greek wedding should be fun, non?
> I'll definitely post a few pics when I get back.



Oh I can imagine a Greek wedding will be so much fun! So you brother is marrying a Greek lady then? 
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## warr_manalili

Hi everyone! I'm new here. May I just ask for your advise...which bbag should i get : part time blue layette or day maldives? I have read disappointing reviews on the color blue, are they true? 

Thanks!


----------



## susan777

Hi the Maldives is a very special color I would go with that


----------



## ashxoxo

I agree^^^!!! 

Hiya, I have a maldives and it seems to blend with so many things as it's not a dark/striking colour. It's also nice and light for summer but not too light to get too dirty!


----------



## ashxoxo

PS I have heard nightmares about Bal customer service but honestly . . . didn't realise they NEVER ANSWER THE PHONE. 

In regards to Bal UK online orders, has anyone found that they have been met with delay more than the 2 day standard processing? I'm moving house this weekend so I've given them ample time by ordering last week but the money hasn't even left my account yet!


----------



## wonderwoman9

i have a maldives mini mini coin purse......its cute. but thats about as much maldives as i would like to look at hehe i wouldn't want a big bag in it


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I don't think it's possible to identify a Black GGH City from one pic alone.

In any case, such questions should be posted in this thread,  Identify This Balenciaga.

Good luck,


----------



## redskater

minababe said:


> please help me. I would like to know from which year these GGH city is ??
> If I'm right the look of the leather is every year different. the look is shiny vintage.



have you had this bag authenticated?   the bales look off to me.


----------



## minababe

no this one is from a friend of mine so  I thought its real. what on these bag looks off to you?


----------



## redskater

minababe said:


> no this one is from a friend of mine so  I thought its real. what on these bag looks off to you?



you would need to post clear close up pics of the front and back of tag and a bale and rivet in the authenticate thread.  this isn't the thread to do it in.  If you can post those pics me or someone else there will take a look at it for you.

this is a pic of the bale and rivet.


----------



## hannahsophia

How is everyone today?


----------



## wonderwoman9

I'm great, how are you? Beautiful weather, grilling out soon, and margaritas!


----------



## hannahsophia

wonderwoman9 said:


> I'm great, how are you? Beautiful weather, grilling out soon, and margaritas!


 
I'm well. Very jealous of your grilling and margaritas! I am stuck at work and it is kind of yucky out.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thats no good, its actually VERY humid....but I'll take humid over rain any day....too much rain lately. Maybe you will have a great evening after work!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hey guys? How are ya'll? Does anyone here watch mtv Truelife? Theres a really interesting episode about life in Saudi Arabia and this girl Fatima that wants to stand up and design colored Abayas was talking about how women can't show who they really are and all that.. and then I noticed that her bag looked like balenciaga! Can anyone else see it if its really a bbag??

http://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-resist-the-power-saudi-arabia/1639546/playlist.jhtml

Its at 12:00 - 12:10 minutes and it looks floral! Just super surprised to randomly spot it haha


----------



## avia

DTowngirl12 said:


> Hey guys? How are ya'll? Does anyone here watch mtv Truelife? Theres a really interesting episode about life in Saudi Arabia and this girl Fatima that wants to stand up and design colored Abayas was talking about how women can't show who they really are and all that.. and then I noticed that her bag looked like balenciaga! Can anyone else see it if its really a bbag??
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-resist-the-power-saudi-arabia/1639546/playlist.jhtml
> 
> Its at 12:00 - 12:10 minutes and it looks floral! Just super surprised to randomly spot it haha



yes its the floral brief!!


----------



## fufu

I hope I am not weird... 

At work, i placed my sanguine gianty city on a table beside me and sometimes I just looked at my bag, so mesmerized by the leather, the colour, the hardware.. almost everything.. The more I look at it, the more it glows....


----------



## dizzywizzy

You are not weird, it's love!
I would say we all do that when we get a new bag!

Hi everybody! I've been gone for awhile, too busy working day and night to cruise TPF, but it looks like it's easing up a bit finally, so I am back!

Hope everyone is well and starting to warm up wherever you are!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








fufu said:


> I hope I am not weird...
> 
> At work, i placed my sanguine gianty city on a table beside me and sometimes I just looked at my bag, so mesmerized by the leather, the colour, the hardware.. almost everything.. The more I look at it, the more it glows....


----------



## hannahsophia

fufu said:


> I hope I am not weird...
> 
> At work, i placed my sanguine gianty city on a table beside me and sometimes I just looked at my bag, so mesmerized by the leather, the colour, the hardware.. almost everything.. The more I look at it, the more it glows....



not weird! I used to do that when I didn't like my job.


----------



## HandbagAngel

How is everyone doing here?  I saw fake Balenciaga at Whole Food yesterday.  It was a Part Time, with perforated leather trims but Giant Silver Ware.  It may not try to fake since there is no such bag exists.  I was thinking this actually is not a bad idea.  I don't touch CGH because of the rubbing potential of the covered studs, but I like the perforated trims.    LOL


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning!

I would have liked to seen that bag!





HandbagAngel said:


> How is everyone doing here?  I saw fake Balenciaga at Whole Food yesterday.  It was a Part Time, with perforated leather trims but Giant Silver Ware.  It may not try to fake since there is no such bag exists.  I was thinking this actually is not a bad idea.  I don't touch CGH because of the rubbing potential of the covered studs, but I like the perforated trims.    LOL


----------



## Awwgeez

Morning Ladies! Im usually in the MJ forum, but I do have a love of Balenciaga so i thought i'd stop by here more often, it thats okay!


----------



## redskater

Awwgeez said:


> Morning Ladies! Im usually in the MJ forum, but I do have a love of Balenciaga so i thought i'd stop by here more often, it thats okay!



good morning and welcome, nice to see you over here!  Our chat is not as fast paced as the MJ one!  I could never keep up with all of you over there, lol!  this thread is pretty laid back and seems to go in spurts, but we do love our bals and it's always nice to have another bal lover join in.
btw, love your little kitty!


----------



## Awwgeez

Thanks for the welcome red! I cant keep up with the MJ chat either these days. Im gone for an hour and theres three pages to go through 
I love your collection, especially your hobo stam (not that Im biased or anything) 
Any style or color  recommendations for a noobie such as myself. I feel so lost in here


----------



## redskater

Awwgeez said:


> Thanks for the welcome red! I cant keep up with the MJ chat either these days. Im gone for an hour and theres three pages to go through
> I love your collection, especially your hobo stam (not that Im biased or anything)
> Any style or color  recommendations for a noobie such as myself. I feel so lost in here



oh my gosh,  where to start!  If you like hobos, the*DAY* has to be the most comfortable bag I've ever owned.  very light weight and even with the giant hardware it's like carrying a feather compared to my MJ's.  Although the hobo stam is pretty close in terms of comfort.

the *city* is a great bag because it holds a good amount, it can be carried  by the handles or the strap. The handles won't go over your shoulder too well unless you get it with the GH (those seem to have a bit longer handle drop).  It's very light weight in the RH but heavier in the GH. 

*part time* same as city but longer and holds more.  love to travel with this style. still super light weight!  plus a bit longer shoulder strap which you can wear cross body sort of.

*twiggy*a little bit smaller, but it holds just as much as the city.  those 3 styles are very close in style and wear, just depends on what appeals to you more.

the ones with straps can be a bit of a pain sometimes because they will slip off.  I've figured out how to use them and have had good luck not using the shoulder pad, but there are varying opinions on that.

there are quiet a few new styles with longer straps this year that I haven't tried.  I love the above the best. There is so much diversity  with the different styles. It doesn't seem like it but there is.

the 2010 bags have wonderful leather. the agneau seems sturdier to me than the chevre but the chevre is probably more sought after, but I think the new bags will give the older chevre bags a run for their money.

*color* OMG, that's  a whole world unto itself with these bags!!!!  If there is something , either color or style appeals to you, let me or others know and we can help you and give your our experiences with the style or color.  to me, the leather and the colors make these bags just so special.

I'll help you any way I can!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Does anyone know if this is a TPF'r?

I am trying to figure out what these boots are!!!
The pic is from an auction, but the pic is borrowed I'm sure.

I've put in the Glass Slipper ID thread as well, but just wanted to check
here because of the Bal!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Awwgeez

Thanks Red, I love Hobo's so perhaps I should start with the Day. I NEED comfortable in my life especially with three kids!


----------



## redskater

Awwgeez said:


> Thanks Red, I love Hobo's so perhaps I should start with the Day. I NEED comfortable in my life especially with three kids!



you have 3 kids?????? you don't look old enough!  and yes the day would be a great hands free bag.  If you like cross body the messenger is supposed to be really comfy too! there is also a smaller hobo but I'm not sure if it's still made but I see them on the bay and they are quite nice. now pick a color, Good luck with that one, lol!


----------



## Awwgeez

redskater said:


> you have 3 kids?????? you don't look old enough!  and yes the day would be a great hands free bag.  If you like cross body the messenger is supposed to be really comfy too! there is also a smaller hobo but I'm not sure if it's still made but I see them on the bay and they are quite nice. now pick a color, Good luck with that one, lol!




Yes that will be the tough decision wont it. There all gorgeous and so many to choose from! And yes I have three a 10 yr old and two 5 yr olds


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies how are you today?

I'm in a good mood: it's Friday, it's sunny, I made up with BF after a stupid but huge argument yesterday, I'm having a glass of wine with a dear collegaue of mine outside in the sun after work and then I'm meeting my BF for dinner. Sounds like a nice plan for today I think


----------



## redskater

good morning *P & P*  glad you are having a good morning!  I hate fights, ugh!  glad  everything worked out. Hows the house selling going?

hope everyone has a wonderful Memorial weekend!


----------



## purses & pugs

^hi *red*! I sold my apartemt after the first showing/viewing or what it is called (it's called "visning" in Norwegian in case you know, hehe). I sold for a good price so I'm happy! Moving all my stuff this weekend and on Monday, puh 

So it's a special weekend in US now?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good morning everyone!!

Pugs, yes, it's a 3 day weekend for us here, Monday is Memorial Day, which commemorates those who have died while in the military service.

Since it's the start of summer, usually it means a long weekend of grilling out with the family and trips to the beach!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_service


----------



## dizzywizzy

purses & pugs said:


> ^hi *red*! I sold my apartemt after the first showing/viewing or what it is called (it's called "visning" in Norwegian in case you know, hehe). I sold for a good price so I'm happy! Moving all my stuff this weekend and on Monday, puh
> 
> So it's a special weekend in US now?



also, congrats on you selling your apt, and I have to say the pics of your pug with your Leatherprince charms are about the cutest things I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*dizzy*, thank you for your explanation. Have a great long weekend to you all!
And thanks for your sweet words! haha, Jimmi is a weirdo but avery very cute werido


----------



## gingarita

hello everyone I have never been in here just saying hello and happy mem day weekend everyone!


----------



## Awwgeez

purses & pugs said:


> ^hi *red*! I sold my apartemt after the first showing/viewing or what it is called (it's called "visning" in Norwegian in case you know, hehe). I sold for a good price so I'm happy! Moving all my stuff this weekend and on Monday, puh
> 
> So it's a special weekend in US now?




Congrats on selling your appt. so quickly

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## maxxout

dizzywizzy said:


> Does anyone know if this is a TPF'r?
> 
> I am trying to figure out what these boots are!!!
> The pic is from an auction, but the pic is borrowed I'm sure.
> 
> I've put in the Glass Slipper ID thread as well, but just wanted to check
> here because of the Bal!
> 
> Thanks for any help!



These are not Ann Deemeulemeester but she had boots like that fall 09 and sometimes comes up on Ebay.  Her shoe size runs large.  I wear a us 6.5 but get her euro 36 and they fit.


----------



## dizzywizzy

maxxout said:


> These are not Ann Deemeulemeester but she had boots like that fall 09 and sometimes comes up on Ebay.  Her shoe size runs large.  I wear a us 6.5 but get her euro 36 and they fit.



thanks, I love them!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> ^hi *red*! I sold my apartemt after the first showing/viewing or what it is called (it's called "visning" in Norwegian in case you know, hehe). I sold for a good price so I'm happy! Moving all my stuff this weekend and on Monday, puh
> 
> So it's a special weekend in US now?



Wow, that was fast! didn't know that's what they called it!  and yes, that pug charm looks just like him, how cute.



gingarita said:


> hello everyone I have never been in here just saying hello and happy mem day weekend everyone!



so glad you dropped by girlfriend!  have a happy Mem day!


----------



## ashxoxo

Hey ladies!! I'm looking for a super cute wash bag/toiletry bag. Something fairly large and perhaps something medium-sized. Anyone have any ideas (besides anya hindmarch)?


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hello ladies~ Never post a reply here and hoping to get to know each other:sunnies

I don't know if you ladies noticed this to but everyday i keep seeing a lot of fake bal bags And it makes me kinda sad because i don't feel "special" anymore since there are a lot of "look-a likes" out there.


----------



## Awwgeez

Morning everyone! Im thrilled about my 3 day weekend!


----------



## dizzywizzy

ashxoxo said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm looking for a super cute wash bag/toiletry bag. Something fairly large and perhaps something medium-sized. Anyone have any ideas (besides anya hindmarch)?



Hi!

Bal has something like this, I would do a search on evilbay and bonanzle. You could also use a Bal Makeup bag for your med size? 

Sorry, can't think of anything else (that's what you get on a bal forum, lol) 

Good luck!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi and welcome!!!! 

There are so many fakes online it's crazy. 
However, where I live, I've never seen anyone carry a Bal, fake or real!

I think if you live in a big city you probably see them around much more.

If you do find one you like, be sure to put it on the authentication thread here so that you can be sure you get a real one. 






Happy Luppy said:


> Hello ladies~ Never post a reply here and hoping to get to know each other:sunnies
> 
> I don't know if you ladies noticed this to but everyday i keep seeing a lot of fake bal bags And it makes me kinda sad because i don't feel "special" anymore since there are a lot of "look-a likes" out there.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Awwgeez said:


> Morning everyone! Im thrilled about my 3 day weekend!



Morning! Yes me too!
Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## ashxoxo

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Bal has something like this, I would do a search on evilbay and bonanzle. You could also use a Bal Makeup bag for your med size?
> 
> Sorry, can't think of anything else (that's what you get on a bal forum, lol)
> 
> Good luck!



haha thanks *Dizzy* ! I'm just afraid to spend that much on a wash bag considering the state that my past ones have been in! Really careful with my bags but not so much with toiletries. But I'm seriously tempted . . .


----------



## Awwgeez

Anyone have any fun memorial day plans?


----------



## redskater

good morning!  
DH is out washing and waxing the cars, I did my workout and I'm cleaning the house and then we're going to grill some chicken on the BBQ and probably go get a movie to watch.  I know it doesn't sound too exciting but we rarely get to spend time around the house.  We had some wild thunderstorms through the night that kept me up so I'm thinkin a nap might be in my plans too!  I wish there was a good movie out but nothing really sounds too appealing.  I wish Sex and the city had gotten better reviews.  And hey there's the batchlorette tonight!  

What about you?  are you doing anything fun with the kids?


----------



## Ghost55

*Hi guys and dolls~
I hope everyone had a fabulous memorial day weekend. We had an action packed weekend. I had a yard sale Fri-Sat and the we cleaned and decluttered the garage (yuck!) but it looks so much better! Sun~ we took the kids to the Magic house in St. Louis and had Italian on the Hill. It was a good weekend, as we too don't spend much time at home as we are always running with the kids Red.

I understand about staying at home and grilling out with the fam...love those days!

I think my throat is finally on the mend for real this time...lol. I had surgery, then infections etc...now it is Summer time and I am off of work for 2 months!!! Woot woot!


Awwwgeeez....good to see you doll! How are your loubs? Do you still love them? Missed you sister!

Happy~ welcome the bal forum!

Dizzy...how you been doll?


Hello to everyone...I have been MIA for a bit as work winded down for the summer.....Good to meet you all!*


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Ghost,

What's this about surgery?? I've kind of been MIA from TPF for a few months as well, been super busy with work.

Hope no more infections and that you will be feeling better!!!!

Oh my gosh, I'm watching Tivo'd America's got talent...it has to be one of the worst shows, but some of the things these people do make me laugh out loud, so it's worth the torture!!!




Ghost55 said:


> *Hi guys and dolls~
> I hope everyone had a fabulous memorial day weekend. We had an action packed weekend. I had a yard sale Fri-Sat and the we cleaned and decluttered the garage (yuck!) but it looks so much better! Sun~ we took the kids to the Magic house in St. Louis and had Italian on the Hill. It was a good weekend, as we too don't spend much time at home as we are always running with the kids Red.
> 
> I understand about staying at home and grilling out with the fam...love those days!
> 
> I think my throat is finally on the mend for real this time...lol. I had surgery, then infections etc...now it is Summer time and I am off of work for 2 months!!! Woot woot!
> 
> 
> Awwwgeeez....good to see you doll! How are your loubs? Do you still love them? Missed you sister!
> 
> Happy~ welcome the bal forum!
> 
> Dizzy...how you been doll?
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone...I have been MIA for a bit as work winded down for the summer.....Good to meet you all!*


----------



## dizzywizzy

I just realized I didn't see any recent posts by Muggles...checked it out and it appears she's been over in the MJ Chat thread!!!

Going to go harass her now...


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ I so know what you mean about Americas got Talent...kinda hard to NOT watch...LOL!
I had a tonsillectomy in mid April...not fun. But better now! Thanks doll!
I thought Muggles was parooving MJ. I love MJ quilted....my favorite MJ of all time! The MJ girls are fabulous!*


----------



## dizzywizzy

Yeah, MJ was actually how I got onto TPF, and then of course found the Bal thread from being on TPF!

Had a small maroon/eggplant multi-pocket with red suede and silver hardware in NEW condition I still keep kicking myself for selling!!!!!!

Also really like the zip clutches, but like the flap of the money better. The suede is what got me hooked with MJ, loved it!


----------



## muggles

Hello girls! What's new in Bal land!
I have slinked back over to whence I came MJ land!
I found goat, quilted goat in MJ land!
and I found a goat (quilted) wallet just like the money, matches my goat bag!
and it didn't cost 2 arms and a leg! Just a few toes!


----------



## Ghost55

I* have been around....LOL~ I started at LV and then H, then MJ and now Bal. I actually just purchased a wonderful Old COACH natural leather bucket bag off of the bay for $28!!! It is beautiful. I had been jonsing for a a natural leather bag but didn't want to pay 1K for it...and who knew that I would stumble across a vintage COACH hobo/bucket?? I am working the leather right now and loving it. 

I miss my MJ Purple quilted stam. I loved the look, but not the functionality for my life Know what I mean? 

That eggplant color was delish!!! I would miss that beauty too! *


----------



## Ghost55

muggles said:


> Hello girls! What's new in Bal land!
> I have slinked back over to whence I came MJ land!
> I found goat, quilted goat in MJ land!
> and I found a goat (quilted) wallet just like the money, matches my goat bag!
> and it didn't cost 2 arms and a leg! Just a few toes!


*Lets see them!!!!*


----------



## purses & pugs

muggles said:


> Hello girls! What's new in Bal land!
> I have slinked back over to whence I came MJ land!
> I found goat, quilted goat in MJ land!
> and I found a goat (quilted) wallet just like the money, matches my goat bag!
> and it didn't cost 2 arms and a leg! Just a few toes!



Muggles, there you are!!! I have been wondering where you have been lately, I even got worried, silly me lol So now it turnes out you have left us for MJ hehe, just kidding - glad to see you here again, been missing you!


----------



## muggles

Hey sweet pugs! I have missed all of you so much! I do need to pop in more often! Come say hi in MJ land! Found a great goat bag and wallet! MJ is how I found tpf! Then I wandered to Chloe and then over to Bal, now back to MJ!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I was so used to you being here a lot, please come here more often Mugs 
I have two MbMJ bags, used to have three but just sold one. I like MJ and I also like Chanel, Christian Louboutin and Mulberry but I have found out that the Bal forum and my fellow Scandinavians at http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/chateau-scandinave-2-a-587002.html is enough for me. I can't keep up with more than this I try from time to time, but threads just move too fast!


----------



## dizzywizzy

What do you mean by natural leather Ghost? do tell!

Girls, I'm so upset by this oil spill, and it doesn't seem they are any closer to shutting it down!!!

I moved to Florida in 2005 (when the house prices here were at their highest unfortunately), since then our house value has decreased by 25%, yesterday was the start of Hurricane season, there's something going on where the government isn't funding Flood insurance right now, and then the oil is coming and our beaches will be ruined for 10-20 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ghost55 said:


> I* have been around....LOL~ I started at LV and then H, then MJ and now Bal. I actually just purchased a wonderful Old COACH natural leather bucket bag off of the bay for $28!!! It is beautiful. I had been jonsing for a a natural leather bag but didn't want to pay 1K for it...and who knew that I would stumble across a vintage COACH hobo/bucket?? I am working the leather right now and loving it.
> 
> I miss my MJ Purple quilted stam. I loved the look, but not the functionality for my life Know what I mean?
> 
> That eggplant color was delish!!! I would miss that beauty too! *


----------



## redskater

*Ghostie*  I'm really glad to hear you are finally on the mend.  I hate sore throats of any kind!  I'd rather have a cold.  at least you'll be feelin good for the summer.  sounds like you had a great weekend!

*Dizzy* I hear you about the oil spill, such a tragedy!  I just keep praying the hurracane season won't be as bad as they are predicting.

*mugs* nice to see you back.  don't be such a stranger!  I was in mj land too.  I tied to join in the mj chat thread but man does that thread move fast! I could never keep up with everyone, lol!  I just got a quilted MJ wallet recently that I absolutely love!  it's so well made and just feels so substantial when I hold it.  love anything quilted by him.  so timeless.


----------



## Tokyo

Hi Everyone! To me,this is very first time to post here and wanted to share some story...

I have been to a theatre today for my son`s kindergarden`s event. There were 7 kindergardens gathered one theater to watch the stage show. All children came with their gardiands so I had to go there today and took my 05 Apple Day with me ( this colour is easy to be found in case if my kids missed me at the huge theatre hall.)

however, I walked into the theatre and saw some group of mothers wearing suits nicely and so I look around their hands (I always look at people`s purses as crazy habit).........then......I could not believe my eyes........I saw nealy 50 Hermes bags at one area....I am not lying , at least 50 Hermes bags. yes, those mother group from some kindergarden wearing suits and carring Hermes! It was like uniform!!!!!! 

Just give you some informations or hint about Japan....It is actually common in Japan to own high brand bags for example like LV bags ( at least one LV bag each in Japanese family ) because our society became quite brand conscious since 1980`s. 

So it is not a huge shock or suprized to see any of high brand bags anywhere in Japan BUT can you imagine you see more than 50 women carring all different Hermes bags at one place. Birkin, Kelly, Bolide...whatever you name it! I was like ,,,,,
Well, then I was thinking If those bags were all Balenciaga, would have been a dream land!!!!! 
( I only see a Balenciaga Sapin First carrying a mother from my son`s class today.)             
Anyway.....I just wanted to share my feeling here


----------



## ieweuyhs

WOW! THAT'S AN AMAZING NUMBER OF HERMES BAGS! 

Did you manage to sneak pictures, *Tokyo-san*?


----------



## Tokyo

Hi Ches!!!!! 
No ! I was in rush this morning and forgot to take my camera and the memory of my mobile was full! So I could not take any of pics and didn`t even think about that time! It would have been such a fun if I took some pics and could have shown the madness of Hermes land here!!!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh... Such a pity. I think that would become a wallpaper for many of us. :lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies!

*Tokyo*, wow I can't even imagine how you felt when you saw 50 ladies ALL carrying Hermes!!! Jeez:girlwhack: Luckily I'm not into Hermes at all, for me this brand is too "stiff and ladylike", kwim? No offence to anyone who has these bags, but they are just not my style. Balenciaga on the other hand is _so_ me! Anyway, I have the same habit as you. There are not a lot of women carrying premier designer bags here, so if I see one I prob look like a crazy girl! Even though I try to be descret I cannot help staring my eyes out


----------



## purses & pugs

yay, i's Friday and I'm having a girl's night out tonight:girlwhack: After work I'll see Sex and the city 2 with a girlfriend and then we are going out to dinner and I guess a Cosmo or two will be included here as well hehe. So of course I had to wear a pair of high heels today! Don't often wear heels to work but today I put on my CL VPs in Oxblood glitters


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning everyone!! Happy Friday!!!

Tokyo- I'm not into Hermes but would have loved to seen that scene, unbelievable!!!! 

P&P- Those shoes are fantastic, love them!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, I seriously  those shoes!!! Think tPF has uncovered my hidden fetishes for feet and butts (of Bals).


----------



## purses & pugs

thanks *Dizzy *and *Ches* Figured I needed to wear these for the SATC 2 movie, hehe


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh yes! Must dress up for the SATC show so that you feel like part of them!

I only JUST watched SATC1, like a couple of weeks ago. So backwards! But I decided to go catch SATC next week!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I have watched every episode of the SATC series and ran to the cinema to see the last movie so you could say I'm a hard core fan!!

You prob liked the first move since you are going to see this one too


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^The series SATC was banned in SG, so I didn't watch it at all, though I did hear about it from friends.

Wanted to get the DVD box set from Amazon but was worried whether I would like the show. Perhaps I should go get the DVD box set (after the USD drops a little further) .

Still daytime over there? It's 9.02 pm here.


----------



## Tokyo

*Ches,* Yes, it could have been a great wallpaper here I will def take some pics If it happens again!!!

*P&P, *What beautiful shoe and the pedicures are immaculately done & the colour is so lovely!!!!

*P&P,dizzywizzy,* I know, I am the same. I am not a huge fun of Hermes. I love it on others but it doesn`t work for me luckly! 
Anyway, I was also thinking when I was there...." How much do they worth all together...!&#65311;"   I even mailed my sister and friends and my DH this afternoon _what_ I have just seen...

It is already Friday night here......!!! Have a lovely Friday ladies!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I'm not a fan of H too. Or rather I think H bags will look like fake bags on me. I lack the finesse to carry them.


----------



## Ghost55

dizzywizzy said:


> What do you mean by natural leather Ghost? do tell!
> 
> Girls, I'm so upset by this oil spill, and it doesn't seem they are any closer to shutting it down!!!
> 
> I moved to Florida in 2005 (when the house prices here were at their highest unfortunately), since then our house value has decreased by 25%, yesterday was the start of Hurricane season, there's something going on where the government isn't funding Flood insurance right now, and then the oil is coming and our beaches will be ruined for 10-20 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh




*Awww babe I am super sorry about the oil spill. I am so upset ny it as well. I am to travel with my fam next month and stay at TopSail Beach...but since the oil hit land today...I think we will have to cancel and schedule a new destination. It is super sad and totally irresponsible of BP. That HOLE should have been plugged!

I will take a picture of the bag. A lot of people look for Barenia leather (which is tan leather in its natural state). It has just been buffed and moisturized over time. A beautiful carmel color. It is considered natural vechetta in LV and Barenia in Hermes. It is gorgeous!*



redskater said:


> *Ghostie*  I'm really glad to hear you are finally on the mend.  I hate sore throats of any kind!  I'd rather have a cold.  at least you'll be feelin good for the summer.  sounds like you had a great weekend!
> 
> *Thanks so much Red, it still feels a bit funny but whatever...lets have some vino!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purses & pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay, i's Friday and I'm having a girl's night out tonight:girlwhack: After work I'll see Sex and the city 2 with a girlfriend and then we are going out to dinner and I guess a Cosmo or two will be included here as well hehe. So of course I had to wear a pair of high heels today! Don't often wear heels to work but today I put on my CL VPs in Oxblood glitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P and P...Holy Hotness!!!! You are fabulous my dear! I saw the movie last week and LMAO!!! However, my girlfriend did not enjoy it...said there was no plot. I thought it had plenty of plot as it was discussing all the girls places in life right now. I empathized with it truely. Have FUN!!!*
> *
> Tokyo~ That would have been a kodak moment!!! LOL~*
Click to expand...


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A* wow love those CL shoes!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

Hey ladies!! ()

As some of you may know I've been to Greece for the last 1½ week. One day walking the streets of Athens I saw something that made me gasp ... out loud. An actual store selling fakes 
Now, it's one thing for the street vendors to sell fakes - you know, the guys with a linen full of fakes. But this was an actual store with nothing but fakes. They even had RGGH already 
I managed to take this pic then I had to walk away ...


----------



## Ghost55

*^^ wow...bummer~
Hope you are had a wonderful time in Greece Livia!!!*


----------



## Livia1

Ghost55 said:


> *^^ wow...bummer~
> Hope you are had a wonderful time in Greece Livia!!!*



I did, thank you gorgeous Ghost!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ohh my ....the horror boutique!

in MAROCCO  there are a lot of them as wellush:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yup there is also a traveler clutch


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, I hope you had a great time in Greece and that your brother's wedding was fantastic! 

Ewww, that store should be closed down immediately They even manage to copy a Traveller, yikes!


----------



## purses & pugs

Ghost55 said:


> *
> 
> P and P...Holy Hotness!!!! You are fabulous my dear! I saw the movie last week and LMAO!!! However, my girlfriend did not enjoy it...said there was no plot. I thought it had plenty of plot as it was discussing all the girls places in life right now. I empathized with it truely. Have FUN!!!
> 
> *


*
thanks sweet Ghost! I loved the movie!!! I love, love, love Sex and the city - seen all the episodes and the last movie, hehe. I don't care about bad reviews on the SATC 2, it was so funny and I enjoyed every minute of it




wonderwoman9 said:



			*A* wow love those CL shoes!!! Beautiful!
		
Click to expand...


thanks dear! They are pretty, but at the end of the evening my feet hurt so much and had blisters...haha, what we do for beauty:girlwhack:*


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ohh my ....the horror boutique!
> 
> in MAROCCO  there are a lot of them as wellush:



It was a horror. As I mentioned, there was even a RGGH bag ... they're fast.
I must be naive because I had no idea stores like this existed.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, I hope you had a great time in Greece and that your brother's wedding was fantastic!
> 
> Ewww, that store should be closed down immediately They even manage to copy a Traveller, yikes!



Thank you dear *A*. I had a wonderful time and my brothers wedding was absolutely fantastic.
The wedding was in the ruins of a medieval church on a hillside and the wedding reception was at a hotel at the beach - it couldn't have been more fantastic.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thank you dear *A*. I had a wonderful time and my brothers wedding was absolutely fantastic.
> The wedding was in the ruins of a medieval church on a hillside and the wedding reception was at a hotel at the beach - it couldn't have been more fantastic.



Awww, that sounds like fairytale wedding Glad you had a great time.
Any pictures for us perhaps?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Awww, that sounds like fairytale wedding Glad you had a great time.
> Any pictures for us perhaps?



It was pretty much a fairytale wedding 
I don't really have any pictures to post because the wedding was in the evening meaning it was difficult to take pictures - with our camera anyway. Then the pics we did manage to take all have people in them and I wouldn't feel comfortable posting them here. This pic is taken from the church so this is what we saw when we where all waiting for the bride.


----------



## Livia1

Ok, and this is me in Athens. If you look closely you'll see where I'm headed 

Don't know what's going on with my arm ...


----------



## purses & pugs

Beautiful pics *Livia*! Oh, I love Greece! I totally understand you can't post pics with a lot of people in it from the wedding, I'm just a sucker for weddings so I couldn't resist asking 
And I see your Officier RH Day but I can't see what it says on the signs (maybe I need glasses) so where are you heading?


----------



## Livia1

It says

B
A
L
E
N
C
I
A
G
A

on the white sign in the back 

And yes, my Officier RH Day is my trusty travel bag.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think I see Balenciaga in the sign just before the white wall.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Haha... *Livia1*, we posted at almost the same time! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I think I see Balenciaga in the sign just before the white wall.



Yup, that's right 



ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Haha... *Livia1*, we posted at almost the same time! Glad you had fun!



We did and thank you


----------



## ieweuyhs

So, did you get anything from the Bal boutique, *Livia1*?


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> It says
> 
> B
> A
> L
> E
> N
> C
> I
> A
> G
> A
> 
> on the white sign in the back
> 
> And yes, my Officier RH Day is my trusty travel bag.



I'm such an idiot, how on earth couldn't I spot that:lolots:
So did you buy anything?  What did they have there? Any new f/w bags??


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> So, did you get anything from the Bal boutique, *Livia1*?



I didn't! Except for some extra tassels for my Officier Day that they'd kept for me (I bought the bag there last year). In fact we where only in the store for about 5 minutes and I wasn't the least tempted. My BF had to check my pulse when we got out 
Honestly though, none of the current season colours have been calling my name. Only Cyclade but I don't actually see myself with a Cyclade bag.

Also, the selection wasn't very big. It was obvious that the new colours are on their way. They did have a gorgeous Sang GSH Envelope Clutch though and some very nice Light Olive bags.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I'm such an idiot, how on earth couldn't I spot that:lolots:
> So did you buy anything?  What did they have there? Any new f/w bags??



Nope, no f/w bags. If they'd had that I would have been in there longer


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I didn't! Except for some extra tassels for my Officier Day that they'd kept for me (I bought the bag there last year). In fact we where only in the store for about 5 minutes and I wasn't the least tempted. *My BF had to check my pulse when we got out*
> Honestly though, none of the current season colours have been calling my name. Only Cyclade but I don't actually see myself with a Cyclade bag.
> 
> Also, the selection wasn't very big. It was obvious that the new colours are on their way. They did have a gorgeous* Sang GSH Envelope Clutch* though and some very nice Light Olive bags.



Your BF was probably like "What? Are you ill *S*??" hehe

Ahhh, I would have been very tempted by the Sang Envelope!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Nope, no f/w bags. If they'd had that I would have been in there longer



I have been in touch with Bal London and they said they will get the f/w bags in by the end of June. Prob the same here as well.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Your BF was probably like "What? Are you ill *S*??" hehe
> 
> Ahhh, I would have been very tempted by the Sang Envelope!



Yeah, he was quite worried about me, lol.

You know, the Sang GSH did actually tempt me a little bit. It was a very gorgeous red; non orange/non brown. But I'm looking for a red First and I wouldn't use both.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I have been in touch with Bal London and they said they will get the f/w bags in by the end of June. Prob the same here as well.




Ohh, to go to London just for one day


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yeah, he was quite worried about me, lol.
> 
> You know, the Sang GSH did actually tempt me a little bit. It was a very gorgeous red; non orange/non brown. But I'm looking for a red First and I wouldn't use both.



Yeah, that is prob true and you would have more use for a First than for an Envelope, right? And you also have a RT City So maybe you have been convinced to get a Sang First then?

I so want a Sang GSH Triple tour bracelet, but no luck finding one I think I might head downtown later on to the MA store that sells Bal in Oslo, even though I hate the SA/Owner there...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yeah, that is prob true and you would have more use for a First than for an Envelope, right? And you also have a RT City *So maybe you have been convinced to get a Sang First then?*
> 
> I so want a Sang GSH Triple tour bracelet, but no luck finding one I think I might head downtown later on to the MA store that sells Bal in Oslo, even though I hate the SA/Owner there...



No, another red 

Bal athens didn't have any bracelets either unfotunately. Hope you manage to find one. Does the MA store have a big selection usually?
Too bad about the SA/owner though


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> No, another red
> 
> Bal athens didn't have any bracelets either unfotunately. Hope you manage to find one. Does the MA store have a big selection usually?
> Too bad about the SA/owner though




oooh, can't wait to see when you find one!

The MA store is not very big and they have different brands, but they do have quite a lot of Bals. Last time I was there, around Easter, they had Velos, Cities, Firsts, Sunday Totes and Days in different 2010 s/s colors. Also some sandals and CPs. So not too bad actually. I just have to ignore the arrogant SA...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> oooh, can't wait to see when you find one!
> 
> The MA store is not very big and they have different brands, but they do have quite a lot of Bals. Last time I was there, around Easter, they had Velos, Cities, Firsts, Sunday Totes and Days in different 2010 s/s colors. Also some sandals and CPs. So not too bad actually. I just have to ignore the arrogant SA...




Ugh, nothing more annoying than an arrogant SA.
The MA store sounds a bit like Holly Golightly in respects to selection. They also have lots of different styles but unfortunately they only ever get the neutral colours i.e. black, brown, anthra.
So I'd love to visit Bal London or Paris etc. with a big selection. You know, just to look around


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ugh, nothing more annoying than an arrogant SA.
> The MA store sounds a bit like Holly Golightly in respects to selection. They also have lots of different styles but unfortunately they only ever get the neutral colours i.e. black, brown, anthra.
> So I'd love to visit Bal London or Paris etc. with a big selection. You know, just to look around



Oh yes, I was in heaven when I was in the London store! Would love to go to tho Paris store one time too. Envy those who live near these places! But might be very dangerous too (just look at dear French, hehe)

OK, will head out now, lovely summer weather here today! Have a good day sweet Livia


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh yes, I was in heaven when I was in the London store! Would love to go to tho Paris store one time too. Envy those who live near these places! But might be very dangerous too (just look at dear French, hehe)
> 
> OK, will head out now, lovely summer weather here today! Have a good day sweet Livia



Lol, yes it might make it _too _easy if we lived near a good Bal store 
It's a beautiful summer day here too but I've had enough sun lately so I'll stay inside today with the exception of a quick coffee run in a little while.
Have a lovely day yourself, dear *A*  Hope you find the bracelet.


----------



## mere girl

oooh..I love those shoes! gorgeous!


purses & pugs said:


> yay, i's Friday and I'm having a girl's night out tonight:girlwhack: After work I'll see Sex and the city 2 with a girlfriend and then we are going out to dinner and I guess a Cosmo or two will be included here as well hehe. So of course I had to wear a pair of high heels today! Don't often wear heels to work but today I put on my CL VPs in Oxblood glitters


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks *mere*! I love them, but get blisters after a few hours though. Oh well, I use them anyway


----------



## purses & pugs

I have to share this: Yesterday I did something I have never done before! 
Since I have just moved I realized I have tons of clothes, shoes and accessories that I do not use anymore. Instead of giving it all away to Salvation Army which I usually do, I signed up to sell it at this local Sunday market This market is a kind of a cozy flea market thing and it's extremely popular so I was lucky to get a small space. So there I stood for six hours selling my old clothes. At the end of the day I had made almost 4000 NOK (around $700 I think)! Still had a lot of clothes left which I then gave away to Salvation Army. Haha, a funny experience and I actally made some money


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Not bad! Now you can use it to fund your next Bal purchase!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Glad you made some money *A*! That was nice!! And congrats on selling a bal, bet your bf is so proud!


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yes *B*, I'm in a selling mood now! Been "hanging out" with you too much lately haha


----------



## wonderwoman9

^hehe its kinda addicting too for some reason! even though its so stressful!


----------



## muggles

Hello ladies! Slipped over here from MJ!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hi *muggs*! So are you gonna stay here a little now or just run back to MJ?


----------



## French75

Hi there !
I'm taking my huge french accent to the US tomorrow !!  So happy !! I really need a few days off. I'm flying to NYC tomorrow (my BF lives there), very nice italian restaurant already booked for tomorrow night and we're flying to Chicago on friday. We have visited many places in the US, but it's our first time in Chicago. I have always wanted to go there, I'm so happy !! I'm packing right now and I'm so in trouble to decide how many bags to take and which bags ??? lol


----------



## Livia1

Have a fantastic trip, dear French!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Livia* !! I've been out of the forum for a few days because of an exam, I hope you had a nice vacation in Greece ?


----------



## Livia1

I had a fantastic vacation in Greece, thank you!
So you've finished your exam? I hope it went well


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

have a great vacation FRENCH ...i will go to COTE D'AZUR  on june 18 ...i can't wait 

*muggles*A*  ohhhh where have you been?? missed you a lot <!!*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ciao *S* my dearest:kiss: buddy....my envelope from corey is going to arrive tomorrow  yayyyyy 

i am heading to bed ..goodnight to me and everyone


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ciao *S* my dearest:kiss: buddy....*my envelope from corey is going to arrive tomorrow  yayyyyy*
> 
> i am heading to bed ..goodnight to me and everyone




Yay, finally!
Goodnight to you too, gorgeous *F*. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## hhhchan

I bought my first PT last year and i just love it....this is I want to get my second bbag and could not decide between First or City......and what colour...I like the traditional black, and my PT is in black...should I get a different colour? First or City?

Please help~~~~~~~~


----------



## French75

*Thanks Livia*, I'll get the resulsts in august, we'll see. Thankfully it has no consequences if I fail except being angry and retaking it next year (it's an exam you usually take while working already, to improve your knowledge and opportunities in the future).
*Chloe* thank you ! I sure will enjoy the trip to Chicago 
By the way I already put 3 bags in the suitcase and 2 will be with me in the plane !! Interesting for 5 days


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, have a lovely time in US! NYC is my fav city in the whole world!!! And I'm sure Chicago will be exciting to! And of course being with your BF will be the best part Glad to hear you have finished your exam, hope it went well!


----------



## French75

Thank you dear *P&P *!! I will take pictures


----------



## Livia1

*French*, so glad to hear your exam went well. So 5 bags for 5 days, ehh?  Lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol I brought 4 bags for 5 days in Scotland


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^lol I brought 4 bags for 5 days in Scotland



 lol.


----------



## purses & pugs

Jeez I'm so bored at work that I started to play with my bag, took pics of what's inside and stuff gaaaasp, can something happen?


----------



## Livia1

^ Yeah, I saw the pics  Didn't recognice your CP was Ruby though - must be bad lighting at your office. 
Btw, that thread is one of my fave threads. I must post pics there soon.


----------



## purses & pugs

^it's very bright light in my office but pics were taken with iPhone, and as we all know camera on iPhones SUCKS!! I cannot wait to get the new iPhone 4, amongst a lot of improved things it has a much better camera. 

Oh yes, post pics in that thread too! I would love to see your RT City


----------



## purses & pugs

Have a good weekend ladies!

I'm off to my work's annual summerparty soon It's raining a little though, that sucks. But we'll have a good time no matter what!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ohhh yes, have fun at your party!! Sounds like a blast! Now, I must go check your pics out!


----------



## Livia1

hey *p&p*, have a great party.
I was at Holly Golightly today but the new colours won't be in until Monday and they won't get anything in Murier


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ohh nooo !  ...i hope to see murier  tomorrow ..in Milan lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here in SG, the new colours won't be here till end July! 

BTW, *CG*, I thought Murier was part of the Main Collection, not the Pre-fall Collection? That's what someone posted in another thread. I'd love to see how Murier looks like too.


----------



## Livia1

*Chloeglamour*, you lucky girl 

*Ches*, Murier IS part of the main collection


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Thank you, *Livia1*. On the bright side, by the time the FW2010 bags reach SG, it's time for the Main Collection to be released. 

So what's everyone doing today? It's already Saturday 01:18 AM here.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i think you are right.... but i can see it on colour chart ...just to have an idea^_^

will let you know tomorrow...ohhhh the town is tempting me again ush:....i could DOUBLE LOOP the strap so that the length hangs normally like a city strap,like someone suggested....uhmmm


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*iew * i just finished to work and  start cooking dinner for me and dh


----------



## ieweuyhs

I just got back from a SG Bal Pals meetup&#8230; I'm sleepy but I can't sleep. 

Ooh, so what's for dinner?

P.S. Still trying to adapt to your current avatar.


----------



## Livia1

I'm a football fan so waiting for tonights game Uruguay vs France


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

..do you like it? she is brigitte bardot ..not me of course...


 for dinner :spaghetti  with tomato an mozzarella  a typical italian dish


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh yeah! World Cup starts tonight! Who are you rooting for, *Livia1*?


----------



## Livia1

**F**, step away from the Town!
You already had one and you instantly knew it wasn't for you. I know it's cute but it doesn't "work"


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

**S*  i completely forgot about football  world cup !lol *


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Oh yeah! World Cup starts tonight! Who are you rooting for, *Livia1*?



Denmark of course  Then England. Though I don't actually think any of them will get too far. I think Spain will win.
Are you a football fan too? 
I know Chloeglamour isn't


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> **F**, step away from the Town!
> You already had one and you instantly knew it wasn't for you. I know it's cute but it doesn't "work"


 ok ,ok i will stay away


----------



## ieweuyhs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ..do you like it? she is brigitte bardot ..not me of course...
> 
> 
> for dinner :spaghetti  with tomato an mozzarella  a typical italian dish



Yup, she's one gorgeous blonde!

Sounds delicious! We had burgers tonight.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yummm sounds delicious too ....bye bye gals see you later ..i am too hungry :kiss:


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ok ,ok i will stay away



Good 

Now if you come home tomorrow with another Town ... you know I can't really do anything about it but in theory I'll be like this


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Denmark of course  Then England. Though I don't actually think any of them will get too far. I think Spain will win.
> Are you a football fan too?
> I know Chloeglamour isn't



I was a fan - Liverpool fan - back in my school days, years ago. Not a rabid fan to the extent of staying up late (because we're on the opposite side of the globe) to watch games, though I'd tape them and watch them later. But somehow I grew out of it as I stopped watching TV. 

I still remember back when I just started watching football, I used to wonder, what on earth is a "cap"? Why would we care how many "caps" xxx has? :lolots:

The only reason why I know it's World Cup was because my colleagues were chatting about it.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I was a fan - Liverpool fan - back in my school days, years ago. Not a rabid fan to the extent of staying up late (because we're on the opposite side of the globe) to watch games, though I'd tape them and watch them later. But somehow I grew out of it as I stopped watching TV.
> 
> I still remember back when I just started watching football, I used to wonder, what on earth is a "cap"? Why would we care how many "caps" xxx has? :lolots:
> 
> The only reason why I know it's World Cup was because my colleagues were chatting about it.



Lol! English is my second language but I do actually know what a 'Cap' is.
I've been a football fan ever since I was a little girl (Leeds-fan then - don't know why, lol).
Nowadays, though I still prefer English football, Real Madrid is my fave team.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ It took me ages to realise what a "cap" was. Just felt that the commentator was crazy, going on about how many "caps" xxx had. Back in those days, you can't really Google something? So&#8230;  Finally realised that after an international match, xxx had one more cap than before! :shame:

Back in my days of football fever, I only watched English football and bought this UK football magazine (Match?, I think the name was) faithfully every week. Hmm, must have been 15 years&#8230; How time flies!!!


----------



## Livia1

^ I only know because my SO is even more crazy about football than I am. He reads loads of english football stuff on the internet.

Yeah, I remember Match. I didn't read too much about football though (spend all my money on music magazines like NME and Qmagazine) but I just grew up watching football - always a game during the weekend 

So did you live in UK then?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> Good
> 
> Now if you come home tomorrow with another Town ... you know I can't really do anything about it but in theory I'll be like this


 lol i am still here  ...dh is not arrived yet(i just ate a lot of bread in the meantime)....


ok no towns for me


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> ^ I only know because my SO is even more crazy about football than I am. He reads loads of english football stuff on the internet.
> 
> Yeah, I remember Match. I didn't read too much about football though (spend all my money on music magazines like NME and Qmagazine) but I just grew up watching football - always a game during the weekend
> 
> So did you live in UK then?



Oic&#8230;

No, I was in SG then.

It was my brother who got me hooked&#8230; It was Euro 2004 and he was up late watching football. I was bored and started watching a game and before I knew it, I fell in love with it. So after Euro 2004 ended, I continued with watching English Premier League because I really liked the English team best. 

Another thing that bugged me was "offside". Didn't understand it and my brother gave up explaining it to me. In the end, I went to the library to borrow a book on football and I THINK i get what "offside" is now.


----------



## ieweuyhs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol i am still here  ...dh is not arrived yet(i just ate a lot of bread in the meantime).



Hope he turns up soon!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*CG*, I'm curious about something. How did you find out about Mashimaro?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Oic
> 
> No, I was in SG then.
> 
> It was my brother who got me hooked It was Euro 2004 and he was up late watching football. I was bored and started watching a game and before I knew it, I fell in love with it. So after Euro 2004 ended, I continued with watching English Premier League because I really liked the English team best.
> 
> Another thing that bugged me was "offside". Didn't understand it and my brother gave up explaining it to me. In the end, I went to the library to borrow a book on football and I THINK i get what "offside" is now.




Lol, for the longest time I had no idea what Offside was. Then I started playing football myself and still didn't understand and too embarrased to ask. Anyway, I quickly found out 

That's so sweet that you got hooked becasue of your brother. Euro 2004 was fun - I love that Greece won. Very unexpected but they played great!


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol i am still here  ...dh is not arrived yet(i just ate a lot of bread in the meantime)....
> 
> 
> ok no towns for me





ieweuyhs said:


> Hope he turns up soon!



Me too


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Lol, for the longest time I had no idea what Offside was. Then I started playing football myself and still didn't understand and too embarrased to ask. Anyway, I quickly found out
> 
> That's so sweet that you got hooked becasue of your brother. Euro 2004 was fun - I love that Greece won. Very unexpected but they played great!



You played football?

I only played it for a inter-class competition, where every class had to participate, so it was an impromptu session. Knew zilch about the actual playing except that it really hurts when the ball hits you right on the shins! 

Oh, sadly my brother was not very keen on explaining the game to me. He was too engrossed in watching and whenever I asked something, I got shushed.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> You played football?
> 
> I only played it for a inter-class competition, where every class had to participate, so it was an impromptu session. Knew zilch about the actual playing *except that it really hurts when the ball hits you right on the shins!*



In the chest too - I once got hit by a ball and it litterally took my breath away 
I only played about 4 years but it was so much fun.



Gotta go, the game is starting.
Have a nice Saturday 
Speak soon.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Have fun! It's time for bed for me too&#8230;


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lol mashimaro is lovely  my buddy Antubella told me about it....and also AKI SATO ....  mashimaro is too cute ^_^

ps i just ate my kitchen table ...(too hungry ), dh is busy with his uncle and a computer!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Have fun! It's time for bed for me too


  goodnight iew ....


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> Gotta go, the game is starting.
> Have a nice Saturday
> Speak soon.


 enjoy the game ....see you tomorrow


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> enjoy the game ....see you tomorrow



Thank you sweet *F* and right back at you!
The game is over - wasn't too exciting.
Have a great trip to Milan tomorrow.


----------



## ieweuyhs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol mashimaro is lovely  my buddy Antubella told me about it....and also AKI SATO ....  mashimaro is too cute ^_^
> 
> ps i just ate my kitchen table ...(too hungry ), dh is busy with his uncle and a computer!!



I'm always amused that mashimaro always has this toilet plunger on his head or in his hand? :lolots: 

I heard that mashimaro is called mashimaro because the Koreans can't really pronounce marshmallow, so it turned out as mashimaro.

I love that emoticon you had of mashimaro spanking someone's behind. That was hilarious!


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies!

I see you have been talking soccer and eating tables here lately Personally I couldn't care less about soccer but believe it or not I played it for six years when I was younger! I stopped when I was 12 and got interested in boys instead, hehe. 

My BF is mad about soccer so during the world cup there will be nothing else on TV here, sigh We are going to my mother for dinner later on and BF said he couldn't go unless he could watch a game there, jeez


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good day, *p&p*. It's already evening here. 

:lolots: at your BF wanting to watch football at your mum's place. 

Ooh, I see a Mini Pom has entered your wish list! Hope you get it soon!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi *Ches*! Well it's technically not morning here either but I got up pretty late due to last night's summer party with work:shame:
Yeah, ever sicne I saw a pic of the mini pom in Nacre/SGH I was sold! It is so cute! I have a regular Pom and I love this style!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I got up early cos I had an early appointment - severe lack of sleep. 

I love my Pom Pon too! It's just so cute and useful! I find the length of that crossbody strap just right for me. The Velo and Town is a tad too short, because I like my bag to hang a tad lower, just around the hip, below the waist. 

I saw a fake Pom Pon here before. It was hilarious, because it had a SQUARE base instead!

Then earlier, I spotted a fake CGH PT with CGH feet! And on Thursday, it was a fake Midday-Pom hybrid - with the shape of a Midday but the drawstring closure of a Pom.

Sigh&#8230; Fakes are really common here.


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh, you are the first person I have heard saying the straps on Velos and Towns are too short! But we all have different taste and that is a good thing My Velo fits me perfectly crossbody and also the Town when I tried one on. I wish for a Town as well, jeez this madness never stop!!

OMG, those fakes sound hilarious! A pom with square base and one with CGH feet and a Midday-Pom hybrid!! haha:lolots:

Where do you live Ches? I mean, where is 137 km north of the equator?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Really? I'm not that tall, about 5"6. And I like my bags to hit just below the waist. So for the Town and Velo, it seemed like they landed around the waist? Which felt like I was pregnant or something&#8230; :lolots:

I live in Singapore&#8230; Lovely sunny Singapore, in South East Asia. A mere speck on the map, where the name SINGAPORE takes up more space than the island itself.

You must visit us if you ever have the chance. We had our third SG Bal Pals meetup last night and it was great fun - the reason why I was out late last night.

You can check out some pics of the bags here and here.


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm 5'7" but I like how they are on me. Haha, you think you look pregnant?? I doubt you look preggers with them on, but you need to be comfy with them on of course

Aha you live in Singapore! I have been there once, had a two days stop over from a trip to Australia. I loved it! I would have loved to go back and met up with you and Jaste, that would have been so much fun!! One time hopefully BF and I are talking about going to Tokyo next year or something (and I must meet Tokyo too of course!) so maybe we should have a stop in Singapore too


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I'm 5'7" but I like how they are on me. Haha, you think you look pregnant?? I doubt you look preggers with them on, but you need to be comfy with them on of course
> 
> Aha you live in Singapore! I have been there once, had a two days stop over from a trip to Australia. I loved it! I would have loved to go back and met up with you and Jaste, that would have been so much fun!! One time hopefully BF and I are talking about going to Tokyo next year or something (and I must meet Tokyo too of course!) so maybe we should have a stop in Singapore too



The place where the bag ends on my waist just felt like I had a pregnant belly. :lolots:

Yes! You have to drop by! We could bring you around and show you the wacky things we SG Bal Pals do - like sniffing one others' bags. :lolots:

I was thinking of visiting Tokyo-san in Japan next year too!!! Probably around April - May when the sakura flowers are in bloom.


----------



## purses & pugs

^really, maybe we should try to go to Tokyo at the same time! It would have been so much fun to meet both you and Tokyo *M* there! So April/May is the best time to go then? Don't know what sakura flowers are, but I guess it is beautiful. Oh, I must tell BF


----------



## ieweuyhs

That would be GREAT!!! 

Also, April/ May is still cool (<20ºC), so you won't be that perturbed by the weather. Have to warn you though, SG is hot and sunny! Average temperatures are above 30ºC.

Here you go - check out this blog post of pics of sakura!!!

Aren't they gorgeous? Sakura viewing is like a national past time, where people would have picnics beneath the sakura. Oh sakura = cherry blossom flowers?

I've never been to Japan, but I want to try out a hotspring, see the sakura bloom and visit Mount Fuji!


----------



## purses & pugs

Gasp... it's beautiful!!! I told BF and he knew all about the sakuras and that it is a very popular time to go (I must have been living under a rock to not know anything about this, hehe) and he also said it's probably the most expensive time to go too. But I will check out what a plane ticket cost just so I have an idea

We have been wanting to go to Japan for a very long time and would be so much fun to meet sweet tpf-ers too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ It would be great if we could all go around the same time! Then it'd be an INTERNATIONAL Bal Pals meetup! How cool is that?

Japan has different seasons for different flowers etc. As for sakura season, to give you an idea of how significant it is to Japanese, they actually have official forecast dates of when the sakura would bloom in various parts of the country, as it is dependent on temperatures; but generally it's April/ May.

Hokkaido has lavender in July, which I think will be a fantastic sight and smell!


----------



## purses & pugs

Yes, an international tpf meet up, how cool would that be?! We really should try to fix this

OMG, the flower blossoming thing is really big in Japan! Now I want to go even more. It sure is on top of my wish list on where to go next (but first up is a beach holiday to Teneriffe in a week, hehe)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh, beach holiday&#8230; Tenerife!!! 

Saw Erica's email? Go check!

Yes, we should really work it out. Planning it almost one year in advance gives us time to narrow the details etc.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## purses & pugs

I just saw E's email!! Nuts I ordered two small things already, haha

Must jump in the shower and do some errands before we go to the "soccer dinner" at my mom's!

Talk later sweet Ches


----------



## ieweuyhs

No wonder you 'disappeared'&#8230; Tata.. Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## CeeJay

ieweuyhs said:


> So what's everyone doing today? It's already Saturday 01:18 AM here.



Recovering from a week in the Hospital  ... sincerely hoping that I don't have to go back (it throws off my Balenciaga 'net surfing!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh dear! Hope you're feeling better! 

I know what you mean&#8230; Now that I've gotten a data plan for my phone, I'm compelled to tPF whenever I'm on the bus or waiting for someone.


----------



## CeeJay

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Oh dear! Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> I know what you mean Now that I've gotten a data plan for my phone, I'm compelled to tPF whenever I'm on the bus or waiting for someone.



I'm on the mend ... 

I don't look at tPF on my iPhone, which is kind of a good thing as my Wallet then gets a break!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Glad to hear that!

In my case, I just look and look but never buy. Basically living vicariously through other tPFers. On a temporary ban till I can see FW 2010 colours IRL.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Glad to hear that!

In my case, I just look and look but never buy. Basically living vicariously through other tPFers. On a temporary ban till I can see FW 2010 colours IRL.


----------



## NYCavalier

Ohhh I hope you feel better *CeeJay* *C*!

I managed (thanks to a fellow tPFer!!)  to get the Canard moto jacket from this year on sale 40% off at Barneys!!!! I can't believe it!!! Can't wait until she is here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Wow! 40%? That's a GREAT bargain!

Congratulations!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *ieweuyhs*!! I know!! I believe Barneys put the 2010 Canard - which is really grey unlike the Canard moto bags (I bought that one) and the 2010 White on sale! I called yesterday and couldn't believe they had one on sale in my size left!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Wow, you're one lucky girl - with your Argent GSH and now this? 

Maybe you want to try lottery? Could win enough to fund your purchases for the next twenty years?  Just kidding.


----------



## mmmoon

wow. *ches* (aka mossy) is planning an INTERNATIONAL meet-up eh?? Getting then hang of organising meet-ups huh? LOL! ^_^ 

*P&P*> COME TO SINGAPORE!!!! (*whispers* it's cheaper than going to japan!!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Well, it was fun organising the SG Bal Pals meetups and I think meeting internationally would be great too!


----------



## purses & pugs

CeeJay said:


> Recovering from a week in the Hospital  ... sincerely hoping that I don't have to go back (it throws off my Balenciaga 'net surfing!)



Oh my, I hope you are OK dear


----------



## purses & pugs

mmmoon said:


> wow. *ches* (aka mossy) is planning an INTERNATIONAL meet-up eh?? Getting then hang of organising meet-ups huh? LOL! ^_^
> 
> *P&P*> COME TO SINGAPORE!!!! (*whispers* it's cheaper than going to japan!!)



Hehe, I would love to! But thing is BF and I have been wanting to go to Japan for a while and I'm not sure I can talk him into Singapore as well I will sugest it though But why don't you take a little vacation in Tokyo too? That would be so much fun!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I totally agree! *moonie*, let's go Japan!


----------



## yunces

*Ceejay* oh dear...I hope u will recover soon *hugs*

Hi all, happy sunday! 
And my sunday wishes is Balenciaga City SGH. Eh?


----------



## mmmoon

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I totally agree! *moonie*, let's go Japan!


 
Sure *mossy*! You sponsor, I go! LOL! 
I've not been to Japan. It's not high on my to-go list. (sorry, no offence!) I would love to go to Italy for a whole month if I could afford the time and the $$$!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I can't afford to sponsor you! 

But I'm game for Europe. An extended tour (well, at least a fornight) of Europe has been written in the stars too. We could visit *Chloeglamour *and check out Bal Milan! 

Then it'd be like the Adventures of Tin Tin series - "Mossy Goes To xxx"! Guess I better brush up my non-existent photography skills with *Jasterock* first before I embark on my travels.


----------



## Ghost55

Hey gals...got a quick question...was Argent made with Chevre or Ageneau?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Argent is 2008 = Agneau


----------



## Ghost55

ieweuyhs said:


> Argent is 2008 = Agneau


*Thanks...I wasn't sure as I know some of the 2007 bags were made of both. I had an opportunity to get argent (I already have greige) and I am only into the chevre leather...so I must pass. Thank you so much for the info...love the color of argent~*


----------



## redskater

Ghost55 said:


> *Thanks...I wasn't sure as I know some of the 2007 bags were made of both. I had an opportunity to get argent (I already have greige) and I am only into the chevre leather...so I must pass. Thank you so much for the info...love the color of argent~*



fyi, I have an argent twiggy and the leather is really nice, soft and evenly distressed and argent is such a gorgeous color.  not sure, but it might be like the greige.


----------



## purses & pugs

I must say I don't find Chevre and Agneau leather that different. I have several bags with both leathers, and IMHO I must say I can't see/feel very much difference other than that both types varies when it comes to distressing, thickness, dryness, etc. Is it only me that feels this way?:wondering


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> I must say I don't find Chevre and Agneau leather that different. I have several bags with both leathers, and IMHO I must say I can't see/feel very much difference other than that both types varies when it comes to distressing, thickness, dryness, etc. Is it only me that feels this way?:wondering



I feel the same way.  I have some agneau that is nicer than chevre.  the 2010 bags I've seen have gorgeous leather!  I think you can have good and bad in both. every bag I have is different.  

we are in the midst of serious flooding right now!  we had almost 10 inches in about 5 hrs.  our pool overflowed and of course DH just left on a trip.  we have had the worst storms all year, I'm so done with this! ugh!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> I feel the same way.  I have some agneau that is nicer than chevre.  the 2010 bags I've seen have gorgeous leather!  I think you can have good and bad in both. every bag I have is different.
> 
> we are in the midst of serious flooding right now!  we had almost 10 inches in about 5 hrs.  our pool overflowed and of course DH just left on a trip.  we have had the worst storms all year, I'm so done with this! ugh!



Couldn't agree more, both types varies a lot IMO

Oh no, another weather disaster! Wow, you have been really unlucky this year... I hope it will get better soon. And so typical that your DH is gone right now!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Couldn't agree more, both types varies a lot IMO
> 
> Oh no, another weather disaster! Wow, you have been really unlucky this year... I hope it will get better soon. *And so typical that your DH is gone right now!*




lol!  he sais you could make a lot of money in Vegas betting on bad weather whenever he gets on a plane and leaves the state!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> [/B]
> 
> lol!  he sais you could make a lot of money in Vegas betting on bad weather whenever he gets on a plane and leaves the state!



hehe. Well, I hope you are safe and that the weather is not getting any worse!


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> fyi, I have an argent twiggy and the leather is really nice, soft and evenly distressed and argent is such a gorgeous color.  not sure, but it might be like the greige.



*My issues with the leather difference comes from a few bags I have had. I have had quite a bit of wear happen almost immediately on the new leather and the bag felt papery to me. I do have a compagnon in Maldives and love it!

I prefer older and broken in to be honest. I do not want to pay a lot of $ for a bag that wears immediately upon gentle use. 
I know there are many differing opinions, this one is just my own personal experience and it is too much $ to try to recoop in the economy and resale avenue at this time. 

I am sure there are some great Agneau bags, I have just not run into any myself as I live near nothing...literally. 

When I go to Chicago next week, I will try some out at Barneys and see how they feel to me. Then I should probably have a really good idea. Until then I am a old chevre girl
* 


purses & pugs said:


> I must say I don't find Chevre and Agneau leather that different. I have several bags with both leathers, and IMHO I must say I can't see/feel very much difference other than that both types varies when it comes to distressing, thickness, dryness, etc. Is it only me that feels this way?:wondering





purses & pugs said:


> Couldn't agree more, both types varies a lot IMO
> 
> Oh no, another weather disaster! Wow, you have been really unlucky this year... I hope it will get better soon. And so typical that your DH is gone right now!


----------



## ieweuyhs

My Argent MU was also nice and fluffy and smooshy. Feels similar to my only Chevre item - Jaune MU. 

'Molested' some oldies the other day at the SG Bal Pals meetup, and I have to say, the oldies really feel better. The leather was so pliable and soft. 

Not sure as to whether it is because newer bags haven't broken in yet, but the strip of leather at the top of a Bal remains pretty stiff and gets bent if you carry a City or PT by the shoulder strap. But on an oldie First, that was just nice and fluid, as if you could roll the bag into a ball with no problem.

*Jasterock* brought her oldie Flap too, which she really rolled into a ball. AMAZING! 

*redskater*, I hope all is well on your side!


----------



## DrALR

Does anyone know if the silver hardware on Bal bags with GSH tarnishes over time? I'm trying to decide on GSH or covered HW.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I haven't noticed anything so far!


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm not myself, not myself at all; I'm sitting in the couch drinking bear and watching the soccer world cup hehe, BF refuses to watch anything else so don't have much choice and thought I might as well have a beer to make it more fun.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I'm not myself, not myself at all; I'm sitting in the couch drinking bear and watching the soccer world cup hehe, BF refuses to watch anything else so don't have much choice and thought I might as well have a beer to make it more fun.



Good for you (says the football-fan )


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Good for you (says the football-fan )



hehe, wouldn't survive without the beer and tpf


----------



## cheryl9878

Can I ask you girls, if you could buy a new Balenciaga in a dark color or an 06 in excellent condition but in Chevre as your first bag what would you buy???  Thanks.


----------



## yunces

Hi gals, I can't stop thinking about City Cyclades SGH. One of local reseller has it in 98% preloved condition...huaaaahh tempting. 
Here's the pic: 






What d u think? Help me, please....


----------



## littlerock

Ughh.. I could just kick myself for missing this bag :cry:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-wine-goatskin-Weekender-travel-bag/SEARCH/308620901/detail.fly

Don't you hate when you missing something by mere minutes?


----------



## redskater

littlerock said:


> Ughh.. I could just kick myself for missing this bag :cry:
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-wine-goatskin-Weekender-travel-bag/SEARCH/308620901/detail.fly
> 
> Don't you hate when you missing something by mere minutes?



oh no!  I bet that was gorgeous!  (no, actually it was a horrible bag, probably all beat up and everything lol!)  I always forget to check out bluefly, sometimes they get some good stuff.  hopefully you'll find something just as nice!


----------



## redskater

yunces said:


> Hi gals, I can't stop thinking about City Cyclades SGH. One of local reseller has it in 98% preloved condition...huaaaahh tempting.
> Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What d u think? Help me, please....



well. I for one just love this color!  is it a good deal?


----------



## mmmoon

*yunces*> I think the Cyclade is growing on me. It really resembles the '05 Turqoise. So if it's a good deal, grab it! 

*P&P*> That's so hilarious, you and the beer and the soccer! I just cannot believe that Spain lost to Switzerland just awhile back! :weird: I'm not a big football fan. I was catching glimpses of the match via live streaming on DH's computer while posting messages on PF!


----------



## Livia1

mmmoon said:


> *yunces*> I think the Cyclade is growing on me. It really resembles the '05 Turqoise. So if it's a good deal, grab it!
> 
> *P&P*> That's so hilarious, you and the beer and the soccer! *I just cannot believe that Spain lost to Switzerland just awhile back!* :weird: I'm not a big football fan. I was catching glimpses of the match via live streaming on DH's computer while posting messages on PF!



That was crazy. I have Spain down to win this World Cup


----------



## delmilano

hi all, the world cup is also an excuse to party here in paris. LOL 
p&p i am also surfing on the net while dh watched the match.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> hi all, *the world cup is also an excuse to party here in paris.* LOL
> p&p i am also surfing on the net while dh watched the match.



Really? With _that _team? 
(just joking)  


Btw Del, I read about the floods in southern France atm. I know you're in Paris ... but I hope your family is safe too.


----------



## delmilano

lol i totally agree, the french team is not giving much hope. dh is in the train back from the south tonight, he just visited his uncle's family there. the TGV left without any problem from perpignan in the afternoon, he should arrive home in two hours.


----------



## NYCavalier

littlerock said:


> Ughh.. I could just kick myself for missing this bag :cry:
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-wine-goatskin-Weekender-travel-bag/SEARCH/308620901/detail.fly
> 
> Don't you hate when you missing something by mere minutes?



OHHH!! I hate that!!! I missed a Black RH Work on Bluefly last week and was soooo sad!!! (But my wallet was very happy !)


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> lol i totally agree, the french team is not giving much hope. dh is in the train back from the south tonight, he just visited his uncle's family there. the TGV left without any problem from perpignan in the afternoon, he should arrive home in two hours.



Glad to hear that!

Now, Ziziou is my all time fave player (duh!) and there are other french players I like so usually I'm cheering for France but this team isn't really working. Unfortunately I think it's the coach who's the biggest problem.


----------



## delmilano

^ITA livia, but he's still in, i wonder why because the french team didn't impress much for quite a while. zizou is a legend. too bad he's retired now. im not that into football but well, everyone seems so excited around me; im more excited about the 2010 A/W new colors.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> ^ITA livia, but he's still in, i wonder why because the french team didn't impress much for quite a while. zizou is a legend. too bad he's retired now. im not that into football but well, everyone seems so excited around me; *im more excited about the 2010 A/W new colors*.



Lol!
Sorry, I loooove football. And yes, Zizou _is _indeed a legend - fantastic player!


----------



## ANL1

Hello :salute:
I've been in this subforum for some time, looking at all the beautiful reveals and now I found this thread! Mind if I join


----------



## Livia1

^ Welcome ANL1 
Don't mind the football talk - I'll stop now


----------



## delmilano

hello ANL1
livia, so you are a football fan.  i watch some games but not all of them.
i am desperately wanting another bal jacket, that is bad, very bad.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> hello ANL1
> livia, so you are a football fan.  i watch some games but not all of them.
> i am desperately wanting another bal jacket, that is bad, very bad.



BIG football fan - I grew up watching english football and I'm a big fan of Real Madrid and anything Zizou 

I tried on the Bal leather jacket when I visited Bal Athens and I understand why you like it. It looked good on me but unfortunately it didn't feel comfortable - I felt like an actual biker wearing it, lol.
But Del, it's fantastic on you. What colour/hw are you coveting atm?


----------



## delmilano

i haven't decided on the color, i want a 34 for spring, my two jackets navy and beige are size 38 perfect for winter since i can zip up and wear a light pull over underneath. 
now i need one which is tighter for spring, i won't need to zip it up. 
the 1998 world cup was exceptional, even i found it amazing. zizou was the best.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> i haven't decided on the color, i want a 34 for spring, my two jackets navy and beige are size 38 perfect for winter since i can zip up and wear a light pull over underneath.
> now i need one which is tighter for spring, i won't need to zip it up.
> the 1998 world cup was exceptional, even i found it amazing. zizou was the best.



Yeah, the '98 team was certainly a dream-team!

Oh, I see - a smaller size. That would look really cool, I think  I don't want to say "go for it" because I try not to enable but really ... go for it 
Anyway it's meant to be a substitute for a cardigan, isn't it?


----------



## delmilano

ha ha you are an enabler my dear livia but i have a good reason to buy another one right? i need a tighter fit!! LOL now it's about the color, which one ? i love 2009 khaki, canard, or even a black jacket but won't it be too close to my navy? tough decision.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> ha ha you are an enabler my dear livia but i have a good reason to buy another one right? i need a tighter fit!! LOL now it's about the color, which one ? i love 2009 khaki, canard, or even a black jacket but won't it be too close to my navy? tough decision.



Well, personally I have a love for grey leather so that would be my choice. Especially if it's "just" a spring/summer jacket - you could justify the delicate colour. My second choice would be Khaki - not too close to Navy. I think black will be too close to navy and a bit "hard" for a spring/summery jacket, non?


----------



## delmilano

^^you are right livia, black is close to navy for sure. i am dreaming about the 2008 grey but that is not going to happen. the SA told me they don't have a similar grey this season. canard is not the grey i am hoping for even if it's pretty. khaki 09 was my first love actually, i decided to buy navy instead because i found it easier to match.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> ^^you are right livia, black is close to navy for sure. i am dreaming about the 2008 grey but that is not going to happen. the SA told me they don't have a similar grey this season. canard is not the grey i am hoping for even if it's pretty. khaki 09 was my first love actually, i decided to buy navy instead because i found it easier to match.



Oh, too bad about the grey. But it sounds like what you really want is the Khaki. In fact I would think the Khaki is maybe easier (or at the very least, just as easy) to match as the Navy - since it is a jacket, kwim?


----------



## delmilano

navy was my first bal jacket, at that time i didn't know i was going to own more than one, so i picked the go with everything color.  i love my navy and don't regret this choice at all. but i fell for 09 khaki when i saw it, it was love at first sight, the scars on the leather bothered me a little at that time but now that i have my beige 09 which also has scars on the leather, i don't mind those anymore since they add character to the jacket.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> navy was my first bal jacket, at that time i didn't know i was going to own more than one, so i picked the go with everything color.  i love my navy and don't regret this choice at all. but i fell for 09 khaki when i saw it, it was love at first sight, the scars on the leather bothered me a little at that time but now that i have my beige 09 which also has scars on the leather, i don't mind those anymore since they add character to the jacket.



I think the Khaki will be a great in-between/not too close colour. And it looks so yummy - it has the same "feel" as the grey - only warmer, you know.
The scars really do just add to the character of the jacket imo. And since this isn't your first, it won't upset you. That's excactly what I meant re. the grey colour 

And just to add further to the enabling; the Khaki will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks for your input livia, i will have to save up before getting it anyway. 
finding the size i want in this color won't be that easy. maybe mission impossible.


----------



## delmilano

bed time for me soon. i am so sleepy.  good night.


----------



## Livia1

delmilano said:


> ^^thanks for your input livia, i will have to save up before getting it anyway.
> finding the size i want in this color won't be that easy. maybe mission impossible.



I'm crossing my fingers, then


----------



## mmmoon

Livia1 said:


> That was crazy. I have Spain down to win this World Cup


 
LOL. Yeah. The soccer fans must have been terribly upset witnessing that 'horrific' goal. (no offence to any Swiss here) Cos we have football betting here, the gamblers who bet on the Swiss team will be laughing the loudest! 

There was a flood in Paris? We had a flashflood here in Singapore just yesterday! The worst hit area was along the main shopping strip in town. Not the catastrophic kind. But the Hermes flagship boutique drowned. That's because the Hermes boutique is positioned below the ground/street level...


----------



## Livia1

Jake Gyllenhaal has good taste ... he's obviously checking out the Bbag 

Woah!!


----------



## delmilano

^^this pic is too funny livia. great taste indeed.


----------



## Livia1

^


----------



## redskater

Livia1 said:


> ^



lol!  I saw this on TMZ and didn't even notice the bbag!  yep, I'm sure that's what he is checking out!


----------



## ieweuyhs

:lolots:


----------



## yunces

nice view and nice bag...


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal has good taste ... he's obviously checking out the Bbag
> 
> Woah!!



oh yes, he obviously does hahaha, too funny *S*!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Aaahh, been watching the Swedish crown princess wedding all day I'm a sucker for weddings, especially royal weddings! Crown princess Victoria was so beautiful!!

Leaving to Tenerife for 12 days tomorrow morning, will do nothing other than relax and lie on the beach! Ah, can't wait! 
See you later ladies


----------



## delmilano

have a nice holiday in tenerife P&P, i was in fuerteventura in may and the weather was really nice there, the sea was a bit cool back then but now we are mid june, the water should be warmer. 
enjoy your trip hon. btw, did you get the bracelet?


----------



## delmilano

which b bags are you taking there ?


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> have a nice holiday in tenerife P&P, i was in fuerteventura in may and the weather was really nice there, the sea was a bit cool back then but now we are mid june, the water should be warmer.
> enjoy your trip hon. btw, did you get the bracelet?



Thank you sweetie! 
I called the number you gave me yesterday but no one picked up and then I have been so busy that I forgot to call again so I did not get it I have ordered the black one from Cultstatus a while ago which will come soon and since I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 6 am so I guess it will have to wait. But thanks again for helping me



delmilano said:


> which b bags are you taking there ?



I'm a good girl and will only take my Argent WE and Ivory SGH Flat Clutch (and a Chanel)


----------



## redskater

have a great time *P&P*!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks so much *red*!


----------



## Livia1

Have a great time, *p&p*


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Hello Ladies...*


----------



## buim87

Hi ladies, I live in New York. i just recently break my black city. Does any of you happend to know a trustworthy place to fix the buckle of my bag. . 
thanks a lot


----------



## Conni618

buim87 said:


> Hi ladies, I live in New York. i just recently break my black city. Does any of you happend to know a trustworthy place to fix the buckle of my bag. .
> thanks a lot



I've heard good things about Art Bag.  Not sure exactly where in NY, but you can google the phone number.  Good luck!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everyone! 
I did not realise that I had somehow became unsubscribed to this thread, and have been MIA for too long! 
Jeez! 
I thought noone had been chatting here! 
Hope everyone is well, I need to catch up and read what has been going on.
BTW, I would love to post my new BBag and cannot find the thread for June purchases, and I am SURE there is one! Any leads? 
I missed you guys!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Here you go. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/show-us-your-may-and-june-purchases-2010-a-584090.html


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, ieweuyhs....I could not find it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

No worries! Love your Vert Fonce! Congratulations!


----------



## dizzywizzy

so glad you found your VF, can't wait to see it!!!




pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone!
> I did not realise that I had somehow became unsubscribed to this thread, and have been MIA for too long!
> Jeez!
> I thought noone had been chatting here!
> Hope everyone is well, I need to catch up and read what has been going on.
> BTW, I would love to post my new BBag and cannot find the thread for June purchases, and I am SURE there is one! Any leads?
> I missed you guys!


----------



## redskater

*L*

oooooh la la, I better go tippee toe over there and oogle your new baby.  Missed you over here missy!


----------



## jmcadon

I am home sick today and just watched a silly movie with the Duff sisters in it...they were rich sisters who had lost all their money but still carried nice Bal bags, lol!


----------



## Ghost55

**

Hello Dolls!!! How is everyone???


----------



## diaraqmon

I am waiting frantically for my new Pomegranate GCH PomPon to arrive! Hurry up UPS man! and I refuse to go grocery shopping until it arrives! maybe I'll post some pics when it comes.


----------



## diaraqmon

ewwww i got the pompon and i HATE it!  so i'm gonna exchange it for a city in chesnut

hopefully this will be better


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hello ladies!!  Long time no see...


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ZG!! 

Yeah, I haven't been on here much lately either!
How are you?


----------



## Zombie Girl

I'm good, and you??


----------



## Ghost55

Hi guys!!! So glad to "see" you two!!! ^^^


----------



## Zombie Girl

You too Ghost!  Missed you guys!!


----------



## Ghost55

Ohhhh me too! I haven;t been chatting much lately..been pretty busy. I try to pop on frequently to See what is going on but posting not too much. I miss chillin! My son is taking a nap so that is why I am on LOL!

What is shakin'???


----------



## Ghost55

Off for a bit...got tired all of a sudden...be back soon....


----------



## dizzywizzy

I'm good, but too hot!
Heat index is over 100F every day, ugh.


----------



## Ghost55

^^ same here Dizzy!!! Yuck!!!


----------



## redskater

hey guys   just got out of surgery this afternoon, had to have a pin put in my wrist since it wasnt healing. it had been close to 3 months, yikes.  hopefully this will fix it.  kind of drugged up and a bit painful but so hard to stay away from tpf.  and wanted to say hi.

ghostie, so sad you are getting rid of that gorgeous vert, wish i had a stash, i've gotten a few more charms and that's been it.  got the rockinghorse, dragon, and camel.  they are all so cute.

cheers


----------



## dizzywizzy

redskater, you poor thing!!!!

sorry to hear you've had to have that done, but hopefully now that will take care of it and you won't have to keep dealing with it. Hang in there!!

hugs!


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^ Sorry about your surgery *redskater*!

*Dizzy *and *Ghost *- The heat has been insane here...I hate it! 

I broke my ankle back in April and haven't really been posting much.  I've been around but not active.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Oh my gosh, we're all a bunch of invalids!!

Ghost, sorry to hear about your ankle, I tore ligaments in mine in Jan and it's just now back to normal!

Gee, we need to all get better and stay healthy and happy! No more accidents or illness!!!


----------



## mere girl

redskater said:


> hey guys just got out of surgery this afternoon, had to have a pin put in my wrist since it wasnt healing. it had been close to 3 months, yikes. hopefully this will fix it. kind of drugged up and a bit painful but so hard to stay away from tpf. and wanted to say hi.
> 
> ghostie, so sad you are getting rid of that gorgeous vert, wish i had a stash, i've gotten a few more charms and that's been it. got the rockinghorse, dragon, and camel. they are all so cute.
> 
> cheers


 Hi *redskater -* hope you are healing well and pain free today


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^reported


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohhhh RedSkater, I hope you are feeling better! Yikes! 
I have been having back procedures done as I have had pain since my Disectomy in December....I have had various injections and Lumbar Blocks, and yesterday I had some nerves in my back cauterized, hoping this will help my pain.
I am joining the invaild forum, lol ! We will scare the young'uns away with all this talk of surgeries, etc!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Oh my gosh, sorry to hear you are still in pain!

Mine was gone 5-6 months after my disc surgery, so you shouldn't be going through that still, ugh!!!





pilatesworks said:


> Ohhhh RedSkater, I hope you are feeling better! Yikes!
> I have been having back procedures done as I have had pain since my Disectomy in December....I have had various injections and Lumbar Blocks, and yesterday I had some nerves in my back cauterized, hoping this will help my pain.
> I am joining the invaild forum, lol ! We will scare the young'uns away with all this talk of surgeries, etc!


----------



## mmmoon

Hope all you ladies get well soon!!!


----------



## redskater

thanks for the well wishes, still pretty painful, but the meds are helping, course typing is a challenge.

les,so sorry you are still having to deal with back issues, get better.

yes, we should re-title this thread as the sick room!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^lol !


----------



## Conni618

Oh noooo.  redskater and pilatesworks, so sorry about the pain.  owww.  Hope you will both be completely healed soon!


----------



## redskater

thanks connie, at least hanging out on tpf keeps me occupied and my mind off the pain. lol


----------



## Ghost55

OOOhhhhh my goodness! I am so sorry to hear of all the midicalness going on!!! I do hope you feel better soon and the meds are doing their job!!!!

Take care!!!


----------



## dragonette

Ah... This looks like a friendlier thread to be in!  Hi everyone!

Leslie!  I've tiptoed into your neck of the woods! My Bal cherry has been popped! I will be posting a reveal in a day or two when I'm better dressed. 

Hope all the unwell ladies feel better soon!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi there Dragonette! 
Congrats, I cannot wait to see what you have gotten as your first Bal! 

Hey everyone, say Hi to Dragonette ! 

Red, hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi connie, dizzy and ghostie....and Mere girl and mmmmoon!
I am doing OK, trying not to focus on my back and working to fund my bags, lol.....and trying to keep myself sane with 4 teenagers with no school to keep them busy.....Acccck!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning everyone!

Welcome dragonette! We need some new healthy blood, lol!

4 teenagers at home, wow, can't even imagine!


----------



## dragonette

Thanks dizzywizzy (love your name!) and Leslie! 

I can't wait to show you my first Bal!  Is muggles around here as well?

I'm planning to go really slowly and carefully with the start of my Bal collection. I have been looking at all the colours and deciding how to plan the SLGs! So exciting!


----------



## redskater

good morning all, welcome dragonette!  doing a bit better this a.m. i think it's just going to take awhile, i miss working out most of all.

hope everyone has a wonderful sunday!


----------



## dragonette

Thanks redskater! I'm glad to hear you're feeling better! I know how you feel about not being able to work out... I've been down with a very pesky flu bug so I'm feeling a little out of shape as well! 

I looked at your collection link - Your Bal collection has such a nice range of colours!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Hi and welcome!


----------



## chezmadame

Is the website the best place to buy?


----------



## 4Elegance

There is no buying or selling on this website.


----------



## dragonette

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^Hi and welcome!



Hi Leslie! 

So this is where you have been hanging out in! I see you are Bal-content?  Do you have a collection thread somewhere? Are you completely done with Chloe?


----------



## pilatesworks

I still have my Or Silverado and my Blue Moyens Paddy, which I keep for old times sake as I never wear either....But I would LOVE a Black Python Paraty!
I also have collected some Chanel.....
I do not have a Bal collection photo, but at this point I think I have ( and will keep ) about 20 of my most favorite HG BBags, and three Bal Moto Jackets.
At the moment I am 100 % Bal-content, BUT I betcha I will covet another Moto Jacket this Fall! 

What about you? Any new and exciting purchases?
I am so happy to see you here!
And I have not seen Muggles for months, I do not know where she is now.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Ghost broke her ankle too?? 



dizzywizzy said:


> Oh my gosh, we're all a bunch of invalids!!
> 
> Ghost, sorry to hear about your ankle, I tore ligaments in mine in Jan and it's just now back to normal!
> 
> Gee, we need to all get better and stay healthy and happy! No more accidents or illness!!!


----------



## dragonette

OMG you have 20 favourite HG Bbags!  I can easily see why though, after looking around here for the past few days. So many gorgeous colours! I hardly know where to start... 

Oh I'm the same with my Jeans Moyen paddy! I toyed with the idea of selling, but she is my very first paddy and I think I will keep her for sentimental reasons. She is my ONLY regular paddy now... I have gone completely babies! I have FIVE baby satchels, TWO baby messengers, and two small bowlers right now...

With my foray into Bal, I am once again contemplating selling JM because I will have the option to have a bigger blue bag in Bal. Decisions decisions! It also makes more sense to have bigger Bals since they are lighter!

Oh a black python Paraty would be so awesome on you! 

Exciting purchase would be the Bal I have yet to show you! I'm just waiting for a chance to take some decent modeling pics, so I can post together with the reveal!  I'm going to get my hair done tomorrow so I might take some pics then!

I'm so glad to see you here too! Always happy to see a familiar face!  I tried posting in the club threads but it feels rather cliquey there. I hardly venture out to the different subforums so it feels a little foreign when I do! 




pilatesworks said:


> I still have my Or Silverado and my Blue Moyens Paddy, which I keep for old times sake as I never wear either....But I would LOVE a Black Python Paraty!
> I also have collected some Chanel.....
> I do not have a Bal collection photo, but at this point I think I have ( and will keep ) about 20 of my most favorite HG BBags, and three Bal Moto Jackets.
> At the moment I am 100 % Bal-content, BUT I betcha I will covet another Moto Jacket this Fall!
> 
> What about you? Any new and exciting purchases?
> I am so happy to see you here!
> And I have not seen Muggles for months, I do not know where she is now.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Zombie Girl said:


> Ghost broke her ankle too??



No, that was meant for you, not Ghost, oops!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Oh!   I was like WOW!  I broke mine too!!  LOL



dizzywizzy said:


> No, that was meant for you, not Ghost, oops!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

hahaha..yes, not thinking straight, not a rare occurrence!


----------



## redskater

Zombie Girl said:


> Oh!   I was like WOW!  I broke mine too!!  LOL



didn't realize you'd broke your ankle, are you all healed up?  i've been in some kind of cast since april 1st.  it seems never ending!  i'm hoping this latest surgery will do the trick.  hope you are doing well now.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh dear&#8230; Best wishes to all. Hope you ladies recover soon!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi everybody!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi dizz !


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hey L!

This chat thread has been a ghost town the past week or so!

Anyone doing anything or going anywhere exciting they can tell us about??

My mother-in-law is taking me on a 4 day cruise in Sept, Key West-Bahamas, so I'm super excited about that!

Otherwise, it's day to day same ole' same ole' here!
Just sweatin' it out in the heat!!


----------



## dragonette

I'm going to Canada next month so I am pretty excited about it! 

I have a 3-week date with a special someone there!


----------



## dizzywizzy

dragonette said:


> I'm going to Canada next month so I am pretty excited about it!
> 
> I have a 3-week date with a special someone there!




Wow, sounds like an awesome date! 
Have you been to Canada before?

I have only been for a quick weekend, didn't see much, want to go again!


----------



## dragonette

dizzywizzy said:


> Wow, sounds like an awesome date!
> Have you been to Canada before?
> 
> I have only been for a quick weekend, didn't see much, want to go again!



I've never been to Canada!  From what I hear about it, I think I am going to like it there! Which is good because if the date goes swimmingly well, I may have to consider moving there!

Gosh, it's so far away from where I am though! But I have some awesome friends in the US so it would be nice to move there!


----------



## dizzywizzy

dragonette said:


> I've never been to Canada!  From what I hear about it, I think I am going to like it there! Which is good because if the date goes swimmingly well, I may have to consider moving there!
> 
> Gosh, it's so far away from where I am though! But I have some awesome friends in the US so it would be nice to move there!




Well good luck, you will have to report back and let us know how it went!!


----------



## dragonette

dizzywizzy said:


> Well good luck, you will have to report back and let us know how it went!!



I sure will!  And my first Bal will be there with me too!


----------



## dizzywizzy

dragonette said:


> I sure will!  And my first Bal will be there with me too!



OH Yeah!!!! Even better!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

dizzywizzy said:


> OH Yeah!!!! Even better!!!!!



Yeah! 

Now I have to get to bed (7 am!). Have a good day over there!


----------



## DrALR

Disappointed: I purchased a Balenciaga GSW clutch from Barneys for $1065.00. I love the style, but am disappointed with the quality of the leather (which is not chevre as expected.) The leather on the clutch looks dull and inexpensive compared to my chevre Bbags. I will be returning it and do plan to buy any more Bbags unless they are chevre. It's sad to see the leather quality deteriorate in such wonderful styles and colors. Does anyone know why Balenciaga decided to stop making chevre bags?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^You are preaching to the Choir as far as my leather preferences go .....There are some Fantastic Agneau Bags ( I have an 08 Agneau that is better than my best Chevre....)
And the 2010 bags look great too....but ITA, there is just something about Chevre that is really special.
Noone knows why Bal stopped making Chevre bags in early 08, but it is not easy to find Chevre in stores now, your best bet is to buy pre-loved onlone. 
Good luck!


----------



## pilatesworks

dragonette said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Now I have to get to bed (7 am!). Have a good day over there!



DRAGONETTE! 
You are off on a romantic jaunt to Canada? ! 
Wow, that sounds so fun......lucky girl!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Dizz! I had to leave and go to work yesterday, I am just crawling out of bed now at 10:46......I LOVE summer hols! No school, no 6:00 am wake-up!


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Dizz! I had to leave and go to work yesterday, I am just crawling out of bed now at 10:46......I LOVE summer hols! No school, no 6:00 am wake-up!



how's the back today?  i've been off the narcotics for 2 days now,  maybe i can see some light at the end of the tunnel!  i miss working out so much.  i can just feel my muscles turning to mush.  it seems so much harder when you get older to keep any muscle mass, boy a few days and it disappears.  ugh..........

 anyone have some fun plans for the 4th? have a great day everyone!


----------



## dyyong

Hey DRR & Pilates!!!!!   
someone just scored a 08 Black RH city in Excellent Condition for $700!!!!!! hopes it's one of tpfer


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> I'm going to Canada next month so I am pretty excited about it!
> 
> I have a 3-week date with a special someone there!


 
my sis family is moving to Canada sometime this year, I will be visiting often after they settle down, you going to east or west?


----------



## pilatesworks

Wasn't me, but hope it was one of us! 
That reminds me of a certain TPF-er that scored an 05 Black City for $250.00 on Bonz a summer or two ago!


----------



## dyyong

pilatesworks said:


> Wasn't me, but hope it was one of us!
> That reminds me of a certain TPF-er that scored an 05 Black City for $250.00 on Bonz a summer or two ago!


 

yes, I remember that 
I have to confess I scored a Bal Black City too today, even better $$


----------



## pilatesworks

Lucky Duck! 
I will be waiting for pics! 
What year was yours?!
There are some great deals to be had if you are in the right place at the right time.......
Remember my 08 Bal Moto jacket with Silver Zippers for around $1500.00 from German Ebay?! That was my steal of a lifetime, esp since I am such a Moto Jacket Junkie!


----------



## dragonette

pilatesworks said:


> DRAGONETTE!
> You are off on a romantic jaunt to Canada? !
> Wow, that sounds so fun......lucky girl!



Leslie, I'm not sure yet if I'm a lucky girl - I will have to update you after I get there! LOL! But I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## dragonette

dyyong said:


> my sis family is moving to Canada sometime this year, I will be visiting often after they settle down, you going to east or west?



I'll be in Vancouver!


----------



## dyyong

pilatesworks said:


> Lucky Duck!
> I will be waiting for pics!
> What year was yours?!
> There are some great deals to be had if you are in the right place at the right time.......
> Remember my 08 Bal Moto jacket with Silver Zippers for around $1500.00 from German Ebay?! That was my steal of a lifetime, esp since I am such a Moto Jacket Junkie!


 
*YOU* are the lucky duck, I haven't hang out in Bal forum lately and miss your steal 
mine was W tag 2006 S/S, I totally agree with the IN THE RIGHT PLACE AT THE RIGHT TIME thing 
will post pictures when she's here


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> I'll be in Vancouver!


 
Vancouver in SUMMER is full of adventure


----------



## dragonette

dyyong said:


> Vancouver in SUMMER is full of adventure



I know huh? I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi lovely ladies, I'm back from holiday! Had a great time with the girls, but 12 days away from BF and Jimmi was a bit to long I must admit And it did not help that I got 5 (!) packages on our door step when I was away either, hahaha. Will tell you about them later

So, what did I miss around here?


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I'm back from holiday! Had a great time with the girls, but 12 days away from BF and Jimmi was a bit to long I must admit And it did not help that I got 5 (!) packages on our door step when I was away either, hahaha. Will tell you about them later
> 
> So, what did I miss around here?



hi, *PP* so nice to see yu back!  any pics you can show us of your trip?  i bet you are happy to be home with your men! and what did you get now? 

i had surgery on my wrist last fri, so i'm typing with one hand, ughh.......other than that, life is good!


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> hi, *PP* so nice to see yu back!  any pics you can show us of your trip?  i bet you are happy to be home with your men! and what did you get now?
> 
> i had surgery on my wrist last fri, so i'm typing with one hand, ughh.......other than that, life is good!



Oh Red, did you need surgery because of you fracture in your wrist? Wow, you have had so much pain with that, poor thing. Hope it will heel soon now!

I will post some pics for you later on (need to upload first) 
And I have been a bad girl and cheated big time on Bal but also got some cute Bal accessories! Sold some bags to fund this, so actually I haven't been that bad (other than the cheating, lol)


----------



## xlana

Hi everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself here in the Bal forum! I'm usually over in the RM subforum, but I've always loved Balenciaga since the creation of the motorcycle bags. I've shied away from buying the bags in the past because I was like 14 when it came out lol.

Well now, I'm much older, and have the budget to buy..lol. I'm currently searching for my first Bal bag, which will be a City with RH! I just don't know what color yet!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi and welcome *xlana*

A RH City is the perfect choice for a firs Bbag, IMO. The City is my fav style! Maybe you should go for a color that you do not have in a RM bag already? I love a classic black RH City but Bal is known for their beautiful colors (and a mail reason they are so addictive!) so if you dare then I would def. go for a pop color


----------



## purses & pugs

So I promised to post some pics from my Tenerife holiday (especially for you *Red*!) so here are a few:

Eating lunch at the beach






And having a beer after lunch (me left)





Taking a stroll at a beach promenade





The mini coin followed me around everywhere, here with an incredible yummy Cava Sangria!





I love Fanta and here I got the soda in this huge boot-shaped glass, lol





View from out hotel balcony. For some reason you can see the sea, but it is right behind the buildings and trees.


----------



## redskater

oh wow, it looks so beautiful!  i need a vacation on a beach!  thanks for posting,  you look adorable as always.  how many bbags did you take?  what color are you carrying in that pic?  did you post the goodies you got?


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> oh wow, it looks so beautiful!  i need a vacation on a beach!  thanks for posting,  you look adorable as always.  how many bbags did you take?  what color are you carrying in that pic?  did you post the goodies you got?



Thanks sweet Red! I love beach vacations but my BF hates them so I go with my girlfriends instead and we had so much fun I took my Argent WE, Tomato City (the one in the pic) and a Ivory Flat Clutch with me. I have posted more pics of these in the pictures thread. 

I've been cheating on Bal lately (run to hide behind a big rock!) and you can see why here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-bal-girl-cheating-big-time-double-reveal-603844.html
I also posted more stuff in the non-bal purchase thread and I will post my two new Bal accessories in the July purchase thread very soon


----------



## MAGJES

Great shot!!  ....I want to dive right in !


----------



## xlana

*purses&pugs* I wish I could go on vacation!! I'm going to miss the beaches in California. In about a month I'm moving from California to New York City! 

Funny thing you mentioned about getting a Bal in a color that I don't have in a RM bag, because I was just looking at Pourpre but I already have a Wine Nikki!  Must search more!!


----------



## riiella

hi ladies,

may i please check what is the cons of buying a Bal white bag? will the leather discolour with time? also, is the resale value of white bags much lower than the other colours?


----------



## redskater

riiella said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> may i please check what is the cons of buying a Bal white bag? will the leather discolour with time? also, is the resale value of white bags much lower than the other colours?



white does tend to yellow and also color transfer can be a problem.


----------



## riiella

thanks for the prompt response. =)


----------



## Ghost55

redskater said:


> hi, *PP* so nice to see yu back! any pics you can show us of your trip? i bet you are happy to be home with your men! and what did you get now?
> 
> i had surgery on my wrist last fri, so i'm typing with one hand, ughh.......other than that, life is good!


 
*I hope all went well Red!!! Sending hugs your way doll....*



purses & pugs said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I'm back from holiday! Had a great time with the girls, but 12 days away from BF and Jimmi was a bit to long I must admit And it did not help that I got 5 (!) packages on our door step when I was away either, hahaha. Will tell you about them later
> 
> So, what did I miss around here?


 
*Welcome back and fabulous pics my friend!!!*


----------



## purses & pugs

*MAGJES*, actually I did not use the pool at all, I only to took swims in the sea! Nice to look at though

*Ghost*, thank you we had a great time but were really lazy. All we did was eat and lie at the beach, lol!


----------



## redskater

*thanks ghostie* i'm feeling better now, want to get back to doing instead of sitting!  going to vegas fri!  at least i only need one arm to pull the slots!


----------



## dizzywizzy

hi everybody!

nice to see you back pugs, great pics! 

redskater, have fun in vegas!!!!! Don't drink too much
and somehow injure your good arm!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A* Love your pics, glad you are back!! 

Red - have fun in vegas! You just got back from there it seems hehe I'm going in Sept, CAN'T wait!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

dizzywizzy said:


> hi everybody!
> 
> nice to see you back pugs, great pics!
> 
> redskater, have fun in vegas!!!!! Don't drink too much
> and somehow injure your good arm!!


Thanks *dizzy*! We had a great time but it's nice to be back too (missed BF and Jimmi a lot)



wonderwoman9 said:


> *A* Love your pics, glad you are back!!
> 
> Red - have fun in vegas! You just got back from there it seems hehe I'm going in Sept, CAN'T wait!!!



Thanks **B**! And I'm so happy you'll have a trip to Vegas with your BF, wish I could go there sometime!


*Red*, you are so lucky who can go to Vegas all the time (at least i feel like you do, lol), be sure to treat yourself with a Triple bracelet while you are there!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Oh yes *A* when you come to the US again I will meet you there (Vegas)!  So much fun!!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> Oh yes *A* when you come to the US again I will meet you there (Vegas)!  So much fun!!



Oh yes, definitely!


----------



## Lynpett

I have a question for you gals. I'm looking at a '07 Day. Would you gals go with Jaune or Rouille? I don't know if the Juane is a real yellow or more of an orange yellow. And I don't know if Rouille is bright orange or more of a muted rust. Which would be your preference. Any help out there?


----------



## purses & pugs

Lynpett said:


> I have a question for you gals. I'm looking at a '07 Day. Would you gals go with Jaune or Rouille? I don't know if the Juane is a real yellow or more of an orange yellow. And I don't know if Rouille is bright orange or more of a muted rust. Which would be your preference. Any help out there?



Jaune is more of an orangy yellow. I believe 07 Rouille is more of a muted rusty color but I'm not 100% sure since I only have seen the 06 Rouille IRL which I have a City in. The 06 Rouille is definitely not bright, it's a muted rust.


----------



## dyyong

just checked tracking my STEAL OF A LIFETIME BBag are in town!!!!!!  should I track my mail carrier down?


----------



## missmoimoi

I got around to sorting out a few blues & greys with the help of knowledgeable SA at Holts today, finally 

I got to compare with my own eyes:

2010 anthracite
2010 bleu roi
older tempete
2010 canard

Before this, another SA had pointed me in the wrong direction with regards to Anthracite and that is why I thought it was such a blu-ish grey.  IMHO, it's almost a pure grey with a slightly green-teal undertone, but that's just me & the lighting, of course.  I think my faves are Canard & Anthracite followed by Bleu roi...they are all gorgeous


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> Jaune is more of an orangy yellow. I believe 07 Rouille is more of a muted rusty color but I'm not 100% sure since I only have seen the 06 Rouille IRL which I have a City in. The 06 Rouille is definitely not bright, it's a muted rust.



P&P is right, jaune is orangy yellow, definitely. Beautiful and rich, varies a bit from bag to bag (some are darker, deeper in colour than others). THat is a jaune makeup in my avatar there. <-----

Rouille 07 is quite similar to rouille 06, I posted some comparisons here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-well-do-you-know-your-bal-colours-363495.html.


----------



## Lynpett

I was buying from ****** and Erica recommended the '07 Rouille. It should be here on Monday and I'm very excited & am hoping it's not too bright and orangy. Thanks for all the help and comments.


----------



## Lynpett

drati said:


> P&P is right, jaune is orangy yellow, definitely. Beautiful and rich, varies a bit from bag to bag (some are darker, deeper in colour than others). THat is a jaune makeup in my avatar there. <-----
> 
> Rouille 07 is quite similar to rouille 06, I posted some comparisons here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-well-do-you-know-your-bal-colours-363495.html.


 
This was a great help. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## drati

Congratulations, I really love rouille. It's an unusual colour, bright but grounded at the same time as it has earthy undertones. It's gorgeous and 07 leather is generally very good.


----------



## Classiebag

Since everyone is chatting, I just wanted to say Thank You to the ladies that Authenticicate the B-bags for everyone. I have never asked about one but do we have any idea how much time and trouble these ladies take to help us out and make sure that we don't get ripped-off? Hours and hours. They are like big sisters looking out for us. They don't have to do this. They do it because they want to help us and I just think a BIG THANK YOU is in order. (I am not one of those ladies either).It's great to know there is someone to ask because I don't think I would know a real good replica from a real one. Makes me feel a whole lot better when I get ready to purchase a B-Bag. Thanks again ladies!!!!!!


----------



## xlana

Sorry to be a newbie and ask a question like this, but I've gone through the library reference threads of blue and gray bags but couldn't find a color quite like the color I have in my mind. I'm wondering if there has ever been a slate blue-gray Balenciaga leather? The closest I've found is glacier blue, but it's too light. 

To better represent the color I'm looking for, I've photoshopped a picture to show you girls. The color I'm searching for is a true blue gray, similar to Rebecca Minkoff's Stonewash blue for those of you who are familiar with that leather. It could even be a tad darker than the color in the photo. TIA girls!


----------



## ieweuyhs

How about a Tempete (2009 F/W)?

Here's my Tempete Work.


----------



## Fashion1

xlana, you may want to check out Tempete. That seems to be a blueish grey. Also, some year's Anthracites are grey but with heavy blue undertones, and may be similar to RM's stonewash blue.


----------



## Fashion1

Classiebag said:


> Since everyone is chatting, I just wanted to say Thank You to the ladies that Authenticicate the B-bags for everyone. I have never asked about one but do we have any idea how much time and trouble these ladies take to help us out and make sure that we don't get ripped-off? Hours and hours. They are like big sisters looking out for us. They don't have to do this. They do it because they want to help us and I just think a BIG THANK YOU is in order. (I am not one of those ladies either).It's great to know there is someone to ask because I don't think I would know a real good replica from a real one. Makes me feel a whole lot better when I get ready to purchase a B-Bag. Thanks again ladies!!!!!!


 
I second this!! Thanks to those ladies


----------



## xlana

*ieweuyhs* and *fashion1* thanks for the replies!

I've seen Tempete in person, my cousin has the GSH PT. It's a beautiful color, but there's too much green in it while I want more blue.

I've also seen Anthracite in person, and I thought it was a gunmetal gray?? Does anthracite change every season because Balenciaga has a different leather batch?


----------



## MAGJES

Xlana - my SW Blue is almost a navy bag now  - it's darkened that much .

Two colors come to mind if you want something slate-blue grey...'09 Tempete or even darker maybe '10 Canard.

Edit that - you've seen Tempete - hmmmm.....maybe blue glacier from '07.


----------



## xlana

^^
I know I saw it!! I still think it's gorgeous...I love slate blue. And I think a Bal in slate blue would be a great first Bal bag for me!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Maybe you could browse through these colour charts?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! It has been so quiet here lately, anyone here?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hi! I'm here! What a long, hot day! I'm tired of this heat!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Its hot here too! YUCK I feel gross-I cant wait for cooler weather!


----------



## xlana

I went into Nordstrom today and they had a new color that I'd never seen before. The SA told me it was "Oxford Gray". But I could have sworn it was Anthracite, although both SAs assured me it wasn't and that they had seen Anthracite before. Still,this was a new color to me...I liked it a lot though! It was a stormy gray leather with blue and green undertones depending on the light. Have any of you ladies seen this leather before too? The SA told me it was a new color??


----------



## serene

I went to balenciaga store in cannes and tried on Day but found it to be too big for me ush: damn


----------



## paulabamboo

Hi ladies!
I want a new Bal, so I've been doing some research and I read about "seconds" that is suppose to be bags with little defects? One more doubt , I saw some awful bags to sell on e-bay, that the seller claims that he bought in an outlet in Florence, the leather is very shiny, the handles are thinner and also the font on the tag is different. Can somebody explain to me, if "outlet" is just a way to sell fake bags ( because they look so ugly).I'm very worried, I'm from Brazil and there is a lot of people selling this bags claiming that are real. I appreciate any help!
Thanks in advance....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BLACK-BALEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1422d52f


----------



## yunces

Hi ladies...have a very wonderful weekend with bag that you love


----------



## redskater

paulabamboo said:


> Hi ladies!
> I want a new Bal, so I've been doing some research and I read about "seconds" that is suppose to be bags with little defects? One more doubt , I saw some awful bags to sell on e-bay, that the seller claims that he bought in an outlet in Florence, the leather is very shiny, the handles are thinner and also the font on the tag is different. Can somebody explain to me, if "outlet" is just a way to sell fake bags ( because they look so ugly).I'm very worried, I'm from Brazil and there is a lot of people selling this bags claiming that are real. I appreciate any help!
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BLACK-BALEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1422d52f



any authenticity questions should be posted in the authenticate thread.  however this one is fake.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, ladies! Anyone out there?

Well, contrary to all the heat some of you have been experiencing, SG's weather has been mostly cloudy and rainy. Last Saturday, it was reported that the rain that fell in a mere 2 hours exceeded the average rainfall for the ENTIRE month of July.


----------



## REREsaurus

Aww man! I surpassed my 7000th post and didn't even say anything interesting...


----------



## purses & pugs

REREsaurus said:


> Aww man! I surpassed my 7000th post and didn't even say anything interesting...


Stop being silly now, I think you do and you sure crack me up sometimes! Love your posts RERE


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ PandP thank you darling! I enjoy reading your posts as well, and seeing you and your puggies too.  Love them.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Is it normal to be paranoid about how quickly i think my bbag is breaking in?


----------



## redskater

glendaPLEASE said:


> Is it normal to be paranoid about how quickly i think my bbag is breaking in?



 they do soften up pretty quickly once you start using them. now if you mean that it's falling apart or something like that then, no they shouldn't do that.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

redskater: Thanks for the info! My bbag is solid in terms of construction, but it was definitely getting softer and floppier, especially around the handle. I think the rate at which this happened is what was alarming to me. But good to know that this seems to be normal.


----------



## Addy

Hello peeps! Anyone around?


----------



## pilatesworks

Help!!!
I am stuck at a camping site out in the middle of nowhere .....
I am trying so hard to keep from breaking down, but last night it poured and our tent, sleeping pads, bedding, clothes, all sopping wet. 
I am NOT a camping kinda gal, but put up with it so my kids can unplug and be quiet with nature and all that..... But this is definitely pushng me to my limits....
Thanks for letting me vent, thanks also for Iphones so I can at least sneak away and know the real SANE world is still out there somewhere.....
At least my bag was in the van, no Bbag this year as I knew we would really be roughing it, brought my AW Rocco ( obsessed with that bag, BTW!)
OK, I better go string some lines to dry out all the stuff, the sun is up now.
Xxxxxx


----------



## pilatesworks

Help!!!
I am stuck at a camping site out in the middle of nowhere .....
I am trying so hard to keep from breaking down, but last night it poured and our tent, sleeping pads, bedding, clothes, all sopping wet. 
I am NOT a camping kinda gal, but put up with it so my kids can unplug and be quiet with nature and all that..... But this is definitely pushng me to my limits....
Thanks for letting me vent, thanks also for Iphones so I can at least sneak away and know the real SANE world is still out there somewhere.....
At least my bag was in the van, no Bbag this year as I knew we would really be roughing it, brought my AW Rocco ( obsessed with that bag, BTW!)
OK, I better go string some lines to dry out all the stuff, the sun is up now.
Xxxxxx


----------



## redskater

oh no Leslie!  sorry but that just doesn't sound like fun to me.. My idea of camping is opening the sliding glass door at a 4 star resort!  but I'm sure it's great for family time!  hang in there at least no bbags were involved!


----------



## Conni618

pilatesworks said:


> Help!!!
> I am stuck at a camping site out in the middle of nowhere .....
> I am trying so hard to keep from breaking down, but last night it poured and our tent, sleeping pads, bedding, clothes, all sopping wet.
> I am NOT a camping kinda gal, but put up with it so my kids can unplug and be quiet with nature and all that..... But this is definitely pushng me to my limits....
> Thanks for letting me vent, thanks also for Iphones so I can at least sneak away and know the real SANE world is still out there somewhere.....
> At least my bag was in the van, no Bbag this year as I knew we would really be roughing it, brought my AW Rocco ( obsessed with that bag, BTW!)
> OK, I better go string some lines to dry out all the stuff, the sun is up now.
> Xxxxxx



I'm sorry.. aarrrrggghhh!  I was feeling a little deprived when you mentioned your long vacation ...but I didn't know you were CAMPING!

Reminded me of years ago, my DH and kids LOVED this old Winnebego he'd bought, and they wanted to go somewhere in it every minute they weren't working or in school.  It had nasty old shag carpeting near the sleeping section, and the first weekend I was trying to quit smoking, it rained, and the roof leaked.  Not so much on the beds, but when I stepped down onto the floor, the water squished up between my toes.  If the carpet had been clean, I might not have lost it.  Had myself a little temper tantrum.  Not a good example for kids..  Didn't care.  

Camping is so much fun in retrospect.  Sometimes the actual camping..not so much.  I hope yours becomes wonderful before you get to reminisce about it!


----------



## Addy

pilatesworks said:


> Help!!!
> I am stuck at a camping site out in the middle of nowhere .....
> I am trying so hard to keep from breaking down, but last night it poured and our tent, sleeping pads, bedding, clothes, all sopping wet.
> I am NOT a camping kinda gal, but put up with it so my kids can unplug and be quiet with nature and all that..... But this is definitely pushng me to my limits....
> Thanks for letting me vent, thanks also for Iphones so I can at least sneak away and know the real SANE world is still out there somewhere.....
> At least my bag was in the van, no Bbag this year as I knew we would really be roughing it, brought my AW Rocco ( obsessed with that bag, BTW!)
> OK, I better go string some lines to dry out all the stuff, the sun is up now.
> Xxxxxx



The last time I tented was last year. I put my foot down and said NO MORE to DH. It rained and I was cold and miserable. We stayed at a private condo this time - that is my type of camping. 

DH is looking into buying a trailer - that would be good for me.


----------



## Livia1

It's oh so quiet in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







What's everybody up to?


----------



## Addy

Livia1 said:


> It's oh so quiet in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's everybody up to?



I know... I think I scared everyone off


----------



## Conni618

^^^

No..no..no.  It seems pretty quiet everywhere on this subforum today.  I've just checked back a couple of times to see if Leslie has dried off.  I guess no news is good news. :wondering


----------



## Tooomz

Hello, it's been a while. Just got a black city and decided to give it as a gift to my mother. I'm in love with the Velo shape but wondering if it hangs too low for a 5'5 height. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## redskater

I'm here briefly.  Going down to Houston for a few days, hoping to get to NM to see some new merchandise.  

Hi to all you MIA's!

*Toomz* I tried the velo on a while back but can't remember where it hit.  I'm 5'5 too. but I do remember it was longer than I like. I'll try it on again if NM's has one.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey *Toomz*, I'm about 5'6. The top of my Velo hits me around the waist and the bag ends around my upper thigh. Hope that helps.


----------



## Addy

Tooomz said:


> Hello, it's been a while. Just got a black city and decided to give it as a gift to my mother. I'm in love with the Velo shape but wondering if it hangs too low for a 5'5 height. Anyone got any tips?



You're sweet to gift that to your mom!

I am thinking about the Velo more for the size and shape rather than the long strap... I am 5 feet nothing and I know it will hang too long for me if I do cross-body


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think *MichK* posted a mod pic with her Velo before. She's about 5'3? And the top of the bag was already hitting her around the hips.

But I know of some ladies who doubled up their straps and use that shorter strap (about length of a PT strap when doubled up).


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi, I am dried off and went to a sweet Inn on the Maine coast for a few days.
Back to camping, but we are on the most beautiful spot on the beach, pine Forest on one side, rugged coast and gorgeous beach, clear cool air....
Completely over my meltdown, lol!
I was sea kayaking today withnthe kids, and having a lobster dinner tonite . 
I am happy !
Take care everybody, will be back soonish.
Hope everyone is ok! Xxxxx


----------



## mere girl

oh wow - that sounds like paradise! So glad you have got over the other wet day!
Enjoy your lobster  - so jealous...


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Yup, that night was hellish. 
This is very peaceful, my kind of camping. Clean, easy, quiet....
Having said that, I would take a hotel in a nano-second.
But yes, these will be good family memories, so I am trying to be upbeat most of the time ( except when I was soaking wet and miserable in the cold pre-dawn hours that fateful night...)


----------



## redskater

glad to see you are having a  better time Leslie!  that does sound wonderful, especially the cool air.  I'm headed down to Houston for a few days this evening and am dreading the heat and humidity, even though it's not much better here.   I would love to be on a beach in Maine right about now.  have fun!


----------



## Tooomz

redskater said:


> *Toomz* I tried the velo on a while back but can't remember where it hit.  I'm 5'5 too. but I do remember it was longer than I like. I'll try it on again if NM's has one.


*
redskater*, thanks! I ordered it for my friend in Bleu Roi so I will get a chance to model it soon hopefully. She's about 5'2 so I don't know how it will look on her. She said she didn't mind if it was long but it's the sort of thing that would bother me. Another friend wants it in Seigle so may get to finally see this color in real life as well. 



ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Toomz*, I'm about 5'6. The top of my Velo hits me around the waist and the bag ends around my upper thigh. Hope that helps.



Thanks *ieweuyhs*! It does help  So now I know it will be shorter when it's worn crossbody. I didn't know that others used their PT straps to shorten it, smart idea. I'll try to look for MichK's photos. 



Addy said:


> You're sweet to gift that to your mom!
> 
> I am thinking about the Velo more for the size and shape rather than the  long strap... I am 5 feet nothing and I know it will hang too long for  me if I do cross-body



*Addy*, I've been searching for a good cross-body bag for a while now. The Courier is too big (despite all the lovely leather), and the PT too short. I keep searching for one that's just right  I wish Bal straps were adjustable. The only adjustable ones I've seen are the Courier straps. 

*Leslie*, enjoy your trip. Sounds like fun! Do take photos of the beautiful scenery!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ They didn't use PT straps. They doubled up the given Velo straps which made the strap shorter.


----------



## REREsaurus

Toomz - When I had a black City and Velo, I used the City strap for the Velo and it was PERFECT. I'm 5'3''. (I of course couldn't wear it cross-body w/ the city strap, but slung it on one shoulder and it was again, perfect.)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anyone lurking around tonight? Can't believe it's August already. Where did the past 7 months go?


----------



## pilatesworks

Hiya everyone! I am still on my vacay, now at the Jersey Shore at the beach house, quite beautiful here..... Last night we found a live baby shark washed up on shore.... I picked him up and put him back in the water, hope he was ok!
Very cool!
Hope everyone is having a great summer!
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Maybe I am retarded, maybe it's because I am new around this thread.... but, what is the difference between a MOTORCYCLE City bag and just a City??


----------



## Tooomz

REREsaurus said:


> Toomz - When I had a black City and Velo, I used the City strap for the Velo and it was PERFECT. I'm 5'3''. (I of course couldn't wear it cross-body w/ the city strap, but slung it on one shoulder and it was again, perfect.)



*RERE*, I'll let her know she can wear it like that. Thank you!

I got the bag yesterday and fell in love with it. It was hard to give it to its rightful owner. Think I need a Bleu Roi Velo now. It was the perfect fit for the two of us. I'm in love with the Velo style now but can't decide if I should get Bleu Roi because I love the color so much or if I should go for another color. Thoughts?


----------



## Tooomz

ieweuyhs said:


> Anyone lurking around tonight? Can't believe it's August already. Where did the past 7 months go?


I can't either! Before you know it, it will be 2011! 



pilatesworks said:


> Hiya everyone! I am still on my vacay, now at the Jersey Shore at the beach house, quite beautiful here..... Last night we found a live baby shark washed up on shore.... I picked him up and put him back in the water, hope he was ok!
> Very cool!
> Hope everyone is having a great summer!
> Xxxxxx


*Leslie*, that's amazing! I hope the shark's okay too! Summer is going great on this side of the world 



AmbassadorBri said:


> Maybe I am retarded, maybe it's because I am new around this thread.... but, what is the difference between a MOTORCYCLE City bag and just a City??


From my understanding, Motorcycle City bag has the regular hardware & City may have either regular or SGH/RGGH/GGH.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Ahhh....  Toomz, thank you so much.  I really do appreciate it!

Okay, now for the really embarrassing question... What does RGGH/SGH/GGH mean?


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Silver Giant Hardware??  Gold Giant Hardware?  and what is RGGH


----------



## missty4

You pick up quick! Rose gold giant hardware hhottie


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Ah ha!!!  Sheesh... I need to stay away from this sub forum... Too much bad influence... bad temptation... Must. Save. Money.....  ACCCKKKK!!!

I am a Hayden-Harnett Refugee....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tooomz said:


> From my understanding, Motorcycle City bag has the regular hardware & City may have either regular or SGH/RGGH/GGH.



I think the Motorcycle bags just refer to the line of bags with the standard front zip and two side buckles look, such as the First, City, Part Time, Work, Weekender... They can be either RH or GH.


----------



## Aarponen

Hi all, miss this community. It is really hard to discuss the bags I no longer desire, and not finding joy after ggh was discontinued, poor me. The excitement of sharing new babies and all the rest was my me time of the day for months... Just wanted to say hi to all of you.


----------



## mere girl

Hi Aarponen - I really miss all your lovely photos I used to see on here - it was all your stunning shots that made me realise just how gorgeous Bal bags are! Hope you are ok and will join us now and then!!??


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello all! I'm back from 2 weeks holiday where we rented a summer house/cabin by the sea here in Norway. Had a great time Hope everyone is well!

Some pics. Here is a traditional Norwegian shrimp sandwich, yum!







We found a lot of wild raspberries! Tastes heavenly with vanilla sauce. 





Jimmi in the sunset


----------



## Livia1

p&p, you're back 
Gorgeous pics. I'm glad you had a lovely time. 
Oh and I luuurve shrimps on white bread with dill and lemon, yum!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Livia! We had a very relaxing time with no internet except sloooow edge on iPhone 
Oh, and here is a pic of my new speciality - the yummy summer drink Sangria!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Aarponen said:


> Hi all, miss this community. It is really hard to discuss the bags I no longer desire, and not finding joy after ggh was discontinued, poor me. The excitement of sharing new babies and all the rest was my me time of the day for months... Just wanted to say hi to all of you.




Hi Aarponen, hope you are doing well!  So what have you been up to then in all this spare time away from bbags???


----------



## Livia1

Uh, I'd love a glass of that right now. Looks delicious. Can you believe it, I've never had Sangria 
I was without internet for 2 weeks when we went to Greece and I must admit, I loved it. Very relaxing in every way.


----------



## dizzywizzy

P&P those pics are fantastic!!

Shrimp is one of my favorites, but I wouldn't have been able to eat that sandwich with the 2 on the side there staring at me...lol 

Glad you had a good time, I would love to see Norway one day!!! During the Northern lights!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Uh, I'd love a glass of that right now. Looks delicious. Can you believe it, I've never had Sangria
> I was without internet for 2 weeks when we went to Greece and I must admit, I loved it. Very relaxing in every way.



I agree, it was lovely with a little break from the real world! No stress, just did "old fashion" things like playing cards and yatzy, grilling outside and swim in the sea. 

You never had Sangria??! I got this great recipe when I was in Tenerife, I can PM you it if you like. Very easy to make and taste yummy on a hot summer day!


----------



## purses & pugs

dizzywizzy said:


> P&P those pics are fantastic!!
> 
> Shrimp is one of my favorites, but I wouldn't have been able to eat that sandwich with the 2 on the side there staring at me...lol
> 
> Glad you had a good time, I would love to see Norway one day!!! During the Northern lights!



Thanks, we had a great time! Believe it or not Northern light came while we there!! it's normally much further north in Norway but this time it came south as well. Unfortunately it showed up at 1 am and I was a sleep So I have never seen it either.


----------



## Livia1

Sounds like the perfect things to do when you're at a summer house! Like I told you, we were just at the summer house as well and now I want to go again 
Do PM me that recipe for Sangria 

Sorry you missed the norther lights when you were so close, argh!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes, it was annoying to miss that! I hope you had a great time as well at the summer house you rented and share some pics of you like I'll PM you the recipe for Sangria.


----------



## delmilano

^^i love sangria, one of my favorite drinks in summer. your mod pics on the pics thread are awesome, thanks for sharing *P*, looks like norway was sunny and nice.


----------



## Livia1

^ It's actually my bf's familys house so we go there quite often 
My computer isn't working atm (needs a new power supply) so I'm using the laptop atm and I don't have any pics on this from the sommerhouse. Unfortunately, because I do think we have some gorgeous photos from there - it's right by the ocean, yum!


----------



## delmilano

so jimmi was sunbathing by the sea.


----------



## redskater

hey PP, glad to see you around again, this thread is always so quiet when you're on holiday!  that food looks yummy and Jimmi looks like he's having a good time!  I'd give anything for a beach scene right now, it's so hot here, it's rediculous!  welcome home!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> ^^i love sangria, one of my favorite drinks in summer. your mod pics on the pics thread are awesome, thanks for sharing *P*, looks like norway was sunny and nice.





delmilano said:


> so jimmi was sunbathing by the sea.



Thank you! We had a lot of warm and sunny days but also a few rainy ones where we played games inside, reading and stuff like that. It's ok with rain for a few days but boring in the long run! And yes, Jimmi loves the sun and he loves to walk around without a leash (which I always must put on him in the city where we live)


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> ^ It's actually my bf's familys house so we go there quite often
> My computer isn't working atm (needs a new power supply) so I'm using the laptop atm and I don't have any pics on this from the sommerhouse. Unfortunately, because I do think we have some gorgeous photos from there - it's right by the ocean, yum!



Oh I would love to see some photos when you have the chance! Sounds like a very lovely place and it must be really nice to go there that often.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> hey PP, glad to see you around again, this thread is always so quiet when you're on holiday!  that food looks yummy and Jimmi looks like he's having a good time!  I'd give anything for a beach scene right now, it's so hot here, it's rediculous!  welcome home!!!



Thanks sweet red! Lol, this thread hasn't been very busy I can see, but it's holiday time for a lot of us so I guess that has an impact too Jimmi always enjoy vacation time, it means he can be around us all the time and hardy ever be alone! Hope you'll find a way too cool down...what about some sangria


----------



## MarieG

Hi ladies, I just discovered this thread! Totally love the idea of having a Bal chat room!

I am soooo glad the Bal quality has improved significantly again! I am actually looking into the 2010 bags now  I had a bad experience with '08 Turquoise (I had a work and a coin purse and my coin purse suddenly stared yellowing and greening and fading so I sold my Turquoise work because I was so scared it would do the same one day- I looooved the color when I first got it though!) so I'm really, really glad to hear and see that the quality is great again

After careful research I managed to get a beautiful '07 Black Work that has not faded and a super smooshy, gorgeous '08 Black City in jet black. I am also really loving Outremer and Granny and Amethyst and they don't seem to have any fading issues which is good. Apart from that I am a die hard 2005 fan (as most ladies here I think) but I'm delighted to hear 2010 seems to be a great quality collection again as I do really love a new bag for retail that has beautiful leather and keeps it's color 

Sorry for the long post :shame:

I also recently got married by the way- pics are here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=457854&id=661100124&l=56a8c591b0 


I hope you enjoy them


----------



## delmilano

^^congrats marieG, had a look at your wedding pics, you looked gorgeous, chic white dress, simple yet elegant. very pretty. i also had a white roses bouquet for my wedding, very similar to yours. 
bal blues often turn yellow or fade. my sky blue mu from 08 has faded a lot, i wish i had bought a MU in another color. some of the new agneau bags are very nice, very smooshy and beautifully distressed. but i have seen many with dry leather. 
i agree that some 2010 bags are really great, especially black and anthra.


----------



## MarieG

^^ Thanks so much, *Delmilano*! 

I know! The post 2006 have so many issues which is why I'm really scared of investing in any further ones. I emailed the seller of my '07 Black work ( a fellow PFer) and the seller of my '08 Black City (RDC) and my '08 White SGH Clutch (******) quite a few times before taking the plunge because I'd be so devastated if my bags turned green and yellow. It's not like Bals are cheap and I'd honestly still be just as upset even if they were 50% cheaper 

Your collection is absolutely fabulous by the way!


----------



## redskater

congrats on your marriage*Marie*!  you look beautiful in your pics!  I agree on the various leathers. I've got a couple from 08 that are great but I've seen some very dry from that year and 2010. But I;ve also seen some great leathers from 2010 as well. I think it just depends on from bag to bag.  oh well, that's bal for ya!


----------



## MarieG

Hi *Redskater*, thanks so much for the congrats and also for the info about 2010 Bals!  Ok, I'm really glad to be talking to you ladies because I spent quite a bit less time on the PF and the Bal forum because I just wasn't happy with the leathers and thought they had finally improved the consistency quite a bit in 2010. I'm really not a big fan of the whole hit and miss thing. Bal are so beautiful- I really wish they'd get their quality control together!

The good thing is that I recently noticed that I have every bag I really want/ ever wanted (after going through  and hunting for lads of bags including i.e. a '05 Turquoise Work, a '05 Magenta Work, another '05 Turquoise City etc etc) and noticed:

I barely get around to wearing all of my bags! I sometimes feel like I don't do all of my bags justice because I go through phases of wearing one and after a week or two I think I should really swap and when I look into my cupboard I get reminded about all of the other bags I have and love and should wear. So for now I think I'll try and stick to my current collection and rotate more  Can you ladies relate to that feeling?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Marie*, your wedding pics are beautiful! Many congrats!! You were such a chic, classy and very pretty bride! Love your dress and bouqet 

As for Bbags after 05/06 I must say I disagree a little. I have two 05 bags, Rouge Theatre and Caramel City. My RT has amazing distressed leather and the color is TDF!! The Caramel's leather is on the thin side and is smooth but I love the vintage brown color so much that I will never let it go. I also have an 06 Rouille City with the most amazing leather ever, super distressed and pillowy! Same goes for my 07 Tomate and 07 black RH City. 

When it comes to 08 I have an Ametyst SGH PT with thick and yummy leather and the color has not faded at all. Same goes for my 08 Sapphire City which has thick and distressed leather and it is an extremely beautiful purple which has not faded. I also had an 08 Ruby Work, one of the most beautiful true reds I have ever seen and leather was great. Unfortunaltey I sold it because I do not wear the Work style very much. My fav 09 bags are my Tempete SGH City and Poupre GGH Pon Pom, both with great leather, great colors and great smell with no fading!

But you are so right when it comes to the 2010 bags Personally, the SS 2010 is my favorite season! The colors and the leather are so incredible that I couldn't believe my eyes! I totally went bananas and bought the Moutarde, Light Olive, Black, Sahara, Papeete and Outremer:shame: Love them all to pieces!!

Ok so I have a lot of Bbags, but I love them all and use them all. My favorite thing in the morning is to choose a bag after I get dressed, it makes me happy


----------



## MarieG

Thanks so much, *Purses & Pugs*! 

I'm really glad to hear about your gorgy bags! I am always really enjoying your posts in the Photos wearing your BBags thread by the way! You definitely rock your Bals!


----------



## purses & pugs

^aw, thank you very much! And I think you definitely should consider getting a 2010 Bal, I'm sure you won't regret it


----------



## chemosphere

Congrats on your wedding *MarieG*!!!  I will have to agree with all the comments that you made a stunning bride.  I LOVE your dress too!  Very beautiful.  I also chose a very simple, modern sheath style dress for my wedding.... to match our casual wedding (we got married in our downtown LA loft, 10 years ago last month!!!).  I didn't notice in your pics, but did you use your white Bal clutch for your wedding or post-ceremony outfit?!


----------



## MarieG

^^Thank you, *Chemosphere*!  Congrats on your wedding, too!  I wanted to go with my White Bal Clutch but in the end decided that this little satin clutch completed the outfit a bit better. That's probably the only day of the year and one of the very, very few days in the past 4 years I wasn't wearing a Bal!


----------



## m-s-m-d

MarieG Congratulations!! what a sexy, beautiful and elegant bride 
Thinking of going anywhere for your honeymoon?


----------



## MarieG

Thank you!  We went to Malta right afterwards which was really beautiful!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hi guys.  I'm bored.

whoops.  realized this chat ended yesterday....man I AM really bored!


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning everyone, happy Friday

Tomorrow morning we'll having a bachelorette party for one of my best friends (she is getting married next Saturday) and we are going rafting in a very big and famous river in Norway! Yikes, I'm a bit scared but also excited! We'll kidnap her tomorrow morning at 7 am, dress her up in an ugly oufit and make her do lots weird stuff on the way. After the rafting the "crew" will make us dinner and we'll take a bath and have drinks in a badestamp and sleep in a lavvo. Wish me luck


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Good morning everyone, happy Friday
> 
> Tomorrow morning we'll having a bachelorette party for one of my best friends (she is getting married next Saturday) and we are going rafting in a very big and famous river in Norway! Yikes, I'm a bit scared but also excited! We'll kidnap her tomorrow morning at 7 am, dress her up in an ugly oufit and make her do lots weird stuff on the way. After the rafting the "crew" will make us dinner and we'll take a bath and have drinks in a badestamp and sleep in a lavvo. Wish me luck


 

Oh, that sounds like so much fun. I was at a bachelorette party last Saturday (the wedding is tomorrow) but it wasn't nearly as fun. She's pregnant so there was a natural limit to what we could put her through 
Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh, that sounds like so much fun. I was at a bachelorette party last Saturday (the wedding is tomorrow) but it wasn't nearly as fun. She's pregnant so there was a natural limit to what we could put her through
> Have fun tomorrow!



Thanks! I see what you mean, it's not the same when the bride-to-be is pregnant. My friend got a baby in May, but her fiance will take good care of him while we are away so she has no choise but to bet waisted


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks! I see what you mean, it's not the same when the bride-to-be is pregnant. My friend got a baby in May, but her fiance will take good care of him while we are away so she has no choise but to bet waisted


 
Oh hey, if she recently had a baby I'm sure she'll be up to lots of fun


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi guys, I am back from my trip and trying to catch up on my TPF reading!
Have a great time this week-end P and P ! 
Livia, I am dying to see your latest bag! 
(I am way into the Alexander Wang Rocco lately......I have the Forest and just got the Luggage. Have been wearing them non-stop. I love the edgy look of the studs! )
And I just looked at Marie's beautiful wedding pics, congrats! 
Hope all my TPF friends are doing well ! 
(thanks for the encouragement and support while I was out in the woods camping and checking in on my Iphone this summer! )


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hi Leslie, I'm glad you survived your holiday! Must be good to get back Now it's my turn to camp in the woods, but only for one night and that is no problem


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^One night would be fun, esp since you will be with your best friends and partying! 
And did I hear you say that your raft guides would be preparing dinner? With luck they might be good-looking !


----------



## Livia1

Hi there Leslie, glad you survived the camping 
I am not familiar with the different Alexander Wang styles and I dare not look in the AW thread for fear of not being able to control myself


----------



## purses & pugs

^*Livia*, AW is addicting too...I don't vistit the AW thread very often because I get so tempted! I really want this bag and I'm afraid I will break down and get it if I think about it too much!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^One night would be fun, esp since you will be with your best friends and partying!
> And did I hear you say that your raft guides would be preparing dinner? With luck they might be good-looking !



Yes, it will be great! hahaha, you have a point! The maid of honor has actually tried to persuade the guides to strip too I hope they will


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Hahaha, wish I would be there to see that!


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> ^*Livia*, AW is addicting too...I don't vistit the AW thread very often because I get so tempted! I really want this bag and I'm afraid I will break down and get it if I think about it too much!!!



I was just in Barneys and saw this bag in Dark indigo, it was a stunner! I am not a hobo gal so I could resist! 

Livia, do NOT look at that AW thread......lots of BBag-ers love AW, it appeals to many of us so you might be the next to succumb.
I saw P and P, tatertot, miabella, and a few others with their bags in the " post you non-Bal purchases".
I was intrigued and went to the AW thread.....now I have 2 Roccos!
I am waiting for the Dark Grey Rocco with Silver studs to come out and will get that one too!


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^Hahaha, wish I would be there to see that!



there will be pics and I promise to post some


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> I was just in Barneys and saw this bag in Dark indigo, it was a stunner! *I am not a hobo gal so I could resist*!
> 
> Livia, do NOT look at that AW thread......lots of BBag-ers love AW, it appeals to many of us so you might be the next to succumb.
> I saw P and P, tatertot, miabella, and a few others with their bags in the " post you non-Bal purchases".
> I was intrigued and went to the AW thread.....now I have 2 Roccos!
> I am waiting for the Dark Grey Rocco with Silver studs to come out and will get that one too!



I'm not a hobo gal either (i.e. I have never own a Day) but when I saw this bag I totally fell in love! And the fact that is has the studs in the bottom too...omg, totally want it! How did the mustard look IRL compared to the pics at shopbop?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^*Livia*, AW is addicting too...I don't vistit the AW thread very often because I get so tempted! I really want this bag and I'm afraid I will break down and get it if I think about it too much!!!


 
Oh yes, I was just telling Mia Bella about this bag in the "non Bal"-thread. If it had a zipper closure instead of a magnetic closure I would soooo want this bag. A great alternative to the Day.


----------



## Livia1

pilatesworks said:


> I was just in Barneys and saw this bag in Dark indigo, it was a stunner! I am not a hobo gal so I could resist!
> 
> Livia, do NOT look at that AW thread......lots of BBag-ers love AW, it appeals to many of us so you might be the next to succumb.
> I saw P and P, tatertot, miabella, and a few others with their bags in the " post you non-Bal purchases".
> I was intrigued and went to the AW thread.....now I have 2 Roccos!
> I am waiting for the Dark Grey Rocco with Silver studs to come out and will get that one too!


 
Yes, Chloeglamour too. I'm afraid if I go to the thread they will "get me".


----------



## LillyLovely

Hey everyone!
I'm seriously thinking of splashing the cash for a brand new velo anthracite bbag - does anyone have one? Is it amazing? The leather looks quite thin.. I'm so confused as I'd love a classic black city so its either that or the Velo. Any thoughts will be welcome!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ I am mainly an " oldies" gal, Chevre has my heart.....so I am of no help with the post-07 styles I'm afraid!


----------



## LillyLovely

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^ I am mainly an " oldies" gal, Chevre has my heart.....so I am of no help with the post-07 styles I'm afraid!


 
Yeah that's what I'm afraid of! I have work 06, RT city 05 and black first which is 07 (I think), chevre is my fave too.. I guess I'll have to go back to the store to look properly, before I buy!

Thanks


----------



## redskater

welcome back *Leslie*!!  glad you survived the wilds!  

*PP* I want to go on that batchlorette party!  must see some pics!

about those AW bags, every time I get to a store that carries them I am so drawn to the leather but when I try them on, I just can't get over the weight.  I saw that hobo in the mustard and leather and color were awesome, and I thought maybe the hobo would be better but it was still just so heavy for me. I think bals have just ruined me when it comes to comfort. but then most of my bals are RH except the lovely GSH day I got from L.  the weight doesn't seem as bad in the GH days so I thought it might be the same in the AW hobo. but it was still quite hefty.  OK, I guess I'm just a wimp!   Does AS make any of those bags in that leather without the studs?  that I could handle.

oh and BTW, I FINALLY got my cast off Tues!!!  I still have to wear a  brace for another 6 weeks but it's finally on the mend.  I'm very happy, so I need to go buy something to celebrate, right!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ Hi Red! Glad you are on the mend! 
Come on now, the AW's are not THAT heavy, lol ! 
I think the Roccos compare to my GH Works.......they would definitely be lighter w/o the hardware, but I would not want one without those studs!


----------



## Sophia

Hey Guys! 

Just bought a 2010 Black Courier. Love it!

Now my Balenciaga consists of:

1) 2009 Black WE
2) 2010 Canard RH City
3) 2010 Black Courier 

I am dying for a RGGH Anthracite or Black PT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chemosphere

Somehow I have managed to resist so far, but I am yet another b-bag lover who has been smitten with the AW roccos since they first came out!  I really must stay away from that thread or I may finally cave myself.  

Congrats on getting your cast off *redskater*!   I've been lucky enough to never have to have one.... but I can only imagine how annoying that must be to wear!  Yes, you surely deserve a little treat after going through that


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Chemoshpere! I was just talking to French via PM and she said I had to check out your new 03 Red......congrats on an incredible bag! I LOVE your oldies collection~! 
Yes, do beware of AW bags, lol ! They are hard to resist! 
 I am just about to post pics of my new Rocco in the Non-Bal purchase thread, I am in love!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

This is a dangerous thread... All of these photos!!!  You ladies are a terrible *cough* influence on my bleeding checkbook.  OMG!  Chemo- LOVE the Red city!!    I am from TN and now I live in KY.  I miss TN every day.


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm back from the bachelorette party/rafting weekend and WOW how fun that was! I totally recommend ti try rafting, it was so much fun!! The bride-to-be was very happy and after the rafting we made sure she got pretty drunk and we persuaded the guides to strip for her!!!:greengrin:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I'm back from the bachelorette party/rafting weekend and WOW how fun that was! I totally recommend ti try rafting, it was so much fun!! The bride-to-be was very happy and after the rafting we made sure she got pretty drunk and we persuaded the guides to strip for her!!!:greengrin:



Lol p&p, sounds like you had lots of fun.
I was attending a wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day but my goodness, I drank a lot of champagne


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Lol p&p, sounds like you had lots of fun.
> I was attending a wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day but my goodness, I drank a lot of champagne



It was fun! But scary too, I fell out of the boat and got sucked under it in the "wild" river and that was very scary, but I managed quite well since we had got some training first. My body was shaking when they pulled me back up in the boat and I almost started to cry! I was under water for quite some time. But I pulled myself together and continued

Glad you had a great time at the wedding! Lots of champagne is fun but the headache the day after is not so fun If it's any comfort I'm super hangover from yesterday too...and sore after the rafting and sleeping on a thin mat in the lavvo. In addition we had a 4.5 hour drive back home! I was one of the drivers but had to "share" with two others, no way I could drive that long today!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> It was fun! But scary too, I fell out of the boat and got sucked under it in the "wild" river and that was very scary, but I managed quite well since we had got some training first. My body was shaking when they pulled me back up in the boat and I almost started to cry! I was under water for quite some time. But I pulled myself together and continued
> 
> Glad you had a great time at the wedding! Lots of champagne is fun but the headache the day after is not so fun If it's any comfort I'm super hangover from yesterday too...and sore after the rafting and sleeping on a thin mat in the lavvo. In addition we had a 4.5 hour drive back home! I was one of the drivers but had to "share" with two others, no way I could drive that long today!




Awww *A*, that doesn't sound very nice. I would have been scared and would probably have had to really concentrate not to start crying


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Awww *A*, that doesn't sound very nice. I would have been scared and would probably have had to really concentrate not to start crying



It was scary for sure, but the guide assured me I was never in any danger. But to fall out of the boat and get sucked under it was pretty claustrophobic! Well, now I can check rafting off my to-do list.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> It was scary for sure, *but the guide assured me I was never in any danger.* But to fall out of the boat and get sucked under it was pretty claustrophobic! Well, now I can check rafting off my to-do list.



I'm sure you weren't and I'm sure they had everything under control but it must have still been scary.

Oh, and you just hit the 5000th post


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I'm sure you weren't and I'm sure they had everything under control but it must have still been scary.
> 
> Oh, and you just hit the 5000th post



I didn't even realize that until now! Holy sh*t!!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Woot woot! Celebraaate! PandP you've just hit your 5000th post, what will you do next??


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Aim for 6000? 

I'm still a few hundred posts shy of 5000...


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ You'll get there. You're making your way quickly for being a member for just a year! And with comments filled with good stuff too.


----------



## purses & pugs

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ Woot woot! Celebraaate! PandP you've just hit your 5000th post, what will you do next??



haha, there should be a little ceremony when people hit 5000, 10000, etc.

What to do next? Post more of course!


----------



## purses & pugs

Yuck, today I saw a girl on the street with a FAKE Bal I hardly see any people with Bals where I live, and I don't think I have ever seen any fakes either. The girl carried a dark brown "Work" with gold RH! The leather looked so ugly that I suspected it's wasn't even real leather...and the handles were much longer than on a real Work. Eww


----------



## ieweuyhs

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ You'll get there. You're making your way quickly for being a member for just a year! And with comments filled with good stuff too.



You're too kind. But *p&p* joined two months later than me and yet she has more posts!  Competitive streak stimulated...


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> haha, there should be a little ceremony when people hit 5000, 10000, etc.
> 
> What to do next? Post more of course!



Maybe you could try for the 1000th post here in BBag Chat Room too! 

As for the fake Bals, sadly, I see them all too often here in SG. Some of them are just plain hideous. I saw a Brief crossed with Pom Pom drawstring top hybrid once. Another time, I saw a "Pom Pon" with a square base!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> You're too kind. But *p&p* joined two months later than me and yet she has more posts!  Competitive streak stimulated...



I didn't know there were a competition of having the most posts around here? 
I blame most of my posts on a Scandinavian chat thread since we "talk" a lot almost daily. Now Vlad has removed the post count thing for the Chatter Box discussion threads so I guess it will take a long time before I (if ever) hit 10000!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Nah, just being competitive. 

Well, I think give you another year or so, you should be able to hit 10000 posts.


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, where's your reveal? Let's see it.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Going on now.


----------



## Livia1

^^  I was actually about to log out when I remembered that p&p had a reveal to do.


----------



## purses & pugs

^aww...hehe that is sweet of you Livia! I bet you were a little curious


----------



## Tooomz

I'm itching for the new Vert D'eau triple tour bracelet with GSH that's on the Bal.com site! Someone try to talk me out of it


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Not me, I LOVE the Triple Tour!


----------



## Tooomz

Haha Leslie! Looks like I'll be ordering it in the next few days, if it doesn't get out of my head.


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies!

It's my first time posting here in the chat room! 
i just want to share that today was the first day that i wore my balenciaga brief!..this is actually my very first bbag as well...

and let me just share... i didn't expect it to be sooo heavy! hahaha! i guess that's the price for a beautiful bag!


----------



## Hypnosis

Hello everyone! I have been lurking the Bal forum for so long I finally decided to create an I.D. I'm a complete Bal addict : and glad to join the rest of the company


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Welcome anika and hypnosis!! Look forward to seeing pics your bals!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Can't get used to your new avatar, *WW*. Is that your cat?

And welcome, *anika01* and *Hypnosis*!


----------



## Hypnosis

Thank you *wonderwoman9* and *ieweuyhs*! I will take some soon.


----------



## wonderwoman9

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Can't get used to your new avatar, *WW*. Is that your cat?
> 
> And welcome, *anika01* and *Hypnosis*!




hehe I know. I figured I'd confuse some people. Sorry about that! That is my baby


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Nah, no need for apologies... It'll take us a while, but we'll learn...


----------



## wonderwoman9

i'll leave this one up a while! by the time everyone is used to it...i'll prob change again! maybe not!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ A _wonderwoman_ indeed - ever changing... 

I've gotten used to my avatar. Think I shall stick with it for another 6 months or so... Unless something else comes along.


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, I love to change avatars - getting tired of my now so about to change soon 

But Ches, you need to keep yours if you are not tired of it, it is so cute! Yours too B, but you already know that


----------



## Susan Lee

*Ches* I love your avatar-it cracks me up every time I see it!

(WW love your kitty!!! Awww!!!)


----------



## wonderwoman9

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ A _wonderwoman_ indeed - ever changing...
> 
> I've gotten used to my avatar. Think I shall stick with it for another 6 months or so... Unless something else comes along.




hehe and i agree, your avatar is really cute!

thanks *A* and Susan!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *P&P*, *Susan* and *WW*.

It's my Jack Russell's butt when he was a wee pup. He was running too fast towards me (or my reflexes were too slow), so what was intended as a head shot turned out to be a butt shot. :lolots:


----------



## Livia1

Hey ladies, how are you all doing?
I love your new avatar, wonderwoman. He/she (a little hard to tell in this pic) is absolutely beautiful!


So, I just saw Inception last night; what a fantastic movie! Anyone else seen it?


----------



## purses & pugs

^Yes, I saw it a little while ago - what a great movie!!! Loved every minute of it. Especially that scene where everything turnes around/upside down in the hotel corridor!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^Yes, I saw it a little while ago - what a great movie!!! Loved every minute of it. Especially that scene where everything turnes around/upside down in the hotel corridor!


 
Oh yes, when the van rolls around. Loved it!
I love movies but unfortunately I haven't been impressed with very many for quite a while but this one was just fantastic. So much so, I already want to go watch it again.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh yes, when the van rolls around. Loved it!
> I love movies but unfortunately I haven't been impressed with very many for quite a while but this one was just fantastic. So much so, I already want to go watch it again.



I know, I got a little mad when it ended because I wanted to see more! I agree there haven't been a lot of great movies lately...but I saw the new Shrek and that one was surprisingly funny! Loved it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

<< Haven't watched movies in over a year!  Everything just seems all the same after a while.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Saw that both of you (*p&p* and *Livia*) have been wearing your new bags consistently. 

I think I need a new bag too. 

Something random: I always thought we had FOUR mods but now there're 3. Though I can't remember who the 4th was. Have I been hallucinating all this while?


----------



## pilatesworks

Oh, I need a good movie!
I LOVED "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", have not seen the second one yet.
I am now reading the third book.....


(Hmmm, who WAS that fourth mod?! )


----------



## Hypnosis

*Livia1*, I've seen that. Loved it too! I've always been a fan of Chris Nolan's work 

*pilatesworks*, have you seen the movie "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo"? The actors were amazing and I hear the star might be eligible for an Oscar in her role of Lisbeth.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^YES ! 
I LOVE the character Lisbeth, the actor that plays Lisbeth is amazing and definitely Oscar-worthy! 
She is one of my most favorite movie characters of all time, I think!
I shudder to think what the US remake of that movie will be like with Natalie Portman as Lisbeth and Daniel Craig as Blomkvist......I am sure it will be a 'blockbuster' BUT IMHO nothing can compare to the Swedish movie!


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

I have yet to see *Inception*-but will this weekend. We did see *Despicable Me *and I laughed so hard!!!
*
Pilates*-my mom saw The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and was amazed by it. I really need to see that one as well!


----------



## redskater

Loved the girl with the dragon tattoo!  agree, I loved the swedish version and can't imagine the US one being as good.  loving the books too!  
inception was so mesmerizing and really kept my interest throughout.  there is a good thread on this movie talking about what really was reality and what wasn't.  It's definitely thought provoking.

what mods are we talking about?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Bal subforum mods... I thought there were four - *Addy*, *Jira*, *littlerock*, and xxx?

Or was I mistaken?

Was it *jag*?


----------



## redskater

I haven't seen Jag around for awhile,  but she used to be here.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Have to say I've never seen her around here. Except as the OP of certain stickies in this subforum, like the Dimensions/Styles/Prices thread....


----------



## Hypnosis

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^YES !
> I LOVE the character Lisbeth, the actor that plays Lisbeth is amazing and definitely Oscar-worthy!
> She is one of my most favorite movie characters of all time, I think!
> I shudder to think what the US remake of that movie will be like with Natalie Portman as Lisbeth and Daniel Craig as Blomkvist......I am sure it will be a 'blockbuster' BUT IMHO nothing can compare to the Swedish movie!



Have you seen the 2nd swedish one? Girl who played with fire? I haven't yet but reviews say it isn't that great. For the US version, Natalie isn't playing Lisbeth. An unknown actress named Rooney something is. Her first name is Rooney, forgot her last name. They'll have to water it down for an R rating and probably add more action scenes


----------



## Hypnosis

I am really itching for a new Bal. Does anyone know when Erica will have new bags? 

Recommendations for bag combos would be great too. I have BAL on the brain. I'm wondering if I should get a Sorbet RH Work, but then I dream of Anthracite RGGH Work, then daydream about S/S 2011 collection and imagine Militaire RGGH Work or RH Weekender. What about a yummy Ardoise Weekender? It never ends! So many combos and so many great colors! 

Anyone already decided what they want for 2011 S/S?


----------



## industrychic

Hi guys,
Is there an existing thread listing trusted ebay sellers with BB bags for sale?


----------



## industrychic

Hypnosis said:


> I am really itching for a new Bal. Does anyone know when Erica will have new bags?
> 
> Recommendations for bag combos would be great too. I have BAL on the brain. I'm wondering if I should get a Sorbet RH Work, but then I dream of Anthracite RGGH Work, then daydream about S/S 2011 collection and imagine Militaire RGGH Work or RH Weekender. What about a yummy Ardoise Weekender? It never ends! So many combos and so many great colors!
> 
> Anyone already decided what they want for 2011 S/S?



I keep reading about Erica. Can you point me in her direction please?


----------



## Livia1

industrychic said:


> I keep reading about Erica. Can you point me in her direction please?




http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/


----------



## industrychic

Livia1 said:


> http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/



Thanks so much.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hello, ladies! Going dragonboating today. My first time! It's part of my job's induction programme to build teamwork. Kinda excited. Hope it'll not rain today!

*Hypnosis*, Erica said she's expecting new stock in September.


----------



## purses & pugs

^that sounds fun *Ches*! And team building is an important thing. Crossing fingers for no rain!

I'm going out with two friends for dinner and some drinks after work today. One of them is actually my boss! We have known each other for a long time and are good friends so we go out togheter once in a while. Will be fun


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I survived!!! 

It poured around noon, but the rain abated and gave us lovely clear skies & the sun was blazing hot!

Surprisingly, I really had fun!  *Not that I'm looking forward to trying it again anytime soon*

And *p&p*, your Friday night certainly sounds more exciting than mine. Just got home. Shall snuggle up in bed and watch my Seinfeld DVDs. Hope it rains tonight!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, I think it sounded wery fun and exciting! Maybe something similar to the rafting I did two weeks ago in a bachelorette party?? Fun but scary Glad you had a great time! And enjoy Seinfeld, what a hilarious show that is.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think it's not as scary as white water rafting. It was a nice calm river where we did the dragonboating. 

Oh yes, Seinfeld is totally hilarious. Truly amazed at how Seinfeld can put up with Kramer! I'm somewhere between seasons 3 and 4 now.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^Love seinfeld! So funny and love watching the re-runs!


----------



## Livia1

Hi ladies, how are you doing? p&p, I'm guessing you have slight hangovers 

I'm having the weekend off and for the first time in a long while we have absolutely no plans other than making dinner. It's really nice but I almost don't know what to with with all this free time, lol.

Anyway, I just booked a flight for London in 2½ weeks time. Just me, just one day (8+ hours in London), shopping and enjoying lovely London


----------



## wonderwoman9

sounds fun livia!! i'll be heading to vegas next week. can't wait!!


----------



## Livia1

Well, well, well, what _will _you be doing there 
Something Bal related


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ hope so! definitely want to look, i don't know if i'll be able to resist buying something. and i want to go to the new bal store!!


----------



## Livia1

^ Yeah, I just sw that post. I hope you manage to get some spy pics.
I will definitely be going to the Bal store in London. I've only been to one actual Bal store and that was the one in Athens which is a small store. So this should be quite exciting even though I don't plan on buying anything at all.


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning!

Ooh all this travel-I am itching for a vacation! *WW and Livia* hope you both have wonderful times (and I cant wait to hear what you see at the Bal boutiques)

*Ches-*send some of that rain here! It's finally cooling down a bit, I am so relieved!

*P&P*-hope you had a nice time with friends-we ordered takeout and finally got to watch Star Trek (the movie) all the way through.

Seinfeld is awesome. Love Kramer "hipster doofus"...and I work with a guy that looks almost exactly like Newman (acts like him too-its really annoying)


----------



## wonderwoman9

^will definitely get some spy pics! unless a SA is over my shoulder the whole time! 

Susan - Thanks and I hope you get to go somewhere soon!


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ooh all this travel-I am itching for a vacation! WW and Livia hope you both have wonderful times (and I cant wait to hear what you see at the Bal boutiques)
> 
> Seinfeld is awesome. Love Kramer "hipster doofus"...and *I work with a guy that looks almost exactly like Newman (acts like him too-its really annoying)*



That must be a bit annoying!


I can't wait to go to London even if it's just for one day. I'll report back Bal-wise


----------



## Susan Lee

^^See I *hate* it when SA's hover like that. I tried to get spy pics when I was at Bal SCP but no go-the security guard was staring me down too much and all the SA's were gaga over my Cyclade...hehehe..that's my fault I guess 

*Livia*-it is totally annoying, and kinda gross too. But luckily for me he's in another room and I dont have to see him much. And I wouldnt turn down a day trip to London either!

*WW*-what's the weather like in LV right now? It's been so hot here in CA, hope its cooling down there for you!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everybody! 
Sounds like y'all are planning some fun things!
The most exciting thing I have planned is to go see a movie with a friend this afternoon......


----------



## Livia1

Hi Leslie, movie with a friend souns nice! What movie will you be seeing?


----------



## pilatesworks

I am looking forward to it.....it is the sequel to " The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" , which is called " The Girl who plays with Fire" 
I LOVED the first movie, cannot wait to see this one! 
You are SO lucky to be going over to the UK for a day! I would LOVE to be able to just pop over to Europe! 
( In a day I can drive to Dallas, lol )


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Susan*! Is it still hot over where you are? In San Diego the weather was so nice this past week and now it's so cloudy and cold.. just my luck when I'm at work I can't enjoy nice weather and when I have time I can't. I wanted to go shopping today! 

I don't have anything else planned today besides scoping ebay for some bags  The DBF is working on his car all day! What else does everyone do on a Saturday?


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you doing? *p&p, I'm guessing you have slight hangovers*
> 
> I'm having the weekend off and for the first time in a long while we have absolutely no plans other than making dinner. It's really nice but I almost don't know what to with with all this free time, lol.
> 
> Anyway, *I just booked a flight for London in 2½ weeks time. Just me, just one day (8+ hours in London), shopping and enjoying lovely London*



Me, hangover? haha, guess you are a little right! Had fun though!

Wow, I have never thought about going to London for one day to shop, what a great idea! Sounds lovely!! Bal London is a great store and it's quite big as well. Also the SAs working there are really nice.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Susan - looks like its HOT in vegas now... but not much different than here! high of 99 here today! i'll mostly be indoors so it won't be too bad!


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> I am looking forward to it.....it is the sequel to " The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" , which is called " The Girl who plays with Fire"
> I LOVED the first movie, cannot wait to see this one!
> You are SO lucky to be going over to the UK for a day! I would LOVE to be able to just pop over to Europe!
> ( In a day I can drive to Dallas, lol )



Absolutely love these movies and I have read all the books too! Number two and three are even better than number one!! So sad the author passed away a few years ago so there will be no more books... So do you see these movies in Swedish or have they made English versions as well?


----------



## purses & pugs

Went to MA today, the only store in Oslo that sells Bal. The owner told me they would get lots of FW bags in the store in August so I was really excited to see them in person today. When I got there...NOTHING new! Not a single bag! I was so disappointed.


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi Pink! 

Its cooling down here thankfully! I am so not a hot weather fan, especially with high humidity.

WW-ugh 99! But at least its dry heat-bring lots of lotion!  and enjoy lots of cool beverages heheh

P&P-bummer to no new Bals!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^me either! its been cool in the evenings here lately though. which is nice. but i hate to see winter come. even though i can't wait to wear my bal jacket! hehe


----------



## Livia1

pilatesworks said:


> I am looking forward to it.....it is the sequel to " The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" , which is called " The Girl who plays with Fire"
> I LOVED the first movie, cannot wait to see this one!
> You are SO lucky to be going over to the UK for a day! I would LOVE to be able to just pop over to Europe!
> ( In a day I can drive to Dallas, lol )



I am actually IN Europe and London is a 2 hour flight away  London is a lot like Copenhagen just a lot bigger and they have lots more things to drool at 

I have neither read nor seen any of those books/movies but I know they are very popular. I'll try and catch them when they get on tv  I may find I like them.
Hope you enjoy the movie!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Me, hangover? haha, guess you are a little right! Had fun though!
> 
> Wow, I have never thought about going to London for one day to shop, what a great idea! Sounds lovely!! Bal London is a great store and it's quite big as well. Also the SAs working there are really nice.



Lol at the hangovers. Hope you're feeling better.

A one day trip to London is not an easy thing to plan because usually the flights don't go well together i.e. you'll only be able to be in London at noon and then the return flight is at 7pm etc. But these two flights, with Norwegian btw, means I'll be in London at 8.15 in the morning and flying home at 8 in the evening. Just perfect. 
I can't wait to visit the Bal store and I'm really looking forward to meeting my SA - have never seen him irl but talked and emailed to him a lot so it'll be fun to stop by and say hi.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Went to MA today, the only store in Oslo that sells Bal. The owner told me they would get lots of FW bags in the store in August so I was really excited to see them in person today. When I got there...NOTHING new! Not a single bag! I was so disappointed.




Awww ... I know the feeling. It seems Scandinavian stores are always the last ones to get the new collections


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Lol at the hangovers. Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> A one day trip to London is not an easy thing to plan because usually the flights don't go well together i.e. you'll only be able to be in London at noon and then the return flight is at 7pm etc. But these two flights, with Norwegian btw, means I'll be in London at 8.15 in the morning and flying home at 8 in the evening. Just perfect.
> I can't wait to visit the Bal store and I'm really looking forward to meeting my SA - have never seen him irl but talked and emailed to him a lot so it'll be fun to stop by and say hi.



That is great you found such perfect flights and I did not know Norwegian flew from Copenhagen to London as well That is great you'll meet your SA in person now, is it Julian? My SA used to be Anna but she has quit now.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Awww ... I know the feeling. It seems Scandinavian stores are always the last ones to get the new collections



Yeah, probably. Very annoying!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> That is great you found such perfect flights and I did not know Norwegian flew from Copenhagen to London as well That is great you'll meet your SA in person now, is it Julian? My SA used to be Anna but she has quit now.




Yup, they do. And the price is good too 
My SA is Jonathan - such a sweet person!


----------



## Livia1

Btw *p&p*, do you know anywhere in London that sells Love Quotes scarfs?


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Btw *p&p*, do you know anywhere in London that sells Love Quotes scarfs?



Sorry, I have no idea. I got to know Love Quotes from you actually so I have only bought online. Just bought two more now btw, a red and a black one. Really love them! Maybe you can do a research online and find out where they are sold in London? Harrods or Selfridges perhaps?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. I got to know Love Quotes from you actually so I have only bought online. Just bought two more now btw, a red and a black one. Really love them! Maybe you can do a research online and find out where they are sold in London? Harrods or Selfridges perhaps?



Nope, nothing at either Harrods, Selfridges or Harvey Nichols. I know they are impossible to find online within Europe and unfortunately I think they are hard to find in stores as well.
So you got two more? Which red? I so want a dark red one but can't firgure out which one I want. I think Merlot but that's difficult to find. Have been looking at Beaujolais too but not sure how dark it is. That's why it would be perfect if I could find them in a store and actaully see the colours irl.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Nope, nothing at either Harrods, Selfridges or Harvey Nichols. I know they are impossible to find online within Europe and unfortunately I think they are hard to find in stores as well.
> So you got two more? Which red? I so want a dark red one but can't firgure out which one I want. I think Merlot but that's difficult to find. Have been looking at Beaujolais too but not sure how dark it is. That's why it would be perfect if I could find them in a store and actaully see the colours irl.



How funny, I actually got Merlot! Bought it at Shopbop a week ago or something so you can check if they still have any left. A really lovely color, perfect deep red. I have a pic of me wearing it on my blog if you would like to see. How strange they are so hard to find in stores I totally agree it would be very nice to see the colors in person.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> How funny, I actually got Merlot! Bought it at Shopbop a week ago or something so you can check if they still have any left. A really lovely color, perfect deep red. I have a pic of me wearing it on my blog if you would like to see. How strange they are so hard to find in stores I totally agree it would be very nice to see the colors in person.



Oh, you got the Merlot! It looks gorgeous and you look lovely as always. Oh, and I loooove champagne - looks like you had a fun night yesterday 

My problem with ordering from Shopbop is it's outside EU which means I'll be paying costums ush: And while they're not expensive scarfs, I do think the price is just fine - without the added costums, lol.
Oh but I really want that Merlot. In your picture it looks like the perfect deep, dark red.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh, you got the Merlot! It looks gorgeous and you look lovely as always. Oh, and I loooove champagne - looks like you had a fun night yesterday
> 
> My problem with ordering from Shopbop is it's outside EU which means I'll be paying costums ush: And while they're not expensive scarfs, I do think the price is just fine - without the added costums, lol.
> Oh but I really want that Merlot. In your picture it looks like the perfect deep, dark red.



Aw, thank you Yes we had a great time yesterday and it was a lot of champagne, lol! 
Yes, I must pay tax too of the stuff I buy from Shopbop but I just close my eyes and pay There are so many great deals there and so much nice stuff there and best part is that they have free worldwide shipping in just 3 days!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Aw, thank you Yes we had a great time yesterday and it was a lot of champagne, lol!
> Yes, I must pay tax too of the stuff I buy from Shopbop but I just close my eyes and pay There are so many great deals there and so much nice stuff there and best part is that they have *free worldwide shipping in just 3 days!*



Interesting 
I thought you didn't have to pay costums since you're not in EU?
Ok, I think I'll see if I can find them in London, otherwise I'm hoping shopbop still has them after the 15th and I'll order from there.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Interesting
> I thought you didn't have to pay costums since you're not in EU?
> Ok, I think I'll see if I can find them in London, otherwise I'm hoping shopbop still has them after the 15th and I'll order from there.



I must pay tax but I can get a tax refund. I only bother to do that on more expensive stuff like bags though, too lazy to do it will cheaper items Hope you'll find the scarves in London, and if you do please tell me where since I travel there once in a while to visit a very good friends who lives there. 

Going to watch a movie at eat candy now, I'm having a lazy and unhealthy night! Have a good evening


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I must pay tax but I can get a tax refund. I only bother to do that on more expensive stuff like bags though, too lazy to do it will cheaper items Hope you'll find the scarves in London, and if you do please tell me where since I travel there once in a while to visit a very good friends who lives there.
> 
> Going to watch a movie at eat candy now, I'm having a lazy and unhealthy night! Have a good evening



Will do - if I find them 

I'm watching a movie too in 20 minutes ... red wine and pie for me 

God aften!


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, that movie was SOOOOO good ( just saw the sequel to " The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" , it is called " The Girl who played with Fire" ) 
It is in Swedish with subtitles, very violent but a great story. 
(you have got to see the first one tho, or else you will not know what is really going on.....)
Then went to the Drafthouse with the girls, now to Nordstroms. 
My idea of a perfect day!


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> OMG, that movie was SOOOOO good ( just saw the sequel to " The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" , it is called " The Girl who played with Fire" )
> It is in Swedish with subtitles, very violent but a great story.
> (you have got to see the first one tho, or else you will not know what is really going on.....)
> Then went to the Drafthouse with the girls, now to Nordstroms.
> My idea of a perfect day!



I thought the first one was good too!  waiting to read the second book before seeing the movie cause I love the books usually so much better.  sounds like my kind of day!  how fun!

we are bbq ing today, having a few friends over for some grilled vegies, burgers and wine of course!

love those scarves as well, I forget who got me into them, might have been you, Liva, but I've got a pretty good supply for the coming winter months!


----------



## Susan Lee

I need to see Girl with a Dragon Tattoo. I am so intrigued!

Movie/food/shopping sounds like a lovely day Leslie!

LOVE LQ linen blend scarves. I too like *Redskater* have plenty to keep me warm-but am always looking to find another to add to my collection!

Mmm red wine and pie.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow this thread moves really fast.

*Susan*, would love to send you some rain. It's been raining on and off in SG these couple of months. Pretty unexpected because July and August are supposed to be the hottest, and driest months. But with the monsoon and all  , we get like the average rainfall for a MONTH in a space of a few hours in a day. In fact, dark skies are gathering and the wind is picking up. It's going to pour soon.  

I know I came to know about LQ scarves from *Livia1* too, though I've yet to buy any. 

*Livia1*, I envy you! How I wish I could do a day trip to London for shopping too.  Never been to Europe, but next summer, I shall be there. Been saving up for a trip there.


----------



## Livia1

*Leslie*, allright you have me intrigued ... now I want to watch those movies. Actually one of them was just shown on tv here a few weeks ago but I didn't watch ush:
Sounds like you had a really lovely day!


*redskater*, a bbq sounds so nice. Unfortunately we'va already moved into light autum so bbq's are over for now.


*Ches*, that's right; you're going to Europe next summer. How cool would it be if we could all meet up in London?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Indeed, that would be VERY VERY COOL! Shall let you know again when I confirm my plans and we shall see if an international tPF Bal meetup is possible?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Indeed, that would be VERY VERY COOL! Shall let you know again when I confirm my plans and we shall see if an international tPF Bal meetup is possible?



Yay what a good idea, I'll be there too!!! London is just 1.5 hours flight away, practiacally nothing


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^That would be so cool! 

BTW, are we still meeting in Tokyo with *Tokyo*?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^That would be so cool!
> 
> BTW, are we still meeting in Tokyo with *Tokyo*?



I certainly hope so! We really want to go this spring, but we need to figure out excately when and find some tickets that aren't too expensive (isn't it high season during spring??)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think spring is peak season, but then again, certain airlines will have promotions so the tickets aren't that expensive.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I sure hope so! Both BF and I have been wanting to go to Japan for ages so we should really try to meet up in Tokyo


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Me too! Let's hope we get to meet up in Tokyo and London in 2011! 

Of course, you're more than welcome to pop by SG if you do go Tokyo.


----------



## purses & pugs

^that would be great, but I think it will be straght to Japan and back (at least that is what BF wants). If we change plans I'll let you know


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Sure hope you can swing by SG. We can bring you around. 

Oh I saw the video of Jimmi snapping at insects on your blog. Totally hilarious.


----------



## purses & pugs

^That would be great but unfortunately not totally up to me though.

Haha, yes I tried not too laugh too loud when we filmed Jimmi! He looked totally insane snapping like a maniac


----------



## ieweuyhs

:lolots: Indeed! He must be so peeved with all those insects flying around him. Poor Jimmi.


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's TGIF! So what are your plans, ladies? Nothing exciting for me... Just a hair cut on Sunday... Yay, how exciting..._ *Do you feel my excitement?*_

And dang, it's September already...  Now I'm just hoping Christmas will be here soon.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I love getting my hair cut! (I could sure use it too-this mane is driving me bonkers!)

Laying low this weekend. Its been quite a crazy week! I could sure go for some sushi tho!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ True... For me, it's more because I always get my nails done at the same time? So that's a more enjoyable part for me.

My haircut is long overdue... It's all out of shape and all. 

Oooh, I love sushi. But I'd prefer Japanese udon more. Diehard fan of Japanese food.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Mmmm Udon. I am so hungry right now-bad thing thinking about food that you dont have at home when you are hungry!

I could use a pedicure-my nails get trashed at work from washing my hands so much, so I typically only use a clear strengthener on them.

*P&P*-Jimmi cracks me up! My dog eats flies and other assorted bugs that pester him. Gross!


----------



## ieweuyhs

My manicures don't last very long either, because of the gloves etc I wear at work. But my pedicures last for weeks. 

And for vanity's sake, it always makes me happy to look at my painted nails. 

I've got udon in my fridge. I keep it as an alternative to instant noodles. But... I'm not at home! It's lunch time here...


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies! 

*Susan*, haha our dogs are so weird for eating all those bugs - yuck! And I loooooove sushi too, it is my fav food actually

*Ches*, a hair cut is always nice and when you get your nails done too you really get pampered At least I think so since I hardly never get my nails done in a salon, I usually do it myself.

I'm going to Stavanger (your old hometown *Redskater*!) this weekend to visit a good friend. Stavanger is around 9-10 hours drive from Oslo so I'm flying instead which takes only 45 minutes. I'm traveling with another girl friend as well so the three of us are having an all girls weekend, will be fun:girlwhack::tispy:


----------



## ieweuyhs

I can't paint my own nails... At least I can't do a good job on the right hand (since I'm right handed). So I end up painting it, then removing it all after getting irked by the icky job that I did. 

But when I'm in the mood, and in the groove, so to speak, I can do a pretty decent job.  1 in 10 tries...

Wow! Have fun in Stavanger!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Thanks!

I have the same problem w/painting nails, but a trick is to dip a q-tip in nail plosh remover and remove the nail polish that has been painted outside the actual nail. Sounded weird when I read it! But hope you know what i mean...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yup, I know what you mean. 

My strategy is just not to paint all the way to the edges so there's a narrow strip of bare nails on both sides, if you know what I mean. 

Cos when I do the Q-tip trick, I usually end up brushing off some of the polish on the nail, ruining the smooth surface that irks me even more and I end up removing everything in frustration.


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, I see! I manage to avoid that for some reason. and I see your point with leaving a narrow strip on the side of the nails, I do that too. Another trick is to put on a light color and in that way it doesn't show much if you get something outside the nail


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light colours don't suit me so I tend to go for bold colours like purple-reds. But I love French manicures though.  

Plus if I spend so much effort painting it, I'd like it to be visible and appreciated.  Superficial eh?


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, ok I see your point


----------



## ieweuyhs

Guess I just need to practise more often. It's just bizarre cos I'm pretty ambidextrous for most things. 

So what are you doing? Should be at work now right? I just got off work and on my way to get some chocolates (Darjeeling Chocolates) because I had narrowly missed my bus home and didn't want to wait for another 15-20 minutes so I just jumped on this bus and go chocolate-shopping.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I am at work and should be _working_, not browsing tpf:shame: Haha, my excuse is that is not a very busy day though. In an hour there is time for work's weekly wine lottery, wish me luck!

Aaaah...chocolate shopping sound nice I'm a chocoholic... Not the worst thing to do when you've missed the bus!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sounds exciting! Wine lottery??? Great gift to bring along for your weekend trip!

Yup, I kinda glad I missed my bus home too. Was chatting with *Jasterock* when I saw my bus drive past. She's a chocoholic too. :d


----------



## purses & pugs

absolutely, so I hope I win! Oh that is right, didn't I read you were having a tpf meetup yesterday or the day before? Did you have a good time?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Good luck P&P, have a great time this week-end! 
Ches, did you have fun at the meet-up?
I am about to get 4 teen-agers up for school, waking up teen on a Friday is quite a challenge! 
BUT I do not have to work until this afternoon, so as soon as they are off to school I am going straight back to bed! 
It is raining out, so that seems like the perfect thing to do this morning.


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Leslie! Good luck waking you your teenagers And going back to bed when it's raining and you are not working sounds perfect, would prob do the same myself.

I need to do some work now, talk later!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> absolutely, so I hope I win! Oh that is right, didn't I read you were having a tpf meetup yesterday or the day before? Did you have a good time?



Yup, the meetup was last night. There were about 14 of us - had pasta and pizza and dessert. Then adjourned to some empty tables and chairs outside the restaurant, within the shopping center for bag porn pics. This is the second time we met there. You know how lighting in restaurants etc tend to be yellow, throwing off the true colour of our Bals? Well, the spot we chose to take pics has great white light for taking pics and it's deserted at night, so we won't get stares and glares. 

I got my chocolates! No more Darjeeling ('cos it was seasonal) but they had Pear or Grape and I snagged myself a box of Grape chocs. Lovely wine-y taste to it. On my way home now. 

Need to shower and change before meeting some SG Bal Pals for supper. Haha. That was an impromptu thing.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oops, sorry, *Leslie*, I missed your question. Yes, I had fun at the meetup. Oh my, I hate waking up on rainy mornings. It's difficult to leave the warm cocoon of your bed, and the morning commute to work will be a nightmare especially if you take public transport like me. 

Here's a bag porn pic taken by *~jjjjjan* from the meetup. Waiting for *Jasterock*, our club photographer to do her thing and upload the pics she took.


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

*CHES!* OMG look at all those delicious colors-I cannot wait to see Jaster's pics!! 

I do my own toes most of the time and since I only use clear or that tinted pink on my hands I can do that too. But I do love getting spoiled at the spa with a mani/pedi. Love the scrub!!


----------



## pilatesworks

CHES ! OMG I have never seen so many BBags together at one time, except in my house! 
 ( and mine are mostly neutrals, so it would not be such a colorful pile......and I have never put them all in a pile before, but it looks like it might be a fun thing to do if I am bored....! ) 

You are so lucky to be able to go out with fellow Bal lovers!

( as for the nails, my hands shake when I try to do polish, and I usually wear Reds on my toes, so I leave that for the pros! My DD tried to gove me a Pedi once and it was a disaster, bless her heart! )

Hi Susan Lee!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Well, it helps that SG is so small, so it's easy to meet up. 

The theme of the meetup was SS 2010 though there are some interlopers.


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi Leslie!

I tried to do red on my toes once by myself and it looked like I was bleeding!!  so like you I let the pros do that color! I stick to sparkly sheer blues or corals on my toes because you cant see my goofs 

I would love to be able to go to a Bal meetup too.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ coming to Texas anytime in the near future?!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^If you ladies ever come by SG, do let us know. We can have a SG Bal Pals meetup with you as our special guest!

I tend to go for dark funky colours for my feet. But fingernail colours tend to be conservative as in no blacks/ greens in case I scare off little kids.


----------



## maxxout

Is it OK to post images here?  Livia wanted to see a ring I was wearing. That is a chatting kind of thing, isn't it?

So here was the original pic of me all sloppy and sporting two bags, which I love to do.

And the ring is in this picture.


----------



## maxxout

This is taken from the top.


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout

^^^ that was front side 
and v v v that is side back.

Silver casting with a stone shoved through.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Not going to Texas anytime soon...but have always wanted to go there!! 

I hope to be in SG one day too! So many places to go on the bucket list!

I love dark colors on my toes too Ches. Dark teal like Canard especially, or I have a really dark red pearl that shimmers like Ruby.
*
Maxxout*-that is a KILLER ring. Is it amethyst? Where did you get it from? I love cool settings for rings (I have an amazing one with Amazonite that I got last month from a custom Etsy order-I'll post pics of it when I get home)


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^ That is such a funky ring, Maxxout! Adore it! You look great sporting 2 bags, btw.


----------



## maxxout

Ohh hi girls...this is a fun thread.

Thanks HYP and SL.  I do some casting every now and then.  Mainly sculpture and every once in a while a wearable piece.


----------



## maxxout

Susan Lee said:


> Maxxout[/B]-that is a KILLER ring. Is it amethyst? Where did you get it from? I love cool settings for rings (I have an amazing one with Amazonite that I got last month from a custom Etsy order-I'll post pics of it when I get home)



Would love to see a pic...sounds cool.  

This is just a stone..piece of rock.   You can cast any hard rock including diamonds , saphire and ruby right into metal.   I think Amethyst would crack or discolor in the heat.  I love Amethyst though.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yo, my rendezvous partner! Very interesting ring indeed! 

*Susan_Lee*, hope you can come to visit SG one day! *Sounding like a member of the Singapore Tourism Board again*


----------



## Susan Lee

maxxout said:


> Would love to see a pic...sounds cool.
> 
> This is just a stone..piece of rock. You can cast any hard rock including diamonds , saphire and ruby right into metal. I think Amethyst would crack or discolor in the heat. I love Amethyst though.


 
Oh good to know! I really dig your ring. Really really 

Ches! I hope so too! If you said the same thing about Cali I could rattle off like a tourism expert too hehehe


----------



## Susan Lee

Ok so here's my ring-I really dig big funky rings 

The first pic is my crappy iphone pic, the second and third are from the artisan


----------



## maxxout

^^^
well, that's just too cool
I figure Balenciaga owners have other great things too...guess that is what the "show us your non-bal purchases" is all about.  But that is mainly other kinds of bags.


----------



## Hypnosis

*Susan Lee*, your ring is amazing too! Could you share the name of the Etsy booth?


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks Maxxout and hypnosis!  it took a bit to get used to but now it's one of my favorite rings.

ITA Maxxout-I love seeing what others on the Bal forum like/purchase....the "post other goodies" thread seems to definitely be more for shoes and bags.

Hypnosis-the artisan on Etsy is *sunnyrisingmetal*-she is so very nice to work with!


----------



## Hypnosis

Thank you Susan  Will head over to check her booth now!


----------



## Livia1

*maxxout*, thank you so much for sharing these pics. Your ring is amazing  I love the shape and the duality of it; the softnes of a ring but the raw design. Also how simple/minimal it looks at first and then the surprise of the stone that goes through it. Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Susan Lee*, your ring is gorgeous. I too like big rings and I have a thing for turquoise


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Thanks Livia! Same here-I am a sucker for turquoise!!! Anything turquoise  I love vintage native american turquoise jewelry too. I have one piece-I'd love to find more!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lovely ring, *Susan_Lee*!  BTW, had your sushi yet?

It's a lovely rainy Sunday morning here... Just lazing in bed, till I need to get up to go to the hairdresser's later. 

Been a while since I could laze in bed. Looking forward to next weekend, which will be a long weekend, since Friday's a public holiday.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Hi Ches! No sushi yet, but I did have a few of my favorite sweets today (salt water caramels....mmmm....)

Lazing in bed sounds perfect right now. I might just have to copy you tomorrow!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Finally dragged myself out of bed. On my way to town now. 

Ooh! I don't have a sweet tooth but there's just something about salt and caramels. Never tried the sweet alone but I tried salted caramel desserts and


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everyone! 
Another perfect Sunday....just woke up at 11:00 am, and then this afternoon I am going to see the show "The Jersey Boys" with a couple of friends, then an early dinner. 
I wake up at 5:30 am week-days, and stay up late making sure my kids get to bed.....so I try and catch up on sleep when I can! 
Hope everyone is having a relaxing day!

**ieweuyhs **what exactly are salted caramels? 
I do not think I have seen them in the USA.....I have had fancy desserts with chocolate and rock salt, which is a delish combo ! 
They sound divine, I LOVE good caramel!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I don't really know. :shame: Just that I've eaten cakes/ desserts which are salted caramel-flavoured... It's an interesting blend of sweet/savoury, where the salty taste undercuts the overly sweet (to me) caramel.

Here's an article I found online. 

Perhaps *Susan_Lee* can better explain it?

Sigh... It's Monday morning here, albeit 00:21 am.


----------



## Susan Lee

*Morning!*

*Leslie*-sea salt caramels are basically just caramels made with sea salt added, and they have a divine sweet/salty taste that satisfies cravings for both at the same time  
These are the ones I love!! Handmade and so delicious-and their marshmallows, well they are just as good!!!

http://www.littleflowercandyco.com/

They also have the traditional vanilla caramels too, but the sea salt ones are the BEST!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much Susan! 
I am going to order some right now!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ How I wish I could do that too!


----------



## Susan Lee

*YW* Leslie!!! 

*Ches*-try these! they ship internationally and have tons of other flavors too (creme brulee-mmm!!!)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/5441405...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! Checking out the page now. Everything looks good!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I know! They even have an earl grey tea one-I might have to suprise my friend with those since that's her favorite tea.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yes!!! I'm a fan of Earl Grey too. Trying to decide what I want, then email the seller for a shipping quote.


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


> *maxxout*, thank you so much for sharing these pics. Your ring is amazing  I love the shape and the duality of it; the softnes of a ring but the raw design. Also how simple/minimal it looks at first and then the surprise of the stone that goes through it. Beautiful!




Thanks Livia
That is a good critical response. You must be an artist or in the arts in some way.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hello ladies! *Jasterock* posted the rest of the pics for the SG Bal Pals meetup. Here they are if you're interested!

You'll notice that SG Bal Pals have been dominating that thread. ush:


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> Thanks Livia
> That is a good critical response. You must be an artist or in the arts in some way.



Not really. 
(I used to study Latin & Ancient Greek and Roman and Greek archaeology)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Wow! Sounds interesting! I wanted to learn Latin too but it's too expensive and not commonly offered here.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Wow! Sounds interesting! I wanted to learn Latin too but it's too expensive and not commonly offered here.



It was at university so no expenses here 
Latin is the perfect language imo. With ancient greek at a close second


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Oh yes! I wanted to learn Greek and Hebrew too! But alas no classes available.

I was a science major in university, so didn't take any language classes. All those wasted opportunities! My university do conduct courses for working adults. And Greek/ Hebrew etc are all available. Even as an alumni with 20% discount, the prices are still pretty steep. 

I want to learn Spanish too! Well, let me master my Japanese before moving on to the next conquest.


----------



## Livia1

^ Aww, that's too bad that it wasn't available. I am really glad I studied those things - it has given me so much.
Science sounds like fun though


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I love that emoticon! So cute!


----------



## Livia1

^ Hehe, I though you might


----------



## ieweuyhs

So whatcha doing today? It's raining here! Good weather to  though it's only 8.30 pm.


----------



## Livia1

^^ It's a beautiful day here but the only thing I'm doing today is some grocery shopping. My brother and his wife are visiting so I've been busy being a tourist in my own countr these past days. Today they're visting the Viking museum south of Copenhagen so I'm relaxing today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Oic. Is this a different brother from the one who got married in Greece earlier this year?

Well, I do like doing touristy things in my own country. Always fun!


----------



## Livia1

^ No, same brother - she's from Greece 
It's actually a lot of fun being a tourist in my own city. Nice to see the City from another perspective.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Ahhh... 

I do agree. Nice to pretend you're a tourist for a day (or a week) and just do things you might never try... 

SG has a lot of new touristy things up and running, such as the Singapore Flyer, or Marina Sands, or Resort Worlds Sentosa, or Universal Studios but I have yet to visit them! ush: Must take a day off and pretend to be a tourist for the day.


----------



## Livia1

^ That sounds like it could be a fun day ... or two 
Btw, love the Ovid quote. In fact I love Ovid, especially his humour.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yeah! Maybe I should do that on my next day off. 

Thanks... I'm kinda ambivalent about Ovid but thought the quote was apt.


----------



## Livia1

^ You find him 'rude' or maybe just pretentious?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hmm.... Can't really say. But then again I don't read enough of him to form an actual impression.


----------



## taskelover

Livia1, it's start freaking me out  - that I just found your thread "the 09 club", and saw the pictures of your beauty, then I realized u live really close to me - I saw a glim of Emmerys bakery from your window!! Is that true?


----------



## taskelover

It's not that I stalking on u her in the forum


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Livia1, it's start freaking me out  - that I just found your thread "the 09 club", and saw the pictures of your beauty, then I realized u live really close to me - I saw a glim of Emmerys bakery from your window!! Is that true?




 That may be true. I actually wanted to edit that bit out before I posted the picture but I forgot to. Do you live near 'søerne' too?


----------



## taskelover

Yes I do  maybe see u around then - I usually go to emmerys almost everyday


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Yes I do  maybe see u around then - I usually go to emmerys almost everyday



Really? I try not too - too expensive. You must wear your Bal then so I can recognize you 
You know I'll be sitting all day tomorrow looking out my window, right. LOL!


----------



## taskelover

Yes, unfortunately thet are damn expensive  i have coffee card, so it's a bit cheapere. Use to sit on the bench front of them. Good there is a new bakery across the street right? But I love emmerys' rugbrød  

Do say hi to me, probably I will be there before noon, have lunch appointment with my bff on sticks n sushi (need to stop using money, since I'm on maternity  )
could be nice to say hi to u! Have a good day 2morrow!


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Yes, unfortunately thet are damn expensive  i have coffee card, so it's a bit cheapere. Use to sit on the bench front of them. Good there is a new bakery across the street right? But I love emmerys' rugbrød
> 
> Do say hi to me, probably I will be there before noon, have lunch appointment with my bff on sticks n sushi (need to stop using money, since I'm on maternity  )
> could be nice to say hi to u! Have a good day 2morrow!




Yes, the new bakery is nice but I'll still be going to emmery's for rugbrød 
I buy my coffee at KH Clausen instead if I don't want to make it myself. It's only 30 kr., the coffee is really good and they're so sweet.

I'm sure we will see each other at some point now that we know we live so close. Have a good day tomorrow ... mmm, sticks n sushi - yum!


----------



## taskelover

Oh don't know about kh clausen - need to try their coffee soon. Just moved here in November, used to live at frederiksberg. 
Btw, did I accept your request (as u know I'm newbie here, so I'm still not use to how things works around here :reading: )
I'll try to pm u later!


----------



## Livia1

^ Kh Clausen is just across from emmery's. Very nice café and they have coffee to go too.
You accepted


----------



## taskelover

Yeah have seen the place, but it seems close all the time, but hoed their food?
Btw, just ate dinner at my inlaw, it was wild mushroom on the menu (from Bornholm) yummy!


----------



## taskelover

What about their food - i mean - (stupid iPhone)


----------



## Livia1

^ They have a very good burger and a great goat cheese salad. That's all I've had. Oh and they also have really good cake 
Love mushrooms!


----------



## Hypnosis

Susan Lee said:


> Thanks Maxxout and hypnosis!  it took a bit to get used to but now it's one of my favorite rings.
> 
> ITA Maxxout-I love seeing what others on the Bal forum like/purchase....the "post other goodies" thread seems to definitely be more for shoes and bags.
> 
> Hypnosis-the artisan on Etsy is *sunnyrisingmetal*-she is so very nice to work with!



I'm so in  with your ring Susan! I could never pull off such an awesome ring!  Thanks for the name of the artisan. I've looked over her stuff, she's got stunning pieces but I your ring is my favorite because of the cut & color. I've bookmarked her for future gifts so thank you!


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks dear! 

Mine was a custom piece-if you look at her sold items you can see some of the things she has created in the past. I found a style I liked, messaged her with my stone preferences, and then we worked together to find the perfect stones for me. Shes so sweet and nice-if there is something you are looking for, chances are she can create it!


Ches-LOVE all the photos from your meetup! LOL to the "non bal"-too funny!!


----------



## maxxout

justpeachy4397 said:


> Maxxout, when are you going to Bhutan?? Will it be your first time? I went to high school with some of the princesses (very small country!) and from all the photographs it seems like an incredible place to visit. That will be an amazing trip.



This October.  I've never been but this in one of the few places that I really want to visit.   Did you get to know the princesses?  What a beautiful perspective they have on life.


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> ^ They have a very good burger and a great goat cheese salad. That's all I've had. Oh and they also have really good cake
> Love mushrooms!


 
HHMm sounds good! I just love food! and Østerbro has def a lot to choose from


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning gals! A beautiful sunny day here today

Fall is definitely here but in 3 weeks time we'll go to Italy for a week and enjoy a little warmer weather! I can't wait, I have never been to Italy before so it sure is about time, lol


----------



## Livia1

Hey p&p, it's a beautiful day here too 
You're going to Italy - that sounds lovely. I love Italy. Where are you going? You must visit sweet Rome even just for a day.


----------



## purses & pugs

I would love to visit Rome, but we are flying to Milan this time and stay there for a couple of days and then drive around in Tuscany so Rome will have to wait. BF will not go to Rome anyway so I need to find a friend to go there with later on I hear so much nice stuff about Italy and I can't wait to finally go there myself!


----------



## Livia1

Well, Tuscany is fantastic. Unfortunately I've never been to Milan but I'd love to!
What's up with your BF not wanting to go to Rome  I mean, it's _ROME _


----------



## purses & pugs

I know, he is crazy But he's been there a few times and that enough for him I guess. He won't go to Paris either!!! But he loves London and NYC... Oh well, at least I can go with some girlfriends to the places he won't go to. I talked to Choleglamour about have a tiny meetup in Milan since she doesn't live too far away, that would be really nice and we could go to Bal Milan


----------



## Livia1

Well, I can understand that he would prefer to go places that he hasn't already been to but just one day in Rome wouldn't hurt  It really is a fantastic city but then I may be biased since I've studied Rome, the language and the archaeology.
And yeah, you must absolutely visit the Bal Milan store if you're going anyway because that seems to be a good store with quite a good selection.


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh you studies in Rome, that souds fantastic... I need to go there sometime. And I will definitely pay Bal Milan a visit. Speaking of stores, I'll take my lunch break at the new Acne store that has just opened near my office now. Must check it out


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, I'm so envious!!! I wanna go Italy too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> Ches-LOVE all the photos from your meetup! LOL to the "non bal"-too funny!!



Thank you, *Susan_Lee*. That's our dear *~jjjjjan* who's still has yet to take the plunge despite being in the Bal forum for a few months. 

You should check this out too - *Jasterock's* tee-shirt snipping skills! I think she did it in under 5 minutes! 

EDIT: Here's the link. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-sg-bal-pals-club-608756-104.html

Train went underground, cutting off my 3G service.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *p&p*, I'm so envious!!! I wanna go Italy too!


Aww...but maybe you can visit Italy next year when you are planning a trip to Europe?

God, it's DANGREOUS to work downtown...just spent my lunch break at a newly opened Acne store nearby


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yeah, I'm planning to visit various cities in Europe during my trip. Since it'd be my first visit, I figured a bit of everything. Subsequent trips shall be more in depth and perhaps I'd venture further north to visit *Livia1* and you.


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yes, if you decide to vistit Oslo I'll make sure to show you around!! It is beautiful here during summer time (not so much in the winter because it is too cold, haha) and there are lots to see.


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi lovely ladies, Italy how beautiful...


----------



## purses & pugs

^hello ah yes, really looking forward to see Milan, Pisa and Florence...sigh


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^understandable! Has so much to offer... History, beauty & lets not forget the food & wine... yummy


----------



## purses & pugs

^absolutely! I love Italian red wine so I'm really looking forward to taste a few, and the food...oh how I love Italian food Have you ever been there?


----------



## tsuarsawan

yes sweetie, my parents were both born in Italy. I spent 7 months in Italy when I was sweet 16 going on 17.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh really! How lucky you were to spend so much time there, no wonder you love it


----------



## tsuarsawan

Yes, Red wine is my preference & if you get a chance to go to Tuscany, you may be able to try some local Red. Divine....... Food there is so good too! I love my Italian food too...


----------



## purses & pugs

Yes, we are going to Tuscany after a couple of days in Milan! Oh i can't wait to try some local red wine


----------



## tsuarsawan

I love the beauty & history of the country. I speak fluent Italian, so that helped while I spent so much time there. I adore there panorama's & coastal views. Breathtakingly beautiful....

My dream is to go to Lake Como & Lake Lugano some time in the near future....


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Yes, we are going to Tuscany after a couple of days in Milan! Oh i can't wait to try some local red wine


 sweetie, you have me   all over my keyboard...

Local Red wine is lethal...The best.....
you lucky gal....
you will love it *P&P*.....


----------



## purses & pugs

wow, you speak fluent Italian too!! I'm sure that helped a lot, especially in smaller cities. Maybe you and Choleg can teach me some then Or I guess I will have to use sign language, haha. Would love to go to Lake Como too + Rome someday.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> sweetie, you have me   all over my keyboard...
> 
> Local Red wine is lethal...The best.....
> you lucky gal....
> you will love it *P&P*.....



LOL!! Lethal...haha, yes I guess it can be. I'm looking forward to this trip, big time


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh I am sure that my southern accent accossionally would get in the way.. 
I studied Italian at school, so it took the edge off a little.. 
I am sure Choleg would do a better job than me......hehehe

Actually Italian is an easy language to learn.. 
As you say it, you right it..
Latin is harder to learn.....

ciao, bella, buon giorno.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> LOL!! Lethal...haha, yes I guess it can be. I'm looking forward to this trip, big time


 
you will enjoy it, that I'm sure... Drink a glass of Red for me...

Goodnight sweetie, so cold down under....
Cant wait for some sun to shine.......

Nightie


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Yeah, I'm planning to visit various cities in Europe during my trip. Since it'd be my first visit, I figured a bit of everything. Subsequent trips shall be more in depth and perhaps I'd venture further north to visit *Livia1* and you.



You must come to Scandinavia! It really is beautiful here ... of course it is the most beautiful here in Copenhagen


----------



## Livia1

Hi **T**, I see you're off to bed. Nightie to you and sweet dreams


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> you will enjoy it, that I'm sure... Drink a glass of Red for me...
> 
> Goodnight sweetie, so cold down under....
> Cant wait for some sun to shine.......
> 
> Nightie



Sure, I will do that! Good night, sweet dreams


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^nightie ***S*** I would love to visit Scandinavia some day. I am sure it is beautiful.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^sweet dreams my lovelies.. I will dream of some breathtakingingly panorama's.....  I should visit the chat room more often....

wayfaring.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lake_como_italy.jpg


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes you should! Wow, beautiful pic... Goodnight!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you for the offer to be my tour guide, *p&p*. Perhaps the following year in 2012, I shall venture further north. 

I'd like to see the Northern Lights too!


----------



## purses & pugs

^It would be my pleasure and I would like to see the Northern light myself! Sometimes, but rarily, we can see it here in the "south" (aka Oslo area) as well. I had the chance in July this year, but I fell a sleep before it came and I was super annoyed to have missed it


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Oooh... I can imagine! Perhaps we can go catch it together sometime!


----------



## purses & pugs

^that would have been pretty cool


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

OMG a trip to Milan? P&P, how lovely!! It will definitely be warm for you!~ That is another place on my bucket list of places to go-the architecture, the history, the food, the drink.....all fabulous!!

*T*-I had no idea! I love the Italian language-its so fun and expressive


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, I know, I can't wait to get to Milan and then drive around in Tuscany! After all that yummy local red wine talk with *T* I can't wait to taste And of course I'm looking forward to some shopping in Milan


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'm already looking forward to seeing what your purchases would be. 

Good morning ladies! Lovely sunny day here in SG.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Morning *Ches*!! After work here, in my relax mode wearing my comfy jammies and am about to make dinner....

*P&P*-we will definitely need to see your purchases~! One of my closest friends is from Milan and says there are lots of short trips you can take from there to keep you busy (since I told her you arent going to Rome and she said OMG why not??)
She also said the weather should be perfect when you go!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good afternoon ladies, back from work & having my lunch...hehehe.
shooting of to pic my little one from school soon.

*Susan* swseetie, what's for dinner? 

Hey *Susan*, yes I have Italian blood running through my veins. 
I want to go back to Italy & spend 3 months there. Enough to get to do & see the places I didnt get a chance to see last time I was there....

*P&P* is so lucky.....OOHH yes I want updates of scenery & food & Wine tasting... Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 
ooh August/September is Perfect weather there. I remember it well.....

Still so cold down under & it's suppose to be Spring.
I am so over this weather........

P&P when you go to Milan, must see the Milans Duomo 
The worlds largest Gothic cathedral......

Apparently a lot of the lakes I mentioned to you before are not that far from Milan..


This is some place in Milan....how beautiful
traveldk.com/dkimages/0-milan_master.jpg


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi *T*!  We had shephard's pie. Mmmm......good comfort food after a loooooong day.

Send that cold here. I am over it being hot and sticky-I so dont do well with sticky.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> Hi *T*!  We had shephard's pie. Mmmm......good comfort food after a loooooong day.
> 
> Send that cold here. I am over it being hot and sticky-I so dont do well with sticky.


 
if only I could sweet *Susan*, Give me some  please.....
Delicious sweetie, I love Shephard's pie. 
Baking some chicken & vegies tonight. 

Better go & pic up my DS & taking my eldest son to doc. Has fever.

ooohhh dear never ends.....
ciao my lovelies.....


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies!

*Ches*, lol, me too Hope I can find something special and nice that I can find at home.

*Susan*, so one of your best friends is from Milan! ANd it's great to hear the weather will be nice! We are only staying in Milan for two days before we drive to Tuscany, and there is no time for Rome unfortunately. But I will definitely go another time!! I'll prob meet *Choleglaour *in Milan since she doesn't live too far away and she said she would show me a lot of great stores and the Bal store of course 
I'm kind of broke after purchasing the black moto jacket but I'm having some bags (non-bal) out for sale to fund some shopping there

*tsuarsawan*, I will definitly take some pics and post here for you when I get back We are not leaving until October 1st, but it will be way warmer there than up here in the north anyway so I'm happy. I totally undertand you are sick and tired of cold winter now... Melbourne does have some real winters since it's so far south, right? We will visit that cathedral, that is actually on top of our list over things to see there And that pic you sent link to is beautiful! 
Hope your son is feeling better soon


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ hi *P&P*
Your Black moto jacket was worth it though. So sexy & cool....
Yes cant wait for the pics... oooh shopping in Milan...
Now that will be faboulous. Both you & *Choleg *will have some fun....

Will it just be Milan, Tuscany & Florence you'll be visiting?


----------



## tsuarsawan

In Melbourne we have four seasons in one day.... Though this year it has been extremely cold & so wet... Unlike the previous years. We have had pretty tough water restrictions because we have hardly had rain in years. So I guess it's a good thing, but we are all over it. 
Bring on the My teenage son will be fine...Just needs some rest.
thanks my lovely


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^ hi P&P
> Your Black moto jacket was worth it though. So sexy & cool....
> Yes cant wait for the pics... oooh shopping in Milan...
> Now that will be faboulous. Both you & Choleg will have some fun....
> 
> Will it just be Milan, Tuscany & Florence you'll be visiting?



you are right, the black moto jacket was definitely worth it! I'll bring it with me on this trip I think 
We haven't decided where to go just yet, but on the list is Milan, Florence and Pisa. Hopefully some other places in Tuscany too if there are time, but we'll only be there for a week so time is limited! Also, we are bringing my BF's 6 year old daughter so we need to do stuff that is fun for her too


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> In Melbourne we have four seasons in one day.... Though this year it has been extremely cold & so wet... Unlike the previous years. We have had pretty tough water restrictions because we have hardly had rain in years. So I guess it's a good thing, but we are all over it.
> Bring on the My teenage son will be fine...Just needs some rest.
> thanks my lovely



Four seasons in one day Seems like the winter has been super cold everywhere this year, it was colder than usual here as well. I have been to Aussie once but unfortunately did not have the chance to vistit Melbourne. I've heard it is a beautiful city and I would like to go sometime! Hopefully spring is just areound the corner for you now


----------



## ieweuyhs

Those are the places I'd like to visit too if I go Italy... Plus Venice... 

*Spoke too early this morning... Turned out to be a rainy day today.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I've heard Venice is almost ruined by tourism now...not sure how true it is, but it's a shame if it is correct. 

Hope the sun will peak out for you later on!


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi ches raining there too...
yea, I think the weather is changing everywhere...
I do love Melbourne & it is a very livable city, one of the best really...
When you decide to come down under do not pass Melbourne by.
It is a very cosmopolitan city, more so than Sydney.
Fashion & food & wine are good....
I will take you around my lovely......


----------



## tsuarsawan

Florence & Lake Lugano at night....
Lake Lugano is on the border of Italy & Switzerland.
Looks so breathtakingly beautiful...

We need to all meet up some day... hehehe
Now that would be something... rocking our Balenciaga bags with scenery like that.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ OMG! This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> ^I've heard Venice is almost ruined by  tourism now...not sure how true it is, but it's a shame if it is  correct.
> 
> Hope the sun will peak out for you later on!



Oh my... so sad...

Well, I'm happy when it rains!  



tsuarsawan said:


> hi ches raining there too...
> yea, I think the weather is changing everywhere...
> I do love Melbourne & it is a very livable city, one of the best really...
> When you decide to come down under do not pass Melbourne by.
> It is a very cosmopolitan city, more so than Sydney.
> Fashion & food & wine are good....
> I will take you around my lovely......



Hey, *tsuarsawan*! I've been mulling over some place to go in December. Was considering Oz. Perhaps we can meet up then!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> yea, I think the weather is changing everywhere...
> I do love Melbourne & it is a very livable city, one of the best really...
> When you decide to come down under do not pass Melbourne by.
> It is a very cosmopolitan city, more so than Sydney.
> Fashion & food & wine are good....
> I will take you around my lovely......



Oh I would loe to do that one day!! I want to come back to Australia but not sure when I can do that yet...unfortunately it is so far away But I remember I was thinking I would definitely go back when I visited in 2005. I was in Sydney, Airlie Beach, Brisbane and Surfer's Paradise so i really want to see Melbourne and also Cairnes too. One day I will go back!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Florence & Lake Lugano at night....
> Lake Lugano is on the border of Italy & Switzerland.
> Looks so breathtakingly beautiful...
> 
> We need to all meet up some day... hehehe
> Now that would be something... rocking our Balenciaga bags with scenery like that.....



Holy moly, beautiful!! Ahhh and imagine us with our Bals, chatting and sipping delicious red wine there...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey my lovelies, I was jsut thinking that.....Drinking Red Wine & champagne in the moon light with our Balenciaga's...
That would be something... 

Lake Lugano has a Casino. Must be stunning......
Imigine having dinner by the Lake. I wonder if it's as stunning as Monaco's Casino.... I would play me some poker.....
we may get lucky & win some serious $$$$ :lolots::lolots: 
Balenciaga would go bust with the lot of us after that.........


----------



## purses & pugs

^so true! I'm actually kind of good at playing poker (lol!) so maybe we should team up and play toghether and split the prize:greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Oh my... so sad...
> 
> Well, I'm happy when it rains!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, *tsuarsawan*! I've been mulling over some place to go in December. Was considering Oz. Perhaps we can meet up then!


 
If you come to Oz *ches*, no need to worry. 
I will look after you my lovely.
Just dont come hear thinking you can score a cheap Balenciaga, our prices hear are worse than yours in Singapore.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^so true! I'm actually kind of good at playing poker (lol!) so maybe we should team up and play toghether and split the prize:greengrin::greengrin:


 
me too, I use to play on poker stars (with fake money of course) & blow out the big boys on the table....:lolots:
ooh yes, split the big prize, shopping til we drop....
First pit stop is Balenciaga boutique, second Chanel...


----------



## dragonette

tsuarsawan said:


> If you come to Oz *ches*, no need to worry.
> I will look after you my lovely.
> Just dont come hear thinking you can score a cheap Balenciaga, our prices hear are worse than yours in Singapore.



LOL! I hear you on that one... Oz is not the place for luxury goods shopping! The only good thing about living in Oz is that the limit for shipping goods in without getting GST is AU$1,000.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> me too, I use to play on poker stars (with fake money of course) & blow out the big boys on the table....:lolots:
> ooh yes, split the big prize, shopping til we drop....
> First pit stop is Balenciag boutique, second Chanel...



Wow, you must be good!! 
Haha, that sounds like a great plan 
1. play
2. win
3. shop
4. go out for some (ok a lot!) champagne and wine


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *tsuarsawan*.  I'll let you know if I can finalise my travel plans.

I'm a good luck charm (or so I've been told). I don't gamble but I can be the mascot? Then we can all go shopping after winning!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Imigine, few of us getting together.... being cool, playing Poker. 
Of course we need our BB for some lady luck...
We should arrange it some time....
Count me in...:okay:
DH can baby sit my little ones.....:lolots:

On a serious note, *P&P* please do come to Australia some time. I will take you around & spend time with you. We have some fine places.... 
Airlie Beach is nice. I would love to take you to the WhitSunday Islands...
ooh very nice. You would also love the Sunshine coast &  Cairns & Port Douglas


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> LOL! I hear you on that one... Oz is not the place for luxury goods shopping! The only good thing about living in Oz is that the limit for shipping goods in without getting GST is AU$1,000.


 hi dragonette...yes, the limit is $1,000. But it doesn't buy much I'm afraid these days. Very good point though! It could be worse.....

BTW you look gorgeous in your pics with your stunning pom sweetie...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yet another stunning pic!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you, *tsuarsawan*.  I'll let you know if I can finalise my travel plans.
> 
> I'm a good luck charm (or so I've been told). I don't gamble but I can be the mascot? Then we can all go shopping after winning!


 
yes you will be our good luck charm *ches*....*P&P* & I will do all the work ..... make sure you bring that gorgeous Ruby & Olive beauty... 
We can share the BB love around...:lolots:

*P&P* lots & lots of champayne & Red wine..Otherwise how will we win?


----------



## dragonette

tsuarsawan said:


> hi dragonette...yes, the limit is $1,000. But it doesn't buy much I'm afraid these days. Very good point though! It could be worse.....
> 
> BTW you look gorgeous in your pics with your stunning pom sweetie...



Thanks hun! I had a good photographer so it was my good fortune!  I do miss living in Melbourne. Esp the air. I hate Singapore's air with a vengeance!


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> yes you will be our good luck charm *ches*....*P&P* & I will do all the work ..... make sure you bring that gorgeous Ruby & Olive beauty...
> We can share the BB love around...:lolots:



Yes, ma'am! Red is an auspicious colour to Chinese! Supposed to bring luck! I'm sure we can win enough to go on a spree!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ yes very nice pics sweetie! Singapore's humidity kills me. I do enjoy Singapore, especially the sales shopping..
I remember eating Satays, loved them. I think it was a market place..
Not sure of the name.... We are most probably coming in March next year.
Going to Bali & Malaysia too....


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Yes, ma'am! Red is an auspicious colour to Chinese! Supposed to bring luck! I'm sure we can win enough to go on a spree!


 
no worries *ches*...As long as I have first preference when we battle it out in the boutique's....


----------



## dragonette

You are coming in March! You must let us show you around then... Esp our Bal store!


----------



## ieweuyhs

You must let us know so that we can bring you around!!! And you could join our Bal meetups too! We'd specially organise one for you.


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> no worries *ches*...As long as I have first preference when we battle it out in the boutique's....



No problem! I'm almost Bal-content now. Just a couple more bags and I think I'm done.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> No problem! I'm almost Bal-content now. Just a couple more bags and I think I'm done.


 me too *ches*! I am almost content too... 

I would love a Courier for travelling & I want Anthracite. I just so want my Anthra to be perfect in a true Grey with a tinge of Blue tone. All the ones I see have to much Green...
So want to try the Town Anthra with RGGH. Just not sure what I should go for next....
Do you think a town would be o.k? 
In two minds. Maybe I should stick to a City or Part time RH..


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> You must let us know so that we can bring you around!!! And you could join our Bal meetups too! We'd specially organise one for you.


 yes, that is a must my lovelies.....You girls have a wonderful time.
Love looking at you get together pics.


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> me too *ches*! I am almost content too...
> 
> I would love a Courier for travelling & I want Anthracite. I just so want my Anthra to be perfect in a true Grey with a tinge of Blue tone. All the ones I see have to much Green...
> So want to try the Town Anthra with RGGH. Just not sure what I should go for next....
> Do you think a town would be o.k?
> In two minds. Maybe I should stick to a City or Part time RH..



Me too! I'm eyeing an Anthra GSH Work myself.  Preferably a 2010 one! Yeah, I think a Town will be gorgeous!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Yet another stunning pic!


 
Not sure which WhitSunday Island that one is. Been to most of them. My favorite is Hayman island. So expensive though.......


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Imigine, few of us getting together.... being cool, playing Poker.
> Of course we need our BB for some lady luck...
> We should arrange it some time....
> Count me in...
> DH can baby sit my little ones.....:lolots:
> 
> On a serious note, *P&P* please do come to Australia some time. I will take you around & spend time with you. We have some fine places....
> Airlie Beach is nice. I would love to take you to the WhitSunday Islands...
> ooh very nice. You would also love the Sunshine coast &  Cairns & Port Douglas



Ahhhh....don't tempt me!!! I want to go now! While I was a Airlie Beach we took a two day boat trip to snorkle in the Great Barrier Reef, that is the most beautiful thing I have ever done!!! Wasn't it called the Whitsunday Islands there? It was one of my best holidays so I can't help it...I must post some pics:

Whitehaven beach (with my ex, this was in 2005)







Snorkeling in Great Barrier Reef!
















Here is one in Sydney 






And I have to post this one as well, Jimmi wanted to go with us on the trip


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Me too! I'm eyeing an Anthra GSH Work myself.  Preferably a 2010 one! Yeah, I think a Town will be gorgeous!


 
I should check some pics & see what I think. You dont think the strap is too long *ches*? Yea, an Anthra GSH Work would be awesome.... Just being so fussy with my Anthra color... Not easy to find the right one I'm looking for..... My other worry is do I take the plunge & try the RGGH in a Town or go RH or even GSH which I love..... aaarrgghhh decisions.
I should wait for Ardoise. Looks nice...


----------



## dragonette

OMG the pug in the bag is too cute!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey guys ! I am loving all this travel chat, and beautiful photos.......
I used to live overseas ( 22 years in the mid-east) and got to travel so much then......I miss it so much! 
There you are Dragonette! Yup, I had forgotten that you and I chatted here, my bad! 
I have not checked out your photos on FB, will do that today! And I am very curious how your trip was!


----------



## tsuarsawan

omg *P&P*... amazing photo's.. yes Airlie beach is a gateway to many of the Islands around the North & WhitSunday Islands. The Great Barrier Reef is amazing. I have snorkeled & scuba dived there many times...

you looked awesome in your sexy bikini's sweetie.

Whitehaven is just breathtaking & a paradise. white snowy sand & the coral?????


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi *Leslie*! you lucky gal. Travelling the world...
tell me about the places your've been please? 

*P&P* I adore your pics & Hamilton is very close by to whithaven, been there too. Whitehaven is a must isn't it?  


oooh jimmi is so adorable.....


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi T ! 
Ohhhh, I went to : Egypt, Israel, Korea, China, Japan, Australia, Papua New Guinea, Kenya, Palau, Yap.....of course all over Europe, and the Caribbean.....and I did alot of boat diving trips ( Ras Muhammed in the Sinaii was the best!) ....I owned a Scuba diving biz and taught in the Red Sea in my younger days. It was the best job ever! 
Then I had 4 kids in 4 years and that was the end of that! 
Now my travel is limited to month long Camping trips in the USA with the Family.....
I am living vicariously through you guys now!


----------



## tsuarsawan

pilatesworks said:


> Hi T !
> Ohhhh, I went to : Egypt, Israel, Korea, China, Japan, Australia, Papua New Guinea, Kenya, Palau, Yap.....of course all over Europe, and the Caribbean.....and I did alot of boat diving trips ( Ras Muhammed in the Sinaii was the best!) ....I owned a Scuba diving biz and taught in the Red Sea in my younger days. It was the best job ever!
> Then I had 4 kids in 4 years and that was the end of that!
> Now my travel is limited to month long Camping trips in the USA with the Family.....
> I am living vicariously through you guys now!


 

oohh wow **L**  
amazing, what an expereince it must have been.... 
I so want to go to Egypt & Israel some day....

taught in the red Sea?? ooh I love scuba diving. Haven't done so in a while now. Juggling part time work & my 3 kids (2 under seven) makes it hard to get away as much as I would love to.... We are renovating our house next Spring. So we will be cutting short our Holidays for a few years. Did you enjoy Italy?

any pics you could show us of Ras Muhammed? I am going to google it.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> omg *P&P*... amazing photo's.. yes  Airlie beach is a gateway to many of the Islands around the North &  WhitSunday Islands. The Great Barrier Reef is amazing. I have snorkeled  & scuba dived there many times...
> 
> you looked awesome in your sexy bikini's sweetie.
> 
> Whitehaven is just breathtaking & a paradise. white snowy sand & the coral?????


Thanks T Whitehaven is truly amazing, I have never ever seen a beach like that! It changes they way it looks every minute and you get a really weird noise when you sweep your feet in the white sand...Definitely a must for everyone!

And ehh...these pic are 5.5 years old and I have gained some weight since then, lol! Need to shape up



tsuarsawan said:


> *P&P* I adore your pics & Hamilton is very close by to whithaven, been there too. Whitehaven is a must isn't it?
> 
> oooh jimmi is so adorable.....



Whitehaven is a must, it is the most beautiful beach I have ever been too! and yes, Jimmi is adorable here, isn't he?


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> OMG the pug in the bag is too cute!



Lol, thanks! Jimmi is a cute little weirdo that I love very much


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> Hi T !
> Ohhhh, I went to : Egypt, Israel, Korea, China, Japan, Australia, Papua New Guinea, Kenya, Palau, Yap.....of course all over Europe, and the Caribbean.....and I did alot of boat diving trips ( Ras Muhammed in the Sinaii was the best!) ....I owned a Scuba diving biz and taught in the Red Sea in my younger days. It was the best job ever!
> Then I had 4 kids in 4 years and that was the end of that!
> Now my travel is limited to month long Camping trips in the USA with the Family.....
> I am living vicariously through you guys now!



Holy cow, you have really seen the world! That job must have been the best in the world for sure And 4 kids in 4 years is pretty impressive L! Lol camping can be fun too (or not? lol)...I remember you pretty much said you would die without your iPhone on your camping trip this summer


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh dear how lovely **L**

Ras Muhammed ladies....


----------



## tsuarsawan

And ehh...these pic are 5.5 years old and I have gained some weight since then, lol! Need to shape up



you are so adorable *P&P*... I can relate to that..gaining a few pounds..
you my dear still look amazing...

ooh I have to agree Whitehaven is truly amazing.... The Maldives have stunning beaches very close to that hun...
They have the beauty of lagoons too.... The coral is beautiful there...
I scuba dived there & I will never forget that experience either.

now that is a destination we should all meet up at...:lolots::lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> you are so adorable *P&P*... I can relate to that..gaining a few pounds..
> you my dear still look amazing...
> 
> ooh I have to agree Whitehaven is truly amazing.... The Maldives have stunning beaches very close to that hun...
> They have the beauty of lagoons too.... The coral is beautiful there...
> I scuba dived there & I will never forget that experience either.
> 
> now that is a destination we should all meet up at...:lolots:



I guess most of us gain weight over the years, butvery few of us like it But thank you for being so nice, you are always so sweet

Oh yeah, where on EARTH shall we meet up?? As long as it's warm and there is red wine and champagne I'm happy lol


----------



## tsuarsawan

I'm with you hun. Warm weather & Red wine, champagne & breathtaking scenery. 
We don't ask for much now do we????
No Balenciaga boutique's either. :lolots:
I would be happy any where with you lovely ladies.....


goodnight my lovelies...
sweet dreams....


----------



## purses & pugs

^No, we do not ask for much at all, lol!
good night I'll have a small feeling what you will be dreaming about


----------



## pilatesworks

G'night ladies!  

Yay, a Bal meet-up in the Maldives! 

As for me, I am off to work, just got my kids off to school....
We actually had a huge tropical storm for the last two days, more rain than I have ever seen here. It rained about 7 inches (maybe even more) in 24 hours! 
It is from a residual Hurricaine in the Gulf.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh my, glad you are ok in that horrible weather!

I'm still at work, a quiet day today...so I have been hanging out here quite a lot, lol! Will leave in an hour or so. Have a good day L


----------



## pilatesworks

Have a good evening, Sweetie!  
Thanks for all the photos, I loved seeing you in Oz!


See y'all later on! I'm off!


----------



## dragonette

pilatesworks said:


> Hey guys ! I am loving all this travel chat, and beautiful photos.......
> I used to live overseas ( 22 years in the mid-east) and got to travel so much then......I miss it so much!
> There you are Dragonette! Yup, I had forgotten that you and I chatted here, my bad!
> I have not checked out your photos on FB, will do that today! And I am very curious how your trip was!



It went better than I expected! He is a very nice guy... Very good at tolerating my tantrums! LOL! He can be a little clueless about how to make women happy and what to say at times but I put it down to inexperience. So far he is willing to listen and learn when I object to certain things he says or does! Otherwise, he cooks, cleans, does the laundry... The one major difference is he is very frugal while I am an extreme spendthrift! While he says he has no problems with other people spending money, he also admits he is terrible at gifting (because he doesn't know what people want). I think it's more because of his frugal nature. My friends know I'm very big on gifts, my BFFs and I regularly ship "Happy Boxes" to each other (we would collect little things for each other through the year and just ship out whenever if not at Christmas or our birthdays!). I guess being shopaholics, we don't guard our money as fiercely as a frugal guy would... I know I should have zero expectations that he would ever be a guy who takes the effort to indulge me once in a while with a thoughtful gift (inexpensive or not), but it would still be nice, you know? That said, I am not gonna sweat the small stuff. Ultimately, he was a great fit with me and I am definitely going back again, either for winter or next summer. In the meantime, I guess I have a sorta electronic relationship going on? LOL!


----------



## ieweuyhs

So cute!!! BTW, who babysits Jimmi when you're away on holiday and can't bring him along? Does he miss his mummy when she's away?



tsuarsawan said:


> I should check some pics & see what I think. You dont think the strap is too long *ches*? Yea, an Anthra GSH Work would be awesome.... Just being so fussy with my Anthra color... Not easy to find the right one I'm looking for..... My other worry is do I take the plunge & try the RGGH in a Town or go RH or even GSH which I love.....aaarrgghhh decisions.
> I should wait for Ardoise. Looks nice...



For me, I find the strap for the Town is just nice. But the bag is too small for my needs. 

I'm curious about Ardoise too! Wonder if it'll be Plomb-like?



pilatesworks said:


> Hi T !
> Ohhhh, I went to : Egypt, Israel, Korea, China, Japan, Australia, Papua New Guinea, Kenya, Palau, Yap.....of course all over Europe, and the Caribbean.....and I did alot of boat diving trips ( Ras Muhammed in the Sinaii was the best!) ....I owned a Scuba diving biz and taught in the Red Sea in my younger days. It was the best job ever!



Wow! No wonder you have such nice legs!  All that travelling around! I'd love to go Egypt to visit the pyramids, the Sphinx etc. SG had an exhibition of Egyptian mummies earlier in the year and I went for some of the talks organised. Very interesting! Like how they removed the brain of the mummy through the nose. 



purses & pugs said:


> Oh yeah, where on EARTH shall we meet up?? As long as it's warm and there is red wine and champagne I'm happy lol





tsuarsawan said:


> I'm with you hun. Warm weather & Red wine, champagne & breathtaking scenery.
> We don't ask for much now do we????
> No Balenciaga boutique's either.
> I would be happy any where with you lovely ladies.....





pilatesworks said:


> Yay, a Bal meet-up in the Maldives!



I'm in for a wherever-it-may-be meetup! Where we can just laze around, chat, and indulge ourselves!!! Kinda like the place where the girls in SATC went after Big failed to show up at the wedding? Just hanging out with the girls!:sunnies


----------



## amazigrace

Could anyone please help me identify the color of this Bal bag? The seller says it's NOT sahara, but if it isn't, I can't find what color it is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ You should post it here instead: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

Perhaps it's Praline? Which is quite similar to Sahara.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> So cute!!! BTW, who babysits Jimmi when you're away on holiday and can't bring him along? Does he miss his mummy when she's away?
> 
> 
> I'm in for a wherever-it-may-be meetup! Where we can just laze around, chat, and indulge ourselves!!! Kinda like the place where the girls in SATC went after Big failed to show up at the wedding? Just hanging out with the girls!:sunnies



My mom often watch Jimmi when we are away or I have a couple of good friends who love to watch him too. He loves to be with people he know as well so usually it's not a problem, but of course he miss me a lot

Ahh...that place in Mexico (was it?) where the SATC girls were had to be a perfect place!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oic...

Yes, the girls went Mexico!


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning!

LOVE the travel talk-and of course Jimmi pics 

T-thanks for sending some cold here. It was drizzling this morning when I got up! Yahoo my plants will be so happy!


----------



## amazigrace

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ You should post it here instead: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html
> 
> Perhaps it's Praline? Which is quite similar to Sahara.



Thank you, *ieweuyhs.* Sorry I posted in the wrong thread. I did find out it's sahara, though.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ No worries. Glad you identified the colour after all.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning, ladies! Yet another overcast day here in SG. 

I did some searching yesterday, hoping to go Egypt in Dec but darn the air tickets are expensive. I could fly to London for the same price! So Egypt is out. Looks like Oz is emerging as the winner. Off to do more research later. 

*tsuarsawan*, I'll be PMing you for advice. Hope you don't mind.  

Tomorrow (Friday) is a public holiday, so long weekend!  Hope to try my hand at making mini Bal charms like *molee808*, my new idol. :d You should really check out her charm in the "Do you put charms..." thread.


----------



## maxxout

pilatesworks said:


> Hi T !
> Ohhhh, I went to : Egypt, Israel, Korea, China, Japan, Australia, Papua New Guinea, Kenya, Palau, Yap.....of course all over Europe, and the Caribbean.....and I did alot of boat diving trips ( Ras Muhammed in the Sinaii was the best!) ....*I owned a Scuba diving biz and taught in the Red Sea *in my younger days. It was the best job ever!
> Then I had 4 kids in 4 years and that was the end of that!
> Now my travel is limited to month long Camping trips in the USA with the Family.....
> I am living vicariously through you guys now!



Well, you never cease to surprise.  
I was diving in  Sharm el-Sheikh in 1995.  Either with Sinai Divers, or another outfit but got the T shirts from SD.  Were you there then?


----------



## redskater

maxxout said:


> Well, you never cease to surprise.
> I was diving in  Sharm el-Sheikh in 1995.  Either with Sinai Divers, or another outfit but got the T shirts from SD.  Were you there then?



lol!  I was diving in Sharm in 1999 and 2000.  we were living in Cairo at the time, what a wild place that was!!!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Cairo blew my mind.  Egypt blew my mind.  More so than anywhere else I have traveled.  You LIVED there?  What were you doing?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow! You ladies are a wild bunch!


----------



## pilatesworks

maxxout said:


> Well, you never cease to surprise.
> I was diving in  Sharm el-Sheikh in 1995.  Either with Sinai Divers, or another outfit but got the T shirts from SD.  Were you there then?



Whoa, small world! You get around,girl! You too, Red! 
Let's see......In 1995 I was about to have my 4th kid, all my fun was pre-kids so no diving in Sharm for me then.
So I was there around 1984 or 85.
( I am 53 BTW....)
The boat I was on was a private charter, and she was called the "White Elephant"..... used to be owned by Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton! 
That was back in the day when all there was nothing at all in Sharm.....a few tents on the beach for those just doing the beach dives, a little shack that served food, and the old hole in the floor restrooms. 
We had to take a 14 hour harrowing bus ride from Cairo to get there, no airport at Sharm back then, not much of anything!
I have heard it is all built up now.
 Nothing like the Red Sea, jeez do I miss it.
Every single day.
Another fantastic trip was out of Port Sudan...Cousteau's habitat at Shaab Rumi...Sangeneb Lighthouse.....
Ohhh, I am getting homesick....I lived in Jeddah, Saudia Arabia for nearly 25 years.....(my husband was an attorney working with oil leases, which is how we got over there in the first place) 
And my job was definitely way more fun than his.


----------



## allthatleather

Do any of you know how much triple tour bracelet cost in France? Thx.. Can't take my mind off the vert d'eau triple tour


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening ladies! Today wasn't as cold..
*Susan*, great to hear I bought you some cold weather & the plants are happy... 

*ches* hun of course I dont mind assisting you. It will be my pleasure sweetie..You & I have a huge PF get together to organise.... with the help of beautiful *P&P* of course. Maldives here we come, sometime.We will tackle the Lakes in Italy another time.:lolots:

check this out ladies. (is it o.k to add pics in this thread?) 
I hope so, coz I get a little excited & love to share pics with you all.

Maldives where I scuba dived & drank Pina Colada's all day....
Resort called Kurumba... of course today there are so many more resorts & better....

*pilatesworks* I have to agree with *ches....* you ladies are a wild bunch. 
I just googled Sharm el sheikh & it looks spectacular....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ That looks fantastic!!! Maldives, here we come!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey *ches*, listening to the beat of *dragonette* awesome video of lucien....Love the beat.....


----------



## dragonette

LOL! I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Sounds like fun!  I'm stuck on a crowded bus now.


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> LOL! I'm glad you are enjoying it!


 
responding to all my e mails sweetie & groovin with the beat.  hehehehe..

*ches*, what time is it there? Finished work?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yup, it's almost 630 pm Thursday! The start of a lovely long weekend!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Good evening ladies! Today wasn't as cold..
> *Susan*, great to hear I bought you some cold weather & the plants are happy...
> 
> *ches* hun of course I dont mind assisting you. It will be my pleasure sweetie..You & I have a huge PF get together to organise.... with the help of beautiful *P&P* of course. Maldives here we come, sometime.We will tackle the Lakes in Italy another time.:lolots:
> 
> check this out ladies. (is it o.k to add pics in this thread?)
> I hope so, coz I get a little excited & love to share pics with you all.
> 
> Maldives where I scuba dived & drank Pina Colada's all day....
> Resort called Kurumba... of course today there are so many more resorts & better....
> 
> *pilatesworks* I have to agree with *ches....* you ladies are a wild bunch.
> I just googled Sharm el sheikh & it looks spectacular....



Good eveing *T*! Sigh...you manage to find the most beautiful pics! I say it's totally OK to post pics in this thread, in fact we NEED pics here to make it even more fun 

Haha, yes I'll be happy to help you guys out to organize a tpf-meetup in one of there places...God, can you imagine us sipping wine and drooling over each other bbags?? Other people there must think we are insane (which we also are and I'm lovin' it, lol!)

*Ches*, better late than never...I just checkt out your SG tpf-meetups and I just stared and stared at the lovely pile of Bbags Looks like you have so much fun and *jasterock *is a great photographer! Jasterock must definitely come to an international meetup, she is my twin in so many ways, lol!!

And *Leslie*, wow you have so much exciting stuff!! Love to read about it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ hi *P&P*
yea... I am all for having fun.... the weather may just be picking up a little down under, with a bit of luck.
how was your day? ooh yes, I am dreaming sun, sand & Colada's....
oooppps forgot about the Balenciaga bags.

I think I am ordering myself a Courier. Will come in handy for travelling. Love *delmilano* Violet Courier & *Drati Grey* & *ches* Ruby baby.....


more pics coming up.....
The Maldives today.....

What a way to marry scuba diving beneath all that blessed beauty of coral & colorful fish....So cool......

ooohhh dear an underwater spa......
I heard there is an underwater restarant now. First ever built in the world.... ooh dear, told hubby before I leave this world, I need to go back......hehehhehe


----------



## purses & pugs

^OMG, before I leave this world I would definitely go there too and underwater spa and restaurant, wow!! 

My day is not over yet, it's only 1.30 pm here but so far so good 
Glad the weather is getting better down under! It's nice here too today but it is fall and I can feel the air is getting cooler every day and also the days become shorter. In the summertime it's not getting dark until 10-11 pm, now it's getting dark 8-9 pm and in a month or two it will be dark by 4 pm!!! I hate that Oh well.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^OMG, before I leave this world I would definitely go there too and underwater spa and restaurant, wow!!
> 
> My day is not over yet, it's only 1.30 pm here but so far so good
> Glad the weather is getting better down under! It's nice here too today but it is fall and I can feel the air is getting cooler every day and also the days become shorter. In the summertime it's not getting dark until 10-11 pm, now it's getting dark 8-9 pm and in a month or two it will be dark by 4 pm!!! I hate that Oh well.


 

glad to hear your having a good day.. Yes I am waiting patiently for day light savings to happen here next month... finally the days will be longer. It must get sooooo cold there sweetie. lots of warm ugg boots & winter coats.... Do you wear ugg boots P&P?

do you think they would allow us to sip champagne & Colada's while being pampered at the spa??  

here is the restaurant...


----------



## dragonette

I have a very random and silly question...

So I'm shopping on Holister and Co, getting some tees, and they have some really nice cami's. I add 3 of them to my cart in different colours, then ask myself if I would really wear them because I try to wear tees that cover my shoulders (to protect my bags). Is that normal? Or should I ease up a little?


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> I have a very random and silly question...
> 
> So I'm shopping on Holister and Co, getting some tees, and they have some really nice cami's. I add 3 of them to my cart in different colours, then ask myself if I would really wear them because I try to wear tees that cover my shoulders (to protect my bags). Is that normal? Or should I ease up a little?


 
sounds pretty normal to me sweetie....hehehe


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> glad to hear your having a good day.. Yes I am waiting patiently for day light savings to happen here next month... finally the days will be longer. It must get sooooo cold there sweetie. lots of warm ugg boots & winter coats.... Do you wear ugg boots P&P?
> 
> do you think they would allow us to sip champagne & Colada's while being pampered at the spa??
> 
> here is the restaurant...



That will be good, glad you are having spring and summer to look forward too now 
Oh yes, I wear UGGs, I _live_ in UGGs nost of the winter! Many says it's a fashion disaster but I don't care when it's -20 celcius outside! I currently have three pairs now, black, gray and leopard print all in the Tall model.

I so wan to visit that restaurant sometime, it looks awesome! Sigh...chamagne and lovely treatment in that underwater spa and a dinner later on...what a dream day that must be


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> I have a very random and silly question...
> 
> So I'm shopping on Holister and Co, getting some tees, and they have some really nice cami's. I add 3 of them to my cart in different colours, then ask myself if I would really wear them because I try to wear tees that cover my shoulders (to protect my bags). Is that normal? Or should I ease up a little?



Lol, I think many people thinks this way Personally I can't baby my bags like that, it would drive me crazy! I use all my bags in a "normal" way, but of course I'm careful, and they seem to hold up pretty good. Even though I have used some bags a lot they still looks as good as new, but more broken in. Which we all like, right?

PS. I love that beat in yout video you posted, really cool! Apart from that spider I was diggin' it


----------



## dragonette

*t*, I'm glad to hear it's normal... Hehe! I used to wear cami's all the time but now I live in tees! 

*p&p*, if I lived in a less humid place (maybe if I move to Canada? ) I would probably be less cautious with my bags... Being in this blaring humidity really makes everything worse. I am so afraid of soaking my bags with perspiration (pardon the unglam-ness of this) on particularly hot days. Thankfully I work from home so I can actually avoid going out in the day!

ps. UGGs are cool! I tried some on and they felt divine on the feet! If I move back to a country with the 4 seasons I would definitely get a pair!


----------



## purses & pugs

*dragonette*, you are right, I would prob be more concern if I lived in a humid place. Norway is not very humid Hmmm...maybe you should move to Canada, at least for your bag's sake:lolots:
UGGs are not that bad I think, but many people hate them (my BF included!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^If all goes well, *Jasterock* would join me in my Europe tour next year and we can all meet up in London. I was telling her the other day about the plans to meet up in London and she was all hyped up about it. I think she's dying to meet you too!

And you really have to see her tee-shirt snipping skills IRL! Darn impressive! 

Count me in for the spa!!! It looks so relaxing! 

*spidey* (aka *dragonette*), :lolots: I thought you don't sweat much? So shouldn't be a problem for your Pom? Perhaps you should twilly your handles?


----------



## tsuarsawan

my girlfriend has a pair of UGGs & she swears by them... she loves them.... I am getting myself a pair next winter. I have a feeling, next winter will be cold again..... Nothing wrong with UGGs....

*dragonette* I can understand how you feel about the humidaty... I would baby my bags too... now what is it I hear about Canada?


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^If all goes well, *Jasterock* would join me in my Europe tour next year and we can all meet up in London. I was telling her the other day about the plans to meet up in London and she was all hyped up about it. I think she's dying to meet you too!
> 
> And you really have to see her tee-shirt snipping skills IRL! Darn impressive!
> 
> Count me in for the spa!!! It looks so relaxing!
> 
> *spidey* (aka *dragonette*), :lolots: I thought you don't sweat much? So shouldn't be a problem for your Pom? Perhaps you should twilly your handles?


 
where's my invite???


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^If all goes well, *Jasterock* would join me in my Europe tour next year and we can all meet up in London. I was telling her the other day about the plans to meet up in London and she was all hyped up about it. I think she's dying to meet you too!
> 
> And you really have to see her tee-shirt snipping skills IRL! Darn impressive!



I'm dying to meet *J dear*! Say hi from me next time you see her. We certainly MUST meet in London next year, in addition to Italy and/or Maldives of course


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> where's my invite???



To London? Oh maybe you haven't been around when we talked about it! You are sooooo welcome my lovely lady YOu must join us for sure!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oops... :shame: Apologies, *tsuarsawan*. Shall we go Europe in Jul 2011? 

It'd be so cool!!! Indeed, be it London or Lugano or Maldives, we shall have so much fun!

*p&p*, I'll pass on your regards. She's jamming somewhere now. Shall ask her to pop by here.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^my sweet lovelies... I was only kidding...... I wish I could... You would be the gals I would love to hang out with.... I have to decline for 2011...Renovations will commence 
2012 is a differet story....we will get together. 
Maldives or Lake Lugano......

you ladies will have an awesome time.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ooh, I don't mind 2012 Maldives!


----------



## dragonette

*p&p*, yes I should move to Canada for the sake of my bags. LOL! But Canada is a very bad place to move to in terms of shopping and Bal. Selection is small and very expensive too...

*t*, it's still early to say but I might consider moving to Canada because of a certain someone.  But I will have to visit several more times before we know if it's going to work out...

*Ches*, I don't perspire much but on some days it's just crazy... Okay... I'm running out now... to meet you! LOL!!

Laterz, girls!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ See ya! Hope I won't be too late. I'm starving!

Oh, I'm meeting her for a very late dinner.


----------



## purses & pugs

^you girls are so lucky who can just meet up whenever you like, or so it seems! have fun!

*dragonette*, lol, you need to find another country or continiue to wear cardigans

*T*, sweetie I'm sad to hear you can't join us next year, but Maldives or Italy in 2012 it is!!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^bye *dragonette*... enjoy having dinner with *ches*  time for me to say adiose my lovelies...... 
ciao *P&P *


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ True, but SG is THAT small.  Maybe that's why it's easy to organise SG Bal Pals meet ups too. 

Cool! Then it'll be London 2011 and Maldives 2012! Sounds like some event ala London 2012 Olympics. :lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good night, *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## redskater

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Cairo blew my mind.  Egypt blew my mind.  More so than anywhere else I have traveled.  You LIVED there?  What were you doing?



yea, Cairo was like going to a different planet!! never experienced anything like that place.  We lived there for almost 2 years.  My DH works in the oilfield business.  We lived in 7 different countries for almost 10 years.  Cairo was most definitely the craziest!

*Leslie*  that trip down to Sharm is still one of the most dangerous roads in the world!  absolutely crazy!  they drive 90 miles an hr. at night, without headlights on, no highway lights and 2 lanes!  We would see at least 2 accidents every time we went down there.  And they were always fatal.  I don't think Egypt has changed much in the last 100 yrs. except for the seaside resorts.  The diving isn't as great as when you were there.  A lot of the sea life is gone and it's a lot dirtier.  You were there when it hadn't been destroyed by all the people.  It's pretty sad really.


----------



## purses & pugs

Good nignt sweet *T*

*Ches*, yep definitely London in July 2011 then, when shall I book my ticket?? And the London Olypics will be nothing near this event:lolots:

Gotta get soem work done before I'm leaving to my BF's paretns for dinner. Talk later


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^you girls are so lucky who can just meet up whenever you like, or so it seems! have fun!
> 
> *dragonette*, lol, you need to find another country or continiue to wear cardigans
> 
> *T*, sweetie I'm sad to hear you can't join us next year, but Maldives or Italy in 2012 it is!!!!


 

^^^so true, they are so lucky...meeting up & looking out for one another...

*purses & pugs* please dont be sad sweetie.. 
2012 will be awesome.... We need to get as many gals as possible to join us.....(plenty time to organise a huge get together) who ever wants to come.....
If I wasn't going to Bali, Langkawi & Singapore or Thailand in March 2011 & renovations were'n't happening, I would surely come to London/Europe with you lovely ladies. 

speak to you tomorrow sweetie... muaaaaaa


----------



## Susan Lee

^^How lovely all of these fabulous meetups!!!! I will have to live vicariously through all of you since we wont be doing much travelling for a while (but that's ok, once we can travel again we surely will!)

That road to Sham sounds crazy *Redskater!!* Reminds me of some of the roads in Mexico when we go down to build houses.....eek!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, I'll let you know as soon as I can the dates for London 2011!

*dragonette* and I just finished our dinner and are heading home. I had clam chowder, baked fish with rice, Bandung shake (rose syrup drink with milk), and a mudpie. I'm a glutton. :shame: And it's almost 11pm here. 

*tsuarsawan*, you have to let us know when you'll be in SG! We shall have a Bal fest then!

*Susan*, good morning!


----------



## pilatesworks

dragonette said:


> It went better than I expected! He is a very nice guy... Very good at tolerating my tantrums! LOL! He can be a little clueless about how to make women happy and what to say at times but I put it down to inexperience. So far he is willing to listen and learn when I object to certain things he says or does! Otherwise, he cooks, cleans, does the laundry... The one major difference is he is very frugal while I am an extreme spendthrift! While he says he has no problems with other people spending money, he also admits he is terrible at gifting (because he doesn't know what people want). I think it's more because of his frugal nature. My friends know I'm very big on gifts, my BFFs and I regularly ship "Happy Boxes" to each other (we would collect little things for each other through the year and just ship out whenever if not at Christmas or our birthdays!). I guess being shopaholics, we don't guard our money as fiercely as a frugal guy would... I know I should have zero expectations that he would ever be a guy who takes the effort to indulge me once in a while with a thoughtful gift (inexpensive or not), but it would still be nice, you know? That said, I am not gonna sweat the small stuff. Ultimately, he was a great fit with me and I am definitely going back again, either for winter or next summer. In the meantime, I guess I have a sorta electronic relationship going on? LOL!



Hey! He sounds like a gem! 
Cooks, cleand, and puts up with tantrums? 
Who CARES if he does not gift well and is frugal?!
 Most guys are clueless.....when I read here that DH's and SO's give incredibly thoughtful and extravagant presentss like Chanels, H-bracelets, etc.....I am incredulous. 
Once I got a Vacuum for Christmas from my DH. I am dead serious.  
From then on, I gave him a precise list of what I want and where to get it.
So you should try that too with your guy! 
It works pretty well! 
As far as being frugal, that is not a bad thing. My DH shops at Target, it suits him just fine. BUT he does not care that I do NOT buy my bags and (most) clothes there.
It is a huge help if you keep finances separate if you marry, that way you can still do what you want and noone complains. But I am jumping the gun a bit! 
You are right, do NOT sweat the small stuff.
My BFF has never married, because she was waiting for the "perfect" man. They are NOT out there, noone is perfect, and as long as you can have fun and laugh, the other stuff stays insignificant.  
I am so happy for you, Sweetie! 
Please keep me updated with all the latest news! 
Would you consider living in BC someday?


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning Ches!


----------



## dragonette

pilatesworks said:


> Hey! He sounds like a gem!
> Cooks, cleand, and puts up with tantrums?
> Who CARES if he does not gift well and is frugal?!
> Most guys are clueless.....when I read here that DH's and SO's give incredibly thoughtful and extravagant presentss like Chanels, H-bracelets, etc.....I am incredulous.
> Once I got a Vacuum for Christmas from my DH. I am dead serious.
> From then on, I gave him a precise list of what I want and where to get it.
> So you should try that too with your guy!
> It works pretty well!
> As far as being frugal, that is not a bad thing. My DH shops at Target, it suits him just fine. BUT he does not care that I do NOT buy my bags and (most) clothes there.
> It is a huge help if you keep finances separate if you marry, that way you can still do what you want and noone complains. But I am jumping the gun a bit!
> You are right, do NOT sweat the small stuff.
> My BFF has never married, because she was waiting for the "perfect" man. They are NOT out there, noone is perfect, and as long as you can have fun and laugh, the other stuff stays insignificant.
> I am so happy for you, Sweetie!
> Please keep me updated with all the latest news!
> Would you consider living in BC someday?



Aww... That is very AWESOME advice Leslie!  No worries about jumping the gun... I think it's absolutely necessary to think about these things early. And I am so glad to hear affirmation that the perfect guy doesn't exist! And it really does help to hear from people who have been there and done that... I am much less bothered about it now. THANK YOU!

I can definitely see myself living in BC one day... It's lovely and serene and I am by nature a person who doesn't like to rush along. The only thing is, on the flip side, I am also very much a city girl who loves her creature comforts. I'm not sure I am ready to give up everything in Singapore yet... Esp hanging out with the Bal Pals! When I joined PF, I was in Coach and subsequently Chloe and I have NEVER had local PFers to hang out with. And now I do! I would be really sad to leave if/when I do...

Moving to BC would be good for my bank account though. Shopping isn't so fantastic there... And everything is so expensive with the 12% tax. Canada Post is also very unreliable so I may shop online less as well. Oh no!

Otherwise... I love animals and nature, and I can see myself feeding squirrels forever... LOL! And the one thing I felt was quite important was that both he and I love to walk around for hours just taking pictures of everything. We could have a very happy day spent entirely in the park just feeding squirrels and taking pictures. I think it was great that we had that in common which we could do for a very long time.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> Morning Ches!



Morning, *Susan*... Yet another overcast day today.


----------



## deathandtaxes

*waves from the Money forum*

Hi Bal girls! Does anyone watch Jersey Shore? I watched the latest episode, and think that I peeped a Bal bag on The Situation's little sister. Black city? Something black.


----------



## tsuarsawan

good morning ladies, a miserable day today....Cold & wet....

*Susan*, I would so love for you to meet us in 2012. Any chance? 
*Susan *what is Mexico like?

morning *ches*, I will let you know the dates as soon as I book the tickets.
November is when I will book...
I wont be staying long hun, just 2 nights in Singapore. Spending 4/5 nights in Langkawi & 2 weeks in Bali...It will be in March. I know it's Chinese New year, hope it will not be too much trouble.... I would love to meet up with you all....I cant wait really.....

Let me know if your still coming down under in December. Need dates, so I can take time of work......Always take 2 weeks off in December.....


*Leslie*, How sad to hear about *Sham*, "sea life is gone and it's a lot dirtier".... It's a shame really... 

*dragonette* you are such a lucky gal. You can eat all that & still be so thin? "clam chowder, baked fish with rice, Bandung shake (rose syrup drink with milk), and a mudpie" I just have to look at food & it goes straight on my hips & butt...:lolots: (make sure that man of yours keeps treating you well my dear) I have to agree with *Leslie*, there aint no perfect man out there, nobody is. It is finding your best friend & a soul mate forever. It's not about the money or even the looks.... Money can be made together & when there is respect, love, good health & happiness, the sky is the limit.

My ex hubby came from a very wealthy family, but unfortunetely could not give me spiritual happiness...We parted just as my teenage son turned 4....I was hopelessly unhappy, had all the material things, but felt so empty inside....I have since moved on, & am now happily married to the most humble & loving man..o.k he was not wealthy... (in fact he had barely nothing in his account, when we meet) :lolots: together we have worked hard & are doing well & have 2 beautiful children...Money my dear is not going to buy love & happiness. If you keep a few important things in mind, you will be fine....this man of your's sounds lovely. I already like him.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sadly, that was what I had, not *dragonette*. They're still on my hips.  She ate garlic butter prawns, garlic bread, rice and a milkshake. 

I believe next year's Chinese New Year is in early Feb, or so I was told. Anyway, no biggie as I'm always free then, because all I do is stay home and watch DVDs or play games. 

As for my Oz trip, I'll need to consult my bank account and do some homework first. Will let you know soon!

Today's weather is weird. Was overcast when I got up. Now it is sunny as I'm making my way out. But I see dark clouds, so I'm guessing rain later.


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi *ches*, hope you enjoyed your dinner last night with *dragonette...*
not so wet anymore in Melbourne, still cold.....
Out to do my grocery shopping....

no problem hun, if your finance allows you to come... I will be here in December.
Just doing daily beach trips & a weekend get away...
Cant spend to much this Christmas...
saving for my trip in March......


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yup, we had a good dinner, if somewhat hurried.

Oh, I'm in for some beach holiday too. It's embarrassing to be fairer than my 4 year old niece. 

Gotta go... Chat with you later. Have a great day ahead!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!!

It rained this morning here Ches, I was so happy! My violets are happy too 

Wish I could eat anything and stay slim* Dragonette!!!* But nope, the ol metabolism is slowing down...ugh....
And ITA with *Leslie and T*-there is no "perfect" man...

but there is a man "perfect for you"!! 

*T*-I wish there was some way for me to meet all of you in 2012!~Who knows tho, my wish might come true!!

And the parts of Mexico that we have been to (only been to a few in the country) have been hot and dry, and getting there is a bit scary and hard to access (we help build homes with an organization called Corazon) But once you get there, its beautiful countryside. The experience is priceless, believe me!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, *Susan *! 

Always envious anyone with green thumbs. Mine are an unflinching BLACK...  Even cacti die within a month under my care. Guess some things are just not meant to be. 

Really gotta go.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> It rained this morning here Ches, I was so happy! My violets are happy too
> 
> Wish I could eat anything and stay slim* Dragonette!!!* But nope, the ol metabolism is slowing down...ugh....
> And ITA with *Leslie and T*-there is no "perfect" man...
> 
> but there is a man "perfect for you"!!
> 
> *T*-I wish there was some way for me to meet all of you in 2012!~Who knows tho, my wish might come true!!
> 
> And the parts of Mexico that we have been to (only been to a few in the country) have been hot and dry, and getting there is a bit scary and hard to access (we help build homes with an organization called Corazon) But once you get there, its beautiful countryside. The experience is priceless, believe me!!


 

Dont lose hope my lovely **S** where there is a will there is a way....
*Susan* any pics you could show me of Mexico? Would love to see some pics......

yep my *ol* metabolism is slowing down too, alright.:shame:

I cant be whaling myself at those spectacular lagoon beaches looking like this......ooooh no no, no way... Need to lose me some pounds....
We have snorkeling & scuba diving to do... come 2012.....
I am getting so excited.....
*ches* & *P&P* we have a huge meet up to organise....

enjoy the pics, my lovelies.....hehehe


----------



## dragonette

*t*, *Susan*, thank you for the reassurance!  

*t*, thank you for sharing your experience as well! Really means a lot to me to hear all these real-life experiences!  I'm glad you got out of an unhappy marriage into an awesome one... All of you here will be my inspiration! 

I know his heart is in the right place and that's what matters the most. 

Regarding the metabolism... :lolots: There is a disadvantage to this! I am constantly underweight and sometimes look malnourished.  I have no boobs and my upper chest is so scrawny I look like a rack of ribs, which I really dislike! I would really prefer to look a little healthier...


----------



## purses & pugs

Good day ladies Pretty busy at work but I must pop in to show you what was outside our apartment building door when we got home from dinner at BF's parents yesterday!

We live in the middle of the city center, downtown or whatever it is called...and outside our entrance door there was this super cute (and scared) little hedgehog! It looked like it was waiting for us to open the door so it could go into the back yard! Seriously, I have never ever seen a hedgehog here in the city, only a few times in the woods outside town. How has this sweet little thing managed to end up there?? I felt so sorry for it, but it got really scared when we got too close so we stepped away waiting to see what it would do. I was so scared it would go into the street and get hit by a car... But after a little while it trudged up the street to the nearest grass spot. Awww...just hope the little fella is ok.


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG! So cute!


----------



## dragonette

How adorable!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches *and *dragonette*, yes it was so incredible cute But it was kind of bittersweet since I was (and still am) afraid it will be run over by a car or something. An urban city area is not the place for an innocent little hedgehog...


----------



## Susan Lee

Awww...so sweet! Poor little guy-hope he is ok!

We had these squacking outside our house this past weekend. We had no idea what they were (they were so loud!!!) but when I got closer I was so excited to see them in the wild-peach faced lovebirds!






*Ches*-I have only a light green thumb. My mom is the crazy gardener-she has quite a collection of plants in her backyard.

*T*-I'll see what I can find regarding photos of our last housebuild in Mexico. Most of them show us tired and dirty and trying to find shade in the 90+ dry heat!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, that hedgehog is adorable but what on earth is he doing in the city? I hope he makes it.


*Susan Lee*, those lovebirds are gorgeous!


----------



## Jasterock

*P dearie!* I hear you!! Ches asked me to drop by the other day and here I am!  I am dying to go London!! I was telling my bf about this PF international meet-up few hours ago, haha! I hope to see lotsa Bull Terriers and get inked in London. I cannot wait!  Can you bring Jimmy along?  

Anybody keen to go Spain too?


----------



## Jasterock

Oh that hedgehog, reminds me of my Juicy Couture charm. 
*Susan*, aw...the lovebirds! They are beautiful!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, that hedgehog is adorable but what on earth is he doing in the city? I hope he makes it.


Yeah tell me about it, I felt so sorry for him! But apparently there are a lot of hedgehogs living around in back yards here according to a coworker of mine. So hopefully he knows the area well


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> *P dearie!* I hear you!! Ches asked me to drop by the other day and here I am!  I am dying to go London!! I was telling my bf about this PF international meet-up few hours ago, haha! I hope to see lotsa Bull Terriers and get inked in London. I cannot wait!  Can you bring Jimmy along?
> 
> Anybody keen to go Spain too?



*J dear*!! So glad to see you here yay, it will be great to meet up in London! I was actually telling my BF about it too and he was like "keep me far away from that! More purse addicts...I have enough dealing with you!" Jimmi can not come to London I'm afraid, hehe. And I love Spain, especially Barcelona and Madrid!


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> *t*, *Susan*, thank you for the reassurance!
> 
> *t*, thank you for sharing your experience as well! Really means a lot to me to hear all these real-life experiences! I'm glad you got out of an unhappy marriage into an awesome one... All of you here will be my inspiration!
> 
> I know his heart is in the right place and that's what matters the most.
> 
> Regarding the metabolism... :lolots: There is a disadvantage to this! I am constantly underweight and sometimes look malnourished.  I have no boobs and my upper chest is so scrawny I look like a rack of ribs, which I really dislike! I would really prefer to look a little healthier...


 

Good morning ladies,
hope you are all well 

*dragonette*, my pleaseure sweetie.... we are all friends here & glad to help out anytime.... Besisdes you are very smart young lady, well said...
"I know his heart is in the right place and that's what matters the most."
absolutely......

Now, regarding your metabolism....eeeerrhhh I would rather yours than mine anyday...:lolots: You are gorgeous and very pretty... As you get older your metabolism *may* slow down, well errhhh mine certainly did.....

*purses & pugs* what a cute little hedgehog. I hope he will be safe...

*Jasterock, ches & P&P*... you ladies are going to have a wonderful time...It will be awesome, so cool to see the PF ladies meeting up...


hi *Susan*, gorgeous lovebirds, look at the colors...
**S** it must get extremely hot in Mexico, dont stress to much about the photo's sweetie....


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks ladies!! They sure are a loud pair for sure! They like to wake us up around 5am with their chatter. Its not too funny that early in the morning, but we tolerate it 

*
T*-I have to bust into my hubby's computer to find our photos, but I will put this one on here of everyone after we finished along with the family we built it for. It was a truly remarkable experience (and I will do it again and again anytime *BUT* between the months of May and September. Too hot!!!) 

There's me with the cowboy hat on-yeehawww~!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> Thanks ladies!! They sure are a loud pair for sure! They like to wake us up around 5am with their chatter. Its not too funny that early in the morning, but we tolerate it
> 
> 
> *T*-I have to bust into my hubby's computer to find our photos, but I will put this one on here of everyone after we finished along with the family we built it for. It was a truly remarkable experience (and I will do it again and again anytime *BUT* between the months of May and September. Too hot!!!)
> 
> There's me with the cowboy hat on-yeehawww~!!


 
yeeehaaww I see ya **S**....wow, what a proud moment it must have been too.... Your remarkable sweet *Susan*.Truly beautiful inside & out you are.... I admire & applaud you for doing such a remarkable thing, even out in the scorching heat.... (thanks for the pic hun)


----------



## dragonette

*t*, it's taken me a long time to become this sensible, I swear. After years and years of dating the wrong guys!  I guess everyone learns, eventually!

*Susan*, you are rocking that cowboy hat!


----------



## Susan Lee

Thankya* T and Dragonette!* 

Right back atcha *T*-you are beautiful all over!!! 

Believe me *Dragonette*-I kissed plenty of toads (even married one-GAH!!!) before I met my husband. I think the toads make us truly appreciate our "perfect for us prince charming" when we find him!!

Oh, and what color is that baby Paddy you are looking for *Dragonette*? I know you have the aquafresh one (I do too! We are bag twins!)


----------



## purses & pugs

Good day lovely ladies

*Susan*, those love birds are a beautiful pair, so cute! And you so hot in your cowboy hat in that pic! May I ask what building project that was? You did it for charity, no? That is such a great thing to do. 

*Susan* and *T*, yes I really do hope that little hedgehog fella is ok. Haven't seen him around since that evening. 

*Dragonette*, I think everyone have to try and fail before they find the right person At least I have done that and most people that I know. I really hope you have found your man now! If i'm not mistaken it was a guy you just spent you vacay with now?


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm going to make a lemon tart now, never done that before so wish me luck


----------



## Susan Lee

Mmmm lemon tarts!!!!!!! My favorite..I am drooling right now...are you making it from scratch?

The project we did is for charity-its through an organization called *Corazon*

http://www.corazon.org/

Basically, the people who the houses are built for have to work really hard to earn them, and then the community votes for who is most needy. The people we built that little house for were living in a trailer with the floor rotting out with 3 other families. It was such an improvement for them to be able to have a little space to call their own (and we built it in a day!) In that little town they have built them a school, a community center, and many other houses.


----------



## purses & pugs

^yup, I'm making from scratch - I finished the dough now and will start on the filling. And then I will top it with meringue

Wow, your work is so great and meaningful Susan! It must feel so good to help others who really deserve it. And building that house in one day is damn fast! Great work I admire you.


----------



## Susan Lee

Oh goodness, you had me at lemon tart, now I'm bowled over with meringue!!  Please share your recipe when you are done!!

It does really feel good to help others, and it really helps put life in perspective! I left there really REALLY appreciating all I have, and re-evaluating all the things I supposedly "need". kwim?


----------



## dragonette

*Susan*, I had to laugh when I read about the toads! I might have kissed a few poison dart frogs too!  The baby paddy in my signature is Light Blue (how creative, Chloe!). Yes I have the Aqua Fresh baby too! Funny that you mention it, just a few seconds ago, I managed to persuade myself to list her on a local bag forum to let her go. I know I said I'd never sell her but... I tried a Mini Pom the other day and I am in LOVE!  I am also smitten with Bal SLGs... So some of my baby paddies have gone on the chopping block! I am going to miss them, especially Aqua Fresh baby! I hunted her down for months before I found her!

*p&p*, yes, he lives in Vancouver and I was just there for the summer for 3 weeks. He was the one who took me to see the squirrels! 

OMG LEMON TARTS! Yummmm!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Oh my, you are selling your aqua fresh baby! That's my last baby paddy in my collection-I'll never part with it (and I'll never part with my royal blue mini lock bowler either....both are too special to me (and are totally indestructible so when I dont feel like carrying my Bals I carry them!)

Ah yes, my ex was a poison dart frog/warty nasty stinky cane toad hybrid. Toxic through and through!!


----------



## dragonette

I know huh... Chloe leather is so indestructible! I'm downsizing but there are 4 I cannot part with - Porcelain small bowler, Blanc baby, Pinkberry baby and Noir baby messenger! I've just put up Rosewood baby, Aqua baby, Rouge messenger and Jeans Moyen (OMG my first paddy! But the regular size is a little big for me).

I'm going to try to post some pics from my phone directly, of me trying on the mini Pom and some baby paddy pics... I hope it can be done!


----------



## dragonette

Awww... Nope it can't be done directly from the phone! I wish PF would come up with a PF app for iPhone! Guess I'll have to share the pics another time through the conventional upload methods!


----------



## dragonette

Uploaded to Photobucket!


----------



## dragonette

And a pic of my babies!


----------



## Susan Lee

Awww aren't you cute with that mini pom! And love your Chloe collection!


----------



## dragonette

My baby messengers...






And the whole family!


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Oh goodness, you had me at lemon tart, now I'm bowled over with meringue!!  Please share your recipe when you are done!!
> 
> It does really feel good to help others, and it really helps put life in perspective! I left there really REALLY appreciating all I have, and re-evaluating all the things I supposedly "need". kwim?



The tart took forever to make!!! Geez. But it was super yummy so it was worth it I will translate the recipe for you in a little while. I took some pics too (love my new HDR camera on my iPhone so I take pics of everything, lol!)

Yeah, I can imagine you feel good about the work you are doing And it really puts things in perspective and make you appreciate everything you have, I certainly understand what you mean.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Dragnonette*, OMG your Cholé collection is amazing!! Never paid much attention to this brand, but they are super cute and I love the little bag rainbow You also look adorable with your mini Pom, this bag is so pretty


----------



## dragonette

Thanks *Susan* and *p&p*! I can't believe I'm going to downsize the Chloe family but ever since my Sorbet Pom came, I've been carrying nothing else! 

I'm in love with the Mini Pom but I wonder if I really should have two pink Bals?


----------



## purses & pugs

^two pink Bals? Which one is your other Bal apart from this one?

Edit: no wait, your pics in the pics thread showed a regular Pom! So you have a pink Pom and a pink mini Pom then?


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry for all my tart chat but here are some pics of the yummy lemon tart I made this evening

*Susan*, if you like the recipe I can PM it to you.


----------



## dragonette

OMG that tart looks amazing! Can I have some now please?!?!

My current one and only Bbag is my Sorbet Pom that went with me to Vancouver to feed squirrels!  The Pivoine Mini Pom I tried on was in the store and I have not yet purchased! I went with the intention of trying on the Bleu Roi but found that Pivoine suited me much better... So I'm not sure what to do now!


----------



## Susan Lee

MmMMMMM P&P!!!! Please please, Id love the recipe!!!

2 pink Bals is not such a bad thing, especially if you love the style. The mini is different enough from the regular to justify IMHO. But if you are still thinking they are too close in color maybe wait until next season to get a different color? Maybe Nuage or Ardoi?

LOVE Chloe. I'll never be rid of those 2 I mentioned before, and my Jaune zippy. I have two others that I am debating about letting go.....but we shall see!


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> OMG that tart looks amazing! Can I have some now please?!?!
> 
> My current one and only Bbag is my Sorbet Pom that went with me to Vancouver to feed squirrels!  The Pivoine Mini Pom I tried on was in the store and I have not yet purchased! I went with the intention of trying on the Bleu Roi but found that Pivoine suited me much better... So I'm not sure what to do now!




yes, please take a huge bite and enjoy it

Aha, you haven't purchased the mini pom yet. Well to be honest I don't think you need two pink bbags, especially not a Sorbet and Pivione since they are quite similar and since both are the Pom style. Both bags are cute and suits you really well, but I would definitely choose another color for your second Bal Blue Roi would be a great choice imo!


----------



## dragonette

I should post a comparison pic I took of my Sorbet with the Pivoine... Coming right up!


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> MmMMMMM P&P!!!! Please please, Id love the recipe!!!



Sure sweetie, I will try to translate it form Norwegian now


----------



## dragonette




----------



## dragonette

Bleu roi mini pom... I just wasn't feeling it so much?


----------



## Susan Lee

Thankya dear!! 

Cant wait to see photos Dragonette!! You should post the comparison shot of the two colors in the color charts thread!

ITA with P&P-Bleu Roi would be a great choice for a mini Pom (or Nuage or Ardois next season)

ETA: love the photos, and the mini Bleu Roi is super cute on you!! But if you want a brigher color.....maybe s/s 2011?


----------



## dragonette

I might be tempted by Nuage... Hopefully the Mini Pom style is here to stay!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Looks like it, at least for s/s 2011 (did you see the photos RuiRui posted? There is a mini printed pom there!)


----------



## dragonette

I see the printed one! But not feeling the print so much... I love the Nuage though! Grenadine looks not bad too...


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Oh I dont like the print either, but at least the style is there for you! 

I was going to suggest grenadine too. More of a darker redder-pink!


----------



## dragonette

Do you think it would be too close to Sorbet?

At least it looks like Pivoine is a light pink while Sorbet is a striking pink? I wonder if Grenadine if going to look as salmon-peachy as it seems in the pics...


----------



## purses & pugs

Ok, here is the recipe, I post it here in case other people want to try it out as well Sorry if my translation is bad, it wasn't too easy to translate the recipe "language"!


*Tarte au citron*

Ingrediens: (g=grams, dl=decilitre)


Short crust

250 g flour 
170 g butter
60-70 g powdered sugar
2 ts vanilla sugar
1 small egg
1 pinch of salt

Lemon cream/fill

filets of 2 lemons
lemon zest from 1 lemon
100 g sugar
2 eggs
2 egg yolks
2 dl whipping cream

Italian meringue

125 g egg white
200 g sugar
1 dl water

Steps

Short crust: 
Blend butter into the flour with powdered sugar, vanilla sugar and salt. Add the egg and bring together quickly, do not knead. Let the dough rest for 1 hour in the fridge. Fit into a tart shell and and line with aluminum foil and fill with weight (i.e. dried peas) to prevent the dough from rising. Bake in 220 °C for 15 minutes. Remove the weight and foil and bake for another 5 minutes. 

Lemon cream:
Mix the lemon filets with lemon zest, sugar, eggs and egg yolks in a blender, then the whipping cream. Pour into the cooled short crust shell and bake at 150 °C for approx. 30 minutes. Let the tart cool. 

Italian meringue:
Add sugar and water in a sauce pan and boil until reduced into a syrupy liquid. Meanwhile whip the egg whites into foam. Pour the boiling syrup in small doses while whipping and keep whipping until the meringue has cooled down. Put into a decorating bag. 

Decorate the tart with the meringue and put back into oven under the grill until the meringue is golden brown. Cool down before serving.

Enjoy!


----------



## Susan Lee

YUM!! TY *P&P*!!! 

*Dragonette*-I think Grenadine will be different from Sorbet. Sorbet is all pink while Grenadine looks to be just like the syrup they put in drinks! Red pink! Those pics are nice but the colors are off IMHO. Too much fluorescent lighting is altering them.


----------



## purses & pugs

^no prob *Susan*!

*Dragonette*, thanks for the comparison pics!! Loved to see the difference! I think you look super hot in the BR mini pom but you need to love it yourself of course.


----------



## dragonette

Ooo... *Susan*, I just searched "grenadine" on Google and found such a wonderful range of possibilities! It looks like it might be a pomegranate-sort of reddish pink? Unless they are going for the diluted with water look, which will turn out more salmon... But it does seem very promising!

*p&p*, you're most welcome! I used to love blues but I think I have slowly become a pink person now... I never thought this day would come!


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, I know what you mean! I'm not a pink person either but I couldn't resist getting an Amethyst GSH PT, that pink is totally TDF!!


----------



## dragonette

Bal pinks are so awesome!  I really like Pivoine as well... It's kinda dusky and muted and so very laid back and cool...  I also really like Murier but will abstain from a bag because I prefer to have a Murier SLG (possibly a wallet, in one of the newer styles).


----------



## purses & pugs

Murier is a pretty color! A SLG in this color will be cute. 

Well, bed time for me now. good night


----------



## dragonette

Good night *p&p*!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> ^^Oh my, you are selling your aqua fresh baby! That's my last baby paddy in my collection-I'll never part with it (and I'll never part with my royal blue mini lock bowler either....both are too special to me (and are totally indestructible so when I dont feel like carrying my Bals I carry them!)
> 
> Ah yes, my ex was a poison dart frog/warty nasty stinky cane toad hybrid. Toxic through and through!!


 

**S** So glad you got out of that poison toxic relationship hun! He didn't deserve you, that's for sure! 
ooh I like the baby paddies. Need to ask you ladies, *Susan* & *dragonette*, do you find them a little heavy? Gorgeous collection of paddies *dragonette*! 
I have to agree with the girls regarding the mini pom, Pivoine is nice on you, but may be too close to Sorbet. Personally I prefer the Sorbet on you, gorgeous Pom... 
You should wait & see how Grenadine will look like, before you make the plunge.. BTW the BR mini looks wonderful. You have to like it though & you need to feel comfortable. 

*purses & pugs* your tart looks delicious...yummy...
I am going to try baking it next week...
thanks for the recipe, I have placed it in my recipe file...
I am with you, I am not into Pinks, love it on others ... Though the Amethyst looks gorgeous & I do like what I see. Your PT is stunning. Never seen this pop of color IRL....
Cant wait til she arrives.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I cannot WAIT to see your Amethyst *T*! I love *P&P's* SGH PT Amethyst-its my dream pink bag and I am so not a pink person!! 

Regarding paddingtons and their weight, the regular size ones and larger ones are not for the faint hearted (not as heavy tho as the Marc Jacobs suede lined bags-like the Stam...that thing is a beast!!! But carrying them did help pump my muscles up, so when I do carry my GH Bal's they feel like nothing at all!!!

My baby paddy and small bowler are not heavy at all. Love them for quick trips and going out!


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey **S** thanks for the infor regarding the paddy. I really like the baby paddy over the regular one's. I wouldn't mind one in the future  Yes the MJ stam is heavy, I tried one on the other day & it sure is a nice bag! They have the smaller stam version too now....

aarrrgghhh cant afford either for now....Never mind, coz I am waiting patiently for my Amethyst to arrive. I got a feeling I am going to love it! I do hope she is exactly like the pic. I need a nice pop of color in my wardrobe.... Yes *P&P* PT is delicious! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dragonette

I agree with what Susan said... The baby paddies are not heavy at all! Perfect for days when you don't need to carry much. The leather is so thick and gorgeous. They smell divine for years to come! My oldest bags are 2006 bags and they still have that beautiful leather scent! You should definitely have a baby paddy at some point!  

Yes, I will wait and see how Grenadine looks... All the better for me to save up till then! 

Can't wait to see your Amethyst!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks *dragonette*, dont you worry sweetie, baby paddy will come my way some day..... I have felt the leather on the regular ones & I remember being blown away on how the leather is so thick......

Good to hear you will wait for Grenadine! Once you've seen it IRL, you'll know if it's for you or not....I am going to wait for Ardoise to come out.
Holding off on a Anthra for Ardiose. Besides I cant find me an Anthra I really  at the moment. I want the perfect Grey.......
I need to save me some money too! Yes I am patiently waiting to see my Amethyst....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies! Now I see what *maxxout* meant - this thread moves fast! On my way home; forgot to bring my usual reading material "The Economist", so I'm tPFing on my BB now. Traffic jam. Argh!

Firstly, *Susan*, the birds are so pretty! They're wild? In SG, wild birds = mynahs, pigeons or crows - boring monotous colours. A slightly green thumb is heaps better than my stark black thumb!   

And I agree that when you help the less fortunate, it puts things in perspective and you stop whining. 

I had a 17-year-old boy tell me, "You don't know how hard my life is!" He stays with his parents, middle-upper class income bracket; parents pay for his needs and some luxuries like holidays overseas; but his mum insist he works a part-time job to feed his wants (which I think is a great idea); and he tells me his life is hard! Kids these days are spoiled!

*p&p*, hope the hedgehog will be fine! And looks like we could go Spain together too? I was looking at this place Ibiza Yoga where you spend a week at this lovely resort with 3h yoga sessions twice daily.  But the view is gorgeous! Supposed to be near the beach and all. 

Oh and your lemon tart looks scrumptious! Your piping skills are good! I suck at piping, which is why I tend to make things that don't require frosting. ush: Thank you for the recipe! BTW, what're filets of lemon? Lemon wedges or slices? 
I think I shall try your recipe this weekend! Though shortcrust pastry is not my forte - my hands are too warm, so the butter melts and instead of little lumps of butter coated with flour which is what makes it crumbly, I get a melted gooey mess, which may or may not be crumbly depending on the weather. 

*Jassy*, I'm keen on Spain too though I think for my first Europe trip, I want to traverse as many countries as possible. 

*spidey*, I stand by what I said - Pokemon "Gotta get them all", so I'm with *p&p*, nay for a Pivoine Mini Pom. I always thought Grenadine would be similar to Sang, but pinker; however *RUIRUI's* pics with the salmon pink threw me off - don't like that salmon pink shade. 

*tsuarsawan*, I'm curious as to how Ardoise will be, though I'm quite happy with 2010's Anthra.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *p&p*, hope the hedgehog will be fine! And looks like we could go Spain together too? I was looking at this place Ibiza Yoga where you spend a week at this lovely resort with 3h yoga sessions twice daily.  But the view is gorgeous! Supposed to be near the beach and all.
> 
> Oh and your lemon tart looks scrumptious! Your piping skills are good! I suck at piping, which is why I tend to make things that don't require frosting. ush: Thank you for the recipe! BTW, what're filets of lemon? Lemon wedges or slices?
> I think I shall try your recipe this weekend! Though shortcrust pastry is not my forte - my hands are too warm, so the butter melts and instead of little lumps of butter coated with flour which is what makes it crumbly, I get a melted gooey mess, which may or may not be crumbly depending on the weather.



I love Spain! But I'll pass on 3h yoga sessions twice a day, who idea is that? I like yoga, don't misunderstand, but only in small doses I will meet you guys in London for sure and then we'll see about the rest. 

And thanks for the compliment about my lemon tart, it was super yummy But it took a while to make (maybe I'm slow, haha). The lemon filets are lemon slices you cut out from a lemon but you also need to remove the "skin" which are around each slice, kwim? Good luck! I'm sure you'll manage well, even with warm hands


----------



## ieweuyhs

That was my thought too! A 1.5 hour yoga session is enough to give me sore muscles... Let alone 6 hours yoga a day for SEVEN days! 

Oic, now I know what lemon filets are.  Shall try my hand if I can scrounge up the time over the weekend.


----------



## dragonette

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^thanks *dragonette*, dont you worry sweetie, baby paddy will come my way some day..... I have felt the leather on the regular ones & I remember being blown away on how the leather is so thick......
> 
> Good to hear you will wait for Grenadine! Once you've seen it IRL, you'll know if it's for you or not....I am going to wait for Ardoise to come out.
> Holding off on a Anthra for Ardiose. Besides I cant find me an Anthra I really  at the moment. I want the perfect Grey.......
> I need to save me some money too! Yes I am patiently waiting to see my Amethyst....



Susan and I will look forward to the day when you get your first baby paddy!  Speaking of grey, I just sold my grey baby paddy! I have come to realise that I like grey clothes but grey bags just don't work for me. On the contrary, I can do bright bags, like Sorbet! 

*Ches*, To be honest, I actually prefer a Murier Mini Pom over the Pivoine. Maybe I have to consider that instead of a Murier wallet... Maybe a 2011 SS wallet?


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

*Ches*-yep they are wild! They come from South Africa and the Amazon. These are the first that have stayed around for a while. Most of them are only here for a day or so and then they move on.

And you should see some of the spoiled brats that work for me (teaching assistants-all school/book smart but not social/street smart)-can you imagine being 20 years old and not knowing how to wash clothes or dishes?? Unbelievable!!
*
Dragonette*-congrats on selling your grey baby! I am saving for an Anthra RGGH-that's the perfect grey for me since it's dynamic and not a flat grey, KWIM? And I think Murrier would be perfect for you!!

3 hour yoga sessions??? Sign me up!! Nothing quite like yoga to detox yourself and mellow you out...I think tho after 3 hours I would be jello. 

*T*-Cant wait to see your Amethyst!!!


----------



## am2022

ITA!!!  The regular and larger ones were too heavy!!!

I had 5 classic paddies and I sold them all .  I had bilateral arm thrombophlebitis ( vein swelling) when i was in the ICU back in 2007.   My arms were sore for a full month when i came out of the hospital.

So sadly ... the paddies had to go!!!
Now, i see these baby paddies that dragonette owns and I feel my interest growing!!!



Susan Lee said:


> ^^I cannot WAIT to see your Amethyst *T*! I love *P&P's* SGH PT Amethyst-its my dream pink bag and I am so not a pink person!!
> 
> Regarding paddingtons and their weight, the regular size ones and larger ones are not for the faint hearted (not as heavy tho as the Marc Jacobs suede lined bags-like the Stam...that thing is a beast!!! But carrying them did help pump my muscles up, so when I do carry my GH Bal's they feel like nothing at all!!!
> 
> My baby paddy and small bowler are not heavy at all. Love them for quick trips and going out!


----------



## dragonette

Thanks *Susan*! Hope you get your Anthra RGGH very soon!  Out of all the Mini Pom colours I have seen, Murier is still the best. I kinda forced myself not to consider it because I want a Murier SLG instead for my SLG rainbow. But now I'm thinking, maybe I shouldn't compromise if I do like the Murier Mini Pom!

*amacasa*, wow, it must have been a slow and painful climb back to health for you.  I had surgery last May and was banned from carrying anything heavy for at least 3 months so I couldn't carry my regular paddies. Subsequently I started to much prefer the babies anyway so I sold all but one regular paddy.  You had FIVE paddies! What colours were they?


----------



## am2022

Dragonette, yes it has been a painful one month post ICU.
It didn't help that i had to care for the baby too as it was a delivery complication that had happened.



All in all we are both healthy and he turned 3 years old last wednesday.
I'm glad you too finally recovered from your surgery.

Anyways here are the colors of the paddington:  bordeaux, canelle, camel, olive green , cream .... I was on the verge of looking for the " MOUSE" and even the " elephant " color but then .....

So, i switched to balenciaga and loving the weightlessness..


----------



## dragonette

Awww... Belated happy birthday to your baby! 

I have always loved canelle! What a deliciously yummy colour! Chloe makes the best cream colours too... I just can't part with my cream baby even though I have the porcelain bowler. I also have an ivory paddy wallet which I love to bits. 

As much as I love my Sorbet Pom for the weightlessness and have not been able to use anything else for the past 2 months since I got her, I know that through the test of time, Chloe leather is going to hold up much better so I'm trying not to be impulsive to let all my paddies go. I do know that 8 is a little excessive so I'm going to let 4 go... At one point I had 10!


----------



## Susan Lee

*Amacasa*-Ouch! Surgery?  Those full sized paddies would be too heavy to carry after that! You poor thing! But you know one thing I noticed is that my zippy paddies (small size of the 2 sizes) are not as heavy as the regular sized (and comparable sized) paddys were?

*Dragonette*-Chloe does make awesome cream and light colors. Main reason why I dont give up my Jaune zippy! It's the only light colored bag I have that I know wont look like hell after I carry her for a week, KWIM? 
Smart girl-keep some of your Chloes. I kept my few because I know how durable they are.

Evening ladies! I am in the mood for pancakes for some reason.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches*, great to hear your happy with your 2010 Anthra. Is your Anthra from S/S or F/W? I cant remember yours. Was it RH or RGGH? All the ones my SA have shown me have had far to much Green tone for my liking. I like my Greys to be Grey, I dont mind a tinge of Blue. So I figured it's best to wait for Ardiose. If I like it, I will make the plunge, if not, the search is back on for my perfect Anthracite.....

*dragonette* I am all for the Murier mini Pom... 
Congrats on selling your Grey Paddy. I hope you keep some of your baby paddies, they are adorable..... I would love a baby paddy just like your pic. Sorbet looks amazing on you, nice pop of color. 

*Susan* I am saving for my Grey bag too!  Not sure if it will be Anthra/Ardiose & Town or City. I am glad in a way, I am holding off til I see Ardiose IRL..I still have plenty time to save.... 

*amacasa* sorry to hear you had to sell your paddies. I guess in the long run, your health to full recovery was more important. Besides now you have the lightness beaties of *BB*....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> *Ches*-yep they are wild! They come from South Africa and the Amazon. These are the first that have stayed around for a while. Most of them are only here for a day or so and then they move on.
> 
> And you should see some of the spoiled brats that work for me (teaching assistants-all school/book smart but not social/street smart)-can you imagine being 20 years old and not knowing how to wash clothes or dishes?? Unbelievable!!



Oooh... Here in SG, we get these white egrets? which stopover during their migration north/south? But don't think I ever saw such colourful birds in the wild here.

Oh yes!!! I've seen a kid who was too lazy to lug his schoolbag up the stairs (his room is on the third floor of their house). You know what he did? Rang up the maid via intercom and asked her to bring the schoolbag up for him.  But that boy was only 14. 

I think over here it's not that rare to find teenagers who can't do household chores, because everything else is done by the maid or the mother. I was once told by this girl (early 20s), who can't iron her own clothes that she was forbidden to iron because her mum says she does a terrible job at it. I thought that was what learning is for? 

I remember washing my own clothes (albeit using a washing machine) and ironing them when I was a teenager! 

BTW, did you get your pancakes in the end? Strange craving though. I'd have thought pancakes are for mornings rather than evenings.


----------



## ieweuyhs

dragonette said:


> *Ches*, To be honest, I actually prefer a Murier Mini Pom over the Pivoine. Maybe I have to consider that instead of a Murier wallet... Maybe a 2011 SS wallet?



  Good choice! You can fight with *Jassy *over Hilton's stocks and perhaps you can end up as bag twins!

SS 2011 is not good for wallets, because most of the colours are too light, so impractical. Doubt you'd go for Ardoise and Militaire, so no more choices left. FW 2011?


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> *ches*, great to hear your happy with your 2010 Anthra. Is your Anthra from S/S or F/W? I cant remember yours. Was it RH or RGGH? All the ones my SA have shown me have had far to much Green tone for my liking. I like my Greys to be Grey, I dont mind a tinge of Blue. So I figured it's best to wait for Ardiose. If I like it, I will make the plunge, if not, the search is back on for my perfect Anthracite.....



You're right! You can't remember mine, because I don't have one... ush: Yet...  

No stocks anywhere, it seems. Anyway, I'm content for now and am saving up for my holidays in 2011, so I can wait.


----------



## am2022

Susanlee, and Ches ( i guess that's your name   Thanks for your concern... That's super sweet. 
As for selling the paddies, no regrets ..... I just wish sometimes that  I  have kept one - maybe the cream or the canelle...
Oh well, maybe someday i will get a baby one.

Remember HMWE or "D"  .She was a big balenciaga moderator but was a chloe mod first.   She was the one that sold maybe 10 paddingtons and kept one and moved on to bal.  She was the one I that helped me cross the line.

But, no regrets ...   Chloe do have the best leather... I even sold my CHloe Edith in a rare rare royal blue color with removable strap....  just too cumbersome to get in and out of the bag.

At times, i find myself wanting a chloe heloise or the newer half sphere shape?

But, as i get older, i find myself more picky... I only want to buy a bag that i know i won't get tired of..  ive greatly downsized my bag collection ....

And upsized my clothing and shoe collection!!!


----------



## dragonette

Hello ladies! 

*Susan*, pancakes sound awesome to me right now... I just woke up! Yes, I'm definitely hanging on to some of my Chloes. There are a few that I can never imagine letting go, for any amount of money! 

*t*, thanks hun! I was happy to have grey baby go to a new home. She just wasn't getting enough attention from me... You will love the baby paddy even more when you hold one in your hands. They are so adorable! One of the Chloe girls told us she couldn't stop laughing in glee when she received her first one in the mail - the bag is so tiny and the lock is so oversized! 

*Ches*, it's okay! I'm sure we won't get to fight. I will pray for Hilton to get at least 3 Murier mini poms... *fingers crossed*

*amacasa*, a baby paddy sounds good for you if the regulars were too heavy. Having had both regulars and babies, the babies are the only ones I would keep and love.  I have heard horror stories about the heloise handles breaking so that's one bag I would never dare to get. I hear you on the upsized clothing collection... I find myself buying more clothes when I'm on a bag ban!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Why three? Who wants the third one? Or is that a spare? 

I know *Blackie's* also eyeing a Murier xxx.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> You're right! You can't remember mine, because I don't have one... ush: Yet...
> 
> No stocks anywhere, it seems. Anyway, I'm content for now and am saving up for my holidays in 2011, so I can wait.


 
*ches*, no wonder I was  You don't have one yet! 
Well apart from no stocks anywhere, you also need to find one that your gonna be happy with. Leather & all.... Good call, yes you need to save for your awesome trip to Europe...

*dragonette* baby paddies are adorable. Totally agree.... I wouldn't mind one in a baby Blue or Teal.....

*Susan*, yummy pancakes.... The kids  pancakes...So does mummy...


----------



## dragonette

*Ches*, 3 because so far Hilton seems to get them in 3s. So we can choose! What does Blackie want? Also a mini pom?

*t*, teal is an awesome choice! The leather on mine is so yummy.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry, *tsuarsawan*  :shame: for the confusion!

*spidey*, not too sure what she wants. She mentioned she wanted a Murier xxx to assuage her purple lust for 2009 Lilac.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


>


 

oohhhh so cute......


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ :d 

Dang, it's a warm muggy night here. And it was starting to drizzle where I came from and I was so looking forward to a lovely rainy night to zzz! The weather is weird! 

Whatcha ladies doing today/tomorrow?


----------



## Livia1

^ Well, here it's been raining most of the day. I'll gladly send you some 

I'm just relaxing today ... going to London tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What about yourself?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Nice... I want RAIN!!!

I'm having my dinner/ supper and just lazing around...  Yet another workday tomorrow. 

Oooh! Enjoy yourself in London! Try to take spy pics of the SAs? I'm darn curious who are the SAs that serve me. 

Have your brother and wife returned home? Or are you guys headed for London together?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Nice... I want RAIN!!!
> 
> I'm having my dinner/ supper and just lazing around...  Yet another workday tomorrow.
> 
> Oooh! Enjoy yourself in London! Try to take spy pics of the SAs? I'm darn curious who are the SAs that serve me.
> 
> Have your brother and wife returned home? Or are you guys headed for London together?




Lazing around sounds nice 

I will definitely try and take pics but not sure I can get myself to take a pic of the SA's - I hate having my picture taken so I would feel bad. 
I am looking forward to saying hi to my own SA though.

Yes, my brother and his wife have returned home. 
I'm going to London alone - just me, shopping and enjoying lovely London. Yay!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Perhaps just pics of the bags then? Or their hands?

Who's your SA? Mine is Jonathon.

So whatcha got planned for London? Any sightseeing? Or just shopping?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Perhaps just pics of the bags then? Or their hands?
> 
> Who's your SA? Mine is Jonathon.
> 
> So whatcha got planned for London? Any sightseeing? Or just shopping?



I'll try a hand or two, lol!
My SA is Jonathan, he's so kind and helpful.

No sightseeings (London is close so I've been there many times before ). Just shopping and maybe a visit to Ladurée in Harrods for some macaroons


----------



## ieweuyhs

Laduree!!! I want too! Pics please!!!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Laduree!!! I want too! Pics please!!!



 Pics from Ladurée I can do!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yay! Then I can live vicariously through you. 

Laduree at Harrods was on my to-do list in London.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Totally random topic about nail polish 

Hey, *p&p*, remember when I was complaining about getting nail polish on the flesh which bugs the heck out of me? And the cotton bud trick didn't really work well for me?

My latest trick

The day after the polish was applied (I usually paint my nails at night), while in the shower, you can use your nails to just scratch off the bits of nail polish on your flesh. Best to do this when your fingers have been wet for a while, where your fingers turn a little whiter and wrinkled due to all the water? 

Fuss free since it's way easier to use your nails directly than try to maneuver the Q-tip and chemical free since it's just elbow grease, rather than nail polish remover.  

I'm wearing OPI's Lincoln Park At Midnight - a lovely dark purple shade today in an attempt to match my Officier (I don't have blue nail polish). Shall remember to snap a pic and post it. It's hilarious, 'cos my pedicure nail colour is a coffee brown (no idea what the name is) so my nails totally DO NOT match.  Well, they did match for the first week or so after my mani/pedi session... But then my manicure started flaking off and I decided to strip it and paint it again on Monday night.

It's past midnight here. Time for bed for me...  Good night (or good morning) ladies... 

Once again, *Livia1*, enjoy your trip! Looking forward to your pics! Perhaps you could do one of those back shots of you standing near the Bal sign as you did for your Greece trip. :ninja:


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Once again, *Livia1*, enjoy your trip! Looking forward to your pics! Perhaps you could do one of those back shots of you standing near the Bal sign as you did for your Greece trip. :ninja:



Thank you, ches!
A pic of myself will be difficult since I'm on my own 

Good night  (actually I'll be going to bed pretty soon too even though it's just 6:47 PM here. I have to get up at 4:30 in the morning )


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> ^ Well, here it's been raining most of the day. I'll gladly send you some
> 
> I'm just relaxing today ... going to London tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about yourself?



Been raining all day here too, I hate it!

Oh yay it's your London day tomorrow That will be so great (I envy you a little). Have a lovely day *S* and be sure to bring some exciting goodies back


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Totally random topic about nail polish
> 
> Hey, *p&p*, remember when I was complaining about getting nail polish on the flesh which bugs the heck out of me? And the cotton bud trick didn't really work well for me?
> 
> My latest trick
> 
> The day after the polish was applied (I usually paint my nails at night), while in the shower, you can use your nails to just scratch off the bits of nail polish on your flesh. Best to do this when your fingers have been wet for a while, where your fingers turn a little whiter and wrinkled due to all the water?
> 
> Fuss free since it's way easier to use your nails directly than try to maneuver the Q-tip and chemical free since it's just elbow grease, rather than nail polish remover.
> 
> I'm wearing OPI's Lincoln Park At Midnight - a lovely dark purple shade today in an attempt to match my Officier (I don't have blue nail polish). Shall remember to snap a pic and post it. It's hilarious, 'cos my pedicure nail colour is a coffee brown (no idea what the name is) so my nails totally DO NOT match.  Well, they did match for the first week or so after my mani/pedi session... But then my manicure started flaking off and I decided to strip it and paint it again on Monday night.
> 
> It's past midnight here. Time for bed for me...  Good night (or good morning) ladies...



Hey, that is a great idea!! I will definitely try that since I also usually paint my nails in the evenings. Do take a pics when you have the chance, I'd love to see. Thank you for "investigation" 

have a good nigh and sweet dreams


----------



## delmilano

enjoy your trip to london livia, are you coming to paris too? i love ladurée macaroons, the vanilla are my fav.


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> Been raining all day here too, I hate it!
> 
> Oh yay it's your London day tomorrow That will be so great (I envy you a little). Have a lovely day *S* and be sure to bring some exciting goodies back



no rain here today but it's been raining for a few days in a row last week.
*A* i also prefer the sunny blue sky weather.


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies! What a crazy day I had-glad to be home relaxing!

*Ches*-I did get pancakes! I made some from a mix I have from our local organic grocer. Pumpkin spice! Mmm with agave syrup! I was in heaven  And when its "that time of the month" for me, all cravings get mixed up. I feel like eating the world!!

We have white egrets everywhere here. And Great Blue Herons! They are quite the sight to see.

Oh dear, see that's what happens here too. Lots of spoiled brats looking for a handout from everyone in life since they were given everything and then some. Believe me, when they work for me they get a rude awakening! I put them to work and if they pretend to be helpless I give them even more tasks to do. I am a big believer in kids learning early on how to do basic things. Even my preschoolers have to try to do something on their own before I will help them with it.  Oh and I did my own laundry (in the washing machine) when I was younger too.

Oh! And I do that with my nails too! My toes in the shower the following day-works like a charm!!

*T*-I am debating between Ardois and Anthra too. If I find a perfectly distressed blue or only grey toned Anthra with RGGH I might have to just snag it and pass on Ardois, but if that Anthra doesnt show I'll give Ardois and s/s 2011 Anthra a shot (Jojo already knows what I am hoping for! Fingers crossed!)

*Livia*-cannot WAIT to hear about your shopping day in London!!!!! And macaroons....swoon!!

*Dragonette*-What about a Nuage wallet? Its kind of an in between color? I am still kicking myself that I didnt get an Outremer wallet.

*P&P*-I am going to make that lemon tart for our anniversary coming up next month. Should be an adventure! Thanks so much for the recipe!

Hi *Del*-I'd love to have some rain here. I prefer sunny days too but love the rain and how it smells afterwards


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, sky is blue here today and the sun is shining Hope weather is good in Paris too.

*Susan*, good luck with the lemon tart! Don't hesitate to ask if something in my translation doesn't make sense in English Recipe language is not the easiest to translate, lol! Aww...and so sweet you want to manke it for your anniversary. How many years have you been married?

*T*, did you get an Amethyst Courier?? Let's see it!! I'm dying here


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening ladies! Another miserable day today. Rained again....

Macaroons...They look delicious! Never had the pleasure to try them.... I wish they would open a store down under..... Well on the other hand..... Glad they haven't..

They sure look yummy.....

*Livia1* I hope you have a wonderful trip to London. Your so lucky, London is so close to home....

*Susan* I hear you sweetie. I feel the same way. I haven't been able too find an Anthracite to my liking.... I dont mind it with a tinge of Blue tone... leather has to be to die for & evenly saturated.... otherwise I just wont make the purchase...Waiting for my perfect Anthra... I am curious to see Ardiose... I have a feeling, I just might like it. In a way, suits me find to wait...I so need to save me some $$$$$$

*purses & pugs* Yes hun, I did get an Amethyst Courier. Still waiting for my SA to charge me.  I get so frustrated when they take forever to put the sale through. Calling them in the next hour......Now I will have to wait until next week before she arrives... She will be my companion, for when I travel 

Take a Macaroon my lovelies....


----------



## purses & pugs

^mmmm...looks so yummy I have never tasted macaroons before! Maybe I can find some nice ones in Milan? I really need to try them! And sorry to hear about your delayed purchase, that is so annoying I really hope you'll get it soon! What a great find that is, all that yummy Amethyst leather


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P*, yes they do have a store in Milan, eat one for me hun... 
ooh yes the Amethyst Courier is a great find.. All that luscious leather goodness......
I am so happy I will get to see the color for the first time. 
I love your Amethyst Part time so much. Gorgeous pop of color...


----------



## purses & pugs

^ooooh, they have...I need to find out where and eat one for yo uand one for me 
Amethyst is a beautiful color! You will love it, I'm sure. It is, as many other Bal colors, hard to photograph but it is a popping pink with purple tones. I'm not a pink person but I love this shade!! Brightens up your day for sure


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^ooooh, they have...I need to find out where and eat one for yo uand one for me
> Amethyst is a beautiful color! You will love it, I'm sure. It is, as many other Bal colors, hard to photograph but it is a popping pink with purple tones. I'm not a pink person but I love this shade!! Brightens up your day for sure


 
there you go sweetie...

*ITALIE*

*Ladurée Milan *

Via Spadari, 6  20123 Milan
Tel : + 39 02 87 61 49
*Opening hours *Monday2.30pm to 7.30pmFrom Tuesday to Saturday 10.00am to 7.30pmSunday10.00am to 2.30pm


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> there you go sweetie...
> 
> *ITALIE*
> 
> *Ladurée Milan *
> 
> Via Spadari, 6  20123 Milan
> Tel : + 39 02 87 61 49
> *Opening hours *Monday2.30pm to 7.30pmFrom Tuesday to Saturday 10.00am to 7.30pmSunday10.00am to 2.30pm


 yay, thank you for finding this for me!! I can't wait to go there and finally get a taste! You are the best T


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ your welcome hun.. when you go to London, they have 2 stores. One in Harrods & the other in Burlington Arcade London....yummmmmm

Called my SA & he wasn't there...ooohhh I do hope the payment goes through today. I am not going to sleep tonight......


----------



## purses & pugs

^awww...try to think about something else (macaroons for example, lol) and I'm sure your payment will go though soon. Really weird they can't seem to work it out faster though...I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Oh, will definitley vistit Ladurée in London too sometime I'm sure *Livia *is visiting them today


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^
It will be o.k... I left a message for him, he is usually good. I am sure in the morning I will receive an e mail confirming all is good.....
Good night sweetie, going too


----------



## purses & pugs

^Yes, let hope so. Good night, sweet dreams


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Susan*! Pumpkin spice pancakes + agave syrup =   

For me, that time of the month" always calls for CHOCOLATES! But then again, chocolates are my comfort food - I eat them when I'm happy, I eat them when I'm blue. In fact, I can't think of an occasion that does NOT call for chocs, can you?

*tsuarsawan*, are you getting the Amethyst Courier from Cannes? I seem to remember there was one there when I got my Ruby. Perhaps you could give your SA a call to push him/her along? I called FOUR times to get the order for my Ruby processed. But subsequent orders were processed promptly and I have no complaints. 

In fact, my SA just emailed me last night to let me know that the boutique had just received Anthra GSH Work. But... somehow I'm not excited about it, though I've been looking for it for a couple months now. Guess I'll pass for now. So if anyone's looking for Anthra GSH Work, Bal Cannes has the FW 2010 in stock. Perhaps I'll wake up in the middle of the night, declaring "Eureka! Yes, I need to get that Anthra!"?  

*tsuarsawan* and *p&p*, I had macarons before but found them grossly sweet for my liking but I don't have a sweet tooth. Perhaps macarons by the renowned Laduree will be different? That's why it's part of my to-do list in London/Paris. I've been angling to try making some too but alas my piping skills suck! A lot! 

We have this tea place in SG named TWG Tea, with lovely tea menus and handsome wait staff.  

You can get *spidey* to tell you more. She has pics somewhere and there're pics in the sticky of Bal Lovers Unite under the Clubhouse sub-forum too. Ever since we ate there during one of the SG Bal Pals meetups, we've had a second meetup there and she's been visiting on her own too. 

In fact, for the second meetup, a fellow SG Bal Pal actually scored free macarons and a free pecan pie? for the table from the wait staff since they were fellow Filipinos and not to mention that SG Bal Pal was HOT!

TWG Tea gives this English tea salon vibe as if we should all be dressed in frilly dresses, veiled hats and gloves, having afternoon tea. :girly:

The scones with the whipped cream and tea jelly are fantastic! Perhaps when you're in town, *tsuarsawan*, we could bring you there for tea! They have macarons too if you're keen to try.       
Pardon this uber long post. I'm in an underground train where there's no network so I can't post anyway, so here I am typing/editing away. Okay, I've reached my stop. Later, ladies!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ches*, then there are at least two things we must do to in London when we meet up: Bal London and Ladurée!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^And take pics while in Laduree!!!


----------



## Rose100

Good morning, ladies!
This is my first post here, because I just had to share this chuckle with you:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-NEW-BALENCIAGA-103208-D94JT-CLASSIC-FIRST-BAG-/200519827457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eafe9c001


----------



## dragonette

*Rose*, those little smileys on the auction page suddenly seem very appropriate! 

Did someone say TWG?  That's just about our favourite place for tea EVER! They serve divine foie gras sandwiches (looks over her shoulder for *maxxout*'s ) and fabulous scones that Mama *dannkat* is so in love with.  The scones are served with the fluffiest cream and lip-smacking tea jelly in 2 flavours. I'm with *Ches* in regards to macaroons. They look adorable but are usually too sweet for my liking - and I do have a very sweet tooth! I love taking pictures of them though. Kinda like lollipops and candy apples... I love taking pictures of them but I don't really need to eat them. 

Some pics we took a while ago:

http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/203258.html

http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/199641.html

Oh, I went to Laduree in Japan! I think it was Ginza. It was luuuuurvely. I sat in a little alcove balcony and had the thickest hot chocolate ever!  I have a picture uploaded on FB... I will try to transfer it and post here...


----------



## dragonette

Okay I've set my 2 Japan albums on FB to be viewable by anyone for the time being so you girls can have a look if you like. I will set it back to Friends only in a few days...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=163306&id=515952547

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=163438&id=515952547

The Laduree hot chocolate is here:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4044812&id=515952547&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Susan Lee

Hey ladies good morning!!!

Dragonette-great photos!!

*P&P*-Thanks dear-I think I have it figured out (I hope!) but believe me I will be pming you fast if I cant!! We have been married now 3 years, but been together for 10? 

We have a place here called Pascall Bakery that makes the BEST macaroons. The vanilla and chocolate are the best!

*Ches*-ITA, there is no bad time for chocolate!! Did you ever order those caramels?

*T*-I hope you get a hold of him today! I would be fussy about that too! 

*Rose100*-Welcome! That is a funny listing! Oops!!

Going to a concert in the park tonight with hubby-get to have italian ices! Yum!!!


----------



## dragonette

Thanks Susan! 

Wow, 10 years together! You are my inspiration! 

*t*, an Amethyst Courier! That is going to be one beautiful bag... I hope the SA gets it going and send it to you soon!


----------



## Susan Lee

Aww, yeah. 10 years and still going strong-after our eyes met for the first time I knew we were destined to be together. Love at first sight big time!!


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *Del*, sky is blue here today and the sun is shining Hope weather is good in Paris too.



today wasn't too bad *A* in paris, quite sunny, not too hot, not too cold, about 20°C. i worked out an hour after work, body jam dance at the fitness. i am exhausted and heading to bed soon. 

good night ladies.

*tsuarnsawan* : your macaroons pic is making me drool, so they have a store in milan too. ladurée vanillla... i will get some tomorrow now... yum yum, will eat one for you. 
are you getting your amethyst soon? im sure you'll adore this color in the courier style.


----------



## delmilano

*susan lee* : so it's not raining at all where you live? it's raining quite often in paris, too often IMO, looks pretty much like london this summer. LOL
i know what you mean by the smell after the rain, it's a great scent i agree.
good night everyone.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Susan*, I had to pass on the salted caramels because shipping was so steep. It worked out to be about 60% of the price of a bag of caramels?


----------



## Susan Lee

*Del*-no rain lately here, but California technically is "semi desert" so the no rain isnt too uncommon. I do plant native species plants that are drought tolerant but I do love rain!!

OMG *Ches*. Seriously? That's crazy!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sad but true... Now I've resorted to scouring the web for recipes to make my own salted caramels. Next on my shopping list is to get a candy thermometer.  Wonder how much these cost.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Good idea! I have one I got from a cooking supply store (at the outlet mall near me) it wasnt that expensive at all...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Glad to know! Shall check out a baking supply store here soon... 

Wonder if that means I can make marshmallows too...


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Good evening my lovelies....*

*ches*, yes my Courier is coming from Cannes. My SA wasn't there when I called last night. A message was left & I also sent an e mail through.
This morning I received an e mail stating, I just need to resend my CC details. Was a little dark to read...Clear pics have been sent today. Will call him later to confirm the pics are  I have never had a problem in the past with Cannes..... 
I just need to be patient another week. I just stare at the pics I have of her & that makes me happy.....
I was aware of the Ruby at the time you made the purchase, but opted for the Amethyst... It's been sitting there for some time waiting to be snapped up & meant to be mine... Your Ruby is lovely *ches*, how are you finding the Courier? Do you use her much?

I will have to pass on the offer of the Anthra GSH Work. Thanks for sharing hun  I am after a Town with RGGH or a City with GSH. (I like the RGGH on a town, small GH looks so nice on a Town) 
I have decided to wait to see Ardiose IRL first. If I don't like the color then I will be back hunting for the right Anthra. 

I just realised that the chocalote shop* Lindt* in Collins street sell macarons. Will go in next week & try it out with a nice hot chocolate...

I so want you & *spidey* to take me to TWG Tea. Just saw *dragonette* pics... Delicious.... 
Sweet **J** *dragonette *loved all your awesome pics. I have to ask, what is fat cow? Is that lard? oohhh dear......How does fat cow taste like? Do you eat it raw?

BTW Mama Kat Whale on her Lilac is too adorable..

I love the blossom tree's & am mesmerized by the beauty of Japanese gardens.....just too beautiful. (I do love Balinese gardens too)
Some of those dishes look fantastic hun...

Which Melbourne *restaurant* makes the dish on the right? Is that an egg & capsican?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> Hey ladies good morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *T*-I hope you get a hold of him today! I would be fussy about that too!
> 
> 
> 
> hi* Susan* sweetie! Have fun at the park hun. 10 years...way to go
> My 12 years anniversary with hubby is coming up in Feb...
> Dont you worry, I will have the order all sorted out by tonight....


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> today wasn't too bad *A* in paris, quite sunny, not too hot, not too cold, about 20°C. i worked out an hour after work, body jam dance at the fitness. i am exhausted and heading to bed soon.
> 
> good night ladies.
> 
> *tsuarnsawan* : your macaroons pic is making me drool, so they have a store in milan too. ladurée vanillla... i will get some tomorrow now... yum yum, will eat one for you.
> are you getting your amethyst soon? im sure you'll adore this color in the courier style.


 
that sounds like fun *delmilano*..body jam dance... ooh yes, you must eat a Vanilla macaroon for me too 
I am hoping to get the bag end of next weeK. It will be shipped out tomorrow. I need to fax through one more document clearly. Thank goodness I have a patient SA who I adore..... I hope I do love Amethyst. I so want a Courier for travelling... *P&P* calls *Amethyst* "popping Pink with Purple tones"  I love Purple, my favorite color...... Cant wait to see it. I will do a reveal for you lovely ladies when she arrives. 

Here is a sneak preview


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi ladies!

*Dragonette*, I looked at your FB pics and really enjoy them! So many beautiful and funny pics BF and I are planning to go to Tokyo next year and your pics made even more excited!! The blossoming trees, the perfect food (sushi is my favorite!!!) and the Hello Kitty store...lol! And you look so adorable in every pic sweetie

*Susan*, wow 10 years, that is a long time! I'm so glad you are happily married

*Del*, oooh body jam fitness sounds like a very cool workout:boxing: And you are so lucky to live in Paris with all those lovely stores, Bal of course but also Ladurée! Im going to Milan in two weeks and will definitely pay Ladurée a visit. I have never tasted them before!

*Ches*, wow that is an expensive price for shipping a bag of caramels!! I think it's a good idea to try to make them at home, alwys fun to try new stuff! Send me some of that sweet stuff when you are finished, will ya?

*tsuarsawan*, OMG OMG OMG!!! Look at that beautiful Amethsyt Courier No wonder you are excited! I can't wait to see mod pics of you with this beauty!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ hi my sweet friend. She looks pretty good doesn't she? I hope she is a saturated beauty, just like my Vert Thyme & Marine.....
ooh *P&P* cant believe she will be mine soon.....
How was your day hun? 2 weeks & your off to Italy. You must be excited for sure.

I cant wait until you tell us about your trip & your awesome pictures of Italy.


----------



## purses & pugs

And now I need to vent a little... I'm home from work today due to some really heavy stomach ache Had it for a few days but it got worse yesterday so I decided to stay home and try to sleep it off. I have a chronic stomach disease which gives me breakouts from time to time so I know where this come from. I hate being away from work though, because I know my colleagues must to my job when I'm no there. Luckily I just finished a huge project so that is out of the way. 

And if that wasn't enough Jimmi is really sick too! He has gotten a huge cold and he is coughing like a maniac. Since he is a pug his airways are not the best and this slimy coughing thing really doen't help. He got worse last night so I had to take him to the vet today. The vet said he was quite ill and she needed to check him thoroughly, so I had to leave the clinic without him and they'll call me later. I'm bit worried, he is like my little "child" :cry:

Sorry for all this talk, I just needed to let it out!


----------



## weekender2

Hi P&P,
so sorry to hear both you and Jimmi are not well.
hope you all feel better soon, sending good thoughts


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^ hi my sweet friend. She looks pretty good doesn't she? I hope she is a saturated beauty, just like my Vert Thyme & Marine.....
> ooh *P&P* cant believe she will be mine soon.....
> How was your day hun? 2 weeks & your off to Italy. You must be excited for sure.
> 
> I cant wait until you tell us about your trip & your awesome pictures of Italy.



Hi sweetie I'm so happy you have found this beauty. She look really saturated in the pic and the leather looks really yummy!
My day is unfortunately not one of my best days (see my post above). I don't mean to be negative, but I guess we all have those, right? But you cheered me up a bit making me think about Italy now!


----------



## purses & pugs

weekender2 said:


> Hi P&P,
> so sorry to hear both you and Jimmi are not well.
> hope you all feel better soon, sending good thoughts



Aww, thank you that means a lot, you are so sweet.


----------



## weekender2

you're soo welcome dear,
keep us updated.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> And now I need to vent a little... I'm home from work today due to some really heavy stomach ache Had it for a few days but it got worse yesterday so I decided to stay home and try to sleep it off. I have a chronic stomach disease which gives me breakouts from time to time so I know where this come from. I hate being away from work though, because I know my colleagues must to my job when I'm no there. Luckily I just finished a huge project so that is out of the way.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough Jimmi is really sick too! He has gotten a huge cold and he is coughing like a maniac. Since he is a pug his airways are not the best and this slimy coughing thing really doen't help. He got worse last night so I had to take him to the vet today. The vet said he was quite ill and she needed to check him thoroughly, so I had to leave the clinic without him and they'll call me later. I'm bit worried, he is like my little "child" :cry:
> 
> Sorry for all this talk, I just needed to let it out!


 
ooohhh **A** I am so sorry to hear you & Pugs are not in good health!  Dont worry hun about your job for now & your collegies will make do with out you for now....You are so thoughtfull **A** Now just concentrate on relaxing & looking after yourself.. Pugs will be fine sweetie, dont stress too much. You need to rest & stop thinking of work & focus your energy on yourself & pugs..... I will be thinking of you both & saying a pray that you both recover quickly. Dont apoligize ever. Friends are always there for one another. This forum is not just about bags hun. Looking out for you my lovely.... keep me posted hun please......


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Hi sweetie I'm so happy you have found this beauty. She look really saturated in the pic and the leather looks really yummy!
> My day is unfortunately not one of my best days (see my post above). I don't mean to be negative, but I guess we all have those, right? But you cheered me up a bit making me think about Italy now!


 
that's right **A** every one of us has bad days. You are not being negative at all hun... You are such a lovely person **A**

macaroons & the beautiful coast of Italy. Red wine & great food.....

yummy...................


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ooohhh **A** I am so sorry to hear you & Pugs are not in good health!  Dont worry hun about your job for now & your collegies will make do with out you for now....You are so thoughtfull *A* Now just concentrate on relaxing & looking after yourself.. Pugs will be fine sweetie, dont stress too much. You need to rest & stop thinking of work & focus your energy on yourself & pugs..... I will be thinking of you both & saying a pray that you both recover quickly. Dont apoligize ever. Friends are always there for one another. This forum is not just about bags hun. Looking out for you my lovely.... keep me posted hun please......



Thanks so much for your sweet words T, you really made me feel a little better now It is very typical of me to feel a little guilty when I'm away from work but you are right, I need to forget about that and relax! Just worried about Jimmi too, he's been at the vet for 2 hours now and they haven't called. Maybe I'm being paranoid though... So I'm going to make myself a cafe latte now and play Angry Birds on my iPhone (lol, I'm addicted) and try to think about something else! Maybe I even get a little nap on the couch. So glad I have found you sweet ladies here at tpf, I really mean that You are great friend T!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> that's right **A** every one of us has bad days. You are not being negative at all hun... You are such a lovely person **A**
> 
> macaroons & the beautiful coast of Italy. Red wine & great food.....
> 
> yummy...................



I get tears in my eyes now, you are too sweet Thanks for cheering me up. This pic is lovely! Just staring and dreaming... ahhh, I can't wait!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks so much for your sweet words T, you really made me feel a little better now It is very typical of me to feel a little guilty when I'm away from work but you are right, I need to forget about that and relax! Just worried about Jimmi too, he's been at the vet for 2 hours now and they haven't called. Maybe I'm being paranoid though... So I'm going to make myself a cafe latte now and play Angry Birds on my iPhone (lol, I'm addicted) and try to think about something else! Maybe I even get a little nap on the couch. So glad I have found you sweet ladies here at tpf, I really mean that You are great friend T!


Any time hun! Yes you wonderful ladies in Norway work yourselves so hard. Time out my lovely & start thinking about yourself first....
If you are worried about pugs & it will make you feel better, perhaps you can give the vet a call, so you can get an update..... Do rest **A** while you can.... My thoughts are with you & pugs.. keep me posted.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> I get tears in my eyes now, you are too sweet Thanks for cheering me up. This pic is lovely! Just staring and dreaming... ahhh, I can't wait!


 
that's my gal......


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Any time hun! Yes you wonderful ladies in Norway work yourselves so hard. Time out my lovely & start thinking about yourself first....
> If you are worried about pugs & it will make you feel better, perhaps you can give the vet a call, so you can get an update..... Do rest **A** while you can.... My thoughts are with you & pugs.. keep me posted.....



I will give it another hour and call the vet if I haven't heard anything, I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for being so sweet, I really feel a bit better Making myself a latte now and promise I'll not think about work


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> I will give it another hour and call the vet if I haven't heard anything, I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for being so sweet, I really feel a bit better Making myself a latte now and promise I'll not think about work


 
excellent idea! I might just make myself a latte myself!

Tuscany is so Beautiful **A* this is for you....*


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> excellent idea! I might just make myself a latte myself!
> 
> Tuscany is so Beautiful **A* this is for you....*



Oh wow, look at all the buildings by the sea, how beautiful! Oh and the landscape... Thanks for posting these And I will actually be there quite soon!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Oh wow, look at all the buildings by the sea, how beautiful! Oh and the landscape... Thanks for posting these And I will actually be there quite soon!


 
yes I know..That's why I posted them.....You lucky lady....

I am going into your website now. 

1 more....


----------



## dragonette

tsuarsawan said:


> I so want you & *spidey* to take me to TWG Tea. Just saw *dragonette* pics... Delicious....
> Sweet **J** *dragonette *loved all your awesome pics. I have to ask, what is fat cow? Is that lard? oohhh dear......How does fat cow taste like? Do you eat it raw?
> 
> BTW Mama Kat Whale on her Lilac is too adorable..
> 
> I love the blossom tree's & am mesmerized by the beauty of Japanese gardens.....just too beautiful. (I do love Balinese gardens too)
> Some of those dishes look fantastic hun...
> 
> Which Melbourne *restaurant* makes the dish on the right? Is that an egg & capsican?



Dear **T**, fat cow was simply very fatty slices of beef that we grilled on the little barbecue on the table... The first piece was delicious, the second piece was not bad, by the third piece I was done with fatty cow.  It was just too much for my stomach to take.

That dish _yukke_ is a Japanese dish, raw beef with raw egg! It is served at Chuji Izakaya on Lonsdale St, between Exhibition and Russell (nearer to Russell). You break the egg with your chopsticks and mix it evenly with the beef, which is seasoned with a sweet sauce. It is divine! I had it every time I go back to Melbourne!  I also love the _ika butter_ (butter squid), _agedashi tofu_, and _shishamo_ (grilled fish) at Chuji!

edit: WOW! Your Amethyst Courier looks AMAZING!  Look at that colour! It's kind of like Sorbet but a slightly purply version! Beautiful!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> yes I know..That's why I posted them.....You lucky lady....
> 
> I am going into your website now.
> 
> 1 more....



Yay, I can't wait to se this one in Pisa What a weird but funny and beautiful building.


----------



## Livia1

Hello Ladies, thank you for all your "have a good day in London" wishes. I did have a fantastic day yesterday and I am very tired today. 

*Ches*, I'm so sorry .. I didn't even manage to take pictures when I was at Ladurée. Actually I decided not to go to the one at Harrods but instead visit the store in Burlington Archade which is a small store. I had a cup of tea and some macaroons but while I sat there I was on the phone with my SO. And suddenly I heard the strangest sound and when I looked up this guy was standing there with a falcon  A real falcon. It was absolutely beautiful, in fact so beautiful I just stared at it and didn't even think to take pictures. When I finally remembered, people where gathering around to have a look and this was all I could get.
You CAN actually see Ladurée to the left


----------



## Livia1

I did buy some macaroons to take home though, here they are in my kitchen. I have to be good and not eat them all before my SO comes home or he'd be dissapointed.


They are: coffee (2), salted caramel (2), mint, vanilla, bergamot and red fruits. Yum!


----------



## Livia1

And again, Ches, I'm sorry because I also didn't manage to get any pics from inside Balenciaga. I did meet Jonathan though and he was so very kind! Great fun to actually meet him.
Here are two pics from outside and as you can see there were workers in the street so this was the best I could do.


----------



## dragonette

purses & pugs said:


> *Dragonette*, I looked at your FB pics and really enjoy them! So many beautiful and funny pics BF and I are planning to go to Tokyo next year and your pics made even more excited!! The blossoming trees, the perfect food (sushi is my favorite!!!) and the Hello Kitty store...lol! And you look so adorable in every pic sweetie



Hey hun! I'm glad you enjoyed my Japan pictures!  You will love Tokyo... The food is just awesome and the people are so nice and polite. I had a really good time! And I went nuts over all the Hello Kitty and Totoro stuff! Can't wait to go again!

I'm sorry to hear Jimmi and you are not well.  I hope you're feeling better by now and hopefully there is good news of Jimmi as well. I agree with **T**, don't worry about your work. When you need to rest, you need to rest. Am keeping you and Jimmi in my thoughts. BIG HUGS from Singapore!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Yay, I can't wait to se this one in Pisa What a weird but funny and beautiful building.


 
I love the fact it's not perfect. That is what makes it appealing IMO....

yummy *Livia1*. I would love to taste the Pink one...
I am so glad you had a nice day sweetie!

*dragonette*, I don't think I could try the fat cow.. That I will have to give a miss.  I might have to pass on the raw beef too! oohh butter squid & grilled fish...yummy.... will try that... I must go & try Chuji Izakaya some day.... thanks hun....


----------



## dragonette

*Livia*, OMG a falcon!!! I love chance encounters with animals like that...  My favourite moment in Japan was when I hugged an iguana.






Thanks for sharing pictures of your lovely day!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^^he looks quiet happy to be in your arms **J* *


----------



## Livia1

dragonette said:


> *Livia*, OMG a falcon!!! I love chance encounters with animals like that...  My favourite moment in Japan was when I hugged an iguana.
> Thanks for sharing pictures of your lovely day!



Yeah, the falcon was just beautiful and quite a talker, lol. That iguana is gorgeous! He looks like he's smiling


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> Hey hun! I'm glad you enjoyed my Japan pictures!  You will love Tokyo... The food is just awesome and the people are so nice and polite. I had a really good time! And I went nuts over all the Hello Kitty and Totoro stuff! Can't wait to go again!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear Jimmi and you are not well.  I hope you're feeling better by now and hopefully there is good news of Jimmi as well. I agree with **T**, don't worry about your work. When you need to rest, you need to rest. Am keeping you and Jimmi in my thoughts. BIG HUGS from Singapore!



Thank you so much for your sweet words, I really appreciate it As I said to *T* earlier, it is so nice to have you lovely ladies here to cheer me up when I'm not having the best day. 

I have been wanting to go to Tokyo for many years I know I'm gonna love it! You seem to have such great fun in the pics. And yikes, I just saw the last pic you posted of you and an iguana Is there some feather thingy around it's neck I see?? LOL!


----------



## dragonette

^ **T** He was sooooo calm it was amazing! He looks like he's smiling. Hehe! (*Livia*, we said the same thing at almost the same time!)


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I love the fact it's not perfect. That is what makes it appealing IMO....



Absolutely, that makes it so special. I'm happy I finally will get to see it IRL


----------



## dragonette

purses & pugs said:


> I have been wanting to go to Tokyo for many years I know I'm gonna love it! You seem to have such great fun in the pics. And yikes, I just saw the last pic you posted of you and an iguana Is there some feather thingy around it's neck I see?? LOL!



He was wearing a little leather jacket with a fur collar! LOL! The little coat was so adorable... It helps keep him warm as it was spring and rather chilly. Iguanas like to stay warm. Maybe that's why he was so happy to be hugged too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, thank you for posting pics of your lovely day. I remember they also worked outside the Bal building when I was there in February, must be a huge job then! The macaroons looks so yummy But also almost too pretty to eat...lol. And it must have been crazy to see that guy with the falcon! So did you get anything else while you were there?


----------



## dragonette

Ooo yes *Livia*, did you get anything from London?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Time for my beauty sleep... Good night lovely ladies. 
**A** rest well my friend...chat to you soon.
Thanks for the lovely pictures *Livia1* & you too *dragonette *


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> He was wearing a little leather jacket with a fur collar! LOL! The little coat was so adorable... It helps keep him warm as it was spring and rather chilly. Iguanas like to stay warm. Maybe that's why he was so happy to be hugged too!



LOL, an iguana wearing a leather jacket with a fur collar Now that I haven't seen before! Bet he enjoyed you hugging him so he kept warm. I do not like spiders, snakes and other retiles but this little fella is kind of cute!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, I'm sorry you and Jimmy aren't feeling good  Hope you both get better soon.

I got a lot of goodies but none from Balenciaga. I hadn't thought I would as I'm not very interested in the current season colours. Not really interested in anything Bal at the moment (ok, I did JUST get my Anthra RGGH City). I guess I'm just waiting for them to do a true red 
I did buy an Alexander Mcqueen scarf that I've wanted for the longest time. But it has been sold out everywhere so I've just been waiting. Then I finally found one, bought it but then decided it was too much money (£285) for such a delicate scarf. So being very sensitive I returned it  I can't actually believe I did that. I have it on hold untill tomorrow so I'm now reconsidering


----------



## mere girl

*purses & pugs* - I'm sure Jimmi is fine - sending him hugs x


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Time for my beauty sleep... Good night lovely ladies.
> **A** rest well my friend...chat to you soon.
> Thanks for the lovely pictures *Livia1* & you too *dragonette *



Good night and sweet dreams Hope your lovely Amethyst is coming soon.
Thank you so much for all the kind words and lovely pics you have sent me today, I really appreciate it


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I'm sorry you and Jimmy aren't feeling good  Hope you both get better soon.
> 
> I got a lot of goodies but none from Balenciaga. I hadn't thought I would as I'm not very interested in the current season colours. Not really interested in anything Bal at the moment (ok, I did JUST get my Anthra RGGH City). I guess I'm just waiting for them to do a true red
> I did buy an Alexander Mcqueen scarf that I've wanted for the longest time. But it has been sold out everywhere so I've just been waiting. Then I finally found one, bought it but then decided it was too much money (£285) for such a delicate scarf. So being very sensitive I returned it  I can't actually believe I did that. I have it on hold untill tomorrow so I'm now reconsidering



Thank you I hope so too. Still no call from the vet (I delivered him at 11 am today) so I will call them now since I'm getting a bit worried. 

I'm just like you when it comes to the McQueen scarves. They are lovely and I've been wanting one for ages but the price has been holding me back! But I can't get it out of my mind so prob will get one one day. Let me know what you think if you decide to get it So no luck with the Love Quote scarves I guess? Wonder why they are so hard to find


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> *purses & pugs* - I'm sure Jimmi is fine - sending him hugs x



Thank you I will.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you I hope so too. Still no call from the vet (I delivered him at 11 am today) so I will call them now since I'm getting a bit worried.
> 
> I'm just like you when it comes to the McQueen scarves. They are lovely and I've been wanting one for ages but the price has been holding me back! But I can't get it out of my mind so prob will get one one day. Let me know what you think if you decide to get it So no luck with the Love Quote scarves I guess? Wonder why they are so hard to find




I would call the vet. It's your Jimmy 

The A.M. scarfs, I've always loved the classic ones but I feel they are too obvious, kwim. So I never bought one. Then I saw the one with the leopard print and it was perfect; leopard print AND skulls plus it wasn't obvious. But it is almost double the price of a regular A.M. scarf ush: I just don't know. This is the one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95143

Before I went to London I found one place that has Love Quotes scarfs but they are double the price, so I didn't go there. I'll just be buying them online. Here it is: http://www.austique.co.uk/Product_Catalogue/Search_Results?brand_id=292


----------



## purses & pugs

A little Jimmi update:

I called the vet now and the secretary picked up and told me that Jimmi is in an oxygen cage right now because he breeds poorly. Yikes, never even heard of an oxigen cage before! The vet was with him so I couldn't speak to her but the secretary said that it was possible they have to keep him there until tomorrow. Oh my god, this freaks me out... Is he even worse than I thought? I'm worried and scared for him


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> A little Jimmi update:
> 
> I called the vet now and the secretary picked up and told me that Jimmi is in an oxygen cage right now because he breeds poorly. Yikes, never even heard of an oxigen cage before! The vet was with him so I couldn't speak to her but the secretary said that it was possible they have to keep him there until tomorrow. Oh my god, this freaks me out... Is he even worse than I thought? I'm worried and scared for him



Awww 
I'm sure he will be fine and that's the oxyen cage is just a precausion. He will probably get some penicilin and when that starts working he'll be able to breathe more easily. But I understand, if it was my Minerva I would be freaking out


----------



## dragonette

purses & pugs said:


> A little Jimmi update:
> 
> I called the vet now and the secretary picked up and told me that Jimmi is in an oxygen cage right now because he breeds poorly. Yikes, never even heard of an oxigen cage before! The vet was with him so I couldn't speak to her but the secretary said that it was possible they have to keep him there until tomorrow. Oh my god, this freaks me out... Is he even worse than I thought? I'm worried and scared for him



Aww hun, don't worry - he's in good hands! You must stay positive and strong for him right now. It sounds like he just needs a little helping hand and then he'll be on the road to recovery very soon.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Awww
> I'm sure he will be fine and that's the oxyen cage is just a precausion. He will probably get some penicilin and when that starts working he'll be able to breathe more easily. But I understand, if it was my Minerva I would be freaking out



I'm sure you are right... A good thing is that he is at the Norwegian School of Veterinary Science so there are a lot of expertise there if he would need any. But still, this freaks me out. I just want to speak to the vet!! Of well, I try to keep calm and think about something else.


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> Aww hun, don't worry - he's in good hands! You must stay positive and strong for him right now. It sounds like he just needs a little helping hand and then he'll be on the road to recovery very soon.



Thank you, I'm sure you are right. It's just that I get paranoid because my worst fear is to loose him! But I'll stay strong. It really helps to talk to you guys, it make me a little calmer.


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, I know how you feel. I can't even think about loosing Minerva even though I know it will happen eventually (though I have made her promise me that she'll grow to be a very old and happy cat). She was lost once for 5 days and I was a mess; didn't sleep, didn't eat. All I did was walking around looking for her. 
It is increible how much they mean to us.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I would call the vet. It's your Jimmy
> 
> The A.M. scarfs, I've always loved the classic ones but I feel they are too obvious, kwim. So I never bought one. Then I saw the one with the leopard print and it was perfect; leopard print AND skulls plus it wasn't obvious. But it is almost double the price of a regular A.M. scarf ush: I just don't know. This is the one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95143
> 
> Before I went to London I found one place that has Love Quotes scarfs but they are double the price, so I didn't go there. I'll just be buying them online. Here it is: http://www.austique.co.uk/Product_Catalogue/Search_Results?brand_id=292



I know, there are so many copies of the regular scull scarf now that is you get a real one people probably think it a cheap scarf from Vero Moda of something! The leopard McQ i absolutely lovely! Really pretty, and i adore leopard print so I'm not hard to convince. But the price really stingsush: I'm a master of putting my scarf ends in zippers and stuff (remember I told you it happen with a H&M scarf in my Argent WE?) so I'm not sure I should get delicate scarves which are that expensive. I have two Missoni scarves though, but they are thicker and more durable scarfs, kwim. 

And how crazy those LQ scarves was that expensive?? I would definitely buy online if I were you.


----------



## mere girl

he's in the best place - they are there to help him....stay strong.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I know how you feel. I can't even think about loosing Minerva even though I know it will happen eventually (though I have made her promise me that she'll grow to be a very old and happy cat). She was lost once for 5 days and I was a mess; didn't sleep, didn't eat. All I did was walking around looking for her.
> It is increible how much they mean to us.



I know, they are our little children. Jimmi means the world to me, i would do anything for him. Wow, you must have been such a mess when Minerva was gone for 5 days... Thank God she returned safely, you must have been the happiest cat mommy in the world that day!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I know, there are so many copies of the regular scull scarf now that is you get a real one people probably think it a cheap scarf from Vero Moda of something! The leopard McQ i absolutely lovely! Really pretty, and i adore leopard print so I'm not hard to convince. But the price really stingsush: I'm a master of putting my scarf ends in zippers and stuff (remember I told you it happen with a H&M scarf in my Argent WE?) so I'm not sure I should get delicate scarves which are that expensive. I have two Missoni scarves though, but they are thicker and more durable scarfs, kwim.
> 
> And how crazy those LQ scarves was that expensive?? I would definitely buy online if I were you.



That's excactly it, they are quite delicate and I would almost be afraid to use it. 
I had an Hermes scarf once and it was much stronger, I wasn't worried about that. Though the A.M. leopard print one seemed a bit better quality than the regular ones, it is still just silk chiffon. I can easily see myself putting it in a bag and then getting it stuck in the zipper - like you told me ush:



purses & pugs said:


> I know, they are our little children. Jimmi means the world to me, i would do anything for him. Wow, you must have been such a mess when Minerva was gone for 5 days... Thank God she returned safely, you must have been the happiest cat mommy in the world that day!



Oh, I was the happiest cat mommy. When I finally found her, I couldn't stop crying. And let me tell you, Minerva was one happy kitty too


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I was the happiest cat mommy. When I finally found her, I couldn't stop crying. And let me tell you, Minerva was one happy kitty too



Oh yes, I'm sure she was Must have been horrible for the both of you. 
Going out to get some dinner now, I need to get my mind on something else. I have almost forgotten about my own stomach ache since all I can think of is Jimmi! Or I'm getting better which is a good thing. Talk later and thanks for your support, it means a lot


----------



## purses & pugs

I finally talked to Jimmi's vet and it is worse than I expected. Jimmi's bronchi have collapsed and there is swelling in his throat that lead to poor breathing, so he is still in an oxygen cage and has gotten a lot of cortisone. They need to keep him there until at least tomorrow and run some new tests then. They said it was serious but that he is responding well to the medicine and that is good. So it not a cold as I first though and they do not know why this has happened. I'm so worried, really hope I'll get him back tomorrow.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Oh no!!!!  Oh my, lots of positive thoughts coming your and Jimmi's ways.

My poochie has breathing issues too. Lots of allergies. We have been through a lot with him and finally hes doing better (just sneezing now instead of all the wheezing)

Our pets are our children indeed! Much love to you and jimmi, I know he will be just fine (especially with a mommy as sweet and loving as you)


----------



## weekender2

I'm so sorry he's got to stay.
good news that he's responding to his meds, sounds like they
are taking great care of him.
I will pray for him.
I have 2 dogs and 2 cats, they are all elderly and we're at the vet a lot
it's pretty darn scary when they are sick.
hope your stomach is feeling better, try to get a good nights rest


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan* and *weekender* thank you so much for your positive words I was quite upset when the vet called because I did not expect that kind of news. Poor Jimmi, lying in that oxygen thing all night. Hope they give him some nice cushions to lie on at least! You both have animals so I know you understand and I'm grateful. I feel I have been venting all day here but you are still so sweet and supporting and positive, thanks so much guys

*Susan*, I'm so glad to hear that your sweet poochie is better from the allergy. Sneezing you can live with, I'm used to Jimmi's sneezing on my legs all the time, lol! 

*weekender*, aww I really hope your dogs and cats are holding up well. It's though when they get older. My stomach is a bit better, thank you. At last that is a good thing!


----------



## Livia1

Awww *p&p*, I'm sorry to hear Jimmy is not coming home today. But it's good that he responds well to the medicine.
Let's hope he's all better tomorrow.


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks so much*Livia*, I guess I was not even thinking about him not coming home today so I was a bit shocked. But the best thing for him is to stay there so I need to think about that. I'll be a very happy pug mommy when I see him again, that's for sure!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I am so glad to hear he is responding well to his meds! Oh and we all can understand and sympathize with your rant! If it was Spence believe me I would be as flustered and frustrated and upset as you are. And if he stays overnight he will get more time to recoup and relax.

Spence is 13 and doing pretty good for his age (isnt that like 90 something in people years?) He goes to a homeopathic vet who over time has done complete wonders for his overall well being, his allergies and major arthritis. He's happy and spoiled rotten, and I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning ladies... Too tired last night to drop in here. 

Firstly,  *p&p*! Hope you're feeling better and indeed rest assured that Jimmi is in good hands and he'll get better. As you said, he's with a good clinic and for now, you just have to heal yourself so that when Jimmi comes home, you can take care of him! Think POSITIVE!

And yup, if I do succeed in making those caramels, I'll send some your way or we could snack on it in our 2011 London.  

Secondly, no need for apologies, *Livia1*. It was sweet of you to remember my selfish request.  Glad you enjoyed your trip and indeed, the falcon was amazing! 

Those macarons look delish! And I spy salted caramel, my current craving, on the list! 

Thirdly, gorgeous Courier, *tsuarsawan*! Can't wait to see mod pics! Indeed, Couriers have to be in bright bold colours. As it happens, I'm using my Ruby today. Have been neglecting her for a while and decided it's time to show it some love. I'd say Courier is my all time favourite bag for shopping. It collapses into nothing when empty but still has room to hold some of your shopping loot. 

Fourthly, *spidey*, I thought you were the iguana's owner or something, being matchy-matchy with the feathery thing around the collar.  

Today's a busy day for me. Hopefully I can finish up my work on time and not have to work overtime, because it's TGIF!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening ladies, 
*ches* thanks sweetie, the color looks beautifully saturated & I am hoping it will be close to the pic....Will soon find out... Happy to hear you've taken your Ruby out & giving it some love... It's a gorgeosu Red. I agree, courier would be a fantastic shopping/travel bag. That is why I purchased mine. Being Amethyst is an added bonus really.... well I'm hoping I will love the color.....

*P&P* I was thinking of you & Jimmi last night. I hope your feeling better today & that Jimmi is recovery well. He is in good hands & is responding to the meds which is positive. My thoughts are with you both....Hopefully soon he will be coming home to mamma.....

*Susan*, so glad to hear Spence is doing well & has recovered from his breathing issues... Now why wouldn't that surprise me, sweetie... that his spoilt rotten.... because you are so sweet....(that's the way it should be)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed, I can't wait to see your Courier!

Good evening, ladies. We had rain today! A lot of it in the morning. The thunder sounded so scary, and we couldn't see anything out of the window, due to a combination of the heavy downpour and condensation on the window. 

How's everyone? Any updates about our favourite pug, Jimmi?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hi everyone! I have a message to pass on from *p&p* about her little jimmi. She has been very busy today and is going by to visit Jimmi at the vet, but she asked me to let you guys know what is going on with him. Hopefully he is all better very soon! 

Here is the status: Jimmi is not any better but not worse either. The vets have come to the conclusion that his situation now is a chronical thing so they need to operate him on Monday. They do not know what may have caused it. Meanwhile he must be in the oxygen cage during the whole weekend!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *WW9*! Hope Jimmi recovers soon.


----------



## dragonette

*WW,* thanks for the update! 

*Ches*, if only I were the iggy's owner! I will put little wings on him for Halloween... My mini dragon.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^What do iguanas eat? Insects? Spiders? Worried about the safety of your munsters...


----------



## dragonette

Iguanas are herbivores.


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## weekender2

thanks WW9
please let p&p know I am still sending good thoughts their way.


----------



## wonderwoman9

you are welcome guys! she couldn't go see him today but has an appointment tomorrow to see him and talk to he surgeon. she's very upset about it all as you could imagine if it were your own baby. 

i'll let her know weekender2! hopefully she will be on sometime soon! its just not the same around here w/out our sweet *A*!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Indeed...


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA. We miss her and thanks **B* *for the update on her and Jimmi. Tons of positive thoughts are going her way right now!!!

*Ches*-did you find your thermometer? I would love to try making marshmallows one day too...

Morning! I have the day off today-going to go to Fashion Island and spy at Neimans.....


----------



## Livia1

Thanks for the opdates, *wonderwoman*. Poor Jimmy and *A*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> *Ches*-did you find your thermometer? I would love to try making marshmallows one day too..



Not yet. Been swamped at work and at home. Probably next weekend instead.

I didn't even know you could make your own marshmallows till I read it here.


----------



## Susan Lee

I might just have to give marshmallow making a try then!

What a disappointment my Neimans is. They hardly have anything and of what they do have the bags are dry and thin. Boo! And the 2 suede cities they have look like they were badly beaten up. The suede is already beginning to pill.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good morning ladies,
thanks for the update *wonderwoman9*.. My thoughts and prays are with *Jimmi* & **A**.... As *Susan* stated we miss her very much...Please pass on my best wishes...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> I might just have to give marshmallow making a try then!
> 
> What a disappointment my Neimans is. They hardly have anything and of what they do have the bags are dry and thin. Boo! And the 2 suede cities they have look like they were badly beaten up. The suede is already beginning to pill.


 
sorry to hear that Neimans was a let down hun...well look at it this way... You saved yourself a ton of $$$$ by not liking anything sweetie.... 

*Susan* enjoy making your marshmellows. Love marshmellows in my hot chocolate....


----------



## Susan Lee

Very true T! Nothing at all to tempt me


----------



## wonderwoman9

You are welcome everyone! Too bad *susan* nothing at all!? Why is it that most stores carrying bals are a let down?!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I just dont know WW? It was really sad-the SA said that most of their RGGH stuff had sold out immediately..which doesnt surprise me at the least? 

But I have to say the people watching at Fashion Island made up for the lack of Bal goods. What a spectacle!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

tsuarsawan said:


> Good morning ladies,
> thanks for the update *wonderwoman9*.. My thoughts and prays are with *Jimmi* & **A**.... As *Susan* stated we miss her very much...Please pass on my best wishes...



I will let her know! Hopefully she's on tomorrow to let everyone know how her visit w/jimmi and the vet goes!

Susan - I can imagine! That is always fun - people watching LOL
I know when I was in vegas I got the last gsh tt bracelet I saw there. They had ALOT of cuffs. And two more rh tt's and thats all I saw!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello girls! First of all: thank you all, *susan*, *livia*, *tsuarsawan*, *ww *B**, *weekender*, *ieweuyhs* and *dragonette*, for your support and sweet words. I have read all your posts now and you are so thoughtful and super sweet, I really appreciate it and I'm so glad I have found you wonderful girls here

And over to some GREAT news, Jimmi is better and I could take him home!!! I'm so happy! They gave him some antibiotics as well as the cortisone and he responded really well to it! It seems like he had an infection which they did not see right away so as soon as they started with the antibiotics he got better. He was a happy little pug when I came to the vet and he is also eating well. I talked to the surgeon and he said he needed to examine him with a camera down his throat before they can decide weather he needs an operation or not. I really hope we don't have to operate and there is a chance not doing that now and I'm crossing my fingers big time! So good to have him home again


----------



## purses & pugs

And here is a pic of me and Jimmi when I picked him up at the vet. I was so incredible happy that BF had to take a pic! Haha, I look quite weird here but I don't care, I needed to show you


----------



## wonderwoman9

Awwwwwwwww cute pic!! So glad he's home!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## redskater

Oh *PP* didn't know Jimmi was under the weather, so glad he's feeling better and back home with you.  Hopefully no operation!!!!!!  hugs!


----------



## dragonette

*P&P*, hey hun! I'm smiling at my iMac looking at the happy picture of you two! I'm so glad he is doing so much better... Hopefully he won't need surgery!   And you! How is your tummy? I hope you're all good too!


----------



## maxxout

*P&P*
That is just the greatest news.  It is a fantastic picture that says it all.   Deep connection and love.


----------



## weekender2

Fantastic news P&P!
I'm soo happy for you all.  Hopefully he won't need the surgery.
lovely pic of you both. Enjoy your weekend together.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> Awwwwwwwww cute pic!! So glad he's home!! I'm so happy for you!



Thanks B* you are a great friend.



redskater said:


> Oh *PP* didn't know Jimmi was under the weather, so glad he's feeling better and back home with you.  Hopefully no operation!!!!!!  hugs!


Thanks for your sweet words Red He has been ill for a week but it got much worse on Thursday so it is quite "new" situation. 



dragonette said:


> *P&P*, hey hun! I'm smiling at my iMac looking at the happy picture of you two! I'm so glad he is doing so much better... Hopefully he won't need surgery!   And you! How is your tummy? I hope you're all good too!



aww, you are sweet! thanks you so much My tummy is better, thank God! It's been a couple of crappy days but luckily things seem so much better now.



maxxout said:


> *P&P*
> That is just the greatest news.  It is a fantastic picture that says it all.   Deep connection and love.


Thank you, I really love this pic since it was only a minute after I got my Jimmi back




weekender2 said:


> Fantastic news P&P!
> I'm soo happy for you all.  Hopefully he won't need the surgery.
> lovely pic of you both. Enjoy your weekend together.



Thank you so much I really not hope he'll need surgery either, but if t's necessary I just have to accept it. Have a good weekend too!


----------



## mere girl

oh! look at that pic! I can't imagine how happy you are to have him home! Best Wishes to both of you...


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> oh! look at that pic! I can't imagine how happy you are to have him home! Best Wishes to both of you...



Thank you so much I was a very happy pug mommy when I finally saw him again!


----------



## Livia1

Dear *A*, this is wonderful news. I'm so happy that Jimmy is now home with his mommy and I'm crossing my fingers that he won't need surgery.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Dear *A*, this is wonderful news. I'm so happy that Jimmy is now home with his mommy and I'm crossing my fingers that he won't need surgery.



Thanks so much *S*, I'm really relieved. Jimmi means the world to me and it's so good to have him back


----------



## Susan Lee

Oh this is such good news P&P!!! I am so glad you have him home again and hope he doesn't need surgery. Love the picture of you 2-what a happy doggie and mommy


----------



## HandbagAngel

P&P, so glad to hear Jimmi is home.  He is adorable!  Love the picture!


----------



## Conni618

I love the photo too, and am so happy for you that he is home, safe and sound.  Good luck with that exploratory work....I'm hoping he won't need the surgery at all.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> And here is a pic of me and Jimmi when I picked him up at the vet. I was so incredible happy that BF had to take a pic! Haha, I look quite weird here but I don't care, I needed to show you


 oooohhh sweet **A** this is the cutest pic ever. Pugs is home  with mamma Jimmi is such a cutie! I am so glad & happy for you both...
Best news ever. I have missed you my friend. Fingers crossed for Jimmi who hopefully wont need to be operated..... Keep smiling **A*  & pugs *


----------



## ieweuyhs

Glad to hear Jimmi came home with his mama...


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Oh this is such good news P&P!!! I am so glad you have him home again and hope he doesn't need surgery. Love the picture of you 2-what a happy doggie and mommy


thanks so much dear Susan I'm very happy I got him home yesterday!!



HandbagAngel said:


> P&P, so glad to hear Jimmi is home.  He is adorable!  Love the picture!


Thank you! I'm a very happy pug mommy now! He is a sweet little pug and is only 7 so hopefully he still has a lot of years left. 



Conni618 said:


> I love the photo too, and am so happy for you that he is home, safe and sound.  Good luck with that exploratory work....I'm hoping he won't need the surgery at all.


Thank you very much!! I really hope we don't have to do that operation. Crossing fingers big time!



tsuarsawan said:


> oooohhh sweet **A** this is the cutest pic ever. Pugs is home  with mamma  Jimmi is such a cutie! I am so glad & happy for you both...
> Best news ever. I have missed you my friend. Fingers crossed for Jimmi who hopefully wont need to be operated..... Keep smiling **A*  & pugs*


aww, thank you T*, you are always so sweet I missed you too! and it's good to be back with some good news! Jimmi is so much better so I really hope we can skip the operation.



ieweuyhs said:


> Glad to hear Jimmi came home with his mama...


Thank you sweet Ches


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening ladies!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Good evening, *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh your on *ches*.... how you hun?


----------



## purses & pugs

good morning ladies! lol


----------



## tsuarsawan

sweet **A** so happy your on. Missed you! How is pugs going? Everything alright?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey there*, p&p*...

*tsuarsawan*, I'm still recovering from my flu... My nose is blocked, and I'm resorting to breathing through my nose. Another half an hour before I get off work.


----------



## tsuarsawan

just got on, down loading some pics for you  checking out the picture thread. Be right back!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> sweet **A** so happy your on. Missed you! How is pugs going? Everything alright?



Hi T, missed you too Jimmi is better, he was at a check up at the vet yesterday and they said he seems to recoved well. They will not consider an operation until he is finished with the antibiotics and see how he is doing without the meds for a while so I think that shounds good So when he is doing fine, I'm doing fine! How are you?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, I'm glad you feel better The flu is such a crappy thing to get, I really feel for you.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! Yeah... I really hate it when my nose either starts dripping like a leaky tap, or when it's completely stuffed. Not to mention total loss of appetite since I can't really taste anything now.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches* glad your recovery sweetie, get some rest and drink some hot lemon & honey Tea.. It will make you feel better. 

*P&P* fantastic news my lovely. Pugs looks great in the pic looking at you. You must be so relieved & happy sweetie! So so happy for you my friend... I have something for you coming up...


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, look on the bright side: at least you get a little diet out of this not that I say you need ti or anything, but we ladies love to loose some weight, don't we?! lol!

*T*, thanks again sweetie, I'm very happy it's getting better! Oooooh, a surprise?? Yay, I'm excited!I'll have soem lunch at work now, BRB


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^How true! *Always look on the bright side of things*


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* I remember you wanted me to post some pics of my MJ Memphis bag. I revealed on the non Balenciaga purchase thread. Here are the pics. ... I know this is not Balenciaga but I love this babe so much...... 

For you sweet **A**


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey *ches* come to think of it. My nose was dripping like a leaky tap several weeks ago... Not very nice at all. I drank heaps of lemon tea....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> *P&P* I remember you wanted me to post some pics of my MJ Memphis bag. I revealed on the non Balenciaga purchase thread. Here are the pics. ... I know this is not Balenciaga but I love this babe so much......
> 
> For you sweet **A**




Wow, I love this bag!! I absolutely LOVE it on youThis MJ bag is so fun and different. Thanks for posting sweet T! And I can spot your gorgeous VT GGH Day in the back too!! Great pics!


----------



## tsuarsawan

thanks **A** I cant tell you how much this bag goes with everything.. 
I am posting pics of my VT & Officier in the pictures only thread. 
Here are my 3 favorite bags together .....






DD hiding behind my VT.... love this one...


----------



## tsuarsawan

**A** will you be packing light when you do your Italy trip?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ooh, *tsuarsawan*, your MJ looks interesting! Does it hold a lot? I spy two of my favourite colours - green and purple on it!  

For me, I'd pick leaky noses over stuffed noses any day. Only problem is I end up with a sore throat a day or so after a leaky nose. 

Honey + lemon + water is my cure for sore throats. I can't drink tea as it gives me phlegm and I end up in a coughing fit.  

Something peppery or spicy is my solution for stuffed noses! Not to mention that spicy or peppery food allows me to taste a bit of my food. Helps to ease the breathing for a couple of hours or more.

Oh well, stuck underground again with no 3G for another 10 minutes. 

*twiddle dee twiddle dum; twiddling my fingers, twiddle twiddle twiddle* <<< Random nonsense from a brain fuzzy with meds ush:

Anyway, so what do you ladies have planned for the week ahead, other than work? 

I'm going for supper with some SG Bal Pals again on Friday!  Gives me something to look forward to. But I've got to give a presentation on Monday.  What a way to ruin the weekend. Hopefully, I can get it done before the weekend is here so that I can enjoy my weekend!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> thanks **A** I cant tell you how much this bag goes with everything..
> I am posting pics of my VT & Officier in the pictures only thread.
> Here are my 3 favorite bags together .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hiding behind my VT.... love this one...



Just when I was so happy you posted the other pics, more beautiful pics comes along I can't tell you how much I ADORE the pic of your DD hiding beding you lovely VT!!! That pic is priceless, she is such a cutie awww...


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> **A** will you be packing light when you do your Italy trip?



By packing light, do you mean thin clothes or little clothes? I'm the worst packer in the world and I always pack way too much! I'm like "what if this and what if that..." . And I always suck at picking what bags to bring

I need to pack as little as possible since I'll be doing some shopping in Milan. Yesterday I sold my AW gray Rocco so I have to extra money, first off to pay the vet og course and then for shopping


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches* another get together... wow you ladies are so lucky to have meet ups. way to go...I cant wait for your pics. They are always so good. My MJ bag holds enough. The essentials.....I dont use it for work..... Use it for evenings.
Purple is one of my favorite colors the other is Red......


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Anyway, so what do you ladies have planned for the week ahead, other than work?
> 
> I'm going for supper with some SG Bal Pals again on Friday!  Gives me something to look forward to. But I've got to give a presentation on Monday.  What a way to ruin the weekend. Hopefully, I can get it done before the weekend is here so that I can enjoy my weekend!



I'm not doing much since we will save up some extra $ for the Italy trip (we are leaving next Friday) and also Jimmi can't get a lot of exercise so I'll stay in a lot with him. But it will be nice just to relax!

Hope you can finish your presentation before the weekend so you don't have to worry about that too much. And _another _SG Bal Pal dinner??? Oh, I so jealous Promise me to say hi to the girls.


----------



## tsuarsawan

**A** yes my litle princess has had a leaky nose all week. She hasn't been the best. On the road to recovery now. She has her appetite back & that is a good sign... 

No I meant little clothes.... dont pack too many things sweetie. I am the same I am a hopeless packer. Always bring more than I should. Pack light especially if you are going to a city like Milan.. Shopping paradise....
congrats on your sale hun. Well done. Yes absolutely , vet first & then shopping shopping... I cant wait till u reveal your goodies....


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh poor little girl...I'm glad she is feeling better now then 
I will try my best to pack light, I must!! But which bags to bring?? that will be a very hard decition Luckily there is still quite warm there when we go so I don't need to take thick clothes that take up a lot of space. I will bring my 08 black moto jacket though, evenings might be a bit chilly and that jacket goes with everything.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^aaarrhhh yes your 08 black moto jacket is a must to bring, just in case. So gorgeous, love all your jackets! (course must only bring one..) 
Two bags should be enough to bring. Any idea which ones?


----------



## purses & pugs

^Yes I'll only bring the 08 black jacket, no more! But two bags...yikes, it will be difficult! I have no idea what to bring other than my 2010 black WE, but that is only for the flight. And then two other bags inside that one


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^good idea! Black WE is definetely big enough to fit 2 moe bags...
I guess you could bring an evening clutch perhaps....


----------



## purses & pugs

^I'll prob bring my black GGH Traveller, great for tickets and stuff as well as an evenign clutch


----------



## tsuarsawan

I love your Black GGH Traveller... yes you need an evening clutch....
I want to purchase a flat clutch some day. I so would  one in Black with GGH or GSH...


----------



## purses & pugs

^you should definitely do that! The FC is a great clutch and so roomy! Also love the handle on it 
The Traveller is also very cute, I adore the little bunny ears on it! Love Bal bunny ears


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^bunny ears..too cute... Yes the FC is my favorite hun.. some day I'll get one... Even a gorgeous Red would be very nice....

aaarrrhhh I better get some sleep. Gotta go to work tomorrow...
Goodnight sweetie! Enjoy your day...hugs & kisses for pugs too!


----------



## purses & pugs

^a Ruby FC would be the perfect one...

Good night sweet T sweet dreams! I'll give Jimmi a kiss from you


----------



## Susan Lee

*Morning!!

Ches*, glad to hear your flu isnt as bad anymore. I am constantly battling allergies-my nose/sinuses are always blocked, and my throat feels like it has a coat of plaster on it! Its so annoying!
I do the lemon with honey/hot water trick too. Works like a charm most of the time!

*P&P*-you are going to have so much fun in Italy! Cant wait to hear how it is, and so glad to hear Jimmi is doing better.

*T*-I think a flat clutch would be nice for you! I tried carrying a flat clutch but I didnt like that the handle only is on one side (other handle clutches from other brands will sometimes let you take the handle off and clip it to either side/end of the zipper). I carry my clutches on my right wrist/right arm and didnt like that the hardware side of the FC faced in. I know, totally anal! 
So I think for me I will get a CP for a clutch at night. Then I can just hand hold it and it wont be too heavy (the FC was too bulky for me to hand hold)


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi ladies!

^^^thanks *Susan*. mmmmnnn need to think about that one. I guess I could just hold the FC under my arms. I wont be purchasing one just yet... I just love the look of the FC... I think that was a good point you raised hun....Constantly battling allergies must be a pain.. I use to drink Lemon honey & hot water everyday without fail. This year I haven't drank as much & have been hit with too many viruses. I think I need to go back drinking hot lemon religiously.

*P&P* I would  to find me a Ruby FC. Dont think my chances would be that good! 

*ches* hope you are feeling good today.


----------



## Susan Lee

I love the look of the FC too T! Believe me! But I just cant manage one well, KWIM? 

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi everyone! completed work for the day & just relaxing with a cuppa... No work tomorrow


----------



## Livia1

Hi ladies! 
Oh I love the Flat Clutch; it's stylish _and _practical. I use it much more than I use my Envelope Clutch even though I love the look of that more.

**T**, enjoy your day! I'm off to work in a short while ...


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning sweet ladies Hope everyone is doing great. 

Today is our annual "kick off" day where the employees, clients and other contacs come to a hotel our company rents. This year two Norwegian celebrities will give a speach, well have stands where people can talk to us and then there is dinner, drinks and a private concert with a Norwegian pop band called Donkeyboy, here is one of their hit songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_WQ6u9os50. I really like them!

It's going to be a long but fun day! Gotta run! 

Enjoy your cuppa **T** and have a good day at work **S**


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, sounds like a long day for you. Hope you'll have fun!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Oh I love the Flat Clutch; it's stylish _and _practical. I use it much more than I use my Envelope Clutch even though I love the look of that more.
> 
> **T**, enjoy your day! I'm off to work in a short while ...


 
hi **S** thank you for sharing your thoughts about the FC & envelope. 
IMHO I would say the envelope is more elegant & more of an evening clutch. ( I  your Galet GSH Envelope) Where as the FC can be worn day or night..... Suits my like style better & like you stated it's stylish & practical.. I sure will invest in one a little later.  I hope you have a nice day **S* *

Morning **A** sounds like an eventful day! That song is really good. I like it..... Have a fun day sweetie...


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> hi **S** thank you for sharing your thoughts about the FC & envelope.
> *IMHO I would say the envelope is more elegant & more of an evening clutch. ( I  your Galet GSH Envelope) Where as the FC can be worn day or night.....* Suits my like style better & like you stated it's stylish & practical.. I sure will invest in one a little later.  I hope you have a nice day **S* *


 
Thank you *T*.
That's excactly how I feel about the clutches. I use my Flat Clutch so much that I need another one 
I hope you'll find a good one later.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Thank you *T*.
> That's excactly how I feel about the clutches. I use my Flat Clutch so much that I need another one
> I hope you'll find a good one later.


 
morning ladies!
My Courier has finally been shipped out.  

**S** what color are you thinking of purchasing next?  If I remember correctly you already have a classic Black GGH FC. 

I would  a Red... Pourpre, Red Cherry or Ruby some day.

*P&P* I hope you had a fun day yesterday. 

*ches & spidey* have a wonderful dinner tonight. Say hello to all the lovely ladies....


----------



## Susan Lee

YAY *T*! Cant wait to see it-you will rock this beauty! 

Crazy week at work-how I am so glad tomorrow is friday!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Hope you can finish your presentation before the weekend so you don't have to worry about that too much. And _another _SG Bal Pal dinner??? Oh, I so jealous. Promise me to say hi to the girls.



Thank you, *p&p*&#8230; As it turns out, I still HAVEN'T started on my presentation. Been busy clearing my other paperwork before it's back to benchwork again for me next week&#8230; 

Will say hi to the gals for you. 



Susan Lee said:


> *Morning!!
> 
> Ches*, glad to hear your flu isnt as bad anymore. I am constantly battling allergies-my nose/sinuses are always blocked, and my throat feels like it has a coat of plaster on it! Its so annoying!





tsuarsawan said:


> *ches* hope you are feeling good today.



Thank you, *Susan* and *tsuarsawan*.  Well, sadly my right nostril is like stuffed all the way to the ear. Went to the doctor's last night again and got myself a decongestant, which hopefully will ease things up. Can feel my ear starting to ring&#8230; 

And a day's MC! Yay! Just spent the entire morning doing more paperwork, but at least that's cleared and now I can rest and start preparing for my presentation on Monday.

Cough has degenerated into hacking spasms. Sigh&#8230; 



purses & pugs said:


> Good morning sweet ladies Hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Today is our annual "kick off" day where the employees, clients and other contacs come to a hotel our company rents. This year two Norwegian celebrities will give a speach, well have stands where people can talk to us and then there is dinner, drinks and a private concert with a Norwegian pop band called Donkeyboy, here is one of their hit songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_WQ6u9os50. I really like them!
> 
> It's going to be a long but fun day! Gotta run!



Sounds fun! SG is having Formula 1 night races this weekend. Ashamed to admit but I've never been to one though this is the third year. :shame:



tsuarsawan said:


> morning ladies!
> My Courier has finally been shipped out.
> 
> *ches & spidey* have a wonderful dinner tonight. Say hello to all the lovely ladies....



 Can't wait to see pics! 

Thank you, will say hi to the other ladies tonight..



Susan Lee said:


> Crazy week at work-how I am so glad tomorrow is friday!!



It's FRIDAY!!! 12.20 pm!  It's times like these that made me glad to be GMT+8 hours.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> YAY *T*! Cant wait to see it-you will rock this beauty!
> 
> Crazy week at work-how I am so glad tomorrow is friday!!


 
thanks *Susan*. my babe has just departed EAST MIDLANDS - UK 
My Friday today & just finished my house work.
Going out with the kids now & later dinner with my brother......
I love Fridays................ yay your Friday coming up.....

*ches *The dinner tonight with the ladies will take your mind off your sinus.... Eat well & have fun.. take lots of pics for us please!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Yup, my Friday is just beginning (8:42 AM here).

**T**, you're correct; I have a black GGH FC - loves it! For the next one I want red, a bright gorgeous red  I would love to get one with RH. I know, I'm dreaming but Bal did do the Env. with RH this season so you never know, eh 
So your baby is getting closer. Really looking forward to seeing it and hoping you'll love it.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think RH FC is gorgeous! But a Ruby GSH FC ain't shabby.  

It's preparing to pour here&#8230; It's 15:37 now!  Counting down to the weekend!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I think RH FC is gorgeous! But a Ruby GSH FC ain't shabby.
> 
> It's preparing to pour here&#8230; It's 15:37 now!  Counting down to the weekend!


 
Yeees, I would "settle" for a Ruby GSH 

I still have a few hours to go before the weekend starts. Hope you get home without getting soaking wet, ches.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I stayed home today as I was still ill.

Oooh&#8230; Well, I think I ordered the last Ruby GSH FC from Cannes for a friend so you'd have to look elsewhere. But dang it's a beauty!

It's officially 18:33. Weekend is here! Heading out soon for my dinner date.


----------



## ieweuyhs

EDIT: Oops&#8230; Double post..


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I stayed home today as I was still ill.
> 
> *Oooh Well, I think I ordered the last Ruby GSH FC from Cannes for a friend so you'd have to look elsewhere. But dang it's a beauty!*
> 
> It's officially 18:33. Weekend is here! Heading out soon for my dinner date.


 

I'm green with envy :greengrin:

Get better soon, sweet ches.
(I'm at work, obviously working hard, hence the short posts )


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you! Well, work harder *whiplash*...


----------



## Livia1




----------



## ieweuyhs

<<<<<<<< Closet slave driver&#8230; :devil:


----------



## purses & pugs

hi all! 

Geez, I wish this day will end soon... I'm so tired from yesterday!!! It was a long day, had to entertain the clients, there were speaches, a concert, etc. Also a lot of tapas and wine in the evening, lot's of wine. I mean, who says no to free food and alcohol? Not me, haha!


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## Susan Lee

I am a slave driver too-have to be to keep things running like they should :devil:

(hahaha well not to everyone, just to those who pretend to be "slow" or "stupid"...its frustrating, so I make them work harder!)

Mmmm wine and tapas! I wouldnt pass that up either! We are trying out a new restaurant this weekend..they do tapas too on their rooftop bar area. Should be fun!

And I just saw that *Ches* is getting a Ruby FC!?? Congrats dear!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ No, no&#8230; I got the Ruby FC on behalf of a friend a couple of months back. That happened to be the last one in Cannes.

And hey there, fellow slave driver!  I know what you mean! I hate it when people pretend to be "slow" in an attempt to skive!

Just got home from supper&#8230; No pics to show, because I forgot my camera in a rush to go out and I don't own a camera phone. :shame: Drank too much milk tea, so looks like I'll be up for a while&#8230; 

Anyone out there tonight? It's now 2:25 am here in SG.


----------



## Livia1

I'm here (it's 9:45 PM here) and I had to laugh at the "drank too much milk tea". Personally I've had a glass or two more than I probably should ... white wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (nahhh, it's not that bad yet  )


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's 3:52 am and I'm still AWAKE!!! Too much caffeine racing through my system now and I need to be up at 7.30 am later&#8230; 

Sounds like you had fun! After all, you had wine!


----------



## Livia1

Eh, I just like the emoticon 
But I did have a few glasses of white wine and my dear SO made dinner, yum!

I did just notice; you said it's 2:25 (now 3:52)! What are you doing up still? Ok, the caffeine. Lol! Hope you had a lovely evening!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, always great to enjoy a meal with a loved one&#8230;

It was 2:25 am when I first posted&#8230; Now it's almost 4 am. Yikes! Shall go to bed, close my eyes and hope I fall asleep! 

Good night!


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm here too! No wine for me, I'm eating candy and watching TV. 

Enjoy the white wine *Livia*... I had some yesterday:tispy:

Hope you get some sleep soon *Ches*. Wow, you must get up early tomorrow! And it's Saturday!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sounds like a nice relaxing evening for you, *p&p*&#8230;

Yeah, I know!!! But I've got a busy Saturday ahead&#8230; Looks like I'll be out the entire day! Guess I have to resort to even more caffeine to drive me through the day (and I'm a non-coffee drinker!)  The irony of it all&#8230;

Good night, ladies...


----------



## purses & pugs

good night *Ches*! hope you get a few hours sleep at least.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing evening for you, p&p&#8230;
> 
> Yeah, I know!!! But I've got a busy Saturday ahead&#8230; Looks like I'll be out the entire day! *Guess I have to resort to even more caffeine to drive me through the day* (and I'm a non-coffee drinker!)  The irony of it all&#8230;
> 
> Good night, ladies...



Ok, I was going to post it wouldn't be hard since ... it's coffee  but if you're not a coffee drinker ... 
Good night *ches*, have a lovely Saturday!



*p&p*, I figured you had some wine yesterday - how could you not


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Thank you, *Livia1*. Well, managed to crawl out of bed and after a shower, I'm feeling pretty refreshed. Will have to see how it goes at the end of the day. 

On the bright side, looks to be a lovely day - overcast and cool - my kind of day.  As long as it doesn't rain, I'm as happy as can be. 

Have a great weekend ahead, ladies.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Sounds like my kind of day too~! Its supposed to be in the 90's tomorrow. UGH. I melt!

I think a margarita is in the mix for me sometime this weekend


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Well, it rained a couple of times so far, with each shower lasting less than 30 minutes&#8230; But at least the weather is cool and the sun is nowhere to be seen.

AND I'M HOME! My day rearranged itself, and now I'm home on a Saturday afternoon, trying to decide if I should nap or just tough it out and sleep early tonight...


----------



## Livia1

So *Ches*, you decided to tough it up then 

I must share this video with you guys; it's a ninja cat. Too cute!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzzjgBAaWZw


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Actually, I failed&#8230; Took a 2 hour nap earlier&#8230; Just woke up.

Oh, the cat is darn cute! It's actually playing this Japanese game, Daruma-san. Daruma-san, in this case the cameraperson, is It, and the aim is for the other players to walk towards Daruma-san, without being caught by him. So whenever Daruma-san's back is towards the other players, they can run forward etc, but once Daruma-san turns back to face the players, the players cannot be caught moving, or they lose the game. Hence you see the camera panning back and forth...


----------



## Livia1

That is one smart kitty then! And so cute.
My cat does this too though not for as long.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! But I think cats always seem smart to me. But have to admit, I'm more of a dog person than a cat person...


----------



## Livia1

Yup, cats are smart. We joke that ours is too smart for her own good sometimes.
Dogs are cute too


----------



## ieweuyhs

:lolots: 

Dogs are Man's pets, while Man are cat's pets, I feel.


----------



## Livia1

^^ :true: My Minerva has me wrapped around her paw, I know it.


----------



## ieweuyhs

:lolots: 

I always look to my Rascal for doses of pure affection, no strings attached&#8230; Just seeing him greet me with his vigourously wagging stumpy tail (kinda like windscreen wipers of a car) when I get home after a hard day's work never fails to cheer me up.


----------



## Livia1

Actually Minerva does that too; greets me when I get home and I look forward to it every time. Though instead of the wagging tale, she lies down, rolls around and miows. I know that cat's are their own etc. but they are really very attached to their owners too. If I take Minerva outside she'll be by my side at all time. She can run around but keeps checking back - too cute.
I really do believe animals makes us happier people. (lol at the 'windscreen wipers' comment)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^That's adorable! My Rascal will just head for the hills when I bring him out, hence the need for a leash&#8230;  

And indeed, animals make us happier people. 

As for the windscreen wipers, it's because his tail is so short, that when it attempts to wag, it's just like a windscreen wiper.


----------



## Susan Lee

My dog definitely has me wrapped around his paws. He's so spoiled rotten (and so deserves it!

And ITA that animals make us happier people. He makes me laugh every day-and my mom's cat (a HUGE maine coon) is a riot too. 

LOVE the ninja cat-this is another cat that cracks me up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofrSio_jZO0&feature=fvst


----------



## wonderwoman9

^hehe that ninja cat is funny! i remember seeing that! my kitty has me wrapped around her paw thats for sure! my dog is pretty spoiled too though!


----------



## purses & pugs

Good evening! Hope all are doing well

Lol, *Livia*, that ninja cat was so funny! My BF loved it too

Speaking of BF, he was really sweet today. I was a bit annoyed at him for different reasons and this afternoon he came home with a lovely bouquet of red roses. So of course I'm not annoyed anymore! (I have to add that he doesn't do this very often, lol!)


----------



## delmilano

^^how sweet p&p, your BF is so thoughtful. these red roses are beautiful.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*hi lovely ladies...*

*P&P* gorgeous! You have a wonderful bf. Love Red roses. My favorite! 

AFL Grand final fever weekend for us aussies down under....
Enjoyed the match very much yesterday. It was a draw... 

Nice day in Melbourne today. Finally it seems like Spring......

*Livia1* one clever ninja cat!


----------



## Livia1

Beautiful roses, *p&p!*


**T**, must be nice to have spring coming. As much as I love winter, last years winter was so long and cold I wouldn't mind skipping it this year


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed, *p&p*, the roses are lovely and your BF is so sweet. The fact that he doesn't do it often makes the gesture all the more sweeter!

How're your weekends, ladies? I'm crushed. It's already Sunday evening and I haven't even started on my presentation. Been procrastinating the entire weekend and now the weekend's almost over.


----------



## Livia1

I have a hangover ush: Went out for dinner last night. Then my dear SO had the brilliant idea that instead of going home, we should go to a bar. Oh, when will I learn. Now craving pizza and orangina.


*Ches*, what happened to the slave-driver


----------



## ieweuyhs

Slave drivers only push other people, not themselves! I'm not masochistic! 

Oooh, I love Orangina.


----------



## Livia1

^^ Ah yes, of course


----------



## ieweuyhs

Haha


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, *tsuarsawan*, *Livia* and *Ches*, thank you girls! I love red roses too And you are so right Ches, the fact that he doesnt't do it very often make me appreciate it even more.

*T*, so glad spring is coming your way sweetie I totally agree with *Livia*, I love winter (especially to go skiing) but they have been so long, dark and cold lately that I wouldn't mind skipping either. 

*Ches*, I hope you get your presentation ready and that it will go well tomorrow. I often postpone stuff too so I need to do it in a hurry (we have an expression for that in Norwegian called "skippertak" but no clue how I can say that in English!) but I often work best under pressure and it often goes quite well. Maybe it is the same for you as well?

Edit: just saw your post *Livia*, haha. I often say to myself that it was worth it when I have a hangover! It was a fun night out for you yesterday, wasn't it?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. Yeah, I'm always a last-minute person&#8230; And I work best under pressure too.


----------



## drati

tsuarsawan said:


> *hi lovely ladies...*
> 
> *P&P* gorgeous! You have a wonderful bf. Love Red roses. My favorite!
> 
> AFL Grand final fever weekend for us aussies down under....
> Enjoyed the match very much yesterday. It was a draw...
> 
> Nice day in Melbourne today. Finally it seems like Spring......
> 
> *Livia1* one clever ninja cat!



Same here, finally it feels like spring! It's been the wettest winter ever ... And the kids are off school for 2 weeks, yay for holidays (we're staying home though as DH is hugely busy at work).


----------



## purses & pugs

^^that's good, I'm sure your presentation goes very well then And are your flu completely gone btw?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Edit: just saw your post *Livia*, haha. I often say to myself that it was worth it when I have a hangover! It was a fun night out for you yesterday, wasn't it?



Very true. I did have fun and the hangovers are not that bad. 
My SO is getting pizzas now so I should be on track soon


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sadly no, *p&p*&#8230; My air passages are still blocked. 

Hey there, *drati*!

Enjoy your pizzas, *Livia1*. I'm having my dinner now. After which, I shall get cracking on my presentation!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Very true. I did have fun and the hangovers are not that bad.
> My SO is getting pizzas now so I should be on track soon



Sounds like a very yummy breakfast I'm sure you'll get better after that. I had a few glasses of red wine myself yesterday but went to bed early so I'm not hangover, but it's Sunday and I often get that laaaazy feeling on Sundays no matter what, lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, oh no... wow that cold is really a nasty one then, hope you get better soon


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Thank you&#8230; Well, I think I'm getting used to it - the inability to breathe through one's nose, the loss of functioning taste buds&#8230;  

I get a really bad flu bout once a year, so I guess it's due for this year, since it's almost the end of the year.


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes let's hope you are done this year then. I get a nasty cold twice a year, during Christmas (baaaad timing of course) and during summer. Hate it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Indeed! I hope so too! 

It sucks being sick over Christmas. But then again, it's unavoidable given the weather, I guess.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I guess so... but then again, why do I always get a cold in the middle of summer? 
But now I need to be a slave driver (I am one too you know, muhahaha) - you need to start working on that presentation!


----------



## drati

Hey ches, I'm off to bed. You get well soon!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Good night, *drati*. Thank you.

Yes, madam *p&p*! Shall get cracking in 15 minutes.


----------



## purses & pugs

^good girl

good night *Drati*!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> But now I need to be a slave driver (I am one too you know, muhahaha) - you need to start working on that presentation!



Lol, that's the spirit 



Nothing wrong with a little lazyness on Sundays though


----------



## purses & pugs

^Excately. BF and his daughter just went out for a walk in the woods and I passed...rather sit in the couch and be on tpf, haha! And also Jimmi isn't well enought for long walks yet, so I have another excuse since his mommy needs to keep him company


----------



## purses & pugs

Just wondering, can we make a tread named something like "waiting lounge for your non-Bal purchases"? Mere girl and I are both waiting for Burberry Prorsum coats from theoutnet.com and I just got the idea. Or will it be too "off" the Bal topic?? Could be fun though.


----------



## Livia1

Those coats looks lovely! Hope they fit.
Maybe we could just have the non-Bal waiting lounge in here 

I'm waiting for something non-Bal too. Should be here tomorrow as I missed the delivery Friday.

Did get my new perfume Friday. Quelques Fleurs - I'm completely in love with it!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Ooooh you are? What is it? haha, I'm so curious!
maybe I should make a thread then (lol, first time using this weird smiley)

And which perfume is the Quelques Fleurs? Or is that the brand?? I'm so bad at recognize the different types as I always stick to my beloved Hugo Boss Femme. I'm glad you love it!


----------



## Livia1

I love perfume but I'm also very critical. Have been using the same perfume for about 13 years. Then every once in a while I find another perfume I like but they never last. I really want a couple of perfumes to alternate between and also make sure I don't grow tired of my signature scent (though after 13 years, I doubt it will actually happen).
But this one just might make it. Quelques Fleurs is the name of the perfume and the house is Houbigant - they made scented gloves for Marie Antionette etc. 
This perfume was discontinued, then relaunched about 20 years ago.
Anyway, it's a fantastic fragrance, unlike anything else.


As for what I'm waiting for ... well, I already bought it then returned it becasue it's too darn expensive


----------



## purses & pugs

Ah, I see, sound like a very interesting perfume! And wow, same perfume for 13 years, that's impressive!! I also stick to one (Boss Femme) and occasionally switch, but I only use them a couple of times and go back to Femme. Last year I bought the Clean "Fresh laundry", a very different perfume which is supposed to just smell clean and not "flowerish" if you kwim, but somehow I think it smells too strong and I get a nauseous feeling...

And haha, what did you buy and return that was too expensive? The McQueen scarf?


----------



## ashxoxo

Awwwwwwwwwww!!!! That's so sweet of him. It's always funny how the lovely BFs can annoy us and then sweep us off our feet again. I think that's probably what keeps a lot of relationships ticking  .  

I'm feeling slightly emotional at the moment . . . the BF is off to Commonwealth Games for a few weeks and if you've been reading the news, it's not exactly safe over in Delhi at the moment . . 



purses & pugs said:


> Speaking of BF, he was really sweet today. I was a bit annoyed at him for different reasons and this afternoon he came home with a lovely bouquet of red roses. So of course I'm not annoyed anymore! (I have to add that he doesn't do this very often, lol!)


----------



## Livia1

^^ Yeah, if you like Boss Femme, I would have suggested Clean too. Or maybe some of the perfumes from "Fresh" who coincidentally makes the yummiest lip balm too, lol (along with By Terry). This is their website: http://www.fresh.com/
I'm into flowery perfumes and aldehydes. The perfume I've been wearing for 13 years is Chanel no.5 so 

The A.M. scarf  That was certainly much, much too expensive for such a delicate scarf. That would just be silly


----------



## purses & pugs

ashxoxo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww!!!! That's so sweet of him. It's always funny how the lovely BFs can annoy us and then sweep us off our feet again. I think that's probably what keeps a lot of relationships ticking  .
> 
> I'm feeling slightly emotional at the moment . . . the BF is off to Commonwealth Games for a few weeks and if you've been reading the news, it's not exactly safe over in Delhi at the moment . .



You are so right, I guess our SOs both have good and bad sides, mostly good of course

Aww, you'll miss your BF when he is gone for several weeks! I'm not familiar with the Commonwealth Games but I guess there is something similar to the Olympics or Worldcup? Is he participating or will he be watching the games? I hope he will be safe and that you don't worry too much about him


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Yeah, if you like Boss Femme, I would have suggested Clean too. Or maybe some of the perfumes from "Fresh" who coincidentally makes the yummiest lip balm too, lol (along with By Terry). This is their website: http://www.fresh.com/
> I'm into flowery perfumes and aldehydes. The perfume I've been wearing for 13 years is Chanel no.5 so
> 
> The A.M. scarf  That was certainly much, much too expensive for such a delicate scarf. That would just be silly



Oh, that is such a classic! I must admit I have never tried it 
too expensive, huh? but very pretty


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh, that is such a classic! I must admit I have never tried it
> too expensive, huh? but very pretty



Yes, very pretty


----------



## Livia1

*ashxoxo*, a few weeks is a long time to be apart. You shouldn't worry about him but of course I understand.


----------



## ashxoxo

Yes the Commonwealth Games is very similar in its size and 'prestige' if you like and has most of the same sports. All of the big Commonwealth countries like England, Australia, Canada, etc. send their best athletes so it's a big deal for him and why he's taking such a risk by competing at the games.

2 terrorists shot a couple of tourists and intelligence has been reporting that the same people plan to hit the games. Plus there has been an outbreak of Dengue fever, a bridge just collapsed injuring workers and the games village is not ready nor sanitary. He travels all the time so I'm used to missing him but this time it's a little different! 

Speaking of perfume, I was JUST thinking that I need to re-stock as I'm a bit of a perfumeaholic! I always loved MaxMara's signature scent and the Marc Jacobs one with the black top and bow but recently I got a sample of the new Calvin Klein 'Beautiful', have you smelled it?!? It's DELISH!!!! The BF was so outspoken about his love for it! 



purses & pugs said:


> You are so right, I guess our SOs both have good and bad sides, mostly good of course
> 
> Aww, you'll miss your BF when he is gone for several weeks! I'm not familiar with the Commonwealth Games but I guess there is something similar to the Olympics or Worldcup? Is he participating or will he be watching the games? I hope he will be safe and that you don't worry too much about him


----------



## ashxoxo

Thanks Livia. Yeah, we're used to being apart really as he travels a huge amount but I guess I really started to worry when he updated his will. 



Livia1 said:


> *ashxoxo*, a few weeks is a long time to be apart. You shouldn't worry about him but of course I understand.


----------



## Livia1

ashxoxo said:


> Thanks Livia. Yeah, we're used to being apart really as he travels a huge amount but I guess I really started to worry when he updated his will.



Awww, that is scary. I understand you're worried 
Now, why did you alow him to go in the first place, lol.


----------



## ashxoxo

Ha good question!!!!!!!!!!  . Though I have to say he's a hell of a lot tougher than I ever thought he was!!!






Livia1 said:


> Awww, that is scary. I understand you're worried
> Now, why did you alow him to go in the first place, lol.


----------



## purses & pugs

ashxoxo said:


> Yes the Commonwealth Games is very similar in its size and 'prestige' if you like and has most of the same sports. All of the big Commonwealth countries like England, Australia, Canada, etc. send their best athletes so it's a big deal for him and why he's taking such a risk by competing at the games.
> 
> 2 terrorists shot a couple of tourists and intelligence has been reporting that the same people plan to hit the games. Plus there has been an outbreak of Dengue fever, a bridge just collapsed injuring workers and the games village is not ready nor sanitary. He travels all the time so I'm used to missing him but this time it's a little different!
> 
> Speaking of perfume, I was JUST thinking that I need to re-stock as I'm a bit of a perfumeaholic! I always loved MaxMara's signature scent and the Marc Jacobs one with the black top and bow but recently I got a sample of the new Calvin Klein 'Beautiful', have you smelled it?!? It's DELISH!!!! The BF was so outspoken about his love for it!



Oh wow, that sounds scary. Since there have been rumors about the terrorists planning to hit the games I suppose there will be even more security than usual? So I'm sure he'll be safe. 

Nope haven't smelled the new CK perfume, but I will when I'm traveling to Italy on Friday since the tax free shop at Oslo Airport is quite large and have most perfumes there


----------



## purses & pugs

ashxoxo said:


> Thanks Livia. Yeah, we're used to being apart really as he travels a huge amount but I guess I really started to worry when he updated his will.



Updated his will?? sure understand you got worried!


----------



## Livia1

Oh *p&p*, you're still going to Milan? Friday already, you must be so excited!


----------



## ashxoxo

Oooooh Italia . . . very excited for you and obviously a little jealous ! 

Don't go too nuts with the FASHION OVERLOAD!! Who am I kidding, GO NUTS, do it for the ladies at TPF!!! 

Can't wait to see P&P updates in the Balenciaga cheats thread. 




purses & pugs said:


> Oh wow, that sounds scary. Since there have been rumors about the terrorists planning to hit the games I suppose there will be even more security than usual? So I'm sure he'll be safe.
> 
> Nope haven't smelled the new CK perfume, but I will when I'm traveling to Italy on Friday since the tax free shop at Oslo Airport is quite large and have most perfumes there


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh *p&p*, you're still going to Milan? Friday already, you must be so excited!



Yep, that has been the plan all the time We are flying to and from Milan and we are staying one night there (Friday morning to Sat afternoon/evening). I'm very excited to see both Milan and the lovely cities in Tuscany!


----------



## purses & pugs

ashxoxo said:


> Oooooh Italia . . . very excited for you and obviously a little jealous !
> 
> Don't go too nuts with the FASHION OVERLOAD!! Who am I kidding, GO NUTS, do it for the ladies at TPF!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see P&P updates in the Balenciaga cheats thread.



LOL! I will probably shop a little, how can I not? haha! I'm not crazy about the 2010 FW bags so not sure I'm getting anything from the Bal store, unless I see an Anthra (with no green tones) RH or GSH Town with yummy leather Been wanting a Town for ages.


----------



## ashxoxo

I want a town too - in Siegle but I also want a PT in the same colour and don't want to get both in the same colour. Choices!!! Also, it's the only colour the BF likes this season and he is seriously so critical of my handbag colour choices (LOL). 

Think I'll wait for next season's colours to come out then make my decision depending on the best deal I can get on either a town or a PT. 





purses & pugs said:


> LOL! I will probably shop a little, how can I not? haha! I'm not crazy about the 2010 FW bags so not sure I'm getting anything from the Bal store, unless I see an Anthra (with no green tones) RH or GSH Town with yummy leather Been wanting a Town for ages.


----------



## purses & pugs

ashxoxo said:


> I want a town too - in Siegle but I also want a PT in the same colour and don't want to get both in the same colour. Choices!!! Also, it's the only colour the BF likes this season and he is seriously so critical of my handbag colour choices (LOL).
> 
> Think I'll wait for next season's colours to come out then make my decision depending on the best deal I can get on either a town or a PT.



That is probably a good idea - if you can wait that is, lol!

I normally don't listen to my BF because I feel he has no clue of what he is talking about (seriously, he hasn't!) but of course it's nice when he likes something I buy instead of hating it


----------



## ashxoxo

LOL yeah I try to ignore him too when he bags on about an 'ugly' (though realistically, uber stylish!) bag but it's hard!

He told me my new AW Rocco is going to kill someone if I make any sudden moves . . .  needless to say, my brain immediately switched off!!! 



purses & pugs said:


> That is probably a good idea - if you can wait that is, lol!
> 
> I normally don't listen to my BF because I feel he has no clue of what he is talking about (seriously, he hasn't!) but of course it's nice when he likes something I buy instead of hating it


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yep, that has been the plan all the time We are flying to and from Milan and we are staying one night there (Friday morning to Sat afternoon/evening). I'm very excited to see both Milan and the lovely cities in Tuscany!



Ok, I thought maybe since Jimmy had been sick you might have changed your plans 
But wow, I wouldn't mind a trip to Tuscany. And a day of shopping in Milan; so dangerous. Hope you find some goodies.
You must take lots of pics of the beautiful scenery in Tuscany and show us when you get back.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ok, I thought maybe since Jimmy had been sick you might have changed your plans
> But wow, I wouldn't mind a trip to Tuscany. And a day of shopping in Milan; so dangerous. Hope you find some goodies.
> You must take lots of pics of the beautiful scenery in Tuscany and show us when you get back.



Yeah of course we thought about not going when Jimmi was very ill, but luckily he is much better now so we will go. He only needs to be carried up the stairs and not go for very long walks. Also my mom is taking care of him while we are gone, and since she has had him almost every time I have been away I can totally relax since I know he'll be in the best hands 

Sure, I'll take lots of pics and post for you when I get back! Can't wait to FINALLY see Italy, yay


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yeah of course we thought about not going when Jimmi was very ill, but luckily he is much better now so we will go. He only needs to be carried up the stairs and not go for very long walks. Also my mom is taking care of him while we are gone, and since she has had him almost every time I have been away I can totally relax since I know he'll be in the best hands
> 
> Sure, I'll take lots of pics and post for you when I get back! Can't wait to FINALLY see Italy, yay



That's nice, that he'll stay with someone he knows very well. 
I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time and think of all the wonderful food and wine you'll be enjoying


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> That's nice, that he'll stay with someone he knows very well.
> I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time and think of all the wonderful food and wine you'll be enjoying



thank you, yes I really think it will be a great holiday. I love pizza, pasta, red wine, well anything Italian when it comes to food and drink 

And to know that Jimmi is with my mom and my three brothers who also love to take care of him is nice, I can totally relax then


----------



## purses & pugs

This food talk made me hungry! Think I'll start to prepare dinner now


----------



## Livia1

Hihi, great emoticon. I'm hungry again already (stupid hangovers)


----------



## purses & pugs

Lol, that site has so many funny smilies! I know how you are feeling, I exactly like that myself when I'm hungover. You deserve something yummy today I think. 

Talk later


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

*T*-sounds so lovely there! I so want to travel there someday!

*Ches*-GL with you presentation! Hope you feel better too-my allergies are on a rampage today!

*P&P*-how sweet of your BF! My DH rarely buys me flowers, and that's ok because I have a garden full! But when he does it's my favorite-lilies!

I also think that is a great idea to have a waiting lounge for things non-bal. I am waiting on a few goodies I picked up on a sample sale website, and am hoping to win one more this morning!

*Livia*-I am really picky about perfume too. Right now I am wearing one I picked up at Anthropologie called Honey and the Moon. Its lovely, but can be overpowering if put on with a heavy hand.

Mmm I could go for some pizza right now. Some authentic Neapolitan pizza

*ashxoxo*-my DH is very complimentary of all my Bals-he even picked out his favorite (Cyclade) He did once say tho that my Chloes could seriously give someone head injury if I ever decided to use them as a weapon!


----------



## ashxoxo

Morning *Susan Lee* ! 

That's so funny about about the head injury thing. LOL. Funny how us women can stand carrying such heavy, metal-packed bags! 

My BF loves Bal too, but he hates certain colours (mostly bright ones!) and prefers giant hardware. Amazing that your DH picked out cyclade, it is a very bold colour for a man to choose 



Susan Lee said:


> *ashxoxo*-my DH is very complimentary of all my Bals-he even picked out his favorite (Cyclade) He did once say tho that my Chloes could seriously give someone head injury if I ever decided to use them as a weapon!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Yup! We walked into our local Neimans so I could look at the s/s 2010 colors in person before ordering them from my seller, and he immediately said "that one" to Cyclade. Outremer was second choice, followed by Sang. Of course, I was going to choose those too, just wanted to see what he said (and I placed my orders with my seller almost immediately afterwards!)


----------



## ashxoxo

^^ Hopefully my future DH does just that!!! haha.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^It is very nice when they approve (but I would carry what I wanted anyhow-I buy them, he really has no say!)

Ok $#@%$#@$@# so I just missed out on a little goodie from a sample sale site. Oh well, didnt need it anyhow


----------



## ashxoxo

^^^ What site!?!?


----------



## Susan Lee

Ideeli! They are having a red sale........lots of good deals! ( not really a sample sale site, but a good sale site )


----------



## ashxoxo

Looks awesome but damn . . . they don't ship internationally!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening my lovelies! My Amethyst courier finally arrived.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Congratulations!!! Pics???

*Mistress p&p*, happy to report my presentation went well.  Oooooh, can't wait for your Italy trip - feels like I'm the one who's going instead.  

Thank you, *Susan* for the well wishes. Here's the weird thing - I managed to clear my stuffed nose last night and I was convinced I was on the road to recovery. But started coughing and my nose was blocked again when I got to the office. Colleague of mine who shares a cubicle with me was also recovering but both of us were hacking away in the afternoon.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches* happy to hear that your presentation went well sweetie! I do hope you get over your cough & blocked nose real soon. I wasn't feeling to good myself today. Went to the doc & was prescribed antibiotics again. This has been about the 5th time this year...  Yesterday was such a nice day & today was crap again! 

I am tired hun... good night *ches* I hope you feel better tomorrow..

*Susan Lee* I hope you do come here, some day sweetie... I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Sorry to hear that...  Good night! 

I think I'm ailing from Monday blues. Shall see how things go tomorrow instead.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I am ailing from those blues too! And its supposed to be 100 today and no humidity. ACK!!!

YAY T! Pics please!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Don't think SG ever had NO humidity It's always 75-99% humidity here. 

Well, it poured today, barely saw the sun!  If only it would rain now, so that I can sleep better!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Good evening my lovelies! My Amethyst courier finally arrived.



Yay, that is great dear T!!! Can't wait to see this beauty


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Congratulations!!! Pics???
> 
> *Mistress p&p*, happy to report my presentation went well.  Oooooh, can't wait for your Italy trip - feels like I'm the one who's going instead.



That is so good to hear Ches! I knew it would

haha, you are funny I'll make sure I'll have a glass of red wine for you and T there! It's only 4 days to we leave...I can't wait!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I live to entertain!


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, tell me if you think this is a sign (sorry, I have to vent);

About 1½ months ago, after having been coveting an Alexander Mcqueen Leopard Print Silk Chiffon scarf for some time I finally decide to get it when one evening I spot it at matches.com. I order it and am already looking forward to receiving it. However, the next day I get an email telling me that they're sorry but an error must have occured because they do not have that scarf in stock 
I then decide to try and call the store in London, she says they don't have any but are expecting them very soon. Only a few days later I get an email that they have received it and the SA includes an orderform. I notice that the price is wrong so I call them and it turns out, it is not the silk  scarf they got but in fact the cashmere blend 
Then on my trip to London 1½ week ago I spotted it in Harvey Nichols but for some reason (maybe because I had already spent quite a bit of money) I decided not to get it but had the SA put it on hold for me so I could think about it for 3 days then decide. I call the store a few days later and ask to purchase it. They send it to me, yay!, and I received it today. However, it is the wrong one 
The one I wanted, tried on, and told the SA to put on hold for me is square 135x135 cm. and cost £280 - the one I got was elongated and cost £265 (I only just saw this on the receipt as the order was made via phone). I then call HarveyNichols and they tell me it must be the same because they've only had one size and she insists the one I tried on in the store was elongated. She says she'll just speak to her manager, calls me back and insist they've only ever had one size, the square one and the one I have received is in fact square


----------



## Susan Lee

^^OMG. How annoying and rude of her.  I would see it as a sign and return it.


----------



## Livia1

Oh sorry, yeah I'm definitely returning it. In fact I already send it back. I did not like it at all.
I just meant if it was a sign that I shouldn't even try and find another one ... of the square one that I did want.
Honestly I'm so mad right now, I could cry. I know it's completely ridiculous but I can't believe how rude they are.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

omg poor buddy i am so sorry this happened to you , i know how much you wanted it  ...and their behaviour is unaccettable:censor:!!!
i hope you will find another soon(i noticed net-a-porter has more stock coming soon)...will speak to you very soon


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ladies, tell me if you think this is a sign (sorry, I have to vent);
> 
> About 1½ months ago, after having been coveting an Alexander Mcqueen Leopard Print Silk Chiffon scarf for some time I finally decide to get it when one evening I spot it at matches.com. I order it and am already looking forward to receiving it. However, the next day I get an email telling me that they're sorry but an error must have occured because they do not have that scarf in stock
> I then decide to try and call the store in London, she says they don't have any but are expecting them very soon. Only a few days later I get an email that they have received it and the SA includes an orderform. I notice that the price is wrong so I call them and it turns out, it is not the silk  scarf they got but in fact the cashmere blend
> Then on my trip to London 1½ week ago I spotted it in Harvey Nichols but for some reason (maybe because I had already spent quite a bit of money) I decided not to get it but had the SA put it on hold for me so I could think about it for 3 days then decide. I call the store a few days later and ask to purchase it. They send it to me, yay!, and I received it today. However, it is the wrong one
> The one I wanted, tried on, and told the SA to put on hold for me is square 135x135 cm. and cost £280 - the one I got was elongated and cost £265 (I only just saw this on the receipt as the order was made via phone). I then call HarveyNichols and they tell me it must be the same because they've only had one size and she insists the one I tried on in the store was elongated. She says she'll just speak to her manager, calls me back and insist they've only ever had one size, the square one and the one I have received is in fact square



Oh no, how rude! Wow, that is just unbelievable... 
Maybe this is not meant to be then, that would definitely have crossed my mind if I were you


----------



## ashxoxo

*Livia1*, I agree with *P&P*, maybe it's a sign that it wasn't meant to be. . . or I'm hoping that the shape you got will grow on you so that you won't have to exchange. Though I know a lot of people don't like the long size if they are particularly short so can fully understand your frustration if you've tried it on to check it was the right one!!!

Either way though, sounds like their customer services are seriously lacking. I saw one at Harvey Nics just the other day in the mens section and it was sort of randomly hanging there on a hanger with a shirt in a section that had a bunch of designers' suits together . . . you just think, do they actually know where everything is in that shop at all times? It could easily be the case that they have forgotten which style you tried, or that they picked up the wrong one out of a bunch, sold yours by mistake.

In my experience, the salespersons at HN often don't know what they're selling  . . . they often never know what colours came out in Bals from a season just gone, or what the different sizes of Bals are called. It is entirely possible that they're just not wanting to bother with rectifying the situation. . . 





purses & pugs said:


> Oh no, how rude! Wow, that is just unbelievable...
> Maybe this is not meant to be then, that would definitely have crossed my mind if I were you


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> omg poor buddy i am so sorry this happened to you , i know how much you wanted it  ...and their behaviour is unaccettable:censor:!!!
> i hope you will find another soon(i noticed net-a-porter has more stock coming soon)...will speak to you very soon



Hi my friend. Yes, I wanted it so badly but now I am not sure. I am on the waiting list for one at Net A Porter but they have had the "coming soon" for at least 1½ months now


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh no, how rude! Wow, that is just unbelievable...
> Maybe this is not meant to be then, that would definitely have crossed my mind if I were you



The fact that they were so rude about it when _they _made a mistake is what makes me so mad. I mean, if they would just admit their mistake then ok, it's just that ... a mistake. But their attitude was just


----------



## Livia1

ashxoxo said:


> *Livia1*, I agree with *P&P*, maybe it's a sign that it wasn't meant to be. . . or I'm hoping that the shape you got will grow on you so that you won't have to exchange. Though I know a lot of people don't like the long size if they are particularly short so can fully understand your frustration if you've tried it on to check it was the right one!!!
> 
> Either way though, sounds like their customer services are seriously lacking. I saw one at Harvey Nics just the other day in the mens section and it was sort of randomly hanging there on a hanger with a shirt in a section that had a bunch of designers' suits together . . . you just think, do they actually know where everything is in that shop at all times? It could easily be the case that they have forgotten which style you tried, or that they picked up the wrong one out of a bunch, sold yours by mistake.
> 
> In my experience, the salespersons at HN often don't know what they're selling  . . . they often never know what colours came out in Bals from a season just gone, or what the different sizes of Bals are called. It is entirely possible that they're just not wanting to bother with rectifying the situation. . .



Maybe you and p&p are right; it sure has turned me off it for the moment. But I have been wanting this scarf for so long.
I'm sure they could have mixed the two styles up and I wouldn't blame them but it's their attitude that makes me sad. The fact that the SA insists they have only ever had that one size ... and being rather rude about it.

I have already send the scarf back because I do not like the elongated shape and also the two scarfs are just very diferent, colour-wise.




Thanks for letting me vent, ladies


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> The fact that they were so rude about it when _they _made a mistake is what makes me so mad. I mean, if they would just admit their mistake then ok, it's just that ... a mistake. But their attitude was just



Of course you are mad, I can't blame you. Bad CS is very very annoying. I understand you have mixed feelings now after all that hassle. But who knows, maybe one suddenly turns up just for you Or get a LV leopard stole instead Unfortunately I can't get these out of my head...and I don't even like LV very much, lol!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Of course you are mad, I can't blame you. Bad CS is very very annoying. I understand you have mixed feelings now after all that hassle. But who knows, maybe one suddenly turns up just for you Or get a LV leopard stole instead Unfortunately I can't get these out of my head...and I don't even like LV very much, lol!



Well, I'm not a fan of the LV Leo stole. I do sometimes like them when I see a picture but whenever I look closer they have nothing to do with leopard prints. Like my SO said; the print looks like something made on a computer. Plus, they are everwhere 
I was considering getting this YSL Leo scarf becasue the leo print is actually much more beautiful. But I wanted the silk one, not the cashmere blend, and I haven't seen them in the square size, only elongated.
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=223768159


Oh but don't get me wrong, I have been considering them  But I am actually mostly looking for a silk chiffon scarf.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Well, I'm not a fan of the LV Leo stole. I do sometimes like them when I see a picture but whenever I look closer they have nothing to do with leopard prints. Like my SO said; the print looks like something made on a computer
> I was considering getting this YSL Leo scarf becasue the leo print is actually much more beautiful. But I wanted the silk one, not the cashmere blend, and I haven't seen them in the square size, only elongated.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=223768159



Haha I like both "real" leopard pattern and the more fake looking, I'm just crazy for it regardless The YSL one is very pretty but perhaps a bit too sheer for my taste. And I agree that a square shape is nicer. Absolutely lovely print on it though. I really hope you'll find your dream scarf soon!


----------



## purses & pugs

btw *Livia*, is this YSL scarf the one you'd prefer? http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-YSL-Y-225227-3Y641-accessories-LEOPARD/40211

edit: not sure it's square shaped though...a bit hard to tell.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> btw *Livia*, is this YSL scarf the one you'd prefer? http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-YSL-Y-225227-3Y641-accessories-LEOPARD/40211
> 
> edit: not sure it's square shaped though...a bit hard to tell.



Yeah, I've seen that and while I do think it is square, I think it is still silk/cashmere even though it only says silk. Otherwise it couldn't have frayed edges, right?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Haha I like both "real" leopard pattern and the more fake looking, I'm just crazy for it regardless The YSL one is very pretty but perhaps a bit too sheer for my taste. And I agree that a square shape is nicer. Absolutely lovely print on it though. I really hope you'll find your dream scarf soon!



Well, sometimes I don't mind the 'fake' looking leo prints. I mean the A.M. scarf is really more of a cheetah print. It all depends. But the LV ones, they're just "u" shapes, aren't they.
But again, sometimes I'll see a picture of one and really like it. But then there's the whole logo-thing and as I said, they are everywhere ... you know I don't like that


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yeah, I've seen that and while I do think it is square, I think it is still silk/cashmere even though it only says silk. Otherwise it couldn't have frayed edges, right?



Yes you have a point. I think it is gorgeous though - gorgeous!!!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yes you have a point. I think it is gorgeous though - gorgeous!!!



Oh yes, _the _most gorgeous leo print


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Well, sometimes I don't mind the 'fake' looking leo prints. I mean the A.M. scarf is really more of a cheetah print. It all depends. But the LV ones, they're just "u" shapes, aren't they.
> But again, sometimes I'll see a picture of one and really like it. But then there's the whole logo-thing and as I said, they are everywhere ... you know I don't like that



I know what you mean. But I can't help it, I just love them! Really don't know why since I have no love for LV in general 

And talk about stupid SAs... I was at the LV store in Oslo not long ago to look at these stoles. I wanted to know the price and went up to the nearest SA. She was Asian and were talking to another Asian woman in "their" language (sorry, I don't know which language it was) but I could see that it was her friend and not a customer since they were giggling and hugging each other. I stood there patiently with the stole in my hand, close enough so I knew she noticed me. But she did not pay attention at all, only "goofing" around with her friend. So after a while I said "excuse me?", she looked at me in a way that I was disturbing her or something and said "yes?". I asked my question and she answered quickly and turned immediately back to her friend.  how rude! She did not sell me any stole, that's for sure!!
(and please note that this has nothing to do with Asians or anything, it's just the part of this story!)


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I know what you mean. But I can't help it, I just love them! Really don't know why since I have no love for LV in general
> 
> And talk about stupid SAs... I was at the LV store in Oslo not long ago to look at these stoles. I wanted to know the price and went up to the nearest SA. She was Asian and were talking to another Asian woman in "their" language (sorry, I don't know which language it was) but I could see that it was her friend and not a customer since they were giggling and hugging each other. I stood there patiently with the stole in my hand, close enough so I knew she noticed me. But she did not pay attention at all, only "goofing" around with her friend. So after a while I said "excuse me?", she looked at me in a way that I was disturbing her or something and said "yes?". I asked my question and she answered quickly and turned immediately back to her friend.  how rude! She did not sell me any stole, that's for sure!!
> (and please note that this has nothing to do with Asians or anything, it's just the part of this story!)




Oh my goodness 
I can't believe why SA's think they can act like this.
And this is where I must admit that I was also in the A.M. store at New Bond Street on my London trip and am sad to say, had a very similar experience 


Btw, since you got to feel one of these scarfs - did it feel nice? How was the quality?


----------



## Livia1

Oh, did you see this thread I started a while ago? Now that is one gorgeous leo scarf. I still have not found out what it is but about a week ago I saw a picture of yet another danish 'celeb' wearing what looked like the same scarf.
Naturally I've searched every danish designer I could think of but no luck 


http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/leopard-print-scarf-624430.html


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh my goodness
> I can't believe why SA's think they can act like this.
> And this is where I must admit that I was also in the A.M. store at New Bond Street on my London trip and am sad to say, had a very similar experience
> 
> 
> Btw, since you got to feel one of these scarfs - did it feel nice? How was the quality?



Yeah, what the h*** is the point??? 
The stole was very pretty, super soft and so nice to touch. I can imagine it feels incredible around the neck! But it looked quite delicate too, almost a little sheer when not folded. I can imagine it getting stuck in my zipper and...you get the point. So for 4000 NOK () it is probably not worth it!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh, did you see this thread I started a while ago? Now that is one gorgeous leo scarf. I still have not found out what it is but about a week ago I saw a picture of yet another danish 'celeb' wearing what looked like the same scarf.
> Naturally I've searched every danish designer I could think of but no luck
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/leopard-print-scarf-624430.html



Holy crap, that is one GORGEOUS scarf!!! I would gladly paid 4000 NOK for that instead, lol I would love to find out who makes these as well! So so pretty...sigh. If you ever find out, please share


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yeah, what the h*** is the point???
> The stole was very pretty, super soft and so nice to touch. I can imagine it feels incredible around the neck! But it looked quite delicate too, almost a little sheer when not folded. I can imagine it getting stuck in my zipper and...you get the point. So for 4000 NOK () it is probably not worth it!



Yeah, they are really delicate. As are the YSL scarfs. It would be much to easy getting it stuck in the zipper of your bag (I very often put my scarfs in my bag) and then 4000 NOK or DKR is just too much ush:




purses & pugs said:


> Holy crap, that is one GORGEOUS scarf!!! I would gladly paid 4000 NOK for that instead, lol I would love to find out who makes these as well! So so pretty...sigh. If you ever find out, please share



Yes, it is fantastic isn't it. And I feel the same, I would pay a lot of money for this one. Will let you know if I ever manage to find it.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yeah, they are really delicate. As are the YSL scarfs. It would be much to easy getting it stuck in the zipper of your bag (I very often put my scarfs in my bag) and then 4000 NOK or DKR is just too much ush:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is fantastic isn't it. And I feel the same, I would pay a lot of money for this one. Will let you know if I ever manage to find it.



Exactly, I put my scarf in my bags a lot and also in the jacket zippers when I'm in a hurry! But the one you made that thread about doesn't too delicate. You need that one! I need that one! LOL

Bed time for me now..so tired Good night!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Exactly, I put my scarf in my bags a lot and also in the jacket zippers when I'm in a hurry! But the one you made that thread about doesn't too delicate. You need that one! I need that one! LOL
> 
> Bed time for me now..so tired Good night!




Yes, and I have my Minerva-cat so scarfs are never safe in this house 

Good night sweet p&p. Thanks for the leo-talk.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry to hear about your bad CS experiences, *Livia1* and *p&p*. 

Who knows, *Livia1*, one might just turn up on your doorstep!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Good afternoon ladies!

Livia1* I am sorry to hear all this about your scarf Not right at all sweetie! Don't worry to much, another scarfe will come your way. BTW that leopard print scarf in the magazine is just so gorgous! She is worth looking for....

*Ches* I hope your feeling better. I feel much better this morning. Stepping out now. Will chat later.. Have a nice day sweeetie!


----------



## Susan Lee

Livia-
I hope whatever scarf you choose that your CS dramas dont happen anymore!

I love all my LQ scarves, and my Tolani scarves. I have even bought a few funky ones on Etsy!

OMG. 107 today.  Ches we need rain!!!


----------



## Cherry1016

I am new to Balenciaga and I'd like to know where do you get your B-bags in Canada? It seems that HR is the only place carrying Bbags.The colors and styles are very limited.


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies Lovely sunny weather here today, but fall is definitely here and temparatures are pretty low. Buuuuuut...then it's moto jacket weather so I don't mind!

*Livia*, oh yes, Minerva would be dangerous to have around expensive scarves! Luckily Jimmi doesn't play much with other stuff than chewing bones and he barely has any teeth!

*Ches*, yeah bad CS pisses me off! I mean, why do soem SAs think they are better than us? They don't know us. Geez.

*T*, I'm so happy your Amethyst Courier finally has arrived, you wear her so well Can't get enough for this color even though I'm not a pink person, lol! 

*Susan*, wow, that sounds HOT!! hope it will cool down later on so you don't melt away

*Cherry1016*, :welcome2: I live in Norway so unfortunately I can't help you with where to buy bags in Canada, but a lot of us are buying form the lovely Erica from ******, www.hgbagsonline.com. They ship internatioanally and E is very sweet and nice to deal with.


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi **A** 
nice to hear your having a lovely sunny day hun! Yes you will rock your winter blues with your gorgeous moto jackets...
Have you started packing? Getting closer....Is pugs all good?

Rained today again.. Just hopeless this weather, honestly..
Well I was feeling a little better today, so I took Miss Amethyst out. I am not sitting around for the sun too shine.. Sick of waiting....
No harm, coz she was under cover in the department stores....

*Susan*, bring some of that scorching heat to me dear.. OMG how hot it must be there.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^I haven't started to pack yet, but I will today or tomorrow. It will be a challenge sicnce I'm the worst packer!! Also, the weather report for Milan and Tuscany doesn't look too good, it is supposed to rain almost every day while we're there Oh well, maybe the forcast will turn better in a couple of days. 
Jimmi is good and my mom is taking care of him while we are gone so I know he'll be in the best hands
Sorry to hear it's raining in Melbourne...but I'm sure your lovely Amethyst brightened up your day a little! But you say you are felling bette, have you been ill sweet T? Is there something I have missed?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ I woke up with a sore throat yesterday. Doc gave me some antibiotics. Much better today sweetie!

I felt like a million dollars with Miss Amethyst & I had my little munchkins running around the department stores with me chasing the little rascals.....

oohh no way...raining!!!! I thought the weather would be good this time of the year in Italy......Hopefully the report is not accurate.....Fingers crossed my sweet friend.  It wont effect the shopping side of things. Scenery wise its a drag when it rains.......
Glad to hear Jimmi is all good & he sure will be in good hands, while staying with your mum...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad CS experiences, *Livia1* and *p&p*.
> 
> Who knows, *Livia1*, one might just turn up on your doorstep!



Yesterday when all of this happened I was fast on the computer searhing for another one (they are sold out everywhere), hoping that one had magicaly appeared on matches or something. But right now I am so tired of this whole thing, I will not actively search for it at least untill the whole HarveyNichols thing is sorted. Then hopefully, I'm lucky.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^ I woke up with a sore throat yesterday. Doc gave me some antibiotics. Much better today sweetie!
> 
> I felt like a million dollars with Miss Amethyst & I had my little munchkins running around the department stores with me chasing the little rascals.....
> 
> oohh no way...raining!!!! I thought the weather would be good this time of the year in Italy......Hopefully the report is not accurate.....Fingers crossed my sweet friend. It wont effect the shopping side of things. Scenery wise its a drag when it rains.......
> Glad to hear Jimmi is all good & he sure will be in good hands, while staying with your mum...




oh no, that sucks! Glad you are feeling better today Haha and of course you feel like a million dollars with Miss Amethyst, you look like that too!

I know, it's super annoying if it will rain the whole time we are there, we mainly go to veiw the beautiful scenery and it will not be the same if it's pouring down So I sure hope it will be better than the reports say now, fingers crossed! I have enought rain here in Oslo so I really do not need it there as well!


----------



## Livia1

**T**, thank you! Yes, that leo scarf in the picture from the blog is gorgeous isn't it. I wish I could find out who made it. 
So you took out miss Amethyst. I bet she was practical and put a smile on your face 

*Susan Lee*, thanks. I love my (only one for now) Love Quotes scarf and would like to have more. This leo scarf from A.M. was just a little something extra to wear when I'm cold indoors ... because here it is no where near 107


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yesterday when all of this happened I was fast on the computer searhing for another one (they are sold out everywhere), hoping that one had magicaly appeared on matches or something. But right now I am so tired of this whole thing, I will not actively search for it at least untill the whole HarveyNichols thing is sorted. Then hopefully, I'm lucky.



Aboslutely understand that. Hope the HN thing works out fast so at least you can put that behind you


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, how can it be rainy - you're going to Italy. I hope it won't be so bad or you must just ignore it and do this


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I love that emoticon!  I'm singing in the rain 

BTW, did you ladies read about this? Warning: It's a tad gruesome though.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, how can it be rainy - you're going to Italy. I hope it won't be so bad or you must just ignore it and do this



LOL!! Ok, I'll will try that it is pouring down. I certainly will avoid this mood


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I love that emoticon!  I'm singing in the rain
> 
> BTW, did you ladies read about this? Warning: It's a tad gruesome though.




Ewwwww! Holy crap! Poor little mouse... I would probably have puked if I was the one discovered this.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I love that emoticon!  I'm singing in the rain
> 
> *BTW, did you ladies read about this? Warning: It's a tad gruesome though.*



 

I _just _finished my coffee or I'd have to  you Ches, for posting this.

But yeah, poor mouse.


----------



## purses & pugs

^LOL!! I'm going to lunch in a little while, but not sure I can anymore...

OK, back to work, talk later ladies


----------



## Livia1

Bon appetit to you, *p&p*


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> oh no, that sucks! Glad you are feeling better today Haha and of course you feel like a million dollars with Miss Amethyst, you look like that too!
> 
> I know, it's super annoying if it will rain the whole time we are there, we mainly go to veiw the beautiful scenery and it will not be the same if it's pouring down So I sure hope it will be better than the reports say now, fingers crossed! I have enought rain here in Oslo so I really do not need it there as well!


 
your so sweet **A** Yes your right about the scenery. If it rains it wouldn't be the same.... AARRHHH that sucks......This weather is crazy all around.... 

*ches* I nearly died.... A mouse in the bread..... yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk they are my phobia... I cant stand to look at them.... If it was me that discovered that. I would have fainted for sure


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Livia1*...where do you get those gorgeous emoticon?


----------



## Livia1

Here: http://wuerziworld.de/Smilies/fig.php

They're so cute.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> **T**, thank you! Yes, that leo scarf in the picture from the blog is gorgeous isn't it. I wish I could find out who made it.
> So you took out miss Amethyst. I bet she was practical and put a smile on your face
> 
> *Susan Lee*, thanks. I love my (only one for now) Love Quotes scarf and would like to have more. This leo scarf from A.M. was just a little something extra to wear when I'm cold indoors ... because here it is no where near 107


 
*Livia1*, I would love to track down that scarf in the pic... Sooo gorgeous.... Could it be a Missoni? I do hope you can sort everything out in regards to the scarf....You must be over it....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Here: http://wuerziworld.de/Smilies/fig.php
> 
> They're so cute.


 
thanks my dear!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, my theory for bad CS is that's how the SAs were treated previously and evil begets evil, so it ends up as a vicious cycle. Irony is I've been served by great SAs at boutiques like Hermes and Chanel, but the regular department store SA treats me like an idiot, and it all happened on the same day, so there shouldn't be any discrepancies! And I was dressed super casual - berms, tee and Birkenstocks and carrying my Bal. Friend of mine hypothesized that luxury boutique SAs know Bals, unlike the department store SA - thus the discrepancy.  

Oops, *Livia1*. I hope you did not eat any sandwiches. I read the article before lunch and I had intended to eat a sandwich. Needless to say, I was grossed out and ate something else at 4PM, three hours later than usual. 

*tsuarsawan*, thank you for your concern. Still coughing but nothing major. 

*Susan*, 107 is HOT!!! I think it was mainly cloudy today, with dark rain clouds but not too sure if it drizzled since I didn't step out of the office till 4PM. Temperatures in SG rarely go above 35 deg Celsius which is lower than 98 F, especially when most places are air-conditioned, so you don't even feel that heat. Think I'd just be a puddle of goo if temperatures are ever higher than 35 deg. Of course, temperatures don't go below 25 deg either. Pros and cons of living near the equator.


----------



## Susan Lee

*OMG*  a mouse??? YUCK! So glad I didnt eat breakfast today!!

*Livia*-what color LQ do you have? I am wanting a kelly green one now. 

*P&P-*so glad to hear Jimmi is doing well. Spence needs to go to the vet-he keeps sneezing and banging his nose so now his one side of his nose is swollen. So annoying!!

*Ches*-yup, 107! Supposed to be cooler today (maybe 102? )

*T-*hope you feel better! So glad you have your amethyst to cheer you up!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^  Guess it's all relative?

I just checked SG's weather forecast for the week ahead is between 76 - 88F.


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> *Livia*-what color LQ do you have? I am wanting a kelly green one now.



I just have the New Earth. It's really lovely but I did actually want Mercury but it was sold out. I also would like Charcoal, Meditation (black) and Merlot.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, that is probably very true. A lot of people doesn't know what Bal is, but Bal or no Bal, they should treat every customer nice or get another job! I wonder what would happen if I ever dared to say something to a rude SA? Something like "why are you treating me this way? I haven't done anything wrong and since I'm a customer here I expect to be treaded nicely" in a calm and polite way. Haha, I guess that would make them feel stupid! 

*Susan*, oh no, poor Spence! I feel so sorry for him...swollen nose! hope he can get something from the vet that stops the sneezing soon


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think we should brainstorm for a witty repartee to put these silly SAs down Then we can say it in our coldest voice, dripping with disdain, before sauntering out of the store.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^LOL! I dont put up with rude SA's. I get in their face and bluntly ask to speak to their manager right there. Its only happened once but never again after that (in that store at least!)

Beware a redhead with a temper!! 

*P&P*-I got Spence an appointment-but am giving him benadryl until then. Poor baby! Hes all allergy messed up!

*Livia*-that's a lovely color! I have Merlot (I think its that color-its a wine color definitely? I bought it a while ago to go with a bag but never wore it.... it doesnt flatter me)

ETA: I have Bordeaux (the linen blend one)....not a good color on me!


----------



## ashxoxo

OMG *Susan Lee* your post made me crack up!!! Especially the firey redhead part!! 

That kind of thing is a scenario I play out in my head at the time but I never actually get the 'balls' to get in their face. Fair enough though, we should all be more inclined to do so when we're spending an arm and a leg time and time again! 




Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOL! I dont put up with rude SA's. I get in their face and bluntly ask to speak to their manager right there. Its only happened once but never again after that (in that store at least!)
> 
> Beware a redhead with a temper!!
> 
> *P&P*-I got Spence an appointment-but am giving him benadryl until then. Poor baby! Hes all allergy messed up!
> 
> *Livia*-that's a lovely color! I have Merlot (I think its that color-its a wine color definitely? I bought it a while ago to go with a bag but never wore it.... it doesnt flatter me)
> 
> ETA: I have Bordeaux (the linen blend one)....not a good color on me!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOL! I dont put up with rude SA's. I get in their face and bluntly ask to speak to their manager right there. Its only happened once but never again after that (in that store at least!)
> 
> Beware a redhead with a temper!!



You're my NEW idol!!! I worship at the foot of your throne... 

I only do it in restaurants when the service is crap...  As for stores, I tend to only buy clothes etc from specific brands so the SAs of those stores know me well enough not to be rude to me.  

I rarely venture into unchartered waters, because I like my comfort zone too much, so the only times I venture into unknown stores are when I've got vouchers to spend or when something caught my eye in the window. But if the service sucks, that's it, I'll just forget about it and said store gets a black mark in my book!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Livia1*, I'm really loving the emoticons site you recommended!!! 

This describes me perfectly now...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good afternoon ladies! 
How is everyone?

*Susan*, sorry to hear about Spence sweetie.... Hopefully the vet can give him something for those horrible allergies... So good to hear the weather is slightly cooler for you dear..... I am with you in regards to rude SA. I give it right back at them too.... Dont care what store they work for or how desperate I am for the item......
They all should treat customers with respect & treat others how they would like to be treated.......Your too cute **S** "Beware a redhead with a temper" You go girl.....


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening here ladies!!  I love that spinny chair smiley!!

*Ash*-I betcha you have the "balls" ...gotta dig em out and use them during times of need!!! 

LOL *Ches*!  You crack me up-I guess as I get older (and work with as many young knuckleheads as I do) that my tolerance for "attitude problems" has gone to the wayside. I dont put up with any crap, and neither should anyone else! I'm not a ***** about it, but I do let them know they are out of line and need to back off their "high horse" so to speak. It also helps when I am wearing my sky high platforms (nothing quite like an amazon with big hair staring you down) 

Oh and restaurants-dont even get me started!!!!!! I have some stories!!

Hi *T!* Right back atcha girl! How are you feeling? Any better with the antibiotics?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^feeling much better today thanks *Susan*.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I think we should brainstorm for a witty repartee to put these silly SAs down Then we can say it in our coldest voice, dripping with disdain, before sauntering out of the store.



Good idea! Let's have a little work shop/brainstorm


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOL! I dont put up with rude SA's. I get in their face and bluntly ask to speak to their manager right there. Its only happened once but never again after that (in that store at least!)
> 
> Beware a redhead with a temper!!
> 
> *P&P*-I got Spence an appointment-but am giving him benadryl until then. Poor baby! Hes all allergy messed up!



:greengrin: That's my girl!! Wish I had the balls to do that too!

Hope the vet will give Spence somethign that really helps now. Give him a hug from me!


----------



## purses & pugs

**T** great to hear you are feeling even better now I hate haveing a cold!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^yes I am much better thank you **A** Sat down with a nice hot lemon & honey drink! How was your day hun? The forecast for Italy the same?


----------



## purses & pugs

^that's good, lemon & honey works miracles sometimes I haven't checked the weather report today, but I will later. Sure hope it better news today!! I'm at work now and it's lunch time soon, hope we get somethign yummy in the cantina (?? lol, if that is the right word!)


----------



## tsuarsawan

oohhh **A* *I just read about your uncle dogs eating your diamond rings...I cant believe he did that. was he hungry?  Yes lunch sounds good. We say canteen.  Cantina sounds pretty close.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, I just explained that story in the other thread (should have done it here though...lol). I still think about those rings!! Oh well, at least it's a funny story!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^ I've been cracking up... The one your mum gave you would have been special... never mind.....

I lost around 8 pairs of gold earings when I was a child....(18k not 9k)
not surprising...what was my mother thinking.....:lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, we live and learn I guess!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^ how was lunch?


----------



## purses & pugs

^good! I had scrambled eggs, ham and salad. Can't wait for soem Italian food soon though

I need to work a little, speak later sweet *T* and have a good evening/night


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^enjoy the rest of your day **A** Goodnight sweetie....


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> *Livia*-that's a lovely color! I have Merlot (I think its that color-its a wine color definitely? I bought it a while ago to go with a bag but never wore it.... it doesnt flatter me)
> 
> ETA: I have Bordeaux (the linen blend one)....not a good color on me!



Oh, that's a shame that you don't find it flatters you. That's the annoying thing about LQ scarfs, at least for us who's in Europe. They can't be found here so we'll just have to order online. If I ever get around to getting Merlot or some deep red colour I may find it doesn't flatter me either.


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, a dog ate your diamond rings 
Now that is rude!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, a dog ate your diamond rings
> Now that is rude!



It was... Bad dog, very bad dog!


----------



## kjiang

I don't know what did u say


----------



## Susan Lee

^^VERY naughty doggie indeed!!!!! Well, at least they will come out later "in the end" 

Spence has eaten things but nothing like that. A sock, a pair of underwear, the stuffing out of a stuffed animal, tissues, and of course, a brand new pair of shoes that I had never worn!!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

^^^^^^ OMGGGGGGGG brand new shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The horror!!!!!!!!! I would have DIED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey everybody.....
Ohhhh, I just have to pop in here and share a really close call we had last night.....I have the sweetest little dog named Buppy, she is a chihuahua mix and 14 years old.
 We also have a young Papillon, whole real name is Sarabelle, but the kids started calling her Acorn ( who knows why?! ) when we got her and that name kinda stuck.
It has been cool here for the first time in months, so we had the doors open...the yard is large but fenced so we thought they were safe ( we even have 10 foot stockyard fences to make sure Coyotes cannot get in, and it is a HUGE area! ).
 Buppy has never gone out in the dark without us.
But last night, my 14 YO son saw her follow Acorn outside  (we were all in the room, but TBH I did not see her go out) and he just followed them to make sure Buppy was OK...she walked down by the pool and just fell in!
He was right there to rescue her, thank God. She was wet but fine.
If he was not there, I am sure that would have been the end....she would not have lasted long in there.
I am still so upset, and feel so awful.....we have lived here for many years, and I never thought that would happen.
I am so neurotic making sure everyone is Ok ( I was a nervous wreck as a Mom when the lids were little, I was and still am a real worrier) and my DH says I "catastrophize" everything.....meaning I always think of worst case scenarios....but I never thought of this one! 
Thanks for letting me share this experience, I hope everyone is OK today! xxxxx


----------



## Livia1

^^ Awww ... what a silly girl, what on earth was she doing falling in the pool. Honestly though, it sounds a little odd if she doesn't usually go out in the dark without you.
I would be really paranoid if it was me, I completely understand that you're upset!
Clever son though


----------



## pilatesworks

He feels like a hero, and he is one!
Well, I will keep an eye on her from now on, her sight must be quite bad......
it was kind of funny...after we give her a bath, she gets wrapped up in a towel and when she is dried off a bit she knows she gets a special treat, and is always very excited....
So last night she got out of the towel (we hold her in the towel, like a baby) she was dancing around and barking, demanding her treat! 
So at least she was not traumatized too much!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Haha, that's too cute.
Surely it must be her sight. If she's 14 years old then she isn't young anymore


----------



## pilatesworks

Yeah, she is an old lady.....I told my DH we had to keep an eye on our Moms now, in case they toddle off in the night and fall in the pool as well ! 
Thanks for making me laugh about it, I feel better now 

Off to work.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> ^^VERY naughty doggie indeed!!!!! Well, at least they will come out later "in the end"
> 
> Spence has eaten things but nothing like that. A sock, a pair of underwear, the stuffing out of a stuffed animal, tissues, and of course, a brand new pair of shoes that I had never worn!!!!


 
Good afternoon lovely ladies!

OMG *Susan *didn't Spence feel sick when he ate a sock & shoes! How did he digest them? He ate them, not chewed them???

BTW how is Spence going hun?


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies!

**L** OMG, I completely understan you got upset! What an odd thing to do if she normally doen't go without you in the dark? maybe she did not see the pool since it was dark and maybe her sight is poor since she is quite old? Thank God your son was there and that she is ok

**T** good evening to you sweetie! I hope everything is good Today I'll delvier my little Jimmi to my mother and go home to finish packing and then tomorrow morning we're off!!! I promise I'll drink a huge glass of red wine for you


----------



## tsuarsawan

Happy packing* *A** I dont like the packing bit... I prefer the unpacking 

Make sure you enjoy that huge Red wine dear. You'll be smiling I bet...

I am well thanks for asking sweetie... Jimmi will be in good hands. He will miss you for sure.....

You take care... oohhh I do hope the weather will pick up for you....


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, can you come and unpack for me in one week then? I HATE to unpack, seriously hate it
And I'll take a pic when I'm having a glass for you dear


----------



## tsuarsawan

oohhh **A** perhaps a few of us will be packing at the same time in 2012... Dont forget Maldives here we come .......

Just bring the essentials.. I always say that & then I do the opposite....:lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yes...how can I forget 
I will try the best I can to bring as little as possible, I will be doing a little shopping as well so I need extra space


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ good call :okay:


----------



## purses & pugs

ugh, getting a bit hectic at work so need to log off now. See you later sweet *T*! I'll prob pop in here from italy if I can find a wifi there (shouldn't be too hard!) so I can use my iPhone. Have a good evening and we'll talk later


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^good night sweetie...cant wait for the updates.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Been a tad busy to pop in here for a while. 

Firstly, OMG, *pilatesworks*! I'm glad Buppy is alright. But I guess indeed her sight is not as good as it was. My last dog, Bambi (named by SPCA from where we adopted her), was quite blind too in her last year. We had her for 12 years since she was 2. When we toss treats to her, she just couldn't find them since I think her sight and sense of smell weren't as sharp though no problems finding her regular feeding bowl, probably since it was always in the same place for 12 years.

*Susan*, your Spence is similar to my Rascal. However, Rascal is a pervert. :shame: He loves chewing on lingerie especially bras. But only my sister's since she was officially his owner before my sis got married and moved away. Shoes are a close second but the exasperating thing is he only chewed ONE shoe of every pair he could get his teeth on so you get a good shoe and a mangled shoe making up the pair. Thankfully those days are over and he's become a sensible boy. 

Oh my, come to think of it, he's 6 this year! Argh! Where did the time go??? So he's a middle-aged man now, if you consider 1 dog year = 7 human years! 

*p&p*, have fun! 

*tsuarsawan*, time for me to start exercising so that I'll have a bikini-worthy body in time for Maldives 2012!


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!

*T-*Spence is doing good. Hes on benadryl which seems to be drying him up (not as much snot and sneezing-yahoo! And when he chewed up the stuff I am not sure how he did it but it all...um...came out the other end all over the backyard 

*Ches*-OMG what a naughty little boy! And only one shoe??? UGH!!! 
I cant believe how time flies with our poochies. Spence is 13-thats like 90 something or 100 something in human years? I hope I can get around as well as he does when I am that old!

*Leslie*-glad your doggie is ok. Poor baby! Spence's sight isnt what it used to be either.

*A-*Cant wait to see pics from your italy trip! How exciting!! I could use some good retail therapy..but doggie stuff comes first for me right now.


----------



## purses & pugs

Just popping in to say a quick hello before I'm going to bed! Will get up very early tomorrow to catch out plane to Milan. Thanks for your nice wishes ladies I'll pop in here and give a quick report if I find wifi for my iPhone at the hotels or something! 

good night sweet ladies


----------



## superstar

Hello, 
I'm new to Balenciaga. Not to the TPF, just never owned a bbag till now. I'm a newbie. Got my Bbag about a month ago and I love it. I think I am hooked.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Congratulations and welcome to the colourful side!  So what did you get? And what's next on your wishlist? 

Morning, ladies! TGIF!  

Wow, *Susan*, Spence's digestive system must be really strong.  

I'd have to say time flies. Period. Especially once you passed the age of 20? Everything seems to be a blur after that.


----------



## Rose100

ieweuyhs, are you in Singapore?  'Cause it is definitely not morning, or Friday,  here yet!
I visited your country about 10 years ago.  It was wonderful! I purchased a parasol from there and still have it and use it! Loved how all the SG ladies use umbrellas to shield themselves from the sun!


----------



## Rose100

superstar said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to Balenciaga. Not to the TPF, just never owned a bbag till now. I'm a newbie. Got my Bbag about a month ago and I love it. I think I am hooked.


 Hi Superstar.  Be careful. Bals are highly addictive and become quite the obsession! I forst got hooked in 2006, then got into other brands, but I fell hard again, recently. Luckily for me, prices have come down somewhat!
Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Congratulations and welcome to the colourful side!  So what did you get? And what's next on your wishlist?
> 
> Morning, ladies! TGIF!
> 
> Wow, *Susan*, Spence's digestive system must be really strong.  and his digestive system has been the topic of discussion many times with my DH....oy vey.
> 
> I'd have to say time flies. Period. Especially once you passed the age of 20? Everything seems to be a blur after that.



ITA with this. Where did the time go? Wasnt I just 21 yesterday?? 

*Superstar*-welcome to the obsession!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good afternoon ladies..
weather is beginning to pick up down under...

*ches*, Winter weather hasn't help to motivate me of late... Now I like your thinking girl...
Lots of walks & zumba for me coming up....Good workouts to look my best for Maldives 2012......here we all come........
Any of you lovely ladies do the zumba classes? It's a huge thing here as I would imigine all over the world. A few of my girlfriends love the classes.... I cant wait to start mine soon with my girlfriend...

*Leslie* so glad your dog is o.k...

*superstar* welcome to the addiction & congrats on your first bag....

*Susan* great to here Spence is doing a lot better. You must be relieved dear...
Now as for the chewed up stuff Spence did in the past, well errr that would have ben quiet the sight after he did his thing in the back yard...:lolots::lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Rose100 said:


> ieweuyhs, are you in Singapore?  'Cause it is definitely not morning, or Friday,  here yet!
> I visited your country about 10 years ago.  It was wonderful! I purchased a parasol from there and still have it and use it! Loved how all the SG ladies use umbrellas to shield themselves from the sun!



Yup! Sunny Singapore!  Though the weather's been pretty wet recently.

LOL about the umbrella thing.. Very true indeed. Did you know that those umbrellas have this coating that screens against UV (or at least that's why they claim)? That's why. 

Of course, I've got friends who carry an umbrella just to go out for lunch at the canteen which exposes them to the sun for less than 5 minutes.


----------



## ieweuyhs

<<<<<<<<<<< In denial

*Susan*, we're FOREVER 21! And it's Children's Day today! 

*tsuarsawan*, I've never heard of zumba... What's that? Weather wise, after a lot of rain this week, the sun has finally appeared! It's sunny again!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> <<<<<<<<<<< In denial
> 
> *Susan*, we're FOREVER 21! And it's Children's Day today!
> 
> *tsuarsawan*, I've never heard of zumba... What's that? Weather wise, after a lot of rain this week, the sun has finally appeared! It's sunny again!


 

*ches* Zumba is a fitness dance regime....It's a huge craze at the moment.

check it out on You tube..

I'm starting my classes in a few weeks with my girlfriend...I cant wait... 
I love dancing, so it will be good for me.... Low impact for me to start of with, I'm so unfit....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0q6qtThF4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwVdBH4vjLU&feature=related


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oic... I shall check it out when I get home. My low impact exercises are Pilates and yoga.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^Pilates & yoga is great *ches*! I just prefer a dancing regime


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I've got two left feet. :shame:

I remember my first Cardio Latino class where they fuse Latin American dance steps with aerobic steps? I was so lost! Spent 80% of the time standing there, wondering what's going on. But I caught up after 4 classes or so.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^way to go *ches*! It will take a few classes for me before I can keep up...Don't mind, I'm sure I wont be the only one, not keeping up once the class starts.. Start low impact & work my way up. I figured stick to something you like. Dancing it is... 
I love the music they play with zumba...Get that heart rate pumping....

I hate walking alone, but if I walk with a friend I dont mind...It makes it more enjoyable & time goes by quickly, before you know it.... 1 hour has gone by....

Do you do pilates at home or at the gym *ches*? I would love to try yoga, never done that before.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Usually I do it in the gym. But if I'm bored at home or can't sleep, I'd do some pilates matwork too. 

I love yoga - mainly because I'm a flexible person so you get a great sense of achievement when you can do a particular pose. Ego-stroking...  

I realise that it's quite an accurate stress indicator for me. When I'm stressed or just peeved at the entire world, I realise I can't hold my balance for the balancing poses. That's when I realise I'm actually feeling that way - I guess I go through life without really pausing to take stock of my feelings etc.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^fair enough, it works for you & that's what counts at the end of the day. Perhaps I may try a class down the track... Who knows I might like it....Have a nice week end *ches*.... I'm off too watch a movie. 

AFL Grandfinal weekend once again, it was a draw last week. Weather forecast for next 4 days in the low 20's....(about time)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You too have a great weekend. Enjoy your movie! Remember to share your movie review when you get back!


----------



## Susan Lee

Aloha ladies!!

*T-*that Zumba thing sounds like fun!

*Ches*-I do yoga too. My own style tho-I used to go to Ashtanga classes but now I dont have time so I do my workout (cardio, weights) and then work yoga into the workout as well. I cannot believe how much more flexible I am with doing it. And yeah, it does feel pretty good to be able to do some of the more advanced poses 

Happy friday!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's SATURDAY!!! 

Oh yes, I do agree about yoga - I've gotten even more flexible, and it feels good.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning ladies,
Nice sunny day in Melbourne.....
*Susan* I cant wait to start zumba! Just purchased a new pair of asics runners, so I'm all revved up for fitnes...Need to look my best when I go away in March...

*ches* I watched the notebook, it always makes me This is the 3rd time I've watched it & it still makes me cry to this day. Watching movies in the comfort of my own home at times is my time out & I enjoy watching movies whether it's on the big screen or at home 
aarrhhh Ryan Gosling is so damn adorable.. The other movie I watched was Public Enemies. Been meaning to watch it for months. Finally watched it.. A little too violent I have to say, but I do enjoy Depp in almost any movie he's in....I thought Marion Cotillard was beautiful in this movie.....

Off to spring clean my house & going out to dinner tonight & a little Black Jack later...Have an awesome week end ladies!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I was JUST about to leave the house and it started raining... 

Ooh, I've to say I haven't watched movies for a long long long long long time... The last 10 movies I watched were all animations like Up etc. Total sucker for them. I realised that they are the only things I'd watch and re-watch again and again. 

Sounds like a fun day ahead for you. I'm just getting dog food for Rascal and I'd be home again. Need to plan my experiments for the week ahead at work.


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!

Off to the vet this morning....Spence's nose is still swollen and looks to be infected  Its not like you can put a cone on a dogs nose so he doesnt lick it! UGH! At least the benadryl is drying him up.

*T*-I love The Notebook! I cry so hard in that movie! Sounds like a lovely evening for you!

*Ches*-Up is another cry worthy movie for me-but so darn cute!!! I am such a sap-I cry during so many movies!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning ladies, day light savings started today & what a beautiful morning it is.....

*Ches *your job must be full on, working at home & preparing for the week ahead.... 

You should watch the Notebook, if you get a chance....
If you like a nice love story, you will definitely love the notebook. I love Japanese anime.... I am hooked so bad on a few at the moment. Just started wayching Death Note & watched a 4 part movie anime called Samurai X trust & betrayal...It really moved me.....
I guess I'm a sucker for anime & reading manga's.....

*Susan*, poor Spence! I'm sure the vet will have him healthy again in no time.... 

Yes I adored the Notebook & had a good I think I have watched almost every movie Gosling has made....I am looking forward to seeing Blue Valentine. 

Another movie that moved me was My sister's keeper. I couldn't stop crying.. The book apperently was even better. 

I am into movies period.... I love animation, but love the Japanese anime the most. My favorite all time anime is Naruto at the moment. I am so hooked I watch it religiously every week & read the manga too....
I thought those anime were targeted for kids, but some of them are so well done an adult gets hooked too.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Susan*, I'm a total sap too! I cried in Up when he was reminiscing his life with his wife&#8230; So sweet. 

*tsuarsawan*, I'm an anime otaku too, though I prefer Bleach to Naruto. I watched the first set of Naruto anime. Then Sasuke and Sakura really got on my nerves especially in Naruto Shippuden. My favourite has to be Kakashi though.  My main reason is to improve my Japanese. I used to read the manga too, but it was too exasperating to have to wait for it to be released weekly? So now, I wait till > 50 chapters are available and I devote an entire weekend to devouring the pages.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Can't wait for Maldives 2012!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I had to do some planning from home because a colleague just left and the deadline is coming up? Add to that the experiments I'll be doing are all new to me, so I like to read through the protocols, work it through in my head, so that I know what to expect when I'm actually carrying out the experiments. I'm OCD.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^*ches*, so I'm not the only crazy gal that loves her Japanese anime..
I haven't seen Bleach yet, but friends of mine at work watch Bleach & enjoy it. I am hopelessly devoted to Naruto & my favorite charater is *Itachi... *Sasuke & Kakashi follow.... Sakura does nothing for me, in fact she's annoying. 

Watch Death Note... Awesome anime, only goes for 37 episodes....There is a charater named *L* that is one of the most complex & brilliant charater I have come across.

I am up do date with all Naruto episodes & the manga, that's why I watch other anime's in between. I patiently wait each week for the manga to come out... It's an addiction for me, I enjoy it & need to be up to date with it all.....

ooh yes ches, me too cant wait....Maldives 2012 
















Your job sounds interesting *ches*, with all your experiments.. You plan well ahead, that's pretty good.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^  I like Itachi too - the poor guy is so wronged... Kinda sad he died though. I find Sasuke pathetic, always whining. And YES, Sakura is annoying!

I've watched Death Note, and read the manga too. Didn't really like how it ended though, felt it seemed kinda anti-climatic but the plot and background was simply impressive. 

Been catching up on this other manga, D. Grayman, last week - another 10 chapters left before I'm up-to-date.  

I think the ones that I faithfully follow are Detective Conan (both anime and manga) and Bleach (anime only). Was following Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood too when it was screening earlier this year. That was nice too - prefer this version to the first one. 

And I just watched one of the new animes that's still airing, Grandson of Nurarihyon... Nice...   Watched 13 episodes in one day.  

Just started watching Hikaru no Go last night. Always wanted to watch it but never found the time. Well, it looks pretty interesting so far - I'm around episode 10 now. Another 60+ to go. 

Oh, one of my all time favourite anime is Yakitate Japan, because you see this amazing boy bake all those delicious bread!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ My poor darling Itachi, the sole prodigy in the manga. Carried all that weight on his shoulder..... :cry: How on earth could Kishimoto kill the best character .... I so want to know what gift he left Naruto...

errrhh as for Sasuke I know sometimes I want to knock some sense into the boy.... ( I am hopelessly devoted to the Uchiha brothers )

Death Note I enjoyed. I was impressed with L & Near, too  
Light Yagami got what he deserved...(although he was impressive in his devilish way) 

I follow Naruto & Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X) mostly. Watched the 4 part movie version of Samerai X trust & betrayal & loved it... It moved me.

I do want to start watching Detective Conan when I can fit it in. Read the write up & it sounds pretty good. 

*ches* have you seen Grave of the Fireflies?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I love the Uchiha eyes more - the funky design is just so cool! Do you know they sell cosmetic contact lenses that allow you to have those eyes? Costs a bomb too.  

Hmm, I was never a samurai fan, so I tend not to watch those. Too deep for me. Is Samurai X any good? 

The nice thing about Detective Conan is that you can break up the story into each case though it'd be best to read the first few chapters to see how a 17 year old turned into a 7 year old. Or you could watch the DC movies - there're 14 to date. The best part of it is all these little romances budding between the various characters - I'm a sucker for romances. Supposedly the series would be ending soon though no idea how it'll end with all these unresolved issues. 

Grave of Fireflies sounds familiar but just can't seem to recall what it is.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I love the Uchiha eyes more - the funky design is just so cool! Do you know they sell cosmetic contact lenses that allow you to have those eyes? Costs a bomb too.
> 
> Hmm, I was never a samurai fan, so I tend not to watch those. Too deep for me. Is Samurai X any good?
> 
> The nice thing about Detective Conan is that you can break up the story into each case though it'd be best to read the first few chapters to see how a 17 year old turned into a 7 year old. Or you could watch the DC movies - there're 14 to date. The best part of it is all these little romances budding between the various characters - I'm a sucker for romances. Supposedly the series would be ending soon though no idea how it'll end with all these unresolved issues.
> 
> Grave of Fireflies sounds familiar but just can't seem to recall what it is.


 
ooh yes the sharingan eyes... Uchiha brothers have this effect.... 

ooh dear I just googled it. How cool...... Doesn't surprise me....

Samurai X trust & betrayal is not just about the Samurai's fighting, it's also a love story movie.. (4 parts) That is the part that moved me & the main charater Rurouni Kenshin is another complex charater.....

I just started to watch the anime episodes following the movie. Over 90 episdes, so I still have a long way to go...

You may not like it *ches*, there are plenty violent scenes....

As for Grave of the Fireflies, it's an anime movie only & all I can say is I cried & I cried......If you dont like sad anime movies, I suggest you dont watch it. 

_Grave of the Fireflies_ is the tale of the relationship between two orphaned children. It takes place in Japan towards the end of world war 11....

I wont spoil it for you, in case you decide to watch it....
I believe they also made a movie with real actors to follow, as they did with death note. I still have to watch both movies with the real actors.


Good night* ches*
I'm beat. 

chat soon


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!

Been to Milan for one night and met *Chloeglamour* there, we went shopping and had so much fun She is the sweetest girl and so cute and tiny! I felt like a giant next to her, haha We went to Bal and I got a tiny little thing also got some other goodies, I'll tell more later. Thanks again for a lovely and fun day **F**

Been to Florence for two days, what a beautiful city! Today we have been in the Chianti district and did some wine tasting, yum yum...this wine is incredible

**T**, I have been drinking several glasses of wine for you I'll post pics when I get home, hehe! Hope your cold is gone sweetie.

Hope everyone is well I'll be back on Thursday.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Waves hello...

I always thought *CG* was quite tall! I think I'm of similar height to you - so for you to be a giant compared to her? 

Enjoy the rest of your trip!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh yes the sharingan eyes... Uchiha brothers have this effect....
> 
> ooh dear I just googled it. How cool...... Doesn't surprise me....
> 
> Samurai X trust & betrayal is not just about the Samurai's fighting, it's also a love story movie.. (4 parts) That is the part that moved me & the main charater Rurouni Kenshin is another complex charater.....
> 
> I just started to watch the anime episodes following the movie. Over 90 episdes, so I still have a long way to go...
> 
> You may not like it *ches*, there are plenty violent scenes....
> 
> As for Grave of the Fireflies, it's an anime movie only & all I can say is I cried & I cried......If you dont like sad anime movies, I suggest you dont watch it.
> 
> _Grave of the Fireflies_ is the tale of the relationship between two orphaned children. It takes place in Japan towards the end of world war 11....
> 
> I wont spoil it for you, in case you decide to watch it....
> I believe they also made a movie with real actors to follow, as they did with death note. I still have to watch both movies with the real actors.
> 
> 
> Good night* ches*
> I'm beat.
> 
> chat soon



Hmm, now you mention about it, I think I do know "Grave of Fireflies" and yeah, I passed because it was a sad show. I remember coming across the drama adaptation too. 

I'm okay with violence, but not sad shows related to war/ lots of people dying due to accidents or disasters. I'd cry buckets and be morose for weeks after that. 

I might give Samurai X a go once I finish my Hikaru no Go. 

I'm almost home - starving and a tad sleepy but really excited about continuing my anime marathon. 

Where's everyone?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Glad you are having a great time *a*! Cant wait to see what you bought!


----------



## ashxoxo

Sounds fabulous P&P !!!!!!!!!! So jealous and I'm greatly looking forward to the photos!!!! Can't wait to see what your 'lil' purchase was!!! 

Would be amazing to see photos of you and *Chloeglamour* in what I can only imagine was the utmost in Balenciaga glam !!!!!!!  :sunnies



purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!
> 
> Been to Milan for one night and met *Chloeglamour* there, we went shopping and had so much fun She is the sweetest girl and so cute and tiny! I felt like a giant next to her, haha We went to Bal and I got a tiny little thing also got some other goodies, I'll tell more later. Thanks again for a lovely and fun day **F**


----------



## MissMerion

purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!
> 
> Been to Milan for one night and met *Chloeglamour* there, we went shopping and had so much fun She is the sweetest girl and so cute and tiny! I felt like a giant next to her, haha We went to Bal and I got a tiny little thing also got some other goodies, I'll tell more later. Thanks again for a lovely and fun day **F**
> 
> Been to Florence for two days, what a beautiful city! Today we have been in the Chianti district and did some wine tasting, yum yum...this wine is incredible
> 
> **T**, I have been drinking several glasses of wine for you I'll post pics when I get home, hehe! Hope your cold is gone sweetie.
> 
> Hope everyone is well I'll be back on Thursday.


 
First time I read this thread and I read you're in Italy now!
Hope you enjoy your stay in our "Bel Paese" 
Good shopping in Milan, Florence is amazing and Chianti wine... no words!!! Great italian tour!!
Wanna see soon your little Bal purchase!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!
> 
> **T**, I have been drinking several glasses of wine for you I'll post pics when I get home, hehe! Hope your cold is gone sweetie.
> 
> Hope everyone is well I'll be back on Thursday.


 

ooooh sweet **A** so glad your having a wonderful time. You & *CG* must have felt fabulous walking in the Balenciaga boutique in style! Way to go ladies.... 
Salute **A** & drink some more wine for me..... 
aaarrrhhh Florence....

Cold what cold? all gone sweetie.... 
Enjoy the rest of your trip dear **A** Cant wait to hear all about it & see all your goodies...


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Hmm, now you mention about it, I think I do know "Grave of Fireflies" and yeah, I passed because it was a sad show. I remember coming across the drama adaptation too.
> 
> I'm okay with violence, but not sad shows related to war/ lots of people dying due to accidents or disasters. I'd cry buckets and be morose for weeks after that.
> 
> I might give Samurai X a go once I finish my Hikaru no Go.
> 
> I'm almost home - starving and a tad sleepy but really excited about continuing my anime marathon.
> 
> Where's everyone?


 
*ches*, I am watching Death Note the movie a little later tonight...
A friend from work gave me the DVD & said it's very good....
The actors look very similar to the anime series... ooh cant wait

chat later, gotta step out & take my boy to tennis..

BTW *ches*, why didn't I score any points for the "what bag your wearing thread' for yesterday?  Is it because I mention the bag before *Hypnosis* states start??? I think I am a little confused....
I bombed yesterday.......


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yeah, you have to post between the START and STOP to score a point...

Have fun watching Death Note!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yeah, you have to post between the START and STOP to score a point...
> 
> Have fun watching Death Note!


 
thanks ches! just stepped in the door now. 
Yes do watch Samuria x trust & betrayal! It's very good..
If you like it, you may get into the anime series later...

Another anime movie you might like to watch is Princess Mononoke & Spirited Away.... I enjoyed them too!

ciao for now....


----------



## ieweuyhs

I watched Spirited Away back when it came out. Loved it! The animation was simply lovely!

On my way to Japanese class now. We just started on this passage about robots and thus the author brought up Astro Boy. Have to admit I never watched that before. Have you?


----------



## mochiblure

*Ches *I like _Spirited Away _too -- such a great imagination Miyazaki has -- but the first time I watched it I spent most of the time wondering what was going on! I also liked _My Neighbor Totoro_ but _Spirited Away _is a lot weirder, in a strangely wonderful sort of way.

Are you taking Japanese classes at NUS, or...? Not sure if you've ever tried using Rosetta Stone language learning software, works really well.

As an aside, I was walking around the city for half the day today with DS in his carrier and wanted to  myself on the head for using my RGGH Work. No more GH bags for me on these types of outings -- the last thing I need is extra weight, DS is almost 20 pounds now! Hmm, maybe this means I need a new bag as a substitute...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Totally agree. Spirited Away is just so weird and interesting! 

I'm taking Japanese classes at a school near Bugis - taught by native speakers and it's way cheaper than NUS classes, even with my 20% alumni discount at NUSEX. 

I thought a carrier = no need to carry your DS? But yeah, can't be easy toting a GH Work, let along with a kid in tow. 

And  you need a new bag.  Perhaps a RH Work or WE instead?


----------



## mochiblure

I have a Pikkolo carrier which is really comfy (see pic below) but he's close to a fifth of my weight now and I still have to carry all his stuff around with me too. I think the WE is too big for me. A single-strap option would be great, sometimes one of the Work handles will slip off my shoulder which can be annoying.


----------



## mochiblure

purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!
> 
> Been to Milan for one night and met *Chloeglamour* there, we went shopping and had so much fun She is the sweetest girl and so cute and tiny! I felt like a giant next to her, haha We went to Bal and I got a tiny little thing also got some other goodies, I'll tell more later. Thanks again for a lovely and fun day **F**
> 
> Been to Florence for two days, what a beautiful city! Today we have been in the Chianti district and did some wine tasting, yum yum...this wine is incredible



Just wanted to say, sounds like you're having a great trip! And like *Ches*, I was also under the impression that *Chloeglamour *was very tall based on the statuesque photos I've seen...


----------



## ieweuyhs

mochiblure said:


> I have a Pikkolo carrier which is really comfy (see pic below) but he's close to a fifth of my weight now and I still have to carry all his stuff around with me too. I think the WE is too big for me. A single-strap option would be great, sometimes one of the Work handles will slip off my shoulder which can be annoying.



I see... 

Perhaps a Day? Do agree that the one of the Work handles tend to slip off the shoulder.


----------



## mochiblure

I did think about a Day, never had one of those before but it's always seemed comfy when I've tried them on. Not sure if it will fit everything I need to carry in it though! It's okay, gives me an excuse to go shopping for the 'perfect' bag. 

Are all of the anime shows you mentioned part of an immersion strategy to learn Japanese, and is a trip to Japan in the cards for you?


----------



## ieweuyhs

I love my Day! It can hold a ton! And it's more comfortable than a stuffed Work. You know how when you overstuff your Work and it gets a tad awkward to carry on the shoulder, as it forces your arm to stick out? I don't get that for Day.

Well, both reasons apply. I've always watched Japanese anime and dramas out of interest, but usually the ones with English subs. Since I started learning Japanese (it's my 4th year now), I've been watching them with the aim of learning Japanese, to pick up the speech etc.

And yes, I'm planning to go Japan for sakura season in 2011!  Never been before, though I've always wanted to go. Quite excited about it.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> I watched Spirited Away back when it came out. Loved it! The animation was simply lovely!
> 
> On my way to Japanese class now. We just started on this passage about robots and thus the author brought up Astro Boy. Have to admit I never watched that before. Have you?


 
Funny you mentioned astro boy *ches*, we were talking about astro boy at work today. We are all anime addicted & the question was asked, "If I ever got into astro boy"? No I didn't.... Never watched it.... 

That is really great your taking on Japanese. How cool! You will be able to watch the anime's without subtitles soon *ches*! 

Death Note movie is not as good as the anime. It's o.k...
That's my verdict....


----------



## ieweuyhs

I never watched the Death Note movie. But I agree - anime is better. I much prefer the anime/manga L than the movie L, because the actor just doesn't put across L's idiosyncrasies as well!

Off for lunch... Meeting two fellow SG Bal Pals here at the university. One is a new face, while I've only met the other briefly... So quite excited...


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies-

Just popping in for a bit, hope you are all well, been busy taking care of my grandpa puppy and hoping that his nose thing is just an infection and not the big C word. 

I need to catch some of this Anime stuff-one of my closest friends is into Totoro and she LOVES it!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi *Susan*,
ooh I do hope Spence will be all good sweetie... How is he doing?

Do get into the anime's, when you have some free time...
Some are so good, you almost have withdrawal systems. 
Very addictive. You want more & more & need to know how it all ends. Both my boys got me into the anime's. 
The rest is history.  I seem to love all the complex characters... 
I haven't seen Totoro? Is that a Japanese anime?

*ches*, hope you had a nice meeting with the girls & a nice lunch...
I think Light Yagami in the movie is not that good. I pictured him a lot more handsome & more conniving, this actor is so wrong for the part. 

As for L he is a complex & eccentric charater & was not suppose to be good looking. Well I thought he was quiet handsome in the movie...
It should have been the other way around...

I guess it goes to show the book & anime is always better than the movie... One's expectation is so high after the book/manga/anime...


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! Another quick little update from Italy Thank you for your sweet comments earlier!

Today we'll go to Pisa to look at the famous lean tower, will be fun! Then we are driving back to Milan to spend the last afternoon/evening there. It's my bday today so I hope we'll find a nice restaurant there tonight, but that shouldn't be too hard

*T* I can see why you love Italy so much, what an amazing country!! And I haven't been here until now? Silly me

*Susan* I really hope good old Spence will be ok, poor guy! I know it's tought when he's not well, sending you good thoughts

*Ches and mochi* yep CG is very petite, a cute little shortie and I definitely felt like a giant viking next to her


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

happy birthday GORGEOUS *a* artyhat:  hope you are having a great time  , you are such a nice person  so happy to have met you!


ps i have a news for you .....about anthra


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches and mochi* yep CG is very petite, a cute little shortie and I definitely felt like a giant viking next to her


you are too funny,lol yes i am really tiny 
we also compared our wrists and mine looked like a child wrist


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick hello from Siena in Tuscany!
> 
> Been to Milan for one night and met *Chloeglamour* there, we went shopping and had so much fun She is the sweetest girl and so cute and tiny! I felt like a giant next to her, haha We went to Bal and I got a tiny little thing also got some other goodies, I'll tell more later. Thanks again for a lovely and fun day **F**
> 
> Been to Florence for two days, what a beautiful city! Today we have been in the Chianti district and did some wine tasting, yum yum...this wine is incredible
> 
> **T**, I have been drinking several glasses of wine for you I'll post pics when I get home, hehe! Hope your cold is gone sweetie.
> 
> Hope everyone is well I'll be back on Thursday.


can't wait for your reaveal .... a lot of sparkling items

ps did you eat CANTUCCI BISCUITS  with chianti? (the ones we found at "la rinascente"? xoxo


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> happy birthday GORGEOUS *a* artyhat:  hope you are having a great time  , you are such a nice person  so happy to have met you!
> 
> 
> ps i have a news for you .....about anthra



Thank you sweet **F** so happy to have met you too, it was so much fun!!! And what is the Anthra news?? I will go back to Milan this afternoon, do I need to go back to the Bal store?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

no you don't need to go ....speak to you  soon


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are too funny,lol yes i am really tiny
> we also compared our wrists and mine looked like a child wrist



Haha, well my wrist looked super PALE and "vikingy" next to your tanned one, lol!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lol you are just a beautiful viking  eh eh ....i am going to work  see you later, have a wonderful birthday sweetie:kiss:


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> can't wait for your reaveal .... a lot of sparkling items
> 
> ps did you eat CANTUCCI BISCUITS  with chianti? (the ones we found at "la rinascente"? xoxo



No I didn't but since I'm going back to Milan this afternoon I will get some from that store and try!! Also need to go back to the T Tarantino store go get a new heart ring since I managed to forget it in a restaurant's ladies room


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol you are just a beautiful viking  eh eh ....i am going to work  see you later, have a wonderful birthday sweetie:kiss:



Haha, you are sweet Have a fun day at work and be careful with that super pricy new machine of yours! talk later


----------



## tsuarsawan

**HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SWEET LOVELY FRIEND**

Pisa next? ooh you lucky gal.. Since it's your birthday you deserve a nice treat tonight..  Champagne!!! Salute muaaaa  *A* so nice to hear you & *CG* met up & had a wonderful time together. Yes Italy is beautiful & one of my favorite countries...You must be so glad you have experienced some of it's beauty. So much more to see.. Some day we can all meet up.....
*CANTUCCI BISCUITS... WITH ESPRESSO!!!! *
*My mother makes them.....*

*Did I hear Anthracite????*

*cant wait to see your goodies.......**Enjoy the rest ot your stay* *& have a safe trip home sweetie.....*


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you so much sweet *T* i definitely need a nice treat today! Yum, maybe some champagne and definitely those bisquits!! Wow, you mother's home made ones must be heavenly!!! Did not get the chance to go to Laduree either so will try and find that today. Yes CG and I had a great time, so nice to gave met her and she took me to a lot of nice stores Need to leave now so we'll speak later! Have a good evening my friend


----------



## wonderwoman9

Happy Birthday *A*!! I cannot wait to see what all you have bought! Where is that pic of you and chloeglamour too?! I want to see! Maybe you can pop in that chanel store that was closed when you go back to milan?? Wasn't that chanel?


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches and mochi* yep CG is very petite, a cute little shortie and I definitely felt like a giant *viking* next to her.





A very belated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 to *p&p*! 

Looking forward to see your purchases and photos when you get back, which should be later today? I remember you said Thursday.



Susan Lee said:


> Just popping in for a bit, hope you are all well, been busy taking care of my grandpa puppy and hoping that his nose thing is just an infection and not the big C word.
> 
> I need to catch some of this Anime stuff-one of my closest friends is into Totoro and she LOVES it!!



Hope Spence recovers soon!  And yes, you should watch some anime!



tsuarsawan said:


> *ches*, hope you had a nice meeting with the girls & a nice lunch&#8230;



Oh, it was actually a guy and a gal. Mistook the poor guy for a gal at first too, since the usual assumption is tPFer = female. Anyway, we had a great lunch. A short one hour, but it was fun. 

Here's the Wiki on Totoro. Very interesting anime!

And yes, I agree that live-drama adaptations/movies can be lacking. Either the actors picked just didn't manage to convey the quirkiness of the manga character, or that the actors CAN'T ACT at all! Probably picked for their looks only. Oh and another pet peeve is when they change the manga plot in the movie. So irritating!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are too funny,lol yes i am really tiny
> we also compared our wrists and mine looked like a child wrist



Can a medium Triple Tour go around your wrist FOUR times, making it a QUADRUPLE Tour? I know a couple of SG Bal Pals whose wrists are that thin.

And I have to say, you don't look tiny at all in your pics! I always thought you were a statuesque 5'8 at least.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning lovely ladies....
Hope your all well...
Of to do some shopping....

*purses & pugs* welcome back! Lovely pics of you & *CG*. 
Two beautiful blondes rocking there BB....
Cant wait to hear all about your exciting holiday......

*ches*,
yea, as I mentioned before. I didn't think much of Light in the movie & yes the story line changed quiet a bit... ooh well, I must say I thought the actor who portrayed *L* was very very good. Just too damn good looking for his part. Never mind I can live with that..... I enjoyed watching him.. Actors name was *Kenichi Matsuyama....*

As they say he breathed & lived the part several weeks leading up to the first movie. Must see the other movie of the great L titled "L change the world". Already seen the first 2..... 

*Susan* how is Spence doing? Hope he is o.k sweetie....


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I've been missing in action-had a nasty cold/cough and we all know what cough medicine can do to you (makes me so sleepy!!)

Spence is ok-after a few days of antibiotics his nose seems to be not as swollen, but I cant tell? Hes not sneezing as much and lets me clean it, which means to me it must be healing? I am so hopeful-my poor baby! He's in good spirits tho, even tho hes groggy from the benadryl and antibiotics. We go back to the vet in a week to check on his progress and then find out what we need to do from there (bloodwork, xrays, etc)

Sigh. I am finally coming to terms with the fact that he's not a puppy anymore! He's had such a good life and I am glad he is happy, eating well, and still  interested in doing his daily walk/sniffs around the cul-de-sac


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, welcome back, hope you had a lovely time. When are you going to show us the cutie you bought at bal? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ieweuyhs said:


> Can a medium Triple Tour go around your wrist FOUR times, making it a QUADRUPLE Tour? I know a couple of SG Bal Pals whose wrists are that thin.
> 
> And I have to say, you don't look tiny at all in your pics! I always thought you were a statuesque 5'8 at least.


lol that's hylarious !if you take a look at modeling pictures thread with P&P , you will have the proof 

...that's a great idea  about quadruple tour bracelet !!!

thanks for your great advice ....and i also love TOTORO ^_^ LOL


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Susan*, that's a good sign for Spence. At least his in good spirits.
I guess you just have to wait & see how he will progress in the next week.
Hoping for the best for your adorable Spence, sweetie! 
Keep your chin up & glad your feeling better hun..

*ches*, thanks for the Wiki on Totoro, does seem interesting...
Another anime I may have to conquer some where down the track.


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> Happy Birthday *A*!! I cannot wait to see  what all you have bought! Where is that pic of you and chloeglamour  too?! I want to see! Maybe you can pop in that chanel store that was  closed when you go back to milan?? Wasn't that chanel?



thanks again sweet *B*! The huge Chanel store that was closed was in Florence so I did not get the chance to go back there I was in Chanel Milano (there was a line to get in!!!!) but it was smaller and since fashion week was just finished so much stuff was sold out... I was only going to look but still, much more fun to see many differetn bags!




ieweuyhs said:


> A very belated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to *p&p*!
> 
> Looking forward to see your purchases and photos when you get back, which should be later today? I remember you said Thursday.



Awww, haha thank you dear Ches! Love these smilies! I got back yesterday evening. So boring to be back, lol!



tsuarsawan said:


> Morning lovely ladies....
> Hope your all well...
> Of to do some shopping....
> 
> *purses & pugs* welcome back! Lovely pics of you & *CG*.
> Two beautiful blondes rocking there BB....
> Cant wait to hear all about your exciting holiday......



Morning T! thanks so much, glad you liek the pics, and I have many many more pics of the rest of the trip which I will show you! Will also show what I bought in Milan and Florence, not much mut a few goodies 
Did you have a good shopping day? Did you get anything?


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action-had a nasty cold/cough and we all know what cough medicine can do to you (makes me so sleepy!!)
> 
> Spence is ok-after a few days of antibiotics his nose seems to be not as swollen, but I cant tell? Hes not sneezing as much and lets me clean it, which means to me it must be healing? I am so hopeful-my poor baby! He's in good spirits tho, even tho hes groggy from the benadryl and antibiotics. We go back to the vet in a week to check on his progress and then find out what we need to do from there (bloodwork, xrays, etc)
> 
> Sigh. I am finally coming to terms with the fact that he's not a puppy anymore! He's had such a good life and I am glad he is happy, eating well, and still  interested in doing his daily walk/sniffs around the cul-de-sac



Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well, hope that strong cough medicine helps You have the stronges stuff in US, here you need prescription to get something like that an I'll bet it's not even nearly as strong 

But yay good news about Spence, I'm glad he is feeling better! How old is he now? It's hard to know we will not have our beloved pets forever, that is the sadest part of getting an animal... But it is worth it, especially when you know you have given Spence a long and lovely life


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, welcome back, hope you had a  lovely time. When are you going to show us the cutie you bought at bal?  Can't wait to see it.


thanks dear *S*! I had a lovely time and I cannot believe I haven't been to Italy until now I will difinitely go back and even my BF was like "ok, we must go back and visit Rome"...yay!!!! Remember I said he did not want to go?? And I will show you my little Bal goodie very soon




CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol that's hylarious !if you take a look at modeling pictures thread with P&P , you will have the proof
> 
> ...that's a great idea  about quadruple tour bracelet !!!
> 
> thanks for your great advice ....and i also love TOTORO ^_^ LOL



LOL Yes, the pics are defintely proof that you are not 5'8!!! But you are a cute shortie, you don't need to be any taller


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening **A*,*
yes I loved the pics of you & *CG.* You both looked lovely & those smiles on your faces say it all... few goodies... yummy... can't wait for the reveal & plenty more pics.... Are you tired from the trip? 

I did have a good shopping day today. Thanks for asking sweetie.. Organising my DD birthday party with my family members. 

I bought her a gorgeous pretty chiffon floral dress & a Red top, a bangle & 3 Tom & Jerry dvd's.... (her favorite cartoon is Tom & Jerry) 
Also organised a Barbie ice cream cake...

She will be so happy when she makes the reveal in a few weeks.. We are celebrating her birthday at the local restarant where her older brother works several shifts a week. His a student who's finishing up his final year & starts his exams in a few weeks.. Fingers crossed for him... 
I want to make sure big brother will be the one presenting the birthday cake for his little sis...

Your birthday celebrations on the last night in Milan would have been so lovely...  How did your DB daughter enjoy Italy hun?


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Good evening **A*,*
> yes I loved the pics of you & *CG.* You both looked lovely & those smiles on your faces say it all... few goodies... yummy... can't wait for the reveal & plenty more pics.... Are you tired from the trip?
> 
> I did have a good shopping day today. Thanks for asking sweetie.. Organising my DD birthday party with my family members.
> 
> I bought her a gorgeous pretty chiffon floral dress & a Red top, a bangle & 3 Tom & Jerry dvd's.... (her favorite cartoon is Tom & Jerry)
> Also organised a Barbie ice cream cake...
> 
> She will be so happy when she makes the reveal in a few weeks.. We are celebrating her birthday at the local restarant where her older brother works several shifts a week. His a student who's finishing up his final year & starts his exams in a few weeks.. Fingers crossed for him...
> I want to make sure big brother will be the one presenting the birthday cake for his little sis...
> 
> Your birthday celebrations on the last night in Milan would have been so lovely...  How did your DB daughter enjoy Italy hun?



Oh yes, I'm super tired today...it was not a relaxing holiday since we got up early every morning, drove many many miles, sightseeing, shopping and of course a lot of wine But I'm not complaining, it was so worth it!!

Oh wow, your DD birthday presents sounds incredible, I'll bet she will be super happy!! Awww...and how cute to organize that her big brother will serve a Barbie bday cake for his little sis! That must make her so happy How old is she?

And yes, had a lovely bday celebration in Milan! We had soem champage at the hotel room and in front of the Duomo and then we went to a really nice traditional but hig class Italian restaurant the food was excellent and BF told the waiter it was my bday so 3-4 waiters came out with a Tiramisu with a mini firework thing and sang happy birthday...I was so embarrased that I could die!!! haha, but it was funny too of course


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^yea, I thought you would be tired. I am always tired after any holiday. How long was the flight? 
That sounds like a perfect holiday to me hun... Sightseeing, shopping, good food & the best wine... The time was limited, so you had to fit in as much as you could with the time you had.. I guess no time for too much sleep..

Your charm is too adorable, what a great find....

My daughter will be turning 3...She adores birthday parties & understands her birthday is coming soon. She sings happy birthday songs to herself quiet frequently.. yep both big brothers adore her. 

ooh how special & romantic that sounds hun... champage at the hotel room and in front of the Duomo....Food must have been so good at the high class restaurant, way to go....You might have been embarrassed a little, but I'm sure you enjoyed it very much...
I love Tiramisu.. Yum...


A little on the tired side this evening.
Going to watch some tv & get some rest I think...

Enjoy your day sweetie.. chat soon....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^yea, I thought you would be tired. I am always tired after any holiday. How long was the flight?
> That sounds like a perfect holiday to me hun... Sightseeing, shopping, good food & the best wine...The time was limited, so you had to fit in as much as you could with the time you had.. I guess no time for too much sleep..
> 
> Your charm is too adorable, what a great find....
> 
> My daughter will be turning 3...She adores birthday parties & understands her birthday is coming soon. She sings happy birthday songs to herself quiet frequently.. yep both big brothers adore her.
> 
> ooh how special & romantic that sounds hun... champage at the hotel room and in front of the Duomo....Food must have been so good at the high class restaurant, way to go....You might have been embarrassed a little, but I'm sure you enjoyed it very much...
> I love Tiramisu.. Yum...
> 
> 
> A little on the tired side this evening.
> Going to watch some tv & get some rest I think...
> 
> Enjoy your day sweetie.. chat soon....



Yes, I know what you mean, I often get very tired too after a holiday. Prob because of the flight and all the travelling. The flight was only 2.5 hours so it was not too bad this time though! And I'm super happy about the little LE charm/CP, it is indeed very cute! Glad you like it too

Awww.. your daughter sounds so cute and funny! And I know she is starting to love Bbags too I'm sure she'll have a great bday celebration!

Enjoy you evening by the TV and just relax my dear. Good night to you


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> thanks dear *S*! I had a lovely time and I cannot believe I haven't been to Italy until now I will difinitely go back and even my BF was like "ok, we must go back and visit Rome"...yay!!!! Remember I said he did not want to go?? And I will show you my little Bal goodie very soon


 
I'm so glad to hear you had a lovely time and very glad to hear your BF is now wiser 
Now I'm off to look at your special goodie


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I'm so glad to hear you had a lovely time and very glad to hear your BF is now wiser
> Now I'm off to look at your special goodie



yeah, he is a sucker for lovely food and wine and warmer climate so I think he had to eat his words. Also I gave him a good  when he said he did not wanted to go to Rome, and all of this must have made him change his mind!

PS: I need to share that Carmen in Bal Milan said I needed to change BF since he did not wanted to go there She said "oh you will go to Rome someday, but not with this BF!"...lol, she was hilarious!


----------



## purses & pugs

**T** as promised I drank a few glasses of wine for you, here are proof

Yummy red wine!






More yummy red wine






Wine tasting!






Chianti wine for lunch in Chianti!











Miss Rouge Theatre and Vert Thyme enjoyed a little rosé with me


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> PS: I need to share that Carmen in Bal Milan said I needed to change BF since he did not wanted to go there She said "oh you will go to Rome someday, but not with this BF!"...lol, she was hilarious!


  lol she is a bit  crazy sometimes but she has been nice....lol we should have taken a picture with me , you and her :i finally found someone tinier than me 

rome is wonderful ...hope you will visit it soon


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> **T** as promised I drank a few glasses of wine for you, here are proof
> 
> Yummy red wine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More yummy red wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine tasting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chianti wine for lunch in Chianti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Rouge Theatre and Vert Thyme enjoyed a little rosé with me


great pictures *A*yummmm BALENCIAGA+WINE+ food= WHAT A HEAVENLY COMBINATIONS


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol she is a bit  crazy sometimes but she has been nice....lol we should have taken a picture with me , you and her :i finally found someone tinier than me
> 
> rome is wonderful ...hope you will visit it soon



Lol, she was funny I think! Ok maybe a bit crazy, but in a funny way Oh yes, she was even tinier then you so a pic of the three of us would have been crazy too look at...the giant viking woman with two tiny little smurfes cute smurfes that is!!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> great pictures *A*yummmm BALENCIAGA+WINE+ food= WHAT A HEAVENLY COMBINATIONS



Exactely, the perfect combo!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

purses & pugs said:


> Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well, hope that strong cough medicine helps You have the stronges stuff in US, here you need prescription to get something like that an I'll bet it's not even nearly as strong
> 
> But yay good news about Spence, I'm glad he is feeling better! How old is he now? It's hard to know we will not have our beloved pets forever, that is the sadest part of getting an animal... But it is worth it, especially when you know you have given Spence a long and lovely life



Morning ladies!

*A*-thanks so much dear. I have cough syrup with Codeine. Yahoo it puts me on another planet (and its definitely prescription strength!)
Love your photos!!!! You look great-and look at all that yummy food and wine!

 ITA with *CG*-nothing better than Bal and wine and food together!!!

Spence is 13-wouldnt that make him like a 90 year old in dog years? Or even older?

*T*-thanks love! I will definitely keep you all posted! 

*CG*-LOVE your shrug and your hair!!! And I always thought you were taller too!
*
Hope you all have a lovely weekend!*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening ladies..

OMG **A** what fantastic photo's Thanking you so much my sweet friend. 
You just bought a huge  on my face my lovely..
Wine tasting... haha.. Tell me, you must have enjoyed that...
You look beautiful in the first pic, drinking Red alfresco...How proud you look in the wine tasting photo.. You must have loved every moment of that wine drinking.  
arrrhhh that food looks yummmmmmy...
Dont you just love Italian food with a glass of Red? 

The last pic looks incredible with that gorgeous RT City & VT GGH coin purse. Perfect.

So glad you took your RT dear...Rocking your RT with that gorgeous Black moto Jacket. 
I need to hunt me something RT someday **A*.* I absolutely love it..
I keep hoping Balenciaga would release a Red similar to RT. 
Beautiful just beautiful you look, rocking the Milan streets you pretty thing...

I am so glad to hear your boyfriend has changed his mind about Rome..
It sounds like he also had a wonderful time, that's the spirit....

Thankyou once again for the amazing pics, love every one of them.


Gotta run sweetie, going out to dinner..
Have an awesome week end hun....
chat soon....


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> *A*-thanks so much dear. I have cough syrup with Codeine. Yahoo it puts me on another planet (and its definitely prescription strength!)
> Love your photos!!!! You look great-and look at all that yummy food and wine!
> 
> ITA with *CG*-nothing better than Bal and wine and food together!!!
> 
> Spence is 13-wouldnt that make him like a 90 year old in dog years? Or even older?
> 
> *T*-thanks love! I will definitely keep you all posted!
> 
> *CG*-LOVE your shrug and your hair!!! And I always thought you were taller too!
> *
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend!*



Thanks Susan! We had a great time I will post more pics on my blog later on when I have the time (already put some up), but I'm goint ot bea bit busy today because I'm having a few girls over for a belated bday dinner and I haven't even figured what to make

Aww, Spence is an old but happy guy! and yes he is over 90 in dog years! No wonder he gets a little sick, don't most older people too? Give him a big hug and Jimmi throws in one too


----------



## ieweuyhs

This thread moves fast! 

 at the Viking and two smurfettes comment&#8230; And I never knew Carmen was so friendly - my impression from reading tPFers' comments was that she's very cold, and unfriendly. 

Sounds like you had lots of fun, *p&p*! I can't wait for my turn! 

Need to go off now for a wedding dinner, so I'll catch up with you ladies when I get back, or while I'm waiting for the dinner to start. In SG, wedding dinners have a tendency NOT to start on time&#8230; But I have to be punctual - all part of my OCD, so I'm probably doomed to spend an hour or so waiting for the dinner to start. 

Enjoy your weekend, ladies!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Good evening ladies..
> 
> OMG **A** what fantastic photo's Thanking you so much my sweet friend.
> You just bought a huge  on my face my lovely..
> Wine tasting... haha.. Tell me, you must have enjoyed that...
> You look beautiful in the first pic, drinking Red alfresco...How proud you look in the wine tasting photo.. You must have loved every moment of that wine drinking.
> arrrhhh that food looks yummmmmmy...
> Dont you just love Italian food with a glass of Red?
> 
> The last pic looks incredible with that gorgeous RT City & VT GGH coin purse. Perfect.
> 
> So glad you took your RT dear...Rocking your RT with that gorgeous Black moto Jacket.
> I need to hunt me something RT someday **A*.* I absolutely love it..
> I keep hoping Balenciaga would release a Red similar to RT.
> Beautiful just beautiful you look, rocking the Milan streets you pretty thing...
> 
> I am so glad to hear your boyfriend has changed his mind about Rome..
> It sounds like he also had a wonderful time, that's the spirit....
> 
> Thankyou once again for the amazing pics, love every one of them.
> 
> 
> Gotta run sweetie, going out to dinner..
> Have an awesome week end hun....
> chat soon....



Awww...you are the sweetest T glad you like the pics (I had a feeling you would!) oh yes, a glass or two of a nice Red is perfect with this food, so yummy haha and I really enjoyed that wine tasting for sure! tasted a little red wine and also some dessert wines which were incredible nice!!

Yes, RT is such a stunning color, it is on of my favorite B colors! I think Pourpre is quite similar too, but it has a tiny bit more "berry pink" in it. I know some people, myself included, have posted comparison pics of RT and Poupre in the comparison pic thread if you want to see. And speaking for RT, below I will post a few RT pics form Italy

I will post more pics later on my blog, but as I mentioned to Susan above I'll be a little busy today because I'm having a few girls over for dinner and need to figure out what to make!!

Have a lovely evening T and enjoy your dinner


----------



## purses & pugs

So, here are a few more pics!

Lovely Florence






Lean tower in Pisa!





In the charming city Siena










BF's daughter took a Papparazzi shot of the RT





And one shot of me at my bday in fron of the Duomo in Italy, had such a lovely evening here!


----------



## purses & pugs

And I forgot to tell you that I managed to find Ladurée in Milan the last day and sneaky me took some pics 
Holy crap, those macaroon were good!!! They were definitely worth every penny! I _need_ more of these

Bf and daughter going inside





then me (BF was so embarrassed of me because I took pics, lol!!)










After we bought these pretty macaroons we couldn't wait to try!






And this is what we got


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> This thread moves fast!
> 
> at the Viking and two smurfettes comment And I never knew Carmen was so friendly - my impression from reading tPFers' comments was that she's very cold, and unfriendly.
> 
> Sounds like you had lots of fun, *p&p*! I can't wait for my turn!
> 
> Need to go off now for a wedding dinner, so I'll catch up with you ladies when I get back, or while I'm waiting for the dinner to start. In SG, wedding dinners have a tendency NOT to start on time But I have to be punctual - all part of my OCD, so I'm probably doomed to spend an hour or so waiting for the dinner to start.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, ladies!


Lol, I was 1-2 head taller than these two ladies so I felt quite big to say it the least I think CG knows Carmen quite well so she might be more friendly/open/relaxed with us than other customers? Not sure of course but my impression of her was really good

Have fun at the wedding dinner Ches!! I'm a sucker for weddings And you can browse tpf while you are waiting for it to start


----------



## mere girl

^^ love the leaning tower shot! I've taken one of those shots - it just has to be done doesn't it! gorgeous macaroons and gorgeous bbags!


----------



## Susan Lee

*A-*LOVELY photos! OMG you look great, the scenery is stunning and of course your bags are divine..and the macaroons!! YUM!!! So glad you had a nice time!

How is Jimmi doing? Hows his breathing?

*T-*hope you had a nice dinner! Where did you go? Anywhere special?
*
Ches*-how was the wedding dinner?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good afternoon ladies, such a lovely day in Melbourne today..

*Susan*, we went to a Balinese restaurant last night. It was yummy.
We love Balinese food, nothing special, just like to go out to dinner with the kids once a week.

I love it, coz it means one day a week I dont have to cook. (actually 2 days ) we have a family gathering dinner at mums every Sunday...

I hope your enjoying your weekend & your feeling better hun.
Spence a little better? 

*ches*, your turn is next. You lucky lady....How long are you thinking of spending in Italy? Do you have an idea which European countries you would like to visit? 
I hope you had a lovely time at the wedding. 


*P&P*, yummy dessert wine.... nice & sweet...
I prefer my Red wine sparkling, so that would have been delicious....

I went into your blog, nice pics.aarrhh so many gorgeous designer shops...Heavenly...The Cartier window display, those Jewels...
You look really lovely with your Outremer velo. 
Pisa pic is awesome....Your boyfriends daughter took a very good close up shot of your gorgeous RT....My favorite one is the evening shot of you in front of the Duomo, rocking your Black GGH, so picturesque & such a lovely pic.... wow what a beautiful store Ladurée in Milan is. 
ooh those macaroon look delicious.....So glad you had the chance to go there & taste them... You have some amazing shots of your trip & this is going to be something you will treasure for a long long time. What an experience you had sweetie.. 
So glad you had a wonderful time. I knew you would......

Hoping your birthday dinner with friends went well. What did you end up cooking?


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG, *p&p*! The macarons look delicious!  

Well, as it turns out the wedding started 90 minutes AFTER I got there. At least my boss and colleagues were even earlier than me, so I had company to chat with. It was quite touching and I could hear how happy my colleague, the groom, was and his voice seemed to be on the verge of breaking down as he was giving his speech. 

*tsuarsawan*, I have yet to plan the itinerary yet, but I think it'll be like 6-7 countries in the span of 2 weeks, so it'll be quite a hectic one. But I figured since it will be my first trip to Europe, I want to see as many places as possible, especially the famous sights and all. Then for my subsequent trips, I can stay longer in each country.

It's Sunday 12:10pm already!  Where did the weekend go? Enjoy the rest of your weekend, ladies.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^haha the weekend just flies.. going out to do some gardening now, then to mums for dinner... Enjoy the rest of your weekend *ches*....

I guess that's fair enough. It will be full on if your trying to fit 6-7 countries in a span of 2 weeks. Like you said, later on you can spend more time with each country. Wedding speeches always move me....


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere girl*, haha, yes it has to de done even though I felt kind of stupid taking it I loved those Laduree macaroons, gosh I want more!!

*Susan*, thank you I loved Italy so much, I cannot believe it took me 31 years to get there!!! Jimmi is much batter, thank you for asking. He still gets breathing issues if he gets too excited or too hot and tired so I need to carry him un the stairs and not for long walks. But he hast lost some weight like the vet ordered me to do so that is good How is Spence today?

*T*, thanks for checking out my blog, I will update it much more today since I've a hungover from last night with the girls and will do nothing else that sit in my couch! LOL! We had a great time last night, I made steak with balsamico marinated champions, asparagus and bearnaise sauce. It was yummy! After that we went out to a club and danced the night away, been a very long time since I did that!! 
So you prefer sparkling red wine? I've tasted it once and thought it was good but also a little weird! Probably because I'm not used to red wine being sparkling What a nice tradition to go out for dinner once a week and to your mother's every Sunday, sound like a very cosy family thing So what is Balinese food actually? Is like similar to Thai and stuff?
Thanks for your sweet words about the photos, we took so many that I had to post some! Here is one more of my black GGH in the Chianti disttict in Tuscany, isn't that a nice combo? LOL, my BF just shook his head when I took it






*Ches*, I thought my might like the Laduree pics! Holy moly, that wedding dinner started late! Glad you had good friends/colleagues to chat with while you waited. I also get very touch in weddings and to hear wedding speeches, it's so romantic and beautiful!
Wow, you Europe trip sounds exciting!! Which countries except England and Italy are you planning to visit? Do let me know if you are coming to Norway to look at the beautiful fjords, I will be your personal guide


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Your Black GGH really stands out amidst the greenery!!! 

As for my trip, the places that are a must see for me include: Stonehenge, Leaning Tower of Pisa, Paris, Rome, Venice, London... So that means UK, Italy and France are definitely in. 

I was looking at tour itineraries from Insight Vacations etc as a guideline, where they'd include Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Monaco, the Vatican etc, which all sound lovely. Would love to visit Ireland but I guess it might be tricky to wedge it in.  

Thank you for the offer to be my tour guide, *p&p*!  I think I shall visit northern Europe like Sweden, Norway, Denmark etc in 2012 instead. Fjords are fascinating to me, and as I mentioned before, the Northern Lights!!! Wonder how far north do I have to go to see that. 

Oh, and about SG wedding dinners? It's rare to find one that starts on time - they tend to start on average 30-60 minutes late, though another friend of mine who's getting married in December says she'll start hers on time regardless of whether all of the guests have arrived yet. Shall be interesting to see...


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Ches the pointy trees you see far back in the middle are Cypress trees. I kept on thinking of Cypress bags every time I saw those trees, lol!

That sounds like a good plan. You can't go too many places in one vacay either, you'll end up being very stressed. But if you decide to come here later on I'll definitely meet you and show you around! In the summer time the Northern Light have been as far south as Oslo where I live, remember I fell a sleep and missed it?? so I really want to see it myself! But if you go far more north the chances are better of course. 

And I'll meet you in London next year anyway, that will be fun! I've been there many times so I know it a little. One of my best friends have lived there for many years so she knows this city extremely well!! I can ask her to be our tour guide She'll love it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

That sounds fantastic to have a local tour guide for our London 2011!!! Oh yes, I remember about your falling asleep and missing the Northern lights. Don't think I dare to go northern Europe other than during the summer - worried I might become an icicle.


----------



## purses & pugs

haha, it's not that bad (ok, sometimes it is...lol) When I'm meeting you in London I'll see my friend anyway, that is a must of course since I don't see her very often. She'll love to be a tour guide I'm sure, she knows all the tube and bus line tables in her head and i'm not kidding!!! Last time I was there I had to go to Bal London of course, and it was quite far from where she lives. I just followed her finding the way, changing buses and tubes several times. She just knew the way and also the fastest way, I was so impressed!! I mean, London is HUGE with a zillion bus and tube lines


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I'm impressed!


----------



## purses & pugs

yeah, she is GOOD! I think it has something to do with that she works on the other side of the city so she has to travel by train/bus/tube every day! Poor her, I can just walk to my office


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sounds like me! I work and studied very often on the other side of the island and public transport is my lifeline!

Hmm, as for your MCF, I've never seen 2004 Marigold either. But dang, it sure sounds like a lovely shade of yellow.


----------



## purses & pugs

thanks, it is very lovely! Public transportation is ok as long as it's not in the rush hours, I hate that!!

I need to take a 3 hour course in new computer program at the office now. Talk later and have a good evening


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hung over my dear....:lolots: sounds like you had a wonderful dinner & night out with the ladies *P&P*! Now that's the way to do it hun...  
Your queit the cook **A** Your dish sounds so delicious.... yummy! 

Yes I do prefer my Red wine sparkling over Dry. I dont mind Dry sometimes. The meal I order determines my choice of wine....
I love anything that's sparkling. Prefer my white wine sparkling too....
I guess thats why my favorite drink is champagne! 

Yes Sunday dinners with the family has been going on for a while. Mum & dad wouldn't have it any other way. We are a very close family. The kids enjoy grandma's cooking & playing with their cousins. 

I love that gorgeous photo you took of your Black GGH in the Chianti distict in Tuscany, just gorgeous! What a lovely picturesque pic!  I saw your updated blog today, keep those gorgeous pics coming sweetie! 

Balinese food is spicy hun. Do you eat spicy?

Pretty tired, need my beauty sleep. 
Enjoy your day my lovely...


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol *T*! I was pretty hung over yesterday but I had a great time on Sat though I love to cook when I have time, usually at weekdays I'm so tired after work that I often make something simple or my BF cooks (he is the best cook!!). I love spicy food but not too spicy, I'm a little chicken I guess haha. I have never tasted Balinese food before, must try that sometime!

Aww, your Sunday family tradition sounds so cosy What a great thing to do, it's so nice that you are really close and love to spend time together. 

Have a good night's sleep and we'll speak soon


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!

Just a quick hello-hope all of you are well


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi lovely ladies.

hey *Susan*, how you doing sweetie? Spence?

*ches* those countries/cities you mentioned, sound pretty good to me. 
Have you been to any of these countries? Or is this your first time?


*P&P* 
Checked your blog again sweetie, love all your pics. You look gorgeous & the scenery is breathtaking. Tuscany & Florence is really something. I love your outremer velo, it's such a gorgeous pop of Blue, so pretty & it suits you very much. 

OMG that ice cream looks so yummy... Is it Gelati or milk based ice cream? 
We have a place in Melbourne that sells the best ice cream in town. I was told the owners went to Italy to get their recipes. I guess that's why its so yummy..... 

I enjoy cooking when I dont have to rush. If I'm strapped for time, I dont feel the love as much & my dishes dont come out the way I would like them too. 

I am not sure the origin or Influence of traditional Balinese food.
Indonesian food has influences from India, China, Middle East & Europe Portuguese/Spanish & Dutch who ruled many years in Indonesia & Bali.

Until I met my husband, I did not like spicy food. In fact I hated it. I would only eat Italian food.  Well now I like my food a little spicy & enjoy other cuisines & not just Italian...

hope your having a nice day sweetie, bed time for me..
ciao my lovely...



Pics of Balinese & Indonesian food.


----------



## purses & pugs

^*T*, that food looks so yummy It looks very similar to Asian food like Thai, doesn't it. I love Thai food and I'm sure I would love this too!! I like it a little spicy but not too much, not like when it just burns in you mouth My BF likes very spicy food though so I have learned a little from him I guess. I'm happy you did too, even though Italian food is super yummy it's nice to vary a little!

Hmmm...what is Gelati I noticed the places that sold ice cream in Italy were named Gelaterias but I thought that was the Italian name for ice cream! Lol, I was probably wrong then. I tasted several different flavours, chocolate, coffee, tiramisu, mint, pistachio, raspberry and lemon (we had an ice cream almost every day, haha!). I think the chocolate and tiramisu must have been milk based, they were so creamy. Mint, lemon, etc. was sorbets. I can imagine that place in Melbourne sell good ice cream if the recipes are from Italy!

And thanks again for your sweet compliments! Outremer is a color that I love more and more every day. First time I carried the Velo I thought it was almost too bright but now I just love it so much

Good night 


*Susan*, hello sweetie Hope you are well and how is Spence?


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning!

*T-*that food looks so yummy! Wish I could handle spicy food!

*A*-Spence is good, had a bad nosebleed yesterday but hes ok now. Thinking of taking him off benadryl because it might be too drying.
Gelato is my FAVORITE! They have a gelateria here that has a toasted almond flavor that is TDF. And a limoncello that makes me swoon!
My outremer gets so many compliments too-never have I seen a color quite like it before!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, I'm happy to hear that Spence is good. Yum, limonchello is so good!! We had some after dinner a couple of times and it has an incredible lemon taste, love it Lol, no wonder you like to go to that gelateria - yummy ice cream and lot of compliments!


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies!!!

 Mmm I am hungry for Gelato! Yum yum!! 

How is everyone?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies!!! Been a while since I stopped by - my cough meds make me drowsy and I'm out like a light way before my usual bedtime. 

Off to another SG Bal Pals meetup! The theme this time is non-Bal bags with Bal accessories!  was supposed to be 9 of us, but now we're down to a cozy 4 for dinner at a Japanese restaurant. 

Weekend's almost here! Been looking forward to it since Monday. So what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## purses & pugs

Good day *Susan *and *Ches*! 

I'm at work but have a small break...

*Ches*, oooh, you even have theme nights with the SG Bal Pal...that sounds so much fun! I'm so jealous Have a lovely evening sweetie!

My weekend plans are not quite decided yet, except an appointment at my skin care lady...need to take some care of that face too, right? haha. 
I do look forward to the weekend too, 1.5 working days left:greengrin:


----------



## ieweuyhs

The themes are just random thoughts where either because we want to see a particular bag of someone or we want lovely bags to take bag porn of! 

Previous themes included Colours of the Rainbow, SS 2010 Bals and tonight's non-Bal bags with Bal accessories. 

Tomorrow (Friday) is quite a free day for me, because I'm scheduled for tea with the CEO of my company (compulsory for new hires) and so morning's gone. Then in the afternoon, I've got a seminar to attend and then it's the WEEKEND! 

But sadly, I'll be headed into lab over the weekend though I told myself not to stay in the lab for more than 5 hours!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening lovely ladies,
I have finished work for the week... Today is like my Friday..
Not working Monday....Nice long week end...Yippie..

*ches* enjoy your dinner sweetie... 

*P&P* I am going to get pampered tomorrow. Going for a french facial & eye treatment. A nice treat... Chocolates & peppermint tea on arrival.... A shoulder & neck massage is included...ooh I cant wait for my treat..1 & a half hour of relaxation... 
Later I am getting a pedicure.....Dinner on Saturday night with hubby & the kids. Indonesian or maybe Thai this week... Sunday gardening in the morning & shopping in the afternoon. My DD is getting her ears pierced... ouch....


----------



## purses & pugs

^*T*, oh that sounds lovely! 1,5 hour pampering must be fantasticseems like you have a nice and long weekend in front of you. A perfect combo of relxation, shopping and spending time with the family


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> The themes are just random thoughts where either because we want to see a particular bag of someone or *we want lovely bags to take bag porn of*!
> 
> Previous themes included Colours of the Rainbow, SS 2010 Bals and tonight's non-Bal bags with Bal accessories.
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday) is quite a free day for me, because I'm scheduled for tea with the CEO of my company (compulsory for new hires) and so morning's gone. Then in the afternoon, I've got a seminar to attend and then it's the WEEKEND!
> 
> But sadly,* I'll be headed into lab over the weekend though I told myself not to stay in the lab for more than 5 hours!*



Yum, bag porn... *thinking in Homer Simpsons voice*

I'm sorry if I have missed anything but what do you mean by this? What lab? LOL


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^My bad. I work in a laboratory, doing research. That lab.

On my way home after dinner - sadly the Japanese restaurant was really crowded so we went elsewhere. But the food was bad. As usual, company was great - we ended up discussing what kind of vegetables we'd eat and not eat.  Totally random. 

Didn't manage to take any bag porn though there were just two Chanels, a Chloe and a Bois de Rose Twiggy.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good afternoon, ladies! Lovely sunny yet windy afternoon here in sunny SG! I can almost smell the weekend! 

So how's everyone doing today? Anyone did any retail therapy?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^*My bad. I work in a laboratory, doing research. That lab.
> *
> On my way home after dinner - sadly the Japanese restaurant was really crowded so we went elsewhere. But the food was bad. As usual, company was great - we ended up discussing what kind of vegetables we'd eat and not eat.  Totally random.
> 
> Didn't manage to take any bag porn though there were just two Chanels, a Chloe and a Bois de Rose Twiggy.



Aha, I see, sounds like an exciting job. If it's chemistry stuff I envy you, I love chemistry!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Good afternoon, ladies! Lovely sunny yet windy afternoon here in sunny SG! I can almost smell the weekend!
> 
> So how's everyone doing today? Anyone did any retail therapy?



Good morning/afternoon Ches TGIF!

It's still monring here, but somehow Fridays at work are little more fun. Could have soemthing to do with the wine lottery and all the cakes/candy But uuuuh, I'm on low carb diet so no cakes for me...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's over! The weekend is here! 

Oh, my research field is life sciences, specifically immunology.


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi ladies! 
It has been raining all day in Melbourne. Miserable! Next 2 days will be just as bad. Which means no gardening on Sundey. Never mind, I will watch anime's all morning with my seven year old son. 
Suits me fine.
Weekend is almost here for you all, my lovelies....

I am going to my sons room in a few minutes & taking over his TV tonight in his warm bed.. (nice & cozy) He will be partying til all hours of the morning.... So mum takes over his room & will watch a couple of movies....:lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Complete reversal here - seems to be  all the way... But weather has been bizarre so can't really be sure. 

I'm staying home tomorrow with my animes too; other than a short sojourn in the morning. Been watching this Katekyou Hitman Reborn. It's darn hilarious and I think your children will love it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks *ches*, I have just googled it! OMG there is 309 episodes! 
I am going to watch Ocean Waves (high school love story) in the mood for a love story tonight...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^No, no. It's 109 episodes, I think. Definitely less than 150. 

Ooh, I'm a sucker for romances. Except those where the heroines are wimpy gals, always crying and suffering in silence.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Read this to find out the number one reason why you should always wash your fruits and vegetables before eating!!!

I'm just so grossed out now that I don't think I'll be eating grapes for a long long time.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^*ches* I watched The Princess Blade movie last night. I cried in the end.
I have been watching some pretty sad movies of late...

Yes, I will be extra careful when purchasing Grapes. yukky.....
Some people have no respect or consideration for others. Not on.


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies! Happy weekend!
Headed to the vet tomorrow-should find out more about what is going on with Spencer   fingers crossed!!!
Ches-Ewww yucky! So glad I can't eat grapes (or anything grape related)

T-I love sad sappy movies. A good cry every now and then is good for the soul


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^hi *Susan*,
I hope all will be good with dear Spence. Fingers crossed from me sweetie.
Yes I have been having a good cry with many movies of late. 

I love a good movie **S** & of course I love my anime's too....
Any plans for the weekend dear?


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks so much *T*!  

Just the vet this weekend, and a trim/color gloss refresh   How about u?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning ladies.

*Susan* was going to do some gardening this morning, looks like it might rain. So may have to do it next week end. Going to get my DD ears pierced later today. 
Hoping all will go well with Spence dear. 
Trim/color is always a nice pick me up. Don't you think? Had my facial on Friday, so wonderful & relaxing. Got pampered & I loved it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good evening, ladies! The weekend is almost over...  Had fun watching my anime - still watching in fact. 

*Susan*, so what did the vet say about Spence? Hope all is well!

*tsuarsawan*, how did DD's ear-piercing experience go? My niece had her ears pierced when she was about 3 years old. She insisted on it, in fact. So two SAs worked together and pierced both ear lobes simultaneously. She was about to start crying after the piercing, when the quick-witted SA whipped out a mirror in front of her and she got so engrossed admiring her newly-pierced ears that she forgot all about the pain. Such is vanity...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning ladies...
*ches*, when we got to the shopping centre there was only 1 SA lady. Have to wait next week now, when 2 SA are present. 

I really hope she doesn't cry. I had them done for her when she was 16 months. She hardly cried back then. The holes have since closed, because she didn't like wearing earings. She would some how pull out the studs all the time. She hated wearing earings.

So I thought it would be best to wait until she turns 3. (turns 3 15th November) Hopefully now she is a little vain & will appreciate them. 

She tells me, I want earings mummy...

Good thinking of the SA to get your niece's mind of the pain. Your niece is a cutie, admiring herself. Way to go...

Did you watch Katekyou Hitman Reborn?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh my... My niece was also insistent on getting her ears pierced... My sis kept asking her for a month to make sure that was what she really wanted before she brought her to get her ears pierced. 

Yup, still watching Katekyou Hitman Reborn - Episode 80...


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies 

Update on our furry baby-
He does have nose cancer 
We have decided to not put him through any radiation or surgery (too stressful for the old guy). So hes on an anti-inflamatory that will help slow the cancer's growth and helps with his arthritis at the same time! So he feels better, and that's what matters. 
Just enjoying every minute I can with him, and remembering all the wonderful moments we have shared over the last 13 years.

*T*-how did the ear piercing go?

*Ches*-I wish the weekend wasnt almost over!!!  I have so much laundry to do!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ So sorry to hear that... Well, 13 years has been a long life. Enjoy the time left with Spence!

Sadly, it's Monday morning 08:52 am here already... Where did the weekend go?


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Thanks dear  I go between being sad and being happy, which is really a weird place to be (trying to stay happy when I am around him, and its not hard since hes so wonderful)

I am hoping tomorrow will not bring rain-love it over the weekend, not so much when i am at work (22 kids cooped up inside all day is not the makings of a joyful day!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, I guess it's just focussing on what's best for him and making the best of whatever time is left.

Can imagine that 22 kids cooped indoors would be the start of a riot!


----------



## tsuarsawan

So sorry to hear about Spence sweet **S* *
I guess you need to spend lots of quality time with him & try & make his quality of life as pain free as you can my dear. I know it must be hard for you. Spence is your baby, it's natural to be feeling the way u do.  
22 kids oh my...I can barely manage my 2 little rascals under 7, but 22.. Earpiercing didn't go ahead hun, next week. Needs to be 2 SA to pierce her ears at the one time, there was only the one SA, so left it for next week.


----------



## mere girl

sorry to hear about Spence - sending him lots of hugs...




Susan Lee said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Update on our furry baby-
> He does have nose cancer
> We have decided to not put him through any radiation or surgery (too stressful for the old guy). So hes on an anti-inflamatory that will help slow the cancer's growth and helps with his arthritis at the same time! So he feels better, and that's what matters.
> Just enjoying every minute I can with him, and remembering all the wonderful moments we have shared over the last 13 years.
> 
> *T*-how did the ear piercing go?
> 
> *Ches*-I wish the weekend wasnt almost over!!!  I have so much laundry to do!


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks ladies  I appreciate all your kind words, more than you know!


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Update on our furry baby-
> He does have nose cancer
> We have decided to not put him through any radiation or surgery (too stressful for the old guy). So hes on an anti-inflamatory that will help slow the cancer's growth and helps with his arthritis at the same time! So he feels better, and that's what matters.
> Just enjoying every minute I can with him, and remembering all the wonderful moments we have shared over the last 13 years.



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that Susan I agree that the best thing to do is not to do any radiation or surgery because of his age, it will probably cause him too much stress. To give him meds to ease the pain and just be with him will give him the best time as long as he is here. Poor old Spence! Sending you both a big hug


----------



## wonderwoman9

Sorry to hear about your baby Spence Susan. So sad! Hopefully the medicine will help with any pain. It is just sad in general that pets don't live longer than they do. Too bad they don't. How awesome would it be to have a dog/cat for 50+ years! I'm daydreaming again!

Susan - that anthra rggh city is just amazing!! 

I got a pommier gsh city the other day! LOVE it! Also have a raisin gsh pt coming!


----------



## purses & pugs

^**B**, you haven't showed the others your gorgy Pommier here, have you?? It needs to be revealed! This color suit you so well!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ I know! Too lazy! I know if I do a reveal I must do mod shots too and I've been sooooooooo lazy lately! hehe Maybe I'll do a double w/my other new arrival at the end of the week!


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies!!
Its raining like CRAZY here! Lightning knocked out our power this morning, and the thunder shook the house!

Aww *A*, thank you so much.  Spence and I send a big hug your and Jimmi's way-how is he doing? Breathing better?

*B*-I would love to grow old and have my doggie be there with me! Believe me, I daydream that a BUNCH! 

TY about my Anthra! I saw that you snagged a Pommier beauty! Congrats dear!!! And a Raisin too???? OMG! Lucky duck! ITA with* A*-Pommier will be PERFECT for you!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Susan! I did find a lovely pommier like new city! I was so happy!! And I did a little trading around and got a raisin gsh pt on the way! Hope to have it by Thursday, so most likely a double reveal coming from me!

A- You def need an anthra rggh too! I know you want one! hehe


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Ah good for you! So glad your trading went well!!! Cant wait to see your double reveal!

Sniff..I miss my Pommier!


----------



## purses & pugs

*B*, yeah...hehe well see Oh yes, you def need a double reveal when you get that Raisin beauty too!!

*Susan*, Jimmi is better, thank you But he gets breathing problems if I gets too excited or walk in stairs so I still need to carry him up the stairs (we live on the 3rd floor) when we have been out for a walk. He is not that light weight so I get some extra exercising out of it too

I got my Chanel Khaki nail polish trio today, LOVE IT!! Fantastic colors! I have put on the Khaki Vert now and can't wait to try the others, Brun and Rose


----------



## amazigrace

Look what I got today, ladies! Isn't it the cutest
thing you've ever seen in your life?! I just love
it so much and I don't even have my Bal bag yet.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ohhh I want to see your nails *A*!! I ordered Chanel Pulsion yesterday! Hot pink holiday 2010 limited edition. Can't wait to get that!

Amazigrace - aren't the little charms just tooooo cute! Love that! She has some amazing talent! Bet you can't wait to get your bag to put it on!


----------



## pilatesworks

That charm is incredible! 

Susan, I was so sorry to hear about your news....I hope you and Spence are doing OK. 
And P&P I am glad to hear Jimmi is feeling better!
My poor Buppy is not doing well, yesterday she just fell over in the grass and I actually think she died for a minute. I picked her up ( it was awful, her head was all limp.....) and she kinda gasped and started breathing again. The Vet could find nothing really wrong, except that she is old....
It is so sad when our dear old friends are nearing the end of their lives....


----------



## Susan Lee

*A & B*-I need new nailpolish too. So bored with what I have!! 

*Leslie*-OMG your poor little baby!!!!! I am glad you were there for her, and hope the best for you and her too. I cant even really think about it without getting teary.
I just ordered myself a book-its a childrens book but its one of the best ones about pet death that I have found. I hope I can be as strong as the little guy in it is!

http://www.amazon.com/Ill-Always-Love-Hans-Wilhelm/dp/0517572656


----------



## pilatesworks

Awww, I feel like getting that book for my kids, even tho they are teenagers! They have known her their whole lives, it is really hard for them to imagine that she will not be here forever.
Do you have kids, or did you get the book just for yourself?


----------



## Susan Lee

^^no kids, just a hubby and my chocolate baby boy  It's amazing how just a simple children's book can touch people of all ages. I bet your kids would love it


----------



## pilatesworks

Awww, bet I would love it too.....thanks for the thought, I am going to order it now!


----------



## lisamarie0721

Has anyone ever seen a Balenciaga Flat Messenger in Moutarde?


----------



## lovebags2

Hi Ladies,
I"m really loving the purple colors in this forum. I've been craving the perfect purple bag for fall and I have a feeling I'm going to find one here...


----------



## Susan Lee

lovebags2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I"m really loving the purple colors in this forum. I've been craving the perfect purple bag for fall and I have a feeling I'm going to find one here...



Ah, which purple are you thinking of? The one out this season is so beautiful (Murier)


----------



## wonderwoman9

Raisin is a lovely purple! I have a raisin/murier comparison pic ill post for u later today!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ok murier/raisin comp pic here
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...green-blue-purple-567615-26.html#post16963882


----------



## Bazwod

Hey there girls

I want to do a straight swap or maybe sell one of my Bal's, where's the best place to do that? I don't wanna ebay it because I'll lose so much money!! I got it from Erica but I don't know if she'll swap it - i'm in the UK and she is all the way in the NY! x x


----------



## mere girl

Bazwod said:


> Hey there girls
> 
> I want to do a straight swap or maybe sell one of my Bal's, where's the best place to do that? I don't wanna ebay it because I'll lose so much money!! I got it from Erica but I don't know if she'll swap it - i'm in the UK and she is all the way in the NY! x x


 
we are not allowed to discuss swapping/selling on here - but you could try Bonanzle - it gets a fair bit of trade now (a few UK girls use it) and the costs of selling are much lower than ebay -
www.bonanzle.com


----------



## H2O

hi
do anyone know when was the sunday first produced?
tia


----------



## lovebags2

Susan Lee said:


> Ah, which purple are you thinking of? The one out this season is so beautiful (Murier)


 

Hi SL!
Guess what?  I found a giant day bag in anthracite calling my name today. So of course I simply had to purchase.  Just couldn't resist.
And here I was planning on falling in love with the raisin! lol
I have to say though I REALLY love the day bag.  It's SO lightweight and chic.  I'd love to hear more input from those that own this style. I"m thrilled I finally discovered a Balenciaga!

Wonderwoman - Thank you.  I have this strange feeling a raisin will make it's way to me someday.


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi lovebags! 

Congrats!!! You must post pics of her when you receive her! I just got an Anthra RGGH City and I am amazed at how versatile the color really is.

Can't comment on the Day style tho except to say it's not for me! I don't like bucket or hobo style bags-can't ever find my stuff in them and I am so anal about my stuff staying in it's place in my bag


----------



## lovebags2

Susan Lee said:


> Hi lovebags!
> 
> Congrats!!! You must post pics of her when you receive her! I just got an Anthra RGGH City and I am amazed at how versatile the color really is.
> 
> Can't comment on the Day style tho except to say it's not for me! I don't like bucket or hobo style bags-can't ever find my stuff in them and I am so anal about my stuff staying in it's place in my bag


 
Thanks SL.  Yes, I"ll be sure to post a reveal when it arrives. Can't wait!
I felt this color would work the same as black and in some ways even better since it's softer...

I totally understand the black hole issue.  I"m just used to it and since on most days have everything well organized it's not bothersome.  I"ll use the zipper pocket for my essentials like keys that I want to quickly access etc...

Thanks again for the support on my new lovely.  It's always nice sharing a good find with the ladies on the PF!


----------



## laalee

Hi guys!

i Have a HUGE question to ask.

i just ordered and received my first balenciaga bag from mytheresa.com, which is supposed to be an authentic site that sells balenciaga.

However, i am unable to find the "lampo" sign on any of my zippers.

SHOULD I BE WORRIED?

hope to hear a reply from you guys soon! 

much thanks


----------



## Livia1

laalee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> i Have a HUGE question to ask.
> 
> i just ordered and received my first balenciaga bag from mytheresa.com, which is supposed to be an authentic site that sells balenciaga.
> 
> However, i am unable to find the "lampo" sign on any of my zippers.
> 
> SHOULD I BE WORRIED?
> 
> hope to hear a reply from you guys soon!
> 
> much thanks




Hi there, many congrats on your new Bbag. You probably got an RGGH bag, right? In that case, no worries because the RGGH doesn't have "lampo" stamped on the zippers.
So, what did you get


----------



## laalee

Thank you soooooo  much livia. my heart DROPPED when i first saw the back of my zips. 

Got a RGGH in noir!!

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH AGAIN.


----------



## Livia1

laalee said:


> Thank you soooooo  much livia. my heart DROPPED when i first saw the back of my zips.
> 
> Got a RGGH in noir!!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH AGAIN.



I can understand 

A black RGGH is a gorgeous choice. You should post pics


----------



## laalee

Livia1 said:


> I can understand
> 
> A black RGGH is a gorgeous choice. You should post pics





  i hope i'm posting this right! still very very new to this forum!

s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lasemiAa1i1qbu372o1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1287997592&Signature=ohwAUlxQpO13bZnsHoHL3HDweGU%3D


----------



## Livia1

^^ Here you go ... and what a beauty. The leather looks really yummy!
It looks blue though but maybe it's the lighting?


----------



## laalee

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Here you go ... and what a beauty. The leather looks yummy!
> It looks like Blue Roi though but maybe it's the lighting?




Thank you livia! you're awesome!

Its actually greyish instead of bluish. Probably the lighting. But.. mytheresa seemed to have labeled it a noir. WHICH, i thought the noir was black??

Regardless, i'm in lovee with the colour


----------



## Livia1

laalee said:


> Thank you livia! you're awesome!
> 
> Its actually greyish instead of bluish. Probably the lighting. But.. mytheresa seemed to have labeled it a noir. WHICH, i thought the noir was black??
> 
> Regardless, i'm in lovee with the colour



If it's greyish it could be Anthra though it doesn't look like ANthra - if so I think it would show to be lighter even in this light.
If the card says noir then it should be black.
Hey, as long as you love it right ... I'm glad to hear that you do. I recently got an RGGH City too (Anthra) and I'm so in love with that bag. The RGGH is just perfect. 
Enjoy using your beautiful bag!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

congrats laalee, your bag is stunning whatever colour is it  

i have always been a fan of giant part time more than city,but i must confess that i am changing my mind(i really love giant rose gold on city style !)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey there, ladies. Been a while since I popped in here. Work has been hectic. :sad1:

Just wanted to say good morning to everyone. And OMG, it's almost November! Argh! Where did the time go?


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey *ches*, I'm about to start reading Stieg Larssons, _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, I dont want to see the movie until I read the book._

_Have you read the book?_


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies! Or day/evening

*Ches*, I can't believe it's almost November either... and on Sunday we'll be changing time and go one hour back. It will be dark by 4 pm here then:cry:

*T*, I have read all the Stieg Larsson's books, seen all the movies and now I have started to see them again since they have made a series as well on tv! Surprise, surprise, I love it!! I couldn't put these books away! Hope you'll like them too. So sad he passed away and only wrote three books...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ Good evening **A*.*
It doesn't surprise me that you have read all 3 books. I love a well written thriller....I cant put a good book down once I start..

The swedish movie is playing in the cinema at the moment.
My girlfriends enjoyed the movie, they said it was well directed.

I don't want to go see the movie just yet, need to read the book first. 

Did you know they are doing a Hollywood version movie? 
I wonder if it will be half as good as the Swedish version.

Rooney Mara is to play Lisbeth Salander in _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo._ Daniel Craig is starring in it too. (I  Daniel Craig) 
The film will be released December 21, 2011. That will be interesting...
I think the swedish version will be a hard act to follow....

Which book did you enjoy the most sweetie?


----------



## purses & pugs

^**T** I honestly think the Swedish version will be the best, but you never know 

I am not sure what the English names for all the books are, but is the Girl with the dragon tattoo the first book? It is called something else in Norway (and Sweden), directly translated it's "men who hate women". 

I liked the second and thirst book best, they are actually one story so you CANNOT read the third book unless you have read the second. The first book is a story of it's own and it's a good story too, but the second and third book are much more about Elisabeth Salander and her crazy and sad story + much a lot about the secret service (?)/Police in Sweden. Very spooky, exciting and entertaining! You have a lot to look forward to!


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> hey *ches*, I'm about to start reading Stieg Larssons, _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, I dont want to see the movie until I read the book._
> 
> _Have you read the book?_



Nope, I haven't read it. Somehow the story didn't seem like my cup of tea, so I passed. But now I guess I should take a look at it again? 



purses & pugs said:


> Good morning ladies! Or day/evening
> 
> *Ches*, I can't believe it's almost November either... and on Sunday we'll be changing time and go one hour back. It will be dark by 4 pm here then:cry:
> 
> *T*, I have read all the Stieg Larsson's books, seen all the movies and now I have started to see them again since they have made a series as well on tv! Surprise, surprise, I love it!! I couldn't put these books away! Hope you'll like them too. So sad he passed away and only wrote three books...



Hmm, really need to relook at his books...

Wow, dark by 4pm? It's still bright even though it's almost 7pm here.  At least you're not north enough for near darkness 24 hours a day in winter and near brightness 24 hours a day in summer?


----------



## purses & pugs

^*ches*, luckily there is not that bad here in Oslo...thank God! But it can be depressing that it's dark when you wake up and go to work and dark when you get home. Some people buy a certain type of lamp here that has a strong natural daylight, and they sit by it for 30 minutes a day to avoid depession caused by darness


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh yes, I heard about that... All that gloominess can be really depressing...


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning!!

A-that's how it was like when I lived in upstate NY near the canadian border. It got dark around 4ish? It was really depressing and many people either went in tanning beds for light therapy or had those sunlight lights you spoke of.

T-I need to read that book! Let me know what you think of it!

Ches-I cannot believe its almost November. I will be very glad when 2010 is over-hopefully 2011 will be a better year!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey guys! 
I am obsessed with the 'Dragon Tattoo" trilogy, just finished the third book.
TBH, I had a hard time getting into the first book, but after I saw the movie I could not put the book down....one case in which I was glad to have seen the movie first.
The first movie is SO intense, I LOVED it but it is not for everyone due to violence.... I loved the second movie as well, cannot wait to see the third! 
I cannot imagine anyone but Noomi Rapace as Lisbeth, but we will see how Mara Rooney handles the part.
I am heartbroken that the author died, he dropped dead of a heart attack and I believe was around 50, very young.
An interesting side note....I read that the author had been living with a woman for over 20 years, and when he died she got nothing from the books or movies as commonlaw marriage is not recognized in Sweden. BUT she has the half-finished manuscript for the fourth book, so I guess she will sell that and get some security. 
P& P do you know if a Swedish author has taken over the writing of the fourth book?


----------



## mistyone1

Hi, ladies

Recently I am fall in love to B bag!! 
I want to buy my first B bag. I want to buy grey color of city classic, but I can't find where to buy...
Is there any website or place I can order with good price?
I need you guys help, please!!


----------



## pilatesworks

I guess I am in the minority, I love the dark days of winter! 
Autumn is my favorite season, I find Spring depressing. Maybe because I know soon it will be HOT for 6 months here! 
We do not get them here in Austin, even with Daylight savings time it gets dark at 6:00. 
I loved it when it was dusk at 4:30 when I lived in Boston. 
I know, I am weird but day after day of sunshine is depressing to me, I would love to live in Seattle where is it rainy and cloudy.


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> I guess I am in the minority, I love the dark days of winter!
> Autumn is my favorite season, I find Spring depressing. Maybe because I know soon it will be HOT for 6 months here!
> We do not get them here in Austin, even with Daylight savings time it gets dark at 6:00.
> I loved it when it was dusk at 4:30 when I lived in Boston.
> I know, I am weird but day after day of sunshine is depressing to me, I would love to live in Seattle where is it rainy and cloudy.



hey Leslie, how are ya!  guess what, we are moving to Houston in a month or two.  Not sure if I like it or not.I won't miss all the tornado scares but I do like cold winters so I know what you mean.  Too much sunlight can be depressing as well.  when I lived in Palm  Springs I used to pray for cold weather!


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> Hey guys!
> I am obsessed with the 'Dragon Tattoo" trilogy, just finished the third book.
> TBH, I had a hard time getting into the first book, but after I saw the movie I could not put the book down....one case in which I was glad to have seen the movie first.
> The first movie is SO intense, I LOVED it but it is not for everyone due to violence.... I loved the second movie as well, cannot wait to see the third!
> I cannot imagine anyone but Noomi Rapace as Lisbeth, but we will see how Mara Rooney handles the part.
> I am heartbroken that the author died, he dropped dead of a heart attack and I believe was around 50, very young.
> An interesting side note....I read that the author had been living with a woman for over 20 years, and when he died she got nothing from the books or movies as commonlaw marriage is not recognized in Sweden. BUT she has the half-finished manuscript for the fourth book, so I guess she will sell that and get some security.
> *P& P do you know if a Swedish author has taken over the writing of the fourth book?*



No, this half written manuscript will not be finished by anyone. I heard rumors that his girl friend for 20 years was supposed to finish the fourth book herself since she had helped him writing/researching the other books, but she won't do it. I think she said that nobody could finish it but him so no one will, including her...


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi there *Red*, long time no see! Hope you are doing good so you are moving to Houston, how exciting! Hope you'll like it there.


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> No, this half written manuscript will not be finished by anyone. I heard rumors that his girl friend for 20 years was supposed to finish the fourth book herself since she had helped him writing/researching the other books, but she won't do it. I think she said that nobody could finish it but him so no one will, including her...



Ohhh, that is so sad but I agree that the original author would really be the only one that could do the book justice.....
I guess we will never know what happens with Blomquist, Lisbeth and her twin....I bet there was a great story in the works in that fourth book!


----------



## pilatesworks

redskater said:


> hey Leslie, how are ya!  guess what, we are moving to Houston in a month or two.  Not sure if I like it or not.I won't miss all the tornado scares but I do like cold winters so I know what you mean.  Too much sunlight can be depressing as well.  when I lived in Palm  Springs I used to pray for cold weather!



Hi Red! 
Houston, hmmmm? I have not been there too much, but I do have friends that live there and love it.
Good shopping! 
We will have to get together when you come visit Austin.
Lots of humidity in Houston, but remember moisture is good for the skin!


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> Ohhh, that is so sad but I agree that the original author would really be the only one that could do the book justice.....
> I guess we will never know what happens with Blomquist, Lisbeth and her twin....I bet there was a great story in the works in that fourth book!



I know! I wanted her to finish the book but I also understand that no one else but the author himself could finish it. We'll just have to imagine the rest ourself

When they made the movies they had a hard time fitting every book into 2 - 2.5 hours movies so they had to cut away a lot of material. Now the whole thing is sent as a TV series here with 12 episodes, including everything they cut away. So now I watch it once again. The movies were showed in the cinemas here last year so it's been a while since I've watched and I love to watch it again with all the details!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> Hi there *Red*, long time no see! Hope you are doing good so you are moving to Houston, how exciting! Hope you'll like it there.



hi sweetie!  I'm still here, just have a million things to do to get ready to sell the house.  Hope Jimmy is feeling better, is he ok now?  Love those boots you just got, I'm not going to be able to wear any of my fun winter clothes now, bummer!  Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Red!
> Houston, hmmmm? I have not been there too much, but I do have friends that live there and love it.
> Good shopping!
> We will have to get together when you come visit Austin.
> Lots of humidity in Houston, but remember moisture is good for the skin!



yes, shopping will have to make up for the humidity!  and yes, that would be fun to meet up down there sometime. I've always wanted to go to Austin. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow, after reading all those posts, I've got to get myself the books and start reading! *Pens down a trip to the bookstore tomorrow or Saturday*

Hmm, since I've lived in SG all my life where it's  and rain all year round, I think I'd get depressed by all that darkness though I do love cold weather. I agree with Leslie that Seattle seems like a nice climate to live in - I adore rainy days. 

Yay, another 4 days to November and another 2 months to 2011! Yikes! Where did all that time go? 

Have you ladies started your Christmas shopping/ preparations? I'm still mulling over what Christmas gifts to get but I haven't had the time to go shopping. I'm loving it that Christmas falls on Saturday so I get a day off in lieu at work, so more holidays for me!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hi ladies,
looks like a few of us like our Mystery thriller books...

*P&P & Leslie *
*I know I will love the 3 books & then I will want more.....*

I didn't realise until a friend pointed out to me that there was so much controversy after he passed away. So I did a bit of research...
This is what I found out... (sorry ladies if I am waffling on a bit, just a little mad) 

After Steig Larsson died, the beneficiaries of Steig Larsson's success are his father and his brother. Also Eva his partner of *32* years, was interviewed on CBC's "the Current" a few days ago and spoke about her efforts to be the caretaker of his estate. This would give her the final say in the book's translations etc. 

She is also suing the Swedish government regarding this type of law. Sweden needs to revamp their laws. I am with Eva on this one...

A fact complicating the matter is that Eva has the laptop with the partly finished script for the fourth book in the Millenium series. And she will not publish the script unless she is given the full rights to manage the novels in the Millenium series, the novels which she and Stieg worked with together. Another interesting factor....

However, Stieg's father and brother has not been willing to meet this amend, and this has resulted in a stalemate which has lasted the five years since Stieg's death. 

Stieg's father and brother in an interview with a newspaper offered Eva a final settlement of  2 million. She rejected the offer, saying that it is not the money she is after, but the legal rights to administrate the literary property of Stieg.

So the stalemate continues, and the final words have not been said.


ooh what a shame. The 4th book was almost finished before he passed away. I have to say that Eva probably knows how to end the story.
ooh I wish they would come to an agrrement. I don't blame Eva one bit. She worked with Stieg & should stick to her guns. I say father and brother get a conscience will ya.....
Eva Gabrielsson is about to pubslish a book about her life after the sudden death of Stieg Larsson. 

I need to read this book when it comes out ladies.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> hi sweetie!  I'm still here, just have a million things to do to get ready to sell the house.  Hope Jimmy is feeling better, is he ok now?  Love those boots you just got, I'm not going to be able to wear any of my fun winter clothes now, bummer!  Hope you are doing well too!



Of course you do, there's a lot of work selling a house! But at least you managed tobuy a couple of beautiful bbags
Jimmi is better, thank you. He still has soem breathing issues though so I need to carry him up the stairs and not go for very long walks, but other than that he is fine


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, oh yeah...you need to run to the nearest book store and get those books! Christmas, what is that? lol! No, I haven't start to think about that just yet. In a month or so I will

*T*, wow you did some good research! Stieg's father and brother really treat Eva badly and with no repect It is sad what money can do to people... I'm rooting for Eva too and I'm so glad that _she _has the laptop with the partly finished script for the fourth book in the Millenium series. I bet that annoys the heck out of the greedy father and brother!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Wow T , that story is really interesting! Thanks for all your research! 
 I feel so bad for Eva....she not only has had to deal with the death of her partner ( I had no idea it was 32 years! ) and as well have this huge fight over the manuscript. Of course she knows how to end the book, they worked together on all of them! 
Plus have no legal rights, after 32 years?!
I definitely agree that this law has to change! In most US states, commonlaw marriage is recognized after 7 years of living together.


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning!! How is everyone?

I need a good read. I am definitely picking this one up!

ITA, that law has to change, that poor lady-32 years must give someone some legal rights? Seems logical to me?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good morning ladies,
such a lovely day today! 
*ches,* I cant believe how fast this year has flown. Scary to think 2010 is almost over. I cant wait coz, my holiday is getting closer & closer. 
I will let you know as soon as I have my flights booked & have my dates confirmed. * ches* & *Susan*, please read the books & then we can share our thoughts. I am getting excited. 

*P&P & Leslie,*
so sad in a way, that the family have become so wealthy, through no action of their own. I heard Steig Larsson was not very close to his family.

They should have the decency to show some respect of the deceased and give Eva control - she knows more than anyone what Stieg Larsson intended & how to finish the Millenium series.

Such is life, all I can say is the brother & father are very lucky they aren't in Australia. They would have inhereited nothing & Eva would have moved on with her life & done the right thing by her man........ 
My heart goes out to her & I so wished Steig would have left a will.
You never think at the age of 50, that you would die at such a young age.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning, ladies!

I've penciled in a trip to the bookstore after work today. Hope I get a chance to read them this weekend.  Been a while since I'm hyped up over interesting books. 

Yay! TGIF!


----------



## mumwang

Hi ladies, I am new to purseforum, and I am very new to the fancy bag world.  I would like to hear your very experienced ideas for choosing a bag Balenciaga or Paddington for my daughter.  Please let me know where I should post my question.  THanks for help!


----------



## redskater

*PP* glad Jimmy is doing better, hope he makes a full recovery!  give him a hug for me!  

I'm starting the 3rd. book tomorrow of the trilogy.  I too love these books, they are so  hard to put down once you start reading.  I really wish they would let Eva do the 4th book, that would be the fair thing to do.  I feel so sorry for her.  I hope they don't mess up the US movie.


----------



## pilatesworks

Once everyone finishes the third book, we should all write what we think happens in the fourth book!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^good idea *Leslie*


----------



## mumwang

Hi, I'm sorry I just realize that I cut into others chat to say hello.  This is the first time I've been in any chat room so I looked at the page 1 to post my question.  It's really embarrased.

I think I should say "Hi ladies!" again. And, please advise me which thread exactly I should ask for advice to choose a bag, Balenciaga or Paddington, for my daughter.

Thanks


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ hi* mumwang*, welcome to the forum. I am going to have to say Balenciaga of course.  Very nice of you to be buying your daughter a lovely designer hand bag. Any idea what style you would like to purchase for her? 
I think a RH City would be lovely or perhaps a mini Pom.

If you decide to go for the Paddington, the only one I like is the baby Paddington. Light & would be nice style for your daughter.You can open up a new thread, but I warn you, most ladies will say Balenciaga.


----------



## mumwang

Thanks tsuarsawan, you read my mind.  First, I set my eyes on baby Paddington.  However, after I read and study the Balenciaga Library reference, I prefer Balenciaga's colour and style better.  For my daughter's age and the way she carries her bag, I think First, Box, Purse will be good for her.  She prefer medium size bag with handle drop less than 8 ins.  She likes to have her bag cuddle around her shoulder and arm.  Will those styles small to her size?( she's 5'7 fit) Like to hear from your idea?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^ooh yes, First would be ideal for her age & even the box.
I prefer the First over the box. 
I guess you know your daughters taste, so go with the style you think she would love.  You can get the first with RH or perhaps the small GH silver or Rose Gold. I'm sure what ever you decide, she will love it. Your a very nice mum... How old is your daughter?


----------



## mumwang

Thanks for your advice, will do home work again, still can't connect the name to the image so fast.
She's approaching 18.  Most of her friends got some nice bags passed from mums or elder sisters, that they could use in condition.  Most of my bags are purely for functional use, and I can see my daughter is growing to be a bag lady, so I think to buy her a nice one as a start.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies, I bought the boxset of Stieg Larsson's books! At a pretty good price too.  Shall start reading tomorrow. Got myself another novel that was finally out after months of waiting, so I shall get started on that first. 

Oh, hey there, *mumwang*. Just a few comments: 

1. First is more of a SMALL bag, rather than a medium bag. 

2. Box and Purse are both discontinued styles, which means you would have to get them preloved.

3. I'd suggest a City instead, which is more of a medium-sized bag in my opinion. However, the handle drop for RH Cities are usually too short to wear comfortably on the shoulder unless you've got skinny arms. Otherwise, the handles of GH Cities are slightly longer and more comfortable.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA! City would be perfect as a first Bal, and a GH city fits nicely on the shoulder.

*Happy friday ladies!!!!!!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's 43 minutes to SATURDAY!!! 

Hey there, *Susan*&#8230; Any hot Friday plans?


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I wish Ches!! Just grocery shopping-woohoo I am a party animal in my old age!! 

Any weekend plans for you? Anyone else?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, I'm staying home mostly&#8230; Got a meeting on Monday which I need to prepare my results for. And I have to churn out a video montage for a friend who's getting married on 13 Nov, but she needs the copy by Wednesday for her wedding rehearsal. AND I just got the pics today&#8230; 

So just need to zip out later in the morning (it's 00:01 now) and run some errands before going home and settling myself in front of the computer to do my work.


----------



## mumwang

Thanks for all the recommendations, I feel City is a better choice.  
I'm puzzled, the handle drop for City on Balenciaga.com is 4.3ins, but on Barneys.com is 6 ins, and bag size is quoted slightly different.  Please advise if City and Arena City classic same design or different? Thanks


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs

That's fantastic. That would make a great painting.   What are these?  What are you looking at in slides all day??????


----------



## ieweuyhs

They're mammalian cells, and because the cell membrane has been stained orange, you see these orange blobs. 

The wispy "ghost" like stuff are where the cells have fused together to form something known as a syncytium (one mega blob of cell with many nuclei)&#8230;

All part of my experiments&#8230;


----------



## VanBod1525

Love, have you posted pics of this bag yet?



lovebags2 said:


> Thanks SL. Yes, I"ll be sure to post a reveal when it arrives. Can't wait!
> I felt this color would work the same as black and in some ways even better since it's softer...
> 
> I totally understand the black hole issue. I"m just used to it and since on most days have everything well organized it's not bothersome. I"ll use the zipper pocket for my essentials like keys that I want to quickly access etc...
> 
> Thanks again for the support on my new lovely. It's always nice sharing a good find with the ladies on the PF!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies, rainy Saturday today...

Here's a cute pic to jumpstart your Saturday.







Aren't they adorable??? *p&p*, I think you need one to match your LE Mini Mini First.


----------



## telrunya

Hi im currently in paris n im looking to get a city! But e colours are quite limited. Only black, anthra and pink (not sure whats e actual name for it). Any idea when will more colours be released?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evening, ladies! It's been a hectic week but it's finally over because tomorrow's a public holiday, so no work! 

Going for a haircut tomorrow and I think I'll get some highlights done too. Wondering if a dark purple would be too avant garde... Or perhaps a nice red? Or just play safe and stick to my usual brown... And of course, a manicure and pedicure too!

I love November!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Evening *ches*,  public holiday, goodie....
Sounds like your having a treat tomorrow. 
I say go for the Dark Purple. 

I cheated and ended up watching the movie.  Girl in the Dragon tattoo.

I enjoyed it very much.... Noomi Rapace was brilliant.
I cant wait to start reading the book this weekend.


----------



## pilatesworks

Ches, yes! Dark Purple! 
T, I can hardly wait for the 3rd movie to come out here......Noomi Rapace is amazing.


----------



## ieweuyhs

My hair is a bird's nest now. Very messy. :shame: Because I've got short hair, it requires regular maintenance? But I've been busy and didn't have time. So I figured I better take advantage of tomorrow's holiday. 

I still haven't read the trilogy though I bought it last week. Argh.


----------



## ieweuyhs

So it's two votes for dark purple! Okay, shall discuss with my hairstylist tomorrow. Then my hair will match my Raisin Day, Purple patent Birkenstocks and a purple tee on Monday when I go to work.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Leslie*, I need to watch The Girl Who Played with Fire now...

I am hooked, big time....This weekend I start my love affair with the trilogy books........

I cant wait for the American version of the movie to be launched in 2011...
Production is under way & now I heard Christopher Plummer is joining the cast... I think he will be awesome as Henrik Vanger.....

here it is... Plummer will join the cast that already includes *Daniel Craig, Rooney Mara, Stellen Skarsgard, Robin Wright Penn* and *Max von Sydow.....* 


*ches* you are so  "my hair will match my Raisin Day, Purple patent Birkenstocks and a purple tee"


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I'm a purple fanatic!


----------



## lovebags2

Did I hear someone mention they own a raisin day?
I wavered for hours on whether to buy the anthracite or raisin and went with the anthracite only because I felt it would go with more of the type of colors I wear. But boy was I tempted by the raisin. It's absolutely gorgeous and I'm afraid I"ll have to scoop one eventually.  

I'd love to hear more about everyone's experience with raisin. Do you wear as a neutral?  Any colors you wouldn't wear with?

I love love my day.  So it's not hard to justify another one.
What a bag!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ ME ME!!! I own a Raisin RH Day. 

I wear it with anything and everything. It works as a pop colour and as a neutral too. 

Here she is again, with Hugo the Hippo - the unofficial mascot of the Show Us Your Butts thread.. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/by-popular-demand-show-us-your-butts-614291.html


----------



## lovebags2

You're a sweetie for posting that for me. Thank you!
WELL - I think that just about settles it.  I NEED some raisin in my life. lol

Have you seen other Balenciaga purples like the sapphire?  Do you know how raisin compares?

Raisin looks like the type of purple that will compliment most all skin tones. That's just a feeling I get when I look at the pics.  

Enjoy your gorgeous bag.  I'm wearing my day today and it's the BEST.  So lightweight, no aches/digs on the shoulder, incredibly chic with just the right touch of edge for me.  LOVE this bag!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sapphire looks bluer than Raisin to me. You'd have to go dig through the forum to find the pics. Like that celeb you posted? Can't remember her name now&#8230; Compare the shot of her bag and the pic I posted. My pic is quite representative of the colour Raisin IRL.

I have been using my Raisin for the past two days&#8230; Time to change bags tomorrow. Don't want to match my purple highlights.  Perhaps Officier tomorrow.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Sapphire fades a LOT. Not such a good thing 

Ches, I love that hippo. What a cute little tushie!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Oh I can't day I agree with you on that *Susan*. I have a Sapphire RH City which I have had for a year and I used it quite much, and it has not faded at all! And it's been through some though times as well, i.e. got SOAKING wet this summer when I was caught in a heavy rain and it rained sideways in under my umbrella. I was devastated but it turned out the bag was as good as new the day after after drying naturally 

Btw. *lovebags*, here is a comparison pics of my Sapphire City and Raisin Pencil for you:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, purple highlights sounds cool! Can't you make an exception and post a mod pics for us after you've been to the hairdresser? With your hair and matching bag
Btw. I love, love, love the pis of the Bal flats you've posted a few days ago!!! So cute! Haven't visited this thread for a while so I need to catch up


----------



## Susan Lee

Ches-you lucky duck! I spoke too soon! I have however seen my fair share of faded sapphires, and raisins too! Bet they just like most Bal colors-some fade, while others don't...


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm a purple fanatic!


 
*ches*, me too.. I Love Purple... one of my favorite colors 
yes do make a reveal to your friends.....


*P&P* Sapphire is gorgeous.... It is more saturated & deeper Purple than Raisin. Sapphire is yummy, looking at the comparison..
I have to say I prefer Sapphire over Raisin....
I need Balenciaga to release a deep Purple in the future... 
I want


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> Ches, I love that hippo. What a cute little tushie!



Thank you. Well Hugo the Hippo is after all an unofficial mascot, so his tushie has got to live up to the Bal standards! 



purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, purple highlights sounds cool! Can't you make an exception and post a mod pics for us after you've been to the hairdresser? With your hair and matching bag
> 
> Btw. I love, love, love the pis of the Bal flats you've posted a few days ago!!! So cute! Haven't visited this thread for a while so I need to catch up



I'll try and see what I can do...

And yes! The Bal flats are utterly adorable! So are you going to get one to match your MMF charm? 

And I love that comparison pic of Sapphire vs Raisin.



tsuarsawan said:


> I need Balenciaga to release a deep Purple in the future...
> I want



I want an intermediate purple for my mirror collection:





Thought Murier might be the one, but it just doesn't appeal to me. 

So that it can be a set of three like these:


----------



## tsuarsawan

yummy ches.... AAARRGGHH just adore the Olive & Lilac....

The Raisin looks like a deep Purple here, but IRL it isn't that deep of a Purple.... I want a deep Purple to be released.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. I think if the Purple is any deeper than Raisin, it'd be Black! 

My Raisin does pass off as black in poor yellowish lighting. HAHA.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^Raisin looks from far from Black  
You having a nice day* ches*? I want to see your Purple highlights....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yup, enjoyed myself. Just left the hairstylist. 

Firstly, no purple highlights. Given that my natural hair colour is black, my hairstylist advised not to get purple highlights since they'd be barely visible unless I bleach my hair. 

So... I got myself RED highlights. Shall take a pic of my hair when I get home. Loving the new colour. Haha. And my manicure is a maroonish red, that matches the heart pod on my Officier which is what I'm using today.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> *P&P* Sapphire is gorgeous.... It is more saturated & deeper Purple than Raisin. Sapphire is yummy, looking at the comparison..
> I have to say I prefer Sapphire over Raisin....
> I need Balenciaga to release a deep Purple in the future...
> I want



My favorite is Sapphire too, I love the blue tones in it! It's always been my fav purple so I was very happy when I managed to find an almost new City last year Let's hope Bal will release a gorgy purple and an RT look a like for you in FW 2011 - then you'd be in real trouble


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you. Well Hugo the Hippo is after all an unofficial mascot, so his tushie has got to live up to the Bal standards!
> 
> I'll try and see what I can do...
> 
> And yes! The Bal flats are utterly adorable! So are you going to get one to match your MMF charm?
> 
> And I love that comparison pic of Sapphire vs Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> I want an intermediate purple for my mirror collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought Murier might be the one, but it just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> So that it can be a set of three like these:



Oh what a cool mirror shot! I never thought about doing that, it will be fun! But to drag all my Bbags out of the closet and out of their dustbags is not so much fun But seriously, I should do it soon because my collection has changed so much and I need to update my collecton thread...

I don't think I'm going to get any of the flat charm, even though they are a adorable. I do not use charms much so my Fist charm and pug charm (which you introduced me to!) is enhough for me


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Firstly, no purple highlights. Given that my natural hair colour is black, my hairstylist advised not to get purple highlights since they'd be barely visible unless I bleach my hair.
> 
> So... I got myself RED highlights. Shall take a pic of my hair when I get home. Loving the new colour. Haha. And my manicure is a maroonish red, that matches the heart pod on my Officier which is what I'm using today.



Oooh, sounds very nice Ches! Glad you like you new hair Do you get a mani and pedi at the same place too?


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> My favorite is Sapphire too, I love the blue tones in it! It's always been my fav purple so I was very happy when I managed to find an almost new City last year Let's hope Bal will release a gorgy purple and an RT look a like for you in FW 2011 - then you'd be in real trouble


 
yes, you scored well sweetie... IMO I think Sapphire is more a true Purple than Raisin. In your comparison pic you can see the difference very well.

haha I am always in trouble **A** (aren't we all??) 

oohh yes bring on another RT Red & gorgy deep Purple...
ooh dear I forgot about the Dark Knight.
I hope it is not another Officier, please no no...:girlwhack:

I will need more than just therapy otherwise......:lolots: :lolots:

*ches* Red highlights will be gorgy too! Your hairdresser knows best.
ooh maroonish Red nails sounds great too...
You had a lovely indulgence day, by the sounds of it... 

o.k time out for me. Need to go relax now. 
Make some Green tea & watch a movie or two....

ciao my lovelies....


----------



## purses & pugs

^**T**, I'm always in trouble too so you're not alone 
Ooooh yes, the Dark Knight will be very interesting! But hopefully the BR GGH will fulfill my dark blue dreams!! So excited!

Have a great evening sweetie, enjoy the movies


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Ooh, I think I'd be in trouble too with another purple and a RT.....


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy Friday everyone!! 

And also this is my *6000*th post!!!


----------



## lovebags2

Hi Purses.  Happy 6000'th post.

Thank you for posting that side by side comparison.  Very helpful!   Hm... while I love both colors now I think I"m leaning toward sapphire.  It's gorgeous!

Which do you think is easier to coordinate with different colors?
They really are both very pretty....


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, thanks 

Personally I like Sapphire best because it has the blue undertones, but I think that both colors will go well with the same colors since they are both dark purples. I wear my Sapphire to black, gray, red, light and dark blue (jeans) and beige and I find it quite wearable. It's neutral but also a little pop! I wear a lot of black and dark gray and Sapphire gives it an extra pop without being too much, if you kwim. I have quite fair skin and have blond hair, and I think Sapphire suites my colors well


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Oh what a cool mirror shot! I never thought about doing that, it will be fun! But to drag all my Bbags out of the closet and out of their dustbags is not so much fun But seriously, I should do it soon because my collection has changed so much and I need to update my collecton thread...
> 
> I don't think I'm going to get any of the flat charm, even though they are a adorable. I do not use charms much so my Fist charm and pug charm (which you introduced me to!) is enhough for me



I keep my mirrors separate from my bags, because I don't use my mirrors anyway. Then one day when I was bored, and doing some tidying of my room, I came across the mirrors and decided to take pics of them. 

Oh, sad to hear you're not getting the Flat charm, but indeed the MMF and the pug charms are more than cute enough.



purses & pugs said:


> Oooh, sounds very nice Ches! Glad you like you new hair Do you get a mani and pedi at the same place too?



Thank you. Shall attempt a pic under bright sunlight. The highlights don't show up prominently under room lighting conditions. 

Yup, I had my nails done at the same time. 



tsuarsawan said:


> *ches* Red highlights will be gorgy too! Your hairdresser knows best.
> ooh maroonish Red nails sounds great too...
> You had a lovely indulgence day, by the sounds of it...
> 
> o.k time out for me. Need to go relax now.
> Make some Green tea & watch a movie or two....
> 
> ciao my lovelies....



Thank you. Yeah, it felt good. The only thing missing was a good massage. 

Enjoy your time out!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> And also this is my *6000*th post!!!



Wow! 6000th post? Congratulations!

Shall wander over to the Which Bag Are You Wearing Today thread to start the score tally. See ya in a bit.

And TGIF! I certainly enjoyed my Friday.


----------



## lovebags2

purses & pugs said:


> ^haha, thanks
> 
> Personally I like Sapphire best because it has the blue undertones, but I think that both colors will go well with the same colors since they are both dark purples. I wear my Sapphire to black, gray, red, light and dark blue (jeans) and beige and I find it quite wearable. It's neutral but also a little pop! I wear a lot of black and dark gray and Sapphire gives it an extra pop without being too much, if you kwim. I have quite fair skin and have blond hair, and I think Sapphire suites my colors well


 
Thanks!  This is a great review of the sapphire. 
My anthracite day bag (besides Bottega) has to be one of the best literally day bags I've ever owned.  I think you know when I'm ready to take the plunge what color my next day will be.


----------



## lovebags2

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Ooh, I think I'd be in trouble too with another purple and a RT.....


 
Yup.  I"m already in trouble and Balenciaga hasn't even come out with a new purple! lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Welcome to the colourful side...

So many colours, so many styles... And TOO LITTLE MONEY!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Wow! 6000th post? Congratulations!
> 
> Shall wander over to the Which Bag Are You Wearing Today thread to start the score tally. See ya in a bit.
> 
> And TGIF! I certainly enjoyed my Friday.



Lol, thanks
Glad you enjoy your Friday. I love Fridays, it's my favorite day of the  week!! Shall leave office in a little while and make dinner with my BF  and have a glass of wine or two. 



lovebags2 said:


> Thanks!  This is a great review of the sapphire.
> My anthracite day bag (besides Bottega) has to be one of the best literally day bags I've ever owned.  I think you know when I'm ready to take the plunge what color my next day will be.


You're welcome! I think both Sapphire and Raisin are perfect choices if you want a dark purple bag, even thoughI'm partial to Sapphire of course I love Murier too, but it's much lighter and may not be as versatile? Not sure!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I love Fridays too. Mondays are the worst.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I hate Mondays:censor:
But let's not think about that now!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed, let's focus on the wonderful weekend ahead, with satisfying Saturday and superb Sunday...


----------



## purses & pugs

Absolutely!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed... Let's  and sit back and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## lovebags2

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Welcome to the colourful side...
> 
> So many colours, so many styles... And TOO LITTLE MONEY!


 
Well said! lol
I"m totally with you about Friday's.  My favorite day of the week.  I find myself smiling all day when it's TGIF. And I"m with everyone let's not even talk about Monday. Eek!

Here's to a toast with everyone here tonight. I"m SO happy I found the wonderful world of Balenciaga.  It might've taken me long enough but I'm here!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's never too late to discover the colourful side... 

 to the weekend!


----------



## Susan Lee

Happy friday lovelies!!! I am so glad its here!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey *Susan*! 

I'm 1 hour and 6 minutes away from Satisfying Saturday. Ahhh... Such is bliss...


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Hi *Ches!*

Ah you again are a lucky duck! Any plans for this weekend? I plan on just relaxing...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Nope, no plans to go out...

Need to finish up on a photo montage for a friend's wedding next Saturday, and I need to study for my Japanese exams coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Lucky ladies who's last day of work is today, I work Saturdays booooo. But have a  for me!!


----------



## Susan Lee

GL on your exams *Ches!*!

Nice mellow weekend this time-happy Monday everyone!! Hope all of you are well!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! 

Monday is almost over here. Another 16 minutes to go!  Good bye Monday blues!


----------



## rach.peng

Hey guys I'm thinking of buying a Balenciaga city bag in red but I can't seem to decide if I want to get a prw owned tomato city or a 2010 new bag :/ what do you guys think about the quality of 2010 bags? And I know newer ones made of of lambskin but I would like to buy a new bag and break it in myself...


----------



## purplewithenvy

^^If you want to buy a new bag and break it in yourself (I'm the same way) do it! The 2010 bags have had some GREAT leather!


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's TGIF, ladies!  

Are you still working this Saturday, *purplewithenvy*?


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh yay, it is!

But I'm really tired today... BF dragged me to a concert yesterday, he was supposed to go with a friend but he got sick. So he woke me up for my after-dinner-nap on the couch (yep, I do that sometimes...haha) and looked at me with puppy eyes and a glass of wine in his hand for me. How could I say no? I couldn't let him go alone! So I got up, got dressed up and off we went. It got late and also I had some wine there and today I'm suffering since I had go get up very early


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh dear... 

Well, just hang in there for another 10 hours and the day will be over. 

It's already Friday evening here.


----------



## purses & pugs

^yeah, what 10 hours anyway? A LOT!!! And since I promised to vist a friend straight from work I will not be home until 10-11 pm tonight. Oh well, at least I know her well enough to just relax on her couch and she's serving taco

So what are you'r weekend plans?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh my...

My weekend plans, let's see - church wedding on Sat morning, and the lunch reception on Sun; my Japanese oral exam on Sunday too!  

Oh, and meeting *Jasterock* for dinner on Sat.  

Rest of the weekend I'm staying home, because I've got more parts to my Japanese exam (total 4 parts) on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## purses & pugs

Sound like a fun weekend! But I don't understand, church wedding og Sat morning and then reception the day after? Or will they have dinner reception the same day and luch reception the day after? Sorry if I'm askin stupid questions (I'm tired you know!)

Oh, and say hi to *jaste *from me! Haven't seen her for a very long time now!

And holy crap, Japanese exam?? Gosh, that sounds difficult! Good luck


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Just the church wedding alone on Sat and another lunch reception at a hotel on Sun. 

Will do... I think *Jasterock* has been lurking rather thab posting. 

Thank you. Luckily there's a public holiday again on Wednesday for me to study without having to take leave from work.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here's some random pics that I finally downloaded off my camera

1. Seasonal chocolates from ROYCE, a Japanese brand. I love their Champagne chocolates! Came across these GRAPE flavoured ones, which are fantastic! Tried the seasonal Earl Grey ones which were also delicious!

Went back recently, and the seasonal flavour was now Marron (chestnut). But I couldn't really taste any chestnuts in those, so it was quite disappointing, because I love chestnuts! 

Check out the cool packaging!!! Love that delicate floral design.







2. It's common practice in SG for parents to give confectioneries and red-dyed eggs to friends and families to celebrate the one-month birthday of their babies. This was what I received from a colleague yesterday. And I have to say, it's really pretty!!!






3. 2. My new red highlights! Too shy to take a full face pic, so here's pics of my hair.  

Here's the funny thing: 

My colleague commented, hey, nice colour! 

I replied, yeah, I quite like it. Wanted purple initially but hairstylist said it was not a wise choice, so I picked red instead.

Her reply, Oh, I thought it was purple?

My boss' bright answer, Stand in front of a blue poster, and your hair will look purple!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here're more totally random pics&#8230; 

TASSEL RAINBOW!






Anyone care to guess the colours? They're ten colours from FW 2008 - FW 2010.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, wow thans for a the lovely photos! The rainbow of tassels is fantastic

And I have a sweet tooth so I went totally crazy over those yummy eggs and pastries! 

But wait - you say _*It's common practice in SG for parents to give confectioneries and red-dyed eggs to friends and families to celebrate the one-month birthday of their babies. This was what I received from a colleague yesterday*_ - does that mean you have a one month old baby?? If so, you must be super woman/mum because I haven't heard anything about you giving birth, but that you are working hard, taking Japanese excam, going to a wedding, being the judge in Which bag are you wearing today, etc.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ No, no&#8230; I am the friend who received the box&#8230;  It was my colleague's wife who gave birth.

But my niece is due at the end of the month!


----------



## purses & pugs

^now that I read it again I see it's the _parents _who give the presents For a minute there I was really shocked!

Like I said, I'm really tired today But you are going to be an aunt soon, yay!

And I forgot to comment on your hair, it's very pretty! I like the red shade of your highlights


----------



## ieweuyhs

But your day is far from over right?

I'm already an aunt to a niece and nephew. This is my second niece. 

Thank you! I'm really liking the shade of red myself.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh, and *Jasterock* says, "I am so attached to my ipad that I couldnt bother anything else right now&#8230;"

But it was very sweet of you to remember her. She waves hi too!


----------



## purses & pugs

Ohh, soon to be an auntie for 3 then!

My day is over in 8-9 hours

And what does *Jasterock *mean by that?? I bought BF an iPad this summer for his bday and you can surf tpf on that thing. 
What a lame excuse!!hahaha!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Advantage of being an aunt is that when the kid starts to cry, you can return to sender (or rather to the parents). 

Oh my&#8230; 8-9 hours is a long long time&#8230; Hang in there! Time flies when you're having fun, so keep having fun!

I forwarded her the link&#8230; Let's see what she says...


----------



## purses & pugs

hehehe

Oh yes, being an auntie has it's benefits

And I'll be having more fun when my work day ends...haha. Luckily this day hasn't been very busy so I'm relaxing in my office surfing tpf, looking at cheap flight tickets, that super 80% off sale on theOutnet.com, etc.:greengrin:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ That sounds great! It'd be evening before you know it!


----------



## purses & pugs

hope so! And then I'll be sleeping until laaate next morning

have fun at the wedding tomorrow and on Sun! I love weddings


----------



## Jasterock

ush:ush: oh, please don't be angry *P dearie* , I am watching (or rather lurking) tPF, just that I didn't post that often  But I have to thank my ipad for saving me from Bal temptations! :greengrin: I can't do tPF cuz I didn't get the 3G version, now I am kinda regretted. Ok I hope this compensate my disappearance:

Sketchbook Pro from Ipad 






My very first drawing - The cartoon Bully





Love ya *P dearie*!!!

EDIT: HI JIMMI BABY!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I wish I could sleep in too&#8230; But need to get up early. 

Still trying to decide what to wear. And it looks to be a rainy day tomorrow&#8230; Yikes!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh! Nice pic of Bully, *Jassy*!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> ush: oh, please don't be angry *P dearie* , I am watching (or rather lurking) tPF, just that I didn't post that often  But I have to thank my ipad for saving me from Bal temptations! :greengrin: I can't do tPF cuz I didn't get the 3G version, now I am kinda regretted. Ok I hope this compensate my disappearance:
> 
> Sketchbook Pro from Ipad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya *P dearie*!!!
> 
> EDIT: HI JIMMI BABY!!




Awww, hi *J dear* so nice to see you agian, I've missed you! Ok, I forgive you What a cool pic of Bully!!! I must remeber to tell BF to download that app, I want to make pics like that too! And even though Jimmi is not with me right now I know he'll say hi right back


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, hope the weather will be better tomorrow.

And have a lovely dinner this weekend *Ches *and *J dear*!!! I hope I can join you guys in London next summer, we'll be having so much fun:girlwhack:


----------



## Jasterock

^^ Does he has a stylus? It would be easier. I can't draw using fingers


----------



## Jasterock

I can't wait!!! You too have a great weekend!


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> ^^ Does he has a stylus? It would be easier. I can't draw using fingers


what is a stylus? I'm pretty clueless when it comes to stuff like that



Jasterock said:


> I can't wait!!! You too have a great weekend!


yay! And thanks!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Stylus is like a pen that you use to 'draw' on a pad, or in this case, the iPad.




purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, hope the weather will be better tomorrow.
> 
> And have a lovely dinner this weekend *Ches *and *J dear*!!! I hope I can join you guys in London next summer, we'll be having so much fun:girlwhack:



Thank you! Indeed, I'm saving up for London 2011!


----------



## purses & pugs

^aha *Ches*! No, he doesn't have one but I can imagine it's easier. 

Good night!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good night! But I'll be up for a while still...


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh, I thought you were going to bed since you had to get up early tomorrow:shame:

Btw I updated my blog and here is that concert my BF dragged me to.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I'm allergic to sleeping early. The more I sleep, the more tired I get&#8230; 

I usually sleep around 5-6 hours. Haha.

Can't saw I've heard of Dweezil Zappa before&#8230; Generally I just listen to whatever's on the radio or on my iPod.


----------



## purses & pugs

^you are weird!! For the sleeping thing I mean but in a cute way

Hadn't heard about Zappa's son before that concert either...like I say in my post, I coun'd care less abput Zappa! I usually listen to radio and stuff too but it's nice to get new inputs as well!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ It's okay. I get that all the time.

I've got friends who sleep like a minimum of 10 hours a day!!! And they're amazed at how I get by with half that amount. 

Indeed, radio tends to play more mainstream music, so it can get a tad tedious.


----------



## purses & pugs

^well at least you get more out of life than those who sleep 10 hours a day!! 

I need to finish up some stuff at work and then I'll be on my way to my friend. 

Have a great weekend *Ches*


----------



## ieweuyhs

How true!

Enjoy your evening! 

Great weekend to you too!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> ^oh, I thought you were going to bed since you had to get up early tomorrow:shame:
> 
> Btw I updated my blog and here is that concert my BF dragged me to.


 I love your blog! The Burberry coat looks great on you - just after I saw your pic last night i went straight on 'the outnet' and they had a black classic wool coat back in stock in my size! - the measurements seem 3 inches shorter than the trench I tried so I have my fingers crossed this time! I'll post pics when it comes!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> I love your blog! The Burberry coat looks great on you - just after I saw your pic last night i went straight on 'the outnet' and they had a black classic wool coat back in stock in my size! - the measurements seem 3 inches shorter than the trench I tried so I have my fingers crossed this time! I'll post pics when it comes!



Thanks *mere*, I'm happy to hear you like it! It's not the most fancy blog out there, but for me it's important to post stuff about my daily life - and also in an easy way, so pics are sometimes crappy because I use iPhone camera and post straight from there using a blog app 

I'm so happy to hear you ordered another Burberry coat! Let's hope this one will fit you better than the others I'm crossing my fingers too and can't wait for pics!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I want it to be cold enough here to wear my coats!!  

When will this heat ever end??

Hi ladies! Hope all is well with all of you-*A*, I love your blog!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning ladies!

Thanks *Susan* Still super warm in Cali? Haha, I have the opposide problem, I wish it was warmer here! Too cold... but of course I can wear jackets and coats

*Ches*, how did the wedding go?


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks *mere*, I'm happy to hear you like it! It's not the most fancy blog out there, but for me it's important to post stuff about my daily life - and also in an easy way, so pics are sometimes crappy because I use iPhone camera and post straight from there using a blog app
> 
> I'm so happy to hear you ordered another Burberry coat! Let's hope this one *will fit you better than the others* I'm crossing my fingers too and can't wait for pics!


 
yes I hope so too! I'm going to have to really love it as I am going to Brussells on Friday with some girlfriends and I was hoping to purchase a 2010 black First - if i keep this coat it may sacrifice my Bal :cry: 
Having just bought the castagna City I cannot really have both.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, I couldn't go for the wedding - both the church wedding and lunch reception - in the end. 

My Jack Russell terrier, Rascal, was sent to the vet last Wednesday because he swallowed something, though we have no idea what. He was in pain and didn't eat and was vomiting intermittently, so we sent him to the vet and X-ray showed foreign object in his stomach. The vet admitted him and placed him on a drip to 'feed' him and said to monitor and hope Rascal'd poo the foreign object out, otherwise he'd need surgery.

Rascal spent 2 days in the hospital and at his discharge, the vet said we would have to monitor him over the next 5 days. If possible, vet prefers not to operate on Rascal. So Rascal came home on Friday. 

He still seemed rather subdued and lethargic then, so I stayed home to monitor him on Saturday since everyone else would be out. Then Saturday evening, he seemed perkier, walking about at least. So I thought he should be fine. 

Sunday morning, he's back to his lethargic self so I decided to skip the reception too. But happy to report, Rascal finally got his appetite back, and even managed to poo after days of constipation. He was back to his hyperactive self before I left the house earlier for my Japanese oral exam.


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> yes I hope so too! I'm going to have to really love it as I am going to Brussells on Friday with some girlfriends and I was hoping to purchase a 2010 black First - if i keep this coat it may sacrifice my Bal :cry:
> Having just bought the castagna City I cannot really have both.



Oh no, that will be a though decision, especially if you LOVE the coat! A girls' trip to Brussells sounds fun


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> *p&p*, I couldn't go for the wedding - both the church wedding and lunch reception - in the end.
> 
> My Jack Russell terrier, Rascal, was sent to the vet last Wednesday because he swallowed something, though we have no idea what. He was in pain and didn't eat and was vomiting intermittently, so we sent him to the vet and X-ray showed foreign object in his stomach. The vet admitted him and placed him on a drip to 'feed' him and said to monitor and hope Rascal'd poo the foreign object out, otherwise he'd need surgery.
> 
> Rascal spent 2 days in the hospital and at his discharge, the vet said we would have to monitor him over the next 5 days. If possible, vet prefers not to operate on Rascal. So Rascal came home on Friday.
> 
> He still seemed rather subdued and lethargic then, so I stayed home to monitor him on Saturday since everyone else would be out. Then Saturday evening, he seemed perkier, walking about at least. So I thought he should be fine.
> 
> Sunday morning, he's back to his lethargic self so I decided to skip the reception too. But happy to report, Rascal finally got his appetite back, and even managed to poo after days of constipation. He was back to his hyperactive self before I left the house earlier for my Japanese oral exam.


 Oh poor little fella! Rascal is such a sweet name - I'm so glad he is feeling a lot better! And do you know now what he swallowed??


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *p&p*, I couldn't go for the wedding - both the church wedding and lunch reception - in the end.
> 
> My Jack Russell terrier, Rascal, was sent to the vet last Wednesday because he swallowed something, though we have no idea what. He was in pain and didn't eat and was vomiting intermittently, so we sent him to the vet and X-ray showed foreign object in his stomach. The vet admitted him and placed him on a drip to 'feed' him and said to monitor and hope Rascal'd poo the foreign object out, otherwise he'd need surgery.
> 
> Rascal spent 2 days in the hospital and at his discharge, the vet said we would have to monitor him over the next 5 days. If possible, vet prefers not to operate on Rascal. So Rascal came home on Friday.
> 
> He still seemed rather subdued and lethargic then, so I stayed home to monitor him on Saturday since everyone else would be out. Then Saturday evening, he seemed perkier, walking about at least. So I thought he should be fine.
> 
> Sunday morning, he's back to his lethargic self so I decided to skip the reception too. But happy to report, Rascal finally got his appetite back, and even managed to poo after days of constipation. He was back to his hyperactive self before I left the house earlier for my Japanese oral exam.



Oh no, I'm so sad to hear about your sweet Rascal Really sorry about the wedding too but he comes first of course, I can't blame you for not going. But he's better now and that is good! Our little fur balls are so precious, they are like family members. I know how upset I was when Jimmi was sick so I can totally relate to how you felt

But at least you could do your Japanese exam, how did it go??


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Thank you 

Well, I was too stressed over the oral, and forgot quite a number of things. But at least the teachers were rather nice over it, so I don't think I'll do well, but neither will I fare badly.


----------



## wonderwoman9

haven't been on much but just wanted to say hi!

susan - send me some of that heat!! 50's for the high today - i hate it!!


----------



## Susan Lee

Oh no *Ches*!! Glad he is home-did you ever find out what he ate? What a silly goose.
Glad your teachers were nice about your exam. I wouldnt have been able to concentrate either!

*A & B*-I'll gladly send you some of this heat! Its just so annoying when you have a closet full of clothes to wear in cooler weather and all I can do as look at them longingly. Sigh.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, *Susan* Nope, still no idea what he ate. Don't think he poo-ed it out yet. But at least he's regained his appetite and hyperactivity!

I can send you ladies some heat too! Though SG has been unexpectedly cool recently with all the rain, hovering around 70-80s Usually, we're in the high 80s.


----------



## Livia1

Hi ladies, thank you for all your sweet comments  I'm fine, just needed a small break 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Will try and catch up.



*Ches*, sorry to hear about Rascal. I hope he is doing better.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you!

I missed you! *maxxout* and I have been flirting like crazy in the other thread because you were not there to stop us.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Thank you!
> 
> I missed you! *maxxout* and I have been flirting like crazy in the other thread because you were not there to stop us.



I had a feeling that would happen when the two of you were left unsupervised  but I had hoped some of the other ladies would have kept an eye on you two.  



Missed you too


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Well, I think *p&p* was quite amused but she didn't stop us.


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Hey, *Susan* Nope, still no idea what he ate. Don't think he poo-ed it out yet. But at least he's regained his appetite and hyperactivity!
> 
> I can send you ladies some heat too! Though SG has been unexpectedly cool recently with all the rain, hovering around 70-80s Usually, we're in the high 80s.


 -2&#730; C here today - wish I had a Bal jacket to keep me warm!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^The only time it's ever -2ºC in SG would be inside a freezer. 

A warm balmy 25ºC here...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evening, ladies! It's a lovely cool rainy evening here. 

*tsuarsawan*, I finished watching all 203 episodes of the anime, Katekyou Hitman Reborn. I really enjoyed it.  Gone back to watching the other anime, Hikaru no Go, which is more serious and not as wacky.


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> I love your blog! The Burberry coat looks great on you - just after I saw your pic last night i went straight on 'the outnet' and they had a black classic wool coat back in stock in my size! - the measurements seem 3 inches shorter than the trench I tried so I have my fingers crossed this time! I'll post pics when it comes!


I'm soooo dissapointed in my Burberry Coat! but at least it means there may be a Bal First able to come my way now! 
Took a couple of pics but they're not very good - the fit was awful - seemingly loads of 'bagginess' under the arms and around the torso but fitted on my hips!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> I'm soooo dissapointed in my Burberry Coat! but at least it means there may be a Bal First able to come my way now!
> Took a couple of pics but they're not very good - the fit was awful - seemingly loads of 'bagginess' under the arms and around the torso but fitted on my hips!



Oh I can totally see what you mean, it looks like a men's coat! Too big for you as well and it does nothing for your figure. Sorry, I don't mean to be harsh but I think you agree You are having bad luck with Burberry coats lately!

At least you can save those extra money and buy a First on your girls trip now


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Oh I can totally see what you mean, it looks like a men's coat! Too big for you as well and it does nothing for your figure. Sorry, I don't mean to be harsh but I think you agree You are having bad luck with Burberry coats lately!
> 
> At least you can save those extra money and buy a First on your girls trip now


 yes it was really awful - it's ok! It's only a UK 10 and I'm not a _small_ 10. It felt wonderful - so soft - but as you say did absolutely nothing for me - it needed to be fitted but it was sort of shaped like a sack! Oh well - Belgium Bals here I come!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Burberry has great coats, but now all of them fits well But maybe you'll find the perfect one another time.

Oh and *mere*, what do you think about Prince William and Kate's engagement?? Oh, how I love a royal wedding!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I cried my eyes out when Crown princess Victoria got married in June... According to BF I was so hopeless that he filmed me! Now isn't he a nice guy?


----------



## mere girl

^^ it's about time too - the poor girl has been waiting 10 years! 
I thought she came across really lovely in an interview they gave this evening - it's the first time I have heard her speak I think. They seem to be very much in love and I think it is really special that she has Diana's engagement ring!
I will certainly cry at the wedding - but then I cry at anything and everything really!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Evening, ladies! It's a lovely cool rainy evening here.
> 
> *tsuarsawan*, I finished watching all 203 episodes of the anime, Katekyou Hitman Reborn. I really enjoyed it.  Gone back to watching the other anime, Hikaru no Go, which is more serious and not as wacky.


 
Morning ladies!

Good girl *ches*! You don't muck around, do you sweetie? I have started reading my trilogy books. "*Girl with the dragon tattoo*." So have been on a break with the Japanese anime's of late.  (exception is Naruto of course, must keep up with the manga & episodes). Did I tell you I cheated and watched Girl with the dragon tattoo? Loved it. Going to watch the 2nd movie later this week with a friend of mine. Girl who played with fire. Hooked & addicted I am..
First book is so slow to kick on. Up to page 30...
Got over 500 pages to go... 

BTW almost forgot, how is Rascal feeling? Better? 
I love that name Rascal. 

*Livia1 *welcome back, you were certainly missed my dear. 
*ches* awarded maxxout 10 bonus points (so jealous I was ) we need you around to keep these girls in line.:lolots:

I had no idea Prince William and Kate have been together 10 years.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning, *tsuarsawan* and ladies.

My trilogy books are still wrapped in their packaging, untouched since I bought them a couple of weeks ago. Yes, you told me me you watched the movie. Glad you enjoyed it.

Rascal is pretty much back to his normal self. Thank you. And it was a bad idea naming him Rascal, because he seems to be making every effort to live up to that name. Often, we'd wondered if naming him Angel would have made a difference in his behaviour. 

As for Prince William and Kate, I believe they have been together since university days and they do make a lovely couple. All the best to them!

And hope I don't get slammed for saying this  haven't looked at a pic of Prince Will for the longest time, and I'm shocked at how different he looks! Though I think the last time I saw his picture was when he was a little boy offering flowers at his mother's funeral. Oops...

And I JUST realised this, if we keep to our London 2011, I just might get to see some of the wedding hype?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^haha not sure if calling your sweet dog Angel would have made any difference. I prefer Rascal.  
I know what you mean *ches*. I haven't paid too much attention to prince William of late. He has aged a little. Is that what you meant by it?  Could it be because he is going bald in the crown area. ooh dear didn't realise just how bad it was.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ about Angel vs Rascal

Yes, yes! He just seems so much older than his 28 years...


----------



## purses & pugs

Good morning sweet ladies! Soooo cold here today, brrrrrr...

*mere*, that's right, hasn't she been called The Princess of Waiting in the tabloids?

OMG *Ches*, you are right...we could be in the middle of the wedding craze if when we meet Better find out when the wedding date is and then you should book a hotell fast as h... because prizes will be crazy, not to mention places will be fully booked!! 

And lol at that pic *T*! Poor guy going bald at such a young age... Prince Charles still seem to have a lot of hair so his genes can't be blamed, at least there one thing he can't be blamed for


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ spot on *AM*. We cant blame him this time. How naughty of me to track that pic down  ...* ches* started it....:lolots::lolots:

ooh I have been tracking an almost brand new Sapphire GGH PT ladies. 
I was blown away by how much it fetched... Care to guess my lovelies?
I wonder who the lucky lady was that snatched that babe.??? :wondering
I stopped bidding at $1600...:cry:


----------



## purses & pugs

^no *T*, you're not naughty...everybody know he's become thin haired:lolots:

oooh *Sapphire*, my fav purple... I can imagine it looks great with GGH! How much was the winning bid?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ I better not say, **A** That may be disrespectful. 

I just hope who ever that lucky lady is, that she will do a reveal. I want to see modelled pics. It was gorgeous..... 

Hope you have a nice day at work today sweetie.


----------



## purses & pugs

^ooops sorry, I didn't think about that So she was a tpf-er then you think?

(btw. just saw your emails, will read it now sweetie!)


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^could be! That's why I better not. There were over 30 bids. I dare say a few of us were bidding...


----------



## tsuarsawan

I was also eyeing an Amethyst GGH PT & that was gone before I could blink! :lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^could be! That's why I better not. There were over 30 bids. I dare say a few of us were bidding...



Ohhh, that must have been one amazing bag!! 



tsuarsawan said:


> I was also eyeing an Amethyst GGH PT & that was gone before I could blink! :lolots:



Hahaha! Amethyst is so popular


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ I would go another... could you Imagine GGH???....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hi ladies! I am considering purchasing a 2nd Bbag for Spring. I haven't made a purchase in a while, I have a 2007 Twiggy. I am wondering if any of you have had any color issues with Maldives or Electric Blue? And are either of these colors dated, you know, so last year? I appreciate any input, thank you!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Hi girls,i believe this is the first time i post here? I dont believe why inever thought of coming here before. Just want to say that im glad i decided to post here


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^hi *seahorseinstripes*, what took you so long? 

*it'sanaddiction* I don't own either color. So maybe I shouldn't comment. 

Not sure about the Electric Blue, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Maldives has had some fading issues. Perhaps some of the other lovely ladies who own these gorgeous colors should be able to help you out....Please don't quote me just yet.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*it'sanaddiction*, you may want to look at this thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/maldives-owners-help-641674.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^tsuarsawan, thank you for the link! I knew I remembered something about Maldives, now I must decide if turning a little yellow will bother me, hmmm..


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*Tsuarsawan* i know lol. Well im glad im here now though

Hey, what u girls think about the spring2011 collection? I see bal do a lot of non moto bag for the season and i hate it!!! I cant believe i will ever say i hate bal but i am saying it now.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ I am not keen on the collection. I don't mind the wallets. Give me a city anyday.....


----------



## mochiblure

Heya ladies, don't forget to wish *Ches *a Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ :shame: Thank you. You're too kind.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Happy birthday my sweet friend Ches* 

Have an awesome day sweetie!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. 

Sadly, I spent the whole of yesterday studying Still studying now in fact for my Japanese exam tonight! 

Shall properly celebrate my birthday over the weekend instead.

EDIT: 5678 posts < such a nice number, don't you think?


----------



## pixiejenna

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^haha not sure if calling your sweet dog Angel would have made any difference. I prefer Rascal.
> I know what you mean *ches*. I haven't paid too much attention to prince William of late. He has aged a little. Is that what you meant by it?  Could it be because he is going bald in the crown area. ooh dear didn't realise just how bad it was.



I noticed this a year ago when they started pushing the engagement/wedding rumors in the tabloids. Unfortunately for him he has his fathers receding hairline. It really ages him. I think back to a guy I used to work with only a few years older than me but he already had a receding hairline(very much like Prince William) and it made him look much older than he really was(mid 20's).


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh you poor dear, you spent the day studying yesterday. Your such a good girl *ches*. I can only hope & pray my DD will study hard as you do dear, when she's all grown up of course...  
She must be well educated & with a flourishing career. Masters or PHD would be nice....  aarrggghh masters will do...
Imigine all the designer bags she could have under her belt? She must be a career woman & never have to rely on a man financially. 
Of course what I really want is that she will take her old ageing mum shopping around to places like Paris, Milan, New York.. :lolots:

seriously *ches* enjoy your birthday this weekend sweetie & good luck with your exam.....

*pixiejenna* I can't say I read into the tabloids that much sweetie. Poor Wills having a reciding hair line. I'm sure Kate wont mind though. I'm sure she loves him just the way he is. Wonder if she loves his wealth just as much??? :lolots: Is she wealthy in her own right, do you know?


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate to say it but I'm a gossip junkie.  I get most of the gossip online Via Perezhilton, by the time the gossip mags print the "news" is already old, lol. Kate's family is pretty well off they have their own company. Both Kate & Prince William went to the same university and that's where they met/became a couple. Since her family is pretty well of I don't think it's a money thing for her so much.


----------



## tsuarsawan

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but I'm a gossip junkie. I get most of the gossip online Via Perezhilton, by the time the gossip mags print the "news" is already old, lol. Kate's family is pretty well off they have their own company. Both Kate & Prince William went to the same university and that's where they met/became a couple. Since her family is pretty well of I don't think it's a money thing for her so much.


 
Nice to hear she is wealthy in her own right. I wish them well. I'm sure the wedding will be something. Wonder which designer she'll go for?


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweet *Ches*, was it your birthday yesterday? And you didn't say anything

Awww...and you spent your day studying, you are such a good girl. 
I hope you'll have a fantastic celebration this weekend instead then

*Happy belated birthday dear!!!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you, *p&p*.

On a side note, I read that Prince William's receding hairline was inherited from his mum's side - apparently his maternal grandfather had the same problem. But oh my, he's only 28!


----------



## ieweuyhs

By the way, did you gals receive Aloha Rag's email today? What are your thoughts on Vert Menthe and Dark Night?


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

^^*Happy belated birthday Ches!!* Hope you have a fabulous weekend planned to celebrate!! 

I didnt get that email from Aloha Rag-Anyone care to share?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *Susan*! 

Shopping is in the books


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, here ya go!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Thankya ladies-I am thinking Dark Night is super close in color to Marine. Whew! I'm safe!


----------



## purses & pugs

^hard to tell,  many are hoping it will be like Officier. But since I'll be getting Blue Roi very soon I'm safe too! One dark blur will be enough for me (I think, lol!)

I like Ardoise if it's not a lilac-ish grey, can't stand lilac undertones on light colors! Sorry...


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't wait to see a real Vert Menthe swatch I'd love a teal bag! The Dark Night I'm not that thrilled about, it just looks like a dark blue but maybe on a real swatch I might like it more depending on the undertones of it.


----------



## tsuarsawan

It's really disappointing that Balenciaga can't bring out a Red. Or even a deep Purple.... I find myself still drooling over past colors rather than new colors about to be launched.  What a shame. In all honesty ladies, I think this color chart is a far cry from what the colors will be like IRL.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I agree. AR's colour charts are usually quite far off, especially for such colour blocks rather than the usual leather swatches. 

In any case, I think I'll probably be safe. Not a fan of Ardoise - too elephant-y. 

Yay! Exams are over! Time to party! And it's TGIF!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yay, that's great *Ches*! How will you celebrate? You have two thing to celebrate now


----------



## purses & pugs

I'll just booked two trips! One to London during Easter to visit my friend and one to Paris in May


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Oooh!!! So envious!

What about Japan??? Still going?

I'm on my way to collect my birthday cake. The trip here was another joke. Argh! Missed a bus by 20 meters. Waited half an hour for another bus. Then... 2 buses came at the same time.


----------



## purses & pugs

^that is so annoying!!

We are definitely going to Japan, but we have decided to postpone it a little. Either go next fall or spring 2012. This spring we have decided to only take small trips like this and save up some $.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oooh...

So envious of you living in Europe - most cool places are just a hop away!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I agree, we are lucly that way. And a Norwerian airline (called Norwegian!) have very cheap flights to most desinations in Europe, especially if you book a few months in advance. 

Both trips I've booked now is when we have public holidays (Easter and 17th of May which is our National day) so both trips will last for 4-5 days and I only take 1 day off from work!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Nice!!! Next year seem to have a lot of long weekends with all these lovely holidays falling on the weekends, especially Sundays, where we get the following Monday off too then!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes that is always great!

I'll be leaving office now and will get home to make dinner. Have a wonderful evening *Ches *and have a great celebration this weekend


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's another 34 minutes to midnight here!

Thank you and have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG!

You know what I just realised about Aloha Rag's colour swatch? There's White, but no Black! Why? 

I thought Black was a staple, and appears every year in the colour swatches; White, on the other hand, seems to be seasonal? 

But AR's email did state they're expecting Black, so why isn't the colour swatch there? 

P.S. It's 2.48 am here. Was just re-reading the AR email when it struck me, so pardon my OTT reaction. :shame:

Good night, ladies!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Have you guys seen the new 2100 lines?

http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/balenciaga-spring-2011-is-full-of-color-texture-643220.html

There is a little bit culture shock to me with several styles.


----------



## redskater

HandbagAngel said:


> Have you guys seen the new 2100 lines?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/balenciaga-spring-2011-is-full-of-color-texture-643220.html
> 
> There is a little bit culture shock to me with several styles.



hum, I do like the ones that look a bit like the muse.  Some are just too busy for me, but yes, I guess it does have something for everyone!  just keep giving me the moto line!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Oops... sorry for my typo. 2100 line?!  I meant 2011 line.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ooh... Thank you for that link, *HandbagAngel*!

I must say, a lot of exotic leather and suede it seems!

Variation of the Velo? I'm really hoping for a GSH Velo...






This seems similar to the Folk, but somehow the dimensions look different, even smaller?





These dimensions are just bizarre - overly long or overly wide...





Waist pouch?





Is it just me, or does this look like a Kelly, with that flap thingy over it?





This looks new... And I'm presuming big since it has two panels of leather in front.





This looks like a hideous fake! Where do I even begin? The colour, the rounded leather pieces...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Just a few pics... I wore my beloved Marine GSH Day at my sons formal graduation. So proud I was......(of my son of course )


----------



## HandbagAngel

tsuarsawan, congratulation to your son's graduation! You got to be a proud mommy!  I love Marine SGH combo!



About 2011 line, I like this color a lot but not the material:


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks HandbagAngel  ooh I do like this color, very pretty. I think it's suede.


----------



## ashxoxo

HandbagAngel said:


> Have you guys seen the new 2100 lines?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/balenciaga-spring-2011-is-full-of-color-texture-643220.html
> 
> There is a little bit culture shock to me with several styles.



I might be a minority but I really like the new styles!!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the colours though, not so much!


----------



## Susan Lee

LOVE that suede color *Handbagangel!* I am not a fan of suede but I so love the color 

Not digging the new styles at all. Good for my wallet!

Aloha ladies-hope you are all having a wonderful weekend


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, Susan. 

Good afternoon, ladies! I can't believe it's Sunday afternoon already! Where did the weekend go? 

Congratulations, *tsuarsawan*! So he's starting primary school next?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks *ches*! Primary school is for my 7 year old sweetie....
My week off went so quickly for me. I can't believe I'm back at work tomorrow..

Finally finished my garden today. Time to relax now...
Booking my holiday soon *ches*. Can't wait


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ahh... Ooops, my bad. :shame:

Yes! I can't believe it's Monday in less than 12 hours already! 

Must let me know when you're coming to SG! We need to have tea and go shopping!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Just a few pics... I wore my beloved Marine GSH Day at my sons formal graduation. So proud I was......(of my son of course )



You look great T! Love your Marine, so beautiful How did your son'r graduation go? I hope you all had a wonderful celebration


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi ladies! I hate Sundays... must be because it's the day before Monday But I'm going to watch the new Harry Potter movie today so I'm very excited! 

*Ches*, how did your bday celebration go? Hope you had a great time!:buttercup:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I hate Mondays too... Still have some work stuff to finish up for tomorrow but I'm procrastinating here on tPF. Checking out CELINE Luggage Totes. 

It was great. Just a simple lunch with friends and dinner with family. We had CAKE! Woo hoo!


----------



## purses & pugs

^wow, you crazy people had CAKE?? I sounds like you had a great day, hope you got some nice presents too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Of course! What's a party without cake?


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, you're right! 
I'm going out in the cold now...brrrrr. But Jimmi needs a walk so I do not have a choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have a nice Sunday evening!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Have fun! It's a hot 32ºC here!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yeah, rub it in!!!:censor:


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## purses & pugs




----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, I wish it was colder here, with snow and all too! The grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## purses & pugs

Really? You are crazy, haha!! Ok, i's nice during Christmas and for another month or two so I can ski, but winter is TOO long here so that is why I'm getting depressed... Super cold and dark for 6 months...ugh. 

OK Jimmi looks at me with begging puppy eyes now, I must go out!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yeah, I've been told I'm not exactly right in the head. 

Enjoy your walk with Jimmi. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## yunces

*tsuarsawan* congratulation for ur son and marine gsh day looks fit on you too 

Hello ladies, welcoming Monday already..got an email just now. errrr,,part of job description for tomorrow.


----------



## ashxoxo

^^^ Hello! Hate when Monday creeps backwards to Sunday!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning, ladies! Here's to keeping the Monday blues away... 

*p&p*, I found a thread where you can post your holiday pics with your bags! Check it out!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/when-a-bag-goes-travelling-622795.html


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Ahh... Ooops, my bad.
> 
> Yes! I can't believe it's Monday in less than 12 hours already!
> 
> Must let me know when you're coming to SG! We need to have tea and go shopping!


 
*ches* I will confirm the dates in the next few weeks. Around 5th or 6th of March I should be in Singapore. When is it Chinese New Year? I can come back at a later date if its a busy time......
Tea & shopping sounds good to me.... Will there be any sales around this time?  (I guess not) 
I want to go to the Balenciaga boutique of course. I need to see the boutique & all it's goodies. Smell the leather, check out certain styles on me... Miu Miu & Chanel as well. I can't wait.....
*purses & pugs* thanks sweetie! It was such an incredible night. I couldn't help but be so proud all. I can't believe my son has already graduated. Fingers crossed he is able to get into his tafe course & then University... 
He wont find out until January.... 
He bought the most gorgeous bunch of Pink roses for his partner. 
The food was very nice & I couldn't help myself taking lots of pics from my brothers new SLR camera....Did you notice the cute dog charm I had on the Marine? 

*yunces* thanks sweetie!  It was a beautiful night & it felt good wearing my Marine. I so desperately need a clutch though. (for evening)

32 today in sunny Melbourne.....


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*Purses & pugs* i love your pug, reminds me of my best friend's pug which was also my neighbour, the pug used to come visit my house in the evening lol
But someone stole him, we missed him dearly 
Pugs are amazing pet


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> *ches* I will confirm the dates in the next few weeks. Around 5th or 6th of March I should be in Singapore. When is it Chinese New Year? I can come back at a later date if its a busy time......
> Tea & shopping sounds good to me.... Will there be any sales around this time?  (I guess not)
> I want to go to the Balenciaga boutique of course. I need to see the boutique & all it's goodies. Smell the leather, check out certain styles on me... Miu Miu & Chanel as well. I can't wait.....



Hey there! Chinese New Year is earlier next year, Feb 3 - 4. 

March 5 or 6 which is the weekend is good... We can check out Bal, Chanel and Miu Miu altogether, then have tea. 

As for sales, I'm not too sure. But just maybe, because it is around the time of the week long school holidays, so they may have sales to attract customers.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Morning, ladies! Here's to keeping the Monday blues away...
> 
> *p&p*, I found a thread where you can post your holiday pics with your bags! Check it out!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/when-a-bag-goes-travelling-622795.html




Oooo, that is the perfect thread for me!!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> purses & pugs thanks sweetie! It was such an incredible night. I couldn't help but be so proud all. I can't believe my son has already graduated. Fingers crossed he is able to get into his tafe course & then University...
> He wont find out until January....
> He bought the most gorgeous bunch of Pink roses for his partner.
> The food was very nice & I couldn't help myself taking lots of pics from my brothers new SLR camera....Did you notice the cute dog charm I had on the Marine?



Oh that sounds like an amazing celebation! So happy you had a great time and I can imagine you were a proud mama!!
I did no see your charm at first so had to check out your pics again and yes, how cute is that??


----------



## purses & pugs

seahorseinstripes said:


> *Purses & pugs* i love your pug, reminds me of my best friend's pug which was also my neighbour, the pug used to come visit my house in the evening lol
> But someone stole him, we missed him dearly
> Pugs are amazing pet



Thank you!! yes, pugs are the cutest and I love their fun personality But how awful to hear about your best friend's pug...it must have been terrible for her when it was stolen OMG, I can't even imagine what I'll do if that happened to me *knock on wood*


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Yeah it was so sad  we stroll the streets for a few days looking for him.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^OMG!  Did they break into the house to steal the dog?

A friend of mine had her dog on a leash, and when she stopped to chat with someone, someone cut the leash and made off with the dog!  But that happened in US.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh how sad *seahorseinstripes*! So sorry to hear that. Your best friend must miss him dearly...I don't understamd how they can scope so low..


thanks *ches*, works out well if I can get these dates then... 
I'II keep you posted.

*P&P* I only have the one bag charm and it looks best on my Marine... 
I thought you would like it. Here is a close up of it. I think it's adorable.


----------



## purses & pugs

*seahorseinstripes*, gosh I can imagine how terrible that must have been... How awful I would be a total mess! So you never found him again? 

*Ches*, OMG! That is crazy! What the h*** is wrong with people?

*T*, oh yes, that is such a cute charm! Just my cup of tea Very adorable!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yup, when my friend told me, we thought she was kidding. But sadly, no. It's just so crazy!


----------



## yunces

ieweuyhs said:


> Morning, ladies! Here's to keeping the Monday blues away...
> 
> *p&p*, I found a thread where you can post your holiday pics with your bags! Check it out!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/when-a-bag-goes-travelling-622795.html



Yeaaaa please post more pics 

Just ended my Monday and craving for vacation now..hubby going to Singapore and hopefully he bring something from Bals Hilton..My wish


----------



## Susan Lee

Oh goodness, stolen pets? I have heard of that happening here too-right out of peoples backyards or cars. Such a sad world we live in. 

Morning ladies-I have the week off after a crazy few months! Whew!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

They just took the dog, my friend only leaves him outside for a few minute, the dog used to play around inside the fence so no one think it's going to be a problem but unfortunately that was one of those awful day.
The thing is, the dog is not the type that's friendly to stranger, maybe the one who stole him is persuading him with food or something.

It is a crazy world, i had one dog too died from a hit and run in front of my house. We took her to the hospital and got her operated, took her babies out (she was pregnant), she survived the operation but not her puppies, i left the hospital to buy some medicine and we got a call that she died 
It was a very sad day, i cried for days

*Susan lee*, same here, it was a crazy month last month and finally i have some time to breather, catch up movies on dvds and cinemas


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Susan*, you lucky thing! Enjoy your week off! A bit of retail therapy perhaps?


----------



## Livia1

*Ches*, a very happy belated birthday. Hope you had a lovely birthday weekend!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there!

Thank you! Yup, I had a great weekend! Lots of cake!


----------



## Livia1

^^ As you should


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wondering if I should take advantage of my 20% discount and go for an ice cream cake tomorrow. :shame:


----------



## Livia1

ice cream cake ... 20% discount ... I'm only hearing good things here 

I'm enjoying some christmas tea and I caved and got a gingerbread-heart (I had promised myself to wait with the sweets until December 1st. but that tea just begs for gingerbread ... ahem)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I KNOW! That's why I'm tempted. Shall find someone to split the calories with. 

Oooh, I adore gingerbread. Sadly I can't make tasty ones.


----------



## Livia1

^^ There's a very nice bakery just across the street and they have the best chocolate covered gingerbread hearts at christmas.
I would never dare try and make them myself ... I wouldn't be able to control myself. My stomach still aches just thinking about the last time I made tiramisu (:shame


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG! CHOCOLATE + gingerbread?


----------



## Livia1

Yup, danish christmas tradition 
And soon I shall be enjoying Gløgg too (warm redwine with spices, raisins, split almonds and loads of spirits) but that will HAVE to wait untill December


----------



## ieweuyhs

You're making me hungry again. I must try it some day!


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> *Susan*, you lucky thing! Enjoy your week off! A bit of retail therapy perhaps?



I wish! I did find one pair of jeans (skinny jeans for ladies with monster calves like myself-I am so excited) but other than that, no shopping for me. Must focus on the upcoming holidays, and Spencer's meds are $$$$ right now (hes taking an anti inflammatory that is really helping him, but it is definitely not cheap!)

Mmmm gingerbread. I am craving anything sweet now-sea salt caramels, cupcakes....ugh there goes my diet! A lady here in CA makes these rosepetal macaroons and I am dying to try them!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Wondering if I should take advantage of my 20% discount and go for an ice cream cake tomorrow. :shame:


Is that anything to wonder about? Just do it! Sound really yummy



Livia1 said:


> Yup, danish christmas tradition
> And soon I shall be enjoying Gløgg too (warm redwine with spices, raisins, split almonds and loads of spirits) but that will HAVE to wait untill December



Ahhh yum, gløgg I love gløgg! It's a Norwegian tradition too and I love it when it's mixed with red wine. 




Susan Lee said:


> I wish! I did find one pair of jeans (skinny jeans for ladies with monster calves like myself-I am so excited) but other than that, no shopping for me. Must focus on the upcoming holidays, and Spencer's meds are $$$$ right now (hes taking an anti inflammatory that is really helping him, but it is definitely not cheap!)
> 
> Mmmm gingerbread. I am craving anything sweet now-sea salt caramels, cupcakes....ugh there goes my diet! A lady here in CA makes these rosepetal macaroons and I am dying to try them!



I'm happy to hear Spence it doing well! I know those meds can be really expensive, Jimmi is taking soem really expensive eye drops too...which he has to take the rest of his life

And oooohh...don't let me think about macaroons Ever since I tasted the Laduree ones in Milan I been craving more!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Ahhh yum, gløgg I love gløgg! It's a Norwegian tradition too and I love it when it's mixed with red wine.



I love it too, especially if it's really strong 
Looks like I'll be needing it too (possibly even before Dec. 1st.) because there's a whole lot of snow coming our way in just a few hours. Half the country is apparently already covered in white.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I love it too, especially if it's really strong
> Looks like I'll be needing it too (possibly even before Dec. 1st.) because there's a whole lot of snow coming our way in just a few hours. Half the country is apparently already covered in white.



Really? No snow here at the moment, and we usually get more than you But it's a little cosy with snow I think, especially around Christmas. And also you'll get another excuse to drink really strong gløgg Darn, now I want it too - with ginger bread!


----------



## Susan Lee

*P&P*-yah they get $$ dont they? Hes been on thyroid meds for a long time, and now the anti inflammatory. But its so worth it to see him feeling better during this time, and I know you know what I mean!

Mmmmm macaroons....hehehe....

Snow! *Livia*-that sounds so lovely! Snow on the mountains here but no snow where I live. Too warm!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Really? No snow here at the moment, and we usually get more than you But it's a little cosy with snow I think, especially around Christmas. And also you'll get another excuse to drink really strong gløgg Darn, now I want it too - with ginger bread!



Yeah I know, it's quite sudden with the snow. Especially since we've had rather mild weather for the last couple of days with about 5 degrees. Now we're looking at a week of -5 degrees and lots of snow 
I do absolutely love snow; I'm Scandinavian after all  and my birthday is in January so I'm a winter person for sure. Last years winter though was so cold and so long, I wouldn't mind skipping this one and head straight to spring.


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> *P&P*-yah they get $$ dont they? Hes been on thyroid meds for a long time, and now the anti inflammatory. But its so worth it to see him feeling better during this time, and I know you know what I mean!
> 
> Mmmmm macaroons....hehehe....



Absolutely! You don't even think twice when they need help, after all they are family


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> Snow! *Livia*-that sounds so lovely! Snow on the mountains here but no snow where I live. Too warm!



I am actually looking forward to the snow, have been waiting for it since this afternoon 
I didn't know your doggie was sick, Susan. I'm so happy to hear he's all better though


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yeah I know, it's quite sudden with the snow. Especially since we've had rather mild weather for the last couple of days with about 5 degrees. Now we're looking at a week of -5 degrees and lots of snow
> I do absolutely love snow; I'm Scandinavian after all  and my birthday is in January so I'm a winter person for sure. Last years winter though was so cold and so long, I wouldn't mind skipping this one and head straight to spring.



Yeah that is rather sudden! But I'm glad you are looking forward to it. I love snow too and love to ski (both cross country and downhill) but you are absolutely right, last year winter was waaay too long. It should end in late February I think But I can only dream, usually winter is hanging on until April here... And it's nice to have birthday during winter, then you have something extra nice to look forward to


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yeah that is rather sudden! But I'm glad you are looking forward to it. I love snow too and love to ski (both cross country and downhill) but you are absolutely right, last year winter was waaay too long. It should end in late February I think But I can only dream, usually winter is hanging on until April here... And it's nice to have birthday during winter, then you have something extra nice to look forward to



It actually started snowing just now but it is still not staying on the ground.
Funny, I've never been a fan of skiing. I prefer to just take a walk in it etc.
It is easier for you I guess since you have so much more of it  Maybe if we had as much here, I would find it natural.


----------



## Susan Lee

Livia1 said:


> I am actually looking forward to the snow, have been waiting for it since this afternoon
> I didn't know your doggie was sick, Susan. I'm so happy to hear he's all better though



Thanks Livia-he has cancer of the nose, which isnt a good thing, but the meds help slow the growth of the tumor and in turn help him feel better (he has wicked arthritis). Hes hangin in there!!

I dont miss shoveling snow, but I do miss playing in it! Spencer loved snow when he was a puppy.


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> Thanks Livia-he has cancer of the nose, which isnt a good thing, but the meds help slow the growth of the tumor and in turn help him feel better (he has wicked arthritis). Hes hangin in there!!
> 
> I dont miss shoveling snow, but I do miss playing in it! Spencer loved snow when he was a puppy.



Awww ... poor boy. That doesn't sound good. You must spoil him ... even more


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> It actually started snowing just now but it is still not staying on the ground.
> Funny, I've never been a fan of skiing. I prefer to just take a walk in it etc.
> It is easier for you I guess since you have so much more of it  Maybe if we had as much here, I would find it natural.



Yes you're right, and also we have a lot of mountains. Skiing is a traditional thing here, almost every Norwegian loves it! An old saying is that Norwegians are born with ski on, lol And I guess it helps that we also have a few good skiers that win a lot of gold medals in the Olympics and stuff 

No snow in sight here yet though, just looked at the weather report. Enjoy it and have some gløgg for me if you can't wait until Dec 1st


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yes you're right, and also we have a lot of mountains. Skiing is a traditional thing here, almost every Norwegian loves it! An old saying is that Norwegians are born with ski on, lol And I guess it helps that we also have a few good skiers that win a lot of gold medals in the Olympics and stuff
> 
> No snow in sight here yet though, just looked at the weather report. Enjoy it and have some gløgg for me if you can't wait until Dec 1st



I think that's excactly it.
I will really try and wait with the gløgg ... and all other christmas treats (well, except for the gingerbread heart today, lol).


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I think that's excactly it.
> I will really try and wait with the gløgg ... and all other christmas treats (well, except for the gingerbread heart today, lol).



Same here, there will be more than enough treats during Christmas


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow! All this talk about snow!!! The only form of precipitation we've been getting is RAIN!  and weather is still pretty hot but at least it's more cloudy than sunny. 

Congratulations, *Susan* on finding your jeans. I'm sure you're just exaggerating, your calves can't be monstrous. 

Funny story a Japanese friend told me about skinny jeans. Apparently, skinny jeans were invented to imitate the legs of dogs? You know fleshy at the top and tapers to skinny points at the paw? Or at least that was what I was told. Anyone know?


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi ladies,
all this talk about Christmas treats is making me hungry..

You Know, I would love to experience a white Christmas some day..
I think that would be lovely....

*ches* that's the first I heard about skinny jeans...interesting!
I know that in the 50's they were wearing the slim pants...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Me too!  I'm dreaming of a white Christmas 

Well, about the skinny jeans, not too sure. Hope someone can enlighten us...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^this is how I picture it!


----------



## purses & pugs

haha *T*, this pic could be from Norway - looks just like this in many neighbourhoods during winter






*Ches*, as for the skinny jeans I have no clue. Never heard that story before!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^possibly **A** then I'll have to come to Norway someday & celebrate a splendid White Christmas........My kids would have a field day with all that white snow. Must have a snow man. Must......

 so cute....


----------



## purses & pugs

^cute snowman* T*! But believe me when you have seen hundres of them after a long winter you can't stand them anymore

Oh and if you like snow you should definitely come over here during Christmas soemtime, it's definitely winter wonderland here then!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^would love to some day *sweetie  * I guess you would get sick of the same old.... Although some things I never get sick of.....Depends what it is .. haha  

It's not that I love snow so much. Just would love to experience the White xmas, by the warm fire place. Snow man & the purity of White snow everywhere.. On all the homes /trees & gardens. That's really beautiful I think..... we get a a warm xmas down under.. ( so different)

Going to do some reading with a cup of Green tea....  Have a wonderful day **A* *


----------



## purses & pugs

^I love snow during Christmas too! I try to imagine a warm and sunny xmas but that's just not possible since I'm not used to it But I love warm and sunny weather so I probably would have that too!

Enjoy your book and tea now dear *T*


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'm with *tsuarsawan* on this. SNOWMAN!!!


----------



## mere girl

We are going skiing over Christmas and New Year so we will definitely have a white Christmas (well I certainly hope so!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good evening, ladies.

Happy turkey day to those who celebrate Thanksgiving!


----------



## ieweuyhs

A highly entertaining read... Do check it out... Guaranteed to brighten your day!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/lol-this-auction-in-the-uk-645876.html


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh no I can't see it, it's been removed
Now I'm curious


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Apparently it violated eBay's "No item for sale" clause, so eBay removed the link. But the seller relisted it. 

The initial questions were deleted, which are a shame. 

One was about the possibility of WHITE snow, not pee-stained yellow snow... Seller assured her of it.

Another one asked if he had a dog, so as to avoid getting poo in the snow. Seller said the dog was kept away from the batch of snow he was selling, so it's as pristine as the day the snow fell. 

A third asked about whether the snow was deep enough for her to play in. He said he can't guarantee, because it's dependent on the weather...


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, you've got to check this out!

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/pug-club-come-post-pics-talk-about-your-364918.html


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Apparently it violated eBay's "No item for sale" clause, so eBay removed the link. But the seller relisted it.
> 
> The initial questions were deleted, which are a shame.
> 
> One was about the possibility of WHITE snow, not pee-stained yellow snow... Seller assured her of it.
> 
> Another one asked if he had a dog, so as to avoid getting poo in the snow. Seller said the dog was kept away from the batch of snow he was selling, so it's as pristine as the day the snow fell.
> 
> A third asked about whether the snow was deep enough for her to play in. He said he can't guarantee, because it's dependent on the weather...



LOL, I saw it now!!! Too funny


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *p&p*, you've got to check this out!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/pug-club-come-post-pics-talk-about-your-364918.html



Oh yay, I will definitely check this out!! Thanks Ches


----------



## ieweuyhs

You're welcome... I've been wandering around tPF. Used to only visit Bal subforum, but I realised there's a whole new world out there!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> You're welcome... I've been wandering around tPF. Used to only visit Bal subforum, but I realised there's a whole new world out there!



Haha!
When I joined tpf I wandered around everywhere, but ended up at the Bal forum of course since I was a hard core Bbag addict already And now I often forget to check other subforums, just do it once in a while.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oooh... I only stayed within the Bal forum since I joined... Though I would wander to other forums to see the amazing collections some tPFers had.

Only started to wander and post in other forums recently. HAHA.


----------



## purses & pugs

^well, better late than never


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed...


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh how gorgeous **A* *Jimmi is just too cute in this photo. Look at him with that adorable look...Hope you don't mind, I just had too.....

*ches*, I really hope your feeling better now...

Have an awesome weekend ladies...


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG! He's so adorable! 

Thank you, *tsuarsawan*. Feeling slightly better but so not looking forward to Monday - I have a pile of work waiting for me.


----------



## purses & pugs

*T*, I don't mind at all sweetie In fact I must admit that I took a pretty good pic of him here It's taken at my office when we were ready to go home and it was so cold that he needed to put on his new coat. 
Hope you have a good weekend!

*Ches*, thank you And I hope you feel better as well and hope you'll have a relaxing weekend. I really feel bad for you for having such a heavy migraine. I have small attacks sometimes, the longest lasted for 5-6 hours and I seriously thought I would die!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. The migraine has mostly subsided... Just slight headache which is manageable. 

ARGH! The more I look at Jimmi's pictures, the more I want to abduct him! :ninja:


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ haha watch out for Ninja *ches....:ninja::ninja::ninja:* **A**
so glad to hear your migraine is a little better* ches*. Must be awful...
Do you have to go into work if your not feeling the best?
What causes migranes? I wonder....

**A** that pic of Jimmi is just the best. Love his coat...


----------



## Susan Lee

Happy Saturday ladies! Just popping in to say hi-havent been around much, been spending lots of time with my poochie  Hope you are all well!

Jimmi is just the darn cutest thing. I want to smush him!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^hey *Susan*, nice to hear from you sweetie! I don't blame you for spending heaps of time with your darling poochie...
I just did some gardening, what a nice day it is in Melbourne...


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, oh my, I'm gonna watch out now...:ninja: don't abduct my precious Jimmi!! lol

*T*, yes his coat is very cute and also very warm - perfect these days, yesterday it was minus 19 degrees Celsius here

*Susan*, aw thank you! How is Spencer?

*BalJackie*, welcome to the forum:welcome2:


----------



## mere girl

BalJackie said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm new to this PurseForum thing, but I'm very excited to meet all of you. It sounds like this is a great place to learn and talk about our passions. I look forward to joining the community


 Welcome! You can certainly talk non-stop Bal passion on here! Do you have a Balenciaga collection? (I have three and an accessory - my limit unfortunately!)


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks *T*-so glad you are having nice weather there! Its finally getting chilly here!

Hi* A!* Spencer is ok, his tumor is moving (which is so weird to me) and now its on the roof of his mouth. So hes eating a mix of soft can food/brown rice since the hard food is too rough for his loose teeth. How is Jimmi doing? Love his little sweater!

Welcome BalJackie! Lots of friendly ladies here-glad you found us!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, oh my, I'm gonna watch out now...:ninja: don't abduct my precious Jimmi!! lol
> 
> *T*, yes his coat is very cute and also very warm - perfect these days, yesterday it was minus 19 degrees Celsius here
> 
> *Susan*, aw thank you! How is Spencer?
> 
> *BalJackie*, welcome to the forum:welcome2:


 

OMG **A** minus 19 degrees celsius??? I can't say I've ever experience cold weather like that.. ooohhhh must be freezing.................

*Susan*, you must be so over the heat, glad it's cooler for you...
Is Spence in good spirits? Must be so uncomfortable for the darling...

welcome *BalJackie, *we talk about anything & everything in this thread.


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Hi* A!* Spencer is ok, his tumor is moving (which is so weird to me) and now its on the roof of his mouth. So hes eating a mix of soft can food/brown rice since the hard food is too rough for his loose teeth. How is Jimmi doing? Love his little sweater!



Really, moving? That sounds weird to me too, but as long as he is not in pain it's OK And I hope Spence likes his new food 
Jimmi is doing fine but he doesn't like the cold very much, and I almost need to drag him out for little walks. He does what he have to do right outside the door and then immediately wants to go inside


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> OMG **A** minus 19 degrees celsius??? I can't say I've ever experience cold weather like that.. ooohhhh must be freezing.................



I know, it's freeeezing!! Luckily it's not that cold today, I guess around minus 5. But I'd rather be in Melbourne right now


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'd be happy if SG was even 19ºC... We're looking at 24 - 32ºC today, with expected showers...

And yay! My 6000th post...


----------



## Livia1

Chatty *Ches *







We had -5°C today - warmer than last week


----------



## ieweuyhs

That's me! Chatterbox! 

Oooh... Sounds nice... It's so warm here.


----------



## Livia1

It is nice, especially all the snow and the fact that the snow will most likely continue all through christmas, yay!
Last week we had -15°C though and that's just too cold!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh... Sounds like a lovely white Christmas is in store!

So what have you been up to? Haven't seen you around much...

Started on your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Livia1

Well, after my break from tPF I still have not recovered my love completely so I'm only on here every once in a while. Tonight I'm enjoying it though.

I have only bought one christmas gift yet and that's for my cat, lol 
I have most planned though except for BF.

I am very much in a christmas mood though! We're getting a tree next weekend and I've already gotten the decorations for it - I can't wait.
What about you?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh... I've been wandering around the entire tPF rather than just remaining in the Bal subforum. 

I haven't bought any Christmas gifts yet. Going shopping this weekend...  

Spent the first week of December in bed due to a bad migraine, so I'm still trying to get in the groove of things... Feeling like the Grinch at the moment. Hopefully weekend shopping will get me more into the Christmas mood.

I have to share this with you. They are adorable!


----------



## Livia1

Ugh, sorry to hear about your migraine. Gladly, that's not something I suffer from.
I'm sure some shopping this weekend will put you in a christmas mood. Though christmas shopping + weekend + middle of December is not necessarily a good combo 

Those animals are too cute. The elephant is adorable. And they are heavy! 1 kg.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I like this Lion! They're supposed to be bookends or doorstops so have to be heavy.

And precisely because it's heavy, shipping costs a bomb!


----------



## Livia1

Oh, of course 

That lion is too cute. Love the mane.


----------



## ieweuyhs

YES YES!!! I love that mane too! So wild!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies-been taking a bit of a break too, been wandering forums here and there but mostly spending time with my hubby and Spencer 

Love those animals Ches! The lion's mane is super cute!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, *Susan*! Hope Spencer's having a good time!

Yes, I adore that funky lion mane so much!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies, here's a little something to cheer up your week. I hate Mondays.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Now that is just too stinking cute!!!

I am so counting the days until my christmas break. I could so use a break!!! And monday-UGH dont get me started!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'm counting the days to the end of the month! Christmas break isn't really a break for me.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey ladies, here's a little something to cheer up your week. I hate Mondays.



Aww...that is a really, really cute pic! 
I hate Mondays too, and today it was even worse because I overslept Oh well, it's soon over.


----------



## jingga18

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please tell me what a *Black GSH City* would cost me if I bought it in *Milan*?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jingga18

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey ladies, here's a little something to cheer up your week. I hate Mondays.




awwwwwwwww that's tooooo cuteeeeeeee..


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^There's a sticky in the Bal Reference section about Dimensions/Serial Numbers/Prices etc where you can find the prices for the bag. I'm tPFing on my BB so it's tedious to attach links. 

If I remember correctly, Bal Milan doesn't accept mail orders any more. There was a thread about it. You could do a search for it. 



purses & pugs said:


> Aww...that is a really, really cute pic!
> I hate Mondays too, and today it was even worse because I overslept Oh well, it's soon over.



Oh dear... For me, I often oversleep on Mondays. And the irony is that I would wake up at my usual time in the morning on weekends, even without the alarm clock, but just not on Mondays! Guess there's something about the Monday air.


----------



## tsuarsawan

adorable *ches*. I may be a little late as it's Tuesday now. Never mind, bought a smile on my face, as I don't like Tuesday's either.


----------



## mere girl

Ok - confess all here and now......who just bought* REREsaurus' *black Twiggy off bonanzle???? who was it????? I am so so envious of you whoever you are! you are so so lucky! I was busy faffing about working out silly customs fees and breaking up a 'fight' between my two boys and I MISSED out!
please reveal when you get it so I can cry even more!

edit - congratulations BTW whoever you are - I'm sure it has gone to a good home x


----------



## Livia1

Awww ... *mere girl*, I'm sorry you missed out on a bag you wanted. 
(I didn't get it)
I do hope you manage to find another one.


----------



## mere girl

^ thanks *Livia1* - it wasn't meant to be....


----------



## citychick

Sorry you didnt get your Twiggy  Remember my City and wallet the girls werent sure about? I ended up going to fakespotters and they are both genuine! Phew! I think you and I were the only ones who had faith lol!


mere girl said:


> ^ thanks *Livia1* - it wasn't meant to be....


----------



## dabaglady

hello! 
I am wondering if there is any good websites that sells authentic balenciaga with a discounted price?
Thanks


----------



## cbarrus

^^ Depends on what you are looking for, but you can check this thread for the reputable sellers and resellers:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lenciaga-buying-overseas-via-mail-145165.html


----------



## Livia1

Hello ladies. How is everyone? 
Have you heard that Carine Roitfeld is quitting Vogue Paris 

http://www.vogue.fr/mode/news-mode/articles/carine-roitfeld-quitte-vogue-paris/6536


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, *Livia1*! *waves hello from  SG!

How's the weather like over there? 8 days more to Christmas!


----------



## Livia1

Hi ches,

It's been "warm" here today -5°C and snowing, lol. Yesterday we had sort of a snow storm so today the streets are impossible. I just got back from doing some christmas shopping. Am enjoying a cup of warm tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you finished your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's a hot 26ºC here. Been raining on and off. 

I haven't started on my Christmas shopping! Things have been hectic! Shall run out tomorrow to get started Luckily I've got in mind what to buy, so it's not that stressful. Usually I do my Christmas shopping WELL ahead of time because I hate the crowds but this year has just been busy with all the little things in life. :sad1:


----------



## tsuarsawan

hello lovely ladies,
hope you are all well. 
It is a cold wet day in Melbourne this morning. Crazy weather, this time of the year.
I have finally finished all my xmas shopping. 7 days to go.......


----------



## Susan Lee

Aloha ladies!

Cold and wet here too-so not motivated to do anything but drink tea and snuggle in bed in my sweats!

Congrats *T* on you finishing your xmas shopping-I finished mine too! All online!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Aloha dear **S** Isn't it just great that you can shop in the comfort of your own home? I purchased a few xmas gifte on line myself.


----------



## cloudzz

Hi I'm sorry if this has been asked. I just heard that Bal's going to have their prices adjusted (for more of course). Can anyone confirm this? And does anyone know by how much is it going to go up?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ooh dear, haven't heard anything. I really hope not!


----------



## mere girl

cloudzz said:


> Hi I'm sorry if this has been asked. I just heard that Bal's going to have their prices adjusted (for more of course). Can anyone confirm this? And does anyone know by how much is it going to go up?


 they've recently gone up on www.balenciaga.co.uk
city RH gone up from £895 to £945


----------



## Livia1

Bal's spring campaign 

I am NOT a fan of Gisele but even so ...


----------



## kate ch

anyone know about the bbags 2011 price will go up for the new collection coming up on january?  :help:


----------



## kate ch

bbags new collection coming up on January 2011  I am wondering if anyone know the price will go up? :help:


----------



## LucindaC

mere girl said:


> they've recently gone up on www.balenciaga.co.uk
> city RH gone up from £895 to £945



I noticed that too , they don't seem to have gone up in the stores yet though, I just got one from Browns that was still £895 . Do you think they'll go up again in January with the UK VAT rise?


----------



## purses & pugs

Good mornig ladies and Happy Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Only this day left and I'll take a small Christmas holiday. Will work during Christmas and New Year though so it will not be long, but oh well.

But I'm very happy today because Barbara at LMB is finished with my bags now and she said the result is fantasic!!! She is the best! Woohoo, I can't wait to get them back, I have missed my reds so much


----------



## yunces

happy holiday everyone...:snowballs::santawave::rockettes:


----------



## tsuarsawan

Merry Christmas ladies....:xtree::santawave:
**A** that is wonderful news. You must be excited. You need to make a reveal once they arrive. Yes, you must be missing your Red beauties heaps......


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yes, I'll definitely show you when they arrive!
Happy Christimas and enjoy your cozy family celebration tomorrow


----------



## pilatesworks

Merry Christmas everyone! 
My new Year's resolution is more time here in the chat room, I miss you guys!


----------



## mere girl

LucindaC said:


> I noticed that too , they don't seem to have gone up in the stores yet though, I just got one from Browns that was still £895 . Do you think they'll go up again in January with the UK VAT rise?



Oh I hope not- I'm away in France at the moment and I want to purchase a black twiggy when I return on jan 3rd. Although Bal London quoted me £745/765 ( I can't remember! ) for twiggy so that seems to have gone up?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Morning lovely ladies. Christmas eve coming my way soon. 
1 more day to go...............
*Leslie*, that sounds like a wonderful New Year resolution.


----------



## Livia1

Merry christmas everyone!

It's 11 am here and I'm trying to relax for a few hours before we have to start preparing dinner. Here in Denmark this is the day it all happens; dinner, gifts ... all of it.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Enjoy your evening! Sure sounds like fun!

Season's greetings, everyone! :xtree:

It's already 18:14 here! I'm staying home this Christmas Eve and working on Christmas Day...


----------



## Livia1

Thanks Ches!
It's 18:14 ... what day? sorry, I always get confused. It's chrsitmas eve tonight, right? So this is were you have christmas dinner? Gifts tomorrow, that's how it is?


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's Christmas Eve, 18:26 now...

My family doesn't celebrate Christmas per se, but we'd usually have a family dinner on Christmas Eve, or the Sunday of the week depending on our schedules. Gifts are optional... 

Ooh, so if you haven't been wishing for anything Bal, then possible to share what you did wish for?


----------



## Livia1

Oh, but no family dinner this year? 

You know, I didn't really wish for _anything _this year 
My BF also couldn't really think of anything so we decided to just get something small. I said I'd like a pair of warm slippers (it's been down to -20°C the past few nights, -12°C-15°C during the day) or a pair of Hunters short boots. That's all I could think of.
However, I know I won't be getting either because BF had actually ordered the slippers but only after a week did they write to him that they were out of stock (great costumer service, eh?) and by that time, so were the wellies, lol.
Anyway, I told him I'd be perfectly happy with a small grant for my next Bal purchase intead.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Family dinner's on Sunday instead. 

Oooh -20ºC is freezing... Do you get a lot of snow? 

Yes, such "great" customer service indeed. Too bad you missed out on your presents, but a small Bal grant is good too! Any idea what you're getting yet?

Let me share a shining example of exceptional customer service. I placed an order with Amazon Japan around 05:30 am this morning. And I received an email from them around 3 pm the same day, informing that the items have been shipped. And I chose the REGULAR shipping method!!!


----------



## Livia1

Uh, now that is nice. Amazon usually has great (and fast!) costumer service as does Asos.

So you will have a family dinner, I'm glad to hear that. I hope you'll have a nice time this evening still.

We have so much snow here it's insane. I'm glad we're not going anywere today or tomorrow. It's impossible to get around atm. It's been so cold that the salt you would normally spread on the road doesn't work.
Quite a few parts of the country are completely closed as all roads are blocked by snow.

As for my next bal purchase, I have my eye on a black RH Envelope Clutch, yum!
I've been hoping Bal would make those ever since they did the GH Env. Clutches. A black one would be the ultimate basic clutch imo.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed! I love Amazon. But my previous purchases with Amazon UK and US were never THIS fast. 

Oh yes, I read about the disrupted traffic and all. Is this winter as cold as last winter? I remember reading about how previous seasons, spring was coming earlier and earlier and as a result, the plant life etc never really had a chance to "rest" during the winter. So the long cold winters were actually good for the plants and all.

I saw a Murier RH Envelope locally.  Indeed RH Envelopes are nice. But you know what? RH Flat Clutches would be cool too. I really hope Bal brings back the Flat Clutches!


----------



## Livia1

You're absolutely right, we were slowly getting used to spring coming earlier and earlier for a few years though as you say, it wasn't good for the plants. 
Then last year we had a very long and cold winter. This winter is quite hard but the odd thing is that it came so soon. It's usually not this cold until January/February and even then, roads completely blocked by snow is not something that happens every year here. The same goes for -20°C btw.


I know quite a few people would like an RH Flat Clutch, that would be really nice too. We can always hope


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








So will it get colder  in Jan/ Feb now? Or will temperatures remain around -20ºC? Gosh... I'm feeling cold just typing that. 

   to a RH FC!


----------



## Livia1

I surely hope it won't get colder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think it will, the -22ºC was a 30-year record. It's usually -5ºC-10ºC during the day here. But if that continues for the next 3 months then that's hard enough.

Let's cross our fingers that Bal will (re-)make RH FC's ... and the perfect red ... and keeping the RH Env.Clutch too


----------



## ieweuyhs

I can't imagine -20ºC till February! It's so cold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, yes, RH FCs! For me, I'm hoping for a perfect purple - along the lines of Eggplant/ Sapphire. I quite like the Eggplant RH FC I saw... So a nice purple RH FC would be spectacular. I like my Raisin, but Eggplant looked prettier.


----------



## Livia1

I wouldn't say no to an Eggplant/Sapphire colour, Sapphire is my fave purple.
I honestly don't know what I'll do when my Sapphire Money Wallet gets too worn one day.

Raisin was nice too but I prefer those really deep purple colours.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hopefully Bal would have had a purple replacement ready when your Money decides to throw in the towel!

Did you read about this? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12073501

Looks like summer is still the safest time to visit Europe, without fears of delays! I'm planning for late July - early August 2011. Hopefully we can meet up in London!!!


----------



## Livia1

Yeah, it's pretty much all that's in the news here atm. And it's all of Europe that's freezing. I know it's supposed to be worse in England, poor them. 
It must be frustrating for all those people that can't come home for christmas and may have to spend christmas at airports etc. 
There's an island here in Denmark, called Bornholm, that's complete closed too. There was a ferry going there yesterday with about 1100 people but because the roads are blocked on the whole island, those people can't get home and will have to stay in different sport halls etc. 


Meeting up in London next year would be so great. I hope it works out for all who wants to come.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh yes! Did you read about the eBay listing by a UK seller for SNOW! Yes, snow! 

Indeed, it sucks when you're trying to get home for Christmas but you can't make it and instead you're stuck at the airport. It's kinda like "so near yet so far"? 

Wow, I can't imagine being completely closed off. Speaking of ferries, I've got a stupid question - given that it's -5 to -20ºC, don't the rivers freeze over? Or are the river currents so strong that ice can't form? 

Yup, definitely looking forward to our meeting in London...


----------



## Livia1

Selling snow, lol. We should try that. We surely have plenty 

The rivers and lakes are frozen by now. In fact there's a lake right were we live (in the city) and it's frozen so much that people are now allowed to walk and ice skate on it ... soooo pretty  But the sea is not completely frozen yet. They do sometimes though. Then the big ol' "icebreakers" are sent in


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^All you need now is a method of shipping such that the snow does not melt while in transit to the buyer. 

Oooh, that sure sounds like fun - to ice-skate on a lake. 

I guess it's harder for seas to freeze unless it's like totally freezing.

Well, I'm off to get my dinner. Chat with you another time. Enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^*All you need now is a method of shipping such that the snow does not melt while in transit to the buyer.*
> 
> Oooh, that sure sounds like fun - to ice-skate on a lake.
> 
> I guess it's harder for seas to freeze unless it's like totally freezing.
> 
> Well, I'm off to get my dinner. Chat with you another time. Enjoy your Christmas!



Lol!


It's very strange to suddenly be able to walk on the lake but again, so pretty.

I'm off too ... to the kitchen 

Have a nice evening!


----------



## diYchante

Just want to share what had happened to me today, I got Bal Holiday for only £465 (read: 50% off - half price!!!) At Selfridges London.
The trick is, go to 2nd floor where womenswear is, not Ground floor (where all the luxury bags are-no sale except mulberry and miu miu). 
That's where they move the discounted items to be hidden. 
My friend also got Givenchy Nightingale for 70% off on same floor.

I'm so happy I want to share this with u all! It's not even boxing day yet,but I got what I want,yay!
Goodluck UK bal lovers


----------



## Annabear

Sounds like a great Christmas present for yourself diYchante! I hope everyone is having a great Christmas. Sydney had the loveliest weather today. Though its been an exhausting day travelling to go see my parents and my bf's parents. I cant believe Christmas is nearly over. I hope Santa was generous to all of you!


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy Christmas everyone! :santawave:

In Norway we are celebrating Christmas at the 24th December with dinner, cakes, presents, etc. so yesterday was the big day here for us. In addition it's twin brother's birthday that day so we have a double (no triple, lol) celebration! 

Hope you all had/will have a lovely celebration too and that Santa will be nice


----------



## yunces

Merry Xmas everyone and Happy Holidays :santawave::snowballs:


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Who are the twins?!

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope Santa was good to you!


----------



## redskater

merry christmas ladies!!!!  Santa was good to me although it wasn't a bal but a BV!  we were hoping we'd sell the house for xmas but so far it's not happening.  Oh well, maybe next week.  Hope everyone has and had a wonderful day with friends and family!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Merry Christmas lovely ladies. We had a wonderful Christmas day. I sincerley hope santa was/will be kind to you all. Happy holidays my ladies.
:xtree::santawave:


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^Who are the twins?!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, I hope Santa was good to you!



Sorry, I forgot a "my" there, lol. It's my twin brother's bday on the 24th in addition to the traditional xmas celebration Hope you had a nice celebration too *L*! 



redskater said:


> merry christmas ladies!!!!  Santa was good to me although it wasn't a bal but a BV!  we were hoping we'd sell the house for xmas but so far it's not happening.  Oh well, maybe next week.  Hope everyone has and had a wonderful day with friends and family!


Merry Christmas to you too! I'm happy to hear Santa brought you a nice present Crossing fingers that you'll sell the house soon, hopefully it'll be a better chance after the holidays.



tsuarsawan said:


> Merry Christmas lovely ladies. We had a wonderful Christmas day. I sincerley hope santa was/will be kind to you all. Happy holidays my ladies.
> :xtree::santawave:


Dear *T*, I hope you had a wonderful celebration and that you had a great time with your family. Santa has already been good to you but there's still more to come Enjoy the rest of your holiday sweetie


----------



## tsuarsawan

[ 
Dear *T*, I hope you had a wonderful celebration and that you had a great time with your family. Santa has already been good to you but there's still more to come Enjoy the rest of your holiday sweetie[/QUOTE]

hi **AM**
I/we had a beautiful Christmas day sweetie. Santa was very kind to my family this year.  It was a double celebration for you with the twins birthday. Speak to you soom my dear friend, you can tell me all about your wonderful family gathering. Happy holidays my lovely.


----------



## purses & pugs

^hi there sweet *T*, hope you enjoy your holiday break


----------



## purses & pugs

Whoa, look what I found in the celebs with Bbag thread, now this is a beat up City I almost feel a little sorry for the poor bag!


----------



## imlvholic

Wahhhh!!!! that's crazy over abused!!!! or should I say, love abused! If only the bag can talk...


----------



## Annabear

I saw that bag on the celebrity bbag thread too and it made my heart sink. It looks thready on the edges and it looks like someone spilt nailpolish remover on it and tried to wipe it off. Why has it gone white?


----------



## purses & pugs

Yeah, just crazy (lovingly, hopefully) abused. Wonder what Barbara would do with it if you sent it to LMB?


----------



## drati

I must admit, I quite like seeing such a loved city. Esp with a stylish lady carrying it. If she was dressed down it wouldn't work but it looks quite amazing in this combination. I wonder if that's an 05 that's been constantly carried for 5+ years. Amazing. Thanks for reposting P&P, I was tempted to comment in the celebrities thread but of course that's pics only now so not allowed. :-o


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh no, this bag is in need of a face lift. Barbara could work her magic....


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, actually you have a point there. It's almost like when you see Nicole Richie with her incredible well used 05 black City! And I was so tempted to comment on this bag that I had to bring it here instead

**T**, haha, yes a facelift is the right word


----------



## chelsea25

Hello bal lovers - does anyone have any recommendations on how to spot clean a balenciaga bag? My chantaigne city has some dark blue marks on the back from rubbing against my jeans.  Should i take it to a professional? I'm just worried they will alter the color of the bag.


----------



## riry

drati said:


> I must admit, I quite like seeing such a loved city. Esp with a stylish lady carrying it. If she was dressed down it wouldn't work but it looks quite amazing in this combination. I wonder if that's an 05 that's been constantly carried for 5+ years. Amazing. Thanks for reposting P&P, I was tempted to comment in the celebrities thread but of course that's pics only now so not allowed. :-o


 
Our different reactions are so funny!  When I saw this picture, I loved it.  My first Bbag is a 2007 Jaune RH City and looks pretty much like this beat-up black one.  I wore it every single day for well over two years (almost 3).  That's.... let me count... almost 1,000 days straight?  Oh, the stories it could tell!! 

I love that Jaune City still... kind of like your first stuffed animal you got as a child... after awhile, the eye buttons fall off, the fuzzy fur becomes smooth and bald, and the color fades.  But no new stuffed animal can ever quite take its place.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Butternut calling squashie. Please come in. Hope you find me here. Didn't want to clutter up the other thread. 

Here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/tpf-meetings/balenciaga-santa-fe-get-together-648034.html

It was moved. Anyway, butternut stayed home this year. Saving up for next year's gallivanting around the globe!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> *Butternut calling squashie. Please come in. Hope you find me here.* Didn't want to clutter up the other thread.
> 
> Here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/tpf-meetings/balenciaga-santa-fe-get-together-648034.html
> 
> It was moved. Anyway, butternut stayed home this year. Saving up for next year's gallivanting around the globe!



:lolots:

Hope she finds you.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I hoped so too but seems like my squashie didn't find me. Shall PM her instead.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Squashie here...greetings 

receiving your message...stop....will go to thread...stop.....a-ok butternut and livia aka....... HUMMM what kind of squash could you be livia?...stop......should I....stop.

I need to show up here at command central more often.  

over and out


----------



## maxxout

I went to there and saw it BUT....where is this thread located?   I searched.
My robotic powers of detection have become weakened due to "other bag" sub-forum contamination.  It's scary out there.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ at the STOPs. 

It's in the General Discussion forum > tPF Meetings sub-forum.


----------



## luty

hey
I was wondring .
I ask my dad to get me a first bag in black
does the leather come in stress and flat ? for this kind ?
or it's only come in vintage stress leather
i don't rly like the smooth leather .
i'm fraid my dad will get me that


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi peeps! 
recently i got into balenciaga! oh anyway, i gotten myself a few and comes with box and everything. now, i saw a lady selling hers and it was i-dont-know which season color and i really like it.
the puzzling thing is, she told me when she purchased her bag, it came with no box.
anyway, is this possible?
its a city bag.

and Balenciaga City RGH in Light green is which year model?
thanks.


----------



## yunces

Hi ladies, Happy New Year 2011

New hope, new resolutions, stay health and wealth! Wish u all the Balenciagas!

*cheers


----------



## Livia1

Happy New Year, ladies.


----------



## purses & pugs

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Happy New Year Lovely Ladies*


----------



## delmilano

happy new year my bal friends!!!! wish you all a great year full of joy and B bags.


----------



## Susan Lee

Happy new year ladies-many hugs to all of you, wishing you a year full of joy and many beautiful bags!  xox


----------



## ieweuyhs

Happy New Year!!!

May all your dreams come true in 2011! Especially your bag dreams!


----------



## ieweuyhs

kokhuiqi said:


> hi peeps!
> recently i got into balenciaga! oh anyway, i gotten myself a few and comes with box and everything. now, i saw a lady selling hers and it was i-dont-know which season color and i really like it.
> the puzzling thing is, she told me when she purchased her bag, it came with no box.
> anyway, is this possible?
> its a city bag.
> 
> and Balenciaga City RGH in Light green is which year model?
> thanks.



Yes, it is possible to purchase a Bal without a box. In fact I think for most of us, the bags came without a box, especially if you order via mail order.

If by RGH, you mean Rose Gold Giant Hardware, I think that would be 2010 Light Olive. But it'd be best if you post a picture of the bag in the following thread for fellow tPFers to offer their opinions.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## kokhuiqi

ieweuyhs said:


> Yes, it is possible to purchase a Bal without a box. In fact I think for most of us, the bags came without a box, especially if you order via mail order.
> 
> If by RGH, you mean Rose Gold Giant Hardware, I think that would be 2010 Light Olive. But it'd be best if you post a picture of the bag in the following thread for fellow tPFers to offer their opinions.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html




thanks babe (:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You're welcome.


----------



## purses & pugs

I just need to share that I got my two bags, 05 Rouge Theatre City and 07 Tomato City, back from a LMB spa now. They both had very dark handles and the RT also had a big scratch on the right corner. 

This has bothered me for months, but I hesitated to send the bags away because I thought it would be such a hassle. Well, it wasn't that much hassle and I am so happy I did because Barbara and Gary can work miracles!!! Both bags looks as good as new, handles are perfect and scratch is gone! I couldn't be more happy with the result These are my all time favorite red bags and I'll never part with them, so it was definitely worth it. In additon they threw in some free LMB products for me as a little Christmas gift, so nice of them

I posted before and after pics here if you want to take a look: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...n-repair-pics-only-144255-4.html#post17577432


----------



## pilatesworks

Happy New Year everyone! 
P&P, I am so happy you got your bags back, they look fantastic! 
I have had so many great experiences with LMB, they truly are miracle workers!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Leslie and Happy New Year to you! 
I will definitely send other bags to LMB in the future if that would be necessary, can't say enough how happy I am with their work!


----------



## Livia1

Wow, *p&p*, lmb did good. Those handles looks brand new.
Congrats on getting your lovelies back


----------



## Radissen

purses & pugs said:


> ^thanks Leslie and Happy New Year to you!
> I will definitely send other bags to LMB in the future if that would be necessary, can't say enough how happy I am with their work!


 
Congrats PP. Your bags look absolutely perfect now  May I ask how long exactly it took from you shipped it to LMB untill you got it back?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, thank you. I'm very happy because the handles have bothered me for a long time and also the scratch (which was there when I bought the bag). These bags, especially RT, is not easy to come by so I have to take good care of them

*Radissen*, thanks! I sent them to LMB at the end of November and I got them back right before New Years Eve, so say areound 6 weeks? I don't think it's too bad because I've heard about a tpf-er that had to wait up to 6 months to get her bag back


----------



## wonderwoman9

Yay you got your bags back! Ill go see the results!


----------



## maxxout

P&P
I have drooled over those two red bags of yours forever.  They are both perfect examples of RT and Tomato...so smooshy and saturated.  Perfect leather, perfect colors. You could not ask for a better selection of reds...a warmer, brighter one for summer, Tomato,  and a cooler one with deep blue undertones, RT for winter. Always a little envious when I see them ....and that was BEFORE the restoration.  You must be so happy.


----------



## tsuarsawan

wow *A*,
amazing, you must be so thrilled with the results. Barbara does an amazing job. I wouldn't hesitate if any of my handles darken. it's so worth it. Congrats on getting your beauties back, they look fabulous sweetie.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*p&p*, I hate you!   

I'm so jealous of your pair of red beauties...    After the LMB magic, there's more reason to be jealous...:greengrin:

Anyway.... Congratulations! Glad to see you're having so much fun with your RT City!


----------



## purses & pugs

**B**, thank you! I'm so glad I decided to send them, you know how dark the handles were before

*maxxout*, you are sweet, thank you! Yes, the leather is great on both bags and I'm crazy about these colors too, so I figured it was worth it to fix the flaws so they would be 100% perfect! Red is my favorite color after black (if that is a color, lol) so I'm gonna hold on to these babies forever. 
PS. I adore your RT Work and don't even get me started on that gorgy Rose City of yours!

**T**, hey there sweetie, thank you so much Yes, I'll recommend doing this if you have bags in a color you really love and that is hard to get. You cannot tell anyone has done something to the bags, they just look brand new! I was afraid this treament would leave some kind of scent as well, but nope, they don't smell a thing!

*Ches*,  don't be jealous my dear Haha, but thank you very much and I certainly have a lot of fun with these bags now. It was almost as getting two new bags!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Lucky you!   Two NEW bags!!!


----------



## Radissen

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, thank you. I'm very happy because the handles have bothered me for a long time and also the scratch (which was there when I bought the bag). These bags, especially RT, is not easy to come by so I have to take good care of them
> 
> *Radissen*, thanks! I sent them to LMB at the end of November and I got them back right before New Years Eve, so say areound 6 weeks? I don't think it's too bad because I've heard about a tpf-er that had to wait up to 6 months to get her bag back


 

Wow that was really fast. Your bags are so lovely now and they really do look brand new. Besides the leather is TDF  So happy for you!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ches*, haha, yup

*radissen*, thank you so much again! I'm very happy with the result. 
And I saw your friend's Pom, wow it looked so much better after you treated it Good job!


----------



## mere girl

*p & p *- your bags look like new - what a lucky girl you are! both are just stunning - congrats on your 'new' bags!


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere*, thank you very much! They are both like new now and I'm very happy


----------



## ka3na20

Hi. I just bought a part time rh from Twist store in Hong Kong, im just curious why the back of the leather with BALENCIAGA PARIS shows 3 sets of numbers?


----------



## chloe speaks

purses & pugs said:


> I just need to share that I got my two bags, 05 Rouge Theatre City and 07 Tomato City, back from a LMB spa now. They both had very dark handles and the RT also had a big scratch on the right corner.
> 
> This has bothered me for months, but I hesitated to send the bags away because I thought it would be such a hassle. Well, it wasn't that much hassle and I am so happy I did because Barbara and Gary can work miracles!!! Both bags looks as good as new, handles are perfect and scratch is gone! I couldn't be more happy with the result These are my all time favorite red bags and I'll never part with them, so it was definitely worth it. In additon they threw in some free LMB products for me as a little Christmas gift, so nice of them
> 
> I posted before and after pics here if you want to take a look: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...n-repair-pics-only-144255-4.html#post17577432


 
Your bags are sooo gorgeous, even more so after the restoration - they look now, worn but better! your reds are what I aspire to. I just got bitten by the Bal-bag bug and not a red in sight! Bal NY says they will know in May-June whether this year's fall will include a red . Until then I shall haunt Bonanzle and eBay for dupes of your bags. They are so well loved; you and the bags are lucky


----------



## purses & pugs

chloe speaks said:


> Your bags are sooo gorgeous, even more so after the restoration - they look now, worn but better! your reds are what I aspire to. I just got bitten by the Bal-bag bug and not a red in sight! Bal NY says they will know in May-June whether this year's fall will include a red . Until then I shall haunt Bonanzle and eBay for dupes of your bags. They are so well loved; you and the bags are lucky



Thank you very much, that is a really nice compliment Yes, I'm very lucky. I have said many time that there's nothing like a red Bbag and I stick with that! I really hope you'll find your perfect red soon, either pre-loved or in the FW 2011 collection. Oh gosh, if Bal decides to make a gorgeous red for FW 2011 I'll be in trouble since I'm a sucker for reds


----------



## Radissen

purses & pugs said:


> *ches*, haha, yup
> 
> *radissen*, thank you so much again! I'm very happy with the result.
> And I saw your friend's Pom, wow it looked so much better after you treated it Good job!



Thank you so much. I am really pleased with the result. Actually I got a preloved ggh city today that I've treated too. Will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Hi, I'm thinking of buying my first Balenciaga this year (I'm really interested in the black city w/ large hardware) but since I know NOTHING about Balenciaga I wanted to ask if those websites are legit?
http://www.therealdesignerbags.com/product/GiantCityBlack
http://www.eurocentrichandbags.com/...city-black?http://www.eurocentrichandbags.com
http://www.mydesignerbrands.com/baciarblbrha.html?productid=baciarblbrha&channelid=FROOG


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^No, they are not.

Refer to this thread for a list of reputable stores/sites.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lenciaga-buying-overseas-via-mail-145165.html


----------



## Pinkpuff09

^ Thank you!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good evening, ladies! How was your first week of 2011?

I had a great week!  Hope it's a sign of neverending good times ahead!


----------



## Livia1

Hi Ches, well my first week was great ... celebrating my birthday amongst other things 
Glad to hear you had a great first week too.



So did you all read that Emmanuelle Alt is the new Editor in Chief for Vogue Paris.
I just knew it would be her.
http://www.vogue.fr/mode/news-mode/articles/emmanuelle-alt-redactrice-en-chef-de-vogue-paris/6670


----------



## kokhuiqi

hello!

i just gotten the bag that i asked for help!
an dnow i need help again!
can someone tell me is this a stain or its natural on the leather!

thanks (:


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^that's a stain...


----------



## kokhuiqi

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^that's a stain...



omg, how to remove! i read thru the forum and i know LMB s good at these!
but im in singapore! ):


----------



## Susan Lee

Aloha ladies-how is everyone? Its a lazy saturday for me. So nice to just sit back and relax


----------



## tsuarsawan

hey *Susan*, 
sounds pretty good to me. My Sunday is heading that way....
I am just about to go & make some breakfast. Pancakes this morning. 
yummy..............

*kokhuiqi* not sure about how to remove the stains. You can enquire with Barbara from LMB. She will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Susan Lee

MMM! I could so go for pancakes right now! I made Creme Brulee oatmeal this morning and it was to DIE for!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> MMM! I could so go for pancakes right now! I made Creme Brulee oatmeal this morning and it was to DIE for!!


 
ooh Susan, how do you make it?
Is this it?


----------



## Susan Lee

This is the recipe-it feeds 4 (or me and my huge hubby with a little leftover)

http://www.food.com/recipe/baked-oatmeal-creme-brulee-style-55325

I add chopped granny smith apples to the mix and then bake, and when its done I sprinkle not only brown sugar on top but raw turbinado sugar as well (for crunch). Its fantastic!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

yummy,
you can have it with berries too...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> This is the recipe-it feeds 4 (or me and my huge hubby with a little leftover)
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/baked-oatmeal-creme-brulee-style-55325
> 
> I add chopped granny smith apples to the mix and then bake, and when its done I sprinkle not only brown sugar on top but raw turbinado sugar as well (for crunch). Its fantastic!!


 

Going to go food shopping after making pancakes for the kids. I need to try out some Creme Brulee oatmeal.... thanks my dear **S* *


----------



## Susan Lee

^^You are welcome dear!  Berries would be really good too-fresh boysenberries....mmmm!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Oooh *Susan* and *T*, that looks so yummy Really need to try that one time. Hope you have a great weekend ladies!

Since we are talking about sweet stuff I need to share what I had as a little Saturday snack today


----------



## Susan Lee

OMG *A!!* Yum!!  There is a Pascal bakery here too and the macaroons are TDF. I love the chocolate best


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG! You ladies are making me hungry!

It's 8.29 am here on a cloudy (looks like it's going to rain) Sunday and I'm still trying to decide what to have for breakfast. But *Susan's* Baked Oatmeal Creme Brulee style has got me 

And *p&p*, those macarons!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Ches, the creme brulee oatmeal is so yummy. You wont regret making it, and its super simple to do. 

Its going to rain here too. Boo! Need to put my Canard away and bust out my rainy day bag!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, I settled for a simple PB&J sandwich for breakfast, because I didn't have any oats around the house. 

Shall give it a whirl next weekend!

Weather here is still only hinting at rain, but I shall use my errands bag, Sanguine Flap, which is small enough to hug and protect should it rain.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hey *Susan* I made the Creme Brulee oatmeal with boysenberries. Not bad at all. I think next time I am going to make them with raspberries. Thanks Susan, I did enjoy it. Hubby didn't want any, he had banana pancakes with the kids. :cry: ( I guess it was my first attempt) 

*purses & pugs* oh yummy macaroons... Those cakes look delicious too.... On Thursday after work I went with a friend of mine to get me some Lindt hot chocolate & a pistachio macaroon. It's only downstairs form where I work. There is also another chocolate place called panache which sells the most yummiest chocolate & macaroons. I have to confess I have had 2 macaroons in 2 weeks. Not good at all, but I couldn't resist. I hope you enjoyed your treat **A*,* looks yummy.....

hey *ches*, cheer up dear. You have to try it next week end, it's yummo.....


Off to visit mum & dad now, ciao lovely ladies, enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, I know, aren't macaroons the best little treat?? And I love to look at all the colors 

*Ches*, haha Hope you did your errands today without rain pouring down. 

*T*, they are very hard to resist, aren't they? I'm glad there is no place that sells macaroon or yummy chocolate (I'm a chocoholic) near where I live or work or else I would be in big trouble:lolots: But a treat now and then is ok and you must not feel bad about that! Hope you had a great Sunday sweetie.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I managed to keep out of the rain... At least it was a short lived drizzle, so no rain damage to my Bal.


----------



## eggpudding

I didn't know where to post this.. but I just had to shout it out: I LOVE how soft and smooshy my new city is finally getting!  Never knew what Bal ladies meant when talking about silky smooth leather til I experienced it myself


----------



## purses & pugs

^*eggpudding*, yes it's so nice, isn't it?? I love the feeling


----------



## purses & pugs

Calling *Livia*, where are you? 

I just needed to tease you a little with a pic


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I'm not *Livia1*, but darn that off-the-shoulder top is sexy... Teaser indeed.


----------



## purses & pugs

^Indeed! And I love how she wears the Reissue in a casual but still sexy way.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! And look at the size of that rock on her finger!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^if that thing is real then I don't even want to guess what it cost


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! 

Her Reissue looks like a bijoux chain? Aren't those more expensive than the regular Chanels?


----------



## purses & pugs

Don't all the Reissues have the bijoux chain? I have the exact same bag as the girl in the pic only with gold hw, and I think it looks pretty much the same? Don't you have a Reissue Camera bag, how is the chain on your bag? 

But yes, the Reissues are more expensive than the regular flaps with the CC lock.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I thought bijoux chains were slightly different from the normal reissue chains???

See this post...


----------



## purses & pugs

hmm... I'm not a Chanel expert so I really do not know, but you might be right. It just looks very much like the chain I have on my Reissue, or at least very similar

edit: just saw the thread, and aha! The bioux chain is indeed very different and NOT what I have, but I can't say the bag in the pic seems to have it either?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Well, this is the BALENCIAGA forum. HAHA...

So... Did you see the new Bobble Keychains? So adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

Yes, it certainly is

Do you mean the keychans that looked like little squids? (lol, if it's them I do not like them because I HATE squid and octopus, I seriously have a big fear!!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yes, the little squids... Reminds me of a Prada keycharm that *Jasterock*, *dragonette* and *dannkat* bought....

Oh dear... Why a fear of squid and octopus? The legs? Too many?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Calling *Livia*, where are you?
> 
> I just needed to tease you a little with a pic




Arghhhh ... p&p
You're cruel :devil:


I try to avoid pics like this. As you know I'm not really ready for it yet. But I think I might just have to save this pic. It's too gorgoeus. Casual and sexy indeed!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ You should! I'm lemming for a Reissue myself when I hie myself to Europe later this year.


----------



## Livia1

Btw, I _love _octopus ... grilled that is. Yum!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I love calamari.... 

And here in SG, we have a dish where the octopus/squid is stir-fried with chilli that is made from prawn paste? Utterly divine...


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Arghhhh ... p&p
> You're cruel :devil:
> 
> 
> I try to avoid pics like this. As you know I'm not really ready for it yet. But I think I might just have to save this one. It's too gorgoeus. Casual and sexy indeed!



Sorry...:shame:
I know you are not ready, but I coudn't resist!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, reg. the squid and octopus fear, it's actually a HUGE fear/phobia. I don't know why, but it could be all the legs, the little sucky thingys on the legs (haha, no clue what the English name is!) and the yucky, slimy surface (I hate jellyfish and other animals with slimy surface too).

My theory is that I was killed by an octopus in a former life


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh my... And  about your theory...


----------



## purses & pugs

^I know, I'm probably just crazy
But at least I have a big reason not to like the new key chains, first thing that popped into my head when I saw them was tiny ugly squids!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Btw, I _love _octopus ... grilled that is. Yum!





ieweuyhs said:


> I love calamari....
> 
> And here in SG, we have a dish where the octopus/squid is stir-fried with chilli that is made from prawn paste? Utterly divine...



 If anyone serve me calamari or octopus I would probably start to cry and get really nauseas... Sorry no offence, but I cannot help it!

That said I do like all _other _kinds of food and love to try new stuff!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I see shuttlecocks when I saw them... Probably because of the Prada charms, which were white. 

Here's the Prada one. Stock photo, courtesy of *dragonette*.





The entire collection:


----------



## purses & pugs

I see octopus... The others are cute though.


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> If anyone serve me calamari or octopus I would probably start to cry and get really nauseas... Sorry no offence, but I cannot help it!
> 
> That said I do like all _other _kinds of food and love to try new stuff!



Oh dear... 

Anyway, there's a prawn version of the chilli octopus dish I mentioned.  



purses & pugs said:


> I see octopus... The others are cute though.



Haha. I think it's supposed to be this entire family of angel and devil, king and queen, and a wizard. LOL.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> If anyone serve me calamari or octopus I would probably start to cry and get really nauseas... Sorry no offence, but I cannot help it!
> 
> That said I do like all _other _kinds of food and love to try new stuff!



I understand. They're not excactly pretty.
I've been a vegetarian for 17 years (stopped a few years ago) and I honestly never thought I would eat octopus even after I started eating fish. but then I went to Greece ...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I love that emoticon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and *p&p*, how are you finding your Envelope Luggage? I'm lemming after a Zip Luggage myself. 

I thought of you when I saw this picture while reading this


----------



## Livia1

Btw, let me tell you somthing really disgusting. My BF went to a christmas dinner with the guys and they have a tradition that whoever eats the most disgusting thing wins a certain amount of money  Boys!
Well, this year one of them had brought a dead tarantula  that he had bought in Cambodia. 
Guess who won? 
And let me just say, that is the one thing I really, really don't like ... spiders.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Bleh...  Tarantulas? How big was it? And someone actually ATE it?

I'm okay with most creatures, except RATS! I've seen rats that are as big as cats! Argh!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Anyway, there's a prawn version of the chilli octopus dish I mentioned.


The prawn version sounds yummy!




Livia1 said:


> I understand. They're not excactly pretty.
> I've been a vegetarian for 17 years (stopped a few years ago) and I honestly never thought I would eat octopus even after I started eating fish. but then I went to Greece ...


Oh you have! I could never, I love meat too much:shame: But yeah, in Greece they serve a lot of nice seafood


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Bleh...  Tarantulas? How big was it? And someone actually ATE it?
> 
> I'm okay with most creatures, except RATS! I've seen rats that are as big as cats! Argh!!!




It was quite big!
And yup, BF ate it ush: (I'm so proud)
Honestly, I wish he hadn't told me because I really, really don't like spiders. In fact he didn't tell me, he just told me he won the contest. But we spend New Years eve with those guys a few days later and they couldn't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wise of him not to tell you! But I hope he rinsed his mouth MULTIPLE times with mouthwash before he kissed you!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh you have! I could never, I love meat too much:shame: But yeah, in Greece they serve a lot of nice seafood



They really do. Yum, just thinking about it makes me hungry.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I love that emoticon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and *p&p*, how are you finding your Envelope Luggage? I'm lemming after a Zip Luggage myself.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this picture while reading this



Oooh, such a lovely bag!!

You know, I sent the Céline back... Not sure you know, but I got a larger size than I was expecting, I got the Medium Envelope instead of the Mini. I tried to get used to the larger size, carrying it around the house several times. I _love _the Envelope style and the wine color so much so I think I got a little blind and just wanted really badly to get used to the size, but in the end I couldn't... So I returned it on Monday this week. I'm bummed but luckily I also feel relieved. I am thinking about getting a wave zip Luggage in the Mini or Micro sz later on this year, but we'll see. Right now I just need a little Céline break in my head beacuse of all this if you kwim!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Wise of him not to tell you! But I hope he rinsed his mouth MULTIPLE times with mouthwash before he kissed you!



He did, he promised. I've still been holding back on the kisses though. Serves him right


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Btw, let me tell you somthing really disgusting.  My BF went to a christmas dinner with the guys and they have a tradition  that whoever eats the most disgusting thing wins a certain amount of  money  Boys!
> Well, this year one of them had brought a dead tarantula  that he had bought in Cambodia.
> Guess who won?
> And let me just say, that is the one thing I really, really don't like ... spiders.





Livia1 said:


> It was quite big!
> And yup, BF ate it ush: (I'm so proud)
> Honestly, I wish he hadn't told me because I really, really don't like spiders. In fact he didn't tell me, he just told me he won the contest. But we spend New Years eve with those guys a few days later and they couldn't keep their mouths shut.



Whaaaaat?! Holy ****, you must be really proud eh? Just thinking about this makes me want to  And he didn't feel sick afterwards?

You are so right...boys


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Oooh, such a lovely bag!!
> 
> You know, I sent the Céline back... Not sure you know, but I got a larger size than I was expecting, I got the Medium Envelope instead of the Mini. I tried to get used to the larger size, carrying it around the house several times. I _love _the Envelope style and the wine color so much so I think I got a little blind and just wanted really badly to get used to the size, but in the end I couldn't... So I returned it on Monday this week. I'm bummed but luckily I also feel relieved. I am thinking about getting a wave zip Luggage in the Mini or Micro sz later on this year, but we'll see. Right now I just need a little Céline break in my head beacuse of all this if you kwim!



Yeah, I read about it... Do agree that Medium is a tad overwhelming. I think Mini's the right size. Micro is TINY! I tried it out in the SG boutique, felt like I was toting a small 'paper' bag around. I like the size of the Shoulder Luggage too. 



Livia1 said:


> He did, he promised. I've still been holding back on the kisses though. Serves him right


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Yeah, I read about it... Do agree that Medium is a tad overwhelming. I think Mini's the right size. Micro is TINY! I tried it out in the SG boutique, felt like I was toting a small 'paper' bag around. I like the size of the Shoulder Luggage too.



I think the Shoulder is too big as well. I guess the Mini would be perfect, especially if you say the Micro is that small!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think the dimensions of the Shoulder is quite close to the Mini. And the best part, you can reach into the bag while it's still on your shoulder. Haha...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Whaaaaat?! Holy ****, you must be really proud eh? Just thinking about this makes me want to  And he didn't feel sick afterwards?
> 
> You are so right...boys



Indeed.
He did actually tell me that it was a bit disgusting and he had to drink A LOT of water afterwards. He didn't eat it all though but apparently enough to win the money. Fool!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I hope he won A LOT of money to justify eating that tarantula!


----------



## Livia1

Oh wait, p&p, you let go of your Celine?
You know, I think you did the right thing. I think it was too big on you. I know you said you could use it for a different purpose but you still bought it because you wanted an everyday sort of bag, right. I think it would have sat in your closet too much had you kept it.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I think the dimensions of the Shoulder is quite close to the Mini. And the best part, you can reach into the bag while it's still on your shoulder. Haha...



I saw someone model it and it looked a little too big on her imho, also not a fan on the e/w shape on it. But that is only my opinion I would love a wave zip Mini, maybe I'll get one when I'm going to London during Easter or in Paris in May. What's for sure is that I'm gonna try it on IRL first!!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I hope he won A LOT of money to justify eating that tarantula!



Not enough imo


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I saw someone model it and it looked a little too big on her imho, also not a fan on the e/w shape on it. But that is only my opinion I would love a wave zip Mini, maybe I'll get one when I'm going to London during Easter or in Paris in May. What's for sure is that I'm gonna try it on IRL first!!



I tell you, when I go to the local Celine boutique, I'm constantly bowled over by the bags. The leather is simply TDF!!!! You probably might want to keep your credit card safe, in case you walk out with way too many purchases than you planned for!

A Wave Zip would be gorgeous! I'm hoping for a Green Mini. Stocks are coming in to the local boutique tomorrow, and the SA texted me. Shall pop by after work. Wish me luck!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Indeed.
> He did actually tell me that it was a bit disgusting and he had to drink  A LOT of water afterwards. He didn't eat it all though but apparently  enough to win the money. Fool!



Sure hope he won a TON of money even though he did not eat the hole thing! Haha, you must have been so impressed



Livia1 said:


> Oh wait, p&p, you let go of your Celine?
> You know, I think you did the right thing. I think it was too big on you. I know you said you could use it for a different purpose but you still bought it because you wanted an everyday sort of bag, right. I think it would have sat in your closet too much had you kept it.



Yes I did... Bummed that I did not the the right sz but glad I returned it so I don't have to twist my brain over it anymore. Everyday for last week I was suppose to carry it to work and every day my mind told me "it's too big for today, carry a City", so after that week I knew what I had to do. I'm actually glad I did!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> I tell you, when I go to the local Celine boutique, I'm constantly bowled over by the bags. The leather is simply TDF!!!! You probably might want to keep your credit card safe, in case you walk out with way too many purchases than you planned for!
> 
> A Wave Zip would be gorgeous! I'm hoping for a Green Mini. Stocks are coming in to the local boutique tomorrow, and the SA texted me. Shall pop by after work. Wish me luck!




ooooh, exciting! A green Mini would be fantastic! 
At least I know how the Luggage is IRL and that the leatehr is to die for, so something "good" came out of my experience. So yes, I can imagine it will be very dangerous to go inside the Céline store


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Sure hope he won a TON of money even though he did not eat the hole thing! Haha, you must have been so impressed
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did... Bummed that I did not the the right sz but glad I returned it so I don't have to twist my brain over it anymore. Everyday for last week I was suppose to carry it to work and every day my mind told me "it's too big for today, carry a City", so after that week I knew what I had to do. I'm actually glad I did!



Well, it was definitely the right decision then to let it go.
I know excactly what you mean. I've done this too and there's just no reason to keep the bag then.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Well, it was definitely the right decision then to let it go.
> I know excactly what you mean. I've done this too and there's just no reason to keep the bag then.



I know, and you need to be 100% satisfies when spending a lot of money on a bag!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I know, and you need to be 100% satisfies when spending a lot of money on a bag!



Excactly. You shouldn't be able to wait to take that bag with you, you know.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yes, *p&p*, you must be 100% satisfied wit your purchase for that amount of money we spend on it!

Isn't she a thing of beauty? 






Okay, better stop before I get evicted...


----------



## purses & pugs

^

This is the exact model I want too if I'm getting another Luggage!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes you should! What colour are you considering? E's getting some Luggages.


----------



## purses & pugs

^you are not helping here! I know E will get a few and her prices are so good (yikes)
I'm not sure which color I might want, I need to think it through. I really like the two tones bags but they are made of suede as well and I'm not sure I want that, living in Norway and all...


----------



## ieweuyhs

I thought some of the two-tone bags are leather? And yes, E's prices are stupendous!


----------



## purses & pugs

^It might be that I've only seen the two toned bags with suede and regular leather, so I'm not 100% sure of course.


----------



## kuaragio08

Hey guys i really need some questions to be answered because my balenciaga black city bag has got very old and the ropes which are braided on the handles are kind of worn off and gotten older. I am thinking how can i restore them, but i just cannot change the handles by going to a balenciaga store because we dont have any in my town. I thought that rather than restoring the whole handles, i could only buy the ropes on the handles and braid the new ropes to the handles. Hows that idea? and where can i find those ropes i hope there someone to help me


----------



## tsuarsawan

kuaragio08 said:


> Hey guys i really need some questions to be answered because my balenciaga black city bag has got very old and the ropes which are braided on the handles are kind of worn off and gotten older. I am thinking how can i restore them, but i just cannot change the handles by going to a balenciaga store because we dont have any in my town. I thought that rather than restoring the whole handles, i could only buy the ropes on the handles and braid the new ropes to the handles. Hows that idea? and where can i find those ropes i hope there someone to help me


 
hi* kuaragio08*,
you can send it to Barbara from LMB. If you don't mind spending the money, she can restore your Black city to look almost brand new. She works her miracle.  *purses & pugs* sent her two gorgeous Red city's recently & Barbara did a fantastic job. 

check this out.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...n-repair-pics-only-144255-4.html#post17577432


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA-Barbara is incredible!!!


*Ches*-LOVE that green Celine! What a happy shade!

*P&P*-So sorry to hear you had to sell your Celine. I think the mini would be lovely in Luggage! And I love the sherpa jacket you are wearing in your latest mod shots!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches* are you cheating on Balenciaga? :lolots: 

*P&P* I agree with *Livia1.* I felt the Celine was too big & prefer the smaller size for you. The color was lovely, but no point in holding on to a bag that your not 100% happy & comfortable with. You did well to return it.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed, *Susan*! That green is a lovely pop green. Slightly darker than Pommier. I compared. Haha. 

*tsuarsawan*, I've been trying to cheat since last December but never found the chance to... 

TGIF, ladies! Have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## mere girl

this looks like a cheeky face with a little tongue sticking out the corner of its mouth! _or is it just me that sees that! _


ieweuyhs said:


> Yes, *p&p*, you must be 100% satisfied wit your purchase for that amount of money we spend on it!
> 
> Isn't she a thing of beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, better stop before I get evicted...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes! My sis says it looks evil.


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> *P&P*-So sorry to hear you had to sell your Celine. I think the  mini would be lovely in Luggage! And I love the sherpa jacket you are  wearing in your latest mod shots!


Thank you Susan, the jacket is very warm as well
Yes, I was bummed to send the bag back but also I feel relief since it  would be worse to find out that is was too big for me when it was too  late to return it!



tsuarsawan said:


> *P&P* I agree with *Livia1.* I felt the Celine was too big & prefer the smaller size for you. The color was lovely, but no point in holding on to a bag that your not 100% happy & comfortable with. You did well to return it.


I know you said that to me and I appreciate your honesty. I think I didn't want to hear it at first but then I came to my senses I feel good about sending it back and I plan to maybe get a wave zip Mini Luggage later on this year, we'll see


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy Friday everyone! 
Weekend is almost here now - hope you all will have a great one


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Weekend is here! It's 10:03 pm Friday night here! 

And I'm here on tPF on a Friday night... 

Oh, I popped by the Celine boutique earlier.   

And BTW, I never realised my post count is past 7000! I thought I was only 62xx last night!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I just saw that post thing myself and had to look twice, yesterday I had 6900 something

Oh and I can picture you drooling in the Celine store, did you come out with anything?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes!!! I remember I was thinking I'm so far behind you and only *Livia1* had passed 8000 posts.

There was no Green left. I really wanted a Green Mini. But SA says they might be getting Green Minis, so I shall just wait...

But I got to see Lipstick (orangey-red, kinda like blood grapefruit colour?) and Dark Yellow (reminds me of Jaune).


----------



## purses & pugs

^maybe they added the posts we have posted in the Chatter Box threads during the period they stopped the post counting there? They started it again a week ago or so... 

Too bad the green one were out of stock but at least you can get one later Yes, I have seen the Lipstick red ones, Erica had one on her site and it disappeared super fast. Looked lovely.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I thought posts in Chatterbox never count? 

Anyway, yeah, I saw the Lipstick on E's site too (but too late).. In any case, I prefer a true red, not an orange-tinged red...

So are you tempted by any SS 2011 colours for Bal? I'm safe. But I would love to get my hands on a GSH Velo... Perhaps wait for FW 2011 colours instead, which looks way more interesting... Especially the RT!


----------



## Livia1

What's up with the postcounts - if it's from the chatterbox wouldn't they have been added a week ago? 
Anyway, I still can't get over the fact that p&p has almost as many posts as me even though I've been here over a year longer, lol 



Oh, and I'm at work ... bored ... and will be working all weekend. ush:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, oh yes they counted until a few months back and recently they just started counting again. I'm a regular at Château Scandinave so we noticed it there a week ago or so.

I'm safe too, only thing I want is a Town with GH but not sure which color yet and I might as well wait until the FW 2011 since those colors seem much more promising. But maybe I'll get a TT, some of the SS colors could be pretty on that! Nuage SGH or maybe VM.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> What's up with the postcounts - if it's from the chatterbox wouldn't they have been added a week ago?
> Anyway, I still can't get over the fact that p&p has almost as many posts as me even though I've been here over a year longer, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm at work ... bored ... and will be working all weekend. ush:




 Competitive, are we?

I'm chasing after *p&p* too! :shame: Pot calling the kettle black. 

Poor you!


----------



## purses & pugs

I can't see why this should be any competition at all I'm chatty at the Chatterbox area, that's all I can say, lol!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, oh yes they counted until a few months back and recently they just started counting again. I'm a regular at Château Scandinave so we noticed it there a week ago or so.
> 
> I'm safe too, only thing I want is a Town with GH but not sure which color yet and I might as well wait until the FW 2011 since those colors seem much more promising. But maybe I'll get a TT, some of the SS colors could be pretty on that! Nuage SGH or maybe VM.



Oh, I never knew that!

Hmm... GH Town... Nice!

I want a GSH Velo and a GSH Work. Still deciding on colours.  But definitely an Anthra GSH for either one.

Ooh, I prefer VM GSH, because Nuage looks better with RH in my opinion.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Competitive, are we?
> 
> I'm chasing after *p&p* too! :shame: Pot calling the kettle black.


 
Actually more surprised because I thought I chatted a lot. But I was a member a LONG time before I posted so that would probably explain it.

And well yes, a little friendly competition never hurt anyone, right? Right 


(ok, so honestly I don't care but still ...)


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I can't see why this should be any competition at all I'm chatty at the Chatterbox area, that's all I can say, lol!


 
Lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I can't see why this should be any competition at all I'm chatty at the Chatterbox area, that's all I can say, lol!



But... But... But...

It's human nature to be No. 1! *At least it is here in SG*


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Oh, I never knew that!
> 
> Hmm... GH Town... Nice!
> 
> I want a GSH Velo and a GSH Work. Still deciding on colours.  But definitely an Anthra GSH for either one.
> 
> Ooh, I prefer VM GSH, because Nuage looks better with RH in my opinion.



A GSH Velo and Work sounds very nice If the Velo looks good with GGH I'm might be in trouble...lol.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think it will!

I saw a Black GGH City in town today... So pretty! I really miss GGH!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Actually more surprised because I thought I  chatted a lot. But I was a member a LONG time before I posted so that  would probably explain it.
> 
> And well yes, a little friendly competition never hurt anyone, right? Right
> 
> 
> (ok, so honestly I don't care but still ...)


It seems that I chat a lot too, haha. It must be the post from  Chatterbox that have been added, I have no other explaination? But you  have a point, why did it take a week to add them? Oh well, not much to  wonder about really



ieweuyhs said:


> But... But... But...
> 
> It's human nature to be No. 1! *At least it is here in SG*



Awww... But I'm sure you have more posts than many other here, if that make you feel better


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

So what are you doing this Friday night?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I think it will!
> 
> I saw a Black GGH City in town today... So pretty! I really miss GGH!



Oh yes, I love GGH...so pretty


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes!!! Too bad I only have one - my Charbon GGH...


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^
> 
> So what are you doing this Friday night?



Working a bit more (took a little break now) and then I'll go home and just relax. It's been a long week! 

And you?


----------



## ieweuyhs

My Nanoblocks which I ordered from Amazon Japan finally came! I was hoping to assemble them this weekend. 

Here's one of them - Himeji Castle, a historical castle in Japan.


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh that looks a lot like Lego! You'll be busy this weekend. Have fun


----------



## ieweuyhs

It is! But way smaller - like 1/3 the size of a Lego block?

I actually bought two sets - Himeji Castle and Schloss Neuschwanstein (Germany). Shall work on Himeji tomorrow! Or later tonight! Kinda excited about it! 

I'm a geek at heart.


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol!  Well if you like, why not? 

I need to get back to work. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Have fun at work! You too have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!

*Ches*-love those nanoblocks! My preschoolers are gaga for legos-those would be too tiny for them tho. I would totally play with them!!


*Livia*-hope your work this weekend isnt too much. UGH to working on the weekend! I have a long weekend here-the university is closed for Martin Luther King Day on monday and I get to go to the dr. to rant about my sinuses (I am sick of being stuffed up. Its annoying)

The only color for s/s that is tempting me is VM. If its teal like I saw on the store swatch then I am all over it with RGGH.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Morning, *Susan*! Oh yes, the Nanoblocks are fun!

A friend was telling me about them, and I happened to stumble upon them in a mall, and bought one. Now I'm hooked and have to resort to buying from Japan, where they originate. 

Oh dear about your sinuses. Hope they clear up. 

I'm sitting on the fence for VM. Was hoping for a green-green. Not a fan of teal. This reminded me of brackish water somehow. :sad1:


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Its actually a lovely green. But if you dont like blue greens, then this wont be up your alley most definitely! I swoon over teals 

Its like Militaire-I was so excited to see it, but IRL it looks like guacamole.  Not my cup of tea!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hmm... I do like blue greens, but I'm fussy.

I love your guacamole description!!! 

Speaking of which, I should hie myself to the local Bal boutique tomorrow since I'll be in the vicinity. Then I can check out guacamole for myself!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^I hear ya, I am fussy too. I love turquoises too but it has to be the *right* turquoise (what I wouldnt do for an 05 Turquoise!!)

Cant wait to hear what you think of Militaire-when I said to the SA that it reminded me of that, she laughed and said "True!"

Dark Knight is nice too-reminds me of Marine.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh yes! 2005 Turq is gorgeous!

Shall report back when I get a chance to view the colours IRL!

Not really into Dark Night because I wonder if it'll be similar to Officier, which I already have...

Somehow this season's colours seems more suited to FW than SS, don't you think?


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA. And the F/W intell thread talks about colors that are more appropriate for S/S! What in the world is Bal up to?

I do like the blue that seems to be similar to french blue.....(F/W)

Dark Knight looks to be less purple toned than Officier. More toward true navy like Marine.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yeah! I read about the FW intel. 

I'm curious about the red, because I'm a red lover. And Cyclamen as an accessory! The peacock blue looks interesting as an accessory too!

Have to say, I don't really like true blues. Perhaps a legacy of wearing a dark blue pinafore for 4 years in school?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yeah! I read about the FW intel.
> 
> *I'm curious about the red*, because I'm a red lover. And Cyclamen as an accessory! The peacock blue looks interesting as an accessory too!
> 
> Have to say, I don't really like true blues. Perhaps a legacy of wearing a dark blue pinafore for 4 years in school?




Red? What red? Where? When?


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> *Livia*-hope your work this weekend isnt too much. UGH to working on the weekend! I have a long weekend here-the university is closed for Martin Luther King Day on monday and I get to go to the dr. to rant about my sinuses (I am sick of being stuffed up. Its annoying)




Thanks but I'm actually working all day tomorrow and Sunday too. 
Ah well, right now BF is in the kitchen making a lovely dinner and I just heard him open up a bottle of red wine so it's not too bad 

Sinuses, yuck  Sorry to hear you're suffering from that. There's nothing you can do about that stuff, right?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Red? What red? Where? When?



Here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-intel-f-w-2011-a-654152-4.html#post17681554

Well, enjoy dinner! What are you guys having?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-intel-f-w-2011-a-654152-4.html#post17681554
> 
> Well, enjoy dinner! What are you guys having?




Oh my gosh! 
Ok, I won't get too excited just yet but oh my gosh.


BF bought a big organic chicken that he's now stuffed with lemon and loads of thyme, rosemary, garlic, bayleaves etc. And then an avocado and mozzarella salat. Yum!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^  

I love avocado! Never thought of pairing it with mozzarella!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^
> 
> I love avocado! Never thought of pairing it with mozzarella!




Oh, it's so good. With salad leaves, cucumber and pine nuts. Very yummy.


----------



## ieweuyhs

PINE NUTS! I adore those too!

Dang... Now I'm hungry...


----------



## Livia1

Oh and thanks for showing me that thread. Had ignored it because I didn't think there would be any real info yet. Boy, was I wrong. Must read it more thorough after dinner.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> PINE NUTS! I adore those too!
> 
> Dang... Now I'm hungry...




Ha-ha, sorry. But I'll tell you, they go so well with both mozzarella and avocados


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Oh and thanks for showing me that thread. Had ignored it because I didn't think there would be any real info yet. Boy, was I wrong. Must read it more thorough after dinner.



No worries.  Indeed! Check out the Bobble keychains. Page 6, I think. 



Livia1 said:


> Ha-ha, sorry. But I'll tell you, they go so well with both mozzarella and avocados



 Must resist. It's already 1.27 am. Too late to be eating...


----------



## Susan Lee

Livia1 said:


> Thanks but I'm actually working all day tomorrow and Sunday too.
> Ah well, right now BF is in the kitchen making a lovely dinner and I just heard him open up a bottle of red wine so it's not too bad
> 
> Sinuses, yuck  Sorry to hear you're suffering from that. There's nothing you can do about that stuff, right?



That's not too bad at all! I have a bottle of Sake at home calling my name....

Lets hope something can be done with my sinuses. Its really annoying, to say the least!

*Ches*-Oh no-a school uniform in dark blue would ruin my love for the color too. How sad that is!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> No worries.  Indeed! Check out the Bobble keychains. Page 6, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Must resist. It's already 1.27 am. Too late to be eating...




Will check out those key chains ... sounds interesting.

Midnight cravings ... very dangerous


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> That's not too bad at all! I have a bottle of Sake at home calling my name....
> 
> Lets hope something can be done with my sinuses. Its really annoying, to say the least!




Nope, not too bad at all.
So, a bottle of Sake eh? I can't remember having tried it. I think of it as something quite strong. Am I right?

Sinuses must be so stressful. As far as I know the only thing to help is by having another, different, sound added. Do I make sense. To divert your attention, I guess. Still doesn't let you have some peace and quiet.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Yup! Sake! I drink the unfiltered Nigori sake (its called crazy milk sometimes? Its on the sweeter side)

My sinuses are just clogged. It makes it so I am constantly congested and coughing and trying to clear my ears (I cant hear well most of the time-not good for a teacher!)


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ I hope you feel better soon! 
Have a great week-end everyone!


----------



## Livia1

^ Oh, that must be so frustrating.

Just googled the Sake, it's not as strong as I thought it was. Funny, I had a feeling it was like Ouzo or Pastis. Don't get me wrong, I like those things but only because of the anis flavour. And Ouzo is mixed with ice so it's not too much.
I must try sake next time I have the chance


----------



## Livia1

Have a great weekend, Leslie.
Nice to see you around here.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ Hiya! 
Nothing much is going on for me, as usual.....just being a Taxi and driving my kids around to various activities until after midnight.


----------



## Livia1

^ Lol, one of the joys of motherhood, I guess


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> That's not too bad at all! I have a bottle of Sake at home calling my name....
> 
> Lets hope something can be done with my sinuses. Its really annoying, to say the least!
> 
> *Ches*-Oh no-a school uniform in dark blue would ruin my love for the color too. How sad that is!



Sure hope you feel better soon! I usually have sushi with wasabi to clear my stuffed nose when I'm down with a cold. At least I get to breathe properly for an hour at least. But not sure if it'd work for stuffed sinuses.

Well, my uniform was a rich dark blue. It is a nice colour, something close to Marine, I'd say. But then... now when I see dark blues, I just don't feel a spark for them. Greens and reds are more me! :xtree:


----------



## soulshui

hello everyone! I am a newbie here and is excited because i just got a weekender a few days ago. It's amazing on guy!!! >< But i got question though... I am residing in Canada and can't seems to find applegarde leather conditioner retail shop anywhere, is it possible to use the leather conditioner in the other brand rather than applegarde? I got myself LEXOL leather conditioner but not sure if I should apply it on..

the label saids behind that it is not recommend for suede or extremely soft leather, I am thinking that balenciaga is include in the extremely soft leather.. 

this is the LEXOL I have...

lowpriceskates.com/ProductImages/misc/Lexol.jpg

so what do you think? to apply or not to apply?! i don't want to torture my weekender on the first week! (irony) XD idea please!!

thanks in advance everyone )


----------



## Susan Lee

*Ches*-I would have a hard time liking them too! I totally understand how reds and greens would spark you much more than blue!!

*Livia*-Sake is a MUST try, for sure. Its nice and mellow and if you get a little tipsy on it, there's no hangover in the morning 
I have never tried Ouzo but honestly I must say I am a little afraid of it!


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> *Ches*-I would have a hard time liking them too! I totally understand how reds and greens would spark you much more than blue!!
> 
> *Livia*-Sake is a MUST try, for sure. Its nice and mellow and if you get a little tipsy on it, there's no hangover in the morning
> I have never tried Ouzo but honestly I must say I am a little afraid of it!




I promise, I'll try sake. 
Ouzo is delicious, licorice flavoured. It's' quite strong but it's meant to be poured over ice so you can just choose to have it with a LOT of ice


----------



## tsuarsawan

hi lovely ladies,
how are we all?
Any one watch the Golden Globes? So many well dressed ladies. Some we're a little over the top. 

Halle Berry has always been one of my favorite. She is so stunningly beautiful. She looks gorgeous in anything she wears. 

I love the Emerald colour that Mila Kunis is wearing. 

I think Natalie Portman is so pretty, not sure about that Rose though. Regardless she is beautiful.

Claire DaneS & Emma Stone look gorgeous.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^LOVE that emerald!!! Not sure about that rose dress....what are stylists thinking sometimes?

Morning T-how are you today? Should be a lovely day here. Back to work for me!


----------



## Livia1

*T*, I've been looking at the dresses and I'm sorry to say that I was hugely dissapointed. I thought most of these ladies either dressed too old or (a few) too young. I didn't really like any of the dresses except for Angelina Jolies. Now that was gorgeous. I could have done without the padded shoulders (with her ... ehm ... chest, it would have worked fine without them) but it still works with this dress and the colour is insanely gorgeous on her.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good afternoon ladies,
*Susan Lee*, I'm well sweetie. Keeping very busy. Finally booked my Bali/Hong Kong & Macau holiday. 7 weeks away......

Just over 3 weeks of pure relaxation in Bali & lots of shopping in HK & a little Black Jack playing in Macau....

How is darlin Spence doing sweetie? I love your avatar..
Back to work, what a drag. I went back on the 4th. Took me over a week to get back into the swing of things. 11 days break just flew...

I love theat Emerald colour Mila Kunis is wearing too & I think the dress looks gorgeous on her. I would love Balenciaga to come out with this colour. 


*Livia1* I did not like Angelina's sequin dress. I do how ever like the colour, but prefer Mila's deep Emerald Green more. 

I am not a huge fan of Sequin & padded shoulders... I don't mind the padded shoulders on a well tailored suit, but not on a dress like that. It made Angie look older than what she really is. 

I do agree some dresses were disappointing. Some were nice. 
What did you think of this one?


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Livia1,* do you like this dress on Eva?


----------



## Livia1

^ Nope, I really don't like that dress. That looks matronly to me. It looks like something Sophia Loren would wear. She'd look stunning in it, I'm sure but then she's Sophia Loren


----------



## tsuarsawan

haha, matronly!!!! 
I didn't mind this on Eva, considering she is not very tall. I thought this style made her look like she has more height...The tail could have been a little shorter. 

ooh the beautiful Sofia is a lot more, shall we say voluptuous.  She had/has a body to die for..... Also Sofia would wear this dress with more flair, elegance & grace....

This is the dress that I thought was one of the best to walk the Red carpet.....Wasn't part of the 2011 Golden Globes. She just looks gorgeous.. Just over did it with the blush. love the hair & dress....


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> haha, matronly!!!!
> I didn't mind this on Eva, considering she is not very tall. I thought this style made her look like she has more height...The tail could have been a little shorter.
> 
> ooh the beautiful Sofia is a lot more, shall we say voluptuous.  She had/has a body to die for..... Also Sofia would wear this dress with more flair, elegance & grace....
> 
> This is the dress that I thought was one of the best to walk the Red carpet.....Wasn't part of the 2011 Golden Globes. She just looks gorgeous.. Just over did it with the blush. love the hair & dress....


 

Absolutely agree with you about how Sophia would wear that dress 

I'm not a fan of one-shoulder dresses but that's just me. The red dress is really nice actually.
Too bad her face is a different colour than her arms and neck, lol.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Absolutely agree with you about how Sophia would wear that dress
> 
> I'm not a fan of one-shoulder dresses but that's just me. The red dress is really nice actually.
> Too bad her face is a different colour than her arms and neck, lol.


 

The Red dress is hot & I really do think Katherine wears it well....Your right about her face, being different colour from her arms & neck... haha
They don't always get it right do they? Just goes to show....

Then you would not be a fan of this dress worn by Keira either. I personally love this one too. Adore the colour. Balenciaga should make a wine Red like this... 
Angie looked the best in this dress IMO...Those Emerald earings were perfection worn with this Black classic.
Loved the Yellow on Michelle, just the Red lips are a little too loud...

We are wonderful fashion police, don't you think?


----------



## Livia1

Michelle's yellow dress _and _the red lips is one of my absolute fave red carpet looks. She looked stunning as did the guy who accompanied her


----------



## Livia1

I also loved that dress on Angelina along with her gorgeous emerald jewellery. But I like most of her red carpet looks. I realise a lot of people find her choices boring, I find them elegant and beautiful (most of the time anyway).


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^not to many ladies would be able to pull this Yellow beauty the way Michelle did. I still prefer her lips to be toned town....The Yellow is Bright & pop enough. So we have found a winner..... Now the partner was the great Heath Ledger who sadly & tragically passed away.... A fellow aussie.

We should continue the fashion police tomorrow. We should judge the men....

Good night sweet **S**
Need my beauty sleep.
Have an awesome day.....


----------



## Livia1

^ Oh, let's do that. I should warn you though ... there's no competition really when it comes to the guys imo. But I haven't seen lots of pics so maybe I'll be surprised.

And yes, the beautiful Heath ... he is greatly missed!


Sweet dreams, dear *T*. I'm at work and very bored atm so I'm looking forward to getting home in about 4 hours.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> I also loved that dress on Angelina along with her gorgeous emerald jewellery. But I like most of her red carpet looks. I realise a lot of people find her choices boring, I find them elegant and beautiful (most of the time anyway).


 
Some times she gets it wrong & other times she gets it right. Have a few more that you might like..... I adore Angie in both these two dresses. Cate looks almost always gorgeous. Probabaly the very few sequin dress I like. Cate wears it beautifully....

A few more before I go to


----------



## Livia1

I loooved the grey dress on Angelina! Absolutely beautiful. It is definietly one of my faves, especially with the gold jewellery - perfect!

And how could I forget Cate. She always surprises me and that lady is so stunning!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> ^ Oh, let's do that. I should warn you though ... there's no competition really when it comes to the guys imo. But I haven't seen lots of pics so maybe I'll be surprised.
> 
> And yes, the beautiful Heath ... he is greatly missed!
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams, dear *T*. I'm at work and very bored atm so I'm looking forward to getting home in about 4 hours.


 

ooh I have plenty pics of the guys....

thanks sweetie, enjoy the rest of your day & 4 hours will hopefully fly...
Must admit , today my day at work felt like it would never end.....

Little taste of the men. All 3 men make my heart skip a beat.

good night my lovely....


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^how naughty of me. Leonardo is young enough to be my eeeerrrh son...
How old is the guy, I wonder........:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Livia1




----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^how naughty of me. Leonardo is young enough to be my eeeerrrh son...
> How old is the guy, I wonder........:lolots::lolots:


 



Lol 
He's not that young though, is he. I think he's 30 or something like that.


Oh and btw, Kate Winslet - gorgeous!


----------



## Susan Lee

Ohhh....Johnny Depp. Swoon! Now dont get me started on Hugh Jackman.....

Love Michelle's yellow/red look too. I am such a sucker for brights. And I think Cate B looks smashing in anything (I have a huge girl crush on her and Liv Tyler. I want to be an elf with them in the Lord of the Rings movies!)

T-Spence is ok, the cancer is growing and moving around but hes still eating and drinking and wanting to pee on everything on his daily cul de sac walks.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^hey *Susan*, 
hope your having a wonderful day my lovely. 
Sorry to hear about that horrible word "cancer" is growing & spreading all over..... I just hope Spence doesn't hurt to much & isn't too uncomfortable. Poor darlin, as long as he can live pain free & has some quality of life.......Keep strong sweetie & Spence is so lucky to have you **S*...*

*Livia1 & Susan* ooh Cate B & Kate Winslet are my favorites. As far as beauty, fashion & the way they both carry themselves.. Both beautiful & elegant. Halle Berry is more in the sexy side...

As for Hugh...my fellow aussie  Johnny depp well his a lovely pretty boy, but don't think he is well dressed.....

Now Leonardo I found out will be 37, so that means he is not old enough to be my son, but could be my lover instead... :lolots::lolots:


----------



## tsuarsawan

A few pics of my two favorite leading ladies....


----------



## tsuarsawan

few more of the ladies & than the men......


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies, I see we are on the red carpet now

So many gorgeous dresses! Wonder if I ever be able to wear a dress like that Not very likey!

I'm not a fan of Angelina (only reason why I will the The tourist is because of that mighty fine and talented Jonny Depp) but her grey dress above is amazing!


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> Ohhh....Johnny Depp. Swoon! Now dont get me started on Hugh Jackman.....
> 
> Love Michelle's yellow/red look too. I am such a sucker for brights. And I think Cate B looks smashing in anything (I have a huge girl crush on her and Liv Tyler. I want to be an elf with them in the Lord of the Rings movies!)
> 
> T-Spence is ok, the cancer is growing and moving around but hes still eating and drinking and wanting to pee on everything on his daily cul de sac walks.




Susan, so sorry to hear the cancer is spreading but I am glad to hear he still wants to eat etc. Hope he's not in pain.


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> *Livia1 & Susan* ooh Cate B & Kate Winslet are my favorites. As far as beauty, fashion & the way they both carry themselves.. Both beautiful & elegant. Halle Berry is more in the sexy side...
> 
> As for Hugh...my fellow aussie  Johnny depp well his a lovely pretty boy, but don't think he is well dressed.....
> 
> Now Leonardo I found out will be 37, so that means he is not old enough to be my son, but could be my lover instead... :lolots::lolots:




Phew, you're ok with Leo then 

Now, what do you mean Johhny Depp's not well dressed? Is it because he's not wearing a tie in this pic 
Honestly though, the man could wear a potato sack, I wouldn't care.


----------



## tsuarsawan

****livia1 & P&P *your both on......
I was waiting for you both....

Now **S** I adore the man, Johnny.... but come on???? He certainly needs the tie & not sure I love Johhny with that much facial hair
......  
This is fashion Red carpet. We need to be fair. Well o.k if Johhny gets away with out a tie, well so can Ryan Gosling.......

Here is my pics & will leave the best til last....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Sorry this pic desrves a full blown size.. JRM looks so handsome & isn't he well dressed???....


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Hello ladies, I see we are on the red carpet now
> 
> So many gorgeous dresses! Wonder if I ever be able to wear a dress like that Not very likey!
> 
> I'm not a fan of Angelina (only reason why I will the The tourist is because of that mighty fine and talented Jonny Depp) but her grey dress above is amazing!


 

**A** I agree with you in regards to Angie...Not my cup of tea... Cate & Kate are both my icons. Stylish, elegant & wear their dresses with grace...
I think Halle is the sexy one...

I love her in this dress....


----------



## Livia1

Yes, JRM is well dressed but not my cup of tea.

Regarding Johnny, I do agree with you on the facial hair. But as for the red carpet thing ... this is Johnny Depp and the fact that he doesn't _really _care just makes me like him more 
I only wish Vanessa had been by his side!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^yea I know what you mean, makes Johnny the more desirable right??? haha I do agree with you on that one....

Ryan & Jonathan are pretty desirable too me. Whether there in a suit or a pair of ripped jeans & a t shirt, they look so darn hot..... they make me well errr..... 

Well this is the reason why I felt JRM needed to be up there..
He don't give a damn either, but at the same time he is stylish, I like that quality..


**S** I could not find many pics with Johhny wearing a tie.. I have found you a nice one with Vanessa by his side though.. coming up...

Are you busy today? 
my Friday today....


----------



## tsuarsawan

One for *Susan* too.....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> **A** I agree with you in regards to Angie...Not my cup of tea... Cate & Kate are both my icons. Stylish, elegant & wear their dresses with grace...
> I think Halle is the sexy one...
> 
> I love her in this dress....



Halle is indeed very sexy and I like a lot of her dresses, like i.e. the one in you pic. But she can miss too! I remember the dress she wore when she won the Oscar and I was like, what is the (or the stylist) thinking??


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh and regards Jonny, if it's up to me he can wear whatever he likes on the red carpet...he'll still be looking gorgeous and sexy I think it's great that not every man there looks the same!


----------



## Livia1

Awww, they're such a beautiful couple!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ooh yes, they can miss all right.. They are not perfect....Either them or the stylist don't get it right.. I did not like this dress at all.. Her speech was just as bad as her dress.....:lolots:
She sure can look very sexy at times.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^indeed 

Edit: oh, indeed to both Jonny & Vanessa and Halle!


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^yea I know what you mean, makes Johnny the more desirable right??? haha I do agree with you on that one....
> 
> Ryan & Jonathan are pretty desirable too me. Whether there in a suit or a pair of ripped jeans & a t shirt, they look so darn hot..... they make me well errr.....
> 
> Well this is the reason why I felt JRM needed to be up there..
> He don't give a damn either, but at the same time he is stylish, I like that quality..
> 
> 
> **S** I could not find many pics with Johhny wearing a tie.. I have found you a nice one with Vanessa by his side though.. coming up...
> 
> Are you busy today?
> my Friday today....




It's only Thursday here and I have the day off. I had a quick run earlier for some groceries and though the sun is (finally) shining today and it is just a lovely day, I feel like staying home. I just received my Vogue Paris plus a danish fashion magazine I like so that's my plan for the day. And tPF of course.
Are you enjoying your Friday?


----------



## tsuarsawan

The men have there individual style & look.  
I still feel no one beats the best of the lot. The beautiful & talented *Kim Rossi stuart*.
The man has charm, charisma, looks, intelligence & the whole darn package.....

Here is my favorite......


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> It's only Thursday here and I have the day off. I had a quick run earlier for some groceries and though the sun is (finally) shining today and it is just a lovely day, I feel like staying home. I just received my Vogue Paris plus a danish fashion magazine I like so that's my plan for the day. And tPF of course.
> Are you enjoying your Friday?


 

Great to here the sun is shining **S*. *You must be relieved. You have had a long winter right? I finished for the week. still Thursday down under. I don't work Fridays. Did all my house work. the kids are asleep & I am on line looking at the sites for HK & still need to finalise the accomadation for our trip. Having dinner with a friend tomorrow night, then we will be watching a few good movies. Hubby is working til very late, so works out well. Friend of ours is having a huge 40th birthday party Saturday night. Sunday just doing the gardening in the morning & then having time out in the afternoon. Before you know it, the week end is gone.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good evening, ladies!

Been MIA for a while and I see you ladies are ogling at handsome men and pretty dresses!  

Side note: I love that Halle Berry dress - the one with the strategically placed embroidery? to avoid "wardrobe malfunction". But she's so pretty, she'd look good in a sack. 

And I love Liv Tyler too! Another beauty. 

Have to say, I don't see the fuss over Johnny Depp. Never did and I doubt I ever will. *ducks object thrown by *Livia1**


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> Great to here the sun is shining **S*. *You must be relieved. You have had a long winter right? I finished for the week. still Thursday down under. I don't work Fridays. Did all my house work. the kids are asleep & I am on line looking at the sites for HK & still need to finalise the accomadation for our trip. Having dinner with a friend tomorrow night, then we will be watching a few good movies. Hubby is working til very late, so works out well. Friend of ours is having a huge 40th birthday party Saturday night. Sunday just doing the gardening in the morning & then having time out in the afternoon. Before you know it, the week end is gone.....




Yes, our winter has been quite hard. So much snow. I doubt it's over yet though so a bit of sunshine is good for the soul 
It took a week of plus degrees to get rid of all the snow. It's finally gone now and it is such a relief to be able to get around again. 

Sounds like you're in for busy weekend though dinner with a friend and a party on Saturday doesn't sound too bad 

I'm working Sunday but Saturday will be nice and relaxing I hope. No plans, just me and BF at home, making a nice dinner I suspect.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh my... Working again on Sunday?


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> Been MIA for a while and I see you ladies are ogling at handsome men and pretty dresses!
> 
> Side note: I love that Halle Berry dress - the one with the strategically placed embroidery? to avoid "wardrobe malfunction". But she's so pretty, she'd look good in a sack.
> 
> And I love Liv Tyler too! Another beauty.
> *
> Have to say, I don't see the fuss over Johnny Depp. Never did and I doubt I ever will*. *ducks object thrown by Livia1*


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Oh my... Working again on Sunday?




Yup


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


>


----------



## Livia1

^ This is all I have to say:


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches*, what have you done?  Sensitive issue, Johhny Depp for *Livia1*....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> ^ This is all I have to say:


 

ooh yummy, but wait til I show you what I've got....


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh yummy, but wait til I show you what I've got....




Yes, please


----------



## tsuarsawan

your cheating with that gorgy pic of Johnny **s*..* But can understand you need to prove your point to *ches*...:lolots::lolots:

How about this????


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Yes, please


 
were you hoping for Johnny **S** ?


----------



## ieweuyhs

:shame: Didn't realise it was a can of worms. 

And *tsuarsawan*, me no likey him either...


----------



## Livia1

^ Sorry *T*, not for me but then I'm quite fussy when it comes to men.
I've been a fan of Johnny Depp since I saw him in 21st Jump Street. Coincidentally I was also a big fan of Vanessa Paradis then (she was big here in Europe) so it's funny they should end up together.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think I first saw Johnny Depp in Edwards Scissorshands, so..... I think you get the idea...


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> were you hoping for Johnny **S** ?




yes


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I think I first saw Johnny Depp in Edwards Scissorshands, so..... I think you get the idea...



 Yeah, I see your point.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yup, first impressions count A LOT!


----------



## purses & pugs

Same here *Livia*, I saw every episode of 21 Jump Street and drooled all over Jonny back then, even though I was a little girl And a few days ago I was zapping and suddenly saw Cry Baby on TV. Good Lord, that what is up with that man, he even looks better now than back then! I didn't even know that was possible...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Same here *Livia*, I saw every episode of 21 Jump Street and drooled all over Jonny back then, even though I was a little girl And a few days ago I was zapping and suddenly saw Cry Baby on TV. Good Lord, that what is up with that man, he even looks better now than back then! I didn't even know that was possible...



I know!
He's like great wine


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Men age like wine; while women age like...  fresh vegetables? 

EDIT: Great minds think alike indeed! I was comparing men to wine too!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Men age like wine; *while women age like... * *fresh vegetables?*
> 
> EDIT: Great minds think alike indeed! I was comparing men to wine too!



Not always true but I see your point 
It's just women try to avoid aging instead of accepting it. That just makes it worse, I think.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I know!
> He's like great wine



Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Not always true but I see your point
> It's just women try to avoid aging instead of accepting it. That just makes it worse, I think.



Yes!!! All the Botox and plastic surgery? 

I think we should learn to age gracefully.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Yes!!! All the Botox and plastic surgery?
> 
> I think we should learn to age gracefully.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh ladies, how can you not like Kim, Ryan & Jonathan????


----------



## ieweuyhs

Just Googled "21 Jump Street". Now I see why Johnny has such a profound effect on you, *Livia1* and *p&p*. 

Sorry, *tsuarsawan*... Not feeling the love for them...

EDIT: And OMG, he was paid $45,000 an episode??


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh yes, I'm for let's age gracefully. No botox for me..oohh no
Wrinkles will be my best friends....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh ladies, how can you not like Kim, Ryan & Jonathan????


Not a fan of any, but Jonathan is actaully very good looking! But after seeing Match Point I just thought of him as an idiot... I know, I know, I must not mix up movies and reality


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Not a fan of any, but Jonathan is actaully very good looking! But after seeing Match Point I just thought of him as an idiot... I know, I know, I must not mix up movies and reality


 
 :lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Just Googled "21 Jump Street". Now I see why Johnny has such a profound effect on you, *Livia1* and *p&p*.
> 
> Sorry, *tsuarsawan*... Not feeling the love for them...
> 
> EDIT: And OMG, he was paid $45,000 an episode??




Excately! I think those who were a hard core fan of 21 Jump Street automaticly loves Jonny, I can't imagine anything else??? I know I do! I haven't wached that show ever since it was taken off the air but now I really want to see it again...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Just Googled "21 Jump Street". Now I see why Johnny has such a profound effect on you, *Livia1* and *p&p*.




Well, well, well 
Are we changing your mind?

Then imagine being 12 years old and wathcing this guy every week.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> :lolots:




Haha, ok I deserved that:greengrin::lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Excately! I think those who were a hard core fan of 21 Jump Street automaticly loves Jonny, I can't imagine anything else??? I know I do! I haven't wached that show ever since it was taken off the air but now I really want to see it again...




I know, right. I think you can get them on dvd and I've been thinking about getting them. Do you think they would be as cool? I mean, not counting Johnny Depp of course, do you think they would be fun to watch again?


----------



## tsuarsawan

ches, you might like this one....:lolots:


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Well, well, well
> Are we changing your mind?
> 
> Then imagine being 12 years old and wathcing this guy every week.


 
He is too pretty.....


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I know, right. I think you can get them on dvd and I've been thinking about getting them. Do you think they would be as cool? I mean, not counting Johnny Depp of course, do you think they would fun to watch again?



You have a point. We watched it when we were little girls and _everything_ was so cool and amazing! Jonny will of course be fabolous, but what about those other actors and the plot? We might be thinking of it as a bad comedy instead??


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ches, you might like this one....:lolots:




Lol!
Is it wrong that I still think he's gorgeous here? :shame:


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ches, you might like this one....:lolots:




Dear **T** now it's my turn:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> You have a point. We watched it when we were little girls and _everything_ was so cool and amazing! Jonny will of course be fabolous, but what about those other actors and the plot? We might be thinking of it as a bad comedy instead??



That's excactly what I'd be scared of. Wouldn't want to ruin the good memories.
Maybe I'll find one episode on the internet and watch that before I make up my mind.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Lol!
> Is it wrong that I still think he's gorgeous here? :shame:


 
**S** what are you thinking????? :lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> That's excactly what I'd be scared of. Wouldn't want to ruin the good memories.
> Maybe I'll find one episode on the internet and watch that before I make up my mind.



So true, I might try the same thing. It's great to hear you have the exact same great memories though! I still think of that show from time to time and just smile a little


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> I know, right. I think you can get them on dvd and I've been thinking about getting them. Do you think they would be as cool? I mean, not counting Johnny Depp of course, do you think they would be fun to watch again?





purses & pugs said:


> You have a point. We watched it when we were little girls and _everything_ was so cool and amazing! Jonny will of course be fabolous, but what about those other actors and the plot? We might be thinking of it as a bad comedy instead??



I think you gals should get the DVDs. Re-watching will definitely bring back memories... Even if it turns out to be a bad comedy, you still get to drool over your idol! 



tsuarsawan said:


> ches, you might like this one....



*runs away in fright!*



tsuarsawan said:


> He is too pretty.....



I think I liked pretty boys too back when I was a teen.



Livia1 said:


> Lol!
> Is it wrong that I still think he's gorgeous here?



 Very wrong!



purses & pugs said:


> Dear **T** now it's my turn:



*ducks* Wait... It's not directed at me!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Dear **T** now it's my turn:


 
I couldn't resist......


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> **S** what are you thinking????? :lolots:



Yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> So true, I might try the same thing. It's great to hear you have the exact same great memories though! I still think of that show from time to time and just smile a little



That's just it. But maybe *ches *has a point ^^^


----------



## tsuarsawan

Is it wrong of me to still love Kim here? :lolots:


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I think you gals should get the DVDs. Re-watching will definitely bring back memories... Even if it turns out to be a bad comedy, you still get to drool over your idol!



You do have a point 
And even if it does turn out to be bad, I'm not even sure that could ruin anything for me because that show was so cool!





> Very wrong!


Lol!


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> Is it wrong of me to still love Kim here? :lolots:








Livia1 said:


> You do have a point
> And even if it does turn out to be bad, I'm not sure that could ruin anything for me because that show was so cool!



Indeed! It's like it can do no wrong!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> You do have a point
> And even if it does turn out to be bad, I'm not even sure that could ruin anything for me because that show was so cool!





ieweuyhs said:


> Indeed! It's like it can do no wrong!



That is true. 
20+ year old memories can't be washed out that easily


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I couldn't resist......




haha, no worries


----------



## tsuarsawan

I think we are all strong willed who stick by our men. We sure know what we like...  *ches* does any one inspire you??? We all deserve an applaud.......


----------



## ieweuyhs

Check this out!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CX5KXVNN810HBZBYP5W

Now I'm tempted to buy, since it's so cheap anyway!


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> I think we are all strong willed who stick by our men. We sure know what we like...  *ches* does any one inspire you??? We all deserve an applaud.......



I want to know too.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Check this out!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CX5KXVNN810HBZBYP5W
> 
> Now I'm tempted to buy, since it's so cheap anyway!



Uh, they're not as cheap on the UK site. Will have a better look - I'm about to order a cd from amazon anyway so this might end in my shopping basket too.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I think we are all strong willed who stick by our men. We sure know what we like...  *ches* does any one inspire you??? We all deserve an applaud.......



Yes indeed! 




ieweuyhs said:


> Check this out!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CX5KXVNN810HBZBYP5W
> 
> Now I'm tempted to buy, since it's so cheap anyway!



Oh my, that is really tempting


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sadly, I don't have one whom I truly stick with... My tastes changes all the time, unlike you strong-willed ladies. 

As a teen, I liked Jonathon Brandis in Seaquest DSV. A more recent crush would be Jensen Ackles. First saw him in Dark Angel, and subsequently in Supernatural.


----------



## tsuarsawan

You know once you start, you will want to watch all th episodes. A bit like me & my Japanese animes. Once you start, you can't stop....Your hooked. How many episodes were made?... I remeber watching 21 Jump street religiously each week. We were all  over Johhny. The prettiest boy I ever did see.. Then I grew up & well the rest is history......:lolots:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh my, that is really tempting



Remember you may not be able to watch that ... it's region 1. I can never remember if taht works here 

The UK one is £90 ush:
They do have Benny & Joon for £4,49 - love that movie.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Apparently 103 or 104 episodes to 21 Jump Street! That's shorter than Naruto! 

With Chinese New Year coming, which will be a LONG LONG weekend, I can watch the show...

Checking out item now...


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Remember you may not be able to watch that ... it's region 1. I can never remember if taht works here
> 
> The UK one is £90 ush:
> They do have Benny & Joon for £4,49 - love that movie.



You think? I'll ask BF, he knows all that stuff... We have a new Blue Ray player that might take allt the zones, but I'm not sure since I never pay attension to that stuff


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> You think? I'll ask BF, he knows all that stuff... We have a new Blue Ray player that might take allt the zones, but I'm not sure since I never pay attension to that stuff



I don't know either because BF knows, so I don't have too :shame:
Actually our tv is 23 years old so we don't even have a dvd player, lol.
Of course BF has Blue Ray on his computer so I would think it would work on that.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> You know once you start, you will want to watch all th episodes. A bit like me & my Japanese animes. Once you start, you can't stop....Your hooked. How many episodes were made?... I remeber watching 21 Jump street religiously each week. We were all  over Johhny. The prettiest boy I ever did see.. Then I grew up & well the rest is history......:lolots:



So you were a hard core fan too 
But then you lost your sense reg. Jonny??:lolots:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> So you were a hard core fan too
> But then you lost your sense reg. Jonny??:lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I don't know either because BF knows, so I don't have too :shame:
> Actually *our tv is 23 years old* so we don't even have a dvd, lol.
> Of course BF has Blue Ray on his computer so I would think it would work on that.



 I don't know what to say - I'm impressed!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Sadly, I don't have one whom I truly stick with... My tastes changes all the time, unlike you strong-willed ladies.
> 
> As a teen, I liked Jonathon Brandis in Seaquest DSV. A more recent crush would be Jensen Ackles. First saw him in Dark Angel, and subsequently in Supernatural.


 
*ches *Jonathon Brandis has passed away... ooh....


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I don't know what to say - I'm impressed!



I know.
Well, it works and it has wheels. What's not to like.
Ok, it sort of works - actually we can only watch two channels but that's fine 
Everybody does comment on it when they see it though.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> So you were a hard core fan too
> But then you lost your sense reg. Jonny??:lolots:


 

No sweetie I grew up & wanted a man instead of a pretty boy....:lolots::lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> *ches *Jonathon Brandis has passed away... ooh....



Yeah! I was quite surprised to learn of the news. He was so young!



Livia1 said:


> I know.
> Well, it works and it has wheels. What's not to like.
> Ok, it sort of works - actually we can only watch two channels but that's fine
> Everybody does comment on it when they see it though.



I'm impressed too! 23 years old! OMG!


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> No sweetie I grew up & *wanted a man instead* of a pretty boy....:lolots::lolots:



Well said!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I know.
> Well, it works and it has wheels. What's not to like.
> Ok, it sort of works - actaully we can only watch two channels but that's fine
> Everybody does comment on it when they see it though.



It's an antique then! 

You know, I do not watch a lot of tv either. I was a tv slave before but suddenly got tired of it. Eveytime I turn on the tv now I just end up zapping! I love to watch series in DVD instead so I don't have to put up with all the breaks and not waiting another week for the next episode. Right now we are totally into Dexter, love that show!


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> No sweetie I grew up & wanted a man instead of a pretty boy....:lolots::lolots:





I have to do this ...


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> No sweetie I grew up & wanted a man instead of a pretty boy....:lolots::lolots:




You sure know what to say my friend!


----------



## Livia1

You leave me no choice ...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


>


 


**S** & *AM* If you must know, I later saw the light. Kim enetered my world when I moved away from Johhny....:lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> ...



Oh man, you totally nailed that one Livia!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Well said!


----------



## ieweuyhs

You ladies are hilarious!

And I just bought the DVD set!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^


----------



## purses & pugs

Great *Ches*, I'm looking forward to hear your verdict


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> You ladies are hilarious!
> 
> And I just bought the DVD set!




You did 
Can I come over?


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^^


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> You did
> Can I come over?




good idea, let's have a slumber party at Ches's!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Livia & P&P* you both leave me no choce.... :lolots::lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Livia & P&P you both leave me no choce.... :lolots::lolots:




Nah, I like him here as well (I'm not annoying, am I? lol)

Seriously, I love him in this costume:


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> good idea, let's have a slumber party at Ches's!


 
Can I come & watch too & bring match point for you *AM????:lolots:*


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> good idea, let's have a slumber party at Ches's!



Yes, let's. I'll bring the wine.
*T*, I'm sure you can come too but you will have to be nice.


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> *Livia & P&P* you both leave me no choce.... :lolots::lolots:



Ok, now that is just cruel :devil:
However, the last pic from ALice in Wonderland ... ehm ... still like him


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Nah, I like him here as well (I'm not annoying, am I? lol)
> 
> Seriously, I love him in this costume:


 
really sweetie? What's there too love????:lolots:
no of course your not annoying. We're all having fun... I love it....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sure! You can all come over! I'm kinda in between Europe and Australia. 

We can have a DVD marathon of 21 Jump Street and analyse what makes Johnny so appealing (to *Livia1* and *p&p* at least!)

Oh, I'm planning my Europe trip to be in August. Details to be finalised later. But sure hope we can meet up in London!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Can I come & watch too & bring match point for you *AM????:lolots:*



Don't you dare! ...bring the movie I mean



Livia1 said:


> Yes, let's. I'll bring the wine.
> *T*, I'm sure you can come too but you will have to be nice.



Nice, I'll bring snacks!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> really sweetie? What's there too love????:lolots:
> no of course your not annoying. We're all having fun... I love it....




Lol, I meant the annoying thing in a silly ironc way 
I've seen Alice twice now and I just looove Jonny's character, so yes, I love him here! What's to love? Everything!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Sure! You can all come over! I'm kinda in between Europe and Australia.
> 
> We can have a DVD marathon of 21 Jump Street and analyse what makes Johnny so appealing (to *Livia1* and *p&p* at least!)
> 
> Oh, I'm planning my Europe trip to be in August. Details to be finalised later. But sure hope we can meet up in London!



Sounds like my kind of marathon.

Do let us know about the London plans. August is not the best time for me but I will try. Would be so fun!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Ok, now that is just cruel :devil:
> However, the last pic from ALice in Wonderland ... ehm ... still like him


 
o.k I will behave......I want to watch Johhny with you lovely ladies....

I have a gift for you all... do you like???


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Sure! You can all come over! I'm kinda in between Europe and Australia.
> 
> We can have a DVD marathon of 21 Jump Street and analyse what makes Johnny so appealing (to *Livia1* and *p&p* at least!)
> 
> Oh, I'm planning my Europe trip to be in August. Details to be finalised later. But sure hope we can meet up in London!



Oh yes, would be so fun to meet up! And August might be a good time for me since I've just got a new manager position where I work (yay for me!) so I probably must work most of the summer during the busiest holiday times, which is July here.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Lol, I meant the annoying thing in a silly ironc way
> I've seen Alice twice now and I just looove Jonny's character, so yes, I love him here! What's to love? Everything!


 
I am sure Johhny would have nailed the role splendidly. He is an awesome actor... Not as good as Kim or Jonathon or Ryan....I am the faithful woman..you know????:lolots:


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> o.k I will behave......I want to watch Johhny with you lovely ladies....
> 
> I have a gift for you all... do you like???




More like _love_!
*Swoon*


And you're definitely invited now


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh yes, would be so fun to meet up! And August might be a good time for me since I've just got a new manager position where I work (yay for me!) so I probably must work most of the summer during the busiest holiday times, which is July here.



Oh you've been promoted? Many congrats


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> o.k I will behave......I want to watch Johhny with you lovely ladies....
> 
> I have a gift for you all... do you like???




Ahhh so gorgeous...
Thanks T!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I am sure Johhny would have nailed the role splendidly. He is an awesome actor... Not as good as Kim or Jonathon or Ryan....I am the faithful woman..you know????:lolots:



So am I!!!:devil:   :buttercup:


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I've seen Alice twice now and I just looove Jonny's character, so yes, I love him here! *What's to love? Everything*!







Livia1 said:


> Sounds like my kind of marathon.
> 
> Do let us know about the London plans. August is not the best time for me but I will try. Would be so fun!



Yup, will do! Hoping I can finalise the details by March. Been busy at work, trying to meet a February deadline. 



tsuarsawan said:


> o.k I will behave......I want to watch Johhny with you lovely ladies....
> 
> I have a gift for you all... do you like???



Me no likey... Did I mention? I don't like guys to have facial hair - goatees, mustache, beard... 



purses & pugs said:


> Oh yes, would be so fun to meet up! And August might be a good time for me since I've just got a new manager position where I work (yay for me!) so I probably must work most of the summer during the busiest holiday times, which is July here.



Congratulations! Well, I think Jasterock might be able to join me in London too! 



tsuarsawan said:


> I am sure Johhny would have nailed the role splendidly. He is an awesome actor... Noy as good as Kim or Jonathon or Ryan....I am the faithful woman..you know????



Yes, you're the faithful one, but so are *Livia1* and *p&p*. I think I'm the only fickle woman here.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh you've been promoted? Many congrats



Yes I have, thank you 
I got the promotion this Friday after the interview rounds finally ended, I'm very proud of myself!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> More like _love_!
> *Swoon*
> 
> 
> And you're definitely invited now


 
ooh thank you sweet **S** I wouldn't miss a meet up with you lovelies for the world.

I am considering a trip to London or Paris later next year.. We can all meet up. Augaust is no good fo rme this year. You ladies can meet & next time I will surely make it....


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Congratulations! Well, I think Jasterock might be able to join me in London too!


Thank you! And it would be so cool to meet her as well


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> So am I!!!:devil: :buttercup:


indeed we all are....:kiss:


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Yes I have, thank you
> I got the promotion this Friday after the interview rounds finally ended, I'm very proud of myself!



 Congratulations! We're proud of you too!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congratulations sweetie. So proud of you *AM*....


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you! And it would be so cool to meet her as well



She's excited too. But will have to see how her plans work out. 

We were thinking, I'd go on my xx-day tour of Europe, then meet her in London, because she only intends to spend maybe 6 days in London, while I was hoping for perhaps two to three weeks in Europe. 

Perhaps we could catch a musical or a concert together and of course meet you gals and tour London before heading home.


----------



## purses & pugs

Aww, thanks so much *Ches *and *T* First time ever I can be called a boss

Speaking of work, I'd better get back to it now! Talk later lovely and hilarous ladies!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, sounds like a great plan, keep us updated!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Aww, thanks so much *Ches *and *T* First time ever I can be called a boss
> 
> Speaking of work, I'd better get back to it now! Talk later lovely and hilarous ladies!!


 
Have an awesome day sweet lady...


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh thank you sweet **S** I wouldn't miss a meet up with you lovelies for the world.
> 
> I am considering a trip to London or Paris later next year.. We can all meet up. Augaust is no good fo rme this year. You ladies can meet & next time I will surely make it....




Oh, would be so much fun if you could come too. But I understand.
As I said, I am also not sure I'll be able to join but I'm hoping.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good night **S** &* ches*... Time for me to go to til next time my lovelies. You are all so wonderful....


----------



## Livia1

Good night and sweet dreams, *T*.
It was fun!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Oh, would be so much fun if you could come too. But I understand.
> As I said, I am also not sure I'll be able to join but I'm hoping.


 

It is really difficult for me this year* *S*.* I have so many commitments going on... I will be back from Bali & HK in early April. Then I will be putting a lot of energy in searching for my upgraded bigger home...It's very difficult for me to do 2 trips this year. I do however intend to fly to London or Paris next year some time. Things would have settled by then & I can meet you ladies either place.... this year is out of the question for me. Too many commitments.... I will pm you in the next few days, about other plans that will be happening for us...

I would love to be with you lovely ladies, it will happen, just not now for me. Sounds like fun if you all meet up in July/ August..

chat soon sweetie. have an awesome day **S* & ches*...


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> It is really difficult for me this year* *S*.* I have so many commitments going on... I will be back from Bali & HK in early April. Then I will be putting a lot of energy in searching for my upgraded bigger home...It's very difficult for me to do 2 trips this year. I do however intend to fly to London or Paris next year some time. Things would have settled by then & I can meet you ladies either place.... this year is out of the question for me. Too many commitments.... I will pm you in the next few days, about other plans that will be happening for us...
> 
> I would love to be with you lovely ladies, it will happen, just not now for me. ounds like fun if you all meet up in July/ August..
> 
> chat soon sweetie. Jabe an awesome day **S* & ches*...



I completely understand! And I know you have a busy year ahead of you.
I am lucky enough that London is only 1½ hour away so even if I'm busy I could still be able to squeeze in a quick trip.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good night, *tsuarsawan*. 

Have a great day at work, *BOSS*! :salute:

*Livia1*, I would really love to meet you. When would be a better time for you? Early/ mid/ late August? Weekdays vs weekends?


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

Love reading through all your chatter this morning!

*Livia*-ITA that Johnny could wear a potato sack and I wouldnt care either. That man is something else!!

*T*-You crack me up dear-I love reading all your posts! Best of luck to you finding a new home-we wont be traveling for a while either. Too much going on here at home!

*A*-CONGRATS on your promotion!!!! All hail to the Boss!!

Spencer is happy and seems to not be in pain. I worry but there is no point because there is really nothing I can do except make sure he is happy and comfy as much as possible. Hugs to all of you-thanks for your kind words and thoughts


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think we all went a little wacko earlier... 

Morning *Susan*! It's actually 25 minutes to midnight here. Yay! TGIF!

Glad to hear Spence is happy. And indeed, it's never easy to nurse someone/ something through the final stages of life. All that matters is their comfort and peace.


----------



## maxxout

U r right....ches...but now I'm called away.
Will chat later. Shouldn't you be asleep now?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh... 

Yeah, I should be asleep. In fact my original intention was to be in bed two hours ago... But yet here I am still wide awake and chatting... Anyway, it's Friday in 4 minutes' time and it'll just be a whole load of microscopy work for me. Don't really need my brain to function. Just need my eyes to see, and take the pictures.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I have so many commitments going on... I will be back from Bali & HK in early April. Then I will be putting a lot of energy in searching for my upgraded bigger home...It's very difficult for me to do 2 trips this year. I do however intend to fly to London or Paris next year some time. Things would have settled by then & I can meet you ladies either place.... this year is out of the question for me. Too many commitments.... I will pm you in the next few days, about other plans that will be happening for us...
> 
> I would love to be with you lovely ladies, it will happen, just not now for me. Sounds like fun if you all meet up in July/ August..
> [/B]...



I totally understand too and I know you are busy sweet *T*, so exciting to hear about your fantastic plans! We'll meet another time when things are not that busy, we'll make it happen someday



ieweuyhs said:


> Have a great day at work, *BOSS*! :salute:


Lol, thanks! It's a lot of new things to learn and a few things to adjust to, i.e. now I'm the boss of people I was "equal" with for a long time. 



Susan Lee said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Love reading through all your chatter this morning!
> 
> *A*-CONGRATS on your promotion!!!! All hail to the Boss!!
> 
> Spencer is happy and seems to not be in pain. I worry but there is no point because there is really nothing I can do except make sure he is happy and comfy as much as possible. Hugs to all of you-thanks for your kind words and thoughts



Lol, we went a little nuts there for a little while but it was fun!

I'm so sorry to hear about Spencer's cancer is spreading, but as long as he is not suffering he is happy when he gets to be with you. I know it's hard to know he is ill, but try to make the best out of this valuable time with him Sending you good thoughts!

And thanks for you congratulations, I'm very excited to be a boss


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> I think we all went a little wacko earlier...
> 
> Morning *Susan*! It's actually 25 minutes to midnight here. Yay! TGIF!
> 
> Glad to hear Spence is happy. And indeed, it's never easy to nurse someone/ something through the final stages of life. All that matters is their comfort and peace.



The time difference between all of us so throws me off sometimes! 

*A*-I sometimes like being the boss., sometimes not. Its one of those "not" times right now! Ack! I am thinking I would love to have some retail therapy right now....

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> *Livia1*, I would really love to meet you. When would be a better time for you? Early/ mid/ late August? Weekdays vs weekends?



Well, anything but July and August would be fine  But even so I'll try to go. Weekdays are probably best for me.
And I so want to go!


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Love reading through all your chatter this morning!
> 
> *Livia*-ITA that Johnny could wear a potato sack and I wouldnt care either. That man is something else!!
> 
> Spencer is happy and seems to not be in pain. I worry but there is no point because there is really nothing I can do except make sure he is happy and comfy as much as possible. Hugs to all of you-thanks for your kind words and thoughts




Johhny is just gorgeous, isn't he?  He is defintely something else.
Plus he's such a fantastic actor and seems to be a very genuine (is that the right word?) person, even guys have respect for the man. Hats off to him!

Anyway, I am really glad Spencer is doing fine and eating etc.
We recently had to say goodbye to BF's mother's old lady cat, Elsa (she was 16 years old!). She also had cancer and right up untill the end she was absolutely herself; a sweet and cuddly cat. The very last week she was in some pain for sure but she was still eating, still enjoying our company etc. We went to visit her several times and she seemed happy to see us every time. She died peacefully in BF's mothers arms on a friday night and I am still glad we/BF's mother decided to let her go when _she _was 'ready'. It was hard to see her in pain that last week but it still seemed right for her, you know.
I really hope you have many more days with Spencer and when it's time, he will go peacefully.
I can't even think of not having my Minerva with me so I can only imagine what you are going trough at this time


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I think we all went a little wacko earlier...



Just a wee bit


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good morning lovely ladies. I have a hang over from last night. :lolots: I was having night mares of Johnny....

*Susan *so happy to hear Spence is not in pain. That must make things a little easier. Like I mentioned before, he has the best mamma dear....
We went a little crazy yea? I love it.. 

*Livia1 & P&P* under no circumstances will I give in to you lovely ladies Kim, Ryan & Jonathon you all rock my world.... 

same meeting spot later on tonight, when I get back from my girlfriends...
round 2.......:boxing::devil:

*ches* back me up this time a little... I have 3 against 1.. Is that fair????... let's make it even... :lolots:

 On a serious note ladies I really do hope you all have a good day & good night. I have a busy day ahead of me today. Stepping out in 10 minutes.
ciao my lovelies.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> The time difference between all of us so throws me off sometimes!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies



Goes to show how multinational tPF is! Good morning!



Livia1 said:


> Well, anything but July and August would be fine  But even so I'll try to go. Weekdays are probably best for me.
> And I so want to go!



Oic. Noted! 



tsuarsawan said:


> Good morning lovely ladies. I have a hang over from last night. I was having night mares of Johnny....
> 
> *ches* back me up this time a little... I have 3 against 1.. Is that fair????... let's make it even...
> 
> On a serious note ladies I really do hope you all have a good day & good night. I have a busy day ahead of me today. Stepping out in 10 minutes.
> ciao my lovelies.....



 nightmares! 

My Amazon order has been shipped so I MIGHT jump on the Johnny bandwagon soon but yeah, I'll be on your side for now. 

Good day to all!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^awesome *ches*, that was quick....you'll be having nightmares of Johnny in no time.....:lolots:

ooh *Livia1 & P&P* might have too give me the finger again...


----------



## tsuarsawan

I am going to be so jealous, I want to come to London too....

Hey, next year we must meet some where..All of us, mid to late year though.. Must be low season for me. Cost so much for us down under, ticket to Europe is not cheap.....

Sometimes Air Asia has cheap flights to London, also Paris via Kuala Lumpar...... It would be cheaper for you, wouldn't* ches*?

Perhaps the lovely *Susan* can join us...


----------



## Susan Lee

OMG I would LOVE to join and meet all of you! 

*T*-Thanks darlin  and a little crazy is good in my book! And nightmares about Johnny? Say it aint so!!!

*Livia*-Oh goodness I just teared up from your story! What a wonderful, wonderful thing. I can only hope that I can be right there when his time comes. Now I am getting even more teary! Thank you so much for sharing that


----------



## ieweuyhs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^awesome *ches*, that was quick....you'll be having nightmares of Johnny in no time.....



Well, I hope I won't get nightmares!!! 



tsuarsawan said:


> I am going to be so jealous, I want to come to London too....
> 
> Hey, next year we must meet some where..All of us, mid to late year though.. Must be low season for me. Cost so much for us down under, ticket to Europe is not cheap.....
> 
> Sometimes Air Asia has cheap flights to London, also Paris via Kuala Lumpar...... It would be cheaper for you, wouldn't* ches*?
> 
> Perhaps the lovely *Susan* can join us...



Well, for long haul flights, I prefer to fly SQ even though it costs more. But if I'm lucky, I can take advantage of some of their promotions. They were offering SGD 1388 flights to London but you have to fly by mid March! 

Scared to take Air Asia! But I did read that they were offering SGD 200 flights from SG to Paris!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> OMG I would LOVE to join and meet all of you!
> 
> *T*-Thanks darlin  and a little crazy is good in my book! And nightmares about Johnny? Say it aint so!!!
> 
> *Livia*-Oh goodness I just teared up from your story! What a wonderful, wonderful thing. I can only hope that I can be right there when his time comes. Now I am getting even more teary! Thank you so much for sharing that


 
*Susan*,
we would love to have you there sweet lady....
We must organise a get together for next year sometime. Perhaps agree on a destination where we all can meet...Wouldn't that be something...


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches *that is so freakin cheap... Is that $200 one way from Singapore?
Honestly, us aussie's pay big time for our flights. We are so far out & in the middle of the pacific ocean, far far away.....

I don't care what Airline I fly with. I have flown with many....
If I can get a cheap flight at the end of the day, for me that means more $$$ for entertainmant sight seeing & shopping....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think it was a round trip... Can't remember actually... I just happened to see the ad on a page I was surfing. 

I'm fussy for my long haul flights, especially the red-eye flights? I hope to get a good night's sleep so that I can be fresh when I get there.


----------



## Livia1

Susan Lee said:


> *Livia*-Oh goodness I just teared up from your story! What a wonderful, wonderful thing. I can only hope that I can be right there when his time comes. Now I am getting even more teary! Thank you so much for sharing that




Well, when the day comes I hope to be there for Minerva too. I hope it won't be for a very long time though - for Spencer and Minerva!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It sucks when your pets are on the last lap of their lives. I cried buckets when my previous dog passed away. We had her since I was 12? 

At least she passed away peacefully of old age, though she was pretty much blind in the last year of her life... But I still remember it took me months to get used to the fact that no one would be there to greet me when I come home. 

Took over a year before we were ready for another dog.


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG, I just came back from the movies where I saw The tourist with Johnny Depp () and Angelina Jolie and this is one of the _worst_ movies I've even seen!!! It was so bad that I actually started to laugh and when I looked at BF and saw that he sat with his hands over his eyes and were swearing low to himself I couldn't help myself, I laughed so hard and had a hard time to stop:lolots: 

Why the heck did Johnny agree to do this movie?? He always choose great roles but he certainly missed this time! The move was full of bad clichés, thin plot and annoying close ups of Angelina's lips. It became a comedy actually so at least I got a good laugh and to look at a very handsome man:greengrin:


----------



## pilatesworks

Hiya P&P! 
Ohhh, I am so sorry you hated it! 
I read that JD and AJ signed on to do this movie when there was no script, just the idea.......
I was expecting an awful movie since it had gotten slammed in the reviews but I actually liked it, guess that was because I had such low expectations. I went just to look at JD, AJ, and Venice! 
I am so gullible, the ending actually surprised me, lol! 
Didn't you think Angie looked WAY too thin? IMHO she ought to put on a bit of weight.


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi Leslie! Haha, sorry for all the ranting but I was a little shocked of how bad it was
But the scenery was beautiful and to look at Johnny for a couple of hours is always nice and I got a good laugh!
Yes, I agree that Angie is a bit too thin, she would look better with a little more meat on her bones.


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> OMG, I just came back from the movies where I saw The tourist with Johnny Depp () and Angelina Jolie and this is one of the _worst_ movies I've even seen!!! It was so bad that I actually started to laugh and when I looked at BF and saw that he sat with his hands over his eyes and were swearing low to himself I couldn't help myself, I laughed so hard and had a hard time to stop:lolots:
> 
> Why the heck did Johnny agree to do this movie?? He always choose great roles but he certainly missed this time! The move was full of bad clichés, thin plot and annoying close ups of Angelina's lips. It became a comedy actually so at least I got a good laugh and to look at a very handsome man:greengrin:



Oh no, really? I heard it was kind of bad - but now I know for sure. Oh well I guess I'll netflicks it.


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> Oh no, really? I heard it was kind of bad - but now I know for sure. Oh well I guess I'll netflicks it.



Yes, but  this is only my opinion of course, Leslie liked it. 
I also must admit that I'm a bit hangover today as well, so that might have had an effect on me laughing so hard of it


----------



## pilatesworks

hahaha, noooo everyone I talked to hated it as much as you, that's why I was expecting it to be worse than it was! 
Beaux, I would definitely netflix it.....i went out to see it at the Theatre because I needed an escape from my kids! 
I do want to see The King's Speech tho, everyone I talked to said it was amazing.
And any news of Blue Valentine (Michele Williams, Ryan Gosling)?


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> hahaha, noooo everyone I talked to hated it as much as you, that's why I was expecting it to be worse than it was!
> Beaux, I would definitely netflix it.....i went out to see it at the Theatre because I needed an escape from my kids!
> I do want to see The King's Speech tho, everyone I talked to said it was amazing.
> And any news of Blue Valentine (Michele Williams, Ryan Gosling)?



Oh haha, sorry L! Yes, it god very bad reviews here as well, but for some reason it's the most seen movie here right now. Must have something to do with the actors


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> hahaha, noooo everyone I talked to hated it as much as you, that's why I was expecting it to be worse than it was!
> Beaux, I would definitely netflix it.....i went out to see it at the Theatre because I needed an escape from my kids!
> I do want to see The King's Speech tho, everyone I talked to said it was amazing.
> And any news of Blue Valentine (Michele Williams, Ryan Gosling)?



I'm dying to see both of those. I heard the King's speech was fantastic (I adore Mr.Darcy! hehe) and that Blue Valentine is melancholy but great.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* I will go watch it sweetie, truly I will, just for the scenery....You know which scenery I mean, don't you???? *VENICE.....*:lolots:

Now that is a movie that would be worth seeing.......Blue Valentine (Michele Williams, Ryan Gosling) 
*P&P* when are you going to see the light my lovely???:lolots:
Ryan Gosling can do no wrong. The man is one of the best actors of his generation...Kim Rossi Stuart has the edge over Ryan, because I love anything Kim has worked in & lovely pretty boy Johnny Depp is just behind........

On a serious note, I am in for the King's speech...
*AM* I saw the Social Network on Friday. Loved it.............
Watched The Girl Who Played with Fire as well & all I can say is brilliant.....


----------



## maxxout

Hi gals.....I'm not around so much because I moved into my studio to get down with my work.  I have an exhibition this summer and have been completely uninspired...except for looking at and acquiring Bal Bags.. speaking of which Im dying to show my latest but wont be taking pics until I go up to my house later this week.  It is my ultimate HG and now I really think the quest has come to an end.  I cant think of a bag to top this one.
Anyway, at my studio there is no internet ( on purpose) except my  iphone so that is why I am not on the forum so much.  I snuck over to my office near my studio just to get on the forum.  I miss getting on here every day..but I have to get to work.

About movies:
A group here is going to see all the nominated movies before the Oscar party.  Ive only seen 2 so far.
I thought the Kings Speech was very good but I  didnt like Social Network as much as I thought I would. It had no emotional content to speak of.  Justin T was good though.  The story is interesting and acting is good but the characters were unappealing.  Its a smart movie but not a very deep one and I though it would be way more clever and funny.   

P&P   I will go to any movie Johnny Depp  is in.  Even if I have to endure _HER_.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^endure her... I like the way you stated that *maxxout*. :lolots:
I have no time for "*her"...* I think her acting is not that great... Sorry I don't mean to offend any one. Just my opinioin. I can't think of a movie Jolie has done that is worth mentioning. Cate Blanchett & other leading ladies is a different story.......

ooh I can't wait to see your HG reveal. Are you being tight lipped on what it is?  Your quest for Balenciag has come to an end, means your Balenciaga content, hats off to you *maxxout*.. I am still 2-3 bags away to being Balenciag content... That would be an accomplishment I say...

Any one seen *True Grit* or *Black Swan*? Really would like to see both...


----------



## pilatesworks

I am one of the few that thought Black Swan was good but not brilliant. I loved the dancing of course, and tho I think NP is a great actress, somehow she just didn't grab me in this one, who knows why. 
Maybe it was the opposite of my experience with "The Tourist" .....I had heard it was so incredible, perhaps my expectations were too high? 
Have not seen True Grit yet, but saw Shutter Island tonight on Netflix. I loved it.
And of course y'all know I am in love with Lisbeth Salander....P&P, it made me wish I spoke Swedish! 
OT : 
P&P, I have been meaning to tell you I got my eldest son Glog for Xmas! I remembered you were talking about it here, and found a bottle in a funny little store downtown, thought of you and had to get it! 
Max, I have missed you but I hope you are going to have a burst of inspiration and become overtaken with creativity, so that you get your work done and tell us about your new HG! Dying of curiosity.
I do love Angie, agree that she is usually not the best actress lately, loved her more back in the days when she was crazy and not a sensible Mom.


----------



## tsuarsawan

All I can say is, I can't wait for the 3rd movie to come out. "The Girl who kicked the hornets nest." Actually it was nice to see that Noomi Repace got nominted for the critics awards for The girl with the dragon tattoo. (she didn't win, but its' still an honour to be nominated)

I am a fan of Natalie, so it will be interetsing to see what I think after I watch Black swan, because my expectations are high. I saw Shutter Island a while ago & enjoyed it. Even though I am a DiCaprio fan, I don't think all his movies are great, but I thought he was very good in Shutter Island...


----------



## purses & pugs

**T** you crack me up But no matter what, Johnny will always have a special place in my heart! Haha, just deal with it my friend:greengrin: To be honest I haven't seen much stuff with Ryan Gosling and Kim Rossi Stuart, I'm sure they're great, but not as great as Mr. Depp of course 
Loved Social Network too. And The Girl Who Played With Fire is fantastic, all the three movies are! Just wish there could be more of them... Also, I want to see Black Swan too!

*maxxout*, so good to see you agian! I really hope you get a lot of inspiration soon and I totally understand you need to focus and not be tempted to log on to tpf all the time. May I ask what kind of an artist you are? Oh and what kind of HG did you get??? I'm so curious You have some of the best oldies, I am super jealous of your 03 Dark Caramel (I want to steal it!!!) and also the 04 Rose. Wow, what can top this?!
And I'm happy to hear we have another Johnny fan here

*Leslie*, haha that is funny you got glog (or gløgg as we call it here)! Did your son like it? It has a very special taste with all the spices and also it's very common to put chopped almonds and raisins in. And mix with red wine or spirits, or if you are underage or just being a good gal - water 
Sorry to hear you was a little disappointed with Black Swan. I know exactly what you mean, by having high expectations you may get disappointed. I'm afraid that will happen when I see it as well. And even though I'm Norwegian I understand Swedish perfectly fine and I'm so glad I do when seeing the great Millennium movies! Noomi Rapace is a brilliant actress!! But Swedish must sounds weird when you don't speak it, I can toatlly imagine that


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning ladies!!

I would love to see The Kings Speech, and the new movie *Rite* with Anthony Hopkins (love scary movies with him in it!)

I didnt like Girl Who Plays With Fire as much as I liked the first movie. It got slow? But I think  Noomi Repace is brilliant!

I liked Leo in Inception and Shutter Island. I like that hes looking older now and not so "babyfaced"

*Leslie*-True Grit was AMAZING. Jeff Bridges is spot on for Rooster Cogburn.

*Maxxout* and *T*-Not a fan of HER either. She annoys me.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> **T** you crack me up But no matter what, Johnny will always have a special place in my heart! Haha, just deal with it my friend To be honest I haven't seen much stuff with Ryan Gosling and Kim Rossi Stuart, I'm sure they're great, but not as great as Mr. Depp of course
> Loved Social Network too. And The Girl Who Played With Fire is fantastic, all the three movies are! Just wish there could be more of them... Also, I want to see Black Swan too! Now you crack me up even more
> 
> 
> Now you crack me up even more *P&P*, of course Johnny has a special place in *your* heart sweetie..:lolots: My heart is already taken. Belongs to the beautiful Kim...
> ooh you have it all wrong my lovely *AM,* Johnny is great, but not the greatest.... Kim & Ryan are the greatest......:lolots:
> Since you have not seen many of Kim's & Ryan's films, I can steer you in the right direction.....
> 
> *Kim* movies that are subtitle...
> 
> *The Keys to the House*
> *Romanzo criminale* (crime novel)
> *Fantaghirò: Cave of the Golden Rose* (TV movie) watch 1,2 & 3.....
> *Uno bianca* (TV movie)
> *Poliziotti* (*Policemen)*
> 
> (Kim speaks 3 languages fluently..Italian, French & English....)
> 
> *Ryan* movies
> 
> *The Notebook*
> *Half Nelson*
> *Fracture*
> *Lars and the Real Girl*
> *Blue Valentine*
> *All Good Things*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hey *Susan*,
ooh no scary movies for me, no thanks....
When I watched Silence of the lambs I could not sleep for days. I had nightmares. The other one was The Excorcist.. I am such a chicken. 
Leo *was* a baby face, has turned into a handsome speciman....Johnny on the other hand is still a baby face.......

As for Angie, she aint my cup of tea.....

*Livia1* where are you? I've missed you sweetie? We make the best fashion police team.. Better than Joan Rivers & her team I say......

Oscar's coming up, cant wait for our report......


----------



## iBag

i wanted to start a new thread for the new style the butterfly tote but i couldn't b/c i'm new














source
http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/01/butterflies-tote.html

what do you think about it?


----------



## mochiblure

^^ DH said it looks like a Fandango muppet


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ it does look like a bag puppet!!!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

It's sort of like a kelly bag mated with a moto bag. Not sure about this one.


----------



## iBag

hahaha i didn't like it but was wondering if anyone would! reminded me of marc jacobs rihanna bag which i never liked


----------



## kokhuiqi

maybe i was too much of a city and part time girl. the bag looks weird to me! more like a document bag! nonetheless, it looks great because its Balenciaga! wooo, have any of you seen the SS11 collection?
Which is better? Work in Adroise or Nuage? hehe


----------



## chloe speaks

there's no direct chat about finds and bags so I'm posting here so I can SIGH 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/durbina/items/GORG_BALENCIAGA_RAISIN_GGH_PART_TIME

amazing, but unaffordable right now, as i'm being good and holding out for the new reds this fall!


----------



## purses & pugs

*chloe speaks*, yes there is, you can post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/balenciaga-finds-no-chatting-please-read-updated-rules-432632.html 
(no chatting though)


----------



## chloe speaks

purses & pugs said:


> *chloe speaks*, yes there is, you can post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/balenciaga-finds-no-chatting-please-read-updated-rules-432632.html
> (no chatting though)


 
sorry, what i _meant was_ - i wanted to CHAT about a find, or that is *SIGH* over it. i just realized that here on the Bal board, it's about Finds - i was used to the Louboutin board where that board is called Deals & Steals(no chat) which is not exactly the same thing. And there is a *separate *chat thread you can talk about the deals.


----------



## jenniferx430

never thought of using another brand besides LV and chanel, but looking into buying my first Balenciaga bag.  Looking for something crossbody, any suggestions?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Welcome!

Crossbody bag options:

1. Non-adjustable straps; short carrying handles
- Town  
- Velo 
- Part Time if you're petite 
- Pom Pom 
- Maxi Twiggy

2. Adjustable strap
- Courier 

3. Not too sure as they're newer styles
- Move On
- Stitch 
- Folk 
- Hip 
- Ticket 

The new styles are all tiny, probably carries as much as a Chanel WOC?

Most bags have NON-adjustable straps and some tPFers find the straps to be too long and the bag hangs too low on the hips, and you could double loop the strap which is too short to crossbody then.

Sizes of the bags vary by quite a bit, so you can refer to the dimensions sticky listed in the Reference section. Or do a search  
Visit the mod pics thread to get a feel for the size of the bag.  
Good luck.


----------



## jenniferx430

Thanks so much for the info, I was thinking about the city or the giant?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Giant only refers to the hardware, that comes in Silver (SGH), Rose-Gold (RGGH) or Gold (GGH). GGH has been discontinued since FW2010 and is only available in black or certain colours or older bags. Then there's the regular hardware (RH). 

Differences between RH and GH:

1. Short carrying handles on a GH City is longer so that it can be more comfortably carried on the shoulder. RH City's handles are shorter and can only be worn on the shoulder if you're skinny. 

2. Obviously, there is a weight difference, with RH bags being lighter.

All of these questions have already been asked and answered before by other tPFers, so you should try doing a search. 

A final note is that the City cannot be worn crossbody with the existing shoulder strap.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good morning, ladies! How's everyone doing?

It's a short week for me, because I'm only working half-day today and Thursday and Friday are public holidays due to the Lunar New Year! 

Lunar New Year is based on the Chinese lunar calendar and marks a new year and is traditionally celebrated over the first 15 days of the year. You have the reunion dinner with the whole family on the eve, ie today; then visiting with relatives etc subsequently. 
As a kid, my favourite part was the receiving of red packets from parents and relatives, where money is placed into small red envelopes and given. You can really earn quite a bit sometimes; though as the one who's giving, you'd lose quite a bit too.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^technically you could still make a fortune *ches*. Your not married right? So therefore, you should still be receiving the red packets.. You lucky girl....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Technically, yes I could still get the red packets since I'm single. But I'm too old to qualify...  Most relatives only give to kids below age of 20?


----------



## yunces

Happy CNY to who all celebrate it, ladies...and Hi Bunny, this is yours


----------



## jenniferx430

Happy Chinese New Years.  Thanks for all the info.  I will look into it and as soon as I purchase my bag, I will upload a photo.  Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## naling

Happy New Year! I wish we weren't too old to partake in the red envelopes...I could use some seed money to start me up on the FW11 savings!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## Susan Lee

Happy sunday ladies-hope you are all well, just relaxing here after recovering from a bad case of Strep Throat. UGH the little germ factories I work with-love them but man can I get sick from them (even tho I wash my hands a zillion times a day)....


----------



## Hypnosis

Hope you feel better Susan!

I came here because I just got an Ardoise SGH Envelope Clutch and now debating on exchanging it for Vieux Rose. VR is such a lovely peach, but it doesn't seem to get a lot of love on the forum. I think I've made up my mind about exchanging it but just wanted to discuss it. Does that make sense? The major factor is that it's such a unique color, I always see plenty of Bal greys but haven't seen a shade quite like VR before. Does anyone want to discuss this with the crazy lady?


----------



## putri duyung

*hypnosis* you're not crazy. or at least you're alone. because I'm with you. I keep on asking myself if I'm crazy for loving vieux rose, since almost everybody seems to hate it. Just like what you see, I think vieux rose is unique and pretty...  and since I have quite many balenciaga bags I find it is just  different. I'm still waiting for RGGH Velo vieux rose.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hypnosis said:


> I came here because I just got an Ardoise SGH Envelope Clutch and now debating on exchanging it for Vieux Rose. VR is such a lovely peach, but it doesn't seem to get a lot of love on the forum. I think I've made up my mind about exchanging it but just wanted to discuss it. Does that make sense? The major factor is that it's such a unique color, I always see plenty of Bal greys but haven't seen a shade quite like VR before. Does anyone want to discuss this with the crazy lady?



Hey crazy lady! (Just kidding...)

I'm not a fan of VR but then again, I'm not a fan of pinks and sweet pastel colours. So my take is that being a very unique colour, VR may not be easy to match with your wardrobe?

VR + black/ dark colours should be fine. But what about reds/ yellows/ greens? Seems like a weird combination to me. Also, I think GSH makes VR look washed out. 

BUT, to each her own! Different people have different tastes, that's why each of Bal's colours have its own lovers and haters. So if you love VR, then get it! In the end, you're the one carrying the Envelope, not us.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey *Livia1*, *p&p*, and *tsuarsawan*!

Guess what??? JOHNNY IS HERE!!! 

Finally got the 21 Jump Street DVDs today.. AFTER my 4.5 day long weekend...  But I spent the weekend watching Seinfeld and assembling my Nanoblocks! Shall get started on Johnny later this week and report back if I've become a Johnny convert.


----------



## Tokyo

^^ Seinfeld!!! Sorry, no offend to anyone, I never find Seinfeld is funny(T0T)....! Btw, How have been doing chess?! Is there any new bal coming to you?!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Well, Seinfeld is supposed to be a comedy about NOTHING!

Konbanwa, Tokyo-san! 

Sadly, I've been on a bag drought since my early Christmas presents back in July/August?  

BTW, I'm headed to Japan this April! Sakura season!!! Sure hope I can meet up with you. Shall contact you again when I've got the dates and itinerary planned out.


----------



## Hypnosis

*Putri & Ches*, thanks for encouraging my crazy self  Here's more: I went to the boutique convinced I wanted the Vieux Rose SGH Envelope Clutch and then I took Ardoise out of its bag to say goodbye but I.just.couldn't.do.it! 

Ches, your reasoning was exactly why I did a 180 (again!). Ardoise matches more things, and though I love VR it wasn't time for me to get it. Bal makes us all  doesn't it?


----------



## beauxgoris

Susan Lee said:


> Happy sunday ladies-hope you are all well, just relaxing here after recovering from a bad case of Strep Throat. UGH the little germ factories I work with-love them but man can I get sick from them (even tho I wash my hands a zillion times a day)....



Hope you're feeling better *Susan Lee*. I had something similar last month and it really is a drag.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hypnosis said:


> *Putri & Ches*, thanks for encouraging my crazy self  Here's more: I went to the boutique convinced I wanted the Vieux Rose SGH Envelope Clutch and then I took Ardoise out of its bag to say goodbye but I.just.couldn't.do.it!
> 
> Ches, your reasoning was exactly why I did a 180 (again!). Ardoise matches more things, and though I love VR it wasn't time for me to get it. Bal makes us all  doesn't it?



Perhaps get a VR accessory such as a Makeup? E has one on her site. Or a Coin Purse or something to remember VR by?


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies 

Beaux-thanks dear, better now, took my last antibiotics dose, hopefully all done with them for a while!

Hypnosis-ITA with Ches....maybe a little accessory in VR?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Livia1*, *p&p*, and *tsuarsawan*!
> 
> Guess what??? JOHNNY IS HERE!!!
> 
> Finally got the 21 Jump Street DVDs today.. AFTER my 4.5 day long weekend...  But I spent the weekend watching Seinfeld and assembling my Nanoblocks! Shall get started on Johnny later this week and report back if I've become a Johnny convert.



Ooooo, lukcy you I think the show will be more like a comedy-ish thing now, being a "teen" show (or was it?) from the 80s and early 90s, at least that is how I feel when I see old episodes of Bevery Hills 90210 and Melrose Place. Looooved to whatch it then but now it's kind of silly BUT...at least Johnny is there with his mighty fine looks

Enjoy!


----------



## purses & pugs

Btw. I watched *The Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest* again on TV a couple og days ago and I must say that Jack Sparrow is one of my favorite Johnny Depp characters! I love the way he plays that tipsy anti heroic captain (I think I read that he based the role on Keith Richards) and I can't help it: he is so DARN SEXY in that pirate costume!!! Also the Dead Man's Chest is quite funny, especially when Jack Sparrow is being chased by those native people who wants to eat him


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^haha ooh not Johnny again. :girlwhack: 
I saw a couple of episodes of 21 Jump Street the other night on Foxtel.... I can't believe I watched it many years ago... What was I thinking?????  Errhhh & Johnny has certainly come a long way since 21 Jump street....

* P&P* I thought Johnny was very good in Donnie Brascoe & chocolat.


----------



## tsuarsawan

for you **AM**


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Livia1*, *p&p*, and *tsuarsawan*!
> 
> Guess what??? JOHNNY IS HERE!!!
> 
> Finally got the 21 Jump Street DVDs today.. AFTER my 4.5 day long weekend...  But I spent the weekend watching Seinfeld and assembling my Nanoblocks! Shall get started on Johnny later this week and report back if I've become a Johnny convert.


 

another Johnny convert... ooh dear.............


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^haha ooh not Johnny again. :girlwhack:
> I saw a couple of episodes of 21 Jump Street the other night on  Foxtel.... I can't believe I watched it many years ago... What was I  thinking?????  Errhhh & Johnny has certainly come a long way since 21 Jump street....
> 
> * P&P* I thought Johnny was very good in Donnie Brascoe & chocolat.



Haha, yes he has. But you need to start somewhere, right? Also I have a  lot of good memories from this show, I might keep those and not watch it  again (but I can't make up my mind since it would be fun to see it  again too)



tsuarsawan said:


> for you **AM**



Awww...haha you're sweet T


----------



## Susan Lee

looooooooove me some Johnnny!!! He was so sexy in Chocolat


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everyone! I am still dealing with Influenza-A, now my DH has it, and he is harder to take care of then 10 kids. I have been taking Tamiflu so hopefully I will not get it.....
You guys won't believe this, but Johnny Depp was at my neighbor's house on New Years! 
They are musicians, and he used to be in a band with them in the 80's.....he stops by whenever he is in Austin.
We have only seen him coming and going, I have not met him or been invited over when he is there....probably a good thing as I would most likely faint. 
But my daughter and I were staring at the house the whole time he was there, knowing he was so close......


----------



## purses & pugs

Holy crap *Leslie*!! JOHNNY DEPP WAS AT YOUR NEIGHBOR'S HOUSE??!:girlwhack: And he comes over from time to time?? Oh wow...no wonder you and your daughter were staring at the house the whole time!

And I hope you and DH get well sooninfluenza sucks.


----------



## pilatesworks

I know, it was kind of surreal to see him on our street.....mind you, I never know when he is coming, we just happened to see him as we knew he was in Austin and we were stalking our neighbors house! 
The neighbors keep to themselves, guess it is due to their local fame, or maybe because of their famous guests, lol !


----------



## purses & pugs

^but still, how exciting!! I would faint if I suddenly saw him in my neighborhood! I so want to visit you sometime and stalk your neighbors (and try on all your gorgeous bags & moto jackets) Too bad I didn't know you when I was on my US road trip a while ago and visited Austin for two days, or else we would have met up!


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone! I am still dealing with Influenza-A, now my DH has it, and he is harder to take care of then 10 kids. I have been taking Tamiflu so hopefully I will not get it.....
> You guys won't believe this, but Johnny Depp was at my neighbor's house on New Years!
> They are musicians, and he used to be in a band with them in the 80's.....he stops by whenever he is in Austin.
> We have only seen him coming and going, I have not met him or been invited over when he is there....probably a good thing as I would most likely faint.
> But my daughter and I were staring at the house the whole time he was there, knowing he was so close......



No way!!! OMG, so awesome!


----------



## naling

I lived in Austin for FOUR YEARS and never saw anyone THAT FAMOUS or THAT AMAZING!!! He was my first love, when I saw Edward Scissorhands on VHS (LOL) or tv...I was about 8 or 9...ANYWAYS, the point is, a) hopefully the flu goes away soon! and b) I'M SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

P&P, et all.... you are all welcome to come and hang in my house, and stalk Johnny! 
It would be so fun, we could all compare bags while we waited for JD to come out.
P&P, I am so sorry I did not know you when you were in Austin, we would have had such a good time!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Haha, yes he has. But you need to start somewhere, right? Also I have a lot of good memories from this show, I might keep those and not watch it again (but I can't make up my mind since it would be fun to see it again too)
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...haha you're sweet T


 
**AM** you must watch the episodes. Your devoted to Johnny, right? I would watch anything Kim is in, good or bad....:lolots:

*Leslie*, can I come too?  I don't want to stalk JD.... I want to stalk your bags....


----------



## pilatesworks

Y'all can come and stalk bags or JD, whatevah!


----------



## Tokyo

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Well, Seinfeld is supposed to be a comedy about NOTHING!
> 
> Konbanwa, Tokyo-san!
> 
> Sadly, I've been on a bag drought since my early Christmas presents back in July/August?
> 
> BTW, I'm headed to Japan this April! Sakura season!!! Sure hope I can meet up with you. Shall contact you again when I've got the dates and itinerary planned out.


 
Konnichiwa~~! Ches, Wow! Are you coming over to Japan?! Please let me know when you know the dates, we can meet up in Tokyo  Which bags are you planning to take with you? 

I know, I remember that you had a very early chritmas last year I love this expression *on a bag drought *!!! But I MUST be on a bag drought too for a while!


----------



## naling

I need to be on a *bag drought*, too! But this forum is like crack...I check it every hour, and then pictures and discussions make me want more. I was able to stay off of it for a whole year, which helped me reduce my bag buying a lot, but it was really lonely and sad not checking in everyday!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie *and *T* - we would have such a great time stalking Johnny and each others bags:greengrin: A glass of wine on top of that and we'd have the perfect evening!

*T*, you mean gal...ok, you have a point Watching those episodes again will not change my mind about him anyway!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tokyo said:


> Konnichiwa~~! Ches, Wow! Are you coming over to Japan?! Please let me know when you know the dates, we can meet up in Tokyo  Which bags are you planning to take with you?
> 
> I know, I remember that you had a very early chritmas last year I love this expression *on a bag drought *!!! But I MUST be on a bag drought too for a while!



Konbanwa! I'm currently deliberating between first week April or last week of April. Advantage of first week of April is the sakura hanami in Tokyo, Kyoto etc; advantage of the last week of April is that I don't need to take as many days of leave as there're two public holidays in that stretch and sakura hanami is still possible in further north so late in the month.

Definitely would love to meet up with you in Tokyo! I'm planning to bring my Ruby Courier and Raisin RH Day.  But may change my mind later depending on my itinerary and the weather.  

I've been trying to end my bag drought for months but somehow things just never worked out.  Perhaps Erica will be able to shower some bags on me this season. 




naling said:


> I need to be on a *bag drought*, too! But this forum is like crack...I check it every hour, and then pictures and discussions make me want more. I was able to stay off of it for a whole year, which helped me reduce my bag buying a lot, but it was really lonely and sad not checking in everyday!



Hang in there! For me, it's the reverse - the more reveals I see, the more disappointed I get and I end up deciding not to buy a particular bag instead. Plus the selection at the local boutique is kinda sad, so my drought continues. So I'm all hyped up over FW2011 when I will hopefully be in Europe and can go on a spree.  



purses & pugs said:


> *Leslie *and *T* - we would have such a great time stalking Johnny and each others bags:greengrin: A glass of wine on top of that and we'd have the perfect evening!



I wanna join too! Though more for the express purpose of molesting *Leslie's* bags and ogling her legs. :shame:

Hope you recover soon, *Leslie*! Flu is never fun especially with the funky strains that are popping up these days.


----------



## chloe speaks

Hey, can someone tell me is there a thread to post *COMMENTS* on the celebrities as you're not allowed to post comments only pictures in there?

Happy Sunday!


----------



## oggers86

I had the strangest dream about a Balenciaga market lastnight. I ended up being really disappointed because I left without buying anything!!!

I wish my new bag would hurry up and arrive!!!


----------



## yunces

HAPPY VALENTINE's DAY!! love is in the air


----------



## Susan Lee

Morning everyone!!

Hope you all had a wonderful Valentines day!!


----------



## Hypnosis

Hi everyone! I started a new club for the 2011 goodies at this thread. Please share if you've gotten any lovelies in the past couple of months! 

How is everyone doing? This chat thread has been inactive lately.


----------



## nycbella

*Hypnosis* I love your nuage and ardoise, what beautiful colors.

I just purchased miss twiggy from past season. Will do reveal sometimes soon


----------



## Hypnosis

Thanks nycbella!  

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone! I saw this pic and fell in love with it.May I ask what colour and season this bag is from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^Looks like Outremer to me, not sure, the lighting is not the best.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Accedemy awards *Red Carpet* ladies...
What do you think????

Natalie Portmans dress is just the most beautiful deep Purple. I adore it...She looks so radient & stunning....I'm sure she's almost due to give birth. I wish Balenciaga would launch a similar Purple......

Cate Blanchette lovely pastel Lavender dress was so feminine, but she got the top of the dress all wrong......She is still one beautiful lady......

Halle Berry's shimmering nude dress is gorgeous. That gal is one sexy lady. Stunning as usual....

Jennifer Lawrence looks so hot in her Calvin Klein Red dress...I like the fact it's simple & sexy at the same time.....

Mila Kunis dress is a little on the lacey side, but somehow she pulls it off so well.... I love the colour. Looks like Nuage. 

Below my two favorite colours......


----------



## Hypnosis

^^ Love how you turned them all into Bal colors! I think there were a lot of lovely dresses at the Oscars this year but none stood out for me. Usually there is a clear WOW dress. There wasn't one for me this time around. 

I keep visiting the "Pay for Bbags/Debt" thread to read the latest. It spiraled out of control and went way off-topic. I don't want to share to that mess but really don't understand why these threads always collapse into a "you're either with us or against us" atmosphere. 

So excited I got my Flat Clutch today when I was expecting it tomorrow! My brother had signed for me and kept it in his room without letting me know! It was a great surprise but would have been nicer if he told me about this 6 hours ago! LOL! Now I'm waiting for it to strike midnight so I can post it in the March thread.


----------



## chemosphere

Hey hypnosis, sorry to have added to the drama on that thread.  I did feel like it was all off topic and that perhaps I shouldn't even address the comments that I felt were at least partially directed at me.  But I just felt like I had to respond and stand up for myself.  Anyway, I hate drama so I will leave it at that and just apologize for my part in the off topic discussion there.  

Congrats on the flat clutch!  Love that style and I will have to check out the march thread for your pics!

Back to the fun academy awards chat... I LOVED Cate's givenchy gown, even though it isn't for everyone.  I thought the shape and detailing was so cool and my favorite dress of the night by far!  Natalie was radiant and so lovely!  I am so glad she won for her amazing job in black swan!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hypnosis said:


> ^^ Love how you turned them all into Bal colors! I think there were a lot of lovely dresses at the Oscars this year but none stood out for me. Usually there is a clear WOW dress. There wasn't one for me this time around.
> 
> I keep visiting the "Pay for Bbags/Debt" thread to read the latest. It spiraled out of control and went way off-topic. I don't want to share to that mess but really don't understand why these threads always collapse into a "you're either with us or against us" atmosphere.
> 
> So excited I got my Flat Clutch today when I was expecting it tomorrow! My brother had signed for me and kept it in his room without letting me know! It was a great surprise but would have been nicer if he told me about this 6 hours ago! LOL! Now I'm waiting for it to strike midnight so I can post it in the March thread.


 

hey *Hypnosis*,
so happy for you my dear. I did see your thread & your clutches are all beautiful. My favorite is the ever gorgeous pop Amethyst GGH. I do think it's an incredible colour. Thanks for commenting on my Red Carpet pics..... I will post more dresses in a little while.... I think this thread my cheer you & a few ladies up... I love having some fun & posting gorgeous Red Carpet dresses.... 
I must agree that I didn't see a dress that wowed me, but Natalie Pertman to me is beauitiful. It's about how you carry yourself. That lovely lady is about to pop any time now & can still look that gorgeous......WOW  . She wears that dress with assurance & grace.....
I do adore that colour she is wearing. But then again Purple is one of my favorite colours, so of course I am going to love it.. 


I just read the Pay for "Bbags/Debt thread" & agree with you, it went way off topic. I only have one thing too say. There are ladies in this forum, who can afford BB & those that can't. In the end it's up too you how you spend your hard earned $$$$. Most of us are all grown up woman & BB are not cheap by any means. It's the impulse that can get you in that sticky situation & you need to control that urge......If you choose to pay for your BB with a CC, that's fine. As long as you pay it off in 55 days (whatever amount of time before they start charging you interest) If you can't, you should never had made that purchase in the first place...

I will not add to that thread because it's a very delicate topic, which I choose to stay away from.....There should be no taking sides. Every one will have there own opinion.......As long as we can respect each other at the end of the day, is what matters to me.....There is no right or wrong, Just choices you make, determines the result of your fate...........

Enough of my waffle.....Let's have some fun ladies....
Let me find some more Red Carpet goodies & not so goodies..


----------



## tsuarsawan

Sadly, I can't find too many nice Red Carpet dresses for this year's Accedemy awards...

Cate's dress is so detailed. Didn't realize how much, until this close up look. The back is interesting, still not my cup of tea... I think she is one gorgeous lady the way she carries herslf, even if I don't think much of the dress. Colour is very soft & feminine & I do like the pastel Lavender.....

I don't mind Reese dress, simple & elegant...
Nicole's Dior Couture is just over the top. I'm sure the detailing on this dress is divine, but not liking the style....
Don't like Sandra's Red dress....Seen better....







I


----------



## Hypnosis

*chemosphere*, darling you have nothing to apologize for! I found your replies well articulated and covered the issues that were brought up in a mature manner. 

*tsuarsawan*, I agree, in the end it's all about respect. Without that there isn't anything. 

I'd like to share my opinions here because I don't want to cause undue drama in the other thread. I don't like finger pointing but enjoy discussing issues & these are things that I've been thinking since I started reading the thread yesterday. 

My viewpoint on the matter is that without sharing our lovely goodies, this forum would be a very boring place. It's the fact that so many tPF members contribute generously with both their opinions & images that I come back here. I have yet to find another forum where members post so many photos & provide so much valuable feedback regarding purchases/shopping finds/sales/etc. I appreciate the OT threads regarding watches/cars/etc. just because they provide a glimpse into that person's lifestyle. It may appear superficial, but the discussions that result from the original topic provide an inside look to that person's life. I'm thankful that I get those glimpses of real people's lives and not filtered through television shows or the media. It's one of my favorite things about being a member here. 

I live in a conservative country & with a very conservative culture where posting mod shots and even just showcasing your purchases online is frowned upon. Based on that alone, I should be the most judgmental person on here but I respect that everyone here is from a different culture with varying backgrounds. Our online persona is merely a small facet of ourselves. Even if someone is sharing photos for the sake of fishing for compliments, I don't find it that much of an issue as it doesn't affect my life in a real manner. And the same goes if they're lying or exaggerating. It is misleading but ultimately doesn't affect me.  

To clarify, when I said these threads turn into a "you're either with us or against us" atmosphere, what I meant was that I still fail to understand why it's only 2 viewpoints. Having debt & saying you will never have debt are just 2 options. I have debt but not towards my bags. I am not considered wealthy in my country. However my situation is that I can afford to purchase these bags which is considered a large number in comparison to others. 

Many people don't like being reminded they have debt. They bury their heads under the sand in some cases & why would they confess to that in a public forum? So it doesn't surprise me there is a low number of "confessions" on the board. And ultimately, how does it affect me if they are in debt? What difference does it make for me if they own up or not? Some people find it mind-boggling that you can have large collections and not be either debt-ridden/wealthy. Again, I don't understand the "either/or". There's always a grey area. 

I was a tPF lurker for a long, long time before I decided to actually join. And I joined at the request of my friend who has since stopped posting regularly. She still follows what's going on though. Sometimes life gets in the way & sometimes people are too lazy to share, there are many reasons people do not contribute regularly. I'm just pleased when they finally do! There are so many here that do, because without all the contributions this place would be rather boring!


----------



## Hypnosis

*tsuarsawan,* I read online that Jennifer Lawrence dress compared to Baywatch bathing suit. Ever since I read that, it's all I see! Haha! I do love the color & simplicity of it. 

My favorite colors are purple, red, & blue so I liked Natalie's gown but didn't take my breath away. She usually looks very put-together. I find her to be very beautiful. Again, no stand out looks for me this year.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hypnosis said:


> *tsuarsawan,* I read online that *Jennifer Lawrence dress compared to Baywatch bathing suit*. Ever since I read that, it's all I see! Haha! I do love the color & simplicity of it.
> 
> My favorite colors are purple, red, & blue so I liked Natalie's gown but didn't take my breath away. She usually looks very put-together. I find her to be very beautiful. Again, no stand out looks for me this year.


 

ooh really? I guess they will say many things if they don't think much of a dress. Simplicity is best sometimes. *Jennifer Lawrence *certainly has the figure to wear it. I am giving it my thumbs up, coz it's Red hot...

What do you think of Nicole's Kidmans Balenciaga dresses from previous Red Carpet Oscars? I loved both dresses & I wasn't even a Balenciaga fan back then..... Nicole wears them beautifully.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Just a few more & then It's time for me...
This colour looks really nice on Helen Mirren, I really don't mind it on her....The rest, non inspiring dresses for me...


----------



## Hypnosis

Love Nicole in the red Balenciaga, the other not so much! She can look very stunning when she chooses to. 

Helen Mirren looked great. I love her hairstyle & you're right about the color. 
I remember loving Scarlett J's hairstyle & makeup but not her dress. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## chemosphere

*Hypnosis*, I am so glad to read your comments, that you felt I handled the situation well because the whole thing makes me terribly uncomfortable.  I also couldn't agree more with *tsuarsawan* that respect for fellow members is essential.  Once people feel personally judged and attacked on here they won't feel free to share openly (I know that is how I feel right now, at least!), and that ruins what the whole forum is about!  Until, this experience I had always marveled at how kind and supportive the Bal ladies, in particular, are with each other.  I come to tpf as much as I can in my little free time, precisely because of this positive vibe and sisterhood amongst the serious collectors.  I can't stand when women bash each other in any way and I never want any part of that kind of environment!

_Hypnosis_, I also enjoyed reading all your thoughts on the various issues brought up and I found myself agreeing with all your points!


----------



## Hypnosis

All in all, we've got a great community here! Don't let this incident change your opinion! 

I've been trying to contact Printemps about a Celine clutch after I saw *French75's* post. I got ahold of them but I misheard the email address so it wouldn't go through & now I can't get the SA back on the line  I know I don't _need_ the clutch as I just got a few but I do _want_ it.


----------



## MAGJES

tsuarsawan said:


> Sadly, I can't find too many nice Red Carpet dresses for this year's Accedemy awards...
> 
> Cate's dress is so detailed. Didn't realize how much, until this close up look. The back is interesting, still not my cup of tea... I think she is one gorgeous lady the way she carries herslf, even if I don't think much of the dress. Colour is very soft & feminine & I do like the pastel Lavender.....
> 
> I don't mind Reese dress, simple & elegant...
> Nicole's Dior Couture is just over the top. I'm sure the detailing on this dress is divine, but not liking the style....
> Don't like Sandra's Red dress....Seen better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


 

I agree with your assessment of the red carpet dresses so far .

My favorite was Halle Berry's...but then again she can put on a burlap bag and still look good.


----------



## MAGJES

chemosphere said:


> Hypnosis, I am so glad to read your comments, that you felt I handled the situation well because* the whole thing makes me terribly uncomfortable.* I also couldn't agree more with tsuarsawan that respect for fellow members is essential. Once people feel personally judged and attacked on here they won't feel free to share openly (I know that is how I feel right now, at least!), and that ruins what the whole forum is about! Until, this experience I had always marveled at how kind and supportive the Bal ladies, in particular, are with each other. I come to tpf as much as I can in my little free time, precisely because of this positive vibe and sisterhood amongst the serious collectors.* I* can't stand when women bash each other in any way and I never want any part of that kind of environment!



At the risk of being attacked for sharing my opinion....I'm diving in here.

I entered the tattoo thread only because my 20 yr. old currently wants a tattoo and I was curious to see if "older women" were still OK with choices they might have made when they were younger. Scrolling along I came upon your bikini post. I've read in other threads about jealousy....I was not jealous....I was simply surprised.....not by the tattoo of course but how much of your body you chose to post. Sorry....I guess I'm old school and a little more modest but that's just me.....I was uncomfortable.


----------



## mere girl

Hi - may I just say, after reading your responses on that other silly debt thread, that i love all the pics you post - whether they be with your house in the background, your jewellery or your lovely flat tum! I do not ever look at them, or any other pics here, and think that they are showing off....it has just never occured to me! I love looking at everyones different design ideas and looks.
Anyway enough has been said on this topic - I just wanted to say please don't you or anyone else stop posting the lovely pics - they always brighten my day! I really wouldn't look at this forum if it wasn't for the pics....who would? Don't be offended by silly comments....it has put a bad taste in everyones mouth and we need to put it behind us.....xxxxxxx



chemosphere said:


> *Hypnosis*, I am so glad to read your comments, that you felt I handled the situation well because the whole thing makes me terribly uncomfortable. I also couldn't agree more with *tsuarsawan* that respect for fellow members is essential. Once people feel personally judged and attacked on here they won't feel free to share openly (I know that is how I feel right now, at least!), and that ruins what the whole forum is about! Until, this experience I had always marveled at how kind and supportive the Bal ladies, in particular, are with each other. I come to tpf as much as I can in my little free time, precisely because of this positive vibe and sisterhood amongst the serious collectors. I can't stand when women bash each other in any way and I never want any part of that kind of environment!
> 
> _Hypnosis_, I also enjoyed reading all your thoughts on the various issues brought up and I found myself agreeing with all your points!


----------



## Hypnosis

I worked out today for the first time since last summer & my whole body is falling apart. It has been too long! Anyone recommend any sports/activities that can help me slowly get fit again? Right now I'm focusing on flexibility & stamina. I'm thinking some sort of yoga/pilates & running? Problem is, I hate all 3! LOL! Might take out the rollar blades tomorrow and see if it tires me as much.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Nothing gets you started better than walking .

I've been a runner for years and have always asked my DH to run with me. He started walking last August and by November he was running 4 miles with me at night. (...and lost about 25 lbs.)


----------



## jingga18

Definitely Bikram Yoga if flexibility & stamina are what you're after. I'm a devotee myself!



Hypnosis said:


> I worked out today for the first time since last summer & my whole body is falling apart. It has been too long! Anyone recommend any sports/activities that can help me slowly get fit again? Right now I'm focusing on flexibility & stamina. I'm thinking some sort of yoga/pilates & running? Problem is, I hate all 3! LOL! Might take out the rollar blades tomorrow and see if it tires me as much.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ITA, I love Bikram!

Congrats Hypnosis, the first day is the hardest, just think about one day at a time! 
And do not do too much too fast.
Pilates of course (if I were your instructor I guarantee you would love it, lol! ) for core strength and flexibility, and weight training for tone (and bone density if you are of a certain age.....) ..... and I always think a good brisk walk ( preferably up and down outside stairs, like at a stadium) is a good addition as well! 
Or even a nice Spring stroll in the park with a nice dog.

Yes! Rollerblading is great fun too! 
( Of course as a former studio owner, I am biased about Pilates....but I love to Rollerskate too. I have skates with 4 wheels tho, not blades)

Congrats on your DH's weight loss Magjes! My DH needs to get off the couch one of these days.


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> Hypnosis[/B];18201562]Love Nicole in the red Balenciaga, the other not so much! She can look very stunning when she chooses to.
> 
> Helen Mirren looked great. I love her hairstyle & you're right about the color.
> I remember loving Scarlett J's hairstyle & makeup but not her dress.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


 
ooh yes, Nicole can look stunning when she wants too! Sometimes she gets it all wrong though. I guess they all have fashion disasters.
No one is perfect, right? That *Red* Balenciaga dress wowed the hell out of me...I adored it on her, picture perfect. I didn't mind the other one either....

But I have to say, Cate almost gets it right, so I was a little disappointed in this years dress, not for the colour, loved the pastel Lavender & adored the flowing chiffon, (bottom half). The detailing was a little over the top. I am sticking to the top part is not quiet right....Beautiful lady without a doubt, never the less... Cate Blanchette did her high school years in a private school in Melbourne called MLC. A few of my friends went to that school, we all love our Cate down under... 
O.K I am being a little biased!

Helen Mirren has great taste! Her fashion sense is sensible & looks like a proud woman. In fact, she could teach a few pointers to some of the younger ladies...:lolots:




			
				[B said:
			
		

> chemosphere[/B];18201831]*Hypnosis*, I am so glad to read your comments, that you felt I handled the situation well because the whole thing makes me terribly uncomfortable. I also couldn't agree more with *tsuarsawan* that respect for fellow members is essential. Once people feel personally judged and attacked on here they won't feel free to share openly (I know that is how I feel right now, at least!), and that ruins what the whole forum is about! Until, this experience I had always marveled at how kind and supportive the Bal ladies, in particular, are with each other. I come to tpf as much as I can in my little free time, precisely because of this positive vibe and sisterhood amongst the serious collectors. I can't stand when women bash each other in any way and I never want any part of that kind of environment!
> 
> _Hypnosis_, I also enjoyed reading all your thoughts on the various issues brought up and I found myself agreeing with all your points!


 
I just want to add that I meant every word of it. Respect is what matters to me. More than the bag reveals & so forth....Don't get me wrong, I love to see eye candy & occasionally I participant in threads that have nothing to do with BB....
As long as I am not disrespecting any one, its o.k to comment on what I like & what I don't like & reveal what I feel should be shared with others. By respecting others, I am also respecting myself...... 




			
				[B said:
			
		

> MAGJE[/B]S;18204160]I agree with your assessment of the red carpet dresses so far
> 
> My favorite was Halle Berry's...but then again she can put on a burlap bag and still look good.


 
OOH thanks MAGJES  I like my assessment too! 
As for Halle, couldn't agree with you more. She is too sexy.....






			
				[B said:
			
		

> MAGJES[/B];18205875]^^^Nothing gets you started better than walking .
> 
> I've been a runner for years and have always asked my DH to run with me. He started walking last August and by November he was running 4 miles with me at night. (...and lost about 25 lbs.)


 

That's terrific. You steered your hubby in the right direction. I wish I could be a runner. I can't run for the life of me. I puff so easily. o.k I admit, am unfit......I prefer to walk.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

More Red carpet reveals, from previous years...This year wasn't all that spectacular.....

Cyclade....






Jessica Alba looks so beautiful in this dress.... Sandstone???






Canard? not quiet, but similar....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Flawless Jessica (Outremer) and Natalie....(Amethyst)











Va va voom Sofia & Helma


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^ Those past dresses were AMAAAAAAZING! They had the WOW factor! What happened this year???



MAGJES said:


> ^^^Nothing gets you started better than walking .
> 
> I've been a runner for years and have always asked my DH to run with me. He started walking last August and by November he was running 4 miles with me at night. (...and lost about 25 lbs.)



*Amy*, I've already started a walking plan. It's a little difficult as I have a demanding schedule but I'll try to work my way up. Congrats on your DH's weight loss! I hope for the same results 



jingga18 said:


> Definitely Bikram Yoga if flexibility & stamina are what you're after. I'm a devotee myself!



I've never even heard of Bikram Yoga! I'll have to research it. Would I have to join classes or are there tapes I could follow and learn the techniques?




pilatesworks said:


> ^^^ITA, I love Bikram!
> 
> Congrats Hypnosis, the first day is the hardest, just think about one day at a time!
> And do not do too much too fast.
> Pilates of course (if I were your instructor I guarantee you would love it, lol! ) for core strength and flexibility, and weight training for tone (and bone density if you are of a certain age.....) ..... and I always think a good brisk walk ( preferably up and down outside stairs, like at a stadium) is a good addition as well!
> Or even a nice Spring stroll in the park with a nice dog.
> 
> Yes! Rollerblading is great fun too!
> ( Of course as a former studio owner, I am biased about Pilates....but I love to Rollerskate too. I have skates with 4 wheels tho, not blades)
> 
> Congrats on your DH's weight loss Magjes! My DH needs to get off the couch one of these days.



Yes, I'm aching all over. I was supposed to continue my workout plan today but life got in the way. Of the 2 which should I attempt first? The Yoga or Pilates? I'm about to turn 30 and really want to get more fit than I have been in my late 20s. 



tsuarsawan said:


> ooh yes, Nicole can look stunning when she wants too! Sometimes she gets it all wrong though. I guess they all have fashion disasters.
> No one is perfect, right? That *Red* Balenciaga dress wowed the hell out of me...I adored it on her, picture perfect. I didn't mind the other one either....
> 
> But I have to say, Cate almost gets it right, so I was a little disappointed in this years dress, not for the colour, loved the pastel Lavender & adored the flowing chiffon, (bottom half). The detailing was a little over the top. I am sticking to the top part is not quiet right....Beautiful lady without a doubt, never the less... Cate Blanchette did her high school years in a private school in Melbourne called MLC. A few of my friends went to that school, we all love our Cate down under...
> O.K I am being a little biased!
> 
> Helen Mirren has great taste! Her fashion sense is sensible & looks like a proud woman. In fact, she could teach a few pointers to some of the younger ladies...:lolots:
> 
> 
> I just want to add that I meant every word of it. Respect is what matters to me. More than the bag reveals & so forth....Don't get me wrong, I love to see eye candy & occasionally I participant in threads that have nothing to do with BB....
> As long as I am not disrespecting any one, its o.k to comment on what I like & what I don't like & reveal what I feel should be shared with others. By respecting others, I am also respecting myself......



I think Cate's beautiful but yes, she needs to work it a little more  A photo came out a while back of Helen Mirren in a bikini & I hope I look that good when I'm her age! That's why I need to start getting fit


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! Been a while since I've been in the chat forum.

**T* *love all the dress pics you've posted. Especially I loved Natalie Porman's dress this year, it was a beautiful deep purple color and it had a lovely cut for her pregnant belly Also love that you referred to previous years dresses in Bal colors, LOL way to go sweet T!

*Hypnosis*, good luck with your work out! And it seems like you got some great advices here too


----------



## jingga18

*Hypnosis*, you have to sign up for classes as Bikram must be done at a certain-degree room temperature. But after the first class I felt absolutely refreshed. You can definitely find out about it on youtube first - I did it after my first class though since I had no idea Bikram was a slightly different type of yoga than normal yoga. I just thought that's the name of the studio's owner! LOL. Good luck and have fun!

Quote:
I've never even heard of Bikram Yoga! I'll have to research it. Would I have to join classes or are there tapes I could follow and learn the techniques?


----------



## Susan Lee

Evening ladies!

*Hypnosis*-good for you! ITA with Leslie, a workout program combining weights, exercises using your bodyweight, stretching and cardio is the BEST there is. I change my workouts up every few months or so to give my body a bit of a kick start back into gear once it has slowed a bit. I used to rollerblade daily for a few miles-I miss it!

I am also an avid lover of yoga and practice when I can. I never liked Bikram tho-Ashtanga is my main practice, I like Vinyasa Flow also (both increase strength and flexibility BIG time) and when I am really needing some therapeutics I do a little Yin yoga (where you hold the poses longer and really breathe into your body. Its amazing!

*T*-LOVE the dress pics. Especially those blues!

*A*-Congrats to you getting your hubby out and running! My hubby is an animal at the gym-he works out harder than I do!


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> *Hypnosis*[/B];18215460]^^^ Those past dresses were AMAAAAAAZING! They had the WOW factor! What happened this year???
> 
> I think Cate's beautiful but yes, she needs to work it a little more  A photo came out a while back of Helen Mirren in a bikini & I hope I look that good when I'm her age! That's why I need to start getting fit


 
*Hypnosis*, 2007 was a fantastic Red Carpet year....This year was a little let down, I am giving Natalie my winning vote for the year.... 

Cate is beautiful, but must admit, she has worn better. 
ooh yes I saw that pic of Helen Mirren. Did you know that Helen has posed nude more than any other actress to date.. She certainly feels comfortable in her own skin, to flaunt herself, good for her....
I'm sure she has mellowed down a little now.....




			
				[B said:
			
		

> purses & pugs[/B];18216156]Hello ladies! Been a while since I've been in the chat forum.
> 
> **T* *love all the dress pics you've posted. Especially I loved Natalie Porman's dress this year, it was a beautiful deep purple color and it had a lovely cut for her pregnant belly Also love that you referred to previous years dresses in Bal colors, LOL way to go sweet T!
> 
> So agree with you about Natalie, *AM.* She doesn't put to much emphasise on her pregancy & carried herself beautifully I thought...
> ooh yes, I wonder if Balenciaga gets inspired by the Red Carpet ladies or the other way around???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Lee[/B];18220058]Evening ladies!
> 
> *T*-LOVE the dress pics. Especially those blues!
> 
> **S** ooh the Blues are electrifying... I have more coming up..
> If your all getting tired of the pics ladies, I promise I will stop.....
Click to expand...


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Hypnosis* this is the pic that stirred a frenzy...Helen was 63 here...Fabulous... Not bad at 65 in the other pic. wow....


----------



## tsuarsawan

Just a few more before I go read my book....

Michelle looks stunning, what a gorgeous Green......
Jennifer looks smockin hot....
Jessica, that gal is so stunning....


----------



## Hypnosis

*P&P*, thanks! I'm gonna need it 

*jingga18,* thanks for the info! I'll have to research it further and see if it's available here or not. 

*Susan Lee*, wow, I've never realized there were so many kinds! I thought yoga was yoga. I hope I wind up liking at least one variety. 

*Tsuarsawan*, YES! That's the one! (re: Helen Mirren) She is absolutely beautiful. I hope I age as gracefully. Michelle's green is just the shade I love!


----------



## pilatesworks

T...I LOVE all the photos, thanks so much for posting them! 
I thought Natalie looked beautiful, my other favorite was of course Halle. As someone said, she would look good in a paper bag!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
just saw your name here and hadn't seen you around for a while
so,  HI!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Maxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Life sometimes gets in the way of Tpf......
But when that happens I sure do miss y'all!


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> *Hypnosis*;[/B]
> *Tsuarsawan*, YES! That's the one! (re: Helen Mirren) She is absolutely beautiful. I hope I age as gracefully. Michelle's green is just the shade I love!


 
Yes, Helen is an inspiration to us all....Michelle's dress is a stunning Green. I adore it. If only Balenciaga came out with this rich Green, yum...




			
				[B said:
			
		

> *pilatesworks*[/B];18223323]T...I LOVE all the photos, thanks so much for posting them!
> I thought Natalie looked beautiful, my other favorite was of course Halle. As someone said, she would look good in a paper bag!


 
Your welcome *Leslie*  All these dresses are beautiful & they all look gorgeous...Natalie looked amazing & as for Halle, well she has the most amazing body, she would look good in anything.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

The last of my pics... I will catch up with you lovely ladies when I get back from my vacation.. ciao my lovelies......:kiss:

Beautifil Diane & what a dress.....





Eva...






Kate






Megan


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh Been a while since I popped by! Hello, ladies!

Have a great weekend ahead!

And *tsuarsawan*, enjoy your holiday! I'm headed to Japan in end April myself. Can't wait! But first, I need to plan my itinerary. ush:


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> Oooh Been a while since I popped by! Hello, ladies!
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead!
> 
> And *tsuarsawan*, enjoy your holiday! I'm headed to Japan in end April myself. Can't wait! But first, I need to plan my itinerary. ush:


 

thank you *ches*! I intend to enjoy every bit of my holiday.  Leaving next week..ooh Japan will be awesome. Friends of mine just got back & they couldn't stop talking about... congrats on your Anthra, leather is amazing & Sebastien did well to pick you a winner. Anthra is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sounds like fun!

Yeah, really happy with my Anthra - the colour, the leather... THE SMELL!!!!


----------



## jingga18

Susan Lee, I never knew there were _other_ kinds of yoga besides normal & bikram! Will definitely explore a bit more.




Susan Lee said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> *Hypnosis*-good for you! ITA with Leslie, a workout program combining weights, exercises using your bodyweight, stretching and cardio is the BEST there is. I change my workouts up every few months or so to give my body a bit of a kick start back into gear once it has slowed a bit. I used to rollerblade daily for a few miles-I miss it!
> 
> I am also an avid lover of yoga and practice when I can. I never liked Bikram tho-Ashtanga is my main practice, I like Vinyasa Flow also (both increase strength and flexibility BIG time) and when I am really needing some therapeutics I do a little Yin yoga (where you hold the poses longer and really breathe into your body. Its amazing!
> 
> *T*-LOVE the dress pics. Especially those blues!
> 
> *A*-Congrats to you getting your hubby out and running! My hubby is an animal at the gym-he works out harder than I do!


----------



## chloe speaks

Hey I know this is off topic, but does it bother anyone else that someone would list their current season bag on bonz for what looks like USD 300 more than retail? like something that is not rare but has some limited availability, i.e. combinations like GSH on black or something...

I saw that the person said they were tPF, and it made me kind of sad that they were making a buck and using the forum as some kind of mark of authenticity or something.

I' da know...maybe I'm just being sensitive.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^There are some that do this, and honestly I rarely see those bags sell for those inflated prices. Every once in a while a bag will sell for over retail but typically its an oldie/older bag or a super hard to find LE bag. And there have been discussions on here before about some people putting "TPF" in their auction listings to attract buyers (even tho they might not be active members/members at all).

Personally, I would never buy an inflated price bag unless it was something I was seriously craving, and it would have to be darned spectacular for me to do that!!! But to each their own.


----------



## Hypnosis

chloe speaks said:


> Hey I know this is off topic, but does it bother anyone else that someone would list their current season bag on bonz for what looks like USD 300 more than retail? like something that is not rare but has some limited availability, i.e. combinations like GSH on black or something...
> 
> I saw that the person said they were tPF, and it made me kind of sad that they were making a buck and using the forum as some kind of mark of authenticity or something.
> 
> I' da know...maybe I'm just being sensitive.



It doesn't bother me. Everyone's free to list as whatever price they wish to. It's a shame I won't be able to afford it (I won't purchase a used bag over retail but others may snap at it) but it doesn't affect me personally so I don't let it bother me. 

You gotta keep in mind that some people may have purchased it at a higher price (i.e. Australian Bbags are supposed to be crazy expensive) and are trying to recoup their money without too much of a loss after fees and such.


----------



## Livia1

Hello ladies, it's been a while since I looked in this thread.
How is everyone?

**T**, two more days  Are you excited yet 
Btw, none of the Oscar gowns wowed me this year. I found them all quite boring actually.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey *Livia1*! It's a sleepy Tuesday for me. On my way home from work.


----------



## Livia1

Hey Ches, it's 11:30 here and I'm home with the flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I HATE being sick!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh dear! Hope you get well soon! 

Is the weather still freezing? I remember it was -20 degrees Celsius in winter. But now that it's spring, it's warmer?


----------



## Livia1

Thanks 

Spring? Where? Lol. 
Ok, it's actually about 4-5°C but still windy so it feels cold. The sun is shining though and it looks like spring is slowly on it's way. Ah, to be able to wear ballerinas and sit in the sun with a capuccino 
You're busy at the moment? Haven't seen you too much around here lately.


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's 26-32 degrees here, as always - the bane of living in a tropical country. 

Yeah, I've been busy with work recently. Then after two weeks of not tPFing, I grew out of the habit. 

I was like a junkie tPFer before - needed my daily and nightly fix of tPF. But work forced me to quit cold turkey and I only logged in to post on the Which Bag Are You Wearing Today thread. Now, I'm a recovering junkie who's managed to keep my tPF hours to a minimum.


----------



## Livia1

Haha, I know what you mean though. Once you take a break from tPF you do really grow out of the habit. I also found that when I returned, I didn't need to log on as much or even when I did, I didn't even bother to post.
Now I'm sick though so I'm in danger of having a relapse 

And oh, I wouldn't mind just one day with 26 degrees so I could get some warmth in my bones.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed! I find that once I have too much time on my hands, I start browsing tPF again! But thankfully, I'm occupying my time with research for my upcoming trip to Japan. ush:

Hey, you're almost at 10000 posts! Tempted to post more to reach that 10000 mark?


----------



## Livia1

Nahh, there's still a good 500 posts to go 
10.000 that's a lot! I think when I get to 9950 I might get tempted to just post away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you start your trip to Japan, I forgot?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Who knows? Perhaps by the end of this chat session, you might be very close to the mark? 

I arrive in Japan on 21 April and return to SG on 02 May. Due to presence of two public holidays, I get a 12-day holiday while only requiring to take 6 days off at work.  All the more leave available for Europe later.


----------



## Livia1

That's great planning!

Are you getting everything planned for your trip to Europe?

We just booked tickets for Paris last night. Just a small get-away, 6 days in May. I am already counting the days


----------



## ieweuyhs

That sounds great!

No, I haven't planned my Europe trip yet because a new project is slated to begin but details etc are not finalised yet, and I can't leave once the project starts, so we shall have to wait and see. 

I've got vague plans for August, about 3 weeks, and once the project details are pinned down, it's time to make the bookings!


----------



## Livia1

Well, you have plenty of time yet. It must be really exciting. I'm loking forward to hearing where you decide to go.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Me too! There are a few things which I must do - watch a Broadway musical and visit Stonehenge! 

Watched The Lion King musical on Saturday and I have to admit I was amazed at the costumes and props etc! Stunning!


----------



## Livia1

I'm not a fan of musicals  but Stonehenge, oh yes! Good choice.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I can't appreciate plays but dang I'm a sucker for musicals.


----------



## chloe speaks

Susan Lee said:


> ^^There are some that do this, and honestly I rarely see those bags sell for those inflated prices. Every once in a while a bag will sell for over retail but typically its an oldie/older bag or a super hard to find LE bag. And there have been discussions on here before about some people putting "TPF" in their auction listings to attract buyers (even tho they might not be active members/members at all).
> 
> Personally, I would never buy an inflated price bag unless it was something I was seriously craving, and it would have to be darned spectacular for me to do that!!! But to each their own.


 


Hypnosis said:


> It doesn't bother me. Everyone's free to list as whatever price they wish to. It's a shame I won't be able to afford it (I won't purchase a used bag over retail but others may snap at it) but it doesn't affect me personally so I don't let it bother me.
> 
> You gotta keep in mind that some people may have purchased it at a higher price (i.e. Australian Bbags are supposed to be crazy expensive) and are trying to recoup their money without too much of a loss after fees and such.


 
Hey, you both make some very good points that didn't even cross my mind...I was just zooming around and thinking ? It's an Ardoise RGGH; why's it $2200? but yeah, seller was from australia; sometimes you just have to come in here and get a sanity check. thanks!

It's true, in a marketplace, one can charge whatever one likes, although noone may bite. If someone wants to buy it, I guess it is "reasonable".


----------



## Hypnosis

*chloe speaks *- $2200 for a PT or Work? That's really high, but 

*Livia*, do you know any Danish jewelers that make earrings like Line&Jo? Random question, a friend really likes their jewelry but was hoping for something similar but different, if that makes sense.


----------



## Livia1

*Hypnosis*, where does your friend know Line&Jo jewelry from? Has she been in Denmark?
I'm not too well versed in jewelry. I love rings but I only ever wear the same pair of earrings 
I do know that there's a jeweler called Maria Black that often gets mentioned along with Line&Jo. I don't think she has a website but you can find some of her things here: 
http://www.youheshe.com/she/alle-varer/products-smykker-(2400smykke).aspx?designer=Maria+Black 
And also maybe, Jane König: http://www.janekoenig.dk/


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> Hello ladies, it's been a while since I looked in this thread.
> How is everyone?
> 
> **T**, two more days  Are you excited yet
> Btw, none of the Oscar gowns wowed me this year. I found them all quite boring actually.


 
hello **S** ready and all packed sweetie! We fly out tomorrow. ooh of course, very excited... If I get a chance I will post some pics. Ciao for now sweetie...


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ Have a great trip, *T* !


----------



## ieweuyhs

Enjoy your trip, *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## Livia1

**T**, have a great trip!


----------



## chloe speaks

have fun *tsuarsawan*! (are the bbags going too?) send pics


----------



## purses & pugs

Dear **T**, wish you a fantastic trip, you have so much exciting stuff to look forward to Promise to have a nice tropical drink for me and I'll have a glass of Spanish red for you
Talk later!


----------



## snufflepagus

LAltiero85 said:


> Spring 2011 Grenadine...


 
hello there,

i'm really close to ordering a grenadine from cannes but the color unlike above by another tpf-er provided above is not pink. can someone clarify?

the picture below is what I got from this from cannes salesperson below ;






What do you experts think?


----------



## jav821

My thoughts and prayers go out to Japan


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Absolutely, jav821. To everyone suffering around the world, you make us realise there is nothing more important in the world than this world that we live in, and peace and safe conditions for us all to live in. We send everyone of you strength and hope, and pray for your safety and well-being.


----------



## mere girl

yes ...my thoughts are with those who are suffering today.


----------



## marchblossom

snufflepagus said:


> hello there,
> 
> i'm really close to ordering a grenadine from cannes but the color unlike above by another tpf-er provided above is not pink. can someone clarify?
> 
> the picture below is what I got from this from cannes salesperson below ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you experts think?


 
Not an expert but I think the colour is lovely!


----------



## Hypnosis

I was very bad & made an impulse purchase.


----------



## nycbella

Hypnosis said:


> I was very bad & made an impulse purchase.



Hi dear, how are you?. Soo what is the damage? What did u buy. heheh

I am right now staring on E' s website, soo tempted to get either Ardoise Velo or Dark night PT  drooling


----------



## Hypnosis

*nycbella*, I'm doing okay. Not regretting my impulse purchase in the harsh light of day so that's a good sign. How are you? Did you get either bag?

I will say that I got something in Green but will keep it under wraps until the reveal


----------



## nycbella

*Hyposis.* I am good as well, I still cant make up my mind, hahaha, i am so itching  to just click and  check out, but try to contain myself. we'll see if it works though  ,
i cant wait for your reveal.


----------



## ka3na20

my bbag part time sgh in black is too shiny for me, what can i do to remove the shine, i want it to look old.haha.


----------



## Hypnosis

nycbella said:


> *Hyposis.* I am good as well, I still cant make up my mind, hahaha, i am so itching  to just click and  check out, but try to contain myself. we'll see if it works though  ,
> i cant wait for your reveal.



Good luck deciding! I can't wait either!!!


----------



## ellable777

hello ,

I'm  new in TPF...
could someone advise me where to sell my Bbag collection , other than ebay? maybe like online store or .... ?
I'm in Perth, Australia. 
Thanks


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hi my lovelies! Just a quick e mail to let you all know I am having a wonderful time in Bali & don't want to leave this wonderful Island.
Miss you all & will chat soon.


----------



## Livia1

Hi **T** 
Miss you too but so glad to hear you're having a wonderful time!
Enjoy it, you absolutely deserve it.


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ Hope the rest of your time in Bali is amazing, *T*!  Sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## nycbella

tsuarsawan said:


> Hi my lovelies! Just a quick e mail to let you all know I am having a wonderful time in Bali & don't want to leave this wonderful Island.
> Miss you all & will chat soon.


 
Hi *Tsuarsawan*, enjoy your time in Bali, oohh I miss Bali. I am going  to Jakarta this Summer, hope I'll have a chance to visit Bali too


----------



## chloe speaks

Who else can barely wait for F/W to come out? I am sitting on my hands, trying to save money and not hit buy it nows on a bunch of "kinda like" but really wanting to buy bags/accessories from FALL!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello lovely ladies, hope you're having a great weekend!

The sun is shining here today and it's actually warm enough for wearing a moto jacket if I put a thick sweater under!!

Leaving for a vacation in Spain tomorrow morning and I'll definitely bring a moto jacket or two there as well


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey *p&p*!

Oooh, Spain sounds lovely! Have fun!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *Ches*! I really need a break now, been too cold and dark here for ages now and too much work so I'm really looking forward to it. I also have two mini vacations to London & Paris coming up

How are you? Enjoying your gorgeous new Work?


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'm so envious! 

I'm good... And yes, enjoying molesting my new Work... Haven't had much opportunities to bring her out with all the random showers around... Shall bring her out for a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## purses & pugs

Random showers are annoying, but enjoy her out tomorrow then


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed! Then when I decide to leave her at home because the skies looked so forbidding in the morning, it turns out to be a bright sunny day ! ush:

Decided to just ignore the rain and enjoy my bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

I have been surprised by sudden showers a few times too wearing Bbags and it has turned out OK. If it get wet just let it air dry naturally at home and it will be fine. You can't keep your new beauty inside forever!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yeah, I had my Raisin SOAKED before. And yup, it dried out fine, no stains whatsoever.

I go through phases with my bag, like a new parent. 

First two months - newborn so requires 24 hour babying

Next two months - child, so requires less attention and can brave the occassional drizzle

After four months - adult, so you're on your own!


----------



## purses & pugs

LOL!  
So true, I think I do the same kind of thing (but I haven't really thought about it until now!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Guess it really puts "babying" your Bals in a whole new light!

So which parts of Spain are you visiting?


----------



## purses & pugs

Haha, indeed.

We are borrowing a house in Nerja, right outside Malaga in the south of Spain. Just gonna relax, drink nice Spanish red wine and do some sightseeing

I must head out to meed my mother downtown now, speak later Ches and have a good evening!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^sounds fantastic!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Scopiogirl

x


----------



## Mia Bella

ieweuyhs said:


> Yeah, I had my Raisin SOAKED before. And yup, it dried out fine, no stains whatsoever.
> 
> I go through phases with my bag, like a new parent.
> 
> First two months - newborn so requires 24 hour babying
> 
> Next two months - child, so requires less attention and can brave the occassional drizzle
> 
> After four months - adult, so you're on your own!



LOL! Same.  
However when it rains I still go out of my way to ask for an extra shopping bag for my Bal as protection.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Yeah, I had my Raisin SOAKED before. And yup, it dried out fine, no stains whatsoever.
> 
> I go through phases with my bag, like a new parent.
> 
> First two months - newborn so requires 24 hour babying
> 
> Next two months - child, so requires less attention and can brave the occassional drizzle
> 
> After four months - adult, so you're on your own!




Haha, I love this 
I do enjoy my bags more after 'four months'


----------



## ieweuyhs

Mia Bella said:


> LOL! Same.
> However when it rains I still go out of my way to ask for an extra shopping bag for my Bal as protection.



When it pours, I try to seek shelter. With my kind of luck, I walk into a thunderstorm, equipped with an umbrella, end up getting soaked to the knees, and... 

Less than ten minutes later,  is out, making me  



Livia1 said:


> Haha, I love this
> I do enjoy my bags more after 'four months'



Indeed! More stress-free, and I can fully enjoy the bag as it is meant to be used.


----------



## baglov3r

i would like to ask for help to authenticate the baleciaga bag that i have my eyes on .. anyone can help me where to post it ??


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hi, you can post it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-614879.html


----------



## ieweuyhs

Stumbled upon this thread and it's totally hilarious!

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...f-members-does-takes-change-light-175541.html


----------



## melovepurse

^^ *ieweuyhs*, That *IS* hilarious - great find!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You're welcome... Did you read the entire thread? I love some addendums other tPFers added.


----------



## maxxout

CHES
That was a nice suggestion you left in the "wearing" thread.
I'm just pathetic.....I turned down a trip to LA.  It would have been too short a trip for all the airline hassle...but actually I like staying at home....doing close to nothing.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sounds like me!

I don't like to make short trips, because it takes a while to get into a holiday mood (workaholic me) and when you're all ready to let your hair down, it's time to go home!


----------



## riry

*Ches*- love that thread. I just skimmed over it before and it made me laugh. Now that I'm home for the night, I'm going to read it again for even bigger laughs.

*maxx*- you should have come to LA! We've got the best butts around


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's become my favourite thread! And everything is so true - the things we tPFers do.


----------



## melovepurse

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^You're welcome... Did you read the entire thread? I love some addendums other tPFers added.



My favorite part is the link to "Scarf-lightbulb moment" 


http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-takes-change-light-175541-4.html#post3721787


----------



## ieweuyhs

I liked this from the same tPFer:




bagnshoofetish said:


> Try using Appleguard.
> 
> 
> ooops.  wrong thread.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi ladies, I've never posted here in the Balenciaga sub forum but I was wondering if anyone can tell me what color and season the bag Kim K is carrying in the Celebs with Bbags thread. The post is from March 24 and it looks like a beige/nude color. thank you!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You can post your query in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

But from what I remember, if it's Kim K, it should be a Sahara, which was available for a few seasons, SS 2008, SS 2010, and FW 2010.


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Stumbled upon this thread and it's totally hilarious!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...f-members-does-takes-change-light-175541.html


 that is so so funny - scarily true but still funny! thank you for posting that thread.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You're welcome&#8230; It just tickled me pink, and I knew I had to share it with someone!


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, how are you all doing?
This forum is moving a bit slow at the moment, isn't it?

*p&p*, how was your trip to Spain. Do you have some pics of your gorgoeus Bbags in the sun 
It's raining here today, I could use some bright pics.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ladies, how are you all doing?
> This forum is moving a bit slow at the moment, isn't it?
> 
> *p&p*, how was your trip to Spain. Do you have some pics of your gorgoeus Bbags in the sun
> It's raining here today, I could use some bright pics.



Hi Livia!
I'm good thank you, how are you? 

We had a really nice trip to Spain, thanks for asking  We borrowed a house from a friend in Nerja, a cozy little town outside  Malaga. We did nothing but relax, had a few small sighseeing trips,  ate yummy food and had a glass of wine or two. Only bad thing was that I had a cold the whole time I was there, annpoying but what can you do?! I took lots of pics but  haven't had time to upload yet since I've been pretty busy since I got  home. 

I will upload pics tonight and post some for you, I'd really like to look at them myself since it's snowing here todayush:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Hi Livia!
> I'm good thank you, how are you?
> 
> We had a really nice trip to Spain, thanks for asking  We borrowed a house from a friend in Nerja, a cozy little town outside  Malaga. We did nothing but relax, had a few small sighseeing trips,  ate yummy food and had a glass of wine or two. Only bad thing was that I had a cold the whole time I was there, annpoying but what can you do?! I took lots of pics but  haven't had time to upload yet since I've been pretty busy since I got  home.
> 
> I will upload pics tonight and post some for you, I'd really like to look at them myself since it's snowing here todayush:




That sounds like the perfect trip to me. Excactly what you wanted, non? Ok, having a cold isn't the best timing but like you said, what can you do.

I imagine it must have been absolutely lovely to be able to sit in the sun and let it warm you 

We had two days with snow last week so I feel your pain  We should get 18°C on Saturday (just the one day of course) but in the meantime, some lovely sunny pics would be great  Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> That sounds like the perfect trip to me. Excactly what you wanted, non? Ok, having a cold isn't the best timing but like you said, what can you do.
> 
> I imagine it must have been absolutely lovely to be able to sit in the sun and let it warm you
> 
> We had two days with snow last week so I feel your pain  We should get 18°C on Saturday (just the one day of course) but in the meantime, some lovely sunny pics would be great  Looking forward to seeing them.



Oh yes, it was exactely what I wanted! It wasn't as warm there as I thought though (even though warmer than home of course), the wind made it a bit chilly and also I was freezing more than usual because I was sick. But the last two days I got better and also not so much wind

How nice it will be 18°C on Saturday! You'll definitely enjoy that day.

Must go back to work now, but I'll be back later on with some pics


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh yes, it was exactely what I wanted! It wasn't as warm there as I thought though (even though warmer than home of course), the wind made it a bit chilly and also I was freezing more than usual because I was sick. But the last two days I got better and also not so much wind
> 
> How nice it will be 18°C on Saturday! You'll definitely enjoy that day.
> 
> Must go back to work now, but I'll be back later on with some pics



Well, that does make sense that it would be rather windy if you where by the sea. But as long as it was warmer than back home, right. And just the getting away-bit ... it get's you some renewed energy.

Will check in this evening to see pics 

Have a great day!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Well, that does make sense that it would be rather windy if you where by the sea. But as long as it was warmer than back home, right. And just the getting away-bit ... it get's you some renewed energy.
> 
> Will check in this evening to see pics
> 
> Have a great day!



Absolutely, getting away and take a break is so important 

I'm uploading pics now, will post very soon dear *S*


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some pics from my holiday in Spain. Staring off with a couple of sunny pics of the Bals I brought












breakfast on the terrace






Love this little store


----------



## purses & pugs

A day trip to Grananda where we visited Alahambra with the most incredible garden!


----------



## purses & pugs

A few pics from the little city Nerja where we stayed











(we lived in this street)


----------



## purses & pugs

We went for a hike and this little fella followed us the whole time! We just called him Perro (means "dog" in Spanish). He was so cute and playful!


----------



## purses & pugs

And lastly, some drinks and snacks


----------



## o_luxurious

Wow, I never come in here but just happened to drop by just now and BAM! Your vacay pics in Spain are beautiful, *P&P*! Love the bright colors in all of the pictures and what great choices you made by bringing your Moutarde and Tomato, the colorful ones.  
Hope you had a wonderful time! My favorite pictures are the ones with the drinks and the food.


----------



## riry

Thank you for posting these beautiful vacation pics, *p&p*! I feel as if I've gone on a lovely trip with tasty food, breathtaking scenery, and colorful Bbags to accent my fabulous outfits...  Well, I've actually been stuck at work, but looking at your pictures helps me to pretend


----------



## ieweuyhs

Welcome back, *p&p*! Love your pics! Glad you had a great holiday. Bummer about the cold though. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## purses & pugs

o_luxurious said:


> Wow, I never come in here but just happened to drop by just now and BAM! Your vacay pics in Spain are beautiful, *P&P*! Love the bright colors in all of the pictures and what great choices you made by bringing your Moutarde and Tomato, the colorful ones.
> Hope you had a wonderful time! My favorite pictures are the ones with the drinks and the food.



Thank you I'm glad you enjoyed them! I actually brough 3 bbags and a clutch to the trip - a black SGH Work with Moutarde & Rouge Theatre City and black GGH Traveller we had a very nice time, love Spain!



riry said:


> Thank you for posting these beautiful vacation pics, *p&p*! I feel as if I've gone on a lovely trip with tasty food, breathtaking scenery, and colorful Bbags to accent my fabulous outfits...  Well, I've actually been stuck at work, but looking at your pictures helps me to pretend


Thanks so much riry It's nice to take a break at work and dream a little, isn't it? It was so beautiful there and I hope we can borrow the house another time as well so we can go back!



ieweuyhs said:


> Welcome back, *p&p*! Love your pics! Glad you had a great holiday. Bummer about the cold though. Hope you're feeling better!


Thank you so much Ches I'm feeling better now but that darn cold still won't let go completely... Glad you like the pics! Still snowy when I got back so need to look at something sunny


----------



## Livia1

Ohhh, your pics are lovely and just what I need on yet another rainy day.
You look happy and beautiful!
And I just love how that RT looks in the sun, absolutely the perfect red! Your Moutarde is not bad either and in fact quite perfect for such a trip 

Oh and I love shrimps, that pic makes me hungry even though it's only 8:30 and I just had breakfast 

That doggie is so cute. I've never been to Spain, do they have lots of stray dogs like in Greece or did he belong somewhere?

Btw, those lizards are cool and the Eiffel Tower ... who needs Paris. Oh 

Thank you so much for sharing the pics, dear *A*


----------



## maxxout

*P&P*
Thanks for posting these great pics.  Love seeing the bag shots up front as we all can now picture ourselves with our bags sitting next to us on a great vacation. Felt like I was there!  Great shots and of course you always look so beautiful.



*livia*....shrimps.....yummmmmm as well


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Everyone, I cannot read your posts as they are all backwards, but I am ROFLMAO anyway! 
Happy April Fool's Day Y'all!

EDIT : Wait, mine is not backwards?!


----------



## pilatesworks

Yes, it is now! 
hahahahaha!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Awww, I missed tPF's April Fool's ... again


----------



## pilatesworks

It was kinda freaky, I got a headache trying to read posts backwards!


----------



## Livia1

Sounds fun ... and headache inducing


----------



## riry

I had to stand up and turn my head upside down to read any of the posts this morning... must have looked quite silly!


----------



## nicole2730

OMG, this looks like heaven...... i could use a day or 10 at this lovely shore


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Awww, I missed tPF's April Fool's ... again



Me too...


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ohhh, your pics are lovely and just what I need on yet another rainy day.
> You look happy and beautiful!
> And I just love how that RT looks in the sun, absolutely the perfect red! Your Moutarde is not bad either and in fact quite perfect for such a trip
> 
> Oh and I love shrimps, that pic makes me hungry even though it's only 8:30 and I just had breakfast
> 
> That doggie is so cute. I've never been to Spain, do they have lots of stray dogs like in Greece or did he belong somewhere?
> 
> Btw, those lizards are cool and the Eiffel Tower ... who needs Paris. Oh
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the pics, dear *A*



Thanks for your sweet compliments *S*

I didn't understand what you meant by "lizards and Eiffel tower" at first, but then I checked one pic again and  You are so observant! 

There were a lot of dogs there but none of them were stray dogs. Perro who followed us on our hike had a collar and you could tell he was taken good care of. He was just a playful little fella who was used ut walking around in the little town on his own and needed a little adventure

And that sea food restaurant is the best I've ever been to! Everything came fresh from the sea and they had the best selection, so yummy


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> *P&P*
> Thanks for posting these great pics.  Love seeing the bag shots up front as we all can now picture ourselves with our bags sitting next to us on a great vacation. Felt like I was there!  Great shots and of course you always look so beautiful.



And you sweetie and you are welcome Glad you enjoy the pics. I love to take a lot when on vacay so I can look back later on and dream (especially on rainy days!)


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks for your sweet compliments *S*
> 
> I didn't understand what you meant by "lizards and Eiffel tower" at first, but then I checked one pic again and  You are so observant!
> 
> There were a lot of dogs there but none of them were stray dogs. Perro who followed us on our hike had a collar and you could tell he was taken good care of. He was just a playful little fella who was used ut walking around in the little town on his own and needed a little adventure
> 
> And that sea food restaurant is the best I've ever been to! Everything came fresh from the sea and they had the best selection, so yummy




Well Perro didn't look like he was a stray dog either. Lucky for him. It always breaks my heart seeing all the stray dogs in Greece, I can't bear it and I just want to go talk to all of them (just ask my SO, lol). Many of them are quite happy though, fortunately.

Fresh seafood is just so delicious and I hear Spain have some of the best shrimps so I imagine they must have been yummy


----------



## purses & pugs

nicole2730 said:


> OMG, this looks like heaven...... i could use a day or 10 at this lovely shore



It was really lovely there, I'd go back any time!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Well Perro didn't look like he was a stray dog either. Lucky for him. It always breaks my heart seeing all the stray dogs in Greece, I can't bear it and I just want to go talk to all of them (just ask my SO, lol). Many of them are quite happy though, fortunately.
> 
> Fresh seafood is just so delicious and I hear Spain have some of the best shrimps so I imagine they must have been yummy



I know exactly what you mean! I hate to see stray dogs or cats that you can tell is very hungry of have been hurt... I'm like you, I must talk to everyone too. Thank God many of them have a good life even though they do not have an owner. 

Ahh...the seafood there was heavenly! You MUST go to Spain sometime I've been to a few different places there now and loved it every time.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> A few pics from the little city Nerja where we stayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we lived in this street)


 
wow **AM** your pics are amazing. Nerja looks breathtakingly beautiful. I must visit this gorgeous coastline, I'm sure to love it. Isn't mediterranean food just srumptious? You look so happy & relaxed my dear. Your Moutarde & Rouge Theatre City looks gorgy in the pics.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hi lovely ladies, I'm back & had an amazing vacation. Bali was hot & only rained a few days, so it was great beach weather. My son wouldn't leave the pool pretty much evryday.  
Hong Kong rained almost everyday. 
Macua was cold, didn't rain, but had so much fog.

Different dishes from each destination...All the dishes you see in these pics were restarant food. Local Bali food is still our favorite, hands down.
We also spent a night in Macau & enjoyed the cusine very much. It has some yummy dishes. Too tired to download more pics. Shall post more tomorrow. 



Bali 












Hong Kong


----------



## Livia1

**T**, you're back 
So glad to hear you had a lovely vacation.
Those dishes looks delicious!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I hate to see stray dogs or cats that you can tell is very hungry of have been hurt... I'm like you, I must talk to everyone too. Thank God many of them have a good life even though they do not have an owner.
> 
> Ahh...the seafood there was heavenly! You MUST go to Spain sometime I've been to a few different places there now and loved it every time.


 love the pictures on your blog! seafood in Spain - sounds like my idea of heaven.....glad you had a great time!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> wow **AM** your pics are amazing. Nerja looks breathtakingly beautiful. I must visit this gorgeous coastline, I'm sure to love it. Isn't mediterranean food just srumptious? You look so happy & relaxed my dear. Your Moutarde & Rouge Theatre City looks gorgy in the pics.



Thanks so much *T* Yes Nerja was a beautiful little town, I absolutely loved it there. So yes, I was definitely very happy for being there and the food was amazing...love fresh sea food, tapas, a nice glass of rioja, I could go on and on and on...



tsuarsawan said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I'm back & had an amazing vacation. Bali was hot & only rained a few days, so it was great beach weather. My son wouldn't leave the pool pretty much evryday.
> Hong Kong rained almost everyday.
> Macua was cold, didn't rain, but had so much fog.
> 
> Different dishes from each destination...All the dishes you see in these pics were restarant food. Local Bali food is still our favorite, hands down.
> We also spent a night in Macau & enjoyed the cusine very much. It has some yummy dishes. Too tired to download more pics. Shall post more tomorrow.



Welcome back my friend, I'm so happy to hear you had a great time! Your vacay sounds really lovely and also so versatile Love these yummy food pics, even though I just ate dinner looking at these pics makes me hungry Can't wait to see more pics later on!



mere girl said:


> love the pictures on your blog! seafood in Spain - sounds like my idea of heaven.....glad you had a great time!



Thank you so much, mere I finally got some time to post Oh yes, the seafood there was amazing, served with a glass of chilled white wine and it was perfection!


----------



## riry

*tsuarsawan*- what a yummy vacation you had! Between yours and *p&p*'s pics, I've feel as though I've treated myself to the most delightful trip imaginable.


----------



## mere girl

^^ those pics are making me hungry!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> **T**, you're back
> So glad to hear you had a lovely vacation.
> Those dishes looks delicious!


 
I sure did have a wonderful time. I am going to have a tough time getting back to daily routine. All good things must come to an end they say. ooh yes, the cusisine was very nice. Bali food is still my favorite, after Italian food of course....:lolots:
I am hoping to go back to Bali very soon...
**S** Your trip is coming around shortly, are you excited?




			
				[B said:
			
		

> *purses & pugs*[/B];18552409]Thanks so much *T* Yes Nerja was a beautiful little town, I absolutely loved it there. So yes, I was definitely very happy for being there and the food was amazing...love fresh sea food, tapas, a nice glass of rioja, I could go on and on and on...
> 
> Welcome back my friend, I'm so happy to hear you had a great time! Your vacay sounds really lovely and also so versatile. Love these yummy food pics, even though I just ate dinner looking at these pics makes me hungry Can't wait to see more pics later on!
> 
> So glad to hear you loved your vacation **AM*.* It looks wonderful & the scenery is beautiful. I loved all your pics, that seafood looked yummo.. It looks so fresh & yummy. Spain is now high on my agenda.
> It is nice to be back home, but I will be going back to Bali very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riry said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tsuarsawan*- what a yummy vacation you had! Between yours and *p&p*'s pics, I've feel as though I've treated myself to the most delightful trip imaginable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha *riry, *way to go girl!  I will post more pics shortly. I am loading some clothes in the washing machine, be right back with more pics. My highlight is getting up having a coffee & dipping straight into the pool, with cocktails right after lunch....
Click to expand...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Macau cuisine











DisneyLand waffle


----------



## tsuarsawan

o.k no more food pics. Hotel we stayed in Bali in Nusa Dusa. It rained only a handful of times in Bali. Mostly sunny & so warm, on this particular day it rained.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Visiting a friends villa & my son could not resist any pool that came his way.....






My two little ones. 






Gorgeous view from this villa. You could actually see the beach, only just.


----------



## tsuarsawan

So many lovely villa's. This one was one of my favorite!


----------



## purses & pugs

Wow, so many great pics **T** - everything looks fantastic! Those villas looks incredible, I could definitely have stayed there for a few days And your kids are just so adorable looks like they are having the best time!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Wow, so many great pics **T** - everything looks fantastic! Those villas looks incredible, I could definitely have stayed there for a few days And your kids are just so adorable looks like they are having the best time!


 
hey **AM** I adore your new avatar. Pugs is so adorable! Yep, the kids were always in the pool, especially James. The villa's are amazing, with awesome views. I saw that many & enjoyed a few.....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> hey **AM** I adore your new avatar. Pugs is so adorable! Yep, the kids were always in the pool, especially James. The villa's are amazing, with awesome views. I saw that many & enjoyed a few.....



Thanks! I got this shot of in the car the other day and he reminded me a little of this guy

I can imagine the kids loved it in the pool most kids can't get enough of the water! Your pics are really making me dream of summer...


----------



## oggers86

Omg I really need to stop dreaming about B Bags!! Lastnight I had a dream that I bought the 05 Dark Turqoise Twiggy on RDC which I have been eying for ages. Except I couldnt afford to buy it so I was getting all worried about it.

Must be a sign that as much as I would like to I really cant afford to and to stop wishing money would just land on my doorstep . 

Will only buy 1 bag before October and that is only if an Eggplant swings my way. 

The last few dreams have been about that elusive Eggplant and the new Ink I have waiting for me at home. Will I get any better or should I just accept that I have an obsession?


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks! I got this shot of in the car the other day and he reminded me a little of this guy
> 
> I can imagine the kids loved it in the pool most kids can't get enough of the water! Your pics are really making me dream of summer...


 
ooh my **AM** that little guy is the cutest little thing... Pugs is cuter though! My summer is over in Melbourne now. I have the cold weather to look forward to.... I am itching to go back to Bali for that warm and wonderful hot weather.  (you sweat that much, you need 3 showers in one day)


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh my **AM** that little guy is the cutest little thing... Pugs is cuter though! My summer is over in Melbourne now. I have the cold weather to look forward to.... I am itching to go back to Bali for that warm and wonderful hot weather.  (you sweat that much, you need 3 showers in one day)



Aww, thank you Sorry to hear that summer is almost over in Melbourne now, you need to take a look at all your beautiful holiday pics and let them warm you a little


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Aww, thank you Sorry to hear that summer is almost over in Melbourne now, you need to take a look at all your beautiful holiday pics and let them warm you a little


 

haha..... if I keep looking at my holiday pics **AM** it will only make me want to go back to the warm hot climate. I could do with another holiday. :lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies! Been a while since I popped in here. 

Welcome back, *tsuarsawan*! Glad you enjoyed your trip! 

Weather here is becoming HOT! I would gladly trade places with any of you! 

So what are your plans for the weekend? Hope you ladies have a great one!


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there, could anyone help me please, i just bought a black patent balenciaga bowling bag, the bag is in excellent condition except for a small white scuff that is half an inch, do you know how you could repair this, i dont' think it's worth sending to some designer bag repair for this small scuff, but do you know how I could fix it? would any bag repair shop in seattle do the trick ? please help, Thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

oggers86 said:


> Omg I really need to stop dreaming about B Bags!! Lastnight I had a dream that I bought the 05 Dark Turqoise Twiggy on RDC which I have been eying for ages. Except I couldnt afford to buy it so I was getting all worried about it.
> 
> Must be a sign that as much as I would like to I really cant afford to and to stop wishing money would just land on my doorstep .
> 
> Will only buy 1 bag before October and that is only if an Eggplant swings my way.
> 
> The last few dreams have been about that elusive Eggplant and the new Ink I have waiting for me at home. Will I get any better or should I just accept that I have an obsession?


 
One of the things I go to sleep thinking about is whether the new Fall/Winter 2011/12 colors will work in different styles and outfits in my closet... I really really need a red Town....

And yes Eggplant, that is my next HG as far as somethin, somethin. I figured out that the other purples that Bal has made are just not as nice. Eggplant


----------



## oggers86

chloe speaks said:


> One of the things I go to sleep thinking about is whether the new Fall/Winter 2011/12 colors will work in different styles and outfits in my closet... I really really need a red Town....
> 
> And yes Eggplant, that is my next HG as far as somethin, somethin. I figured out that the other purples that Bal has made are just not as nice. Eggplant



I really want a red something, proper bright red..but then I also want a 05 Dark Turqoise, a '10 Moutarde, 04 Marron and a 06 Camel...but then the 03 Dark Caramel is also pretty good...

My latest fantasy is winning the lottery or just getting a stash of money from somewhere so I can go out and buy every single bag I have ever wanted! With some left over for practicalities of course


----------



## linda_chung

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum..only started liking balenciaga bags this year.. 

May I ask where can i ask about the colours of balenciaga bag?

There is this white pearl city balenciaga bag i really like from my friends..its white and a lil pinkish. Year 2010...is it still sellable now? any links


----------



## crazyforbag

i am pretty new too, i want to ask if anyone know the different between 2011 s/s praline rggh and the 2011 F/W praline rggh?? 
does that mean if i missed the 2011 s/s praline rggh, i can still get a 2011 praline rggh in F/W collection. Need advice please!!
Realy really love this combo!!
i saw the work size in person and fall in love with it buti want a city or part-time cause i am a petite. thank you!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*linda_chung*, I'm not sure what you mean by "white pearl", but perhaps you mean Nacre? This color came out in FW 2010 and is a white color with slight gray and pinkish tones. I think you have to check with stores that sells Bal and ask if they have any left from last season.

*crazyforbag*, as far as I know it's not very much difference between 2011 SS and FW Praline, just like it was with 2010 SS and FW Sahara. I'm sure you'll have good chances to find a Praline RGGH Work, either now or later when FW is available!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Happy Easter to all of you ladies!* :buttercup: 


Calling *Ches*
This is not about Bal but I must ask you; have you treated your Luggage with anything? What about the handles? I've treated mine but I thinking of using LMB For Handles Only on it too since my handles are light colored. Would you do that?

*Livia*, I just have to tell you that I saw Klovn the Movie the other day at the cinema, have you seen it? BF wanted to see it and I hesitated a little since I knew I'd problaby get exhausted by all that akwardness and crazy stuff! But wow... I ended up laughing so hard I almost fell off my chair!!!! Those guys are just insane!:lolots:


----------



## Livia1

Happy Easter everyone :buttercup: < love that smilie

Hey *p&p*, no I haven't seen it. I can't watch that, it's sooooo painful. I did watch a few of the episodes but it was just too much 

When are you leaving for London?
I am counting the days until my little trip


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, it was very painful indeed! But I must give them cred for making everyone in the room laughing their *ss off! Even though they were quite out for line sometimes

I'm leaving for London tomorrow morning. My friend who we are visiting just told me it's super warm and sunny there, yay Can't blame you for counting down the days for Paris, it's not that far away! Anyhting special planned? Will you be doing some shopping there? Love Paris and I can't wait to go there myself!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*ches* here, returning *p&p's* page. 

No, I didn't use anything on my Celine. But mine is black unlike yours. I think some tPFers used Collonil? Which is available in London! So you can grab a few cans! That stuff is amazing! Water just glides off your Collonil'ed bag. 

I'm so envious of the pair of you! I was supposed to leave for Japan tonight but with the disaster and all, and the government advising against non-essential travel to Japan, my travel insurance wouldn't cover me and I had to cancel. On the bright side, that means more time to spend in Europe!

Enjoy your trip, *p&p*! Would you still be there for the royal wedding?

And *Livia1*, when are you going to Paris??? I need to live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*: thanks dear, oh yes, I've heard about that stuff. Mayve I should get a bottle or two of it, do you know where they sell it?? I have already started to get a tiny bit of color transfer on the white part of the back of mine and now I don't dare use it with dark colored clothes!!! I really want to take the Céline with me to London but was afraid it was a bad idea since I'll be walking aroudn much and it could get even more dirty... But maybe it's not a bad idea after all since I can buy that Collonil there??

Oh no, too bad about your trip... I think you made a vise decision to cancel though, it's better to go another time. And as you say, more time in Europe instead Have you started to plan anything?

*Livia *is going to Paris (sorry that I answer for you Livia!) in May and I'm going there the day she leaves!! Isn't that typical, we could have met up! Oh well...another time perhaps


----------



## ieweuyhs

Mulberry boutiques!!! The Mulberry crowd apparently swears by it. It was *Livia1* who showed me a tPFer's experiment to put her Collonil'ed Mulberry under running water! It's quite inexpensive over there too, less than GBP 10, I think. Here in SG, it costs SGD 35 (or about 16 GBP)!

From what I understand, the protection makes it easier to clean your bag if you accidentally dirtied it. So I'd say, bring the bag, head for Mulberry upon landing and spray a couple of coats on it!

It dries quickly (less than a minute) but the smell is bad so make sure to do it in a well-ventilated place! 

Yeah, I've started planning my trip but still can't confirm the dates yet due to my work schedule. But my summer plans should still be on. Will let you ladies know and hopefully we can meet up!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> ^haha, it was very painful indeed! But I must give them cred for making everyone in the room laughing their *ss off! Even though they were quite out for line sometimes
> 
> I'm leaving for London tomorrow morning. My friend who we are visiting just told me it's *super warm and sunny there*, yay Can't blame you for counting down the days for Paris, it's not that far away! Anyhting special planned? Will you be doing some shopping there? Love Paris and I can't wait to go there myself!


 

yes it's 20 degrees! positively warmer than our actual Summers are!! I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here you go, *p&p*!

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ultimate-amazing-collonil-pics-206940.html

Wow, 20 degrees sound just right! So how's your day so far, *mere girl*?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Mulberry boutiques!!! The Mulberry crowd apparently swears by it. It was Livia1 who showed me a tPFer's experiment to put her Collonil'ed Mulberry under running water! It's quite inexpensive over there too, less than GBP 10, I think. Here in SG, it costs SGD 35 (or about 16 GBP)!
> 
> From what I understand, the protection makes it easier to clean your bag if you accidentally dirtied it. So I'd say, bring the bag, head for Mulberry upon landing and spray a couple of coats on it!
> 
> It dries quickly (less than a minute) but the smell is bad so make sure to do it in a well-ventilated place!
> 
> Yeah, I've started planning my trip but still can't confirm the dates yet due to my work schedule. But my summer plans should still be on. Will let you ladies know and hopefully we can meet up!



Really, Mulberry has it? Then I might actually have a can at home!! I bought a Mulberry Bayswater two years ago at the Mulberry store in Oslo and the SA threw in a bottle with something for free and said I had to spray on. I did and then forgot I about the thing, lol. I'm so gonna look for it when I get home from work today! 

It's so much fun to plan a logn trip, you must be very excited! It would be great to meet up if the dates goes well with my work

Regarding work, it's the last day before the whole country shut down in Easter mode (it's Bank Holiday tomorrow, Friday and Monday here) so I'll leave work early today. 

Have a great evening


----------



## ieweuyhs

Perhaps that IS the can!

You're so lucky! We still have to work tomorrow, as in Thursday. Friday's a public holiday. The week after, May 2 is a holiday too in lieu of the Labour Day which falls on Sunday this year. So two consecutive long weekends!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> yes it's 20 degrees! positively warmer than  our actual Summers are!! I hope you enjoy your trip!



Yay, my friend who I'm visiting said the same thing!! How lovely is that! Have a great Easter weekend mere



ieweuyhs said:


> Here you go, *p&p*!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ultimate-amazing-collonil-pics-206940.html
> 
> Wow, 20 degrees sound just right! So how's your day so far, *mere girl*?



Holy crap I'm so going to look for that can in my house or buy a new one!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Perhaps that IS the can!
> 
> You're so lucky! We still have to work tomorrow, as in Thursday. Friday's a public holiday. The week after, May 2 is a holiday too in lieu of the Labour Day which falls on Sunday this year. So two consecutive long weekends!



Oh yes, I love those "free" long weekends! Enjoy yours Ches


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think you should grab a couple of cans while in London! And Collonil has UV protection, so here in sunny SG, hopefully it'll prevent colour fading issues.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> I think you should grab a couple of cans while in London! And Collonil has UV protection, so here in sunny SG, hopefully it'll prevent colour fading issues.



Yes, I probalby should. That stuff seems amazing!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Here you go, *p&p*!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ultimate-amazing-collonil-pics-206940.html
> 
> Wow, 20 degrees sound just right! So how's your day so far, *mere girl*?


 Well..my boys are on Easter holidays and they have friends round so they are amusing themselves outside playing cricket! I am suffering with fever, cough and sore throat but tpf is keeping me amused!!!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Yay, my friend who I'm visiting said the same thing!! How lovely is that!* Have a great Easter weekend mere*
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap I'm so going to look for that can in my house or buy a new one!!!


 you too! 
my boys, 8 and 9, still believe in the Easter Bunny which is quite sweet....but also a bit of a pain! I have to hide little choc eggs all over the garden late on Saturday night!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hope you recover soon, *mere girl*!

Wow, so you buy little choc eggs to hide them? What if it rains? Will the chocolates get wet and become inedible? We never celebrated Easter like that here. But then again, wherever we hide the chocolates, the dog will find them first and eat them all.


----------



## mere girl

yes they will but luckily there is no rain on the forecast! I have been known to get up at 5.30 on Easter Sunday just to put the eggs out - I'm so tempted this year to shatter their illusions and just tell them there is _no_ bunny!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Such a dedicated mum! 

AND NO!!! They're only 8 and 9! Still young! Give it another year or so&#8230; Before you crush all their dreams about Santa, and Easter Bunny!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, I have a friend who was in London last week and he said it is indeed warm there. I hope you'll have a great time. 

I have been in Paris before so we're not going to do a lot of touristy stuff but BF haven't been so we are going to do a bit. We're definitely going to Louvre and look at one of my fave sculptures, Nike from Samothrace (it's so beautiful, I can't wait to see it again). 
We're going to Versailles for a day - I've also been there before but I don't mind going again and I know BF will love it.
So we're really just going to wander around and discover the city, eating and drinking 
I might not even go to the Bal store  I'm not interested in anything atm so Printemps and Galeries Lafayette will be fine.


----------



## Livia1

Btw, *p&p*, definitely use Collonil. It's great stuff as you can see in Chaz's thread.
It smells when you spray it on but the smell goes away. It is the same can you got when you bought your Mulberry, I use it for shoes too. As Ches mentioned it has UV protection in it. Really great stuff.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I have a friend who was in London last week and he said it is indeed warm there. I hope you'll have a great time.
> 
> I have been in Paris before so we're not going to do a lot of touristy stuff but BF haven't been so we are going to do a bit. We're definitely going to Louvre and look at one of my fave sculptures, Nike from Samothrace (it's so beautiful, I can't wait to see it again).
> We're going to Versailles for a day - I've also been there before but I don't mind going again and I know BF will love it.
> So we're really just going to wander around and discover the city, eating and drinking
> *I might not even go to the Bal store*  I'm not interested in anything atm so Printemps and Galeries Lafayette will be fine.


 yeah yeah!!! who you trying to kid!


----------



## Livia1

*Ches*, I'm sorry you won't be going to Japan after all but I think it's a wise decision. There will be a better time for such a visit 
And yay for more time in Europe 


Yes, as p&p said, I'm going in May (the 8th) and unfortunately I'm going home the day p&p is arriving. Would have been fun to meet up at Laduree


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> yeah yeah!!! who you trying to kid!



 Well, if I'm in the neighbourhood anyway, I might go in


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Well..my boys are on Easter holidays and they have friends round so they are amusing themselves outside playing cricket! I am suffering with fever, cough and sore throat but tpf is keeping me amused!!!




Sounds like your boys are having fun!
Sorry to hear youre not feeling well. Hope you get better soon so you can enjoy Easter.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> I have been in Paris before so we're not going to do a lot of touristy stuff but BF haven't been so we are going to do a bit. We're definitely going to Louvre and look at one of my fave sculptures, Nike from Samothrace (it's so beautiful, I can't wait to see it again).
> We're going to Versailles for a day - I've also been there before but I don't mind going again and I know BF will love it.
> So we're really just going to wander around and discover the city, eating and drinking
> I might not even go to the Bal store  I'm not interested in anything atm so Printemps and Galeries Lafayette will be fine.



Sounds like fun!!!



Livia1 said:


> *Ches*, I'm sorry you won't be going to Japan after all but I think it's a wise decision. There will be a better time for such a visit
> And yay for more time in Europe
> 
> 
> Yes, as p&p said, I'm going in May (the 8th) and unfortunately I'm going home the day p&p is arriving. Would have been fun to meet up at Laduree



Thank you. Indeed I can always go again next time 

Oh my. Such a pity! I really hope we can meet up this summer!!!


----------



## mere girl

^^ thank you ! I'd like to get better so that I am able to talk to Julian  I can hardly speak and he hasn't replied to my emails!! 

edit - oops that was meant to go below Livia1 's post!


----------



## Livia1

^^ He still hasn't replied. Shame on him 
They'll be closed for Easter, won't they?


----------



## ieweuyhs

But *mere girl*, wouldn't you sound sexier with a raspy voice? I'm sure Julian will be more than happy to assist you.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> But *mere girl*, wouldn't you sound sexier with a raspy voice? I'm sure Julian will be more than happy to assist you.




 good point.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Kinda brings to mind the bunny emoticon that *p&p* was using earlier&#8230;

"Would you like coffee, tea or me?"


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> But *mere girl*, wouldn't you sound sexier with a raspy voice? I'm sure Julian will be more than happy to assist you.


 I think there is a difference between sexy and ...excuse me a moment while I cough in your ear for 5 mins until I almost throw up - nice!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Perhaps take a lozenge to suppress the cough for ten minutes? And then you can proceed to dazzle him with the raspy voice!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> ^haha, it was very painful indeed! But I must give them cred for making everyone in the room laughing their *ss off! Even though they were quite out for line sometimes
> 
> I'm leaving *for London tomorrow morning*. My friend who we are visiting just told me it's super warm and sunny there, yay Can't blame you for counting down the days for Paris, it's not that far away! Anyhting special planned? Will you be doing some shopping there? Love Paris and I can't wait to go there myself!


 
if you see any RH envelope clutches anywhere please post in the finds thread if you are able!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Perhaps take a lozenge to suppress the cough for ten minutes? And then you can proceed to dazzle him with the raspy voice!


 yes but because he has taken so long to reply I'm wondering whether black is the right colour! It's non-returnable to the London store. And I've been looking at the ardoise GSH clutch on bal.com...and the DN RGGH....doh!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I have a friend who was in London last week and he said it is indeed warm there. I hope you'll have a great time.
> 
> I have been in Paris before so we're not going to do a lot of touristy stuff but BF haven't been so we are going to do a bit. We're definitely going to Louvre and look at one of my fave sculptures, Nike from Samothrace (it's so beautiful, I can't wait to see it again).
> We're going to Versailles for a day - I've also been there before but I don't mind going again and I know BF will love it.
> So we're really just going to wander around and discover the city, eating and drinking
> I might not even go to the Bal store  I'm not interested in anything atm so Printemps and Galeries Lafayette will be fine.



That sounds like great plans, you'll have a great trip I'm sure It's nice not to have too much planned, or else one can get too stressed. You know, I've been to Paris once but didn't go to either Lovre or Versailles (it wasn't enough time) so I would really do at least one of the things this time. 

BF and I are visiting my friend and her hubby in London and we'll do the same thing, just relax and wander around. My friend booked a table at Nobu on Sat and I'm really looking forward to that, heard great stuff about restaurant



Livia1 said:


> Btw, *p&p*, definitely use Collonil. It's great stuff as you can see in Chaz's thread.
> It smells when you spray it on but the smell goes away. It is the same can you got when you bought your Mulberry, I use it for shoes too. As Ches mentioned it has UV protection in it. Really great stuff.



I found that can at home, it was Collonil It was almost empty though so I'll buy a new can or two in London.



mere girl said:


> if you see any RH envelope clutches anywhere please post in the finds thread if you are able!



Sure, no problem!
Btw, I hop you feel better soon


----------



## purses & pugs

Finished my packing now (that is _always_ so damn hard, lol!) and will go to bed soon. Have a wonderful Easter ladies


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> That sounds like great plans, you'll have a great trip I'm sure It's nice not to have too much planned, or else one can get too stressed. You know, I've been to Paris once but didn't go to either Lovre or Versailles (it wasn't enough time) so I would really do at least one of the things this time.
> 
> BF and I are visiting my friend and her hubby in London and we'll do the same thing, just relax and wander around. *My friend booked a table at Nobu on Sat and I'm really looking forward to that, heard great stuff about restaurant*
> 
> 
> Have an awesome trip *P&P*.  I have been to Nobu in Melbourne & must say, the food is very good. Love the tappas too. I'm sure the one in London will be great too. Enjoy sweetie & Happy Easter....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Have an awesome trip *P&P*.  I have been to Nobu in Melbourne & must say, the food is very good. Love the tappas too. I'm sure the one in London will be great too. Enjoy sweetie & Happy Easter....



Thanks my friend 
So glad to hear you liked Nobu in Melbourne! Have a great Easter and we'll speak later


----------



## ieweuyhs

Have fun, *p&p*!


----------



## vintagevix

hi everyone  i got a pre-loved city in black cherry recently and i'm currently undecided on whether i should keep it. it's a 2008 - i'm new to balenciaga and just returned a new black city the other day because the color was off (it was sa f/w 2010) and had a green undertone. 

anyone here who has any 2008 city bags or experience with bbags over the years care to weigh in? the bag was listed as in exceptionally good condition, and there's an even glaze throughout the lambskin.

yay or nay? thoughts on the leather, color, etc? thanks!


----------



## Fashion1

That bag is gorgeous and looks to be in great condition! I'm actually carrying my Black Cherry Work today - it's a fabulous color. I say it's totally a keeper!


----------



## vintagevix

Fashion1 said:


> That bag is gorgeous and looks to be in great condition! I'm actually carrying my Black Cherry Work today - it's a fabulous color. I say it's totally a keeper!



aw thanks for the sweet comments on my bag! what is the year and how is the leather on your black cherry work? is it glazed, thick, fine distressed etc? just want to get an idea for comparison...


----------



## mere girl

vintagevix said:


> hi everyone  i got a pre-loved city in black cherry recently and i'm currently undecided on whether i should keep it. it's a 2008 - i'm new to balenciaga and just returned a new black city the other day because the color was off (it was sa f/w 2010) and had a green undertone.
> 
> anyone here who has any 2008 city bags or experience with bbags over the years care to weigh in? the bag was listed as in exceptionally good condition, and there's an even glaze throughout the lambskin.
> 
> yay or nay? thoughts on the leather, color, etc? thanks!


  gorgeous! I haven't heard of any problems with black cherry bags - and this is a beautiful example! congrats!


----------



## mere girl

may I just ask the US girls - is Monday a bank holiday for you too? I have a parcel being delivered in the US and I'm wondering if USPS work Monday? Many thanks,


----------



## queenjane

Hi guys! I wanna buy a BBag... Im so new here.. But I heard of the fading issues and maybe u are all sick of this question )  But i still want to know which colors doesn't have color fading issues and which colors to avoid ?    I would really appreciate if someone can answer my question


----------



## mere girl

^^ this thread may help you?
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/does-the-fading-on-balenciagas-bother-you-655693.html


----------



## Bagladee

vintagevix said:


> hi everyone  i got a pre-loved city in black cherry recently and i'm currently undecided on whether i should keep it. it's a 2008 - i'm new to balenciaga and just returned a new black city the other day because the color was off (it was sa f/w 2010) and had a green undertone.
> 
> anyone here who has any 2008 city bags or experience with bbags over the years care to weigh in? the bag was listed as in exceptionally good condition, and there's an even glaze throughout the lambskin.
> 
> yay or nay? thoughts on the leather, color, etc? thanks!


 
This is an absolutely gorgeous bag!!! You are lucky to have found her as I understand this is a very hot color!!! Congrats!!! I am very jealous


----------



## vintagevix

Bagladee said:


> This is an absolutely gorgeous bag!!! You are lucky to have found her as I understand this is a very hot color!!! Congrats!!! I am very jealous



aww thanks! but i ended up returning it... the leather just felt too thin for my liking and i was afraid it would be too fragile. the color is really gorgeous though. maybe balenciaga will come out with a similar color again.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies, something interesting I came across:

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/48-2-9-3-since-everyone-talking-about-675170.html

Who says tPFers only chat about bags? We have serious threads on Math too!


----------



## riry

*Ches*- you always find the best threads for us to take a look at!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You're too kind. I think it's because I suffer from wanderlust. :doggie: :doggie: :doggie:


----------



## riry

Math... :doggie:
(can't think of a comment that would include the doggie, but just wanted to use it!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

I saw your original post before you edited it.


----------



## riry

haha! yes, I didn't want to offend any Math-lovers out there


----------



## baglover90

so... im purchasing my first bal as soon as I decide the best one to buy. I really wanted the Murier RGGH city but as far as I know its NOT Chevre (is that true??). I hear great things about chevre leather (as opposed to ageneu) and I feel it will be more durable..advice please.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hey my lovelies, 
I just thought I would post some pics of the wedding of William & Kate....
What are thoughts? I did not watch the ceremony as I was out having dinner with friends last night. Couldn't help myself as soon as I got home, had to have a peek & out comes my Mac..

I felt she looked lovely, she played it very safe & opted the same look as Grace Kelly's wedding dress. Similar in many ways. 
She sure is a very pretty lady....I'm sure Lady Diana would have been proud....

Gown is by gown designer by Sarah Burton of the Alexander McQueen fashion house...


----------



## purses & pugs

**T** thanks for posting pics, I absolutely adore Kate's wedding dress So elegant and classic, just like her style. I really love the laces. Yes, it definitely looks like it's inspired by Grace Kelly's dress, but that is not a bad thing IMO Lovely bride!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> **T** thanks for posting pics, I absolutely adore Kate's wedding dress So elegant and classic, just like her style. I really love the laces. Yes, it definitely looks like it's inspired by Grace Kelly's dress, but that is not a bad thing IMO Lovely bride!



Yes, the dress was classic. I'm not a huge fan of lace that much, but understand being a royal wedding, I guess it's kind of tradition with the lace...
I adored the flower girls & page boys. I also thought Kate sisters dress was nice. It was simple & stylish........

I thought Camilla's hat was so loud....

http://stylejacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Camilla.jpg


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Yes, the dress was classic. I'm not a huge fan of lace that much, but understand being a royal wedding, I guess it's kind of tradition with the lace...
> I adored the flower girls & page boys. I also thought Kate sisters dress was nice. It was simple & stylish........
> 
> I thought Camilla's hat was so loud....
> 
> http://stylejacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Camilla.jpg



I love lace, but it must not be too much like it was on Nicole Richie's wedding dress (she was abeautiful bride but the dress was a bit too much meringue looking, lol). Kate's dress had just the right amount of lace, it made the dress so beautiful! And Pippa's dress was simply perfection!
Haha, yes Camilla's hat was a bit over the top, Beatrice's too I think


----------



## kemilia

This is first pic I've seen of Nicole Richie's dress--not at all what I would have figured her for, very foofy and too much of everything, though the satin cumberbund (?) around her waist was different.

Kate looked very classic. I knew she would do safe and elegant, I bet if she could have, her dress would have been more on the lines of her sister's dress--more Caroline Kennedy'ish. William looked so in love, I cried. Heck, I cried throughout the whole darn thing, I am such a softy.


----------



## mere girl

kemilia said:


> This is first pic I've seen of Nicole Richie's dress--not at all what I would have figured her for, very foofy and too much of everything, though the satin cumberbund (?) around her waist was different.
> 
> Kate looked very classic. I knew she would do safe and elegant, I bet if she could have, her dress would have been more on the lines of her sister's dress--more Caroline Kennedy'ish. William looked so in love, I cried. Heck, I cried throughout the whole darn thing, I am such a softy.


 I cried when she walked doen the aisle with her father...._but don't tell anyone!!_ I thought the whole day was just beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I cried when she walked doen the aisle with her father...._but don't tell anyone!!_ I thought the whole day was just beautiful!



When she walked down the aisle and Harry turned around and spotted her, telling William something along the lines of "here she is" I got tears in my eyes ... and I was at work ().

Seriously, don't tell _anyone _


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> I love lace, but it must not be too much like it was on Nicole Richie's wedding dress (she was abeautiful bride but the dress was a bit too much meringue looking, lol). Kate's dress had just the right amount of lace, it made the dress so beautiful! And Pippa's dress was simply perfection!
> Haha, yes Camilla's hat was a bit over the top, Beatrice's too I think



ooh dear, Beatrice must take after her mother...Fergie has never been stylish....Compared to Lady Di, she errhhh struggled...




Livia1 said:


> When she walked down the aisle and Harry turned around and spotted her, telling William something along the lines of "here she is" I got tears in my eyes ... and I was at work ().
> 
> Seriously, don't tell _anyone _



That was a lovely moment. You know, I thought Prince Harry's Black suit was super stylish. I loved it......


----------



## Livia1

So ladies, as most of you probably know I'll be off to Paris on Sunday.
If anyone wants me to look for anything specific, let me know and I'll gladly do so.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you for the offer! But nothing for me. 

Enjoy your trip! I hope a Ruby First falls into your hands while you're there!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you for the offer! But nothing for me.
> 
> Enjoy your trip! I hope a Ruby First falls into your hands while you're there!




Thanks dear though I doubt I will find a Ruby First. I heard back from Cannes but no luck


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh dear&#8230; Sorry for getting your hopes up. ush:

But never say never! :boxing:


----------



## Livia1

no-no, it was worth a try


----------



## ieweuyhs

Off to take a shower and get ready for bed&#8230; It was a super long day at work today. Which probably contributed to my cheekiness/shamelessness in the other thread. :shame:


----------



## Livia1

I like cheeky actually, lol.

Sweet dreams


----------



## ieweuyhs

Good night! But I don't think I'll be sleeping that early. Still have some stuff to do...


----------



## mere girl

We like cheeky!


----------



## riry

More cheeky, more cheeky!


----------



## darling_nici

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forum, and I just ordered my first REAL Bal last night from Barneys (received a fake from eBay ), and I am waiting patiently...

So I just wanted to ask if there is anything I should or should not do?
Should I treat it?
Should I never let rain touch it?
I am pretty nervous to be in the presence of such amazingness, and I don't want to hurt her... haha.


So any tips from you would be such a welcome treat!


Can't wait to post pics!


----------



## Classiebag

Welcome darling, I too just ordered my first Bbag. I ordered it off of e-bay but had it athenticated before bying. It should be here Sat. I also am very excited. It took me over a year to bye one of these babies!!!! Did you not know about this site before you bought your first one from e-bay? I feel sooo bad for you. That is a lot of money to spend to get ripped off. What a shame. Did you get your money back? What did you do?


----------



## ieweuyhs

So now ches can stand for CHEeekinesS?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> So now ches can stand for CHEeekinesS?


 
2 points for being clever!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Livia1 said:


> So ladies, as most of you probably know I'll be off to Paris on Sunday.
> If anyone wants me to look for anything specific, let me know and I'll gladly do so.



Enjoy your trip **S** Have a wonderful time.. Paris how exciting. Have a glass of champagne for me, make that two, three..


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> Enjoy your trip **S** Have a wonderful time.. Paris how exciting. Have a glass of champagne for me, make that two, three..




Thank you, sweet *T*! I'll sure have a glass or two ...or three ...or ...


----------



## baglover90

It is possible that this is real? just wondering.


----------



## Livia1

baglover90 said:


> It is possible that this is real? just wondering.




It's hard to tell the colour of the bag, is it RGGH?


----------



## baglover90

Livia1 said:


> It's hard to tell the colour of the bag, is it RGGH?


 
It's supposed to be cyclade RGGH. Are all the zippers on RGGH like that??


----------



## Livia1

baglover90 said:


> It's supposed to be cyclade RGGH. Are all the zippers on RGGH like that??



Yup, all the RGGH zippers are like that 
There's a thread about it somewhere.
My RGGH City is the same.
Btw, you would need other pics to be sure it's authentic.


----------



## baglover90

Livia1 said:


> Yup, all the RGGH zippers are like that
> There's a thread about it somewhere.
> My RGGH City is the same.
> Btw, you would need other pics to be sure it's authentic.


 
hehe.

thanks! I looked it up but so much stuff came up! thanks for the speedy response!


----------



## Livia1

baglover90 said:


> hehe.
> 
> thanks! I looked it up but so much stuff came up! thanks for the speedy response!



Here ya go

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...owners-please-help-zipper-concern-573342.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-rggh-zipper-has-writing-on-them-612166.html


----------



## baglover90

Livia1 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...owners-please-help-zipper-concern-573342.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-rggh-zipper-has-writing-on-them-612166.html


 

sooo perfect! thank you soo much!!


----------



## Livia1

baglover90 said:


> sooo perfect! thank you soo much!!



You're welcome


----------



## riry

Have a wonderful time in Paris, *Livia*!

Also wanted to wish all the mommies a Happy Mother's Day. My DD woke me up this morning with breakfast and a handmade card. And a gift!

Here's DD's gift ("Mommy, a new purse for you" ):


----------



## bleh

I wanna buy the bag in Europe..so I emailed someone in Milan.
here's the reply i got.....
Why is this..I assumed it would be cheaper to buy it in europe?



Dear Miss Q.

Thank you for your request,for US residents,please check at our official website www.balenciaga.com under the selection of shop online for US only.

Thank you very much and best regards.


----------



## less1126

Also wanted to wish all the mommies a Happy Mother's Day. My DD woke me up this morning with breakfast and a handmade card. And a gift!

Here's DD's gift ("Mommy, a new purse for you" ):






[/QUOTE]


*Riry*, that's precious. I hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day.


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Have a wonderful time in Paris, *Livia*!
> 
> Also wanted to wish all the mommies a Happy Mother's Day. My DD woke me up this morning with breakfast and a handmade card. And a gift!
> 
> Here's DD's gift ("Mommy, a new purse for you" ):



Awwww&#8230; So sweet! You know what? You need to teach your DD to draw Bals! 

I saw a picture of a Bal in a manga before! The manga artist actually drew in one. But the funny thing was the bag was an item that this character won in a lucky draw. Here's the pic:


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

So My new to me PRISTINE bag showed up today, BUT I loved the color online, not so sure in person? Will I fall in love with her later? I thought the color was just a little different from what it is IRL? Should I hold onto her incase I change my mind? or Let her go to someone who will get that heart pitter patter feeling from her?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Awwww So sweet! You know what? You need to teach your DD to draw Bals!
> 
> I saw a picture of a Bal in a manga before! The manga artist actually drew in one. But the funny thing was the bag was an item that this character won in a lucky draw. Here's the pic:



This is fantastic! Did you just accidentally run into this?  I wish someone would make a whole manga series about Bbags and our funny tpfers!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Not exactly. I read that manga and when I saw the pic, I was like, hey! Bal! 

I wish I could do that (make a whole manga series) but my art sucks. Perhaps a story? 

In case you haven't realised, I've got delusions of grandeur.


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Not exactly. I read that manga and when I saw the pic, I was like, hey! Bal!
> 
> I wish I could do that (make a whole manga series) but my art sucks. Perhaps a story?
> 
> In case you haven't realised, I've got delusions of grandeur.



Me, too. Well, except for the delusions part.


----------



## ieweuyhs

:shame:


----------



## ionaa123

Hi ladies,

I'm in the uk and patiently waiting delivery of 2 new bals purchased from Diabro. They were posted Monday and arrived in Uk late Tuesday and have been in customs since, tracking just states awaiting custom clearance, anyone from the uk roughly know how long this may take? I was hoping to receive before Sat as my DH is on hols from Sat and he thinks I'm getting rid of bags!!! I am but then replacing them 

Just hoping the delay isn't because I'm going to be hit with large bil 

ta x


----------



## Addy

^^^ Ooooo... you must post a reveal thread!

Good evening everyone!


----------



## mere girl

ionaa123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm in the uk and patiently waiting delivery of 2 new bals purchased from Diabro. They were posted Monday and arrived in Uk late Tuesday and have been in customs since, tracking just states awaiting custom clearance, anyone from the uk roughly know how long this may take? I was hoping to receive before Sat as my DH is on hols from Sat and he thinks I'm getting rid of bags!!! I am but then replacing them
> 
> Just hoping the delay isn't because I'm going to be hit with large bil
> 
> ta x


 ooh...good luck! I had a parcel from Canada that took 22 days to get to me as it was stuck in customs..and yes I did get a big bill!
Hopefully it's just because the tracking hasn't been updated and the bags are almost with you! I wish you luck! 
_and if your DH seeing them is a real problem ....get them diverted to me!! _


----------



## ionaa123

mere girl said:


> ooh...good luck! I had a parcel from Canada that took 22 days to get to me as it was stuck in customs..and yes I did get a big bill!
> Hopefully it's just because the tracking hasn't been updated and the bags are almost with you! I wish you luck!
> _and if your DH seeing them is a real problem ....get them diverted to me!! _




LOL 
well now up-dated to received from customs and charges to be paid! really could be a bad Friday 13th LOL The company marked package as gift with Value of $150 without me asking, they have not included invoice in parcel does this me the customs due will be for the handling and tax on $150? not experienced with all this customs etc. Maybe will have to sell one if I do get larger bill!!! Just hope i like them and the leather! sure i will, sure i will get round hubby!!


----------



## ionaa123

Mere Girl-

Well think I'm in luck, phoned parcelforce and when it arrives in my local depot they post me a letter/invoice to me which i take to the post office or pay online then arrange for delivery or I collect so may get away with it,  unless its my brother in law who serves me in post office! LOL

Customs is going to be £40 so done ok as long as bags get to me and are authentic!!!

Keep you updated x


----------



## mere girl

ionaa123 said:


> Mere Girl-
> 
> Well think I'm in luck, phoned parcelforce and when it arrives in my local depot they post me a letter/invoice to me which i take to the post office or pay online then arrange for delivery or I collect so may get away with it,  unless its my brother in law who serves me in post office! LOL
> 
> Customs is going to be £40 so done ok as long as bags get to me and are authentic!!!
> 
> Keep you updated x


 Have your bags arrived yet???? I'm looking forward to the reveals?!


----------



## ionaa123

mere girl said:


> Have your bags arrived yet???? I'm looking forward to the reveals?!



Hello....

Received them today, love the black I actually received a 2011/1 instead of 2010/3 the leather is TDF was bit scared as i love chevre but this one is pretty smooshy. The bois de rose is stunning too but sadly just don't think the colour is me so don't think it will be a keeper but maybe a good thing as now waiting on delivery of 2 new mini wallets a charbon RH and black GSH


----------



## AJ1025

Oh, jeez, there is the most beautiful Ardoise RGGH Work up on Bonz right now- someone please grab it and put me out of my misery!!


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> Oh, jeez, there is the most beautiful Ardoise RGGH Work up on Bonz right now- someone please grab it and put me out of my misery!!



Well... you do love those Works...


----------



## AJ1025

riry said:


> Well... you do love those Works...



I sure do -sadly my bag budget is pretty well blown for the next several months:cry:.


----------



## anasanfran

I am always on the Gucci side, but I must say, I have been looking at your "Photos Wearing Your BBags" and I am *BLOWN AWAY!!* Never really seen a Bal in person and never saw model pics until now, and I am HOOKED!! What delicious and *TDF* leather!! And the styles are perfect, and a lot of choices for big bags, which is my passion. What have I been thinking?? That's it, my next bag is a Bal!! Thanks, ladies, for all the beautiful model shots on that thread!! You made a believer out of me!!! :salute:


----------



## chloe speaks

anasanfran said:


> I am always on the Gucci side, but I must say, I have been looking at your "Photos Wearing Your BBags" and I am BLOWN AWAY!! Never really seen a Bal in person and never saw model pics until now, and I am HOOKED!! What delicious and TDF leather!! And the styles are perfect, and a lot of choices for big bags, which is my passion. What have I been thinking?? That's it, my next bag is a Bal!! Thanks, ladies, for all the beautiful model shots on that thread!! You made a believer out of me!!!




...but now the real hell begins. Which one to get??? :devil:


----------



## mimichan

What do you guys think about the milkyway? Just got my milkyway coin purse today, the feeling is not really leather-like (?!?!?!) for some reason. I'm debuting if I should keep it or return it.... what do yall think?


----------



## serene

How much is the First RH in euros? here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html it says £845 which is right, but the euro price seems too low in 865. Any info?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Calling for pumpkin! Are you there?

This is the one: http://vimeo.com/19048868

It's called the West Side Story gone Hip Hop Circus. How could I resist? Certainly looking forward to it! 

After all the "jail time", I need my entertainment! Especially since I think I'll be losing my freedom soon when my workload picks up again...


----------



## maxxout

I finally came over here....I'll look at that video too.


I just did.  AMAZING.  That show is going to be spectacular.  The bods!  The athleticism! The sets!  on and on.  Loved the trampoline segment.  The only thing ....that "limber" girl freaked me out.


It's late here so signing off.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yeah! The way the limber gal walked all around? Gosh! 

I'll report back after I watch the show!  Good night, pumpkin.


----------



## PinayRN

Is there a link here where I can browse through for sale bags by members of the forum? At least I will know its authentic.(new to forum and BBags)


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Members do not buy and sell bags on this forum. There is an authentication thread that can authenticate a bag that you are considering purchasing from an auction site or other retail site.


----------



## patza_papatya

mimichan said:


> What do you guys think about the milkyway? Just got my milkyway coin purse today, the feeling is not really leather-like (?!?!?!) for some reason. I'm debuting if I should keep it or return it.... what do yall think?





I have milkyway papier A4, I feel like the leather too soft and made the bag  not stay in shape. I think it's not lambskin, but can't remember what type of leather. For me i think should keep coz it's limited edition, but depend on you if you not feel happy with it just return.


----------



## icecreamom

Hi.. never posted here before, but I thought I should ask because I'm mortified. I left my black City in the car for about 2-3 hours.. it was hot, and now I don't know why but I think it looks dark green? like Olive? Is this normal or am I going crazy! I'm furious..


----------



## waitingforitnow

Hi Bal girls!!! does anyone know if i could still get 2010 s/s Lime Green GGH city anywhere in Canada or States? Or if anyone know if its still available in the stores? Thannnnnks so muchhh!


----------



## AJ1025

Hello fellow Bal-crazy ladies!  Any of you lovely ladies live in Minneapolis?  I'll be in town for the Netroots Nation conference and would love to do a quick cocktail meet-up with anyone interested, to take the edge off my business trip!


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> Hello fellow Bal-crazy ladies! Any of you lovely ladies live in Minneapolis? I'll be in town for the Netroots Nation conference and would love to do a quick cocktail meet-up with anyone interested, to take the edge off my business trip!


 
*AJ- *I'm nowhere near Minneapolis, but if you're ever in Los Angeles, I'll meet you for a cocktail! 

Bring one of your yummy Works, too!


----------



## AJ1025

riry said:


> *AJ- *I'm nowhere near Minneapolis, but if you're ever in Los Angeles, I'll meet you for a cocktail!
> 
> Bring one of your yummy Works, too!



Cocktails for sure, riry!  I'm moving to Berkeley in August and have an LA business trip planned for October, so we'll have to set something up!


----------



## Livia1

:tumbleweed:

Where is everyone? Enjoying the summer (she asks enviously - it's 15°C here at the moment, windy & raining).


----------



## chloe speaks

Livia1 said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Where is everyone? Enjoying the summer (she asks enviously - it's 15°C here at the moment, windy & raining).



taking a break whilst doing laundry hshold chores here....although outside it is very warm and somewhat nice...

Livia1, just saw you in the Sang/Cocq comp.  Are you going to get something Cocq???


----------



## Livia1

chloe speaks said:


> taking a break whilst doing laundry hshold chores here....although outside it is very warm and somewhat nice...
> 
> Livia1, just saw you in the Sang/Cocq comp.  Are you going to get something Cocq???




Oh, I miss summer ... or at least spring. It was here then left all of a sudden 

Yes, I think I've looked at every picture there is of Coquelicot on this forum and I've decided to go for it. In a small-ish bag though, the First.
I've been dreaming of a Ruby First (I know you have that stunning Work) for ages but I always prefer buying a new bag and Coquelicot looks stunning ... like the bright red I didn't know I wanted, kwim.
Now I'm just waiting for my SA to tell me he has one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What about you? I see you have a GGH Coquelicot on your wishlist. Do you know it will be available or are you just hoping?


----------



## chloe speaks

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I miss summer ... or at least spring. It was here then left all of a sudden
> 
> Yes, I think I've looked at every picture there is of Coquelicot on this forum and I've decided to go for it. In a small-ish bag though, the First.
> I've been dreaming of a Ruby First (I know you have that stunning Work) for ages but I always prefer buying a new bag and Coquelicot looks stunning ... like the bright red I didn't know I wanted, kwim.
> Now I'm just waiting for my SA to tell me he has one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you? I see you have a GGH Coquelicot on your wishlist. Do you know it will be available or are you just hoping?



I think a smallish one, like a First or a Clutch in Cocquelicot will be divine! 

I'd like a slightly larger smallish bag, because I want to use her as a day-into-evening bag, and the Town will be perfect for me. I already saw a Cocquelicot Town in RGGH (which is the one I think I want) but passed because the leather wasn't what I wanted, and am wait listed but have not seen it in the SH. I hope I end up getting what I want, and don't get passed over because I've gotten too picky


----------



## Livia1

chloe speaks said:


> I think a smallish one, like a First or a Clutch in Cocquelicot will be divine!
> 
> I'd like a slightly larger smallish bag, because I want to use her as a day-into-evening bag, and the Town will be perfect for me. I already saw a Cocquelicot Town in RGGH (which is the one I think I want) but passed because the leather wasn't what I wanted, and am wait listed but have not seen it in the SH. I hope I end up getting what I want, and don't get passed over because I've gotten too picky



You know, this is one of those colours that I see looking good with every hardware. RGGH will make it look like a gorgeous vintage-y red.

I'm sure you'll find the perfect Coquelicot for you


----------



## chloe speaks

I hope so. I am sure yours will also find it's way home. She is just such a bright  happy red.


----------



## masaa

http://www.starstyleinc.com/balenciaga-giant-envelope-clutch-in-silver-mirrored-leather-pic23825.jpg


I know this is not 2011 collection, but if anyone knows, where I can buy it, pls, let me know guys! 

Thank you


----------



## ruthfmc

I just bought the Canard GSH City from Erica!  Never seen this colour IRL but I've been wanting a City for ages!


----------



## tomatored

I have only 3 B Bags but am looking for another. I'm thinking greens now...


----------



## lilsplendor

hi ladies. i am a new balenciaga fan. can anyone tell me what those bobbles are called that they used to make to attach to the bags? are they available anywhere?  thanks!


----------



## London 411

I hope I am posting this in the right place....I've searched and this looks like where I might be able to post this question....

For my birthday my husband said I could find the balenciaga bag of my dreams and buy it! I can't believe it!!!!!

My problem? I really, really, really want the *2010 Moutarde RGGH Part-Time*...but I can't find it anywhere!!!!! I'm afraid to wait around for it to become available, who knows...our furnace might go out and then my birthday bag money will go away. I need to buy it now! I really don't want to spend my birthday money just settling on another bag; I want this one. 

Does anyone know where I can buy this right now?


----------



## chloe speaks

London 411 said:


> I hope I am posting this in the right place....I've searched and this looks like where I might be able to post this question....
> 
> For my birthday my husband said I could find the balenciaga bag of my dreams and buy it! I can't believe it!!!!!
> 
> My problem? I really, really, really want the *2010 Moutarde RGGH Part-Time*...but I can't find it anywhere!!!!! I'm afraid to wait around for it to become available, who knows...our furnace might go out and then my birthday bag money will go away. I need to buy it now! I really don't want to spend my birthday money just settling on another bag; I want this one.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy this right now?



This isn't the right thread, but there you go! It's a terrific deal too.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SALE-Balenciaga-Moutarde-Part-Time-RH-RARE-HTF/37601267


----------



## London 411

Thank you!!

I just don't know what to do. I really, really want the part time with giant hardware....this bag on Bonanza has the regular hardware. I'm gonna be sick. I don't know if I should just settle....it's the color and style I want. Ugh!!

Okay, I will shut up now....especially because I am posting all of this in the wrong place. I will get this down eventually!

Again, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## London 411

Thanks for directing me to this bag....turns out it is what I want!!!

No feet is a plus and I love the tassels!!!


----------



## tomatored

Hi I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure where to post a question about small Bal accessories like the phone charm and key ring. Can you direct me to a thread? Sorry so Dumb!


----------



## Livia1

tomatored said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure where to post a question about small Bal accessories like the phone charm and key ring. Can you direct me to a thread? Sorry so Dumb!




Hi there and welcome to the forum. Actually I don't think there's a thread specifically for those things but maybe have a look in the "Clubhouse". I know there are a few accessories threads there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/

For instance there's the charms thread, also in the clubhouse. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/do-you-add-charms-your-bbags-do-you-52792.html


----------



## tomatored

Thank you Livia!! I'll go there right now. Everyone is so nice on this forum!


----------



## Livia1

tomatored said:


> Thank you Livia!! I'll go there right now. Everyone is so nice on this forum!



 I hope you find what you're looking for. If not, come back in here and we'll see if we can be of any help.
And I agree, we have some very sweet and friendly people on this forum!


----------



## yana7030

hi guys,

my friend purchased a vintage balenciaga bag from a site in europe that delivers to canada. the bag is beautiful but my friend is being sneaky and wont tell me where it is from. 
please let me know if anyone has ever heard of this magical website 

thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

yana7030 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my friend purchased a vintage balenciaga bag from a site in europe that delivers to canada. the bag is beautiful but my friend is being sneaky and wont tell me where it is from.
> please let me know if anyone has ever heard of this magical website
> 
> thanks!



Welcome *Yana* .. 
I would suggest looking at the Reference Thread; there is a sub-thread that details all the authorized Balenciaga retailers and it includes a plethora of online/web shops that also sell 'vintage' items.  Good luck!


----------



## bggog

try lovebbags.com the site has a list of stores for brand new or used purses


----------



## lucybeixie

Hi girls,

Please help me to find the 2010 City Lizard Embossed bag in Navy blue (bleu Roi). I tried boutiques and wasn't able to find one..please help..

Thanks.


----------



## twboi

i just got a balenciaga bag for a present.. but not sure if its real.. 

it's a city and multi colored.. it's beautiful but i want to know if its going to be a real one.


----------



## AJ1025

OK, ladies, has anyone yet read this article?  I read it today and I was pretty disappointed- not only does it not discuss the real ethical gray areas (this is a very polite synonym as far as I'm concerned) of carrying or producing fake bags, but the information is totally one-sided.  It talks about how Ebay is trying their best to locate and delist fakes on their site and their great buyer protection, etc.  And also, the opening paragraph is about a woman who is supposedly familiar with high-end accessories (and even professionally photographs them) and bought a YSL Muse on Ebay for $300 and was disappointed to learn it was a fake, though she took no further action and kept the bag- I mean, this totally just sounds like someone who knowingly bought a fake bag, right?   I don't know, I guess I just think this is a totally shi*ty article. . . what do you guys think?


----------



## dianahuang

Ladies, i wanna share to y'all about what happened to my bal (brief GSH anthracite) on last week. Me and my friends went to one buffet restaurant at my city, called l*ttle sh**p, which specialized for the hot pot. When finished eating, we ordered guilinggao for dessert. When the waitress take our order, she spilled sugar melt on my bag which I put on a chair. My friend cried out in surprise because at that moment I had not realized what was happening with my bag. When I realized, I was really surprised. My bag was smeared with liquid sugar. I can not say anything. I can only be thankful that she spilled liquid sugar and not the spicy hot pot soup (with a scary red color). The waiter can only apologize without realizing how much the bag cost if the bag were damaged. Then I had a rag bag of liquid sugar smeared with wet tissue. I'm afraid that if the alcohol content of wet tissue will change the original color of my bag. But luckily my bag securely and returned in a normal condition as before. I learned from that experience that you should never put a bag on the seat when dining. Next time I'll put my bag on the lap, i guess this way is much safer.


----------



## melovepurse

*dianahuang *- sorry to hear about that!! I always worry that I will spill on my bag or someone else will when taking her out to eat. I"m not sure my lap would be safe even...I'm kind of a messy eater : )

I'm glad you got the sugar mess off your bbag!


----------



## riry

dianahuang said:


> Next time I'll put my bag on the lap, i guess this way is much safer.


 
How scary for your bag! You know what I do everytime I go out to eat? When I get to the table, I put my Bbag in an Envirosax (got the idea from one of dear *Livia*'s helpful posts). At first I only did it if there wasn't a place to put my bag and I had to put it on the floor, but then I started to do it all the time. That way, I could just relax and enjoy my meals with my friends, instead of worrying that someone passing by would trip and spill drinks or food on my bag.

People look at me like I'm nuts, but who cares... my Bbags are safe and sound!


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG *dianahuang*, thank heavens your bag is ok. This is another reason why although I would LIKE to be a purist, I'm not. it's like wearing a helmet every time you're on a motorcycle - you are a good driver, but others are not! I spray all my bags with protectant. too many disasters like this waiting to happen.

*riry*: that is a good idea. well, aren't we already crazy about our Bals? its just that ppl SEE our craziness is all.


----------



## baglover90

babying you bag isent crazy at all!! we pay way too much to just toss them around like rag dolls. when i take my bag out i always put a plastic bag inside((in case it rains i can just cover my baby and not worry)) and a paper towel ((in case a spill happens)) you never know!


----------



## dianahuang

*melovepurse*: Yeah right, actually i also afraid to put on my lap. But i guess what *riry* suggest will be a good idea...put bbag in an Envirosax. thanx for the idea 

*chloe speaks*: yeah true...some people just don't care with out purse...maybe they just think "it's just a bag, c'mon"...but what we thinks are "it's our precious...we save a lot of money to buy that precious one" :lolots: (sounds like lord of the rings but bag version). Sometimes it's not I want to humiliate them, but whether they can afford to replace my bag if they ruin my bag?

*baglover90*: so agree with u  I should take plastic bag or Envirosax to cover my bbag whenever i go out then...

thanx you ladies for all the share and concern


----------



## chloe speaks

I just bought 4 Envirosax! (well i was thinking I needed to get some anyways.) i hate walking around with an ugly eco-unfriendly plastic bag with store names on them when i'm out and about)

now i can used them if I encounter a Bal unfriendly environment too!


----------



## riry

chloe speaks said:


> I just bought 4 Envirosax! (well i was thinking I needed to get some anyways.) i hate walking around with an ugly eco-unfriendly plastic bag with store names on them when i'm out and about)
> 
> now i can used them if I encounter a Bal unfriendly environment too!


 
Yay!! Which pattern did you get? I have the Planet Green designs, and they're so cute. My favorite one is the green with white polka dots. The color reminds me of Bal Light Olive. That's the one I carry in my Bbag all the time as a bag protector. It's really cute on its own, too.

The other ones in the set I use for grocery shopping.


----------



## chloe speaks

riry said:


> Yay!! Which pattern did you get? I have the Planet Green designs, and they're so cute. My favorite one is the green with white polka dots. The color reminds me of Bal Light Olive. That's the one I carry in my Bbag all the time as a bag protector. It's really cute on its own, too.
> 
> The other ones in the set I use for grocery shopping.


ooh that set is cute! i actually went to the website and, couldn't make up my mind which set to buy, and decided that it was better to buy 4 bags that i liked from different collections than to get a set and save some money, so they are from all different ones! one of my favorites is the red herringbone pattern , the striped one and also one from the nomad collection.


----------



## riry

chloe speaks said:


> ooh that set is cute! i actually went to the website and, couldn't make up my mind which set to buy, and decided that it was better to buy 4 bags that i liked from different collections than to get a set and save some money, so they are from all different ones! one of my favorites is the red herringbone pattern , the striped one and also one from the nomad collection.


 
Cute selections!
I just saw the post in your Coq reveal thread about making a waterproof lining for your water bottle. I'm so glad you mentioned that! I thought I was the only one who worried about my water bottle leaking. Let me know how that goes... maybe a how-to thread in the Bal Reference section?


----------



## chloe speaks

riry said:


> Cute selections!
> I just saw the post in your Coq reveal thread about making a waterproof lining for your water bottle. I'm so glad you mentioned that! I thought I was the only one who worried about my water bottle leaking. Let me know how that goes... maybe a how-to thread in the Bal Reference section?



no problem. making a lining definitely takes some sewing skills, not a lot, but some. 

I've made a waterproof lining for every Bal I've got: Velo, Twiggy, Medium Matelasse, Pencil Case (which I use for makeup), City and Work. I just bought a Town and Flat Clutch which I'm making up the patterns for now. I will post some photos of the insides of my lined Bals!


----------



## riry

^^^ An entire thread devoted to the lining in all of your Bbags (including accessories) would be so helpful and fun to look at. Go, *chloe*, go go!


----------



## Livia1

It works again 
I've missed you guys


----------



## chloe speaks

Wow it has been forever!


----------



## riry

Phew! Was getting a bit worried because tpf was down for so long. Missed you ladies!


----------



## mere girl

Hello everyone - at last!!! how awful was that?! 
well done to all the experts who have got us back up and running  don't think I could have survived another day!


----------



## naling

I realized that I really have an addiction to tPF because I was going nuts not being able to check in and look at bags! In fact, the longer it was down, the more I was randomly like, "Oh, I suddenly need to look at a thread comparing bbag sizes!" "Wait, what does this look like again?" "I need to see modeling pics!!!"


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hahaha too funny! Glad I wasn't the only one going nuts. I really needed the forum yesterday too to make a purchase decision and was so lost!! It was a big deal for me so I had to try to access the cache versions  I feel crazy lol


----------



## mere girl

There were lots of new bags listed on RDC overnight - mostly gone this morning!
As I am on the hunt for a Caramel (and in the UK) can someone ring me as soon as they see one! I'm sure my family wouldn't mind being woken in the middle of the night for the sake of bbags!! 
I'm thinking of setting my alarm on an hourly basis thru the night - _addicted???_


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> There were lots of new bags listed on RDC overnight - mostly gone this morning!
> As I am on the hunt for a Caramel (and in the UK) can someone ring me as soon as they see one! I'm sure my family wouldn't mind being woken in the middle of the night for the sake of bbags!!
> I'm thinking of setting my alarm on an hourly basis thru the night - _addicted???_


 
Wow, really?? There must be some serious bag stalkers amongst us!


----------



## naling

I'm a constant bag stalker! But I rarely pull the trigger, because it's never THE ONE I'm looking for...and then a week later, I decide that it WAS and WHY DID I LET IT GO?! 

...Buying a new bag is a lot of drama for me. I can say this because my bday is coming up and I've been waffling back and forth on what to get, since I can only get one!


----------



## queenjane

hi guys!  I switched to BBag from LV   I wanted to ask something about the price increase  on s/s 2012.  Just wondering if which month will the increase start so I can buy ASAP!  Can't wait!   Thank you so much!


----------



## mimoko

Want to share my recent encounter here. I was carrying my Balenciaga Day out for a day of shopping. I'd entered one of the premier designer store & the SA asked where I'd bought my bag. I mentioned at Balenciaga boutique itself across his store. He started 'feeling' along the lining & after awhile he said MY BAG is a real deal. I wonder maybe they have a way to check the authencity without anyone of us knowing it. Apparently he worked in Balenciaga few years ago. He didn't share what he was looking for.
Our Balenciaga here having a buy 2, free 1 bag. Unfortunately, the only bag I really like is Day Rh & I don't need another 3Bal bags!!


----------



## imlvholic

mimoko said:


> Our Balenciaga here having a buy 2, free 1 bag. Unfortunately, the only bag I really like is Day Rh & I don't need another 3Bal bags!!



What!!! Buy 2 get 1 Free? Where is this? You're joking right?


----------



## mimoko

imlvholic said:


> What!!! Buy 2 get 1 Free? Where is this? You're joking right?


 No, I'm not joking. It's only for Rubaiyat's club member in Saudi Arabia!!
There is a whole list of premier designer boutiques under this group. I nearly bought 3 Guccis but decided to be practical with my $$ as I don't need 3 of any brands. B bags are so tempting as the colours are very striking. I only like Day's Rh style so far. 
Yes, it's unbelievable but it's true that we do get fantastic prices here especially during the summer sales!


----------



## imlvholic

mimoko said:


> No, I'm not joking. It's only for Rubaiyat's club member in Saudi Arabia!!
> There is a whole list of premier designer boutiques under this group. I nearly bought 3 Guccis but decided to be practical with my $$ as I don't need 3 of any brands. B bags are so tempting as the colours are very striking. I only like Day's Rh style so far.
> Yes, it's unbelievable but it's true that we do get fantastic prices here especially during the summer sales!


Oh Wow! You're so lucky to have such a good offer. Hard to believe, I never heard or seen anything like that here in the US. I wish they have the same thing here, the ladies would be all over them, getting 3 at a time. Is your pricing the same as in the US or is it more expensive? If it's 50% more, then you're still paying for the 3rd free 1, if you really think about it.


----------



## mimoko

imlvholic said:


> Oh Wow! You're so lucky to have such a good offer. Hard to believe, I never heard or seen anything like that here in the US. I wish they have the same thing here, the ladies would be all over them, getting 3 at a time. Is your pricing the same as in the US or is it more expensive? If it's 50% more, then you're still paying for the 3rd free 1, if you really think about it.


I'd compared my Bal Day Rh with Uk website & Singapore's retail price at the point of purchased last Jan, it seems cheaper here as my SA said the owner brought it in direct from Europe. As a card member, I still managed to get a discount even not during SALES period. With weak US$, poor exchange rates, every brand seems to be cheaper here but still not cheaper than Europe itself. It's a bargain TDF right now. Unfortunately my eyes are on items not on Sales group right now in Celine & Hermes! The closest purchase was 3 Guccisma leather bags from GUCCI!! I walked away twice in 2 different stores & I'm glad I did it b'cos I don't need 3 bags of the same brand!!


----------



## Karilove

debating between a classic city or one with rose hardware. What do you guys think?


----------



## drati

*P&P*, not sure if you are around but please know that you and Norway are in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## REREsaurus

drati said:


> *P&P*, not sure if you are around but please know that you and Norway are in my thoughts. Hugs.



I second this. I immediately thought of you, *P&P* when I heard of the terrible news in Norway. Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Undine

Has anybody ever seen a Midday in RGGH? I love this style and hardware, but I have never seen this combination.


----------



## Livia1

drati said:


> *P&P*, not sure if you are around but please know that you and Norway are in my thoughts. Hugs.





REREsaurus said:


> I second this. I immediately thought of you, *P&P* when I heard of the terrible news in Norway. Hope you and your family are well.




Just wanted to let you guys know that luckily *p&p* is fine and so is her family.
Though she was awfully close to the bombing in Oslo.
She is on vacation right now, that's probably why she is not seeing this.


----------



## Livia1

Undine said:


> Has anybody ever seen a Midday in RGGH? I love this style and hardware, but I have never seen this combination.




Hi there, there's a gorgeous Coquelicot RGGH Midday here "coming soon"

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...alenciaga-large-midday-bag-item-10101646.aspx


----------



## drati

Livia1 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that luckily *p&p* is fine and so is her family.
> Though she was awfully close to the bombing in Oslo.
> She is on vacation right now, that's probably why she is not seeing this.



Thanks Livia, great to hear she's OK.


----------



## Undine

Livia1 said:


> Hi there, there's a gorgeous Coquelicot RGGH Midday here "coming soon"
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...alenciaga-large-midday-bag-item-10101646.aspx




Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> *P&P*, not sure if you are around but please know that you and Norway are in my thoughts. Hugs.





REREsaurus said:


> I second this. I immediately thought of you, *P&P* when I heard of the terrible news in Norway. Hope you and your family are well.





Livia1 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that luckily *p&p* is fine and so is her family.
> Though she was awfully close to the bombing in Oslo.
> She is on vacation right now, that's probably why she is not seeing this.



Thank you so much for thinking of me ladies This was the most horrifying experience of my life, but luckily I'm fine and so are my family and friends. My heart goes out to all the victims and their families, words just cannot describe how I feel about this.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me ladies This was the most horrifying experience of my life, but luckily I'm fine and so are my family and friends. My heart goes out to all the victims and their families, words just cannot describe how I feel about this.



Sweet p&p, I have been thinking of you every day for the past week.
This is such a horryfying experience and I still can't believe it actually happened.


----------



## riry

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me ladies This was the most horrifying experience of my life, but luckily I'm fine and so are my family and friends. My heart goes out to all the victims and their families, words just cannot describe how I feel about this.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Sweet p&p, I have been thinking of you every day for the past week.
> This is such a horryfying experience and I still can't believe it actually happened.



You are sweet Livia, thank you. I still can't believe it too... It's beyond what I could imagine, that one man was capable of doing this. In this case I believe we do not have strict enough laws for punishment (21 years in prison at the most) so I hope it will be an exception for this, he should be in total isolation for the rest of his life.



riry said:


>



thanks


----------



## ek12nsg

Hi ladies! Im new to this forum, and u can tell i love bags too Hubby buying me abalenciaga for my bday this september im frm nj and were going to barneys in nyc. I heard from somebody that if i buy there and have it ship to my state of nj, i dont need to pay for the sales tax? I hope somebody can enlighten me on this one. Thanks!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> You are sweet Livia, thank you. I still can't believe it too... It's beyond what I could imagine, that one man was capable of doing this. In this case I believe we do not have strict enough laws for punishment (21 years in prison at the most) so I hope it will be an exception for this, he should be in total isolation for the rest of his life.



Truly, whatever punishment he will receive it can only be too small!
I don't normally believe that a long prison sentence will necessarily help but this man is beyond help imo. And I'm not sure I even care. He needs to be locked away for good. The 'crime against humanity' is probably the best solution. 

Ok, I'll stop now. Too much anger here. Not healthy


----------



## luciabugia

Hi all!  OMG!  I guess I was lost in Chanel world for so long that I missed the gorgeous Bal City bag! Of course I've seen it before but didn't see how versatile the bag could be!  That's it I'm hooked.. got to have one in black soon!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Truly, whatever punishment he will receive it can only be too small!
> I don't normally believe that a long prison sentence will necessarily help but this man is beyond help imo. And I'm not sure I even care. He needs to be locked away for good. The 'crime against humanity' is probably the best solution.
> 
> Ok, I'll stop now. Too much anger here. Not healthy



I agree, we should have a break from this crazy person. 
I'm enjoying myself in sunny Palma de Mallorca right now have a great week!


----------



## ohlalah

purses & pugs said:


> I agree, we should have a break from this crazy person.
> I'm enjoying myself in sunny Palma de Mallorca right now have a great week!



Hey *p&p*, glad to know you and your family are fine. Enjoy your vacay in the meantime.


----------



## riry

Yes, enjoy the sun and restful time on your vacation, *p&p*!

I'm quite giddy... yesterday, I shipped off two bags to LMB for restoration. The first one is my beloved Jaunie- after being carried several hundred times, she deserves some time at the bag spa. She'll be getting the full-service treatment. 

My gorgeous new-to-me Rouille also went for some spa time. She's almost mint except for darkened handles and a few dirty corners, so she should look spectacular when she comes back from the spa.

Yay for my bags! Hmmm... maybe I should head over to a spa myself.


----------



## REREsaurus

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me ladies This was the most horrifying experience of my life, but luckily I'm fine and so are my family and friends. My heart goes out to all the victims and their families, words just cannot describe how I feel about this.



I am so glad you're ok. Terrible, what happened...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I agree, we should have a break from this crazy person.
> I'm enjoying myself in sunny Palma de Mallorca right now have a great week!




That sounds so lovely. We're finally getting some summer here but of course I'm working 6 days a week. Typical.
Enjoy your vacation, dear!


----------



## LuvAllBags

riry said:


> Yes, enjoy the sun and restful time on your vacation, *p&p*!
> 
> I'm quite giddy... yesterday, I shipped off two bags to LMB for restoration. The first one is my beloved Jaunie- after being carried several hundred times, she deserves some time at the bag spa. She'll be getting the full-service treatment.
> 
> My gorgeous new-to-me Rouille also went for some spa time. She's almost mint except for darkened handles and a few dirty corners, so she should look spectacular when she comes back from the spa.
> 
> Yay for my bags! Hmmm... maybe I should head over to a spa myself.


I look forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## Livia1

Who got the *Coquelicot Suede* from Mytheresa? Spill it!
It looks absolutely stunning. I'm hoping a tPF'er because I'd love to see pics.


----------



## ohlalah

Livia1 said:


> Who got the *Coquelicot Suede* from Mytheresa? Spill it!
> It looks absolutely stunning. I'm hoping a tPF'er because I'd love to see pics.



*Livia*, I actually thought you bought it since you posted it in the Finds thread and after your post, it went poof at mytheresa.


----------



## Livia1

ohlalah said:


> *Livia*, I actually thought you bought it since you posted it in the Finds thread and after your post, it went poof at mytheresa.




Ohhhh, that could mean it _was _a tPF'er. Interesting 

You know, if I lived somewhere else I might have bought it because it looked incredible but it rains so much here, it just wouldn't work.


----------



## ohlalah

Livia1 said:


> Ohhhh, that could mean it _was _a tPF'er. Interesting
> 
> You know, if I lived somewhere else I might have bought it because it looked incredible but it rains so much here, it just wouldn't work.



Oh, my concern too. I wouldn't want it to end up as one big sloppy glob.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Ohhhh, that could mean it _was _a tPF'er. Interesting
> 
> You know, if I lived somewhere else I might have bought it because it looked incredible but it rains so much here, it just wouldn't work.


 I certainly thought about it too! Bal London had it in a while ago  - isn't it just gorgeous? 
It rains so much here too - we have had thunder and lightning all afternoon - a typical UK Summer!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I certainly thought about it too! Bal London had it in a while ago  - isn't it just gorgeous?
> It rains so much here too - we have had thunder and lightning all afternoon - a typical UK Summer!




Yeah, that weather is coming our way tomorrow 

You know, I actually thought it might have been you who got it but I understand why you decided not to.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sounds gorgeous! I could never own a suede bag either, due to our rainy weather and snowy winters. Too bad, because I adore suede!


----------



## rachiem

Hi, does anyone have any experience with Lanvin flats.
I've worn mine once and this has happened?
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/lanvin-flats-leather-peeling-flaking-698953.html


----------



## Hypnosis

Hello everyone! How are you doing? I drifted from tPF for a while but Coquilicot & Bleu Lavande have pulled me back in.  I can't get enough of those photos & now can't decide between BL RH or RGGH!


----------



## drati

Livia1 said:


> Ohhhh, that could mean it _was _a tPF'er. Interesting
> 
> You know, if I lived somewhere else I might have bought it because it looked incredible but it rains so much here, it just wouldn't work.



I got caught in a heavy downpour last weekend with my acier suede folk. Luckily I had sprayed it a few days before. The water just pearled right off and not a mark after it dried. I think these suede bags are hardier than we think. It does rain a lot here too and while I won't take my suede bag out on a day when it's pouring I won't be scared of getting caught in the odd shower. :giggles:

Love the red suede, it's stunning.


----------



## Livia1

drati said:


> I got caught in a heavy downpour last weekend with my acier suede folk. Luckily I had sprayed it a few days before. The water just pearled right off and not a mark after it dried. I think these suede bags are hardier than we think. It does rain a lot here too and while I won't take my suede bag out on a day when it's pouring I won't be scared of getting caught in the odd shower. :giggles:
> 
> Love the red suede, it's stunning.


 

Are you trying to get me in trouble :devil:
I agree though that Bals in general are much tougher than we might think. It's just we've had an especially sad "summer" here. We have had so much rain; almost every day. So buying a suede bag just seems silly at this point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

drati said:


> I got caught in a heavy downpour last weekend with my acier suede folk. Luckily I had sprayed it a few days before. The water just pearled right off and not a mark after it dried. I think these suede bags are hardier than we think. It does rain a lot here too and while I won't take my suede bag out on a day when it's pouring I won't be scared of getting caught in the odd shower. :giggles:
> 
> Love the red suede, it's stunning.


This is good to know! I do love red suede...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey, ladies! Dratted Monday blues? 

At least Monday will soon be over here in my part of the globe. Counting down the hours to Wednesday&#8230; 

Just thought I'd share this music video that I was watching. It's hilarious!


----------



## sharity

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and Balenciaga. Had wanted to create a new threat but unfortunately I still have less than 5 posts. I was hoping to ask for opinions on what colour I should get for my first Balenciaga. I'm getting the Classic First, and I'm torn between the Anthracite and Papyrus. :wondering  

I love dark grey colours, and thus I was leaning towards Anthracite initially, but the Papyrus for the classic first caught my eye as it looks really different and more greyish-looking than the other Papyrus in other ranges like the Classic Work and the Giant Rose Gold Town. Anyone knows if the colours tend to differ in different designs?

Lastly, I would definitely prefer to get something that's able to match well with any outfit if possible.

My apologies if this is the wrong place to discuss. Thanks (:


----------



## Livia1

sharity said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and Balenciaga. Had wanted to create a new threat but unfortunately I still have less than 5 posts. I was hoping to ask for opinions on what colour I should get for my first Balenciaga. I'm getting the Classic First, and I'm torn between the Anthracite and Papyrus. :wondering
> 
> I love dark grey colours, and thus I was leaning towards Anthracite initially, but the Papyrus for the classic first caught my eye as it looks really different and more greyish-looking than the other Papyrus in other ranges like the Classic Work and the Giant Rose Gold Town. Anyone knows if the colours tend to differ in different designs?
> 
> Lastly, I would definitely prefer to get something that's able to match well with any outfit if possible.
> 
> My apologies if this is the wrong place to discuss. Thanks (:




Hi there and welcome 
It's perfectly fine posting your question here as it's a chat room though not too much chatting going on these days.

On to your question, I'd always choose a First in either a dark neutral or a pop colour.
A pop colour if you think you'll use it mainly as a going out bag and a dark neutral if you want to be able to use it as an everyday bag a lot too. 
I personally love Anthra. I find it to be as useful as black but just a little more "interesting".

I should add that many of the ladies here find the First to be a little on the small side for everyday use. 
I use my First's for everyday use too but not nearly as much as I use my City's. I tend to keep my First for going out or on weekends.

If you've just fallen in love with the First and must own one then I don't blame you. It is _the _most beautiful Bal style imo and in fact my first Bal was an Anthra First ... I did get a City 3 weeks later though


----------



## sharity

Livia1 said:


> Hi there and welcome
> It's perfectly fine posting your question here as it's a chat room though not too much chatting going on these days.
> 
> On to your question, I'd always choose a First in either a dark neutral or a pop colour.
> A pop colour if you think you'll use it mainly as a going out bag and a dark neutral if you want to be able to use it as an everyday bag a lot too.
> I personally love Anthra. I find it to be as useful as black but just a little more "interesting".
> 
> I should add that many of the ladies here find the First to be a little on the small side for everyday use.
> I use my First's for everyday use too but not nearly as much as I use my City's. I tend to keep my First for going out or on weekends.
> 
> If you've just fallen in love with the First and must own one then I don't blame you. It is _the _most beautiful Bal style imo and in fact my first Bal was an Anthra First ... I did get a City 3 weeks later though




Hello  

Thanks for your opinion. You're right, I love the First the first time I saw it. I love everything about the design, although it would be lovely if there's a bigger version of it.

I've just ordered the Classic First in Anthracite from Bal Italy, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## sharity

By the way, is this the normal colour for Anthracite?








This is the picture the SA in Bal Italy sent to me. I asked her if the colour is more true to her picture, because it doesn't look anything near the colour on the official site. This is her reply:


"The colour you see in my picture is more real as at the site sometimes it's because of the toning of lighting that it doesn't seem the same and moreover since this is natutal leather,every tint of season witht he same colour sometimes come out a little bit of differenze due also to the texture of the lamb skin,and this is normal."


To be honest I was expecting a colour darker than the one she sent me   I don't know if I should ask her to give me another piece or something, since my payment is still in process. Any advise?


----------



## Livia1

sharity said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. You're right, I love the First the first time I saw it. I love everything about the design, although it would be lovely if there's a bigger version of it.
> 
> I've just ordered the Classic First in Anthracite from Bal Italy, can't wait for it to arrive!


 


sharity said:


> By the way, is this the normal colour for Anthracite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture the SA in Bal Italy sent to me. I asked her if the colour is more true to her picture, because it doesn't look anything near the colour on the official site. This is her reply:
> 
> 
> "The colour you see in my picture is more real as at the site sometimes it's because of the toning of lighting that it doesn't seem the same and moreover since this is natutal leather,every tint of season witht he same colour sometimes come out a little bit of differenze due also to the texture of the lamb skin,and this is normal."
> 
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a colour darker than the one she sent me  I don't know if I should ask her to give me another piece or something, since my payment is still in process. Any advise?


 

Oh, you already decided. How exciting and may I add, good choice 
The Anthra First in that picture does look a little lighter than most Anthras but Anthra does change a bit from each season. This one makes the thread appear quite blue, doesn't it.
That said, the lighting in this picture is obviously off so that may change the way it looks.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

sharity said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. You're right, I love the First the first time I saw it. I love everything about the design, although it would be lovely if there's a bigger version of it.
> 
> I've just ordered the Classic First in Anthracite from Bal Italy, can't wait for it to arrive!



If you'd like a bigger version of the First, then perhaps you could consider the Town? I have the Town, and it looks like the bigger version of the First. I adore the Town because of that very reason!

The Town size is bigger than the First, but smaller than the City.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^ I might also add that the Town looks a little bit like a miniature Velo because of the proportions. I love my Town


----------



## amazigrace

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me ladies This was the most horrifying experience of my life, but luckily I'm fine and so are my family and friends. My heart goes out to all the victims and their families, words just cannot describe how I feel about this.



*p&p,* I just came over to check on you, and even though I'm a little late, I can't tell you how happy I am to know you're okay. I can't imagine the horror your area has been through and it sickens me that these things happen in our society. How are you feeling? When is your baby due? I know I could find the answers to these questions if I look elsewhere, but I'm anxious to hear about you. My good thoughts are with you always.


----------



## j0yc3

*Hello everyone.. I don't think I've ever posted in this thread but there's always a first time, right? *

*I have a minor dilemma... I've been using a couple of my city's all week (BL RGGH and Black rh City) and I fell inlove with this style all over again. Now I am having second thoughts with my Papyrus Velo. I haven't used it yet so I am comtemplating of exchanging it either for a Papyrus rh city or RGGH city. This is driving me insane.. I love the strap of the Velo but it sure is still too long for me but it would be great for winter when I have to put on a thick coat. *

* so confused now*

*Any inputs will be greatly appreciated *


----------



## sharity

> Oh, you already decided. How exciting and may I add, good choice
> The Anthra First in that picture does look a little lighter than most Anthras but Anthra does change a bit from each season. This one makes the thread appear quite blue, doesn't it.
> That said, the lighting in this picture is obviously off so that may change the way it looks.



Thanks! I thought it looked a bit off but wasn't too sure since I'm not familiar with the brand. 




> If you'd like a bigger version of the First, then perhaps you could consider the Town? I have the Town, and it looks like the bigger version of the First. I adore the Town because of that very reason!
> 
> The Town size is bigger than the First, but smaller than the City.



Oh yeah! It does look like the bigger version of the First! Thanks for the heads up 




> ^^^ I might also add that the Town looks a little bit like a miniature Velo because of the proportions. I love my Town



Will certainly be looking out for Town bags now


----------



## imlvholic

j0yc3 said:


> *Hello everyone.. I don't think I've ever posted in this thread but there's always a first time, right? *
> 
> *I have a minor dilemma... I've been using a couple of my city's all week (BL RGGH and Black rh City) and I fell inlove with this style all over again. Now I am having second thoughts with my Papyrus Velo. I haven't used it yet so I am comtemplating of exchanging it either for a Papyrus rh city or RGGH city. This is driving me insane.. I love the strap of the Velo but it sure is still too long for me but it would be great for winter when I have to put on a thick coat. *
> 
> * so confused now*
> 
> *Any inputs will be greatly appreciated *



I feel the same way w/ my Citys too, as you can see 99% of my bags are all Cities & counting (for my next bags). hehe... I have only 1 Velo, my Seigle that I love & appreciate of having when I need a little break from my Cities. But really, I don't mind having all in Cities, it's the style that I'm so comfortable w/ after trying the different styles. 

If you think you enjoy wearing the City style more, then exchange the Velo to another City. Papyrus RGGH is a very beautiful neutral, if you're not as excited to wear it because of the style, there's no reason for keeping it.


----------



## j0yc3

imlvholic said:


> I feel the same way w/ my Citys too, as you can see 99% of my bags are all Cities & counting (for my next bags). hehe... I have only 1 Velo, my Seigle that I love & appreciate of having when I need a little break from my Cities. But really, I don't mind having all in Cities, it's the style that I'm so comfortable w/ after trying the different styles.
> 
> If you think you enjoy wearing the City style more, then exchange the Velo to another City. Papyrus RGGH is a very beautiful neutral, if you're not as excited to wear it because of the style, there's no reason for keeping it.



Thanks for your input   I'm going to play with it and put all the stuff that I carry with me everyday and see how I feel about it. But you are right, sometimes you just want a break with what you are so used to and it nice to have variation. I guess seeing all these beautiful papyrus city with rggh makes me want 1 too... I wish I could get both 

Btw, have you used your metallic city yet? I haven't, need to find an outfit for it yet


----------



## mere girl

I hope everyone in the US affected by Hurricane Irene is ok...


----------



## purses & pugs

amazigrace said:


> *p&p,* I just came over to check on you, and even though I'm a little late, I can't tell you how happy I am to know you're okay. I can't imagine the horror your area has been through and it sickens me that these things happen in our society. How are you feeling? When is your baby due? I know I could find the answers to these questions if I look elsewhere, but I'm anxious to hear about you. My good thoughts are with you always.



Hi there, thank you so much for thinking of me and your sweet words 
Yeah it was horrifying... I cannot even describe it wit words, but luckily the people of Norway have managed to deal with this pretty well, including myself. 

Besides this I'm feeling great and I'm expecting a little *boy* in late December (and you won't find this info elsewhere since it's the first time revealing it!)

Thanks again for asking and have a great weekend!


----------



## amazigrace

So glad to hear everything's going well! I'm SO excited about your
baby news, too. You're looking so gorgeous, and I wish you all the
best!

(proud owner of a brand new *coq* Velo
with RGGH! - you've always been my inspiration!)


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you very much, you're so sweet!
I saw that you just got a Coquelicot Velo, major congrats!! Coq is one of the best reds Bal has made IMO.


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Besides this I'm feeling great and I'm expecting a little *boy* in late December (and you won't find this info elsewhere since it's the first time revealing it!)



CONGRATULATIONS, *p&p*!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Besides this I'm feeling great and I'm expecting a little *boy* in late December (and you won't find this info elsewhere since it's the first time revealing it!)


 

A boy 
Many congrats.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, *p&p*!





Livia1 said:


> A boy
> Many congrats.



Thank you both so much! I'm very excited to get a little prince


----------



## mere girl

oh that is fantastic news - and it means your handbags are safe! You are certainly in for a busy Christmas though! Boys are great fun - what you see is what you get! I'm so pleased for you...


purses & pugs said:


> Hi there, thank you so much for thinking of me and your sweet words
> Yeah it was horrifying... I cannot even describe it wit words, but luckily the people of Norway have managed to deal with this pretty well, including myself.
> 
> Besides this I'm feeling great and I'm expecting a little *boy* in late December (and you won't find this info elsewhere since it's the first time revealing it!)
> 
> Thanks again for asking and have a great weekend!


----------



## ohlalah

purses & pugs said:


> Besides this I'm feeling great and I'm expecting a little *boy* in late December (and you won't find this info elsewhere since it's the first time revealing it!)



Awwww, a little prince. Such wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> oh that is fantastic news - and it means your handbags are safe! You are certainly in for a busy Christmas though! Boys are great fun - what you see is what you get! I'm so pleased for you...



Thank you so much *S* 
You would know all about boys so I trust you on this! And LOL, my handbags are safe for now, but my bf has a 7 year old daughter so I may watch my bags in the future after all


----------



## purses & pugs

ohlalah said:


> Awwww, a little prince. Such wonderful news! Congrats!



Thank you so much sweetie I'm very exited!


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> oh that is fantastic news - and *it means your handbags are safe*! You are certainly in for a busy Christmas though! Boys are great fun - what you see is what you get! I'm so pleased for you...



:giggles: What about when the little prince grows up and has his own princess?


----------



## dmh

Do any Balenciaga bags have a metal "Balenciaga Paris" plate on the front? I bought a used "authentic" one & can not find another. My first time asking a question so I hope I am in the right place!


----------



## Addy

dmh said:


> Do any Balenciaga bags have a metal "Balenciaga Paris" plate on the front? I bought a used "authentic" one & can not find another. My first time asking a question so I hope I am in the right place!



Hello, you should post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html


----------



## dmh

Addy said:


> Hello, you should post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html


 Thank you!


----------



## purplum

hello ladies!  would like to ask all praline owners their experience with the bag? worried that its light and might get dirty easily but thinking of getting it in the day style if it even makes a difference lol 

thanks


----------



## mylovelybag

I'm new to balenciaga... and I'm addicted!
I won't ever look back... my next bag would be a lighter shade balenciaga... I'm thinking of the balenciaga work in white... it looks so classic! Anyone knows where I can get it in white online?
Thanks!


----------



## madeofdreams

Just something hilarious to share - I was at Mount Street boutique in London exploring my options  picked up a Chataigne Twiggy from the cupboardfull of rainbow colours (I was cursing myself for not having my camera with me), was just moving my fingers around the beautiful leather and found that the corners have started fading really badly (badly rubbed, leather was turnin light brown). When I pointed this out to a seasoned SA, he said rather nonchalantly,"all our bags fade. It's meant to fade"

I swear the first thing that went through my mind was, zomg, all the hours we spend here mulling over colours, asking each other endless questions, all for nothing? Hehe. Btw am sure the SA meant no harm as he wasn't snarky at all. I just thought itwas definitely funny!


----------



## mere girl

Ha ha!! oh dear though....poor old chataigne...it's been hanging around there a couple of years now!
_what else did mount street have??_  _did you see the black suede city they told me they have?_


----------



## miah100

Soo over the past years I have always been a Louis fan, if I wanted a new bag I would head to the Louis store. I have lots of other designer handbags but always loved my Louis bags a little more! And lately withe there price increases I just can't see myself paying upwards of $1,400 for vinyl anymore! Ive been doing some research and i want an amazing quality leather bag, and everyone says Balenciaga is the best! I just don't know where to start?!? They have soo many colors and leathers and sizes idk what's should be my first bag?!?! Shouod i buty new or prewoned?!? I usually wear all black with silver accents, my style is very modern and edgy!! Please help!


----------



## madeofdreams

*mere girl*: I saw a drawer full of rainbow coloured twiggys - there was Militaire and 3-4 other shades of greens, Chataigne (they actually had a new piece for that!), Nuage, the light creamed coloured ones (think Sahara?) and some pinks (Grenadine and the likes). I landed up with a F/W '09 favourite - I just could not walk out of the store without having that in my name. It would have been sacrilegious!  And to think I went there innocently thinking, hey I need extra tassels for one of my bbags. Sigggggh. Plus, I gave up hopes of finding an OB twiggy. Love your OB! So jealous that you stay in UK - It's my third time to London & UK countryside, and each time beats the previous hands down. 

Anyway, back to topic, there was 1 Anthra GGH City (yes - GGH CITY!!), 1 Black RGGH City and a few miscellaneous RH Cities. Did not recall seeing a black suede city but then again I was charmed by the Twiggy drawer and completely enchanted by the bag I ended up buying. It was a hard decision between Chataigne (due to the versatility) and the one I eventually got (clue: cranberry juice)!


----------



## Livia1

miah100 said:


> Soo over the past years I have always been a Louis fan, if I wanted a new bag I would head to the Louis store. I have lots of other designer handbags but always loved my Louis bags a little more! And lately withe there price increases I just can't see myself paying upwards of $1,400 for vinyl anymore! Ive been doing some research and i want an amazing quality leather bag, and everyone says Balenciaga is the best! I just don't know where to start?!? They have soo many colors and leathers and sizes idk what's should be my first bag?!?! Shouod i buty new or prewoned?!? I usually wear all black with silver accents, my style is very modern and edgy!! Please help!




Hi there. I know what you mean, Bal world can be overwhelming.
What size bag are you looking for? The First is iconic but a lot of the ladies here feels it's too small for everyday use.
The City is a great first Bal imo, it's the perfect size for everyday use.
Are you liking the tassels or the Giant Hardware?


----------



## mere girl

ooooh...your new bag sounds delicious! I can't wait to see pics!



madeofdreams said:


> *mere girl*: I saw a drawer full of rainbow coloured twiggys - there was Militaire and 3-4 other shades of greens, Chataigne (they actually had a new piece for that!), Nuage, the light creamed coloured ones (think Sahara?) and some pinks (Grenadine and the likes). I landed up with a F/W '09 favourite - I just could not walk out of the store without having that in my name. It would have been sacrilegious!  And to think I went there innocently thinking, hey I need extra tassels for one of my bbags. Sigggggh. Plus, I gave up hopes of finding an OB twiggy. Love your OB! So jealous that you stay in UK - It's my third time to London & UK countryside, and each time beats the previous hands down.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic, there was 1 Anthra GGH City (yes - GGH CITY!!), 1 Black RGGH City and a few miscellaneous RH Cities. Did not recall seeing a black suede city but then again I was charmed by the Twiggy drawer and completely enchanted by the bag I ended up buying. It was a hard decision between Chataigne (due to the versatility) and the one I eventually got (clue: cranberry juice)!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh&#8230;. *maddy*, I think I know what you got! 

I have the same colour too!


----------



## miah100

Livia1 said:


> Hi there. I know what you mean, Bal world can be overwhelming.
> What size bag are you looking for? The First is iconic but a lot of the ladies here feels it's too small for everyday use.
> The City is a great first Bal imo, it's the perfect size for everyday use.
> Are you liking the tassels or the Giant Hardware?




HI! thanks so much for the reply 

any whoo... my girlfriend has the first and its just to small for me.. I literately  carry EVERYTHING with me in my purse. and I also did research on the giant collection and I get why they called it that, because the studs really are GIANT and a little over the top and obnoxious for me lol.... IDK I live in Atlanta and no retail stores in the state carry Bal that I know of, soo I will be buying my bag online and I don't want to be disappointed!


----------



## Fashion1

miah100 said:


> HI! thanks so much for the reply
> 
> any whoo... my girlfriend has the first and its just to small for me.. I literately  carry EVERYTHING with me in my purse. and I also did research on the giant collection and I get why they called it that, because the studs really are GIANT and a little over the top and obnoxious for me lol.... IDK I live in Atlanta and no retail stores in the state carry Bal that I know of, soo I will be buying my bag online and I don't want to be disappointed!


 
Hi there, I'm also in Atlanta and I'm pretty sure Jeffrey's Atlanta carries Balenciaga, as well as Neiman Marcus at Lenox (at least they used to last year). Hope that helps and welcome to the wonderful world of Balenciaga!


----------



## miah100

Fashion1 said:


> Hi there, I'm also in Atlanta and I'm pretty sure Jeffrey's Atlanta carries Balenciaga, as well as Neiman Marcus at Lenox (at least they used to last year). Hope that helps and welcome to the wonderful world of Balenciaga!



Well I went to jefferys about three weeks ago, and they didn't have any! But I'm def gonna check again tomorrow, I'm on a mission! Thanks so much, I'll be sure to post pics of my purchase!


----------



## eqd

I bought this balenciaga over the phone and just realized there's a relatively big gap at the zipper part. I dunno if I can stand it. Does anyone know if this is a manufacturing defect?

Thank you ladies in advance!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I don't think it is a manufacturing defect. More like a lack of consistency in standards.

Since you raised the issue, I'm guessing it bothers you. If it does, then return it, since Black GSH is pretty much a staple and would be produced every season (till they decide to discontinue the EC), you can always get another piece.


----------



## jamieric

Dear all, I just got my very first Bal bag. A part-time rh.

But, the leather is so soft. i kind of worry if it can really hold well. I mean especially the stitch part connect the handle and the body of the bag. When i hold the handle, it pool the body up. Like this.... (i grab a pic from forum for illustration)







i worry that the leather well get tear easily due to/from the stitch. Since the handle is only stitched to the leather but not the inner layer. One of my burbbery actually tear at that part due to this reason.

I haven't even start to use it. And now, i'm so annoyed. Please help.... Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Technically, the handles are connected to the bag via a metal piece.

Many of us have used our Bals extensively and I don't think anyone has ever encountered their handles beginning to tear from the bag. But then again, we probably do not carry bricks in it every day. 

I would say the construction of the bag seems to handle heavy weights just fine. Just out of curiosity, what exactly do you intend to carry in your bag? 

If it bothers you, then perhaps a Bal is not the bag you want? No point being annoyed when you haven't even used the bag.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^*Technically, the handles are connected to the bag via a metal piece.
> *
> Many of us have used our Bals extensively and I don't think anyone has ever encountered their handles beginning to tear from the bag. But then again, we probably do not carry bricks in it every day.
> 
> I would say the construction of the bag seems to handle heavy weights just fine. Just out of curiosity, what exactly do you intend to carry in your bag?
> 
> If it bothers you, then perhaps a Bal is not the bag you want? No point being annoyed when you haven't even used the bag.




See, I didn't know that.

I think I understand what you mean, *jamieric*. The leather on my Coquelicot City is SO soft, it's as if my bag has already broken in. It's more "broken in" than my Rouge Theatre from 05 or my black RH city that I've carried several times a week for 2½ years. So I understand your worry but like *ches *just said, they hold up better than we might think. So if you're just carrying around the same stuff as everyone else, you shouldn't have a problem.
Enjoy your Coquelicot, such a fab choice for a first bag.


----------



## miah100

I really want the Bal Voyager 24H, it's suppose to be an overnight bag but I'm gonna use it as my day bag. I absolutely LOVE the color, it's fab. But my opinion on it goes up & down because then I think the color is too loud?! Any opinions?!


----------



## miah100

Here is the link 

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/travel/voyage-24h_804513261.html


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> See, I didn't know that.



I'm sure you did. Remember the rivets and all that? Plus it's the metal loop thingy that allows you to flop the handles down or pull them out. 

So it's leather on bag - metal loop - leather of handles.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I'm sure you did. Remember the rivets and all that? Plus it's the metal loop thingy that allows you to flop the handles down or pull them out.
> 
> So it's leather on bag - metal loop - leather of handles.



Ah ok, I misunderstood.
I _did _know then


----------



## ieweuyhs

miah100 said:


> I really want the Bal Voyager 24H, it's suppose to be an overnight bag but I'm gonna use it as my day bag. I absolutely LOVE the color, it's fab. But my opinion on it goes up & down because then I think the color is too loud?! Any opinions?!



Personally, it's too loud for me, but I have staid tastes. Also, I'm not too sure if you'll still love it, say three months later? As you said, your opinion on it goes up and down? So perhaps you might not fancy it 3 days later?

Have you considered the Neon Fluo Pink Lizard Embossed Town or City instead? They are smaller and perhaps less of a bold fashion statement, since a bag with 8.5 inches diameter is quite big.

But at the end of the day, it's your bag, so it's your choice.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Ah ok, I misunderstood.
> I _did _know then



Oops My bad I didn't know how to explain that. :shame:


----------



## jamieric

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Technically, the handles are connected to the bag via a metal piece.
> 
> Many of us have used our Bals extensively and I don't think anyone has ever encountered their handles beginning to tear from the bag. But then again, we probably do not carry bricks in it every day.
> 
> I would say the construction of the bag seems to handle heavy weights just fine. Just out of curiosity, what exactly do you intend to carry in your bag?
> 
> If it bothers you, then perhaps a Bal is not the bag you want? No point being annoyed when you haven't even used the bag.



Thanks a lot for your reply. i'm just too particular on detail. For each of my bag, after i got them home. I start to study or should i say audit them rather then enjoy... haha


----------



## jamieric

Livia1 said:


> See, I didn't know that.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean, *jamieric*. The leather on my Coquelicot City is SO soft, it's as if my bag has already broken in. It's more "broken in" than my Rouge Theatre from 05 or my black RH city that I've carried several times a week for 2½ years. So I understand your worry but like *ches *just said, they hold up better than we might think. So if you're just carrying around the same stuff as everyone else, you shouldn't have a problem.
> Enjoy your Coquelicot, such a fab choice for a first bag.



Exactly! When i got it home, i keep wondering is it paper or leather
definitely, i know the answer. But i just feel that she looks and feels so fragile...


----------



## jamieric

by the way, I back to the boutique at Harbour City, Hongkong this afternoon.

To repair my bag. Well, with out a pic, it difficult to explain. Will update here once she's back. Don laugh at me, as i call a bag she. i feel she is like a baby to me now.
Please pray for me.... I think i really love her... hope she will be back asap... The most important thing is that she is still virgin. My heart pain.

Just to share some other information i got today. Bal bag is made in china now. Told by the supervisor/manager in store. He said that he would send my back to the factory for repair. But i always thought its far in prais. He told me i'm wrong, its in china now. I got shocked. 

may be not for all bal bag. I not sure. May be yours are not made in China, but all the bags from HK boutique are. The receive their stock from mainland every week. I saw coquelict city today. They just top up last saturday. 

Quality wise, i should say, i am very disappointed. At first, i want to exchange. They still have one new piece left. But it is even worth. Promise me, you wont want  a bal bag like that. Though, I saw quite a lot of nicely done bal bag pics. But i really doubt the quality of those made in mainland china. Not to offend anyone, I was born there as well...


----------



## viciel

What happened to Deana???  Some of you might remember she was fairly active on the Bal forum and I had always loved seeing her bbag pics.....where has she been?


----------



## ieweuyhs

jamieric said:


> by the way, I back to the boutique at Harbour City, Hongkong this afternoon.
> 
> To repair my bag. Well, with out a pic, it difficult to explain. Will update here once she's back. Don laugh at me, as i call a bag she. i feel she is like a baby to me now.
> Please pray for me.... I think i really love her... hope she will be back asap... The most important thing is that she is still virgin. My heart pain.



Had to read the post a few times before I think I understood what you meant.

Out of curiosity, you sent a brand new Bal bag, which has never been used, for repair? What kind of repair might that be? Any pics?


----------



## Dopey1030

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this... are the giant hardwares on envelope clutches the same size as those on cities?  Or are they like the giant hardwares on towns which are smaller? TIA! Ü


----------



## mere girl

Dopey1030 said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this... are the giant hardwares on envelope clutches the same size as those on cities?  Or are they like the giant hardwares on towns which are smaller? TIA! Ü



Hi - they are the same size as the cities. X


----------



## Dopey1030

mere girl said:


> Hi - they are the same size as the cities. X



Thanks mere girl


----------



## Lushtear

Hey ladies! Do u know if all Balenciaga bags come in lampo zippers?  I saw a Balenciaga pink town bag (35cm approx)  I was checking the zippers for the lampo logo and i didnt see it.  The seller claimed that the lampo logo only appears for the 38cm not the 35cm.. Is that true?  Please advise!  Thank in advance!


----------



## eLm

Hi Girls
I have a question, I really hope someone could help me out. . . I need to get a black shoulder or messenger strap for one of my bags and the Balenciaga store will not help me because I did not purchase the bag there.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## simurgh

Hi - I'm not the expert, but some authentic bags don't have lampo zippers.  I know for sure some rose gold hardware ones don't, not sure about gold or silver.  If you search on zippers within the bal forum, you'll find some threads talking about this.  You can also post pics in the "authenticate this bal" thread if you're trying to authenticate a bag.



Lushtear said:


> Hey ladies! Do u know if all Balenciaga bags come in lampo zippers? I saw a Balenciaga pink town bag (35cm approx) I was checking the zippers for the lampo logo and i didnt see it. The seller claimed that the lampo logo only appears for the 38cm not the 35cm.. Is that true? Please advise! Thank in advance!


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies,
I need your help ASAP.  I want to buy a GGH in Black.  Which would you suggest; CITY, PART TIME or VELO.  I have all of them in different colors and each size is differently convenient.  So I would like to know your opinion on that.  Thnx


----------



## serene

any idea when the s/s 2012 comes? don't know should I wait for it or buy from this season's collection.


----------



## Emmy2511

hi guys, i am a newbie here,i just signup today and i would like to authenticate the bbags but i cant do it today, i must wait right?


----------



## taskelover

Hi P&P, congrats with your coming baby boy!  I have two boys myself (4,5 and 1,5 yo) busy but wouldn't change a thing - love them very much! 
Eventhough I'm not quiet often write a comment in this forum, but I do check purseforum everyday, and I really enjoy your blog! 

Take care and enjoy the moment becoming mother to be!


----------



## redskater

Emmy2511 said:


> hi guys, i am a newbie here,i just signup today and i would like to authenticate the bbags but i cant do it today, i must wait right?



you should be able to post your question in the "authentication" thread.


----------



## Conni618

eLm said:


> Hi Girls
> I have a question, I really hope someone could help me out. . . I need to get a black shoulder or messenger strap for one of my bags and the Balenciaga store will not help me because I did not purchase the bag there.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas.
> Thanks!



I believe the straps that come on Bal bags are not available for sale to anyone.  

There are several threads somewhere here that discuss work-arounds.  Most girls end up buying a generic strap that blends well with their bag.  Good luck!


----------



## erikasan79

hi,

i am new to balenciaga, just got my First recently, but would like to check which models are those which we can sling the bags across our body?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ You can try the Town, Velo, Maxi Twiggy, Pom Pon, Mini Pom Pon, Folk...


----------



## erikasan79

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ You can try the Town, Velo, Maxi Twiggy, Pom Pon, Mini Pom Pon, Folk...


Town and velo sounds good! :O) tks!!


----------



## saira1214

Where is everyone? It's dead around here...


----------



## airina666

The front zip pocket of my Coq City RH is always stuck at the bottom stop, it's annoying. I have to keep reminding myself not to fully open the zip. I have to stop just before the bottom stop otherwise the slider will get stuck. I have to pull it a few times then it will close. I've tried putting Vaseline but no difference. Problem only with the front pocket, not the main one or inside one. Anyone else having this problem? How else can I fix it?


----------



## Livia1

saira1214 said:


> Where is everyone? It's dead around here...




I know, I was just going to post something similar last night but I thought noone would see it anyway :tumbleweed:

It is so quiet these days. Maybe it's the calm before the storm i.e. the new colours coming out. Even so, I don't recall it being _this _quiet before


----------



## Livia1

airina666 said:


> The front zip pocket of my Coq City RH is always stuck at the bottom stop, it's annoying. I have to keep reminding myself not to fully open the zip. I have to stop just before the bottom stop otherwise the slider will get stuck. I have to pull it a few times then it will close. I've tried putting Vaseline but no difference. Problem only with the front pocket, not the main one or inside one. Anyone else having this problem? How else can I fix it?



That sounds annoying. I don't ever zip the front pocket of my City's or First's. I always leave it open.
I'm sorry, I don't have any ideas to fix it but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## BLR

Ladies..... i need your help 
sigh i bought a papyrus part time in RGGH and i have been starring at it since last night ...
i have always wanted a neutral bag because i have way too many black bags (so i bought this instead though i really love the black version) but i find papyrus a tad too cement-gray for my liking.. if its more cream beige i will be in love (will that be praline? -which is not available anymore)
Please dont bash me up for what im gonna say..

i am trying my best to like the bbag.. i cant get a refund for it... 
and so im crying out to all the bbags lovers here to try to convince me to love the bag and stop kicking myself for the impulse buy..

im never much of a bbag person.. i just think its a very practical bag, i do not have to worry about scratching it like chanel and its roomy and its pretty casual, in fact perhaps a lil too casual?

can you share with me whats so alluring about a bbag to you? 

thanks and all replies are really appreciated : )


----------



## cat1967

BLR said:


> Ladies..... i need your help
> sigh i bought a papyrus part time in RGGH and i have been starring at it since last night ...
> i have always wanted a neutral bag because i have way too many black bags (so i bought this instead though i really love the black version) but i find papyrus a tad too cement-gray for my liking.. if its more cream beige i will be in love (will that be praline? -which is not available anymore)
> Please dont bash me up for what im gonna say..
> 
> i am trying my best to like the bbag.. i cant get a refund for it...
> and so im crying out to all the bbags lovers here to try to convince me to love the bag and stop kicking myself for the impulse buy..
> 
> im never much of a bbag person.. i just think its a very practical bag, i do not have to worry about scratching it like chanel and its roomy and its pretty casual, in fact perhaps a lil too casual?
> 
> can you share with me whats so alluring about a bbag to you?
> 
> thanks and all replies are really appreciated : )




The bbag you have purchased is great!!!  It is the colour that suits everything.  It can be worn winter or summer.  Praline was nice too but papyrus is more unique.  With Balenciaga you have this.  You get colors that you cannot find in other bags making them this way so special.  Actually papyrus is my next choice for this year.  RGGH is also beautiful on Papyrus because it decorates the bag without making it look too much.
I would say that not only should you not feel disappointed but you should enjoy your buy.  Well done!  Enjoy it!  I had similar feelings with an Anthracite RGGH and now I adore it.  Wear it and you will see for yourself!


----------



## BLR

thanks sweetie 
hopefully over time i will fall head over heels over it


----------



## chubbyshopper

I have a Papyrus too and I love mine. 

I wear a lot of bright colour scarfs and hats and so the neutral of this balances out my look. It's ideal when i wear brown/cream colour boots/shoes too as I think a black bag can sometimes look too harsh.  
It's also a colour which u can dress it up when you wanna look smart or play down with a casual look.

Give it time, but if you're not feeling it then I would cut your losses and try and sell it and buy one that you love.


----------



## serene

I can't stop thinking about the First I saw at Selfridges.. maybe I should go have another look on Saturday


----------



## chubbyshopper

Ooh, which colour you looking at Serene? I'm itching to score another before a rumoured price increase


----------



## serene

chubbyshopper said:


> Ooh, which colour you looking at Serene? I'm itching to score another before a rumoured price increase



Well I liked the Bleu lavande when I saw it IRL, but I saw on B's website that they have those Lizard embossed bags again, so don't know..  and yeah - I'll be visiting the boutique today..


----------



## shelzbags

I'm just envious that you HAVE a boutique to go to; I live in a small city and there are NO Bal stores within a day's drive. I'm stuck looking online or buying and returning. I've never even seen a brand new Bal, because all of mine are used--all I could (barely) afford.


----------



## imlvholic

BLR said:


> Ladies..... i need your help
> sigh i bought a papyrus part time in RGGH and i have been starring at it since last night ...
> i have always wanted a neutral bag because i have way too many black bags (so i bought this instead though i really love the black version) but i find papyrus a tad too cement-gray for my liking.. if its more cream beige i will be in love (will that be praline? -which is not available anymore)
> Please dont bash me up for what im gonna say..
> 
> i am trying my best to like the bbag.. i cant get a refund for it...
> and so im crying out to all the bbags lovers here to try to convince me to love the bag and stop kicking myself for the impulse buy..
> 
> im never much of a bbag person.. i just think its a very practical bag, i do not have to worry about scratching it like chanel and its roomy and its pretty casual, in fact perhaps a lil too casual?
> 
> can you share with me whats so alluring about a bbag to you?
> 
> thanks and all replies are really appreciated : )


OMG!!!! i love my Papyrus RGGH City so much, i would buy it again if i didn't have it already. It's the best neutral this season, most stores are even sold out of it. You have to wear it& enjoy it my dear, it's such a gorgeous gorgeous combo & you're so lucky to own 1.  It's neutral, yet if you wear it w/ solid colors, it will stand out. I hope it will grow on you.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Yeah, those fluro lizards are amazing. The ones online comes with those cute keyring shoes...  Shame I can only get one more bag this year, which I'm going to get in Gh before it's gets discontinued.
Arrghh is there anyway to make my money tree grow any faster?


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies, PLEASE help me out here.  Is Papyrus more of a beige or a grey?  In the boutique it looked more beige (very pretty actually with GGH) but in the pictures it looks light grey?  Could it be the lights in the shop that made it look this way?  Please give me your opinion!!!


----------



## BLR

Dear cat1967 

its more grey for sure.. with a very very very slight tinge of green. I was hoping it would be more beige in real life like what i see in the stores under the warm lighting.


----------



## cat1967

BLR said:


> Dear cat1967
> 
> its more grey for sure.. with a very very very slight tinge of green. I was hoping it would be more beige in real life like what i see in the stores under the warm lighting.


Thnx BLR.  I bought the bbag.  It's a beauty anyhow.  It suits all my beige clothes.  I love it.  And the GGH looks great on it!!!Now I am looking forward to the bordeaux with the mGGH.  Hope we get that one in Greece for the Holiday season.


----------



## PinayRN

BLR said:


> Ladies..... i need your help
> sigh i bought a papyrus part time in RGGH and i have been starring at it since last night ...
> i have always wanted a neutral bag because i have way too many black bags (so i bought this instead though i really love the black version) but i find papyrus a tad too cement-gray for my liking.. if its more cream beige i will be in love (will that be praline? -which is not available anymore)
> Please dont bash me up for what im gonna say..
> 
> i am trying my best to like the bbag.. i cant get a refund for it...
> and so im crying out to all the bbags lovers here to try to convince me to love the bag and stop kicking myself for the impulse buy..
> 
> im never much of a bbag person.. i just think its a very practical bag, i do not have to worry about scratching it like chanel and its roomy and its pretty casual, in fact perhaps a lil too casual?
> 
> can you share with me whats so alluring about a bbag to you?
> 
> thanks and all replies are really appreciated : )


i love love papyrus. i returned 2 due to leather issues and just recently bought the velo. my last bal this year. this bag is going nowhere. i love it to death. Darn i adore all my bags that i have acquired in a short amount of time. wear it and you will love it. i didnt stop till i found that perfect leather. now i am happy!


----------



## psumpkin

trying to track down a city sgh in maldives but no luck ;_; i saw one the other day and i've been obsessed with it ever since!


----------



## luxtan

PinayRN said:


> i love love papyrus. i returned 2 due to leather issues and just recently bought the velo. my last bal this year. this bag is going nowhere. i love it to death. Darn i adore all my bags that i have acquired in a short amount of time. wear it and you will love it. i didnt stop till i found that perfect leather. now i am happy!



I love papyrus but I was wondering if people had leather issues due to staining, etc. It might be too light for me because I'm not too careful with my bags!


----------



## PinayRN

luxtan said:


> I love papyrus but I was wondering if people had leather issues due to staining, etc. It might be too light for me because I'm not too careful with my bags!



i don't know yet about staining since i wear jeans with a dark color bag and wear my papyrus with my light colored jeans.  HTH


----------



## cat1967

Ladies, is Marine blue the same as Dark Night?  When they say 6 inches handle clearance does that mean the length of the handle?  Would one be able to put them over the shoulder like for example Giant PT of is it to short for that?


----------



## AJ1025

YUCK!!!! KK is so trashy, right?  Also, that looks a lot more like a First than a PT to me. . . what do you guys think?


----------



## cat1967

Hi girls,
Help me out here.  Should I buy a Work Dark Night GSH (from SS2011) or wait for the new Velo GSH?  What if I don't like the mGSH which doesn't look so good in pictures, and then I miss the opportunity of buying the old GSH?  I am so confused.  Also the price increase is sad. 
Please answer ASAP.  Really need your help here. tender:


----------



## fawkex

Hi lovely ladies... I need your help... I've been wanting coquelicot rh city & orange brule rggh city.. But i just can't find em here.. I don't have bal boutique in where i live... Instead of the combo i want... Here, the local reseller have OB rh city & Coquelicot SGH & RGGH city.. 

My problem is, do i have to wait for the right combo or just snatch em up?? The OB & Coq RGGH has the best leather.... And btw, Coq with SGH or RGGH look best?? What do you think?? 

Needs your thoughts & opinion..

TIA...


----------



## cat1967

fawkex said:


> Hi lovely ladies... I need your help... I've been wanting coquelicot rh city & orange brule rggh city.. But i just can't find em here.. I don't have bal boutique in where i live... Instead of the combo i want... Here, the local reseller have OB rh city & Coquelicot SGH & RGGH city..
> 
> My problem is, do i have to wait for the right combo or just snatch em up?? The OB & Coq RGGH has the best leather.... And btw, Coq with SGH or RGGH look best?? What do you think??
> 
> Needs your thoughts & opinion..
> 
> TIA...


I have Coq City RH and it looks great.  I think that colors look better without GH.  I would wait for the right combo but mind you, the handles on Giant bags are a little bit longer that is why I kind of prefer GH bags.  For Coquelicot though I think the RH is better I don't like it so much Giant.


----------



## Qteepiec

Hi ladies! Love Balenciaga bags but I'm so annoyed over getting outbid on eBay to see the Bal re-listed due to nonpayment. Any tips? What's the deal with some buyers? Why outbid someone who really wants and can afford the item?


----------



## Qteepiec

chubbyshopper said:


> Yeah, those fluro lizards are amazing. The ones online comes with those cute keyring shoes...  Shame I can only get one more bag this year, which I'm going to get in Gh before it's gets discontinued.
> Arrghh is there anyway to make my money tree grow any faster?



Love them too! Too bad I was too slow to get one online! The key ring was cuuutteee!


----------



## shelzbags

redskater said:


> hi, well. I'm at 6 and I thought that would be enough, but they just keep coming out with such gorgeous colors so I'm thinking 2 more would be perfect, ha, it never ends unless you just get off the forum completely, but that wouldn't be much fun, would it.


 
WHAT???????!!!!!!!???? redskater--Only 6? I'm just new to the Bal addiction, and I should stop at 6? (Hyperventilating) I've sold or am selling about everything (bag-wise) I own to pay for the oldies/used-ies (new word) I'm getting or have gotten...... Actually, if you experts are happy with just a few, that's kind of comforting. When I read threads like CeeJay's, I just assume all Bal owners have hundreds of bags. Am I allowed on this thread to ask which ones you have that have left you Bal-content?


----------



## shelzbags

Qteepiec said:


> Hi ladies! Love Balenciaga bags but I'm so annoyed over getting outbid on eBay to see the Bal re-listed due to nonpayment. Any tips? What's the deal with some buyers? Why outbid someone who really wants and can afford the item?


 
Don't even get me started on this----I just sold a (non-Bal) bag to a newbie (69 fb), who did a BIN and THEN starts asking me questions, saying "I think I may have acted too quickly........" HELLOOOOO!! Ask BEFORE you buy. I am going to be ticked if I have to relist......

I really think some people get caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding and do it whether they can afford it or not.


----------



## redskater

shelzbags said:


> WHAT???????!!!!!!!???? redskater--Only 6? I'm just new to the Bal addiction, and I should stop at 6? (Hyperventilating) I've sold or am selling about everything (bag-wise) I own to pay for the oldies/used-ies (new word) I'm getting or have gotten...... Actually, if you experts are happy with just a few, that's kind of comforting. When I read threads like CeeJay's, I just assume all Bal owners have hundreds of bags. Am I allowed on this thread to ask which ones you have that have left you Bal-content?



not sure when I posted this, but if we are talking bags, I've got a few more now.  you can see them in the link at the bottom of my post.


----------



## shelzbags

redskater said:


> not sure when I posted this, but if we are talking bags, I've got a few more now.  you can see them in the link at the bottom of my post.


 
Beautiful collection redskater; very tasteful. I guess I'm still figuring out which sizes/shapes I like best, and of course, always upgrading.


----------



## Qteepiec

shelzbags said:


> Don't even get me started on this----I just sold a (non-Bal) bag to a newbie (69 fb), who did a BIN and THEN starts asking me questions, saying "I think I may have acted too quickly........" HELLOOOOO!! Ask BEFORE you buy. I am going to be ticked if I have to relist......
> 
> I really think some people get caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding and do it whether they can afford it or not.



I've been outbid by less than $10 twice to find out the item is re-listed. eBay is fun but consider your finances before committing to buy.

Did you report the buyer?


----------



## shelzbags

Qteepiec said:


> I've been outbid by less than $10 twice to find out the item is re-listed. eBay is fun but consider your finances before committing to buy.
> 
> Did you report the buyer?


 
No, I try to be as gracious as I can be; not like I'm perfect. I did put her on my blocked bidder list and told her in the future to ask questions before buying as it is inconvenient, costly, and disappointing to sellers, too. This one annoyed me more than the average; maybe I'm having a bad day.


----------



## cat1967

PLEASE girls does anybody know if PARME is more pinkish or beigeish?  Has anybody got it and do you generally like it as a colour?
Thanks.  Please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## ieweuyhs

cat1967 said:
			
		

> PLEASE girls does anybody know if PARME is more pinkish or beigeish?  Has anybody got it and do you generally like it as a colour?
> Thanks.  Please let me know as soon as possible.



I saw it at Bal NY. The colour took a while to grow on me. I consider the description of the colour to ham as strangely apt - pink with significant brown tones.


----------



## airina666

I am looking at getting my first Bal shoes & I'm wondering do the shoes run big or small? My TTS is 7 and I have quite wide feet.

Looking at getting these: http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...assic/papier-pumps-small-heels_804531640.html

Appreciate any advice/tips. Many TIA!


----------



## cat1967

ieweuyhs said:


> I saw it at Bal NY. The colour took a while to grow on me. I consider the description of the colour to ham as strangely apt - pink with significant brown tones.




Thanks for your reply.  Did you really like it?  Would you consider spending this amount of money on it or would you prefer an Anthra SGH Velo?  I haven't seen the colour IRL so I am depending on your opinion.  Some say it is like raw poultry.


----------



## imlvholic

cat1967 said:
			
		

> PLEASE girls does anybody know if PARME is more pinkish or beigeish?  Has anybody got it and do you generally like it as a colour?
> Thanks.  Please let me know as soon as possible.



I saw it in person, it looks like a mauve pink, very very pretty w/ rggh. I really love this combo, very feminine.


----------



## ponnee

helloooooo i am so excited about this new season. which color is your fave for S/S2012? i'd like to buy one from this season 2012, but all colors are so gorgeous and confusing


----------



## ieweuyhs

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply.  Did you really like it?  Would you consider spending this amount of money on it or would you prefer an Anthra SGH Velo?  I haven't seen the colour IRL so I am depending on your opinion.  Some say it is like raw poultry.



Personally, I prefer Anthra... But then again, I'm not a fan of delicate colours. I prefer bolder ones.

My first impression of Parme was YUCKS! It just reminded me of raw meat. 

But then my second impression of the colour when viewed from a distance was, hey, that's a really sweet colour. Go figure.

So I'm afraid I'm not going to be helpful on this. Sorry.


----------



## pbdb

I can now breathe a sigh of relief after finally getting a Cyclamen RGGH City. I just couldn't get her out of my mind. I chose Coquelicot over her, then OB, then finally she was gone forever then I was able to finally snag one from an online boutique!!  NOW that I have her, I find myself not looking at anymore Bals nor being interested in anything else so I guess this was the real bye bye Bal for me. I will give away one bag as a Xmas gift to someone very dear to me so when one bag leaves that gave me a legit excuse to get this one.
Now I can heave a sigh of relief. I have ALL the colors I want and also thankful that the MGH is here because it doesn't appeal to me at all so that makes it soo easy to say goodbye all the more. I got into Bal so obsessively because of the original GH. I am really thankful she is gone because the madness has to stop. 
HAPPY AND BAL CONTENT. Finaleeeeee, yipeeeee!!!


----------



## pbdb

Double post


----------



## shelzbags

I feel the same as pbdb (at least for now); I've been TOTALLY, mindlessly obsessed. I'll stop with 3 hobos, 2 PT (one GH, one RH), 2 City (one of each HW), and one Twiggy. I've spent myself into oblivion, am selling bags like mad to pay myself off. I can't afford brand-new, anyway, and this is a nice little collection. If I can just stay away from tPF photos, MAYBE I can be content..........no promises, though.


----------



## justlurking

Hello ladies! 

I hope it's okay to barge in...I didn't know where to ask this. I am brand spanking new to Balenciaga. I finally bit the bullet and bought one from Bal.com the day before the price increase. I love it (black city rh) and finally got around to conditioning it and apple garding it this past weekend. I'm familiar with apple products from using it on my LVs for years and did read in the care & maintenance forum that many here use it on their Bbags. I haven't used my bag yet, but plan to start using her very soon. I'm used to my LVs which are practically indestructible and I have to get in the mindset that I need to be a bit more careful with this bag because I want it to look nice for a long time. I am also going to be mindful though that I want to enjoy the bag and not worry about it every second as then it will be no fun. 

Anyway, while I have visited this forum on and off for several years, and have looked at thousands and thousands of pics of Bbags and people/celebrities carrying their bags, I just noticed something yesterday for the first time. It caught my eye on someone's recent pic that the zipper ends (main compartment) were hanging out of the bag on each end. So I decided to go back through a lot of threads on cities, and sure enough, there were LOTS of pics with the zipper ends hanging out! I don't know why I never noticed it before! 

I never would have thought of pulling/leaving the ends out, but it does seem to make sense because I did notice when I first got the bag and was playing with it that it wasn't so easy to close the zipper once it got to the edges of the bag after opening it. I was just pretty much planning on not even bothering to zip it most of the time to preserve the tassels, etc, but now I'm wondering if maybe I should leave the zippered ends out.

I never would have considered it before, but now I'm thinking maybe it might be the preferred method by some of you for this reason? Do you like the look of it? At first it took me by surprise and thought it might look a bit messy, but then as I was looking at more and more pics with the zipper ends in mind, the bags w/o the ends hanging out started looking a little plain...lol. I would really love to know your thoughts on this subject, or if someone can let me know if there's a thread on this because I couldn't find any. Or maybe I am just being anal...lol. 

Sorry this was so long, if anyone even read through it! Any responses would be so much appreciated!


----------



## Conni618

Hi Justlurking!
Congratulations on your first Bal.  Perfect choice IMO!  

There is an old thread buried somewhere about whether people prefer their bags "Ears," to hang out of not.   

For me, I never tuck mine in.  I'm pretty sure Bal meant for them to hang out.  The original bags especially, as the ears accentuate the hanging tassels.  

I keep my zippers open to the edge of the bag most of the time.  As for wearing out the tassels, I keep charms on my front pockets, and grab those for opening and closing.  The main compartment zippers are used less frequently, and I usually will grasp the little metal ring to pull open or closed.

Either way you wear your bal, I'm thinking you will enjoy it!


----------



## justlurking

Conni618 said:


> Hi Justlurking!
> Congratulations on your first Bal. Perfect choice IMO!
> 
> There is an old thread buried somewhere about whether people prefer their bags "Ears," to hang out of not.
> 
> For me, I never tuck mine in. I'm pretty sure Bal meant for them to hang out. The original bags especially, as the ears accentuate the hanging tassels.
> 
> I keep my zippers open to the edge of the bag most of the time. As for wearing out the tassels, I keep charms on my front pockets, and grab those for opening and closing. The main compartment zippers are used less frequently, and I usually will grasp the little metal ring to pull open or closed.
> 
> Either way you wear your bal, I'm thinking you will enjoy it!


 
Thank you Conni for responding! Well now that I know the proper name for the zipper ends...EARS, I will do a search. My previous search for "zipper ends" proved fruitless...lol. I think I will do as you, and leave the ears hanging out, so if I'm somewhere I feel more comfortable with my bag zipped, it will be fast and easy. I also was planning on holding the ring to open the zippers, so I'm glad I'm not the only one! Now I will have to find a very special charm for the front zip!

I really do LOVE the look of this bag. Everytime I see a pic of one on the PF or on someone's blog, I stare and stare at it still, even though I have one of my own now! 

Thanks again...I am so tempted to get another even though I haven't even test driven this one yet!


----------



## ponnee

i am looking for mini pompon, wish me luck. i'm going to milan this christmas. but i don't know if later in milan, will i change my mind to choose other city over pompon. -.-


----------



## shelzbags

Ok, I stupidly have both a grey plomb and an anthracite PT coming, both GSH. I'm leaning toward keeping the grey (07 with feet), and selling the Anthracite, but would love opininions. I don't think I can afford to keep them both. What do you all think?


----------



## shelzbags

shelzbags said:


> Ok, I stupidly have both a grey plomb and an anthracite PT coming, both GSH. I'm leaning toward keeping the grey (07 with feet), and selling the Anthracite, but would love opininions. I don't think I can afford to keep them both. What do you all think?


 
Um, I really want your OPINIONS, although I'd take your OPININIONS, too. (should have spell checked that one).


----------



## cat1967

shelzbags said:


> Um, I really want your OPINIONS, although I'd take your OPININIONS, too. (should have spell checked that one).



I also have PT Anthracite but RGGH.  I think it's the most amazing Bal color.
It suits with everything.  It is gray, green, blue can't tell exactly.  It is a chameleon color.  It changes depending on the light.  DO NOT change it!
I have just ordered a Parme.  This will be my ninth Bal bag.  The Anthracite is the one I would keep if I had to sell them all (Dark Night, two in Black, Blue Lavande, Coquelicot, Papyrus, Atlantique, Anthracite and Parme).


----------



## shelzbags

cat1967 said:


> I also have PT Anthracite but RGGH.  I think it's the most amazing Bal color.
> It suits with everything.  It is gray, green, blue can't tell exactly.  It is a chameleon color.  It changes depending on the light.  DO NOT change it!
> I have just ordered a Parme.  This will be my ninth Bal bag.  The Anthracite is the one I would keep if I had to sell them all (Dark Night, two in Black, Blue Lavande, Coquelicot, Papyrus, Atlantique, Anthracite and Parme).


 
Oh, you make it so HARD!!!!!! I really want a black GGH, but they never come up that I can afford. But I also love the look of the feet, and the protection the feet give. The grey has feet, the Anthra doesn't. I don't have any satchels with GGH or RGGH, just 2 hobos. I'll have to post photos when I get them so you can help me make the final decision. 
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## cat1967

shelzbags said:


> Oh, you make it so HARD!!!!!! I really want a black GGH, but they never come up that I can afford. But I also love the look of the feet, and the protection the feet give. The grey has feet, the Anthra doesn't. I don't have any satchels with GGH or RGGH, just 2 hobos. I'll have to post photos when I get them so you can help me make the final decision.
> Thanks for your advice!


I will be more than happy to help you once you've sent me the photos, but the final decision will have to be yours of course.  I know how hard this is.  I was between buying a Velo Anthra GSH and this Parme RGGH.  Imagine I haven't even seen the color IRL.  Photos can be very deceiving.  It took me one week to decide on the Parme since I already have Anthra.  Having bought so many bags the last few months my budget was limitted but I thought, well, I'll do this last purchase now and save up later.  I'm not that crazy with clothes but bags and shoes are my love (just bags lately).  
Anyway, send some pictures whenever you can and I will tell you my point of view.
Nice to be of help.:girlwhack:


----------



## shelzbags

cat1967 said:


> I will be more than happy to help you once you've sent me the photos, but the final decision will have to be yours of course.  I know how hard this is.  I was between buying a Velo Anthra GSH and this Parme RGGH.  Imagine I haven't even seen the color IRL.  Photos can be very deceiving.  It took me one week to decide on the Parme since I already have Anthra.  Having bought so many bags the last few months my budget was limitted but I thought, well, I'll do this last purchase now and save up later.  I'm not that crazy with clothes but bags and shoes are my love (just bags lately).
> Anyway, send some pictures whenever you can and I will tell you my point of view.
> Nice to be of help.:girlwhack:


Amen, Sister; I am so with you on the bags/shoes thing. Have a great bag and shoes and your whole outfit looks good. Well, if I keep both PTs, I'll be on a FORCED ban for awhile. I was following your dilemma with the Parme bag. Did you ever post pics?


----------



## cat1967

shelzbags said:


> Amen, Sister; I am so with you on the bags/shoes thing. Have a great bag and shoes and your whole outfit looks good. Well, if I keep both PTs, I'll be on a FORCED ban for awhile. I was following your dilemma with the Parme bag. Did you ever post pics?



I am expecting it either this Saturday or in the beginning of next week.  I will post pictures as soon as I get it.


----------



## bzea

I wasn't sure where to post. I'll be in Vienna this weekend and read about the outlets. Should I go? My hubby hates shopping so I want to make sure is worth it.


----------



## cat1967

cat1967 said:


> I am expecting it either this Saturday or in the beginning of next week.  I will post pictures as soon as I get it.



I have posted pics in the bal intel thread as well as the pink family.


----------



## balenciagagurl

Hi guys...i'm new to this...just a few questions...
i keep seeing ebay listing speaking of the holy grail of balenciaga...what does that mean? I see this with the older bags...
With the bags taht are sold today, are they made of the same type of leather as the older first / city bags, like '05, 06?
also are there any differences in leaver / metal between the 2005 or 2006 first bag?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## balenciagagurl

ALso....do you know which chat i could get some info on what ballpark ranges are for the 05 or 06 city bags? thanks


----------



## Livia1

balenciagagurl said:


> Hi guys...i'm new to this...just a few questions...
> i keep seeing ebay listing speaking of the holy grail of balenciaga...what does that mean? I see this with the older bags...
> With the bags taht are sold today, are they made of the same type of leather as the older first / city bags, like '05, 06?
> also are there any differences in leaver / metal between the 2005 or 2006 first bag?
> Thanks in advance.





balenciagagurl said:


> ALso....do you know which chat i could get some info on what ballpark ranges are for the 05 or 06 city bags? thanks




Hi there and welcome 
Holy grail _to me_ means the one bag that I've been searching forever and that I just have to have, you know. 
However, the term has been used and abused so nowadays it means something more along the lines of whatever bag you're wanting _now_.
On ebay, I'd say, it means _overpriced_. But that's probably just me :sunnies

There are some fab oldies to get out there but they are few and far between. Please keep in mind that these are 6-7 year old bags. 
That said, the very fact that they are 6-7 year old bags also means they have a softness that a new bag doesn't have.

The hardware on 05 and 06 bags are the same.

As for threads on oldies, there are plenty. Just do a search for oldies or for chevre vs. agneau etc.


----------



## lailaidoll

I purchased a brand new Balenciaga City on ebay. Was extremely surprised when I was sent this instead. The seller is very nice and is sending me my City along with a return label for this ... I think its a Hip? 

Been babysitting this bag for over 2 weeks now. It will be hard to have to send her back. Think I'm falling in love!


----------



## Conni618

lailaidoll said:


> I purchased a brand new Balenciaga City on ebay. Was extremely surprised when I was sent this instead. The seller is very nice and is sending me my City along with a return label for this ... I think its a Hip?
> 
> Been babysitting this bag for over 2 weeks now. It will be hard to have to send her back. Think I'm falling in love!



Looks like a "shoulder," to me.  If so, it is the same shape and size as the Make Up, with an added shoulder strap.  Pretty handy little bag I'd say.


----------



## Milenaforum

Wanted to show my bag, i dont know why but i never use it. Very special colour..


----------



## baglover90

Milenaforum said:


> Wanted to show my bag, i dont know why but i never use it. Very special colour..



verryyy nice!!! lovee the color!


----------



## minilou

OMG!!! Just got an email from my SA at www.depfem.com with the limited edition croc Balenciaga Papier!!!!! at a whopping 8000&#8364;!!!! AAAAAHHHH!!! http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150424429350248&set=a.402652295247.183555.366694640247&type=1&theater
How can I add a picture?!!


----------



## melaniejade

B-Bag Fans / Experts / Owners:

Can someone please explain the difference between the City, Work and Weekend Bag? Is there a difference for a motorcycle bag? I am so confused! Balenciaga newbie here.

Is it their size? What sizes are each?

Any distinct differences?

Am lusting to purchase a bag! Just don't know which one.

What would you recommend? 

 M


----------



## lofty

Oh man I saw this from the balenciaga website! And it totally caught my attention! Am I the only one loving it??
http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...bags/seasonal/first-glaze-gold_804517832.html
It's all chic and real spunky to me!!


----------



## saira1214

lailaidoll said:


> I purchased a brand new Balenciaga City on ebay. Was extremely surprised when I was sent this instead. The seller is very nice and is sending me my City along with a return label for this ... I think its a Hip?
> 
> Been babysitting this bag for over 2 weeks now. It will be hard to have to send her back. Think I'm falling in love!


 


Conni618 said:


> Looks like a "shoulder," to me. If so, it is the same shape and size as the Make Up, with an added shoulder strap. Pretty handy little bag I'd say.


 
It looks like a Vert D'eau Hip


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello lovely ladies! It's been ages ago since I was in the chat room... 
Have a great weekend and Merry Christmas to all of you:santawave::xtree:


----------



## cat1967

purses & pugs said:


> Hello lovely ladies! It's been ages ago since I was in the chat room...
> Have a great weekend and Merry Christmas to all of you:santawave::xtree:


Thank you.  Merry Xmas to you too!!!:xtree:


----------



## cat1967

aela said:


> Hi everyone! It's almost Spring Summer and I was thinking it's time to refresh my bag wardrobe!  Was thinking of getting a new City as all the Balenciaga's I have are in dark colors (i.e. Anthracite, Bordeaux, etc)
> 
> I wanted to get everyone's thoughts which of the S/S'12 colors should I get? A lot of good ones but I absolutely cannot decide on which color to get! Any thoughts? Keen on the Glycine but do you guys think the Coquelicot is a bit too loud?
> 
> (Link to color palette:http://afasione.com/2011/balenciaga-springsummer12-bag-colors/)


Not at all loud.  Especially if you are wearing dark outfits.  I bought mine this summer and I enjoyed it them but mostly now that it makes a great contrast with my dark outfits.  Buy it.  It's an amazing color.  You will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## islandgirl76

Hi ladies! I am new to the Balenciaga chat. I usually hang out in the Marc Jacobs chat room. But, I was wondering if any of you have purchased or know for certain if www.bagpassion.com is a legit website? They do consignments just like Real Deal Collections. BagPassion is located out of Ontario, Canada.
TIA!


----------



## MrsJstar

^^ I was wondering the same thing!! But being in the US would we have to pay customs fees??! (also, do their prices seem a lil high??!!)


----------



## islandgirl76

MrsJstar said:


> ^^ I was wondering the same thing!! But being in the US would we have to pay customs fees??! (also, do their prices seem a lil high??!!)


I've never had to pay custom fees. Their prices are based on consignment. They are about the same as Real Deal Collections.


----------



## airina666

Anyone else find the separate PICTURES ONLY, COMMENTS thread annoying? u have to keep going back and forth.


----------



## Livia1

airina666 said:


> Anyone else find the separate PICTURES ONLY, COMMENTS thread annoying? u have to keep going back and forth.



Not annoying, helpful 
Because if I just want to use the Pictures-thread as a reference, I don't want to have to go through 10 pages of comments to find one picture.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> Not annoying, helpful
> Because if I just want to use the Pictures-thread as a reference, I don't want to have to go through 10 pages of comments to find one picture.




I totally agree.


----------



## airina666

Fair enough.


----------



## AJ1025

Merry Christmas, all, hope everyone had a great day!! :rockettes:


----------



## gale225

Anyone know where to get Balenciaga In Italy?


----------



## amp821

I'm looking at Balenciaga bags, (it will be my first!). I also found this forum while looking for one and had to join! I know the City is the big deal but I think the size of the Velo would suit me better. Is there anyone that can tell me about the difference? I'm looking at them on barneys.com but would like advice from a person.


----------



## cat1967

amp821 said:


> I'm looking at Balenciaga bags, (it will be my first!). I also found this forum while looking for one and had to join! I know the City is the big deal but I think the size of the Velo would suit me better. Is there anyone that can tell me about the difference? I'm looking at them on barneys.com but would like advice from a person.



They are both about the same size.  I've got three Cities and three Velos.  The Velo has got a long strap which can be worn cross body.  It is slightly higher and narrower.  All my stuff can be put in either of them (wallet, umbrella, filofax, pencil case, make up case, keys, cell phone and even three thin books which I use for my work).  The Velo can be easily worn at night as a purse but the City looks great as well.  If I had to chose one I wouldn't be able to that is why I bought them equally in number.  However, I think that the first Bbag purchased should be a City.  The choice is yours, of course.  Anyway, have in mind that you might get addicted to them as I did, so your second will be a Velo.


----------



## amp821

Thank you! I would ask my friends but they'd think I was crazy for spending that much on a purse and lecture me. Now to decide on a color!


----------



## cat1967

amp821 said:


> Thank you! I would ask my friends but they'd think I was crazy for spending that much on a purse and lecture me. Now to decide on a color!



Yes, everybody thinks I am crazy to spend this amount of money on a bag (on ten bags actually)  but I think it is worth it.  A very nice and neutral color if you ask me is Anthracite, Black of course and Gris Poivre which is a grey with brown undertones.  Have in mind that almost all Bbags have a different color of undertone which is what makes them so special.  This means that they look different in different light conditions, ie outdoors or indoors and for photos taken with a flash or without.  Anthracite for example looks grey and green and blue ... you can never tell especially from the pictures.  Also, Dark Night which is a dark blue is blue with black undertones which also goes with a lot of outfits.  It all depends on what you wear and what combinations you want to make.


----------



## amp821

I decided on the black city. I just placed my order on balenciaga.com (no tax!) so I'm really excited! I looked at the other neutral colors and decided the black will go with everything I wear regardless and now I just have to wait to come it in the mail. The runner up was Gris Poivre, which I would be too worried about it getting dirty, and Anthracite that I thought was too metallic. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cat1967

amp821 said:


> I decided on the black city. I just placed my order on balenciaga.com (no tax!) so I'm really excited! I looked at the other neutral colors and decided the black will go with everything I wear regardless and now I just have to wait to come it in the mail. The runner up was Gris Poivre, which I would be too worried about it getting dirty, and Anthracite that I thought was too metallic. Thanks for the help!



Enjoy your bags!!!  Don't worry though about them getting dirty.  I have very light colors like Parme (light pink) papyrus (light beige-grey)  they look great.  Of course you have to be gentle to them!


----------



## piosavsfan

I finally saw a Bal IRL when I was shopping in Denver over the holidays. They are gorgeous! I was a tad bit disappointed in the leather though. I thought it would be much softer, but perhaps that's because it needs to be worn in?


----------



## cat1967

piosavsfan said:


> I finally saw a Bal IRL when I was shopping in Denver over the holidays. They are gorgeous! I was a tad bit disappointed in the leather though. I thought it would be much softer, but perhaps that's because it needs to be worn in?



I recently purchased a Velo Dark Night.  When I received it I thought it really felt dry and the leather felt so thin like paper.  I have worn it about ten times and I also applied Balenciaga nourishing cream on it after the third time I used it.  Now it has become super soft and I really like it.  However since it is with Regular Hardware, the tassels are not double anymore so they are really thin and since I pull them to zip or unzip I think they are going to stay in my hand soon.  Anyway, the bag is really nice but to tell the truth I prefered the SS2011 leather.  Although it is still Agneau, something defenitely has changed in the process of production.


----------



## pao8041

Hi Everyone....my thoughts are with the new England ladies in the midst of the flood.


----------



## airina666

I'm on Bal website now. Why is the GH range called GIANT 21? Since when?


----------



## pbdb

The new size giant hardware is called GH12 because as someone pointed out in the Bal Intel thread 2012  that it is the base diameter of the MGGh which is 12 mm.


----------



## imlvholic

That's good to know, i thought GH12 derives from year 2012.


----------



## jacq23

thanks for the info...


----------



## mere girl

airina666 said:


> I'm on Bal website now. Why is the GH range called GIANT 21? Since when?


 yes I saw that! 
They are now calling the proper GH 'Giant 21' (I presume this refers to the size of the hardware..) and the miniGH 'Giant 12'.
The online site also seems to have got so much stock of 'Giant 21' bags that they must be having a major clearout of all the old GH bags from the warehouse!


----------



## pbdb

They should offer these original GH stocks to online boutiques so the inventory moves out fast. I just saw a Coq RGGH City on mytheresa yesterday and less than an hour later, it's gone but the Coq with the MRGH is still there.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

I just got my first Bbag---and I COMPLETELY understand the obsession!  So excited to use her---but scared that this is going to turn into a very bad habit for my wallet!


----------



## bggog

Hi there! I have a Balenciaga weekender in Blue Lavande... I'm not sure if it's ok to use it as an everyday bag. I love large/huge purses. I'm 5'4...so I'm really not sure if the weekender is too huge!


----------



## cat1967

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I just got my first Bbag---and I COMPLETELY understand the obsession!  So excited to use her---but scared that this is going to turn into a very bad habit for my wallet!



It definitely becomes an adiction.  I purchased one City in June and ten more Bbags in other sizes as well since then.  Most of them I purchased recently since the GH has changed and I grabbed four the last couple of months.  But I feel content now.  So yes it becomes an obsession.  You just feel you need another color or another size.  Be careful there!


----------



## cat1967

bggog said:


> Hi there! I have a Balenciaga weekender in Blue Lavande... I'm not sure if it's ok to use it as an everyday bag. I love large/huge purses. I'm 5'4...so I'm really not sure if the weekender is too huge!



Use it as you like.  If you check the pics of cellebrities wearing Bbags you will notice that many of them are not as tall so as to wear those sizes but the still do.  So if it feels comfortable why not wear it as an everyday bag?  I am quite short and in the beginning I thought that only the City or Velo were ok for me.  Little by little I became to enjoy more my Work bags than the Citys because they are so much more useful.


----------



## cheryl9878

Does anyone know if there are any black citys with GGH left anywhere?  I have called around and not getting anywhere.  If you come across one.  Keep calling stores to see if one shows up.  Let me know if anyone sees one.  Thanks


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies, I haven't been around much due to starting a new job last Fall...it's kept me so busy! My old office was so stuffy and formal, I didn't use my Bal a lot. My new office is much more laid back, and I am recently back to my Bal obsession! Even though I wear a lot of black and gray, I am currently in love with some of the amazingly rich browns from past seasons. I have purchased a few Bals in the last several weeks, and will be sure to post pics as soon as they arrive. Nice to see you all again!


----------



## drati

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been around much due to starting a new job last Fall...it's kept me so busy! My old office was so stuffy and formal, I didn't use my Bal a lot. My new office is much more laid back, and I am recently back to my Bal obsession! Even though I wear a lot of black and gray, I am currently in love with some of the amazingly rich browns from past seasons. I have purchased a few Bals in the last several weeks, and will be sure to post pics as soon as they arrive. Nice to see you all again!



Marron will go beautifully with black and grey. It's got quite a lot of red in it so it does pop against those neutrals.


----------



## LuvAllBags

drati said:


> Marron will go beautifully with black and grey. It's got quite a lot of red in it so it does pop against those neutrals.


Oh good, I'm so glad to hear that! Thank you!


----------



## cat1967

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been around much due to starting a new job last Fall...it's kept me so busy! My old office was so stuffy and formal, I didn't use my Bal a lot. My new office is much more laid back, and I am recently back to my Bal obsession! Even though I wear a lot of black and gray, I am currently in love with some of the amazingly rich browns from past seasons. I have purchased a few Bals in the last several weeks, and will be sure to post pics as soon as they arrive. Nice to see you all again!



Hi there,
Nice to have you back.


----------



## satine112

i went to Barneys the other day to look at Bals.  man is the leather not what it used to be. i had an 05 first, and a 09 work, and i thought the leather on the 09 wasn't that great.  lol it was like gold compared to what they have now.  it all felt so thin, papery...just dry and not nice.

when price goes up, quality goes down.


----------



## shelzbags

satine112 said:


> i went to Barneys the other day to look at Bals. man is the leather not what it used to be. i had an 05 first, and a 09 work, and i thought the leather on the 09 wasn't that great. lol it was like gold compared to what they have now. it all felt so thin, papery...just dry and not nice.
> 
> when price goes up, quality goes down.


 
I've only owned older Bals and I agree, when I went to NM in Denver, I was totally unimpressed with the quality of the new bags. The leather looks/feels like it's had all the oils removed from it. The older bags are so AMAZING, some of tPF's threads showing leather from the years past made me drool. I haven't even been tempted by the new stuff. Wish I'd quit being tempted by the OLD ones.


----------



## camomile89

does anybody happen to know if this combination exist: black giant covered part time? if yes, any idea where i can find one new? thank youuuu for your help and knowledge!!!


----------



## missyrae

May I know if Europe still sells BALENCIAGA GIANT 21 City in Anthracite (sliver / rose gold)?

Or Giant 21 City has been replaced by Giant 12 city now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cat1967

missyrae said:


> May I know if Europe still sells BALENCIAGA GIANT 21 City in Anthracite (sliver / rose gold)?
> 
> Or Giant 21 City has been replaced by Giant 12 city now?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try Cannes Boutique.  Sebastien will be happy to help you.  I know he had some.


----------



## Brina

What is the difference between the Velo and the Giant Velo? I think measurements are the same?!


----------



## jmirandapa

So I hopefully have made up my mind this time.   I initially purchased an Anthra mGSH City from NM.  A week later I exchanged it for a mRGGH however, all this time even if I thought it was pretty it didn't have that oomph factor I was looking for.  The same SA called me yesterday because they just got a 2011 Black RGGH City so I went back and did a 2nd exchange.   I gotta say even if I thought the Anthra color was interesting I really prefer the original GH bag because it was heftier and for some reason the leather was thicker.  Also I noticed the handles of the 2012 city were thinner and probably a couple of inches shorter as I could not sling it over my shoulder unlike the 2011 city.

I think im set...for now!


----------



## miah100

Brina said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the Velo and the Giant Velo? I think measurements are the same?!



The giant has the giant or mini giant hardware, no difference in size only hardware.


----------



## juriatah

can anyone suggest me for 2011 leather in which color (velo) is the best? (thick and chewy) i am waiting for my exchanged bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

jmirandapa said:


> So I hopefully have made up my mind this time.   I initially purchased an Anthra mGSH City from NM.  A week later I exchanged it for a mRGGH however, all this time even if I thought it was pretty it didn't have that oomph factor I was looking for.  The same SA called me yesterday because they just got a 2011 Black RGGH City so I went back and did a 2nd exchange.   I gotta say even if I thought the Anthra color was interesting I really prefer the original GH bag because it was heftier and for some reason the leather was thicker.  Also I noticed the handles of the 2012 city were thinner and probably a couple of inches shorter as I could not sling it over my shoulder unlike the 2011 city.
> 
> I think im set...for now!


Congrats! Black RGGH is beautiful!


----------



## tippyknu

Hi, all! New to this particular thread and would love some input. I've been wanting and searching for a Sahara with GGH for quite some time now. Was intent on getting a city but recently came across a Work and am debating on this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/280839414266?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Have already posted it to the authentication thread but would love your thoughts on its condition and more importantly, color! I am hesitant that it doesn't appear to be like other Sahara's that I've seen and do not want to be disappointed once it arrives. But at the same time, I've been really wanting one..just not sure if this is "the one". What do you all think? Should I continue my search or go for this one? Looking fwd to your thoughts


----------



## shelzbags

Hi tippyknu--the place that wears first is the corner(s) of Balenciaga bags. This listing shows everything BUT the corners, so I'd want to see all 4 of those. For over $1K, I'd want one in pretty nice condition. Also, the listing doesn't show rivets which you need to see for authentication. I don't mind getting bags with a little wear, but I don't want to spend a lot on them. A color like Sahara is hard to minimize wear on. These are all just my opinions.


----------



## cupcakegirl

tippyknu said:


> Hi, all! New to this particular thread and would love some input. I've been wanting and searching for a Sahara with GGH for quite some time now. Was intent on getting a city but recently came across a Work and am debating on this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/280839414266?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Have already posted it to the authentication thread but would love your thoughts on its condition and more importantly, color! I am hesitant that it doesn't appear to be like other Sahara's that I've seen and do not want to be disappointed once it arrives. But at the same time, I've been really wanting one..just not sure if this is "the one". What do you all think? Should I continue my search or go for this one? Looking fwd to your thoughts



Hey there!  My two cents: I'd hold out for a bag in better shape.  The handles look kinda dingy and as shelzbags said, there aren't any pics of the corners (where bals show the most wear).  Keep an eye on *bay and bonanza (where many tPF ladies sell their bags, usually in very good condition).  Something better will come along.  At this price point, there's no need to settle.  Good luck!


----------



## tippyknu

shelzbags said:


> Hi tippyknu--the place that wears first is the corner(s) of Balenciaga bags. This listing shows everything BUT the corners, so I'd want to see all 4 of those. For over $1K, I'd want one in pretty nice condition. Also, the listing doesn't show rivets which you need to see for authentication. I don't mind getting bags with a little wear, but I don't want to spend a lot on them. A color like Sahara is hard to minimize wear on. These are all just my opinions.




Hi Shelzbags--thank you so much for your input. Great point about the color and wear, I'll def keep that in mind when looking for a bag in better condition. Thx again!!


----------



## tippyknu

cupcakegirl said:


> Hey there!  My two cents: I'd hold out for a bag in better shape.  The handles look kinda dingy and as shelzbags said, there aren't any pics of the corners (where bals show the most wear).  Keep an eye on *bay and bonanza (where many tPF ladies sell their bags, usually in very good condition).  Something better will come along.  At this price point, there's no need to settle.  Good luck!



Hi cupcakegirl!! Thank you so much for the suggestions! I never even thought to check out bonanza so will keep an eye out there!! Thanks again for your input, really appreciate it!


----------



## shelzbags

tippyknu said:


> Hi Shelzbags--thank you so much for your input. Great point about the color and wear, I'll def keep that in mind when looking for a bag in better condition. Thx again!!


 
Hang in there; you will find the bag you want in the condition you'll be happy with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tippyknu said:


> Hi Shelzbags--thank you so much for your input. Great point about the color and wear, I'll def keep that in mind when looking for a bag in better condition. Thx again!!


Agree with Shelz. For only a little more than that, I have found gently used Bals in nearly perfect condition. It just takes some diligent looking for a few weeks, and then suddenly "the one" will appear!


----------



## cat1967

tippyknu said:


> Hi, all! New to this particular thread and would love some input. I've been wanting and searching for a Sahara with GGH for quite some time now. Was intent on getting a city but recently came across a Work and am debating on this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/280839414266?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Have already posted it to the authentication thread but would love your thoughts on its condition and more importantly, color! I am hesitant that it doesn't appear to be like other Sahara's that I've seen and do not want to be disappointed once it arrives. But at the same time, I've been really wanting one..just not sure if this is "the one". What do you all think? Should I continue my search or go for this one? Looking fwd to your thoughts



Hi there!
I wouldn't go for this one.  I am afraid this color gets really dirty especially on the handles.  Also the pictures are not enough and from them you cannot tell the wear.  I am afraid you might get disappointed when you see it in real.  In my opinion Papyrus is a color which doesn't show that dirty.  I have two of them myself (City, Work) and I use them at work and besides a little rubbing round the corners they look great.  Better think twice in my opinion.


----------



## tippyknu

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with Shelz. For only a little more than that, I have found gently used Bals in nearly perfect condition. It just takes some diligent looking for a few weeks, and then suddenly "the one" will appear!



thanks so much! i'm definitely motivated to wait it out and not settle


----------



## tippyknu

cat1967 said:


> Hi there!
> I wouldn't go for this one.  I am afraid this color gets really dirty especially on the handles.  Also the pictures are not enough and from them you cannot tell the wear.  I am afraid you might get disappointed when you see it in real.  In my opinion Papyrus is a color which doesn't show that dirty.  I have two of them myself (City, Work) and I use them at work and besides a little rubbing round the corners they look great.  Better think twice in my opinion.


Hi cat1967, thank you so much for pointing out the color and wear issues. I think I'll consider other colors in the same fam as well but def waiting it out for one in better condition. Thx!


----------



## cat1967

tippyknu said:


> Hi cat1967, thank you so much for pointing out the color and wear issues. I think I'll consider other colors in the same fam as well but def waiting it out for one in better condition. Thx!



You have the privillege of chosing among all those pre-owned bags sold in the USA.  For me unfortunatelly it would have to be a choice of our Boutique here in Greece which is very poor and a lot more expensive than any other in Europe - can you believe it?  Unfortunatelly I cannot order from the USA because of VAT which makes the bag extremely expensive.  They can charge you whatever they like here at the customs.  So lucky you.  Just wait, have a look at those selleres authenticated by the forum and make your choice.


----------



## christy5769

hi...

can someone tell me where I can find a listing of all Balenciaga's bags from years past...would love to see their timeline (pics) all in one spot.

Thanks.


----------



## cat1967

christy5769 said:


> hi...
> 
> can someone tell me where I can find a listing of all Balenciaga's bags from years past...would love to see their timeline (pics) all in one spot.
> 
> Thanks.



Take a peak in the style reference.  However, over time I have found that there have been more styles which I never saw in the forum.  Maybe you could google them.
Good luck!


----------



## cupcakegirl

tippyknu said:


> Hi cupcakegirl!! Thank you so much for the suggestions! I never even thought to check out bonanza so will keep an eye out there!! Thanks again for your input, really appreciate it!



You're welcome!  Also, should mention ****** and rdc as good places to look (although you'll probably get better prices from *bay and bonz).  But hey, hunting is so much fun!!! 

I'm sure you'll find the perfect bag!  Good luck and let us know when you find a winner!


----------



## tippyknu

cupcakegirl said:


> You're welcome!  Also, should mention ****** and rdc as good places to look (although you'll probably get better prices from *bay and bonz).  But hey, hunting is so much fun!!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll find the perfect bag!  Good luck and let us know when you find a winner!



thanks for the suggestions! i've emailed erica and will check RDC more regularly. I don't know how I feel about the hunt since I love instant gratification! lol. But, it will def be worthwhile if I'm able to find it


----------



## christy5769

I have yet to purchase a Balenciaga, but I am within days of buying one somewhere.

Would love an opinion on this bag in particular (hopefully this is the right place to seek such an answer).  I've done my homework and had the bag authenticated over at your authenticate page.

If this is not a bag you would recommend starting out with, I'd love to know that too and hear your recommendations.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330695639209&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## cat1967

christy5769 said:


> I have yet to purchase a Balenciaga, but I am within days of buying one somewhere.
> 
> Would love an opinion on this bag in particular (hopefully this is the right place to seek such an answer).  I've done my homework and had the bag authenticated over at your authenticate page.
> 
> If this is not a bag you would recommend starting out with, I'd love to know that too and hear your recommendations.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330695639209&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




If this is your first Bal bag then better get another color.  Light colors (not to mention) white very soon have dirty handles.  My opinion DO NOT BUY A WHITE BAL BAG!!!


----------



## christy5769

cat1967 said:


> If this is your first Bal bag then better get another color. Light colors (not to mention) white very soon have dirty handles. My opinion DO NOT BUY A WHITE BAL BAG!!!


 

thanks so much...I was wondering why I didn't see a lot of activiity on the white bags on ebay or anywhere else.

I appreciat it.


----------



## edgy

hi there everyone  this forum is amazing i read almost every post in the balenciaga colors forum lol b/c i wanna get a classic work bag and couldn't decide the color but not anymore lol, i fall in love with the Vert D'Eau color from the pictures (never seen it irl) and it's from 2010 do u think i can still find it brand new (in classic work)? oh this would be my holy grail!


----------



## Chinamom1215

Hi everyone...I too am about to buy a Balbag and am really just in the early stages of research...so I am open to all opinions hee...
I love bucket type bags--always have--so I am drawn to the pompon bag.  I also like the look of the city--especially since it seems that some of them are very smooshy with soft leather....oh and I need a bag that is lightweight because of a back problem...what I am carrying now is a lv mahina, which is wonderful and light...I just would like a change...can't afford a new one, so ideas about which years might be good to look at are also welcome.
Thanks so much!


----------



## sxgoh88

hi,

any suggestion for hardware? giant 21 or giant 12?


----------



## cat1967

sxgoh88 said:


> hi,
> 
> any suggestion for hardware? giant 21 or giant 12?



Giant 21 is definitely more impressive and rare since they stopped production 3 years ago.
So the items found may be more limitted than for Giant 12 which was launched this year.
My suggestion is to get a 21 now and leave 12 for later.  Personally I do not think giant 12 justifies the price.  On some bags it looks like regular hardware so why spend the difference on something which is about the same.  The bags I recently bought were all with Giant 21.  I am more than glad I did, but again this is totally personal opinion.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Chinamom1215 said:


> Hi everyone...I too am about to buy a Balbag and am really just in the early stages of research...so I am open to all opinions hee...
> I love bucket type bags--always have--so I am drawn to the pompon bag.  I also like the look of the city--especially since it seems that some of them are very smooshy with soft leather....oh and I need a bag that is lightweight because of a back problem...what I am carrying now is a lv mahina, which is wonderful and light...I just would like a change...can't afford a new one, so ideas about which years might be good to look at are also welcome.
> Thanks so much!


You might like the style called the Day. It is very much like a bucket, but it won't have a stiff bottom. Bals are smooshy, so it hangs like a hobo, but the shape of the bottom looks like a bucket to me. Bals are so light! They will be e great option for your back!


----------



## cat1967

If you were to buy a Day RH which color would you prefer, Grenadine or Cyclamen?  
Please respond ASAP ladies.  I am in need of your opinion.


----------



## pbdb

cat1967 said:


> If you were to buy a Day RH which color would you prefer, Grenadine or Cyclamen?
> Please respond ASAP ladies.  I am in need of your opinion.



CYC all the way!!!


----------



## edgy

cat1967 said:


> If you were to buy a Day RH which color would you prefer, Grenadine or Cyclamen?
> Please respond ASAP ladies.  I am in need of your opinion.



Cyclamen


----------



## maggiesze1

Wow! I just saw the Rose Flat Handle clutch on Balenciaga.com I can't believe its so affordable...


----------



## authentic_012

Hi, hope I didn't post my question in the wrong thread.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I'm looking to purchase my first Giant 12 SH City from mytheresa.com.  Anyone from Singapore has purchased from them?  If so, what is the total cost including customs/duties and handling fees charged by DHL?  I've checked with mytheresa.com, but they do not know how much DHL charge for handling fees.  Thank you.


----------



## ieweuyhs

authentic_012 said:


> Hi, hope I didn't post my question in the wrong thread.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I'm looking to purchase my first Giant 12 SH City from mytheresa.com.  Anyone from Singapore has purchased from them?  If so, what is the total cost including customs/duties and handling fees charged by DHL?  I've checked with mytheresa.com, but they do not know how much DHL charge for handling fees.  Thank you.



My previous experience, handling fees was just SGD 10. Customs/duties = 7% of the total CIF (Cost, Insurance and Freight), assuming the amount exceeds SGD 400. 

E.g. Item costs EUR 1000 and shipping + insurance was EUR 50, total bill becomes EUR 1050. DHL will then convert that to SGD, say SGD 1800. Then the 7% GST would come up to SGD 126. Add another SGD 10 for handling fees, you would have to pay DHL SGD 136 (cash or cheque) before they release the parcel to you. 

Once your parcel has cleared SG customs, you can ring them up to check how much you have to pay them (occasionally, they actually ring you up to inform you) so you can have the amount on standby. *Do note that they will NOT release the parcel to you if you do not pay them on the spot!*


----------



## authentic_012

ieweuyhs said:


> My previous experience, handling fees was just SGD 10. Customs/duties = 7% of the total CIF (Cost, Insurance and Freight), assuming the amount exceeds SGD 400.
> 
> E.g. Item costs EUR 1000 and shipping + insurance was EUR 50, total bill becomes EUR 1050. DHL will then convert that to SGD, say SGD 1800. Then the 7% GST would come up to SGD 126. Add another SGD 10 for handling fees, you would have to pay DHL SGD 136 (cash or cheque) before they release the parcel to you.
> 
> Once your parcel has cleared SG customs, you can ring them up to check how much you have to pay them (occasionally, they actually ring you up to inform you) so you can have the amount on standby. *Do note that they will NOT release the parcel to you if you do not pay them on the spot!*



ieweuyhs, thank you very much for the detailed explanation


----------



## jwessels

hello members,i have a question about treating the leather of my balenciaga bag,its goatskin leather.it is normal as my bag in grease with a leather care, that the color comes a bit off? on the cloth, the color will not lighten but it .the bag is deeper in color,wich is good...when I rub over it.. help me, hope you Balenciaga fans can help me??!!


----------



## Chinamom1215

LuvAllBags said:


> You might like the style called the Day. It is very much like a bucket, but it won't have a stiff bottom. Bals are smooshy, so it hangs like a hobo, but the shape of the bottom looks like a bucket to me. Bals are so light! They will be e great option for your back!



Thanks so much!  I have looked at the Day and do like it...it is really so hard to decide...one day I'm sure I want a Pom pon, the next, it's a City or a Work or a Day...how do people decide???  I guess I just need to watch and see what is available when I am ready to buy...see what 'grabs' me...

Please still feel free to offer any ideas as to the year, color and style...I'm open to all the pros and cons people have found for the various styles and colors.


----------



## iminlovewithme

hi guys
do you happen to know what color the galeries lafayette paris carry?
is it seasonal only, or there are some classic colors available?
and the price (in euro) is the same as stated on the balenciaga website?
thanks in advance...


----------



## cat1967

iminlovewithme said:


> hi guys
> do you happen to know what color the galeries lafayette paris carry?
> is it seasonal only, or there are some classic colors available?
> and the price (in euro) is the same as stated on the balenciaga website?
> thanks in advance...




The prices are the same but the colors you may have to call and see.  Black is a color the always carry but I have no idea about the others.


----------



## mere girl

Hee heee - Happy April Fools Day! **'s *** ** annoying ** last year when *** *** text was upside down!! **** ***!


----------



## shelzbags

Oh, for pete's sake; I thought it was the "bad language" thing gone goofy! It WAS annoying! Well, Happy Day-After-April-Fools Day!


----------



## azsun

I was hoping it was an April Fool's Day prank, otherwise I would of been seriously annoyed!!:weird:


----------



## amandacasey

I LOvee balenciagas so muchhh!!!!!!!! I love all the purple ones and the papyrus rose gold city, I love the rose gold on all the Bbags!!!


----------



## nadnosnibor

My gf has some nice bbags.  She has 3 city bags different colours and looks really pretty with them! 

Her b-day is coming up, what should i get her???


----------



## b.obsessed

nadnosnibor said:
			
		

> My gf has some nice bbags.  She has 3 city bags different colours and looks really pretty with them!
> 
> Her b-day is coming up, what should i get her???



Go for a bal envolope!


----------



## nadnosnibor

b.obsessed said:


> Go for a bal envolope!


 
ooh I think she might like that....


----------



## JDN

I have a confession...I cheated on Balenciaga and got a Proenza Schouler...but they threw a curve ball at me and got rid of the original GH...

Anyway, now I'm back and ready to find another Bal to add to the collection


----------



## cat1967

nadnosnibor said:


> My gf has some nice bbags.  She has 3 city bags different colours and looks really pretty with them!
> 
> Her b-day is coming up, what should i get her???



Depending on the colors she already has chose a pop color since spring is here.  Of course I don't know her age or her preferences, or her outfits but I think a Part Time one would be nice.  It has more space and it is not that bigger than City, or a Velo if she needs a big bag to be worn crossbody, otherwise you could also choose among wallets and small leather goods if you want something more economical. 
I would also like to congratulate you for being such a thoughtful person.  Your gf should really appreciate it.


----------



## cat1967

JDN said:


> I have a confession...I cheated on Balenciaga and got a Proenza Schouler...but they threw a curve ball at me and got rid of the original GH...
> 
> Anyway, now I'm back and ready to find another Bal to add to the collection




Shame on you!!!  But good people sometimes fall into bad actions so you are forgiven this once!


----------



## amandacasey

nadnosnibor said:


> My gf has some nice bbags. She has 3 city bags different colours and looks really pretty with them!
> 
> Her b-day is coming up, what should i get her???


 
I agree with Cat1967...youre very thoughtful! 

Which colours does she have? A part-time would be nice, and an envelope is gorgeous!  Does she like silver or gold hardware?


----------



## lucy_liu71

nadnosnibor said:


> My gf has some nice bbags.  She has 3 city bags different colours and looks really pretty with them!
> 
> Her b-day is coming up, what should i get her???


That's super sweet of you. 

Which styles of bbag does she have? I personally think the Papier collection is really classy, and great leather. Has the same classic hardware.

For spring I love the pop skittle colors like the yellow they have now!
and i think they're having an online exclusive gift with purchase also?

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/online-exclusives


----------



## nadnosnibor

amandacasey said:


> I agree with Cat1967...youre very thoughtful!
> 
> Which colours does she have? A part-time would be nice, and an envelope is gorgeous! Does she like silver or gold hardware?


 
Definitely gold hardware!!!!!  she would really like envelope probably I just know it


----------



## nadnosnibor

lucy_liu71 said:


> That's super sweet of you.
> 
> Which styles of bbag does she have? I personally think the Papier collection is really classy, and great leather. Has the same classic hardware.
> 
> For spring I love the pop skittle colors like the yellow they have now!
> and i think they're having an online exclusive gift with purchase also?
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/online-exclusives


 
Thanks for suggestions, I will check this out!!


----------



## lovetooshop

Hi all i am pretty new to this forum and am looking to purchase my first Balenciaga Bag. I just wanted some advice on which ones you think are the best as i have never owned one before but love their style. I have a shoulder problem so it would have to be one that is hand held or could go across the body.

Any help would be great and i must apologise if i have posted in the wrong section.


----------



## pbdb

lovetooshop said:


> Hi all i am pretty new to this forum and am looking to purchase my first Balenciaga Bag. I just wanted some advice on which ones you think are the best as i have never owned one before but love their style. I have a shoulder problem so it would have to be one that is hand held or could go across the body.
> 
> Any help would be great and i must apologise if i have posted in the wrong section.



Go for a Town or a velo ( but this one the strap is too long) for cross body option or if handheld, a MRGH City or even RH City.
Welcome to the Bal forum!!


----------



## JDN

lovetooshop said:
			
		

> Hi all i am pretty new to this forum and am looking to purchase my first Balenciaga Bag. I just wanted some advice on which ones you think are the best as i have never owned one before but love their style. I have a shoulder problem so it would have to be one that is hand held or could go across the body.
> 
> Any help would be great and i must apologise if i have posted in the wrong section.



You can't go wrong with the city...


----------



## cat1967

lovetooshop said:


> Hi all i am pretty new to this forum and am looking to purchase my first Balenciaga Bag. I just wanted some advice on which ones you think are the best as i have never owned one before but love their style. I have a shoulder problem so it would have to be one that is hand held or could go across the body.
> 
> Any help would be great and i must apologise if i have posted in the wrong section.



A Velo would be a nice choice.  Have in mind that the Velo has a lot of room for stuff (I even put books in it) and the strap is very very long no matter how tall you are.  Even the new adjustable strap can't be shortened.  It goes down to the hip.  If you have a shoulder problem or a problem with weight avoid the Giant 21, it makes the bag much heavier.  The new mini Giant is better but the best is the Regular Hardware (RH) which makes any bag light as a feather.   Also the Part Time is a nice size, and has handles a little longer than the others.  It is better, of course, to go and try each size on to see which one feels more comfortable on you.


----------



## lovetooshop

cat1967 said:


> A Velo would be a nice choice. Have in mind that the Velo has a lot of room for stuff (I even put books in it) and the strap is very very long no matter how tall you are. Even the new adjustable strap can't be shortened. It goes down to the hip. If you have a shoulder problem or a problem with weight avoid the Giant 21, it makes the bag much heavier. The new mini Giant is better but the best is the Regular Hardware (RH) which makes any bag light as a feather. Also the Part Time is a nice size, and has handles a little longer than the others. It is better, of course, to go and try each size on to see which one feels more comfortable on you.


 Thanks for the reply i really appreciate it i will have a look on the website for the styles you mentioned.


----------



## lovetooshop

pbdb said:


> Go for a Town or a velo ( but this one the strap is too long) for cross body option or if handheld, a MRGH City or even RH City.
> Welcome to the Bal forum!!


 Thanks for your help i will take a look at the bags you suggested for me. I really appreciate getting this advice from you all


----------



## lovetooshop

JDN said:


> You can't go wrong with the city...


 I originally looked at the city but thought i would ask on here your thoughts and advice.


----------



## cat1967

lovetooshop said:


> Thanks for the reply i really appreciate it i will have a look on the website for the styles you mentioned.




Always glad to be of help!


----------



## meandmarc

To all the Bbag ladies:

I desperately want a Bbag and would love your opinions and suggestions.  There are so many styles, I have no idea where to start. For starters, the bag needs to be black with silver hardware, taller, rather than longer, pretty roomy because I carry a lot of things and a shoulder strap.  Where do I begin???  When I go online and look, I get frustrated and have no idea which one.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pbdb

meandmarc said:


> To all the Bbag ladies:
> 
> I desperately want a Bbag and would love your opinions and suggestions.  There are so many styles, I have no idea where to start. For starters, the bag needs to be black with silver hardware, taller, rather than longer, pretty roomy because I carry a lot of things and a shoulder strap.  Where do I begin???  When I go online and look, I get frustrated and have no idea which one.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Velo GSH Black.


----------



## cat1967

meandmarc said:


> To all the Bbag ladies:
> 
> I desperately want a Bbag and would love your opinions and suggestions.  There are so many styles, I have no idea where to start. For starters, the bag needs to be black with silver hardware, taller, rather than longer, pretty roomy because I carry a lot of things and a shoulder strap.  Where do I begin???  When I go online and look, I get frustrated and have no idea which one.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Velo GSH black, however, have in mind that the strap on Velo is very long so as to be worn cross body and still unless you are a basketball player it goes to the hip.
Amazing bag, I have three, roomy enough even for a laptop, I carry books in it along with all the regular stuff.


----------



## wiroons98

anyone know the price of balenciaga men's day in europe ?


----------



## Livia1

meandmarc said:


> To all the Bbag ladies:
> 
> I desperately want a Bbag and would love your opinions and suggestions.  There are so many styles, I have no idea where to start. For starters, the bag needs to be black with silver hardware, taller, rather than longer, pretty roomy because I carry a lot of things and a shoulder strap.  Where do I begin???  When I go online and look, I get frustrated and have no idea which one.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I'd say a City http://www.balenciaga.eu/en_GB/shop...alenciaga-giant-12-silver-city_804718240.html is a good starter (and the perfect bag imo ) but if you want it to be taller rather than longer, a Velo http://www.balenciaga.eu/en_GB/shop...alenciaga-giant-12-silver-velo_804754803.html sounds right for you


----------



## meandmarc

pbdb said:


> Velo GSH Black.


Thanks everyone for your input.  However, what is a "Velo GSH" bag?  I am not familiar with the Bbag terminology yet.


----------



## meandmarc

You Bbag ladies definitely pointed me in the right direction.  I went to NM today and looked at all the beautiful bags.  I am now locating a Velo with silver hardware.  They are gorgeous bags.  The sales lady told me the leather gets better with time and I need not worry about knocking it around a bit.  The long strap is perfect too!  Is it okay if I join your club once I have the Velo?  Again, thanks for all your input -- it really helped me zoom in on what I needed/wanted.  LOVE IT!


----------



## shelzbags

Oooh, a Velo--Good work!


----------



## shelzbags

meandmarc said:


> You Bbag ladies definitely pointed me in the right direction. I went to NM today and looked at all the beautiful bags. I am now locating a Velo with silver hardware. They are gorgeous bags. The sales lady told me the leather gets better with time and I need not worry about knocking it around a bit. The long strap is perfect too! Is it okay if I join your club once I have the Velo? Again, thanks for all your input -- it really helped me zoom in on what I needed/wanted. LOVE IT!


 
We can't wait to see your new Velo and modeling pics! Welcome!


----------



## madeofdreams

I hadn't been following the new G12 bags for SS2012 as I had been Bal content for a while. 

I was in the lift yesterday carrying my Sang G21 GST City when a girl stepped in with her Anthracite G12 bag. As her back was facing me, I had a good opportunity to examine her bag. I was shocked to realise that her strap was half the width of mine! I mean I knew Bal had been cutting back (and hence G12) etc but wow, to even need to cut back on the leather strap?! I am on the fence now even though I like some of the FW2012 colours coming up. Yikes.


----------



## amandacasey

I know what you mean, the strap on my glycine pt seems thinner than on my gsh 08 turquoise. I figured thats how the pt straps always were bc I don't have any other PTs, but that's not the case


----------



## cat1967

Everything is thinner, smaller, lesser ...  The strap on my Velo RH is ofcourse the same as it is RH, but the tassels are not double (thick) as they were on my bags from last season.  Everytime I pull to unzip I think the tassel is going to stay half in my hand and half on the bag, that's how thin they are.  How costly could they be!


----------



## edgy

hi there 
did anyone see this bag before?
http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/48121/1111761810/1/DEFAULT
the strap is weird! i wonder if it suppose to be worn on shoulder or crossbody!


----------



## shelzbags

edgy said:


> hi there
> did anyone see this bag before?
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/48121/1111761810/1/DEFAULT
> the strap is weird! i wonder if it suppose to be worn on shoulder or crossbody!


 
That is NOT a Part Time; I worry about authenticity when the seller can't even get the style name correct. Not saying the bag
is not authentic, just that it isn't a part time. There have been instances in the past when resellers have sold counterfeit Bals--the Ladies on the Authenticate thread could make a judgement on this bag.


----------



## cat1967

Very strange.  I thought that this seller only sold authentic items.  I guess we have to authenticate all items from all seller from now on.


----------



## edgy

the leather looks authentic but the style ?!!


----------



## lilcaligrl56

quick question. I am new to balenciaga handbags. Do ALL balenciaga handbags have the same zippers??? thanks!


----------



## pbdb

meandmarc said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.  However, what is a "Velo GSH" bag?  I am not familiar with the Bbag terminology yet.



Been away on a holiday with family, but now am back.
GSH means the original giant silver hardware or nowadays they call it G21.


----------



## cat1967

lilcaligrl56 said:


> quick question. I am new to balenciaga handbags. Do ALL balenciaga handbags have the same zippers??? thanks!



No.  Regular Hardware bags have thinner zippers as to Giant Hardware ones.


----------



## mimsyful

Hi girls! 
Im new here... Can I ask if it's okay to ask if The Balenciaga Town is available in HK? I'm from Manila and my bf is going to HK this May... Would anyone here know???
Thank you


----------



## MAGJES

It bothers me when you list a Bal bag as Brand New in the title then in your description you find this........."_this xxx bag is BRAND NEW; *she was gently worn less than eight times."*_

Am I the only one thinking this is misleading and wrong?


----------



## LuvAllBags

MAGJES said:


> It bothers me when you list a Bal bag as Brand New in the title then in your description you find this........."_this xxx bag is BRAND NEW; *she was gently worn less than eight times."*_
> 
> Am I the only one thinking this is misleading and wrong?


Completely agree...new is new...used is used.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone, I'm new here  I don't have any Bal's yet, but I am buying one this coming Friday! My work allows us to pick two handbags a year to get at a generous discount, so I figure I should go for a Bal! I'm sad though because the SA in the Bal section told me that the Giant 21 bags are being discontinued??? This sounds strange.. Is this true?


----------



## cat1967

sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here  I don't have any Bal's yet, but I am buying one this coming Friday! My work allows us to pick two handbags a year to get at a generous discount, so I figure I should go for a Bal! I'm sad though because the SA in the Bal section told me that the Giant 21 bags are being discontinued??? This sounds strange.. Is this true?



Yes, it is true, however, you can find many Giant21 Balbags online as well as in many Boutiques.  Since you live in London try Harvey Nichols or Selfridges and other retailers which you will find in the Reputable Stores section of this forum.  I ordered mine from Balenciaga London Boutique (I live in Greece).  They may still have some available.


----------



## sabrunka

cat1967 said:


> Yes, it is true, however, you can find many Giant21 Balbags online as well as in many Boutiques.  Since you live in London try Harvey Nichols or Selfridges and other retailers which you will find in the Reputable Stores section of this forum.  I ordered mine from Balenciaga London Boutique (I live in Greece).  They may still have some available.



Thanks! The thing is, I get a large discount where I work, so I will be getting my bag from there for sure!! I was told they had a few part times and works in the backroom with the giant hardware, so I'll take a peek tomorrow!  It is sad though that they are going soon... I find them to be gorgeous!


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAGJES said:


> It bothers me when you list a Bal bag as Brand New in the title then in your description you find this........."_this xxx bag is BRAND NEW; *she was gently worn less than eight times."*_
> 
> Am I the only one thinking this is misleading and wrong?



Completely agree!


----------



## cat1967

sabrunka said:


> Thanks! The thing is, I get a large discount where I work, so I will be getting my bag from there for sure!! I was told they had a few part times and works in the backroom with the giant hardware, so I'll take a peek tomorrow!  It is sad though that they are going soon... I find them to be gorgeous!



First of all,  you are one lucky girl getting a discount on a Balbag.  I have to come work where you work  Both the Part Time and the Work are great bags, very spacious.  The Work doesn't have a shoulder strap but it can be easily worn on the shoulder from the handles since especially on the Giant ones they are quite wide.  So do try it.  The Part Time has the advantage that it can be worn both ways.  I enjoy both of them equally.  The Rose Gold Giant is very nice.  I have all three of them but the RGGH is my favourite.  Of course it depends on the combo.  Enjoy your peek tomorrow and do let me know of the colors.  Also have in mind that even if you don't find something you like you can always buy one and sell it and enjoy the discount for yourself.


----------



## sabrunka

cat1967 said:


> First of all,  you are one lucky girl getting a discount on a Balbag.  I have to come work where you work  Both the Part Time and the Work are great bags, very spacious.  The Work doesn't have a shoulder strap but it can be easily worn on the shoulder from the handles since especially on the Giant ones they are quite wide.  So do try it.  The Part Time has the advantage that it can be worn both ways.  I enjoy both of them equally.  The Rose Gold Giant is very nice.  I have all three of them but the RGGH is my favourite.  Of course it depends on the combo.  Enjoy your peek tomorrow and do let me know of the colors.  Also have in mind that even if you don't find something you like you can always buy one and sell it and enjoy the discount for yourself.




Thanks for the help! I am excited to see what they have hiding in the back hehe. And I will let you know what I find! Lol a lot of people do that actually, and lose their job! Our team of security is very thorough... Lol, I am a good girl, and I want to keep the bags for myself!!


----------



## boarbb

MAGJES said:


> It bothers me when you list a Bal bag as Brand New in the title then in your description you find this........."_this xxx bag is BRAND NEW; *she was gently worn less than eight times."*_
> 
> Am I the only one thinking this is misleading and wrong?



I agree...........!!


----------



## cat1967

sabrunka said:


> Thanks for the help! I am excited to see what they have hiding in the back hehe. And I will let you know what I find! Lol a lot of people do that actually, and lose their job! Our team of security is very thorough... Lol, I am a good girl, and I want to keep the bags for myself!!



Oh :shame: Sorry for suggesting that!  You see I don't know where you work so I wouldn't know the regulations.  Anyway, you can always do with as many Balbags as you can.  I wouldn't buy one if I had it double, otherwise it is a great chance when you have a discount.  
So, I am waiting for you to tell me your choices.  I am very curious now!!!


----------



## cat1967

MAGJES said:


> It bothers me when you list a Bal bag as Brand New in the title then in your description you find this........."_this xxx bag is BRAND NEW; *she was gently worn less than eight times."*_
> 
> Am I the only one thinking this is misleading and wrong?



I couldn't agree more!  Say slightly worn or something else but not new!


----------



## sabrunka

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Oh :shame: Sorry for suggesting that!  You see I don't know where you work so I wouldn't know the regulations.  Anyway, you can always do with as many Balbags as you can.  I wouldn't buy one if I had it double, otherwise it is a great chance when you have a discount.
> So, I am waiting for you to tell me your choices.  I am very curious now!!!



Hahaha it's ok, no worries!! Would be a good business but it would end very quickly haha.  Ok so ladies, work in gris poivre brogue or work in anthracite giant silver hardware??? Hope I have my terms correct hahaha...


----------



## pbdb

I go for Anthra with GSH Work.


----------



## cat1967

sabrunka said:


> Hahaha it's ok, no worries!! Would be a good business but it would end very quickly haha.  Ok so ladies, work in gris poivre brogue or work in anthracite giant silver hardware??? Hope I have my terms correct hahaha...




Anthracite GSH is fantastic.  I also thought of getting one but I have it in Dark Night and Papyrus.  Get the Anthra.  It is rare and it goes with everything.


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks guys! Before you even answered, I put that one on hold, looks gorgeous on me!! I'll post pix Friday when I get it!


----------



## sharilie

Hi Ladies! I have to rant somewhere! I'm selling my bbag from 2008 in an auction, start price 1&euro;. The listing says that is used. 5 min. after I listed it I get a mail saying that this person is ok with giving me 50&euro; since I have used it! Few min. later, a second mail in which someone is offering me 70&euro;! WTH? Does this happen to you too?

Thanks!


----------



## lucy_liu71

OMGGGGGGGGGG!!! PERFORATED BAGS ON BAL.COM! the sorbet dots!!!!! sooo pretty!! tempete polka dots!! should i get one??

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...sic/balenciaga-city-dots_804546492.html?wa=ie

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...lenciaga-city-polka-dots_804834144.html?wa=ie


----------



## boarbb

lucy_liu71 said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGG!!! PERFORATED BAGS ON BAL.COM! the sorbet dots!!!!! sooo pretty!! tempete polka dots!! should i get one??
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...sic/balenciaga-city-dots_804546492.html?wa=ie
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...lenciaga-city-polka-dots_804834144.html?wa=ie



These are soooo cuteeee! You should get one of these!!!i like the bigger dots one


----------



## baglover90

ok, so I went to the mall with my friend yesterday and couldn't help but noticing all the wannabe balenciaga's they sold in stores. One of them was actually made of genuine leather but the combo kinda looked like a 03 ph caramel city. Then in another store I saw a clutch that was huge, orange, and had GCH. is it just me, or do you find it annoying that we spend so much on something that everyone is knocking off?? I mean im used to seeing knockoffs in china town but not in stores at a mall. It was just surreal to me. all I can say is those fakes have NOTHING on on my bals!


----------



## Conni618

sharilie said:


> Hi Ladies! I have to rant somewhere! I'm selling my bbag from 2008 in an auction, start price 1&euro;. The listing says that is used. 5 min. after I listed it I get a mail saying that this person is ok with giving me 50&euro; since I have used it! Few min. later, a second mail in which someone is offering me 70&euro;! WTH? Does this happen to you too?
> 
> Thanks!



It happens.  Everyone wants a bargain.  It's annoying, but it's probably good business to thank them for their interest and politely say that your starting price is the lowest you are willing to go.


----------



## PurseChick77

I really love the look of the Balenciaga City bag with giant hardware.  Here is my question, how much can you fit in one of them? I spotted a green one on Michelle Trachtenberg and was wondering which one it is??


----------



## PurseChick77

Whoops, here is the link to the pic! 
http://www.pursepage.com/balenciaga...alenciaga-purse-makes-us-green-with-envy.html


----------



## meandmarc

Thank you all you Bal Bag ladies! With all of your input on which bag to get to fit my needs, here are pictures of my 1ST bal bag and wallet.  It is the GSH Velo in black and I'm not sure the name of the wallet.  I'm leaving the Alexander Wang and Marc Jacobs forums and will now be here with all of you!  I'm already looking for another Bal bag.  Perhaps the City???  Thanks again.  This IS my new addiction!


----------



## meandmarc

City or work in black with silver??


----------



## sabrunka

I say City!! PS I have to rant as well here, I just got my new bag and want to wear her out but it's been raining for 2.5 weeks straight and I don't want her first journey to be a wet one ugh.


----------



## mere girl

sabrunka said:
			
		

> I say City!! PS I have to rant as well here, I just got my new bag and want to wear her out but it's been raining for 2.5 weeks straight and I don't want her first journey to be a wet one ugh.



Ha - how did I know you were in the UK! Hopefully you will get to use her soon..this rain can't last forever!


----------



## NANI1972

I have a hardware question. Is gold hardware discontinued completely? I see it on very few of the newer G12 bags. Just the Holiday collection and the DV that was just released are the only bags I recall seeing it on with the new hardware. Thanks


----------



## MrsMega

Hello girls!

I'm so happy I found this community. This is very helpful for me. Actually, I've been dreaming of a black giant city or giant work with silver hardwares for years but I'm a student and it's very expensive for me since bbags retail here in Paris for about 1300&#8364;. As I worked really hard these months, I thought I would give myself a gift, and buy my dream bag. The problem is that lot of bbags owners say that the leather is very fragile and that it's not made for daily use especially if we want to put heavy things in it like a computer.

Is that true?

Please help, I need your advice. I don't want to spend that much money in a bag that will be damaged in months. Thank you so much!


----------



## lucy_liu71

baglover90 said:


> ok, so I went to the mall with my friend yesterday and couldn't help but noticing all the wannabe balenciaga's they sold in stores. One of them was actually made of genuine leather but the combo kinda looked like a 03 ph caramel city. Then in another store I saw a clutch that was huge, orange, and had GCH. is it just me, or do you find it annoying that we spend so much on something that everyone is knocking off?? I mean im used to seeing knockoffs in china town but not in stores at a mall. It was just surreal to me. all I can say is those fakes have NOTHING on on my bals!



you said it sister!


----------



## lucy_liu71

NANI1972 said:


> I have a hardware question. Is gold hardware discontinued completely? I see it on very few of the newer G12 bags. Just the Holiday collection and the DV that was just released are the only bags I recall seeing it on with the new hardware. Thanks



yes unfortunately. they only have it for "limited" collections like holiday, DV, etc. i miss it


----------



## meandmarc

sabrunka said:


> I say City!! PS I have to rant as well here, I just got my new bag and want to wear her out but it's been raining for 2.5 weeks straight and I don't want her first journey to be a wet one ugh.


Rain, rain, go away . . .


----------



## MrsMega

Can someone please answer my question about the leather quality and if it's fine for a daily basis use?


----------



## sabrunka

MrsMega said:


> Can someone please answer my question about the leather quality and if it's fine for a daily basis use?



The bags are fine to handle what you carry.  Leather stretches and softens with use, so the bag will definitely feel and look different after using it for a while, but not in a bad way!


----------



## MrsMega

sabrunka said:


> The bags are fine to handle what you carry.  Leather stretches and softens with use, so the bag will definitely feel and look different after using it for a while, but not in a bad way!




Okay thank you so much for your opinion.


----------



## Superpamphile

hi, 

I have to say, that I bought a city suede one.. and it is falling apart! It is not a fake one, I bought it in a luxury boutique Avenue Louise in Bruxelles ( Louise54) more than 1000 euros.

I realy paid attention to it. It is still realy clean, but i wore it maybe 10 times, and the corners started to tear!

soooo desapointed.
:'(


----------



## allthatleather

Hello all!

I own a Balen with regular hardware.. Been using it for almost 3 years now and the button on the back handle is loosen. Im afraid that it might fall off on one occasion. Where do you suggest i go to have it repaired, as the Balen boutique in my country specifically refused to do so because i didn't buy the bag in their boutique? Thx


----------



## cat1967

allthatleather said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I own a Balen with regular hardware.. Been using it for almost 3 years now and the button on the back handle is loosen. Im afraid that it might fall off on one occasion. Where do you suggest i go to have it repaired, as the Balen boutique in my country specifically refused to do so because i didn't buy the bag in their boutique? Thx



I cannot tell you what to do, but if I were you I would try to screw it with my fingers of course so as not to damage anything.  If you took it to a shoe repair store they might be able to fix it but sometimes they are careless about the leather and you might find scratches afterwards.  In any case don't wear it unless you have it fixed because it it gets lost you will have even bigger problems sending it to Balenciaga.  You could also contact Balenciaga Italy to ask since the bags are made there.  Hope something works because it is really a pity for you not to be able to use it as usual.


----------



## Superpamphile

Superpamphile said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> I have to say, that I bought a city suede one.. and it is falling apart! It is not a fake one, I bought it in a luxury boutique Avenue Louise in Bruxelles ( Louise54) more than 1000 euros.
> 
> I realy paid attention to it. It is still realy clean, but i wore it maybe 10 times, and the corners started to tear!
> 
> soooo desapointed.
> :'(



What do you suggest? 
Should i send it tp balenciaga?!
I dont feel like waring it anymore (
I used it maybe 10 times. 
A shame..


----------



## baglover90

Superpamphile said:
			
		

> What do you suggest?
> Should i send it tp balenciaga?!
> I dont feel like waring it anymore (
> I used it maybe 10 times.
> A shame..



I'm sooooo sorry! I would be heart broken if I were you! There's no harm is trying to go to bal, but I think maybe the suade is just far more delicate than the other leathers.


----------



## cat1967

Superpamphile said:


> What do you suggest?
> Should i send it tp balenciaga?!
> I dont feel like waring it anymore (
> I used it maybe 10 times.
> A shame..




Send it back????  I would go there screaming!!!  Get it there ASAP.
However, Good Luck is in order since I guess they are only interested in selling and not in serving and keeping the customers satisfied.


----------



## baglover90

I know iv seen a post about before but I cnt find it...anyone know if I can buy tassels at a boutique with no receipt? And how much are they?


----------



## ladygear

Superpamphile thanks for sharing your experience. Hopefully Bal can help you.


----------



## ladygear

I hope some ladies can help me out. I am totally new to this forum and Bal. While browsing inventory on Bluefly, I stumbled upon a Whiskey Lambskin Velo with a perforated trim--which i just LOVE. I have to say that this is the bag that made me want a Bal in the first place. It's an old style, but I don't know which year. Does anyone know? It lists 2 style numbers.

Balenciaga Style #266436
Lambskin; Italy; style#318253601

http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-w...rtner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Balenciaga_tote-bags


----------



## PinayRN

baglover90 said:
			
		

> I know iv seen a post about before but I cnt find it...anyone know if I can buy tassels at a boutique with no receipt? And how much are they?



i called one of the boutiques in new york. they sent me a new tassels (rouille) without charge. that was a year ago. i told the guy in repair dept. i didn't have any receipt since i got it from
real deal collection and he was nice enough to send me one.


----------



## baglover90

PinayRN said:
			
		

> i called one of the boutiques in new york. they sent me a new tassels (rouille) without charge. that was a year ago. i told the guy in repair dept. i didn't have any receipt since i got it from
> real deal collection and he was nice enough to send me one.



that's amazing! I'll be sure to call them! Thank you!


----------



## baglover90

ladygear said:
			
		

> I hope some ladies can help me out. I am totally new to this forum and Bal. While browsing inventory on Bluefly, I stumbled upon a Whiskey Lambskin Velo with a perforated trim--which i just LOVE. I have to say that this is the bag that made me want a Bal in the first place. It's an old style, but I don't know which year. Does anyone know? It lists 2 style numbers.
> 
> Balenciaga Style #266436
> Lambskin; Italy; style#318253601
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-whiskey-lambskin-velo-large-bag/PRODUCT_FEED/318253601/detail.fly?referer=ca_shopstyle&cm_mmc=ca_shopstyle-_-Balenciaga-_-tote-bags-_-3182536&partner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Balenciaga_tote-bags



I wouldn't trust bluefly, they have sold fakes in the past!


----------



## ladygear

yeah...bluefly's got me wondering.

Bal replied within a few hours regarding the purse in the link. 1584euros (1,992usd) plus the 99euro shipping fee from Cannes. Somehow i feel it's slightly high for a Velo. Any thoughts as to the price? The Brogues city on the Bal u.s. website is 2,045usd.

http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-wh...iaga_tote-bags


----------



## cat1967

ladygear said:


> yeah...bluefly's got me wondering.
> 
> Bal replied within a few hours regarding the purse in the link. 1584euros (1,992usd) plus the 99euro shipping fee from Cannes. Somehow i feel it's slightly high for a Velo. Any thoughts as to the price? The Brogues city on the Bal u.s. website is 2,045usd.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-wh...iaga_tote-bags



I have never seen this bag IRL I mean the style.  However, don't compare styles, the City and the Velo have the same price whether RH or GH.  The price you received from Cannes  is definitely the correct one if they say so and the shipping fee depends on where the package will be shipped to.


----------



## PinayRN

have u guys received email about a sale in las vegas crystals city center? i saw velo and city in hamilton leather ( bourdeaux, glycine etc.) on sale at 30% off. From $1945 down to $1359.


----------



## Superpamphile

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Send it back????  I would go there screaming!!!  Get it there ASAP.
> However, Good Luck is in order since I guess they are only interested in selling and not in serving and keeping the customers satisfied.



Thanx for your advice. I took it back. I was expecting to have ro explain.. To argue, to scream..

No... She said : "Ok, we will send it back. It might take time(...) but they will fix it!! "

I was very impressed. She said the bag looks like new, and that she knew there was troubles with another suede one they sold!

So, good news for me... 

Thanx for your reply, you made me decide to go back.. I nearly trashed it !


----------



## baglover90

Superpamphile said:
			
		

> Thanx for your advice. I took it back. I was expecting to have ro explain.. To argue, to scream..
> 
> No... She said : "Ok, we will send it back. It might take time(...) but they will fix it!! "
> 
> I was very impressed. She said the bag looks like new, and that she knew there was troubles with another suede one they sold!
> 
> So, good news for me...
> 
> Thanx for your reply, you made me decide to go back.. I nearly trashed it !



so happy it worked out for you! one point for bal's customer service!hehe.


----------



## cat1967

Superpamphile said:


> Thanx for your advice. I took it back. I was expecting to have ro explain.. To argue, to scream..
> 
> No... She said : "Ok, we will send it back. It might take time(...) but they will fix it!! "
> 
> I was very impressed. She said the bag looks like new, and that she knew there was troubles with another suede one they sold!
> 
> So, good news for me...
> 
> Thanx for your reply, you made me decide to go back.. I nearly trashed it !




I am so so glad for you!!!  I am also glad that eventually Bal has decided to do something for their customers.  Well done for you and for them.


----------



## Superpamphile

cat1967 said:
			
		

> I am so so glad for you!!!  I am also glad that eventually Bal has decided to do something for their customers.  Well done for you and for them.



Thanx a lot for your advice.. , i so.much feel better  anger is gone
I thought they would have told me that nothing can be done, because i bought it in december 2011..
You maded,me deel like i had to go. Thanx.


----------



## cat1967

Superpamphile said:


> Thanx a lot for your advice.. , i so.much feel better  anger is gone
> I thought they would have told me that nothing can be done, because i bought it in december 2011..
> You maded,me deel like i had to go. Thanx.



You're so welcome!


----------



## teddiescorner

Hi Bal ladies. Please excuse me butting into your chat thread. I didn't really want to start a new thread but I need some advice so I hope you'll bear with me. I usually hang out on the Mulberry forum but have recently developed Bal lust. This seems to happen a lot amongst the Mulberry ladies and it's contagious. I bought my first City, Anthacite mini rose gold HW a short time ago and adore it. Wanting, no, needing another fix I have just taken delivery of another City, chèvre chataigne with silver mini HW. The SA didn't tell me it was chèvre and it was quite a shock when it arrived. The colour is lovely, I'm quite conservative, and the silver mini HW is beautiful. My question is will the chèvre become smooshy with use? It's quite stiff atm and the bag is looking more of a tote iykwim. Has anyone got a pic of a used chevre or can you point me in the right direction please? Tia.


----------



## airina666

Wondering what's the difference between the color Poppy (bracelet) and Coquelicot?


----------



## cat1967

Have any of you girls checked the S/S 2013 swatches from lovebbags.com?  Almost all of them remind me of a color from the past with a different name, which is good for me and my pocket.  Maybe this time I won't be too tempted to buy a new bag and save some euros!!!


----------



## Bichette

Just received my beautiful Bleu Cobalt Mini Pompon, but I'm wondering how much distressing is too much. The leather is so dry on the handles and bottom that the veins are white (the rest is gorgeous). I know that leather appearance is a question of personal taste, but I wonder if the whiteness will go away as I wear it or condition it or if for that price I shouldn't even have to ask myself that kind of question. What do you think? I love the style/color combo, but still.


----------



## Bichette

Airina666, I thought there was no difference between the 2 colors (Coquelicot is French for Poppy).


----------



## t_lo

Bichette said:


> Airina666, I thought there was no difference between the 2 colors (Coquelicot is French for Poppy).


 
exactly correct


----------



## shelzbags

teddiescorner said:


> Hi Bal ladies. Please excuse me butting into your chat thread. I didn't really want to start a new thread but I need some advice so I hope you'll bear with me. I usually hang out on the Mulberry forum but have recently developed Bal lust. This seems to happen a lot amongst the Mulberry ladies and it's contagious. I bought my first City, Anthacite mini rose gold HW a short time ago and adore it. Wanting, no, needing another fix I have just taken delivery of another City, chèvre chataigne with silver mini HW. The SA didn't tell me it was chèvre and it was quite a shock when it arrived. The colour is lovely, I'm quite conservative, and the silver mini HW is beautiful. My question is will the chèvre become smooshy with use? It's quite stiff atm and the bag is looking more of a tote iykwim. Has anyone got a pic of a used chevre or can you point me in the right direction please? Tia.


 
I don't know if you started a different thread or if someone answered your question somewhere else, but your City will definitely soften over time and become very smooshy. It doesn't take long. Congrats on your beautiful bag; post pictures sometime!


----------



## teddiescorner

shelzbags said:
			
		

> I don't know if you started a different thread or if someone answered your question somewhere else, but your City will definitely soften over time and become very smooshy. It doesn't take long. Congrats on your beautiful bag; post pictures sometime!



Thank you Sheizbags.


----------



## airina666

Bichette said:


> Airina666, I thought there was no difference between the 2 colors (Coquelicot is French for Poppy).



many thanks


----------



## cat1967

Bichette said:


> Just received my beautiful Bleu Cobalt Mini Pompon, but I'm wondering how much distressing is too much. The leather is so dry on the handles and bottom that the veins are white (the rest is gorgeous). I know that leather appearance is a question of personal taste, but I wonder if the whiteness will go away as I wear it or condition it or if for that price I shouldn't even have to ask myself that kind of question. What do you think? I love the style/color combo, but still.



I am so sorry. Especially the bottom looks really used. I had the same with a bag I found in oue boutique. I don't know if they had it in the windows for long or what but it looked 4 years old at least. I am sure it will not show that white veiny if you put cream or leather honey on it but I wouldn't. If I were you I would send it back instead of experimenting.


----------



## Bichette

cat1967 said:


> I am so sorry. Especially the bottom looks really used. I had the same with a bag I found in oue boutique. I don't know if they had it in the windows for long or what but it looked 4 years old at least. I am sure it will not show that white veiny if you put cream or leather honey on it but I wouldn't. If I were you I would send it back instead of experimenting.



Thanks for the response. I suppose I should send it back but I can't make up my mind. I wonder if I should request an exchange for exactly the same bag, just another one, at Bal online.


----------



## cat1967

Bichette said:


> Thanks for the response. I suppose I should send it back but I can't make up my mind. I wonder if I should request an exchange for exactly the same bag, just another one, at Bal online.



Yes I think that's what you should do. Exchange it for the same and explain why so that the don't send you the same or similar thing.


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Hey everyone!
I registered a long time ago but here's my first legitimate question to every Balenciaga lover out there so...

I'm a student and it took me a while, but I saved enough money to buy myself a Balenciaga Clip M (but it might as well be a L, I haven't made up my mind yet) from the official site. The fact is, I don't really know what color would be best. I was leaning towards Black at the beginning, obviously, but in my opinion the leather looks kind of odd in that color. It looks like faux leather.
So I thought, Anthracite would look good, right? But some pictures from bloggers I found online show Anthracite as a totally different color (much lighter) than the one I saw on the site.

Thoughts? What's a neutral, good looking color? It would be my first Bal and even though it's not crazy expensive, I want to get it right 

Thanks in advance to everyone!

PS: I'm a boy and I'm not much flamboyant, so no Poppy or Azure


----------



## cat1967

GabrieLouboutin said:


> Hey everyone!
> I registered a long time ago but here's my first legitimate question to every Balenciaga lover out there so...
> 
> I'm a student and it took me a while, but I saved enough money to buy myself a Balenciaga Clip M (but it might as well be a L, I haven't made up my mind yet) from the official site. The fact is, I don't really know what color would be best. I was leaning towards Black at the beginning, obviously, but in my opinion the leather looks kind of odd in that color. It looks like faux leather.
> So I thought, Anthracite would look good, right? But some pictures from bloggers I found online show Anthracite as a totally different color (much lighter) than the one I saw on the site.
> 
> Thoughts? What's a neutral, good looking color? It would be my first Bal and even though it's not crazy expensive, I want to get it right
> 
> Thanks in advance to everyone!
> 
> PS: I'm a boy and I'm not much flamboyant, so no Poppy or Azure



I would try Anthracite if I were you. It is not that lighter than black. I have both black and anthra in four bags two and two.  Anthra is definitely my favorite as it goes with everything. So that is my advice to you. Also have in mind that Anthra is a unique color not one easily found or replicated as it is not simply grey. It is a chameleon color which looks different depending on the lighting. I hope I have been of some help


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

cat1967 said:


> I would try Anthracite if I were you. It is not that lighter than black. I have both black and anthra in four bags two and two.  Anthra is definitely my favorite as it goes with everything. So that is my advice to you. Also have in mind that Anthra is a unique color not one easily found or replicated as it is not simply grey. It is a chameleon color which looks different depending on the lighting. I hope I have been of some help


Ooh, I see. That's probably why it seemed different in every picture I found online. I'll go for Anthracite then, thank you very much!


----------



## cat1967

GabrieLouboutin said:


> Ooh, I see. That's probably why it seemed different in every picture I found online. I'll go for Anthracite then, thank you very much!


You're welcome!


----------



## cfca22

Hello everyone I'm a newbie here in the Bal forum. I started a thread with this question, but no luck yet.

I just received my first part time and it's brand new and the tags that come with the bag say 2010. Is this normal?


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> Hello everyone I'm a newbie here in the Bal forum. I started a thread with this question, but no luck yet.
> 
> I just received my first part time and it's brand new and the tags that come with the bag say 2010. Is this normal?



Yes, it is normal.  Here in Greece we have older bags like yours which are brand new of course (with the current price, unfortunatelly).  It also depends on the color.  I ordered a Cyclamen last month which was older color but the bag was brand new.  This is actually good when you need a color out of the current season.


----------



## cfca22

cat1967 said:


> Yes, it is normal.  Here in Greece we have older bags like yours which are brand new of course (with the current price, unfortunatelly).  It also depends on the color.  I ordered a Cyclamen last month which was older color but the bag was brand new.  This is actually good when you need a color out of the current season.



Thanks for your response.

Where in the tag can I find the color of the bag? In pictures in looks black in real life it looks different


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Where in the tag can I find the color of the bag? In pictures in looks black in real life it looks different


The color should be on the sticker on the paper tag above the price.  Are you sure it is Black, or could it be Anthracite?


----------



## cfca22

cat1967 said:


> The color should be on the sticker on the paper tag above the price.  Are you sure it is Black, or could it be Anthracite?



I have attached my tags.


----------



## jazzye

Hi everyone, I just got my first bbag in Coq and I love the color!  However, the leather is really fragile. Do I have to worry about fading? And how long can a bbag last?  I'm not gonna use it everyday.


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> I have attached my tags.



I can't tell from the tags because they are different from ours.  Here there is a sticker on the tag.  I will go check my black ones.


----------



## cfca22

cat1967 said:


> I can't tell from the tags because they are different from ours.  Here there is a sticker on the tag.  I will go check my black ones.



thank you


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> I have attached my tags.



I have another tag which opens like a card and in it I have the first tag that you have and another one which again opens like a card which has the color NERO
the model Classic City, some numbers, a barcode and the price.


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> thank you


I can tell that you are very worried about this bag, why?  It is authentic since you bought it from the Boutique, but anyway why don't you send it back while you have time, because they have a very strict policy at least in Europe.  It was 30 days, in the rest of Europe, 15 here in Greece and not knowing it I had great trouble.  I had to "fight" to have it changed for a more expensive one, imagine.
Call them and send it back so that you can relax, tell them that you feel the color is different from the pictures you have seen and the bag you actually ordered.
If you can send me pictures of the bag.  I am really curious to see!


----------



## chanet

Hi, I have some question about my Bbag city in light grey. I was bought my Bbag at shop balenciaga ocean terminal in HK (0n 19 Apr 2012). Then I came back to Thailand. I just looking for the paper tag code, but it don't have any paper tag in my bag. It's normally?. What should I do?. Can I check with the shop at ocean terminal? Thank you.


Code at the metal tag is:
Balenciaga Paris
N'13913L
115748

Code in the leather tag is:
115748-1248
530854
made in itary


----------



## 161cm

Hello! 

I'm new to TPF, and I have an internship this summer. So I was thinking I could buy my first designer bag in August! But I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to choose.

1. Balenciaga City in Black
2. Alexander Wang Rocco with Brass hardware
3. Celine black zipper cabas


(I'm also posting these in the respective designer threads )

Thank you!


----------



## cat1967

161cm said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to TPF, and I have an internship this summer. So I was thinking I could buy my first designer bag in August! But I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to choose.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in Black
> 2. Alexander Wang Rocco with Brass hardware
> 3. Celine black zipper cabas
> 
> 
> (I'm also posting these in the respective designer threads )
> 
> Thank you!


Buy the City most definitely!


----------



## Bichette

161cm said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to TPF, and I have an internship this summer. So I was thinking I could buy my first designer bag in August! But I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to choose.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in Black
> 2. Alexander Wang Rocco with Brass hardware
> 3. Celine black zipper cabas
> 
> 
> (I'm also posting these in the respective designer threads )
> 
> Thank you!




I vote for the City too! Can't get enough of mine...


----------



## stephci

Any advice on buying my frist Bbag?! style and colour?


----------



## 161cm

cat1967 said:


> Buy the City most definitely!





Bichette said:


> I vote for the City too! Can't get enough of mine...



Thanks  I think I decided on the city. Just got to save up a little bit more!


----------



## cfca22

stephci said:


> Any advice on buying my frist Bbag?! style and colour?



My first was a part time I love it. I was going for the city but PT won and I ended up with black


----------



## stephci

cfca22 said:


> My first was a part time I love it. I was going for the city but PT won and I ended up with black


I want this bag as my every day, so i was thinking the part time might be too small

Also im debating bewteen black, anthracite and gris tarmac!


----------



## cfca22

stephci said:


> I want this bag as my every day, so i was thinking the part time might be too small
> 
> Also im debating bewteen black, anthracite and gris tarmac!



I use mine everyday and I like to carry a lot and to be honest I still have room left. The Part time is longer that the city. Have you tried the Velo or work?


----------



## stephci

cfca22 said:


> I use mine everyday and I like to carry a lot and to be honest I still have room left. The Part time is longer that the city. Have you tried the Velo or work?


 
I feel like velo is too long and work might be too big ahha, i havent had a chance to try them on in person so i might change my mind

thanks for the advice thought!


----------



## cfca22

stephci said:


> I feel like velo is too long and work might be too big ahha, i havent had a chance to try them on in person so i might change my mind
> 
> thanks for the advice thought!



No problem. My top 2 were the velo and city, and didn't end of with either one
Velo's strap was too long for me I'm 4'11" and the city I felt it looked too small. Try going to the clubhouse section that's what I did before going to the boutique. Good Luck


----------



## ieweuyhs

stephci said:


> I feel like velo is too long and work might be too big ahha, i havent had a chance to try them on in person so i might change my mind
> 
> thanks for the advice thought!



Weird that you describe the Velo as long, unless you're referring to the strap?

Sizewise, City < Velo or Part Time (both are of similar sizes) < Work.

If you're afraid that a PT is too small, then I doubt the Work would be too big. PT and Work are almost the same in terms of base area; the only difference is that a Work is a bit taller. 

You can check out this thread for some ideas of how big the bags are:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ze-comparison-thread-641103.html#post17124797


----------



## stephci

ieweuyhs said:


> Weird that you describe the Velo as long, unless you're referring to the strap?
> 
> Sizewise, City < Velo or Part Time (both are of similar sizes) < Work.
> 
> If you're afraid that a PT is too small, then I doubt the Work would be too big. PT and Work are almost the same in terms of base area; the only difference is that a Work is a bit taller.
> 
> You can check out this thread for some ideas of how big the bags are:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ze-comparison-thread-641103.html#post17124797


 
Great thanks!! yes i do mean strap size as beng to long! i think ill be choosing between city and part time


----------



## elzi

Balenciaga is driving me crazy! First I can't decide between the city, velo or part time. And then I can't decide on the colour 
I eventually decided to get the City in Gris Tarmac cos I love my greys and navyblues.
Hope I made the right decision! Wish I can just have them all 
Can't wait for it to be delivered!


----------



## b.obsessed

City or Velo? Can anyone advise?
City seems more common and well loved but I like the longer strap and double loop option.
Also cassis or cumin. Saw it online but the pics don't seem to match those irl? 
Would greatly appreciate someone who can share some first hand experience on how user friendly these 2 designs are?
Thanks


----------



## cat1967

b.obsessed said:


> City or Velo? Can anyone advise?
> City seems more common and well loved but I like the longer strap and double loop option.
> Also cassis or cumin. Saw it online but the pics don't seem to match those irl?
> Would greatly appreciate someone who can share some first hand experience on how user friendly these 2 designs are?
> Thanks



I have both Citys and Velos.  The City is a nice bag which can be also worn in the evening easily.  It holds a lot.  You can see it in the thread 'What's in your bag?'.  The Velo is very spacious and it can be worn cross body, although it goes too low IMO.  When shopping I always take my Velos.  I don't know what to tell you.  I love them both.  I think the City is more cute than Velo.  As far as the color is concerned, I like Cassis very much but I don't know how versatile this color is it depends on your outfits.  Cumin is more neutral.  So I guess I would go for that if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

I am looking to purchase my first bbag (finally!!) and need help in choosing a color.  Im looking at the black or the red (coq?).  I want a jet black type or a bright red w no orange undertones.  Has anyone seen these current colors and can offer input?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## cat1967

You can see Coq in my avatar.  I would go for black first since it's your first Bbag and then Coq or maybe both!


----------



## b.obsessed

cat1967 said:


> I have both Citys and Velos.  The City is a nice bag which can be also worn in the evening easily.  It holds a lot.  You can see it in the thread 'What's in your bag?'.  The Velo is very spacious and it can be worn cross body, although it goes too low IMO.  When shopping I always take my Velos.  I don't know what to tell you.  I love them both.  I think the City is more cute than Velo.  As far as the color is concerned, I like Cassis very much but I don't know how versatile this color is it depends on your outfits.  Cumin is more neutral.  So I guess I would go for that if I had to choose between the two.



thanks for sharing. i tend to stuff more in my bags when they are larger, so the city might be a better option.... but i can't decide and it may just mean i will have to get both (?!) one will stay in the closet, in hiding for awhile. ;p


----------



## cat1967

You don't need to hide any bag in the closet.  I have many and I enjoy rotating a lot.  I never hold a bag for a second day.  Of course this means taking out all the stuff and putting them in another which I hated in the past but now with Bals I enjoy it.  Of course all this is up to you.


----------



## shelzbags

cat1967 said:


> You don't need to hide any bag in the closet. I have many and I enjoy rotating a lot. I never hold a bag for a second day. Of course this means taking out all the stuff and putting them in another which I hated in the past but now with Bals I enjoy it. Of course all this is up to you.


 
I'm just like *cat1967. *Part of my wardrobe change includes changing my bag nearly every day. It helps keep my bag from getting cluttered, and rotating your bags helps decrease the wear, IMO. I can be very fast moving my stuff from one bag to another. You can't go wrong with either style, and especially not with both!


----------



## madforhandbags

LAvuittongirl said:


> I am looking to purchase my first bbag (finally!!) and need help in choosing a color.  Im looking at the black or the red (coq?).  I want a jet black type or a bright red w no orange undertones.  Has anyone seen these current colors and can offer input?  Thank you!!!!



I have a Coq Town and I think of it as lipstick red.  I don't see any orange undertones in mine.  It's a beautiful color, imo.


----------



## b.obsessed

cat1967 said:


> I have both Citys and Velos.  The City is a nice bag which can be also worn in the evening easily.  It holds a lot.  You can see it in the thread 'What's in your bag?'.  The Velo is very spacious and it can be worn cross body, although it goes too low IMO.  When shopping I always take my Velos.  I don't know what to tell you.  I love them both.  I think the City is more cute than Velo.  As far as the color is concerned, I like Cassis very much but I don't know how versatile this color is it depends on your outfits.  Cumin is more neutral.  So I guess I would go for that if I had to choose between the two.



thanks! i finally got the cassis with mrggh!


----------



## cat1967

b.obsessed said:


> thanks! i finally got the cassis with mrggh!


Oh Congratulations!  Please post some pictures I am about to purchase a Cassis.  Could you please describe the color?  Does it have purple undertone?  Is it too dark?


----------



## cat1967

I thought of purchasing a Town since it's the only style I have not got.  Then I thought it should be a dark color as there is color transfer with the light ones, I have experienced that with a Velo.  Do you think buying Cassis is a good decision?  I haven't seen the color IRL as most of them and I am doubtful as I want it to be dark but not dull.  Please help me make a decision here.


----------



## b.obsessed

cat1967 said:


> Oh Congratulations!  Please post some pictures I am about to purchase a Cassis.  Could you please describe the color?  Does it have purple undertone?  Is it too dark?



My first Bal... and I am in looooove!
The leather seems buttery and has a little sheen to it, just the shade i  wanted, not too dark and a little more purplish than the hamilton. I  took the photo right by the window to catch the best colour in natural  light. 
Now I have to protect the whole bag before using it... any suggestions? I  usually just send my bags to colourwash for water protection coating.  Is that sufficient?
Also, can anyone help confirm that i received all the tags? this is my  first Bal and first time buying from keprxxx.com so i want to be extra  sure. 

THANKS!


----------



## cat1967

b.obsessed said:


> My first Bal... and I am in looooove!
> The leather seems buttery and has a little sheen to it, just the shade i  wanted, not too dark and a little more purplish than the hamilton. I  took the photo right by the window to catch the best colour in natural  light.
> Now I have to protect the whole bag before using it... any suggestions? I  usually just send my bags to colourwash for water protection coating.  Is that sufficient?
> Also, can anyone help confirm that i received all the tags? this is my  first Bal and first time buying from keprxxx.com so i want to be extra  sure.
> 
> THANKS!


Congratulations for this beautiful bag.  Thank you for posting the picture.  It looks great.  As far as conditioning is concerned, I don't usually condition them when I buy them, but if you want to then you'd better use the Balenciaga nourishing cream or Leather Honey.  They don't change the color in anyway.  LH makes it look darker for an hour when it is absorbed it goes back to its original color.  It nourishes and protects.  I love it.  Your tags are those you should always have they are ok.


----------



## b.obsessed

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Congratulations for this beautiful bag.  Thank you for posting the picture.  It looks great.  As far as conditioning is concerned, I don't usually condition them when I buy them, but if you want to then you'd better use the Balenciaga nourishing cream or Leather Honey.  They don't change the color in anyway.  LH makes it look darker for an hour when it is absorbed it goes back to its original color.  It nourishes and protects.  I love it.  Your tags are those you should always have they are ok.



Thanks for the information! Have you decided on the cassis too?


----------



## cat1967

b.obsessed said:


> Thanks for the information! Have you decided on the cassis too?


Yes, I ordered it this morning.  Cassis Town Classic.  I will have it next week.  I will try to post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## b.obsessed

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Yes, I ordered it this morning.  Cassis Town Classic.  I will have it next week.  I will try to post pics as soon as I get it.



Yay! Waiting to check out your pics!


----------



## saira1214

Ok, so just saw in the second hand bargains sub-forum, someone scored a 03 phw city, nwt with receipt from a thrift store for $175. :faints: between this find and the Chan Jade for $5 find, I  believe in miracles.LOL.


----------



## shelzbags

cat1967 said:


> Yes, I ordered it this morning. Cassis Town Classic. I will have it next week. I will try to post pics as soon as I get it.


 
Oh, *cat*, please let me know your thoughts on the Town. I had one very briefly, but couldn't fit all my daily stuff in it. I'll be interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## shelzbags

saira1214 said:


> Ok, so just saw in the second hand bargains sub-forum, someone scored a 03 phw city, nwt with receipt from a thrift store for $175. :faints: between this find and the Chan Jade for $5 find, I believe in miracles.LOL.


 
Oh, my goodness----can you die from envy?:greengrin: I should be so lucky to find a treasure like that in a thrift store in MY town!!! I've never even seen another person carry a Bal here.


----------



## saira1214

shelzbags said:


> Oh, my goodness----can you die from envy?:greengrin: I should be so lucky to find a treasure like that in a thrift store in MY town!!! I've never even seen another person carry a Bal here.


 Seriously!!!  Brand new AND with pewter hardware!!!!! Dead with envy five times over!


----------



## cat1967

shelzbags said:


> Oh, *cat*, please let me know your thoughts on the Town. I had one very briefly, but couldn't fit all my daily stuff in it. I'll be interested to hear your opinion.



It fits all my stuff for summer very well.  I put an LV wallet, a small cosmetic case, my Balenciaga sunglasses (which are big), car keys, house keys, lipstick, pepper spray, a packet of cigarettes, small purse with ID card and driving license and my iphone in the front pocket.  In winter I usually carry an umbrella and my organizer so I take my Citys but most of the time my Velos and Works.
The color is amazing, in the beginning I thought it was dark but it goes with a lot expecially blue and the leather is very soft and saturated.


----------



## Parimari

Hello Ladies. 

My puppy destroyed my Bal bag. 

Any help is appreciated. How much is it to get the handle repaired?

I really could cry. 

Thanks


----------



## shelzbags

cat1967 said:


> It fits all my stuff for summer very well. I put an LV wallet, a small cosmetic case, my Balenciaga sunglasses (which are big), car keys, house keys, lipstick, pepper spray, a packet of cigarettes, small purse with ID card and driving license and my iphone in the front pocket. In winter I usually carry an umbrella and my organizer so I take my Citys but most of the time my Velos and Works.
> The color is amazing, in the beginning I thought it was dark but it goes with a lot expecially blue and the leather is very soft and saturated.


 
It sounds like you get quite a bit in it. I just couldn't zip mine when I tried one. Maybe will need to rethink my stuff.


----------



## shelzbags

Parimari said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> My puppy destroyed my Bal bag.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. How much is it to get the handle repaired?
> 
> I really could cry.
> 
> Thanks


 
I could cry with youSo sorry. There are all kinds of repair threads that might better answer your question. Here's one: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ring-or-restoring-your-balenciaga-144226.html


----------



## Parimari

shelzbags said:
			
		

> I could cry with youSo sorry. There are all kinds of repair threads that might better answer your question. Here's one:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/rejuventating-repairing-or-restoring-your-balenciaga-144226.html



Thanks sweetie.  i was so Mad at me for letting it Sit on my chair but Doggy is just 12 weeks so its my fault.


----------



## PurseChick77

So I just spotted a small motorcycle bag in black from a local high end consignment shop in my town.  It is priced at $348, is that a decent price? It looks like it is great shape and I know for a fact that the place wouldn't take it in if it wasn't.


----------



## cat1967

shelzbags said:


> It sounds like you get quite a bit in it. I just couldn't zip mine when I tried one. Maybe will need to rethink my stuff.


Yes, I have done that rethinking many times.  But eventually I fit everything.  I usually get smaller cosmetic cases and I put stuff in the inner and front pockets as well.  I zip it easily.


----------



## cat1967

Parimari said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> My puppy destroyed my Bal bag.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. How much is it to get the handle repaired?
> 
> I really could cry.
> 
> Thanks


Oh God.  I can imagine your despair.  But poor puppies need to teethe.  Mine did it on various stuff.  My cats also like that so I have to put my bags in closets all the time.  Especially the tassels are one of their faves.  And no matter how many toys they have they always like stuff around the house.  I don't know what to tell you on fixing the holes especially.  Maybe taking it to a shoe repair store would help.  Hope you fix it soon.


----------



## cat1967

PurseChick77 said:


> So I just spotted a small motorcycle bag in black from a local high end consignment shop in my town.  It is priced at $348, is that a decent price? It looks like it is great shape and I know for a fact that the place wouldn't take it in if it wasn't.


You have to go to the Authenticate this bag thread for sure.  In my opinion it is a very low price even for an old bag.  If you posted pics it would be good.  You can also visit the thread which talks about fakes.  They point out some very helpful things like the zipper (Lampo) and other stuff.  Good luck but be careful.  Even that amount is high for a fake!


----------



## CeePee08

Hi! Is the Sang (color) nice? what kind of red is it? Cherry? Red-Orange?
Thanks


----------



## baglover90

Hey everyone! I just got my 1st Pt (2011DarkKnight) and im not sure what the back of the leather tag should say. 
It reads 173032.2011
                   001013 
             made in Italy ( in really faint embossing)


Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## saira1214

CeePee08 said:


> Hi! Is the Sang (color) nice? what kind of red is it? Cherry? Red-Orange?
> Thanks


 Neither.  Sang is a medium red with slight brown undertones.  Coquelicot is a bright red.  I like both.


----------



## CeePee08

saira1214 said:


> Neither.  Sang is a medium red with slight brown undertones.  Coquelicot is a bright red.  I like both.



Thanks for replying


----------



## baglover90

baglover90 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I just got my 1st Pt (2011DarkKnight) and im not sure what the back of the leather tag should say.
> It reads 173032.2011
> 001013
> made in Italy ( in really faint embossing)
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!



Please someone help!! Is it normal for the "2011" to be in the serial number for dark knight?


----------



## cat1967

baglover90 said:


> Please someone help!! Is it normal for the "2011" to be in the serial number for dark knight?


I will go check my bags and tell you in a minute.
I checked my Cassis which was bought just a few weeks ago.  The year is nowhere on the leather tag and it is deeply embossed.  Where did you get if from, maybe you could have it Authenticated in the according thread here.


----------



## baglover90

cat1967 said:
			
		

> I will go check my bags and tell you in a minute.
> I checked my Cassis which was bought just a few weeks ago.  The year is nowhere on the leather tag and it is deeply embossed.  Where did you get if from, maybe you could have it Authenticated in the according thread here.



I bought it from a friend of a friend, it was really random and sudden. I'm sure it's real, I have 3 bags and it has the same undeniable smell and amazing leather, I just want to be sure. It's my 1st part time and I am not sure what is supposed to be on the leather tag. I wish I could upload some pics but I'm using my iPad and have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Brooksm

What does everyone think of the jacynthe Balenciaga city bag? 2012 RH?


----------



## cat1967

baglover90 said:


> I bought it from a friend of a friend, it was really random and sudden. I'm sure it's real, I have 3 bags and it has the same undeniable smell and amazing leather, I just want to be sure. It's my 1st part time and I am not sure what is supposed to be on the leather tag. I wish I could upload some pics but I'm using my iPad and have no idea how to do it.


Yes, you can almost tell from the smell but you never know from a friend to a friend ... an unless you have the seller it is not easy to have it authenticated here.  However, I checked other Bal bags I have and I didn't see the year anywhere and all my bags are 2011 and 2012.  I really don't know what to tell you.  Try going to a Boutique and ask them to tell you.  You have to know.  Sometimes we buy one or two authentic ones and the third could be a fake.  I have learnt to trust only tags and documents!


----------



## baglover90

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Yes, you can almost tell from the smell but you never know from a friend to a friend ... an unless you have the seller it is not easy to have it authenticated here.  However, I checked other Bal bags I have and I didn't see the year anywhere and all my bags are 2011 and 2012.  I really don't know what to tell you.  Try going to a Boutique and ask them to tell you.  You have to know.  Sometimes we buy one or two authentic ones and the third could be a fake.  I have learnt to trust only tags and documents!



Thank you so much for responding!! I'll take your advice and take it to Bal!


----------



## cat1967

You're welcome.  Anytime.


----------



## PurseChick77

cat1967 said:


> You have to go to the Authenticate this bag thread for sure. In my opinion it is a very low price even for an old bag. If you posted pics it would be good. You can also visit the thread which talks about fakes. They point out some very helpful things like the zipper (Lampo) and other stuff. Good luck but be careful. Even that amount is high for a fake!


 
I guess the bag is missing the mirror and dust bag.  It is real though and in great shape. Thoughts?? Is that a deal breaker?


----------



## Jira

PurseChick77 said:


> So I just spotted a small motorcycle bag in black from a local high end consignment shop in my town.  It is priced at $348, is that a decent price? It looks like it is great shape and I know for a fact that the place wouldn't take it in if it wasn't.



That is a GREAT price! Just make sure it's authentic.


----------



## PurseChick77

Jira said:


> That is a GREAT price! Just make sure it's authentic.


 
I definitely will! I have been on the authentication page and now I am pretty sure I can spot a fake!


----------



## cat1967

PurseChick77 said:


> I guess the bag is missing the mirror and dust bag.  It is real though and in great shape. Thoughts?? Is that a deal breaker?


Remind me the model and the price please


----------



## PurseChick77

cat1967 said:
			
		

> Remind me the model and the price please



It is a black First being sold for $348 at a local consignment shop. They only sell high end designer stuff there so I am hoping it is real! I know exactly what to look for now and I can point out fakes (I have been studying via the authentification thread! Lol!) a mile away!


----------



## designerdiva40

CeePee08 said:


> Hi! Is the Sang (color) nice? what kind of red is it? Cherry? Red-Orange?
> Thanks



Sang is a gorgeous dark red....I have a work in this colour & it goes with so much.


----------



## PurseChick77

cat1967 said:


> You have to go to the Authenticate this bag thread for sure. In my opinion it is a very low price even for an old bag. If you posted pics it would be good. You can also visit the thread which talks about fakes. They point out some very helpful things like the zipper (Lampo) and other stuff. Good luck but be careful. Even that amount is high for a fake!


 
You know what they say about things that seem too good to be true??? They usually are! It was a FAKE! I was so annoyed. The funny thing is that I have never actually seen a Balenciaga bag in person, only in online pics! The moment I saw it and felt it, I just knew. I didn't really need to do the other checks on it but I did. The numbers didn't match inside, the rivets were just plain/round (no cutouts), and the bales were pathetic! The bag felt thin and plastic......I can't believe that they even had it there! I was embarrassed for them! SO, the hunt for a Bal at a decent price continues......


----------



## cat1967

PurseChick77 said:


> You know what they say about things that seem too good to be true??? They usually are! It was a FAKE! I was so annoyed. The funny thing is that I have never actually seen a Balenciaga bag in person, only in online pics! The moment I saw it and felt it, I just knew. I didn't really need to do the other checks on it but I did. The numbers didn't match inside, the rivets were just plain/round (no cutouts), and the bales were pathetic! The bag felt thin and plastic......I can't believe that they even had it there! I was embarrassed for them! SO, the hunt for a Bal at a decent price continues......


I am so sorry.  Noone could really know without having read these threads.  I bought all mine from Bal boutiques so there was no danger, but I remember I time I had found this beautiful cosmetic case on eBay and I had it Authenticated here ... it was fake.  And the price was a little lower than that of a new one so ... I never tried that again.  There are reputable stores like ****** and Real Deal Collections where you are sure of what you are buying.  They also provide pictures of all parts of the bag and they need no authentication.  Everything bought from there is authentic as they do not accept fakes.


----------



## CeePee08

designerdiva40 said:


> Sang is a gorgeous dark red....I have a work in this colour & it goes with so much.



Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

GIRLS I need your help.  I saw a pink GGH City one day, it was Grenadine or Framboise I couldn't tell and I can't get her out of my mind.  If anyone sees one please contact me.
I need help here!


----------



## imlvholic

OMG! The metal plate inside my DV GRH fell off inside the pocket, the thread got undone & i didn't even use that pocket because i use the purse to go. Anyone knows if Balenciaga will fix it? I got it from Bal NY this year.


----------



## Micmic

Girls i need reviews of RH city rose thulian? im going to buy my first bbag and need your opinions. thanks!


----------



## craziytrix

Which one should I get, City or the First Black Motorcycle?

I can't decide. I think the First might be too small for me so I would go with the City. How does the First wear on you and is it versatile?


----------



## pbdb

The a first is my most used bag of all since its my errand bag, just a good enough size for wallet, keys, sunglasses etc....


----------



## Honeylicious

just want to know, do SS2012 bags have the side pockets?  my rose bruyere PT came without but the RB I saw in the boutique had it


----------



## craziytrix

pbdb said:


> The a first is my most used bag of all since its my errand bag, just a good enough size for wallet, keys, sunglasses etc....


Would it fit essentials and a few extra things? I just usually bring my phone, wallet & a small makeup case.


----------



## pbdb

craziytrix said:


> Would it fit essentials and a few extra things? I just usually bring my phone, wallet & a small makeup case.



Yes, of course also a phone. 
A make-up case, only if its flat and not bulky.
Why don't you get a Town instead. That would definitely fit more.
But these are errand bags.
For an everyday bag, a City is best or a PT and Velo, if you carry much more.


----------



## craziytrix

pbdb said:


> Yes, of course also a phone.
> A make-up case, only if its flat and not bulky.
> Why don't you get a Town instead. That would definitely fit more.
> But these are errand bags.
> For an everyday bag, a City is best or a PT and Velo, if you carry much more.


Thanks, I checked out some size comparisons and I agree that the town would be a perfect size between the First and the City.


----------



## MrsJstar

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> just want to know, do SS2012 bags have the side pockets?  my rose bruyere PT came without but the RB I saw in the boutique had it



I think so!? Cause my Mangue city has the side pockets and I had a Lagoon city that also had the new side pockets!! HTH


----------



## Honeylicious

MrsJstar said:


> I think so!? Cause my Mangue city has the side pockets and I had a Lagoon city that also had the new side pockets!! HTH


ouh, but yours are FW collection right.  I think some of the SS have it while some don't, weird.  but that's alright~ don't really like them


----------



## MrsJstar

Honeylicious said:


> ouh, but yours are FW collection right.  I think some of the SS have it while some don't, weird.  but that's alright~ don't really like them


Oops are both those color F/W?! Sorry, I'm no help!


----------



## ohinuj

Poker fonce City or Papier a4 tote? Please help me. I can't decide!


----------



## sharity

Poker Fonce or Bleuthe for Maxi Twiggy? Been going back and forth between these 2! ):


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ohinuj said:


> Poker fonce City or Papier a4 tote? Please help me. I can't decide!


Poker Fonce City! Unless you have many City bags. In that case I would go for the Papier tote 

I'm considering getting my first City soon! But should I go for RH or G12? I'm really into the Gris Tarmac, but wonder if I should get a black when it's my first? Gris Tarmac with RGGH just looks sooo amazing  And when they are discontinuing the RGGH, which I love, it might be wise to go for that... What to do, ladies?


----------



## ieweuyhs

sharity said:


> Poker Fonce or Bleuthe for Maxi Twiggy? Been going back and forth between these 2! ):



Maxi Twiggy can be worn crossbody so there is a possibility of colour transfer especially when you're wearing denim, so I'd go for the darker Poker Fonce.


----------



## ieweuyhs

ohinuj said:


> Poker fonce City or Papier a4 tote? Please help me. I can't decide!



The two bags are quite different so it depends on your personal preference. 

1. City has a zip but not the Papier Tote. Papier Tote is essentially like a big paper bag. 

2. Additional shoulder strap for City but Papier Tote can only be carried by its handles. 

3. Papier A4 Tote holds more than a City. 

4. Front zip pocket of Papier Tote is essentially useless because it's so small. On the inside, there's a small slot-in pocket divided into 2 to hold a card or a packet of tissue. City has a functional front zip pocket, and the inside pocket is quite big too. 

5. Leather feels slightly different between the two. 

6. Both bags are slouchy and pool into puddles of smooshiness but the effect is more drastic with the Papier Tote as it is taller than the City to start with. 

In all, Papier Totes are casual, slouchy bags, though the thinner handles may dig into your shoulder if you have too much weight in the bag. 

City looks casual too but GH can make the bag smarter and more dressy.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

RH GH or GGH 21 for an Envelope Clutch (Black)? Would love to hear your opinions ladies! Thanks much in advance!


----------



## JDN

oOChuChuOo said:
			
		

> RH GH or GGH 21 for an Envelope Clutch (Black)? Would love to hear your opinions ladies! Thanks much in advance!



GGH all the way


----------



## oOChuChuOo

JDN said:
			
		

> GGH all the way



Haha, thanks! You're a GGH lover huh?  Just wondering if GGH is much for an EC compared to mGGH or a RH GH? This will be my first EC! Your suggestions is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## sharity

ieweuyhs said:


> Maxi Twiggy can be worn crossbody so there is a possibility of colour transfer especially when you're wearing denim, so I'd go for the darker Poker Fonce.


 

Thank you!


----------



## sharity

oOChuChuOo said:


> Haha, thanks! You're a GGH lover huh?  Just wondering if GGH is much for an EC compared to mGGH or a RH GH? This will be my first EC! Your suggestions is much appreciated, thanks!


 
Go for the GGH babe!


----------



## JDN

oOChuChuOo said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks! You're a GGH lover huh?  Just wondering if GGH is much for an EC compared to mGGH or a RH GH? This will be my first EC! Your suggestions is much appreciated, thanks!



I actually think that regular hardware and the new mini hardware is too dinky on the clutch....but that's just me  lol


----------



## liquidfir

ohinuj - poker fonce. the color is truly awesome


----------



## philomena1

Does EVERY single first bag ever made have ONLY a metal tag as opposed to a leather one?  Thank you!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

sharity said:
			
		

> Go for the GGH babe!






			
				JDN said:
			
		

> I actually think that regular hardware and the new mini hardware is too dinky on the clutch....but that's just me  lol



Thanks JDN, me no like dinky, GGH it is!

Thanks Sharity!


----------



## JDN

oOChuChuOo said:
			
		

> Thanks JDN, me no like dinky, GGH it is!
> 
> Thanks Sharity!



Lol..Please post pics when u get it!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is cassis and bordeaux the same color? Im looking at a bag on Farfetch.com and it looks like cassis to me (no color name listed) so I emailed them and asked for the color name and they said bordeaux. So now Im confused. anyone know?? thanks


----------



## clarimond

Yes, they mean the same color for this FW season. However there was "bordeaux" from 2005 if I am remembering correctly.


luvmy3girls said:


> Is cassis and bordeaux the same color? Im looking at a bag on Farfetch.com and it looks like cassis to me (no color name listed) so I emailed them and asked for the color name and they said bordeaux. So now Im confused. anyone know?? thanks


----------



## CrazyLV

I wanna check whether Part Time RH in Fall/Winter 2012 Cumin doesn't have silver plate inside bag, isn't??


----------



## iciii

Today I went to balenciaga Bangkok and saw one bag. It's the same size as work but looks rounder. The most important thing is it has a strap that you can wear crossbody. Anyone knows the name of this model? SA said something like 'curve' but I'm not sure. Thanks.


----------



## cat1967

Never heard of curve.  However, there were other models that I didn't know of from past years that I wasn't a Bal lover.  If you can get us pics it would be nice.


----------



## tigerlook

Did anyone get a Balenciaga box when you purchased a bag? I believe there is a box for the small leather goods, but how about the bags? My recent purchase at Neiman Marcus doesn't have a box. I'm just wondering because Gucci and LV bags come in elegant boxes which I find very neat and somehow makes you feel that your bag is precious and well taken care of.


----------



## ohinuj

ieweuyhs said:


> The two bags are quite different so it depends on your personal preference.
> 
> 1. City has a zip but not the Papier Tote. Papier Tote is essentially like a big paper bag.
> 
> 2. Additional shoulder strap for City but Papier Tote can only be carried by its handles.
> 
> 3. Papier A4 Tote holds more than a City.
> 
> 4. Front zip pocket of Papier Tote is essentially useless because it's so small. On the inside, there's a small slot-in pocket divided into 2 to hold a card or a packet of tissue. City has a functional front zip pocket, and the inside pocket is quite big too.
> 
> 5. Leather feels slightly different between the two.
> 
> 6. Both bags are slouchy and pool into puddles of smooshiness but the effect is more drastic with the Papier Tote as it is taller than the City to start with.
> 
> In all, Papier Totes are casual, slouchy bags, though the thinner handles may dig into your shoulder if you have too much weight in the bag.
> 
> City looks casual too but GH can make the bag smarter and more dressy.



Thanks for the info! I got the Poker fonce City! In the end I decided that the papier a4 was way too big for me and there might have been issues with the straight corners of the bag possibly being irritating when I carry it over my shoulder.


----------



## ohinuj

liquidfir said:


> ohinuj - poker fonce. the color is truly awesome


I agree! I don't have many green bags and immediately fell in love with poker fonce.


----------



## ohinuj

COPENHAGEN said:


> Poker Fonce City! Unless you have many City bags. In that case I would go for the Papier tote
> 
> I'm considering getting my first City soon! But should I go for RH or G12? I'm really into the Gris Tarmac, but wonder if I should get a black when it's my first? Gris Tarmac with RGGH just looks sooo amazing  And when they are discontinuing the RGGH, which I love, it might be wise to go for that... What to do, ladies?


Hi Copenhagen, i did finally get the PoKer Fonce City with RH. I totally fell in love with the dark green color. I like RH the best coz I find the other types of hardware to be too heavy.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ohinuj said:


> Hi Copenhagen, i did finally get the PoKer Fonce City with RH. I totally fell in love with the dark green color. I like RH the best coz I find the other types of hardware to be too heavy.


Congrats on your new bag! It's such a fab color.


----------



## t_lo

tigerlook said:


> Did anyone get a Balenciaga box when you purchased a bag? I believe there is a box for the small leather goods, but how about the bags? My recent purchase at Neiman Marcus doesn't have a box. I'm just wondering because Gucci and LV bags come in elegant boxes which I find very neat and somehow makes you feel that your bag is precious and well taken care of.


 
when you buy from the bal website you definitely get a nice box with your bag.  i didnd't get one either from department store


----------



## tigerlook

t_lo said:


> when you buy from the bal website you definitely get a nice box with your bag.  i didnd't get one either from department store



Thanks..can I maybe go to the Bal store and ask for one for my bag purchased in NM, if ever? What do you think?


----------



## t_lo

tigerlook said:


> Thanks..can I maybe go to the Bal store and ask for one for my bag purchased in NM, if ever? What do you think?



have a feeling they won't, but worst they can say is no right?


----------



## AnmaMD

iciii said:


> Today I went to balenciaga Bangkok and saw one bag. It's the same size as work but looks rounder. The most important thing is it has a strap that you can wear crossbody. Anyone knows the name of this model? SA said something like 'curve' but I'm not sure. Thanks.



Hi! Would you know how much the Town with silver giant 12 hardware costs in Balenciaga BKK?


----------



## quanhaha

I am getting my first Balenciaga Giant City, not sure what the color is called but it's close to cabalt blue. The strap is so short. Does anyone know if it comes in a longer strap?


----------



## AddictedToStyle

^I dont think so, it might be possible to get a custom strap made, best bet is to ask someone from bal themselves


----------



## iciii

AnmaMD said:


> Hi! Would you know how much the Town with silver giant 12 hardware costs in Balenciaga BKK?



I'm not sure. It should be around 72000 - 75000 baht. Can't remember the exact price. Sorry!


----------



## airina666

Hi ladies, just a quick question, is this color orange brulee? Many TIA!


----------



## cat1967

airina666 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question, is this color orange brulee? Many TIA!



Yes, it is.  I have the exact same bag.


----------



## airina666

cat1967 said:


> Yes, it is.  I have the exact same bag.



Thanks cat! How is the leather? Do you find the color easy to match with your outfit?


----------



## cat1967

airina666 said:


> Thanks cat! How is the leather? Do you find the color easy to match with your outfit?



Very easy.  It goes with everything.  It is neutral although it is so vibrant.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Advice needed!!

Should I go for the black city with gold rh from the holiday collection to get goat leather? Is it worth those extra $$? Otherwise I'm going for the regular city with gold. 

And do you consider lamb to be more fragile? I wonder what the difference between the leathers are...

Need your help, ladies! TIA


----------



## Threshold

BIG Balenciaga changes here:  http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/28/alexander-wang-is-leading-candidate-for-balenciaga/?hpw


----------



## Livia1

Threshold said:
			
		

> BIG Balenciaga changes here:  http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/28/alexander-wang-is-leading-candidate-for-balenciaga/?hpw



I certainly hope that's not true!


----------



## nadja2

I hope this is the right spot to park my question.. hoping for some advice. I'm about 5'3" and currently thinking of getting myself another BBag. Can't decide between the town/city. My problem is I'm not used to holding it/carrying it at the crook of my arm all the time. I have a 2007 first in ivory but I feel that it's too small for me (which is weird considering I don't lug a lot of things in my bag, only essentials like iphone, keys and wallet). Which brings me to up-size to either Town/City. I've only carried my first bag a handful of time.  Getting back to what I intend to get advice from you ladies.. Which would be a better bag to carry on shoulder, City or Town? I could barely get my first to stay on my shoulder comfortably, and not not be too tight that it right under "the pits".. know what I mean? TIA.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> I hope this is the right spot to park my question.. hoping for some advice. I'm about 5'3" and currently thinking of getting myself another BBag. Can't decide between the town/city. My problem is I'm not used to holding it/carrying it at the crook of my arm all the time. I have a 2007 first in ivory but I feel that it's too small for me (which is weird considering I don't lug a lot of things in my bag, only essentials like iphone, keys and wallet). Which brings me to up-size to either Town/City. I've only carried my first bag a handful of time.  Getting back to what I intend to get advice from you ladies.. Which would be a better bag to carry on shoulder, City or Town? I could barely get my first to stay on my shoulder comfortably, and not not be too tight that it right under "the pits".. know what I mean? TIA.



*


----------



## nadja2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey hun, so how much stuff do you put in your purse? Do you like big bags or small bags?



I posted on the wrong thread *shakes head* How do I move it here if that's possible..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> I posted on the wrong thread *shakes head* How do I move it here if that's possible..



You can't its ok hun. I actually just responded above your post. I just edited my old one.


----------



## nadja2

brought here ..

I don't stuff my bags to be honest. Just my essentials i.e. car keys, house keys, wallet, iphone, and some paper junk (small memo pads,receipts, sweets, little nonsense like that). They shouldn't take a lot of room in my bags. I usually carry a Prada hobo/MBMJ hillier on a daily basis. On absolutely casual market days, even my Coach crossbody fits fine. I don't know why but I feel that my first bag is small.. Probably because it's not good in height or something. My wallet is kinda bulky - Burberry Nova flap (I blame this a lot). The hillier is actually big for my needs but I like it because the magnetic thingy helps my oh so horrible habit of not zipping up my bags  PLUS I can use the longer strap.

2 reasons why I have not been utilizing my BB first - I just cannot get used to holding it in my hands/having to carry it like a satchel (I prefer to have my hands free). I can barely get the handles up my shoulders, and stay there. The longer strap isn't that long either so I feel that it looks weird on me if its sitting on my shoulders because then the bag is uncomfortably there at my "love handles".. swaying everywhere as I walk. 2nd reason being the height of the bag, which makes me feel that it's not the right size for me.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> brought here ..
> 
> I don't stuff my bags to be honest. Just my essentials i.e. car keys, house keys, wallet, iphone, and some paper junk (small memo pads,receipts, sweets, little nonsense like that). They shouldn't take a lot of room in my bags. I usually carry a Prada hobo/MBMJ hillier on a daily basis. On absolutely casual market days, even my Coach crossbody fits fine. I don't know why but I feel that my first bag is small.. Probably because it's not good in height or something. My wallet is kinda bulky - Burberry Nova flap (I blame this a lot). The hillier is actually big for my needs but I like it because the magnetic thingy helps my oh so horrible habit of not zipping up my bags  PLUS I can use the longer strap.
> 
> 2 reasons why I have not been utilizing my BB first - I just cannot get used to holding it in my hands/having to carry it like a satchel (I prefer to have my hands free). I can barely get the handles up my shoulders, and stay there. The longer strap isn't that long either so I feel that it looks weird on me if its sitting on my shoulders because then the bag is uncomfortably there at my "love handles".. swaying everywhere as I walk. 2nd reason being the height of the bag, which makes me feel that it's not the right size for me.



Hey hun, ok. I would personally suggest a city. I don't put that much in my bags either, but a first is small and a town is pretty small too. For your height a city would look great on you. The longer strap is awesome and the handles fit nicely over my shoulders, but if i had a thicker winter coat on then the handles would not fit of course. I'm 5'5 118lbs for reference. The handles don't fit over everyone's shoulders though. The next size up to the city would be the part time which I love. It is more east west and the straps even fit some people as a crossbody bag.


----------



## nadja2

Hmm.. Do you personally feel that the city has the right room under arm, over shoulders? I have also been thinking of ditching my burberry wallet to something less bulky (the only reason why I stick with it is the ample compartments and card slots). I have had considered the part time before but after reading up.. feel that it too large for me (cons), even though many reviews on it say plenty room to wear on shoulder (pro). Didn't put a lot of thought on the long strap before though. hmm..

BTW, I don't need to worry abt carrying coats/jackets as I'm from a warm and humid part of the world  I would have to worry abt color fading instead.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> Hmm.. Do you personally feel that the city has the right room under arm, over shoulders? I have also been thinking of ditching my burberry wallet to something less bulky (the only reason why I stick with it is the ample compartments and card slots). I have had considered the part time before but after reading up.. feel that it too large for me (cons), even though many reviews on it say plenty room to wear on shoulder (pro). Didn't put a lot of thought on the long strap before though. hmm..
> 
> BTW, I don't need to worry abt carrying coats/jackets as I'm from a warm and humid part of the world  I would have to worry abt color fading instead.



The city has the right room for me, but I cannot promise it will have the right room for you. They also have a day bag which is a shoulder strap bag. Have you looked into that before?


----------



## nadja2

Ah.. I haven't actually. That's a great idea!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> Ah.. I haven't actually. That's a great idea!



I would definitely look into that girl! Keep us all posted and feel free to ask me anything...if I can help I will


----------



## cat1967

The City is better to carry on your shoulder, the Town is crossbody.  Personally I find the Town more useful when shopping especially if you don't have a lot to carry.  I do so the best for me is the Velo which is also crossbody.


----------



## nadja2

Hi Cat. Ya I do see many fans of the city. I thought town would be perfect since it would fit my needs, just the right size n option to crossbody. But after looking into day, I might sway there coz it's pretty too n has ample room on my shoulders :greengrin: this is a toughie for me deciding which to get. Eeps!!


----------



## cat1967

You looked into the Day style you mean?  It is great, yeah.  It takes the world and it is comfortable on the shoulder too.  Go for it.


----------



## alvintallado

hi can u guys help me authenticate this balenciaga city rh? thank you so much!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151125069347862.451872.523342861&type=3


----------



## cfca22

Hello everyone

I was wondering what I could use that won't damage my bag. I have a black part time but it's fading I would like it a little darker. 

Is there anything? 

TIA


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was wondering what I could use that won't damage my bag. I have a black part time but it's fading I would like it a little darker.
> 
> Is there anything?
> 
> TIA



Use either the Balenciaga cream or Honey Leather.  They revive the color of any leather.


----------



## cfca22

cat1967 said:


> Use either the Balenciaga cream or Honey Leather.  They revive the color of any leather.



I tried the Balenciaga cream worked for a few days.  I will look for the honey leather

Thank you


----------



## cat1967

cfca22 said:


> I tried the Balenciaga cream worked for a few days.  I will look for the honey leather
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## nadja2

What abt lmb care kit? Heard its fab for bbags.


----------



## cat1967

nadja2 said:


> What abt lmb care kit? Heard its fab for bbags.



I have heard about lmb too but I live in Europe and I think it is going to go through customs to order it from the States so ...


----------



## cfca22

nadja2 said:


> What abt lmb care kit? Heard its fab for bbags.



I purchased the for handles only product and I feel like it helps


----------



## nadja2

cat1967 said:


> I have heard about lmb too but I live in Europe and I think it is going to go through customs to order it from the States so ...



hmm.. Not sure where they have presence apart from NY, Dubai, Malaysia and Philippines. I live in Malaysia so yay me  here's the link if anybody needs to know more http://www.lovinmybags.com

In regards to tax, if someone sends it for you i.e. not from a company but an individual.. Are we still liable for tax? hmm..


----------



## cat1967

nadja2 said:


> hmm.. Not sure where they have presence apart from NY, Dubai, Malaysia and Philippines. I live in Malaysia so yay me  here's the link if anybody needs to know more http://www.lovinmybags.com
> 
> In regards to tax, if someone sends it for you i.e. not from a company but an individual.. Are we still liable for tax? hmm..



I don't know about other countries but as far as USA are concerned we are.  It has to be used goods only.  Anyway, I am sure the tax wouldn't be that high but in Greece they can charge you anything they like and even if it is unreasonable they will tell you 'Sue me' meaning that you WILL have to pay otherwise you will have serious problems.  I know as it happened to a friend with a gadget which cost $100 and in Greece it cost about $150, he ordered it from the States and he ended up paying about $200 with customs.  Crazy isn't it.  That's why I never thought of bringing anything unless it was via USPS which doesn't pass through customs but then again not many use it from there to here.  Total mess!


----------



## nadja2

cat1967 said:


> I don't know about other countries but as far as USA are concerned we are.  It has to be used goods only.  Anyway, I am sure the tax wouldn't be that high but in Greece they can charge you anything they like and even if it is unreasonable they will tell you 'Sue me' meaning that you WILL have to pay otherwise you will have serious problems.  I know as it happened to a friend with a gadget which cost $100 and in Greece it cost about $150, he ordered it from the States and he ended up paying about $200 with customs.  Crazy isn't it.  That's why I never thought of bringing anything unless it was via USPS which doesn't pass through customs but then again not many use it from there to here.  Total mess!



What if it's labelled as a gift? Taxable still? Or this is all based on.. luck?  Geez that's horrid to pay so much more on tax than what the item costs in the first place. Hmm.. maybe in Greece they do that to recoup economic crisis. I hope I don't get any spanking response from posting this up..


----------



## anmldr1

does anyone know if the bal ny store is open?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Hi, 

After years of looking, ordering and returning I have finally taken the plunge and actually bought my very first Balenciaga,  

She wasn't exactly my first choice but a close second. I must admit I was swayed by the price reduction. I have jumped ship from Mulberry because of there huge price increase. It made me look at other designers and I have always wanted a Bal just wasn't sure which 

The very classy RG Part-Time in Bordeaux 

I haven't actually been for a test run yet as its been raining lots here in the UK but so looking forward to showing her off soon


----------



## cat1967

nadja2 said:


> What if it's labelled as a gift? Taxable still? Or this is all based on.. luck?  Geez that's horrid to pay so much more on tax than what the item costs in the first place. Hmm.. maybe in Greece they do that to recoup economic crisis. I hope I don't get any spanking response from posting this up..



Hahaha.  No you won't get any spanking response for that.  Not from me.  The situation is unbelievable here.  They are trying to recoup by imposing unfair and ridiculous taxes mainly on those who have great difficulty paying them.  Could you imagine taxing the unemployed with a family.  We have children at schools fainting because they had nothing to feed on.  And their parents are paying taxes.  Thankfully I am not in that situation but I have paid for the house I inherited from my father so much and I am still paying and will pay, I almost pay rent in the house I own.  Anyway, custom taxes go way back it is not the situation it is that anyone can do anything and if you want to fight unfairness you will have to pay thousands to a lawyer for a trial which might take years.  I wish I could take my kids and go but I have a life here and a job (I am a tutor) which still gives me the money to keep this house.  The bags was a gift to myself for the 20 years I have done nothing for me.  At least I can enjoy this, having my beautiful bag on the table and watch while drinking coffee.  Is that pathetic?  Maybe it is but it's the only thing left.


----------



## cat1967

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi,
> 
> After years of looking, ordering and returning I have finally taken the plunge and actually bought my very first Balenciaga,
> 
> She wasn't exactly my first choice but a close second. I must admit I was swayed by the price reduction. I have jumped ship from Mulberry because of there huge price increase. It made me look at other designers and I have always wanted a Bal just wasn't sure which
> 
> The very classy RG Part-Time in Bordeaux
> 
> I haven't actually been for a test run yet as its been raining lots here in the UK but so looking forward to showing her off soon



Your bag looks fantastic.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Mulberrygal

cat1967 said:


> Your bag looks fantastic.  Enjoy it!



Thank you

We don't have many online suppliers here in UK, is that the same in Greece?

Do you know where I can view a thread that had all the popular bags pictured together. I thought theres was something on lovebbags but cant find it.  I find the sizing of Bal bags so confusing, their own website is no help!


----------



## nadja2

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi,
> 
> After years of looking, ordering and returning I have finally taken the plunge and actually bought my very first Balenciaga,
> 
> She wasn't exactly my first choice but a close second. I must admit I was swayed by the price reduction. I have jumped ship from Mulberry because of there huge price increase. It made me look at other designers and I have always wanted a Bal just wasn't sure which
> 
> The very classy RG Part-Time in Bordeaux
> 
> I haven't actually been for a test run yet as its been raining lots here in the UK but so looking forward to showing her off soon



Ahhh.. very nice. Congrats! Has it snowed there yet? It's been raining cats n dogs almost daily where I am at (minus animals dropping from the sky) hehe


----------



## nadja2

cat1967 said:


> Hahaha.  No you won't get any spanking response for that.  Not from me.  The situation is unbelievable here.  They are trying to recoup by imposing unfair and ridiculous taxes mainly on those who have great difficulty paying them.  Could you imagine taxing the unemployed with a family.  We have children at schools fainting because they had nothing to feed on.  And their parents are paying taxes.  Thankfully I am not in that situation but I have paid for the house I inherited from my father so much and I am still paying and will pay, I almost pay rent in the house I own.  Anyway, custom taxes go way back it is not the situation it is that anyone can do anything and if you want to fight unfairness you will have to pay thousands to a lawyer for a trial which might take years.  I wish I could take my kids and go but I have a life here and a job (I am a tutor) which still gives me the money to keep this house.  The bags was a gift to myself for the 20 years I have done nothing for me.  At least I can enjoy this, having my beautiful bag on the table and watch while drinking coffee.  Is that pathetic?  Maybe it is but it's the only thing left.



I'm just glad you didn't take it in wrong. At first I thought the taxes in my country was horrid (I'm referring to the customs), where there are no definite guideline on how we get charged on the things we buy and ship in. I'd go into an anxiety attack hoping that I won't get slapped with a "make me cry" amount each time. I'm starting to think it depends on one's luck. To be charged/not. From what you say.. now that's bad! It would probably be the easiest way for any gov to make money. Taxing goods that come in, with thoughts that if this person can afford to ship in some luxury goods, surely this person can afford the "love letter for money" from thy gov? It's not like we're importing a BMW or something like that but yeah.. I'm guessing such. I feel sadden by the thought of families going hungry just because they have to fulfill the country's plight. It's not fair! Go charge them taxes on those rich peeps and leave those in need alone 

With all that's going on in the world, what with the economy and the natural disasters everywhere.. I am a die hard contributor to UNICEF among others. No I do not belong to the well to do clan, but I am fortunate enough not to face unemployment or hunger and things like that. I strongly believe that the world gives back to you in multiples of what you sincerely give out. Ooops.. there I go again running completely out of topic for this thread.


----------



## cat1967

nadja2 said:


> I'm just glad you didn't take it in wrong. At first I thought the taxes in my country was horrid (I'm referring to the customs), where there are no definite guideline on how we get charged on the things we buy and ship in. I'd go into an anxiety attack hoping that I won't get slapped with a "make me cry" amount each time. I'm starting to think it depends on one's luck. To be charged/not. From what you say.. now that's bad! It would probably be the easiest way for any gov to make money. Taxing goods that come in, with thoughts that if this person can afford to ship in some luxury goods, surely this person can afford the "love letter for money" from thy gov? It's not like we're importing a BMW or something like that but yeah.. I'm guessing such. I feel sadden by the thought of families going hungry just because they have to fulfill the country's plight. It's not fair! Go charge them taxes on those rich peeps and leave those in need alone
> 
> With all that's going on in the world, what with the economy and the natural disasters everywhere.. I am a die hard contributor to UNICEF among others. No I do not belong to the well to do clan, but I am fortunate enough not to face unemployment or hunger and things like that. I strongly believe that the world gives back to you in multiples of what you sincerely give out. Ooops.. there I go again running completely out of topic for this thread.



I tend to do so too, run out of topic that is.  I support UNICEF as well and I try to give as much as possible, but it is never enough.  Rich people are untouchable it seems.  Anyway, enough with these thoughts, Xmas is near lets try to enjoy ourselves as much as possible.  Lets give ourselves a present and lets be thankful for what we have, including our beautiful bags.


----------



## nadja2

cat1967 said:


> I tend to do so too, run out of topic that is.  I support UNICEF as well and I try to give as much as possible, but it is never enough.  Rich people are untouchable it seems.  Anyway, enough with these thoughts, Xmas is near lets try to enjoy ourselves as much as possible.  Lets give ourselves a present and lets be thankful for what we have, including our beautiful bags.



I wouldn't mind a Balenciaga gift for xmas. haha!


----------



## cat1967

nadja2 said:


> I wouldn't mind a Balenciaga gift for xmas. haha!



I wouldn't either but I would much prefer it if someone else gave it to me if you know what I mean.


----------



## nadja2

cat1967 said:


> I wouldn't either but I would much prefer it if someone else gave it to me if you know what I mean.



I suppose my hint on that was too subtle. Haha!!


----------



## nadja2

Yoyotomatoe me laydee.. I could hug u big time. I took your recommendation n gave the day a chance. I love it!!


----------



## cat1967

Just visited our Balenciaga Boutique and got hold of the Rose Bonbon.  The color was fantastic.  It reminded me of Grenadine or Framboise and the combo of GGH was amazing.  However, the leather seemed rather papery and a little more shiny than I wanted.  Maybe it was the lighting.  Also, it felt quite dry.  I have to wonder why some ladies found the leather great and others papery and dry like me.  They definitely are very different.  Apparently each piece is different.  It wasn't a 'Yeay' for me.


----------



## princess811

Hi everyone! I'm new to the Bal forum and I don't know where to go to authenticate my bag.  I just got it as a gift for Christmas (hand me down but never used and in great condition) and although EVERYTHING seems to line up the leather is different than the ones i saw in Barney's, it's super soft and smooshy with the leather smell but seems shinier and not thick or vintage looking.  Someone please help, I'd be so disappointed! It's a Balenciaga Classic Arena City in RH in Coquelicot.  I have photos but dont know where to post?!


----------



## baglover90

princess811 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm new to the Bal forum and I don't know where to go to authenticate my bag.  I just got it as a gift for Christmas (hand me down but never used and in great condition) and although EVERYTHING seems to line up the leather is different than the ones i saw in Barney's, it's super soft and smooshy with the leather smell but seems shinier and not thick or vintage looking.  Someone please help, I'd be so disappointed! It's a Balenciaga Classic Arena City in RH in Coquelicot.  I have photos but dont know where to post?!



That's funny I was literally was just on the just on the page you need! Type in "Authenticate" in the Balenciaga section's, search bar, and you will find a thread called "Authenticate This", go in there and post your pics!


----------



## CC collection

Do you think balenciaga black giant rose gold 12 part time is a good choice? This is my 1st bal bag. I hope I buy the right one and anyone knows how much is the cost in Europe? Or should I get city?? Pls help!


----------



## cat1967

CC collection said:


> Do you think balenciaga black giant rose gold 12 part time is a good choice? This is my 1st bal bag. I hope I buy the right one and anyone knows how much is the cost in Europe? Or should I get city?? Pls help!



The Giant City costs 1295 euros and the Part Time 1325 euros, so the difference is very small.  I have both styles and to tell the truth the Part Time is better if you have a lot of stuff to put in.  The City has a shorter strap and the handles are shorter as well.  This means that you cannot wear the handles over your shoulder if you are wearing a jacket although with the Part Time you can not very comfortably but after a little while that the get softer you can.  The bottom of the Part Time is wider so more things can be held and when over time it slouches it looks great.  However, my first Bal was a City because it is an icon.  IMO it all depends on how much you hold.  The black RGGH is great.  I hope I have helped!


----------



## CC collection

cat1967 said:


> The Giant City costs 1295 euros and the Part Time 1325 euros, so the difference is very small.  I have both styles and to tell the truth the Part Time is better if you have a lot of stuff to put in.  The City has a shorter strap and the handles are shorter as well.  This means that you cannot wear the handles over your shoulder if you are wearing a jacket although with the Part Time you can not very comfortably but after a little while that the get softer you can.  The bottom of the Part Time is wider so more things can be held and when over time it slouches it looks great.  However, my first Bal was a City because it is an icon.  IMO it all depends on how much you hold.  The black RGGH is great.  I hope I have helped!


Cat1967, thanks for the advice.  I think i will stick to Part time then.  Happy New Year


----------



## baglover90

Hello everyone!


I have been using AppleCare moisturizer on my bals and am about to run out. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on whether I should buy more AppleCare or another product.

AppleCare was the only product I ever used so I would appreciate if any one has tried other moisturizers to chime in!  

Thanks a bunch! Happy New Year!


----------



## cat1967

baglover90 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I have been using AppleCare moisturizer on my bals and am about to run out. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on whether I should buy more AppleCare or another product.
> 
> AppleCare was the only product I ever used so I would appreciate if any one has tried other moisturizers to chime in!
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Happy New Year!



I have used Leather Honey which is amazing.  In the beginning the color looks darker but once it is absorbed that is within an hour or two it is the same as before only more vibrant.  I have also used the Balenciaga Nourishing Cream which is also very good.


----------



## cat1967

CC collection said:


> Cat1967, thanks for the advice.  I think i will stick to Part time then.  Happy New Year



Happy New Year to you too.  I am glad to be of assistance!


----------



## baglover90

cat1967 said:
			
		

> I have used Leather Honey which is amazing.  In the beginning the color looks darker but once it is absorbed that is within an hour or two it is the same as before only more vibrant.  I have also used the Balenciaga Nourishing Cream which is also very good.



Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## piglett

would someone recommend getting from a bal boutique or getting from ****** instead?! would love an input! tia!


----------



## silly.wabbit

Hi, this may be a double-post, but I noticed this thread is more up-to-date. I'm looking to buy my first Bbag, and was wondering which city is the best place (in terms of price) to buy? London, Paris, Florence or Rome?

Thanks!


----------



## xxCJLYNxx

baglover90 said:


> Thanks a bunch!!


What can I use on the handles to prevent it from darkening?


----------



## cat1967

piglett said:


> would someone recommend getting from a bal boutique or getting from ****** instead?! would love an input! tia!



I would recommend getting it from a Bal boutique.  If anything goes wrong you can easily exchange it as most Boutiques have a lot of bags to exchange it with.  Also if you want something they don't have they can get it for you from another Boutique.  So if you have a Bal boutique near you or if you want to order from one I would advice you to do so.  Keep the receipt as they only handle restoration for items bought from their Boutiques as well.  Meaning if something happens to your bag and you want to fix it, it has to be bought from a Bal Boutique only.


----------



## cat1967

xxCJLYNxx said:


> What can I use on the handles to prevent it from darkening?



I have used the same stuff on the handles.  Try to avoid the stitches though.  You wouldn't want to put the cream or LH on them.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I just want to rant that there's a Magenta City out there and the seller wont ship overseas.

I am mega devastated


----------



## beauxgoris

bobobob said:


> Adriana Lima credit: zimbio



Post #3225 in the celebs with bbags thread - this bag is so fake. *Really surprising to see a FAKE vintage flat brass bag *- but there are giveaways: the bales are rectangles with sharp edges (never seen on a vintage bag) and the strap is all wrong. Just had to post somewhere since it was annoying me. LOL


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hi! I'm new to balenciaga and purseforum so if you guys don't mind sharing some tips and tricks caring for lambskin balenciagas. I have mine in Giant City in Bleute  thanks!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

I recently purchased my first City bag but it doesn't have any phone pockets inside. Is this usual?

I have a part time and it has 2 phone pocket


----------



## cat1967

Mulberrygal said:


> I recently purchased my first City bag but it doesn't have any phone pockets inside. Is this usual?
> 
> I have a part time and it has 2 phone pocket



Yes if it is a 2011 bag.  Those pockets were introduced in 2012.


----------



## Mulberrygal

cat1967 said:


> Yes if it is a 2011 bag.  Those pockets were introduced in 2012.



Oh I didn't know that

Didn't any of the designs have phone pockets before 2012?


----------



## Mulberrygal

cat1967 said:


> Yes if it is a 2011 bag.  Those pockets were introduced in 2012.



It's Gris Ciment, I  have just checked the colour chart and states SS 2012 but no phone pockets?


----------



## Bootboot19

Hello ladies..

Just a quick question, when were the adjustable straps for some bbags introduced? S/s 2012 or f/w 2012? Pls. Advise. Thanks!


----------



## mere girl

Mulberrygal said:


> It's Gris Ciment, I  have just checked the colour chart and states SS 2012 but no phone pockets?



Hi - the inside two extra pouch pockets were introduced in F/W 2012 so the S/S didn't have them....


----------



## cat1967

Mulberrygal said:


> It's Gris Ciment, I  have just checked the colour chart and states SS 2012 but no phone pockets?



I think Gris Cement didn't have the phone pockets.  There was only the one with the zipper on the opposite inside.  It could be that they introduced it for the FW2012-13.


----------



## Mulberrygal

mere girl said:


> Hi - the inside two extra pouch pockets were introduced in F/W 2012 so the S/S didn't have them....





cat1967 said:


> I think Gris Cement didn't have the phone pockets.  There was only the one with the zipper on the opposite inside.  It could be that they introduced it for the FW2012-13.



Thanks for your help

The Ciment is gorgeous, love it to bits

I read some issues about the leather being papery but mine's lovely..............just need to keep it that way  light color bags are a bit scary


----------



## cat1967

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> The Ciment is gorgeous, love it to bits
> 
> I read some issues about the leather being papery but mine's lovely..............just need to keep it that way  light color bags are a bit scary



They are.  Take good care of the corners and the handles.


----------



## fashionista_E

Hi, i've been a long time silent reader  I stop by to ask about my first Bal, i bought my first Bal in Galeries Lafayette Paris, i get the red ones, I'm really happy but still curious about the color  The SA wrote in invoice it is a Part Time Silver Giant 12 in Rouge. Is it true? Or maybe its a Coq? Because as i know, Rouge color in 2012 is a holiday collection... Any advice ladies? Thx a bunch!


----------



## cat1967

fashionista_E said:


> Hi, i've been a long time silent reader  I stop by to ask about my first Bal, i bought my first Bal in Galeries Lafayette Paris, i get the red ones, I'm really happy but still curious about the color  The SA wrote in invoice it is a Part Time Silver Giant 12 in Rouge. Is it true? Or maybe its a Coq? Because as i know, Rouge color in 2012 is a holiday collection... Any advice ladies? Thx a bunch!



If it is the Holiday Collection then the leather should be Chevre.  It is a little thicker, more durable and kinda pebbled.  You should check the tag.


----------



## fashionista_E

cat1967 said:


> If it is the Holiday Collection then the leather should be Chevre.  It is a little thicker, more durable and kinda pebbled.  You should check the tag.



thankyou for ur response  i check the tag and the leather is Agneau. i have seen the holiday collection the hardware is RH with really yummy chevre leather, mine is silver giant 12 and the leather is different, of course. so, what do you think? is it rouge or SA in the store was wrong?


----------



## cat1967

fashionista_E said:


> thankyou for ur response  i check the tag and the leather is Agneau. i have seen the holiday collection the hardware is RH with really yummy chevre leather, mine is silver giant 12 and the leather is different, of course. so, what do you think? is it rouge or SA in the store was wrong?



I think she was wrong.  The HC was in Chevre.  Does yours have both the Silver Giant HW and the tassels of the RH?  Because that's how the HC was.  I looked in Balenciaga.com and I saw that the HC is also in Giant Silver Hardware but with tassels.  Have a look.  Otherwise it should be Coquelicot.


----------



## fashionista_E

cat1967 said:


> I think she was wrong.  The HC was in Chevre.  Does yours have both the Silver Giant HW and the tassels of the RH?  Because that's how the HC was.  I looked in Balenciaga.com and I saw that the HC is also in Giant Silver Hardware but with tassels.  Have a look.  Otherwise it should be Coquelicot.


mine is with no tassels. yeah the holiday collection i was seen in store is with tassels. well, now i know that mine is not rouge, it is a Coq, i was thought it is a Coq but not really sure bcoz im newbie in Balenciaga. thank you so much


----------



## cat1967

fashionista_E said:


> mine is with no tassels. yeah the holiday collection i was seen in store is with tassels. well, now i know that mine is not rouge, it is a Coq, i was thought it is a Coq but not really sure bcoz im newbie in Balenciaga. thank you so much



You're so welcome.  Coquelicot is a fantastic color.  I have the City in RH (you can probably see it in my avatar).  Enjoy it!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Calling *Livia*, where are you?
> 
> I just needed to tease you a little with a pic





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm not *Livia1*, but darn that off-the-shoulder top is sexy... Teaser indeed.





Ok, so I was just googling "Chanel black Reissue gold" (just because) and it led me to these posts which I though was funny. Even more so because this was posted exactly one year ago today.

It was fun reading back too. I miss our chats, ladies 

Alright, the reason for my search is that I'm going to London on Tuesday. It's time! So keep your fingers crossed, and your arms and legs too, that they have it


----------



## diamante33

Hi girls!

This is my first post here! Currently, i own a Anthracite City in G21 SH and a 2013 HC City in Rouge. Thinking to get another Bluette City in RGGH but really in a dilemma as I just bought the City in Rouge 2 days ago?!?! Hubs will probably kill me if he finds out about my 2 bags in 2 days!! 

Should I or should I not??


----------



## cat1967

diamante33 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> This is my first post here! Currently, i own a Anthracite City in G21 SH and a 2013 HC City in Rouge. Thinking to get another Bluette City in RGGH but really in a dilemma as I just bought the City in Rouge 2 days ago?!?! Hubs will probably kill me if he finds out about my 2 bags in 2 days!!
> 
> Should I or should I not??



Hello and welcome!  I have done the same thing - buying two bags in a week.  I didn't want to miss the color then.  Later after wiser thinking I realized that I didn't enjoy both bags as I would have if I had bought them say after a month or two.  What happens is that there comes another color close to the one you have bought but a little nicer and you say 'if only I had waited a little bit'.  However, if this is the color you had been craving for, go ahead and get it while you still can.  If you just want a blue bag maybe wait a little longer and enjoy the Rouge.  You become addicted to these bags and you tend to get more than you can carry or you need sometimes.  Many of us have got similar colors a little darker or a little lighter.  It all depends on your budget and your needs.


----------



## Lisie

hey everyone, not sure if its the right place to ask, but didnt want to start a new thread for it, 
is Balenciaga about to make a case for the ipad mini?


----------



## diamante33

cat1967 said:


> Hello and welcome!  I have done the same thing - buying two bags in a week.  I didn't want to miss the color then.  Later after wiser thinking I realized that I didn't enjoy both bags as I would have if I had bought them say after a month or two.  What happens is that there comes another color close to the one you have bought but a little nicer and you say 'if only I had waited a little bit'.  However, if this is the color you had been craving for, go ahead and get it while you still can.  If you just want a blue bag maybe wait a little longer and enjoy the Rouge.  You become addicted to these bags and you tend to get more than you can carry or you need sometimes.  Many of us have got similar colors a little darker or a little lighter.  It all depends on your budget and your needs.



Thanks for your advice! 

I am still having 2 minds about this. Been wanting to get the blue one as it has the rggh which has ceased in production. But this might not a be a good anough reason for me to buy 2 bags in a week!

I guess I will have to toss a coin to decide!


----------



## cat1967

diamante33 said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I am still having 2 minds about this. Been wanting to get the blue one as it has the rggh which has ceased in production. But this might not a be a good anough reason for me to buy 2 bags in a week!
> 
> I guess I will have to toss a coin to decide!



If you have this bag in your mind all the time go get it.  You will enjoy it.  I have some which have been kept in the closet for some months but whenever I get them out they are new, as I rotate them a lot, and I enjoy them as new.  So even if you don't use one of them so often you will eventually.  If you have the spending money you should get it.  Sometimes we regret for not buying one you know.  That has happened to me as well.


----------



## diamante33

Ok I did it! 2 bbags in a week! 

Now I have to hide the second bag from my hubs. It will probably only see light in 2 months or so.. =p


----------



## PinkPeonies

I didnt want to have to create a new thread for this and I hope I'm asking it in the right section. 

I was bored and trying to decipher the Balenciaga tags. I know, I need a life and stat!!!!

Anyways I noticed that the "Made In Italy" stamp differed in my bags and clutches and Accesories. One is all in capitals and the others in not. I thought it may have something to do with the hardware but it doesn't. It also doesn't make sense if they started to do one after a certain year. 

Is it just normal for them to be sporadically different?


----------



## fainneyx

Ladies, I need your opinions please...I just purchased my B city classic in vert poker S/S 2012 color..it was an impulse buy..and now I look at the green color I really don't know whether I should love it or not..It leave me in a very very confused situation right now, should I just sell it and buy another color that can make me feel right...hmmmm...arghhh...please help and share ur opinion with me..


----------



## fainneyx

This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?


----------



## Lisie

Lisie said:


> hey everyone, not sure if its the right place to ask, but didnt want to start a new thread for it,
> is Balenciaga about to make a case for the ipad mini?



bump


----------



## Lisie

fainneyx said:


> This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?



love the bag but i am not much a fan of this shade of green. hm. if you got clothes to wear it with  I prefer poker fonce


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

fainneyx said:


> This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?


I like it because it's unique but it wouldn't be the right fit for my wardrobe.  The only green Bal I have is Light Olive (2006).


----------



## Javierika

fainneyx said:


> This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?



I have seen it on eBay...


----------



## Javierika

Javierika said:


> I have seen it on eBay...



It is very bright & u gotta b wearing right Colours to match it...


----------



## suziemay

fainneyx said:


> This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?



 

I think she is fantastic!!!  I am in   If she were mine I'd wear her with classic neutrals...blacks, greys, browns, whites, creams, and even navy!  What a fantastic pop of color!  I am G-R-E-E-N with envy!!!!!


----------



## piglett

hi all need some opinions here, i'm going away soon for about 10 days (overseas) and was wondering what bag to bring - speedy 30 (ebene) or the bal city (black)? 

i'm most concerned about weight (rather not too heavy) and also that it can fit quite a bit (need to put travel docs etc). 

also, is the bal considered 'fragile' as it leather? 

if i can get some inputs that be great!


----------



## AnmaMD

piglett said:


> hi all need some opinions here, i'm going away soon for about 10 days (overseas) and was wondering what bag to bring - speedy 30 (ebene) or the bal city (black)?
> 
> i'm most concerned about weight (rather not too heavy) and also that it can fit quite a bit (need to put travel docs etc).
> 
> also, is the bal considered 'fragile' as it leather?
> 
> if i can get some inputs that be great!



I have both bags but when I travel I prefer a bag that I can use both shoulder and handbag. Therefore, I prefer the bal city. I don't baby my bals so, I sure you'll be fine. As long as you don't check it in.  Hehe!


----------



## madforhandbags

fainneyx said:


> This is the vert poker city that I mentioned in my previous reply, what is your opinion about her?


I agree with Suziemay.  It's fantastic!!!!  Enjoy it.


----------



## fainneyx

madforhandbags said:


> I agree with Suziemay.  It's fantastic!!!!  Enjoy it.



Thanks ladiess! I've decided to keep it and actually been using it twice! I must admit I'm more and more in love with her! (chesseyy..haha). It's stunning when I wear it with neutral colors outfit..agree with you all! I guess I'll just keep it in my unique Bbag category.


----------



## chrw123

hello, 
could you please give me advice and suggestions? i'm looking for satchels recently.
these are my options:
1. balenciaga city giant 12
2. balenciaga velo
3. mulberry alexa
4. ps1 medium
but i really like celine mini luggage as well, which one should i get?
thank you!!


----------



## cat1967

chrw123 said:


> hello,
> could you please give me advice and suggestions? i'm looking for satchels recently.
> these are my options:
> 1. balenciaga city giant 12
> 2. balenciaga velo
> 3. mulberry alexa
> 4. ps1 medium
> but i really like celine mini luggage as well, which one should i get?
> thank you!!



As a Bal fan I would advice the Velo or the City.  I like both Alexa and PS1 but I find that they can't be held in the evening though the other two can especially the City.  As for Celine I am not that keen on them.


----------



## Chrissie82

chrw123 said:


> hello,
> could you please give me advice and suggestions? i'm looking for satchels recently.
> these are my options:
> 1. balenciaga city giant 12
> 2. balenciaga velo
> 3. mulberry alexa
> 4. ps1 medium
> but i really like celine mini luggage as well, which one should i get?
> thank you!!



I had the alexa. Find it way too small, kind of uncomfortable.I have a proenza medium ps1.which I love.Many pockets,  cellphone back pocket or some cash, so you dont have too open the bag. And I have a Bal Velo on the way.


----------



## Plainbrand

chrw123 said:


> hello,
> could you please give me advice and suggestions? i'm looking for satchels recently.
> these are my options:
> 1. balenciaga city giant 12
> 2. balenciaga velo
> 3. mulberry alexa
> 4. ps1 medium
> but i really like celine mini luggage as well, which one should i get?
> thank you!!



I would vote for velo ghw.. Bcz u can sling it, hand carry it, change the strap to Mk it shoulder bag. Big enough to carry enough things but not huge ) jz my 2 cents. Hope it helps


----------



## windy set

Which one is better, papier a4 or basket? Need help


----------



## Stansy

I ordered my first new B last night - after years of pondering.... Can't wait to receive it next weekend!
I got a used Day in a light shade (could have been sahara) with covered hardware a couple of years ago and still kick myself for selling it.


----------



## karry326

I'm deciding between giant studs or regular Balenciaga as my second bag. The giant city studs make the bag heavy. Do you guys have the same problem?


----------



## karry326

where can I buy the gris tarmac clutch?


----------



## cat1967

karry326 said:


> I'm deciding between giant studs or regular Balenciaga as my second bag. The giant city studs make the bag heavy. Do you guys have the same problem?



The Giant21 make it really heavier.  The mini Giant I find ok.  But the RH is the lightest and I prefer it weight wise but I have problems with the tassels.  Too messy in the way all the time.


----------



## sammytheMUA

has anyone ordered from the hawaii store?
i just called the vegas balenciaga store and they said they send their old bags to that location ( i want a suede city bag)


----------



## telavivit

karry326 said:


> I'm deciding between giant studs or regular Balenciaga as my second bag. The giant city studs make the bag heavy. Do you guys have the same problem?




I love the 21 studs on the city, I think that the 12 doesn't look as nice. I have the city with the old 21 studs, and I don't feel that it's particularly heavy, especially compared to other bags from other brands.


----------



## summerdaychick

telavivit said:


> I love the 21 studs on the city, I think that the 12 doesn't look as nice. I have the city with the old 21 studs, and I don't feel that it's particularly heavy, especially compared to other bags from other brands.


Hi ladies! I have been contemplating on which Balenciaga bag to get. Do you guys know where I could buy a giant 21 city that has a selection of colors. I only see the black and gold hw. 

Also any website where I could buy authentic and less expensive ones? 

Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Just "look wise", not size... do you like the black city with silver G21 hardware or the black weekender with silver G21 hardware. thanks


----------



## leganne

luvmy3girls said:


> Just "look wise", not size... do you like the black city with silver G21 hardware or the black weekender with silver G21 hardware. thanks



City for me


----------



## agnat

Hi there,
Ordered my first Balenciaga last night online and am second guessing myselg with the color.  I ordered Anthracite but was considering the Gris Tarmac.  Is there a big difference and if so how?  Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## bagloverny

agnat said:


> Hi there,
> Ordered my first Balenciaga last night online and am second guessing myselg with the color.  I ordered Anthracite but was considering the Gris Tarmac.  Is there a big difference and if so how?  Thanks for any help anyone can offer.



I think Gris Tarmac is a true medium gray shade while anthracite is more like charcoal, much darker than Gris.


----------



## agnat

bagloverny said:


> I think Gris Tarmac is a true medium gray shade while anthracite is more like charcoal, much darker than Gris.


Thank you so much bagloverny.  That's what I was hoping to hear.  Someone had said that it had blue/green undertones which scared me a bit.  I didn't want the solid black since I carry other black bags, but am not ready to venture out into Bal's wide spectrum of color yet.  I feel better about my choice.  Can't wait to receive my bag next week!!


----------



## Skywalker30

I am new to this site and apologize for posting in the wrong forum, but I recently purchased a 2011 Balenciaga first. I received it yesterday and am trying to authenticate it. I want to return it as soon as possible if it is not authentic. Can anyone help me????? Thank you!!!


----------



## rainneday

Does anyone knows what happened with this thread? Was anything resolved? Do the Sapphire bags generally fade this much, or was this a rare event? Thanks! http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/destroyed-2008-sapphire-city-681936.html

Bumped the thread.


----------



## cat1967

summerdaychick said:


> Hi ladies! I have been contemplating on which Balenciaga bag to get. Do you guys know where I could buy a giant 21 city that has a selection of colors. I only see the black and gold hw.
> 
> Also any website where I could buy authentic and less expensive ones?
> 
> Thanks


Try ****** and Real Deal something.  They have authentic bags in lower prices.


----------



## Prissylady1

cat1967 said:


> Try ****** and Real Deal something.  They have authentic bags in lower prices.


Both Hghandbagsonline and Real Deal Collection are great. Oh, and Yoogi's Closet. They all sell on Ebay, but are cheaper if you purchase on their site.


----------



## cat1967

Skywalker30 said:


> I am new to this site and apologize for posting in the wrong forum, but I recently purchased a 2011 Balenciaga first. I received it yesterday and am trying to authenticate it. I want to return it as soon as possible if it is not authentic. Can anyone help me????? Thank you!!!


Just saw your post.  I don't know if you have authenticated it already but there is a thread in this forum where you can do that.  I think it is under Balenciaga Shopping sub forum.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone know If when you purchase something from the online boutique, does the bag come from the boutique that has it, or does it come from a warehouse? Thanks


----------



## babyeu

Could you help me deciding? 
I have a chance to get another bal bag, I have choices between poppy red (probably its the same color as coq) city mrggh and papyrus city mrggh. 
Ialready  have 2005 black rh city and 2012 black envelope clutch mrggh.  which one is good? red or papyrus? 
which color is more easy to get dirty or color transfer?   I do love both and really have big dilemma!

Please helpppppp


----------



## COPENHAGEN

How do the pretty Bal bracelets run size wise? On Mytheresa it seems like there will only be M available, but I can see that Bal.com had them in S (sold out though).

I have small wrists and normally I'd go for a S...


----------



## cat1967

babyeu said:


> Could you help me deciding?
> I have a chance to get another bal bag, I have choices between poppy red (probably its the same color as coq) city mrggh and papyrus city mrggh.
> Ialready  have 2005 black rh city and 2012 black envelope clutch mrggh.  which one is good? red or papyrus?
> which color is more easy to get dirty or color transfer?   I do love both and really have big dilemma!
> 
> Please helpppppp


I have both Coquelicot and Papyrus Citys.  I use Papyrus more often as it goes with everything.  About color transfer I don't care as I use the shoulder strap so it doesn't go down to my jeans (where the problem comes from).  And when I hold it by the handles it doesn't rub on my trousers.  It hasn't gotten dirty, however I rotate my bags a lot.  I liked this color so much that I got it on a Work which I use a lot stuffing it with books etc. being a tutor, putting it on the car floor etc.  Again, no problem with it getting dirty.  You see Papyrus has grey undertones and it doesn't show dirt.  Coquelicot I love, see my avatar, but I find it very flashy to be worn very often so I don't use it that often.  If I had to chose between those two I would chose Papyrus.  It is a more versatile color.  It looks greyish when worn with grey outfits and beige when worn with earthy colors.  Of course the last word is yours.  If you want to throw a spark on dull colored outfits you should get Coq if you have colorful outfits you should get Papyrus.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## cat1967

Hey girls, which color is azzure?  Is it Blue Tropical or what?
Thanks


----------



## JunnieBu

cat1967 said:


> Hey girls, which color is azzure?  Is it Blue Tropical or what?
> Thanks


Hi, I think it is more like this blue


----------



## lindiee

Does anyone know which shop does the widest selection of Balenciagas in London? Looking to get a city in light pink.


----------



## Beachbum76

Hi. I'm new in the forum and this is my first post  Apologies if this is the wrong thread though.

Anyway, would anyone know if the Large Premier Clutch been discontinued? I just bought the Bleu Mineral and the Black from Erica and looking to buy in another color.  She has the Rose Bonbon but I'm hoping to get one in another classic color since I never sell my old bags. Though the RB looks tempting too, but haven't seen it IRL.

Thanks!


----------



## Beachbum76

Hi. I'm new in the forum and this is my first post  Apologies if this is the wrong thread though.

Anyway, would anyone know if the Large Premier Clutch been discontinued? I just bought the Bleu Mineral and the Black from Erica and looking to buy in another color.  She has the Rose Bonbon but I'm hoping to get one in another classic color since I never sell my old bags. Though the RB looks tempting too, but haven't seen it IRL.  I can't seem to find the large style anywhere else.

Thanks!


----------



## Beachbum76

Beachbum76 said:


> Hi. I'm new in the forum and this is my first post  Apologies if this is the wrong thread though.
> 
> Anyway, would anyone know if the Large Premier Clutch been discontinued? I just bought the Bleu Mineral and the Black from Erica and looking to buy in another color.  She has the Rose Bonbon but I'm hoping to get one in another classic color since I never sell my old bags. Though the RB looks tempting too, but haven't seen it IRL.  I can't seem to find the large style anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, it posted twice and I don't know how to delete a post!


----------



## cat1967

JunnieBu said:


> Hi, I think it is more like this blue


 Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

Beachbum76 said:


> Sorry, it posted twice and I don't know how to delete a post!


 I don't quite know about the style but you could take a look at the official site.  I have Rose Bonbon in a City it is great.  Very nice pink color.  I don't think there is anyone who wouldn't like it.  Ah, I forgot to say 'Welcome to the forum'


----------



## karry326

telavivit said:


> I love the 21 studs on the city, I think that the 12 doesn't look as nice. I have the city with the old 21 studs, and I don't feel that it's particularly heavy, especially compared to other bags from other brands.



Thanks! That was very helpful!


----------



## karry326

cat1967 said:


> The Giant21 make it really heavier.  The mini Giant I find ok.  But the RH is the lightest and I prefer it weight wise but I have problems with the tassels.  Too messy in the way all the time.



Thanks for the advice! I do think the tassels might get in the way, but I would probably like the feeling of a lighter bag. =)


----------



## Weelassie

I could use some guidance. I found a 2005 Work in the EXACT colour I've been searching for, but I am concerned about the size. I favour the size of the City, but I really LOVE this colour! I know it's only a couple of inches here and there, but there is also the issue of no shoulder strap. How does anyone feel about their Work?


----------



## cat1967

Weelassie said:


> I could use some guidance. I found a 2005 Work in the EXACT colour I've been searching for, but I am concerned about the size. I favour the size of the City, but I really LOVE this colour! I know it's only a couple of inches here and there, but there is also the issue of no shoulder strap. How does anyone feel about their Work?


I have some Citys and only two Works.  There is a size difference as the bottom is much wider than that of the City.  Also as you mention the 'no strap' situation is uncomfortable sometimes.  I usually use them for work where I put books inside along with my other stuff.  If you really love the color though maybe you should get it.  And the leather would be better since it is from 2005.  The handles can be worn over the shoulder though so the weight is even and the bag really feels comfortable.  If I were you I would get it.  What color is it?


----------



## lofty

Weelassie said:


> I could use some guidance. I found a 2005 Work in the EXACT colour I've been searching for, but I am concerned about the size. I favour the size of the City, but I really LOVE this colour! I know it's only a couple of inches here and there, but there is also the issue of no shoulder strap. How does anyone feel about their Work?



I have sold my works and I'm only left with one. I'm not a fan of the work as it gets heavy when loaded and the straps can get uncomfortable when carried for some time


----------



## Weelassie

cat1967 said:


> I have some Citys and only two Works.  There is a size difference as the bottom is much wider than that of the City.  Also as you mention the 'no strap' situation is uncomfortable sometimes.  I usually use them for work where I put books inside along with my other stuff.  If you really love the color though maybe you should get it.  And the leather would be better since it is from 2005.  The handles can be worn over the shoulder though so the weight is even and the bag really feels comfortable.  If I were you I would get it.  What color is it?


Thanks for the input, cat1967.  The colour is Caramel (love, love, love!).  It is quite worn given it's age, but it is a heck of a deal (less than half the original $$$).  I would be using this as an every day bag, so I don't want to feel as though I'm lugging a monstrosity around with me.


----------



## Weelassie

lofty said:


> I have sold my works and I'm only left with one. I'm not a fan of the work as it gets heavy when loaded and the straps can get uncomfortable when carried for some time


That's what I was concerned about.   I may just have to hold out until I find a City in this colour.


----------



## cat1967

Weelassie said:


> Thanks for the input, cat1967.  The colour is Caramel (love, love, love!).  It is quite worn given it's age, but it is a heck of a deal (less than half the original $$$).  I would be using this as an every day bag, so I don't want to feel as though I'm lugging a monstrosity around with me.


Great color!  I wouldn't leave it.  Also being worn already and the fact that it is sold in a good price makes you feel at ease using it everyday.  Sometimes when I buy an expensive bag, brand new and I use it for an everyday one, I feel very nervous not to ruin.  Go get it, IMO you shouldn't miss this opportunity.


----------



## Weelassie

cat1967 said:


> Great color!  I wouldn't leave it.  Also being worn already and the fact that it is sold in a good price makes you feel at ease using it everyday.  Sometimes when I buy an expensive bag, brand new and I use it for an everyday one, I feel very nervous not to ruin.  Go get it, IMO you shouldn't miss this opportunity.


I should also mention this will be my first Bbag.  I have been in love with them forever, but have always talked myself out of it because of cost, etc.  I know that once I start, this is going to become a very costly obsession.  I think you have convinced me to get it!


----------



## cat1967

Weelassie said:


> I should also mention this will be my first Bbag.  I have been in love with them forever, but have always talked myself out of it because of cost, etc.  I know that once I start, this is going to become a very costly obsession.  I think you have convinced me to get it!


I bought my first Bal in 2011.  My daughter convinced me to buy one.  Now I have about 20 (in different styles).  I rotate them a lot and they are like new.  It becomes an addiction.  Better be careful.  It was the craziness of a lifetime.  At 46 I had never done many things for myself like travelling or going out to expensive restaurants etc.  I am more into average things when it comes to entertainment and clothes.  However, when it comes to bags (and shoes) I want what makes my heart sing.  And after a lot of hard times in life I think I deserve it.  But since this is your first, be wise.  I am sure pretty soon you will come with a City.


----------



## Weelassie

cat1967 said:


> I bought my first Bal in 2011.  My daughter convinced me to buy one.  Now I have about 20 (in different styles).  I rotate them a lot and they are like new.  It becomes an addiction.  Better be careful.  It was the craziness of a lifetime.  At 46 I had never done many things for myself like travelling or going out to expensive restaurants etc.  I am more into average things when it comes to entertainment and clothes.  However, when it comes to bags (and shoes) I want what makes my heart sing.  And after a lot of hard times in life I think I deserve it.  But since this is your first, be wise.  I am sure pretty soon you will come with a City.


That is exactly how I feel!  After 20 years of spending all my time and money on my kids and family, it's time to spoil myself.  I don't spend a lot on clothes, but I love bags, boots and shoes!  I should add that my husband was more than willing to buy me a brand new City for our anniversary but I couldn't decide on a colour so I said no.  What kind of woman does that?!?  Crazy.


----------



## cat1967

Weelassie said:


> That is exactly how I feel!  After 20 years of spending all my time and money on my kids and family, it's time to spoil myself.  I don't spend a lot on clothes, but I love bags, boots and shoes!  I should add that my husband was more than willing to buy me a brand new City for our anniversary but I couldn't decide on a colour so I said no.  What kind of woman does that?!?  Crazy.



I am divorced so there is no husband to buy me bags but also not to allow me to buy bags.  You are a lucky woman!  A brand new City offer, and not knowing what color to get?  Difficult to imagine.  However, there have been Balenciaga seasons that I wasn't so sure about which color I liked eventually I found one.  It is getting more and more difficult to chose one color though as it keeps repeating them so I wouldn't want to have many bags in the same color or about the same color.  However, I have bought two or three colors in two different styles.  I would advise you to go to a Balenciaga Boutique and try on the different styles and decide on the one or ones you prefer.  I have found that almost all of them are necessary.  I don't have a clutch, a Weekender as it is too big for me, and a Pompom (I don't very much like the style).  I recently bought a City GGH in Rose Bonbon.  I love it.  Of course I prefer the old giant (the truly giant hardware).  Stop me if I talk too much.


----------



## Weelassie

Oh, no, not at all...I appreciate the perspective from someone who has so many Bbags.  I would imagine that after 20, it's harder to find colours that you want to add to your collection.  I'm more of a neutral person myself, and stick to blacks, browns, beiges, etc.  Although I do love the Lilac as well!


----------



## cat1967

Weelassie said:


> Oh, no, not at all...I appreciate the perspective from someone who has so many Bbags.  I would imagine that after 20, it's harder to find colours that you want to add to your collection.  I'm more of a neutral person myself, and stick to blacks, browns, beiges, etc.  Although I do love the Lilac as well!



Thank God I bought them when I did as this year my budget was smaller and I don't want to spend too much.  I also think enough.  After I get the Totally, I am going to be buying smaller things now and then like the bandeau, a bracelet maybe a.s.o.  Lilac is nice.  I have a Blue Lavande, I don't use it that often but when I do it brightens up my whole winter outfit, you know wearing black or gray.


----------



## Shimmerpink

Hi ladies

I hope I am posting this in the correct thread! I am on my way to purchasing my first Bal Bag very excited!!

However due to where I am based I cannot purchase I store so am buying the bag from the Paris Boutique. The mail order form from the store indicates such purchases are non refundable non exchangeable, which concerns me when paying so much for a bag I have not seen in person. In any event as I am buying from another EU country it is not legal to deny refund.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience buying/returning/exchanging from Paris store.

I really don't expect to need to return the bag, but as it is the last one they have of the model I want I just want to ensure good condition etc 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cat1967

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope I am posting this in the correct thread! I am on my way to purchasing my first Bal Bag very excited!!
> 
> However due to where I am based I cannot purchase I store so am buying the bag from the Paris Boutique. The mail order form from the store indicates such purchases are non refundable non exchangeable, which concerns me when paying so much for a bag I have not seen in person. In any event as I am buying from another EU country it is not legal to deny refund.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience buying/returning/exchanging from Paris store.
> 
> I really don't expect to need to return the bag, but as it is the last one they have of the model I want I just want to ensure good condition etc
> 
> Thanks in advance


Which bag are you buying?  I live in Greece and I usually buy my bags from Cannes, France although we have a Boutique here in Greece (it does not have the variety other European countries have).  In Cannes you will find Sebastien who is the best SA, a very helpful person.  He also finds and brings bags for me which he may not have in store at the moment I want them.


----------



## Shimmerpink

Thanks cat1967

It's a part time, I've already been in touch with Sebastian in Cannes and unfortunately they don't have the bag in the colour I want in stock  Sebastian seemed really helpful though!


----------



## cat1967

Shimmerpink said:


> Thanks cat1967
> 
> It's a part time, I've already been in touch with Sebastian in Cannes and unfortunately they don't have the bag in the colour I want in stock  Sebastian seemed really helpful though!


I see.  Then you will get it from Paris right?  Hope you have it in your hands really soon.


----------



## Weelassie

cat1967 said:


> Great color!  I wouldn't leave it.  Also being worn already and the fact that it is sold in a good price makes you feel at ease using it everyday.  Sometimes when I buy an expensive bag, brand new and I use it for an everyday one, I feel very nervous not to ruin.  Go get it, IMO you shouldn't miss this opportunity.


I bought it!  I'm kind of ill, as I hope the condition of it is no worse than the photos described.  Such a good price though, hard to pass it up!


----------



## missywinter

Hi all...i am a new user here. And perhape a new bbag owner... i want to know more about this brand..hope you all dun mind me asking newbie qns. I fall in love w bbags especially aft i saw the blue collection...i find them very beautiful...  i understand there are seasonal colours and maybe L.E. and there are ways to care for 1 bags... 

Can i know more detail about this brand...i find it confusing in surfing the forum for info. Sry :/


----------



## airina666

How heavy is Work RGGH 21 when compared to Work Classic RH?


----------



## hellojenna

Help! I noticed that some bbags have single weave stitching on the handles and some have double (I'm referring to the "rope like" weaving for lack of a better description). Does anyone know why that is or can you please identify which style has what. Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

hellojenna said:


> Help! I noticed that some bbags have single weave stitching on the handles and some have double (I'm referring to the "rope like" weaving for lack of a better description). Does anyone know why that is or can you please identify which style has what. Thanks!


I think Regular Hardware bags have the single and Giant ones have the double.


----------



## pinksky777

babyeu said:


> Could you help me deciding?
> I have a chance to get another bal bag, I have choices between poppy red (probably its the same color as coq) city mrggh and papyrus city mrggh.
> Ialready  have 2005 black rh city and 2012 black envelope clutch mrggh.  which one is good? red or papyrus?
> which color is more easy to get dirty or color transfer?   I do love both and really have big dilemma!
> 
> Please helpppppp


I'm about to get a pre-loved coquelicot "poppy red" bal city as well, and I'm so frekin excited!!! I would definitely spring for the red, they're hard to beat!


----------



## cat1967

I have both Coquelicot City and Papyrus.  It is a difficult choice to make.  Papyrus is definitely more easy to wear as it goes with everything, Coq on the other hand is such a poppy color.  Don't worry about color transfer if it is a City it can't go towards the legs of your jeans.  I only had this problem with a Velo which goes very low.  So if I had to chose ... I think I would go for Coq if I couldn't go for both which would be my target.  You can see her on my avatar.


----------



## Loveshopz7

Hi i am also first time owner or bal city, bought it in black with giant 12 gold hardware, considering exchanging it for coquelicot but can't decide between rose gold or silver, i wish i could get it gold hw but theres none left...so which hardware looks better with red?pls help me decide...thanks!


----------



## cat1967

Loveshopz7 said:


> Hi i am also first time owner or bal city, bought it in black with giant 12 gold hardware, considering exchanging it for coquelicot but can't decide between rose gold or silver, i wish i could get it gold hw but theres none left...so which hardware looks better with red?pls help me decide...thanks!


I have Coq with the Regular Hardware and I love the contrast.  From Giant I would choose the gold.  I don't like silver on red that much.  Gold makes it more elegant.


----------



## jippoo1234

Hi! I'm new to Balenciaga purses and wanted to get a second hand first to see if I will in fact fall in love like everyone here... I am interested in this bag I see on ebay, any chance someone could help me authenticate it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

I truly appreciate the help!


----------



## cat1967

jippoo1234 said:


> Hi! I'm new to Balenciaga purses and wanted to get a second hand first to see if I will in fact fall in love like everyone here... I am interested in this bag I see on ebay, any chance someone could help me authenticate it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I truly appreciate the help!


Hello.  There is a special authentication thread here and the specialists can tell you.  From the pictures I could say it is authentic but the price is very low for a Part Time or any model of Balenciaga.  Place the link on the Authentication thread and they will tell you for sure.  It looks like a great bag and the color is amazing, I know as I have a First in this color.  Good luck!


----------



## bal77

Hi, i'm having trouble finding the thread for the mini city. Is there one?


----------



## joycee71

hi everyone, this is my very first  post in  TPF.. I just bought a Balenciaga part time in black with giant 21 hardware, yes G21. My understanding was, its been discontinued long time ago thats why when I went to Bal boutique, the very nice SA told me that he has some left in the stock room and I "freaked out" in joy, although its not time for me to buy another purse coz its only been a couple of months since I bought my LV, I jumped in and bought one. So I got home feeling like in cloud 9 coz I cant beleive I still got a hold of G21 hardware, but then when I finally got myself together and inspect the bag I found out thet it was made in 2008, its a 5 yr old bag!, although not used and im sure authentic coz its from the Balenciaga boutique, its a 5 yr old bag and I paid $1945 on it, the current price.. Ladies, whats your thought on this, I love the bag but thinking its a 5 yr old bag it made me kinda think of exchanging it to a newer one although its not G21 but the newest G12?? Please help me decide, thanks


----------



## joycee71

hi everyone, I am new in TPF, I apologize if I post in the wrong forum.. I just bought a Balenciaga part time in black with giant 21 hardware, yes G21. My understanding was, its been discontinued long time ago thats why when I went to Bal boutique, the very nice SA told me that he has some left in the stock room and I "freaked out" in joy, although its not time for me to buy another purse coz its only been a couple of months since I bought my LV, I jumped in and bought one. So I got home feeling like in cloud 9 coz I cant beleive I still got a hold of G21 hardware, but then when I finally got myself together and inspect the bag I found out  it was made in 2008, its a 5 yr old bag!, although not used and im sure authentic coz its from the Balenciaga boutique, its a 5 yr old bag and I paid $1945 on it, the current price.. Ladies, whats your thought on this, I love the bag but thinking its a 5 yr old bag it made me kinda think of exchanging it to a newer one although its not G21, but the newest G12?? Please help me decide, thanks


----------



## SweetCherries

I would keep it. I believe the leather is way much better quality back then compare to now.  Even though its 5 yrs old. Congrats and Enjoy your HG bag.


----------



## joycee71

SweetCherries said:


> I would keep it. I believe the leather is way much better quality back then compare to now.  Even though its 5 yrs old. Congrats and Enjoy your HG bag.


thanks, i appreciate your response ))


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

Hey Ladies! I am new to the purseforum and to Balenciaga! It has now become my new addiction... =) I received a Bal from a friend but have no idea what color it is...Where should I go to ask and how do I post a pic of it? Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## bag in black

my question , it's the end of Time from the Town ? Petra Teufel , store in Hamburg write me this Information ? It's that correctly ?


----------



## queenjane

hi ladies can anyone help me choose a color for my very first Bbag... Mauve, Rouge Braise of Rose Peche?  I would like to take the consideration of which color u think fades or not.. thanks!


----------



## cat1967

queenjane said:


> hi ladies can anyone help me choose a color for my very first Bbag... Mauve, Rouge Braise of Rose Peche?  I would like to take the consideration of which color u think fades or not.. thanks!


Hello.  I don't know Rouge Braise.  Mauve is great and it can take dirt.  Rose Peche is too light and the corners will get dirty pretty soon as well as the handles.  If RB is anything like Coquelicot, I have it and I like it but it wouldn't be my first Bal.  So I guess I would go for Mauve.  My first Bal was Atlantique, a kinda jean like blue which goes with everything.


----------



## queenjane

cat1967 said:


> Hello.  I don't know Rouge Braise.  Mauve is great and it can take dirt.  Rose Peche is too light and the corners will get dirty pretty soon as well as the handles.  If RB is anything like Coquelicot, I have it and I like it but it wouldn't be my first Bal.  So I guess I would go for Mauve.  My first Bal was Atlantique, a kinda jean like blue which goes with everything.




hello! this is Rouge braise http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45203810bi.html  I believe they only have this in G12 Silver Hardware (city) So what you think about it? thank you


----------



## cat1967

queenjane said:


> hello! this is Rouge braise http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45203810bi.html  I believe they only have this in G12 Silver Hardware (city) So what you think about it? thank you


This looks exactly like Rose Bruyere.  I prefer Rose Bonbon to tell the truth.  What do you think?


----------



## FashionistaUK

Hi, I've recently bought a black balenciaga classic city bag and I'm debating whether to return it for even the day hobo bag? here: http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/shoulder-bag_cod45203850tb.html 

Or swapping for the gucci soho? here: http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/282308A7M0G1000#

So, what do people think?? Need advice!!


----------



## cat1967

FashionistaUK said:


> Hi, I've recently bought a black balenciaga classic city bag and I'm debating whether to return it for even the day hobo bag? here: http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/shoulder-bag_cod45203850tb.html
> 
> Or swapping for the gucci soho? here: http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/282308A7M0G1000#
> 
> So, what do people think?? Need advice!!


It all depends to whether you are a hobo or a tote person.  I am both.  So if I were you and since I have both these bags I would advise you to keep the City.  The black classic city is an icon.  You should have it.  But that is only my opinion.


----------



## vintagejess

Hey TPFers, I'm beyond ecstatic to say I've _finally _joined the bbag club!  My first bal is a beautiful F/W 2006 Black City.  This has been my dream purse since the first time I ever laid eyes on Balenciaga Motorcycle bags in 2004.  I finally feel complete now that I have my dream bag.  Now, a question, should i use a conditioner or just let it be? It is super thick and smooth on the front and absolutely soft and smooshy in the back.  The color definitely has greening and looks greyish in some light.  The leather is in great condition but feels sort of dry.  I was sure I would condition it until I saw a pic of Rooney Mara carrying a bag that looked very similar in color and texture.  My bag still has some sheen and I don't want that to wear off.  What do you girls think?  Do you think if I took it to my local bal store the SA would have a valuable opinion?


----------



## cat1967

vintagejess said:


> Hey TPFers, I'm beyond ecstatic to say I've _finally _joined the bbag club!  My first bal is a beautiful F/W 2006 Black City.  This has been my dream purse since the first time I ever laid eyes on Balenciaga Motorcycle bags in 2004.  I finally feel complete now that I have my dream bag.  Now, a question, should i use a conditioner or just let it be? It is super thick and smooth on the front and absolutely soft and smooshy in the back.  The color definitely has greening and looks greyish in some light.  The leather is in great condition but feels sort of dry.  I was sure I would condition it until I saw a pic of Rooney Mara carrying a bag that looked very similar in color and texture.  My bag still has some sheen and I don't want that to wear off.  What do you girls think?  Do you think if I took it to my local bal store the SA would have a valuable opinion?


Some people like it as it is others like it saturated.  I am of the second team.  I usually put Balenciaga Nourishing Cream to my bags, or Leather Honey as I don't like to see them dry.  I have two black ones.  A Brogue City and a GGH Part Time.  However, I haven't used them that often so they haven't changed yet.  I put LH on them once and one year later they don't need anything.  I don't know what to advise you.  It is a matter of opinion.  But if the leather is really dry and since it is an oldie, I would suggest nourishing it.


----------



## vintagejess

Thanks cat1967.  I have Leather Honey which I've used on a nice leather chair I have so it was awesome to see that so many people use that on their bags.  I took my city to my shoe repair guy who fixed up a Chanel for me and he recommended the Cadillac lotion so I bought it.  I tried both on a pair of shoes I have to see what it might do and I noticed that the leather honey definitely made the black of the shoe darker whereas the Cadillac made that shoe softer.  I guess I'm worried that the bag will get sticky with leather honey, did you experience any stickiness?


----------



## cat1967

vintagejess said:


> Thanks cat1967.  I have Leather Honey which I've used on a nice leather chair I have so it was awesome to see that so many people use that on their bags.  I took my city to my shoe repair guy who fixed up a Chanel for me and he recommended the Cadillac lotion so I bought it.  I tried both on a pair of shoes I have to see what it might do and I noticed that the leather honey definitely made the black of the shoe darker whereas the Cadillac made that shoe softer.  I guess I'm worried that the bag will get sticky with leather honey, did you experience any stickiness?


Not really.  If you don't put a lot.  I used a make up brush to apply it.  I can't say I didn't put a lot.  I did.  But if you let it dry overnight it is ok.  If not you can rub it lightly with a soft cotton cloth always checking that the color stays there on the bag that is not on the cloth.


----------



## vintagejess

I just went to my local bal and the SA told me that they recommend their product and only theirs  (makes sence from their perspective).  They also said they recommend using it once a month on all bags! That was surprising to me. What also surprised me is the SA adamantly telling me all bbags are lambskin and have ALWAYS been lambskin. Now I just feel like he didn't know anything. I tried the cream on a small patch so I guess I'll see what it feels like tomorrow. Their product seemed way waxy compared to Leather Honey or Cadillac.


----------



## cat1967

vintagejess said:


> I just went to my local bal and the SA told me that they recommend their product and only theirs  (makes sence from their perspective).  They also said they recommend using it once a month on all bags! That was surprising to me. What also surprised me is the SA adamantly telling me all bbags are lambskin and have ALWAYS been lambskin. Now I just feel like he didn't know anything. I tried the cream on a small patch so I guess I'll see what it feels like tomorrow. Their product seemed way waxy compared to Leather Honey or Cadillac.


It is waxy and if you put a lot especially on light colored bags it tends to yellow them.  I put a small quantity with the fingers and then let it dry for a few hours then rub it in circular movements with a soft cotton cloth, there is one in the box.


----------



## nascar fan

My fave SA sent me pics of a new bag they just got in.  I thought I would pass them along to you ladies.
black hairy city.


----------



## lizzywantapurse

Ooh the hairy city is gorgeous!  What type of hair is it?


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Newbie here can someone point me to where I can go to ask a question about a balenciaga handbag like what it is worth and what the one I have may be worth with flaws?

Thanks
Sue


----------



## dmh

Fellow Balenciaga fans! I just bought this Balenciaga cutie & am  going to color the handles white again. Did the white peel because of it  being dyed? Any good ideas on getting the handles white again? Your  help & ideas would be MUCH appreciated!!!! Thank you, dmh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271248339020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dmh

nascar fan said:


> My fave SA sent me pics of a new bag they just got in.  I thought I would pass them along to you ladies.
> black hairy city.


Nice!!


----------



## anitas

Hey guys, I just bought a balenciaga bag from the store in London. Thing is, when I claimed my VAT at the airport the lady there took my receipt, which is wierd because I always get to keep my receipts! Is it possible to get a new one from the Balenciaga store?


----------



## Bratty1919

Is there a Hall of Shame for fake Bals? TIA!


----------



## XCCX

Hello ladies,

Im posting this everywhere I'm sooo torn please help!

Is there anyway to protect the GCH???

Is it very difficult to maintain??? Im sooo torn i just ordered a city and dont know weather to keep or return, its in maldives color..

TIA!


----------



## cat1967

xactreality said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Im posting this everywhere I'm sooo torn please help!
> 
> Is there anyway to protect the GCH???
> 
> Is it very difficult to maintain??? Im sooo torn i just ordered a city and dont know weather to keep or return, its in maldives color..
> 
> TIA!


I don't know which color maldives is, but I have Papyrus which is a light beige-grey color and pinks and I have had no problem so far.  Also the GGH has no problem.  What do you need to protect it from?  Anyway there are several products out for this job.  Try the LMB products (Loving My Bags by Barbara).  They are very good.


----------



## XCCX

cat1967 said:


> I don't know which color maldives is, but I have Papyrus which is a light beige-grey color and pinks and I have had no problem so far.  Also the GGH has no problem.  What do you need to protect it from?  Anyway there are several products out for this job.  Try the LMB products (Loving My Bags by Barbara).  They are very good.



Thanks for the reply.

Maldives is a light blue..

Here is the thread i started..

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=830280


----------



## emmiamanda

Hi ladies, 

I'm looking into purchasing my very first Balenciaga and I have really fallen for the Gris Suede City. However, my concern is the durability and maintenance of the suede. I'm about to become a mom for the first time at the end of this year and although I won't be using the Bal as a "baby bag" I'd still need it to be able to withstand my lifestyle. Do you think the suede is a no-no for an everyday bag? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kokhuiqi

i need some advice!
i've a giant gold black city, a very old bag.

and the leather along the zipper pull is getting thinner and it feels weak! feels like anytime i use the zip, it will tear ): anyone facing such problem?
is there anyways to fix it? please help!


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

I didn't know where to post this, I know that all the details on the newer cities are smaller and proportionate to the new mini hardware, but is the handle drop also shorter?

Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

xactreality said:


> Hello!
> 
> I didn't know where to post this, I know that all the details on the newer cities are smaller and proportionate to the new mini hardware, but is the handle drop also shorter?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it is.  My GRGH Velo I can put over the shoulder, the same for all my G21 Citys.  The new ones I cannot.  It is a few cm shorter and that makes all the difference as I cannot put it on my shoulder which is a bother for me.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I'M.CURIOUS.

I have a few classic city's, 2 Day hobos, a part-time, two works and 1 twiggy.

I kind of want to get my hands on a first. I'm.just afraid it will be too small? Any suggestions/comments?? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kokhuiqi

FASHION ChALET said:


> I'M.CURIOUS.
> 
> I have a few classic city's, 2 Day hobos, a part-time, two works and 1 twiggy.
> 
> I kind of want to get my hands on a first. I'm.just afraid it will be too small? Any suggestions/comments??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I used to own a first. It's kinda small. I can only fit a chanel long wallet, 2 packs of tissue, my iPhone and its quite pack. But it's cute!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

kokhuiqi said:


> I used to own a first. It's kinda small. I can only fit a chanel long wallet, 2 packs of tissue, my iPhone and its quite pack. But it's cute!



Thanks for your reply and info. 

 I usually carry cell, keys, LV wallet (it's kind of big/heavy) snacks and sunglasses... is their room?


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> I'M.CURIOUS.
> 
> I have a few classic city's, 2 Day hobos, a part-time, two works and 1 twiggy.
> 
> I kind of want to get my hands on a first. I'm.just afraid it will be too small? Any suggestions/comments??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I wouldn't say too small.  That is what I thought in the beginning but I eventually bought three of them.  For an evening out the First is great.  I would recommend it.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> I wouldn't say too small.  That is what I thought in the beginning but I eventually bought three of them.  For an evening out the First is great.  I would recommend it.



Perfect! 

Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> You're welcome!



I only asked because on the Olsens the first looks really small... but on Nicole Richie it looks bigger? And I know the Olsens are tiny..


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> I only asked because on the Olsens the first looks really small... but on Nicole Richie it looks bigger? And I know the Olsens are tiny..


I know.  But pictures are many times deceiving.  I once saw a City thinking it was a Work, if I didn't know better I would have sworn it was.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> I know.  But pictures are many times deceiving.  I once saw a City thinking it was a Work, if I didn't know better I would have sworn it was.



I guess as long as I can fit my keys, phone and wallet.. I'm good


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> I guess as long as I can fit my keys, phone and wallet.. I'm good


I fit the LV Emilie wallet, which is like the Bal wallet in size, makeup case, sunglasses, iphone in the front pocket, keys in the inside pocket, cigarettes.  I guess every thing without changing the shape of the bag.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> I fit the LV Emilie wallet, which is like the Bal wallet in size, makeup case, sunglasses, iphone in the front pocket, keys in the inside pocket, cigarettes.  I guess every thing without changing the shape of the bag.



More than me! Sounds perfect then 

I might cave..


----------



## Evelynadams

Can someone tell me where i can ask questions about B bags? Thanks! Im new to the Balenciaga addiction!




 Youth Motocross Wear


----------



## cat1967

Welcome then!  Since you cannot post a thread to ask a question yet (you need to have 10 posts I think) go ahead.  What would you like to know?


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

Im not exactly new to bal, I've owned a midday and a flat clutch since 09 and was really happy and content and just admiring your reveals.... Until i got my 1st city!!!! Its just now that i really realize why all the hype about bal and the city! Its the greatest bag ever! Shape is nice, size is perfect, very easy to wear.... Its got me addicted and I'm already waiting for my second!  just wanted to share my new love for bal!


----------



## cat1967

I know how it goes.  Remember I told you.  It is an addiction.  This is how I got to 21 or something.  Careful though don't buy them all at once, you will find colors on the way (I don't know about the leather since I am no longer satisfied with Balenciaga 2013 leather).  I made a mistake buying them all in two years, I should have waited longer, but the good thing is I got nice leather.  Anyway, enjoy them.


----------



## Loveheart

it is an addiction indeed. I have been good the past year, sold a couple Bals and only got the Chevre Holiday rouge Velo in the sale here in the UK.
But now I am in the market for a Work, i "need" a larger Bal in my life 
Not sure yet between RH or mGSH, I will need to see the bags and feel the leathers.

First is way too small for me, I even sold my Town as it is not large enough


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I wanted one so much back in 04/05 when the Olsens first started toting them. Then Nicole Richie had me goo goo eyed over them. As a college student, then, I just couldn't justify splurging. 

I started with a black bal- classic arena city last year. 

Now, I have 11... Ranging: from ('04-'12) I might part with 2, but I doubt it. They are my pride and joy. The best part is once you've finally broken them in.


----------



## XCCX

FASHION ChALET said:


> I wanted one so much back in 04/05 when the Olsens first started toting them. Then Nicole Richie had me goo goo eyed over them. As a college student, then, I just couldn't justify splurging.
> 
> I started with a black bal- classic arena city last year.
> 
> Now, I have 11... Ranging: from ('04-'12) I might part with 2, but I doubt it. They are my pride and joy. The best part is once you've finally broken them in.



Is there a thread where you guys post your collection??? Id love to see them all!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

xactreality said:


> Is there a thread where you guys post your collection??? Id love to see them all!



I want to.find that too. Here's my favorite color (I have the hobo and classic city in this color)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Pics


----------



## XCCX

FASHION ChALET said:


> I want to.find that too. Here's my favorite color (I have the hobo and classic city in this color)



Lovely! What's the color?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

xactreality said:


> Lovely! What's the color?



Thank you  coquelicot red


----------



## XCCX

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thank you  coquelicot red



So pretty!
I was contemplating the rouge cardinal but it was in part time and has gold hardware and i was looking for silver.. I ended up ordering a city in rose blush with silver hardware.. Its a beautiful color I'm surprised no fans here..


----------



## FASHION ChALET

xactreality said:


> So pretty!
> I was contemplating the rouge cardinal but it was in part time and has gold hardware and i was looking for silver.. I ended up ordering a city in rose blush with silver hardware.. Its a beautiful color I'm surprised no fans here..



That sounds, beautiful. ^ pics? 

 I have a sorbet pink I might sell in the day hobo style..but not sure yet?


----------



## XCCX

FASHION ChALET said:


> That sounds, beautiful. ^ pics?
> 
> I have a sorbet pink I might sell in the day hobo style..but not sure yet?



I did not receive it yet.. Its not pink at all (weird name for the color i know) its peachy color with salmon pink tones..


----------



## FASHION ChALET

^ Oooh I'm intrigued


----------



## Juicy

Hi ladies, really random question, I'm just on my way home from my parents where I found a rogue escape pod in a box of things I've been meaning to ebay - can anyone remember how much they sold for? 

Thanks


----------



## XCCX

FASHION ChALET said:


> ^ Oooh I'm intrigued



Will post photos asap!


----------



## Woodyg

I'm looking to buy my first Balenciaga. Typically I have fallen in love with the giant city 21 that's no longer available!
Does the giant city in the new collection 2013 have small hardware? It's hard to tell on the website.


----------



## cat1967

Woodyg said:


> I'm looking to buy my first Balenciaga. Typically I have fallen in love with the giant city 21 that's no longer available!
> Does the giant city in the new collection 2013 have small hardware? It's hard to tell on the website.


Yes, unfortunately it does.  It is the G12.


----------



## Woodyg

cat1967 said:


> Yes, unfortunately it does.  It is the G12.



Oh I thought so, shame!
Thank you.


----------



## Woodyg

I am trying to find a giant city 21 with giant hardware and I have found one that may be available...trouble is, I am not sure if it really is the model I am trying to find.
It looks nothing like photos I have seen on here or celebrities seen wearing it. Not sure why!

Can someone tell me if this is a city giant 21 with giant hardware? Thanks so much.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Looks like the smaller giant "21" hardware and in the work.size? Beautiful!


----------



## Woodyg

FASHION ChALET said:


> Looks like the smaller giant "21" hardware and in the work.size? Beautiful!


Oh I see..yes I just had a look at the work style and this seems to be that one.
What is the correct name for the city giant like the picture below?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Classic city  with giant hardware. The other is 21 giant work I believe?


----------



## cat1967

Your photo with the girl holding in an office is the Work with Giant21 which looks smaller on this bigger bag.  The bag is amazing I have two of them.  The difference is it is much bigger and there is no strap.


----------



## Woodyg

FASHION ChALET said:


> Classic city  with giant hardware. The other is 21 giant work I believe?


Thank you. I prefer the classic city so I will have to keep on searching!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Me too. You're welcome ^


----------



## SeekingLeather

Do you guys know if b-bags that sell for around 400-500 on ebay are fakes? I see these bags go and I keep thinking that that can't be possible. Supposedly, the best sellers are in Japan because they have more rigid regulations on authentic goods. Is this true?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Not necessarily true. Some colors/styles aren't as popular. Also, some bags are very used - which can lower the value in price. Watch some videos on YouTube for how to identify real balenciaga bags. I bought mine from a reliable store: Barneys New York, and compared those details to used ones...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

What color bbag is that?  :thumbup:

Thanks in advance


----------



## cupcakegirl

FASHION ChALET said:


> What color bbag is that?  :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks like vert d'eau...?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

:thumbup:  ^ Thank you!!


----------



## lizzywantapurse

At the end of this summer, I will be able to BARELY afford the Balenciaga city with regular hardware....it's my dream bag )))  Worth the splurge??


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Yes!!  ^


----------



## Woodyg

If you could have a giant city 21 in black with giant silver hardware, a giant city 21 in white with gold hardware or a classic city 12 with gold hardware which one would you choose?


----------



## bagpug

My favourite would be the red gold hardware. Giant 21 is too big anyway.


----------



## cat1967

City Black G21 Silver hw would be my choice.  I think nothing compares to G21.  I have both G21 and 12 and I love G21.


----------



## JudieH

I'm now obsessed with finding a purple day with regular hardware. How hard do you think it will be for me to find one?? Come on, I know someone on here is a psychic


----------



## Tokgabi

redskater said:


> argh....... I fell last night while teaching and landed on my wrist!  just had ex-rays, no broken bones, but tore some ligaments, I'm so pissed!  there goes my yoga for awhile. I'm gonna try and figure out a alternate program, plus no golf, rats!  I hate being side lined.  i think i need to buy something to make me feel better and it's really hard to type!



AGH, Oh my gosh!! I'm so sorry, that is such a hindrance. And painful!
What are you looking at purchasing? ^_^

Edit: Oh, didn't realize the first posts are the oldest. Not very convenient.


----------



## MilleD

Can anyone of you tell me where I can get some of my verifying questions about my "new" balenciaga first, answered?


----------



## Livia1

MilleD said:


> Can anyone of you tell me where I can get some of my verifying questions about my "new" balenciaga first, answered?



Hi there.
You can post pics in this thread  

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html


----------



## Anjanj

Hi ladies! Can someone help me authenticate this balenciaga work bag, im planning to purchase this  thank you!


----------



## Anjanj

And these are the other photos of the balenciaga that i plan to buy, pls help me authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## Tokgabi

Anjanj, what about the strap bales and the backs of the rivets?


----------



## TiaraM

Hello
When do we know what the next seasons colours will be for 2014 ss ?

THX


----------



## FASHION ChALET

TiaraM said:


> Hello
> When do we know what the next seasons colours will be for 2014 ss ?
> 
> THX



I'm excited to learn that as well. Nice Question.


----------



## TiaraM

FASHION ChALET said:


> I'm excited to learn that as well. Nice Question.


I'm really hoping for an Ivory Praline type colour with GH! Not that many pre loved ones out there, actually I'd prefer a pre loved PT with feet  BTW - I messaged that I think you resemble Kourtney Kardashian but my message was deleted for being chitter chatter in another thread LOL


----------



## FASHION ChALET

TiaraM said:


> I'm really hoping for an Ivory Praline type colour with GH! Not that many pre loved ones out there, actually I'd prefer a pre loved PT with feet  BTW - I messaged that I think you resemble Kourtney Kardashian but my message was deleted for being chitter chatter in another thread LOL



That color and hardware combination sounds utterly lovely..  I'll keep my fingers crossed... 

Kourtney? I'm flattered.  She's the cutest Kardashian!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Where can I purchase a Balenciaga dust bag for my Classic City sized bag? Anywhere online? I can't seem to find any on eBay.. Thanks for any help you can send my way..


----------



## Karencao

Thank you


----------



## YCC

Thinking to get a black town bag with G12 gold hardware. I wonder how's the leather quality in 2013 F/W? So, I can make up my mind to go with Bal or BV. Thanks~~


----------



## Chantal3

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to purse forum and am looking to authenticate a Balenciaga bag. It looks 100% authentic.. I checked the stitching, handles, tag etc. The tag code is correct and has the black stitching and everything, but made in italy is in uppercase letters not lower case letters. Does this matter? The bag comes with a receipt from Neiman Marcus.

Thanks!

C


----------



## Chantal3

redskater said:


> what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!


Hi there,

I would like to get a Balenciaga authenticated but it won't allow me to post any messaged in the Authenticate this Balenciaga Thread.

How do I go about doing this?

Thanks,

C


----------



## Pixie Dust

hey everyone, which leather is better for a black bal. The 2006 one or the 2013 one? Anyone got a black bal from this season and can tell me what it is like?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I love my early 2006 black first, but my 2012 black city is sooo much slouchier!!  :sly:


----------



## Pixie Dust

FASHION ChALET said:


> I love my early 2006 black first, but my 2012 black city is sooo much slouchier!!  :sly:



hm... i have the chance of getting the 2013 for a good deal but then i need to sell the other one as i dont want two black ones hehe

i have gris tarmac from 2013 and the leather seems to be so dry. any issues with yours?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

No issues with mine. In fact it's my softest bal bag- and I have 14  :sly:


----------



## Pixie Dust

FASHION ChALET said:


> No issues with mine. In fact it's my softest bal bag- and I have 14  :sly:



14?? i thought i had too many already haha


----------



## Livia1

Pixie Dust said:


> hey everyone, which leather is better for a black bal. The 2006 one or the 2013 one? Anyone got a black bal from this season and can tell me what it is like?



Hi there, _generally _'06 leather was thin and smooth (as opposed to thick and wrinkly) but every bag is different.
There are quite a few pics of ´13 black bags in reveal threads and in the 'monthly' threads etc.
There are many reports of fabulous '13 black leather. Personally, I had an '09 black City that I've been wanting to exchange for one with better leather and I just got myself a F/W '13 black RH City with the most delicious leather I've ever seen on a black Bal. 
Have a look in these threads:
This one starting with *lvcrml*'s post #547 there are several pics of '13 black City's:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-beautiful-black-city-club-141548-37.html

Some gorgeous black City's in here too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/show-us-your-september-purchases-834474.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/mogano-black-city-and-various-accessories-yaay-831594.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/brand-new-fall-2013-black-rh-city-830869.html


----------



## Pixie Dust

Livia1 said:


> Hi there, _generally _'06 leather was thin and smooth (as opposed to thick and wrinkly) but every bag is different.
> There are quite a few pics of ´13 black bags in reveal threads and in the 'monthly' threads etc.
> There are many reports of fabulous '13 black leather. Personally, I had an '09 black City that I've been wanting to exchange for one with better leather and I just got myself a F/W '13 black RH City with the most delicious leather I've ever seen on a black Bal.
> Have a look in these threads:
> This one starting with *lvcrml*'s post #547 there are several pics of '13 black City's:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-beautiful-black-city-club-141548-37.html
> 
> Some gorgeous black City's in here too:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/show-us-your-september-purchases-834474.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/mogano-black-city-and-various-accessories-yaay-831594.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/brand-new-fall-2013-black-rh-city-830869.html



oh wow thanks for that! need to check on it!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Pixie Dust said:


> 14?? i thought i had too many already haha



I Know! I'm crazy!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Livia1 said:


> Hi there, _generally _'06 leather was thin and smooth (as opposed to thick and wrinkly) but every bag is different.
> There are quite a few pics of ´13 black bags in reveal threads and in the 'monthly' threads etc.
> There are many reports of fabulous '13 black leather. Personally, I had an '09 black City that I've been wanting to exchange for one with better leather and I just got myself a F/W '13 black RH City with the most delicious leather I've ever seen on a black Bal.



True! The older bags have a thinner leather. I prefer today's more wrinkly leather. So buttery soft!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

lucky1985 said:


> What is the most popular Bbag thesedays? recommend me plz


 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1015...s/5936039844315727105?authkey=CNyNt6f4l7XC2wE

Try this darling.. FW/13


----------



## jezebel61113

Soooo excited, my very first Bal arrived this morning! It beat the Gris Tarmac here by 2 days. Opened it up for the big reveal and they sent me Rose Bonbon instead of Rose Thulian.  AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Dang it!  Now I have to wait for the return exchange process. If I didn't have this forum to oggle, I don't think I'd be able to deal with this wait!!


----------



## jezebel61113

ok.  I'm hitting some snags here.  NM received the bag back and now left me a message that the correct one is ready, she described it as a beautiful pink/red and color #65.  I can't see anywhere that Bal uses #'s instead of the name.  I'm really at a loss that they can't just say yes, we are sending you Rose Thulian.  My question for you guys is, does Balenciaga ever use #'s to describe colors?  The last time she just described the color to me, I got bonbon.  For some reason, their own sku number seems to escape them. Plus, the bonbon they sent me had obviously been purchased and returned.  I can only imagine the shape this bag is in if it took them almost 2 weeks to locate it, assuming it's even Rose Thulian.  Should I take the chance?

BTW, carried Gris Tarmac in the rain today.  Welcome to South Florida.  No issues whatsoever, mercifully.


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. last week, Ive brought my pompon bag to a professional to dye one of my bbag. He will dye my pompon bag from light blue to black. can't wait to the result


----------



## suseandrew

I am looking for some advice... I just received my very first Bal bag from NM for my birthday. Black classic hip with aged brass hardware. I was so excited to open it! But I am a little concerned. The hardware appears golden color on the zippers, yet more silvery on the buckles and other hardware. It is a distinct variation. Is this typical and should I embrace it, or is this not right? I am not sure Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Deleted member 466817

suseandrew said:


> I am looking for some advice... I just received my very first Bal bag from NM for my birthday. Black classic hip with aged brass hardware. I was so excited to open it! But I am a little concerned. The hardware appears golden color on the zippers, yet more silvery on the buckles and other hardware. It is a distinct variation. Is this typical and should I embrace it, or is this not right? I am not sure Thanks for your feedback.


 

Belated Happy Birthday! And welcome to the world of Bbags!

I am sorry you had this moment of disappointment, I know how it felt like. That is something to really worry about because IMO, there should be no variations at all. Could you upload some photos of it? So we could all try to figure out.

You have a really nice choice, btw.


----------



## suseandrew

Thank you so much geddesnevis! I truly appreciate the warm welcome and the birthday wishes! 

I am not going to keep my bag. There is something not right (or pretty) about the mismatched hardware. I appreciate the offer to upload photos, but it is boxed and ready to be returned. I had no choice, the variation just wasn't attractive to me.

I will go to Barneys, look at the Bbags, try them on, and be very happy with a selection in person. I know this will all work out! Thank you so much for replying to me&#8230;.


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone know how Nicole's strap is so long? Is it because its really worn in?

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/balenciaga/2389412d1383697651-celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-nicole-richie-out-beverly-hills-qdcel9wcjy0x.jpg


----------



## sodapop21

is it a town strap put on a city bag?


----------



## sodapop21

here is my bag almost dyed (from light blue to black)


----------



## nocluedude

Can anyone help a guy out? Got some nice help in the general forum, but figured here was good to try too.

I have to go to Milan for work this week and I really want to get something special for my gf, but I am back and forth as to what I should get. I can probably spent $500-$600 tops. She is the best and really deserves a nice gift.

A little background - She is a lover of bags, but doesn't buy the awesome $1500-$2000 bags most of the top designers sell. She does like them, watches a bunch of fashion shows (Project Runway, Styled to Rock etc.), reads InStyle, likes celeb gossip (not excessively), but also thinks that kind of money would be better spent on a trip etc. At the end of last year, I caught her gushing over a Covert Green MBMJ Katie Day Box bag on ShopBop and managed to find her one as a surprise (because it was sold out most places) and she loves it...carries it everywhere.

OK. First of all, she definitely doesn't expect anything at all, but c'mon....I'm going to Milan. I would be an idiot boyfriend not to be thinking of her and getting at least something. So, can't afford a bag, but I have been thinking wallet and I have been thinking Balenciaga Giant Gold in black and still having a heck of a time deciding between the continental zip style or the money one. People talk up the money one a lot, but she currently has a LV wallet that is sort of off white with gray, maybe black, lines (tic tac toe style) that is a continental style. She did say she also has a black Roots (we live in Canada) wallet she bought awhile back for a black bag she owns (when I gently probed about the subject).

My reasons for the Bal wallet were just that:

She remarks about how nice the leather is on her MBMJ bag and I heard Bal wallets have awesome leather
She likes shiny stuff and the gold is a bit flashy
She considers herself edgy even though I would say that bag and her style is not soooo edgy (but if she thinks it that's what matters right??)
She likes gold as she loves her new gold iphone 5 and waited awhile to get that one.
The top flap on the Katie Bracelet bag is black leather so it might still work with the current bag
It is made in Italy (so fitting to bring it back as opposed to a matching Katie Bracelet MBMJ wallet made in China)
She obviously has other black bags that made her buy a black wallet before (apparently she has a bunch of bags in some closet, but I unfortunately didn't notice them before this MBMJ thing started - I will now!!)

And the big one - none of the major high-end stores here in Toronto sell Bal wallets (or much Bal stuff period) whereas you can get most of the designer things at Holt Renfrew. This makes it something I would have had to go to Milan to get (ok ok or NY or Las Vegas etc..) That was my very first thing to look into -- what would be something special to get from there that would have to be ordered online from here. I have checked almost every other designer to see who was readily available here. I really was hoping for someone upcoming and cool like MSGM, but I couldn't find anything in the right price range to get and my head is really up my butt with most of this stuff.

Her friends are no help in this. My friends are definitely no help in this. So my questions are:

1. How stupid is it to try and guess about whether she would like it? She is likely to feel bad about returning it for credit or to get something else, but I am not buying this for some 'thought that counts' brownie points....I want to get her something she likes! If I ask her, she will not let me buy her anything...
2. Does anyone think I should consider getting something else? Another item besides a wallet? A different wallet? I am not tied to anything...
3. If a wallet, go with the zip one? Wish I could see her others to gauge whether they are all continental.
4. I saw some thread with celebs and their wallets and no one in 20 pages had a Bal one. Worrisome for a dude who knows little....
4. I have until Saturday December 7 to figure this out....any help by people who know this stuff would be so greatly appreciated. What would you do in my situation?

Thanks!


----------



## lovechanel920

Does Balenciaga ever go on sale? (seasonal colors, classic bags) If so, what places?


----------



## MissBambina

lovechanel920 said:


> Does Balenciaga ever go on sale? (seasonal colors, classic bags) If so, what places?


At NM a few years back I picked up their 10th anniversary special edition city in black.  They also had it available in brown & a light cream color.  It's a heavier fabric & has a silver sparkley finish to it, instead of the lambskin.  Really pretty.  I have never seen any lambskin go on sale.


----------



## MissBambina

sodapop21 said:


> here is my bag almost dyed (from light blue to black)


Did you dye this bag yourself or have it professionally done?  I have a white city which I don't like & want to dye to red, but don't want to ruin.....


----------



## lovechanel920

nocluedude said:


> Can anyone help a guy out? Got some nice help in the general forum, but figured here was good to try too.
> 
> I have to go to Milan for work this week and I really want to get something special for my gf, but I am back and forth as to what I should get. I can probably spent $500-$600 tops. She is the best and really deserves a nice gift.
> 
> A little background - She is a lover of bags, but doesn't buy the awesome $1500-$2000 bags most of the top designers sell. She does like them, watches a bunch of fashion shows (Project Runway, Styled to Rock etc.), reads InStyle, likes celeb gossip (not excessively), but also thinks that kind of money would be better spent on a trip etc. At the end of last year, I caught her gushing over a Covert Green MBMJ Katie Day Box bag on ShopBop and managed to find her one as a surprise (because it was sold out most places) and she loves it...carries it everywhere.
> 
> OK. First of all, she definitely doesn't expect anything at all, but c'mon....I'm going to Milan. I would be an idiot boyfriend not to be thinking of her and getting at least something. So, can't afford a bag, but I have been thinking wallet and I have been thinking Balenciaga Giant Gold in black and still having a heck of a time deciding between the continental zip style or the money one. People talk up the money one a lot, but she currently has a LV wallet that is sort of off white with gray, maybe black, lines (tic tac toe style) that is a continental style. She did say she also has a black Roots (we live in Canada) wallet she bought awhile back for a black bag she owns (when I gently probed about the subject).
> 
> My reasons for the Bal wallet were just that:
> 
> She remarks about how nice the leather is on her MBMJ bag and I heard Bal wallets have awesome leather
> She likes shiny stuff and the gold is a bit flashy
> She considers herself edgy even though I would say that bag and her style is not soooo edgy (but if she thinks it that's what matters right??)
> She likes gold as she loves her new gold iphone 5 and waited awhile to get that one.
> The top flap on the Katie Bracelet bag is black leather so it might still work with the current bag
> It is made in Italy (so fitting to bring it back as opposed to a matching Katie Bracelet MBMJ wallet made in China)
> She obviously has other black bags that made her buy a black wallet before (apparently she has a bunch of bags in some closet, but I unfortunately didn't notice them before this MBMJ thing started - I will now!!)
> 
> And the big one - none of the major high-end stores here in Toronto sell Bal wallets (or much Bal stuff period) whereas you can get most of the designer things at Holt Renfrew. This makes it something I would have had to go to Milan to get (ok ok or NY or Las Vegas etc..) That was my very first thing to look into -- what would be something special to get from there that would have to be ordered online from here. I have checked almost every other designer to see who was readily available here. I really was hoping for someone upcoming and cool like MSGM, but I couldn't find anything in the right price range to get and my head is really up my butt with most of this stuff.
> 
> Her friends are no help in this. My friends are definitely no help in this. So my questions are:
> 
> 1. How stupid is it to try and guess about whether she would like it? She is likely to feel bad about returning it for credit or to get something else, but I am not buying this for some 'thought that counts' brownie points....I want to get her something she likes! If I ask her, she will not let me buy her anything...
> 2. Does anyone think I should consider getting something else? Another item besides a wallet? A different wallet? I am not tied to anything...
> 3. If a wallet, go with the zip one? Wish I could see her others to gauge whether they are all continental.
> 4. I saw some thread with celebs and their wallets and no one in 20 pages had a Bal one. Worrisome for a dude who knows little....
> 4. I have until Saturday December 7 to figure this out....any help by people who know this stuff would be so greatly appreciated. What would you do in my situation?
> 
> Thanks!



1. I think if you get her a gift, it will be sentimental regardless.
2. I think the Bal wallet is the best wallet out there
3. I like the snap closure. Zips are nice to but receipts get stuck all the time.
4. Sorry late but hope you were able to decide


----------



## sodapop21

MissBambina said:


> Did you dye this bag yourself or have it professionally done?  I have a white city which I don't like & want to dye to red, but don't want to ruin.....



I've made it done by a professional of leather ( a man who makes is own shoes & works with leather bags, belt)


----------



## lovechanel920

Is there any way to tell what color a Balenciaga is from the tag? I'm wondering if mine is Black or really Anthracite.


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hello Girls 

I'm looking for a B pencil case.... But I can't find any in Taiwan

Does anyone knows whether the Balenciaga will be published pencil case in the 2014?


----------



## funkjenny

Hi there... i wanted to ask someone's opinion on whether a Balenciaga black city that I want to bid on ebay is the same as the one I want that I've seen in pics. I know the leathers slightly vary year to year. Where can I post pics of the one i want and the ones on ebay?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Sorsue

Hello BBag friends,
Anyone can give me your opinions/advices?
Which bag should I get: Giant 12 Golden City Bag, Anthracite or Giant 12 Rose Gold City Bag Gris Tarmac?  

They both look just as good.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sorsue

Repost:  Hello BBag friends,
Anyone can give me your opinions/advices?
Which bag should I get: Giant 12 Golden City Bag, Anthracite or Giant 12 Rose Gold City Bag Gris Tarmac?  

They both look just as good.

Thank you in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hufflepuff

Sorsue said:


> Repost:  Hello BBag friends,
> Anyone can give me your opinions/advices?
> Which bag should I get: Giant 12 Golden City Bag, Anthracite or Giant 12 Rose Gold City Bag Gris Tarmac?
> 
> They both look just as good.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



i prefer the anthracite, but the gris tarmac does look chic with that texture
i just think the anthracite looks a bit more modern/less worn and has slightly more versatility


----------



## Sorsue

hufflepuff said:


> i prefer the anthracite, but the gris tarmac does look chic with that texture
> i just think the anthracite looks a bit more modern/less worn and has slightly more versatility


^^thanks; I went with Anthracite


----------



## Sorsue

I have purchased two bal black RH city; one is from 2011 f/w season which is matted with no shine; it doesn't seem jet black.  Th other is 2014 s/s season which looks more jet black but the leather is shiny and grainy. I will post pix for both; I don't I should keep two bags but which quality do you think will hold up more and last longer?


----------



## Sorsue

Here are the pix:


----------



## Sorsue

Sorsue said:


> Here are the pix:


The left  is 2011 and right is 2014
2014 is shinier and may feel a bit thicker than 2011
But I also like the matte look of 2011.  What to do?


----------



## Sorsue

More comparison below. The new 2014 metal tag is now very different from before. But I am not sure which to keep


----------



## Sorsue

Sorsue said:


> More comparison below. The new 2014 metal tag is now very different from before. But I am not sure which to keep


 2014 new metal tag


----------



## Sorsue

So the question is 2011 leather quality is better or 2014? I heard that their leather wasn't as great as before; which was the last year when leather was great and when would you say was when the quality starts to get  worse?


----------



## lovingbunny

Personally I love the one on the left more because its more matte and looks smoother.


----------



## Sorsue

lovingbunny said:


> Personally I love the one on the left more because its more matte and looks smoother.


Thank you. I like matte for the same reason. It is smoother.  I guess I will have to ask myself again and again if shiny is more important to me or is smoother more important. 

I wonder if anyone has both 2011 and 2014 and would be able to tell how each leather is holding up.


----------



## hbacking

so many nice options!


----------



## nikkilime

Dilemma... Need advice to get Classic Work(Brass hardware) or Giant Silver City(Silver hardware)? Both in Anthracite colour.


http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203780oq.html
http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203797pq.html


----------



## Arailah

Okay, so I just need a place to express my excitement.

I live in South Alabama where there are *no* Balenciaga retailers anywhere close by. I am stuck "shopping" through photos - and a couple of times it has turned out to be an utter failure.

I'm heading to my hometown and had the most amazing realization...

San Antonio has a Neiman Marcus...and they carry Bals.
I'm over the moon excited. I can finally - in person - try on the Velo, Town, Mini City, etc... and figure out first hand what will fit me properly and what won't.

It is ridiculous how excited I am over this.

Ha ha =)


----------



## Arailah

nikkilime said:


> Dilemma... Need advice to get Classic Work(Brass hardware) or Giant Silver City(Silver hardware)? Both in Anthracite colour.
> 
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203780oq.html
> http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203797pq.html


 

I'm a huge fan of the regular hardware with tassels - but on these larger bags I prefer giant hardware.  I am constantly checking my tassels on my City to make sure they are not snagging or catching on anything.  I have a part-time with giant hardware and it is refreshing to not have to worry about it catching on anything.

So I say - the larger the bag, go for giant so you don't risk tearing any tassels.


----------



## jezebel61113

Anyone have an opinion on the new online exclusive?  City Net in Bleu Dragee?


----------



## Arailah

jezebel61113 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the new online exclusive?  City Net in Bleu Dragee?




I think it's really pretty and the perforated design is gorgeous. I wouldn't be able to pull off a delicate color like that but I think it's beautiful regardless.


----------



## jezebel61113

Arailah said:


> I think it's really pretty and the perforated design is gorgeous. I wouldn't be able to pull off a delicate color like that but I think it's beautiful regardless.


I think it's pretty too but i wonder how it would wear with time.  And I'd worry about things snagging or getting stuck in between the mesh and the leather.


----------



## Arailah

So I just gotta say - I am so glad I came to the Neiman Marcus here while I am visiting my family. I had completely misunderstood how the Velo / Town / Mini City would fit me. The Velo is way too long on my frame. Even adjusted. The Town is surprisingly perfect. The mini city is adorable but I don't think I can justify the cost-to-space ratio. I still want one but may have to wait for a great deal.


----------



## catx

OK.. I dont want to spam with another theme so I am looking for all of your advice here.. An anthra hip with gold or rosegold hardware? The rose gold is 2012 and the gold is 2013. I can´t decide which looks better and am also afraid that the anthra will have green undertones.. I would appreciate all your opinions!


----------



## BoulevardHauss

Does anyone own limited edition balenciaga bags? 

I have this suede limited edition one that's quite rare, in fact I can't even find the name on the internet, it's been a while since I bought it so the name isn't on the top of my head, I'll probably remember it later. 

I put it in storage ever since I got it, after wearing it for two weeks the shoulder pad is loosing little patches of the black color on the edge. It's leather, but not buttery soft, kind of like hermes box leather.

I wanted this to be an everyday bag when I bought it, now it seems like I have to save it for special occasions?!! 

Very disappointed at balenciaga quality, even though this can be easily fixed but it really shouldn't happen after wearing for not even 2 weeks!  

The purse is definitely authentic, just a rare model, because i didn't want one that everyone has. I don't have packaging or receipts...........


----------



## Lovin' Life

Arailah said:


> So I just gotta say - I am so glad I came to the Neiman Marcus here while I am visiting my family. I had completely misunderstood how the Velo / Town / Mini City would fit me. The Velo is way too long on my frame. Even adjusted. The Town is surprisingly perfect. The mini city is adorable but I don't think I can justify the cost-to-space ratio. I still want one but may have to wait for a great deal.



I am trying to decide between a city and velo style.  I noticed that you said the velo was too long on you.  Is the problem that it hangs too low on the hip when you have it cross body?  

What did you think of the city?  I will be able to experience the styles later this week, but for now I'm interested in your thoughts!


----------



## Arailah

Lovin' Life said:


> I am trying to decide between a city and velo style.  I noticed that you said the velo was too long on you.  Is the problem that it hangs too low on the hip when you have it cross body?
> 
> What did you think of the city?  I will be able to experience the styles later this week, but for now I'm interested in your thoughts!




The City and Velo are very different in terms of usage.  

I have the City and really love it and it's classic Balenciaga Iconic Style.  It is however a medium size bag that can be carried on your arm or in your hands by the handles, or on the shoulder (which will cause the bag to collapse a little in the middle, it will sag a little depending on what you have in it - you can see this in the "wearing your bals" thread. 

The Velo is deeper so it won't collapse east to west style when worn on the shoulder.  It also is specifically for crossbody use.  The handles are for the arm or hands.  You can wear it on one shoulder but it would be very low.

If you go to the "Velo Club" thread I posted a photo of me modeling the Velo with the adjustable strap on the shortest setting.  I'm 5"0' so you can see why I feel it looks too big.  When I tried the Town it seemed to just fit my frame better. I didn't think to compare the lengths of the two straps but the Town is not as deep as the Velo so it didn't fall as low on my Hip =)

Let me know how your trip goes to the store!


----------



## sodapop21

Catx I prefer  the anthra with gold hardware.


----------



## ValentineDV

What do people think of the AW bags?


----------



## ValentineDV

Here's another view:


----------



## Lovin' Life

Arailah said:


> The City and Velo are very different in terms of usage.
> 
> I have the City and really love it and it's classic Balenciaga Iconic Style.  It is however a medium size bag that can be carried on your arm or in your hands by the handles, or on the shoulder (which will cause the bag to collapse a little in the middle, it will sag a little depending on what you have in it - you can see this in the "wearing your bals" thread.
> 
> The Velo is deeper so it won't collapse east to west style when worn on the shoulder.  It also is specifically for crossbody use.  The handles are for the arm or hands.  You can wear it on one shoulder but it would be very low.
> 
> If you go to the "Velo Club" thread I posted a photo of me modeling the Velo with the adjustable strap on the shortest setting.  I'm 5"0' so you can see why I feel it looks too big.  When I tried the Town it seemed to just fit my frame better. I didn't think to compare the lengths of the two straps but the Town is not as deep as the Velo so it didn't fall as low on my Hip =)
> 
> Let me know how your trip goes to the store!



Hi Arailah!

I did have the opportunity to try on the agneau velo which looked fine on me. My concern is how it changes its shape as time goes on; not fond of a "saggy diaper" look.  I may have to order both the velo & city to try on in my own home to see how they look with my "stuff" in them.  

You do look cute with the town style!  Several people have said the same thing that you have about the velo hanging too low on them.  

It was nice to see the new colors and leather in person!  Did you have fun?


----------



## Arailah

Lovin' Life said:


> Hi Arailah!
> 
> I did have the opportunity to try on the agneau velo which looked fine on me. My concern is how it changes its shape as time goes on; not fond of a "saggy diaper" look.  I may have to order both the velo & city to try on in my own home to see how they look with my "stuff" in them.
> 
> You do look cute with the town style!  Several people have said the same thing that you have about the velo hanging too low on them.
> 
> It was nice to see the new colors and leather in person!  Did you have fun?



I know some people have put a reinforcement on the bottom of their purse, either in the form of a purse organizer that has a flat base (like the Chameleon one or whatnot) or a piece of flexible thin plastic.  I personally use a flexible organizer in my Day so I don't have weird bulges on the bottom, and it keeps it from being a bottomless pit.  I think if you did something like that (without making it too wide so the purse still slouches around) it would keep it from becoming a "saggy diaper" =)

I did have a lot of fun, wished I could have went back to spend more time looking but my trip was too short =)


----------



## lvloverseattle

nikkilime said:


> Dilemma... Need advice to get Classic Work(Brass hardware) or Giant Silver City(Silver hardware)? Both in Anthracite colour.
> 
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203780oq.html
> http://www.balenciaga.com/wx/tote_cod45203797pq.html




I am in the same dilemma, I am leaving towards getting the regular hardware (brass).   What have you decided?


----------



## Lovin' Life

I don't want to start a whole thread, so would you give me your opinions here? :wondering

Which bag would you prefer:  the Boston style or Work style for a lighter colored bag?

I have seen both in person (in fact I own several works) , and they can both  hold my "stuff"!


----------



## sodapop21

I'd say boston if you have several works. Moreover i like this style


----------



## Lovin' Life

sodapop21 said:


> I'd say boston if you have several works. Moreover i like this style



Thanks sodapop!  The Boston is pretty special and roomy.  I probably should go with it!


----------



## nascar fan

Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!  
New boutique!!!!
http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php


----------



## Lovin' Life

nascar fan said:


> Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!
> New boutique!!!!
> http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php




Happy Day Indeed!


----------



## roro617

I am new to the group and I am trying to identify a B bag that was handed down to me. I've been combing the boards and google to try to identify it, but I've come up with nothing! It's got one handle and a zipper pocket on each side. I am stumped!!! Can someone tell me where I might get some help with this?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Stansy

nascar fan said:


> Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!
> New boutique!!!!
> http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php


----------



## rainneday

nascar fan said:


> Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!
> New boutique!!!!
> http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php



You lucky girl! I wish we had one is SF.


----------



## ASC RESALE

Arailah said:


> I think it's really pretty and the perforated design is gorgeous. I wouldn't be able to pull off a delicate color like that but I think it's beautiful regardless.


So beautiful! I'm a sucker for perforated leather, and that soft blue is so perfect for warm weather ahead!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

Sorsue said:


> ^^thanks; I went with Anthracite


Congrats!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ASC RESALE

FASHION ChALET said:


> No issues with mine. In fact it's my softest bal bag- and I have 14  :sly:


14?! This calls for a Bal family portrait!


----------



## nascar fan

rainneday said:


> You lucky girl! I wish we had one is SF.




I know it!  I am super excited.
I wonder how Neimans feels about it.  They are about 3 miles away, and they have a big Bal section. 

We were driving through the parking lot and I about had a fit!  I told hubby, "Back up, back up!  I've got to get a picture so I can show everybody!" 
LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

Speaking of Neimans, I got the most beautiful 2014 Anthracite City the other day.  The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## rainneday

nascar fan said:


> I know it!  I am super excited.
> I wonder how Neimans feels about it.  They are about 3 miles away, and they have a big Bal section.
> 
> We were driving through the parking lot and I about had a fit!  I told hubby, "Back up, back up!  I've got to get a picture so I can show everybody!"
> LOL!


 
 I would do the same ^


----------



## rainneday

nascar fan said:


> Speaking of Neimans, I got the most beautiful 2014 Anthracite City the other day.  The leather is gorgeous!



What a lovely leather that bag has! I have one Anthracite Bal and have found that it goes with almost everything, the color seems to change depending on environment. Congrats!


----------



## new love chanel

Well, I just received my B bag.  I could use some support here!

I like it.  I think I like it a lot but I have this real let down feeling in the pit of my stomach.  I don't know what I expected but I had built this up in my mind so much I guess.   It arrived in a boring brown cardboard box with just the word Balenciaga on it.  This box was in the outer shipper box.  It came with a drawstring bag.  I expected a really nice box and a better quality bag.  The purse itself is a bit of a letdown.  When I first saw it I thought "is this a mini"?  I know it's not but it just looks smaller than what I expected.  I think that and the presentation kind of threw me.  

The zipper...what the heck is up with that?  Both ends are pushed down.  I'm sure this looks better because if they were sticking out, I don't think that would look good at all.  But when they're pushed inside - how the heck do you open the zipper??  It takes two hands as you have to zip with one and keeo holdin the end down.  I don't understand this at all.  

I don't know.  I could almost cry.  Here is where I bought it:  http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45200014xu.html# 
It's the Classic Black City

I hope someone will cheer me up - I spent a lot of money on this purse - full price and honestly - it doesn't look like it at all.  My girlfriend saw it and couldn't believe it.  I think she brought me down a little too but I wasn't really expecting that she would like it.  The presentation (box) I think is awful. And that zipper.............please somebody - tell me I'm going to love this and that this purse is worth the $1,545.00 plus tax!!


----------



## rainneday

new love chanel said:


> Well, I just received my B bag.  I could use some support here!
> 
> I like it.  I think I like it a lot but I have this real let down feeling in the pit of my stomach.  I don't know what I expected but I had built this up in my mind so much I guess.   It arrived in a boring brown cardboard box with just the word Balenciaga on it.  This box was in the outer shipper box.  It came with a drawstring bag.  I expected a really nice box and a better quality bag.  The purse itself is a bit of a letdown.  When I first saw it I thought "is this a mini"?  I know it's not but it just looks smaller than what I expected.  I think that and the presentation kind of threw me.
> 
> The zipper...what the heck is up with that?  Both ends are pushed down.  I'm sure this looks better because if they were sticking out, I don't think that would look good at all.  But when they're pushed inside - how the heck do you open the zipper??  It takes two hands as you have to zip with one and keeo holdin the end down.  I don't understand this at all.
> 
> I don't know.  I could almost cry.  Here is where I bought it:  http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45200014xu.html#
> It's the Classic Black City
> 
> I hope someone will cheer me up - I spent a lot of money on this purse - full price and honestly - it doesn't look like it at all.  My girlfriend saw it and couldn't believe it.  I think she brought me down a little too but I wasn't really expecting that she would like it.  The presentation (box) I think is awful. And that zipper.............please somebody - tell me I'm going to love this and that this purse is worth the $1,545.00 plus tax!!



I wear my bags with the zipper out, I actually think it looks nice this way. If you don't like the bag maybe return it and try another style? Is the leather quality alright? The Velo is a style that is a bit larger (taller) than the City and can go cross body or you can double the strap and carry it on your shoulder. 
Can you take a pic of your bag to show us?


----------



## pookybear

Hello ladies, I'm usually over at MJ chat (hello nas ) but I do love and own a few Bal bags. 

A few days ago I tried to do some edge restoring on my 05 Black City and ran into a few problems. Posted to the appropriate maintenance threads, but didn't get a reply as of yet. Would love to get the problem remedied quickly so I can continue using my bag daily as usual. Really bummed about this, if anyone can offer advice or direct me to the right thread or people I would really appreciate it! Thank you in advance!

I used Fiebings Edge Kote in black on my black city bag a few days ago, a product raved about on here by other tpfers. Used on handles, bottom edges, top opening edges of bag and edges of the removable strap to fill in cracking and white parts of leather showing through the black. Looked great after a few coats, but color started coming off on my hands when I carried it yesterday when my hands were a little damp. This is sad, because product said it was resistant to water?

Was thinking of using Zelikovitz Acrylic Leather Sheen Top Coat in SATIN (used by many tpfers to protect corners) to seal in the Edge Kote, would this work or just make things worse?

I'm not sure what to do, don't want to get black paint all over my skin and clothes


----------



## bbg206

nascar fan said:


> Speaking of Neimans, I got the most beautiful 2014 Anthracite City the other day.  The leather is gorgeous!


Looooove it so much!


----------



## bbg206

rainneday said:


> I wear my bags with the zipper out, I actually think it looks nice this way. If you don't like the bag maybe return it and try another style? Is the leather quality alright? The Velo is a style that is a bit larger (taller) than the City and can go cross body or you can double the strap and carry it on your shoulder.
> Can you take a pic of your bag to show us?


If you don't love it - return it or you'll feel guilt for spending that money. For the price you need to love it. I personally can't wait to buy the black bal classic city. Sell it to me  ha


----------



## new love chanel

[QUOTEOriginally Posted by nascar fan
Speaking of Neimans, I got the most beautiful 2014 Anthracite City the other day. The leather is gorgeous!][/QUOTE]

Sounds wonderful!!  May I ask where you got it - store or ebay?  I'm not sure where is the best place to shop!


----------



## nascar fan

new love chanel said:


> [QUOTEOriginally Posted by nascar fan
> Speaking of Neimans, I got the most beautiful 2014 Anthracite City the other day. The leather is gorgeous!]



Sounds wonderful!!  May I ask where you got it - store or ebay?  I'm not sure where is the best place to shop![/QUOTE]

this one came from neimans in ft worth texas.  it was shipped to me in a brown outer box, and it was in its little dust bag and surrounded with tissue paper for cushioning.
i opened the box and was totally thrilled with it.  
my point is  ... to heck with the presentation!  that only lasts a few minutes.  i care about the bag inside.  
as far as the zippers, i leave the ends outside usually.  I rarely zip mine closed though.
as far as size, the Part Time is wider.  the Velo is more square and quite a bit bigger, with cross-body strap.
but yours is beautiful.  
i have found over the years that some of the bags i wasnt thrilled about the first day have turned into my favorite bags - the City being one of them.  
allow yourself to ignore the presentation and look at it with excitement for a day or so.
then see how you feel.
good luck.


----------



## new love chanel

Thank you Nascar Fan,

I agree that the presentation is not ultimately what is important.  Of course, what is inside is what really matters.  But I do think that when you receive something - something as expensive as this; the presentation sets the mood.

I telephoned yesterday not because of the presentation but because I did not receive a tag with mine telling the color, name of bag, price, etc.  The lady I spoke with told me that it should have been sent in a beautiful box, beautiful tissue, and a seal. 

How do I know that I received a 2014 bag?  Is this even important?  It does have the tag (security tag) that states that it cannot be removed if I wish to return it.  But isn't the other tag important to have? 

I think you're right that sometimes something that we are not so enthralled with in the beginning can turn out to be a favorite. 

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## new love chanel

Hi bbg206,

I'm glad that you like it.  My friend did not care for it and of course that was disappointing to me, too (but not a deal breaker).  She said that the leather is too shiny for her.  That is why I would have been happy to have a tag with mine telling the number and style, etc.  Just to make sure that I got the right one - maybe last years.  I have no idea what people like most - a duller leather or a shiny leather?  I guess I just didn't know enough about this purse before I ordered..  I only saw pictures here and on ebay and really liked it.

I think I am going to keep it.  Good luck with getting yours and I am sure you will be thrilled immediately when you receive it.  I would be in a better situation next time for sure!


----------



## new love chanel

Thank you rainneday,

So you leave the zippers hanging out on both ends?  I didn't know this.  Is this what most people do?  It's still a bit hard to unzip it this way, right - I mean it would still take two hands?  Okay, if that's what people do.  Like I said - I didn't know this.  Now I'll look at pictures and noticing their zippers  - if I can see it in the photos.

How about the mirror...do you just leave it hanging out?  Anything else about how I should wear this purse, ha ha?

Do you spray it with something to protect it before you use it?

I really appreciate your response and others.  It is most helpful to me!  Yes, I can take a photo, but I don't know how to post the photo here.  I saw a picture of a purse on ebay that has a crease across the back from storage.  My purse was shipped to me flat and the bottom folded.  I have since put tissue in it.  Wouldn't it be better not to store it flat so it does not get the crease in the leather like the one on ebay?


----------



## new love chanel

Please look - on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecfe7e73e

there is a picture of a B bag...there is a picture showing only the tags.  The tag on the bottom that starts with 2012...mine starts with 2013....
that is why I wondered if I got a 2013 bag - though I was expecting a 2014.  Would this make a difference to you?

The tag on the left showing the price, etc - I did not get at all.

Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

new love chanel said:


> Thank you Nascar Fan,
> 
> I agree that the presentation is not ultimately what is important.  Of course, what is inside is what really matters.  But I do think that when you receive something - something as expensive as this; the presentation sets the mood.
> 
> I telephoned yesterday not because of the presentation but because I did not receive a tag with mine telling the color, name of bag, price, etc.  The lady I spoke with told me that it should have been sent in a beautiful box, beautiful tissue, and a seal.
> 
> How do I know that I received a 2014 bag?  Is this even important?  It does have the tag (security tag) that states that it cannot be removed if I wish to return it.  But isn't the other tag important to have?
> 
> I think you're right that sometimes something that we are not so enthralled with in the beginning can turn out to be a favorite.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!


Where did you get yours?
I am a little picky when it comes to the year/season.  When I ordered mine, I was hoping it was 2014, and it was.   I am 99% sure I would have kept it even if it was 2013.  Not any older, though.  If I am paying for a new bag, I want it to be a NEW bag.  
In my opinion, the tags are only important if you may want to resell it some day.


----------



## nascar fan

new love chanel said:


> Thank you Nascar Fan,
> 
> I agree that the presentation is not ultimately what is important.  Of course, what is inside is what really matters.  But I do think that when you receive something - something as expensive as this; the presentation sets the mood.
> 
> I telephoned yesterday not because of the presentation but because I did not receive a tag with mine telling the color, name of bag, price, etc.  The lady I spoke with told me that it should have been sent in a beautiful box, beautiful tissue, and a seal.
> 
> How do I know that I received a 2014 bag?  Is this even important?  It does have the tag (security tag) that states that it cannot be removed if I wish to return it.  But isn't the other tag important to have?
> 
> I think you're right that sometimes something that we are not so enthralled with in the beginning can turn out to be a favorite.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!


Where did you get yours?
I am a little picky when it comes to the year/season.  When I ordered mine, I was hoping it was 2014, and it was.   I am 99% sure I would have kept it even if it was 2013.  Not any older, though.  If I am paying for a new bag, I want it to be a NEW bag.  
In my opinion, the tags are only important if you may want to resell it some day.


----------



## nascar fan

new love chanel said:


> Thank you Nascar Fan,
> 
> I agree that the presentation is not ultimately what is important.  Of course, what is inside is what really matters.  But I do think that when you receive something - something as expensive as this; the presentation sets the mood.
> 
> I telephoned yesterday not because of the presentation but because I did not receive a tag with mine telling the color, name of bag, price, etc.  The lady I spoke with told me that it should have been sent in a beautiful box, beautiful tissue, and a seal.
> 
> How do I know that I received a 2014 bag?  Is this even important?  It does have the tag (security tag) that states that it cannot be removed if I wish to return it.  But isn't the other tag important to have?
> 
> I think you're right that sometimes something that we are not so enthralled with in the beginning can turn out to be a favorite.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!


Where did you get yours?
I am a little picky when it comes to the year/season.  When I ordered mine, I was hoping it was 2014, and it was.   I am 99% sure I would have kept it even if it was 2013.  Not any older, though.  If I am paying for a new bag, I want it to be a NEW bag.  
In my opinion, the tags are only important if you may want to resell it some day.


----------



## nascar fan

(sorry about the triple post.  program got hung up, I guess.)

You are having trouble zipping it?  I'm not quite understanding why it is any different than other bags with zippers.  
You can take the mirror completely off if it bothers you.  I have mine inside the bag because I keep my phone in the outside pocket, and the mirror and the phone together bother me.


----------



## rainneday

new love chanel said:


> Thank you rainneday,
> 
> So you leave the zippers hanging out on both ends?  I didn't know this.  Is this what most people do?  It's still a bit hard to unzip it this way, right - I mean it would still take two hands?  Okay, if that's what people do.  Like I said - I didn't know this.  Now I'll look at pictures and noticing their zippers  - if I can see it in the photos.
> 
> How about the mirror...do you just leave it hanging out?  Anything else about how I should wear this purse, ha ha?
> 
> Do you spray it with something to protect it before you use it?
> 
> I really appreciate your response and others.  It is most helpful to me!  Yes, I can take a photo, but I don't know how to post the photo here.  I saw a picture of a purse on ebay that has a crease across the back from storage.  My purse was shipped to me flat and the bottom folded.  I have since put tissue in it.  Wouldn't it be better not to store it flat so it does not get the crease in the leather like the one on ebay?



I do leave them out, I'm not sure if this is typical but I have seen it worn that way many times on Bal bags 
The mirror, I have mine in the front pocket with the tassels still attached to the bag, the tassels kind of droop and hang out of the pocket a bit. The pocket is zipped except to allow room for the tassels. I can try to upload a pic for you later. 
I don't treat my bags with anything but plenty of wearers do! Leather Honey is supposed to be wonderful for reviving papery leather, I would use this if I had a bag that was that way.
My bags are kept stuffed when not in use and I keep them in their dust bags. I wonder if you could do a simple exchange with this bag for one that comes with cards and the box etc., if it's important to you, why not try it? (I would also want the cards, I keep all of mine.)
ETA And as far as zipping it, I only have one City style bag and I cannot unzip it with one hand when it is over my shoulder, it's awkward. My Velos however, they are worn crossbody and I can unzip them with one hand.


----------



## rainneday

new love chanel said:


> Please look - on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecfe7e73e
> 
> there is a picture of a B bag...there is a picture showing only the tags.  The tag on the bottom that starts with 2012...mine starts with 2013....
> that is why I wondered if I got a 2013 bag - though I was expecting a 2014.  Would this make a difference to you?
> 
> The tag on the left showing the price, etc - I did not get at all.
> 
> Thank you!


 If you post this in the Identify this Bag thread they might be able to tell you!


----------



## rainneday

nascar fan said:


> I know it!  I am super excited.
> I wonder how Neimans feels about it.  They are about 3 miles away, and they have a big Bal section.
> 
> We were driving through the parking lot and I about had a fit!  I told hubby, "Back up, back up!  I've got to get a picture so I can show everybody!"
> LOL!



Guess what!  http://sf.racked.com/archives/2014/03/26/balenciaga-is-opening-a-store-in-silicon-valley.php




> Yep: European fashion house Balenciaga, newly headed-up by wunderkind Alexander Wang, is opening up shop at the Westfield Valley Fair Mall in Santa Clara this summer. The mall is also getting an Armani, but, wow, Balenciaga? The brand has only six other locations in the United States in Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Bal Harbour (near Miami), Honolulu, and two in New York City (one men's, one women's), and we can soon add the perhaps unlikely Silicon Valley to that list. Then again, Miu Miu, Tiffany, Louis Vuitton and Prada also opened somewhat recently at Valley Fair, so perhaps Balenciaga is a natural fit. Both Armani and Balenciaga are scheduled to open this summer, we'll keep you updated with a more specific dates when we get them.


 I am a *little* bit excited...:lolots:


----------



## Jnly

Hi everyone! I'm currently in the need of a lighter black bag to casually use. I use my black giant city with g21 silver hardware currently for work.

However I'm starting to look into another black city with either regular hardware or mini silver hardware. Do you think I should purchase the regular hardware instead? It's just I like the mini silver but it does not have the tassels. What do you suggest for my predicament? :/


----------



## Deleted member 466817

http://www.balenciaga.com/it/portachiavi_cod46337560sf.html

How about this girls? Has anyone purchased one? I would like to see it. I haven't been out yet. I would like to see this little charm in person soon.


----------



## cestlavie5

Hello ladies! I have what I believe is a giant city or work bag. Fortunately, I have all the tags. Where can I ask questions about which bag exactly? It's from 2005.  Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

cestlavie5 said:


> Hello ladies! I have what I believe is a giant city or work bag. Fortunately, I have all the tags. Where can I ask questions about which bag exactly? It's from 2005.  Thank you.


You can show it at the Authenticate Thread.


----------



## Sssy

cestlavie5 said:


> Hello ladies! I have what I believe is a giant city or work bag. Fortunately, I have all the tags. Where can I ask questions about which bag exactly? It's from 2005.  Thank you.



Try in Identify This Balenciaga


----------



## TiaraM

rainneday said:


> I do leave them out, I'm not sure if this is typical but I have seen it worn that way many times on Bal bags
> The mirror, I have mine in the front pocket with the tassels still attached to the bag, the tassels kind of droop and hang out of the pocket a bit. The pocket is zipped except to allow room for the tassels. I can try to upload a pic for you later.
> I don't treat my bags with anything but plenty of wearers do! Leather Honey is supposed to be wonderful for reviving papery leather, I would use this if I had a bag that was that way.
> My bags are kept stuffed when not in use and I keep them in their dust bags. I wonder if you could do a simple exchange with this bag for one that comes with cards and the box etc., if it's important to you, why not try it? (I would also want the cards, I keep all of mine.)
> ETA And as far as zipping it, I only have one City style bag and I cannot unzip it with one hand when it is over my shoulder, it's awkward. My Velos however, they are worn crossbody and I can unzip them with one hand.


I actually remove the tassels from the mirror and attach them to main zip with the other tassels as I feel that way it helps reduce the pressure on the others and looks cool with more tassels I thien keep the mirror in the inside pocket.


----------



## Lovin' Life

TiaraM said:


> I actually remove the tassels from the mirror and attach them to main zip with the other tassels as I feel that way it helps reduce the pressure on the others and looks cool with more tassels I thien keep the mirror in the inside pocket.


I am considering purchasing a bag that has been folded for a long period of time.  There is a crease along the back of the bag where the base would naturally fold if it were lying flat.  Do any of you have a trick or method to get the horizontal crease to disappear?  I usually purchase my bags in the current season and then store them so that a horizontal crease does not develop in the first place.  I would appreciate you all chiming in, or direct me to the appropriate thread if this has been addressed previously.


----------



## cat1967

I don't know how this horizontal crease can disappear.  I have it on a new bag that I bought Rouge Cardinal Work but not on my older bags.


----------



## Lovin' Life

Thank you Cat.  None of the bags I own have a crease either.  I wonder if there is a moisturizer that would eliminate it on the new one?  This is a mystery!


----------



## TiaraM

Lovin' Life said:


> I am considering purchasing a bag that has been folded for a long period of time.  There is a crease along the back of the bag where the base would naturally fold if it were lying flat.  Do any of you have a trick or method to get the horizontal crease to disappear?  I usually purchase my bags in the current season and then store them so that a horizontal crease does not develop in the first place.  I would appreciate you all chiming in, or direct me to the appropriate thread if this has been addressed previously.


If it were me id use leaster honey then fill with some clothes / jumper in the bag and leave it for as long as you can, fingers crossed let us know if anything works X


----------



## TiaraM

TiaraM said:


> If it were me id use leaster honey then fill with some clothes / jumper in the bag and leave it for as long as you can, fingers crossed let us know if anything works X


Ah I just read your message again you haven't purchased it yet.  here's also a link with a tip but I wouldn't purchase it in the fear that you never get it out and drives you crazy.
:
http://reerifashionspy.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/how-to-remove-creases-from-leather-bags/


----------



## dear ivy

hi! i would like to purchase a new bbag but i'm confused which one i should buy. i would like something a little bit smaller as i am a little bit petite (about 1.6m) can you guys recommend the size and colour for me? thanks


----------



## tulip1103

redskater said:


> what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!


I'm thinking to get the new collection metallic edge black with gold color, but new to B bag and have hard time to decide City or Velo. Any suggestions after carrying them? which you will prefer to buy? thanks!


----------



## Lovin' Life

TiaraM said:


> Ah I just read your message again you haven't purchased it yet.  here's also a link with a tip but I wouldn't purchase it in the fear that you never get it out and drives you crazy.
> :
> http://reerifashionspy.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/how-to-remove-creases-from-leather-bags/



That's a great link!  I think I will skip purchasing the creased bag though.  If the crease does not come out, it will always bother me.  I am not much of a risk taker!


----------



## cat1967

dear ivy said:


> hi! i would like to purchase a new bbag but i'm confused which one i should buy. i would like something a little bit smaller as i am a little bit petite (about 1.6m) can you guys recommend the size and colour for me? thanks


You can buy any style you like.  I am 1.62cm and I wear from the First to the Work easily.  Look at pictures of Nicole Richie wearing from a First to even a Weekender.  She looks nice.  So height has nothing to do with the style.  Now if this is going to be your first Balenciaga bag I would suggest to go for the City as it is the style which is mostly comfortable for the vast majority IMO.  After that you can purchase other styles but IMO the City should be the first bag.
As for the color, it depends on your outfits.  If you want a neutral you can go for shades of grey like Gris Pyrite of this season or a classic black, or some kind of beige from previous seasons.  If you are bolder you can go for the really lovely colors Balenciaga has.  I started with the Atlantique which was a denim like light greyish blue then I bought an Anthracite and then I realized that Bal has so many beautiful colors that I bought around 20 of them.  Always have in mind that these bags are irrelevant of size and age.  You can't go wrong with them.  Good luck!


----------



## jovjovo

dear ivy said:


> hi! i would like to purchase a new bbag but i'm confused which one i should buy. i would like something a little bit smaller as i am a little bit petite (about 1.6m) can you guys recommend the size and colour for me? thanks



hi ivy. im very small. im 153cm and the city looks the best on me. ive had part-times before but they all look too long. black can never be wrong. i started with a dark colour (canard) and moved on to lilac and cassis.


----------



## jovjovo

tulip1103 said:


> I'm thinking to get the new collection metallic edge black with gold color, but new to B bag and have hard time to decide City or Velo. Any suggestions after carrying them? which you will prefer to buy? thanks!



hello! the city is my go-to bag. over the years ive amassed lots of cities cus that design looks good on anyone :-*


----------



## tulip1103

jovjovo said:


> hello! the city is my go-to bag. over the years ive amassed lots of cities cus that design looks good on anyone :-*


I looked up lots of pics about people carrying B bag recently, and yes, I decide to go with city for this style Thank you!


----------



## Lovin' Life

I'm playing with a ggh21 part time!  Does anyone have experience carrying one?  I'm wondering if it will be too heavy, even though it's really good looking.  I have plenty of other Bbags to rotate with it, so it would not be my everyday bag.  What do you think?:wondering


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Hi, everyone. After being in the LV and Chanel forum, I have decided to venture to B and even save for a B bag. My questions may sound super silly, but what is the difference between the city and the town? I see that the city seems more rectangular? If anyone has a pic comparing the two, that would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## sodapop21

city is more rectangular than the town. its strap is shorter.  city is the conic style of balenciaga but i'd say the town is more convenient because it can be worn cross body contrary to the city.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

sodapop21 said:


> city is more rectangular than the town. its strap is shorter.  city is the conic style of balenciaga but i'd say the town is more convenient because it can be worn cross body contrary to the city.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## rainneday

I miss our authenticators...that's all... 
We rely so much upon their knowledge. I have a couple of bags that I need to have authenticated and am not sure who to trust to do it besides our ladies here. Has anyone used Authenticate4U recently? I found a couple of threads on here for them, seems like they do a decent job..? I hope all is well and the ladies are just off relaxing


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Lovin' Life said:


> I'm playing with a ggh21 part time!  Does anyone have experience carrying one?  I'm wondering if it will be too heavy, even though it's really good looking.  I have plenty of other Bbags to rotate with it, so it would not be my everyday bag.  What do you think?:wondering




It is heavier than other B bags, but not crazy heavy. I love mine and if had to pick between it and my City, I'd prob keep my PT. It's a great bag.


----------



## dear ivy

cat1967 said:


> You can buy any style you like.  I am 1.62cm and I wear from the First to the Work easily.  Look at pictures of Nicole Richie wearing from a First to even a Weekender.  She looks nice.  So height has nothing to do with the style.  Now if this is going to be your first Balenciaga bag I would suggest to go for the City as it is the style which is mostly comfortable for the vast majority IMO.  After that you can purchase other styles but IMO the City should be the first bag.
> As for the color, it depends on your outfits.  If you want a neutral you can go for shades of grey like Gris Pyrite of this season or a classic black, or some kind of beige from previous seasons.  If you are bolder you can go for the really lovely colors Balenciaga has.  I started with the Atlantique which was a denim like light greyish blue then I bought an Anthracite and then I realized that Bal has so many beautiful colors that I bought around 20 of them.  Always have in mind that these bags are irrelevant of size and age.  You can't go wrong with them.  Good luck!


It is my first bbag. Everyone was telling me to get the city but i think it's too big and when i saw the mini one i fell in love with it. But I'm afraid that i won't use it as much because of the small size. I saw the other size which is bigger than the city, I don't know the name, and considering to buy the size bigger than mini. What do you think?


----------



## Lovin' Life

Buckeyemommy said:


> It is heavier than other B bags, but not crazy heavy. I love mine and if had to pick between it and my City, I'd prob keep my PT. It's a great bag.



Thank you for enabling me! I am going to keep it!  I rotate my bags according to my outfits, so I think I will be fine.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Lovin' Life said:


> Thank you for enabling me! I am going to keep it!  I rotate my bags according to my outfits, so I think I will be fine.




Glad I could help.


----------



## stay_chic

dear ivy said:


> hi! i would like to purchase a new bbag but i'm confused which one i should buy. i would like something a little bit smaller as i am a little bit petite (about 1.6m) can you guys recommend the size and colour for me? thanks



I would buy a city. A black one would go with everything. if you want more color, red or other bright colors. I went for anthracite (a greyish blue, alternative to black) which I have been loving!


----------



## stay_chic

I have a question for you gals. I saw some beautiful pictures of balenciaga city in emerald in earlier years but haven't seen it in recent years. I understand every season they have new colors, but why the emerald or similar colors never came back? Thank you!


----------



## rainneday

stay_chic said:


> I have a question for you gals. I saw some beautiful pictures of balenciaga city in emerald in earlier years but haven't seen it in recent years. I understand every season they have new colors, but why the emerald or similar colors never came back? Thank you!



I love that color too! I found my 2008 Emerald (Evergreen?) on Ebay and got a pretty good deal (actually my husband negotiated this one) as it was used maybe a couple of times--no wear at all. I would suggest looking there and doing it very frequently. If you aren't sure about an item write to the seller and get a dialog going, it can help to find out where and when they bought it just to make sure it all adds up. Then have it Authenticated here.  Also try the various online consignment shops such as Real Deal Collection. My only wish would be that these shops would have a waiting list for certain bags because it can become time consuming to check them all very often.


----------



## stay_chic

rainneday said:


> I love that color too! I found my 2008 Emerald (Evergreen?) on Ebay and got a pretty good deal (actually my husband negotiated this one) as it was used maybe a couple of times--no wear at all. I would suggest looking there and doing it very frequently. If you aren't sure about an item write to the seller and get a dialog going, it can help to find out where and when they bought it just to make sure it all adds up. Then have it Authenticated here.  Also try the various online consignment shops such as Real Deal Collection. My only wish would be that these shops would have a waiting list for certain bags because it can become time consuming to check them all very often.



Thank you rainneday for the suggestion!  I am just always worried about eBay although I know the gurus here are very good at authenticating.  I am hoping they bring back the color one season!


----------



## rainneday

stay_chic said:


> Thank you rainneday for the suggestion!  I am just always worried about eBay although I know the gurus here are very good at authenticating.  I am hoping they bring back the color one season!



I understand, it's a risk! I hope you find your color


----------



## stay_chic

rainneday said:


> I understand, it's a risk! I hope you find your color



thank you thank you rainneday!


----------



## Lovin' Life

Do you think it is silly to purchase a second black bag in the exact style that I already have?  I use mine a great deal even though I have many other colored Bbags to carry; the black one can take more wear for traveling and stormy weather.  I am trying to decide before the price increase if I want a second one to keep for special occasions.  

Or, should I get a color that I don't have (again before the price increase)?


----------



## rainneday

stay_chic said:


> thank you thank you rainneday!



Welcome


----------



## rainneday

Lovin' Life said:


> Do you think it is silly to purchase a second black bag in the exact style that I already have?  I use mine a great deal even though I have many other colored Bbags to carry; the black one can take more wear for traveling and stormy weather.  I am trying to decide before the price increase if I want a second one to keep for special occasions.
> 
> Or, should I get a color that I don't have (again before the price increase)?



My first 2 bags were both Velos. I bought the Bleu Mineral in the G12 gold and then a couple of months later a black Velo with rh. I use them both frequently. They are the same shape but the style and color and completely different and I wear them with a different mood (if that makes sense).

ETA Oh wait! You mean to purchase the exact same bag! I think if you want to use one as a "beater bag" in bad weather and to stuff and lug around and keep one as a more pristine version, it's not a bad idea! I do this with certain shoes...


----------



## Lovin' Life

rainneday said:


> My first 2 bags were both Velos. I bought the Bleu Mineral in the G12 gold and then a couple of months later a black Velo with rh. I use them both frequently. They are the same shape but the style and color and completely different and I wear them with a different mood (if that makes sense).
> 
> ETA Oh wait! You mean to purchase the exact same bag! I think if you want to use one as a "beater bag" in bad weather and to stuff and lug around and keep one as a more pristine version, it's not a bad idea! I do this with certain shoes...


Thank you rainneday!  That's exactly what I meant . . . one as an everday beater bag, while the other one is babied.  

I'm just wondering if I should purchase a pop of color instead?  I hate the pressure of deciding in light of a "self imposed" deadline!


----------



## hasana

dear ivy said:


> hi! i would like to purchase a new bbag but i'm confused which one i should buy. i would like something a little bit smaller as i am a little bit petite (about 1.6m) can you guys recommend the size and colour for me? thanks


I'd go with the city...I'm about 1.6 m as well and the city is perfect on me...and fits more stuff than the mini obviously...can be worn as a tote and over the shoulder...absolutely love it...get compliments on it all the time


----------



## mbaldino

I am looking to buy my first Balenciaga.  I am leaving the LV world for a while. I need color and leather. 
I have my heart set on a city Rose Thulian in rose gold. 
Should I hold out for a pre loved one or get it new?
Seems like that color is hard to come by.


----------



## juliel

mbaldino said:


> I am looking to buy my first Balenciaga.  I am leaving the LV world for a while. I need color and leather.
> I have my heart set on a city Rose Thulian in rose gold.
> Should I hold out for a pre loved one or get it new?
> Seems like that color is hard to come by.



I think you can get some amazing deals buying pre-loved; even bags that look 95% to 100% new. I don't know how rare that color combination is to have an idea how long it will take to find though.


----------



## jama

juliel said:


> I think you can get some amazing deals buying pre-loved; even bags that look 95% to 100% new. I don't know how rare that color combination is to have an idea how long it will take to find though.



Totally agree, for a 1/4 of the price from original; pre-loved is the way to go.


----------



## dear ivy

hi! I'm looking for a new wallet and I'm thinking of buying either balenciaga or chanel. 

is balenciaga wallet durable? i am confused to pick either zip or money. i have heard tons of people saying money is better but i am so used to using zip-closure wallet. and also the color.. arghh so hard to choose! i really like the rose azulee but I'm scared that it will get color transfer and fading over time.

as for chanel, the one that i like does not have any closure. 

which one do you guys think a better wallet?


----------



## LVk8

I've also been browsing the Balenciaga preloved market lately for something in a lighter color for summer.  I figure if I choose a color where color transfer is in the realm of possibility then I'll be less annoyed with a preloved purse than a brand new one!

But, I have a question for those of you who are pros!  I've noticed that in some cases where the bag is stamped with its serial code it says made in Italy in all caps, sometimes it says it in all lower case.  Do they mix it up or is this a quick authenticity "tell" ?


----------



## atlantis1982

Ugh- just noticed a few Bal's on Haute Look (OBVIOUSLY Work bags) listed as "Arena."  I'm sorry, but if you're going to present yourself as a reputable seller of (presumably authentic) designer goods, shouldn't you describe them properly??


----------



## rainneday

LVk8 said:


> I've also been browsing the Balenciaga preloved market lately for something in a lighter color for summer.  I figure if I choose a color where color transfer is in the realm of possibility then I'll be less annoyed with a preloved purse than a brand new one!
> 
> But, I have a question for those of you who are pros!  I've noticed that in some cases where the bag is stamped with its serial code it says made in Italy in all caps, sometimes it says it in all lower case.  Do they mix it up or is this a quick authenticity "tell" ?



I believe it changed around 2011 or so. I'm not sure if it has changed since then.


----------



## roro617

Hi All!

I've been trying to identify a bag I was given as a gift but I can't seem to find it on my own. Can anyone suggest where I should post? I am new and don't have the ability to open a new chat on my account yet...

Any help is appreciated thx!!!


----------



## Sssy

roro617 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've been trying to identify a bag I was given as a gift but I can't seem to find it on my own. Can anyone suggest where I should post? I am new and don't have the ability to open a new chat on my account yet...
> 
> Any help is appreciated thx!!!



This is a Club  You can post it in Identify Thread to get more information


----------



## lawson

Hey guys!

Does anyone have any idea how I can get my hands on a *Pistachio City or First*? I've seriously been searching for one for 10 (!) years, and last week I thought I had my luck with me when I won a bidding on a First on eBay, but since then the seller hasn't responded to any of my messages, so I'm starting to think it's a lost cause. So frustrating! And now that I was so close to getting one, I want it more than ever. Yes, I feel quite desperate, but I'm so tired of spending time every day searching for it.

Please help! I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Sssy

lawson said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I can get my hands on a *Pistachio City or First*? I've seriously been searching for one for 10 (!) years, and last week I thought I had my luck with me when I won a bidding on a First on eBay, but since then the seller hasn't responded to any of my messages, so I'm starting to think it's a lost cause. So frustrating! And now that I was so close to getting one, I want it more than ever. Yes, I feel quite desperate, but I'm so tired of spending time every day searching for it.
> 
> Please help! I'd really appreciate it



I've seen a few Pistachio First on ebay ( maybe a month ago) One seller was so kind to send me a message if I'm interested in it  It was so lovely but a First is too small for me. I guess you have to keep checking


----------



## mbaldino

lawson said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I can get my hands on a *Pistachio City or First*? I've seriously been searching for one for 10 (!) years, and last week I thought I had my luck with me when I won a bidding on a First on eBay, but since then the seller hasn't responded to any of my messages, so I'm starting to think it's a lost cause. So frustrating! And now that I was so close to getting one, I want it more than ever. Yes, I feel quite desperate, but I'm so tired of spending time every day searching for it.
> 
> Please help! I'd really appreciate it




Do you have a notification set up on your eBay account for that particular color? I get notifications everyday of some of the items I am looking for. Keeps me from having to do all the searching.


----------



## lawson

Thanks guys, that's really good advice. Some how I had forgotten the fact that I'm able to follow seraches on eBay  Hopefully it'll turn up soon. Let me know if one turns up though!


----------



## figgy55

Hi all, I am looking into buying my first balenciaga and I want to go through Neiman Marcus because of the discounts they offer. I would like the black city with classic hardware, but I don't see it on their website anymore. Does anyone have any insight into how Neiman Marcus stocks? Are they ever going to have this particular type of bag in stock again? Will they offer the city in black with classic hardware for a new season?


----------



## rainneday

I found a Raisin City! I found a Raisin City!!! *Does a little dance* I am so excited...and nervous...my smilies aren't working or this post would be full of them!


----------



## rainneday

figgy55 said:


> Hi all, I am looking into buying my first balenciaga and I want to go through Neiman Marcus because of the discounts they offer. I would like the black city with classic hardware, but I don't see it on their website anymore. Does anyone have any insight into how Neiman Marcus stocks? Are they ever going to have this particular type of bag in stock again? Will they offer the city in black with classic hardware for a new season?




That is odd. It's like the classic B Bag. I would try calling them, I did this to track down my tool kit when it was on back order. The state I ended up finding it in shipped it overnight for free (I shop at NM frequently, not sure if that is why)! The customer service rep I spoke with told me to buy it and call them back with the order number and they would apply the gift card anyway, even though it was an online deal. You could try that...I mean, that bag has to be somewhere in their stores.


----------



## Fly66

rainneday said:


> I found a Raisin City! I found a Raisin City!!! *Does a little dance* I am so excited...and nervous...my smilies aren't working or this post would be full of them!



Oooh congrats on finding her and please post a picture!  I am patiently awaiting the arrival of a Raisin RH twiggy!  I wanted a purple and I kept reading that Raisins seemed to have somewhat less fade issues plus the color looks gorgeous.  What an addictive "hobby"!


----------



## rainneday

Fly66 said:


> Oooh congrats on finding her and please post a picture!  I am patiently awaiting the arrival of a Raisin RH twiggy!  I wanted a purple and I kept reading that Raisins seemed to have somewhat less fade issues plus the color looks gorgeous.  What an addictive "hobby"!




It is a complete addiction. I am done for a while though! This was my HG bag, if it is as it seems, that will be it for me for a year or more.  Where did you find your Raisin Twiggy? That sounds so cute! I posted under the Identify this Color thread. The seller had some weirdly lighted pics up and I didn't realize it was a raisin until they sent me pics of the tags, bale and rivet.  & thank you!


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> It is a complete addiction. I am done for a while though! This was my HG bag, if it is as it seems, that will be it for me for a year or more.  Where did you find your Raisin Twiggy? That sounds so cute! I posted under the Identify this Color thread. The seller had some weirdly lighted pics up and I didn't realize it was a raisin until they sent me pics of the tags, bale and rivet.  & thank you!




Congrats on finding your HG bag!   Will wait for your reveal


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Congrats on finding your HG bag!   Will wait for your reveal


Thank you!


----------



## Vanessa re

Hi Ladies,
I'm New here and i don't know if that's the right place for asking about the authentication
Of a balenciaga,can you help me? 
Thank's &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BPC

Vanessa re said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm New here and i don't know if that's the right place for asking about the authentication
> Of a balenciaga,can you help me?
> Thank's &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Authentication thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html

Just read the first post so you know what information and pics are required for authenticating. Good luck


----------



## Fly66

rainneday said:


> It is a complete addiction. I am done for a while though! This was my HG bag, if it is as it seems, that will be it for me for a year or more. Where did you find your Raisin Twiggy? That sounds so cute! I posted under the Identify this Color thread. The seller had some weirdly lighted pics up and I didn't realize it was a raisin until they sent me pics of the tags, bale and rivet. & thank you!


 

I found her on Fashionphile...I was too slow on a Rasin Day CGH on E-bay that you pointed me too (thanks!) and decided against the Rasin CGH Pom on Yoogi's since I have never tried that style on and I am not that tall.  The twiggy popped up on Fashionphile and I love that style especially for bright colors--no mirror but very good condition.  It was waiting for me when I got home last night---gorgeous color I almost wish it were BIGGER!   Congrats on finding your HG!


----------



## rainneday

Fly66 said:


> I found her on Fashionphile...I was too slow on a Rasin Day CGH on E-bay that you pointed me too (thanks!) and decided against the Rasin CGH Pom on Yoogi's since I have never tried that style on and I am not that tall.  The twiggy popped up on Fashionphile and I love that style especially for bright colors--no mirror but very good condition.  It was waiting for me when I got home last night---gorgeous color I almost wish it were BIGGER!   Congrats on finding your HG!



How exciting! Put up some pics when you have a chance  

I was looking at a raisin day on Vaunte but they were so poor with their email responses (Vaunte, but also the seller who never responded to me) that I walked away. 

I really would love to see a Twiggy in that color. What colors have you been wearing it with? 

& thanks! The seller is freaking me out a bit, I posted about it in the Ebay forum. They are using some of the same pictures in a new listing that are supposed to belong to my listing. I hope it all turns out ok...


----------



## Slc9

figgy55 said:


> Hi all, I am looking into buying my first balenciaga and I want to go through Neiman Marcus because of the discounts they offer. I would like the black city with classic hardware, but I don't see it on their website anymore. Does anyone have any insight into how Neiman Marcus stocks? Are they ever going to have this particular type of bag in stock again? Will they offer the city in black with classic hardware for a new season?



I just got mine yesterday. I called the Neiman Marcus closest to me (New York) to see if they had it in stock, they didn't but they took my order over the phone and in two days I had the bag.  It came from their store in Texas.  No tax when you order it and I got it before the price increase.  The sales associate did not offer me the online promotion that was going on last week probably because I didn't order it online 
Call a store and see what they say.  I'm sure they'll get them in stock soon, if not they have them on Balenciaga.com.


----------



## Fly66

rainneday said:


> How exciting! Put up some pics when you have a chance
> 
> I was looking at a raisin day on Vaunte but they were so poor with their email responses (Vaunte, but also the seller who never responded to me) that I walked away.
> 
> I really would love to see a Twiggy in that color. What colors have you been wearing it with?
> 
> & thanks! The seller is freaking me out a bit, I posted about it in the Ebay forum. They are using some of the same pictures in a new listing that are supposed to belong to my listing. I hope it all turns out ok...



I will definitely post pics soon.  I have not worn it yet as I usually use a bigger bag for work but plan on wearing it this weekend--I think it will be gorgeous with jeans-it is not as super bright as I expected so will go with more than I thought.  I like twiggy's for casual going out bags if I need more room than a clutch.  Although I like the look of the First have been hesitant to try it because it seems so small.

I've never heard of Vaunte but some sellers on Bonanza seem to not respond to questions which makes me leery of buying-others of course like the one I ought my bracelet  from are great.  Hope your Ebay purchase turns out wellHave made only one Bal purchase on Ebay and when I posted here for authentication a TPFer recognized it as her former bag so felt very confident about it and the bag was beautiful IRL.  Good luck!


----------



## amandacasey

Price increase today!!! http://www.lovebbags.com/2014/05/balenciaga-bag-price-increase-in-effect.html?m=1


It's ridiculous!!! $1545 to $1835 for a classic city!!! Funny how they get more expensive as their quality decreases, probably won't be buying for a while because every bbag I touch recently just does not compare to how they used to be


----------



## Fly66

amandacasey said:


> Price increase today!!! http://www.lovebbags.com/2014/05/balenciaga-bag-price-increase-in-effect.html?m=1
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous!!! $1545 to $1835 for a classic city!!! Funny how they get more expensive as their quality decreases, probably won't be buying for a while because every bbag I touch recently just does not compare to how they used to be



Wow that is a big jump--I will be sticking to pre-loved...


----------



## rainneday

Fly66 said:


> I will definitely post pics soon.  I have not worn it yet as I usually use a bigger bag for work but plan on wearing it this weekend--I think it will be gorgeous with jeans-it is not as super bright as I expected so will go with more than I thought.  I like twiggy's for casual going out bags if I need more room than a clutch.  Although I like the look of the First have been hesitant to try it because it seems so small.
> 
> I've never heard of Vaunte but some sellers on Bonanza seem to not respond to questions which makes me leery of buying-others of course like the one I ought my bracelet  from are great.  Hope your Ebay purchase turns out wellHave made only one Bal purchase on Ebay and when I posted here for authentication a TPFer recognized it as her former bag so felt very confident about it and the bag was beautiful IRL.  Good luck!




Oh, it sounds like raisin will work for me, I wear mostly jeans  The First does seem small. I have a dream of getting an original Le Dix (sp?) style B Bag someday. Aren't they the same as The First? In any case, it would be great to have a very early version, just because I am obsessed with these bags and that seems like a proper addition.

How funny^ small world. Small B Bag world anyway


----------



## rainneday

amandacasey said:


> Price increase today!!! http://www.lovebbags.com/2014/05/balenciaga-bag-price-increase-in-effect.html?m=1
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous!!! $1545 to $1835 for a classic city!!! Funny how they get more expensive as their quality decreases, probably won't be buying for a while because every bbag I touch recently just does not compare to how they used to be




Chanel went up too. My SA really wanted me to buy this week, but I bought a pre-loved Bal instead. I will probably end up with a pre-loved Chanel when I am ready to buy (in a year or so) because 5k or 3.5k makes a big difference for me. I would love a Bolide too (Hermes) and their prices will always be a bit irrational for me, so it may be pre-loved from them too, not sure. 

In any case, with B Bags, unless they come out with a perfect leather and color combo I won't be tempted to buy new ever again.


----------



## cocobuba

Hi ladies!

Does anyone know from which year this balenciaga exactly is from? It looks like its gold hardwear but from the size of the studs it looks more like the regular hardwear... and the leather looks so good and soft and not "shiny" at all like some newer Bals I've seen lately..
Needless to say I'd love to own this exact bag


----------



## rainneday

cocobuba said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know from which year this balenciaga exactly is from? It looks like its gold hardwear but from the size of the studs it looks more like the regular hardwear... and the leather looks so good and soft and not "shiny" at all like some newer Bals I've seen lately..
> Needless to say I'd love to own this exact bag



Hi, You might try posting in this thread too. Saira has a talent for identifying years/colors: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-485.html


----------



## Lovin' Life




----------



## Lovin' Life

nascar fan said:


> Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!
> New boutique!!!!
> http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php



Are there any updates as to when the Balenciaga boutique will open at Highland Park?  I may be coming soon.....:giggles:


----------



## nascar fan

Lovin' Life said:


> Are there any updates as to when the Balenciaga boutique will open at Highland Park?  I may be coming soon.....:giggles:


I need to drive by and see, but I have a feeling it is open.  
I read something about it being open in April, so surely it is ready to go.
I will probably be around that area this week.  I will look.


----------



## Lovin' Life

nascar fan said:


> Happy day in Dallas!!!!!!
> New boutique!!!!
> http://dallas.racked.com/archives/2014/01/14/enter-balenciaga-to-the-highland-park-village-fray.php





nascar fan said:


> I need to drive by and see, but I have a feeling it is open.
> I read something about it being open in April, so surely it is ready to go.
> I will probably be around that area this week.  I will look.



Awesome!  I would really appreciate it if you have time to check.  I'm giddy with excitement!


----------



## Slc9

Hi all!  I just purchased my first B bag, black city and was curious if it's really bad to carry these bags in the rain? I have treated it with apple garde.


----------



## rundsm

is it against forum rules to ask how much a pre-owned bag i'm looking to buy would cost right now?


----------



## Maice

Slc9 said:


> Hi all!  I just purchased my first B bag, black city and was curious if it's really bad to carry these bags in the rain? I have treated it with apple garde.



I avoid carrying mine in the rain as much as possible. None of mine are treated though, as I am just too paranoid to treat any of my bags regardless of brand or material. Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## rainneday

Slc9 said:


> Hi all!  I just purchased my first B bag, black city and was curious if it's really bad to carry these bags in the rain? I have treated it with apple garde.





Maice said:


> I avoid carrying mine in the rain as much as possible. None of mine are treated though, as I am just too paranoid to treat any of my bags regardless of brand or material. Let's see what others have to say.



I have carried my darker Velos in misty weather, but not pouring rain, and I wear them underneath my coat, haha  
Generally, I try very hard to avoid ever getting my bags wet. I don't carry a bottle of water in them or anything, my hand lotion even goes into a waterproof pouch. 
If it is raining hard I usually bring an extra cloth sack to stick my bag in for going from car to building. And then I use an umbrella too, of course. 
I am probably on the fussy side as far as how I care for my things.
I have a Botkier bag which I intended to be my "beater" bag and carry in the rain etc., but I just can't do it. I care too much. 

ETA My bags are untreated, so far.




rundsm said:


> is it against forum rules to ask how much a pre-owned bag i'm looking to buy would cost right now?



Pre-owned prices vary so much that I don't know if this question can be accurately answered. Not sure about it being against the rules to discuss price, it is against the rules to buy and sell, but I think talking $ is alright.


----------



## rundsm

rainneday said:


> Pre-owned prices vary so much that I don't know if this question can be accurately answered. Not sure about it being against the rules to discuss price, it is against the rules to buy and sell, but I think talking $ is alright.



Hm.. well here's a bit more info, but not too much just in case it's against rules, but I'm deciding on purchasing a bag from a friend and am just wondering if I was going to be paying too much, so I was just wanting to see what is the general pricing for this bag from some Bal experts lol.. I've checked eBay but the prices, like you said, vary so much @_@


----------



## rainneday

rundsm said:


> Hm.. well here's a bit more info, but not too much just in case it's against rules, but I'm deciding on purchasing a bag from a friend and am just wondering if I was going to be paying too much, so I was just wanting to see what is the general pricing for this bag from some Bal experts lol.. I've checked eBay but the prices, like you said, vary so much @_@



My advice would be to consider the condition of the bag and the year it was made, then do some research on here; look at the threads about color and hardware to see if what you are purchasing can be easily found or is rare. Go to all of the reseller sites that are recommended on here, places like Real Deal Colelctions, Yoogi's, Fashionphile (which has prices that run a smidge high), HG Bags, Malleries and see if they are selling what you are planning to buy. Ebay auctions are helpful if you mark them to watch them, then you can see if the bag sells and what it actually sells for. 
Keep in mind that Bal just raised prices too.
HTH!


----------



## Slc9

rainneday said:


> I have carried my darker Velos in misty weather, but not pouring rain, and I wear them underneath my coat, haha
> Generally, I try very hard to avoid ever getting my bags wet. I don't carry a bottle of water in them or anything, my hand lotion even goes into a waterproof pouch.
> If it is raining hard I usually bring an extra cloth sack to stick my bag in for going from car to building. And then I use an umbrella too, of course.
> I am probably on the fussy side as far as how I care for my things.
> I have a Botkier bag which I intended to be my "beater" bag and carry in the rain etc., but I just can't do it. I care too much.
> 
> ETA My bags are untreated, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Maice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid carrying mine in the rain as much as possible. None of mine are treated though, as I am just too paranoid to treat any of my bags regardless of brand or material. Let's see what others have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm the same way about my bags.  I try to carry my beater bag when I know for sure it's going to rain but sometimes I get caught unexpectedly.  I will try to cover it under my jacket etc.  I will try to be better about an umbrella.  I did treat it with the apple products. Walked briefly to my car in the misty rain the other day but will definitely try to avoid a down pour
Click to expand...


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi!
Was wondering if anyone of you can help me out with a Balenciaga inquiry.
I came across a Balenciaga bag similar to the A5 tote at a reputable pre-loved designed store. It's in black/navy canvas with brown mock-crocodile trimming.
Did Balenciaga introduce such a bag in any of its previous collections?
Thanks!


----------



## Piqiu

Is anyone else checking out the sale on MyHabit, since their ads are all over purseforum?

Sigh... I just did, and I was really hoping for more of a discount than what they had (I thought the sure said 'events' would mean 60% off?)...oh well, still out of my price range


----------



## rainneday

Slc9 said:


> rainneday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have carried my darker Velos in misty weather, but not pouring rain, and I wear them underneath my coat, haha
> Generally, I try very hard to avoid ever getting my bags wet. I don't carry a bottle of water in them or anything, my hand lotion even goes into a waterproof pouch.
> If it is raining hard I usually bring an extra cloth sack to stick my bag in for going from car to building. And then I use an umbrella too, of course.
> I am probably on the fussy side as far as how I care for my things.
> I have a Botkier bag which I intended to be my "beater" bag and carry in the rain etc., but I just can't do it. I care too much.
> 
> ETA My bags are untreated, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm the same way about my bags.  I try to carry my beater bag when I know for sure it's going to rain but sometimes I get caught unexpectedly.  I will try to cover it under my jacket etc.  I will try to be better about an umbrella.  I did treat it with the apple products. Walked briefly to my car in the misty rain the other day but will definitely try to avoid a down pour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are pretty safe in mist with the darker colors, I wouldn't try it with something very light though.
Click to expand...


----------



## ella22

Can someone please help me authenticate my bag .. its a giant parttime 12 in mangue.  i bought it online and am not sure if its authentic since it will be my first balenciaga.  It has a leather tag and black stitching on top of the tag and yellow on the side and on the bottoms. It also has two serial numbers at the back of the tag the top one has numbers on it and the one below it says k then followed by numbers and made in italy on CAPS.  having problems posting pix tho...  Thanks


----------



## Maice

ella22 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate my bag .. its a giant parttime 12 in mangue.  i bought it online and am not sure if its authentic since it will be my first balenciaga.  It has a leather tag and black stitching on top of the tag and yellow on the side and on the bottoms. It also has two serial numbers at the back of the tag the top one has numbers on it and the one below it says k then followed by numbers and made in italy on CAPS.  having problems posting pix tho...  Thanks



Hi, authentication requests go here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html

Please read the first post in that thread to know what is needed format and picture-wise. You definitely need pictures or at least a link which has the pictures needed as stated in the first post.

Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Baby bear

Hi ladies, I have a question about my balenciaga town, I am not sure is this the right place to ask?  Mine is the rose gold town, recently I found the studs on both sides which attached to the bag for holding the shoulder strap are movable, vey loose, I am worrying it is going to break soon (as that is the holding points when wearing as crossbody), do you gals have the same problem?  Is there anywhere to fix it (make it stiff)?  Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

FYI:  The Dallas Balenciaga boutique is now open.  It opened a couple of days ago.  Clothes, bags, shoes, etc.


----------



## CC collection

Hi there, i have a balenciaga Part Time with RGHW in black color.  Thinking to get another Balenciaga City SHW in black color....  Isit weird to have two balenciaga in Black color.  Pls help!!


----------



## pbdb

CC collection said:


> Hi there, i have a balenciaga Part Time with RGHW in black color.  Thinking to get another Balenciaga City SHW in black color....  Isit weird to have two balenciaga in Black color.  Pls help!!



Black is the most useful color for bags. Less visible wear, most versatile and edgy.
I have in fact in Balenciaga, 3 black bags and only buy and use black wallets:
G21 RG Work Bag
G21 Gold PT 
RH First
gold hardware wallet
Silver hardware wallet


----------



## CC collection

pbdb said:


> Black is the most useful color for bags. Less visible wear, most versatile and edgy.
> 
> I have in fact in Balenciaga, 3 black bags and only buy and use black wallets:
> 
> G21 RG Work Bag
> 
> G21 Gold PT
> 
> RH First
> 
> gold hardware wallet
> 
> Silver hardware wallet




Wow, thanks for your suggestion ....


----------



## krugerbruno

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies! Can someone tell me where i can ask questions about B bags? Thanks! Im new to the Balenciaga addiction!


Hi Ladies! i also have a question about Balenciaga bags... Do they have warranty like LV?


----------



## cat1967

krugerbruno said:


> Hi Ladies! i also have a question about Balenciaga bags... Do they have warranty like LV?


If you buy it from a Balenciaga Boutique, they have repairs, never for free.  Nothing like LV, really nothing like LV.


----------



## cat1967

CC collection said:


> Hi there, i have a balenciaga Part Time with RGHW in black color.  Thinking to get another Balenciaga City SHW in black color....  Isit weird to have two balenciaga in Black color.  Pls help!!


I have bought the same color in different HW many times.  Nothing is weird when purchasing Bal.


----------



## Rocket_girl

sodapop21 said:


> city is more rectangular than the town. its strap is shorter.  city is the conic style of balenciaga but i'd say the town is more convenient because it can be worn cross body contrary to the city.



Important: Town is much smaller than the City - holds considerably less.


----------



## dear ivy

CC collection said:


> Hi there, i have a balenciaga Part Time with RGHW in black color.  Thinking to get another Balenciaga City SHW in black color....  Isit weird to have two balenciaga in Black color.  Pls help!!


hi! balenciaga is a pretty expensive bag and you might want to get a good amount use of it. And having 2 black bags might defeat that purpose. I say go for a different color like the red. It's so gorgeous!!  good luck


----------



## Lovin' Life

nascar fan said:


> FYI:  The Dallas Balenciaga boutique is now open.  It opened a couple of days ago.  Clothes, bags, shoes, etc.



Thank you Nascar Fan!  I will have to wait until July to visit,  but that gives me something to look forward too! :giggles:


----------



## pinkbikini88

Rocket_girl said:


> Important: Town is much smaller than the City - holds considerably less.


*yes but town is such a great bag
love mine so much*


----------



## Rocket_girl

pinkbikini88 said:


> *yes but town is such a great bag
> love mine so much*



Ha - yes! Want this one next!


----------



## pugtolove

Hello
I was hoping this might be the right place to post this question. I purchased a "latte" Bal city with giant 12 silver hardware, off of Ebay. I felt somewhat confident to NOT have it authenticated here, that was a first! Anyhooo, the 2012 has three pockets inside, one is the normal zip, and the other two are on the opposite side. One looks to fit a cell, second is smaller. The really odd thing is, the two pockets each have slit corners at the very bottom. I have never heard of such a thing on Balenciaga bag before, I have had quite a few and have never noticed this feature before. Does anyone know about this?

Thank you!


----------



## cat1967

pugtolove said:


> Hello
> I was hoping this might be the right place to post this question. I purchased a "latte" Bal city with giant 12 silver hardware, off of Ebay. I felt somewhat confident to NOT have it authenticated here, that was a first! Anyhooo, the 2012 has three pockets inside, one is the normal zip, and the other two are on the opposite side. One looks to fit a cell, second is smaller. The really odd thing is, the two pockets each have slit corners at the very bottom. I have never heard of such a thing on Balenciaga bag before, I have had quite a few and have never noticed this feature before. Does anyone know about this?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, all bags which have the two pockets have slit corners at the bottom.  It was something I noticed once I got a preloved which had been authenticated here but as I was also looking I noticed that.  All my other bags from 2012 on have this as well and they were purchased from the Boutique.  No worries about that.


----------



## pinkbikini88

*Hi, I got a question
when you buy preowned bbags online, can you negotiate the price?*


----------



## Lock94

cat1967 said:


> Yes, all bags which have the two pockets have slit corners at the bottom.  It was something I noticed once I got a preloved which had been authenticated here but as I was also looking I noticed that.  All my other bags from 2012 on have this as well and they were purchased from the Boutique.  No worries about that.


Is it only the 2012 line that have the 3 pockets inside? Or do other years have them as well?  I currently have a 2012 City that has the pockets and now I cant live without them   Do the Twiggy or Velo's have the 3 pockets?


----------



## rainneday

pinkbikini88 said:


> *Hi, I got a question
> when you buy preowned bbags online, can you negotiate the price?*



It would depend on where you are buying from.


----------



## cat1967

Lock94 said:


> Is it only the 2012 line that have the 3 pockets inside? Or do other years have them as well?  I currently have a 2012 City that has the pockets and now I cant live without them   Do the Twiggy or Velo's have the 3 pockets?


The bags that were made from 2012 on have them.  I don't have a Twiggy to tell but all the other bags I have bought from 2012 and on like the Part Time, Velo, Work and of course City have them so I a most certain Twiggy has them as well.


----------



## missTeresaDee

cat1967 said:


> The bags that were made from 2012 on have them.  I don't have a Twiggy to tell but all the other bags I have bought from 2012 and on like the Part Time, Velo, Work and of course City have them so I a most certain Twiggy has them as well.



I thought my city was from 2012 but it doesn't have three pockets inside just one... Is mine not real? Lol


----------



## tempurabits

I don't own a bbag yet and i'm looking into getting my hands onto one very soon 

But I'm wondering if the colours i see in store right now are only available for a season and then they will be replaced by new colours?

I saw a really pretty pinkish beige today in store. I'm not sure what it is called. 
Is powder pink/rose poudre? I'm not sure cause i saw pics of it on the forum but irl it looks less pink


----------



## januaryred

I'm not sure if this is the right place but does anybody know if they still sell those mini city bag key chains?


----------



## rainneday

januaryred said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place but does anybody know if they still sell those mini city bag key chains?



Not sure, but they do pop up on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## care_73

Hello all! Going to buy my first bbag. I want a town with regular hardware...can't decide on black or the dark grey... Any recommendations ?? TIA


----------



## lesAdrets

Why do they keep doing such funky things to the City? And why is this the same price as leather? :cry:







http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...000cat000730cat43240829cat42550736cat47360731


----------



## Jnly

care_73 said:


> Hello all! Going to buy my first bbag. I want a town with regular hardware...can't decide on black or the dark grey... Any recommendations ?? TIA


I wouldn't purchase a town with regular hardware. Get silver or gold mini hardware! 

I finally found a seller in Canada with powder pink mini city, I can't wait to go see it in person before picking one up!


----------



## Reponyfo

pinkbikini88 said:


> *Hi, I got a question
> when you buy preowned bbags online, can you negotiate the price?*


Yes of course you can as long as the seller offers that the price is negotiable. Otherwise, it is fixed.


----------



## Jnly

need your guys opinion! powder pink balenciaga with silver or gold hardware?


----------



## midniteluna

HI.. I am thinking of getting a Bal bag soon but am confused with what is the difference between an Arena City and just City? Also, as a first time Bal bag owner, would you recommend dark colors to begin or bright colors? I am actually in love with the yellow color with gold hardware..spring summer 14 I think? I LOVE the rose gold hardware but it is so difficult to come by!!


----------



## ouikm

Pink with Gold HW is gorgeous


----------



## Bagfreeman

Pink with gold is my choice


----------



## Jnly

Thanks guys! My pink reveal is on route soon! I shall do a reveal once it gets here! ^^


----------



## hoching_yiu

Hello everyone! I'm very very new to Balenciaga and I'm thinking of getting one!
I'm a guy and I travel a lot. I want to get the carry-on travel bag.
I found it in stores but I couldn't find anything about that bag on B's official website.
I found a blog introducing it as the Balenciaga Carry-On-Top.






It would be great if u guys could give me more info of this beauty here!


----------



## candescent

Hi, does anyone know how much this costs in Europe or London and if it's still available? Thanks in advance(:


----------



## januaryred

Anyone have any thoughts or reviews on the mini Papier A4 shoulder bag?


----------



## LVLux

I really want a bag listed on ebay but it has the Giant HW which I am a little tired of-is the Giant HW too dated? Appreciate your thoughts&#8230;


----------



## leboymm

lesAdrets said:


> Why do they keep doing such funky things to the City? And why is this the same price as leather? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...000cat000730cat43240829cat42550736cat47360731



this actually looks not bad but i agree on the price part...


----------



## Lindsay2367

LVLux said:


> I really want a bag listed on ebay but it has the Giant HW which I am a little tired of-is the Giant HW too dated? Appreciate your thoughts



I love the giant hardware.  I'm definitely not tired of it!  I say go for it.


----------



## LVLux

Lindsay2367 said:


> I love the giant hardware.  I'm definitely not tired of it!  I say go for it.



I love it too so went ahead & added another Beauty!!! Sienna Work Pristine & Gorgeous Leather!


----------



## cat1967

No matter what they say that the G21 was very heavy I have both and I much prefer the G21 even if it is heavier.  I wish I had gotten more of them but I will definitely buy preloved if a color that I don't have comes up.  Congrats on your wonderful beauty!


----------



## Greengoddess8

LVLux said:


> I love it too so went ahead & added another Beauty!!! Sienna Work Pristine & Gorgeous Leather!



This is a gorgeous one!  I love it with the G21. Enjoy


----------



## Livia1

Ok, I don't know where else to post this and I don't want to start a new thread just to 'complain' but could people please, please, PLEASE use the multi-quote function. Pretty please 
I love that people post a lot but it can be a bit tiresome to see posts from the same person page after page 

Or maybe that's just me?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

What do you ladies think is a good price for an amethyst rh city in mint condition? (I'm not looking to buy or sell here, I'm thinking of making an offer elsewhere but I was wondering if anyone knew how this particular bag is "worth" so I don't pay too much/offer too little) TIA


----------



## nikkifresh2

I got a 2006 chèvre first bag. Is it normal for the leather to be thin and super floppy?  Thanks!


----------



## Catash

Robyn Loraine said:


> What do you ladies think is a good price for an amethyst rh city in mint condition? (I'm not looking to buy or sell here, I'm thinking of making an offer elsewhere but I was wondering if anyone knew how this particular bag is "worth" so I don't pay too much/offer too little) TIA



$1,400 is the highest I would go for any pre-loved City. I have been looking on ebay for awhile. Several HG color Cities were sold recently for $1,000-1,300. Unless you really need it right away, I wouldn't suggest going higher than that.


----------



## London 411

Catash said:


> $1,400 is the highest I would go for any pre-loved City. I have been looking on ebay for awhile. Several HG color Cities were sold recently for $1,000-1,300. Unless you really need it right away, I wouldn't suggest going higher than that.


Your reply makes me feel better. Not that I am even second-guessing what I recently spent on my HG bag...I really, really, wanted her!!

But, it was nice to read someone else's thoughts on pricing. :giggles:


----------



## cat1967

Just to ease your mind I can tell you that recently I paid for a 2005 bag more than the current retail price.  I had been looking for this bag (Apple Green RH City) for so long, it was in mint condition and I had to have her.  So I paid more than the retail price.


----------



## London 411

cat1967 said:


> Just to ease your mind I can tell you that recently I paid for a 2005 bag more than the current retail price.  I had been looking for this bag (Apple Green RH City) for so long, it was in mint condition and I had to have her.  So I paid more than the retail price.


And, again....I feel much better!

Wow...thanks Robyn Loraine for asking this question. 

I hope it is helping you as much as it is me. :giggles:


----------



## auboo

Anyone from Bangkok ?


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> Ok, I don't know where else to post this and I don't want to start a new thread just to 'complain' but could people please, please, PLEASE use the multi-quote function. Pretty please
> I love that people post a lot but it can be a bit tiresome to see posts from the same person page after page
> 
> Or maybe that's just me?



Ha ha Livia I'm so with you on this... I see it all over the forum. Do people try to have more posts on their account or just don't know how to use multi-quote ?
But sometimes I'm guilty of this :shame: Especially on AT


----------



## Greengoddess8

cat1967 said:


> Just to ease your mind I can tell you that recently I paid for a 2005 bag more than the current retail price.  I had been looking for this bag (Apple Green RH City) for so long, it was in mint condition and I had to have her.  So I paid more than the retail price.





London 411 said:


> And, again....I feel much better!
> 
> Wow...thanks Robyn Loraine for asking this question.
> 
> I hope it is helping you as much as it is me. :giggles:





Robyn Loraine said:


> What do you ladies think is a good price for an amethyst rh city in mint condition? (I'm not looking to buy or sell here, I'm thinking of making an offer elsewhere but I was wondering if anyone knew how this particular bag is "worth" so I don't pay too much/offer too little) TIA



I too have recently paid OVER the going retail for A HG 2005 city. It isn't my AG either  I haven't done a reveal yet. I had been looking for her for over 6 months. 
And, when I saw her I knew I had to make it happen!  Thank goodness I have gotten better prices on most if my other B bags


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> Ok, I don't know where else to post this and I don't want to start a new thread just to 'complain' but could people please, please, PLEASE use the multi-quote function. Pretty please
> I love that people post a lot but it can be a bit tiresome to see posts from the same person page after page
> 
> Or maybe that's just me?





Sssy said:


> Ha ha Livia I'm so with you on this... I see it all over the forum. Do people try to have more posts on their account or just don't know how to use multi-quote ?
> But sometimes I'm guilty of this :shame: Especially on AT



I am so sorry a lot of the time this is me;((. I do know how to multi quote but half the time either my Old IPad or TPF don't let it go throughullhair:  So, I give up and single quote... IT worked this time though


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> Ha ha Livia I'm so with you on this... I see it all over the forum. Do people try to have more posts on their account or just don't know how to use multi-quote ?
> But sometimes I'm guilty of this :shame: Especially on AT





Greengoddess8 said:


> I am so sorry a lot of the time this is me;((. I do know how to multi quote but half the time either my Old IPad or TPF don't let it go throughullhair:  So, I give up and single quote... IT worked this time though



Yes, it's _also _you, sweet Greengoddess  but it's a lot of people and as *Sssy *said, it's all over the forum but because I'm mostly here in the Bal forum, I posted it here.
I do know that some have trouble with it and I am also aware of the fact that the multi quote doesn't always work on the app so if people could just multi quote when they can, that would be great


----------



## LVk8

Speaking as someone who most often posts from the mobile app it's not easy to quote more than 1 post without a ton of cut / paste trickery. I'd give your fellow TPFers the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Livia1

LVk8 said:


> Speaking as someone who most often posts from the mobile app it's not easy to quote more than 1 post without a ton of cut / paste trickery. I'd give your fellow TPFers the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Conni618

I agree.  I have not been able to make the (*#*%ullhair: Ipad app muiltiquote.  I'd love to figure it out, so if anyone else can do it, please tell me how!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> Yes, it's _also _you, sweet Greengoddess  but it's a lot of people and as *Sssy *said, it's all over the forum but because I'm mostly here in the Bal forum, I posted it here.
> I do know that some have trouble with it and I am also aware of the fact that the multi quote doesn't always work on the app so if people could just multi quote when they can, that would be great





LVk8 said:


> Speaking as someone who most often posts from the mobile app it's not easy to quote more than 1 post without a ton of cut / paste trickery. I'd give your fellow TPFers the benefit of the doubt!





Conni618 said:


> I agree.  I have not been able to make the (*#*%ullhair: Ipad app muiltiquote.  I'd love to figure it out, so if anyone else can do it, please tell me how!



I'm right there with you Connie:censor:ullhair:  I'm not on the app right now. But, I usually am and can't figure it!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Catash said:


> $1,400 is the highest I would go for any pre-loved City. I have been looking on ebay for awhile. Several HG color Cities were sold recently for $1,000-1,300. Unless you really need it right away, I wouldn't suggest going higher than that.



I would probably be happy with getting an amethyst RH city for $1000-1200 but the $1300-1500 ones seem like too much, even for mint condition. Especially since sometimes the bags aren't really as mint as some sellers say...

But I understand where you're coming from, I did just put a BC day on layaway that was $1275! I guess I just got lucky with my part times that were both authentic and only needed a bit of tlc for under $1000!


----------



## Dragonflygirl02

I am a new owner to a beautiful pre-loved Cassis Work. I was finding some threads about care and came across comments regarding Balenciaga Nourishing Cream. I think some of the corners of the bag may be dry and not really worn. I cannot find this cream anywhere; Balenciaga website, Barney's NY, etc.  Is it still made and any ideas where to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## clevercat

Dragonflygirl02 said:


> I am a new owner to a beautiful pre-loved Cassis Work. I was finding some threads about care and came across comments regarding Balenciaga Nourishing Cream. I think some of the corners of the bag may be dry and not really worn. I cannot find this cream anywhere; Balenciaga website, Barney's NY, etc.  Is it still made and any ideas where to buy?
> 
> Thanks.



I have a tin of the Nourishing Cream and honestly didn't find it that great...
For dry corners I'd recommend Leather Honey. There's a thread over on Care & Maintenance.
Hope that helps!


----------



## sammy2000

There's an amethyst city on ebay right now, it looks to be in decent shape...


----------



## Dragonflygirl02

clevercat said:


> I have a tin of the Nourishing Cream and honestly didn't find it that great...
> For dry corners I'd recommend Leather Honey. There's a thread over on Care & Maintenance.
> Hope that helps!


Thanks. I will check that out. Still new to the purse forum so I may be in the wrong place a few times.


----------



## Fifi_jelly

Hi ladies !

I desperately need some help . My bal city bag was bought 4 months ago in Milan boutique when I was there for work.  I have kept all the receipts and documents with me after purchasing .

However , the thread has come loose and the stitching at the bottom of the bag came off. The threads are to hold the triangle leather piece with hardware on top. I am afraid that with a few stitches off , soon the whole leather piece will drop off from the bag.
I have tried contacting the boutique in singapore where I live in, but they refuse to take in my bag as they only accept bags bought locally. 

Email the Milan shop and no response . 
Email the balenciaga customer care and they told me to contact the Milan boutique  .

I am disgusted that there is no after care services ! The bag should still be under the warranty period as it is only 4 months old.

Please advice on what I can do .

Thanks


----------



## Sillistar

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for your ladies advice on the buying older bags vs. the price, but I'd love it if I can get some help on my first Balenciaga.

The lovely Conni618 helped me authenticate a GSH city (not sure about the name) in raisin from '09. Link here: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291255000071

I adore that specific color, but I'm just not sure if $1000 justifies the purchase, especially since it's an older release. Can anyone tell me if it looks to be in great condition? More pics here: http://imgur.com/a/TI7s6

It also doesn't seem to have that wrinkly/distressed look that I love about Bals. Reference photo from a tPFer. Is this look achieved with more wear, or are certain leathers different?







Thanks, ladies. I really appreciate all that you do for brand newbies like me


----------



## BPC

I just had to comment on this pic posted in the celebs with Bals thread.

Bret Michaels or Tara Reid?


----------



## Sssy

BPC said:


> I just had to comment on this pic posted in the celebs with Bals thread.
> 
> Bret Michaels or Tara Reid?



 The only way to tell them apart is to see their tummies- it will be easy then


----------



## BPC

Sssy said:


> The only way to tell them apart is to see their tummies- it will be easy then



:lolots:


----------



## paradise1987

Hi,

I'm new to the Forum so i couldn't start a new thread.

I found this bag for sale on an other site
http://www.mytheresa.com/de-at/classic-city-leather-tote-312592.html

But I'm not sure if I should take it 

What do you think about the Color? *heeelp*


----------



## jellenp32

Does anyone have a great SA at the boutiques? Mine left and now I need a good one. Not having much luck for follow through from any I've spoken to. I am stricltly by phone because I don't have a store by me. You would think it would be easier then this


----------



## rose26

hi everyone, 
i am new to balenciaga bags. i have been saving up for a very long time and am considering purchasing the city bag in black. 

i was just wondering whether it is worth it and if this is a timeless bag and will always be in style.

thanks so much


----------



## Slc9

rose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new to balenciaga bags. i have been saving up for a very long time and am considering purchasing the city bag in black.
> 
> i was just wondering whether it is worth it and if this is a timeless bag and will always be in style.
> 
> thanks so much



I'm no expert but I bought a black city for my first Balenciaga bag.  I felt it was a timeless.  It's been around for a while and hopefully continue to be.  I think it's worth it


----------



## Catash

Try ******! I have bought from them multiple times. Their bags are brand-new, authentic and a few hundred dollars less than other retail sites. They also send out coupons to their newsletter subscribers frequently. With a 15% off coupon an RH City would be ~$1,200 and a mGH City would be ~$1,550. I consider this price more reasonable. $1,800 for a RH City is really a ripoff. They depreciate a lot so you don't want to pay more than $1,500 unless it is a limited edition or holy-grail oldie.

They don't always have black in stock so you have to check frequently.



rose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new to balenciaga bags. i have been saving up for a very long time and am considering purchasing the city bag in black.
> 
> i was just wondering whether it is worth it and if this is a timeless bag and will always be in style.
> 
> thanks so much


----------



## LadyPurple

Hey everyone. So didn't find any other thread on this. I just bought a Balenciaga Vello from Neiman Marcus, so am pretty sure it's authentic but it didn't come with the little extra piece of leather patch. You know the little square of extra leather they put in I guess for customs or in case of repairs. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I exchange it?


----------



## cat1967

LadyPurple said:


> Hey everyone. So didn't find any other thread on this. I just bought a Balenciaga Vello from Neiman Marcus, so am pretty sure it's authentic but it didn't come with the little extra piece of leather patch. You know the little square of extra leather they put in I guess for customs or in case of repairs. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I exchange it?



It happened to me once from our Boutique here in Greece.  I called them up and they ordered the swatch as they don't have any extra.  But NM may have or take one from another bag.  I had my SA order it and they send it to me after a month though.  However they sent two of them.


----------



## maxxout

saira1214
Sometimes it looks brownish and sometimes it look greenish....just the way VF is too.
See how these two look different? 
But the leather is what really stands out.
You will have one of these.  Don't give up.  It's worth the hunt.
05  and 04 Khaki  both had more green than 03.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2852394&stc=1&d=1420497180

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2852390&stc=1&d=1420497104


----------



## maxxout

I also bumped the Pewter thread in the clubhouse to show you this bag next to Mystery Green and then after that page there are a lot of images of the bag.


----------



## samanthatoh

Guys, pls help!.  this is my first post which is why i cant open a new thread. I ordered my Bal wallet from a very reputable website, and it arrived all beautiful in the box.. until i opened it up. 


This is a balenciaga giant gh continental strap... with a chloe stud. i will def be asking for a refund, but just very curious, does anyone know if Bal and chloe share the same button suppliers or the same factory that could get this mixed up? How could this have happened? 

Does it mean this item is def fake or the website was getting goods that have failed quality control? its absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## chyclover13

^ so strange! Looks fake to me... Could you share the name of the website?


----------



## cat1967

chyclover13 said:


> ^ so strange! Looks fake to me... Could you share the name of the website?


I find it absolutely impossible for a mix up.  IMO it is a fake.  I would definitely ask for a refund.  However, I would advise you to post it in the Authenticate thread.  They know better.


----------



## Jessica M

Got a new Balenciaga classic bag from my hubby last month, found out it has been changed its zippers from Lampo into capital letter "B", and the metal tag as well! 
About the metal tag: 
The style of alphabet changed
First line: BALENCIAGA
Second line: PARIS
Third line: Nxxxxx F xxxxxx (x for the numbers)

The certificate card shows the bag's season is 2015 1,
And it bought from  Printemps in Paris.

Hope this updated information gives help


----------



## Naminami

samanthatoh said:


> Guys, pls help!.  this is my first post which is why i cant open a new thread. I ordered my Bal wallet from a very reputable website, and it arrived all beautiful in the box.. until i opened it up.
> 
> 
> This is a balenciaga giant gh continental strap... with a chloe stud. i will def be asking for a refund, but just very curious, does anyone know if Bal and chloe share the same button suppliers or the same factory that could get this mixed up? How could this have happened?
> 
> Does it mean this item is def fake or the website was getting goods that have failed quality control? its absolutely mind boggling.


Imho, really strange if some brand those have big name mix with the other brand name on the same bag. I think you should complain about that


----------



## Sssy

Jessica M said:


> Got a new Balenciaga classic bag from my hubby last month, found out it has been changed its zippers from Lampo into capital letter "B", and the metal tag as well!
> About the metal tag:
> The style of alphabet changed
> First line: BALENCIAGA
> Second line: PARIS
> Third line: N&#8226;xxxxx F xxxxxx (x for the numbers)
> 
> The certificate card shows the bag's season is 2015 1,
> And it bought from  Printemps in Paris.
> 
> Hope this updated information gives help



Thank you, but these changes were made in S/S 2014 ( zipper F/W 2014 ) not in 2015


----------



## Mendezhm

Hi everyone! I'm newer to Bal, and have been so grateful for all your knowledge and posts! I have the opportunity to purchase either an 05 magenta city or an 05 olive city and I'm really struggling to decide! I LOVE the magenta so much, but worry it is less practical than the olive. I would greatly appreciate any advice from those of you who might have one or both of them. Just fyi--the only other Bal I currently own is 08 ruby city (and I'm madly in love with her!) I did own an 11 black city but had to sell her to fund an 05. After stalking this forum for so long I just can't wait to get my paws on that 05 leather. Tia for your suggestions! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Conni618

Mendezhm said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newer to Bal, and have been so grateful for all your knowledge and posts! I have the opportunity to purchase either an 05 magenta city or an 05 olive city and I'm really struggling to decide! I LOVE the magenta so much, but worry it is less practical than the olive. I would greatly appreciate any advice from those of you who might have one or both of them. Just fyi--the only other Bal I currently own is 08 ruby city (and I'm madly in love with her!) I did own an 11 black city but had to sell her to fund an 05. After stalking this forum for so long I just can't wait to get my paws on that 05 leather. Tia for your suggestions! &#10084;&#65039;




Can't advise you sadly.  Either would be wonderful.   If you have your heart set on an oldie, there are several variations of olive, in 03 and 04.  Both are more brown or gold than the 05 olive however.  The magenta is one of a kind if you want an 05 or older bag.  

I never think about what goes with a Bal bag that I want.  I buy the bag then hunt for clothing.  It's easier.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mendezhm

Conni618 said:


> Can't advise you sadly.  Either would be wonderful.   If you have your heart set on an oldie, there are several variations of olive, in 03 and 04.  Both are more brown or gold than the 05 olive however.  The magenta is one of a kind if you want an 05 or older bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I never think about what goes with a Bal bag that I want.  I buy the bag then hunt for clothing.  It's easier.  Good luck with your decision.




Thanks for your reply! I actually ended up doing a completely different route altogether. I've been desperately seeking that older chèvre leather and was undecided about whether I wanted to stick with the city or try the pt bc I could use the extra room and I love the east/west look. Anyway--Yoogi's listed this beauty today and I impulsively pulled the trigger. It says like new, I'm hoping it really is! Also, curious about the wear and tear of Jaune. I need to do some research. &#128155;
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/45997/category/9/


----------



## Conni618

Mendezhm said:


> Thanks for your reply! I actually ended up doing a completely different route altogether. I've been desperately seeking that older chèvre leather and was undecided about whether I wanted to stick with the city or try the pt bc I could use the extra room and I love the east/west look. Anyway--Yoogi's listed this beauty today and I impulsively pulled the trigger. It says like new, I'm hoping it really is! Also, curious about the wear and tear of Jaune. I need to do some research. &#128155;
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/45997/category/9/



Very pretty.  Looks to be in great shape too!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mendezhm

Conni618 said:


> Very pretty.  Looks to be in great shape too!  Congratulations!




Oh goodness! I assumed all 2007 bals were chèvre. I didn't notice this one wasn't until just now. I'm definitely wanting a chèvre bal this time! I just emailed them to cancel the order. I'm hoping they see it before they ship! 

I had no idea there were some agneau bags in 2007. The search continues--but I obviously need to be more diligent about checking that! &#128554;


----------



## Conni618

Mendezhm said:


> Oh goodness! I assumed all 2007 bals were chèvre. I didn't notice this one wasn't until just now. I'm definitely wanting a chèvre bal this time! I just emailed them to cancel the order. I'm hoping they see it before they ship!
> 
> I had no idea there were some agneau bags in 2007. The search continues--but I obviously need to be more diligent about checking that! &#55357;&#56874;



Wha??  Wait a second!  I don't see paper tags with this bag, nor do I have any faith that Yoogi's knows that this is lambskin.  

Check with them by all means, but I'm not  aware of lambskin in 07 either.  From my knowledge there was a mix of the two only in S/S 2008.


----------



## Mendezhm

Conni618 said:


> Wha??  Wait a second!  I don't see paper tags with this bag, nor do I have any faith that Yoogi's knows that this is lambskin.
> 
> Check with them by all means, but I'm not  aware of lambskin in 07 either.  From my knowledge there was a mix of the two only in S/S 2008.




After calling to cancel the order (and explain that I wanted the chèvre) I've noticed they switched the description to chèvre. Is there a way to tell which leather it is if the bag doesn't have tags or cards with it?


----------



## Conni618

Mendezhm said:


> After calling to cancel the order (and explain that I wanted the chèvre) I've noticed they switched the description to chèvre. Is there a way to tell which leather it is if the bag doesn't have tags or cards with it?



I'm sure they made a mistake, and are correcting it.  

The only way to tell with certainty, viewing photos is to know from which season a bag was released. To my knowledge all bags from 2007 were chèvre.


----------



## Purseholic2

Hi Ladies! I'm thinking of getting my first bal and hopefully the classic city. I was at the balenciaga store and examining it. Can you please let me know what one can do with the super short strap on the city ? I have a ps1 among other bags and I just can't understand the purpose of the city's short strap. Can I fill up the city to full capacity and still use the double handles without getting an arm ache? Thanks in advance


----------



## Conni618

Purseholic2 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm thinking of getting my first bal and hopefully the classic city. I was at the balenciaga store and examining it. Can you please let me know what one can do with the super short strap on the city ? I have a ps1 among other bags and I just can't understand the purpose of the city's short strap. Can I fill up the city to full capacity and still use the double handles without getting an arm ache? Thanks in advance




I never liked tote bags in the past, but have gotten used to carrying the Cities that way.  They weigh next to nothing, so essentially the weight is what you've put into it.  I use the short shoulder strap momentarily, when I need both hands. HTH!


----------



## pkhors

mzedith said:


> Good morning everyone.. can't say from "Sunny So. CA"  today, suppose to rain.. on this "wish i were in bed still but have to get to ready for work" April fools day..
> 
> well, im at a comfortable level of B-bags, 4, that's it.. i just have to stop.. , here i am, saying hello..  my intend is to get to know the regulars on this forum.
> 
> is that a good thing?  or will my comfy 4 B-bags grow to 5??? or???


Trying to purchase #2 used. Nervous to take the plunge.


----------



## Catash

Conni618 said:


> Wha??  Wait a second!  I don't see paper tags with this bag, nor do I have any faith that Yoogi's knows that this is lambskin.
> 
> Check with them by all means, but I'm not  aware of lambskin in 07 either.  From my knowledge there was a mix of the two only in S/S 2008.





Mendezhm said:


> Oh goodness! I assumed all 2007 bals were chèvre. I didn't notice this one wasn't until just now. I'm definitely wanting a chèvre bal this time! I just emailed them to cancel the order. I'm hoping they see it before they ship!
> 
> I had no idea there were some agneau bags in 2007. The search continues--but I obviously need to be more diligent about checking that! &#128554;



I think Violet City from 2007 is lambskin too (correct me if I am wrong), but Violet Step is chevre so they have a different texture.


----------



## Mendezhm

Catash said:


> I think Violet City from 2007 is lambskin too (correct me if I am wrong), but Violet Step is chevre so they have a different texture.




I would definitely be interested in knowing this! I'm trying to decide which pink/purple bag I'm wanting to hunt for. The violet city is definitely on the list. Of course I love the magenta 05 and 07. Also I'm really loving the 08 amethyst. Although I know that one is agneau, my Ruby has wonderful leather. Do you know if the amethyst had consistently yummy leather too?


----------



## Arailah

Mendezhm said:


> I would definitely be interested in knowing this! I'm trying to decide which pink/purple bag I'm wanting to hunt for. The violet city is definitely on the list. Of course I love the magenta 05 and 07. Also I'm really loving the 08 amethyst. Although I know that one is agneau, my Ruby has wonderful leather. Do you know if the amethyst had consistently yummy leather too?


Tried to do a handful of google image searches to see if I could find any 2007 Violet City tags that would disclose if lambskin or chevre.  No luck.

I know for sure that the 2007 Violet Step that I temporarily have is Chevre.  Also saw a 2007 Violet Shoulder that was chevre.  No viable info on the City though =(


*Edit:  Just found an old ad on Bonanza for a 2007 Violet City - it was Agneau. *
*Edit Again:  Saw an old listing on LoveBBags blog where she used to sell Balenciagas.  Her Giant Silver Violet City is listed as Chevre - she had the cards but didn't have them photo'd. *


----------



## Catash

I found one more. I started looking into it when a tPF member bought this bag.

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Violet-65773

I think at least the RH City is agneau. 



Arailah said:


> Tried to do a handful of google image searches to see if I could find any 2007 Violet City tags that would disclose if lambskin or chevre.  No luck.
> 
> I know for sure that the 2007 Violet Step that I temporarily have is Chevre.  Also saw a 2007 Violet Shoulder that was chevre.  No viable info on the City though =(
> 
> 
> *Edit:  Just found an old ad on Bonanza for a 2007 Violet City - it was Agneau. *
> *Edit Again:  Saw an old listing on LoveBBags blog where she used to sell Balenciagas.  Her Giant Silver Violet City is listed as Chevre - she had the cards but didn't have them photo'd. *


----------



## Gabrie

Hi Ladies,
I am new in this forum and manage to buy city classic from Reebonz, but unfortunately didn't comes with leather swatch. I couldn't find any treat about someone buy from them and do not received the swatch. Do you think my bag is authentic? I feel unsatisfied and think to return it. Please help... thanks


----------



## spicyavocados

can someone who bought a recent Bbag confirm that the zippers changed from Lampo to a B zipper?


----------



## Sssy

spicyavocados said:


> can someone who bought a recent Bbag confirm that the zippers changed from Lampo to a B zipper?



B zippers from F/W 2014


----------



## whiterain

hi&#65292;new to this brand.  Wonder would this brand ever go on sale&#65311; What are the websites forthis brand and when will seasonal colors be out&#65311; Thanks


----------



## Livia1

whiterain said:


> hi&#65292;new to this brand.  Wonder would this brand ever go on sale&#65311; What are the websites forthis brand and when will seasonal colors be out&#65311; Thanks




Hi there. You can find answers to all those questions quite easily by using the search function &#128522;


----------



## imeeh19

Good day. Is this the right thread to ask about bag care and leather condition?  Tia


----------



## Blacklovers

Gabrie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new in this forum and manage to buy city classic from Reebonz, but unfortunately didn't comes with leather swatch. I couldn't find any treat about someone buy from them and do not received the swatch. Do you think my bag is authentic? I feel unsatisfied and think to return it. Please help... thanks




Hi Gabrie.. I bought twice from reebonz, a city and a velo. IMO they are authentics. I compared them with other bals I have.. I hope that helps.


----------



## Conni618

imeeh19 said:


> Good day. Is this the right thread to ask about bag care and leather condition?  Tia



Welcome.  Try asking on one of the threads on the Care and Maintenance Sub-Forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/


----------



## coivcte

Hi all, new to Balenciaga.
Trying to find some information or review on this bag, link below.
http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/top-handle-bag_cod45249529bw.html

Can anyone shed me some light? I kept searching and found nothing?
Is it unpopular due to the unusual matt and patent leather combination?


----------



## Bullfrig

coivcte said:


> Hi all, new to Balenciaga.
> Trying to find some information or review on this bag, link below.
> http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/top-handle-bag_cod45249529bw.html
> 
> Can anyone shed me some light? I kept searching and found nothing?
> Is it unpopular due to the unusual matt and patent leather combination?



I've seen it in person at the store a few weeks ago. Sad to say, i don't like it. Doesn't feel right. I might just probably be too comfortable with the textured leather, but then again, I also have a Bbag in mesh material.

The patent doesn't really work for me, imho.


----------



## Naminami

Hi all
Is anybody saw bbag limited edition CNY (red colour mettalic edge)?


----------



## Koobadior

Hi ladies,

    Was wondering if anybody could tell me if the pochette style # "145695" is still being made or when it was discontinued ? I believe I have a 2005 Olive but the tag stamp Made in Italy is in capital letters.


----------



## Harriette

Hey im new to this. I have just purchased a balenciaga. But I don't know if it is fake. Is there anyone that can help me?


----------



## Naminami

Harriette said:


> Hey im new to this. I have just purchased a balenciaga. But I don't know if it is fake. Is there anyone that can help me?



You can share on this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-247.html


----------



## Blacklovers

Hi ladies.. Is it true that velo will be discontinued?


----------



## orca1981

Hello ladies! 
I have just purchased a 2015ss Town RHW in a shiny black and realized some differences to my other Balencigas from before. 

-Interior cellphone pockets have holes on the bottom of the pockets. (I don't know if this is for all the bags or just for the Towns) 

-the shoulder strap seems shorter than the towns from last year. (I am wondering maybe mine is a defect?) 
so I wrote to Balenciaga and they replied saying "We would like to inform you that the length of the Town's strap remained the same over the years." ....
Which I thought was strange because clearly the strap has shortened over the years. (But mine seems to be shorter than other Towns described online. 

Anyone who knows about the new changes made to Balenciaga Towns (or just Balenciga bags in general) please help me out with the answers? 
I have been searching for the answers for a whole day but wasn't able to find it  

thank you so much Ladies&#128077;


----------



## Livia1

orca1981 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have just purchased a 2015ss Town RHW in a shiny black and realized some differences to my other Balencigas from before.
> 
> -Interior cellphone pockets have holes on the bottom of the pockets. (I don't know if this is for all the bags or just for the Towns)
> 
> -the shoulder strap seems shorter than the towns from last year. (I am wondering maybe mine is a defect?)
> so I wrote to Balenciaga and they replied saying "We would like to inform you that the length of the Town's strap remained the same over the years." ....
> Which I thought was strange because clearly the strap has shortened over the years. (But mine seems to be shorter than other Towns described online.
> 
> Anyone who knows about the new changes made to Balenciaga Towns (or just Balenciga bags in general) please help me out with the answers?
> I have been searching for the answers for a whole day but wasn't able to find it
> 
> thank you so much Ladies&#128077;




Hi there.
Congrats on your new Town. The things you mention are all fine, Bal has made some changes 
If you have any doubts about authenticity you can always post in the Authenticate this thread.


----------



## orca1981

Livia1 said:


> Hi there.
> Congrats on your new Town. The things you mention are all fine, Bal has made some changes
> If you have any doubts about authenticity you can always post in the Authenticate this thread.




Thank you so much![emoji4]
I was worried my bag was a defect but I feel at ease reading your comment.
Thank you again[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mriss_s

Has anyone heard about the town being discontinued


----------



## mgbaglady

Hello,

I am in need of some bag advice. I currently have a black city and I am looking to purchase a Velo. I am torn between the dark blue and anthracite. I think my fear is that anthracite will be too close to black and blue won't go with anything. I wish I could see them in person, but unfortunately no Bal store and Neiman's is not carrying either color in my area. The bag would have the classic hardware. Please share your thoughts and opinions! 

M


----------



## missmoimoi

No bleu lazuli RH in stock


----------



## strawberriedinh

Hi, can anyone help me to identify the color of this bag? in the mini city, it says that the color is Bleu/ Noi. Is it correct??


----------



## Livia1

strawberriedinh said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to identify the color of this bag? in the mini city, it says that the color is Bleu/ Noi. Is it correct??




Hi, this colour is called Bleu Roi


----------



## raihant

Hi guys im a new member. I wont be able to start a thread and i do need urgent help 

I had a friend who bought me the balenciaga mini papier a4 ziparound at Rex Hotel ho chi minh city, vietnam last year in august. I got it in red.

Fast forward this year, i sold the bag to a lady. She then decided she wants to sell the bag. She brought it to 2 consignment based store and both told her the bag is fake. 

I know for a fact it is not fake. Sadly i didnt keep the receipt but i sent alot of pics of the bag inside the store, even worn by the sales person in the store. Had a picture of my friends husband in the background in the store. Safe to say its a genuine bag.

Now this lady has taken pics of the bag and sending those pics to www.*****************.com to get it authenticated.  And she said if this website says its fake , i have to refund her cash back. Which is really ridiculous. 

Do you think if i sent the same pics to balenciaga they can help me somehow?

She is accusing me of selling a fake handbag and she told me to get a refund from balenciaga rex hotel. She said there is a case in LV lafayette where the sales person did swap a fake with the authentic one. So she is saying that this is what is happening

Help  im really sorry for this OTT post


----------



## squidgee

Hi there. First off, sorry you are going through this, it sucks to be accused of selling a fake. Second, consignment stores don't know as much as some of the experts here about authenticating Bals, or many other bags for that matter, so I take their opinion with a grain of salt. 

It is smart that your buyer is paying to have the bag professionally authenticated (and if it's confirmed authentic she can eat crow!), but just so you know, there have been mixed opinions about ***************** from the many threads and experiences other members have posted on tPF, so that's just a head's up.

If I were you, I'd skip asking a Bal store and pay for a professional assessment from "authenticate4u". They have a better reputation (though I dunno if their turnaround time has improved of late) and I personally have had Bals authenticated with them and can recommend their services. Additionally, an official letter from A4U carries more weight and is accepted in SNAD/authenticity cases.




raihant said:


> Hi guys im a new member. I wont be able to start a thread and i do need urgent help
> 
> I had a friend who bought me the balenciaga mini papier a4 ziparound at Rex Hotel ho chi minh city, vietnam last year in august. I got it in red.
> 
> Fast forward this year, i sold the bag to a lady. She then decided she wants to sell the bag. She brought it to 2 consignment based store and both told her the bag is fake.
> 
> I know for a fact it is not fake. Sadly i didnt keep the receipt but i sent alot of pics of the bag inside the store, even worn by the sales person in the store. Had a picture of my friends husband in the background in the store. Safe to say its a genuine bag.
> 
> Now this lady has taken pics of the bag and sending those pics to www.*****************.com to get it authenticated.  And she said if this website says its fake , i have to refund her cash back. Which is really ridiculous.
> 
> Do you think if i sent the same pics to balenciaga they can help me somehow?
> 
> She is accusing me of selling a fake handbag and she told me to get a refund from balenciaga rex hotel. She said there is a case in LV lafayette where the sales person did swap a fake with the authentic one. So she is saying that this is what is happening
> 
> Help  im really sorry for this OTT post


----------



## raihant

Thank you so much for the reply. 

Actually im being forced to pay for the authentification process on *****************.com(AF). she kept saying that i should have nothing to worry about. Haha. 

The bag is still with her cause im refusing to refund back the cash. Once i refund it means i agree to the fact that it is fake.

Worst case scenario is IF AF comes out with a conlusion that it is fake, which i know its not, what should i do? She is def going to harass me for refund


----------



## squidgee

With regards to the authentication process, are going to send in YOUR photos? Or you will just pay and she does the process, including the photo submission of the bag in her possession to AF? This is just me being super careful but I wonder if she may try to send AF photos of a fake bag and claim it's the one you sent her, even though it isn't (serial numbers may show that though). And again, AF has also made flubs in the past (like on this Chanel bag) so that's why I'm wary of them as a whole.

There are really lots of factors in play whenever authenticity is questioned, so for really good advice on the whole process, I suggest you post this question in the eBay forums page (it's not just for eBay but a lot of other selling sites); a lot of the gals on there are super helpful when it comes to these types of transactions and what to do about them.



raihant said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> Actually im being forced to pay for the authentification process on *****************.com(AF). she kept saying that i should have nothing to worry about. Haha.
> 
> The bag is still with her cause im refusing to refund back the cash. Once i refund it means i agree to the fact that it is fake.
> 
> Worst case scenario is IF AF comes out with a conlusion that it is fake, which i know its not, what should i do? She is def going to harass me for refund


----------



## raihant

She forwarded the email to me and she used my pictures which i took before she decided to purchase the bag. So its confirmed its my actual bag thats being authenticated. 

I sent the same pics to A4U as well. So that i have 2nd opinion.


----------



## thompk

raihant said:


> She forwarded the email to me and she used my pictures which i took before she decided to purchase the bag. So its confirmed its my actual bag thats being authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the same pics to A4U as well. So that i have 2nd opinion.




Hi- I'm so sorry you're going through this, but did you post your pictures in the "Authenticate This Bal" here to get the opinions of the fantastic ladies here that have helped SO many people? Maybe post them the same pics you sent to A4U? And sorry if it's already been done[emoji4] Just a thought!!


----------



## raihant

Hihi i havent actually. I hate troubling people..but i just might now. Thank u so much for reminding me!


----------



## strawberriedinh

Livia1 said:


> Hi, this colour is called Bleu Roi


Thank you! I heard that Blue Roi would be easily faded, wouldnt it?


----------



## mgbaglady

Hello fellow Bal addicts! I just purchased my 3 rd bag and it's my first in a lighter color. Brand new 2013 Beige Nougatine with silver gh. They had it still in stock at my Neiman's. The problem is that since it is my first light colored Bal- I'm scared of it! How do I protect...do I need to wait for Apple Garde before I use? Can I use LMB conditioner on the leather? Any advice would be great!!!


----------



## raihant

thompk said:


> Hi- I'm so sorry you're going through this, but did you post your pictures in the "Authenticate This Bal" here to get the opinions of the fantastic ladies here that have helped SO many people? Maybe post them the same pics you sent to A4U? And sorry if it's already been done[emoji4] Just a thought!!



Thank u for reminding me  ive posted the authenticate thread. Hoping someone can help me There


----------



## LOUKPEACH

strawberriedinh said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to identify the color of this bag? in the mini city, it says that the color is Bleu/ Noi. Is it correct??


Very beautiful shade of Blue


----------



## kongbahpau

hi. I just bought my first balenciaga but I realise that the zipper is a little stiff. Not sure is it a defect or I'm not used to it. Hope you ladies can help!


----------



## meriellecandy

Sure


----------



## Lady_21

Woodyg said:


> If you could have a giant city 21 in black with giant silver hardware, a giant city 21 in white with gold hardware or a classic city 12 with gold hardware which one would you choose?


I'll choose a black City in silver giant hardware (G21).


----------



## raihant

Guys! Help. Is it normal for my balenciaga mini papier a4 ziparound side zipper is not the usual lampo zipper? Can it be any other brand? Posted at the authenticated page.. nobody responded yet.  Im getting al anxious now


----------



## TingTam

Hi,

I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?


----------



## cat1967

TingTam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?



I also had one of these last year on my Gris Glace on the handle.  I didn't return it because of the color being so light it was barely visible.  I would put a dot with a pen if I were you and not return it.  You never know how the next one will be.  It seems quality control is not the best there.


----------



## Livia1

TingTam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?




Are you sure it isn't glue? 
I admit this looks a bit different but it happens a lot that there's a little dot of glue and if that's what it is, you can pull it off.


----------



## cat1967

The Blue Lazuli I received from Mytheresa had a cut on one tassel.  I put some leather glue on it and fixed it.  As I said there is always something there once you put it under the microscope so this is nothing IMHO.


----------



## AngieBaby15

cat1967 said:


> the blue lazuli i received from mytheresa had a cut on one tassel.  I put some leather glue on it and fixed it.  As i said *there is always something there once you put it under the microscope* so this is nothing imho.



+1


----------



## TingTam

Thanks cat1967, Livia1 and AngieBaby15. I decided to keep it.


----------



## cat1967

TingTam said:


> Thanks cat1967, Livia1 and AngieBaby15. I decided to keep it.



I am so glad you decided to keep it as it really doesn't show and can easily be fixed.  Who knows how the others would be.  I think the quality of Bbags has dropped in the last couple of years so small details like that are expected.  Enjoy your bag now and let me tell you that if you didn't have the red circle around the white spot, I probably wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## purseloverk

TingTam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?


wouldn't they exchange it to the new one though?


----------



## purseloverk

purseloverk said:


> wouldn't they exchange it to the new one though?


But color and everything looks gorgeous! C: I would definitely keep it!


----------



## princzezz21

Wow!! I just bought my first super first!! 2005 chèvre black. So super excited!!! 
Was a total bargain &#128158;


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

Just bought my first day bag  preloved but I love it! Great condition 

06- grenat


----------



## JustLuvLeather

BsBeautyCorner said:


> View attachment 2990888
> View attachment 2990889
> 
> 
> Just bought my first day bag  preloved but I love it! Great condition
> 
> 06- grenat


Oooh what a great bag!  (and great pooch too!)


----------



## tbt197

Hi Everyone - hoping you can help.

I've been looking for a good condition G21 city gold hardware bag for a while now and have not been able to find one. However, I've noticed recently (via an Australian online retailer website cult status) that they have some style with G21 hardware. Does anyone know whether Balenciaga have started to make the G21 hardware bag again? (sorry my understanding in Balenciaga is quite limited and my understanding that the G21 city bag was no longer in production)

This is one of the G21 hardware bag that I saw http://cultstatus.com.au/products/monday-classic-grey-pyrite#.VVmQwvmqpBc (not sure if this is from past past season).

Any information will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## pinaybaglover

tbt197 said:


> Hi Everyone - hoping you can help.
> 
> I've been looking for a good condition G21 city gold hardware bag for a while now and have not been able to find one. However, I've noticed recently (via an Australian online retailer website cult status) that they have some style with G21 hardware. Does anyone know whether Balenciaga have started to make the G21 hardware bag again? (sorry my understanding in Balenciaga is quite limited and my understanding that the G21 city bag was no longer in production)
> 
> This is one of the G21 hardware bag that I saw http://cultstatus.com.au/products/monday-classic-grey-pyrite#.VVmQwvmqpBc (not sure if this is from past past season).
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!




The g21s that cultstatus have are from past seasons. And they are new (unused).


----------



## midniteluna

tbt197 said:


> Hi Everyone - hoping you can help.
> 
> I've been looking for a good condition G21 city gold hardware bag for a while now and have not been able to find one. However, I've noticed recently (via an Australian online retailer website cult status) that they have some style with G21 hardware. Does anyone know whether Balenciaga have started to make the G21 hardware bag again? (sorry my understanding in Balenciaga is quite limited and my understanding that the G21 city bag was no longer in production)
> 
> This is one of the G21 hardware bag that I saw http://cultstatus.com.au/products/monday-classic-grey-pyrite#.VVmQwvmqpBc (not sure if this is from past past season).
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!




Cult status sells brand new from past seasons. I bought a city in silver stud from them few months back. Excellent service! Where do you reside? I can recommend some preloved resellers!


----------



## tbt197

pinaybaglover said:


> The g21s that cultstatus have are from past seasons. And they are new (unused).


thanks so much for your response!


----------



## tbt197

midniteluna said:


> Cult status sells brand new from past seasons. I bought a city in silver stud from them few months back. Excellent service! Where do you reside? I can recommend some preloved resellers!


thank you for your response. I'm in Sydney Australia so if you have any preloved reseller that you can recommend that would be awesome.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Hi all 
Dunno which thread to ask
Just wanna know if there is any model of bag in bbag  that has chain strap similar to Chanel jumbo flap, which a pocket at the back of the bag to put cell phone and stuff ? Size I want a similar to Chanel medium or jumbo flap
My budget is USD 3000 or slightly more
I'm asking around in my other few brands as well[emoji6]


----------



## Vinylkiwi

Hi everyone, 

Not really sure where to post this...

I've been eyeing up a Galet/Ardoise dark grey city on the Bal website (UK), but I've found it really hard to find any information on this colour! is this a new colour? Which season is it from? I haven't seen it in any of the new season colour threads... 

Also I've tried to search it on the forum but it seems to bring up light grey bags under 'Galet'; so confused! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EmileLove

Vinylkiwi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not really sure where to post this...
> 
> I've been eyeing up a Galet/Ardoise dark grey city on the Bal website (UK), but I've found it really hard to find any information on this colour! is this a new colour? Which season is it from? I haven't seen it in any of the new season colour threads...
> 
> Also I've tried to search it on the forum but it seems to bring up light grey bags under 'Galet'; so confused!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This thread has swatches of all the colors and their names by season:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html

I didn't visit Bal UK but I'm assuming the one you saw was gris fossile from 2015, either S/S pre-season or F/W.


----------



## Raven Lola

The handles of my first Bal city (lamb skin) have softened.  I'm afraid the same might happen to my Bal Velo (chevre).  Is there a way to prevent the handles from softening?


----------



## s.tighe

Raven Lola said:


> The handles of my first Bal city (lamb skin) have softened.  I'm afraid the same might happen to my Bal Velo (chevre).  Is there a way to prevent the handles from softening?




The only way to prevent the lamb handles from ultimately wearing/softening is to use the shoulder strap. Several TPFers have reported in the care & maintenance thread varying levels of success using protective products on handles to extend life and cleanliness, but handle wear is one of the biggest conundrums (and frustrations!) for Bal bags. The new Chevre is quite a bit more durable and should hold up better, but I don't think with consistent or heavy use any bal bags are immune  check out the care & maintenance thread


----------



## Raven Lola

s.tighe said:


> The only way to prevent the lamb handles from ultimately wearing/softening is to use the shoulder strap. Several TPFers have reported in the care & maintenance thread varying levels of success using protective products on handles to extend life and cleanliness, but handle wear is one of the biggest conundrums (and frustrations!) for Bal bags. The new Chevre is quite a bit more durable and should hold up better, but I don't think with consistent or heavy use any bal bags are immune  check out the care & maintenance thread


Thank you for the helpful tip, s.tighe!


----------



## vintagejess

Hi all, I want to invest in a new pre-loved Bal and I could use some advice.  I LOVE my F/W 06 Black City and I have an ivory twiggy that's also about that old.  I'm pretty sure both are chevre.  Personally, I'm a neutrals gal and I don't wear much color so my color bal purchases have been set aside for small accessories.  Should I go for a tan/brown bal or something with a little red perhaps (like the black cherry or chataigne)?  I have two colors and I adore them both: the 2013 iphone case in bleu mineral and I love how vivid it looks and the '09 sanguine real coin wallet (best wallet ever btw).  Should I maybe go toward the blues instead?  Anyone out there face the same conundrum, and if you have, do you find yourself coming back to wearing your black bbags more often than your colors or vice versa?  Thanks for reading my lengthy question :worthy:


----------



## maddie66

vintagejess said:


> Hi all, I want to invest in a new pre-loved Bal and I could use some advice.  I LOVE my F/W 06 Black City and I have an ivory twiggy that's also about that old.  I'm pretty sure both are chevre.  Personally, I'm a neutrals gal and I don't wear much color so my color bal purchases have been set aside for small accessories.  Should I go for a tan/brown bal or something with a little red perhaps (like the black cherry or chataigne)?  I have two colors and I adore them both: the 2013 iphone case in bleu mineral and I love how vivid it looks and the '09 sanguine real coin wallet (best wallet ever btw).  Should I maybe go toward the blues instead?  Anyone out there face the same conundrum, and if you have, do you find yourself coming back to wearing your black bbags more often than your colors or vice versa?  Thanks for reading my lengthy question :worthy:




I'm a neutrals gal as well (I have a lot of prints and colors in my wardrobe, so I just find neutrals easier to carry).  Every time I see a reveal of a beautiful Bal pink or purple I immediately start searching for them, but then I talk myself out of it.  That said, I really think the definition of "neutral" -- especially when it comes to Bal colors -- can be pretty broad!  Most of the darker blues work as neutrals, as do some of the lighter greens, and I have a gris aluminum that seems to work with everything too.  And I believe it was one of the amazing Bal experts on this forum (I don't want to misattribute) who said that red can really be a neutral too because it is so versatile.  

I do think my next purchase will be a red or lighter colored beige.

This probably isn't any help at all -- sorry!  [emoji12]


----------



## vintagejess

maddie66 that is good advice actuall!.  Most of my wardrobe is black, grey, white, etc.  I don't feel super comfortable wearing a lot of colors so I always fall back to black.  That said, sometimes I've found it hard to pair my ivory twiggy when I'm wearing white and sometimes my black city will show its age next to a black dress or black pants.  I'm thinking perhaps if I go for a tan/brown/beige neutral with more of a hue of color perhaps that will show better against my mostly simple black/grey/white wardrobe color palette.

Do you wear greys when you are wearing your Gris aluminum ?


----------



## s.tighe

vintagejess said:


> Hi all, I want to invest in a new pre-loved Bal and I could use some advice.  I LOVE my F/W 06 Black City and I have an ivory twiggy that's also about that old.  I'm pretty sure both are chevre.  Personally, I'm a neutrals gal and I don't wear much color so my color bal purchases have been set aside for small accessories.  Should I go for a tan/brown bal or something with a little red perhaps (like the black cherry or chataigne)?  I have two colors and I adore them both: the 2013 iphone case in bleu mineral and I love how vivid it looks and the '09 sanguine real coin wallet (best wallet ever btw).  Should I maybe go toward the blues instead?  Anyone out there face the same conundrum, and if you have, do you find yourself coming back to wearing your black bbags more often than your colors or vice versa?  Thanks for reading my lengthy question :worthy:



[fair warning... this is a LONG post! Sorry!!]

I can relate! I wear neutrals and earth tones almost exclusively. I'm hugely drawn to color and I LOVE the *idea* of making my outfits more exciting with a bold handbag...but my black bags are my workhorse bags and the ones I continually return to.  Like maddie66 I drool over these gorgeous reveals, oh how I covet those jewel toned gems... even knowing that for me they wouldn't be the best investment.

I've kind of learned the hard way. I've bought and then resold several pre-loved Bals in beautiful bold colors, telling myself that THIS is going to be the one that changes everything... and then I feel weird out using it and I lose money reselling it! LOL. 

I think it takes A LOT of discipline and knowing-thy-self to buy wisely when there are so many gorgeous options. I used to tell myself it was stupid to buy several styles in one color (black, of course), but black is my comfort zone so for me the best investment is to have several black styles i can switch around for different occasions/days/purposes (and uber neutral RH Citys in blanc, cigar fonce, and anthracite to cover the non-black days)

All of that said, I've found that I like to have a red bag for days when I want a pop of color, like if I'm wearing all black, or jeans and a white shirt with black flats. But this was another hard-learned lesson. I had a gorgeous f/w 2011 coquelicot RH City that I didn't use frequently, so after a lot of debating I sold it... and quickly regretted it. 

So for me the bottom line is: just because you may not use it frequently doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have a place in your collection. We all have our workhorses and our "occasional" bags, I think.  I think first and foremost you need to feel comfortable carrying whatever the style and color. If you don't, you won't use it and it is money wasted. Secondly, you need to feel satisfied that you are getting an amount of use from the bag that is commensurate with the investment you've made... and of course that's all relative. 

I'm not sure if that's helpful!!! I guess when I'm in that spot, it always helps to know that others are too!! 

I wish you luck! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## ayumiken

Addy said:


> Continued from here: The Bbag Chat Room!
> 
> Just a reminder that the same rules for the Bal forum apply here too.


Thank you to continue amazing BALENCIAGA chat thread


----------



## maddie66

vintagejess said:


> maddie66 that is good advice actuall!.  Most of my wardrobe is black, grey, white, etc.  I don't feel super comfortable wearing a lot of colors so I always fall back to black.  That said, sometimes I've found it hard to pair my ivory twiggy when I'm wearing white and sometimes my black city will show its age next to a black dress or black pants.  I'm thinking perhaps if I go for a tan/brown/beige neutral with more of a hue of color perhaps that will show better against my mostly simple black/grey/white wardrobe color palette.
> 
> Do you wear greys when you are wearing your Gris aluminum ?




I wear the Gris Aluminum with blacks, grays, blues, reds, pinks, etc. -- it is a RH City and that combination really seems to go with everything, plus adds just the right amount of pop.  Anthracite is another great color and it seems to change depending on what you are wearing or what light it is in.


----------



## vintagejess

s.tighe thank you!  I first fell in love with Balenciaga in 2004 and the neutrals were what caught my eye.  It took me nine years to get my first Bal and she's definitely my most prized possession.  Even though she was loved for seven years before I got her, I have always been very delicate with my city as if she were brand new.  A year later I bought my white twiggy (now she's looking more cream/ivory than white) thinking that would be more of a workhorse but to my surprise, I found that I don't wear her much either for fear of getting her too dirty.  

Just a few weeks ago I made a resolution to wear my black city every day so I can start wearing my "heart on my sleeve".  If I just leave her at home to oogle over privately and wear some cheap crossbody then no one will know how much I love my Bal.  

I'm continually drawn back to the browns like your cigar fonce.  Perhaps because I feel like brown leather in general looks great with little wear and with a lot of wear.  There's something about brown leather that gets more character as it ages.  It probably also has to do with the fact that the browns were the first Bals I lusted over.

I think your comment about feeling comfortable is so important.  Even though I carry the most beautiful bag ever created IMO (the RH City of course), I still appreciate understated elegance.  I think if I go bright it might be too flashy and thus cause some level of discomfort.  I think that a true brown or a brown with red undertones must be the way to go.  For the true neutrals, perhaps noix, seigle, cigar fonce or truffle.  For the reddish ones I'm thinking sienna, chataigne, 08 charbon or camel/cognac.  

Now the search begins! Any thoughts on these colors?


----------



## s.tighe

LOL Vintagejess, no sooner do I write that message to you does a Coquelicot GSH in excellent condition pop up on TheREALREAL and suddenly I'm trying to heed my own advice and I'm fretting and wondering if this is a good investment! 

The caveat is that I recently bought a 2012 Holiday Hamilton in Coquelicot to replace the RH coquelicot I sold....

Is it too much to have TWO red Citys? Is this bag still a good investment? Can anyone offer advice?  Arrggh. Help!! LOL.

Below are pics of the 2011 coq GSH City I'm considering, and the Hamilton Holiday I'm just using for the first time today (looking slightly orange under the office lights... none of us look our best in the office lighting! LOL).


----------



## s.tighe

vintagejess said:


> s.tighe thank you!  I first fell in love with Balenciaga in 2004 and the neutrals were what caught my eye.  It took me nine years to get my first Bal and she's definitely my most prized possession.  Even though she was loved for seven years before I got her, I have always been very delicate with my city as if she were brand new.  A year later I bought my white twiggy (now she's looking more cream/ivory than white) thinking that would be more of a workhorse but to my surprise, I found that I don't wear her much either for fear of getting her too dirty.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago I made a resolution to wear my black city every day so I can start wearing my "heart on my sleeve".  If I just leave her at home to oogle over privately and wear some cheap crossbody then no one will know how much I love my Bal.
> 
> I'm continually drawn back to the browns like your cigar fonce.  Perhaps because I feel like brown leather in general looks great with little wear and with a lot of wear.  There's something about brown leather that gets more character as it ages.  It probably also has to do with the fact that the browns were the first Bals I lusted over.
> 
> I think your comment about feeling comfortable is so important.  Even though I carry the most beautiful bag ever created IMO (the RH City of course), I still appreciate understated elegance.  I think if I go bright it might be too flashy and thus cause some level of discomfort.  I think that a true brown or a brown with red undertones must be the way to go.  For the true neutrals, perhaps noix, seigle, cigar fonce or truffle.  For the reddish ones I'm thinking sienna, chataigne, 08 charbon or camel/cognac.
> 
> Now the search begins! Any thoughts on these colors?



Hi! Gosh it's funny I posted the post below before reading your response to my post, and your post is helping me to put things into perspective on the red bags.... my reservation on the 2011 Coq is the hardware. I've always been a RH girl because Balenciaga's understated "rocker" look has always been what appeals to me. I don't care for bags with their brand splashed all over the place. But I'm devastatingly in love with 2011 Coq and most of the ones that come to market have well darkened handles, which I just can't handle (no pun intended!). You seem to think very similarly to me, I would value your input! BTW, I first fell in love with Bal in 2005, but didn't get my first one until 2012, so I completely understand the delayed gratification and the tendency to fawn over these prized possessions. I waited a long time.

Now, on to your next bag! There is currently a very nice looking 2006 Truffle RH City on TheRealReal that has been sitting there for quite some time. It looks to be in nice condition and with a little love and conditioner (either leather honey or balenciaga conditioning creme are my preferences) it could look beautiful at a nice price. The link is here: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-classic-city-39

IMO you can't beat black and brown Balenciaga for the way they wear compared to all other colors. My Cigar Fonce, which was my 2nd Bbag and was used daily for nearly a year, has the prettiest leather of any of my B bags, despite it being from 2013 which was a year a lot of people said they didn't care for the leather. The handles have worn very nicely. I get bugged by overly dirty handles, so I'm super deliberate about the consideration of lighter color bags (btw like your twiggy, my white city has mellowed to a more Ivory color.. I think that's inevitable. I don't  use mine too much either, but I like to have it).

It sounds like you're thinking along the right lines! Keep us posted on what you do!


----------



## s.tighe

s.tighe said:


> LOL Vintagejess, no sooner do I write that message to you does a Coquelicot GSH in excellent condition pop up on TheREALREAL and suddenly I'm trying to heed my own advice and I'm fretting and wondering if this is a good investment!
> 
> The caveat is that I recently bought a 2012 Holiday Hamilton in Coquelicot to replace the RH coquelicot I sold....
> 
> Is it too much to have TWO red Citys? Is this bag still a good investment? Can anyone offer advice?  Arrggh. Help!! LOL.
> 
> Below are pics of the 2011 coq GSH City I'm considering, and the Hamilton Holiday I'm just using for the first time today (looking slightly orange under the office lights... none of us look our best in the office lighting! LOL).



I finally pried this pretty little thing out of my own hands and let it go... would one of you lovely TPFers pretty please buy it so I can stop obsessing? I need it to be gone!


----------



## vintagejess

s.tighe said:


> LOL Vintagejess, no sooner do I write that message to you does a Coquelicot GSH in excellent condition pop up on TheREALREAL and suddenly I'm trying to heed my own advice and I'm fretting and wondering if this is a good investment!
> 
> The caveat is that I recently bought a 2012 Holiday Hamilton in Coquelicot to replace the RH coquelicot I sold....
> 
> Is it too much to have TWO red Citys? Is this bag still a good investment? Can anyone offer advice?  Arrggh. Help!! LOL.
> 
> Below are pics of the 2011 coq GSH City I'm considering, and the Hamilton Holiday I'm just using for the first time today (looking slightly orange under the office lights... none of us look our best in the office lighting! LOL).


Your Hamilton Holiday is beautiful!!  Look at that leather!  It looks divine.  I would find it hard getting any work done if I had that bag to oogle at. I realized that I have a Wilson-esque relationship with my City like Tom Hanks in Castaway or Wil Forte in Last Man on Earth.  I haven't actually started talking to her but I think it probably isn't healthy how frequently I find myself gazing lovingly


----------



## vintagejess

s.tighe said:


> I finally pried this pretty little thing out of my own hands and let it go... would one of you lovely TPFers pretty please buy it so I can stop obsessing? I need it to be gone!


Do you have any favorite styles other than the City?  I'm wondering about venturing into Part Time territory but I'm afraid it may be too long.  I love my twiggy when I'm carrying it on my arm but sometimes I feel that it gets smushed when I use the shoulder strap and I think the PT is actually longer than the twiggy.


----------



## s.tighe

vintagejess said:


> Do you have any favorite styles other than the City?  I'm wondering about venturing into Part Time territory but I'm afraid it may be too long.  I love my twiggy when I'm carrying it on my arm but sometimes I feel that it gets smushed when I use the shoulder strap and I think the PT is actually longer than the twiggy.



Ah thank you... I have to say I've been won over by the new Chèvre. So much so that I am saving up for a ME City or (if I can find one) the same 2012 Holiday in black (of course). It has more structure than the Agneau or original Chèvre, but I find it a nice happy medium because I am NOT a structured purse girl. I think it has a really nice weight to it too.

Your reference to Castaway is epic. So true. My purse is always strategically positioned *behind* me in my office. But several times a day I turn around and gaze. I seriously don't know what it is about these bags that goes straight to my brain and just bathes my dopamine receptors. No other handbag has ever done that (thank God it doesn't happen with Hermes or Chanel... I'd be on the street with a few nice bags!).

W/ regard to other styles, my other favorite "carryall" besides the City is the Day. First because I just love hobo style bags. The Day is crazy comfortable to carry on the shoulder and fits A LOT of stuff. Second, for me the Part Time, Work and even Velo are too big. I don't carry that much stuff, and I'm not very tall so I feel they're difficult for me to pull off (though PLENTY of petite gals rock all those styles beautifully, so there again you have the whole comfort thing). My only occasional frustration with the Day is that it can be a little bit tough to find stuff in there because it gets all jumbled up (as with any Hobo style), but I love how nicely it drapes and is a nice hands-free option.

It's actually kind of a relief for me to know my style comfort zones as well as my color comfort zones... it allows me to eliminate bags that might otherwise be tempting!


----------



## vintagejess

You are full of great advice!  I'm also really glad to hear I'm not the only one with the Wilson-complex.  I have so many follow up comments. I hope I'm not bothering the readers on the board. I'm constantly searching things and finding old closed threads so it's great to be having a fun conversation on here.  First, I'm also petite so the Day advice is great. My City is definitely my biggest bag by volume so if your thoughts on the PT, velo and work really help. Second,  you mentioned leather honey and the bal moisturizer and I know they have been discussed before but I'm curious if you have used both on chevre and agneau or if one is better for one type of leather. I had a wonderful cobbler repair a vintage chanel mini flap for me and he recommended Cadillac conditioner for it and for my balenciaga. Nordstrom said the same thing and honestly the SA at my local Bal boutique was not helpful at all when I was asking of their moisturizer would work on my chevre city. What are your thoughts?  Sorry, I have lots of questions!


----------



## s.tighe

vintagejess said:


> You are full of great advice!  I'm also really glad to hear I'm not the only one with the Wilson-complex.  I have so many follow up comments. I hope I'm not bothering the readers on the board. I'm constantly searching things and finding old closed threads so it's great to be having a fun conversation on here.  First, I'm also petite so the Day advice is great. My City is definitely my biggest bag by volume so if your thoughts on the PT, velo and work really help. Second,  you mentioned leather honey and the bal moisturizer and I know they have been discussed before but I'm curious if you have used both on chevre and agneau or if one is better for one type of leather. I had a wonderful cobbler repair a vintage chanel mini flap for me and he recommended Cadillac conditioner for it and for my balenciaga. Nordstrom said the same thing and honestly the SA at my local Bal boutique was not helpful at all when I was asking of their moisturizer would work on my chevre city. What are your thoughts?  Sorry, I have lots of questions!



Much to discuss! I'll respond tomorrow with my typical long form  Been a long day!


----------



## Jinglebellsrock

Hi! Do you know if a part time gh comes without a strap please? Thanks.


----------



## s.tighe

Jinglebellsrock said:


> Hi! Do you know if a part time gh comes without a strap please? Thanks.




All Part times come with straps. Work bags do not. HTH!


----------



## s.tighe

vintagejess said:


> You are full of great advice!  I'm also really glad to hear I'm not the only one with the Wilson-complex.  I have so many follow up comments. I hope I'm not bothering the readers on the board. I'm constantly searching things and finding old closed threads so it's great to be having a fun conversation on here.  First, I'm also petite so the Day advice is great. My City is definitely my biggest bag by volume so if your thoughts on the PT, velo and work really help. Second,  you mentioned leather honey and the bal moisturizer and I know they have been discussed before but I'm curious if you have used both on chevre and agneau or if one is better for one type of leather. I had a wonderful cobbler repair a vintage chanel mini flap for me and he recommended Cadillac conditioner for it and for my balenciaga. Nordstrom said the same thing and honestly the SA at my local Bal boutique was not helpful at all when I was asking of their moisturizer would work on my chevre city. What are your thoughts?  Sorry, I have lots of questions!




Hi love! quickly bc I've got all kinds of kids stuff to tend to...

Conditioning is a case by case thing. I try not to use anything at all if possible... I'm a purist and I fear the chemicals in most conditioners. That said sometimes it's inevitable. I've used leather honey in Chevre and the bal creme on agneau. The Chevre bag was badly faded and LH brought the color back beautifully... But it was a dark colored bag and I would use caution  it on any brights for fear it would darken the color. The bal creme cleaned up my black city beautifully even though I fear what's in it bc it smells like shie Polish... It IS great for those faded corners and gave my city a nice shine. Neither one left any stickiness or residue which is awesome. A lot of people also seem to love apple garde, but I've never tried it.


----------



## muchstuff

Hi all, a question please...I'm looking at a Velo (pre-loved but in great shape). The owner has had the strap shortened, which would actually work to my advantage as I'm only 5'1". How badly does an alteration like that affect value, assuming it's been done well? She's asking $1300, says the bag's been worn only a couple of times...TIA!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

s.tighe said:


> LOL Vintagejess, no sooner do I write that message to you does a Coquelicot GSH in excellent condition pop up on TheREALREAL and suddenly I'm trying to heed my own advice and I'm fretting and wondering if this is a good investment!
> 
> The caveat is that I recently bought a 2012 Holiday Hamilton in Coquelicot to replace the RH coquelicot I sold....
> 
> Is it too much to have TWO red Citys? Is this bag still a good investment? Can anyone offer advice?  Arrggh. Help!! LOL.
> 
> Below are pics of the 2011 coq GSH City I'm considering, and the Hamilton Holiday I'm just using for the first time today (looking slightly orange under the office lights... none of us look our best in the office lighting! LOL).


Such a vibrant color


----------



## tatayap

Browsing through the Balenciaga website and saw this lovely Rouge Cerise  I've been on a personal spending ban since getting an ME City but this will be the next bal!!


----------



## mashedpotato

tatayap said:


> Browsing through the Balenciaga website and saw this lovely Rouge Cerise  I've been on a personal spending ban since getting an ME City but this will be the next bal!!



Lovely.


----------



## mashedpotato

TingTam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?



Well, the best thing you can do is ask exchange. Otherwise, just take that baby?


----------



## mashedpotato

BsBeautyCorner said:


> View attachment 2990888
> View attachment 2990889
> 
> 
> Just bought my first day bag  preloved but I love it! Great condition
> 
> 06- grenat



Pretty color


----------



## muchstuff

mashedpotato said:


> Pretty color



I have an anthracite day bag and love it! Also pre-loved!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tatayap said:


> Browsing through the Balenciaga website and saw this lovely Rouge Cerise  I've been on a personal spending ban since getting an ME City but this will be the next bal!!


Fun Red


----------



## s.tighe

TingTam said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my first Balenciaga but upon opening, I saw a small white spot on the left side of the bag. So upset. Is there a way to remove it?




Is your bag new or pre loved? If it bothers you and you can't exchange, try getting some of the Bal nourishing creme and see if that helps. I've had Bals with dry spots that works for. I have a pre-loved anthracite that came to me pristine except for the tiniest scuff on the front (and in need of a good airing from musty storage). At first it bugged me, but I got such a good deal on the bag I was able to make peace with it. If I had paid full retail, that baby would have been exchanged in a minute!


----------



## cat1967

s.tighe said:


> Is your bag new or pre loved? If it bothers you and you can't exchange, try getting some of the Bal nourishing creme and see if that helps. I've had Bals with dry spots that works for. I have a pre-loved anthracite that came to me pristine except for the tiniest scuff on the front (and in need of a good airing from musty storage). At first it bugged me, but I got such a good deal on the bag I was able to make peace with it. If I had paid full retail, that baby would have been exchanged in a minute!



Oh, that is an older post but it would be nice to know what you did eventually with the bag.


----------



## UpUpnAway

There are currently six black city bags for sale on fashionphile. 

Full retail price is $1875. There is an "excellent condition" one from 2015 for $1475. But what confuses me is there are many older and much more used bags selling for $1675. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=Balenciaga+city+black

Why is this??


----------



## Catash

If it is buyout not consignment, the listing price is lower.


----------



## Andrea777

Can I get opinions: I have a RH work black that I use a lot, but a also have a anthracite chevre hobo that I don't really use but I love to touch leather once in a while (so soft). Should I sell chevre for something I use more, or keep her because she has G21 hardware and chevre which is rare bag?


----------



## Andrea777

cat1967 said:


> Oh, that is an older post but it would be nice to know what you did eventually with the bag.



Had same issue. Was pre loved and awesome price so I dealt with it used bal conditioning cream and was better. Need to condition it weekly or spot on anthracite reappears


----------



## Andrea777

I busted my mirror anyone have this issue


----------



## seagullz

Hi Ladies just wondering whether you will carry a First for a semi formal dinner, say a dinner with your partner or a wedding dinner? I have a Vintage Chanel Jumbo though which i usually use for wedding dinner, thinking of another style.

If its a First i guess it should be a Black with g12? hmm Thanks, just a thought or a reason to shop LOL but then i don't have a First to start with.


----------



## EmileLove

seagullz said:


> Hi Ladies just wondering whether you will carry a First for a semi formal dinner, say a dinner with your partner or a wedding dinner? I have a Vintage Chanel Jumbo though which i usually use for wedding dinner, thinking of another style.
> 
> If its a First i guess it should be a Black with g12? hmm Thanks, just a thought or a reason to shop LOL but then i don't have a First to start with.



What about an envelope clutch? While a first with g12 is fairly suitable for dress-up occasions, I think an envelope clutch is even better. Since this bag comes with an optional strap, it's perfect for other occasions where you don't need to carry a lot.


----------



## mimicry26

Does anyone  know do they still sell balenciaga  giant  city  12  in bordeaux ?


----------



## cat1967

Andrea777 said:


> Had same issue. Was pre loved and awesome price so I dealt with it used bal conditioning cream and was better. Need to condition it weekly or spot on anthracite reappears



How strange that is.  Anyway, since you can deal with it, that is something.


----------



## seagullz

EmileLove said:


> What about an envelope clutch? While a first with g12 is fairly suitable for dress-up occasions, I think an envelope clutch is even better. Since this bag comes with an optional strap, it's perfect for other occasions where you don't need to carry a lot.



Thansk EmileLove, clutch is a good idea! Will consider this option.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone. I like my City but I don't carry her as often as I want to because it doesn't come with crossbody strap. Didn't get mini because of its tiny size. I tried to order Mini City crossbody strap from Bal store in my country but they said Bal doesn't sell strap separately, neither can I order one as replacement even if I had the Mini size. 

Does anyone know where I can buy/order long crossbody strap? Which country take order for strap? My city is black color. I really hope to hear from you guys/gals. Thanks!!


----------



## Andrea777

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone. I like my City but I don't carry her as often as I want to because it doesn't come with crossbody strap. Didn't get mini because of its tiny size. I tried to order Mini City crossbody strap from Bal store in my country but they said Bal doesn't sell strap separately, neither can I order one as replacement even if I had the Mini size.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy/order long crossbody strap? Which country take order for strap? My city is black color. I really hope to hear from you guys/gals. Thanks!!



I approach authorized bal repair in New Jersey to add strap to work and they quoted me around $300 to make strap and attach. I decided it would alter to much and getting use to using as shoulder.


----------



## casseyelsie

Andrea777 said:


> I approach authorized bal repair in New Jersey to add strap to work and they quoted me around $300 to make strap and attach. I decided it would alter to much and getting use to using as shoulder.




Thanks for replying. I wish I can find authorized bal repairer in my country so I can at least consider. Sigh


----------



## Andrea777

You can send there through mail and they will repair and send bag rago brothers.com or close to that.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I was wondering if Yoogis closet or Fashionphile are a good source to buy a pre-loved Balenciaga? I've only bought new and have heard about issues on Chanel forum but mostly that they are not able to authenticate current handbags form past few seasons. I'm looking for a blue City.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. Does anyone know what is the difference of Balenciaga Editors Bag compared to regular bal? And another question I have is about Bal bag that has edges trimmed in perforated style (Brouges???) is this version considered as limited edition? Which year was this style designed?  Thanks in advance for enlightening me on Bal bags.


----------



## bagnshoe

Does anyone know where I can buy a bal dustbag?


----------



## Loulou2015

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I was wondering if Yoogis closet or Fashionphile are a good source to buy a pre-loved Balenciaga? I've only bought new and have heard about issues on Chanel forum but mostly that they are not able to authenticate current handbags form past few seasons. I'm looking for a blue City.


Maybe some of the more experienced tPFs can comment, but from my very limited experience,
once from each of them, yoogis (LV) and FP (Bal), I had good experiences and they both have improved their return policies recently. I have to double check Yoogis now, but Fashionphile now offers free shipping and returns for 30 days and the item I purchased did not disappoint, was just as described. Yoogis also just as described--I discussed this briefly in a prior post. The quality I'm sure varies slightly with each case, but mine almost exceeded my expectations. Its good to have the items authenticated here to double check authentication, but so far mine have always been authentic and I am very careful. They both respond well to inquiries and am satisfied with them from a buyers end so far.


----------



## Loulou2015

I was wondering/hoping  if there are any opinions/preferences on choosing the year of a black First bag, do you prefer, FB 02, Z=05, or '07? 
given the assumption that the leather is typically yummy on all the bags? 

(optional criteria: the 2 oldest are not as mint as the 07 but are also less expensive)
(It would help me decide :wondering which to get as I am a newbie and getting my first First and can only get one; plus/regardless, I love to hear about the oldies! leather years). Am grateful for any feedback!


----------



## Bichette

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I was wondering if Yoogis closet or Fashionphile are a good source to buy a pre-loved Balenciaga? I've only bought new and have heard about issues on Chanel forum but mostly that they are not able to authenticate current handbags form past few seasons. I'm looking for a blue City.




I purchased an Hermes bag from Fashionphile and when it arrived my husband he really didnt care for it so i returned it without any issue. My paypal account was credited pretty much the day the bag. Only thing that took long was that the shipping back is UPS ground and they're west coast while i'm east. I d buy from them again.


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Maybe some of the more experienced tPFs can comment, but from my very limited experience,
> once from each of them, yoogis (LV) and FP (Bal), I had good experiences and they both have improved their return policies recently. I have to double check Yoogis now, but Fashionphile now offers free shipping and returns for 30 days and the item I purchased did not disappoint, was just as described. Yoogis also just as described--I discussed this briefly in a prior post. The quality I'm sure varies slightly with each case, but mine almost exceeded my expectations. Its good to have the items authenticated here to double check authentication, but so far mine have always been authentic and I am very careful. They both respond well to inquiries and am satisfied with them from a buyers end so far.


I would like to add that I just literally received another Bal bag from them (FP)--they ship quickly, and it exceeds expectations. looks better and feels way better than pics indicated to me and the pics looked good. (this one's definitely a keeper)


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm so frustrated right now. I was looking through eBay at some bal bags and came upon this listing which is using MY pic from Instagram as their main photo. [emoji35]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Mendezhm said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm so frustrated right now. I was looking through eBay at some bal bags and came upon this listing which is using MY pic from Instagram as their main photo. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082718
> View attachment 3082719




My goodness. How can anyone do such a thing? I will be so upset also.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mendezhm said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm so frustrated right now. I was looking through eBay at some bal bags and came upon this listing which is using MY pic from Instagram as their main photo. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082718
> View attachment 3082719


This is not cool. Report it to Ebay!


----------



## Mendezhm

_purseaddict_ said:


> My goodness. How can anyone do such a thing? I will be so upset also.







LOUKPEACH said:


> This is not cool. Report it to Ebay!




I did report it to eBay. I guess we'll see if they make them remove it. So scary and frustrating! [emoji37]


----------



## muchstuff

Mendezhm said:


> I did report it to eBay. I guess we'll see if they make them remove it. So scary and frustrating! [emoji37]



You could also message the seller and tell them you've reported them.


----------



## cat1967

Mendezhm said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm so frustrated right now. I was looking through eBay at some bal bags and came upon this listing which is using MY pic from Instagram as their main photo. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082718
> View attachment 3082719




You have to report that to ebay.


----------



## Mendezhm

muchstuff said:


> You could also message the seller and tell them you've reported them.







cat1967 said:


> You have to report that to ebay.




I reported it to eBay and I messaged the seller. The seller responded and said I shouldn't have reported it bc they found the image on Google. Wth?!?! I just replied saying that they should be using images of the actual item they're selling and not images they find from anywhere else. We'll see if they take it down.


----------



## cat1967

Mendezhm said:


> I reported it to eBay and I messaged the seller. The seller responded and said I shouldn't have reported it bc they found the image on Google. Wth?!?! I just replied saying that they should be using images of the actual item they're selling and not images they find from anywhere else. We'll see if they take it down.



You did well contacting the seller.  She is right that she might have found it on Google but that is no excuse as sellers take their own pictures they don't copy them.  Let's she what she is going to do.  She should take down this picture and put pictures of her own.  But that is what many of them do, that is why when we sell on FB groups we always put a paper with our names on the items.  However, once I found my picture on Google which was taken from here and it was me holding my Balenciaga Coq bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Mendezhm said:


> I reported it to eBay and I messaged the seller. The seller responded and said I shouldn't have reported it bc they found the image on Google. Wth?!?! I just replied saying that they should be using images of the actual item they're selling and not images they find from anywhere else. We'll see if they take it down.



Of course they should use their own pics!...just as a FYI, if you google something specific (ie Alexander Wang Rocco) and look at the results, you'll see a thread that says "images for Alexander Wang Rocco" with a bunch of photos. I don't know who does it or how, but you can find pics of items being sold on various sites, eBay included. If you click on the photo you have the option of hitting the "visit page" button which will take you directly to whatever site has the bag, whether purse forum, eBay, or department store. Could be where she found your photo...?


----------



## cat1967

muchstuff said:


> Of course they should use their own pics!...just as a FYI, if you google something specific (ie Alexander Wang Rocco) and look at the results, you'll see a thread that says "images for Alexander Wang Rocco" with a bunch of photos. I don't know who does it or how, but you can find pics of items being sold on various sites, eBay included. If you click on the photo you have the option of hitting the "visit page" button which will take you directly to whatever site has the bag, whether purse forum, eBay, or department store. Could be where she found your photo...?




That is correct.  Probably she found the picture from there.  This is my guess.


----------



## Virginiamb

mendezhm said:


> i'm not sure where to post this, but i'm so frustrated right now. I was looking through ebay at some bal bags and came upon this listing which is using my pic from instagram as their main photo. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082718
> View attachment 3082719




report it!


----------



## preseela

Hello everyone! New to purseforum here  

I will be heading to Paris and Italy at the end of the month and am interested in getting my first Bal city (hehe so excited) in blanc creme. Will the colour still be available in the boutiques there since it is a colour from the 2015 s/s collection?


----------



## FunBagz

Thought I'd share a Bbag story. So a dear friend of mine (a LV girl) left for a trip to EU a last week and was debating on what bag to bring.  Since I used my Velo on my trip to EU earlier this year and it was perfect, I let her borrow it.  Only a couple days into her trip she did some shopping got herself a Town!  Another Bbag convert!


----------



## Livia1

FunBagz said:


> Thought I'd share a Bbag story. So a dear friend of mine (a LV girl) left for a trip to EU a last week and was debating on what bag to bring.  Since I used my Velo on my trip to EU earlier this year and it was perfect, I let her borrow it.  Only a couple days into her trip she did some shopping got herself a Town!  Another Bbag convert!




Good job  And what a great friend you are to let her borrow your Bbag


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone. I've been searching for Balenciaga from certain years in colors that I like but can't find so far.  Then I saw 1 in Poshmark n tried to buy but it says Poshmark is not available for my country.  Does anyone has similar problem but managed to buy from Poshmark so far?  I'd like to know the how to!  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone. I've been searching for Balenciaga from certain years in colors that I like but can't find so far.  Then I saw 1 in Poshmark n tried to buy but it says Poshmark is not available for my country.  Does anyone has similar problem but managed to buy from Poshmark so far?  I'd like to know the how to!  TIA [emoji8]



Which country? I'm in Canada and have the same issue. I've emailed them to see if I can purchase if I use a freight forwarder, will let you know when they answer.


----------



## casseyelsie

muchstuff said:


> Which country? I'm in Canada and have the same issue. I've emailed them to see if I can purchase if I use a freight forwarder, will let you know when they answer.




I'm Malaysian


----------



## muchstuff

casseyelsie said:


> I'm Malaysian



Here's the answer I received...

"Thank you for reaching out to us! Poshmark is currently only available in the United States and its territories, unfortunately if you have an international IP address then it is not possible to register or purchase. We hope to be available to international customers very soon as we continue to grow and develop." 

So, you need a US IP address (Internet Protocol). I'm not a geek but I'm assuming that your email address indicates your location. It sounds like there's no way around it at this point unless you have a friend in the US you can work with.


----------



## plastictresses

I guess you can always watermark your images in the future. 

Sure way of combating lazy sellers!



Mendezhm said:


> I reported it to eBay and I messaged the seller. The seller responded and said I shouldn't have reported it bc they found the image on Google. Wth?!?! I just replied saying that they should be using images of the actual item they're selling and not images they find from anywhere else. We'll see if they take it down.


----------



## FunBagz

Livia1 said:


> Good job  And what a great friend you are to let her borrow your Bbag



Thanks...but I secretly had an ulterior motive.  I was pretty sure once she borrowed my bag she would want one of her own.


----------



## Livia1

FunBagz said:


> Thanks...but I secretly had an ulterior motive.  I was pretty sure once she borrowed my bag she would want one of her own.




Sneaky 
I like the way you think


----------



## anthrosphere

Can't believe Rebecca Minkoff ripped off Balenciaga again. Looks like she is running out of ideas.

Regan satchel (looks like the City bag):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-regan-satchel/4083121?origin=keywordsearch

Regan crossbody (looks like the Hip):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-regan-crossbody-bag/4082954?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## casseyelsie

anthrosphere said:


> Can't believe Rebecca Minkoff ripped off Balenciaga again. Looks like she is running out of ideas.
> 
> Regan satchel (looks like the City bag):
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-regan-satchel/4083121?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> Regan crossbody (looks like the Hip):
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-regan-crossbody-bag/4082954?origin=keywordsearch




Ewwww!!  I will not buy that 2 bags from RM!  Too much similarity [emoji35]


----------



## Kloey123

Does anyone know if they're going to bring back the larger stud bags


----------



## Mendezhm

Ok. I know this topic has been discussed many times here, and I've looked through countless threads, but most of them are older. I'm literally wracking my brain trying to decide between black velo ggh or black town ggh. Also, all of the sudden today I saw a Gris fossile velo with sgh and it was gorgeous. I want a carefree, crossbody bag that is light and easy for everyday. I'm just wondering if any of you who've had either or both for a while can help persuade me one way or the other. Many many thanks in advance. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## muchstuff

Mendezhm said:


> Ok. I know this topic has been discussed many times here, and I've looked through countless threads, but most of them are older. I'm literally wracking my brain trying to decide between black velo ggh or black town ggh. Also, all of the sudden today I saw a Gris fossile velo with sgh and it was gorgeous. I want a carefree, crossbody bag that is light and easy for everyday. I'm just wondering if any of you who've had either or both for a while can help persuade me one way or the other. Many many thanks in advance. [emoji173]&#65039;



Big size difference between those two styles. Are you an essential items only person or do you need more room?


----------



## Mendezhm

muchstuff said:


> Big size difference between those two styles. Are you an essential items only person or do you need more room?




Ahhhh, that's the question that is haunting me. I typically carry LV Neverfull MM or speedy 30, and my other bals are cities with rh. I also have a LV pochette Metis which is just big enough for essentials only. I mainly just want a crossbody bal bc it'll be so light and easy. I could carry essentials only, but what I typically carry is my LV Emilie wallet (full sized), cosmetic pouch, brush, iPhone 6plus, key cles with keys, and maybe a mini pochette with odds and ends. I'm trying to decide whether the velo will look too bulky and big. I'm 5'9 and size 6. I just want to make sure it'll be something I can use regularly.


----------



## muchstuff

Mendezhm said:


> Ahhhh, that's the question that is haunting me. I typically carry LV Neverfull MM or speedy 30, and my other bals are cities with rh. I also have a LV pochette Metis which is just big enough for essentials only. I mainly just want a crossbody bal bc it'll be so light and easy. I could carry essentials only, but what I typically carry is my LV Emilie wallet (full sized), cosmetic pouch, brush, iPhone 6plus, key cles with keys, and maybe a mini pochette with odds and ends. I'm trying to decide whether the velo will look too bulky and big. I'm 5'9 and size 6. I just want to make sure it'll be something I can use regularly.



That's a toughie...I love the Velo, I'm only 5'1' so I kind of drown in it but I would think with your height it would look great. I've never tried the Town, the First is simply too small for me but the Town has that little bit more height. Too bad there's no cross body strap for the City! I'm hunting for an older City but I've always thought the removable strap should have been a few inches longer. Any place you can go and load up a Town with your essentials to see how they fit?


----------



## Mendezhm

muchstuff said:


> That's a toughie...I love the Velo, I'm only 5'1' so I kind of drown in it but I would think with your height it would look great. I've never tried the Town, the First is simply too small for me but the Town has that little bit more height. Too bad there's no cross body strap for the City! I'm hunting for an older City but I've always thought the removable strap should have been a few inches longer. Any place you can go and load up a Town with your essentials to see how they fit?




I agree, a crossbody city would be amazing! The nearest place to go and try them on is over an hour drive. I have 4 kids and they're all starting back at school (plus I work), so it's not realistic for me to do that anytime soon. The more I think about it I'm leaning toward the velo. I'm thinking the town is just going to be too small. I want to use it as an everyday bag, so it's probably not realistic to go with a smaller bag. Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

Mendezhm said:


> I agree, a crossbody city would be amazing! The nearest place to go and try them on is over an hour drive. I have 4 kids and they're all starting back at school (plus I work), so it's not realistic for me to do that anytime soon. The more I think about it I'm leaning toward the velo. I'm thinking the town is just going to be too small. I want to use it as an everyday bag, so it's probably not realistic to go with a smaller bag. Thanks! [emoji7]



As a mom the Velo is probably your better choice...Petite or not, I still see a Velo in my future! Please post a pic when you get yours!


----------



## Dingaling1987

Hi ladies, I just got a preowned City and I am so in love with the softness of the leather. But the city tends to be on the small side for me (I'm a teacher so often have to bring home piles of papers to grade). I came across a pre-owned Day in burgundy and I'm contemplating if I should get that now, especially because I love hobo bags. But the thing that's holding me back (other than the price of course) is not being sure of the comfy-ness of the shoulder strap? I was pleasantly surprised by how comfortable the City shoulder strap is, even when the bag is weighed down by papers, but I'm worried that the Day wouldn't be as comfy to carry heavy since the strap is the rounded type that might not distribute weight as well. Can anyone who has both bags give me any advice? Much appreciated!


----------



## cat1967

Dingaling1987 said:


> Hi ladies, I just got a preowned City and I am so in love with the softness of the leather. But the city tends to be on the small side for me (I'm a teacher so often have to bring home piles of papers to grade). I came across a pre-owned Day in burgundy and I'm contemplating if I should get that now, especially because I love hobo bags. But the thing that's holding me back (other than the price of course) is not being sure of the comfy-ness of the shoulder strap? I was pleasantly surprised by how comfortable the City shoulder strap is, even when the bag is weighed down by papers, but I'm worried that the Day wouldn't be as comfy to carry heavy since the strap is the rounded type that might not distribute weight as well. Can anyone who has both bags give me any advice? Much appreciated!



Hello to you too!  I am a teacher too and I have to carry stuff even books all the time.  The City is too small for that use, and the Day won't fit your papers comfortably.  You won't be able to get them in and out easily without damaging the file.  I use the Work for my private lessons and I am very happy with it since the bag can hold a ton of paper even a laptop.  The handle of the Day, I haven't found uncomfortable.  It is nice and soft too but I don't load it that much.  What I usually carry, besides my books, is my LV Emilie wallet, a pochette accessoires, a mini pochette accessoires, my pencil case, two sets of keys, eye glasses, sunglasses, and my LV mini agenda oh and a small umbrella.  Quite a lot of stuff and still the Day strap feels comfortable.  But I wouldn't advice to buy it so that you carry papers.  Get the Work if you can find a color you like.  You will feel it is the perfect bag for the job.


----------



## Dingaling1987

Thanks for the tip! Might pass up on the Day then (well, depending on my self-restraint, since my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks). I am into shoulder bags though, so the Work isn't really for me. Might start looking at Velos instead. Oh my, balenciagas are so addictive!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mendezhm said:


> I agree, a crossbody city would be amazing! The nearest place to go and try them on is over an hour drive. I have 4 kids and they're all starting back at school (plus I work), so it's not realistic for me to do that anytime soon. The more I think about it I'm leaning toward the velo. I'm thinking the town is just going to be too small. I want to use it as an everyday bag, so it's probably not realistic to go with a smaller bag. Thanks! [emoji7]




I have Velo n city. I find Velo's proportion not as nice looking as City,I also prefer the size of city, unfortunately my 2014 city's leather is thin n papery...totally not luxurious imo. My city is much lighter than Velo, but then each has different leather which may contribute to its weight.


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh I also wish city in regular size has crossbody strap!


----------



## muchstuff

Dingaling1987 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Might pass up on the Day then (well, depending on my self-restraint, since my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks). I am into shoulder bags though, so the Work isn't really for me. Might start looking at Velos instead. Oh my, balenciagas are so addictive!



While I agree that a Day probably isn't the best bag for papers, files, etc., it's a great bag for everyday use and I find the strap very comfortable (I don't load the bag, just carry the normal day to day stuff, full sized wallet, small make up bag, credit card carrier, hand cream, keys, phone, mints,  plus a book quite often). I love the shape and the hang of it!


----------



## cat1967

Dingaling1987 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Might pass up on the Day then (well, depending on my self-restraint, since my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks). I am into shoulder bags though, so the Work isn't really for me. Might start looking at Velos instead. Oh my, balenciagas are so addictive!



The Velo is a nice and big bag which would carry your papers but it falls too low on the hip.  I had three and sold them all.  The Work can be worn as a shoulder bag and mind you my arms are not thin.  You cannot comfortably wear it like that if your coat is very heavy or with puffer jackets.


----------



## DeviLiana

Hi guys,

I just bought a balenciaga classic city regular hardware 2015 black from reebonz. There are several things that I'm concernd. First the style number of the tag in the bag is 115748 which is right for city. However in the authenticity card the style number is written as 281770. The second problem, the leather saucht do not have texture as the leather of the bag. The third one is the mirror was wrapped inside a plastic and they put it at the front pocket of the bag. Is this authentic?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Considering buying the Classic City in Black suede, and an everyday bag - Does anyone own a suede Bal that can advise weather or not the suede is a good or bad idea? It certainly looks gorgeous in the suede...This would be my only black Bal.

Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

stephlny78 said:


> Considering buying the Classic City in Black suede, and an everyday bag - Does anyone own a suede Bal that can advise weather or not the suede is a good or bad idea? It certainly looks gorgeous in the suede...This would be my only black Bal.
> 
> Thanks!



I would love an answer to this too! I have Balenciaga City's in leather but have always wanted a Suede one but i am not sure how they hold up. If you live in a rainy area maybe you would have to baby the suede bag a lot more. Looks wise, i think you should get one, they look absolutely divine.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Miss World said:


> I would love an answer to this too! I have Balenciaga City's in leather but have always wanted a Suede one but i am not sure how they hold up. If you live in a rainy area maybe you would have to baby the suede bag a lot more. Looks wise, i think you should get one, they look absolutely divine.


I checked it out again the other day in Barney's, and it is really the most beautiful suede. The black is just SO BLACK and it feels like velvet. I'm really only worried about the handles getting messy - since this bag is mainly used on the forearm or hands. Considering getting it in the mini version b/c it would just sit on the shoulder!


----------



## Miss World

stephlny78 said:


> I checked it out again the other day in Barney's, and it is really the most beautiful suede. The black is just SO BLACK and it feels like velvet. I'm really only worried about the handles getting messy - since this bag is mainly used on the forearm or hands. Considering getting it in the mini version b/c it would just sit on the shoulder!



I've seen Kim Kardashian wearing the black suede Balenciaga City for years and hers still looks beautiful. You could probably spray it with suede protector. I don't think the suede will get damaged too much held on the forearm, but maybe hand held all time, every single day, will cause some wear. The Mini City is super cute too, depends what size handbag you really need though. 

Please let me know what you decide, i hope you get a suede one either way, they are just so beautiful.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone know if Balenciaga Envelope is still available from Bal store? 

If any of u have Envelope and Hip....could u pls share pro n cons of each bag?  TIA! [emoji8] 

Oh....photos of each bag side by side would be appreciated so much!


----------



## missmoimoi

I'm assuming I just found a Bleu Mineral Giant Day?  It is marked down but in mint brand new condition. Being cleared out because it's the only one.  I brought her home from Holt Renfrew today [emoji2]






Sbs comparison in low light here w my Rocco also navy w silver hw


----------



## vink

missmoimoi said:


> I'm assuming I just found a Bleu Mineral Giant Day?  It is marked down but in mint brand new condition. Being cleared out because it's the only one.  I brought her home from Holt Renfrew today [emoji2]
> View attachment 3124354
> 
> View attachment 3124355
> 
> View attachment 3124356
> 
> Sbs comparison in low light here w my Rocco also navy w silver hw




She's stunning! You're so lucky!


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hello ~ after long time research I found some  serial number for 2008  is like that :style/ 502752.

It doesn't have the color number but have 502752 .

Anyone can confirm that?


----------



## Loulou2015

lovebbag0729 said:


> Hello ~ after long time research I found some  serial number for 2008  is like that :style/ 502752.
> 
> It doesn't have the color number but have 502752 .
> 
> Anyone can confirm that?


Hi, 502752 is the code for style "City giant hardware" according to the chart here in tPF.
Not sure if that is what you are asking?


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hi Loulou, thanks for the reply. The City with sliver giant (21) has the code in the leather tag: 173084 502752. Can you identify the year/color by these code?


----------



## Loulou2015

lovebbag0729 said:


> Hi Loulou, thanks for the reply. The City with sliver giant (21) has the code in the leather tag: 173084 502752. Can you identify the year/color by these code?


I'm glad to see you already got Saira's great help as I was going to suggest you post your ID question there. Really great looking bag you have there too!! Congrats!


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> I'm glad to see you already got Saira's great help as I was going to suggest you post your ID question there. Really great looking bag you have there too!! Congrats!





lovebbag0729 said:


> Hi Loulou, thanks for the reply. The City with sliver giant (21) has the code in the leather tag: 173084 502752. Can you identify the year/color by these code?



p.s. To answer that question: No you can't tell the year or color by that particular kind of tag with those numbers--you can only rule out certain earlier and later years and colors by exclusion only because the tags changed in the very early and later years (2011). I am still a newbie though and an expert could better answer that question--generally speaking from what I have read up on (quite a lot on this forum--there have been extensive efforts made to correlate tag numbers during this period to year and color, but with only minor exceptions it doesn't work) that is generally the answer (with a newbie disclaimer). It requires assistance from a rare expert like Saira to figure out these Bal mysteries!!


----------



## tornLVandBB

hi everyone!I'm new here and i desperately need your opinion.should i get a preowned black balenciaga part time or a bnew neverfull mm in mono as my first splurge?im really torn.thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

tornLVandBB said:


> hi everyone!I'm new here and i desperately need your opinion.should i get a preowned black balenciaga part time or a bnew neverfull mm in mono as my first splurge?im really torn.thank you!




I never like Neverfull so I'm gonna say PT even though I prefer Bal other models lol [emoji16]


----------



## citruses

tornLVandBB said:


> hi everyone!I'm new here and i desperately need your opinion.should i get a preowned black balenciaga part time or a bnew neverfull mm in mono as my first splurge?im really torn.thank you!




Black PT for sure! I don't really like open totes; I'm scared of things falling out, and if you're like me and ride the subway, I fear getting pick-pocketed. The neverfull is such an large pit and there's no zipper. The PT is more secure and the Bal's leather is so squishy and lush.


----------



## tornLVandBB

does it last like a NF?i've read some bad reviews about the leather and im afraid to invest then it won't last.heeelp &#128513;


----------



## cat1967

tornLVandBB said:


> hi everyone!I'm new here and i desperately need your opinion.should i get a preowned black balenciaga part time or a bnew neverfull mm in mono as my first splurge?im really torn.thank you!



I have both bags and they are two totally different things.  I use my Neverfull a lot as it is a very carefree bag.  You can also load it as much as you like.  It can be easily worn over the shoulder.  The Bal Part Time is also a bag which takes a lot and if it is a Giant (with studs) you can wear it over the shoulder both from the handles and the strap.  Also it is a bag which you can wear easily going out even in the evening with casual outfits.  It is true that the Balenciaga leather is sensitive and prone to scratches, but I have had mine for over five years and it is like new.  However, I rotate a lot (see my avatar).  The best thing would be to buy both bags as you will definitely use them a lot.  If I had to choose between the two though I think I would go for the Neverfull.  The prices go up every year with LV and also I always prefer a brand new bag.  If you decide upon the Balenciaga don't forget to ******************.  There are many super fakes out there.


----------



## tornLVandBB

thank you!now i have a clearer picture.
i've posted the pictures of the BB PT at the authenticate this thread.hope somebody can help me out &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cat1967

tornLVandBB said:


> thank you!now i have a clearer picture.
> i've posted the pictures of the BB PT at the authenticate this thread.hope somebody can help me out &#9786;&#65039;



Is this Balenciaga PT a Giant Hardware bag or a Regular Hardware one (with the tassels)?
If it is a Giant 21 which means it has the big studs (before 2012) then this is a not very easy to find bag.  Mine is with Gold Giant Hardware (G21) as I bought it in 2011.  I love it.


----------



## tornLVandBB

2009 black PT rhw


----------



## tornLVandBB

PT 2009 rhw &#128525;


----------



## cat1967

tornLVandBB said:


> PT 2009 rhw &#128525;



Hmmm that is a beauty.  I generally love Black bags.  I don't know what you will decide.  It all depends how you want to use it.


----------



## Loulou2015

tornLVandBB said:


> hi everyone!I'm new here and i desperately need your opinion.should i get a preowned black balenciaga part time or a bnew neverfull mm in mono as my first splurge?im really torn.thank you!


Thats a hard one! Did you already decide? 
short answer, someone else said this here, but get the one you Love (if you know).

long answer:
They seem quite different to me. I sound like a broken record, but depends on your style (I am still a newbie too of sorts)...and priorities and what other bags you have...if you love the monogram then it always thrilling to get a brand new bag and it seems that style is very practical--I actually think the monogram is pretty and based on interesting designs, but I don't feel comfortable with labels, so I wouldn't get the Neverfull in monogram--plus while I see some stylish looking young women with the NF (one with a damier ebene that looked cute) that style seems a bit matronly--not that matronly is a bad thing, but matronly in an uninteresting way--I actually find like the retro St. Jacques sort of cute, but I have odd tastes oftentimes. (I did get a Kusama LV which I love, but it obliterates the monogram). A black Bal PT was my first Bal moto bag and I LOVED/LOVE it, it was very thrilling to get also as they are so unique and different from anything you've ever experienced, but it isn't quite as practical, but it totally got me hooked, and I have not stopped getting Bal bags as they are incredible!! I don't think you will regret either one, and you can always sell either one easily, but it depends if you feel more comfortable with an edgier bag or a more recognized respected practical bag? I Vote Bal PT due to my bias, without knowing your preferences/lifestyle-- the part time is a little heavier and a little thicker leather more durable than some other Bal models--you can't overstuff it, but they will work and last a long time too, but look more nicely aged broken in, while of course the LVs are workhorses from what I have read...but then you are in a Balenciaga forum so maybe not surprising if there is a bias here, hehe, if you ask in the LV forum...


----------



## tornLVandBB

now decided,i'll get both in preowned.&#9786;&#65039;
can't really decide.haha.thank you guys!


----------



## Mendezhm

Ok Bal lovers. I need help deciding which black city to keep. I found them both within like a week of each other, and once I received them, the 06 was a little more worn than I anticipated so I sent her off to get a spa treatment at LMB. She came back today, and looks amazing! The 04 is definitely smoother and thicker than the 06. But the 06 is more wrinkly and distressed. They both have their own personality, but unfortunately it doesn't make sense for me to keep them both financially. So, what do y'all think? Which one is better? 

04 on the left and the 06 on the right


----------



## Kloey123

Mendezhm said:


> Ok Bal lovers. I need help deciding which black city to keep. I found them both within like a week of each other, and once I received them, the 06 was a little more worn than I anticipated so I sent her off to get a spa treatment at LMB. She came back today, and looks amazing! The 04 is definitely smoother and thicker than the 06. But the 06 is more wrinkly and distressed. They both have their own personality, but unfortunately it doesn't make sense for me to keep them both financially. So, what do y'all think? Which one is better?
> 
> 04 on the left and the 06 on the right
> View attachment 3138953
> View attachment 3138954




I like the 06 better


----------



## Conni618

Yikes!  Of course these are both beautiful soulful bags. 

This happened to me with 05 Dolma Cities.  I was so excited to see a second one in perfect condition pop up that I grabbed it thinking, I'd just choose the one I wanted to keep and quickly sell the other.  

Same problem you are having. They were completely different. And I loved both of them. I tried tossing a coin to see which result would be disappointing, and BOTH were! 

I finally put both up on eBay as BINs, with the explanation that as soon as one sold, I'd be taking the other down. Turned out the more pristine of the two sold first, and I immediately took down the other. 

I was actually very relieved to have handed off the decision, and perfectly happy with the bag fate kept for me.


----------



## Mendezhm

Kloey123 said:


> I like the 06 better




Thanks for your vote! [emoji7]



Conni618 said:


> Yikes!  Of course these are both beautiful soulful bags.
> 
> This happened to me with 05 Dolma Cities.  I was so excited to see a second one in perfect condition pop up that I grabbed it thinking, I'd just choose the one I wanted to keep and quickly sell the other.
> 
> Same problem you are having. They were completely different. And I loved both of them. I tried tossing a coin to see which result would be disappointing, and BOTH were!
> 
> I finally put both up on eBay as BINs, with the explanation that as soon as one sold, I'd be taking the other down. Turned out the more pristine of the two sold first, and I immediately took down the other.
> 
> I was actually very relieved to have handed off the decision, and perfectly happy with the bag fate kept for me.




That's such a great idea! I might have to do the same thing! I'm literally agonizing over this decision. I've already used the 04 a few times and fell in love! Maybe I will use the 06 a few times too to see how she feels. Ugh. [emoji16]


----------



## Catash

Such a hard decision! I like the '06 slightly more. It reminds me of my '07 Mogano!


----------



## maddie66

Another vote for the 06 - just has so much character!


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> Ok Bal lovers. I need help deciding which black city to keep. I found them both within like a week of each other, and once I received them, the 06 was a little more worn than I anticipated so I sent her off to get a spa treatment at LMB. She came back today, and looks amazing! The 04 is definitely smoother and thicker than the 06. But the 06 is more wrinkly and distressed. They both have their own personality, but unfortunately it doesn't make sense for me to keep them both financially. So, what do y'all think? Which one is better?
> 
> OhhhhHHH sister, I've been there! Except mine were f/w '05 and f/w '11. I had this hangup about the '05 being the better one because of it's vintage, but when I held them side by side I truly loved the distressing of the leather of the '11 better. The '11 was heavier, had thicker leather and it was my first Bal and a gift from my husband. Even though the '11 wasn't nearly as mint as the '05 by the time I had them both, all things weighed in its favor. I sold the '05 in about a nanosecond. It was a beauty (pic below).
> 
> Your situation doesn't sound so straightforward! What is your priority? Mine is ALWAYS condition. The situation above is probably the only time I'd keep a less mint bag because of sentimental reasons. If the condition is comparable, then I'd ask myself the following:
> 
> 1. which one makes you feel better when you carry it, and why? Do you melt when you look at one more than the other? Does it give you singular satisfaction that you're carrying a rare and sought after oldie... get to the core of what floats your boat!
> 
> 2. Do you have a preference for the more matte but buttery smooth leather, or the glossier distressing? Which one excites you when you look at it or hold it.
> 
> 3. Is there a financial consideration? Which one did you invest more in, or which one could you recoup more of your investment from? You could unload the '04 in a nanosecond, but there was no particular mystique about '06 black leather. The '04 is unquestionably more sought after by collectors, while to general shoppers, there are dozens of black Bals of all different vintages and conditions to choose from.
> 
> 4. Imagine you've kept one and let go of the other. Do you anticipate more regret for letting go of one or the other?
> 
> 5. If these were your best friend's bags, which would you vote for?
> 
> Me? *from the photos* I prefer the 06 a little better, but that's from looking at photos, not holding the bags, which means so, so much.
> 
> Ugh. I'm afraid I haven't been any help at all. The upside: YOU CANNOT GO WRONG!!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted! Sorry for the NOVELLA of a response!


----------



## Loulou2015

Wow! I have to use my tiny phone right now so the pics are small but both are obviously gems! Of course go with the one you love the most and yes give them each a chance. If the 04 is in good shape now I would keep the 04, as its so hard to find and it looks gorgeous and it being thick IF you love the leather and its soft or yummy. But if you aren't feeling it don't keep it just cuz its more rare. I also like bags in very good condition...so that for me factors in on the satisfaction level. Yes either way you can't lose as they are both winners!!


----------



## casseyelsie

06 gets another vote [emoji4]


----------



## dolali

From  your pictures, the leather on 06 looks incredibly yummy! It seems to have a bit more texture and depth, and for me a bit more of "personality", if that makes sense.

I know this is probably pretty lame for some.....ok....maybe it is super lame for the majority of people, BUT some bags make my heart skip a beat when I look at them, and when I carry them. I will keep the one that makes your heart skip a beat. 

When I looked at your pics, 06 had that effect on me


----------



## Sssy

Mendezhm said:


> Ok Bal lovers. I need help deciding which black city to keep. I found them both within like a week of each other, and once I received them, the 06 was a little more worn than I anticipated so I sent her off to get a spa treatment at LMB. She came back today, and looks amazing! The 04 is definitely smoother and thicker than the 06. But the 06 is more wrinkly and distressed. They both have their own personality, but unfortunately it doesn't make sense for me to keep them both financially. So, what do y'all think? Which one is better?
> 
> 04 on the left and the 06 on the right
> View attachment 3138953
> View attachment 3138954



Defiitely I would keep the 2006 bag  But I'm a big fan of 2006 year so ... 
I had 2 black bags- 2005 and 2006. 2005 has gone to a lovely lady and I keep my 2006.
Maybe use both for a few days and it will help with your decision. Whichever you decide you can't go wrong with either of them


----------



## s.tighe

dolali said:


> From  your pictures, the leather on 06 looks incredibly yummy! It seems to have a bit more texture and depth, and for me a bit more of "personality", if that makes sense.
> 
> I know this is probably pretty lame for some.....ok....maybe it is super lame for the majority of people, BUT some bags make my heart skip a beat when I look at them, and when I carry them. I will keep the one that makes your heart skip a beat.
> 
> When I looked at your pics, 06 had that effect on me



It's not lame at all!! It's the very unscientific method I have for determining whether I'll keep a bag or not. If it doesn't have that effect on me, I let it go, regardless of what year it is or how coveted or how rare, etc. The only bag I've kept that doesn't excite me when I look at it is my '13 black Day, and it is my appointed "basher Bal."  And still, I love the style so much that in spite of the crap-tastic leather, I STILL look at it and go, "DAMN I love that bag!!"


----------



## s.tighe

Sssy said:


> Defiitely I would keep the 2006 bag  But I'm a big fan of 2006 year so ...
> I had 2 black bags- 2005 and 2006. 2005 has gone to a lovely lady and I keep my 2006.
> Maybe use both for a few days and it will help with your decision. Whichever you decide you can't go wrong with either of them



Sssy, this is so intriguing to me!! Why are you a fan of 2006? I haven't had the best experience with 06, to the point I've almost sworn off looking at anything from that year. Can you tell me more about why you love it? I'm super curious. Was it the leather? The colors? TIA!


----------



## abs914

I'm looking to buy a new bag. Initially I thought I wanted Chanel, but I just don't have the patience to play the waiting game and the bag I want is sold out. I also like Balenciaga so I think I'll go check out a few bags.  

I see quite a bit of talk about the leather quality being different year to year. How is the leather nowadays? I do want a bag but I also don't want it to be a subpar year. I'd probably be getting a black or grey city if that helps. 

Also, if anyone has an SA recommendation in NYC that would be awesome [emoji4]


----------



## Mendezhm

Catash said:


> Such a hard decision! I like the '06 slightly more. It reminds me of my '07 Mogano!




Yummy. Your 07 Mogano is delicious. [emoji7]



maddie66 said:


> Another vote for the 06 - just has so much character!




Thanks so much for your vote!!



s.tighe said:


> Mendezhm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Bal lovers. I need help deciding which black city to keep. I found them both within like a week of each other, and once I received them, the 06 was a little more worn than I anticipated so I sent her off to get a spa treatment at LMB. She came back today, and looks amazing! The 04 is definitely smoother and thicker than the 06. But the 06 is more wrinkly and distressed. They both have their own personality, but unfortunately it doesn't make sense for me to keep them both financially. So, what do y'all think? Which one is better?
> 
> OhhhhHHH sister, I've been there! Except mine were f/w '05 and f/w '11. I had this hangup about the '05 being the better one because of it's vintage, but when I held them side by side I truly loved the distressing of the leather of the '11 better. The '11 was heavier, had thicker leather and it was my first Bal and a gift from my husband. Even though the '11 wasn't nearly as mint as the '05 by the time I had them both, all things weighed in its favor. I sold the '05 in about a nanosecond. It was a beauty (pic below).
> 
> Your situation doesn't sound so straightforward! What is your priority? Mine is ALWAYS condition. The situation above is probably the only time I'd keep a less mint bag because of sentimental reasons. If the condition is comparable, then I'd ask myself the following:
> 
> 1. which one makes you feel better when you carry it, and why? Do you melt when you look at one more than the other? Does it give you singular satisfaction that you're carrying a rare and sought after oldie... get to the core of what floats your boat!
> 
> 2. Do you have a preference for the more matte but buttery smooth leather, or the glossier distressing? Which one excites you when you look at it or hold it.
> 
> 3. Is there a financial consideration? Which one did you invest more in, or which one could you recoup more of your investment from? You could unload the '04 in a nanosecond, but there was no particular mystique about '06 black leather. The '04 is unquestionably more sought after by collectors, while to general shoppers, there are dozens of black Bals of all different vintages and conditions to choose from.
> 
> 4. Imagine you've kept one and let go of the other. Do you anticipate more regret for letting go of one or the other?
> 
> 5. If these were your best friend's bags, which would you vote for?
> 
> Me? *from the photos* I prefer the 06 a little better, but that's from looking at photos, not holding the bags, which means so, so much.
> 
> Ugh. I'm afraid I haven't been any help at all. The upside: YOU CANNOT GO WRONG!!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted! Sorry for the NOVELLA of a response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thanks so much for such a thorough response. I greatly appreciate your opinions and expertise. Those are all great questions to consider. I think the 04 makes my heart sing a little bit more for some reason. I love how buttery smooth it is. I'm also in love with the 06 bc the puffiness and distressing is tdf. Right now what is holding me back on the 06 is the smell. I just received her back from LMB, and there's a chemical type of smell. Do u think that will subside? Unfortunately, if I had to give my best friend advice about these 2 bags I would tell her to keep both. [emoji12] I might have to do that a little while longer in order to decide. I just need to be sure before I let one of these beauties go.
> 
> 
> 
> casseyelsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 06 gets another vote [emoji4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your vote! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> dolali said:
> 
> 
> 
> From  your pictures, the leather on 06 looks incredibly yummy! It seems to have a bit more texture and depth, and for me a bit more of "personality", if that makes sense.
> I know this is probably pretty lame for some.....ok....maybe it is super lame for the majority of people, BUT some bags make my heart skip a beat when I look at them, and when I carry them. I will keep the one that makes your heart skip a beat.
> 
> When I looked at your pics, 06 had that effect on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 06 definitely has more depth and what I call "puffiness". (I don't know how to explain it.) I totally agree about the heart skipping a beat comment, and too bad for me they both do--hence my huge dilemma. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Sssy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defiitely I would keep the 2006 bag  But I'm a big fan of 2006 year so ...
> 
> I had 2 black bags- 2005 and 2006. 2005 has gone to a lovely lady and I keep my 2006.
> 
> Maybe use both for a few days and it will help with your decision. Whichever you decide you can't go wrong with either of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your opinion. I know you love 06, and you were right! It's AMAZING. I'm a little concerned about the smell of her after returning from LMB. I'm assuming this smell will subside, but it's kind of distracting me right now. I love how smooth and thick the 04 is, but the 06 is also thick and definitely more distressed. And now after returning from LMB it's perfect! (Other than the smell). Ahhhhhhh such a hard decision. I think you're right about using them both for a while before I decide. [emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> Yummy. Your 07 Mogano is delicious. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your vote!!
> 
> 
> 
> s.tighe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thanks so much for such a thorough response. I greatly appreciate your opinions and expertise. Those are all great questions to consider. I think the 04 makes my heart sing a little bit more for some reason. I love how buttery smooth it is. I'm also in love with the 06 bc the puffiness and distressing is tdf. Right now what is holding me back on the 06 is the smell. I just received her back from LMB, and there's a chemical type of smell. Do u think that will subside? Unfortunately, if I had to give my best friend advice about these 2 bags I would tell her to keep both. [emoji12] I might have to do that a little while longer in order to decide. I just need to be sure before I let one of these beauties go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your vote! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 06 definitely has more depth and what I call "puffiness". (I don't know how to explain it.) I totally agree about the heart skipping a beat comment, and too bad for me they both do--hence my huge dilemma. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your opinion. I know you love 06, and you were right! It's AMAZING. I'm a little concerned about the smell of her after returning from LMB. I'm assuming this smell will subside, but it's kind of distracting me right now. I love how smooth and thick the 04 is, but the 06 is also thick and definitely more distressed. And now after returning from LMB it's perfect! (Other than the smell). Ahhhhhhh such a hard decision. I think you're right about using them both for a while before I decide. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, taking the financially cavalier standpoint.... Maybe you should consider keeping both. After all they are two versions of the most classic color and style, and both really wonderful in their own way. Neither will go out of style, and this way you have a backup and a way to minimize wear on one or the other. If ever there were two "identical" (but not) bags to consider keeping, I'd say these fit the bill.
> 
> I've never had an LMB bag, so idk about the smell, but I've found that most smells do fade substantially if not go away completely. Try setting her down in front of a fan on her butt side  with her mouth propped open with book and let the fan blow in/on it for 24 hours on that side, then 24 on the other, and repeat if necessary. I had good luck almost entirely removing the heavy smoke odor from a bag this way, but it took a solid 7-10 days of attention. If you have a front load dryer with a shoe insert you could also set it in there on air dry for several cycles. Just make sure tassels etc are tucked in so they don't get tumbled.
Click to expand...


----------



## SemreH43

Hi Bal lovers, I need your help. I went into Bal boutique and came out with the beauty below. I had wanted to look at the classic black city. The SA brought out the red and black city.. I was indecisive.. Seeing that, he brought out this.. A limited edition, exclusive only to US boutiques, blush colored perforated City with pale gold hardware.. It looked really great carried. He got me on the "limited edition".. &#9786;&#65039; But although I like it, I wanted a bag that I don't need to baby. I'm afraid this bag will be one that needs to be babied... I'm rethinking on the City Black.. Or even the ME goatskin that seems to be more durable.. What do you think? Keep or no? 

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Loulou2015

SemreH43 said:


> Hi Bal lovers, I need your help. I went into Bal boutique and came out with the beauty below. I had wanted to look at the classic black city. The SA brought out the red and black city.. I was indecisive.. Seeing that, he brought out this.. A limited edition, exclusive only to US boutiques, blush colored perforated City with pale gold hardware.. It looked really great carried. He got me on the "limited edition".. &#9786;&#65039; But although I like it, I wanted a bag that I don't need to baby. I'm afraid this bag will be one that needs to be babied... I'm rethinking on the City Black.. Or even the ME goatskin that seems to be more durable.. What do you think? Keep or no?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!


I would return it and go with either of the other 2 you were thinking of as I would be afraid that the perforations wouldn't wear well and also not hold a good resale value perhaps?...I don't have experience with this type of perf leather though as I'm still a newbie. Also my personal preference--I like the other 2 styles much better (black city or ME goatskin)  as well as the leather! If this is your first Bal IMO its hard to appreciate the amazing Bal leather when its filled with holes--this perf leather would be an interesting alternative bag after you have your reliable go to Bal bags! I hope you take your time and get the one you really want! They are so wonderful to behold and add a lot of joy to ones day--Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

SemreH43 said:


> Hi Bal lovers, I need your help. I went into Bal boutique and came out with the beauty below. I had wanted to look at the classic black city. The SA brought out the red and black city.. I was indecisive.. Seeing that, he brought out this.. A limited edition, exclusive only to US boutiques, blush colored perforated City with pale gold hardware.. It looked really great carried. He got me on the "limited edition".. [emoji5]&#65039; But although I like it, I wanted a bag that I don't need to baby. I'm afraid this bag will be one that needs to be babied... I'm rethinking on the City Black.. Or even the ME goatskin that seems to be more durable.. What do you think? Keep or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!







Loulou2015 said:


> I would return it and go with either of the other 2 you were thinking of as I would be afraid that the perforations wouldn't wear well and also not hold a good resale value perhaps?...I don't have experience with this type of perf leather though as I'm still a newbie. Also my personal preference--I like the other 2 styles much better (black city or ME goatskin)  as well as the leather! If this is your first Bal IMO its hard to appreciate the amazing Bal leather when its filled with holes--this perf leather would be an interesting alternative bag after you have your reliable go to Bal bags! I hope you take your time and get the one you really want! They are so wonderful to behold and add a lot of joy to ones day--Enjoy!!!




+1 ^^. I agree totally with what she said. [emoji4]


----------



## Mendezhm

s.tighe said:


> Mendezhm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy. Your 07 Mogano is delicious. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Ok, taking the financially cavalier standpoint.... Maybe you should consider keeping both. After all they are two versions of the most classic color and style, and both really wonderful in their own way. Neither will go out of style, and this way you have a backup and a way to minimize wear on one or the other. If ever there were two "identical" (but not) bags to consider keeping, I'd say these fit the bill.
> 
> I've never had an LMB bag, so idk about the smell, but I've found that most smells do fade substantially if not go away completely. Try setting her down in front of a fan on her butt side  with her mouth propped open with book and let the fan blow in/on it for 24 hours on that side, then 24 on the other, and repeat if necessary. I had good luck almost entirely removing the heavy smoke odor from a bag this way, but it took a solid 7-10 days of attention. If you have a front load dryer with a shoe insert you could also set it in there on air dry for several cycles. Just make sure tassels etc are tucked in so they don't get tumbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think! I'm currently trying to justify to myself why I should keep them both. [emoji4] A's far as the fan idea, I'll definitely try it. When the bag arrived to me it had a faint smoke smell. I guess whatever process they use at LMB to extract that smell has caused this more chemical type smell. I'm sure it will subside with time, but I will help it along with the fan. Thanks again for all your help. [emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SemreH43 said:


> Hi Bal lovers, I need your help. I went into Bal boutique and came out with the beauty below. I had wanted to look at the classic black city. The SA brought out the red and black city.. I was indecisive.. Seeing that, he brought out this.. A limited edition, exclusive only to US boutiques, blush colored perforated City with pale gold hardware.. It looked really great carried. He got me on the "limited edition".. &#9786;&#65039; But although I like it, I wanted a bag that I don't need to baby. I'm afraid this bag will be one that needs to be babied... I'm rethinking on the City Black.. Or even the ME goatskin that seems to be more durable.. What do you think? Keep or no?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!


Same old SA tricks
"limited edition"
"Only in the US"
"Only one left in the whole company"
Blah blah blah

Sad how people lied for money


----------



## SemreH43

LOUKPEACH said:


> Same old SA tricks
> "limited edition"
> "Only in the US"
> "Only one left in the whole company"
> Blah blah blah
> 
> Sad how people lied for money


Loukpeach, really? You mean it's a trick to get me to buy the one that wouldn't sell in the store? Hmm...


----------



## SemreH43

Mendezhm said:


> +1 ^^. I agree totally with what she said. [emoji4]


Thank you for your votes Mendezhm and Loulou2015! Do you know if the ME black city still comes in pale gold hardware? I don't quite like the yellow gold hardware.. Still deciding whether to get classic city or ME city.. I read about the thin papery lamb skin of the classic..I'm afraid I might not be able to know whether the classic that I picked will have this problem... Man it's hard!


----------



## Loulou2015

SemreH43 said:


> Thank you for your votes Mendezhm and Loulou2015! Do you know if the ME black city still comes in pale gold hardware? I don't quite like the yellow gold hardware.. Still deciding whether to get classic city or ME city.. I read about the thin papery lamb skin of the classic..I'm afraid I might not be able to know whether the classic that I picked will have this problem... Man it's hard!


I will have to defer to one of the experts or more experienced aficionados--but what did you think when you saw the bags in the store? the black city or ME? where they in stock? I think you might want to go back and look some more or buy online if they don't have what you want, from a place with a good reputation with a solid return policy and then purchase one or the other or both and then return what you don't like. There is also pre-loved-- opens up many options and a greater learning curve--as there are greater options but also ways to go awry. If you are in the new market, I think Barneys is pretty good with online returns...I just checked online and it looks like they have the black city goatskin ME with light gold (that to me would be a good choice if you like ME)--I would call them to make sure of the metal color though as photos can be misleading. Silver is nice too if available. I have read here that the new agneau/lamb 2015 year leathers are not too thin, but some complain they are too shiny, but it may vary and it may mellow, etc. you just have to see in person what you think and like. Also beware that sometimes they advertise chèvre (goat) leather online when its not--if it matters to you, call and confirm first, have them read the label, etc.--not sure why they don't correct the website. A black city is always a safe choice too but try to get what you really love and enjoy--you can always look at several of the bags to compare the leather to get a better idea as they are all sometimes unique although the newer leathers look more uniform to me but it is all natural leather so it is going to vary. Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Angie43

Loulou2015 said:


> I will have to defer to one of the experts or more experienced aficionados--but what did you think when you saw the bags in the store? the black city or ME? where they in stock? I think you might want to go back and look some more or buy online if they don't have what you want, from a place with a good reputation with a solid return policy and then purchase one or the other or both and then return what you don't like. There is also pre-loved-- opens up many options and a greater learning curve--as there are greater options but also ways to go awry. If you are in the new market, I think Barneys is pretty good with online returns...I just checked online and it looks like they have the black city goatskin ME with light gold (that to me would be a good choice if you like ME)--I would call them to make sure of the metal color though as photos can be misleading. Silver is nice too if available. I have read here that the new agneau/lamb 2015 year leathers are not too thin, but some complain they are too shiny, but it may vary and it may mellow, etc. you just have to see in person what you think and like. Also beware that sometimes they advertise chèvre (goat) leather online when its not--if it matters to you, call and confirm first, have them read the label, etc.--not sure why they don't correct the website. A black city is always a safe choice too but try to get what you really love and enjoy--you can always look at several of the bags to compare the leather to get a better idea as they are all sometimes unique although the newer leathers look more uniform to me but it is all natural leather so it is going to vary. Good luck and happy shopping!


Loulou2015 Thank you for your reply and knowledge. I went back to the store and yes, both were in stock and so is a City black with ggh. The leather on the City Black with ggh was gorgeous, thick and supple! But I just cannot get over the yellow gold. The leather on the classic black city was slightly thinner, very distressed and a little shiny.. so in the end I picked the ME with the pale gold hardware instead. I love it~ the chevre leather will really stand up to me being a klutz and still being able to look stylish!


----------



## Loulou2015

Angie43 said:


> Loulou2015 Thank you for your reply and knowledge. I went back to the store and yes, both were in stock and so is a City black with ggh. The leather on the City Black with ggh was gorgeous, thick and supple! But I just cannot get over the yellow gold. The leather on the classic black city was slightly thinner, very distressed and a little shiny.. so in the end I picked the ME with the pale gold hardware instead. I love it~ the chevre leather will really stand up to me being a klutz and still being able to look stylish!


Congrats!! Sounds like a winner! Enjoy!


----------



## Catcook

Is anyone up?  I need to make a decision in the next hour, tops, between a Black Velo mini RGGH (2012), and a Black Work RGGH (2011).  The purpose is mainly for work/work travel.  I think the leather might be better on the Work. Input welcome, and thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321871629581?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252110714305?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## s.tighe

Catcook said:


> Is anyone up?  I need to make a decision in the next hour, tops, between a Black Velo mini RGGH (2012), and a Black Work RGGH (2011).  The purpose is mainly for work/work travel.  I think the leather might be better on the Work. Input welcome, and thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321871629581?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252110714305?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I hope you got the RGGH Work. I clicked the link and saw that the listing ended. Depends on how you're going to use it for work, but I think the Work is a much prettier bag than the Velo in general, and the RGGH on black is beautiful


----------



## Catcook

s.tighe said:


> I hope you got the RGGH Work. I clicked the link and saw that the listing ended. Depends on how you're going to use it for work, but I think the Work is a much prettier bag than the Velo in general, and the RGGH on black is beautiful




I did! Thank you for your comment, I feel better after hearing from an expert like you! [emoji3]


----------



## s.tighe

Catcook said:


> I did! Thank you for your comment, I feel better after hearing from an expert like you! [emoji3]




You're very welcome! But I am far from an expert  I'm more of a hyper-detail obsessed  analytical Bal nerd with strong opinions! LOL. I bow down to the true experts who have been walking these cyber hallways for a decade or more, and who have owned more bags in any given year than I'll see in a lifetime!


----------



## Catcook

s.tighe said:


> You're very welcome! But I am far from an expert  I'm more of a hyper-detail obsessed  analytical Bal nerd with strong opinions! LOL. I bow down to the true experts who have been walking these cyber hallways for a decade or more, and who have owned more bags in any given year than I'll see in a lifetime!




The 2011 RGGH Work arrived this morning! It's wonderful, thanks again. I'm quite new, so I consider you an expert, and the others like Conni and Saira are legends. [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Catcook said:


> The 2011 RGGH Work arrived this morning! It's wonderful, thanks again. I'm quite new, so I consider you an expert, and the others like Conni and Saira are legends. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149768


Pretttttttttty!


----------



## lolamagnolia

Hi I am relatively new here. I purchased a class click arena (I think that is the name) on poshmark. Just wanted to know if it was authentic. Can I post a pic here? Or is there another thread for that?


----------



## lolamagnolia

Here is another pic


----------



## Catcook

lolamagnolia said:


> Here is another pic




Hi, there a whole thread dedicated to authentication. It's in the shopping section, I believe, and it has authenticate in the title. Include pics of the front and bag of the tag and several more of exterior. I'm sure the ladies will help you out.


----------



## muchstuff

lolamagnolia said:


> Here is another pic



Your cute little purse is called a click and the classic part of the name refers to the type of hardware. As Catcook mentioned, if you go to the shopping forum (look below the title "Balenciaga" to the subtitles underneath) there will be an "Authenticate this" thread where you can post your pics. Definitely a learning curve in where to post, the amount of info and expertise here is unbelievable!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  Does anyone know if Holiday Hamilton Bordeaux is referred to as Red?  Or is there another real red color released for holiday Hamilton?  I really need to know before I pull the trigger [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  Does anyone know if Holiday Hamilton Bordeaux is referred to as Red?  Or is there another real red color released for holiday Hamilton?  I really need to know before I pull the trigger [emoji4]




Yes, there were two Holiday Seasons with Hamilton leather - one with a true red and the year before there was a bordeaux. The season with Bordeaux only came with the Giant hardware though, Gold and Silver.

The year with the brighter/true red was the year with the regular brushed champagne hardware.


----------



## casseyelsie

Livia1 said:


> Yes, there were two Holiday Seasons with Hamilton leather - one with a true red and the year before there was a bordeaux. The season with Bordeaux only came with the Giant hardware though, Gold and Silver.
> 
> The year with the brighter/true red was the year with the regular brushed champagne hardware.




Oohhh!  Err I got overly excited n already requested for authentication.  [emoji8] Thanks SO MUCH for such a helpful info.  

I'm half hearted now because I definitely prefer brighter red anytime!  But I'm afraid my expectation to find the rare bag is unrealistic.  I really think to think hard....[emoji37]


----------



## Livia1

casseyelsie said:


> Oohhh!  Err I got overly excited n already requested for authentication.  [emoji8] Thanks SO MUCH for such a helpful info.
> 
> I'm half hearted now because I definitely prefer brighter red anytime!  But I'm afraid my expectation to find the rare bag is unrealistic.  I really think to think hard....[emoji37]




I saw that you posted a Hamilton in the "Authenticate This" thread and it looks authentic to me but does not as stated have rose gold but in fact gold hardware.

I like bordeaux but I love a bright red and let me tell you, the red Hamilton is a stunning red. I know it can be frustrating when you can't find the bag you're looking for but trust me, one will show up.
Don't settle for anything else.

I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## goldendoodle

Hi, can anyone answer this question for me: What are my options?  I bought a Balenciaga City before knowing enough about them.  Now, far too late to initiate a dispute, I found it to be fake.  I know, live and learn... but can I sell it at all?  Not claiming it to be authentic?  Is it unethical to sell it at all?  Any thoughts?  knowing it isn't authentic makes me not want to carry it, so I'd like to get rid of it.  TIA!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I cannot imagine being able to fit your school papers in a City, Work, Day, or Velo.  I used to be a teacher and had to push a crate on wheels.  That being said, the Day strap is comfortable.  Buy what you like for a bag and use something far more utilitarian for carrying your school papers, like a rolling laptop bag or plastic crate on wheels or heavy duty canvas tote (ouch my shoulder and neck hurts just thinking about carrying something filled that heavy).  



Dingaling1987 said:


> Hi ladies, I just got a preowned City and I am so in love with the softness of the leather. But the city tends to be on the small side for me (I'm a teacher so often have to bring home piles of papers to grade). I came across a pre-owned Day in burgundy and I'm contemplating if I should get that now, especially because I love hobo bags. But the thing that's holding me back (other than the price of course) is not being sure of the comfy-ness of the shoulder strap? I was pleasantly surprised by how comfortable the City shoulder strap is, even when the bag is weighed down by papers, but I'm worried that the Day wouldn't be as comfy to carry heavy since the strap is the rounded type that might not distribute weight as well. Can anyone who has both bags give me any advice? Much appreciated!


----------



## s.tighe

Catcook said:


> The 2011 RGGH Work arrived this morning! It's wonderful, thanks again. I'm quite new, so I consider you an expert, and the others like Conni and Saira are legends. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149768




Did you find this to be heavy to carry because of the giant hardware? I've been traveling a lot lately and need a larger carry on, but my one experience with giant hardware was a day bag and I found it surprisingly heavy. Curious to know how you found your work bag to be? TIA


----------



## Catcook

s.tighe said:


> Did you find this to be heavy to carry because of the giant hardware? I've been traveling a lot lately and need a larger carry on, but my one experience with giant hardware was a day bag and I found it surprisingly heavy. Curious to know how you found your work bag to be? TIA




I was worried about that too, but the only time I felt it digging into my forearm was when I had 2 sodas and a water in it (bigger plastic bottles). Otherwise no problem at all. I had a bunch of stuff in it the whole trip and was overall super pleased with the weight. It fit over my shoulder just fine as well, even with a jacket. [emoji1]


----------



## s.tighe

Catcook said:


> I was worried about that too, but the only time I felt it digging into my forearm was when I had 2 sodas and a water in it (bigger plastic bottles). Otherwise no problem at all. I had a bunch of stuff in it the whole trip and was overall super pleased with the weight. It fit over my shoulder just fine as well, even with a jacket. [emoji1]



Great info! Thank you!


----------



## Loulou2015

goldendoodle said:


> Hi, can anyone answer this question for me: What are my options?  I bought a Balenciaga City before knowing enough about them.  Now, far too late to initiate a dispute, I found it to be fake.  I know, live and learn... but can I sell it at all?  Not claiming it to be authentic?  Is it unethical to sell it at all?  Any thoughts?  knowing it isn't authentic makes me not want to carry it, so I'd like to get rid of it.  TIA!


Cute doggy! Sorry to hear about your dilemma. I am a newbie and will be interested to hear other's opinions as I think a lot of folks feel very strongly against fakes--without knowing all the pros and cons, I think you should be able to sell it listing it very clearly and repeatedly that it is a replica and not authentic, and then marking "replica" on the tag or interior, to try to keep someone from cheating an innocent person like yourself in the future...


----------



## Catcook

goldendoodle said:


> Hi, can anyone answer this question for me: What are my options?  I bought a Balenciaga City before knowing enough about them.  Now, far too late to initiate a dispute, I found it to be fake.  I know, live and learn... but can I sell it at all?  Not claiming it to be authentic?  Is it unethical to sell it at all?  Any thoughts?  knowing it isn't authentic makes me not want to carry it, so I'd like to get rid of it.  TIA!




Hi, I was thinking about your question and took a look at Bbags on Mercari. There are a fair number of replicas on there for low prices. If you do want to sell as inspired, it may be a good option.  From the comments, I think the buyers know (hopefully) they are purchasing a lookalike.


----------



## goldendoodle

Catcook said:


> Hi, I was thinking about your question and took a look at Bbags on Mercari. There are a fair number of replicas on there for low prices. If you do want to sell as inspired, it may be a good option.  From the comments, I think the buyers know (hopefully) they are purchasing a lookalike.



Thank you Catcook- I will check it out!  I know I will still be out several hundred dollars, but as it is I am out the whole  price I paid


----------



## muchstuff

goldendoodle said:


> Thank you Catcook- I will check it out!  I know I will still be out several hundred dollars, but as it is I am out the whole  price I paid



Am I wrong or have I read that it's actually illegal to sell a replica of certain companies? This statement is on Real Deal Collections website:

"Counterfeit items discovered will be destroyed and not returned to the consignor as federal law prohibits these items to be mailed."

I'd look into the legal aspects before I listed a counterfeit, even one listed as such.


----------



## Catcook

muchstuff said:


> Am I wrong or have I read that it's actually illegal to sell a replica of certain companies? This statement is on Real Deal Collections website:
> 
> 
> 
> "Counterfeit items discovered will be destroyed and not returned to the consignor as federal law prohibits these items to be mailed."
> 
> 
> 
> I'd look into the legal aspects before I listed a counterfeit, even one listed as such.




Oh gosh, that's another good point along w the ethical concerns.  For me, it wouldn't be worth s few hundred bucks.


----------



## s.tighe

Loulou2015 said:


> Cute doggy! Sorry to hear about your dilemma. I am a newbie and will be interested to hear other's opinions as I think a lot of folks feel very strongly against fakes--without knowing all the pros and cons, I think you should be able to sell it listing it very clearly and repeatedly that it is a replica and not authentic, and then marking "replica" on the tag or interior, to try to keep someone from cheating an innocent person like yourself in the future...



Where did you buy the bag? Most reputable consignors have a lifetime authenticity guarantee. If you bought it off of ebay, I would still see what my options are... I guess it depends on how long you've had it (months? a year?). The truth is, you never know until you try. I have returned things under the most unlikely of cirucumstances, even where there were no return policies. Of course I haven't done so frivolously or simply for buyer's remorse reasons, but if something is either counterfeit or or not as described in any way, then you have a favorable case for yourself. It just takes plausible grounds for the return, determination, persistence and being armed with al of the facts and information (receipts, emails, dates of transaction, etc). If you know who you bought it from, you can try contacting them directly if you still have the contact info. Even begrudgingly, some sellers on ebay will realize that taking a return is better than getting negative feedback. If that doesn't work, you can remind them that selling counterfeit items as authentic is a federal offense, and sometimes just being reminded that they have broken a law and could be reported is motivation enough, particularly if it is someone who is repeatedly selling fakes. They should be caught, but they don't want to be. If you're not up for all of that rigamarole, and try to resell yourself, I think you will be fine if you clearly state that it is a replica. Holy smokes, if Rebecca Minkoff hasn't been taken to court for all the Balenciaga and Chanel designs she's ripped off, you're not going to get taken to the slammer for honestly stating that something is a replica and trying to sell it!!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Anyone on here wearing a grey City last night in Lexington, KY???


----------



## goldendoodle

s.tighe said:


> Where did you buy the bag? Most reputable consignors have a lifetime authenticity guarantee. If you bought it off of ebay, I would still see what my options are... I guess it depends on how long you've had it (months? a year?). The truth is, you never know until you try. I have returned things under the most unlikely of cirucumstances, even where there were no return policies. Of course I haven't done so frivolously or simply for buyer's remorse reasons, but if something is either counterfeit or or not as described in any way, then you have a favorable case for yourself. It just takes plausible grounds for the return, determination, persistence and being armed with al of the facts and information (receipts, emails, dates of transaction, etc). If you know who you bought it from, you can try contacting them directly if you still have the contact info. Even begrudgingly, some sellers on ebay will realize that taking a return is better than getting negative feedback. If that doesn't work, you can remind them that selling counterfeit items as authentic is a federal offense, and sometimes just being reminded that they have broken a law and could be reported is motivation enough, particularly if it is someone who is repeatedly selling fakes. They should be caught, but they don't want to be. If you're not up for all of that rigamarole, and try to resell yourself, I think you will be fine if you clearly state that it is a replica. Holy smokes, if Rebecca Minkoff hasn't been taken to court for all the Balenciaga and Chanel designs she's ripped off, you're not going to get taken to the slammer for honestly stating that something is a replica and trying to sell it!!



I bought it 6 months ago, in April, the seller claimed ignorance when I recently contacted her, said she had no idea, bought it used and later sold it, ebay and paypal have a time limit, which I had exceeded.  So I just felt like a fool and swallowed the loss...
Now, today, I contacted paypal and spoke to someone who told me TOMORROW is the time limit for a refund dispute!!!  I am so glad I brought this up again!!  I have faith that paypal will come through for me-Yay!
Thanks to all who gave their input on this matter!


----------



## muchstuff

goldendoodle said:


> I bought it 6 months ago, in April, the seller claimed ignorance when I recently contacted her, said she had no idea, bought it used and later sold it, ebay and paypal have a time limit, which I had exceeded.  So I just felt like a fool and swallowed the loss...
> Now, today, I contacted paypal and spoke to someone who told me TOMORROW is the time limit for a refund dispute!!!  I am so glad I brought this up again!!  I have faith that paypal will come through for me-Yay!
> Thanks to all who gave their input on this matter!



Good for you! Please keep us posted


----------



## Loulou2015

s.tighe said:


> Where did you buy the bag? Most reputable consignors have a lifetime authenticity guarantee. If you bought it off of ebay, I would still see what my options are... I guess it depends on how long you've had it (months? a year?). The truth is, you never know until you try. I have returned things under the most unlikely of cirucumstances, even where there were no return policies. Of course I haven't done so frivolously or simply for buyer's remorse reasons, but if something is either counterfeit or or not as described in any way, then you have a favorable case for yourself. It just takes plausible grounds for the return, determination, persistence and being armed with al of the facts and information (receipts, emails, dates of transaction, etc). If you know who you bought it from, you can try contacting them directly if you still have the contact info. Even begrudgingly, some sellers on ebay will realize that taking a return is better than getting negative feedback. If that doesn't work, you can remind them that selling counterfeit items as authentic is a federal offense, and sometimes just being reminded that they have broken a law and could be reported is motivation enough, particularly if it is someone who is repeatedly selling fakes. They should be caught, but they don't want to be. If you're not up for all of that rigamarole, and try to resell yourself, I think you will be fine if you clearly state that it is a replica. Holy smokes, if Rebecca Minkoff hasn't been taken to court for all the Balenciaga and Chanel designs she's ripped off, you're not going to get taken to the slammer for honestly stating that something is a replica and trying to sell it!!


Awesome! so glad to hear!


----------



## Loulou2015

s.tighe said:


> Where did you buy the bag? Most reputable consignors have a lifetime authenticity guarantee. If you bought it off of ebay, I would still see what my options are... I guess it depends on how long you've had it (months? a year?). The truth is, you never know until you try. I have returned things under the most unlikely of cirucumstances, even where there were no return policies. Of course I haven't done so frivolously or simply for buyer's remorse reasons, but if something is either counterfeit or or not as described in any way, then you have a favorable case for yourself. It just takes plausible grounds for the return, determination, persistence and being armed with al of the facts and information (receipts, emails, dates of transaction, etc). If you know who you bought it from, you can try contacting them directly if you still have the contact info. Even begrudgingly, some sellers on ebay will realize that taking a return is better than getting negative feedback. If that doesn't work, you can remind them that selling counterfeit items as authentic is a federal offense, and sometimes just being reminded that they have broken a law and could be reported is motivation enough, particularly if it is someone who is repeatedly selling fakes. They should be caught, but they don't want to be. If you're not up for all of that rigamarole, and try to resell yourself, I think you will be fine if you clearly state that it is a replica. Holy smokes, if Rebecca Minkoff hasn't been taken to court for all the Balenciaga and Chanel designs she's ripped off, you're not going to get taken to the slammer for honestly stating that something is a replica and trying to sell it!!


s.tighe!


----------



## casseyelsie

My bal 2005 black city from RealDealCollection has arrived.  Now I finally understand why bal fans r crazy about old leathers!  Gosh the difference between this preloved n my 2014 bought from store r so obvious!  I love my '05 already even though there r scuff on corners where colors had faded n also glazing issue.  My question.....is it possible to reglaze? 

Now that I've touch n feel good old leather, I am dying to find 04 egg plant First bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi ladies, any of u own marble design bag?  I'd like to hear review [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

casseyelsie said:


> My bal 2005 black city from RealDealCollection has arrived.  Now I finally understand why bal fans r crazy about old leathers!  Gosh the difference between this preloved n my 2014 bought from store r so obvious!  I love my '05 already even though there r scuff on corners where colors had faded n also glazing issue.  My question.....is it possible to reglaze?
> 
> Now that I've touch n feel good old leather, I am dying to find 04 egg plant First bag!



I purchased the other 2005 City from RDC just before you did...I contacted Lovin my Bags because the upper edges were cracked and the corners were a bit scuffed. They said no problem to fix and they have the bag at present. I won't have it until my layaway with RDC is paid off (they were very nice about sending the bag to LMB for repairs while it was still on layaway). I was quoted $125 for the upper edges and the corners, which I consider a pretty fair price! When I do get my bag I'll post before and after pics. And I'm also dying to find a 2004 eggplant!


----------



## mrob

Hi has anyone here had any experience with getting Balenciaga to replace the handles on their bag. I don't live near a store so haven't been able to get a quote or anything as to how much this costs. TIA


----------



## s.tighe

mrob said:


> Hi has anyone here had any experience with getting Balenciaga to replace the handles on their bag. I don't live near a store so haven't been able to get a quote or anything as to how much this costs. TIA




Long answer: Interestingly enough, yes. I went into the boutique to inquire about this about 4-6 months ago and they said it can be done, but only for current season or black agneau bags, since they always make black. I was quoted $325 and told it could take a long time (8 weeks) for a call back because they had to order handles. Well, it's been at least 4 months and I never heard back from them! And now that all that time has passed I decided I really don't care that much, so I never followed up either. I'm sure if I had stayed on top of it, it would have been possible. My handles might be sitting at the boutique for all I know, now that I think of it. 

Short answer: yes, per Bal boutique it can be done, but on black or current season only, and with a longish lead time. HTH!


----------



## casseyelsie

muchstuff said:


> I purchased the other 2005 City from RDC just before you did...I contacted Lovin my Bags because the upper edges were cracked and the corners were a bit scuffed. They said no problem to fix and they have the bag at present. I won't have it until my layaway with RDC is paid off (they were very nice about sending the bag to LMB for repairs while it was still on layaway). I was quoted $125 for the upper edges and the corners, which I consider a pretty fair price! When I do get my bag I'll post before and after pics. And I'm also dying to find a 2004 eggplant!




[emoji4] Thanks for info.  I'm not very impressed with LMB in my country so I might ask from another place for quote when I fly to to the city.  Yes, PLEASE show your b4 n after pics! 

Oh noooo u r my competitor [emoji24][emoji24] lol!  Hopefully my other bal wishlist won't have so much competitor [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

casseyelsie said:


> [emoji4] Thanks for info.  I'm not very impressed with LMB in my country so I might ask from another place for quote when I fly to to the city.  Yes, PLEASE show your b4 n after pics!
> 
> Oh noooo u r my competitor [emoji24][emoji24] lol!  Hopefully my other bal wishlist won't have so much competitor [emoji23]



I hope LMB does a good job, they seem to get some very nice comments on PF...also, RDC gave me several names of places for Bal repair...Art Bag, Leather Surgeons, Lovin' My Bags, and Rago Brothers.   And don't worry about the competition, I'm banned until the New Year!


----------



## mrob

s.tighe said:


> Long answer: Interestingly enough, yes. I went into the boutique to inquire about this about 4-6 months ago and they said it can be done, but only for current season or black agneau bags, since they always make black. I was quoted $325 and told it could take a long time (8 weeks) for a call back because they had to order handles. Well, it's been at least 4 months and I never heard back from them! And now that all that time has passed I decided I really don't care that much, so I never followed up either. I'm sure if I had stayed on top of it, it would have been possible. My handles might be sitting at the boutique for all I know, now that I think of it.
> 
> Short answer: yes, per Bal boutique it can be done, but on black or current season only, and with a longish lead time. HTH!



Hi thanks for the info! Mines a mRGGH black city so hopefully that's okay (assuming they'd just take the hardware of the current handles and put it on the new ones?)


----------



## Bags4Me2

muchstuff said:


> I purchased the other 2005 City from RDC just before you did...I contacted Lovin my Bags because the upper edges were cracked and the corners were a bit scuffed. They said no problem to fix and they have the bag at present. I won't have it until my layaway with RDC is paid off (they were very nice about sending the bag to LMB for repairs while it was still on layaway). I was quoted $125 for the upper edges and the corners, which I consider a pretty fair price! When I do get my bag I'll post before and after pics. And I'm also dying to find a 2004 eggplant!


Oh wow ... One of ya'll bought my 05! The second 05 Ztag was mine. I'm so happy she went to a true Bal lover plus a tPFer makes it that much better! You can now see and feel why we go crazy for oldies! You'll be in Heaven if you get an 05 A tag. TDF!!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Bags4Me2 said:


> Oh wow ... One of ya'll bought my 05! The second 05 Ztag was mine. I'm so happy she went to a true Bal lover plus a tPFer makes it that much better! You can now see and feel why we go crazy for oldies! You'll be in Heaven if you get an 05 A tag. TDF!!!!  Enjoy!!!!



That would be casseyelsie, I bought mine just before the second one was posted!


----------



## midniteluna

Does anyone know what model is this and if it is available to purchase from the Balenciaga store itself or online? I've been searching without much result and I love this particular design!!


----------



## casseyelsie

muchstuff said:


> That would be casseyelsie, I bought mine just before the second one was posted!




REALLY??  Wow I will check tag of my 05 once I'm home! Lol 

I really love the leather a lot. Now I have to find out where to do the peeled glazing n to retouch corners.  In my country, it's SUPER HARD to find people or shop who repair bags [emoji20]


----------



## casseyelsie

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3160801
> 
> Does anyone know what model is this and if it is available to purchase from the Balenciaga store itself or online? I've been searching without much result and I love this particular design!!




Love that design too!  Any idea what's the name?


----------



## lesAdrets

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3160801
> 
> Does anyone know what model is this and if it is available to purchase from the Balenciaga store itself or online? I've been searching without much result and I love this particular design!!





casseyelsie said:


> Love that design too!  Any idea what's the name?



Hi. It's from the Papier line. I think only the black is available right now http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...860064/p.prod?ecid=NMAP_shoulder bags_desktop

If your heart is set on the black/white combo, I've seen it available in the A4 and A6 styles
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/mini-papier-a4-zip-around-leather-shoulder-bag-482974.html
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod180860061&cmCat=product


----------



## mrob

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3160801
> 
> Does anyone know what model is this and if it is available to purchase from the Balenciaga store itself or online? I've been searching without much result and I love this particular design!!



Matchesfashion has it in black and Mytheresa has it in beige and black too. Haven't seen it anywhere in that colour way though.


----------



## midniteluna

lesAdrets said:


> Hi. It's from the Papier line. I think only the black is available right now http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...860064/p.prod?ecid=NMAP_shoulder bags_desktop
> 
> If your heart is set on the black/white combo, I've seen it available in the A4 and A6 styles
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/mini-papier-a4-zip-around-leather-shoulder-bag-482974.html
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod180860061&cmCat=product




Thank you! I went on the website and the price is equivalent almost to a city or town or first :,(  i saw this wallet from the Reebonz website but don't recall actually seeing it in the boutiques or Balenciaga site itself..is this an old obscure design?


----------



## ohricochet

Does anyone know if the City with the giant gold or silver hardware ever go on sale? I want one really badly but I have to stick to a budget because I want a Prada too :'(


----------



## lesAdrets

midniteluna said:


> Thank you! I went on the website and the price is equivalent almost to a city or town or first :,(  i saw this wallet from the Reebonz website but don't recall actually seeing it in the boutiques or Balenciaga site itself..is this an old obscure design?
> View attachment 3161864



Sorry - I'm not as familiar with the Bal SLGs  
Hopefully someone else can help you, or maybe try the accessories thread in the Style Reference forum http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-discussion-thread-91619-3.html#post1762379


----------



## muchstuff

Bags4Me2 said:


> Oh wow ... One of ya'll bought my 05! The second 05 Ztag was mine. I'm so happy she went to a true Bal lover plus a tPFer makes it that much better! You can now see and feel why we go crazy for oldies! You'll be in Heaven if you get an 05 A tag. TDF!!!!  Enjoy!!!!



Funny you should say there's an 05 A tag on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-2005-City-A-tag-Black-Chevre-well-loved-condition-/281832547978?hash=item419e87668a:g:grsAAOSwl9BWJIDt


----------



## midniteluna

mrob said:


> Matchesfashion has it in black and Mytheresa has it in beige and black too. Haven't seen it anywhere in that colour way though.




Thanks for letting me know! Alas! I want it in other colors..black and beige are like my last options [emoji17] do you by any chance know if this wallet is a Balenciaga regular collection? I haven't seen it around but found it in Reebonz
Maybe others in TPF can help me in this?


----------



## mrob

midniteluna said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Alas! I want it in other colors..black and beige are like my last options [emoji17] do you by any chance know if this wallet is a Balenciaga regular collection? I haven't seen it around but found it in Reebonz
> Maybe others in TPF can help me in this?
> View attachment 3162572



Hi sorry I don't know about this one.


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! Saw it for sale and of course is not authentic! does this purse looks like authentic ones? Just wondering! Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3160801
> 
> Does anyone know what model is this and if it is available to purchase from the Balenciaga store itself or online? I've been searching without much result and I love this particular design!!



Here's one in lavender...I've posted on the authenticate this thread

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-cross-body-bag-pink-lavender-5432533/?tref=category


----------



## PurseAddict17

Hello everyone! I am new to the purseblog and was wondering where I should go if I want to ask a question about my balenciaga bag? I usually never buy bags online except from known retailers but I found a to-die-for mini metallic edge in a burgundy on reebonz and risked the authenticity because I can't find the bag in stores with SHW. *****************.com "authenticated" it for me but the fact that I can't find this model with this hardware anywhere worries me! Help! Did I just extremely over pay for a fake or under pay for a new season bag? Lol!


----------



## Livia1

PurseAddict17 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the purseblog and was wondering where I should go if I want to ask a question about my balenciaga bag? I usually never buy bags online except from known retailers but I found a to-die-for mini metallic edge in a burgundy on reebonz and risked the authenticity because I can't find the bag in stores with SHW. *****************.com "authenticated" it for me but the fact that I can't find this model with this hardware anywhere worries me! Help! Did I just extremely over pay for a fake or under pay for a new season bag? Lol!




You can post questions regarding authenticity in this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I hope LMB does a good job, they seem to get some very nice comments on PF...also, RDC gave me several names of places for Bal repair...Art Bag, Leather Surgeons, Lovin' My Bags, and Rago Brothers.   And don't worry about the competition, I'm banned until the New Year!



Not sure about repair but Art Bag will not clean Bal bags, at least not the handles.

I went in and showed them my '05 Olive, wanted the handles cleaned. They said nope, no way, no how. 
They were very polite, but gave me the impression they don't like working on Bal bags at all.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Not sure about repair but Art Bag will not clean Bal bags, at least not the handles.
> 
> I went in and showed them my '05 Olive, wanted the handles cleaned. They said nope, no way, no how.
> They were very polite, but gave me the impression they don't like working on Bal bags at all.



Interesting, have you found a way to clean your handles?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Interesting, have you found a way to clean your handles?



No. I know people here have had good results with LMB, but I'm not comfortable sending my bags in.

The guy at Art Bag told me it's impossible to get oil out of the handles. He said all you can do is to dye it.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. My sister requested me to ask opinion on Balenciaga bag. She is looking for a bag that can comfortably fit 13" laptop, an A4 file. She is already in college now and plan to use the bag as long term day to day bag. She also want the bag to have shoulder or crossbody bag. But I told her Balenciaga is not a sturdy bag and does not have compartment inside so I think Balenciaga is not so suitable for her requirement. Am I right? Anyway in case I am wrong, can u ladies please help recommend the best Balenciaga bag for her? Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## lovebbag0729

Work can fit 13" laptop and A4 file and  work can fit these two things in one time


----------



## elvernelaine

I'am newbie for Balenciaga but so in love with bag fr few years back, now I would like to buy the 2nd balen city bag but still comparing which one between 2 colours, either turquoise or anthracite , both are same with Gghw, need inputs from the balen lovers, thank you much.


----------



## muchstuff

elvernelaine said:


> I'am newbie for Balenciaga but so in love with bag fr few years back, now I would like to buy the 2nd balen city bag but still comparing which one between 2 colours, either turquoise or anthracite , both are same with Gghw, need inputs from the balen lovers, thank you much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173727
> View attachment 3173728



Both are gorgeous but the anthra is my fave.


----------



## mrob

elvernelaine said:


> I'am newbie for Balenciaga but so in love with bag fr few years back, now I would like to buy the 2nd balen city bag but still comparing which one between 2 colours, either turquoise or anthracite , both are same with Gghw, need inputs from the balen lovers, thank you much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173727
> View attachment 3173728



I would vote for anthracite personally - I had it with GSH and found it a great go with anything colour.


----------



## Catcook

I have a similar question - I need to decide between Crocus, Lagon, and Gris Tarmac RH cities.  I already have Outremer, Ink, Sorbet, black (GRGH Work), and Pommier.  I'd love to hear your thoughts! [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Catcook

mrob said:


> I would vote for anthracite personally - I had it with GSH and found it a great go with anything colour.




+1 - that's a really beautiful anthracite!


----------



## mrob

Catcook said:


> I have a similar question - I need to decide between Crocus, Lagon, and Gris Tarmac RH cities.  I already have Outremer, Ink, Sorbet, black (GRGH Work), and Pommier.  I'd love to hear your thoughts! [emoji4][emoji7]



Personally I vote for Gris Tarmac as again it's a great go with anything colour - plus you don't have any grey in your current collection. But it's all down to which your heart most desires. Good luck choosing


----------



## Catcook

mrob said:


> Personally I vote for Gris Tarmac as again it's a great go with anything colour - plus you don't have any grey in your current collection. But it's all down to which your heart most desires. Good luck choosing




Thank you mrob!  That was my first instinct, but the pretty colors are oh so alluring.  [emoji15]


----------



## LilHannah

Hi!
What would be the best choice of color for first time buying weekender? Trying to decide but so hard since there are so many gorgeous colors. I'm leaning towards black or Caramel but open to other options too. TIA!


----------



## mrob

LilHannah said:


> Hi!
> What would be the best choice of color for first time buying weekender? Trying to decide but so hard since there are so many gorgeous colors. I'm leaning towards black or Caramel but open to other options too. TIA!



Personally - being your first bag - I would go for black as its a classic colour, goes with everything and you won't have to worry about it showing marks/any other signs of wear. But it all depends on what you will get the most use/enjoyment from yourself. Good luck choosing


----------



## abs914

When I bought my city last month I noticed that one of the seams wasn't cleanly stitched (hope I'm describing that right), but the SA said it was normal. He showed me how the other black RH cities I was choosing from also had that same situation on the bottom of the bags. But now I'm seeing there are two of them. For the cost of the bag, I'm thinking this isn't how it's supposed to be. But maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## keywi100

ohricochet said:


> Does anyone know if the City with the giant gold or silver hardware ever go on sale? I want one really badly but I have to stick to a budget because I want a Prada too :'(



Hi- I see a new black city with silver hardware on hgbagsonline.com. They usually have coupon codes on Facebook too that can be applied to the sale.


----------



## LilHannah

mrob said:


> Personally - being your first bag - I would go for black as its a classic colour, goes with everything and you won't have to worry about it showing marks/any other signs of wear. But it all depends on what you will get the most use/enjoyment from yourself. Good luck choosing



Thank you! I was thinking the same!


----------



## abs914

abs914 said:


> When I bought my city last month I noticed that one of the seams wasn't cleanly stitched (hope I'm describing that right), but the SA said it was normal. He showed me how the other black RH cities I was choosing from also had that same situation on the bottom of the bags. But now I'm seeing there are two of them. For the cost of the bag, I'm thinking this isn't how it's supposed to be. But maybe I'm mistaken?
> 
> View attachment 3178065
> View attachment 3178066
> View attachment 3178067




Anyone?? TIA &#128578;


----------



## denimcococabas

I hope this isn't a dumb question but what exactly is the "Hamilton"? From what I have seen on here in terms of pics referencing a Hamilton they just look like regular Bal styles... Anyone?


----------



## mrob

denimcococabas said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question but what exactly is the "Hamilton"? From what I have seen on here in terms of pics referencing a Hamilton they just look like regular Bal styles... Anyone?



It refers to the leather. Hamilton leather is goatskin whereas regular Bal styles are made with lambskin. The Hamilton styles are more structured because of this.


----------



## Loulou2015

abs914 said:


> Anyone?? TIA &#128578;


Seems odd to me, but I was waiting on someone with more expertise in this area...is it just the end of a thread that is sticking out? and then is it a crease/fold or tuck in the leather, or is it a distressed area?


----------



## MAGJES

abs914 said:


> When I bought my city last month I noticed that one of the seams wasn't cleanly stitched (hope I'm describing that right), but the SA said it was normal. He showed me how the other black RH cities I was choosing from also had that same situation on the bottom of the bags. But now I'm seeing there are two of them. For the cost of the bag, I'm thinking this isn't how it's supposed to be. But maybe I'm mistaken?
> 
> View attachment 3178065
> View attachment 3178066
> View attachment 3178067



From what I can see from the photos it looks like the stitching might not be "clipped" maybe....at the end before a new stitching begins?  I checked out a few of my bags and do see similar stitching. Please be aware though that this to me would be different than a stitch that is not attached, missing or simply cut. The "un-clipped" stitching imo is secure or at least they are on my bags and have not come loose. I know that Chanel Flap bags have a common stitching problem that is considered normal as well......located where the flap opens and closes....the stitching becomes loose.  I know this is not the same thing but wanted to point out that sometimes workmanship is not always 100% perfect.  Nothing wrong with that!  .  It's who you are and you need to be 100% happy with your Balenciaga purchase!  It sounds like you have access to b&m stores that carry Bal bags so maybe shopping day inspecting bags that are more to your liking?  It could be a fun Bal day!


----------



## piosavsfan

I have been very impatiently waiting for my first Bal - blue lavender city from ******. I had to change delivery to a UPS store since it requires a signature and I'm never home for deliveries, but it delayed delivery by like two days. Aghh!!! Hopefully I can get it on Monday, I can't wait anymore!


----------



## soph1372

Hey girls! I need your help to make the my decision! I have found this balenciaga (AUTHENTIC!!) velo bag from 2012 for only 150 euro! should i go for it even though the corners are a bit scruffy? and does anybody know a way of repairing them?
thank you!


----------



## Livia1

soph1372 said:


> Hey girls! I need your help to make the my decision! I have found this balenciaga (AUTHENTIC!!) velo bag from 2012 for only 150 euro! should i go for it even though the corners are a bit scruffy? and does anybody know a way of repairing them?
> 
> thank you!




The bag is fake.


----------



## soph1372

Livia1 said:


> The bag is fake.



oh no really+ how can you tell :O


----------



## Livia1

soph1372 said:


> oh no really+ how can you tell :O




We don't give out that information [emoji4]
If you want a second opinion, please post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread.


----------



## soph1372

Livia1 said:


> We don't give out that information [emoji4]
> If you want a second opinion, please post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread.


Okay thank you! is it very obvious that it is fake because i have an authentic city that i bought from the balenciaga store and it looks the same! :O


----------



## ladybeaumont

Do their wallets come with a dust bag or at least a box? I ordered one from NM and it just came wrapped in paper.


----------



## Livia1

ladybeaumont said:


> Do their wallets come with a dust bag or at least a box? I ordered one from NM and it just came wrapped in paper.




Wallets comes with dustbag and box though they do not always include the box. I would call and ask them to send you the dustbag [emoji4]


----------



## ladybeaumont

Livia1 said:


> Wallets comes with dustbag and box though they do not always include the box. I would call and ask them to send you the dustbag [emoji4]



Thanks! I'll do that. I'm so used to the department stores (like NM and Saks) not sending a box but I at least want the dust bag!


----------



## htjytd

I have a whole spare room you could keep those pretty bals in!  I wouldn't mind


----------



## Livia1

soph1372 said:


> Hey girls! I need your help to make the my decision! I have found this balenciaga (AUTHENTIC!!) velo bag from 2012 for only 150 euro! should i go for it even though the corners are a bit scruffy? and does anybody know a way of repairing them?
> thank you!



Hi there.
I just saw that you posted more pics in the authenticate this thread and I just wanted to say that the bag _might _actually be authentic. You'll still need to post more and clearer pics to be sure.
I'm so sorry but the pics you posted in this thread was not good enough and I was on my phone ... of course, I should not have been so adamant.
Again, sorry and good luck


----------



## mrsgrd

Hi there ladies!! Just purchased my first city bag with metallic edge! So in love!!!!


----------



## Catcook

Hi ladies, 

I'm deciding between a Black 2014 City either with silver hardware or rose gold (both g12). I've ALWAYS wanted a bag with silver hardware, but I love the black/rose gold combo.  I have a black Work with rose gold that I love SO much.  I carry Cities way more often than the Work so I'm not too worried about having a duplicate bag.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!!!! 

Thanks! 
Catherine


----------



## Catcook

mrsgrd said:


> Hi there ladies!! Just purchased my first city bag with metallic edge! So in love!!!!




I'm jealous! Hopefully more will appear on the preloved market in the next year or two so they are more affordable. Love that bag!


----------



## ohricochet

I just purchased my very first Bal city in g12 rose gold hardware! So excited for it to come. It's pre-owned and the hardware isn't as... Shiny as id like it to be. Wondering if anyone polishes their hardware?


----------



## Andrea777

Need advice girls: should I have Balenciaga certified repair shop put strap on work bag or sell and buy city or part time? Love size of work but needs strap or it will sit in closet and collect more dust


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Need advice girls: should I have Balenciaga certified repair shop put strap on work bag or sell and buy city or part time? Love size of work but needs strap or it will sit in closet and collect more dust



If you check some of the other threads here the Bal stores in the US are now selling long straps...not sure which particular stores.


----------



## jen1801

Hi everyone! Does balenciaga official website ever have sales? If so around what time? TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Andrea777

Doesn't have rings for strap so they would make them and strap for $300


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Doesn't have rings for strap so they would make them and strap for $300



Oh sorry, I should have realized that.


----------



## Conni618

Andrea777 said:


> Doesn't have rings for strap so they would make them and strap for $300



This is a surprise!  I'd love to know how, and where on the bag, they would put the rings. 

Can you share contact info for this repair shop?  Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> This is a surprise!  I'd love to know how, and where on the bag, they would put the rings.
> 
> Can you share contact info for this repair shop?  Thanks.



I guess it would depend on the colour of your bag, but could you have them put on the rings and still use the new Bal long strap?


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> I guess it would depend on the colour of your bag, but could you have them put on the rings and still use the new Bal long strap?



I've thought about it forever, mostly for a WE, which would be lovely with a shoulder strap.
I can't think of where one would attach a strap on the Work or the WE.  Both would need leather flaps on the sides for the rings, which would bend the bag in half when carrying it.  Or, as I tried and failed, a work-around using two straps, one looped up from both sides of each handle.  Gets very cumbersome and sloppy.  

So I'm wondering where on the bag, this shop was intending to attach the rings.  

I think the Velo works because it is narrower than the other bags.  It sacrifices the lovely drape for the ability to hang nicely from a long strap on either side. I guess we can't have it all.


----------



## Andrea777

Conni618 said:


> I've thought about it forever, mostly for a WE, which would be lovely with a shoulder strap.
> I can't think of where one would attach a strap on the Work or the WE.  Both would need leather flaps on the sides for the rings, which would bend the bag in half when carrying it.  Or, as I tried and failed, a work-around using two straps, one looped up from both sides of each handle.  Gets very cumbersome and sloppy.
> 
> So I'm wondering where on the bag, this shop was intending to attach the rings.
> 
> I think the Velo works because it is narrower than the other bags.  It sacrifices the lovely drape for the ability to hang nicely from a long strap on either side. I guess we can't have it all.



Velo is another front runner. Thanks I didn't think about the collapsing issue. They were going to put leather on sided and rings. Rago leather repair morristown nj.


----------



## Conni618

Andrea777 said:


> Velo is another front runner. Thanks I didn't think about the collapsing issue. They were going to put leather on sided and rings. Rago leather repair morristown nj.



Thank you!  It's great to know.  I'm not quite finished obsessing over a WE with a nice long strap.


----------



## CalamityMane

Can anyone point me in the direction of a source for locating a pencil case?


----------



## Andrea777

Conni618 said:


> Thank you!  It's great to know.  I'm not quite finished obsessing over a WE with a nice long strap.



I'm not done with idea yet, I would have a black reg hardware full time


----------



## Conni618

Andrea777 said:


> I'm not done with idea yet, I would have a black reg hardware full time



If you can get the leather flaps and rings on the sides, the new long black Bal strap would be authentic, and is $165.  

I keep buying Works because I love them, but sell them because of the "handle only,' issue.:rain:


----------



## Andrea777

Conni618 said:


> If you can get the leather flaps and rings on the sides, the new long black Bal strap would be authentic, and is $165.
> 
> I keep buying Works because I love them, but sell them because of the "handle only,' issue.:rain:



Yes, I decided that I was being silly and just bought a chevre part time and selling my work on ebay


----------



## Andrea777

Ok received my part time chevre and so stiff, my chevre hobo was buttery soft. Did the color refresh do this? I want it yummy soft!


----------



## Conni618

If by "color refresh," you mean it was dyed, then yes.  I'm sorry, someone should have alerted you.


----------



## Andrea777

Will chevre soft ever come back?


----------



## Duckyrain

jen1801 said:


> Hi everyone! Does balenciaga official website ever have sales? If so around what time? TIA [emoji4]


Most high end designers never have sales. Some stores might have some kind of sale but dont count on it. If you want a cheaper bag get it used.


----------



## Andrea777

I bought old city and having cobbler make black strap with hardware from city for strap for Work bag. I will post when my full time is ready. Black has faded to green tint but if I dye it will loss buttery soft leather feel


----------



## piosavsfan

I must say I didn't understand the infatuation with Bal leather until I got a Bal. I would look at the bags in store and the leather didn't seem all that special, wasn't soft, etc. Then I got a pre-owned excellent condition Blue Lavender City and the leather was kind of dry, but after using it for several weeks it has become so beautiful and buttery soft. Now I get it!


----------



## Andrea777

piosavsfan said:


> I must say I didn't understand the infatuation with Bal leather until I got a Bal. I would look at the bags in store and the leather didn't seem all that special, wasn't soft, etc. Then I got a pre-owned excellent condition Blue Lavender City and the leather was kind of dry, but after using it for several weeks it has become so beautiful and buttery soft. Now I get it!



Just don't dye it, in my experience ruins whole awesomeness of Bal bags


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Ok received my part time chevre and so stiff, my chevre hobo was buttery soft. Did the color refresh do this? I want it yummy soft!



Andrea do you know it was dyed for sure? I've seen a product online that says it can remove bad dye jobs, if you like I can get you the info...just to be clear, I've never tried it.


----------



## Andrea777

muchstuff said:


> Andrea do you know it was dyed for sure? I've seen a product online that says it can remove bad dye jobs, if you like I can get you the info...just to be clear, I've never tried it.



Yes, she had said color was refreshed and I didn't know that meant dyed until I questioned it when I felt leather. I returned. I bought an old city mini and sent strap to have changed to longer and black with original regular hardware. Bal is not kind in their service department and won't help you at all with repair if not 3 seasons or newer and receipt.


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Yes, she had said color was refreshed and I didn't know that meant dyed until I questioned it when I felt leather. I returned. I bought an old city mini and sent strap to have changed to longer and black with original regular hardware. Bal is not kind in their service department and won't help you at all with repair if not 3 seasons or newer and receipt.



Yeah, IMO "refreshed" is just a way of avoiding saying "dyed".


----------



## abs914

Going to Mexico tomorrow! Do I bring my crossbody city for dinners by the marina or just take along a more contemporary brand bag?


----------



## muchstuff

abs914 said:


> Going to Mexico tomorrow! Do I bring my crossbody city for dinners by the marina or just take along a more contemporary brand bag?



Personally I'd be going for something smaller, Mexico always makes me want to travel light!


----------



## Andrea777

muchstuff said:


> Personally I'd be going for something smaller, Mexico always makes me want to travel light!



I would think whatever looks best with your outfit, I often match my bag to my mood and outfit


----------



## nascar fan

Just popping in to post pics of bags I saw yesterday. Probably nothing new to you but I've never seen them before. Totally different leather, weight and feel


----------



## BeautyLin

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3238585
> View attachment 3238586
> 
> Just popping in to post pics of bags I saw yesterday. Probably nothing new to you but I've never seen them before. Totally different leather, weight and feel


Wow. It looks quite differemt. The more I look at it the more I like it because its different. Found it on the Balenciaga website for $2025 usd. Its made from calfskin leather. Does anyone know how the calfskin compares to the chevre/goatskin and the agneau/lambskin? Im new to balenciaga and have just started admiring them. Am hoping to get to my first one. The stock here in Canada seems to be quite dismal. The priceup to get from the states with the duties and fees and the currency exchange is disheartening.


----------



## muchstuff

BeautyLin said:


> Wow. It looks quite differemt. The more I look at it the more I like it because its different. Found it on the Balenciaga website for $2025 usd. Its made from calfskin leather. Does anyone know how the calfskin compares to the chevre/goatskin and the agneau/lambskin? Im new to balenciaga and have just started admiring them. Am hoping to get to my first one. The stock here in Canada seems to be quite dismal. The priceup to get from the states with the duties and fees and the currency exchange is disheartening.



We need a Canadian thread...where are you?


----------



## BeautyLin

Im in Toronto. Have been checking yorkdale and calling holts on bloor. Been ssking abiut the metallic edge though which they only have grey one and black one both in silver, I prefer gold.


----------



## BeautyLin




----------



## BeautyLin

Alright,  I have no idea how to post pictures but on neiman Marcus they have this new color cognac for the city which is super pretty and they have a metallic plate city which looks new too. Both available to preorder. So pretty


----------



## rileyhawaii

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3238585
> View attachment 3238586
> 
> Just popping in to post pics of bags I saw yesterday. Probably nothing new to you but I've never seen them before. Totally different leather, weight and feel


I actually just bought this bag from Neimans Yesterday! I had no intention of buying a purse but this one literally stopped me in my tracks. Its so nice because its a bit more structured than the typical balenciaga bag. I also love the grained Calf skin as it feels a bit more durable. Its still an incredibly light bag though! I am absolutely obsessed with it. And the contrast whip stitching is amazing!!


----------



## abs914

I put a scarf in my black City and now there's fuzz on the bag lining. Should I just use a lint roller? Or any other ideas?


----------



## Bbrat

Hello, everyone!  
I'm new to this forum, and I already love it!  
I would like to have my Part Time authenticated.  How do I go about having that done? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Bbrat said:


> Hello, everyone!
> I'm new to this forum, and I already love it!
> I would like to have my Part Time authenticated.  How do I go about having that done? Thank you!



Hi and welcome! Click on the Balenciaga Shopping link, then go onto the "authenticate this" thread. Please read the first post so you know what photos are required for authentication. Your photos need to be close up and clear. Good luck! (to post photos you can click on the attachment icon (the paperclip) and it'll open a window where you can attach photos. Just a hint, if you resize your photos so they're less than 2 MB you shouldn't have any problem with them loading.


----------



## Bbrat

Thank you so much!  Hopefully, I'll learn how to navigate this forum like a pro!


----------



## muchstuff

Bbrat said:


> Thank you so much!  Hopefully, I'll learn how to navigate this forum like a pro!



If you click the quote button your reply will generate an email to the person you're responding to telling them that they have been quoted.


----------



## jedan911

Hi all - any tips on how I can keep the string from my handles from peeling off? What I mean is when the handles rub together they end up looking like worn out shoe strings with the exposed inner layer. I just bought my first Balenciaga city in black and I'm worried just holding the handles is gonna cause the breakage. If there is some kind of product I can use or a way to properly hold the bag, please let me know. Any advice will help!


----------



## abs914

abs914 said:


> I put a scarf in my black City and now there's fuzz on the bag lining. Should I just use a lint roller? Or any other ideas?




Anyone? &#129303;


----------



## Stansy

abs914 said:


> Anyone? &#129303;



I would suggest turning the bag inside out and then using a moist/damp sponge. Go over the lining carefully. This should remove the fuzz.


----------



## muchstuff

abs914 said:


> Anyone? &#129303;



You could just sticky roller it...


----------



## Boutonneux

Hello 

I am new here and I have a question I hope someone can answer for me. I've had a good look around the forum and I can't find the answer to it. I don't even know if this is the correct place to ask so I apologise in advance if not!

I am saving for my first Balenciaga bag and it's going to take some time. Not a problem, I'm happy to wait but my only worry if if I can't get the one I want once I've saved enough up.

It's this one, nothing else even comes close, I am _dreaming_ about this bag ffs! 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/663491 in Gris Glace

I know this style is a classic so unlikely to be hard to get but it's the colour I'm worried about. What's the chances of it still being available in around 6 months?

Many thanks


----------



## kschock

I am receiving my 3rd Bbag tomorrow. Has anyone else owned a Boston? And do they like it?


----------



## Andrea777

I've done the unthinkable. I bought a RH Black Work and had authorized Balcneciaga repair shop add a strap. I get it on Thursday so excited. I'll post Full Time pics as soon as a get. Had to buy a mini city to use hardware for it to be authentic for strap. I went overboard on this, may have to sell to recoup.


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> I've done the unthinkable. I bought a RH Black Work and had authorized Balcneciaga repair shop add a strap. I get it on Thursday so excited. I'll post Full Time pics as soon as a get. Had to buy a mini city to use hardware for it to be authentic for strap. I went overboard on this, may have to sell to recoup.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## PikaboICU

Boutonneux said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here and I have a question I hope someone can answer for me. I've had a good look around the forum and I can't find the answer to it. I don't even know if this is the correct place to ask so I apologise in advance if not!
> 
> I am saving for my first Balenciaga bag and it's going to take some time. Not a problem, I'm happy to wait but my only worry if if I can't get the one I want once I've saved enough up.
> 
> It's this one, nothing else even comes close, I am _dreaming_ about this bag ffs!
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/663491 in Gris Glace
> 
> I know this style is a classic so unlikely to be hard to get but it's the colour I'm worried about. What's the chances of it still being available in around 6 months?
> 
> Many thanks




Greetings and welcome to TPF and to the Balenciaga Lover's Family. 

That's a fairly current bag so it should be available on other sites.. 
Have you considered looking for it on another site- one that offers AFFIRM?
This is a great financing place- Online approval within 2-3 minutes, you pay a small down payment, and then select to pay off the balance in 3, 6 or 12 payments.. 
You get the bag immediately, no waiting so it isn't like lay-away.

I've used Affirm now for 3 high cost purchases and I LOVE IT!!
Perhaps look into it-

If you prefer to wait, I'm sure you'll be able to find that same color & style again.
Even if it isn't on that site- it will pop up on another site..With current season bags, they seem to come back around often. You might end up a waiting a couple weeks but it will surface again.

Good Luck and :welcome2:


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings and welcome to TPF and to the Balenciaga Lover's Family.
> 
> That's a fairly current bag so it should be available on other sites..
> Have you considered looking for it on another site- one that offers AFFIRM?
> This is a great financing place- Online approval within 2-3 minutes, you pay a small down payment, and then select to pay off the balance in 3, 6 or 12 payments..
> You get the bag immediately, no waiting so it isn't like lay-away.
> 
> I've used Affirm now for 3 high cost purchases and I LOVE IT!!
> Perhaps look into it-
> 
> If you prefer to wait, I'm sure you'll be able to find that same color & style again.
> Even if it isn't on that site- it will pop up on another site..With current season bags, they seem to come back around often. You might end up a waiting a couple weeks but it will surface again.
> 
> Good Luck and :welcome2:



Sorry to jump in but you like Affirm PikaboICU? What's their interest charge?


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Sorry to jump in but you like Affirm PikaboICU? What's their interest charge?




I love them!!

The loan is sort of expensive but I never carry it out to term..
I usually select the 6 month option but then pay it off in 3..
The approval is instant- More & more places are accepting it..
I like PP credit too- they have the No Interest if you pay it off in 6 months so that's another way to go. 

Here's the last one I did through Affirm:

Purchase Total$1,092.50
Down Payment$227.29
Financed Amount$865.21
Total Interest (30% APR)+$77.55
Total of Payments$942.76


----------



## mere girl

Has anyone seen the pic of the 'metal plate' on the Balenciaga Facebook site..it's coming soon apparently. I'm quite looking forward to seeing what it will look like IRL


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I love them!!
> 
> The loan is sort of expensive but I never carry it out to term..
> I usually select the 6 month option but then pay it off in 3..
> The approval is instant- More & more places are accepting it..
> I like PP credit too- they have the No Interest if you pay it off in 6 months so that's another way to go.
> 
> Here's the last one I did through Affirm:
> 
> Purchase Total$1,092.50
> Down Payment$227.29
> Financed Amount$865.21
> Total Interest (30% APR)+$77.55
> Total of Payments$942.76



What's PP credit? I've seen that more and more places are using Affirm, but the interest IS high, about 10% more than my Visa card...but then, I could hide it better from my husband BAHAHAHA


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> What's PP credit? I've seen that more and more places are using Affirm, but the interest IS high, about 10% more than my Visa card...but then, I could hide it better from my husband BAHAHAHA




Exactly.. 
And it doesn't tie up my other forms of credit.. It's only high if you carry the terms out- it's not bad if you pay off early..
I like the fact of choosing the number & size of payments myself.
Like 3 @ $100.  6 @ $50. or 12 @ $25.  It's nice to have options.. 

Paypal Credit.. You can apply for it right on Paypal's site..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Exactly..
> And it doesn't tie up my other forms of credit.. It's only high if you carry the terms out- it's not bad if you pay off early..
> I like the fact of choosing the number & size of payments myself.
> Like 3 @ $100.  6 @ $50. or 12 @ $25.  It's nice to have options..
> 
> Paypal Credit.. You can apply for it right on Paypal's site..



Ohhh didn't know that, thanks...but I'm :banned: I tell you! :banned::banned::banned: At least until the Visa is paid off...


----------



## Boutonneux

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings and welcome to TPF and to the Balenciaga Lover's Family.
> 
> That's a fairly current bag so it should be available on other sites..
> Have you considered looking for it on another site- one that offers AFFIRM?
> This is a great financing place- Online approval within 2-3 minutes, you pay a small down payment, and then select to pay off the balance in 3, 6 or 12 payments..
> You get the bag immediately, no waiting so it isn't like lay-away.
> 
> I've used Affirm now for 3 high cost purchases and I LOVE IT!!
> Perhaps look into it-
> 
> If you prefer to wait, I'm sure you'll be able to find that same color & style again.
> Even if it isn't on that site- it will pop up on another site..With current season bags, they seem to come back around often. You might end up a waiting a couple weeks but it will surface again.
> 
> Good Luck and :welcome2:



Thank you!

I'm in the UK... Affirm is only in the US isn't it? 

Good to hear that it's a fairly current bag, I googled loads yesterday but couldn't find anything to confirm exactly when it was first released. I also couldn't find that exact one on any other website, only Net a Porter. Balenciaga's own site have it in that colour with but gold HW and I really want the silver.


----------



## Andrea777

Teaching me new lines of credit to buy more pretty things...bad bad bad. I'm in US and never heard of affirm is it same as pay pal credit?


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Teaching me new lines of credit to buy more pretty things...bad bad bad. I'm in US and never heard of affirm is it same as pay pal credit?



I'm sure PikaboICU can give you the details, but I know Tradesy offers it, so you could probably get the info off of their site.


----------



## PikaboICU

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm in the UK... Affirm is only in the US isn't it?
> 
> Good to hear that it's a fairly current bag, I googled loads yesterday but couldn't find anything to confirm exactly when it was first released. I also couldn't find that exact one on any other website, only Net a Porter. Balenciaga's own site have it in that colour with but gold HW and I really want the silver.



It is... I'm sorry.. I didn't realize you were in the UK. Apologies. 
If that's the correct color name, that bag is from F/W 2013 so not too long ago. Right about the age when people begin to sell & update.. That one on N.A.P is new right? It might be a little difficult to find another new one but not impossible.
There are other colors of grey that are also very close- when you're ready to purchase, you can ask for help to find this exact bag, in the thread for that. Or you can also ask for other ME grey colors that would be similar. 
Options... There's always options..   But I also understand about being set on one specific bag. 

ETA: I wanted to offer you a few sites to keep an eye on that offer Layaway. So if your bag showed up there, you could have then set it aside & pay over time..I believe  Fashionphile & Ann's Fabulous Finds both have free layaway. 




Andrea777 said:


> Teaching me new lines of credit to buy more pretty things...bad bad bad. I'm in US and never heard of affirm is it same as pay pal credit?


Oh I'm sorry.. LOL That is so bad of me.. :devil:
They're 2 different companies with different terms etc... I'll give a link so you can read about them.
https://www.affirm.com/


----------



## Boutonneux

PikaboICU said:


> It is... I'm sorry.. I didn't realize you were in the UK. Apologies.
> If that's the correct color name, that bag is from F/W 2013 so not too long ago. Right about the age when people begin to sell & update.. That one on N.A.P is new right? It might be a little difficult to find another new one but not impossible.
> There are other colors of grey that are also very close- when you're ready to purchase, you can ask for help to find this exact bag, in the thread for that. Or you can also ask for other ME grey colors that would be similar.
> Options... There's always options..   But I also understand about being set on one specific bag.
> 
> ETA: I wanted to offer you a few sites to keep an eye on that offer Layaway. So if your bag showed up there, you could have then set it aside & pay over time..I believe  Fashionphile & Ann's Fabulous Finds both have free layaway.



Oh no need to apologise, you've been super helpful 

Yes, N.A.P is new, it's a posh department store, like the US version of Barneys, Saks etc 

I could definitely compromise a little on the colour if I had to, as long as it was a grey ME city with silver HW... haha, that's not actually that much of a compromise is it?


----------



## Andrea777

Here she is, I realize after all expensese this wasn't the way to go


----------



## blueted

Hello Balenciaga experts, I need some help! I was wondering if anyone can explain the differences between these 3 black cities (apart from hardware) off mytheresa?

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-431745.html?catref=category

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-554049.html?catref=category

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-518248.html?catref=category

The third one says it is calf leather but after doing some reading on purse forum, I thought all cities are now made with agneau (apart from metallic edge). Do you think this is a listing mistake? Also why would the first one be so much cheaper? Also the 3 bags are listed as different colours - jet black, noir and nero. Is there any difference in saturation or are they all from different seasons? Trying to decide which one to purchase! 

Thanks for any advice you can give


----------



## Livia1

blueted said:


> Hello Balenciaga experts, I need some help! I was wondering if anyone can explain the differences between these 3 black cities (apart from hardware) off mytheresa?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-431745.html?catref=category
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-554049.html?catref=category
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/classic-city-leather-tote-518248.html?catref=category
> 
> The third one says it is calf leather but after doing some reading on purse forum, I thought all cities are now made with agneau (apart from metallic edge). Do you think this is a listing mistake? Also why would the first one be so much cheaper? Also the 3 bags are listed as different colours - jet black, noir and nero. Is there any difference in saturation or are they all from different seasons? Trying to decide which one to purchase!
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give




These are indeed all agneau, definitely a listing mistake.
As for colour, they are all black. Saturation would not be noted in the name. While there can be differences in saturation from season to season, bag to bag, this is not something that would be reflected in the colour name. All are named black/nero/noir.

As for the first one being cheaper, that is strange. Especially since black is there for all seasons so shouldn't be on sale. If you're looking for a black RH City, then definitely get the first one


----------



## blueted

Livia1 said:


> These are indeed all agneau, definitely a listing mistake.
> As for colour, they are all black. Saturation would not be noted in the name. While there can be differences in saturation from season to season, bag to bag, this is not something that would be reflected in the colour name. All are named black/nero/noir.
> 
> As for the first one being cheaper, that is strange. Especially since black is there for all seasons so shouldn't be on sale. If you're looking for a black RH City, then definitely get the first one


Thank you so much for your help! I've just purchased the first one and it should arrive in a couple of days


----------



## kajsabet

blueted said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I've just purchased the first one and it should arrive in a couple of days




Looking forward to see pictures of the bag


----------



## Livia1

blueted said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I've just purchased the first one and it should arrive in a couple of days



Cool, do post pics when you get it


----------



## mere girl

has anyone any info on the 'metal plate' ? It looks like Hamilton leather maybe?
I'd quite like to see it before I commit to an LV instead


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> has anyone any info on the 'metal plate' ? It looks like Hamilton leather maybe?
> I'd quite like to see it before I commit to an LV instead




Hmmm, too smooth to be Hamilton. I believe it is calfskin or so it says on ******.
And what LV are you considering, dear mere girl?


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Hmmm, too smooth to be Hamilton. I believe it is calfskin or so it says on ******.
> And what LV are you considering, dear mere girl?



yes it does look very smooth..
considering a Montaigne MM in noir (the empriente leather) ...I was worried that it would be too big but I've just made a mock up out of a sturdy cardboard carrier bag and I think it will be ok!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> yes it does look very smooth..
> considering a Montaigne MM in noir (the empriente leather) ...I was worried that it would be too big but I've just made a mock up out of a sturdy cardboard carrier bag and I think it will be ok!




Oh, that's a very pretty handbag shape. Between the two, I'd go for the LV


----------



## Andrea777

The 1st ever Full Time Work Bag.  What does Everyone thing?


----------



## Loulou2015

Andrea777 said:


> The 1st ever Full Time Work Bag.  What does Everyone thing?


Thatsa beauty! I have been wanting one too after I get off ban island! I was pining for one on FP last month...  If you don't mind mentioning, what year is that?


----------



## Andrea777

Loulou2015 said:


> Thatsa beauty! I have been wanting one too after I get off ban island! I was pining for one on FP last month...  If you don't mind mentioning, what year is that?



It's 2011 RH Work that I had bal shop make and attached hardware and strap to make it a Full Time 1st of her kind. Now thAt I have cc bills for shop alter I need to eBAy her.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Oh, that's a very pretty handbag shape. Between the two, I'd go for the LV



yes, especially after seeing a pic of the 'plate' showing the whole bag


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> yes, especially after seeing a pic of the 'plate' showing the whole bag




:giggles: I just thought to each their own but yeah, I agree with you


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> :giggles: I just thought to each their own but yeah, I agree with you


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


>


----------



## Loulou2015

Andrea777 said:


> It's 2011 RH Work that I had bal shop make and attached hardware and strap to make it a Full Time 1st of her kind. Now thAt I have cc bills for shop alter I need to eBAy her.


oh wow, I didn't even realize until you pointed the strap out! great Idea, I bet there are a lot of folks who are wishing/looking for that! Best to you on the ebaY!


----------



## Izzy48

It has been just a year since I sold my last Bal bag. I like the bags but I made the decision they didn't suit me even though I regretted selling my City. However, I just saw the Balenciaga that is perfect. It's the New Bal metal plate silver city. I LOVE it!


----------



## Andrea777

Izzy48 said:


> It has been just a year since I sold my last Bal bag. I like the bags but I made the decision they didn't suit me even though I regretted selling my City. However, I just saw the Balenciaga that is perfect. It's the New Bal metal plate silver city. I LOVE it!



I'm going to look up this lovely and see all the fuss


----------



## anthrosphere

Has anyone had any luck consigning their bags with CoutureUSA? My bag has been up on their site for weeks now and it has not moved. I also notice their other Bal bags have not sold yet, either. I'm starting to think this site isn't well-known enough to get alot of traffic like Yoogi's and Fashionphile do. I'm really regretting selling my bags with them now.


----------



## s.tighe

anthrosphere said:


> Has anyone had any luck consigning their bags with CoutureUSA? My bag has been up on their site for weeks now and it has not moved. I also notice their other Bal bags have not sold yet, either. I'm starting to think this site isn't well-known enough to get alot of traffic like Yoogi's and Fashionphile do. I'm really regretting selling my bags with them now.



I've never consigned with them, but I do check in on the site from time to time, and I've definitely noticed that bags don't move, nor do they change the prices to solve for that stagnancy. If you can, I'd yank my bags from that site and see if you can send them to Yoogis or Fashionphile... both of them move a ton of bags, and logically lower prices 10% every 30 days they don't sell. Their buyout prices aren't the greatest... both sites recently offered me only $600 for an unused City with retail tags still attached, which was a real kick in the teeth, so I told them to pound sand on that one. But on bags you've enjoyed down to a reasonable depreciation or that you've bought for a good resale price yourself, it can work out ok. Better yet, put your bags on eBay or Tradesy where you have more control over the pricing and sale process. The resale market seems pretty fickle right now. Good luck!


----------



## Andrea777

I've had luck reselling on eBay but need to wait Several months sometimes. I wouldn't loss money selling to another site to sell for you and let them make money off it. I'm selling two right now and when they finally sell I'll buy another


----------



## blueted

Hello Bal experts! Can anyone please tell me what Balenciaga colour this is:

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/giant-12-city-leather-tote-435769.html?catref=category

Do you think it is Bleu Obsceur or Gris Chartreux? I've already sent an email to mytheresa and am awaiting a reply. I want to use a discount code before it expires tonight and I'm not sure they'll get back to me in time. I am craving a dark blue/navy Bal!


----------



## Naminami

blueted said:


> Hello Bal experts! Can anyone please tell me what Balenciaga colour this is:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/giant-12-city-leather-tote-435769.html?catref=category
> 
> Do you think it is Bleu Obsceur or Gris Chartreux? I've already sent an email to mytheresa and am awaiting a reply. I want to use a discount code before it expires tonight and I'm not sure they'll get back to me in time. I am craving a dark blue/navy Bal!



Blueted, did you seen irl between obscur and gris chartreux? Which one better blue?


----------



## blueted

Hi I haven't seen either IRL but from what others have posted I would prefer Bleu Obsceur.  Seems a bit deeper and richer in colour.


----------



## blueted

blueted said:


> Hi I haven't seen either IRL but from what others have posted I would prefer Bleu Obsceur.  Seems a bit deeper and richer in colour.


Mytheresa replied - it is bleu obscur if anyone is interested. But now I think I like the gold HW better, the search continues...


----------



## oliviamaurice

deleted.


----------



## beachkaka

Hi guys, I am new to balenciaga, currently I want to purchase a ME city, haven't decided when should I get it but definitely sometimes this year, do you guys know how many times bal increases their price and normally when would that be? Or the price increase really are vary from website to website which are authorized? TIA.


----------



## cat1967

beachkaka said:


> Hi guys, I am new to balenciaga, currently I want to purchase a ME city, haven't decided when should I get it but definitely sometimes this year, do you guys know how many times bal increases their price and normally when would that be? Or the price increase really are vary from website to website which are authorized? TIA.



In the past there was an annual increase.  Every time it was in Spring at least since 2011 that I started collecting.  One year there was no increase but we had one I think around March 2015 if I am correct.  I have no idea if there is going to be one again this year or not.  And SAs don't want to say even if they know, at least in my country.


----------



## Naminami

Hi all,
Is it balenciaga city more roomy than town ?
Thanks


----------



## kajsabet

Naminami said:


> Hi all,
> Is it balenciaga city more roomy than town ?
> Thanks




Without ever seeing the Town I can answer: the city is more roomy. The dimension tells that. Both width and depth is larger. I think the height is the same


----------



## Naminami

Hi, need to know.

 I saw Some red bbag always leave a black dirt on the end of handle, very close from hardware. Imho, it exposed from hardware. I have coq 2015 with SHW, and don't need a year, the dirt is exposed. I saw a red bag with RHW also is like this.
So, my question : is it all red bbag like this?

Thanks all


----------



## muchstuff

Just had to share...


----------



## Andrea777

muchstuff said:


> Just had to share...



Loved it!!! Going to make it my screen saver. Depends on what your buying. My 2 bal, gucci and chanel are a lot of copays!


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> Loved it!!! Going to make it my screen saver. Depends on what your buying. My 2 bal, gucci and chanel are a lot of copays!



Can't take credit for it, I found it on one of the older posts...agreed, even one Bal equals a few sessions on the couch...


----------



## junebug

I recently purchased a vintage (1992) Louis Vuitton Saumur 35 messenger bag and I've been using it for the past couple weeks. I'm happy with it but the leather trim wears so much, I'm used to just throwing my Balenciagas around and having the leather actually improve, the LV is just not cut out for it! I'll use it for a few more weeks to justify the purchase but I cannot wait to move back into my 2008 Anthra PT, that baby is indestructible!!


----------



## blueted

Hello! I am considering this bag preowned (apparently on fantastic condition) and would love some thoughts about it. I am also a little concerned about the hardware. It is not gold or silver, does anyone know if Bal made g21 hardware in this colour? Also trying to decide if I actually like the g21 hardware especially on such a vibrant colour.


----------



## cat1967

blueted said:


> Hello! I am considering this bag preowned (apparently on fantastic condition) and would love some thoughts about it. I am also a little concerned about the hardware. It is not gold or silver, does anyone know if Bal made g21 hardware in this colour? Also trying to decide if I actually like the g21 hardware especially on such a vibrant colour.



Hi!  From this picture the hw seems like tarnished silver but the zipper is not that color.  G21 existed in Gold, Silver and Rose Gold.  Could it be Rose Gold?  I think you should put it in the Authenticate thread before you buy for sure.  I have G21 in Rose Gold but it doesn't look like that.


----------



## blueted

Oh thanks, good advice, will post there. Don't want to pay for a fake. Everyone on purseforum are so fantastic!


----------



## cat1967

blueted said:


> Oh thanks, good advice, will post there. Don't want to pay for a fake. Everyone on purseforum are so fantastic!



Thank you for your kind words.  Yes, you better do that.  And always authenticate before you buy even if you have to wait and might miss a bag, it is worth avoiding all the trouble afterwards.


----------



## MrGoyard

Just ordered a men's Day bag in black from MrPorter. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## muchstuff

blueted said:


> Hello! I am considering this bag preowned (apparently on fantastic condition) and would love some thoughts about it. I am also a little concerned about the hardware. It is not gold or silver, does anyone know if Bal made g21 hardware in this colour? Also trying to decide if I actually like the g21 hardware especially on such a vibrant colour.



Do you know the year of the bag? They produced gunmetal G21 hardware in 2007 for some limited edition bags, but I don't know if this could be one of them. But you'd expect the zipper to match?


----------



## blueted

No I don't know the year of the bag. I posted it in the authenticate thread and have requested extra photos from the seller. No reply yet from the seller which makes me think it could be dodgey...Yes late last night when I was uploading pics to the authenticate thread I noticed the mismatching studs and zipper too. Not sure I really want to walk around with that now, even if it turns out to be authentic!


----------



## Andrea777

Has anyone come across a chevre black part time in black, my dream bag and I bought once but the redye dried out leather and I returned. Want a buttery soft mussy part time. My work is soft but not like chevre


----------



## Andrea777

You know what kinda stinks about sporting a gorgeous bal bag, where I lived 1 in 100 maybe know what the heck it is. I'm near hamilton, nj and Louis Vuitton is king around here. I've seen 3 people in 3 years with another Bal and I made sure to compliment them for their taste.


----------



## Sssy

Andrea777 said:


> You know what kinda stinks about sporting a gorgeous bal bag, where I lived 1 in 100 maybe know what the heck it is. I'm near hamilton, nj and Louis Vuitton is king around here. I've seen 3 people in 3 years with another Bal and I made sure to compliment them for their taste.



Most of us like it because it is under the radar...


----------



## wishiwasinLA

The metal plate City is growing on me... Anyone have one yet?


----------



## Naminami

Hallo,
Need an input. What do you think about balenciaga mini city red with silver hardware?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Andrea777 said:


> You know what kinda stinks about sporting a gorgeous bal bag, where I lived 1 in 100 maybe know what the heck it is. I'm near hamilton, nj and Louis Vuitton is king around here. I've seen 3 people in 3 years with another Bal and I made sure to compliment them for their taste.



+1

I'm in LA/Hollywood and I rarely see them either. It's all MK and LV, although I did spot a Chanel GST today. I rather like that I can wear all my Bals and not have people comment, they are just so lovely and easy to wear and it doesn't bother me that people don't know. They almost always comment on the color of my Bal bags and how beautiful the color of my bag is, but they never actually know the Bals are designer bags.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> I'm in LA/Hollywood and I rarely see them either. It's all MK and LV, although I did spot a Chanel GST today. I rather like that I can wear all my Bals and not have people comment, they are just so lovely and easy to wear and it doesn't bother me that people don't know. They almost always comment on the color of my Bal bags and how beautiful the color of my bag is, but they never actually know the Bals are designer bags.



+1 

Vancouver BC is a lot of LV, MK, the odd Prada. I've seen one Bal in the last two years...


----------



## Andrea777

muchstuff said:


> +1
> 
> Vancouver BC is a lot of LV, MK, the odd Prada. I've seen one Bal in the last two years...



It's sad that people are sheep and MK and LV are the herders, their not even attractive bags. At least when coach and dooney were the biggest thing they were soft leather and functional. MK looks classless and LV I usually assume are fake if the girl is driving a 1990 Honda civic. Balenciaga I get to touch my leather, that's why also looking for chevre. I'm a certifiable "leather fondler"


----------



## kajsabet

In Sweden we also have MK and LV everywhere! I am getting so tired of it and really turned off. After that I think it is Mulberry (Swedes have always had some kind of soft spot for British fashion, which includes me hehe). But I do see a Balenciaga at least once in a while, but they could of course be fakes. 

Tory Burch is very popular as well, more higher in ages like 35+. Coach has just recently arrived here so it is growing every month, just like Rebecca Minkoff (really small brand here, almost noone knows about it).


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Naminami said:


> Hallo,
> Need an input. What do you think about balenciaga mini city red with silver hardware?


The mini city are SO CUTE, especially the cranberry red-ish one. Is it oxblood? I'm thinking of getting the metal plate or the metal edge in the mini size as an everyday bag.


----------



## Andrea777

stephlny78 said:


> The mini city are SO CUTE, especially the cranberry red-ish one. Is it oxblood? I'm thinking of getting the metal plate or the metal edge in the mini size as an everyday bag.



I have a mini city and it adorable but I never use because it's too small. I feel like it's my daughter size (she's 9).


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Yeah, see that's my hesitation with all mini bags. I live in NY, and sometimes I think a mini is a nice option bc the cross body aspect and because it's inevitable that I will be carrying another tote w yoga clothes in it as well.

 I would get the Velo which could hold anything BUT I'm skeptical of any bag w piping that might wear down. Esp the thinner leather. They should really get rid of the pipping and just do the covered edges the way they do on the city on all their bags :/


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I love that bag in your icon! Is it the one w the strap, and how easy is it to carry? I've been thinking about this one for a while - esp w the metal edge! &#129303;


----------



## grnbri

Does anyone know when Balenciaga started putting the open pockets in the velo?  I just bought a preloved 2012 and was surprised that it didn't have the 2 open pockets on the side, just the one zipped pocket.


----------



## cat1967

grnbri said:


> Does anyone know when Balenciaga started putting the open pockets in the velo?  I just bought a preloved 2012 and was surprised that it didn't have the 2 open pockets on the side, just the one zipped pocket.



I have two Citys from 2012 and they do have the open pockets opposite the zipped pocket.


----------



## Sssy

grnbri said:


> Does anyone know when Balenciaga started putting the open pockets in the velo?  I just bought a preloved 2012 and was surprised that it didn't have the 2 open pockets on the side, just the one zipped pocket.



From F/W 2012


----------



## grnbri

cat1967 said:


> I have two Citys from 2012 and they do have the open pockets opposite the zipped pocket.







Sssy said:


> From F/W 2012




Uh oh- I should probably authenticate the velo I just bought then.  I bought it from Fashionphile which is usually pretty good, i thought.


----------



## grnbri

grnbri said:


> Uh oh- I should probably authenticate the velo I just bought then.  I bought it from Fashionphile which is usually pretty good, i thought.




Actually - I just checked the color chart and Gris poivre was s/s 2012 so maybe it was just before the pockets started going in.  I do like the patch pockets!


----------



## Sssy

grnbri said:


> Actually - I just checked the color chart and Gris poivre was s/s 2012 so maybe it was just before the pockets started going in.  I do like the patch pockets!



You should be fine  I have Gris Poivre Velo and as it is S/S it dosn't have extra pockets


----------



## grnbri

Sssy said:


> You should be fine  I have Gris Poivre Velo and as it is S/S it dosn't have extra pockets




Thx! [emoji28] my first time buying preloved but I'm loving these older leathers so much it's probably not my last!


----------



## muchstuff

grnbri said:


> Uh oh- I should probably authenticate the velo I just bought then.  I bought it from Fashionphile which is usually pretty good, i thought.



Are you a S/S 2012? That might explain it...


----------



## cat1967

grnbri said:


> Uh oh- I should probably authenticate the velo I just bought then.  I bought it from Fashionphile which is usually pretty good, i thought.



If it is from Fashionphile it should be ok but it is always better to authenticate.  I am never sure no matter where it is from.  So you did the right thing.


----------



## Auvina15

Are the mini pompons becoming dated? I haven't seen them around for a long time so I just wondered...!!!??? I don't think they are popular like they used to be but I love them!!!


----------



## Naminami

Is anyone see in real?

http://www.balenciaga.com/id/metallic-edge-iridescent-bags_cod45297855as.html


----------



## grnbri

Naminami said:


> Is anyone see in real?
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/id/metallic-edge-iridescent-bags_cod45297855as.html




Yes- I didn't love it because it somehow reminded me of Alexander Wang? Not that I don't like AW....it just seemed more youthful to me/less sophisticated than regular edge or classic styles.  But I really dislike the new season metal plate style.


----------



## Andrea777

Naminami said:


> Is anyone see in real?
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/id/metallic-edge-iridescent-bags_cod45297855as.html



Why does it look so stiff if chevre? I'm not a fan looks like a 90s Barbie assessory


----------



## Martini0317

Andrea777 said:


> You know what kinda stinks about sporting a gorgeous bal bag, where I lived 1 in 100 maybe know what the heck it is. I'm near hamilton, nj and Louis Vuitton is king around here. I've seen 3 people in 3 years with another Bal and I made sure to compliment them for their taste.




I'm in NJ too! I am buying my first Bal and deciding whether to keep it. My husband hates it and says he thinks Bals look cheap.


----------



## grnbri

Martini0317 said:


> I'm in NJ too! I am buying my first Bal and deciding whether to keep it. My husband hates it and says he thinks Bals look cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293535




It is a slouchier bag, which I love, but I think some men think of "expensive" bags as very structured and stiff.  It would be interesting to see what he considers an "expensive-looking" bag.  But ultimately it depends on what you like and what you find comfortable carrying.


----------



## Martini0317

grnbri said:


> It is a slouchier bag, which I love, but I think some men think of "expensive" bags as very structured and stiff.  It would be interesting to see what he considers an "expensive-looking" bag.  But ultimately it depends on what you like and what you find comfortable carrying.




Bingo! He thinks my YSL, Chanel, and Prada bags look expensive. He even likes my LVs. And yes the more structured and stiff the better!


----------



## Michelle1x

Andrea777 said:


> Why does it look so stiff if chevre? I'm not a fan looks like a 90s Barbie assessory



It is "chevre grainee" so slightly different than previous chevre leather... I bought my first metal edge city and received it last week.  It is stiff looking initially but softens up.  I think its a matter of personal preference, imho the chevre grainee holds up a little better than other bals.  People who say Bal leather is too thin should buy a metallic edge and they will not have that complaint.  Of course those who like the super slouchy look may not like it as much.

HG Bags has one of those irredescent metallic edge citys.  I bought the silver metal one.


----------



## Michelle1x

why are the Bal metallic edge cities $1965 on the Bal website and $2125 at Neiman Marcus?  Some sort of currency exchange thing?


----------



## beachkaka

Michelle1x said:


> why are the Bal metallic edge cities $1965 on the Bal website and $2125 at Neiman Marcus?  Some sort of currency exchange thing?




I am curious too as I realized on the most of websites, ME are more expensive than the regular hw and giant hw ones, but on MATCHESFASHION, they are opposite. Unfortunately they have everything but just not the ME black with silver hw, sigh.


----------



## Naminami

What color it is?


----------



## Andrea777

Martini0317 said:


> I'm in NJ too! I am buying my first Bal and deciding whether to keep it. My husband hates it and says he thinks Bals look cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293535



I'll make sure to give you the compliment if I see you out


----------



## Andrea777

Martini0317 said:


> Bingo! He thinks my YSL, Chanel, and Prada bags look expensive. He even likes my LVs. And yes the more structured and stiff the better!



It's brand recognition for men too, bal doesn't have logo all over to signal men it's expensive


----------



## Andrea777

Michelle1x said:


> It is "chevre grainee" so slightly different than previous chevre leather... I bought my first metal edge city and received it last week.  It is stiff looking initially but softens up.  I think its a matter of personal preference, imho the chevre grainee holds up a little better than other bals.  People who say Bal leather is too thin should buy a metallic edge and they will not have that complaint.  Of course those who like the super slouchy look may not like it as much.
> 
> HG Bags has one of those irredescent metallic edge citys.  I bought the silver metal one.



Sorry that wasn't nice of me, congrats on purchase. I'm a pre 2008 chevre fan although only have a first in chevre that's too small and only use my 2011 work


----------



## Virginiamb

Michelle1x said:


> It is "chevre grainee" so slightly different than previous chevre leather... I bought my first metal edge city and received it last week.  It is stiff looking initially but softens up.  I think its a matter of personal preference, imho the chevre grainee holds up a little better than other bals.  People who say Bal leather is too thin should buy a metallic edge and they will not have that complaint.  Of course those who like the super slouchy look may not like it as much.
> 
> 
> 
> HG Bags has one of those irredescent metallic edge citys.  I bought the silver metal one.




Had had a metal edge in a black city and a vert lichen part time and believe me they do soften up and the leather is gorgeous!!!  You will love it!!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone know how the new shiny calfskin leather of the metal plate collection compare to the grained goatskin leather of the metallic edge collection and the RH wrinkled lambskin leather in terms of weight? I was wondering if the shiny calfskin and grained goatskin are much heavier in weight compared to the classic lambskin.


----------



## Naminami

Does anyone know what similar color with marron cannelle name?


----------



## Naminami

LocksAndKeys said:


> Does anyone know how the new shiny calfskin leather of the metal plate collection compare to the grained goatskin leather of the metallic edge collection and the RH wrinkled lambskin leather in terms of weight? I was wondering if the shiny calfskin and grained goatskin are much heavier in weight compared to the classic lambskin.


I posted some picture calfskin leather on the other thread (2016 s/s thread)
Hth


----------



## Naminami

It's new for me, what do you think guys? No zipper in front.


----------



## Martini0317

Naminami said:


> It's new for me, what do you think guys? No zipper in front.




I like the purple one, the rainbow coloring on the black isn't really my style but I'm sure you'd look great in it


----------



## abs914

I've had my 2014 black city for 5 months now. While I don't baby it, I do want to do my best to keep it in great condition. Any recommendations on how to do this, whether it's products to apply or ways to carry it. I usually carry it in the crook of my elbow or use the crossbody strap. TIA!


----------



## junebug

Naminami said:


> It's new for me, what do you think guys? No zipper in front.



The iridescent hardware is interesting looking, how it looks overall will depend on the color of the bag I think. I don't like that they did away with the front pocket though, my only complaint about my Bals is the lack of pockets! Maybe they added an extra one inside the bag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

any opinions on whether age and tassels are related... as in the older you get the less likely you are to pick a bal with tassels? i'd like to buy a black city classic to keep as a main bag for many years to come, but i worry that as i get older the tassels might make me appear too young and could bother me? i do have all my bals with tassels right now but no black (except toolkit, which i don't count).


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> any opinions on whether age and tassels are related... as in the older you get the less likely you are to pick a bal with tassels? i'd like to buy a black city classic to keep as a main bag for many years to come, but i worry that as i get older the tassels might make me appear too young and could bother me? i do have all my bals with tassels right now but no black (except toolkit, which i don't count).



I'll be sixty this summer and I have bags with tassels. Buy what you love, if you decide you don't like tassels in the years to come, take them off, store them and put a charm on your zipper as a pull. Age is only a number after all


----------



## Naminami

+1


----------



## Michelle1x

For those of you that buy pre-loved bags on ebay, what do you consider a *great* price?  I keep seeing posts here where people got a pre-loved bag for a great price, never says how much.  The bags I like on ebay are $800.  Not a great price for a used bag, right?  The ones I see for $500 are kind of ratty.  Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## cecilehenley

Michelle1x said:


> For those of you that buy pre-loved bags on ebay, what do you consider a *great* price?  I keep seeing posts here where people got a pre-loved bag for a great price, never says how much.  The bags I like on ebay are $800.  Not a great price for a used bag, right?  The ones I see for $500 are kind of ratty.  Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.




I bought my one and only bal, a pink work bag, from Fashionphile for $627. I love my bag so much! I was very pleased with the condition. It even still has that great leather smell. It's so soft and broken in, and the color is beautiful. So to me a that was a "great" price. $650ish is probably the most I would spend. Not because I don't think many used bags aren't worth more than that, that's just as much as I can afford right now [emoji4]. $800 may be a great price depending on the condition and desirability of the color, but that's more than I can spend.  I like Fashionphile because they tell you when an item will be discounted, so you can wait for the price to come down (assuming someone else doesn't snatch it up first!)


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> For those of you that buy pre-loved bags on ebay, what do you consider a *great* price?  I keep seeing posts here where people got a pre-loved bag for a great price, never says how much.  The bags I like on ebay are $800.  Not a great price for a used bag, right?  The ones I see for $500 are kind of ratty.  Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.




IMHO price, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. If it's a bag that hits all of your hot buttons you may be inclined to pay more than the person sitting beside you and be happy with that purchase. Of course, there are certain leathers, colours and years that will command a higher price. Only you as a buyer can decide whether or not the bag is worth it. I know I've paid more for some bags that others would, but I WANTED those bags, they weren't an investment and I didn't care what anyone else would have paid.

I think a great price is subjective. It depends on rarity, condition, and, of course, lust


----------



## Michelle1x

cecilehenley said:


> I bought my one and only bal, a pink work bag, from Fashionphile for $627. I love my bag so much! I was very pleased with the condition. It even still has that great leather smell. It's so soft and broken in, and the color is beautiful. So to me a that was a "great" price. $650ish is probably the most I would spend. Not because I don't think many used bags aren't worth more than that, that's just as much as I can afford right now [emoji4]. $800 may be a great price depending on the condition and desirability of the color, but that's more than I can spend.  I like Fashionphile because they tell you when an item will be discounted, so you can wait for the price to come down (assuming someone else doesn't snatch it up first!)



thanks... I'll look at FP.  One bummer for me is they charge California tax.  But at least you know you are getting something authentic and accurately represented.

For me, $800 is too much for a used bag also.  $600 is better.  If you want a non standard color, green or purple etc- I think you really need to watch the price.


----------



## Andrea777

Michelle1x said:


> thanks... I'll look at FP.  One bummer for me is they charge California tax.  But at least you know you are getting something authentic and accurately represented.
> 
> For me, $800 is too much for a used bag also.  $600 is better.  If you want a non standard color, green or purple etc- I think you really need to watch the price.



I agree I top out around $600-$650.


----------



## Andrea777

So anyone know anything about besace maxi hobo. Considering get rid of my work and first and just having the chevre maxi besace. I'm way into chevre and my work even with the strap is still agneau.


----------



## elevenxten

Could anyone tell me if there is a difference between these 2 ME mini bags from the Neiman Marcus? One says  Classic mini city and the other says mini city, and the measurements are slightly different, but the both pictures are the exact same thing. 
I'm confused and I tried to find it on the Balenciaga website but found only the ME City mini...


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## beachkaka

elevenxten said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is a difference between these 2 ME mini bags from the Neiman Marcus? One says  Classic mini city and the other says mini city, and the measurements are slightly different, but the both pictures are the exact same thing.
> 
> I'm confused and I tried to find it on the Balenciaga website but found only the ME City mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...dbags&request_type=search&search_type=keyword




Are you trying to find the difference on the studs size? They both are ME mini to me, and I don't think ME has regular or giant hw, so with or without the "classic", they are the same thing to me. Unless there are something else I am not aware of, like different leather on ME?


----------



## elevenxten

beachkaka said:


> Are you trying to find the difference on the studs size? They both are ME mini to me, and I don't think ME has regular or giant hw, so with or without the "classic", they are the same thing to me. Unless there are something else I am not aware of, like different leather on ME?


Thank you for your help! I just thought maybe they are 2 different sizes in terms of the ME bag.....they look the same in both pictures...but somehow the measurement are differnt on both bags on the NM website. Do you own the ME mini, if so, how do you like is thus far? Hows the leather, im a pretty clumsy person? Thank you again for your help and input!!


----------



## beachkaka

elevenxten said:


> Thank you for your help! I just thought maybe they are 2 different sizes in terms of the ME bag.....they look the same in both pictures...but somehow the measurement are differnt on both bags on the NM website. Do you own the ME mini, if so, how do you like is thus far? Hows the leather, im a pretty clumsy person? Thank you again for your help and input!!




Oh I see, I don't have ME in mini, but just purchased a ME city in regular size, I may not be able to tell you too much review about it since I just got it, but I can tell you some my research info and first impression about it. 

Compares to lambskin, sure the ME hw weights down bit more but I would still consider it as a normal weight handbag even it towards more to light weight side to me. The leather is definitely softer than I thought. Compare to my friends' 5,6 years old lambskin g21 city, my new ME handle parts look very stiff, but the back or button part is quite soft and slouchy already compare to some other new bag.


----------



## elevenxten

beachkaka said:


> Oh I see, I don't have ME in mini, but just purchased a ME city in regular size, I may not be able to tell you too much review about it since I just got it, but I can tell you some my research info and first impression about it.
> 
> Compares to lambskin, sure the ME hw weights down bit more but I would still consider it as a normal weight handbag even it towards more to light weight side to me. The leather is definitely softer than I thought. Compare to my friends' 5,6 years old lambskin g21 city, my new ME handle parts look very stiff, but the back or button part is quite soft and slouchy already compare to some other new bag.



Oh yay, congratulations on your new ME city!!! Im actually still on the fence btw the ME mini vs ME regular city! The mini is soooo cute,but im scared it might go out of style..the regular seems like a more pratical buy for me , but i dont know if i would put too much stuff in it and end up with a really heavy bag. If you dont mind, could you let me know if your city is heavy with all of your stuff and also is it easy for you to carry it with ur arm or easier on your shoulder? Im scared the bag might be a tad overwhelming for my height(5'3)...any thoughts? Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Kmora

elevenxten said:


> Oh yay, congratulations on your new ME city!!! Im actually still on the fence btw the ME mini vs ME regular city! The mini is soooo cute,but im scared it might go out of style..the regular seems like a more pratical buy for me , but i dont know if i would put too much stuff in it and end up with a really heavy bag. If you dont mind, could you let me know if your city is heavy with all of your stuff and also is it easy for you to carry it with ur arm or easier on your shoulder? Im scared the bag might be a tad overwhelming for my height(5'3)...any thoughts? Thanks a bunch in advance!




I am 5'1 and quite small and the city doesn't look overwhelming on me (and I don't normally wear big bags, I normally wear "small" bags - not mini). 

Before I saw the city IRL I thought it would be huge but somehow it is quite small. I think it's the slouchiness that makes it. My city is in lamb so it could be a little different with ME (chevré), but honestly I don't think so.

I wear my city mostly in the crook of the arm or on the shoulder. But could of course be handheld as well.


----------



## elevenxten

Kmora said:


> I am 5'1 and quite small and the city doesn't look overwhelming on me (and I don't normally wear big bags, I normally wear "small" bags - not mini).
> 
> Before I saw the city IRL I thought it would be huge but somehow it is quite small. I think it's the slouchiness that makes it. My city is in lamb so it could be a little different with ME (chevré), but honestly I don't think so.
> 
> I wear my city mostly in the crook of the arm or on the shoulder. But could of course be handheld as well.



Thank you for your help!! Good to know that it's a good size bag for us petite ladies!


----------



## Martini0317

My new city in cognac. I'm 5'1 and I think the bag fits me fine. I think it will look even better when the leather breaks in and slouches!


----------



## Andrea777

Anyone opinion on fashionphile are they reputable?


----------



## Andrea777

My three girls, besace, first and work


----------



## Martini0317

Andrea777 said:


> Anyone opinion on fashionphile are they reputable?




Very.


----------



## Andrea777

Martini0317 said:


> Very.



Thanks just got silver besace maxi GS and was a little nervous


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Andrea777 said:


> Anyone opinion on fashionphile are they reputable?



there are tons of reviews of FF on tpf. yes, they are reliable. they have stores in southern california, 2 or 3 of them, plus their online store. 4 of my bals have come from there and a whole lot of my chanel's too. they also have a great return policy and will also buy their stuff back from you if you don't like it after a few months.


----------



## beachkaka

elevenxten said:


> Oh yay, congratulations on your new ME city!!! Im actually still on the fence btw the ME mini vs ME regular city! The mini is soooo cute,but im scared it might go out of style..the regular seems like a more pratical buy for me , but i dont know if i would put too much stuff in it and end up with a really heavy bag. If you dont mind, could you let me know if your city is heavy with all of your stuff and also is it easy for you to carry it with ur arm or easier on your shoulder? Im scared the bag might be a tad overwhelming for my height(5'3)...any thoughts? Thanks a bunch in advance!




Before I got this bag, I was planning to get this one first and then get a ME mini later, they are irresistibly cute, but after I got this one, I am attempting to get another regular size but In lighter colour.(I never buy bags in same style but different colour, but surprisingly this is going to happen on me ever first time). 

Here are my photos, except the long wallet, those are my essential to curry in a bigger bag, I only use the pouch as a wallet, the long wallet just to give you an idea how they fit in this bag. This stuff only takes a little more than half of the space. It's not heavy at all, I feel comfortably curry it on the crock of my arm when I need my two hands, I would just switch to on my shoulder. My 13inch MacBook Pro does fit in just fine but then it would stiffen up the bag which it doesn't look that cute to me. Btw I am 155cm, about 5'1, imo it looks bigger on me but not oversize at all, after it breaks in a bit more, i am sure it will look "smaller" on me than what it looks right now.


----------



## beachkaka

elevenxten said:


> Oh yay, congratulations on your new ME city!!! Im actually still on the fence btw the ME mini vs ME regular city! The mini is soooo cute,but im scared it might go out of style..the regular seems like a more pratical buy for me , but i dont know if i would put too much stuff in it and end up with a really heavy bag. If you dont mind, could you let me know if your city is heavy with all of your stuff and also is it easy for you to carry it with ur arm or easier on your shoulder? Im scared the bag might be a tad overwhelming for my height(5'3)...any thoughts? Thanks a bunch in advance!




Opps, forgot to add my photos. Here you go.


----------



## Gizm0m0

muchstuff said:


> I'll be sixty this summer and I have bags with tassels. Buy what you love, if you decide you don't like tassels in the years to come, take them off, store them and put a charm on your zipper as a pull. Age is only a number after all



This made me smile. I'm 40 and has been a fan of LV since I was in my late teen until recently decide to explore other brands. Took me years to finally get a Bal because I was afraid the tassels may look odd on women my age (even though I love them). Heh.


----------



## gimpy2715

I'm just wondering if anyone happens to know what the actual color Neiman's is calling red orange? Is it the rouge coquelicot because the sales associate didn't have any idea.  
Thank you


----------



## elevenxten

beachkaka said:


> Opps, forgot to add my photos. Here you go.
> View attachment 3305682
> 
> View attachment 3305683
> 
> View attachment 3305684
> 
> View attachment 3305685



Thank you for posting the pictures of you wearing the bag...its very very helpful for me!!! You have such a beautiful bag there....kinda convinced me to just get the regular one instead of mini now......decisions decisions...heheh...


----------



## muchstuff

Gizm0m0 said:


> This made me smile. I'm 40 and has been a fan of LV since I was in my late teen until recently decide to explore other brands. Took me years to finally get a Bal because I was afraid the tassels may look odd on women my age (even though I love them). Heh.



Glad it made you smile...I've never worried much about trends or what other people think about my style. I've never even really thought about "my style" I've always done what felt right for me. Tassels on a handbag just don't seem that important, If you like them, fine, why care about what other people think?


----------



## Kmora

beachkaka said:


> Before I got this bag, I was planning to get this one first and then get a ME mini later, they are irresistibly cute, but after I got this one, I am attempting to get another regular size but In lighter colour.(I never buy bags in same style but different colour, but surprisingly this is going to happen on me ever first time).
> 
> Here are my photos, except the long wallet, those are my essential to curry in a bigger bag, I only use the pouch as a wallet, the long wallet just to give you an idea how they fit in this bag. This stuff only takes a little more than half of the space. It's not heavy at all, I feel comfortably curry it on the crock of my arm when I need my two hands, I would just switch to on my shoulder. My 13inch MacBook Pro does fit in just fine but then it would stiffen up the bag which it doesn't look that cute to me. Btw I am 155cm, about 5'1, imo it looks bigger on me but not oversize at all, after it breaks in a bit more, i am sure it will look "smaller" on me than what it looks right now.




The bag looks great on you! Iam 154-155cm and have a pre-owned rh city. I think mine looks a little bit smaller cause of different leather and broken in, so yours will probably look a little bit smaller when you have used it bit. 

I never buy two bags in same style with different colors, but there is something about the city that makes me want at least one more haha. And I would want a ME  do you have some pros and cons of it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

can anyone experienced with bal recommend my next color? i only wear my bags crossbody so color transfer is a huge concern all the time. i have dark blue, outremer, a brown, a black, and ultraviolet, but would love to have a brighter color. which color/color family do you guys think could be worn crossbody and not experience color transfer, from your experiences?


----------



## beachkaka

Kmora said:


> The bag looks great on you! Iam 154-155cm and have a pre-owned rh city. I think mine looks a little bit smaller cause of different leather and broken in, so yours will probably look a little bit smaller when you have used it bit.
> 
> I never buy two bags in same style with different colors, but there is something about the city that makes me want at least one more haha. And I would want a ME  do you have some pros and cons of it?




I just got mine couple of days ago and it's my first balenciaga bag so I don't really have any pros and cons in person, but I think there are some "characters" that might be someone's cons but some others' pros. Some people don't like the metallic edge, think they are too much on the bag but personally I think that's what made motorcycle bags famous, I don't mind that they stand out from the bag in a more obvious way, but they make the bag a lot heavier. About the goatskin, heavier than lambskin, can't get slouchy like your lambskin bag. Goatskin makes the bag more structured but softer than calfskin which is exactly what I want, and the wears of the corners wouldn't show as easy as lambskin. So based on these features, this bag is exactly what I expected on balenciaga city. Hope my 2 cents help.


----------



## tolliv

I was able to snag a Black Work w/Giant 21 SHW a few weeks ago. I was talking to one of the SAs at Barneys New York and she said we have 3 downstairs. She brought up the best one and I bought it.  I thought I would never find this bag, ever. 

Now my RHW Work does not get as much love. I am thinking about giving it to my daughter or just keeping when I want to change it up a bit. I just bought a Chanel Jumbo Flap, Black Caviar, so all my other bags are resting, LOL.


----------



## beachkaka

ccbaggirl89 said:


> can anyone experienced with bal recommend my next color? i only wear my bags crossbody so color transfer is a huge concern all the time. i have dark blue, outremer, a brown, a black, and ultraviolet, but would love to have a brighter color. which color/color family do you guys think could be worn crossbody and not experience color transfer, from your experiences?




Wow, Nice colour collection, I am not expert on bal colour transfer, but it would be nice to have something pinkish or beige-ish added to a collection.


----------



## tolliv

Forgot to attach photo.


----------



## Kmora

beachkaka said:


> I just got mine couple of days ago and it's my first balenciaga bag so I don't really have any pros and cons in person, but I think there are some "characters" that might be someone's cons but some others' pros. Some people don't like the metallic edge, think they are too much on the bag but personally I think that's what made motorcycle bags famous, I don't mind that they stand out from the bag in a more obvious way, but they make the bag a lot heavier. About the goatskin, heavier than lambskin, can't get slouchy like your lambskin bag. Goatskin makes the bag more structured but softer than calfskin which is exactly what I want, and the wears of the corners wouldn't show as easy as lambskin. So based on these features, this bag is exactly what I expected on balenciaga city. Hope my 2 cents help.




Thank you, this is also what I would believe are some differences between a city rh and a city ME  

Most noticable would be weight and the structure I guess. And I don't think that have to be something bag, just different


----------



## Naminami

gimpy2715 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone happens to know what the actual color Neiman's is calling red orange? Is it the rouge coquelicot because the sales associate didn't have any idea.
> Thank you


I think that is coquelicot 2015 color. Is there a link?


----------



## Naminami

Martini0317 said:


> My new city in cognac. I'm 5'1 and I think the bag fits me fine. I think it will look even better when the leather breaks in and slouches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305187


This one is a maroon cognac 2016 ?


----------



## Naminami

Auvina15 said:


> Are the mini pompons becoming dated? I haven't seen them around for a long time so I just wondered...!!!??? I don't think they are popular like they used to be but I love them!!!


I sold my mini pompon and get a mini city for replaced her.
I just always feel not secure because there is no zipper. For sizing mini pompon much enough. I can fit ipad mini, long wallet, small wallet, tissue, small pouch 1-2. Zipper in front can fit iphone 5/s, don't know for iphone 6.


----------



## gimpy2715

Naminami said:


> I think that is coquelicot 2015 color. Is there a link?



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Giant-12-Golden-Town-Tote-Bag-Red-Orange/prod179240095_cat42550736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat42550736%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D120%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod179240095&cmCat=product

Thanks for your help


----------



## Naminami

gimpy2715 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Giant-12-Golden-Town-Tote-Bag-Red-Orange/prod179240095_cat42550736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat42550736%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D120%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod179240095&cmCat=product
> 
> Thanks for your help


Most likely yes it is.
I hope anyone will clear it more.


----------



## gimpy2715

Naminami said:


> Most likely yes it is.
> I hope anyone will clear it more.



Thank you, have a great night


----------



## Andrea777

Anyone know why my besace maxi chevre doesn't feel like my first chevre leather, fashiophile said chevre but more like lamb?


----------



## Loulou2015

tolliv said:


> Forgot to attach photo.
> 
> View attachment 3306793


Wow! Brand new! who would have thought! Lucky! so gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Loulou2015

Andrea777 said:


> Anyone know why my besace maxi chevre doesn't feel like my first chevre leather, fashiophile said chevre but more like lamb?


Did it come with the small white card that states that it is chèvre leather? It could be that they mistook the type of leather, or the cards got mixed up--also sometimes chèvre feels and looks like lambskin and vice versa, it is often practically impossible to tell them apart in some cases as each skin is unique. There are many posts about the difference and how one is mistaken for another, or cards get mixed up, or they just can't with certainty be told apart, etc. IMHO FP is very reputable--I daresay how much of my paychecks are regularly spent there--huge fan/fiend, but indeed it does sometimes happen that items are misidentified or mislabelled for a number of reasons--and I do not think it is ever intentional--it just happens. I hope you are not unhappy with your lovely bag, but FP is excellent with free returns, but you cannot remove the label or use the bag if you want a full refund. Of course having said all that, chèvre and agneau do I agree possess certain differing characteristics as you say...maybe someone else here will have something more helpful to add...


----------



## Andrea777

Loulou2015 said:


> Did it come with the small white card that states that it is chèvre leather? It could be that they mistook the type of leather, or the cards got mixed up--also sometimes chèvre feels and looks like lambskin and vice versa, it is often practically impossible to tell them apart in some cases as each skin is unique. There are many posts about the difference and how one is mistaken for another, or cards get mixed up, or they just can't with certainty be told apart, etc. IMHO FP is very reputable--I daresay how much of my paychecks are regularly spent there--huge fan/fiend, but indeed it does sometimes happen that items are misidentified or mislabelled for a number of reasons--and I do not think it is ever intentional--it just happens. I hope you are not unhappy with your lovely bag, but FP is excellent with free returns, but you cannot remove the label or use the bag if you want a full refund. Of course having said all that, chèvre and agneau do I agree possess certain differing characteristics as you say...maybe someone else here will have something more helpful to add...



Thank you. My old first that I just sold had a soft mushy feel to leather I thought besace would have but doesn't. I already removed tags and using for work today. I will give me another bal to hunt for.


----------



## tolliv

Loulou2015 said:


> Wow! Brand new! who would have thought! Lucky! so gorgeous!! Congrats!


Thank you. It truly was a luck find. I thought this style was long gone so I took it as a sign that it was meant to be.


----------



## Loulou2015

Andrea777 said:


> Thank you. My old first that I just sold had a soft mushy feel to leather I thought besace would have but doesn't. I already removed tags and using for work today. I will give me another bal to hunt for.


Enjoy the hunt! Bal it seems to me, also matches the leather to the bag style and size so it would make sense that the Besace leather would be a bit stiffer due to its larger size and style...not sure if its maybe not broken in fully yet. I have a chèvre first and a chèvre day and the leather is very different from each other, but IMO definitely chèvre, as it is different from the lamb in chèvre ways.  cheers!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Loulou2015 said:


> ...I daresay how much of my paychecks are regularly spent there--huge fan/fiend...



i saw this and laughed i sometimes feel i work each day just to pay for my FF addiction. they have so many pretty Bals (and Chanels) i must have!


----------



## Loulou2015

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i saw this and laughed i sometimes feel i work each day just to pay for my FF addiction. they have so many pretty Bals (and Chanels) i must have!


I know, right!?!


----------



## Virginiamb

Andrea777 said:


> Anyone know why my besace maxi chevre doesn't feel like my first chevre leather, fashiophile said chevre but more like lamb?




Maybe it is just not broken in good yet?  I am looking at a basche right now and I am hoping it will be soft.  I saw one one time that a girl had and the leather looked super soft and silky.  Do you like the style of the bag?  I am on the fence about one


----------



## Andrea777

Virginiamb said:


> Maybe it is just not broken in good yet?  I am looking at a basche right now and I am hoping it will be soft.  I saw one one time that a girl had and the leather looked super soft and silky.  Do you like the style of the bag?  I am on the fence about one



I love style, slips off shoulder a bit but Csnt beat the size.


----------



## marsify

Hi there! Have been working myself up to the first Bal purchase, and seeing as I've gotten a lot of knowledge from reading these threads thought I would ask some advice. I've decided on the city but am wavering between a colour and a neutral. I'm a bit in love with Vert Trefle but am not sure if I should be going the safer route of a neutral like Anthracite. Everyone says Bal is about the colours though! Any thoughts?


----------



## grnbri

marsify said:


> Hi there! Have been working myself up to the first Bal purchase, and seeing as I've gotten a lot of knowledge from reading these threads thought I would ask some advice. I've decided on the city but am wavering between a colour and a neutral. I'm a bit in love with Vert Trefle but am not sure if I should be going the safer route of a neutral like Anthracite. Everyone says Bal is about the colours though! Any thoughts?




Go with what you love but I would also see if it works with your wardrobe!  Also keep in mind that some colors are seasonal and may be harder to find later on (compared to black and anthracite, which are produced every year if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought a Bal from a distant neighbor who was posting it on the local e-list for the neighborhood.  As I made the purchase it became clear that this was a young couple where the husband was forcing the wife to sell some designer items that she never used/wore.  For a time I thought about not buying the bag due to the circumstances but I quickly realized that somebody else was just going to snatch it up- it wasn't like she would get to keep it if I didn't buy it.

I don't know about all you ladies here, but I am a bit of a hoarder of designer bags and clothes.  I have many items that I bought and have either worn very little, worn only for special occasions and some I haven't worn.  I even bought an Alaia pony skirt for ~$300 that retailed for almost $6K- in a size that I will probably never be able to fit into- but who knows maybe one day I will be able to wear it, or give it to somebody or even sell it for at least what I paid and probably more.  In other words some of this stuff I buy is actually a kind of investment, in a way.

Anyway I'd hate to be in a relationship where I had to hide what I buy.  Hopefully she wasn't really attached to this bag.


----------



## Kmora

Michelle1x said:


> I bought a Bal from a distant neighbor who was posting it on the local e-list for the neighborhood.  As I made the purchase it became clear that this was a young couple where the husband was forcing the wife to sell some designer items that she never used/wore.  For a time I thought about not buying the bag due to the circumstances but I quickly realized that somebody else was just going to snatch it up- it wasn't like she would get to keep it if I didn't buy it.
> 
> I don't know about all you ladies here, but I am a bit of a hoarder of designer bags and clothes.  I have many items that I bought and have either worn very little, worn only for special occasions and some I haven't worn.  I even bought an Alaia pony skirt for ~$300 that retailed for almost $6K- in a size that I will probably never be able to fit into- but who knows maybe one day I will be able to wear it, or give it to somebody or even sell it for at least what I paid and probably more.  In other words some of this stuff I buy is actually a kind of investment, in a way.
> 
> Anyway I'd hate to be in a relationship where I had to hide what I buy.  Hopefully she wasn't really attached to this bag.



Yes, I am like you. And my husband is not so happy about all my handbag purchases. We have separate economy so he really doesn't have anything to say about this but he still makes comments. Sometimes I think about hiding my bags to avoid the comments but then I realize that it wouldn't help me nor him. If I am ashamed of something I buy I probably shouldn't buy it. So I make a thing out of showing him everything I buy haha, which he hates haha. You got to love marriages 

And honestly, if we were in some kind of economic crisis - my rarely used handbags (and jewellery) would probably be the first things we sell, so this might have been the case with your neighbour?


----------



## Gizm0m0

muchstuff said:


> Glad it made you smile...I've never worried much about trends or what other people think about my style. I've never even really thought about "my style" I've always done what felt right for me. Tassels on a handbag just don't seem that important, If you like them, fine, why care about what other people think?


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm supposed to be on a ban but I found a Bal I really want....it is so hard to keep myself from purchasing!! It doesn't help that I can't stop looking for bags even though I shouldn't buy them.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I'm supposed to be on a ban but I found a Bal I really want....it is so hard to keep myself from purchasing!! It doesn't help that I can't stop looking for bags even though I shouldn't buy them.



+1   still trying to pay off my last round of purchases but I spend all evening trolling for new treasures...but I'm absolutely :banned: unless, of course, I find that perfect bag and then I'll find some way of buying it...sigh...


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> +1   still trying to pay off my last round of purchases but I spend all evening trolling for new treasures...but I'm absolutely :banned: unless, of course, I find that perfect bag and then I'll find some way of buying it...sigh...


 It has been worse because I've been bored at work, so, all I do is browse shopping websites or TPF. And I know what you mean about finding a way to buy when it is the perfect bag. Sigh.


----------



## Michelle1x

The only way I can stop spending is if I am 100% busy/occupied- which isn't the case right now.  
I probably would have been better before the internet.  The internet means I can feed my shopping addiction 24/7.


----------



## piosavsfan

So true, Michelle! I wouldn't spend nearly as much money without the internet! 
The hard thing with Bals is that you never know when the older bags will show up again. So when I see an oldie that I want, I feel like I HAVE to get it because I may not be able to in the future.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> So true, Michelle! I wouldn't spend nearly as much money without the internet!
> The hard thing with Bals is that you never know when the older bags will show up again. So when I see an oldie that I want, I feel like I HAVE to get it because I may not be able to in the future.



I've bought three in the last month...


----------



## Kmora

piosavsfan said:


> It has been worse because I've been bored at work, so, all I do is browse shopping websites or TPF. And I know what you mean about finding a way to buy when it is the perfect bag. Sigh.







Michelle1x said:


> The only way I can stop spending is if I am 100% busy/occupied- which isn't the case right now.
> I probably would have been better before the internet.  The internet means I can feed my shopping addiction 24/7.




This is SO true!

Bored at work = a lot of browsing websites = expensive.

A lot to do in life/at work = no time for internet = very cheap.


----------



## Andrea777

Kmora said:


> This is SO true!
> 
> Bored at work = a lot of browsing websites = expensive.
> 
> A lot to do in life/at work = no time for internet = very cheap.



I agree with all you ladies, I'm always shopping and sometimes sizes I'll probably never fit into. And purses that look at me from my closet. My husband is only ok with it becase I do sell on eBay sometimes, but then I just buy another


----------



## Michelle1x

Yeah ebay/reselling is a double edge sword.  I post on the nordstrom rack website and resellers are the enemy there.  They buy up all the cheap designer bags and resell.  Its obvious which bags are from the rack on ebay because they have their "W&R" tag.

But the reality is, most of the people I know that buy a lot of designer goods depend on ebay to refresh their closet.  If it weren't for ebay, I would buy a lot less.  I try to reach a sort of equilibrium, where I sell stuff to buy more, trying to break even.

This is a bal somebody bought at Nordstrom rack trying to resell.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...305495?hash=item2a643c62d7:g:f-cAAOSwzgRW0LmE

The rack prices their W&R items at 70% off, so she paid about $638 for this, and she is trying to resell for $1450.  Assuming she had to pay some tax, this nets her $750 not bad.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody have any opinions on Vert Tilleul?  They have it on ****** (the one with the metal plates, which I didn't like at first but is growing on me).

I am a fan of Maldives but this Vert Tilleul might be a contender also.


----------



## dyyong

quick Q ladies, is Hip same as the Shoulder????? noticed the strap slightly different? there's one with a clasp and one without??


----------



## anthrosphere

s.tighe said:


> I've never consigned with them, but I do check in on the site from time to time, and I've definitely noticed that bags don't move, nor do they change the prices to solve for that stagnancy. If you can, I'd yank my bags from that site and see if you can send them to Yoogis or Fashionphile... both of them move a ton of bags, and logically lower prices 10% every 30 days they don't sell. Their buyout prices aren't the greatest... both sites recently offered me only $600 for an unused City with retail tags still attached, which was a real kick in the teeth, so I told them to pound sand on that one. But on bags you've enjoyed down to a reasonable depreciation or that you've bought for a good resale price yourself, it can work out ok. Better yet, put your bags on eBay or Tradesy where you have more control over the pricing and sale process. The resale market seems pretty fickle right now. Good luck!



Thank you so much! It's now been over a month and my bag is still there. I'm done with coutureusa. I'm going to contact them right now and see if I can get my bag back. Thanks again!


----------



## Rainixe

Hello! This is my first post, and it's about the first Bal First bag I bought - a First in Rouge Cerise with GGH. I need some advice / opinions on it, and I hope that it is okay for me to ask here.

I have some reservations about the bag's leather. It feels smooth to me, but a little bit dry. I'm not sure if i'm interpreting the veiny feel as feeling dry? I've attached a couple of close-up pictures of the leather of the front of the bag taken under artificial lighting at night (I know, one of them shows a small scratch on the leather). I don't have a picture of the whole bag currently, but I can take one when I'm back home after work tonight.

Do you guys think the leather looks okay, or does it look too dry and veiny? I'm new to Bal so I would really love some help! (:


----------



## Andrea777

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah ebay/reselling is a double edge sword.  I post on the nordstrom rack website and resellers are the enemy there.  They buy up all the cheap designer bags and resell.  Its obvious which bags are from the rack on ebay because they have their "W&R" tag.
> 
> But the reality is, most of the people I know that buy a lot of designer goods depend on ebay to refresh their closet.  If it weren't for ebay, I would buy a lot less.  I try to reach a sort of equilibrium, where I sell stuff to buy more, trying to break even.
> 
> This is a bal somebody bought at Nordstrom rack trying to resell.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...305495?hash=item2a643c62d7:g:f-cAAOSwzgRW0LmE
> 
> The rack prices their W&R items at 70% off, so she paid about $638 for this, and she is trying to resell for $1450.  Assuming she had to pay some tax, this nets her $750 not bad.




How come I never see anything good like Balenciaga at my Nordstrom rack in Princeton nj?


----------



## Andrea777

What are people's thoughts on tradesy?


----------



## Rainixe

Rainixe said:


> Hello! This is my first post, and it's about the first Bal First bag I bought - a First in Rouge Cerise with GGH. I need some advice / opinions on it, and I hope that it is okay for me to ask here.
> 
> I have some reservations about the bag's leather. It feels smooth to me, but a little bit dry. I'm not sure if i'm interpreting the veiny feel as feeling dry? I've attached a couple of close-up pictures of the leather of the front of the bag taken under artificial lighting at night (I know, one of them shows a small scratch on the leather). I don't have a picture of the whole bag currently, but I can take one when I'm back home after work tonight.
> 
> Do you guys think the leather looks okay, or does it look too dry and veiny? I'm new to Bal so I would really love some help! (:
> 
> View attachment 3316167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316168




Here are pictures of the whole bag (front and back). Any thoughts please? Thank you! (:


----------



## Michelle1x

Andrea777 said:


> How come I never see anything good like Balenciaga at my Nordstrom rack in Princeton nj?



Nordstrom Rack gets the designer bags that are leftover from their designer sale in Feb and July - the problem is these are leftovers.  Mostly Chloe and an occasional Valentino.  Hardly any Bals, except there is a Le Dix in one of the racks near me, but thats not the Bal people want, is it?

I think Nordstrom has a deal with Valentino and Chloe and a few other brands but there is a higher Bal selection at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Andrea777

Michelle1x said:


> Nordstrom Rack gets the designer bags that are leftover from their designer sale in Feb and July - the problem is these are leftovers.  Mostly Chloe and an occasional Valentino.  Hardly any Bals, except there is a Le Dix in one of the racks near me, but thats not the Bal people want, is it?
> 
> I think Nordstrom has a deal with Valentino and Chloe and a few other brands but there is a higher Bal selection at Neiman Marcus.



I alway see a ton of spade, Jacobs and kors at mine. Once in a while a lamb but that's it


----------



## Auvina15

Is there a certain age limit of carrying a Bal city bag? I'm 40 and I still love my Bals to die, carry them very frequently. Not sure about other Bal lovers??? Is there anyone just like me?? Not sure if I should start a new thread about this topic or could someone, plz?? ? I'm shy and..chicken!!., ))))


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Is there a certain age limit of carrying a Bal city bag? I'm 40 and I still love my Bals to die, carry them very frequently. Not sure about other Bal lovers??? Is there anyone just like me?? Not sure if I should start a new thread about this topic or could someone, plz?? ? I'm shy and..chicken!!., ))))



Why worry about what other people think? If you love your Bals carry them....I'm much older than you and have just started collecting in the last couple of years. Enjoy your passion and don't worry about other people's opinions!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Why worry about what other people think? If you love your Bals carry them....I'm much older than you and have just started collecting in the last couple of years. Enjoy your passion and don't worry about other people's opinions!



Thank you for your reply! I'm not worrying but curious about what other Bal lovers think!! Yayyyy we are a team!!!


----------



## cat1967

Auvina15 said:


> Is there a certain age limit of carrying a Bal city bag? I'm 40 and I still love my Bals to die, carry them very frequently. Not sure about other Bal lovers??? Is there anyone just like me?? Not sure if I should start a new thread about this topic or could someone, plz?? ? I'm shy and..chicken!!., ))))



I started buying Bals when I was 44.  I have a big collection now.  Many RH City bags.  I do enjoy them, I don't think they look girly on me even my Rose Berlingot RH City looks nice.  Noone looks at me in a weird way, but even if they did I would guess they were jealous lol.  There is no age limit with Bals.  I have seen much older ladies wearing them and I do like them.  I am 49 now and I know I will be using them for a long long time.  Also, I don't really care what people think.  They look great with all my outfits so that is the most important thing for me.  And I don't judge myself lightly.  Wear them, enjoy them, we all love them, they will always look great on you too I am sure.


----------



## StefaniJoy

I'm 43 years old...just bought my first Bal this weekend. I bought one that I think looks more "mature" and not too flashy, but still has gorgeous giant hardware. Buy what you love!


----------



## Kmora

StefaniJoy said:


> I'm 43 years old...just bought my first Bal this weekend. I bought one that I think looks more "mature" and not too flashy, but still has gorgeous giant hardware. Buy what you love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319917




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Auvina15

cat1967 said:


> I started buying Bals when I was 44.  I have a big collection now.  Many RH City bags.  I do enjoy them, I don't think they look girly on me even my Rose Berlingot RH City looks nice.  Noone looks at me in a weird way, but even if they did I would guess they were jealous lol.  There is no age limit with Bals.  I have seen much older ladies wearing them and I do like them.  I am 49 now and I know I will be using them for a long long time.  Also, I don't really care what people think.  They look great with all my outfits so that is the most important thing for me.  And I don't judge myself lightly.  Wear them, enjoy them, we all love them, they will always look great on you too I am sure.



Thank you!!! Very well said!!! This would make me feel more confident carrying my Bals!! 
You know I just love wearing my tear jeans still and pairing them with my Bals, feel so ME!!! ))) I guess I'm going to collect more Bal bags and enjoy them for at least another ... 20 years if I .... had a longlife!!!!! ))))


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> I'm 43 years old...just bought my first Bal this weekend. I bought one that I think looks more "mature" and not too flashy, but still has gorgeous giant hardware. Buy what you love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319917



Great neuture color! Gorgerous bag! Many Congrats to you StefaniJoy!!!


----------



## cat1967

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you!!! Very well said!!! This would make me feel more confident carrying my Bals!!
> You know I just love wearing my tear jeans still and pairing them with my Bals, feel so ME!!! ))) I guess I'm going to collect more Bal bags and enjoy them for at least another ... 20 years if I .... had a longlife!!!!! ))))



You are so welcome.  I am a tutor and I dress casually.  I love jeans.  My Bals look so nice with my outfits as I have said.  It also feels so ME.  I am glad you feel that way too.  Don't doubt your judgement.  Do what makes you feel better.  I am sure you can support that.


----------



## Rainixe

StefaniJoy said:


> I'm 43 years old...just bought my first Bal this weekend. I bought one that I think looks more "mature" and not too flashy, but still has gorgeous giant hardware. Buy what you love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319917



Your bag is beautiful!  May I ask what color it is? Thanks!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Rainixe said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  May I ask what color it is? Thanks!




Thank you so much! It's the 2012 Gris Tarmac color with G12 rose gold hardware. This picture makes it look almost navy blue but it's a smokey dark grey IRL.


----------



## Beth24

Hi everyone. New to the Balenciaga forum and I have a question--what does AJ mean? I've tried to figure it out and just cannot. TIA.


----------



## piosavsfan

I have an oldie coming today! Hopefully my BF signs for it or I will have to wait until Saturday to pick it up and I'm super impatient!!


----------



## muchstuff

Beth24 said:


> Hi everyone. New to the Balenciaga forum and I have a question--what does AJ mean? I've tried to figure it out and just cannot. TIA.



Not sure, context please? Where have you seen/heard it?


----------



## Beth24

muchstuff said:


> Not sure, context please? Where have you seen/heard it?




In bag descriptions. Copied this off Neiman's website--

Balenciaga-Giant-12-Nickel-City-Velo-AJ-Bag-Rose-Handbags

thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Beth24 said:


> In bag descriptions. Copied this off Neiman's website--
> 
> Balenciaga-Giant-12-Nickel-City-Velo-AJ-Bag-Rose-Handbags
> 
> thanks!



Hmmm, it doesn't seem to apply to just one style, it's on the city, the mini city, the velo, and different types of hardware as well. Anyone?


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi all, does anybody recognize this color?  Gilt says it is brown/cinnamon but I know cinnamon and this does not look like that.
Actually, this color doesn't look nice to me.  I was looking for cinnamon which is why I found this.
http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...ty-arena-medium-leather-satchel?origin=search


----------



## anthrosphere

Am I the only one having trouble getting in touch with Realdealcollection? I sent them an email about an item but they never responded. I thought they were really good, but it looks like I was wrong. Terrible customer service. I sent in my bag to them but now I'm getting really worried.


----------



## Mussetrolden

Can anyone PLEASE help me authenticate this bag. I have bought it on ebay and if fake I will have to return it.


----------



## Dianelv

This is my first Bal in classic hardware, I've literally only used it twice, just noticed today the hardware seems to be coming off? There's a brighter more golden colour coming through underneath. Is it plated? I didn't think it was, I haven't seen this on anyone else's bags :/


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Am I the only one having trouble getting in touch with Realdealcollection? I sent them an email about an item but they never responded. I thought they were really good, but it looks like I was wrong. Terrible customer service. I sent in my bag to them but now I'm getting really worried.



They say right on their website that they get a ton of inquiries and that sometimes stuff gets thrown into various spam files. If you haven't heard from them in a couple of  days give them a call. Don't worry about your bag, you're in good hands. From the "contact us" page on their website:

"We are happy to help you. Please complete the form below and a Real Deal Collection team member will respond as soon as possible. [If you have not received a response within 2 business days, either we have not received your message, or our reply to you has been misfiled as spam. Please give us a call at (505) 795-5979.]"

I sent them a bag as a possible trade in, and when I decided not to use it as such they sent it back without charging me the postage. I've purchased from them before and currently have a bag on layaway. HTH


----------



## Kmora

Dianelv said:


> This is my first Bal in classic hardware, I've literally only used it twice, just noticed today the hardware seems to be coming off? There's a brighter more golden colour coming through underneath. Is it plated? I didn't think it was, I haven't seen this on anyone else's bags :/





As far as I know this is completely normal and all regular hardware gets worn like this 

And here is a picture of some hardware on my RH city:


----------



## muchstuff

Dianelv said:


> This is my first Bal in classic hardware, I've literally only used it twice, just noticed today the hardware seems to be coming off? There's a brighter more golden colour coming through underneath. Is it plated? I didn't think it was, I haven't seen this on anyone else's bags :/



The regular hardware is oxidized brass and the oxidization does wear off in time, showing the true brass underneath. Since all of my RH bags were purchased pre-loved I couldn't say how long it normally takes for this to start happening, perhaps someone who has purchased new could say?


----------



## Dianelv

Kmora said:


> As far as I know this is completely normal and all regular hardware gets worn like this
> 
> And here is a picture of some hardware on my RH city:
> View attachment 3328924



Thanks so much. That's put my mind at ease. Must be the naivity of being a newbie lol I always just thought it stayed one colour but thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Dianelv

muchstuff said:


> The regular hardware is oxidized brass and the oxidization does wear off in time, showing the true brass underneath. Since all of my RH bags were purchased pre-loved I couldn't say how long it normally takes for this to start happening, perhaps someone who has purchased new could say?



Thanks so much. I should have researched that part a bit more thoroughly I suppose. But I don't keep it in it's dustbag as I like to look at it lol so maybe it's happening quicker than it should. I'm glad to find out it's normal though  thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Dianelv said:


> Thanks so much. I should have researched that part a bit more thoroughly I suppose. But I don't keep it in it's dustbag as I like to look at it lol so maybe it's happening quicker than it should. I'm glad to find out it's normal though  thanks



Glad I could help...I actually like the look of it when the brass is showing through, gives it character!


----------



## Dianelv

muchstuff said:


> Glad I could help...I actually like the look of it when the brass is showing through, gives it character!



I'm not a big fan of it atm only because the bag is brand new and I've barely had a chance to use it! But I'm sure it will grow on me  it will look lovely once it's aged a bit


----------



## Kmora

Dianelv said:


> Thanks so much. That's put my mind at ease. Must be the naivity of being a newbie lol I always just thought it stayed one colour but thanks for clearing it up



Well, everyone is new in the beginning and it is not obvious that the hardware will age like this. I think it is great that you ask here  All the other hardware will stay the same color, it is only the regular hardware that does this


----------



## Dianelv

Kmora said:


> Well, everyone is new in the beginning and it is not obvious that the hardware will age like this. I think it is great that you ask here  All the other hardware will stay the same color, it is only the regular hardware that does this



Aww thanks. I'm so glad I discovered this forum. Everyone has so much knowledge to share and is so nice about it


----------



## muchstuff

Dianelv said:


> Aww thanks. I'm so glad I discovered this forum. Everyone has so much knowledge to share and is so nice about it



Can anyone say whether it's common for the oxidization on new bags to start to wear off that quickly? I'm curious myself!


----------



## Iamminda

I only have 1 Bbag so far.  I am researching/hunting down my second.  Part of me just want to sell all my purses and only buy BBags since the colors are so pretty and BBags can be stored flat or in very little space (I love how CeeJay stores hers on hangers).   Thanks for allowing me to think out loud .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I only have 1 Bbag so far.  I am researching/hunting down my second.  Part of me just want to sell all my purses and only buy BBags since the colors are so pretty and BBags can be stored flat or in very little space (I love how CeeJay stores hers on hangers).   Thanks for allowing me to think out loud .



I've sold almost everything else I have


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I've sold almost everything else I have



Good to know that others feel the same way.  I guess I will get a second one first before deciding.  It's just that there are so many beautiful colors I want and my purse budget is limited : (.   I didn't win that big lottery a couple of months back (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Good to know that others feel the same way.  I guess I will get a second one first before deciding.  It's just that there are so many beautiful colors I want and my purse budget is limited : (.   I didn't win that big lottery a couple of months back (lol).



I won a free play today on my lottery ticket, big woof


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I won a free play today on my lottery ticket, big woof



Hey, that's better than nothing


----------



## maxxout

I have bought so many bags from them and sold a few too.  They are extremely responsible and honest.  They do get extremely busy but will get to you in time.   I've been to their store several times and know both the owners and can vouch for them.


----------



## maxxout

anthrosphere said:


> Am I the only one having trouble getting in touch with Realdealcollection? I sent them an email about an item but they never responded. I thought they were really good, but it looks like I was wrong. Terrible customer service. I sent in my bag to them but now I'm getting really worried.



See above.   I forgot to include your quote.


----------



## anthrosphere

maxxout said:


> See above.   I forgot to include your quote.



Thanks. Turns out they have a glitch in their system so the contact form didn't go through. I had to email them again using my personal email address and they replied back. Thanks again.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Not sure if this is the right place to ask but do I need to authenticate bags from Ann's Fabulous Finds?   I did a search and she has mostly positive reviews.  And I think her website says something about every bag is checked.  Thanks.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi again.  Not sure where to post it.  I am interested in some of the older B colors.  Would this kind of wrinkly leather be considered normal wear (shows character) or just plain ugly?   Thanks.


----------



## cat1967

Iamminda said:


> Hi again.  Not sure where to post it.  I am interested in some of the older B colors.  Would this kind of wrinkly leather be considered normal wear (shows character) or just plain ugly?   Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345252



I don't find it ugly at all!  I love the distressed leather of Bal.


----------



## Iamminda

cat1967 said:


> I don't find it ugly at all!  I love the distressed leather of Bal.



Thanks for your reply.  I am still a newbie and don't trust myself yet on what is good distressed vs bad distressed (lol).  My 2011 is nowhere as distressed so it's hard for me to know.  Thx again.


----------



## cat1967

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I am still a newbie and don't trust myself yet on what is good distressed vs bad distressed (lol).  My 2011 is nowhere as distressed so it's hard for me to know.  Thx again.



You are so welcome.  I love 2011 bags and most of my Bals are from then.  The bag in the pic looked good to me but you know it may be different IRL from what I see.  I also take very good care of my bags so even my old ones don't have rubbing, scuffs or anything.  I find the older leather better.  I have one or two from 2015 but the leather is more plasticy than the ones from 2011 or 2012.  I am here for you if you have any other questions.  I am always glad to help if I can.


----------



## vmia

Could someone tell me where the authenticate this forum for Balenciaga is?? I found two threads that are both closed.


----------



## muchstuff

vmia said:


> Could someone tell me where the authenticate this forum for Balenciaga is?? I found two threads that are both closed.



Try this...



http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-936807.html


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Hi again.  Not sure where to post it.  I am interested in some of the older B colors.  Would this kind of wrinkly leather be considered normal wear (shows character) or just plain ugly?   Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345252



This kind of "rumply wrinkly" is exactly what some die hard Balanciaga fans love the most. I can't recall seeing a Bal that I thought had "ugly" distressing, but there are different types.... It goes from the sort of "tight" distressing of your familiar 2011 bags (a personal favorite of mine as well) to the kind of fluffy cloud/pillowy distressing of 2007 (Mogano comes to mind) to the silky smooth or "crumpled paper" extremes in 2005.  I think they're all beautiful and I want them all! lol. 

This one looks like it might be a rouille day bag.... if memory serves rouille was a 2006 color (also called paprika, maybe?). I believe there was also a similar color in 07. In either of those years, the leather was generally buttery and amazing and very rewarding to all of the senses!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> This kind of "rumply wrinkly" is exactly what some die hard Balanciaga fans love the most. I can't recall seeing a Bal that I thought had "ugly" distressing, but there are different types.... It goes from the sort of "tight" distressing of your familiar 2011 bags (a personal favorite of mine as well) to the kind of fluffy cloud/pillowy distressing of 2007 (Mogano comes to mind) to the silky smooth or "crumpled paper" extremes in 2005.  I think they're all beautiful and I want them all! lol.
> 
> This one looks like it might be a rouille day bag.... if memory serves rouille was a 2006 color (also called paprika, maybe?). I believe there was also a similar color in 07. In either of those years, the leather was generally buttery and amazing and very rewarding to all of the senses!



Thanks so much for your insights.  Since I am new, I don't quite "trust" myself in judging the level of distress.  You are right--the bag pictured is a 2007 Ruby.  I am now actually deciding between a 2005 (very bubbly and pillowy distressed) vs a 2008 (flat distressed).  I am more attracted to the flat look (lol) but many here have said that pre-2007 bags have better, thicker and chewy leather so I am very curious about it. I also understand that each bag is different so two bags made in the same year can look different.  Decisions!  Decisions!  If only money grows on trees, then I can have them all (lol).  Thanks again.


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for your insights.  Since I am new, I don't quite "trust" myself in judging the level of distress.  You are right--the bag pictured is a 2007 Ruby.  I am now actually deciding between a 2005 (very bubbly and pillowy distressed) vs a 2008 (flat distressed).  I am more attracted to the flat look (lol) but many here have said that pre-2007 bags have better, thicker and chewy leather so I am very curious about it. I also understand that each bag is different so two bags made in the same year can look different.  Decisions!  Decisions!  If only money grows on trees, then I can have them all (lol).  Thanks again.



2007 was an epic year for Balanciaga, but I *definitely* would not discount 2008, which also had great leather. I feel like anything before 2012 or 2013 before Balenciaga started shellacking their leather had some pretty darn great leather (and yet I own several bags that are 2012-2015!)

Trust Your Judgement!!! There is no such thing as right or wrong. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm a sucker for smooth Bal leather, which is probably harder to find than the more wrinkly kind... the HANDS DOWN most beautiful leather I've owned was a black 2005 Twiggy with the thickest, smoothest black leather. The leather was so thick and smooth that the black was lustrous and almost glowed iridescent. The style didn't work for me so I eventually sold it, but I held onto that bag for a long time just because the leather was so uniquely smooth and gorgeous I hated to let it go. And yet, some people would look at it and not find it appealing because it wasn't wrinkly!

For your next purchase, buy what you think is beautiful! If you're not immediately like, "oooohhhh that's gorgeous I love it" over the distressing on the Ruby (Ruby was a 2008 color; rouille (rust/paprika) was 2006/2007 and tomato was also 2007) and you question wether it's ugly or not, it's probably a good indicator you should keep looking until you find that one that you can't stop thinking about because you want it so badly, instead of can't stop thinking about because you can't decide if it's good or bad. When it's good (for you), you'll know it!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> 2007 was an epic year for Balanciaga, but I *definitely* would not discount 2008, which also had great leather. I feel like anything before 2012 or 2013 before Balenciaga started shellacking their leather had some pretty darn great leather (and yet I own several bags that are 2012-2015!)
> 
> Trust Your Judgement!!! There is no such thing as right or wrong. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm a sucker for smooth Bal leather, which is probably harder to find than the more wrinkly kind... the HANDS DOWN most beautiful leather I've owned was a black 2005 Twiggy with the thickest, smoothest black leather. The leather was so thick and smooth that the black was lustrous and almost glowed iridescent. The style didn't work for me so I eventually sold it, but I held onto that bag for a long time just because the leather was so uniquely smooth and gorgeous I hated to let it go. And yet, some people would look at it and not find it appealing because it wasn't wrinkly!
> 
> For your next purchase, buy what you think is beautiful! If you're not immediately like, "oooohhhh that's gorgeous I love it" over the distressing on the Ruby (Ruby was a 2008 color; rouille (rust/paprika) was 2006/2007 and tomato was also 2007) and you question wether it's ugly or not, it's probably a good indicator you should keep looking until you find that one that you can't stop thinking about because you want it so badly, instead of can't stop thinking about because you can't decide if it's good or bad. When it's good (for you), you'll know it!



Thanks again for your great advice!!  We will see what I end up with!!!  Some of it is luck/chance -- like will a certain bag be available when I am ready to buy?   I am just anxious to get my hands on another one -- I just love the colors so much.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello ladies!

I terribly need some advice!

I love this grey town, but after got the handles rebraided (we don't have official Balenciaga repair), the string was replaced by a quality one, which is flatter compared to the original one.

What would you say? Does it still look attractive?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for all the pet lovers... a wonderful dog toy i saw on youtube and Ella Bean


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for all the pet lovers... a wonderful dog toy i saw on youtube and Ella Bean


----------



## beachkaka

Just few questions, does mini city ever come in calf leather?lately? How about regular city? I thought city with regular or giant 12 or 21 only come in lambskin except short period of time they produced goatskin before, am I right? I just saw a pre-shopping mini city in calf leather on Mytherasa, here is the link, is this a mistake or I am wrong. 
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/giant-12-mini-city-leather-tote-599709.html?catref=category

The reason I ask is I don't want any handbag in lambskin even I know that's one of the main reason Balenciaga is known for, so I am kind of stick with ME because of the leather, if normal city comes in calf, I will def get my hands on at least one of that. Thanks in advance guys, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## beachkaka

Add: I know they released calf leather but what I mean is if the regular city has calf leather but still stays the lambskin look, which is exactly what I ask for. I know I ask for too much.hehe.


----------



## whitino

yes


----------



## Loulou2015

alla.miss said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I terribly need some advice!
> 
> I love this grey town, but after got the handles rebraided (we don't have official Balenciaga repair), the string was replaced by a quality one, which is flatter compared to the original one.
> 
> What would you say? Does it still look attractive?
> 
> View attachment 3364417


If you like it--that's all that matters, unless you want to resell it. Personally, if you want an honest opinion, it looks sort of like tennis shoe strings to me, but it probably isn't noticeable when you are using it.


----------



## Gringach

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all, does anybody recognize this color?  Gilt says it is brown/cinnamon but I know cinnamon and this does not look like that.
> Actually, this color doesn't look nice to me.  I was looking for cinnamon which is why I found this.
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...ty-arena-medium-leather-satchel?origin=search



This is marron canelle, or brown cinamon as this is exactly the bag I bought recently. It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Looks like the Red Lipstick giant12 silver cities are sold out everywhere!!!  I am thinking about getting one but I guess I am too late for the game!!!


----------



## sari105

I just ordered online this bag, which is in the color gris fossile: http://http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-554055.html?catref=category

In the picture it looks almost like a metallic grey. But now i'm wondering if it's just the lighting of the picture. 
Does anyone have this exact bag that can share a picture IRL?


----------



## LouLie

sari105 said:


> I just ordered online this bag, which is in the color gris fossile: http://http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-554055.html?catref=category
> 
> In the picture it looks almost like a metallic grey. But now i'm wondering if it's just the lighting of the picture.
> Does anyone have this exact bag that can share a picture IRL?


Hi Sari105. Looks like a beautiful bag, congrats! I would describe Gris Fossile as dark grey, it's not metallic at all. Here is a link to a TPF thread discussing the color, with pictures for reference. Hope it helps. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga-colour-fossil-896290-2.html


----------



## mere girl

can someone please direct me to the latest Bal Moto Jacket thread in the Clubhouse..I really can't find it, thanks

edit - found it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I'm struggling so much with the new purseforum. Ugh! Wish the old one had stayed.... Dont like the new layout, the way we have to scroll. Looking at all our yummy Bals - it was such a pleasure now it's become so hard!


----------



## Harper Quinn

hate the new emoticons, it looks like they have regressed. our old ones were fab!


----------



## seagullz

Same here! I hate the layout and the fonts and everything. It make my head dizzy and pictures are not coming out even though i am logged out.

Its not helping that i have missed a New Black GGH City with tags on a consignment site this morning..lol


----------



## Winterfell

I don't like this new layout either. Why don't the pictures show now like they used to? I thought it was because I wasn't logged on but I did that and it's still the same. It does seem a bit hard on the eyes as well.


----------



## piosavsfan

I can't decide if I should get 2005 turquoise Day... decisions decisions...

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I can't decide if I should get 2005 turquoise Day... decisions decisions...
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


Is it the one on HG bags? Killer colour but only if you'll wear it. Plus for a Day bag I thought it was pretty pricey? But I know if I want something price is secondary...sigh.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Is it the one on HG bags? Killer colour but only if you'll wear it. Plus for a Day bag I thought it was pretty pricey? But I know if I want something price is secondary...sigh.


Yes, it's the one on HG. I love turquoise and want a turquoise Bal and heard that 2005 turquoise is one that doesn't change colors. I also think it's pricey for a day bag, that's part of my dilemma. I also worry about not liking the condition, I feel that Erica minimizes flaws sometimes.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, it's the one on HG. I love turquoise and want a turquoise Bal and heard that 2005 turquoise is one that doesn't change colors. I also think it's pricey for a day bag, that's part of my dilemma. I also worry about not liking the condition, I feel that Erica minimizes flaws sometimes.


I've yet to purchase from HG although i follow the site daily, along with many others ( and I wonder why I don't get anything done!) so i can't speak to condition, but I've found that I've purchased bags on other sites knowing that they're priced higher than they should be. I'm impatient and don't always want to wait to see if the bag I'm lusting after finally shows up on eBay in perfect condition for half the price. I see there's no returns on sale items. Can you request more detailed photos of corners etc.?
I just noticed she lists it as a 2005 then states the year is unknown because the paper tags are missing. Would have to check but was turquoise produced in any other year?


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I've yet to purchase from HG although i follow the site daily, along with many others ( and I wonder why I don't get anything done!) so i can't speak to condition, but I've found that I've purchased bags on other sites knowing that they're priced higher than they should be. I'm impatient and don't always want to wait to see if the bag I'm lusting after finally shows up on eBay in perfect condition for half the price. I see there's no returns on sale items. Can you request more detailed photos of corners etc.?
> I just noticed she lists it as a 2005 then states the year is unknown because the paper tags are missing. Would have to check but was turquoise produced in any other year?


I am asking her for more photos. I asked her about the year before and she said that she is so familiar with the 2005 turquoise that she knows it on sight. There have definitely been other years with turquoise and I don't have the experience to tell them apart.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I am asking her for more photos. I asked her about the year before and she said that she is so familiar with the 2005 turquoise that she knows it on sight. There have definitely been other years with turquoise and I don't have the experience to tell them apart.



Me neither, keep us posted!


----------



## labrat1996

Winterfell said:


> I don't like this new layout either. Why don't the pictures show now like they used to? I thought it was because I wasn't logged on but I did that and it's still the same. It does seem a bit hard on the eyes as well.


I am having a super hard time with the new layout as well. I HATE it! I have also had trouble with the replys. I also can't seem to figure out how to delete a double post! Ugh!


----------



## labrat1996

seagullz said:


> Same here! I hate the layout and the fonts and everything. It make my head dizzy and pictures are not coming out even though i am logged out.
> 
> Its not helping that i have missed a New Black GGH City with tags on a consignment site this morning..lol


Yes - Dizzy is how I feel as well. I think they went to links and thumbnails to save server space. Not user friendly at all. It really diminishes the experience of Purse Forum. Sad


----------



## labrat1996

Harper Quinn said:


> I'm struggling so much with the new purseforum. Ugh! Wish the old one had stayed.... Dont like the new layout, the way we have to scroll. Looking at all our yummy Bals - it was such a pleasure now it's become so hard!


+1


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i do not like the new site at all, it's awkward and weird, and i'm tech savvy, and enjoy new tech stuff.. but the site is not user-friendly

anyhow... i have a growing collection of Bal bags - maybe 7 now... and i have seen some photos of people who hang them up to store instead of laying them flat. is this ok? won't it deform the handles?


----------



## Iamminda

Hi There!  Not sure if this is the right place to ask.  I tried searching the threads but didn't really find anything.  Are there any incentives to buying at Balenciaga in Hawaii?  Besides the lower tax rate in HI. I know for LV, the prices in Hawaii are about 5% lower than mainland US.  I read on one thread that some SA said old B bags get sent to Hawaii so maybe one can find a color from past seasons there.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## helenNZ

piosavsfan said:


> I can't decide if I should get 2005 turquoise Day... decisions decisions...
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


I WOULD PULL THE PIN AND DO IT!!!  It's my FAV colour!!!!  So beautiful!  Old bbags are the best!


----------



## TeriT

I have an opportunity to buy a giant 21 gold hardware city in Black. I have always wanted this bag - but never got one when they were available. 

I really love the bag still - but am wondering whether it is too dated now....

What do you folks think?


----------



## muchstuff

TeriT said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a giant 21 gold hardware city in Black. I have always wanted this bag - but never got one when they were available.
> 
> I really love the bag still - but am wondering whether it is too dated now....
> 
> What do you folks think?


Not at all dated IMHO! If you love it that's all that matters anyway!


----------



## seagullz

Well i still love it and still searching for one, although my friend think otherwise. she prefer to spend on new bags in new model. She no longer love G21.

So it depending on you.


----------



## ksuromax

good day, B-fans 
I have a question and would like to know your opinions on a Balenciaga Whistle bag, do you think it's still actual? or dated?
I can't find much feedback on it here, so if anyone owns it, can you please, share your thoughts? how did it hold up? convenient for work? any issue with the fastening/lock?
TIA!


----------



## TeriT

seagullz said:


> Well i still love it and still searching for one, although my friend think otherwise. she prefer to spend on new bags in new model. She no longer love G21.
> 
> So it depending on you.



Thanks for your comments. Think i will take the plunge.


----------



## seagullz

Sure TeriT do let me know if you happen to see another one lol


----------



## piosavsfan

I can't stop buying Bals. Should I get a courier in Tempete for about $400 mint condition?


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I can't stop buying Bals. Should I get a courier in Tempete for about $400 mint condition?


Given that the one on HG bags is $650 the price seems pretty fair...I love the courier but what stops me is the size, I just don't think I could carry it off. How tall are you is you don't mind my asking? They're great bags and tempete is a lovely shade of blue. And is it the extra large or the regular courier?


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Given that the one on HG bags is $650 the price seems pretty fair...I love the courier but what stops me is the size, I just don't think I could carry it off. How tall are you is you don't mind my asking? They're great bags and tempete is a lovely shade of blue. And is it the extra large or the regular courier?


It is the one on ****** but there is a coupon and I have $100 gift certificate. It is the regular courier. I'm 5'8 and plus size so I like big bags. Erika sent me better pictures of the bag where the color looks like a really nice greyish blue. I'm not sure if I will like it in person though because I normally like bright colored bags. My gift certificate is time limited and in a way I feel like I want to buy it just so that I don't lose the gift certificate, but I don't NEED it, ya know? lol


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> It is the one on ****** but there is a coupon and I have $100 gift certificate. It is the regular courier. I'm 5'8 and plus size so I like big bags. Erika sent me better pictures of the bag where the color looks like a really nice greyish blue. I'm not sure if I will like it in person though because I normally like bright colored bags. My gift certificate is time limited and in a way I feel like I want to buy it just so that I don't lose the gift certificate, but I don't NEED it, ya know? lol


Plus there's always that urge to buy, I get it totally! If it was me for that price I'd go for it...always the enabler here!


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Plus there's always that urge to buy, I get it totally! If it was me for that price I'd go for it...always the enabler here!


The urge to buy is the WORST! And then there is the problem of always finding Bals you like because you can't stop looking. I need to sell more of my non-Bal bags so that I don't feel so guilty. lol.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> The urge to buy is the WORST! And then there is the problem of always finding Bals you like because you can't stop looking. I need to sell more of my non-Bal bags so that I don't feel so guilty. lol.


I've sold every bag I can possibly sell at this point...considering my children next


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I've sold every bag I can possibly sell at this point...considering my children next


 LMAO I don't have any children to sell...


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, 
Would love to know what everyone thinks in terms of the Balenciaga work vs the Papier A4 Tote? Any preference why or why not? This would be an every day work bag ( both black)? Thoughts/Opinions  anything helps!


----------



## Loulou2015

Silica desiccant packs? Please share your knowledge/opinions on putting a silica desiccant pack inside of your Bal bags please? All my bags smell great and are not dry, but I started getting paranoid if there was too much moisture in the air living close to the ocean/fog and storing them all in dustbags... a lot of my bags are older chèvre. etc. so I want to preserve them but I don't want to dry out the leather either. I read somewhere in another pf that a desiccant bag melted. I just bought a bunch of them and now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't use them...Maybe I'll just put a couple on the shelves where I store the bags... TIA for any feedback!


----------



## Loulou2015

TeriT said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a giant 21 gold hardware city in Black. I have always wanted this bag - but never got one when they were available.
> 
> I really love the bag still - but am wondering whether it is too dated now....
> 
> What do you folks think?


If the bag/leather is in nice condition and you love it--by all means go for it! I think they are super gorgeous and wouldn't mind having one myself! --there are always those who are only into on trend no matter what-- but it is a classic that will always be stunning. I am biased though and will be wearing my Bals until the end of time, hehe!


----------



## Stasjgray

Just brought this gorgeous bag from Selfridges! Unsure of the colour tho? I was told it was new season.


----------



## LouLie

So I'm a total lurker. I mostly just read and learn from all of everyone's awesomeness on here and rarely post because I'm lame and worry too much about sounding stupid. Ok, now that that's out of the way...

YOU GUYS!!! I seriously found my absolute Holy Grail Dream Bag of Dream Bags. A S/S 2004 City with PH. In AMAZING condition. I could cry. I actually probably will when I get it.

These are pics from the listing. I'm a little worried about the 115748 not being visible on bottom of the metal tag, but she said she couldn't get the numbers to show up well in the photos. I'll definitely be back with real life photos if/when it gets here, it was shipped this morning. Cross your fingers and hold onto your lucky rabbit feet for me in hopes that it arrives safely, in good condition and that it is authentic. 

Here she is...


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Hello!! TPF and Bbag newbie here! This is my second post and I m here to ask for help..
Can anyone identify if this model 409338 is a classic or Maxi Twiggy. Trying to upload a picture of it but it keeps saying file not supported...

Thanks..


----------



## LouLie

Indigo Sunset said:


> Hello!! TPF and Bbag newbie here! This is my second post and I m here to ask for help..
> Can anyone identify if this model 409338 is a classic or Maxi Twiggy. Trying to upload a picture of it but it keeps saying file not supported...
> 
> Thanks..


Hi!  Do you have a link to a listing or image URL that you can post here?


----------



## Indigo Sunset




----------



## Indigo Sunset

LouLie said:


> Hi!  Do you have a link to a listing or image URL that you can post here?


Hi, I just did! Thanks for your help..


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I don't know where to ask this.  Is red lipstick a Fall 2015 color or Spring 2016 color?   I searched the color reference section but couldn't find any mention of red lipstick (unless I missed it).  I just bought this bag from the B store a couple weeks ago but it did not have the little card that says the year (should it? Did they stop including the cards with the year?).   Thanks for your help.


----------



## LouLie

Indigo Sunset said:


>


Definitely a Maxi. The Twiggy has a short shoulder strap and is much more cylindrical.


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> So I'm a total lurker. I mostly just read and learn from all of everyone's awesomeness on here and rarely post because I'm lame and worry too much about sounding stupid. Ok, now that that's out of the way...
> 
> YOU GUYS!!! I seriously found my absolute Holy Grail Dream Bag of Dream Bags. A S/S 2004 City with PH. In AMAZING condition. I could cry. I actually probably will when I get it.
> 
> These are pics from the listing. I'm a little worried about the 115748 not being visible on bottom of the metal tag, but she said she couldn't get the numbers to show up well in the photos. I'll definitely be back with real life photos if/when it gets here, it was shipped this morning. Cross your fingers and hold onto your lucky rabbit feet for me in hopes that it arrives safely, in good condition and that it is authentic.
> 
> Here she is...
> View attachment 3408386
> View attachment 3408387
> View attachment 3408388
> View attachment 3408389


It's not just the six digit number that is not clearly seen, but also a silver 925 stamp in the right bottom corner... i'd recommend to ask for advice in the relevant thread... anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I don't know where to ask this.  Is red lipstick a Fall 2015 color or Spring 2016 color?   I searched the color reference section but couldn't find any mention of red lipstick (unless I missed it).  I just bought this bag from the B store a couple weeks ago but it did not have the little card that says the year (should it? Did they stop including the cards with the year?).   Thanks for your help.


Hi Iamminda. The Rouge Lipstic's I have seen have an E tag like the one linked below, so F/W 2015. Not sure about the card though. 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rouge-lipstick-94279


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> It's not just the six digit number that is not clearly seen, but also a silver 925 stamp in the right bottom corner... i'd recommend to ask for advice in the relevant thread... anyway, good luck to you!


Agreed, I can see faint outlines of an 8 right where it's supposed to be, so it gives me a little hope. Will definitely be posting on the authentication thread once it arrives and I can take better pics. I have 100% guarantee that it's authentic or my funds wont be released to her so if  it ends up being fake at least I wont be out any $.


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> Hi Iamminda. The Rouge Lipstic's I have seen have an E tag like the one linked below, so F/W 2015. Not sure about the card though.
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-rouge-lipstick-94279



Thanks so much --that's very helpful.  : )


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much --that's very helpful.  : )


You're welcome.


----------



## muchstuff

Indigo Sunset said:


> Hello!! TPF and Bbag newbie here! This is my second post and I m here to ask for help..
> Can anyone identify if this model 409338 is a classic or Maxi Twiggy. Trying to upload a picture of it but it keeps saying file not supported...
> 
> delete


----------



## Klo70924

I am going through withdrawals! I sent all my Bal stuff to Lovin My Bags for "maintenance."   I never realized how much I would miss all that smooshy leather


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i'm going to give up a bal (city) to fund a chanel, but i can't decide what color to let go - red (coquelicot) or black? i'm not married to either color so it's 50/50. any reason to keep one over the other when it comes to Bal bags? they both fit with my wardrobe so i'm just thinking which is the better bal color/bag to keep? any help.....?


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm going to give up a bal to fund a chanel, but i can't decide what color to let go - red or black? i'm not married to either color so it's 50/50. any reason to keep one over the other when it comes to Bal bags? they both fit with my wardrobe so i'm just thinking which is the better bal color/bag to keep? any help.....?


Ahhh, details? What styles are they? What years?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh, details? What styles are they? What years?


total dork moment, i didn't say they were both city bags ... i edited the post, thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> total dork moment, i didn't say they were both city bags ... i edited the post, thanks


If you truly aren't leaning one way or the other in regards to colour, why not go with whichever bag has the best leather? Personally I'd keep the black, but that's because I'm not that comfortable carrying bright colours, sadly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> If you truly aren't leaning one way or the other in regards to colour, why not go with whichever bag has the best leather? Personally I'd keep the black, but that's because I'm not that comfortable carrying bright colours, sadly.


how can you tell which has the best leather?? all my bals feel the same to me


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> how can you tell which has the best leather?? all my bals feel the same to me


I guess it depends on what years you have. For instance my old chevres are poles apart from the few newer bags I have. What years are your two cities?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I guess it depends on what years you have. For instance my old chevres are poles apart from the few newer bags I have. What years are your two cities?


i think 2011 and 2014


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think 2011 and 2014


Hmmm can't speak to the 2014 but I had a new 2011 coq first and wasn't particularity turned on by the leather. But I've had little experience with new bags as mine are pretty much all pre-loved. Maybe someone else can weigh in on the benefits of one over the other. But you can't go wrong with black as a staple City!


----------



## Nuke

Hi All! I've been looking at the larger sized A4 Papier - do you all think it's comfortable enough to wear the handle over the shoulder?


----------



## devie sabando

redskater said:


> what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!


HI im a newbie here


----------



## zzzdarren

oh my god


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Just wondering if anyone knows what happened to the color swatches before 2010 in the Color Charts All In One Place?  I don't see anything for the years before 2010.  Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Just wondering if anyone knows what happened to the color swatches before 2010 in the Color Charts All In One Place?  I don't see anything for the years before 2010.  Thanks.


I just noticed that too!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I just noticed that too!



Thx.  Good to know there's nothing wrong with my eyes (lol)?or my computer.  I rely on the swatches when browsing through preloved bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thx.  Good to know there's nothing wrong with my eyes (lol)?or my computer.  I rely on the swatches when browsing through preloved bags.



Not sure if this link will work but here's another set of charts

http://www.effenhaute.com/showthread.php?10554-BAL-Color-Charts


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if this link will work but here's another set of charts
> 
> http://www.effenhaute.com/showthread.php?10554-BAL-Color-Charts


Thank you so much .  I tried googling but couldn't find other charts.  You saved me (and also enabled me to shop some more, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much .  I tried googling but couldn't find other charts.  You saved me (and also enabled me to shop some more, lol).


Did you report the PF one as not working properly? I'm the same as you, I use the charts a lot!

Edit, I found a thread in the feedback dropbox that deals with q and a regarding the revamped PF so I mentioned it there.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Did you report the PF one as not working properly? I'm the same as you, I use the charts a lot!



No I didn't report.  Don't know how.  Do you know how?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> No I didn't report.  Don't know how.  Do you know how?


I think you could just message Vlad or Megs.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Did you report the PF one as not working properly? I'm the same as you, I use the charts a lot!
> 
> Edit, I found a thread in the feedback dropbox that deals with q and a regarding the revamped PF so I mentioned it there.



Ok thanks for doing that.  Appreciate your help


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks for doing that.  Appreciate your help


No worries, I want them back too!


----------



## lovebalenciagabags

Hi, I was wondering if any experts please could help authenticate this Balenciaga metallic edge city from ebay? Thanks in advance. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...689120?hash=item33bc9c41a0:g:RYoAAOSwTZ1Xl1H7


----------



## sari105

I'm thinking of purchashing the Padlock Nude Mini all Afternoon Tote. There isnt a lot of information about this bag on the internet, and i never saw it IRL. Does anyone have this bag and can tell me about it? How does it hold up? How's the leather? 
http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pad...noon-leather-tote-387767.html?catref=category


----------



## MAGJES

FashionRCD said:


> Oh i see


I noticed my notification that I was quoted .......but strangely I must have made that quote 6 years ago (no memory of it) and u replied to it this week?


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm going to give up a bal (city) to fund a chanel, but i can't decide what color to let go - red (coquelicot) or black? i'm not married to either color so it's 50/50. any reason to keep one over the other when it comes to Bal bags? they both fit with my wardrobe so i'm just thinking which is the better bal color/bag to keep? any help.....?


Which chanel are you going to pick? I'd suggest you let go the one which colour you'll bring in, so you will still have the colours tho in different styles (unless you go for a totally different colour in chanel)


----------



## amy_86

Silly as it seems, i have a question. Is the hook on the balenciaga strap v "hard" to be pressed ? I dont know how to interpret but its like when we want to attach/deattach the strap from the bag. This scares me of possessing a fake.


----------



## muchstuff

amy_86 said:


> Silly as it seems, i have a question. Is the hook on the balenciaga strap v "hard" to be pressed ? I dont know how to interpret but its like when we want to attach/deattach the strap from the bag. This scares me of possessing a fake.



If I'm understanding you correctly then yes, the strap hooks do take some effort when you press them to hook/unhook. But if you're unsure of your bag why not post the correct pics on the authenticate this thread?


----------



## amy_86

Thanks muchstuff. Will do


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i thought this might be nice to share. it's an interview with Ann from AFF - apparently she collects Bal bags and has about 20 in her collection http://www.featherfactor.com/2014/12/interview-with-ann-of-anns-fabulous-finds.html


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi ladies,
I just bought this bal dust bag on ebay.  I have a city that I bought at Nordstrom Rack without a dustbag, so I've been looking for a cheap one.
My question is, does this dustbag look larger than the traditional city dustbag to anybody- just from eyeballing it?  Of course, they don't list the dimensions.  

I realized, after I bought it, that it looks somehow wider and longer than my other ones.  I wonder what Bal bag it originally was intended for.  TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222247159161


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just bought this bal dust bag on ebay.  I have a city that I bought at Nordstrom Rack without a dustbag, so I've been looking for a cheap one.
> My question is, does this dustbag look larger than the traditional city dustbag to anybody- just from eyeballing it?  Of course, they don't list the dimensions.
> 
> I realized, after I bought it, that it looks somehow wider and longer than my other ones.  I wonder what Bal bag it originally was intended for.  TIA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222247159161


 Looks similar to my day bag ones, I noticed the seller listed it as XL.


----------



## Michelle1x

muchstuff said:


> Looks similar to my day bag ones, I noticed the seller listed it as XL.



Thanks I will get it tomorrow and post a pic.  I've been trying to buy a bal dustbag for under $40 for a while, they don't come up often.  Doesn't matter if the bag is too big!  Only if it is too small.


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks I will get it tomorrow and post a pic.  I've been trying to buy a bal dustbag for under $40 for a while, they don't come up often.  Doesn't matter if the bag is too big!  Only if it is too small.


I've been using cotton pillowcases for some of mine!


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi! Can anyone tell me the name of that model?

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...rz-leder-handtaschen-balenciaga-2965649.shtml

??

It's not the Pompon!


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me the name of that model?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...rz-leder-handtaschen-balenciaga-2965649.shtml
> 
> ??
> 
> It's not the Pompon!


It looks like the Carly, see link below. I believe it should have a detachable shoulder strap.
https://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/327064D94JN1202?destination=item/327064D94JN1202


----------



## Killerkitty

Oh thank you very much muchstuff!!!! That is it 
An amazing bag :o)


----------



## muchstuff

Killerkitty said:


> Oh thank you very much muchstuff!!!! That is it
> An amazing bag :o)


It really is nice isn't it? Kinda under the radar...


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw 3 Bbags within a 10 min span.  That never happened before -- I rarely ever see them.  I was using my Amethyst City too.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Today, I saw 3 Bbags within a 10 min span.  That never happened before -- I rarely ever see them.  I was using my Amethyst City too.


You hardly ever see them in Vancouver. I saw a gal with a First last year and almost fell over...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> You hardly ever see them in Vancouver. I saw a gal with a First last year and almost fell over...



I know what you mean.  I wasnt able to identify the two Cities that I saw --- an interesting brown and a very unique grey (nothing like the anthracite I have seen). The third was a Black Town with SGH.


----------



## ksuromax

I do see Bbag regularly here in Dubai, but Bals were second most common in Paris, i saw them in the streets and cafes, Disneyland and airport, i even spotted one fake (shame!!!) while i was standing in the line for visiting Notre Damme


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I do see Bbag regularly here in Dubai, but Bals were second most common in Paris, i saw them in the streets and cafes, Disneyland and airport, i even spotted one fake (shame!!!) while i was standing in the line for visiting Notre Damme



That'a great that you see them often. Was LV the #1 most common ones in Paris?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> That'a great that you see them often. Was LV the #1 most common ones in Paris?


Bingo! 
And same applies to here as well, but here i do see a lot more often Chanels and even Hermes (probably more cash rich people around) than Bals which i like, i am standing out from the crowd with my Bals and BVs


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bingo!
> And same applies to here as well, but here i do see a lot more often Chanels and even Hermes (probably more cash rich people around) than Bals which i like, i am standing out from the crowd with my Bals and BVs



I definitely see more LVs here than other premium brands.  A few Chanels here and there (not sure if real).  I have never seen a BV out in the wild.  TBH, the most common bags I see are contemporary brands.


----------



## ksuromax

I do see BV when I go out in the malls where lots of people are mixed, but hardly ever I have seen a local woman carrying one, Chanels are topping the list, H comes second. I guess that comes from the trend in certain circles of the society, appreciation of leather and craftsmanship (BV, Bal) is more typical for 30+ EU-ish expats, for obviously oriental ladies I see more LV-Chanel tendency, Prada is evenly famous among all, Asian, Arab and EU ladies, I like watching people, and sometimes it is very interesting to see what ladies are going for basis their origin. 





Iamminda said:


> I definitely see more LVs here than other premium brands.  A few Chanels here and there (not sure if real).  I have never seen a BV out in the wild.  TBH, the most common bags I see are contemporary brands.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I definitely see more LVs here than other premium brands.  A few Chanels here and there (not sure if real).  I have never seen a BV out in the wild.  TBH, the most common bags I see are contemporary brands.


LV in Vancouver as well, plus the contemporary brands, Michael Kors, Tory Butch, Coach. A gal I know who has a consignment shop says she gets lots of Hermes but I never see them on the street. And I don't travel in those circles socially...


----------



## ksuromax

Here MK is literally everywhere, i'd even say it's 50/50 with LV by a mass number, e.g out of a hundred there would be 30 LV, 30 MK and about 20 Chanels, rest 20 will be a mix... that's my feeling... a bit of Coach as well, but i am not that close to other contemporary brands to spot them in the crowd
now i am curious how true this statistics is, will count them next time i am in the mall


----------



## reginaPhalange

I'm never on the Bal forum but I came across these at Saks Off 5th and was surprised to find that they even carried Balenciaga (usually the handbag department is very limited at the Canadian outlets)


----------



## muchstuff

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm never on the Bal forum but I came across these at Saks Off 5th and was surprised to find that they even carried Balenciaga (usually the handbag department is very limited at the Canadian outlets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487750
> View attachment 3487751
> View attachment 3487752


----------



## muchstuff

Welcome! We're apparently getting a Saks Off 5th in West Vancouver soon so I'll have to keep an eye out!


----------



## Iamminda

Earlier this year, my local Saks Off 5th had some Bbags (and BV bags too).  Example, Rose thulian Day for around $1,100, curry city for around $1,500.  Less expensive than retail but more than what can be found on the secondary market.


----------



## kat_vil

HELLO, I HOPE IM IN THE RIGHT FORUM - JUST A QUESTION - I BOUGHT MY FIRST BALENCIAGA ON MERCARI AND ITS A 2012 GOLD GIANT HARDWARE 21 BLACK CITY AND I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT, THE LEATHER IS SO SOFT AND SOMEWHAT DISTRESSED, IT WAS KEPT WELL - I VE RESEARCHED ON HOW TO AUTHENTICATE ONE AND IT MATCHES ALL THE DESCRIPTION EXCEPT THAT UNDER THE TWO ZIPPERS IT DOES NOT SAY LAMPO OR "B" ON IT - I SPOKE TO A SALESLADY FOR BALENCIAGA AT NEIMAN MARCUS AND SHE SAYS NOT ALL OF THEM HAVE IT SINCE THIS IS AN OLDER MODEL (2012 IS OLD?) AND THE GIANT HARDWARE HAS BEEN PHASED OUT ALREADY; IVE SEEN AND FELT A FAKE BALENCIAGA BEFORE AND ITS NOTHING LIKE IT; CAN ANYONE HELP OUT THANKS


----------



## muchstuff

kat_vil said:


> HELLO, I HOPE IM IN THE RIGHT FORUM - JUST A QUESTION - I BOUGHT MY FIRST BALENCIAGA ON MERCARI AND ITS A 2012 GOLD GIANT HARDWARE 21 BLACK CITY AND I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT, THE LEATHER IS SO SOFT AND SOMEWHAT DISTRESSED, IT WAS KEPT WELL - I VE RESEARCHED ON HOW TO AUTHENTICATE ONE AND IT MATCHES ALL THE DESCRIPTION EXCEPT THAT UNDER THE TWO ZIPPERS IT DOES NOT SAY LAMPO OR "B" ON IT - I SPOKE TO A SALESLADY FOR BALENCIAGA AT NEIMAN MARCUS AND SHE SAYS NOT ALL OF THEM HAVE IT SINCE THIS IS AN OLDER MODEL (2012 IS OLD?) AND THE GIANT HARDWARE HAS BEEN PHASED OUT ALREADY; IVE SEEN AND FELT A FAKE BALENCIAGA BEFORE AND ITS NOTHING LIKE IT; CAN ANYONE HELP OUT THANKS


I believe G21 hardware was phased out in S/S 2012 so your bag would have the smaller G12 hardware if it's from that year. I know that there were blank zipper heads in 2010 with the introduction of rose gold but don't know re: 2012, perhaps someone else could weigh in. There are many different qualities of fake B bags, for peace of mind you may want to post the appropriate photos on the authenticate this thread and have the gals take a look.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I believe G21 hardware was phased out in S/S 2012 so your bag would have the smaller G12 hardware if it's from that year. I know that there were blank zipper heads in 2010 with the introduction of rose gold but don't know re: 2012, perhaps someone else could weigh in. There are many different qualities of fake B bags, for peace of mind you may want to post the appropriate photos on the authenticate this thread and have the gals take a look.


My 2 cents - my 2 Day hobos from 2012 have "Lampo" stamps, one is regular hw, another G12 rose gold


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My 2 cents - my 2 Day hobos from 2012 have "Lampo" stamps, one is regular hw, another G12 rose gold


My 2012 mini Pom, with rosegold G12 hardware , has Lampo zippers on the small interior pocket and the exterior one (no large zipper, only drawstring, on the Pom).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My 2012 mini Pom, with rosegold G12 hardware , has Lampo zippers on the small interior pocket and the exterior one (no large zipper, only drawstring, on the Pom).


Do you think it was possible Bal used blank zips in 2010 and returned back to Lampo later?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Do you think it was possible Bal used blank zips in 2010 and returned back to Lampo later?


As I understand it the blanks in 2010 were on rose gold only. It was the first year for that colour so it's possible that Lampo didn't have rose gold and some other brand was temporarily used.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone! I'm on this forum from time to time for the past few years... I wanted to say HI because I've got my sights set on a Bal Papier A6 or a First or a City Small. . .  for an everyday fall/winter bag. Now I'm saving my money. Normally I would shop the Real Real but with all the talk on here about fakes, I'm setting my sights on My Theresa, Yoogi's Closet or Neiman Marcus. 

Let the savings begin! I already have a 2015 Bal Hip Crossbody from Neiman's, a Bal wallet from Yoogi's Closet, and Bal lock sandals from My Theresa from this past summer. I can't get enough Balenciaga and I love seeing all your inspiring purchases!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Also if you live in St. Louis, there are some Balenciaga handbags at TJMaxx on Manchester Road. It's the "Runway" store so they have designer stuff. It was around $1,100 if I remember, this was within the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Jaidybug

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm never on the Bal forum but I came across these at Saks Off 5th and was surprised to find that they even carried Balenciaga (usually the handbag department is very limited at the Canadian outlets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487750
> View attachment 3487751
> View attachment 3487752



Calgary recently got a Saks off 5th store and they have Balenciaga bags, but discounts are only around 10% off


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Just wondering why someone would buy a purse and not use it for almost 10 years and then decide to sell it?   I can understand a year or so without using it but nearly a decade?   Sometimes I wonder about if a seller says "never used", is that the truth?  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Just wondering why someone would buy a purse and not use it for almost 10 years and then decide to sell it?   I can understand a year or so without using it but nearly a decade?   Sometimes I wonder about if a seller says "never used", is that the truth?  Thanks in advance for your input.



 IMHO I think you should expect that "never used" with an older bag probably means it was carried at least a few times. I also think it's a good idea to ask if the seller is the original owner...consider this scenario...
Someone buys an older Bal pre-loved, it sits in her closet for a year without her using it, she decides to sell, and says "never used"...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> IMHO I think you should expect that "never used" with an older bag probably means it was carried at least a few times. I also think it's a good idea to ask if the seller is the original owner...consider this scenario...
> Someone buys an older Bal pre-loved, it sits in her closet for a year without her using it, she decides to sell, and says "never used"...



Excellent point!  It just baffles me how a beautiful bag can sit in the closet for a decade.  I appreciate your wisdom and advice


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Excellent point!  It just baffles me how a beautiful bag can sit in the closet for a decade.  I appreciate your wisdom and advice


I know, it's weird, but I've purchased several bags and never carried them. Some bags, no matter how beautiful, are destined to be worn by someone other than me. (My 04 true red City is a perfect example...loved her but just couldn't see myself carrying her)...Other bags you're wearing the minute you get them out of the box .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Just wondering why someone would buy a purse and not use it for almost 10 years and then decide to sell it?   I can understand a year or so without using it but nearly a decade?   Sometimes I wonder about if a seller says "never used", is that the truth?  Thanks in advance for your input.


I have exactly the same doubts and questions, just makes no sense...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I have exactly the same doubts and questions, just makes no sense...



I supposed it's possible that someone bought it and changed her mind.  But wouldn't she sell it sooner than 10 years?  I have gone one year without using a bag and then decided to sell it.  I know everyone is different.  Anyways, thanks for your reply


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I supposed it's possible that someone bought it and changed her mind.  But wouldn't she sell it sooner than 10 years?  I have gone one year without using a bag and then decided to sell it.  I know everyone is different.  Anyways, thanks for your reply


When i am buying/considering any oldie listed as 'never used' i just make myself ok with the "used, but carefully" condition, i am myself very careful user, and many of my  bags have no signs of use either, so prefer to think that way... 'cause thinking of a bag being stuck somewhere in the closet for that long without use automatically brings to my mind pictures of heavy creases, mould smell/dots, etc


----------



## ccbaggirl89

does anyone know if Bal patent leather is ok in the rain? patent generally is, but sometimes "luxury" patent doesn't hold up as well as cheaper patent bags. any experience with rain + Bal patent bags?? tia!


----------



## Michelle1x

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Just wondering why someone would buy a purse and not use it for almost 10 years and then decide to sell it?   I can understand a year or so without using it but nearly a decade?   Sometimes I wonder about if a seller says "never used", is that the truth?  Thanks in advance for your input.



If its a bal city bag, a lot of people collect those.  I've seen a few unused oldies esp red ones.  Then they want an arm and a leg for them to sell them, though.


----------



## kat_vil

I just sold my 2010 balenciaga city large rose gold hardware, i loved it the leather and the condition, it was a good steal but the hardware was large and the bag was heavy when you even put 500 ml of water in it. Now i need a new one can u help me which one you guys think is better? I want another city possibly with metallic gold but thats super expensive. So here are my choices 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Small city 2016 silver hardware
Or classic city gold hardware. So torn


----------



## Iamminda

I hope one of our lovely members bought that beautiful rouge theater Day (in excellent condition) that showed up yesterday (and I believe sold within hours).  I wish I could have bought it.  

Also, was wondering if a missing strap is a deal breaker for most.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I hope one of our lovely members bought that beautiful rouge theater Day (in excellent condition) that showed up yesterday (and I believe sold within hours).  I wish I could have bought it.
> 
> Also, was wondering if a missing strap is a deal breaker for most.


I must admit to snagging the rouge theatre Day, my own personal HG...sorry my dear! And for me no strap is in fact a deal breaker but I'm not a satchel girl, it may not be if you like to carry a bag that way.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I must admit to snagging the rouge theatre Day, my own personal HG...sorry my dear! And for me no strap is in fact a deal breaker but I'm not a satchel girl, it may not be if you like to carry a bag that way.



Congrats muchstuff!   I am so happy for you.  I don't have the purse fund right now but I was tempted to prespend the Christmas money that I hope to be getting (lol).  I couldn't believe what amazing condition it is in.  Lucky you!  I can't wait to see it on you.  

Thanks for your input on the strap -- I am not a satchel-only girl and just needed someone to talk me out of a mistake.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats muchstuff!   I am so happy for you.  I don't have the purse fund right now but I was tempted to prespend the Christmas money that I hope to be getting (lol).  I couldn't believe what amazing condition it is in.  Lucky you!  I can't wait to see it on you.
> 
> Thanks for your input on the strap -- I am not a satchel-only girl and just needed someone to talk me out of a mistake.


There was a pristine RT Day about a year ago on eBay and I hesitated and it was gone in a flash. I just couldn't make the same mistake again...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I must admit to snagging the rouge theatre Day, my own personal HG...sorry my dear! And for me no strap is in fact a deal breaker but I'm not a satchel girl, it may not be if you like to carry a bag that way.



Congrats!.....I saw this listed & thought it wouldn't last long


----------



## sjs626

Not exactly sure how this works, but, can someone let me know authentic or not?

This link has photos.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-tote-bag-brown-2278381/


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Congrats!.....I saw this listed & thought it wouldn't last long


Thanks, pretty excited!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I must admit to snagging the rouge theatre Day, my own personal HG...sorry my dear! And for me no strap is in fact a deal breaker but I'm not a satchel girl, it may not be if you like to carry a bag that way.


Yeeey!!! Well done, MS! 
Glad it's gone to the right person!  looking forward to your reveal


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> I must admit to snagging the rouge theatre Day, my own personal HG...sorry my dear! And for me no strap is in fact a deal breaker but I'm not a satchel girl, it may not be if you like to carry a bag that way.


Wow congrats..RT Day look great...now i feel like searching for a nice Day ..lol
I think you also have a RT Shrug right?


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Wow congrats..RT Day look great...now i feel like searching for a nice Day ..lol
> I think you also have a RT Shrug right?


Maybe not for long, I'm pondering...I actually have three shrugs, that one, a black and a grey


----------



## siouxchief

Hi, 

Unfortunately cant start a thread so will post here. I am looking at buying the bag pictured for my wife and have some questions please. 

There seems to be a lot of very similar bags online like classic, metallic city, giant city, metallic city s, then one with a 12 in the name. Could someone explain the differences please? When we measured the bag size she liked it was 30x20cm to help you give advice. I do like the metallic over the classic as it just has a bit more feature. 

I see some also with long bits of leather hanging from the zip which I'm not a fan of, which one comes with that feature? 

In the picture the bag is very upright do they all slouch in reality when a bit older? 

Finally is there any logo? If not I get that as I have a JLC rather than a Rolex so just curious but maybe you expect people in the know to know what brand it is? 

Thanks a lot

http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45310504xx.html


----------



## muchstuff

siouxchief said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately cant start a thread so will post here. I am looking at buying the bag pictured for my wife and have some questions please.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of very similar bags online like classic, metallic city, giant city, metallic city s, then one with a 12 in the name. Could someone explain the differences please? When we measured the bag size she liked it was 30x20cm to help you give advice. I do like the metallic over the classic as it just has a bit more feature.
> 
> I see some also with long bits of leather hanging from the zip which I'm not a fan of, which one comes with that feature?
> 
> In the picture the bag is very upright do they all slouch in reality when a bit older?
> 
> Finally is there any logo? If not I get that as I have a JLC rather than a Rolex so just curious but maybe you expect people in the know to know what brand it is?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/gb/metallic-edge-handbag_cod45310504xx.html



OK, a short(ish) crash course on the City bag. The classic City has smooth studs on the bag front, which traditionally were distressed brass but now come in various finishes (silver, gold, palladium). The classic City is the one that comes with the long leather tassels. The giant City, or G21, is no longer made. It has the large studs that have crosshatching on them and no tassels, but rather a leather tab on the zipper head. It was replaced some years ago with the G12, which has the same type of crosshatching on the studs but they're a smaller size. If you're looking for a new bag, you won't be finding a G21 so you can cross that one off your list. The photo you included is the metallic City, which has the metallic edging around the buckle details and the small face plate in the centre of the bag. There is another style with no hardware on the front at all known as the blackout, with holes where the hardware would have been, but I'm assuming you're not interested in that based on your photo. There's also a metal plate City, where, rather than the metallic edging, the entire buckle area and face plate are metal. This style does have a logo on front, whereas the rest don't. I've always though that one of the attractive things about Balenciaga was the lack of shouty logos!
The City comes in three sizes...the mini, the City Small, and the regular size. Judging by your measurements it looks like the regular, or largest, size.  DO NOT go by the measurements on the Balenciaga website, they don't seem to translate metric to imperial and it can be very confusing. But it could be helpful to go onto the Bal website just to look at the different styles.
All City bags will slouch to a degree over time, but the type of leather will dictate just how much (and don't forget the bags are stuffed for photos). Lambskin will probably have more slouch compared to calfskin...your best bet would be to talk to a good sales assistant when it comes to leather type and style, or to have your wife go and feel the leathers and decide what she likes best.
You also may find that some of the styles/sizes have a longer or shorter strap. There are also some boutiques where you can order a longer strap in some of the basic colours (I think they're still available, not sure). Hope this helps, anyone else please feel free to add or correct anything!


----------



## siouxchief

Thanks muchstuff for the really good summary it is much appreciated. I took a trip into the London boutique with your info. Managed to create a thread now on it. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/955921/

Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

siouxchief said:


> Thanks muchstuff for the really good summary it is much appreciated. I took a trip into the London boutique with your info. Managed to create a thread now on it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/955921/
> 
> Thanks again


My pleasure, glad it helped!


----------



## muchstuff

sjs626 said:


> Not exactly sure how this works, but, can someone let me know authentic or not?
> 
> This link has photos.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-tote-bag-brown-2278381/


You would have to post on the "authenticate this" thread, see link below. Second link will show you the necessary photos needed.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## MonsieurMode

Questions for all you Bal-lers (see what I did there, lol): Is Fall/Winter 2016 Collection not getting marked down? I haven't seen any of the RTW pieces or bags (Bazar Collection especially) on sale anywhere.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

do we have a thread for Bal bracelets?? i'd like to see some pics of people wearing them ...


----------



## ksuromax

Sending warmest wishes to all!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sending warmest wishes to all!! Merry Christmas!


Right back at you my friend!


----------



## supersleec

I think I put this in the wrong thread.. hopefully this is the right one!!

Hi ladies!! I've been reading about balenciaga for the past 2 weeks.. I've never bought one and of course now that the prices are ridiculous, I want one  I've read so many posts about goat versus lamb and I'm a bit worried about spending $2.5k on a bag that won't last (I don't sell my bags). Can you please give me your thoughts on this one? I really like the colour and how understated it is with the aged brass hardware but it's not available in store so I'd have to get it online. Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it!! Happy holidays!!

http://www.holtrenfrew.com/store/holt/ProductDetail/Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag/_/A-sku-sku220028.prod260025.en__US.HOLT#selSkuID=Fossil Grey&size=


----------



## shesnochill

Happy New Year B gals!


----------



## muchstuff

supersleec said:


> I think I put this in the wrong thread.. hopefully this is the right one!!
> 
> Hi ladies!! I've been reading about balenciaga for the past 2 weeks.. I've never bought one and of course now that the prices are ridiculous, I want one  I've read so many posts about goat versus lamb and I'm a bit worried about spending $2.5k on a bag that won't last (I don't sell my bags). Can you please give me your thoughts on this one? I really like the colour and how understated it is with the aged brass hardware but it's not available in store so I'd have to get it online. Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it!! Happy holidays!!
> 
> http://www.holtrenfrew.com/store/holt/ProductDetail/Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag/_/A-sku-sku220028.prod260025.en__US.HOLT#selSkuID=Fossil Grey&size=


Hi, I've noticed you haven't had any feedback here...I have only pre-loved bags but I do have quite a few and find that the leather, whether agneau (lamb) or chevre (goat), is pretty darn sturdy. I can't really comment on the newer bags however, as mine are almost all pre 2011. Both leathers have their fans, and there are also calf leather bags as well. I know it's a huge chunk of change for a bag (are you in Canada?) and I'm guessing that you'll find most people will say that the chevre leather is longer lasting, but I've never had issues with either chevre or agneau. Hopefully someone with more experience with the newer bags will add a comment, meanwhile just troll through the various threads for info!


----------



## Crazybaglady91

Hi ladies.

I need your help! However I own several designer bags, I'm a Balenciaga virgin.
Ever since I saw the Balenciaga Giant City with the big hardware (21, if I'm right?) I've been in love with it!
I know Balenciaga discontinued that style, so I've been trying my luck on Vestiaire Collective.
Can you guys give me your opinion on this bag (photo)?







I love it and it's in good condition (as the owner stated) but the measurements (Width 38 cm, Height 23 cm, Depth 15 cm) doesn't seem right to me?
So my question is; are there more sizes in the "city giant" style? or just one?
And is this (last photo) a Giant City? I absolutely LOOOOVE that bag she's wearing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Crazybaglady91 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I need your help! However I own several designer bags, I'm a Balenciaga virgin.
> Ever since I saw the Balenciaga Giant City with the big hardware (21, if I'm right?) I've been in love with it!
> I know Balenciaga discontinued that style, so I've been trying my luck on Vestiaire Collective.
> Can you guys give me your opinion on this bag (photo)?
> View attachment 3565104
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565107
> 
> 
> I love it and it's in good condition (as the owner stated) but the measurements (Width 38 cm, Height 23 cm, Depth 15 cm) doesn't seem right to me?
> So my question is; are there more sizes in the "city giant" style? or just one?
> And is this (last photo) a Giant City? I absolutely LOOOOVE that bag she's wearing!!!
> 
> View attachment 3565103


by the pocket on the back side of the mirror i can see it's pre 2008, means it's chevre, if it's indeed in good condition, then you are lucky  it must be a great find! check out the corners, and if authentitcity isn't a concern, my opion is - go for it! early years chevre is amazing!


----------



## Crazybaglady91

Does it look good to you (the leather)? I let a friend look at it and she didn't like it.. But I thought the crackled and soft leather was normal for Balenciaga over time?

And do you know when Balenciaga discontinued this style? What year?


----------



## ksuromax

Veiny and distressed leather is what Balenciaga is famous for 
tastes differ, some people like thick leather and structured bags, some like slouchy and soft, it should look and feel good to you, not your friend  
if we speak about this particular bag, yes, it looks good to me style wise, but if you have any doubts in authenticity, quality, style, etc, i suggesf you post it in a relevant thread 
City has never been discontinued, they only have stopped using  big "giant" studs a couple (or so) of years ago


----------



## muchstuff

Crazybaglady91 said:


> Does it look good to you (the leather)? I let a friend look at it and she didn't like it.. But I thought the crackled and soft leather was normal for Balenciaga over time?
> And do you know when Balenciaga discontinued this style? What year?





ksuromax said:


> by the pocket on the back side of the mirror i can see it's pre 2008, means it's chevre, if it's indeed in good condition, then you are lucky  it must be a great find! check out the corners, and if authentitcity isn't a concern, my opion is - go for it! early years chevre is amazing!



G21 hardware was introduced in 2007 and the pocket on the back of the mirror was dropped in F/W 2008 so that helps date the bag. As ksuromax mentioned, you can post in the authenticate this thread with the relevant pics if you like, see the links below . IMHO it's a great colour/hardware combo...


----------



## Crazybaglady91

ksuromax said:


> Veiny and distressed leather is what Balenciaga is famous for
> tastes differ, some people like thick leather and structured bags, some like slouchy and soft, it should look and feel good to you, not your friend
> if we speak about this particular bag, yes, it looks good to me style wise, but if you have any doubts in authenticity, quality, style, etc, i suggesf you post it in a relevant thread
> City has never been discontinued, they only have stopped using  big "giant" studs a couple (or so) of years ago



I'm not afraid of the authenticity. Vestiaire Collective has in-house authenticators, who will check this for me before sending me the bag. I've shopped with them before and I've had a good experience with them. 

Is the last picture I posted (something I just found somewhere) the same bag I'm trying to buy? There's only one size in this particular style, yes??


----------



## muchstuff

Crazybaglady91 said:


> I'm not afraid of the authenticity. Vestiaire Collective has in-house authenticators, who will check this for me before sending me the bag. I've shopped with them before and I've had a good experience with them.
> 
> Is the last picture I posted (something I just found somewhere) the same bag I'm trying to buy? There's only one size in this particular style, yes??



Yup, there would have only been one size City at that time. Having said that, I think I recall that some aspects of the City with G21 were a bit bigger, perhaps a thicker strap etc. because of the weight of the hardware. Just as an FYI, here's a link on some buyer's experiences with VC. Not saying your bag isn't authentic, but I've had too many experiences with in house authenticators being wrong. It's always buyer beware!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.771028/page-100


----------



## Crazybaglady91

muchstuff said:


> Yup, there would have only been one size City at that time. Having said that, I think I recall that some aspects of the City with G21 were a bit bigger, perhaps a thicker strap etc. because of the weight of the hardware. Just as an FYI, here's a link on some buyer's experiences with VC. Not saying your bag isn't authentic, but I've had too many experiences with in house authenticators being wrong. It's always buyer beware!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.771028/page-100




Wait.. what??? That's crazy.. 
Can I post more pictures in another thread so you guys can try and see if it's the real deal? 
I'm also going to do the same thing for my Chanel boy bag & Chanel espadrilles I bought from VC last year.. :/ Just to be sure!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, there would have only been one size City at that time. Having said that, I think I recall that some aspects of the City with G21 were a bit bigger, perhaps a thicker strap etc. because of the weight of the hardware. Just as an FYI, here's a link on some buyer's experiences with VC. Not saying your bag isn't authentic, but I've had too many experiences with in house authenticators being wrong. It's always buyer beware!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.771028/page-100


+1


----------



## ksuromax

Crazybaglady91 said:


> Wait.. what??? That's crazy..
> Can I post more pictures in another thread so you guys can try and see if it's the real deal?
> I'm also going to do the same thing for my Chanel boy bag & Chanel espadrilles I bought from VC last year.. :/ Just to be sure!


Always better feel safe than sorry...


----------



## Crazybaglady91

ksuromax said:


> Always better feel safe than sorry...


True..
I can just make a new thread and call it "authenticate this bag" or how does this work? Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Crazybaglady91 said:


> True..
> I can just make a new thread and call it "authenticate this bag" or how does this work? Thanks!


There's one general already, for some odd reason I can't post links from my phone, but check in Balenciaga Shopping it will be there


----------



## muchstuff

Crazybaglady91 said:


> True..
> I can just make a new thread and call it "authenticate this bag" or how does this work? Thanks!


Check the bottom of this post, there are two links. One will tell you the photos you need, the other will tell you where to post them. Just to reiterate, no one's saying that VC doesn't have some authentic items. The bigger issue is that many sites that say they authenticate in house aren't always right. Goodnight, after midnight here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> There's one general already, for some odd reason I can't post links from my phone, but check in Balenciaga Shopping it will be there


I've given up on the phone app  Night night my friend


----------



## Crazybaglady91

ksuromax said:


> Always better feel safe than sorry...



Can you (or anyone else) tell me the original price of this particular kind of bag?


----------



## l.ch.

Hi everyone! I'm most of the times lurking and drooling over the beautiful bags in this forum.
I wanted to say hi and to ask if anyone has seen the new WHITE city on the Bal online shop! What a beauty!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just watched a yt video (not sure i can post link but use keywords: big balenciaga bag haul) and the woman explains all abut how the Bal sample sale works and she got a ton of items at over 60% off... very interesting if you have time to listen! makes me soooo jealous - it hurts to pay retail when people are getting Bal bags for over 70% off through the industry  one of her bags was so cheap it was almost free


----------



## afroken

supersleec said:


> I think I put this in the wrong thread.. hopefully this is the right one!!
> 
> Hi ladies!! I've been reading about balenciaga for the past 2 weeks.. I've never bought one and of course now that the prices are ridiculous, I want one  I've read so many posts about goat versus lamb and I'm a bit worried about spending $2.5k on a bag that won't last (I don't sell my bags). Can you please give me your thoughts on this one? I really like the colour and how understated it is with the aged brass hardware but it's not available in store so I'd have to get it online. Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it!! Happy holidays!!
> 
> http://www.holtrenfrew.com/store/holt/ProductDetail/Classic-City-Shoulder-Bag/_/A-sku-sku220028.prod260025.en__US.HOLT#selSkuID=Fossil Grey&size=



Hi, I bought this very Bal City that you are referring to in your link at Holt Renfrew a few months ago. Aside from this, I also have the black city, also in aged brass hardware. I've been using the Bal City in your link almost everyday for the past few months until I recently acquired a Proenza Schouler PS1 which is my new everyday bag. Mine has held up exceptionally well and the leather is amazing. I don't do anything complicated to maintain it, other than moisturize it with unscented lubriderm (blue and white bottle). I'd say go ahead and order it, aged brass hardware is being discontinued and imo it's the best-looking hardware (then again I'm more minimalistic).


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Hi, I bought this very Bal City that you are referring to in your link at Holt Renfrew a few months ago. Aside from this, I also have the black city, also in aged brass hardware. I've been using the Bal City in your link almost everyday for the past few months until I recently acquired a Proenza Schouler PS1 which is my new everyday bag. Mine has held up exceptionally well and the leather is amazing. I don't do anything complicated to maintain it, other than moisturize it with unscented lubriderm (blue and white bottle). I'd say go ahead and order it, aged brass hardware is being discontinued and imo it's the best-looking hardware (then again I'm more minimalistic).



Just as an FYI, Lubriderm is apparently quite bad for leather. I know in earlier threads it was recommended (in fact, an SA at Holts recommended it to me!) but the more experienced tPFers have advised against it. Better to use a leather specific product. And I have to agree, I love the aged brass hardware!


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI, Lubriderm is apparently quite bad for leather. I know in earlier threads it was recommended (in fact, an SA at Holts recommended it to me!) but the more experienced tPFers have advised against it. Better to use a leather specific product. And I have to agree, I love the aged brass hardware!



Eeek!  Good to know!! Guess this goes to say that you can't always trust what SAs tell you  muchstuff, do you know if Coach glove-tanned leather moisturizer is okay?


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Eeek!  Good to know!! Guess this goes to say that you can't always trust what SAs tell you  muchstuff, do you know if Coach glove-tanned leather moisturizer is okay?


I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with it. Everyone seems to have a favourite. I have to admit, I'm still looking for mine...


----------



## ksuromax

My personal point is it really depends on a) type of leather b) product itself, what works wonders on calfskin might be totally no-go for lambskin, or, what is perfectly well for dark/naturally tanned colours might be completely ruining light colours, so, yes, as @muchstuff says you need to find your perfect one, my tip is whenever you're trying a new product, apply a thin coat and in the place that is hidden and not exposed, inner pockets, tags, etc. Good luck!


----------



## supersleec

afroken said:


> Hi, I bought this very Bal City that you are referring to in your link at Holt Renfrew a few months ago. Aside from this, I also have the black city, also in aged brass hardware. I've been using the Bal City in your link almost everyday for the past few months until I recently acquired a Proenza Schouler PS1 which is my new everyday bag. Mine has held up exceptionally well and the leather is amazing. I don't do anything complicated to maintain it, other than moisturize it with unscented lubriderm (blue and white bottle). I'd say go ahead and order it, aged brass hardware is being discontinued and imo it's the best-looking hardware (then again I'm more minimalistic).


Thanks for your reply!! I ordered the bag but when it arrived it was silver hardware instead of aged brass  I was afraid it was fake or some mistake but when I looked at my link again, the photo indeed has silver hardware even though the description says aged brass. The more I looked at it, the more it grew on me and I ended up loving the tiny pop of silver, so I kept the bag as is. I also like the aged brass so maybe I can get one in the future since I feel like this won't be my last balenciaga purchase  @afroken @muchstuff


----------



## afroken

supersleec said:


> Thanks for your reply!! I ordered the bag but when it arrived it was silver hardware instead of aged brass  I was afraid it was fake or some mistake but when I looked at my link again, the photo indeed has silver hardware even though the description says aged brass. The more I looked at it, the more it grew on me and I ended up loving the tiny pop of silver, so I kept the bag as is. I also like the aged brass so maybe I can get one in the future since I feel like this won't be my last balenciaga purchase  @afroken @muchstuff



That's weird! Mine is the aged brass hardware and not silver... but silver would look good with grey too and make it a bit more dressier. Glad you still ended up liking it even though it wasn't what you were expecting! If you want to get the aged brass hardware though, get it fast! I think it's been mentioned here a few times (and Holt's told me too) that Balenciaga is discontinuing the aged brass hardware. Balenciaga does get addicting


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh I have a problem. Purchased an Anthracite Day and a Bubblegum Day today because the prices were just too good.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I have a problem. Purchased an Anthracite Day and a Bubblegum Day today because the prices were just too good.


First world problems


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> First world problems


That's for sure! 
I need an intervention.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> That's for sure!
> I need an intervention.


You're not the only one. We're moving so I'm going through my bags to see what I want to sell...meanwhile I'm still shopping...


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> First world problems


----------



## Iamminda

We all need an intervention.  It's hard due to being on this forum and the relatively good prices of preloved Bs.  Congrats on your two Day bags.  



piosavsfan said:


> That's for sure!
> I need an intervention.



The thought of moving is partially helping me with my ban!  I started buying more bags after my last move so I can't even imagine how to pack my bags if we move.   It's been 4 years so we are probably due for a move in the next 2-3 years -- plenty of time for me to prepare.



muchstuff said:


> You're not the only one. We're moving so I'm going through my bags to see what I want to sell...meanwhile I'm still shopping...


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> We all need an intervention.  It's hard due to being on this forum and the relatively good prices of preloved Bs.  Congrats on your two Day bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of moving is partially helping me with my ban!  I started buying more bags after my last move so I can't even imagine how to pack my bags if we move.   It's been 4 years so we are probably due for a move in the next 2-3 years -- plenty of time for me to prepare.



Gahhh, we've been living here for thirty years...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Gahhh, we've been living here for thirty years...



Wow, 30 years?  Must be nice. So many memories there I bet.  Good luck with your move (hope you are feeling better).   We move a lot


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Wow, 30 years?  Must be nice. So many memories there I bet.  Good luck with your move (hope you are feeling better).   We move a lot


Thanks..many memories but the house is coming down for development so it's time to move on. Packing is a challenge!


----------



## dexter123

muchstuff said:


> Thanks..many memories but the house is coming down for development so it's time to move on. Packing is a challenge!


I only read part of this thread, but I hope you have a happy and healthy life in your new location.  I am sorry you have to move - it is such a royal pain!


----------



## muchstuff

dexter123 said:


> I only read part of this thread, but I hope you have a happy and healthy life in your new location.  I am sorry you have to move - it is such a royal pain!


Worth it in the end though, thanks!


----------



## pfb82

hi ladies  i would like to ask if yoogi's is a good site? i purchased a bal velo just now, but after finalizing my purchase i noticed that the VELO i am looking at, may be a fake. i emailed Yoogi to cancel my order, im not sure if they will honor  since i cancelled a few hours after. 

the velo in question is 2014. the description is  "slightly larger version of the classic Balenciaga Motorcycle Velo bag"... it has feet on its bottom! didnt notice as i was looking for a black  Velo in reg. hardware and  the price is very good 

here is the link:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-large-velo-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> hi ladies  i would like to ask if yoogi's is a good site? i purchased a bal velo just now, but after finalizing my purchase i noticed that the VELO i am looking at, may be a fake. i emailed Yoogi to cancel my order, im not sure if they will honor  since i cancelled a few hours after.
> 
> the velo in question is 2014. the description is  "slightly larger version of the classic Balenciaga Motorcycle Velo bag"... it has feet on its bottom! didnt notice as i was looking for a black  Velo in reg. hardware and  the price is very good
> 
> here is the link:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-large-velo-bag.html



Yoogi's is a very reputable site. I've been researching this bag and can't find anything conclusive. There was a bag called a Kraft that was slightly larger than the Velo and had feet, but from what I can find it didn't have a seam running vertically down the front and the style code isn't the same. I did find one reference to a 2014 Velo with feet, but it wasn't from a source I'm familiar with. Arghhh. Yoogi's does had a good return policy, I'll keep trying to find something...


----------



## pfb82

thank you @muchstuff i emailed them to cancel my purchase since i only bought it this weekend.


----------



## muchstuff

pfb82 said:


> thank you @muchstuff i emailed them to cancel my purchase since i only bought it this weekend.


it's got my curiosity up, I'm going to keep researching...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i saw my first bal bag out in the world today!  i have never seen a woman carrying one before out in the 'real' world. it was a black city with giant gold hardware and she had it in the crook of her arm in a starbucks line. i was tempted to say something, but i was out with co-workers and it didn't feel right.


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> it's got my curiosity up, I'm going to keep researching...



See posts #9068 and 9070:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ated-bbags-only.397784/page-605#post-28814058


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> See posts #9068 and 9070:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ated-bbags-only.397784/page-605#post-28814058


Thanks cathead87, busy moving so kept this one for an evening when I could sit down and read through. So two sizes then. All these weird little exceptions that Bal has thrown in for a season or two over the years...keeps me on my toes!


----------



## seagullz

Been wanting a Purple Balenciaga, which purple you think is nice? I lean against Blue tone Purple than Ultraviolet that has pink tone.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

seagullz said:


> Been wanting a Purple Balenciaga, which purple you think is nice? I lean against Blue tone Purple than Ultraviolet that has pink tone.


i had ultraviolet for many years, it was a very vibrant purple


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i suffered some depression last night for Bal... was browsing through FP listings and so many of the Bals are on 30% and not selling. towns for $500, firsts for $380, cities for $600ish, and these are awesome condition bags. just wondering how long a brand can remain lux when its bags are so undervalued on the secondary market. why buy a new bag at full price when you see that they will resell for nothing. so sad i parted with quite a few Bals b/c of this and only stick to super low preloved now


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i suffered some depression last night for Bal... was browsing through FP listings and so many of the Bals are on 30% and not selling. towns for $500, firsts for $380, cities for $600ish, and these are awesome condition bags. just wondering how long a brand can remain lux when its bags are so undervalued on the secondary market. why buy a new bag at full price when you see that they will resell for nothing. so sad i parted with quite a few Bals b/c of this and only stick to super low preloved now



I agree and understand how you feel (although I haven't seen too many awesome Bals in that price range, maybe I am not looking in the right place, lol).  But it is a bit disheartening to see them marked down a great deal on the secondary market.  I am kinda reluctant to buy another new Bal when there are so many great preloved ones out there.  It would have to be one that I absolutely love to death and need right away!   This is good for my wallet though .


----------



## seagullz

hi! ccbaggirl89 thanks for your reply, may i know the style you have in UV? City or Velo?


----------



## BPC

We took a walk by Saks last night and my bulldog was very interested in the Balenciaga display window. Initially, he went up on his back legs and pressed his face against the window..lol.. of course I couldn't get the pic in time .. Still, he's always trying to walk into Saks...lol.. Do they allow larger dogs?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

seagullz said:


> hi! ccbaggirl89 thanks for your reply, may i know the style you have in UV? City or Velo?


town, actually


----------



## piosavsfan

Do any of you purchase from VC? I asked a seller for pictures to verify authenticity and the seller got very offended. Is that normal there? Lol

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...work-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3702826.shtml

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BPC

piosavsfan said:


> Do any of you purchase from VC? I asked a seller for pictures to verify authenticity and the seller got very offended. Is that normal there? Lol
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...work-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3702826.shtml
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



Not commenting on this particular bag, but they have been known for selling fakes in the past. I remember reading about them here.
Post it in the Authentication thread if you're interested.


----------



## piosavsfan

BPC said:


> Not commenting on this particular bag, but they have been known for selling fakes in the past. I remember reading about them here.
> Post it in the Authentication thread if you're interested.


Yeah I have seen many fakes on there. I can't even post it on the authentication thread because the seller won't provide the pictures necessary. She thinks that I am not being nice and accusing her of selling fakes. Oh well.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah I have seen many fakes on there. I can't even post it on the authentication thread because the seller won't provide the pictures necessary. She thinks that I am not being nice and accusing her of selling fakes. Oh well.


If she has nothing to hide and worry about she wouldn't even think of this but simply send you the pics.... just my 2 cents....


----------



## DiJe40

piosavsfan said:


> Do any of you purchase from VC? I asked a seller for pictures to verify authenticity and the seller got very offended. Is that normal there? Lol
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...work-leather-handbag-balenciaga-3702826.shtml
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



I have never bought from VC, but I've read so many bad things about them. Many fakes, bad customer service, expensive shipping..


----------



## BPC

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah I have seen many fakes on there. I can't even post it on the authentication thread because the seller won't provide the pictures necessary. She thinks that I am not being nice and accusing her of selling fakes. Oh well.


Privet!
Just read the comments. I don't trust her from those responses. Absolute nonsense that someone from the "richest country in the world" would never sell a fake.. lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

What a  weird response. She's not making her self look too good to other potential buyers, which in this case might be a good thing?

I recognize this attitude from some Danish site ( http://www.dba.dk/soeg/?soeg=balenciaga+taske ) where people sell Balenciagas. Many of them right out state that any questions about authenticity will be ignored, because authenticity is not to be questioned : )  An example:
"Jeg sælger kun ægte varer. Spørgsmål om ægthed/skambud vil derfor blive ignoreret." which means "I only sell authentic goods. Questions on authenticity/shame bids are therefore ignored!"

I've seen quite a lot of pre-owned Bals for sale in Denmark with really strange black colour tones which is probably explained by the fact that many Bal bags get recoloured- and are then resold without the recolouring being mentioned. I'm sure most of the bags on this particular site are authentic but...

I feel very grateful to everyone on this forum helping out with authentication.

(*piosavsfan*, I don't know if you are in the US but I saw someone on eBay who is selling an astounding amount of Bal Work bags in many different colours. Seemed to be a collector. And probably a TPF:er  : )


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> If she has nothing to hide and worry about she wouldn't even think of this but simply send you the pics.... just my 2 cents....


Agreed. I am always suspicious when sellers are so resistant to providing pictures. 


DiJe40 said:


> I have never bought from VC, but I've read so many bad things about them. Many fakes, bad customer service, expensive shipping..


Yeah I also have read bad things about them but some people find good oldies and stuff from Europe. 


BPC said:


> Privet!
> Just read the comments. I don't trust her from those responses. Absolute nonsense that someone from the "richest country in the world" would never sell a fake.. lol


Privet! I thought it was hilarious that she had to say that she is from the richest country in the world. Does anyone care about that? Cuz I sure as hell don't. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What a  weird response. She's not making her self look too good to other potential buyers, which in this case might be a good thing?
> 
> I recognize this attitude from some Danish site ( http://www.dba.dk/soeg/?soeg=balenciaga+taske ) where people sell Balenciagas. Many of them right out state that any questions about authenticity will be ignored, because authenticity is not to be questioned : )  An example:
> "Jeg sælger kun ægte varer. Spørgsmål om ægthed/skambud vil derfor blive ignoreret." which means "I only sell authentic goods. Questions on authenticity/shame bids are therefore ignored!"
> 
> I've seen quite a lot of pre-owned Bals for sale in Denmark with really strange black colour tones which is probably explained by the fact that many Bal bags get recoloured- and are then resold without the recolouring being mentioned. I'm sure most of the bags on this particular site are authentic but...
> 
> I feel very grateful to everyone on this forum helping out with authentication.
> 
> (*piosavsfan*, I don't know if you are in the US but I saw someone on eBay who is selling an astounding amount of Bal Work bags in many different colours. Seemed to be a collector. And probably a TPF:er  : )


I hope that other buyers think twice before purchasing from her after our exchange! It is not only suspicious but unprofessional in my opinion. I have also seen similar listings before that say they will ignore any questions about authenticity, which is crap. If I am going to spend hundreds of dollars on a bag, I want to know that what I am buying is authentic. The authenticators here are wonderful!


----------



## Conni618

This business of sellers "being offended" is as old as the oldest pre-owned bag.

There is absolutely no insult in asking for evidence of authenticity.   Some sellers innocently attempt to sell a counterfeit, and when it's discovered, are shocked to find out that they were scammed when they initially purchased the bag.  Anyone can be fooled.  So, in my opinion, taking authentication questions as an affront, makes a seller look suspicious.


----------



## Catash

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i suffered some depression last night for Bal... was browsing through FP listings and so many of the Bals are on 30% and not selling. towns for $500, firsts for $380, cities for $600ish, and these are awesome condition bags. just wondering how long a brand can remain lux when its bags are so undervalued on the secondary market. why buy a new bag at full price when you see that they will resell for nothing. so sad i parted with quite a few Bals b/c of this and only stick to super low preloved now



The price has dropped so significantly in the last 2 years. I am glad that I sold some bags before that. I have also lost interest in the new season bags. Now I am only looking for the rarest oldies in EUC.


----------



## mere girl

Catash said:


> The price has dropped so significantly in the last 2 years. I am glad that I sold some bags before that. I have also lost interest in the new season bags. Now I am only looking for the rarest oldies in EUC.


there are some lovely oldies for sale at the mo..but the prices are really quite extreme IMO, some are twice/three times their original sale price! Seems like it goes from one extreme to another!


----------



## Catash

mere girl said:


> there are some lovely oldies for sale at the mo..but the prices are really quite extreme IMO, some are twice/three times their original sale price! Seems like it goes from one extreme to another!


It's true. I just bought one and put one on layaway. Ha...


----------



## muchstuff

mere girl said:


> there are some lovely oldies for sale at the mo..but the prices are really quite extreme IMO, some are twice/three times their original sale price! Seems like it goes from one extreme to another!


Like any collectable item you often pay more than the original price...not saying some prices aren't too high but an oldie in immaculate shape does command a certain amount of bucks ...


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh so annoyed. I asked seller for more pictures of a bag and apparently they had a lot of interest and increased the price. What the hell!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh so annoyed. I asked seller for more pictures of a bag and apparently they had a lot of interest and increased the price. What the hell!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


That is so rude. I'd tell them to take a hike...


----------



## seagullz

Catash said:


> It's true. I just bought one and put one on layaway. Ha...


Wow what are the goodies that you gotten?


----------



## Catash

seagullz said:


> Wow what are the goodies that you gotten?



I bought a 2002 FBF and put a 07 Jaune City on layaway. I waited for these oldies for like 2 years!


----------



## piosavsfan

Catash said:


> I bought a 2002 FBF and put a 07 Jaune City on layaway. I waited for these oldies for like 2 years!


Nice! I'm thinking about getting a Jaune Day but I'm not sure if the color is too orange for me.


----------



## Catash

piosavsfan said:


> Nice! I'm thinking about getting a Jaune Day but I'm not sure if the color is too orange for me.



I have Curry which is a true yellow and Anis which is a greenish yellow, so I need an orangy yellow! I occasionally run into girls wearing Cities in newer yellow colors like jaune moutarde. It is incredibly versatile and beautiful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i'm wearing my bal clutch today... seriously, why do i get so much happier wearing a bal bag??!! i can actually feel my happiness increase just walking around with my bag and petting it and holding it and looking at it. ok, it sounds weird, but i know tpf members get this. i seriously love bal, more than all my chanels and lvs combined. i don't get that happy feeling carrying any other brand. just wanted to say i  bal


----------



## Jade Teh

Pls help i cant find the model or name f0r this. Thanks


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jade Teh said:


> Pls help i cant find the model or name f0r this. Thanks


Hi!
Did you try asking Balenciaga directly? Maybe somebody at their customer service can help you if you send them the picture.


----------



## piosavsfan

I was a bad girl and purchased another Bal. Now I am totally banned from purchasing more until I sell several bags from other brands that I never use. The problem is selling has been going very slowly despite super low prices.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> I was a bad girl and purchased another Bal. Now I am totally banned from purchasing more until I sell several bags from other brands that I never use. The problem is selling has been going very slowly despite super low prices.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats -- can't wait to see.  I can relate -- no sales for me in months despite my low prices (selling at a loss, not even breaking even ). I wanted to do one in and one out but no luck in maintaining that practice.  Good luck with your sales and can't wait to see your new bag.


----------



## Luv2

Hi, Ladies.  I am looking for reference information on the raffia (straw) bags and I can't find them in the style library.  Can someone please point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Luv2 said:


> Hi, Ladies.  I am looking for reference information on the raffia (straw) bags and I can't find them in the style library.  Can someone please point me in the right direction? Thanks!


Found this...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/raffia-bag-thread-talk-to-me-about-them.675520/


----------



## Luv2

Thanks.  I have one that I would like the forum to authenticate, and then I want to sell it.  It's green! Perfect for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Luv2

Luv2 said:


> Thanks.  I have one that I would like the forum to authenticate, and then I want to sell it.  It's green! Perfect for St Patrick's Day.


I think it's called the "panier"? Bistro?


----------



## Luv2

Luv2 said:


> I think it's called the "panier"? Bistro?


Here is a pic 
http://oi63.tinypic.com/2dwafqg.jpg


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

HI everyone! Stopped in to chat...I was at TJ Maxx this past week and saw a Balenciaga Papier Mini in neon green for $600, red tagged for clearance. Talked to the sales associate, she was able to get it down to $500, but I am on a self-ban since I bought a Bal bag in December and also some Louboutins. It is very, very bright green like this:


I would buy it if it was $300, but can't pay more right now for it. I will keep visiting the bag and hoping it goes on lowest "yellow tag" clearance!


----------



## Iamminda

It seems like all these great oldies are  showing up on EB these past couple of weeks.  (Too bad I don't have any purse funds right now ).  Does this happen every now and then? So if one is patient, one will eventually find one's HG in great condition.  I was just wondering why so many all at once from a few sellers.  Maybe people are cleaning their closets?


----------



## Iamminda

BalenciagaKitte said:


> HI everyone! Stopped in to chat...I was at TJ Maxx this past week and saw a Balenciaga Papier Mini in neon green for $600, red tagged for clearance. Talked to the sales associate, she was able to get it down to $500, but I am on a self-ban since I bought a Bal bag in December and also some Louboutins. It is very, very bright green like this:
> View attachment 3640062
> 
> I would buy it if it was $300, but can't pay more right now for it. I will keep visiting the bag and hoping it goes on lowest "yellow tag" clearance!


I wish there is a TJMaxx runway store near me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> It seems like all these great oldies are  showing up on EB these past couple of weeks.  (Too bad I don't have any purse funds right now ).  Does this happen every now and then? So if one is patient, one will eventually find one's HG in great condition.  I was just wondering why so many all at once from a few sellers.  Maybe people are cleaning their closets?


i *think* i've been seeing those same ones on ebay and i also think i saw several of those recently listed on other resale sites. my guess is that someone bought them and is now reselling them for profit.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i *think* i've been seeing those same ones on ebay and i also think i saw several of those recently listed on other resale sites. my guess is that someone bought them and is now reselling them for profit.


Thanks -- good to know.  I don't check all the resale sites.  The prices do seem high -- I thought maybe because they are so rare/old.  Thx


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> It seems like all these great oldies are  showing up on EB these past couple of weeks.  (Too bad I don't have any purse funds right now ).  Does this happen every now and then? So if one is patient, one will eventually find one's HG in great condition.  I was just wondering why so many all at once from a few sellers.  Maybe people are cleaning their closets?



I saw a seller on eBay who was selling about 10 Bal Work:s and make-up clutches in amazing colours and condition- and some other designer bags as well. The seller was in the US and I'm looking for City:s so... And there's a 2004 black city on eBay UK (I think). I just hope that when someone is selling they are just ready to let the bags go and not because they have to.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i *think* i've been seeing those same ones on ebay and i also think i saw several of those recently listed on other resale sites. my guess is that someone bought them and is now reselling them for profit.



I love Bals as much as a newbie can, but after thoroughly searching sale sites and webbshops for months now looking at Bal after Bal in all their variations I don't think that buying Bals and reselling them for profit is a very good idea. Many bags get relisted over and over again and I guess if you are selling you either have to lower your price or just decide to keep your bag yourself. I'd definitely be willing to pay for my HG:s if they are in excellent condition but really, supply and demand applies equally to buyers and sellers.


----------



## BPC

I think if you have an older Bal (2008 and earlier) in excellent condition, you won't take a hit IF it's a coveted color, and you were the original owner. The bags were cheaper back then so you should be able to sell it for close, if not, what you paid. But the key is excellent condition. Most older bags are not. 
But the majority of Bals are selling for way lower than they should though, it's like a fire sale is going on.. sigh..


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love Bals as much as a newbie can, but after thoroughly searching sale sites and webbshops for months now looking at Bal after Bal in all their variations I don't think that buying Bals and reselling them for profit is a very good idea. Many bags get relisted over and over again and I guess if you are selling you either have to lower your price or just decide to keep your bag yourself. I'd definitely be willing to pay for my HG:s if they are in excellent condition but really, supply and demand applies equally to buyers and sellers.



And I need more return options. Gotta have more return options!


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And I need more return options. Gotta have more return options!


haha..
you know yoogies has a 30 day return policy


----------



## alexciabai

Need some advice on this Balenciaga Bag, not sure if its worth getting?  
Anyone out there have this bag, pls advice. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so, this happened after just 3 months of ownership... does bal repair bags or do i need to visit an independent leather shop? i purchased it overseas on an asia trip...


----------



## BPC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, this happened after just 3 months of ownership... does bal repair bags or do i need to visit an independent leather shop? i purchased it overseas on an asia trip...
> View attachment 3641385


If you purchased it in a Bal store, you should  be able to get it fixed here provided you still have the receipt. But I've also learned over the years that it depends on the store, and who you speak to. Some may send it out for a repair even without a receipt if it's old enough (the one in NYC has been good with that), other stores won't. There's doesn't seem to be any real policy. 
With that said, I haven't tried in the last couple of years so maybe something's changed? 
Either way, try.


----------



## Lkim802

Can someone please tell me if this grey is on the lighter or darker side? I really want to purchase it but not if it's a light grey and it has 38 watchers on it


----------



## Conni618

Why not ask the seller for a photo of the bag next to something true black?  Better to trust your own eyes, than someone's opinion.


----------



## angelphilipus

Lkim802 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this grey is on the lighter or darker side? I really want to purchase it but not if it's a light grey and it has 38 watchers on it


I think it's on the darker side, almost black maybe. My anthracite Bal even looks lighter than this one. Hope this helps


----------



## Effortless Understatement

Hi!

Can someone comment on the wear and tear of Balenciaga metallic edge city bags? How do you like the shoulder straps? Does it get more comfortable over time as the bag starts to sag a bit? I really want to get one and find the bag and color selection SO beautiful, but every time I try the bag with the shoulder strap, I find it a tad uncomfortable and I really don't want to have to carry it on the crook of my arm or carrying it by the handles. 

I tried the classic city with the shoulder and found it comfortable, but the metallic edge's goatskin leather is so irresistible. 

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Effortless Understatement said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone comment on the wear and tear of Balenciaga metallic edge city bags? How do you like the shoulder straps? Does it get more comfortable over time as the bag starts to sag a bit? I really want to get one and find the bag and color selection SO beautiful, but every time I try the bag with the shoulder strap, I find it a tad uncomfortable and I really don't want to have to carry it on the crook of my arm or carrying it by the handles.
> 
> I tried the classic city with the shoulder and found it comfortable, but the metallic edge's goatskin leather is so irresistible.
> 
> Thank you!


i have one. Black (just posted it in 'wearing today' thread) 
it was stiff in the beginning, and i am first owner from brand new stage
i am not wearing it A LOT
but i can see it softening already 
room wise - it's a great bag 
EW is not typically MY style, i am more NS (hobo) style person, but this one worked out well and i like it. 
Sometimes i do wear it on my shoulder, i am 1.64 m and it fits just right. 
But it's sitting at the hip/waist line and if you are used to a messenger type (lower hanging bags) than you should try it in person. 
since mine is with me today, i can do a quick snap for you from any angle, if you need any.


----------



## Effortless Understatement

ksuromax said:


> i have one. Black (just posted it in 'wearing today' thread)
> it was stiff in the beginning, and i am first owner from brand new stage
> i am not wearing it A LOT
> but i can see it softening already
> room wise - it's a great bag
> EW is not typically MY style, i am more NS (hobo) style person, but this one worked out well and i like it.
> Sometimes i do wear it on my shoulder, i am 1.64 m and it fits just right.
> But it's sitting at the hip/waist line and if you are used to a messenger type (lower hanging bags) than you should try it in person.
> since mine is with me today, i can do a quick snap for you from any angle, if you need any.



Thank you @ksuromax ! Glad to know that the bag will soften. Saw your city with the iridescent studs in the 'wearing today' thread...it is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Effortless Understatement said:


> Thank you @ksuromax ! Glad to know that the bag will soften. Saw your city with the iridescent studs in the 'wearing today' thread...it is beautiful!


Thank you 
Re wear&tear, too early for me to say, but she feels like a sturdy one, as of now no any signs of wear


----------



## natalia0128

Can someone explain for me why metallic edge $100 more than classic giant  hardware? Thanks


----------



## eelanax

Balenciaga metallic edge City....Anyone ever notice stitched holes in your inside non zippered pockets? I only ever had twiggys so does anyone know why they do this

I thought that was interesting!


----------



## natalia0128

Have anyone ordered  from Balenciaga website before? does it come with the box?
Even I bought at boutique, it does not come with box.


----------



## beachkaka

natalia0128 said:


> Can someone explain for me why metallic edge $100 more than classic giant  hardware? Thanks



More hardware costs more perhaps? And later version as well.


----------



## beachkaka

I am confused about the seasonal color bags that are sold on luxury goods website. I know those websites other than balenciaga official website sell black and other classic color, and the seasonal color only comes in one season than gone, that's why it made those particular color more special, but why do I still see some first hand brand new "old" color still be sold on Reebonz? Is it possible? Or I've totally misunderstood the season color stuff?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

beachkaka said:


> I am confused about the seasonal color bags that are sold on luxury goods website. I know those websites other than balenciaga official website sell black and other classic color, and the seasonal color only comes in one season than gone, that's why it made those particular color more special, but why do I still see some first hand brand new "old" color still be sold on Reebonz? Is it possible? Or I've totally misunderstood the season color stuff?


perhaps they are just listing it as new because it is in new condition and unworn. it doesn't mean it is a new color necessarily. many resale sites have old seasons they list as new


----------



## beachkaka

ccbaggirl89 said:


> perhaps they are just listing it as new because it is in new condition and unworn. it doesn't mean it is a new color necessarily. many resale sites have old seasons they list as new



On the website I saw was the new sales section which is not owned by anyone before, just like net-a-porter or Farfetch these websites, they do have second hand section separated with wether used or unused items they are labeled out. 

Recently I just purchased a mini ME city in Bordeaux color(that's what it stated in the description), it's still on its way so I can't check the color on the label to confirm it, so I've checked the bal reference library here which the Bordeaux was out in 2005, and the metallic edge style was just released few years back, so Balenciaga does mix old color with newer version style or it just didn't make sense to me. I went to check net-a-porter, they happened to have a "similar" color and same style for sale, the color described there as "Rouge Lie De Vin". Do you think Reebonz mislabeled it and they are the same bag but in different lighting? The first one is from Net-A-Porter, the second one is from Reebonz.



Hope any of you Bal girls can answer my curiosity. Thanks.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

beachkaka said:


> I am confused about the seasonal color bags that are sold on luxury goods website. I know those websites other than balenciaga official website sell black and other classic color, and the seasonal color only comes in one season than gone, that's why it made those particular color more special, but why do I still see some first hand brand new "old" color still be sold on Reebonz? Is it possible? Or I've totally misunderstood the season color stuff?



I have noticed over the years that Reebonz has available brand new items in both current & past year colours.  It has made me wonder at times where some of their stock comes from since some of it is definitely not current.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This Bal City from 2005 in blue is just too gorgeous for words. And pristine, unused...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...452703?hash=item238348f7df:g:Lm8AAOSwWWxZAWOi

Should probably have posted this on the Finds thread but I couldn't post without commenting, I feel such bag greed looking at that bag it's hard to handle  
Why are all the loveliest Classic City:s always sold in the US?! *wringing of hands*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This Bal City from 2005 in blue is just too gorgeous for words. And pristine, unused...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...452703?hash=item238348f7df:g:Lm8AAOSwWWxZAWOi
> 
> Should probably have posted this on the Finds thread but I couldn't post without commenting, I feel such bag greed looking at that bag it's hard to handle
> Why are all the loveliest Classic City:s always sold in the US?! *wringing of hands*


i just got this color in a first, it's a gorgeous color. and this one looks never-used, so beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This Bal City from 2005 in blue is just too gorgeous for words. And pristine, unused...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...452703?hash=item238348f7df:g:Lm8AAOSwWWxZAWOi
> 
> Why are all the loveliest Classic City:s always sold in the US?! *wringing of hands*


Absolutely annoying!!!!!! 
I am with ya, girl!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just got this color in a first, it's a gorgeous color. and this one looks never-used, so beautiful


Congtaulations  
And I hope there will be reveals and mod shots maybe?


----------



## StaceyCut

Hello everyone! 

I want to ask a question but dont know where to post, but i would just like to ask if all bbags have the "made in italy" stamp? 

Because my sister recently purchased a balenciaga first from a mutual friend it's from the 2010 collection and there is no "made in italy stamp" at the back of the serial number below the sign "1669". Altho the model number matches the one on the plate and it says "103208". We're just curious and somehow paranoid about it.. altho it looks genuine to us just making sure. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

StaceyCut said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I want to ask a question but dont know where to post, but i would just like to ask if all bbags have the "made in italy" stamp?
> 
> Because my sister recently purchased a balenciaga first from a mutual friend it's from the 2010 collection and there is no "made in italy stamp" at the back of the serial number below the sign "1669". Altho the model number matches the one on the plate and it says "103208". We're just curious and somehow paranoid about it.. altho it looks genuine to us just making sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I've never seen a bag without the "made in Italy" heat stamp but there are collectors who have been around much longer than myself, hopefully someone else will chime in. Meanwhile, may I suggest you post the relevant pics on the "authenticate this" thread? See the two links below...


----------



## StaceyCut

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a bag without the "made in Italy" heat stamp but there are collectors who have been around much longer than myself, hopefully someone else will chime in. Meanwhile, may I suggest you post the relevant pics on the "authenticate this" thread? See the two links below...



Yeah that's what i've been thinking, because my bbags they all have the made in italy heat stamp... oh okay, thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

StaceyCut said:


> Yeah that's what i've been thinking, because my bbags they all have the made in italy heat stamp... oh okay, thank you very much!


My pleasure, good luck! EDIT, just looked at your pics, can you enlarge them? Just post them full size instead of thumbnails. And are you positive there's not a made in italy heat stamp? Have you tried pulling down the fabric on the tag to see if it's down there? It almost looks as if you can see the very tips of something?


----------



## StaceyCut

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, good luck! EDIT, just looked at your pics, can you enlarge them? Just post them full size instead of thumbnails. And are you positive there's not a made in italy heat stamp? Have you tried pulling down the fabric on the tag to see if it's down there? It almost looks as if you can see the very tips of something?



The bag is currently with my sister right now but yeah she told me there was no stamp at all, she tried pulling it down and checking if she just didn't see it or what but there's still nothing... will try posting the picture again in full size. Sorry i was using my phone and i'm kinda new to this lol


----------



## muchstuff

StaceyCut said:


> View attachment 3691030
> View attachment 3691032
> View attachment 3691033
> View attachment 3691034
> View attachment 3691035
> 
> 
> The bag is currently with my sister right now but yeah she told me there was no stamp at all, she tried pulling it down and checking if she just didn't see it or what but there's still nothing... will try posting the picture again in full size. Sorry i was using my phone and i'm kinda new to this lol



The tag front certainly looks correct IMO. If you look at your third picture, the tag back, to my eye it looks like you can see the two dots of the "i" letters in "in" and "italy". Plus possibly the top of the "l" in italy.  Is there a possibility that the fabric got caught up in the sewing and is covering the "made in italy"? Please do post a pic of the bale, the rivet, and the back of the zipper head.


----------



## hellooholly

omg ladies, I've reverted to my Bal crazy ways. 10 years ago I used to buy a so many Bbags, sell on the ones that didn't grow on me, and keep the keepers.. 10 years later after a big hiatus with children and divorce I've come back and gotten them out of storage, and in the last fortnight have bought 4 more! All resale and some in older leather which I love. I'm so happy to be back in smooshland! I keep my Bals all around me at home so that I can look at them all day long...
Nuts right?!
I can't wait for the 3 in transit, but am so enjoying my current little family


----------



## ksuromax

hellooholly said:


> omg ladies, I've reverted to my Bal crazy ways. 10 years ago I used to buy a so many Bbags, sell on the ones that didn't grow on me, and keep the keepers.. 10 years later after a big hiatus with children and divorce I've come back and gotten them out of storage, and in the last fortnight have bought 4 more! All resale and some in older leather which I love. I'm so happy to be back in smooshland! I keep my Bals all around me at home so that I can look at them all day long...
> Nuts right?!
> I can't wait for the 3 in transit, but am so enjoying my current little family


Hello  we all are a bit (?) Nuts here, so welcome to the club! You are in the right place and in the right company


----------



## leiraxu

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone has any tips for restoring the gold studs on the city? I purchased one second hand and the gold studs are a wee bit worn. I've attached pics for reference...


----------



## leiraxu

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone has any tips for restoring the gold studs on the city? I purchased one second hand and the gold studs are a wee bit worn. I've attached pics for reference... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3705453
View attachment 3705453
View attachment 3705455
View attachment 3705457
View attachment 3705458


----------



## muchstuff

leiraxu said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone has any tips for restoring the gold studs on the city? I purchased one second hand and the gold studs are a wee bit worn. I've attached pics for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705453
> View attachment 3705453
> View attachment 3705455
> View attachment 3705457
> View attachment 3705458


Hmmm, I'm not sure there's a do it yourself for that. At least one that would last. Anyone?


----------



## leiraxu

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure there's a do it yourself for that. At least one that would last. Anyone?


Ah, that's too bad. Do you (or anyone else) know if any leather/luxury goods restoration stores will do it? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

leiraxu said:


> Ah, that's too bad. Do you (or anyone else) know if any leather/luxury goods restoration stores will do it? Thanks!


That's only my opinion, someone else may have an idea. As to restoration, you may get some help if you post where you're located, good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

Prayers for Manchester


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Prayers for Manchester


+1


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Prayers for Manchester


Oh no, not again. I can't stand this


----------



## BPC

Just heartbreaking


----------



## BPC

So here's my sad attempt at taking a pic of my WE and the new large Black Out City. They're nearly the same size with the WE being slightly larger. 
 I do prefer the whipstitch handles of the WE, but I'm guessing the black out replaces it. 

Yes, I should have stuffed my WE to the brim, my bad


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> So here's my sad attempt at taking a pic of my WE and the new large Black Out City. They're nearly the same size with the WE being slightly larger.
> I do prefer the whipstitch handles of the WE, but I'm guessing the black out replaces it.
> 
> Yes, I should have stuffed my WE to the brim, my bad
> View attachment 3708114


Wow, the black out actually looks quite balanced in this size, thanks for the pic!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> So here's my sad attempt at taking a pic of my WE and the new large Black Out City. They're nearly the same size with the WE being slightly larger.
> I do prefer the whipstitch handles of the WE, but I'm guessing the black out replaces it.
> 
> Yes, I should have stuffed my WE to the brim, my bad
> View attachment 3708114


is it a WE???? my 2 WEs have 3 studs under the handle ....


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> is it a WE???? my 2 WEs have 3 studs under the handle ....



What year are you Weekenders? I'm guessing it changed either in 2012, or maybe 2011? 
Mine is authentic - unless ****** is selling fakes. But I'm pretty sure they're not.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> What year are you Weekenders? I'm guessing it changed either in 2012, or maybe 2011?
> Mine is authentic - unless ****** is selling fakes. But I'm pretty sure they're not.


it's not a question of authenticity, but it could be WORK 
mine are 2007 and 2008


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> it's not a question of authenticity, but it could be WORK
> mine are 2007 and 2008



Compared it to my '05 Olive work- and it's definitely larger.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> What year are you Weekenders? I'm guessing it changed either in 2012, or maybe 2011?
> Mine is authentic - unless ****** is selling fakes. But I'm pretty sure they're not.


what does your tag say? 132110 or 110506?


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Compared it to my '05 Olive work- and it's definitely larger.


funny... i knew they did 2 studs for Giant hw...


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> what does your tag say? 132110 or 110506?



110506, It's definitely a WE.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> funny... i knew they did 2 studs for Giant hw...



If you can find pics of the newer bags, at least 2011, or 2012 and up, you'll see the the change.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> If you can find pics of the newer bags, at least 2011, or 2012 and up, you'll see the the change.


all i have seen so far, have been with GHW, thus 2 studs.... probably, they just were not as popular as before, and i just missed those few with reg hw and 2 studs which were made lately... cool, every day something new! спасибо!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> all i have seen so far, have been with GHW, thus 2 studs.... probably, they just were not as popular as before, and i just missed those few with reg hw and 2 studs which were made lately... cool, every day something new! спасибо!



Think they stopped making the WE in 2014, 2015? So it would only be a few years with the change.
I did do a search on this forum but was only able to find older WE's (prior to 2010.)
Looked on-line and found the "newer" ones on BragmyBag. They're not popular, (am so happy about the new version, City X-large with strap) so not easy to find pics of.
https://www.bragmybag.com/a-bit-larger-balenciaga-weekender-bag/
and another pic from Neiman http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Weekender-Bag-Bleu-Mineral/prod151830252/p.prod
one more that sold on Yoogis https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-weekender-bag-45143.html
(pics of the newer ones are nearly impossible to find.. grrr)

I will say, you had me question my sanity for a few minutes. Was thinking, oh hell no, I did not get ripped off!! lol.. but no, they did change them, if only for a 4-5 seasons before they renamed it City X-large.
пожалуйста


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Think they stopped making the WE in 2014, 2015? So it would only be a few years with the change.
> I did do a search on this forum but was only able to find older WE's (prior to 2010.)
> Looked on-line and found the "newer" ones on BragmyBag. They're not popular, (am so happy about the new version, City X-large with strap) so not easy to find pics of.
> https://www.bragmybag.com/a-bit-larger-balenciaga-weekender-bag/
> and another pic from Neiman http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Weekender-Bag-Bleu-Mineral/prod151830252/p.prod
> 
> I will say, you had me question my sanity for a few minutes. Was thinking, oh hell no, I did not get ripped off!! lol.. but no, they did change them, if only for a 4-5 seasons before they renamed it City X-large.
> пожалуйста


cool


----------



## BPC

@ksuromax - I've been trying to figure out when the 2 stud handle change happened, and of course Bal's site no longer has Weekender pics.
 But I did find a post in the F/W 2012 thread mentioning the change: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/f-w-2012-bal-intel.727851/page-59#post-22236819 
 post #878

Prior to that I found a pic of a S/S 2012 with the 3 studs on a Gris Poivre WE. 
So I'm going to guess it started in F/W 2012, the season Cassis came out. 

I'm mentioning this because I know you also authenticate at times.   
Going to tag @muchstuff and @connie618 to confirm.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> @ksuromax - I've been trying to figure out when the 2 stud handle change happened, and of course Bal's site no longer has Weekender pics.
> But I did find a post in the F/W 2012 thread mentioning the change: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/f-w-2012-bal-intel.727851/page-59#post-22236819
> post #878
> 
> Prior to that I found a pic of a S/S 2012 with the 3 studs on a Gris Poivre WE.
> So I'm going to guess it started in F/W 2012, the season Cassis came out.
> 
> I'm mentioning this because I know you also authenticate at times.
> Going to tag @muchstuff and @connie618 to confirm.


Thanks, Hun, will do a bit more research on it later 
yes, i do sometimes, when nobody else is around and i feel confident enough to comment, thank you, it is good to know these dates and changes....


----------



## Jessica12345

HI I am pretty new to this blog. I am a mother of two (boy-girl) and i have been searching for both a regular diaper bag for everyday, and a traveling diaper bag and i found tehse t=2 both from scuddles on amazon and i loved them see the links attached below 

https://www.amazon.com/Bassinet-Portable-Quality-Water-resistant-Carrycot/dp/B01N4X5QDS

This one is actually very unique and even comes with a built in bed that folds in the diaper bag after you are done with it, We were traveling from TN to Miami and my baby slept inside during the flight and i really feel that this is an item that moms like me would actually love.

The link below is also from that brand but more of a simpler version for everyday. This is my first post i hope you find this info helpful 

https://www.amazon.com/Changing-Adj...497149283&sr=8-3&keywords=scuddles+diaper+bag


----------



## muchstuff

So I hit the BIN button on ebay on a 2016 Bal in mint condition for a too good to be true price. Seller has no previous history on eBay, first time selling, zero feedback. Three days later the purchase is still pending, the gal's email address is either not registered on her PP account or she's entered it wrong. Six messages to her on eBay and one to her hotmail account, no response. I called ebay and since they could see that I made payment and that I had tried to contact her with no result they GAVE ME HER NAME AND PHONE NUMBER   and suggested I contact her. That's more than a little disconcerting but OK, I tried texting her today and left a voice message, as I couldn't tell whether her number was a text-dedicated number or an actual phone number. Nothing yet. 
So, all of the non-returned messages could be explained if her email had been entered into her eBay and PP account incorrectly. EBay account's only two months old. More likely I think, is that someone messaged her offering her more to go direct to PP and she jumped at it, leaving me hanging, and is hoping I'll just go away. Any other scenarios you can think of? I want that bag...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> So I hit the BIN button on ebay on a 2016 Bal in mint condition for a too good to be true price. Seller has no previous history on eBay, first time selling, zero feedback. Three days later the purchase is still pending, the gal's email address is either not registered on her PP account or she's entered it wrong. Six messages to her on eBay and one to her hotmail account, no response. I called ebay and since they could see that I made payment and that I had tried to contact her with no result they GAVE ME HER NAME AND PHONE NUMBER   and suggested I contact her. That's more than a little disconcerting but OK, I tried texting her today and left a voice message, as I couldn't tell whether her number was a text-dedicated number or an actual phone number. Nothing yet.
> So, all of the non-returned messages could be explained if her email had been entered into her eBay and PP account incorrectly. EBay account's only two months old. More likely I think, is that someone messaged her offering her more to go direct to PP and she jumped at it, leaving me hanging, and is hoping I'll just go away. Any other scenarios you can think of? I want that bag...



I can't think of anything.. fingers crossed for you she replies. I think at this point, I'd get a refund though.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> I can't think of anything.. fingers crossed for you she replies. I think at this point, I'd get a refund though.


I haven't technically paid as yet, due to the fact that her email either isn't set up with PP or is incorrect. My payment is sitting there marked as "unclaimed" and hasn't been taken from my bank account. I think I'll call eBay again and ask if they can check her messages to see if she sold it offline. I'll do all I can before I post a scathing negative feedback ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> So I hit the BIN button on ebay on a 2016 Bal in mint condition for a too good to be true price. Seller has no previous history on eBay, first time selling, zero feedback. Three days later the purchase is still pending, the gal's email address is either not registered on her PP account or she's entered it wrong. Six messages to her on eBay and one to her hotmail account, no response. I called ebay and since they could see that I made payment and that I had tried to contact her with no result they GAVE ME HER NAME AND PHONE NUMBER   and suggested I contact her. That's more than a little disconcerting but OK, I tried texting her today and left a voice message, as I couldn't tell whether her number was a text-dedicated number or an actual phone number. Nothing yet.
> So, all of the non-returned messages could be explained if her email had been entered into her eBay and PP account incorrectly. EBay account's only two months old. More likely I think, is that someone messaged her offering her more to go direct to PP and she jumped at it, leaving me hanging, and is hoping I'll just go away. Any other scenarios you can think of? I want that bag...


I am sorry to hear about this big hassle of yours.  The only other scenario (a bit unlikely but I go to extremes on things, lol) is that a family emergency happened -- or she fell very ill.  I hope you get your bag or a refund soon. I am dying to see the bag since I know you like mostly the older stuff with the exception of the VD bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sorry to hear about this big hassle of yours.  The only other scenario (a bit unlikely but I go to extremes on things, lol) is that a family emergency happened -- or she fell very ill.  I hope you get your bag or a refund soon. I am dying to see the bag since I know you like mostly the older stuff with the exception of the VD bags.


Cancelled the transaction. I called eBay again and they felt it was a bogus account set up to phish for banking info and advised I cancel. As the old saying goes, if it seems to good to be true it probably is. But I'll watch and see if they come back with a new listing! (And, like you, I did consider those scenarios, but it's far more likely it's a fraudulent listing, sadly).


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Cancelled the transaction. I called eBay again and they felt it was a bogus account set up to phish for banking info and advised I cancel. As the old saying goes, if it seems to good to be true it probably is. But I'll watch and see if they come back with a new listing! (And, like you, I did consider those scenarios, but it's far more likely it's a fraudulent listing, sadly).


Bummer!  Sorry it happened to you.  How disappointing and annoying.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Cancelled the transaction. I called eBay again and they felt it was a bogus account set up to phish for banking info and advised I cancel. As the old saying goes, if it seems to good to be true it probably is. But I'll watch and see if they come back with a new listing! (And, like you, I did consider those scenarios, but it's far more likely it's a fraudulent listing, sadly).



I think you did the right thing. I would of done the same.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Bummer!  Sorry it happened to you.  How disappointing and annoying.


Ahhh it was a good try, I knew that the price was waaay better than it should have been. Still thought I'd try though, just in case...


----------



## Iamminda

I went to a different Macy's a half an hour away and stumbled across their new "What Goes Around..."  counter.  I guess WGA is a vintage luxury store.  Anyways they had maybe up to 10 bags each from
Celine, Hermes. etc.  In the Bal section, they had a few mini A4s, a papier bucket and two Firsts (a pink (I believe rose Bonbon)with GGH and an Olive First).  I asked to see the Olive one because I recognized the soft chèvre leather.  It was a 05 Z tag and it was priced at $1,150.  Who would have thought of ever finding an 05 First at Macy's?  So that was an interesting happening for me


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> I went to a different Macy's a half an hour away and stumbled across their new "What Goes Around..."  counter.  I guess WGA is a vintage luxury store.  Anyways they had maybe up to 10 bags each from
> Celine, Hermes. etc.  In the Bal section, they had a few mini A4s, a papier bucket and two Firsts (a pink (I believe rose Bonbon)with GGH and an Olive First).  I asked to see the Olive one because I recognized the soft chèvre leather.  It was a 05 Z tag and it was priced at $1,150.  Who would have thought of ever finding an 05 First at Macy's?  So that was an interesting happening for me



wow.. which macy's was this? i haven't shopped there in a bit, but it might be time i made my way to midtown.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> wow.. which macy's was this? i haven't shopped there in a bit, but it might be time i made my way to midtown.


It's in CA (think you are around NY?).    The SA said only 4 Macy's have these counters so far.  She is actually an SA for the handbags dept so she didn't really know anything about Bals.  She seemed to think the items are not preowned but rather display models etc.  But I don't know how a 2005 bag can show up now here.  The tag on the Olive one looked pretty legit to me since I have two Ztags. It seems "pricey" for a discontinued bag? She asked if I wanted to use gloves to inspect the bag (weird--my hands were clean, lol)


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> It's in CA (think you are around NY?).    The SA said only 4 Macy's have these counters so far.  She is actually an SA for the handbags dept so she didn't really know anything about Bals.  She seemed to think the items are not preowned but rather display models etc.  But I don't know how a 2005 bag can show up now here.  The tag on the Olive one looked pretty legit to me since I have two Ztags. It seems "pricey" for a discontinued bag? She asked if I wanted to use gloves to inspect the bag (weird--my hands were clean, lol)



Gloves? Crazy. Yeah, that's pretty pricey for an 05 bag. How was the condition?
Yeah, I'm in NY- close to their flagship store. I may have to check it out but I absolutely detest the location. I only go there when friends from out of town are visiting.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Gloves? Crazy. Yeah, that's pretty pricey for an 05 bag. How was the condition?
> Yeah, I'm in NY- close to their flagship store. I may have to check it out but I absolutely detest the location. I only go there when friends from out of town are visiting.


It looked really good -- could be new or like-new.  No original Bal price tag. Forgot to check if extra tassles and year card. were included (too paranoid after her glove conment)


----------



## closet_bagsnob

Hi everyone, I just bought my second Bbag, it's a rose fluo city classic and I am in love with the color! I just wanted to know how some of you feel about the giant long tassle/whisker leather strips on these bags. I have taken them off both of mine. On my mini city I didn't feel like they were overwhelming but I still took them off, but on the city classic they are so huge and distracting! I even removed the mirror because it was on such a long loop. Does anyone else take these off?


----------



## BPC

closet_bagsnob said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought my second Bbag, it's a rose fluo city classic and I am in love with the color! I just wanted to know how some of you feel about the giant long tassle/whisker leather strips on these bags. I have taken them off both of mine. On my mini city I didn't feel like they were overwhelming but I still took them off, but on the city classic they are so huge and distracting! I even removed the mirror because it was on such a long loop. Does anyone else take these off?



I keep mine inside the bag most of the time. I like them,  but find they get in my way .


----------



## ksuromax

I like the tassels, but all mirrors are removed from the strings (they are kinda spare tassels) and sit in the front pocket.


----------



## muchstuff

closet_bagsnob said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought my second Bbag, it's a rose fluo city classic and I am in love with the color! I just wanted to know how some of you feel about the giant long tassle/whisker leather strips on these bags. I have taken them off both of mine. On my mini city I didn't feel like they were overwhelming but I still took them off, but on the city classic they are so huge and distracting! I even removed the mirror because it was on such a long loop. Does anyone else take these off?


I keep mine on the front zip pocket but keep the ones on the long zip inside the bag (a small trick, you can tuck the "rabbit ears", the long ends of the zipper, inside your bag. Then roll the tassels and put them inside on very small ziplock bag, like the ones you get for jewelry, and close the bag around the piece of tassel that's still connected to the zipper head. Keeps your tassels clean and undamaged. It works if you don't zip your bag closed, I never do). I also remove my mirror and store it in the dust bag.


----------



## closet_bagsnob

I love your feedback and advice!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels the need to customize a little ...


----------



## muchstuff

closet_bagsnob said:


> I love your feedback and advice!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels the need to customize a little ...


I'm big on not changing the intent of the style but I do feel you have to make the bag work for you. I'm petite so too many tassels look a bit too much on me. I do leave them all out on my Day bags though, as the bag is more north south and I feel it works better on that style of bag for my height.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm big on not changing the intent of the style but I do feel you have to make the bag work for you. I'm petite so too many tassels look a bit too much on me. I do leave them all out on my Day bags though, as the bag is more north south and I feel it works better on that style of bag for my height.


+1


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Huge sale at balenciaga.com/fr in Europe, just got an e-mail. Blanket bags, Air Hobos and Bazar bags 50% off.


----------



## 310poptart

redskater said:


> what questions did you need answered?  then we can point you in the right direction.   welcome to the bal forum!


Hi! I'm a newbie but can anyone tell me what year the Part Time Arena purple came out? thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

310poptart said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie but can anyone tell me what year the Part Time Arena purple came out? thanks!


Balenciaga did a few purples over the years, need to see the bag and preferably a tag to try to ID it


----------



## Kirsten007

I like the mirror tucked inside. So handy!


----------



## Conni618

BPC said:


> Think they stopped making the WE in 2014, 2015? So it would only be a few years with the change.
> I did do a search on this forum but was only able to find older WE's (prior to 2010.)
> Looked on-line and found the "newer" ones on BragmyBag. They're not popular, (am so happy about the new version, City X-large with strap) so not easy to find pics of.
> https://www.bragmybag.com/a-bit-larger-balenciaga-weekender-bag/
> and another pic from Neiman http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Weekender-Bag-Bleu-Mineral/prod151830252/p.prod
> one more that sold on Yoogis https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-weekender-bag-45143.html
> (pics of the newer ones are nearly impossible to find.. grrr)
> 
> I will say, you had me question my sanity for a few minutes. Was thinking, oh hell no, I did not get ripped off!! lol.. but no, they did change them, if only for a 4-5 seasons before they renamed it City X-large.
> пожалуйста



Ha!  Thank you!  You all have encouraged me to try to check into these RH "Two Stud," Weekenders.  I've noticed they have been popping up once in a while, but haven't taken the time to decipher exactly which seasons.  I'm pleased to know they seemed to start in F/W 2012, but would like to know for how many seasons they continued.   I do know one thing for sure.  Works and Weekenders have been being mixed up, when advertised for sale for ages, but because of the two stud WEs, it's gotten worse.  While looking for two stud WE's, I just checked two bags on ebay described as Weekenders, only to see the style number for a Work on the inside tag.  When a Weekender is lightly stuffed and photographed there's no mistaking it.  The problem arises when people use stock photos of one or the other that are stuffed "solid."  Can't see the amount of leather or comparative size at all when they do that.  In those cases, I guess we just have to be careful to see tags and get reliable measurements.


----------



## muchstuff

Happy Independence Day to all of you in the US from Canada!


----------



## muchstuff

Has everyone seen the new thread "Your auction listings"? Seems we can now post links to bags and accessories we have for sale on eBay, etc.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Has everyone seen the new thread "Your auction listings"? Seems we can now post links to bags and accessories we have for sale on eBay, etc.


I was surprised to see it.  I have fixed feelings about it.  On the one hand, I feel like it is safer to buy from fellow TPFers that we know and are friends with.  Then again, any disputes/issues might result in awkwardness/bad feelings etc.  Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I was surprised to see it.  I have fixed feelings about it.  On the one hand, I feel like it is safer to buy from fellow TPFers that we know and are friends with.  Then again, any disputes/issues might result in awkwardness/bad feelings etc.  Time will tell if this is a good idea or not.


I honestly think there's already a fair amount of buy/sell going on within members of the forum. IMHO this just makes it a little easier for us to find each other. I'm constantly seeing people referencing tPF on their eBay listings etc. This won't necessarily stop me from purchasing from non tPFers but it'll be nice to see what other members are posting. I do suspect that tPF members will be a bit more meticulous about mentioning any issues as they're far more attuned to what constitutes an issue for most of us. Anyways we'll see how it goes!


----------



## PNAY70

Hi there.. I am somewhat new in Purse Forum. My membership came about when I needed help on a Michael Kors Tangerine Naomi satchel that was posted in our local site called OLX.  I decided to join today in the Balenciaga group to ask if any of you know the meaning of "authentic overruns" as per one seller of this gray Balenciaga City posted more than a month ago in Ebay. You see I bought this bag fr her without knowing much about the bag's bkground. I've been reading a lot about it including some blogs. Unfortunately, the authenticity card that came with it does not match the back of the tag. The bag is a city Metallic Edge with regular hardware. Have I been duped?  Hoping for reply from you all who are more knowledgeable or experts on Bal bags.


----------



## muchstuff

PNAY70 said:


> Hi there.. I am somewhat new in Purse Forum. My membership came about when I needed help on a Michael Kors Tangerine Naomi satchel that was posted in our local site called OLX.  I decided to join today in the Balenciaga group to ask if any of you know the meaning of "authentic overruns" as per one seller of this gray Balenciaga City posted more than a month ago in Ebay. You see I bought this bag fr her without knowing much about the bag's bkground. I've been reading a lot about it including some blogs. Unfortunately, the authenticity card that came with it does not match the back of the tag. The bag is a city Metallic Edge with regular hardware. Have I been duped?  Hoping for reply from you all who are more knowledgeable or experts on Bal bags.


Hi and welcome. There's a specific thread for authentication (see links below for pics needed and authentication thread). Bases on the two pics you've posted I'd say it's not authentic. Neither the code on the tag nor the one on the paper tag are for a metal edge City. A leather tag with the letter "T" would be for a S/S 2008 bag while the paper tag states S/S 2012. Several points on the leather tag are incorrect. Feel free to post all of the required pics but I don't think the answer will change, sorry!


----------



## PNAY70

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome. There's a specific thread for authentication (see links below for pics needed and authentication thread). Bases on the two pics you've posted I'd say it's not authentic. Neither the code on the tag nor the one on the paper tag are for a metal edge City. A leather tag with the letter "T" would be for a S/S 2008 bag while the paper tag states S/S 2012. Several points on the leather tag are incorrect. Feel free to post all of the required pics but I don't think the answer will change, sorry!


Muchstuff, thank you so much for the response.  Deeply appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

PNAY70 said:


> Muchstuff, thank you so much for the response.  Deeply appreciate it.


Sorry the news wasn't better!


----------



## luvva handbags

muchstuff said:


> I honestly think there's already a fair amount of buy/sell going on within members of the forum. IMHO this just makes it a little easier for us to find each other. I'm constantly seeing people referencing tPF on their eBay listings etc. This won't necessarily stop me from purchasing from non tPFers but it'll be nice to see what other members are posting. I do suspect that tPF members will be a bit more meticulous about mentioning any issues as they're far more attuned to what constitutes an issue for most of us. Anyways we'll see how it goes!


Hi Muchstuff I think it's a great idea... The rules say you can bump your listing every day if you like? Do you have any idea how I do this , just to keep my bags for sale "up there" xx


----------



## muchstuff

luvva handbags said:


> Hi Muchstuff I think it's a great idea... The rules say you can bump your listing every day if you like? Do you have any idea how I do this , just to keep my bags for sale "up there" xx


All I did was go to my post and type in the word bump. It takes that as a new comment and your post goes to the top of the list.


----------



## luvva handbags

luvva handbags said:


> Hi Muchstuff I think it's a great idea... The rules say you can bump your listing every day if you like? Do you have any idea how I do this , just to keep my bags for sale "up there" xx


Hi Muchstuff 
Thank you for your help but I can't work out how to do it?? I'm so useless on this iPad and even worse on a laptop... Lol
I find this "not so new now" website very difficult to get around and tbh it takes me a while to even find the new selling thread,but once I have I can't seem to work out how or where to write "bump". Any help would be appreciated as I really need to sell quite a few of my bag collection,they never get used due to having too many!! I find I'm not out and about as much and never get the chance to take them out.
Thinking of selling my Rouge Theatre City too!! I searched for one in brand new condition for years as you know and after finally finding one...Have never carried her...Very sad.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

luvva handbags said:


> Hi Muchstuff
> Thank you for your help but I can't work out how to do it?? I'm so useless on this iPad and even worse on a laptop... Lol
> I find this "not so new now" website very difficult to get around and tbh it takes me a while to even find the new selling thread,but once I have I can't seem to work out how or where to write "bump". Any help would be appreciated as I really need to sell quite a few of my bag collection,they never get used due to having too many!! I find I'm not out and about as much and never get the chance to take them out.
> Thinking of selling my Rouge Theatre City too!! I searched for one in brand new condition for years as you know and after finally finding one...Have never carried her...Very sad.


Hi luvva handbags!

You found your HG and you haven't used it? Are you sure you need to sell? Does it "spark joy" when you hold it? If some of the others don't make you feel that happy feeling, maybe sell those instead?

I'm mostly on my PC so I've never used my iPad here, but I think to bump your threads, just reply to yourself in the thread and write something like "bump", "bumping". You can write anything really, it's just to get your threads back to the top.


----------



## luvva handbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi luvva handbags!
> 
> You found your HG and you haven't used it? Are you sure you need to sell? Does it "spark joy" when you hold it? If some of the others don't make you feel that happy feeling, maybe sell those instead?
> 
> I'm mostly on my PC so I've never used my iPad here, but I think to bump your threads, just reply to yourself in the thread and write something like "bump", "bumping". You can write anything really, it's just to get your threads back to the top.


Hi
Thank you for your help,I'll try replying to myself ..lol.. 
I know it's sad really after years of searching! I'm retired now and just don't go out and about nearly as much as I used to. I collected quite a few Bals over the years and many of them were never carried, just sit in their dust bags.
I just feel it's time to cut down and sell them on to people who will love and take them out...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

luvva handbags said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your help,I'll try replying to myself ..lol..
> I know it's sad really after years of searching! I'm retired now and just don't go out and about nearly as much as I used to. I collected quite a few Bals over the years and many of them were never carried, just sit in their dust bags.
> I just feel it's time to cut down and sell them on to people who will love and take them out...


OK, I see and I agree, I don't want bags just sitting around in their dust bags either. Good luck with the auctions! By the way, if you are thinking of selling any blue or cognac/caramel coloured City:s with regular hardware I'm interested. I recently saw one but the seller didn't ship outside of (I think it was) Britain.


----------



## luvva handbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I see and I agree, I don't want bags just sitting around in their dust bags either. Good luck with the auctions! By the way, if you are thinking of selling any blue or cognac/caramel coloured City:s with regular hardware I'm interested. I recently saw one but the seller didn't ship outside of (I think it was) Britain.


So sorry I don't have anything in the colours your looking for X


----------



## muchstuff

luvva handbags said:


> Hi Muchstuff
> Thank you for your help but I can't work out how to do it?? I'm so useless on this iPad and even worse on a laptop... Lol
> I find this "not so new now" website very difficult to get around and tbh it takes me a while to even find the new selling thread,but once I have I can't seem to work out how or where to write "bump". Any help would be appreciated as I really need to sell quite a few of my bag collection,they never get used due to having too many!! I find I'm not out and about as much and never get the chance to take them out.
> Thinking of selling my Rouge Theatre City too!! I searched for one in brand new condition for years as you know and after finally finding one...Have never carried her...Very sad.


Just go to the bottom field where it says "write your reply" and type "bump" and hit  the "post reply" button. Works for me...I know what you mean, I'm trying to decide whether or not to do a bit of a clean out. Problem is the market's so soft that I'm sure to lose money on pretty much everything. I still think there are bags that will hold their value better, like your rouge city (think carefully on that one!), but nothing really seems to be moving...


----------



## luvva handbags

muchstuff said:


> Just go to the bottom field where it says "write your reply" and type "bump" and hit  the "post reply" button. Works for me...I know what you mean, I'm trying to decide whether or not to do a bit of a clean out. Problem is the market's so soft that I'm sure to lose money on pretty much everything. I still think there are bags that will hold their value better, like your rouge city (think carefully on that one!), but nothing really seems to be moving...


Thanks Muchstuff I managed to do it ... I know what you mean, I've had some really silly offers for both my cities on flea bay ...I don't mind negotiating price,but I'm not giving them away!!
I don't understand why people would pay top money for a new Bal city and not for the much nicer,better oldies in like new condition. The colours,and leathers are far superior!!... Xx


----------



## muchstuff

luvva handbags said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your help,I'll try replying to myself ..lol..
> I know it's sad really after years of searching! I'm retired now and just don't go out and about nearly as much as I used to. I collected quite a few Bals over the years and many of them were never carried, just sit in their dust bags.
> I just feel it's time to cut down and sell them on to people who will love and take them out...





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi luvva handbags!
> 
> You found your HG and you haven't used it? Are you sure you need to sell? Does it "spark joy" when you hold it? If some of the others don't make you feel that happy feeling, maybe sell those instead?
> 
> I'm mostly on my PC so I've never used my iPad here, but I think to bump your threads, just reply to yourself in the thread and write something like "bump", "bumping". You can write anything really, it's just to get your threads back to the top.



I think if you reply to yourself it just shows up as first unread


luvva handbags said:


> Thanks Muchstuff I managed to do it ... I know what you mean, I've had some really silly offers for both my cities on flea bay ...I don't mind negotiating price,but I'm not giving them away!!
> I don't understand why people would pay top money for a new Bal city and not for the much nicer,better oldies in like new condition. The colours,and leathers are far superior!!... Xx


The eternal mystery...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I think if you reply to yourself it just shows up as first unread
> 
> The eternal mystery...


I swear I saw the actual Vlad answer someone about how to bump, Ah, here it is:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-dior-chanel-bags-roger-vivier-shoes.969138/#post-31535939


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kicking myself a bit today for not buying that 2005 Z Caramel on Tradesy  It looked perfect and the price was good. It's just so complicated to buy without a return option although I now understand exactly why private sellers won't allow it. It's a hassle selling things on eBay in general and to have to resell something expensive that you've just bought would be worse.

I hope who ever bought it loves it and that it was just as gorgeous as in the pics.
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-caramel-21321954/


(pic from seller/listing on Tradesy)


----------



## chloebagfreak

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I see and I agree, I don't want bags just sitting around in their dust bags either. Good luck with the auctions! By the way, if you are thinking of selling any blue or cognac/caramel coloured City:s with regular hardware I'm interested. I recently saw one but the seller didn't ship outside of (I think it was) Britain.


Ooh , I'm thinking of selling my beloved 2007- 2008 chèvre in Sienna


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3781458
> 
> Ooh , I'm thinking of selling my beloved 2007- 2008 chèvre in Sienna


Hi! Look at that beauty! Thank you for thinking of me, Sienna is a lovely colour. 

The Caramel from 2005 directly above your post is the light Caramel I really want and would like to find again if possible. 
Coulda, woulda, shoulda...


----------



## chloebagfreak

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi! Look at that beauty! Thank you for thinking of me, Sienna is a lovely colour.
> 
> The Caramel from 2005 directly above your post is the light Caramel I really want and would like to find again if possible.
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda...


Awe...  You're welcome
That is a gorgeous color...and the leather on that Carmel is amazing. I think that's  the color I wanted before I got this Sienna.  Good luck    Real Deal Collection has a bunch usually, and so does Ann's Fabulous Finds.


----------



## Conni618

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Kicking myself a bit today for not buying that 2005 Z Caramel on Tradesy  It looked perfect and the price was good. It's just so complicated to buy without a return option although I now understand exactly why private sellers won't allow it. It's a hassle selling things on eBay in general and to have to resell something expensive that you've just bought would be worse.
> 
> I hope who ever bought it loves it and that it was just as gorgeous as in the pics.
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-caramel-21321954/
> View attachment 3780322
> 
> (pic from seller/listing on Tradesy)



I know the frustration of searching for a great Caramel.    This color/ season has always been one of my favorites..  However, don't beat yourself up too much.  I have no idea what condition this particular bag is in, but I know that this color is notorious for handle darkening, and it's very difficult to correctly judge the amount of dinginess from photos.  I don't return bags I buy on line, so I always add $200 in my head to whatever the price for a Caramel is.  (I just bought a Work that is on its way to LMB while I grit my teeth.)  On the positive side, if you don't mind refurbished handles, they won't darken again.


----------



## babibarbie

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all, does anybody recognize this color?  Gilt says it is brown/cinnamon but I know cinnamon and this does not look like that.
> Actually, this color doesn't look nice to me.  I was looking for cinnamon which is why I found this.
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/balenciag...ty-arena-medium-leather-satchel?origin=search



Hi, did you find out about this purse?


----------



## babibarbie

Hi all! Pls pls pls someone help me check if this bag is authentic? I apologize to post it here, I have posted same question to the authenticity forums but i need an asnwer now as the auction is ending soon! Its my first balenciaga and I have been saving a long time for this! As much as I cravy for rhe navy color, at moment I can purchase this one for the price! And i liked the color as well (mot like the navy tho) Pls anybody knows if this is authentic? Bag is for sale on ebay at moment and im almost hitting the buy it now button! Just need make sure indont spend $600 in a fake one! Thank you!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Conni618 said:


> I know the frustration of searching for a great Caramel.    This color/ season has always been one of my favorites..  However, don't beat yourself up too much.  I have no idea what condition this particular bag is in, but I know that this color is notorious for handle darkening, and it's very difficult to correctly judge the amount of dinginess from photos.  I don't return bags I buy on line, so I always add $200 in my head to whatever the price for a Caramel is.  (I just bought a Work that is on its way to LMB while I grit my teeth.)  On the positive side, if you don't mind refurbished handles, they won't darken again.


Thank you Connie, you are very sweet  I think I actually missed out on a really nice Caramel, even the handles looked very good in my newbie opinion. I'm just not getting my Bals together right now  I thought I had found a brand new Red Lipstick City but it turns out it's probably a Coquelicot. As it's from 2015 it's probably pretty orangey which is not what I'm looking for. But this one is returnable though, so I might take a chance and order it just to see for myself.

I hope you will post pics of your Caramel Work when it's back from LMB. If you didn't see the other 2005 Caramel pics when I posted them some time ago, here they are:




(pics from seller on Tradsey)


----------



## Conni618

Ahhhh.  That one is really nice, handles too! It looks to be in great shape.  I hadn't seen it before, so thank you!   I'm anxious to see that Work come back with lighter handles.   I am hoping to be able to use it without worry, but they can be soooo slow.  I actually do have a fairly pristine City, but I've yet to carry it. Ridiculous, I know. But or me, that is the downside to "perfect."  

I'll definitely watch out for another great one for you.  Few and far between, and then all of a sudden two will pop up!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you again Connie  This listing for the Caramel on Tradesy was somehow under the radar, I don't remember how I searched to find it. I think it was "only" around 650 USD which under the circumstances was a real find. 

By the way, Bal lovelies, I saw a Z black City being sold on a German site about three days ago. For about 690 EUR. In very good condition. I pondered for a while but then forgot about it and when I looked a day later it was sold. Two conclusions, yes, the HG:s can still be found at very fair prices and I must be very content with my 2011 M since I actually forgot about the Z


----------



## ksuromax

Heart is going out to Spain, such a terrible world we live in  
@aalinne_72 where are you? Hope you're safe


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Heart is going out to Spain, such a terrible world we live in
> @aalinne_72 where are you? Hope you're safe


Hi dear, I'm fine 
I live 40km far from Barcelona City. La Rambla is a very crowded place all over the year with thousand of tourists. We are really sorry for what happened and I'm afraid this is unstoppable


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi dear, I'm fine
> I live 40km far from Barcelona City. La Rambla is a very crowded place all over the year with thousand of tourists. We are really sorry for what happened and I'm afraid this is unstoppable


Glad to hear you're safe and sound  
I know La Rambla, i could recognize the place from the news blocks, it's just so terrible...  
Stay safe, Darlin'!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Glad to hear you're safe and sound
> I know La Rambla, i could recognize the place from the news blocks, it's just so terrible...
> Stay safe, Darlin'!


Words fail...praying for peace, everywhere.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm glad you are fine aalinne but just sickened by the atrocities committed. The heartbreak caused by these actions is too painful to bear. Again and again.

And this would be absolutely possible to stop, if European peoples came to their senses and stopped this collective insanity. Prayers won't be enough.


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi dear, I'm fine
> I live 40km far from Barcelona City. La Rambla is a very crowded place all over the year with thousand of tourists. We are really sorry for what happened and I'm afraid this is unstoppable



I also think it's unstoppable for now. 
I see it is a cultural war, east vs west in many respects with the moderates caught in the middle. 

On a different note, are there any good restaurants on La Rambla?? It was the only time in Spain I had bad food.


----------



## mgwonline

Hi ladies! 

I have a GCH and I'm finding myself liking the bag, but not loving it compared to my other bags. I'm torn between getting rid of it and keeping it. Two of the issues are I'm so paranoid about the leather coming off the hardware, AND my stuff gets all jumbled. Has anyone bought an insert to give the bag more of a shape when it's just sitting around?


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a GCH and I'm finding myself liking the bag, but not loving it compared to my other bags. I'm torn between getting rid of it and keeping it. Two of the issues are I'm so paranoid about the leather coming off the hardware, AND my stuff gets all jumbled. Has anyone bought an insert to give the bag more of a shape when it's just sitting around?



I've never owned anything with covered HW but from what I've seen in my many hours of online hunting most of the covered HW bags do end up with leather damage on the studs. I've also never used a bag organizer or insert but a quick search brought up several threads with info on them:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-liners-for-city.902453/#post-28401306
http://www.pursetogo.net/
"Check out divide and conquer on etsy- purse organizers with a strong base" - taken from another thread.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> I've never owned anything with covered HW but from what I've seen in my many hours of online hunting most of the covered HW bags do end up with leather damage on the studs. I've also never used a bag organizer or insert but a quick search brought up several threads with info on them:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-liners-for-city.902453/#post-28401306
> http://www.pursetogo.net/
> "Check out divide and conquer on etsy- purse organizers with a strong base" - taken from another thread.
> 
> Hope this helps!



You always come thru for me! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> You always come thru for me! Thank you


My pleasure


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I feel like such a dork, can someone please tell me the name of this celebrity? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iamminda

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I feel like such a dork, can someone please tell me the name of this celebrity? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3803746


Maybe Kate Bosworth?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Iamminda said:


> Maybe Kate Bosworth?


I think you're right! I was thinking Kirsten Dunst...


----------



## Iamminda

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I think you're right! I was thinking Kirsten Dunst...


Not Kirsten Dunst for sure.


----------



## zoelovescleo

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I feel like such a dork, can someone please tell me the name of this celebrity? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3803746


hi i google image searched this image because it was frustrating i didnt know what celeb this was! and it turns out its not a celeb... just seems like a photo for a website called "boden" and thos are the turn up pants the woman is modelling


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! Pls any authentication lady online can go to the "identify this balenciaga" and help me out asap Pls???  Thank you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Congrats to the buyer of this amazing bag, a 2002 red / plum flat brass first, at an even more amazing price - not me unfortunately 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...232113?hash=item3d459278b1:g:1kEAAOSwzz1Zm5Ql


----------



## Yuki85

Hello.  

As I am new to Balenciaga, may I ask how to read the code of my bag that i got last week! Normally I am a LV girl, but just love this bag soo much!! The leather is just amazing.... 






I read somewhere that A means 2004? Does it mean that my bag is from 2004? 

Thank you for your help in advance!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Yuki85 said:


> Hello.
> 
> As I am new to Balenciaga, may I ask how to read the code of my bag that i got last week! Normally I am a LV girl, but just love this bag soo much!! The leather is just amazing....
> 
> View attachment 3815489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815490
> 
> I read somewhere that A means 2004? Does it mean that my bag is from 2004?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!!!


390154 is the style code (metal edge City, correct?) The heat stamps were coloured to match the hardware on the ME bags. 1000 is the colour code for black (one of the few we know for certain). The letter A has been in rotation twice since the moto bags were first produced. So A does stand for S/S 2005 but also for F/W 2017, which is your bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Delete


----------



## peacebabe

I ve owned & own GCH. Extra care definitely needed. My thought was "worst to worst, i still ve GSH under it if all worn off"!!
And i ve since some GCH, top leather all worn off & left with just the side. Looks shinny & even .

As for insert, i always use a bag organiser. Not specially for City, a size which fits all, and allows me to just grab out and put into which ever bag i want to use. It's shorter than City length, but i like it as i like my Bal slouchy instead of structured. Thus, it holds my items in place, and slouch nicely on both side when carrying. 



mgwonline said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a GCH and I'm finding myself liking the bag, but not loving it compared to my other bags. I'm torn between getting rid of it and keeping it. Two of the issues are I'm so paranoid about the leather coming off the hardware, AND my stuff gets all jumbled. Has anyone bought an insert to give the bag more of a shape when it's just sitting around?


----------



## Yuki85

Thank you, muchstuff. Now it makes sense to me. Yes it is from F/W 2017.


----------



## msdwong

muchstuff said:


> 390154 is the style code (metal edge City, correct?) The heat stamps were coloured to match the hardware on the ME bags. 1000 is the colour code for black (one of the few we know for certain). The letter A has been in rotation twice since the moto bags were first produced. So A does stand for S/S 2005 but also for F/W 2017, which is your bag.


Hi Muchstuff I saw your post in this thread too, will ALL city metallic edge bags have the "390154" on the bag of the tag? If the number doens't match then it would be fake?


----------



## muchstuff

msdwong said:


> Hi Muchstuff I saw your post in this thread too, will ALL city metallic edge bags have the "390154" on the bag of the tag? If the number doens't match then it would be fake?


I don't know enough about the ME City but  with Bal generally yes, all bags of a particular style and hardware would have the same style code. For instance, all Cities with classic HW no matter what the leather colour would have the same code. If the City had giant HW all giant HW bags would have the same code. And so on. I don't know if Bal did a separate code for silver ME vs. gold, I would tend to think not but I guess it's possible.


----------



## msdwong

muchstuff said:


> I don't know enough about the ME City but  with Bal generally yes, all bags of a particular style and hardware would have the same style code. For instance, all Cities with classic HW no matter what the leather colour would have the same code. If the City had giant HW all giant HW bags would have the same code. And so on. I don't know if Bal did a separate code for silver ME vs. gold, I would tend to think not but I guess it's possible.


Ok thanks, I'm going to stop by Nordstrom this weekend to check in person again to confirm...


----------



## muchstuff

msdwong said:


> Ok thanks, I'm going to stop by Nordstrom this weekend to check in person again to confirm...


You're in Vancouver right? Holt's has a sale on right now, end of season I think, not sure if Bal is included but last time they had a Bal sale the discounts on some of the bags were pretty decent.


----------



## msdwong

muchstuff said:


> You're in Vancouver right? Holt's has a sale on right now, end of season I think, not sure if Bal is included but last time they had a Bal sale the discounts on some of the bags were pretty decent.


Ok yes thanks! I was at Holt's last week and they didn't have the ME in black w/ gold HW, but I'll go check them out again this wknd incase! Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## muchstuff

msdwong said:


> Ok yes thanks! I was at Holt's last week and they didn't have the ME in black w/ gold HW, but I'll go check them out again this wknd incase! Thanks for all the tips!


Good luck!


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

I just bought my first Balenciaga it's not a classic bag it's a tote bag.  I guess it's new? 

It's light weight and the leather is just so soft.  I'm feeling a little guilty about buying it though.  I guess it just came out recently.

Anyone else own this one?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...cat43240829,cat000730,cat000000&cmCat=product


----------



## muchstuff

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> I just bought my first Balenciaga it's not a classic bag it's a tote bag.  I guess it's new?
> 
> It's light weight and the leather is just so soft.  I'm feeling a little guilty about buying it though.  I guess it just came out recently.
> 
> Anyone else own this one?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Everyday-Tote-Small-Leather-Bag-Handbags/prod200180219_cat42550736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.jsp%3FitemId%3Dcat42550736%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod200180219&xbcpath=cat42550736,cat43240829,cat000730,cat000000&cmCat=product


It is new, I personally like it, congrats!


----------



## googlygrape

Can someone please authenticate this?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...2-City-Bag-AUTHENTIC-59b09a41620ff708fb060f98


----------



## muchstuff

googlygrape said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...2-City-Bag-AUTHENTIC-59b09a41620ff708fb060f98


Please see the links below for the correct photos needed and the proper thread to post on


----------



## Iamminda

Random Bal musing .  Today, I saw someone hand-carry a Navy Blue City (looking soft and slouchy) and I thought wow, that looks so good.  Then I remember that I have a few Cities too and maybe I should carry them more often.


----------



## muchstuff

So there's a graffiti City on eBay already (I posted it on the finds thread, the mods seem to be doing some kind of reorganizing, the pics I took of the bags at Nordies were moved to the finds thread?) at a very steep price...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> So there's a graffiti City on eBay already (I posted it on the finds thread, the mods seem to be doing some kind of reorganizing, the pics I took of the bags at Nordies were moved to the finds thread?) at a very steep price...


Yikes!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yikes!


Yikes indeed, 150% of the original cost?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Yikes indeed, 150% of the original cost?



Honestly, in recent weeks, I feel a little bit guilty for spending a lot of money on purses in the wake of Hurricane Harvey and Irma!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Honestly, in recent weeks, I feel a little bit guilty for spending a lot of money on purses in the wake of Hurricane Harvey and Irma!


A dilemma I've always had. I contribute where I can and try to strike a balance.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> A dilemma I've always had. I contribute where I can and try to strike a balance.


You are absolutely right -- it's about striking a balance (with everything really!).  Good advice -- you are very wise.  I occasionally lose my perspective in the moment


----------



## becks___

//edit


----------



## muchstuff

becks___ said:


> View attachment 3828504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Was hoping to get your insight on how much this 2010 Black city bag with G21 silver hardware is worth? It's in a pretty good condition, seller has only worn it less than 10 times. I got it down to $569.45 USD but wanted to be sure I was getting it for a good deal! No issues except the strap has a bit of a scratch on it!


I'm afraid we don't really discuss price on tPF. It's such an individual thing, what I'm willing to pay for something may be totally different than what someone else is willing to pay. Its all in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## becks___

muchstuff said:


> I'm afraid we don't really discuss price on tPF. It's such an individual thing, what I'm willing to pay for something may be totally different than what someone else is willing to pay. Its all in the eye of the beholder!


sorry! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AmreethK

hi I need help my balenciata metallic edge city is brand new 1 math old and the leather has som ecsratch-goatskin what can i do ? the shop said goat skin doesn't need mastering how do i polish it


----------



## Lady_zen

Hi TPFers!

I recently got a balenciaga mini bag in argile. It is cute and girly and i am liking the color, however, i am concerned of leather maintenance. It's brand new and already a bit of discoloration in piping..should i keep it?


----------



## ksuromax

popped in to boutique today, wanted to check the new tote in bordeaux, alas, it was not in stock, but leather on black feels sooo silky soft and lush...  
and while i was chatting to SA she told me that 2018 collection will have some changes... City will get a longer strap!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> popped in to boutique today, wanted to check the new tote in bordeaux, alas, it was not in stock, but leather on black feels sooo silky soft and lush...
> and while i was chatting to SA she told me that 2018 collection will have some changes... City will get a longer strap!!


Which boutique was it Ksuromax?


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday, I did walk by the Bal boutique but did not go in since DH was with me and I was not carrying a Bbag.  Plus no one is ever in there so I feel like the SA would follow me around in awkward silence (lol). They had the mini graffiti front and center in the window — it looked better IRL than I expected.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Which boutique was it Ksuromax?


one and only we have in the UAE - Balenciaga mono brand boutique


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lady_zen said:


> Hi TPFers!
> 
> I recently got a balenciaga mini bag in argile. It is cute and girly and i am liking the color, however, i am concerned of leather maintenance. It's brand new and already a bit of discoloration in piping..should i keep it?


it's a very nice bag! the discoloration on the piping is likely the clothing you might be pairing it with (or dirt). since it's a light color try to pair it only with light colors and no dark clothing, and be careful what surfaces you put it on. light colors from all brands will get dirty faster and show wear. Bal leather is very easy to take care of and softens beautifully.


----------



## Lady_zen

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's a very nice bag! the discoloration on the piping is likely the clothing you might be pairing it with (or dirt). since it's a light color try to pair it only with light colors and no dark clothing, and be careful what surfaces you put it on. light colors from all brands will get dirty faster and show wear. Bal leather is very easy to take care of and softens beautifully.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's a very nice bag! the discoloration on the piping is likely the clothing you might be pairing it with (or dirt). since it's a light color try to pair it only with light colors and no dark clothing, and be careful what surfaces you put it on. light colors from all brands will get dirty faster and show wear. Bal leather is very easy to take care of and softens beautifully.



Thank you @ccbaggirl89! Yeah, i decided to keep it coz i love the color. I just have to be more careful and clean it up immediately after use.


----------



## Lady_zen

I have put a twilly on the handle to protect it from darkening since that's the most common problem i see on Bbags..hehe.. she's beautiful as she is but i am a bit OC with my bags so i just have to do it..haha


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

This may need its own thread, or maybe not... Balenciaga unveiled its new logo today:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 my source: https://fashionista.com/2017/09/balenciaga-new-logo


----------



## muchstuff

BalenciagaKitte said:


> This may need its own thread, or maybe not... Balenciaga unveiled its new logo today:
> View attachment 3838579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my source: https://fashionista.com/2017/09/balenciaga-new-logo


OK so that tells us how we'll be able to differentiate tags now that the alphabet has been used up again. Even if they still utilize the alphabet to indicate season, the logo will be different. I was wondering what the changes would be, thanks for posting this!


----------



## peacebabe

The new logo looks like what we will think as "NA" in  the AT now 



muchstuff said:


> OK so that tells us how we'll be able to differentiate tags now that the alphabet has been used up again. Even if they still utilize the alphabet to indicate season, the logo will be different. I was wondering what the changes would be, thanks for posting this!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The new logo looks like what we will think as "NA" in  the AT now


Yup but once we see the new tag back and front it should clarify things. A new learning curve...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i've been wanting a mini city for so long but i saw this pic online and got all sad. i have her body shape/height and i think it'll look like this on me. like a child's bag.  i think it'd make a tall girl look so super tall, like this model does. it'd probably look okay on the shoulder, but i don't like shoulder bags. any very tall ladies w/the mini?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've been wanting a mini city for so long but i saw this pic online and got all sad. i have her body shape/height and i think it'll look like this on me. like a child's bag.  i think it'd make a tall girl look so super tall, like this model does. it'd probably look okay on the shoulder, but i don't like shoulder bags. any very tall ladies w/the mini?
> View attachment 3839453


I agree, they do look a bit tiny with all of the details, on someone taller. Did you check out the small City? I like it and have thought about it, if they're ever available in a red I want. I think it's funny how the regular City can look rather large in fashion pics but it's really quite a normal/smallish bag in reality.
Pic from Départemant Féminin, small City:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Yup but once we see the new tag back and front it should clarify things. A new learning curve...


Tag from this fall/winter 2017, City A-tag. (Pic stefaniamode.com)


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Tag from this fall/winter 2017, City A-tag. (Pic stefaniamode.com)
> View attachment 3839493


Gorgeous blue...I'm curious about the S/S 2018 tag, do they start at B, do they go back to Z? That's the tag that will have the new font, it'll be interesting to see...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous blue...I'm curious about the S/S 2018 tag, do they start at B, do they go back to Z? That's the tag that will have the new font, it'll be interesting to see...


How was the wine festival? Did you spot any other pretty Bals or BV:s there besides your own?

This is the blue Bal I found at stefaniamode. I've e-mailed them about which blue it is, but they haven't gotten back to me yet. I'm guessing it's Bleu Obscur (was it made F/W 2017?) or maybe Bleu Profonde that you can find on both Département Féminin and Stefania Mode. It's this blue that I already posted above. It's impossible to be sure about the colours from these promotional pics.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous blue...I'm curious about the S/S 2018 tag, do they start at B, do they go back to Z? That's the tag that will have the new font, it'll be interesting to see...


As far as I've been able to make this out:
A    F/W 2017
B    S/S 2017
C    F/W 2016
D    S/S 2016
E    F/W 2015 etc.

Maybe S/S 2018 will be a Z or something completely different? I'm also really excited to see the S/S 2018 season City bags, hoping it will have some gorgeous true blue or red. Preferably both


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i thought this was a joke, but it's not.

"The same brand that just created the ultimate “ugly” sneaker with the Triple S, which was apparently inspired by Skechers, now followed up with the ugliest of all ugly shoes for Spring 2018. Balenciaga presented today on the runway in Paris, as part of its Spring 2018 women’s Pre-A-Porter show a collaboration with none other than Crocs. Not only did Balenciaga designer Demna Gvasalia produce a platform version of the iconic slip-on sandal, but he also made use of the rather genius customization options that Crocs offers in the form of pins that can be attached to the perforated upper. Some of you may know this already to be a hit in the kids market and we predict that this will also be an instant hit with adults. Ultimately it means you can actually customize the upper of the sandal with a series of Balenciaga plastic pins"



from highsnobiety.com


----------



## dotty8

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i thought this was a joke, but it's not.
> 
> "The same brand that just created the ultimate “ugly” sneaker with the Triple S, which was apparently inspired by Skechers, now followed up with the ugliest of all ugly shoes for Spring 2018. Balenciaga presented today on the runway in Paris, as part of its Spring 2018 women’s Pre-A-Porter show a collaboration with none other than Crocs. Not only did Balenciaga designer Demna Gvasalia produce a platform version of the iconic slip-on sandal, but he also made use of the rather genius customization options that Crocs offers in the form of pins that can be attached to the perforated upper. Some of you may know this already to be a hit in the kids market and we predict that this will also be an instant hit with adults. Ultimately it means you can actually customize the upper of the sandal with a series of Balenciaga plastic pins"
> 
> View attachment 3840597
> 
> from highsnobiety.com



I've just seen a picture of yellow ones... I thought it was some kind of parody as well


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dotty8 said:


> I've just seen a picture of yellow ones... I thought it was some kind of parody as well


yes, i saw those too! bizarre. maybe i just don't get high fashion. or this Bal designer. first those blanket shopping tote plastic IKEA bags and now crocs. he's making "fashion" out of stuff people wear to flea markets and for gardening. i don't get it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, i saw those too! bizarre. maybe i just don't get high fashion. or this Bal designer. first those blanket shopping tote plastic IKEA bags and now crocs. he's making "fashion" out of stuff people wear to flea markets and for gardening. i don't get it.


He's mocking his presumptive buyers and many are oblivious to it lovin' it. I have it on pretty good authority from a Bal store that the current Balenciaga sales pitch is that if you don't like the new direction "you're old and fashion-backwards" because the younger crowd being more daring, fashion-forward LOVE the new stuff. OK: I guess that's why the Bazars, the Foot stools and Blankets etc are already flooding the pre-owned market...

This uglifying seems to be a general trend among many designers currently.

Master couturier Yves Saint Laurent:
_"It pains me physically to see a woman victimized, rendered pathetic, by fashion." _
"I always believed that style was more important than fashion. They are rare, those who imposed their style while fashion makers are so numerous."


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Tag from this fall/winter 2017, City A-tag. (Pic stefaniamode.com)
> View attachment 3839493


This Bal blue from F/W 2017 A  is the colour Bleu Minuit, according to stefaniamode.com. A blue that looks almost black in other pics: ( https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-de-minuit-2017-pics-and-comparisons.967585/ )


----------



## muchstuff

I'm sorry if I just missed it but I've seen nothing posted regarding the horrendous event in Vegas. Gut wrenching and sickening, we had a local kid killed. He was the boyfriend of a friend of a friend of one of my daughters, my heart goes out to everyone involved in the whole tragedy. Write your congress people. Be active. Do something. This madness has to stop.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry if I just missed it but I've seen nothing posted regarding the horrendous event in Vegas. Gut wrenching and sickening, we had a local kid killed. He was the boyfriend of a friend of a friend of one of my daughters, my heart goes out to everyone involved in the whole tragedy. Write your congress people. Be active. Do something. This madness has to stop.


there is an active thread and TPF owners are chiming in on it often. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/las-vegas-shooting.973259/


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> there is an active thread and TPF owners are chiming in on it often.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/las-vegas-shooting.973259/


Thank you, I didn't think to look for a thread outside of the forums I watch .


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry to hear that. It's a big sad news. 



muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry if I just missed it but I've seen nothing posted regarding the horrendous event in Vegas. Gut wrenching and sickening, we had a local kid killed. He was the boyfriend of a friend of a friend of one of my daughters, my heart goes out to everyone involved in the whole tragedy. Write your congress people. Be active. Do something. This madness has to stop.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's a big sad news.


Thanks peace


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe S/S 2018 will be a Z or *something completely differen*t? I'm also really excited to see the S/S 2018 season City bags, hoping it will have some gorgeous true blue or red. Preferably both


lol  Chinese hieroglyphs, possibly?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> lol  Chinese hieroglyphs, possibly?


I shouldn't be on here now but you made me join in the Bal new direction fun!  How about it will be in the Georgian alphabet?! And starting in the following order to properly hail the new director (apologies in advance to all Georgian spell-check fanatics!):
გ ვ ა ს ა ლ ი ა


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I shouldn't be on here now but you made me join in the Bal new direction fun!  How about it will be in the Georgian alphabet?! And starting in the following order to properly hail the new director (apologies in advance to all Georgian spell-check fanatics!):
> გ ვ ა ს ა ლ ი ა


Your spelling is perfect! 
How could i not have this idea first!??!??  
I will head the premier league of Bal Authenticators then!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'll add Georgian to my CV then    And you're already a premier league Bal queen


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'll add Georgian to my CV then    And you're already a premier league Bal queen


 
 you are too generous, my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you are too generous, my dear!


My fear is that they'll take the alphabet off again!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My fear is that they'll take the alphabet off again!


God forbid!!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! 
Can somebody please help identify this bag for me. I cannot seem to find anything about it. TIA!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, It looks like Street to me. In future, post it at the link below for Identification purpose 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.820554/page-65



nancdmd said:


> View attachment 3848843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Can somebody please help identify this bag for me. I cannot seem to find anything about it. TIA!


----------



## greenapples86

bookmark


----------



## longtimechloefan

Hi Ladies, I'm somewhat new to Balenciaga but I'm just in love with this bag and tempted to buy it. I love the color. Is this bag look dated, or is in the constellation of classics now?


----------



## muchstuff

longtimechloefan said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm somewhat new to Balenciaga but I'm just in love with this bag and tempted to buy it. I love the color. Is this bag look dated, or is in the constellation of classics now?
> View attachment 3854971
> View attachment 3854971


I don't consider the G21 hardware dated, although they sized it down in 2012 to the lighter and smaller G12 size. It will make the bag a bit heavier, which is why they changed it. Even with the added weight it has it's fans!


----------



## longtimechloefan

Ah, i see. I am a fan of chunky hardware....always have been.


----------



## muchstuff

longtimechloefan said:


> Ah, i see. I am a fan of chunky hardware....always have been.


I guess in terms of the current styles it could be considered dated but I've never much cared to follow trends, I buy what I like and what suits me...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> you are too generous, my dear!


A bit of a time lag (what's wrong with you tPF post alerter?!), but no, I'm not, you're an inspiration in originality and style, dear ksuromax  And a heck of an enabler. I now crave a Bottega Veneta leather bracelet, like I have to have it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A bit of a time lag (what's wrong with you tPF post alerter?!), but no, I'm not, you're an inspiration in originality and style, dear ksuromax  And a heck of an enabler. I now crave a Bottega Veneta leather bracelet, like I have to have it!!!


Yes, i am guilty as charged  get it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i was reading a Balenciaga design book today... the Moto/City bag was originally called the Lariat bag. i guess because of the tassels... did anyone know this? i wonder why they went with city?


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was reading a Balenciaga design book today... the Moto/City bag was originally called the Lariat bag. i guess because of the tassels... did anyone know this? i wonder why they went with city?


Hmmm, I believe it was the very first First that was referred to as the lariat...?

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I believe it was the very first First that was referred to as the lariat...?
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


totally possible. the picture in the book was of a city with that reference, but maybe they just meant everything 'moto' with tassels.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> totally possible. the picture in the book was of a city with that reference, but maybe they just meant everything 'moto' with tassels.


I tend to believe Corey when it comes to anything Balenciaga. I also pulled up  something on google which also referenced the  2001 First as the lariat. But I'm also sure we'll have at least one or two of the early First collectors weigh in!


----------



## peacebabe

Which "book" you are referring to? Do you have photo?

As far as i know, it's Flat Brass First with long strap



ccbaggirl89 said:


> totally possible. the picture in the book was of a city with that reference, but maybe they just meant everything 'moto' with tassels.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Which "book" you are referring to? Do you have photo?
> 
> As far as i know, it's Flat Brass First with long strap


+1?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

peacebabe said:


> Which "book" you are referring to? Do you have photo?
> 
> As far as i know, it's Flat Brass First with long strap





muchstuff said:


> +1?



It's new, called Balenciaga, Shaping Fashion by Lesley Ellis Miller. It's the history of the clothing with a very small section of handbag discussion. It just said they were originally planning to call the whole line of bags the Lariat and for whatever reason it was changed. There is no picture, it's the picture of a city bag as already stated, which made me think it was the City they were going to call that. I took away from it that it was a pre-production name rather than something official.


----------



## Antigone

Hi! Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this - but what's your opinion on the black with giant gold hardware? I haven't seen one in person - is it too in-your-face/blingy/dated/tacky in person?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

So there's another fake City on German eBay in one of the colours I'm looking for. I HATE when you see what looks like what you're searching for, get all excited and then you take a closer look and realise it's fake. This bag is obviously from the same seller who sold/is selling the blue City that got my Bal hopes up a few weeks ago. Exact same text about the bag being a gift from her husband, never worn it, been in the closet yada yada yada. I HATE these listings because at a first quick glance-over all the eBay Bal listings the bags look authentic and you start feeling that Bal flutter in your heart.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-...903711?hash=item1c9725889f:g:3CcAAOSwNWxZ7Oq7

And just to vent some more, I e-mailed a German consignment store about the Blue City they're selling that is fake (somebody linked to it here to ask about it). There's a black seam missing which even I as a newbie now know menas it's a FAKE bag. The bag is still for sale. Really disappointing considering I've bought two Bal items from them that actually are authentic (courtesy of tPF:s AT thread).


----------



## Suerta

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And just to vent some more, I e-mailed a German consignment store about the Blue City they're selling that is fake (somebody linked to it here to ask about it). There's a black seam missing which even I as a newbie now know menas it's a FAKE bag. The bag is still for sale. Really disappointing considering I've bought two Bal items from them that actually are authentic (courtesy of tPF:s AT thread).



Yep, the blue city, that was me. I mailed them twice and never got a response. Glad to hear you mailed them, too. 
So frustrating and irritating cause I also thought that this was a reputable seller. I got a lovely city from them months ago.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This blue Marine is glorious  (pic realdealcollection.com)
But it's not my model of Bal  Yes, i know I said I'd never buy from the US again... *INCORRIGIBLE*


----------



## mspixiedust

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So there's another fake City on German eBay in one of the colours I'm looking for. I HATE when you see what looks like what you're searching for, get all excited and then you take a closer look and realise it's fake. This bag is obviously from the same seller who sold/is selling the blue City that got my Bal hopes up a few weeks ago. Exact same text about the bag being a gift from her husband, never worn it, been in the closet yada yada yada. I HATE these listings because at a first quick glance-over all the eBay Bal listings the bags look authentic and you start feeling that Bal flutter in your heart.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-...903711?hash=item1c9725889f:g:3CcAAOSwNWxZ7Oq7
> 
> And just to vent some more, I e-mailed a German consignment store about the Blue City they're selling that is fake (somebody linked to it here to ask about it). There's a black seam missing which even I as a newbie now know menas it's a FAKE bag. The bag is still for sale. Really disappointing considering I've bought two Bal items from them that actually are authentic (courtesy of tPF:s AT thread).



I totally understand your frustration!  I've given up on eBay for Bal handbags... both buying and selling.


----------



## Suerta

I'm so upset.... There's a beautyful bordeaux first on ebay and I wrote the seller and asked some questions about the bag. Things, that pictures did not show. At first, the seller's answer was nice and informative, but when I wrote back it seems that he was annoyed answering my questions and wasnt willing to give more information ("just look at the pics").
This bag is a beauty but..... aaaargg .... Now I'M not willing to buy the bag.

//Edit: What's wrong about beeing kind and answering questions from people you possibly get money from?


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> I'm so upset.... There's a beautyful bordeaux first on ebay and I wrote the seller and asked some questions about the bag. Things, that pictures did not show. At first, the seller's answer was nice and informative, but when I wrote back it seems that he was annoyed answering my questions and wasnt willing to give more information ("just look at the pics").
> This bag is a beauty but..... aaaargg .... Now I'M not willing to buy the bag.
> 
> //Edit: What's wrong about beeing kind and answering questions from people you possibly get money from?


I've never understood sellers who aren't willing to answer questions and provide pics. Makes no sense at all! Unless they're hiding something...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I've never understood sellers who aren't willing to answer questions and provide pics. Makes no sense at all! Unless they're hiding something...



Though I agree with everything being said here, and I pretty much do answer all questions & take the extra pics requested, there are several occasions where I do that & don't get a thank you.  I know I shouldn't expect it, but extra pics are extra effort & a thank you would be nice.  I'm sure there are seasoned sellers who preempt that by just not bothering


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Though I agree with everything being said here, and I pretty much do answer all questions & take the extra pics requested, there are several occasions where I do that & don't get a thank you.  I know I shouldn't expect it, but extra pics are extra effort & a thank you would be nice.  I'm sure there are seasoned sellers who preempt that by just not bothering


Fair enough, i agree that with some buyers/sellers there's a total lack of manners!


----------



## Suerta

I agree with both of you. 

As a buyer, I'm kindly asking questions about something, thank in advance and hoping for a friendly reply. And I want to know, if the edges of a bag are ok, especially when pIctures don't show it. As well as if theres a certain smell. 
To say "look at the pictures" "again look at pictures" is annoying... 
Take your time for those questions, if you like to sell your bag. 

As a seller, I'm worried about people asking in a rude tone, about people that are willing to drop the price immediately (over 100€ and things like that) and about people -like you said, dear jeanstohandbags- who are not able to say thank you. 

As the question, so the answer. 
(No rule without exception )




jeanstohandbags said:


> Though I agree with everything being said here, and I pretty much do answer all questions & take the extra pics requested, there are several occasions where I do that & don't get a thank you.  I know I shouldn't expect it, but extra pics are extra effort & a thank you would be nice.  I'm sure there are seasoned sellers who preempt that by just not bothering





muchstuff said:


> Fair enough, i agree that with some buyers/sellers there's a total lack of manners!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

One of the things I love the most about Bal bags are the way the handles attach to the body of the bag. So sublime and elegant! Especially the newer Tote bags. Just a thin strap. I look at a lot of bags, like Givenchy and some of the Celine bags, that have a large leather cover "hiding" where the handle attaches to the front of the bag... and return to Balenciaga every time!


----------



## Suerta

https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...der-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-4905902.shtml

That must be a joke?  Very good condition? Does anyone at Vestiaire check the uploads? I wrote a comment and the seller confirms "very good condition"  I wonder if anyone is going to believe that...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Suerta said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...der-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-4905902.shtml
> 
> That must be a joke?  Very good condition? Does anyone at Vestiaire check the uploads? I wrote a comment and the seller confirms "very good condition"  I wonder if anyone is going to believe that...


I like your comments on Vestiaire 

I see listings like this all the time. My favourite is a 2005 (? an oldie anyway) black City that looks like it's been dragged on the ground but the seller is still asking about 1800 USD. last time I looked. 

It's the same with consignment stores. Some are excellent with describing condition. Some are, well, not...


----------



## Suerta

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like your comments on Vestiaire
> 
> I see listings like this all the time. My favourite is a 2005 (? an oldie anyway) black City that looks like it's been dragged on the ground but the seller is still asking about 1800 USD. last time I looked.
> 
> It's the same with consignment stores. Some are excellent with describing condition. Some are, well, not...



I'm curious how her new pictures (she promised to upload "better" pics) will look like


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

She's going to have to be a *** of a photographer to make the handles look like in very good condition


----------



## Suerta

Maybe with witchcraft or supernatural abilities .... so let's stay tuned!


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...der-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-4905902.shtml
> 
> That must be a joke?  Very good condition? Does anyone at Vestiaire check the uploads? I wrote a comment and the seller confirms "very good condition"  I wonder if anyone is going to believe that...


I think it would be impossible to check all of the uploads which is why we also find so many fakes. They do claim to "check for authenticity" etc. before they ship...


----------



## viewwing

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> She's going to have to be a *** of a photographer to make the handles look like in very good condition


Just good 'ol photoshop!


----------



## mspixiedust

So, today I was shopping at Costco and noticed a saffiano Prada tote displayed and thought I'd walk over and check it out... well, surprise!  My eyes immediately caught site of a 2017 Balenciaga Small Bazar Shopper Tote in black.  For $799.  I asked about it and the sales person (not a Costco employee) assured me it was authentic although she didn't know anything about Balenciaga or any of the other bags (MK, Prada).  I looked at it and just could not believe it... I just saw these at Neimans in Palo Alto last week and they were NOT $799!  Anyone have any experience with Bals at Costco??  (I did not buy it only because it was black and I don't need another black bag -  the pink floral print tote is calling my name!)


----------



## taz24

MAGJES said:


> Hi Everyone....my thoughts are with the new England ladies in the midst of the flood.


same!


----------



## taz24

redskater said:


> I would post a pic on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


I woulddo that as welL!


----------



## Antigone

Hi everyone,

For those who have the bazaar bag, do you notice anything different about the stitching? Is the top colour same as the colour of the bag in that particular model?


----------



## ashxree

Hello! So I have my eyes on the fairly new black city back with the Balenciaga logo on the shoulder strap. (Saw it on Nordy's). Does anyone know if thats a seasonal bag? And if i should purchase it now or wait a few months! Thanks!!!
XoXo


----------



## muchstuff

ashxree said:


> Hello! So I have my eyes on the fairly new black city back with the Balenciaga logo on the shoulder strap. (Saw it on Nordy's). Does anyone know if thats a seasonal bag? And if i should purchase it now or wait a few months! Thanks!!!
> XoXo


It would be one of the newer bags as Demna's logo craze is fairly new. Whether it's seasonal or not who knows? He seems to want the logo on everything but will it continue...?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just cannot find an outremer. I sold mine and just regret it so much Does anyone know what other Bal blue comes closest?


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just cannot find an outremer. I sold mine and just regret it so much Does anyone know what other Bal blue comes closest?


There's one on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86947.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> There's one on Yoogis...
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86947.html


I did see that one, thank you. The corners seem a bit too worn for my liking... maybe if they put it on sale. I saw blue lazuli https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-bleu-lazuli-220935 but wasn't sure how close that is to outremer.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I did see that one, thank you. The corners seem a bit too worn for my liking... maybe if they put it on sale. I saw blue lazuli https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-bleu-lazuli-220935 but wasn't sure how close that is to outremer.


I think it's brighter? Outremer seems to be a fairly unusual blue to my eye. I'll keep looking, what HW are you hoping for?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I think it's brighter? Outremer seems to be a fairly unusual blue to my eye. I'll keep looking, what HW are you hoping for?


aw, thank you. i do look often at places and haven't seen anything come up in about a year or more. i am looking for the city, first, or hip just like the one from yoogi's but in better condition. i was thinking of trying blue lazuli if all else fails, it's pretty


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello, everyone! I recently bought my first Balenciaga from the preloved market so im a super newbie in to the B World hehe  I was wondering if there is a separate thread where I can ask about what year and what leather my Bal was made? Or is it okay to do that here? Will not upload photos yet in case im in the wrong thread. Would greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## ksuromax

striveforluxury said:


> Hello, everyone! I recently bought my first Balenciaga from the preloved market so im a super newbie in to the B World hehe  I was wondering if there is a separate thread where I can ask about what year and what leather my Bal was made? Or is it okay to do that here? Will not upload photos yet in case im in the wrong thread. Would greatly appreciate your help!


there is 'Identify this Bal' thread


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Hello, everyone! I recently bought my first Balenciaga from the preloved market so im a super newbie in to the B World hehe  I was wondering if there is a separate thread where I can ask about what year and what leather my Bal was made? Or is it okay to do that here? Will not upload photos yet in case im in the wrong thread. Would greatly appreciate your help!


Here's the link, and also a link for getting bags authenticated...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-id-this-balenciaga-bag.252839/page-73#post-31866031
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-502#post-31966312


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> there is 'Identify this Bal' thread


@ksuromax , is the "identify this" thread showing up for you? I have to do a search for it, otherwise it seems to have disappeared?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax , is the "identify this" thread showing up for you? I have to do a search for it, otherwise it seems to have disappeared?


yes, seems it has become un-sticky, and will sooner or later drop down the list. 
I've bumped it now, it will show on top, but with more new posts/threads it will dive again


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, seems it has become un-sticky, and will sooner or later drop down the list.
> I've bumped it now, it will show on top, but with more new posts/threads it will dive again


We need admin I think. Who stickies the threads?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We need admin I think. Who stickies the threads?


probably


----------



## striveforluxury

ksuromax said:


> there is 'Identify this Bal' thread



I knew it! There really is a separate thread haha thank you for directing me, ksuromax 



muchstuff said:


> Here's the link, and also a link for getting bags authenticated...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-id-this-balenciaga-bag.252839/page-73#post-31866031
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-502#post-31966312



Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## ksuromax

@muchstuff Dear, are you alright??  please, let us know you're safe! XX


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @muchstuff Dear, are you alright??  please, let us know you're safe! XX


I'm here my dear, thanks for the ask, just dealing with a bunch of stuff right now...see link below, some eye candy for you  ...post #172!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-first-balenciaga-for-2018-jan-feb.977527/page-12


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm here my dear, thanks for the ask, just dealing with a bunch of stuff right now...see link below, some eye candy for you  ...post #172!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-first-balenciaga-for-2018-jan-feb.977527/page-12


glad you're safe and sound!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> glad you're safe and sound!!!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

What does "motocross" mean? I'm hunting for a giant city bag and found a listing for one called a "motocross giant 12 city bag". It looks just like the bag I want but I've never seen that word thrown in there. What does it refer to? It also says the bag is made of Arena leather and I don't know what that means either. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> What does "motocross" mean? I'm hunting for a giant city bag and found a listing for one called a "motocross giant 12 city bag". It looks just like the bag I want but I've never seen that word thrown in there. What does it refer to? It also says the bag is made of Arena leather and I don't know what that means either. Thank you!


The original bags were called "motorcycle' or "moto" bags, see the links below for some interesting info, courtesy of RDC...

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest
http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style


----------



## viewwing

Somebody help! I already have a black hip with g12 silver hardware. Now I am thinking of adding a navy blue, a pink or a grey (all with g12 gold) OR a ME black with gold... which gets your vote?


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

viewwing said:


> Somebody help! I already have a black hip with g12 silver hardware. Now I am thinking of adding a navy blue, a pink or a grey (all with g12 gold) OR a ME black with gold... which gets your vote?



The Black ME with gold is stunning so I'd pick that! Next choice is navy blue.


----------



## muchstuff

viewwing said:


> Somebody help! I already have a black hip with g12 silver hardware. Now I am thinking of adding a navy blue, a pink or a grey (all with g12 gold) OR a ME black with gold... which gets your vote?


Without knowing your wardrobe colours it's hard to say. Are you looking for another staple colour? Or a pop of colour?


----------



## viewwing

muchstuff said:


> Without knowing your wardrobe colours it's hard to say. Are you looking for another staple colour? Or a pop of colour?


I wear a lot of black, grey, pink n blue. Haha! That's why I'm so confused. U helped answer my question... pop or not?


----------



## Lauren0404

thinking of buying that logoed long strap for my calfskin city - someone talk me out of it


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Lauren0404 said:


> thinking of buying that logoed long strap for my calfskin city - someone talk me out of it



Are these logo long straps in lambskin, you'll just need to think about whether that will match with the Vibrato Pebbled Calfskin (that's the bag you have I think) & also do they make these long straps with the silver hardware (as the hardware needs to match too)


----------



## kimy1206

Hello to all! I’m hoping someone can help out... I’ve purchased a 2018 Black small Metallic city bag with silver hardware from Departemente Feminin’s website and received the bag with only the care card, leather sample, controllato card and a blank balenciaga card. I emailed them asking about the other authenticity card that shows the year of manufacture and serial number and they responded that Balenciaga has “changed their way of processing” and no longer makes the particular card. Is anyone able to confirm this for me? Not a huge deal but if it is meant to come with the card I would prefer to have it!
Thanks!!


----------



## LouLie

Just got caught in a torrential downpour with my baby (Caramel FBF). 

Needless to say, I was more than a little worried about water spots. But, as you can see, 2 minutes later I couldn't even find the spots if I tried. Reason # 297,682,999 why I love Balenciaga.


----------



## LouLie

I'm sorry, Kimy. I haven't purchased any newer Balenciagas and am not familiar with that online store, so I can't help.



kimy1206 said:


> Hello to all! I’m hoping someone can help out... I’ve purchased a 2018 Black small Metallic city bag with silver hardware from Departemente Feminin’s website and received the bag with only the care card, leather sample, controllato card and a blank balenciaga card. I emailed them asking about the other authenticity card that shows the year of manufacture and serial number and they responded that Balenciaga has “changed their way of processing” and no longer makes the particular card. Is anyone able to confirm this for me? Not a huge deal but if it is meant to come with the card I would prefer to have it!
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961661
> View attachment 3961662
> View attachment 3961663
> View attachment 3961664
> View attachment 3961665


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> Just got caught in a torrential downpour with my baby (Caramel FBF).
> 
> Needless to say, I was more than a little worried about water spots. But, as you can see, 2 minutes later I couldn't even find the spots if I tried. Reason # 297,682,999 why I love Balenciaga.
> View attachment 3965020
> View attachment 3965021



Beautiful caramel FBF!


----------



## LouLie

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful caramel FBF!


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

jeanstohandbags said:


> Though I agree with everything being said here, and I pretty much do answer all questions & take the extra pics requested, there are several occasions where I do that & don't get a thank you.  I know I shouldn't expect it, but extra pics are extra effort & a thank you would be nice.  I'm sure there are seasoned sellers who preempt that by just not bothering



+ 100. Some buyers expect that we drop everything to take even more pictures despite the fact that we've already taken in-depth photos.  I take clear photos in natural lighting on a neutral surface. I'm through in my descriptions. There's only so much you can tell a buyer about a particular item. The rest must be said through photographs.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Suerta said:


> I agree with both of you.
> 
> As a buyer, I'm kindly asking questions about something, thank in advance and hoping for a friendly reply. And I want to know, if the edges of a bag are ok, especially when pIctures don't show it. As well as if theres a certain smell.
> To say "look at the pictures" "again look at pictures" is annoying...
> Take your time for those questions, if you like to sell your bag.
> 
> As a seller, I'm worried about people asking in a rude tone, about people that are willing to drop the price immediately (over 100€ and things like that) and about people -like you said, dear jeanstohandbags- who are not able to say thank you.
> 
> As the question, so the answer.
> (No rule without exception )



Admittedly I have said this to people who ask me questions that have already been answered in the advertisements. "Where's pick up? What is the condition of this item?" Whenever I receive these types of messages I either ignore them or give them that answer. I'm not feeding into their laziness.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I sometimes feel when looking at pre-owned bags for sale that the condition description part is just too broad. Some clearly define _as new/excellent condition_ as I would define _gently worn_ or even _good used condition_, even consignment stores. Sometimes it's just impossible to tell the exact condition from pics and descriptions.

I like the Japanese way where they use a scale of (I think?) 1-10. or letters. I've never bought a bag from Japan but i'm thinking this makes it easier for sellers and buyers to not miss-communicate about the condition of an item.

Having said this, I'm dreading selling a Bal item I have but never use, just because of all the reasons you all mentioned above...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I sometimes feel when looking at pre-owned bags for sale that the condition description part is just too broad. Some clearly define _as new/excellent condition_ as I would define _gently worn_ or even _good used condition_, even consignment stores. Sometimes it's just impossible to tell the exact condition from pics and descriptions.
> 
> I like the Japanese way where they use a scale of (I think?) 1-10. or letters. I've never bought a bag from Japan but i'm thinking this makes it easier for sellers and buyers to not miss-communicate about the condition of an item.
> 
> Having said this, I'm dreading selling a Bal item I have but never use, just because of all the reasons you all mentioned above...


Not your rouge vif?


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!!!


The same to you and everyone celebrating!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!!!


Could you please post a link to the comparison you made between your new calfskin City and your ME chèvre? I've searched and searched but can't find it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Bal dears, I'm thinking of straying  

I'm really really fascinated by Loewe's Puzzle. In red. It'd be a perfect complement to the medium Bal City bags and the PS Pouch. Both the Pouch and the Puzzle in small, are excellent x-body bags, easy to carry and although small not too small. Just look at this dark red beauty:


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Could you please post a link to the comparison you made between your new calfskin City and your ME chèvre? I've searched and searched but can't find it.


i would not say it was a COMPARISON, rather a few side by side shot in the Holy Cow thread


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i would not say it was a COMPARISON, rather a few side by side shot in the Holy Cow thread


Thanks, sweetie, I have a wish for Monsiuer Gvasalia and want to point him in the right direction


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bal dears, I'm thinking of straying
> 
> I'm really really fascinated by Loewe's Puzzle. In red. It'd be a perfect complement to the medium Bal City bags and the PS Pouch. Both the Pouch and the Puzzle in small, are excellent x-body bags, easy to carry and although small not too small. Just look at this dark red beauty:
> View attachment 3973546
> View attachment 3973548
> 
> View attachment 3973549


This red is so gorgeous.  I was looking at this bag in black over the Christmas break.  I actually looked at it in person.  Super cute but too small for my things. And I didn’t want another small crossbody bags.  Have you read the user review by Megs (I think it was her)?  It was an TPF review article — if I remember correctly, I think she mentioned some issue with the opening (hard to get in and out of) but she said it was too beautiful so she can live with that one design flaw.  I love the architectural look of it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> This red is so gorgeous.  I was looking at this bag in black over the Christmas break.  I actually looked at it in person.  Super cute but too small for my things. And I didn’t want another small crossbody bags.  Have you read the user review by Megs (I think it was her)?  It was an TPF review article — if I remember correctly, I think she mentioned some issue with the opening (hard to get in and out of) but she said it was too beautiful so she can live with that one design flaw.  I love the architectural look of it.


They're gorgeous in any colour, I'm  glad you like this bag, too. I haven't given up on a pristine old red City yet, but until then a smaller red bag like the Puzzle would be a great addition. 

I read Meg's review and the whole Loewe thread, luckily not one of the longest threads  I think there are others who aren't bothered by the opening, but some, like Meg, are. I have to be honest that I find all my "finer" bags to be a bit of a pain to get in and out of, compared to my Envirosax:s and backpacks. For me it just goes with the carrying of designer bags, it's a bit uncomfortable but that's OK because they look so good  

I had a look at the gorgeous black one as well, it's the first Loewe that caught my attention, but I already have a smaller black everyday bag in the Pouch so a red Puzzle would be a perfect complement. I love the darker red colour of this one but am not 100% sure about the pebbled leather? Their other red Puzzle (from 2015?) called Primary Red is a smooth calfskin but the red is much brighter. This one is still available new in Asia. Pebbled just feels more dressy to me, whereas the smoother leather doesn't. This bag will ABSOLUTELY have to go with jeans and sneakers or I can't wear it! 

Here's the Primary Red (photo by tPF:er Amanda630, I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here  ):


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're gorgeous in any colour, I'm  glad you like this bag, too. I haven't given up on a pristine old red City yet, but until then a smaller red bag like the Puzzle would be a great addition.
> 
> I read Meg's review and the whole Loewe thread, luckily not one of the longest threads  I think there are others who aren't bothered by the opening, but some, like Meg, are. I have to be honest that I find all my "finer" bags to be a bit of a pain to get in and out of, compared to my Envirosax:s and backpacks. For me it just goes with the carrying of designer bags, it's a bit uncomfortable but that's OK because they look so good
> 
> I had a look at the gorgeous black one as well, it's the first Loewe that caught my attention, but I already have a smaller black everyday bag in the Pouch so a red Puzzle would be a perfect complement. I love the darker red colour of this one but am not 100% sure about the pebbled leather? Their other red Puzzle (from 2015?) called Primary Red is a smooth calfskin but the red is much brighter. This one is still available new in Asia. Pebbled just feels more dressy to me, whereas the smoother leather doesn't. This bag will ABSOLUTELY have to go with jeans and sneakers or I can't wear it!
> 
> Here's the Primary Red (photo by tPF:er Amanda630, I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here  ):
> View attachment 3973755


I personally prefer the pebbled and find that red to be more wearable for me. It's a pretty cool bag.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're gorgeous in any colour, I'm  glad you like this bag, too. I haven't given up on a pristine old red City yet, but until then a smaller red bag like the Puzzle would be a great addition.
> 
> I read Meg's review and the whole Loewe thread, luckily not one of the longest threads  I think there are others who aren't bothered by the opening, but some, like Meg, are. I have to be honest that I find all my "finer" bags to be a bit of a pain to get in and out of, compared to my Envirosax:s and backpacks. For me it just goes with the carrying of designer bags, it's a bit uncomfortable but that's OK because they look so good
> 
> I had a look at the gorgeous black one as well, it's the first Loewe that caught my attention, but I already have a smaller black everyday bag in the Pouch so a red Puzzle would be a perfect complement. I love the darker red colour of this one but am not 100% sure about the pebbled leather? Their other red Puzzle (from 2015?) called Primary Red is a smooth calfskin but the red is much brighter. This one is still available new in Asia. Pebbled just feels more dressy to me, whereas the smoother leather doesn't. This bag will ABSOLUTELY have to go with jeans and sneakers or I can't wear it!
> 
> Here's the Primary Red (photo by tPF:er Amanda630, I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here  ):
> View attachment 3973755


do you think you can manage this complicated opening? with jeans i usually want something easy and hassle-free
while it looks cool on the photo, it might be "l'infant terrible" in real life


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> do you think you can manage this complicated opening? with jeans i usually want something easy and hassle-free
> while it looks cool on the photo, it might be "l'infant terrible" in real life




I don't think it's that bad of an opening? I think all my "fancier" bags are a bit of a pain to get in and out of compared to a backpack or similar. In the Loewe thread there were more posts that said the opening is fine than said it wasn't. I'm more doubtful of the pebbled calf leather for an everyday bag for me, I love the dark red colour but would prefer the smoother calfskin of the brighter red. Mainly I think I need to see the Puzzle irl again and compare. Have you tried it on or seen it up-close?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't think it's that bad of an opening? I think all my "fancier" bags are a bit of a pain to get in and out of compared to a backpack or similar. In the Loewe thread there were more posts that said the opening is fine than said it wasn't. I'm more doubtful of the pebbled calf leather for an everyday bag for me, I love the dark red colour but would prefer the smoother calfskin of the brighter red. Mainly I think I need to see the Puzzle irl again and compare. Have you tried it on or seen it up-close?


no, i haven't, never considered it for myself, just saw it a few times from afar, worn by ladies in the crowd.


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha

Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

striveforluxury said:


> Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha
> 
> Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You may get more answers if you post on the "identify this" thread see link...also, can you post a pic of the interior tag back?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/


----------



## striveforluxury

muchstuff said:


> You may get more answers if you post on the "identify this" thread see link...also, can you post a pic of the interior tag back?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/


Got it! Will post there including the interior tag


----------



## peacebabe

FYI, Ardoise is well know for it's yellowing, and i can see that there are already some yellowing on the bag. If that doesn't bother you, go for it if you like the color 



striveforluxury said:


> Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha
> 
> Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> FYI, Ardoise is well know for it's yellowing, and i can see that there are already some yellowing on the bag. If that doesn't bother you, go for it if you like the color



youre right. the bag seems to be yellowing already. thanks, peacebabe!


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

striveforluxury said:


> Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha
> 
> Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don’t know the color but it’s absolutely amazing! Such a great everyday color!


----------



## Antigone

Happening now - Reebonz Private Sale (Melbourne AU)


----------



## striveforluxury

Antigone said:


> Happening now - Reebonz Private Sale (Melbourne AU)



Wow! How much were they selling the Black Mini City?


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone have the bazar shopper in xs or xxs? That bag recently caught my attention. It's so cute!


----------



## muchstuff

viewwing said:


> Does anyone have the bazar shopper in xs or xxs? That bag recently caught my attention. It's so cute!



I just got the shearling in XS, not a great pic but you get the idea (I'm about 5'1").


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Just wondering if I can get some advice/ideas.  What is the best way to carry a City while grocery shopping etc?   I refuse to put my bags in the yucky shopping cart (or really any surface that is slightly or possibly dirty, lol, yes me uptight).  I find it not too comfortable to carry it in the crook of my arm while pushing the cart and grabbing stuff off shelf etc. Carrying on the shoulder with the short strap is slightly awkward for me.  I try not to use my Cities on the days I have to do grocery shopping (or similar two-hand activities).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Just wondering if I can get some advice/ideas.  What is the best way to carry a City while grocery shopping etc?   I refuse to put my bags in the yucky shopping cart (or really any surface that is slightly or possibly dirty, lol, yes me uptight).  I find it not too comfortable to carry it in the crook of my arm while pushing the cart and grabbing stuff off shelf etc. Carrying on the shoulder with the short strap is slightly awkward for me.  I try not to use my Cities on the days I have to do grocery shopping (or similar two-hand activities).  Thanks in advance.



Aside from putting it down on something I have no ideas...


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> What is the best way to carry a City while grocery shopping etc?



I push the middle leather part towards the back so that it's not directly on my shoulder.  Then the side of the bag kind of faces upwards in front and tips down at the back. It helps a bit.


----------



## Iamminda

OK thanks .  I find my City Bags somewhat less user friendly than my Towns or Firsts.  I was just wondering if I can improve it’s functionality for me,  



muchstuff said:


> Aside from putting it down on something I have no ideas...





Antigone said:


> I push the middle leather part towards the back so that it's not directly on my shoulder.  Then the side of the bag kind of faces upwards in front and tips down at the back. It helps a bit.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> OK thanks .  I find my City Bags somewhat less user friendly than my Towns or Firsts.  I was just wondering if I can improve it’s functionality for me,



I agree. They look really cool though. Ah the price of beauty.


----------



## viewwing

muchstuff said:


> I just got the shearling in XS, not a great pic but you get the idea (I'm about 5'1").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012674


So cute! But it looks quite big! The size xs is deceiving! I'm even more petite than you... Guess the strap will be wayyyy tooooooooo loooooong on me.  So now I'm eyeing the XXS ... any idea what blue this is? 
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bal...ements%3D&eItemId=prod135580194&cmCat=product


----------



## peacebabe

The shopping cart over here usually have a "hook" just below the pushing handle bar for hanging handbag. However, i usually put my bag on the child seat (also near the pushing handle bar), which is usually clean 



Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Just wondering if I can get some advice/ideas.  What is the best way to carry a City while grocery shopping etc?   I refuse to put my bags in the yucky shopping cart (or really any surface that is slightly or possibly dirty, lol, yes me uptight).  I find it not too comfortable to carry it in the crook of my arm while pushing the cart and grabbing stuff off shelf etc. Carrying on the shoulder with the short strap is slightly awkward for me.  I try not to use my Cities on the days I have to do grocery shopping (or similar two-hand activities).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

viewwing said:


> So cute! But it looks quite big! The size xs is deceiving! I'm even more petite than you... Guess the strap will be wayyyy tooooooooo loooooong on me.  So now I'm eyeing the XXS ... any idea what blue this is?
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Balenciaga-XXS-Bazar-Shopper-Tote-Bag-Balenciaga/prod135580194_cat435703__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.jsp%3FitemId%3Dcat435703%26pageSize%3D120%26Nao%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod135580194&cmCat=product


It's larger than you'd think for an XS but perfect for me. Strap's a bit long on the shoulder but is the right length cross body. I haven't had a chance to play with the strap yet but i think you if you skip one of the little do-up studs and if you can put the leather ring that holds the strap end up higher you may be able to wear it shorter. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow if I'm successful!


----------



## viewwing

muchstuff said:


> It's larger than you'd think for an XS but perfect for me. Strap's a bit long on the shoulder but is the right length cross body. I haven't had a chance to play with the strap yet but i think you if you skip one of the little do-up studs and if you can put the leather ring that holds the strap end up higher you may be able to wear it shorter. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow if I'm successful!


Thanks! But do you have any idea what blue the one I posted above might be?


----------



## muchstuff

viewwing said:


> Thanks! But do you have any idea what blue the one I posted above might be?


Yikes no, we desperately need a listing for the  newer season's colours! Anyone else have a clue?


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> The shopping cart over here usually have a "hook" just below the pushing handle bar for hanging handbag. However, i usually put my bag on the child seat (also near the pushing handle bar), which is usually clean



Thanks pb .  I am afraid I am too uptight to put it anywhere on the cart (American shopping carts are often dirty and germy ).   I am really a shoulder bag girl (the Day doesn’t work for me,  haven’t tried the Hobo yet). The Town works better for me since it is smaller (less awkward for me) and comes with a crossbody strap.  Anyways, thanks very much.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Thanks pb .  I am afraid I am too uptight to put it anywhere on the cart (American shopping carts are often dirty and germy ).



Maybe bring a bag hook then place it on the handle of the cart? So the bag dangles and doesn't touch any germy surface.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Maybe bring a bag hook then place it on the handle of the cart? So the bag dangles and doesn't touch any germy surface.


Thanks.  Yeah maybe. Need to look into it.  The easiest thing is just to save my Cities for errand-free days — or sell them (lol).


----------



## peacebabe

Oh my ..... only now that i know the Bazar comes in XXS !! It's cute, but it's too tiny...... even smaller than a mini city. 

That blue is a S/S 2017 production. I have a Air Hobo in the same color, which till now, still don't know the official color name! 



viewwing said:


> So cute! But it looks quite big! The size xs is deceiving! I'm even more petite than you... Guess the strap will be wayyyy tooooooooo loooooong on me.  So now I'm eyeing the XXS ... any idea what blue this is?
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Balenciaga-XXS-Bazar-Shopper-Tote-Bag-Balenciaga/prod135580194_cat435703__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.jsp%3FitemId%3Dcat435703%26pageSize%3D120%26Nao%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod135580194&cmCat=product


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The shopping cart over here usually have a "hook" just below the pushing handle bar for hanging handbag. However, i usually put my bag on the child seat (also near the pushing handle bar), which is usually clean


me too!


----------



## akarp317

I just bought a pre-loved air hobo in that color as well and after scouring the web the only color name I came across was Bleu de Prusse on the Barney’s site but I don’t know how accurate that is. Btw, I love love that bag and I can’t wait to start wearing it!


peacebabe said:


> Oh my ..... only now that i know the Bazar comes in XXS !! It's cute, but it's too tiny...... even smaller than a mini city.
> 
> That blue is a S/S 2017 production. I have a Air Hobo in the same color, which till now, still don't know the official color name!


----------



## viewwing

peacebabe said:


> Oh my ..... only now that i know the Bazar comes in XXS !! It's cute, but it's too tiny...... even smaller than a mini city.
> 
> That blue is a S/S 2017 production. I have a Air Hobo in the same color, which till now, still don't know the official color name!


Do you have a pic of it? Apparently this size is brand new for ss 2018... why do they use an old Color.... erg...so strange...


----------



## peacebabe

to my bag twin !!! Im actually quite happy that Air Hobo is less common. 



akarp317 said:


> I just bought a pre-loved air hobo in that color as well and after scouring the web the only color name I came across was Bleu de Prusse on the Barney’s site but I don’t know how accurate that is. Btw, I love love that bag and I can’t wait to start wearing it!


----------



## peacebabe

Did you see the tag that it's a S/S2018 bag? It's not uncommon that website selling pass season bags

Here's mine 



viewwing said:


> Do you have a pic of it? Apparently this size is brand new for ss 2018... why do they use an old Color.... erg...so strange...


----------



## viewwing

peacebabe said:


> Did you see the tag that it's a S/S2018 bag? It's not uncommon that website selling pass season bags
> 
> Here's mine


I can't see the tag, only saw it here online. But I know the xxs size only started s/s 2018. How do u find the blue? Easy to match?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Did you see the tag that it's a S/S2018 bag? It's not uncommon that website selling pass season bags
> 
> Here's mine


i saw online some sites refer to this blue as Prussian Bleu 
yours is XS?


----------



## Iamminda

Today at lunch, I saw a Black/white graffiti Papier satchel.  Really eye catching,   I was walking by so I couldn’t stop and admire/check it out extensively.


----------



## peacebabe

My blue Air Hobo is S. It does not come in XS



ksuromax said:


> i saw online some sites refer to this blue as Prussian Bleu
> yours is XS?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> My blue Air Hobo is S. It does not come in XS


Thanks, Love! 
The more i see your pucs, the more i fall for it... might have a second thought on it


----------



## peacebabe

I don't know when the xxs started . Well, if it's so, perhaps they are repeating the color in S/S2018? Or it's another blue but looks identical.

Hm ..... to be frank, im not someone who match my wears with bags or vise versa. I just use or buy bags of the color i like .
To me, i like it more when i received it then seeing the stock photos. 



viewwing said:


> I can't see the tag, only saw it here online. But I know the xxs size only started s/s 2018. How do u find the blue? Easy to match?


----------



## peacebabe

Sh ......... and tell no one ....... the price is pretty cool too !! 



ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Love!
> The more i see your pucs, the more i fall for it... might have a second thought on it


----------



## Bijouxlady

Can anybody give me their opinion on the color of this bag? Yay or nay? It’s hard to tell if it’s a good beige or not. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Bijouxlady said:


> Can anybody give me their opinion on the color of this bag? Yay or nay? It’s hard to tell if it’s a good beige or not. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016571



I have a vague recollection of seeing it IRL and liking it, it reminded me a little of the old latte colour, a bit of that undertone. Anyone else able to agree/disagree?


----------



## Bijouxlady

muchstuff said:


> I have a vague recollection of seeing it IRL and liking it, it reminded me a little of the old latte colour, a bit of that undertone. Anyone else able to agree/disagree?


It's hard to tell in the pic. I'm looking for a good taupe-ish colored bag. There are so many different shades.


----------



## muchstuff

Bijouxlady said:


> It's hard to tell in the pic. I'm looking for a good taupe-ish colored bag. There are so many different shades.


I don't want to put you off because I saw it once and it was quite awhile ago, but I think it has some warm undertones, not quite neutral. I hope someone else who owns one can weigh in.


----------



## peacebabe

I tried going to Fashionphile website to find out which year is the bag, but it's down.

Personally, i like the 2011 Papyrus. The one i had was a Folk & the leather was dreamy ........ Here is a link for you to check out Papyrus 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-velo-papyrus-91282

You can try 





Bijouxlady said:


> It's hard to tell in the pic. I'm looking for a good taupe-ish colored bag. There are so many different shades.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I tried going to Fashionphile website to find out which year is the bag, but it's down.
> 
> Personally, i like the 2011 Papyrus. The one i had was a Folk & the leather was dreamy ........ Here is a link for you to check out Papyrus
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-velo-papyrus-91282
> 
> You can try


I have a papyrus it's a beautiful colour!


----------



## Bijouxlady

peacebabe said:


> I tried going to Fashionphile website to find out which year is the bag, but it's down.
> 
> Personally, i like the 2011 Papyrus. The one i had was a Folk & the leather was dreamy ........ Here is a link for you to check out Papyrus
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-velo-papyrus-91282
> 
> You can try


I think it said it was 2016


----------



## Bijouxlady

peacebabe said:


> I tried going to Fashionphile website to find out which year is the bag, but it's down.
> 
> Personally, i like the 2011 Papyrus. The one i had was a Folk & the leather was dreamy ........ Here is a link for you to check out Papyrus
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-velo-papyrus-91282
> 
> You can try


That is a great color. I will keep my eyes open! If any of you see a good one either in Velo or a City let me know.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I have another question.  Do all chèvre bags have a shine to them? I love the chèvre but don't care for the shine. I know the lamb is more matte but I prefer the sturdiness of the chèvre.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Couldn't post this in the Finds thread but this seller certainly gets an A+++ for honesty and correct description  
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...839850?hash=item3d5ea46faa:g:ghMAAOSwPNNawNIB


----------



## Zoe L

Hi all! I'm looking to purchase a black city bag with silver hardware in the small size. I had a chance to see a black city bag in the regular size with silver hardware for the first time yesterday and it was a little too wrinkly for my liking. I checked on the Balenciaga site and it seems like the material of the bag i saw is "soft crafted vintage lambskin". I believe I much prefer the leather on the metallic edge bags ("shiny grained goatskin") but I don't prefer this style. So my question is, have they made the bag I want in any other leathers in previous years? I'm open to buying pre-loved or new.


----------



## missmoimoi

Saw this today at Winners Metropolis. I wonder what the official designer name is in terms of its colour?  It’s a city, that much I know [emoji106] I already have a Balenciaga collection and I’m not using them much so I cannot buy anymore but...it is very pretty. Wish I could. I only have RGGH or SGH but no mini gold hw [emoji848]


----------



## muchstuff

missmoimoi said:


> Saw this today at Winners Metropolis. I wonder what the official designer name is in terms of its colour?  It’s a city, that much I know [emoji106] I already have a Balenciaga collection and I’m not using them much so I cannot buy anymore but...it is very pretty. Wish I could. I only have RGGH or SGH but no mini gold hw [emoji848]
> View attachment 4021984
> 
> View attachment 4021985
> 
> View attachment 4021986


Did they have anything else?


----------



## missmoimoi

muchstuff said:


> Did they have anything else?



Only a small Bottega Venetta in a dusty violet


----------



## muchstuff

missmoimoi said:


> Only a small Bottega Venetta in a dusty violet
> View attachment 4021987


Can't tell the style from the pic, do you recall the price?


----------



## peacebabe

Very pretty !! Love this green too! If i remember correctly, @Pollie-Jean has one in City S ??



muchstuff said:


> Can't tell the style from the pic, do you recall the price?





missmoimoi said:


> Saw this today at Winners Metropolis. I wonder what the official designer name is in terms of its colour?  It’s a city, that much I know [emoji106] I already have a Balenciaga collection and I’m not using them much so I cannot buy anymore but...it is very pretty. Wish I could. I only have RGGH or SGH but no mini gold hw [emoji848]
> View attachment 4021984
> 
> View attachment 4021985
> 
> View attachment 4021986


----------



## missmoimoi

Yea I found it: vert imperial pre-fall 2017


----------



## missmoimoi

muchstuff said:


> Can't tell the style from the pic, do you recall the price?



2299 cad???  Something like that?  Ooh, we’re in the wrong thread but I know I can find the style for you. Let me sleuth a little [emoji16]


----------



## peacebabe

I thought it's something Emerald. It's really sad that we don;t have a good update of color chart now



missmoimoi said:


> Yea I found it: vert imperial pre-fall 2017
> View attachment 4022144


----------



## missmoimoi

muchstuff said:


> Can't tell the style from the pic, do you recall the price?


Hey!  I think the bag is a small shoulder bag but if that is the case, the Winner's price is just horrible!  It's waaaaay over-priced.  I didn't take a very close look because it's not even close to what I "want" but the price tag was $2xxx which is more than the Balenziaga City at $1799 cad


----------



## muchstuff

missmoimoi said:


> Hey!  I think the bag is a small shoulder bag but if that is the case, the Winner's price is just horrible!  It's waaaaay over-priced.  I didn't take a very close look because it's not even close to what I "want" but the price tag was $2xxx which is more than the Balenziaga City at $1799 cad


Ouch, I've heard that the WInners prices are no great deal, thanks!


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Hey!  I think the bag is a small shoulder bag but if that is the case, the Winner's price is just horrible!  It's waaaaay over-priced.  I didn't take a very close look because it's not even close to what I "want" but the price tag was $2xxx which is more than the Balenciaga City at $1799 cad


----------



## missmoimoi

Auto correct was using a Z [emoji15]


----------



## myfirstbag

Hi everyone! i am new to this forum and looking to buy my first Balenciaga. i wanted to ask what the classic city prices are like in Europe? i cant find an updated price list anywhere online.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

myfirstbag said:


> Hi everyone! i am new to this forum and looking to buy my first Balenciaga. i wanted to ask what the classic city prices are like in Europe? i cant find an updated price list anywhere online.


Hi and welcome! If you have a look at their website  balenciaga.com/fr  you'll see the current prices of each bag they sell. If you go to sites like italist.com, stefaniamode.com and similar you may find some City:s at reduced prices.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I thought it's something Emerald. It's really sad that we don;t have a good update of color chart now


emerald is for 2018 collection, as far as i know


----------



## Suerta

Looking at my Day bag, I wondered when Bal stopped to include the leather strip in the inner pocket?
My Ink City as well as my Rouge VIF City do have the colour matching leather strip in the inner pocket.


----------



## peacebabe

I think starting F/W 08 or S/S 09



Suerta said:


> Looking at my Day bag, I wondered when Bal stopped to include the leather strip in the inner pocket?
> My Ink City as well as my Rouge VIF City do have the colour matching leather strip in the inner pocket.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I think starting F/W 08 or S/S 09


I've read F/W 2005.


----------



## peacebabe

Much, Suerta was asking "stopped" , not "started" 



muchstuff said:


> I've read F/W 2005.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Much, Suerta was asking "stopped" , not "started"


I'm confused...don't they still have the leather in the zip pocket? Did I miss something?


----------



## peacebabe

She meant the pocket inside the bag, not the outside 



muchstuff said:


> I'm confused...don't they still have the leather in the zip pocket? Did I miss something?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> She meant the pocket inside the bag, not the outside


Ohhhhhhh, thanks for clearing that up for me! Just reread it, inner pocket, duh


----------



## peacebabe

....  



muchstuff said:


> Ohhhhhhh, thanks for clearing that up for me! Just reread it, inner pocket, duh


----------



## Suerta

You ladies made my „Day“ (haha, really bad joke)

Buuuuut....I‘m still confused. My Day should be from S/S 08 and the leather strip is missing. So maybe they already stopped it in the S/S season of 08?Everything seems fine with my Day. But somehow that studip leather strip irritates me


----------



## peacebabe

Im making the guess from F/W2008 based on the fact that the pocket on mirror also stopped then . That was why my replied was "I think ....... "





Suerta said:


> You ladies made my „Day“ (haha, really bad joke)
> 
> Buuuuut....I‘m still confused. My Day should be from S/S 08 and the leather strip is missing. So maybe they already stopped it in the S/S season of 08?Everything seems fine with my Day. But somehow that studip leather strip irritates me


----------



## ksuromax

as it was a period of major change it's quite possible that some bags had the pockets, and some already didn't, as the manufacture could be done in different months, so those who started first got the pockets, the ones that were made last - no. My Vermillion WE from SS 2008 is agneau and has a pocket on the mirror


----------



## Jdy

Addy said:


> Continued from here: The Bbag Chat Room!
> 
> Just a reminder that the same rules for the Bal forum apply here too.


I have a Balenciaga 03 Dark caramel city. Only just identified it as this rare model. In excellent condition. Does anyone know the resale value, can’t find any similar models on the market.


----------



## peacebabe

I believe it all depends on time, supply & demand. If you need to get rid of the item fast, selling cheap is the best option. If not, sell it at the price you want and wait for "suitable buyers" to come.



Jdy said:


> I have a Balenciaga 03 Dark caramel city. Only just identified it as this rare model. In excellent condition. Does anyone know the resale value, can’t find any similar models on the market.


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> as it was a period of major change it's quite possible that some bags had the pockets, and some already didn't, as the manufacture could be done in different months, so those who started first got the pockets, the ones that were made last - no. My Vermillion WE from SS 2008 is agneau and has a pocket on the mirror


In most cases, the 2008 S/S had the pocket on the back of the mirror; however, 2008 F/W .. it depended on the 'batch' (e.g., 1st batch had them, the 2nd and 3rd did not).


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> In most cases, the 2008 S/S had the pocket on the back of the mirror; however, 2008 F/W .. it depended on the 'batch' (e.g., 1st batch had them, the 2nd and 3rd did not).


Thank you!  that's exactly what i mean


----------



## coucou chanel

Hi everyone, I'm new to the Balenciaga forum. I'm curious, I saw that the BBag official website has some classic city bags on sale. I know that the rose flamingo is a new color (such a pretty pink), but how come bleu lazuli is on there too? I thought bleu lazuli was a 2010 color? Did they bring it back recently? I'm sorry if I posted this on the wrong thread, but in any case I didn't want to start a new thread just for this. TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

coucou chanel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the Balenciaga forum. I'm curious, I saw that the BBag official website has some classic city bags on sale. I know that the rose flamingo is a new color (such a pretty pink), but how come bleu lazuli is on there too? I thought bleu lazuli was a 2010 color? Did they bring it back recently? I'm sorry if I posted this on the wrong thread, but in any case I didn't want to start a new thread just for this. TIA!


hello, and welcome!  
unfortunatey we don't have full list of all current season colours, but given that Coquelicot was used 3 times (2011, 2012 and 2015) i would not be surprised to see some other great colours to come back


----------



## coucou chanel

ksuromax said:


> hello, and welcome!
> unfortunatey we don't have full list of all current season colours, but given that Coquelicot was used 3 times (2011, 2012 and 2015) i would not be surprised to see some other great colours to come back



It does make sense to bring popular colors back. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## dehcal

Hello! First time posting on TPF!

I was wondering - was the Town discontinued? I was bummed not to find it anywhere on their website? If so, when was it discontinued?


----------



## ksuromax

dehcal said:


> Hello! First time posting on TPF!
> 
> I was wondering - was the Town discontinued? I was bummed not to find it anywhere on their website? If so, when was it discontinued?


yes  
eBay is still an option, and loads of consignment sites 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## floodette

ksuromax said:


> good day, B-fans
> I have a question and would like to know your opinions on a Balenciaga Whistle bag, do you think it's still actual? or dated?
> I can't find much feedback on it here, so if anyone owns it, can you please, share your thoughts? how did it hold up? convenient for work? any issue with the fastening/lock?
> TIA!



It’s been a while, but seems this one was not yet answered. Appreciate if any of you can share your thoughts on whistle bag. Planning to buy one (cool looking bag) but would like to hear your inputs first. Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

floodette said:


> It’s been a while, but seems this one was not yet answered. Appreciate if any of you can share your thoughts on whistle bag. Planning to buy one (cool looking bag) but would like to hear your inputs first. Thank you


i don't think it's any popular, not seen one ever posted, or carried in wild life


----------



## floodette

ksuromax said:


> i don't think it's any popular, not seen one ever posted, or carried in wild life



funnily google search yields some review on this bag, which can not be found using search feature here

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-twiggy-vs-town.895727/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ultraviolet-stole-my-heart-lots-of-pics.837161/page-3

btw did you finally get one?


----------



## ksuromax

floodette said:


> funnily google search yields some review on this bag, which can not be found using search feature here
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-twiggy-vs-town.895727/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ultraviolet-stole-my-heart-lots-of-pics.837161/page-3
> 
> btw did you finally get one?


nope, i didn't 
but i got a few other ones, which i like better


----------



## floodette

am looking for info on metal edge gunmetal / brass hardware. anyone knows how durable they are?


----------



## cat1967

I don't know how durable the metal edge is as hardware, what I know is that my studs from the old Giant bags which were huge do not fade, there is absolutely no discoloration even if you rub it clean, so if thee quality of the metal used on Balenciaga bags is the same as eight years ago, I have to guess it is great.  I am sure owners of metal edge bags know better of course.


----------



## floodette

cat1967 said:


> I don't know how durable the metal edge is as hardware, what I know is that my studs from the old Giant bags which were huge do not fade, there is absolutely no discoloration even if you rub it clean, so if thee quality of the metal used on Balenciaga bags is the same as eight years ago, I have to guess it is great.  I am sure owners of metal edge bags know better of course.


thank you! mine (me gold hardware) is still going strong after one year, but i dont know about the new color gunmetal hardware

your cat is so cute, btw


----------



## cat1967

floodette said:


> thank you! mine (me gold hardware) is still going strong after one year, but i dont know about the new color gunmetal hardware
> 
> your cat is so cute, btw


Thank you. Unfortunately we had to put him yo sleep ten days ago. He was very ill and lost half his weight. My Benji.


----------



## floodette

cat1967 said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately we had to put him yo sleep ten days ago. He was very ill and lost half his weight. My Benji.


awwwww deepest condolence on your loss


----------



## cat1967

floodette said:


> awwwww deepest condolence on your loss


Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

i don't have the gunmetal ME, but! 
silver studs on my pre-loved 2005 work are still clean and shiny, no discolouration, or tarnishing 
my iridescent ME from 2016 looks brand new 
my G21 silver hw Street from 2009 looks absolutely fab 
overall i'd guess this tells a lot about hw the brands uses, i would not worry about brass


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. not that i have only 3 bags 
i just named a few with various hw options 
i have total more than 20, most with reg/brass hw and all are just fine, older brass polished a little bit on the top of the studs, but that's normal for brass


----------



## floodette

ksuromax said:


> p.s. not that i have only 3 bags
> i just named a few with various hw options
> i have total more than 20, most with reg/brass hw and all are just fine, older brass polished a little bit on the top of the studs, but that's normal for brass



lol, yes, i often admire your collections and reveals

interesting to know the iridescence still looks good, because i remember at that time people were afraid it would chip 

thanks a lot for easing my mind, btw


----------



## ksuromax

floodette said:


> lol, yes, i often admire your collections and reveals
> 
> interesting to know the iridescence still looks good, because i remember at that time people were afraid it would chip
> 
> thanks a lot for easing my mind, btw


 
same concerns were when G21 first came out, people were afraid it would tarnish soon, but...  
Pleasure!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

cat1967 said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately we had to put him yo sleep ten days ago. He was very ill and lost half his weight. My Benji.



So sorry to hear this about your little Benji xx


----------



## cat1967

jeanstohandbags said:


> So sorry to hear this about your little Benji xx


Thank you so so much.  You are so kind! xx


----------



## storesso

mzedith said:


> Good morning everyone.. can't say from "Sunny So. CA"  today, suppose to rain.. on this "wish i were in bed still but have to get to ready for work" April fools day..
> 
> well, im at a comfortable level of B-bags, 4, that's it.. i just have to stop.. , here i am, saying hello..  my intend is to get to know the regulars on this forum.
> 
> is that a good thing?  or will my comfy 4 B-bags grow to 5??? or???


what?


----------



## cat1967

mzedith said:


> Good morning everyone.. can't say from "Sunny So. CA"  today, suppose to rain.. on this "wish i were in bed still but have to get to ready for work" April fools day..
> 
> well, im at a comfortable level of B-bags, 4, that's it.. i just have to stop.. , here i am, saying hello..  my intend is to get to know the regulars on this forum.
> 
> is that a good thing?  or will my comfy 4 B-bags grow to 5??? or???


I am at 19  now that I have sold some.  I started 7 years ago saying I just need two of these bags.  at some point I had about 25.  It is the colors and the leather that amaze me.  Can't get enough of them, but I certainly don't need all of them anymore.


----------



## Iamminda

Oh boy, talk about low Bal resale prices.  Yoogi’s had a like-new curry perforated City for $195.  Sold in minutes.  I mean perforated is not everyone’s cup of tea but still, a like-new City at that price.  Insane


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, talk about low Bal resale prices.  Yoogi’s had a like-new curry perforated City for $195.  Sold in minutes.  I mean perforated is not everyone’s cup of tea but still, a like-new City at that price.  Insane


That's nuts.


----------



## ksuromax

sometimes they just don't make sense, some bags OBVIOUSLY used, with marks and rubbed corners will be listed and selling at ridiculous numbers, and at the same time good, really cool pieces might be priced for the peanuts!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Look at all these new Balenciagas sold on HEWI by a seller in Germany. Similar can be found on Kademo's website (in Germany), similar to  *******, and both stores are selling on ebay. ******* are highly suspected of selling fakes per threads about them on tPF. HOW can all these new, but sold out everywhere else, Bal bags possibly be authentic?! They are also selling on other pre-owned sites. They can't even guarantee the size of the bag models they are selling because they can vary?!  
https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/se...[]=82&filters[designer][]=14&is_vip_checked=0


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Look at all these new Balenciagas sold on HEWI by a seller in Germany. Similar can be found on Kademo's website (in Germany), similar to  *******, and both stores are selling on ebay. ******* are highly suspected of selling fakes per threads about them on tPF. HOW can all these new, but sold out everywhere else, Bal bags possibly be authentic?! They are also selling on other pre-owned sites. They can't even guarantee the size of the bag models they are selling because they can vary?!
> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/search_results.php?search_text=&filters[department][]=1&filters[department][]=1&filters[item_type][]=159&filters[item_type][]=83&filters[item_type][]=11&filters[item_type][]=82&filters[designer][]=14&is_vip_checked=0


I think the above from HEWI is especially bad since they are known for selling authentic new/never worn/very little worn bags


----------



## peacebabe

https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/147226/balenciaga-gold-rouge-brique-classic-city-bag-2

This one is obvious. Others can't see the tag well



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think the above from HEWI is especially bad since they are known for selling authentic new/never worn/very little worn bags


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/147226/balenciaga-gold-rouge-brique-classic-city-bag-2
> 
> This one is obvious. Others can't see the tag well


These are all (17 bags) sold by the same seller in Germany and at least 9 of them have incorrect tags. The rest I couldn't tell as some tags were too hidden to see them in enough detail. It's disgusting and I hope no one here has been lured in to buying one 

ETA that at least nine of these bags have been sold by HEWI.


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure they are able to scammed many innocence. That's why they, and many others, are still in operation ! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> These are all (17 bags) sold by the same seller in Germany and at least 9 of them have incorrect tags. The rest I couldn't tell as some tags were too hidden to see them in enough detail. It's disgusting and I hope no one here has been lured in to buying one
> 
> ETA that at least nine of these bags have been sold by HEWI.


----------



## akarp317

What do you guys say about mismatching straps on the bags? Like wearing a purple town strap with a red first for example. Yay or nay?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

akarp317 said:


> What do you guys say about mismatching straps on the bags? Like wearing a purple town strap with a red first for example. Yay or nay?


I think this brilliant idea definitely calls for mod pics!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> What do you guys say about mismatching straps on the bags? Like wearing a purple town strap with a red first for example. Yay or nay?


depends on the outfit, methinks
if it helps to put the look together, then why not??


----------



## muchstuff

EVERYONE'S jumping on the logo bandwagon ...


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like it's cool to be seen 



muchstuff said:


> EVERYONE'S jumping on the logo bandwagon ...
> View attachment 4191243


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Camp is this year's Met Costume Institute theme - how many people will Balenciaga dress for the Met gala?? 

Good news for Gvasalia lovers, as his work will be featured…

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/09/...w.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/arts


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Im sure they are able to scammed many innocence. That's why they, and many others, are still in operation !


I forgot to post that HEWI took down all of the Kademo Bals just a short time after they were made aware of the bags being fake  Then they were taken off Rebelle (or if it was some other store). Now Kademo is selling on 1stdibs  but there's no way of contacting them that I've found without logging in.

Balenciaga! There are two stores, Kademo in Germany and ******* in Australia who are selling an awful lot of Balenciaga superfakes at around 1000 EUR. per bag. Maybe get involved?!


----------



## Iamminda

I saw the cutest little Bazar today at NM.  It is so small — is that like XS or XXS?  But I got to ask, how can the handles (of any of them, even the bigger sizes) fit on your shoulder even if they stretch/soften?   Oh, I also saw muchstuff’s gorgeous silver Bazar.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I saw the cutest little Bazar today at NM.  It is so small — is that like XS or XXS?  But I got to ask, how can the handles fit on your shoulder even if they stretch/soften?   Oh, I also saw muchstuff’s gorgeous silver Bazar.


The handles on anything smaller than a small won't fit on the shoulder, it's either a hand carry or a long strap. I'm working on adapting my cross body strap on my XS graffiti to a shoulder carry...


----------



## peacebabe

The Graffiti Papier is so cool !!!   

The handles can fit on shoulder from S onwards. Any smaller not possible .....



Iamminda said:


> I saw the cutest little Bazar today at NM.  It is so small — is that like XS or XXS?  But I got to ask, how can the handles (of any of them, even the bigger sizes) fit on your shoulder even if they stretch/soften?   Oh, I also saw muchstuff’s gorgeous silver Bazar.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The handles on anything smaller than a small won't fit on the shoulder, it's either a hand carry or a long strap. I'm working on adapting my cross body strap on my XS graffiti to a shoulder carry...



Not sure the size of this one but I don’t think it will fit either.  Or am I wrong? Lol


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The Graffiti Papier is so cool !!!
> 
> The handles can fit on shoulder from S onwards. Any smaller not possible .....


Yeah the Graf Papier is a very cool looking bag, I've been eyeing it lately...


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Not sure the size of this one but I don’t think it will fit either.  Or am I wrong? Lol


Hard for me to tell the size because of the angle, I'm not the best at that...but it looks like a small to me and yes I can get a small on my shoulder but not with a lot of extra space.


----------



## peacebabe

We replied to our dearest Iamminda at the same time 



muchstuff said:


> The handles on anything smaller than a small won't fit on the shoulder, it's either a hand carry or a long strap. I'm working on adapting my cross body strap on my XS graffiti to a shoulder carry...


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> The Graffiti Papier is so cool !!!
> 
> The handles can fit on shoulder from S onwards. Any smaller not possible .....



It looks a lot like yours


----------



## peacebabe

You should have tried it on my dear ! 



Iamminda said:


> Not sure the size of this one but I don’t think it will fit either.  Or am I wrong? Lol


----------



## peacebabe

How many bags are you eyeing ??? 



muchstuff said:


> Yeah the Graf Papier is a very cool looking bag, I've been eyeing it lately...


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> You should have tried it on my dear !


I should have tried it on but everything was tied down and I didn’t want to look for someone to help me (especially since I am on a bag ban, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> How many bags are you eyeing ???


Oh jeez don't get me started...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hard for me to tell the size because of the angle, I'm not the best at that...but it looks like a small to me and yes I can get a small on my shoulder but not with a lot of extra space.



I think you are right because I saw the silver one (yours, looks really good) in the same size.


----------



## peacebabe

oh ...   



Iamminda said:


> I should have tried it on but everything was tied down and I didn’t want to look for someone to help me (especially since I am on a bag ban, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

@peacebabe  This...not sure what sizes it comes in, only lately on my radar.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe  This...not sure what sizes it comes in, only lately on my radar.
> View attachment 4222598



Oh this is the one in my pic (Too bad I didn’t look at it closely especially the tag)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe  This...not sure what sizes it comes in, only lately on my radar.
> View attachment 4222598


A6
same as Tattoo 
handles are too small, only hand carry


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh this is the one in my pic (Too bad I didn’t look at it closely especially the tag)


So it is, I only looked at the little one, so much for my powers of observation . I still don't have a Papier and I want one...just not sure of the size (unless the B4 tattoo shows up!).


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> A6
> same as Tattoo
> handles are too small, only hand carry


Only A6? Nothing else? WHO ARE THEY MAKING THESE TINY BAGS FOR???


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Not sure the size of this one but I don’t think it will fit either.  Or am I wrong? Lol


this is S
and handles will go over a medium sized shoulder, if a person is wearing sizes bigger than M/L i doubt it will. 
i am not good in US sizes, but EU size 42/44 is still ok for shoulder carry 
but as Much said, not too loose fit anyway, and for some it can feel too snug
i think you should try it on and see how it works for you.


----------



## peacebabe

I think only in A6. And this is the Graffiti used on my DIY Graffiti too 



muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe  This...not sure what sizes it comes in, only lately on my radar.
> View attachment 4222598


----------



## peacebabe

Yup, Graffiti Papier A6



Iamminda said:


> Oh this is the one in my pic (Too bad I didn’t look at it closely especially the tag)


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I think only in A6. And this is the Graffiti used on my DIY Graffiti too


That's why it looked so familiar


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Only A6? Nothing else? WHO ARE THEY MAKING THESE TINY BAGS FOR???


everywhere i've seen the Papier graf size was A6 only. But i am a living example of 'seek and shall find'  if i spot B4 graf anywhere, i'll alert you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> everywhere i've seen the Papier graf size was A6 only. But i am a living example of 'seek and shall find'  if i spot B4 graf anywhere, i'll alert you


Is the B4 your favourite size?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> this is S
> and handles will go over a medium sized shoulder, if a person is wearing sizes bigger than M/L i doubt it will.
> i am not good in US sizes, but EU size 42/44 is still ok for shoulder carry
> but as Much said, not too loose fit anyway, and for some it can feel too snug
> i think you should try it on and see how it works for you.



Ok thanks.  It always amazes me that people can wear their BBags (like the City, Bazar, etc) over their shoulders.  I am not a huge girl but I find it hard to wear the City as such,


----------



## peacebabe

Not that tiny actually. Bigger than the "Hip-liked" bag & A4. Can fit long wallet. Only thing is handles can't fit on shoulder



muchstuff said:


> Only A6? Nothing else? WHO ARE THEY MAKING THESE TINY BAGS FOR???


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks.  It always amazes me that people can wear their BBags (like the City, Bazar, etc) over their shoulders.  I am not a huge girl but I find it hard to wear as such,


City drives me crazy, its a totally different fit than a Bazar, I do think the Bazar will develop a very nice slouch and the strap drop will lengthen.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Not that tiny actually. Bigger than the "Hip-liked" bag & A4. Can fit long wallet. Only thing is handles can't fit on shoulder


Yes but if I'm buying something the size of a Hip its for a specific purpose. These ones to me aren't small enough for that purpose and are too small for an everyday bag, at least for me. Although with my small wallet...hmmm...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Is the B4 your favourite size?


i would say it's very balanced
it's open top design, too shallow would make it insecure, too deep would make it a black hole, too wide would make it shallow... so, it's perfect balance  between all options. 
and handles go over the shoulder, too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks.  It always amazes me that people can wear their BBags (like the City, Bazar, etc) over their shoulders.  I am not a huge girl but I find it hard to wear the City as such,


City's got thick, rolled handles, they are not for shoulder carry, imo
Bazar has flat ones, and they fit and feel very nice on the shoulder


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> City drives me crazy, its a totally different fit than a Bazar, I do think the Bazar will develop a very nice slouch and the strap drop will lengthen.


+1


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i would say it's very balanced
> it's open top design, too shallow would make it insecure, too deep would make it a black hole, too wide would make it shallow... so, it's perfect balance  between all options.
> and handles go over the shoulder, too


I think its the size I'd probably like the best.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think its the size I'd probably like the best.


it does not get too heavy, yet takes on board quite a lot


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it does not get too heavy, yet takes on board quite a lot


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


>


ok, talking of my beloved B4 made me want to use it today, off to re-load my stuff...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ok, talking of my beloved B4 made me want to use it today, off to re-load my stuff...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


>


took a few quickies, S vs B4 
look at the handles drop!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> took a few quickies, S vs B4
> look at the handles drop!


I want that B4 tattoo!


----------



## peacebabe

Capacity wise almost same?



ksuromax said:


> took a few quickies, S vs B4
> look at the handles drop!


----------



## peacebabe

Much, i didn't know you don't have any Papier. But i feel you should have a Papier !!! Tattoo or not, the leather is already a winner !!



muchstuff said:


> I want that B4 tattoo!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Capacity wise almost same?


i would say S Bazar is roomier, but she has full zipper and that alone already allows to put a lot more stuff inside without worry 
do you want a full comparison? 
i can do that, but probably a bit later, let me get the M and i will arrange a 'battle'


----------



## peacebabe

Ah .... i get what you mean. 

Yes, take your time !



ksuromax said:


> i would say S Bazar is roomier, but she has full zipper and that alone already allows to put a lot more stuff inside without worry
> do you want a full comparison?
> i can do that, but probably a bit later, let me get the M and i will arrange a 'battle'


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks.  It always amazes me that people can wear their BBags (like the City, Bazar, etc) over their shoulders.  I am not a huge girl but I find it hard to wear the City as such,



My G21 City bags are the only City bags that I can comfortably wear over my shoulder, and then the handles are even thicker than RH so they slip off even though the drop fits.
Even if my RH ones fit, they are not comfortable to wear that way......if only RH were just that little bit longer....


----------



## minababe

are you still wearing your City bags ?
they were the most popular bags 10 years ago. every celeb had one.
I still like them and thinking of buying one .. but I'm worry that they are too dated and that their time is over ?
what do you think?


----------



## Penina

My hubby loves my bags lol 
I want another Balenciaga but while I save I am considering either a logo strap bag or a LV. Adding an LV to my collection would feel awesome. What do you ladies think??


----------



## muchstuff

minababe said:


> are you still wearing your City bags ?
> they were the most popular bags 10 years ago. every celeb had one.
> I still like them and thinking of buying one .. but I'm worry that they are too dated and that their time is over ?
> what do you think?


Take a look in a Balenciaga boutique. Pretty much the only older style you'll see is the City. In terms of Bal, to me it's timeless.


----------



## muchstuff

Hello from Vancouver...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132



Hi muchstuff.  Such a beautiful pic, especially with the colors of those trees/leaves and the sky.  I have only been there once as a teen (you know, just a handful of years ago, lol),


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi muchstuff.  Such a beautiful pic, especially with the colors of those trees/leaves and the sky.  I have only been there once as a teen (you know, just a handful of years ago, lol),


Maybe its time for another visit...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Maybe its time for another visit...



Definitely.  (We talked about moving there in light of recent years events  )


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Definitely.  (We talked about moving there in light of recent years events  )


It's hella expensive.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> It's hella expensive.



I know, like where I am so wouldn’t be saving.  But I would probably be happier there.  Something to think about in the future when DD finishes school.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I know, like where I am so wouldn’t be saving.  But I would probably be happier there.  Something to think about in the future when DD finishes school.


Be prepared for a little sticker-shock!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132



Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132


gosh... post-card beautiful!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> gosh... post-card beautiful!!


So, when ya comin?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So, when ya comin?


  
i think for this year i have exhausted my limit for travels


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> So, when ya comin?





ksuromax said:


> i think for this year i have exhausted my limit for travels



Aren’t we all meeting at muchstuff’s place as discussed previously with peacebabe?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Aren’t we all meeting at muchstuff’s place as discussed previously with peacebabe?


yes, we are


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i think for this year i have exhausted my limit for travels


The new year starts in a very short time...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, we are


OK so you saw the photo, does it LOOK like we have polar bears???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OK so you saw the photo, does it LOOK like we have polar bears???


yes, of course!
the place is so deserted, they must have scared all people away!!
 
just a few tourists who don't suspect the threat  but the photographer must be local, he is located far and high from the place


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, of course!
> the place is so deserted, they must have scared all people away!!
> 
> just a few tourists who don't suspect the threat  but the photographer must be local, he is located far and high from the place


The beaches are deserted because the polar bears ate everyone


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The beaches are deserted because the polar bears ate everyone


yesss!!


----------



## peacebabe

Such a beautiful place !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132


----------



## peacebabe

Please pack me along in your suitcase !! 



Iamminda said:


> I know, like where I am so wouldn’t be saving.  But I would probably be happier there.  Something to think about in the future when DD finishes school.


----------



## peacebabe

Ya ..... still waiting for Much to submit photo of her in Santa's babe outfit to get "approval" 



Iamminda said:


> Aren’t we all meeting at muchstuff’s place as discussed previously with peacebabe?


----------



## peacebabe

How about penguins ?? ​


muchstuff said:


> OK so you saw the photo, does it LOOK like we have polar bears???


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> How about penguins ?? ​


they reside on the southern pole only


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This one is interesting, never saw this quilted version before:
https://www.labellov.com/balenciaga-quilted-black-papier-a4-tote.html


----------



## alla.miss

muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132


this picture of Vancouver is fascinating! Every time I google "Vancouver" I see pics of this harbour surrounded by mountains.. it's incredible, specially in autumn time. And the lakes all over the country ah... Maybe will make a pair of autumn photos tomorrow here to "say hello autumn" in return 
Might be my dream destination to live, but sooo far away from Russia in case need to travel back and forth. Do you live in the city or near by?
@IM also have a big house move in front of our family, hope our dreams (for now) will come true, fingers crossed. Maybe we will have to take our house with us haha. now to another town, not so global, but we dream of moving countries as well


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Ya ..... still waiting for Much to submit photo of her in Santa's babe outfit to get "approval"



Like I said... ain’t gonna happen!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This one is interesting, never saw this quilted version before:
> https://www.labellov.com/balenciaga-quilted-black-papier-a4-tote.html
> View attachment 4230540



I’ve seen a diamond-patterned one!


----------



## missholly1212

muchstuff said:


> Hello from Vancouver...
> View attachment 4230132



Just gorgeous muchstuff [emoji4][emoji1303]


----------



## missholly1212

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This one is interesting, never saw this quilted version before:
> https://www.labellov.com/balenciaga-quilted-black-papier-a4-tote.html
> View attachment 4230540



O, I love this [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> this picture of Vancouver is fascinating! Every time I google "Vancouver" I see pics of this harbour surrounded by mountains.. it's incredible, specially in autumn time. And the lakes all over the country ah... Maybe will make a pair of autumn photos tomorrow here to "say hello autumn" in return
> Might be my dream destination to live, but sooo far away from Russia in case need to travel back and forth. Do you live in the city or near by?
> @IM also have a big house move in front of our family, hope our dreams (for now) will come true, fingers crossed. Maybe we will have to take our house with us haha. now to another town, not so global, but we dream of moving countries as well


This photo only shows part of the downtown core, what we call the West End, and some of the beaches that are a walking distance away. The mountains in the background are "The North Shore" and that's where I lived until the last couple of years. Central to the photo is a big dark green treed area, that's part of Stanley Park, a world-renowned green space that Vancouverites are justifiably proud of.  
We're now east of the city by about 45 minutes nearer to the agricultural part of the lower mainland, in what's called the Fraser Valley.  Each area beautiful in its own way, but the aerial views of downtown are stunning, its situated in such a gorgeous area. I'd live to see pics of your part of the world!


----------



## peacebabe

You just confirmed that i know nuts about penguin, polar & geography !! 



ksuromax said:


> they reside on the southern pole only


----------



## peacebabe

I've seen a few popping up. Not as common as the smooth calf papier, may be LE. It;s really nice !





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This one is interesting, never saw this quilted version before:
> https://www.labellov.com/balenciaga-quilted-black-papier-a4-tote.html
> View attachment 4230540


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes ! Me too ! 



muchstuff said:


> I’ve seen a diamond-patterned one!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You just confirmed that i know nuts about penguin, polar & geography !!


you know so much about Balenciaga, that for the rest you have to be very carefully allocating your 'memory' space!


----------



## peacebabe

no more memory space . Now it's just "in from left ear, out from right" 



ksuromax said:


> you know so much about Balenciaga, that for the rest you have to be very carefully allocating your 'memory' space!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> no more memory space . Now it's just "in from left ear, out from right"


sometimes i do that too, to protect my own sanity and 'filter' out all nonsense that goes on around me


----------



## akarp317

Question for everyone: I’ve seen a lot of ladies sending their bags to “the bag spa.” I assume that’s like some place that repairs/recolors/conditions bags? If so, are these local establishments? TIA!


----------



## alla.miss

@muchstuff places like this where air meets sea meets forest meets mountains have always attracted me for their natural beauty. Although never visited Canada, but admire its beauty of nature and high quality of life.
Some pics of where I live now.


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> @muchstuff places like this where air meets sea meets forest meets mountains have always attracted me for their natural beauty. Although never visited Canada, but admire its beauty of nature and high quality of life.
> Some pics of where I live now.
> View attachment 4231620
> 
> View attachment 4231621


Lepotaaa....


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> @muchstuff places like this where air meets sea meets forest meets mountains have always attracted me for their natural beauty. Although never visited Canada, but admire its beauty of nature and high quality of life.
> Some pics of where I live now.
> View attachment 4231620
> 
> View attachment 4231621


Beautiful scenery.


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> @muchstuff places like this where air meets sea meets forest meets mountains have always attracted me for their natural beauty. Although never visited Canada, but admire its beauty of nature and high quality of life.
> Some pics of where I live now.
> View attachment 4231620
> 
> View attachment 4231621


Lovely, its funny, you're pics look quite similar to where I live now. We're a couple of blocks away the river and I walk my dog along the walkway daily (along with many others). I'll take a pic later and post it! Where exactly are you?


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Lepotaaa....



Hahaha Russian (and Canadian, much had proved it) autumn is such a fest for an eye ) wait till snow drifts


----------



## alla.miss

muchstuff said:


> Lovely, its funny, you're pics look quite similar to where I live now. We're a couple of blocks away the river and I walk my dog along the walkway daily (along with many others). I'll take a pic later and post it! Where exactly are you?



I live nearby Smolensk at the border between Russia and Belorussia. 
Funny enough it’s also my everyday path for walking the dogs, and we have beautiful fields around. 
Hoping my landscape will be mostly pine trees and lakes soon [emoji16]


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful scenery.



The day and the light were just right for a photo [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

So I am starting to have a renewed interest in Bbags again.  I have forgotten how fun — and frustrating — it is to look at the preloved B market.  Such good deals — and such obvious fakes, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So I am starting to have a renewed interest in Bbags again.  I have forgotten how fun — and frustrating — it is to look at the preloved B market.  Such good deals — and such obvious fakes, lol.


any reveals coming up??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> any reveals coming up??



Lol, sticking with my ban (no new bags for the rest of 2018).  But may be planning/looking though.


----------



## Antigone

Aired out my bags today and got reminded that I have all the Balenciaga I wanted - my black with silver HW family (Velo, Hip, City, Town).

Which means....fabulous black bazaar, stop tempting me!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lol, sticking with my ban (no new bags for the rest of 2018).  But may be planning/looking though.


well done!  
i am a weak-willed chicken


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Aired out my bags today and got reminded that I have all the Balenciaga I wanted - my black with silver HW family (Velo, Hip, City, Town).
> 
> Which means....fabulous black bazaar, stop tempting me!!!


if only it was that easy!


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> if only it was that easy!



Not with your pictures!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Not with your pictures!!!


Soorryyy


----------



## Antigone

Hi girls,

Rouge VIF is chevre, right?

Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Rouge VIF is chevre, right?
> 
> Thanks!


yup


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


----------



## peacebabe

What ??? you mean all these while you actually lost interest in Bbags ????? 




Iamminda said:


> So I am starting to have a renewed interest in Bbags again.  I have forgotten how fun — and frustrating — it is to look at the preloved B market.  Such good deals — and such obvious fakes, lol.


----------



## peacebabe

Hm ..... i would rather say "deep pocket chicken" 



ksuromax said:


> well done!
> i am a weak-willed chicken


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> What ??? you mean all these while you actually lost interest in Bbags ?????



Lol, I meant I have a renewed interest in buying more in the future.  I sold some of them this past year.


----------



## peacebabe

Phew ..... that's better ....... buy more ...... buy more .....    



Iamminda said:


> Lol, I meant I have a renewed interest in buying more in the future.  I sold some of them this past year.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> What ??? you mean all these while you actually lost interest in Bbags ?????



I was confused too.


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> So I am starting to have a renewed interest in Bbags again.  I have forgotten how fun — and frustrating — it is to look at the preloved B market.  Such good deals — and such obvious fakes, lol.



I don’t know if I spoke too soon.  Lol.  Using a City today, I had fixed feelings.   I like carrying it on my shoulder with the short strap that it came with.  But I seem to recall that this is bad for the top edge coating because it causes the middle to dip/fold in (please correct me if this is wrong).  Also, I found it hard to unzip because it requires two hands (I don’t like to leave my bag open).  Sigh!  So my complicated love/hate relationship with my Cities continues.  If I hadn’t paid so much for them, I would have sold them already .


----------



## Antigone

[QUOTE="Iamminda, post: 32675860, member: 492384"So my complicated love/hate relationship with my Cities continues.  [/QUOTE]

That's my problem with the City too. The strap falls, and I constantly have to readjust. Then it's a pain to open. When worn, it creates a sausage shape. Too much effort!


----------



## muchstuff

Sigh, I'm carrying my Twiggy and a lot of the same comments apply. IMHO the City, First, Twiggy are really meant to be hand carried. They look fantastic carried like that and none of them hang really well on the shoulder strap. I also think that the short shoulder strap was there to be used when the wearer briefly needed two hands for something, not as a full-time option. The short strap doesn't interfere when you carry by hand or on the arm like a longer strap would, but is there if you need it for a brief time. The bag seems to have been very well thought out IF you carry by hand.  As soon as you try to carry on the shoulder full time, all of the little gripes rise to the surface.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Sigh, I'm carrying my Twiggy and a lot of the same comments apply. IMHO the City, First, Twiggy are really meant to be hand carried. They look fantastic carried like that and none of them hang really well on the shoulder strap. I also think that the short shoulder strap was there to be used when the wearer briefly needed two hands for something, not as a full-time option. The short strap doesn't interfere when you carry by hand or on the arm like a longer strap would, but is there if you need it for a brief time. The bag seems to have been very well thought out IF you carry by hand.  As soon as you try to carry on the shoulder full time, all of the little gripes rise to the surface.



I don’t mind the First as much since it holds less, not quite as wide, and I am more likely to use it on the weekends where I don’t have to do errands.  Please dear Bal authenticators — do not let me buy another City no matter how much I love the color, lol


----------



## peacebabe

You know what? There are so many other more functional style like Papier, Bazar, Cabas. Don't need to stick to the Motor range & City. 



Iamminda said:


> I don’t mind the First as much since it holds less, not quite as wide, and I am more likely to use it on the weekends where I don’t have to do errands.  Please dear Bal authenticators — do not let me buy another City no matter how much I love the color, lol



Yes, I also did mentioned about the easy wears along the top edge when using the shoulder strap. And if using the handles, it will get darken in no time. Either way, there will be damages & that was what makes me moved away from City 




Iamminda said:


> I don’t know if I spoke too soon.  Lol.  Using a City today, I had fixed feelings.   I like carrying it on my shoulder with the short strap that it came with.  But I seem to recall that this is bad for the top edge coating because it causes the middle to dip/fold in (please correct me if this is wrong).  Also, I found it hard to unzip because it requires two hands (I don’t like to leave my bag open).  Sigh!  So my complicated love/hate relationship with my Cities continues.  If I hadn’t paid so much for them, I would have sold them already .



There are people saying that removing the shoulder pad or just move it away may help the bag stays on shoulder 



Antigone said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I'm carrying my Twiggy and a lot of the same comments apply. IMHO the City, First, Twiggy are really meant to be hand carried. They look fantastic carried like that and none of them hang really well on the shoulder strap. I also think that the short shoulder strap was there to be used when the wearer briefly needed two hands for something, not as a full-time option. The short strap doesn't interfere when you carry by hand or on the arm like a longer strap would, but is there if you need it for a brief time. The bag seems to have been very well thought out IF you carry by hand.  As soon as you try to carry on the shoulder full time, all of the little gripes rise to the surface.
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

312 kids this year...Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh My !!!! Is that your house ????????? 



muchstuff said:


> 312 kids this year...Happy Halloween everyone!
> View attachment 4239242
> View attachment 4239244
> View attachment 4239245
> View attachment 4239247
> View attachment 4239248
> 
> View attachment 4239250


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Oh My !!!! Is that your house ?????????


Yup, that's us!


----------



## peacebabe

Halloween is really such a big event in the west ??? Over here, i NEVER see a house decorated during Halloween!!! So you MUST prepare lots of candies to give to the kids?? And they will all come as "ghosts" ???



muchstuff said:


> Yup, that's us!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Halloween is really such a big event in the west ??? Over here, i NEVER see a house decorated during Halloween!!! So you MUST prepare lots of candies to give to the kids?? And they will all come as "ghosts" ???


Some people do nothing, others decorate the hell out of their houses, same as Christmas. We prepared 340 treat bags this year, so I have a few to eat up .  Kids come in every costume imaginable, strangely we had a lot of Harry Potter characters the year, I thought that was done with! Lots of dinosaurs as well. Lots of ghouls too...kids from a year old to I'd guess bout 16. It was great fun, we had a TV set up outside with "Nightmare Before Christmas" playing, everyone loved it.


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure kids love Halloween !!! 300 over kids came????? Do you actually advertise that you are giving away treats bag?? Do you really get trick if you don't give treats???



muchstuff said:


> Some people do nothing, others decorate the hell out of their houses, same as Christmas. We prepared 340 treat bags this year, so I have a few to eat up .  Kids come in every costume imaginable, strangely we had a lot of Harry Potter characters the year, I thought that was done with! Lots of dinosaurs as well. Lots of ghouls too...kids from a year old to I'd guess bout 16. It was great fun, we had a TV set up outside with "Nightmare Before Christmas" playing, everyone loved it.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Im sure kids love Halloween !!! 300 over kids came????? Do you actually advertise that you are giving away treats bag?? Do you really get trick if you don't give treats???


No advertising, everyone gives away some form of candy. No tricks either, just a bunch of kids dressed up and acquiring tons of sugar . We live in an area that's well-lit, flat streets, wide sidewalks. People will bring their kids to areas like that because its relatively safe for them to go door to door without a lot of supervision.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> 312 kids this year...Happy Halloween everyone!
> View attachment 4239242
> View attachment 4239244
> View attachment 4239245
> View attachment 4239247
> View attachment 4239248
> 
> View attachment 4239250



Amazing decorations and amazing turnout!!!  I am so impressed by how great your house looks.  We have no decorations — and zero trick or treater this year,   We have been at our current place for about 6 years — average turnout 5-10 kids (we are a kid friendly neighborhood but for some reason, kids don’t come knocking on doors on our little street, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Amazing decorations and amazing turnout!!!  I am so impressed by how great your house looks.  We have no decorations — and zero trick or treater this year,   We have been at our current place for about 6 years — average turnout 5-10 kids (we are a kid friendly neighborhood but for some reason, kids don’t come knocking on doors on our little street, lol)


For the twenty five or so years we lived in our last neighbourhood we averaged about 7 kids a year. Busy street, not well lit, big hedges. Here we're a destination neighbourhood and I love it.


----------



## peacebabe

It sounds so FUN !!! It's a blessing to give !!! 



muchstuff said:


> No advertising, everyone gives away some form of candy. No tricks either, just a bunch of kids dressed up and acquiring tons of sugar . We live in an area that's well-lit, flat streets, wide sidewalks. People will bring their kids to areas like that because its relatively safe for them to go door to door without a lot of supervision.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It sounds so FUN !!! It's a blessing to give !!!


It really is a ton of fun. I've always loved Halloween!


----------



## missholly1212

muchstuff said:


> 312 kids this year...Happy Halloween everyone!
> View attachment 4239242
> View attachment 4239244
> View attachment 4239245
> View attachment 4239247
> View attachment 4239248
> 
> View attachment 4239250



Gosh, did you scare many kids. Halloween is not as big where I live.


----------



## ksuromax

Much, that's amazing!!! 
We never have kids in our place, but our kids go to the neighbours block and trick-or-treat-ing there with a bunch of their friends, and this year we decided to take a small part in this, we decorated our car, i downloaded creepy sounds and put sweets inside the open car boot, it was fun, when kids were going deep inside the trunk to reach for the sweets, some got scared by the horrible sounds from the dark depth of the car


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Much, that's amazing!!!
> We never have kids in our place, but our kids go to the neighbours block and trick-or-treat-ing there with a bunch of their friends, and this year we decided to take a small part in this, we decorated our car, i downloaded creepy sounds and put sweets inside the open car boot, it was fun, when kids were going deep inside the trunk to reach for the sweets, some got scared by the horrible sounds from the dark depth of the car



If I were a kid, I would be scared to reach in there, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

missholly1212 said:


> Gosh, did you scare many kids. Halloween is not as big where I live.



Some of the littlest ones were a bit scared!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Much, that's amazing!!!
> We never have kids in our place, but our kids go to the neighbours block and trick-or-treat-ing there with a bunch of their friends, and this year we decided to take a small part in this, we decorated our car, i downloaded creepy sounds and put sweets inside the open car boot, it was fun, when kids were going deep inside the trunk to reach for the sweets, some got scared by the horrible sounds from the dark depth of the car



Great idea!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> If I were a kid, I would be scared to reach in there, lol.


one lil boy got fully inside and swept ALL the sweets, looked out and asked if we had any more   
not creepy sounds, nor scary eyes in the dark corner of the boot, nor web with spiders had any effect on him!


----------



## alla.miss

muchstuff said:


> Yup, that's us!



Omg!!! Spooookie!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Much, that's amazing!!!
> We never have kids in our place, but our kids go to the neighbours block and trick-or-treat-ing there with a bunch of their friends, and this year we decided to take a small part in this, we decorated our car, i downloaded creepy sounds and put sweets inside the open car boot, it was fun, when kids were going deep inside the trunk to reach for the sweets, some got scared by the horrible sounds from the dark depth of the car



Hahaha must have been a big fun.. for you, not the kids [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Hahaha must have been a big fun.. for you, not the kids [emoji16]


oh, totally! 
i told my DH the day before - I need to have some fun, too, so beware, kiddies!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> 312 kids this year...Happy Halloween everyone!
> View attachment 4239242
> View attachment 4239244
> View attachment 4239245
> View attachment 4239247
> View attachment 4239248
> 
> View attachment 4239250



OMG!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Antigone

For those with Town -- do you have a hard time with the zipper?


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> For those with Town -- do you have a hard time with the zipper?



Not really.  It is easier than with my City Bags since it is less wide.  But I think I have to use both hands though to steady the bag/other zipper.  I am not using mine right now so I will have to pay attention next time.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Not really.  It is easier than with my City Bags since it is less wide.  But I think I have to use both hands though to steady the bag/other zipper.  I am not using mine right now so I will have to pay attention next time.



Thanks! Mine doesn't glide that well. And yeah, need to use both hands just like City.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Yes, I also did mentioned about the easy wears along the top edge when using the shoulder strap. And if using the handles, it will get darken in no time. Either way, there will be damages & that was what makes me moved away from City



I was wondering if wear along the top edge would also happen if I use a longer strap (such as the Town strap) with my City?  Thanks .   (I am just feeling frustrated with not being able to make the City more functional — also frustrated that I can’t even get half of what I paid for them, 1/3 if I am lucky .  Am in a purge/irritable mode, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I was wondering if wear along the top edge would also happen if I use a longer strap (such as the Town strap) with my City?  Thanks .   (I am just feeling frustrated with not being able to make the City more functional — also frustrated that I can’t even get half of what I paid for them, 1/3 if I am lucky .  Am in a purge/irritable mode, lol).


You know if you sold right now you wouldn't get what you want for it so why not wear it in a style that works for you and never mind the sealant?   The bag's meant to be used after all and everything shows wear in time so enjoy it now!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> You know if you sold right now you wouldn't get what you want for it so why not wear it in a style that works for you and never mind the sealant?   The bag's meant to be used after all and everything shows wear in time so enjoy it now!



Ok thanks MS .  I will try to see if I can make them work with a long strap.  It just feels like the longer I wait, the older the bags get and the lower the value, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks MS .  I will try to see if I can make them work with a long strap.  It just feels like the longer I wait, the older the bags get and the lower the value, lol.


I do see your point, if thats how you feel then sell for what you can get. I've noticed that the only bags that seem to list for higher prices are the newer ones, but I'm not following them to see if they're actually selling at those prices...


----------



## ksuromax

They say Demna is not creative??? Look at PRADA  
it did take me some time to realise it IS Prada
https://www.ounass.ae/shop-prada-black-stretch-high-top-sneakers-212149010.html


----------



## peacebabe

This is so innovative !! 



ksuromax said:


> Much, that's amazing!!!
> We never have kids in our place, but our kids go to the neighbours block and trick-or-treat-ing there with a bunch of their friends, and this year we decided to take a small part in this, we decorated our car, i downloaded creepy sounds and put sweets inside the open car boot, it was fun, when kids were going deep inside the trunk to reach for the sweets, some got scared by the horrible sounds from the dark depth of the car


----------



## peacebabe

I don't think the long strap will help much unless you use it xbody as it will thus "stretch out" the bag end to end



Iamminda said:


> I was wondering if wear along the top edge would also happen if I use a longer strap (such as the Town strap) with my City?  Thanks .   (I am just feeling frustrated with not being able to make the City more functional — also frustrated that I can’t even get half of what I paid for them, 1/3 if I am lucky .  Am in a purge/irritable mode, lol).


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> I don't think the long strap will help much unless you use it xbody as it will thus "stretch out" the bag end to end



I do believe the City will curve with short or long strap, but the length, if it puts the bag at or below your hip, would seem to create that wider curve that Peace is talking about.  It's carrying it with that tight curve that most likely roughens up the sealant.  
Maybe you could experiment.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I do see your point, if thats how you feel then sell for what you can get. I've noticed that the only bags that seem to list for higher prices are the newer ones, but I'm not following them to see if they're actually selling at those prices...



I've been watching a few newer bags (ones that I would like but won't be paying top dollar for).  A few are selling, but more are not selling, and yet the prices still don't come down....  City bags (especially sought after ones) that are in nice condition & at the right price always seem to sell relatively quickly


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've been watching a few newer bags (ones that I would like but won't be paying top dollar for).  A few are selling, but more are not selling, and yet the prices still don't come down....  City bags (especially sought after ones) that are in nice condition & at the right price always seem to sell relatively quickly


The prices of the first graffiti Cities are stupidly high...


----------



## PinkTulip

I'm wondering if any Bal ladies can help. I think Balenciaga is what made me sign up to the forum over 10 years ago, and I recently got back into it mostly because of a bag I think is now discontinued--the Traveller backpack.

What is anyone's experience with the Balenciaga traveller backpack? I can't decide between the extra small and the small? Do you recommend a particular size--I just don't want the bag to look mini on my back. How do you feel about them generally--anything of note?

TIA!


----------



## alla.miss

PinkTulip said:


> I'm wondering if any Bal ladies can help. I think Balenciaga is what made me sign up to the forum over 10 years ago, and I recently got back into it mostly because of a bag I think is now discontinued--the Traveller backpack.
> 
> What is anyone's experience with the Balenciaga traveller backpack? I can't decide between the extra small and the small? Do you recommend a particular size--I just don't want the bag to look mini on my back. How do you feel about them generally--anything of note?
> 
> TIA!



Hi there! I used to have the traveller backpack in XS then "exchanged" it for S. I find the XS is too small, although it fits the min necessities (phone, keys, small wallet, lipstick..), but nothing more. The S size is much more practical and it is not bulky at all, it can fit a 0,5L water bottle for example or a thin cardigan, some other bits. This is of course concerning the women's traveller backpack, because the men's one is super huge for a lady 
Also depending what height you are. I'm personally medium height.


----------



## PinkTulip

alla.miss said:


> Hi there! I used to have the traveller backpack in XS then "exchanged" it for S. I find the XS is too small, although it fits the min necessities (phone, keys, small wallet, lipstick..), but nothing more. The S size is much more practical and it is not bulky at all, it can fit a 0,5L water bottle for example or a thin cardigan, some other bits. This is of course concerning the women's traveller backpack, because the men's one is super huge for a lady
> Also depending what height you are. I'm personally medium height.


Thank so much for your help!
I'm also average height--I judging from what you're saying I think I should get the small. Now, where to find one? They are not easy to find--at least online. I would like black with gold because I have so many black with silver bags--open to either though!


----------



## alla.miss

PinkTulip said:


> Thank so much for your help!
> I'm also average height--I judging from what you're saying I think I should get the small. Now, where to find one? They are not easy to find--at least online. I would like black with gold because I have so many black with silver bags--open to either though!



Where are you located?


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> Thank so much for your help!
> I'm also average height--I judging from what you're saying I think I should get the small. Now, where to find one? They are not easy to find--at least online. I would like black with gold because I have so many black with silver bags--open to either though!


There's one with silver HW on Rebag 15% off for Black Friday weekend.
https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...classic-traveler-s-backpack-leather8787321525


----------



## PinkTulip

alla.miss said:


> Where are you located?


I'm in NYC. Might be time to hit the streets for this and not online.



muchstuff said:


> There's one with silver HW on Rebag 15% off for Black Friday weekend.
> https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...classic-traveler-s-backpack-leather8787321525



Thanks so much--I missed this to get the deal this weekend but I want a slightly different version!


----------



## muchstuff

PinkTulip said:


> I'm in NYC. Might be time to hit the streets for this and not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much--I missed this to get the deal this weekend but I want a slightly different version!


Post a pic of the one you want?


----------



## alla.miss

muchstuff said:


> Post a pic of the one you want?


I think the one you posted is a men's version, which is very large, at least to my liking, I tried it on.
She wants the one like mine


----------



## alla.miss

PinkTulip said:


> I'm in NYC. Might be time to hit the streets for this and not online.


I would check out ebay and therealreal, also feel free to get it authenticated by the lovely Bal ladies at "authenticate this Balenciaga" thread


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> I think the one you posted is a men's version, which is very large, at least to my liking, I tried it on.
> She wants the one like mine
> View attachment 4264387


Got it, thanks!


----------



## PinkTulip

alla.miss said:


> I think the one you posted is a men's version, which is very large, at least to my liking, I tried it on.
> She wants the one like mine
> View attachment 4264387


YESSSSS this is the one I want! _EXAAAACTLY_, like that-- with gold or silver hardware.
@alla.miss and @muchstuff--thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## beauxgoris

This is very random, but does anyone know if the 2003 D tag pewter hardware hobo bags came in a very dark navy version?


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> This is very random, but does anyone know if the 2003 D tag pewter hardware hobo bags came in a very dark navy version?


There were navy bags in 01 and 02 according to RDC...hopefully someone else knows about 03!


----------



## Jennifer Curreri

Help me decide 
I’ve been wanting a city bag for such a long time and am ready to finally to pull the trigger but I can’t decide. I’m looking for something to use everyday and debating between: Black with black hardware, black with rose gold, blue or this grey ombré. Any advice??


----------



## A1aGypsy

That ombré one is TDF. If only I could find one of those in Canada. ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Jennifer Curreri said:


> Help me decide
> I’ve been wanting a city bag for such a long time and am ready to finally to pull the trigger but I can’t decide. I’m looking for something to use everyday and debating between: Black with black hardware, black with rose gold, blue or this grey ombré. Any advice??


Ombre!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ombre!



+1!


----------



## Jennifer Curreri

ksuromax said:


> Ombre!


Thanks. I do love that one although I’ve never seen it before. It seems like it’s pretty rare.


----------



## ksuromax

Jennifer Curreri said:


> Thanks. I do love that one although I’ve never seen it before. It seems like it’s pretty rare.


it is rare, and it is calf


----------



## ColdSteel

Just pulled the trigger on my first Bal Bag!! 

Now I sit and play the waiting game for my preloved Papier zip around A4 in a delicious black/jaune fluo combo. 

Was looking for a bag with a zip top but this shape! I can't even! And the way that jaune fluo peekaboos! I can't wait to join the club.


----------



## muchstuff

ColdSteel said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first Bal Bag!!
> 
> Now I sit and play the waiting game for my preloved Papier zip around A4 in a delicious black/jaune fluo combo.
> 
> Was looking for a bag with a zip top but this shape! I can't even! And the way that jaune fluo peekaboos! I can't wait to join the club.


Great colour combo congrats and welcome!


----------



## Mpeb

ladies, please help me decide which of the beauties should i buy:
small classic city or blackout city?

thanks..


----------



## muchstuff

Happy New Year everyone! Wishing you all a great 2019!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Happy New Year, all! Thanks for all of the great Bal photos, advice and info this past year.


----------



## muchstuff

Happy Chinese New Year to all celebrants!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Lunar Year!!


----------



## Cinnamon718

Do most people wait for a sale or just pay full retail? Do you get them from a dept store or right from Bal? I want to buy a ME bag but I'm trying to find out the best way to do it.


----------



## muchstuff

Small weather change...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Small weather change...
> View attachment 4337549


Christmas is coming back?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Christmas is coming back?


Here it is now...no end in sight and more forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here it is now...no end in sight and more forecast for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 4337626


looks magical!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Snow brings out his inner husky...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Snow brings out his inner husky...
> View attachment 4338674



OMG!!!  Much your pooch is totally adorable!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG!!!  Much your pooch is totally adorable!


Thank you. Sadly he has metastatic cancer although he’s currently doing quite well.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Snow brings out his inner husky...
> View attachment 4338674



Adorbs! I love sweaters on dogs.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Thank you. Sadly he has metastatic cancer although he’s currently doing quite well.



I am so sorry to hear this 
The short lifespan of dogs outside of any illness is always in the back of my mind.
I cannot say why since I have never had one, but I have always had a soft spot for the standard poodle, so I always melt when I see picks of your beautiful fur baby


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I am so sorry to hear this
> The short lifespan of dogs outside of any illness is always in the back of my mind.
> I cannot say why since I have never had one, but I have always had a soft spot for the standard poodle, so I always melt when I see picks of your beautiful fur baby


Thanks my friend. He really is currently doing quite well but there's not much that can be done I've been told, his form of adrenal carcinoma is rare, in dogs or humans. Its all about quality of life at this point so I'm hoping for another year at least but have to take it a day at a time...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. He really is currently doing quite well but there's not much that can be done I've been told, his form of adrenal carcinoma is rare, in dogs or humans. Its all about quality of life at this point so I'm hoping for another year at least but have to take it a day at a time...



Oh dear,  @muchstuff. I hope he has many days filled with treats, sweaters, and walks with you. They certainly are precious family.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh dear,  @muchstuff. I hope he has many days filled with treats, sweaters, and walks with you. They certainly are precious family.


Thanks .


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. He really is currently doing quite well but there's not much that can be done I've been told, his form of adrenal carcinoma is rare, in dogs or humans. Its all about quality of life at this point so I'm hoping for another year at least but have to take it a day at a time...



I hope too that you have at the very least another year together 
Very true about their quality of life when they have an incurable illness.  Looking back I have been guilty of trying to hold on for too long, when I should have made that trip to the vet much sooner.  Have promised myself I won't do that again with our current pets when that time comes, but knowing me it will be a battle...
How old is your dear boy? xx


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I hope too that you have at the very least another year together
> Very true about their quality of life when they have an incurable illness.  Looking back I have been guilty of trying to hold on for too long, when I should have made that trip to the vet much sooner.  Have promised myself I won't do that again with our current pets when that time comes, but knowing me it will be a battle...
> How old is your dear boy? xx


My lovely boy will be twelve this June.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh Much ....... reading this message just made me .... .... I don't know what to say but i know he's in loving hands and it's definitely a blessing that you guys have each other. 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. He really is currently doing quite well but there's not much that can be done I've been told, his form of adrenal carcinoma is rare, in dogs or humans. Its all about quality of life at this point so I'm hoping for another year at least but have to take it a day at a time...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Oh Much ....... reading this message just made me .... .... I don't know what to say but i know he's in loving hands and it's definitely a blessing that you guys have each other.


Thanks my dear. We'll just take it as it comes.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Thank you. Sadly he has metastatic cancer although he’s currently doing quite well.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>


Thanks my dear, he's still doing well so we're hoping the tumors are really slow growing, as they seem to be so far.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my dear, he's still doing well so we're hoping the tumors are really slow growing, as they seem to be so far.


He's a gorgeous boy


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> He's a gorgeous boy


He is that


----------



## muchstuff

He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 #foreverloved


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...
> View attachment 4364634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreverloved


Oh no.   

I'm sorry, much


----------



## Conni618

Oh no.  There are no words. I’m wanting to put my arms around you both.


----------



## ksuromax

so sorry for your tremendous loss, Much  so heartbreaking ...


----------



## Rumbabird

So so sorry to hear about your beloved boy [emoji177][emoji177][emoji26]


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...
> View attachment 4364634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreverloved



Oh No, Muchstuff! I'm so sorry to hear this; they truly are family, only without all of the family drama, so better. What a lovely picture of him. HUGS from afar.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...
> View attachment 4364634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreverloved[emoji813]


Oh no! I'm so so sorry! I lost two dogs in the last year and a half. I feel your pain. May he rest in peace!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...
> View attachment 4364634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreverloved



I am sorry to hear this, dear muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sorry to hear this, dear muchstuff.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I'm sorry, much





Conni618 said:


> Oh no.  There are no words. I’m wanting to put my arms around you both.





ksuromax said:


> so sorry for your tremendous loss, Much  so heartbreaking ...





Rumbabird said:


> So so sorry to hear about your beloved boy [emoji177][emoji177][emoji26]





Kimbashop said:


> Oh No, Muchstuff! I'm so sorry to hear this; they truly are family, only without all of the family drama, so better. What a lovely picture of him. HUGS from afar.





houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I'm so so sorry! I lost two dogs in the last year and a half. I feel your pain. May he rest in peace!


Thank you, everyone


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> He was doing so well, then suddenly tonight it all went wrong...
> View attachment 4364634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreverloved



Oh my goodness, I am choking up right now, I am so very sorry to hear this 
He looks so beautiful in your photo.  May he rest in peace.  I just really hadn't expected to hear this so soon.


----------



## vsmvrat

Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh my goodness, I am choking up right now, I am so very sorry to hear this
> He looks so beautiful in your photo.  May he rest in peace.  I just really hadn't expected to hear this so soon.


Thank you, I still can't quite believe he's gone.


----------



## muchstuff

vsmvrat said:


> Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


She's not the only one. I really don't know what you can do other than watermark all future photos so they're not usable.


----------



## balnoob

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I still can't quite believe he's gone.


I am so sorry to hear the bad news : (((


----------



## muchstuff

balnoob said:


> I am so sorry to hear the bad news : (((


Thank you❤️


----------



## chowlover2

I am so sorry Muchstuff. Sending lots of virtual hugs and purple kisses from my brood.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I am so sorry Muchstuff. Sending lots of virtual hugs and purple kisses from my brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366667


That's lovely, thank you!


----------



## scandalspk

i just wanted to buy b bags where I can found b bags ?


----------



## carollovescesc

Hey Huns, can anyone share their preferences between the Small and Normal sized City bags pls.. I recently sold my City in the normal size as it was too big for my day to day. But I love the short strap on the regular sized and so I’m confused now! Hehe.. The small is currently on my wish list so wanted to know your thoughts! TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

nobody knows better than you what would work best for YOU 
we all are different, and have our own preferences, hence, as they say, to each his own 
you need to go to the boutique and try on a few, and figure out which size will be perfect for YOU 
Good luck!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi thread, I'm going about looking for a bright, fairly new city and I want the vibrato leather.  Does Bal still use that term?  The leathers used to be either agneau, clever or vibrato.  I don't see descriptions like that anymore on the new bags (but I am not looking for new).


----------



## ksuromax

Michelle1x said:


> Hi thread, I'm going about looking for a bright, fairly new city and I want the vibrato leather.  Does Bal still use that term?  The leathers used to be either agneau, clever or vibrato.  I don't see descriptions like that anymore on the new bags (but I am not looking for new).


i guess you mean chevre, which is goatskin, and calfskin. Vibrato was one of a few calfskins used over the years, it had distinctive grainy texture and came with shiny silver, or gold hardware.
another calfskin option to mention is Blackout, City without any hardware, it was made in yummy calfskin and has very many fans


----------



## Michelle1x

ksuromax said:


> i guess you mean chevre, which is goatskin, and calfskin. Vibrato was one of a few calfskins used over the years, it had distinctive grainy texture and came with shiny silver, or gold hardware.
> another calfskin option to mention is Blackout, City without any hardware, it was made in yummy calfskin and has very many fans


Lol, yeah chevre!  Dang spell checker.
Oh so vibrato is something of a rare limited edition then?  No wonder I can't find it.


----------



## ksuromax

Michelle1x said:


> Lol, yeah chevre!  Dang spell checker.
> Oh so vibrato is something of a rare limited edition then?  No wonder I can't find it.


well, not THAT rare, but yes, they were made for a short period of time, hence not many of them were made overall, comparing to, let's say, agneau, that are made every year and are the core of permanent collection. 
Not all sellers in the secondary market know the term 'vibrato', hence not all listings will be easy to pull up by simple search. 
But keep checking all usual resellers sites, and eb@y, and it will pop up somewhere


----------



## ayxyao

hi purse sisters! I'm thinking of having my Bal cleaned, recolored and fix the edges. will the authenticity be compromised if I do that?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> hi purse sisters! I'm thinking of having my Bal cleaned, recolored and fix the edges. will the authenticity be compromised if I do that?


If you mean by recolouring it you're changing the colour then yes it will. It may also compromise the feel of your leather. A careful rehabbing by someone qualified is fine, cleaning and repairs, if done well, are fine.


----------



## leesharon

I see a couple of recent posts asking for Balenciaga handbag pricing across countries so figured I share some data I found. Prices below are for the regular Classic City handbag in US$ dollar (converted using today's exchange rate). Excludes any tax e.g., VAT/GST/Sales Tax. 

Source: http://handbag-prices.com/balenciaga/classic-city/

Interesting to see that Europe is nearly $1K+ cheaper compared to Hong Kong. 

Italy US$ 1,462
Spain US$ 1,474
Netherlands US$ 1,474
France US$ 1,486
Germany US$ 1,499
United Kingdom US$ 1,548
South Korea US$ 1,962
China US$ 2,168
United States US$ 2,190
Japan US$ 2,215
Hong Kong US$ 2,280


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi guys, question for you all - on the metal plate (amp plate) bags.  Are those considered ridiculously old and out of style now?  Bal doesn't seem to make them anymore, and used ones are available at cheap prices, unlike the metallic edge that are still currant.  Tia!


----------



## ksuromax

comparing to ME, or Bazar, they probably are old (age wise) but not 'ridiculously' 
comparing to flat hw First - young and fresh like spring chicks
if your question is if they are outdated, then MY answer will be - NO
i have Bals made in 2005, and i love and use them
Plate line was made in gorgeous smooth butter soft calfskin, and their very clean lines and minimalistic design is timeless and absolutely contemporary. IMHO


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> comparing to ME, or Bazar, they probably are old (age wise) but not 'ridiculously'
> comparing to flat hw First - young and fresh like spring chicks
> if your question is if they are outdated, then MY answer will be - NO
> i have Bals made in 2005, and i love and use them
> Plate line was made in gorgeous smooth butter soft calfskin, and their very clean lines and minimalistic design is timeless and absolutely contemporary. IMHO





Michelle1x said:


> Hi guys, question for you all - on the metal plate (amp plate) bags.  Are those considered ridiculously old and out of style now?  Bal doesn't seem to make them anymore, and used ones are available at cheap prices, unlike the metallic edge that are still currant.  Tia!



What she said!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## hkmgummy

Hi!  Does anyone know if Balenciaga still makes the Velo?  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

hkmgummy said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know if Balenciaga still makes the Velo?  Thanks!


I think there were still a few around at the beginning of 2018 but I haven't seen a Velo for awhile. Pretty sure that was the end of them.


----------



## hkmgummy

muchstuff said:


> I think there were still a few around at the beginning of 2018 but I haven't seen a Velo for awhile. Pretty sure that was the end of them.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## muchstuff

hkmgummy said:


> Thanks for the info!


Still some great ones on the pre-loved circuit though!


----------



## balsgirls_loveit

Hello ladies and gents,

I am new to this forum so please point me in the right direction.

I just purchased a Papier tote from a consignment store here in Canada and I am seeing a lot of red flags that point to it being a fake.

Where can I ask questions about fakes and what to do? Thanks a million


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

balsgirls_loveit said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> 
> I am new to this forum so please point me in the right direction.
> 
> I just purchased a Papier tote from a consignment store here in Canada and I am seeing a lot of red flags that point to it being a fake.
> 
> Where can I ask questions about fakes and what to do? Thanks a million


Here is where you can ask about authenticity. Have a look in the thread to see what pics are necessary. Good luck!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-831#post-33111455


----------



## Kristinaph

Hi. I am new here and I am planning to my first my b bag. I am just torn as to what size would be great for everyday use? as I find the classic city too big. Thank youuu


----------



## houseof999

Kristinaph said:


> Hi. I am new here and I am planning to my first my b bag. I am just torn as to what size would be great for everyday use? as I find the classic city too big. Thank youuu


I had the same issue with the classic City. I was advised by fayden to look into First and City small. I have two first bags now. It's smaller and just right for me. I also just bought a metro style and love it! I just received it today and thanks to @muchstuff you can see how it looks. It's a lot more spacious than the first bags though. For reference I'm only 5'1"


----------



## Kristinaph

houseof999 said:


> I had the same issue with the classic City. I was advised by fayden to look into First and City small. I have two first bags now. It's smaller and just right for me. I also just bought a metro style and love it! I just received it today and thanks to @muchstuff you can see how it looks. It's a lot more spacious than the first bags though. For reference I'm only 5'1"
> View attachment 4461140




Great bag. Do you have a photo of your first when worn? I am 5'3. Thank you so much.


----------



## houseof999

Kristinaph said:


> Great bag. Do you have a photo of your first when worn? I am 5'3. Thank you so much.


I don't sorry.


----------



## houseof999

Here's a pic from YC of a First on a mannequin.


----------



## houseof999

Kristinaph said:


> Great bag. Do you have a photo of your first when worn? I am 5'3. Thank you so much.


Hey I also wanted to show you this pic as I don't know how much you carry. The metro is a lot roomier than the First. I consider the First style for taking just the essentials. Hope this helps!


----------



## ayxyao

Hi. I own a Balenciaga with G21 and recently I purchased a pre loved Classic city. Is the strap of the classic city narrower than the G21?


----------



## muchstuff

ayxyao said:


> Hi. I own a Balenciaga with G21 and recently I purchased a pre loved Classic city. Is the strap of the classic city narrower than the G21?


Yes it is. The G21 is wider, presumably to help with the extra weight.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is. The G21 is wider, presumably to help with the extra weight.


Ok thanks @missfiggy .


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> This is very random, but does anyone know if the 2003 D tag pewter hardware hobo bags came in a very dark navy version?


@beauxgoris I have an answer! Corey mentions an 03 midnight blue First with pewter HW in a post from 2014...The post was in answer to a question from...YOU. You had asked if she had downsized her collection and she started listing her bags. See post 185.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...balenciaga-style.202148/page-13#post-26331246


----------



## iqaganda

Hello there. Probably noob question for someone new in Balenciaga.. how can you tell a black from anthracite city? Besides from the colour, what about the leather stitching on the handles? Do they have different colours for the leather stitchings?


----------



## ksuromax

iqaganda said:


> Hello there. Probably noob question for someone new in Balenciaga.. how can you tell a black from anthracite city? Besides from the colour, what about the leather stitching on the handles? Do they have different colours for the leather stitchings?


the colour of the leather is different
Black Bal would have 1000 in the serial which stands for black 
Anthra is 1202, but not all bags, especially older ones, have the colour code


----------



## iqaganda

ksuromax said:


> the colour of the leather is different
> Black Bal would have 1000 in the serial which stands for black
> Anthra is 1202, but not all bags, especially older ones, have the colour code



Thank you! I just found mine.


----------



## Yuki85

Hello everyone, just a simple question: has the work bag been discontinued?  thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Yuki85 said:


> Hello everyone, just a simple question: has the work bag been discontinued?  thank you!


Yes it has, I want to say somewhere around 2016 but I don't have the exact date of the last season.


----------



## Yuki85

muchstuff said:


> Yes it has, I want to say somewhere around 2016 but I don't have the exact date of the last season.


 thank you for this info! I am regretting not buying it on time! It is pity as the leather of Balenciaga is soo yummy!


----------



## muchstuff

Yuki85 said:


> thank you for this info! I am regretting not buying it on time! It is pity as the leather of Balenciaga is soo yummy!


Lots of them out there on the pre-loved market...


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could I please ask which year/season the X before the last set of numbers on the new leather tag refers to?


----------



## muchstuff

Indiana said:


> Hi, could I please ask which year/season the X before the last set of numbers on the new leather tag refers to?


S/S 2019.


----------



## Indiana

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2019.



Thank you so much, Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Indiana said:


> Thank you so much, Muchstuff!


Most welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

Lunch at one of the local wineries in the Okanagan...


----------



## muchstuff

Wine country BC...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine country BC...


WOW! Beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW! Beautiful.


Late afternoon view from our property.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524342
> 
> Late afternoon view from our property.


Can I come?  I spent half the day on a sunny beach with my kids today but still my heart often longs for real forests, chill air and the Northern wide open spaces.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can I come?  I spent half the day on a sunny beach with my kids today but still my heart often longs for real forests, chill air and the Northern wide open spaces.


Still pretty warm here, about 25 Celsius during the day, but fall’s in the air. We have about 3.5 acres that one day will have a house on it, right now it’s summer visits only. We have a one bedroom trailer parked here and it’s a lovely spot!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at one of the local wineries in the Okanagan...



So glad you are having a lovely time.  The scenery is just so beautiful.  And your delicious lunch — drooling here, I love everything on the plate (except the feta, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> So glad you are having a lovely time.  The scenery is just so beautiful.  And your delicious lunch — drooling here, I love everything on the plate (except the feta, lol).


Goat cheese not feta  goat cheese on everything out here.


----------



## ayxyao

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524342
> 
> Late afternoon view from our property.


This is beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at one of the local wineries in the Okanagan...





muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine country BC...





muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524342
> 
> Late afternoon view from our property.


breathtaking and mindblowing!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> breathtaking and mindblowing!!!





ayxyao said:


> This is beautiful


Thanks ladies, we love it!


----------



## houseof999

Has anyone seen anything in 2005 Apple green for sale?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Has anyone seen anything in 2005 Apple green for sale?


There was a City on eBay not long ago, it's been off and on for ages...not sure if it's still there or not.

EDIT: looks like it's gone again but it may be back, it's happened before.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Has anyone seen anything in 2005 Apple green for sale?


Weird but it was just posted on the "finds" thread by @atlantis1982 ...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...769132?hash=item1cd8c3682c:g:7B8AAOSwkhxcs-n9


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Weird but it was just posted on the "finds" thread by @atlantis1982 ...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...769132?hash=item1cd8c3682c:g:7B8AAOSwkhxcs-n9


Thank you. I have been watching that one. I saw that one but I'm more interested in smaller size like the first, or a twiggy or mini twiggy or even a clutch, coin purse etc. I don't even know all the styles that were released in that color but I know I don't want the day bag style.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I have been watching that one. I saw that one but I'm more interested in smaller size like the first, or a twiggy or mini twiggy or even a clutch, coin purse etc. I don't even know all the styles that were released in that color but I know I don't want the day bag style.


I'll keep an eye out, I think there was a twiggy awhile ago so these things do show up.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I'll keep an eye out, I think there was a twiggy awhile ago so these things do show up.


Thank you. I was searching on the web and came across a listing on an auction site where the seller was actively entertaining offers. There aren't enough pictures but I suspect it's a fake judging by the bale.

https://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-a...5306-58310.s?ic4=GalleryView-Thumbnail-071515


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I was searching on the web and came across a listing on an auction site where the seller was actively entertaining offers. There aren't enough pictures but I suspect it's a fake judging by the bale.
> 
> https://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-a...5306-58310.s?ic4=GalleryView-Thumbnail-071515


Fake indeed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> Has anyone seen anything in 2005 Apple green for sale?


I've never seen any slg in Apple on the pre-owned market, only City:s. And a fake First. Will keep it in mind when looking for my own HG and PM if I see anything.


----------



## anasanfran

Cardi B's lyrics on Bodak Yellow...cracks me up...hee hee

"Now I like dollars, I like diamonds
I like stunting, I like shining
I like million dollar deals
Where's my pen, bi**h I'm signin'
*I like those Balenciagas
The ones that look like socks*"


----------



## muchstuff

I can't find my wedding rings...the main diamond fell out a few years ago and since I was having hand surgery I put them away with a couple other rings so haven't worn them for years. Thought I'd like to get it fixed and wear them again but WHERE ARE THEY   ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I can't find my wedding rings...the main diamond fell out a few years ago and since I was having hand surgery I put them away with a couple other rings so haven't worn them for years. Thought I'd like to get it fixed and wear them again but WHERE ARE THEY   ...



Did you put all your valuables somewhere when you moved a couple of years back?   I am sure you will find them eventually—good luck .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Did you put all your valuables somewhere when you moved a couple of years back?   I am sure you will find them eventually—good luck .


I don't have much in the way of valuable jewellery...the only things missing are my wedding bands and the other two rings I took off at the same time...hopefully they turn up somewhere but there aren't very many places they can be .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I don't have much in the way of valuable jewellery...the only things missing are my wedding bands and the other two rings I took off at the same time...hopefully they turn up somewhere but there aren't very many places they can be .



Be sure to check all pockets (clothes and purses, lol).  Hope you find them soon.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Be sure to check all pockets (clothes and purses, lol).  Hope you find them soon.


Thanks my friend. They were on the bottom shelf in my night table before we moved...that's the last I remember .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. They were on the bottom shelf in my night table before we moved...that's the last I remember .


could you have put them in a "safe place" during move? something like a sugar bowl? a rice jar/tin? a spare make-up case? sothing where you would DEFININITELY find it once unpack??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> could you have put them in a "safe place" during move? something like a sugar bowl? a rice jar/tin? a spare make-up case? sothing where you would DEFININITELY find it once unpack??


Knowing me I put them in a "safe" place. Problem is I never remember where the safe place is. I guess I'll have to unpack some of the stuff still in storage...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Knowing me I put them in a "safe" place. Problem is I never remember where the safe place is. I guess I'll have to unpack some of the stuff still in storage...


that's exactly what i do, too


----------



## JenJBS

I found a website that is supposedly selling Balenciaga City Tote bags. The price is $245... And the colors don't match what I see on a google image search for Balenciaga City bags. I'm thinking the site is selling fakes... What are your thoughts? Any chance they are selling genuine bags for $245? I'm including a pic of the interior tag that is supposed to show it is authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I found a website that is supposedly selling Balenciaga City Tote bags. The price is $245... And the colors don't match what I see on a google image search for Balenciaga City bags. I'm thinking the site is selling fakes... What are your thoughts? Any chance they are selling genuine bags for $245? I'm including a pic of the interior tag that is supposed to show it is authentic.


Absolutely fake.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely fake.


Thanks @muchstuff . Everything about it seemed sketchy.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks @muchstuff . Everything about it seemed sketchy.


If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## houseof999

I was searching for a specific color and stumbled on to a site that is selling bracelets for $20 something and they have over 600 of them. That can't be a legit site, can it? 
Just tried again and it no longer working so I guess that answers it! Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I was searching for a specific color and stumbled on to a site that is selling bracelets for $20 something and they have over 600 of them. That can't be a legit site, can it?
> Just tried again and it no longer working so I guess that answers it! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552905


Read my answer to the last post


----------



## houseof999

Sigh. Day bags are too big for me. Or else I would've bought it already. Apple green Day bag $575 NMA. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264181638119


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Sigh. Day bags are too big for me. Or else I would've bought it already. Apple green Day bag $575 NMA.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264181638119


Put it on the Bal finds thread?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Sigh. Day bags are too big for me. Or else I would've bought it already. Apple green Day bag $575 NMA.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264181638119


Did you see the City on eBay this morning?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...695203?hash=item4b6c30f5e3:g:FowAAOSwHf5dl3JZ


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Did you see the City on eBay this morning?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...695203?hash=item4b6c30f5e3:g:FowAAOSwHf5dl3JZ


Oh my God! Can this be real? It looks in freaking amazing condition! ::faints::


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Put it on the Bal finds thread?


But it says no chatting there!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh my God! Can this be real? It looks in freaking amazing condition! ::faints::


What I see looks good, you can ask for good pics of the rivet, bale and back of the zipper head but the tag looks good.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> But it says no chatting there!


Yes but you can post the bag so others can see it without chatting .


----------



## Iamminda

I hope one of our lovely TPFers snapped up the like-new Ultraviolet City on FP last night.  I saw it on my phone while out on an errand but didn’t have time to post/link it in the B Finds section.  It was sold like an hour later when I got home.  Gorgeous.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I hope one of our lovely TPFers snapped up the like-new Ultraviolet City on FP last night.  I saw it on my phone while out on an errand but didn’t have time to post/link it in the B Finds section.  It was sold like an hour later when I got home.  Gorgeous.


Wow that went fast! I never saw it.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Wow that went fast! I never saw it.


There's a Velo on AFF...
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ts/bg-q0926-10-balenciaga-purple-classic-velo


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> There's a Velo on AFF...
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ts/bg-q0926-10-balenciaga-purple-classic-velo


Thank you for the great find! I have the same color in the mini twiggy. I'm anxiously waiting for Apple green City though.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you for the great find! I have the same color in the mini twiggy. I'm anxiously waiting for Apple green City though.


Seem to be some lovely colours popping up!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone else struggle with letting go of bags that don't quite work for you but are super pretty? I have two Cities - Bleu Lavande and Amethyst - that are absolutely gorgeous and I bought them back when I was still trying to figure out which Bal style worked for me. I have learned over time that the City is just too small for my needs majority of the time, but whenever I pull these out to consider selling them, they immediately go back into their dustbags because I can't let go of pretties.    It doesn't help that Bleu Lavande is my favorite Bal color ever and so it makes it 10 times harder for me to sell it. I also have this color in a Day, but one bag is not enough.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone else struggle with letting go of bags that don't quite work for you but are super pretty? I have two Cities - Bleu Lavande and Amethyst - that are absolutely gorgeous and I bought them back when I was still trying to figure out which Bal style worked for me. I have learned over time that the City is just too small for my needs majority of the time, but whenever I pull these out to consider selling them, they immediately go back into their dustbags because I can't let go of pretties.    It doesn't help that Bleu Lavande is my favorite Bal color ever and so it makes it 10 times harder for me to sell it. I also have this color in a Day, but one bag is not enough.


Oh I think a lot of us struggle with that. I've sold some of the nicest colours because I couldn't justify having them when I knew I wasn't comfortable carrying them. Still, it was hard. I'm currently trying to make some decisions on my Day bags, which I rarely carry. But I'm down pretty much to neutrals only, with a couple of notable outliers.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Oh I think a lot of us struggle with that. I've sold some of the nicest colours because I couldn't justify having them when I knew I wasn't comfortable carrying them. Still, it was hard. I'm currently trying to make some decisions on my Day bags, which I rarely carry. But I'm down pretty much to neutrals only, with a couple of notable outliers.



Might I ask why you are not carrying the Day bags anymore? I'm just curious. Are you finding another style that is working better for you?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Might I ask why you are not carrying the Day bags anymore? I'm just curious. Are you finding another style that is working better for you?


I honestly don't know. I'm not carrying my BV baseball hobos either. Too much choice is part of the problem I think. I really need to stop buying for a few months and just rotate through what I have.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Oh I think a lot of us struggle with that. I've sold some of the nicest colours because I couldn't justify having them when I knew I wasn't comfortable carrying them. Still, it was hard. I'm currently trying to make some decisions on my Day bags, which I rarely carry. But I'm down pretty much to neutrals only, with a couple of notable outliers.


I can still fit all of my crap into a City but it looks ridiculously overstuffed and loses its cuteness. Maybe I need to downsize for a few days and carry the Cities to see if I can make it work, and if not, then I will make myself sell them. Sigh. How come you don't carry your Days much?

Edit: I see the question was already answered above LOL


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I honestly don't know. I'm not carrying my BV baseball hobos either. Too much choice is part of the problem I think. I really need to stop buying for a few months and just rotate through what I have.


Ahh, I see. Well, you do have some incredible beauties to choose from! Just curious as I know how much you love the hobo style. I just carried around one of my Days after not using then for a while, and fell in love with the style all over again. Not too big, not too small.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I can still fit all of my crap into a City but it looks ridiculously overstuffed and loses its cuteness. Maybe I need to downsize for a few days and carry the Cities to see if I can make it work, and if not, then I will make myself sell them. Sigh. How come you don't carry your Days much?
> 
> Edit: I see the question was already answered above LOL


Try a small wallet for awhile. I'd love to go back to carrying my graffiti continental wallet but then that rules out a bunch of bags that carry way better with a smaller wallet. I HATE changing wallets, bags I'm fine with but wallets are a PITA.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I honestly don't know. I'm not carrying my BV baseball hobos either. Too much choice is part of the problem I think. I really need to stop buying for a few months and just rotate through what I have.


I have this problem, too. I am trying to get myself to rotate my bags more often to see what still works for me and what has to go. And I still have like 4 bags on the way...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Ahh, I see. Well, you do have some incredible beauties to choose from! Just curious as I know how much you love the hobo style. I just carried around one of my Days after not using then for a while, and fell in love with the style all over again. Not too big, not too small.


I'll pull one out soon...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Try a small wallet for awhile. I'd love to go back to carrying my graffiti continental wallet but then that rules out a bunch of bags that carry way better with a smaller wallet. I HATE changing wallets, bags I'm fine with but wallets are a PITA.


I'm the same way with wallets! Recently, I've decided to use a flat card wallet inside of a wristlet (7.5x5) and it has worked perfectly for me. I can throw in extra credit cards, and coins if needed or other crap like extra keys, lipstick, etc. It is one of 4 pouches I carry and transfer to each of my bags. I think I'm going to sell off a lot of the big wallets I used to carry because I like my new set up better.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I have this problem, too. I am trying to get myself to rotate my bags more often to see what still works for me and what has to go. And I still have like 4 bags on the way...


My Duplex bag by The Row is sitting there waiting it's turn. I have a hunch once I move into that bag I'll stay there as it's laid out so well. But my Goyard came and that's what I'm using at the moment, Plus I'm eyeing a Longchamp...while the Coach bucket I just bought hasn't been touched yet. This is a sickness I tell you . It's more about the acquisition than the use and that has to change .


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I'm the same way with wallets! Recently, I've decided to use a flat card wallet inside of a wristlet (7.5x5) and it has worked perfectly for me. I can throw in extra credit cards, and coins if needed or other crap like extra keys, lipstick, etc. It is one of 4 pouches I carry and transfer to each of my bags. I think I'm going to sell off a lot of the big wallets I used to carry because I like my new set up better.


Even with my continental wallet I carry a small card holder (why do I have so many cards?)  Everything I have is in smaller pouches as well which makes changing bags a snap. I actually don't have many wallets at all!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I have this problem, too. I am trying to get myself to rotate my bags more often to see what still works for me and what has to go. And I still have like 4 bags on the way...


Wait, I had to back up...which four are you waiting for?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row is sitting there waiting it's turn. I have a hunch once I move into that bag I'll stay there as it's laid out so well. But my Goyard came and that's what I'm using at the moment, Plus I'm eyeing a Longchamp...while the Coach bucket I just bought hasn't been touched yet. This is a sickness I tell you . It's more about the acquisition than the use and that has to change .


I think many people on this forum understand and embody this dilemma! I don't have a large collection but I just reached a point where I feel like I'm losing track of the bags I have, which is a sign for me to start selling and appreciate that bags that I use a lot. 

I have a feeling about your Row bag as well. It is just such a classic and so beautifully designed. Can't wait to see the pictures and how you find the organization .


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> Ahh, I see. Well, you do have some incredible beauties to choose from! Just curious as I know how much you love the hobo style. I just carried around one of my Days after not using then for a while, and fell in love with the style all over again. Not too big, not too small.


My Days are some of my favorite bags, every time I carry them again, I remember how much I love them. I carried by Bleu Lavande last week and my Bubblegum this week. I don't think my Days are ever going anywhere and I am always looking for more!



muchstuff said:


> Try a small wallet for awhile. I'd love to go back to carrying my graffiti continental wallet but then that rules out a bunch of bags that carry way better with a smaller wallet. I HATE changing wallets, bags I'm fine with but wallets are a PITA.


Funny enough, I only have one style of wallet but in multiple colors. I fell in love with the Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Wallet years ago and haven't branched out since. You can find them for super cheap (like $25) nowadays so I snap them right up when ever I see one in new condition. I have always wanted to try a Bal wallet though. I can probably downsize in other ways, I also use a lot of pouches to make it easy to switch bags but I don't necessarily need everything I bring with me.



muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row is sitting there waiting it's turn. I have a hunch once I move into that bag I'll stay there as it's laid out so well. But my Goyard came and that's what I'm using at the moment, Plus I'm eyeing a Longchamp...while the Coach bucket I just bought hasn't been touched yet. This is a sickness I tell you . It's more about the acquisition than the use and that has to change .


It's an addiction! I tend to use a new bag for a week or so as soon as I get it, but then it sits for a while.



muchstuff said:


> Wait, I had to back up...which four are you waiting for?


-Chevre Velo in Pearly Rose - total impulse purchase, found it on Fashionphile and it looked so pretty. I will have to see what the condition is like when I get it though.
-Customs from Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi. I tried Massaccesi awhile back and the bags didn't work for me, but he recently had a limited leather that I wanted so I decided to try again. Most of his bags are not my style though.
-And last, but definitely not least, I ordered by first Chanel. I have wanted a Chanel flap for a long time but they are small and I rarely carry small bags, but then last week I found out that a couple of years ago they released an XXL size that is meant for travel and I was all over that.  If the bag ends up being a keeper, then I will definitely be purging more of my current collection because it was a huge purchase for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think many people on this forum understand and embody this dilemma! I don't have a large collection but I just reached a point where I feel like I'm losing track of the bags I have, which is a sign for me to start selling and appreciate that bags that I use a lot.
> 
> I have a feeling about your Row bag as well. It is just such a classic and so beautifully designed. Can't wait to see the pictures and how you find the organization .


I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> My Days are some of my favorite bags, every time I carry them again, I remember how much I love them. I carried by Bleu Lavande last week and my Bubblegum this week. I don't think my Days are ever going anywhere and I am always looking for more!
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I only have one style of wallet but in multiple colors. I fell in love with the Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Wallet years ago and haven't branched out since. You can find them for super cheap (like $25) nowadays so I snap them right up when ever I see one in new condition. I have always wanted to try a Bal wallet though. I can probably downsize in other ways, I also use a lot of pouches to make it easy to switch bags but I don't necessarily need everything I bring with me.
> 
> 
> It's an addiction! I tend to use a new bag for a week or so as soon as I get it, but then it sits for a while.
> 
> 
> -Chevre Velo in Pearly Rose - total impulse purchase, found it on Fashionphile and it looked so pretty. I will have to see what the condition is like when I get it though.
> -Customs from Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi. I tried Massaccesi awhile back and the bags didn't work for me, but he recently had a limited leather that I wanted so I decided to try again. Most of his bags are not my style though.
> -And last, but definitely not least, I ordered by first Chanel. I have wanted a Chanel flap for a long time but they are small and I rarely carry small bags, but then last week I found out that a couple of years ago they released an XXL size that is meant for travel and I was all over that.  If the bag ends up being a keeper, then I will definitely be purging more of my current collection because it was a huge purchase for me.


I saw that pearly rose, very pretty. I think you'll like it IRL, I have the M/U bag and it's a lovely colour.
Massaccesi isn't for me, unfortunately. The styles just don't call my name. Similar to Arayla really, the only style of theirs I have is the Harlow but that one I love. Rough and Tumble I'm not familiar with.
Would love to see your Chanel, I'm not a flap gal but I can appreciate the style.


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> I think many people on this forum understand and embody this dilemma! I don't have a large collection but I just reached a point where I feel like I'm losing track of the bags I have, which is a sign for me to start selling and appreciate that bags that I use a lot.
> 
> I have a feeling about your Row bag as well. It is just such a classic and so beautifully designed. Can't wait to see the pictures and how you find the organization .


I have to keep a list of my bags, organized by brand, on my phone so that I don't lose track of what I have!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I have to keep a list of my bags, organized by brand, on my phone so that I don't lose track of what I have!


I may have to do that as well. Some people count sheep to go to sleep, I mentally inventory handbags ...


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone else struggle with letting go of bags that don't quite work for you but are super pretty? I have two Cities - Bleu Lavande and Amethyst - that are absolutely gorgeous and I bought them back when I was still trying to figure out which Bal style worked for me. I have learned over time that the City is just too small for my needs majority of the time, but whenever I pull these out to consider selling them, they immediately go back into their dustbags because I can't let go of pretties.    It doesn't help that Bleu Lavande is my favorite Bal color ever and so it makes it 10 times harder for me to sell it. I also have this color in a Day, but one bag is not enough.



Yes, definitely struggled with this over the past few years.  I had 3 Cities before (B Lavande, Amethyst, and 05 Black).  I only have BL left.  It was hard to let the other two go due to them being very pretty and special and I paid way too much for them even preowned.  Whenever I see an Amethyst or Z Black posted, I think “I miss this color or this special year” but never “I miss this bag”.   Funny, the City is a bit too big for me both in terms of too big for my needs and physically too big looking on me.  One of the reasons I still have the BL City is that it was my first Bal and am a bit sentimental about it, lol.  I am still trying to find the perfect long strap for it so that I can carry it long on the shoulder (vs the short little strap).  Good luck deciding.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes, definitely struggled with this over the past few years.  I had 3 Cities before (B Lavande, Amethyst, and 05 Black).  I only have BL left.  It was hard to let the other two go due to them being very pretty and special and I paid way too much for them even preowned.  Whenever I see an Amethyst or Z Black posted, I think “I miss this color or this special year” but never “I miss this bag”.   Funny, the City is a bit too big for me both in terms of too big for my needs and physically too big looking on me.  One of the reasons I still have the BL City is that it was my first Bal and am a bit sentimental about it, lol.  I am still trying to find the perfect long strap for it so that I can carry it long on the shoulder (vs the short little strap).  Good luck deciding.


We don't hear nearly enough about the Town, I  keep thinking it might be a great size. Anyone have one? I remember trying one on when they were still available in the boutiques and really liking it but as I recall the strap was too long for me...


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> I have to keep a list of my bags, organized by brand, on my phone so that I don't lose track of what I have!



Me too.  I also have it on my phone (and on my IPAD) organized by brands, styles (if I have multiples), in the order of purchase, lol.  Also further down on the same list — organized by colors so I can see what colors I am missing etc.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> We don't hear nearly enough about the Town, I  keep thinking it might be a great size. Anyone have one? I remember trying one on when they were still available in the boutiques and really liking it but as I recall the strap was too long for me...



I still have 2 Towns left.  It is a great size for me although sometimes I need a tad bit more room so that it doesn’t look a stuffed sausage, lol.  The strap is longish but not too long (I think) for a shorty like me (5’3”).  I posted a mod shot in the what Handbag you carrying thread last month.  I can’t do Towns pre-2012 (?) where the strap seems longer and non adjustable


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I still have 2 Towns left.  It is a great size for me although sometimes I need a tad bit more room so that it doesn’t look a stuffed sausage, lol.  The strap is longish but not too long (I think) for a shorty like me (5’3”).  I posted a mod shot in the what Handbag you carrying thread last month.  I can’t do Towns pre-2012 (?) where the strap seems longer and non adjustable


What seasons do you have and do you like the leather?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> What seasons do you have and do you like the leather?


Red Lipstick and Metal Plate.  Definitely like the MP’s calfskin (?).  The RL seems almost a little thicker than my B Lavande — both are Agneau


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick and Metal Plate.  Definitely like the MP’s calfskin (?).  The RL seems almost a little thicker than my B Lavande — both are Agneau


Both great choices. Almost bought a pre-loved metal plate City even though the City's not my best style. (Love my grey chevre though!).


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I saw that pearly rose, very pretty. I think you'll like it IRL, I have the M/U bag and it's a lovely colour.
> Massaccesi isn't for me, unfortunately. The styles just don't call my name. Similar to Arayla really, the only style of theirs I have is the Harlow but that one I love. Rough and Tumble I'm not familiar with.
> Would love to see your Chanel, I'm not a flap gal but I can appreciate the style.


I will definitely take some pictures of the Chanel when it arrives, should be later this week. Rough & Tumble has a pretty laid back style, a lot of hobos, and nice leathers. I tried them out when I was itching to try a new brand. They unfortunately have some quality control issues similar to Arayla but I love all of the custom design choices they have (down to the zippers!). 



Iamminda said:


> Yes, definitely struggled with this over the past few years.  I had 3 Cities before (B Lavande, Amethyst, and 05 Black).  I only have BL left.  It was hard to let the other two go due to them being very pretty and special and I paid way too much for them even preowned.  Whenever I see an Amethyst or Z Black posted, I think “I miss this color or this special year” but never “I miss this bag”.   Funny, the City is a bit too big for me both in terms of too big for my needs and physically too big looking on me.  One of the reasons I still have the BL City is that it was my first Bal and am a bit sentimental about it, lol.  I am still trying to find the perfect long strap for it so that I can carry it long on the shoulder (vs the short little strap).  Good luck deciding.


BL City was my 1st Bal, too!! And Amethyst was my 2nd. I think that's part of the reason I have a hard time letting go of them. They are both still even in my avatar pic on here.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone else struggle with letting go of bags that don't quite work for you but are super pretty? I have two Cities - Bleu Lavande and Amethyst - that are absolutely gorgeous and I bought them back when I was still trying to figure out which Bal style worked for me. I have learned over time that the City is just too small for my needs majority of the time, but whenever I pull these out to consider selling them, they immediately go back into their dustbags because I can't let go of pretties.    It doesn't help that Bleu Lavande is my favorite Bal color ever and so it makes it 10 times harder for me to sell it. I also have this color in a Day, but one bag is not enough.


There's bleu lavande Velo with RGGH on TRR right now. The Velo is one of my favourite Bal sizes, more north/south than the City and you can cross body it or double the strap for a shoulder bag. Maybe swap your City for a Velo?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-giant-21-velo-bag-6crz6?position=12


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> There's bleu lavande Velo with RGGH on TRR right now. The Velo is one of my favourite Bal sizes, more north/south than the City and you can cross body it or double the strap for a shoulder bag. Maybe swap your City for a Velo?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-giant-21-velo-bag-6crz6?position=12


I have actually been searching for another BL bag, either a Velo, Work or 2nd Day  to replace the City. I ordered this Velo from TRR but it is not as described. All of the corners have been repaired/repainted and there are marks on the bag that they tried to paint over as well, but I could still see them (TRR, of course, did not add this to their description when relisting it). I also purchased the BL Day with RGGH from Yoogi's (the Day I have has SGH) but it had yellow discoloration on the front that I didn't like. I would love to find another BL bag with RGGH like my City has.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I have actually been searching for another BL bag, either a Velo, Work or 2nd Day  to replace the City. I ordered this Velo from TRR but it is not as described. All of the corners have been repaired/repainted and there are marks on the bag that they tried to paint over as well, but I could still see them (TRR, of course, did not add this to their description when relisting it). I also purchased the BL Day with RGGH from Yoogi's (the Day I have has SGH) but it had yellow discoloration on the front that I didn't like. I would love to find another BL bag with RGGH like my City has.


So you've actually purchased this particular bag? And as usual they didn't change the description but just put it back out there?


----------



## Anesthestia

piosavsfan said:


> I have actually been searching for another BL bag, either a Velo, Work or 2nd Day  to replace the City. I ordered this Velo from TRR but it is not as described. All of the corners have been repaired/repainted and there are marks on the bag that they tried to paint over as well, but I could still see them (TRR, of course, did not add this to their description when relisting it). I also purchased the BL Day with RGGH from Yoogi's (the Day I have has SGH) but it had yellow discoloration on the front that I didn't like. I would love to find another BL bag with RGGH like my City has.


Were you able to return it as SNAD? As far as I know, bags on TRR are final sale and the descriptions and pictures are quite lacking  So I never purchase unless I see the bags in person (there's stores near me since I'm in NYC).


----------



## muchstuff

Anesthestia said:


> Were you able to return it as SNAD? As far as I know, bags on TRR are final sale and the descriptions and pictures are quite lacking  So I never purchase unless I see the bags in person (there's stores near me since I'm in NYC).


I've returned them as SNADs and I know of others who have as well. Even though they say final sale.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> So you've actually purchased this particular bag? And as usual they didn't change the description but just put it back out there?


Yes, I ordered that exact one, they just received my return back yesterday.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anesthestia said:


> Were you able to return it as SNAD? As far as I know, bags on TRR are final sale and the descriptions and pictures are quite lacking  So I never purchase unless I see the bags in person (there's stores near me since I'm in NYC).


Yes, I called them and told them what was wrong with the bag, they had me send pictures, and then sent me a return label. I rarely purchase from them because of their poor descriptions and pictures unless I really want a particular bag. I hate dealing with returns with TRR because I'm always on hold for 30 minutes.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, I ordered that exact one, they just received my return back yesterday.


Buggers. I wish when they get a return they would actually look at the complaint and adjust their descriptions.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Buggers. I wish when they get a return they would actually look at the complaint and adjust their descriptions.


Yep, it is really annoying that they don't do this.


----------



## piosavsfan

This is what the corners look like on that Velo. Another buyer might not care and might not even notice, but it is not cool that they don't bother to mention it.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> This is what the corners look like on that Velo. Another buyer might not care and might not even notice, but it is not cool that they don't bother to mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577434


Oh wow yes that was worth a mention. Looks like the colour match is pretty good though. I have to go back to the listing and take another look.


----------



## muchstuff

I can’t tell that at all from looking at the pics.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I can’t tell that at all from looking at the pics.


I couldn't either. I thought the bag was in great condition based on their pics. It always bugs me that they don't show close ups of corners.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I couldn't either. I thought the bag was in great condition based on their pics. It always bugs me that they don't show close ups of corners.


You do get the occasional one but it's almost by accident. I think their pics have gotten worse in the last year TBH.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> My Days are some of my favorite bags, every time I carry them again, I remember how much I love them. I carried by Bleu Lavande last week and my Bubblegum this week. I don't think my Days are ever going anywhere and I am always looking for more!
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I only have one style of wallet but in multiple colors. I fell in love with the Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Wallet years ago and haven't branched out since. You can find them for super cheap (like $25) nowadays so I snap them right up when ever I see one in new condition. I have always wanted to try a Bal wallet though. I can probably downsize in other ways, I also use a lot of pouches to make it easy to switch bags but I don't necessarily need everything I bring with me.
> 
> 
> It's an addiction! I tend to use a new bag for a week or so as soon as I get it, but then it sits for a while.
> 
> 
> -Chevre Velo in Pearly Rose - total impulse purchase, found it on Fashionphile and it looked so pretty. I will have to see what the condition is like when I get it though.
> -Customs from Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi. I tried Massaccesi awhile back and the bags didn't work for me, but he recently had a limited leather that I wanted so I decided to try again. Most of his bags are not my style though.
> -And last, but definitely not least, I ordered by first Chanel. I have wanted a Chanel flap for a long time but they are small and I rarely carry small bags, but then last week I found out that a couple of years ago they released an XXL size that is meant for travel and I was all over that.  If the bag ends up being a keeper, then I will definitely be purging more of my current collection because it was a huge purchase for me.



Your new purchases sound amazing. Looking forward to seeing that Velo. 
Haven't tried R&T so I'm really curious. 
Massaccesi grew on me over time. Not all the styles are me, but a few are and the overall quality and worksmanship is amazing.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I may have to do that as well. Some people count sheep to go to sleep, I mentally inventory handbags ...


i thought i was mad...


----------



## muchstuff

@piosavsfan if you want a back up BL Day there's one with RGGH on Yoogi's...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...eather-giant-21-rose-gold-day-bag-100210.html


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> @piosavsfan if you want a back up BL Day there's one with RGGH on Yoogi's...
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...eather-giant-21-rose-gold-day-bag-100210.html


Thank you. I have actually already bought and returned this one, as well.  It has a big yellowish area on the front (maybe fading?) that I couldn't see in the pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I have actually already bought and returned this one, as well.  It has a big yellowish area on the front (maybe fading?) that I couldn't see in the pictures.


OK the challenge is on, I'll find one you haven't bought and returned!


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> OK the challenge is on, I'll find one you haven't bought and returned!


 I believe those two are the only ones I have bought recently.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I believe those two are the only ones I have bought recently.


I guess you saw the Town on Yoogi's too.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> I guess you saw the Town on Yoogi's too.


Town is too small. I can do Day, Velo, or Work.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Town is too small. I can do Day, Velo, or Work.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I have actually already bought and returned this one, as well.  It has a big yellowish area on the front (maybe fading?) that I couldn't see in the pictures.


out of curiousity-- how big and where? Because I totally love this bag and this combo.


----------



## houseof999

piosavsfan said:


> Town is too small. I can do Day, Velo, or Work.


I think I saw a velo on eBay.


----------



## houseof999

AFF has a Day described as "very good" @piosavsfan 
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...-classic-day-bag?_pos=31&_sid=5df00992a&_ss=r


----------



## Anesthestia

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, I called them and told them what was wrong with the bag, they had me send pictures, and then sent me a return label. I rarely purchase from them because of their poor descriptions and pictures unless I really want a particular bag. I hate dealing with returns with TRR because I'm always on hold for 30 minutes.


What a hassle, I've yet to go through that but I've been eyeing two bags and might have to risk having to return as well, the pictures were extremely lacking, I feel what you mean. 
I emailed to see if I could get additional pictures (for the two bags I'm looking at, there are NO pictures at all of the base or inside).... 

"Many thanks for your interest in our XXXXX.

Please be advised that additional photos and information on this particular item aside from the description currently on the product page is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Also, please note that we're unable to accommodate your request for us to transfer this item on our store in SoHo.

However, if you purchase the item and find that the description was inaccurate, we would be happy to help accommodate a return (for US customers).

Please let us know if you have any further questions and again, we apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> out of curiousity-- how big and where? Because I totally love this bag and this combo.


I didn't take a picture, but it is a fairly long yellow line across the front towards the side. I think in their pictures it ends up being in the folds of the bag and that's why you can't see it.


----------



## piosavsfan

houseof999 said:


> AFF has a Day described as "very good" @piosavsfan
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...-classic-day-bag?_pos=31&_sid=5df00992a&_ss=r


 I have thought about this one, but I'm picky about condition and it has some stains and I prefer GH with this color. It's still an option though. Thank you for helping!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anesthestia said:


> What a hassle, I've yet to go through that but I've been eyeing two bags and might have to risk having to return as well, the pictures were extremely lacking, I feel what you mean.
> I emailed to see if I could get additional pictures (for the two bags I'm looking at, there are NO pictures at all of the base or inside)....
> 
> "Many thanks for your interest in our XXXXX.
> 
> Please be advised that additional photos and information on this particular item aside from the description currently on the product page is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Also, please note that we're unable to accommodate your request for us to transfer this item on our store in SoHo.
> 
> However, if you purchase the item and find that the description was inaccurate, we would be happy to help accommodate a return (for US customers).
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further questions and again, we apologize for the inconvenience."


A couple of years ago they told me that they won't provide extra pictures for bags that cost less than $1000.


----------



## houseof999

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of years ago they told me that they won't provide extra pictures for bags that cost less than $1000.


That's ridiculous! I take as much as pics I can and close ups of anything worth noting even for a $50 bag.  I find it so frustrating when some sellers post 1 pic when they are asking you to pay $500+ ! Then you go to description hoping there are some pics and you see "please contract us for product details".


----------



## Kimbashop

houseof999 said:


> AFF has a Day described as "very good" @piosavsfan
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...-classic-day-bag?_pos=31&_sid=5df00992a&_ss=r


I have been eyeing that one for a while!


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I didn't take a picture, but it is a fairly long yellow line across the front towards the side. I think in their pictures it ends up being in the folds of the bag and that's why you can't see it.


UGH. How convenient to crease that bag so that you can't see discoloration.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I don’t know which Balenciaga I want! What is the difference in the work, city, velo and Sunday? I want a big bag. I have a speedy 35 and want one that size or larger. I don’t like the one with the super short shoulder strap. I don’t want it the size of a weekender bag but a large-XL everyday bag! I love my LV NV GM. Thanks!


----------



## ltbag

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I don’t know which Balenciaga I want! What is the difference in the work, city, velo and Sunday? I want a big bag. I have a speedy 35 and want one that size or larger. I don’t like the one with the super short shoulder strap. I don’t want it the size of a weekender bag but a large-XL everyday bag! I love my LV NV GM. Thanks!


The velo has a long messager style strap. It fits a small laptop but it also looks like a purse and can be held by the handle. The work is like a briefcase. No long strap, handles only. The city has short shoulder strap and handles. It is a purse size and really is not meant for laptops, etc

Here is a picture of my grey Velo that I use for carrying water bottle, purse stuff, laptop, phone etc.


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I don’t know which Balenciaga I want! What is the difference in the work, city, velo and Sunday? I want a big bag. I have a speedy 35 and want one that size or larger. I don’t like the one with the super short shoulder strap. I don’t want it the size of a weekender bag but a large-XL everyday bag! I love my LV NV GM. Thanks!


Take a look through the reference section for pics.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-style-reference.108/
Here's thread for dimensions of many of the styles...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-of-production-for-balenciaga-styles.144151/


----------



## houseof999

This is an apple day bag right? NMA
https://posh.mk/2gDD2vkP71


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> This is an apple day bag right? NMA
> https://posh.mk/2gDD2vkP71


Looks like it to me.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it to me.


Thanks. Looks like a steal for the price.. though I can't tell how good/bad condition it is w/o close ups. This Apple green makes me want to buy all the bags it came in!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thanks. Looks like a steal for the price.. though I can't tell how good/bad condition it is w/o close ups. This Apple green makes me want to buy all the bags it came in!


Saw something recently on eBay as well, a Work? Can’t remember exactly.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Saw something recently on eBay as well, a Work? Can’t remember exactly.


Oh there's a work on PM too United it's the same bag. 
https://posh.mk/Tda4SkYS71


----------



## houseof999

And a weekender.. sheesh is it raining Apple now?! I just got mine and I can't think of ever parting with my City! 
https://posh.mk/WWrFOpdT71


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> And a weekender.. sheesh is it raining Apple now?! I just got mine and I can't think of ever parting with my City!
> https://posh.mk/WWrFOpdT71


It's raining everything, flat brass firsts everywhere...


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It's raining everything, flat brass firsts everywhere...


Ooh did you see an olive one?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ooh did you see an olive one?


The only two currently are on Vestiaire and the condition’s not good. No olive but I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## CeeJay

houseof999 said:


> Ooh did you see an olive one?


I have one ..


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think many people on this forum understand and embody this dilemma! I don't have a large collection but I just reached a point where I feel like I'm losing track of the bags I have, which is a sign for me to start selling and appreciate that bags that I use a lot.
> 
> I have a feeling about your Row bag as well. It is just such a classic and so beautifully designed. Can't wait to see the pictures and how you find the organization .


Well I was right, the Duplex is proving to be a very tough bag to change out of. Great organization, I can find everything quickly, comfy to carry even though for my body size she's a little big, looks great and feels like quality. Plus I'm totally at ease just slinging her around, not babying her at all. I'll take a serious look at another Row bag in the future .


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I’m so torn on which Balenciaga bag I want! I don’t live near any stores so I’m lost! I don’t want a mini or small bag. I’m a large bag girl but a large bag for everyday use, not huge. The papier A5 side zip tote is cute and so is the Velo? I would rather it be too big then to small. I’d love a strap. Will someone help me with the different sizes and styles?


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I’m so torn on which Balenciaga bag I want! I don’t live near any stores so I’m lost! I don’t want a mini or small bag. I’m a large bag girl but a large bag for everyday use, not huge. The papier A5 side zip tote is cute and so is the Velo? I would rather it be too big then to small. I’d love a strap. Will someone help me with the different sizes and styles?


Do you have a bag you like that you can measure? Do you prefer north/south bags or east/west? How do you carry your bag, shoulder, cross body, hand? Do you like structure or slouch?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a bag you like that you can measure? Do you prefer north/south bags or east/west? How do you carry your bag, shoulder, cross body, hand? Do you like structure or slouch?


I love my speedy 35 but wouldn’t mind a bag that opens larger and is easier to get in and out of. I like the east/west best but I’m open to anything! I prefer carried my handle with a cross body strap option if possible. I don’t want just a crossbody! I don’t need one for a laptop but love tons of room if I need to throw in a scarf or something! I love the shape of the weekender but am thinking it’s too big. I had this black Rebecca Minkoff and loved it. Wouldn’t mind a bag a tad bigger. I also had this silver Balenciaga Papier A4 side zip tote but it was too open for me. The top had zero security. It had no closure and I hated that.


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I love my speedy 35 but wouldn’t mind a bag that opens larger and is easier to get in and out of. I like the east/west best but I’m open to anything! I prefer carried my handle with a cross body strap option if possible. I don’t want just a crossbody! I don’t need one for a laptop but love tons of room if I need to throw in a scarf or something! I love the shape of the weekender but am thinking it’s too big. I had this black Rebecca Minkoff and loved it. Wouldn’t mind a bag a tad bigger. I also had this silver Balenciaga Papier A4 side zip tote but it was too open for me. The top had zero security. It had no closure and I hated that.



Hmmm, if you like the weekender you'd like the Work, looks the same but smaller. No strap though. I love the Velo, I'm a big bag gal and it holds plenty for me, plus has a strap that's long enough for crossbody. But smaller than the A4. (roughly 13.4" x 9.8" x 6.7' compared to the A4 at 16" x 11.7" x 6.6"). Here's a pic.


I also love the Bazar series. More of a square really, the small is big for a small, has a strap. The medium has a ton of space but no shoulder strap but the handles are long enough for a shoulder carry.  Here's a medium. (14.4" x 14.4" x 7.8").



For east/west there's the part time. It has a strap (shoulder, not crossbody) and is similar in over-all size to the A4 just more east/west (16.5" x 10" x 6.25'). Here's a part time with giant gold HW.


You could also look at the bridge, men's line. No crossbody but a wide comfy shoulder strap and it looks great on. Keep in mind the bag's stuffed here, it actually will drape. (17" x 13" x 7.5" so not that different from the A4, look past the stuffing). I really like the Bridge but I'm really small and the strap is too wide for me, sadly.




The part time and the velo are discontinued so it'll be after-market stuff. In fact pretty much all of these will be.


----------



## muchstuff

Forgot a pic of the work... 18" x 11" x 7.5".


----------



## Lindsaygill7

muchstuff said:


> Forgot a pic of the work... 18" x 11" x 7.5".
> View attachment 4611044


So what are the differences in the work and velo? I love both of those!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> So what are the differences in the work and velo? I love both of those!!!!


Well you can compare the dimensions I’ve given you for both bags. The Work  is bigger than the Velo. The Velo has a strap that can go crossbody, the Work has no strap.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just wishing the Bal name was less visible - I love this bag but would never wear it with the name so prominent.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

muchstuff said:


> Well you can compare the dimensions I’ve given you for both bags. The Work  is bigger than the Velo. The Velo has a strap that can go crossbody, the Work has no strap.


I truly appreciate your help! Do you have any personal pictures of either bag? I’d love to see


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I truly appreciate your help! Do you have any personal pictures of either bag? I’d love to see


I don’t own a Work,  here’s my Velo , she’s a 2010.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

muchstuff said:


> I don’t own a Work,  here’s my Velo , she’s a 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611630


Do you find the velo like a tote and everything falls to the bottom? Can it be carried like a satchel? Does it look okay?


----------



## muchstuff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Do you find the velo like a tote and everything falls to the bottom? Can it be carried like a satchel? Does it look okay?


I don’t find it deep enough to make things hard to find. Check out the reference library and the clubhouse for pics and info.


----------



## sexycombover

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I truly appreciate your help! Do you have any personal pictures of either bag? I’d love to see


I just bought a Work in Marine. You can check the December purchases thread if you are interested! (I already deleted the photos off my phone and too lazy to get the bag right now)


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


Merry Christmas to you my friend!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi everyone 

I am brand new to the forum so I hope it is ok if I post here.

I have had the lovely much stuff authenticate a bag I was looking at but before I take the leap I thought I would ask you all for your expert opinions.

This is my first true designer bag. I don't have the funds to purchase new and in Australia there are limited options. Buying in USD or GBP is expensive along with the shipping but it hasn't completely deterred me.

I guess what I wanted to ask was if you could only have one Balenciaga for day to day use what would you choose?

I would like this to be my everyday bag. I had thought I wanted the classic city but have seen lovely examples of the part-time, velo and giant as well.

I would absolutely need a shoulder strap and I would like it to be able to hold a decent sized wallet, phone and small makeup kit. Perhaps a few other small items as well from time to time (headphones for work commute things like that)

Also I had been looking at black but I have seen a red one I like very much is it crazy to buy a red bag for day to day use?

Would love to hear your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## claudia.g

Pennycal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am brand new to the forum so I hope it is ok if I post here.
> 
> I have had the lovely much stuff authenticate a bag I was looking at but before I take the leap I thought I would ask you all for your expert opinions.
> 
> This is my first true designer bag. I don't have the funds to purchase new and in Australia there are limited options. Buying in USD or GBP is expensive along with the shipping but it hasn't completely deterred me.
> 
> I guess what I wanted to ask was if you could only have one Balenciaga for day to day use what would you choose?
> 
> I would like this to be my everyday bag. I had thought I wanted the classic city but have seen lovely examples of the part-time, velo and giant as well.
> 
> I would absolutely need a shoulder strap and I would like it to be able to hold a decent sized wallet, phone and small makeup kit. Perhaps a few other small items as well from time to time (headphones for work commute things like that)
> 
> Also I had been looking at black but I have seen a red one I like very much is it crazy to buy a red bag for day to day use?
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I bought a Bazar shopper bag (S/Black) a few weeks ago. 
I was recommended by one of the friends as I was looking for a daily bag. I am very satisfied with the bag now! 
Even though it's xs size, you can put everything that you mentioned above, and the price is also affordable compared to other brand bags.


----------



## Pennycal

claudia.g said:


> Hi, I bought a Bazar shopper bag (S/Black) a few weeks ago.
> I was recommended by one of the friends as I was looking for a daily bag. I am very satisfied with the bag now!
> Even though it's xs size, you can put everything that you mentioned above, and the price is also affordable compared to other brand bags.



Thank you Claudia.g will take a look at this.


----------



## ksuromax

Pennycal said:


> Thank you Claudia.g will take a look at this.


Bazar S is a very good size, and if you are slim, you can even wear it on your shoulder by the .handles, and if don't like it, or it feels snug that way, then it has a long strap, too.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year!!!


Happy New Year!!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Happy New Year everyone! I've recently started using my s/s 2012 vert poker first again heavily and i must say i am in looooove with the first style. 

any idea why the stopped production on it? such a shame... the bag can first everything in it while still being small enough to tote around everywhere! i remember lusting over ashley olsens' seafoam first years ago...


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I've recently started using my s/s 2012 vert poker first again heavily and i must say i am in looooove with the first style.
> 
> any idea why the stopped production on it? such a shame... the bag can first everything in it while still being small enough to tote around everywhere! i remember lusting over ashley olsens' seafoam first years ago...


Balenciaga has discontinued many styles over the years, the First is just one of them. I guess the City small is the replacement.


----------



## Kimbashop

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I've recently started using my s/s 2012 vert poker first again heavily and i must say i am in looooove with the first style.
> 
> any idea why the stopped production on it? such a shame... the bag can first everything in it while still being small enough to tote around everywhere! i remember lusting over ashley olsens' seafoam first years ago...


Completely agree. There is something about the balance, size, and distance, between the hardware, leather trim, tassels, and shape of the first that makes such a wonderful bag. The design elements all feel perfect on this style. I don't find it to be that small, either.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kimbashop said:


> Completely agree. There is something about the balance, size, and distance, between the hardware, leather trim, tassels, and shape of the first that makes such a wonderful bag. The design elements all feel perfect on this style. I don't find it to be that small, either.



I love this description!!!  After all the years and different styles of motorcycle bag, I still love the look of the First the most!!


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi everyone! I need an advice)
I lost my bag strap (city blackout) and I can't wear bag in hands, it's very uncomfortable and pisses me off! I couldn't find any replace because of the color (ebay, vestiaire, store) so I decided to buy just unbranded red strap and of course it doesn't fit by color and furniture (but I know about different Fendi/Hermes strap fashion etc) and I don't know if it looks awful or fine?? One second I think it's fine, next I think it looks very cheap)) What do you think?


----------



## houseof999

galliano_girl said:


> Hi everyone! I need an advice)
> I lost my bag strap (city blackout) and I can't wear bag in hands, it's very uncomfortable and pisses me off! I couldn't find any replace because of the color (ebay, vestiaire, store) so I decided to buy just unbranded red strap and of course it doesn't fit by color and furniture (but I know about different Fendi/Hermes strap fashion etc) and I don't know if it looks awful or fine?? One second I think it's fine, next I think it looks very cheap)) What do you think?
> View attachment 4633908
> View attachment 4633909


The hardware being different bothers me more than the color not matching. Lol. How do you feel about this Coach strap? It's darker hardware and I think it goes great with the edgy vibe of your bag.


----------



## galliano_girl

houseof999 said:


> The hardware being different bothers me more than the color not matching. Lol. How do you feel about this Coach strap? It's darker hardware and I think it goes great with the edgy vibe of your bag.
> View attachment 4634020



Maybe I can paint this hardware.... like with spray paint)))

But it's black? Or they have it in red? It looks very cool but I want red or dark red(


----------



## houseof999

galliano_girl said:


> Maybe I can paint this hardware.... like with spray paint)))
> 
> But it's black? Or they have it in red? It looks very cool but I want red or dark red(


Lol yes it's black. They don't have red unfortunately. @Teagaggle just recently spray painted gold hardware to black. You could do the same or find another strap with dark hardware.


----------



## cali_to_ny

galliano_girl said:


> Maybe I can paint this hardware.... like with spray paint)))
> 
> But it's black? Or they have it in red? It looks very cool but I want red or dark red(


I think this black strap is the best bet since you probably won't find a red that matches exactly!  You could also look for one in a pattern with red in it...


----------



## Iamminda

galliano_girl said:


> Hi everyone! I need an advice)
> I lost my bag strap (city blackout) and I can't wear bag in hands, it's very uncomfortable and pisses me off! I couldn't find any replace because of the color (ebay, vestiaire, store) so I decided to buy just unbranded red strap and of course it doesn't fit by color and furniture (but I know about different Fendi/Hermes strap fashion etc) and I don't know if it looks awful or fine?? One second I think it's fine, next I think it looks very cheap)) What do you think?
> View attachment 4633908
> View attachment 4633909



My honest opinion is that I really don’t like it — the color, hardware and stitching are all very different from (and can’t compare to) the original.  The black out bag is so beautiful especially in this color — you will be better off buying a black strap with similar hardware color like other suggested here.  Good luck with it.


----------



## galliano_girl

Thank you everyone!!!! I’ll think about black strap


----------



## houseof999

galliano_girl said:


> Thank you everyone!!!! I’ll think about black strap


Hey I just wanted you see what it might look like with the strap. The hardware is gunmetal on the strap and it's shiny unlike the matte finish on my Bal (tomato red). 





Not sure if you like it but I thought the pictures might have you decide for/against it. Good luck! Keep us posted on what you end up doing.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hey I just wanted you see what it might look like with the strap. The hardware is gunmetal on the strap and it's shiny unlike the matte finish on my Bal (tomato red).
> View attachment 4636556
> 
> View attachment 4636557
> 
> 
> Not sure if you like it but I thought the pictures might have you decide for/against it. Good luck! Keep us posted on what you end up doing.





galliano_girl said:


> Thank you everyone!!!! I’ll think about black strap


There’s a black Balenciaga strap on Real Deal Collections for $250 just listed today.


----------



## galliano_girl

houseof999 said:


> Hey I just wanted you see what it might look like with the strap. The hardware is gunmetal on the strap and it's shiny unlike the matte finish on my Bal (tomato red).
> View attachment 4636556
> 
> View attachment 4636557
> 
> 
> Not sure if you like it but I thought the pictures might have you decide for/against it. Good luck! Keep us posted on what you end up doing.



hmm I like this hardware match..
Yes I will post here about my stress situation and my decision))




muchstuff said:


> There’s a black Balenciaga strap on Real Deal Collections for $250 just listed today.



I saw new black Balenciaga strap on matchesfashion yesterday only for $80-90)  this is very cheap but I still don’t sure about black...


----------



## azsun

Mautto.com custom makes straps for designer bags.


----------



## galliano_girl

For those who’s still interested)))
I find the strap I finally like!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

galliano_girl said:


> For those who’s still interested)))
> I find the strap I finally like!!!


It matches!


----------



## houseof999

galliano_girl said:


> For those who’s still interested)))
> I find the strap I finally like!!!


It looks great! Where did you end up getting it from?


----------



## galliano_girl

houseof999 said:


> It looks great! Where did you end up getting it from?



Aliexpress for 2$))) But I spend 20$ on other different straps because on photos they all were "dark red" and now I have 5 another unwanted straps


----------



## houseof999

galliano_girl said:


> Aliexpress for 2$))) But I spend 20$ on other different straps because on photos they all were "dark red" and now I have 5 another unwanted straps


Whoa! That's great price! Sorry about the extra straps.  Are they not returnable? If not, maybe sell or donate?


----------



## galliano_girl

houseof999 said:


> Whoa! That's great price! Sorry about the extra straps.  Are they not returnable? If not, maybe sell or donate?



Shipping for return will be more expensive than straps itself)
Yeah I will give them to my aunts or nieces


----------



## sdkitty

was browsing Poshmark and saw this.  Don't know if it's authentic but leather looks yummy to me.  Unfortunately I'm not in buying mode right now.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Brown-Balenciaga-City-Bag-5d0c11ad79df27697fee1f36


----------



## anking

I got my bag and also a pair of sunglasses  Amazing both from Balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

anking said:


> I got my bag and also a pair of sunglasses  Amazing both from Balenciaga


welcome to Balenciaga forum! 
we would love to see your goodies!


----------



## muchstuff

Look what someone did to this poor Bal...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Look what someone did to this poor Bal...
> View attachment 4726435


i urgently need to buy a new, biggest edition of the Oxford dictionary, as i literally ran out of words.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i urgently need to buy a new, biggest edition of the Oxford dictionary, as i literally ran out of words.


----------



## muchstuff

And this one was "distressed by a local artist"...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> And this one was "distressed by a local artist"...
> View attachment 4727131



They misspelled DESTROYED... Destroyed by a local 'artist'.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> They misspelled DESTROYED... Destroyed by a local 'artist'.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Look what someone did to this poor Bal...
> View attachment 4726435


Poor bag. .  It looks unfinished.. I think the white part should've been yellow to give it the full 80s effect! Ooh just found the source of inspiration!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> They misspelled DESTROYED... Destroyed by a local 'artist'.


 I think you're right!


----------



## houseof999

So.. are the mini twiggy bags hard to find? Were they only made for a very limited time? I want a yellow one.. possibly in Curry yellow.  Does this exist?


----------



## ksuromax

https://my.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-yellow-mini-twiggy-regular-hardware-171962747/


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> So.. are the mini twiggy bags hard to find? Were they only made for a very limited time? I want a yellow one.. possibly in Curry yellow.  Does this exist?


no any info, or useful pics to ID it, but this gives some hope that they were made in some shade(s) of yellow, so don't give up searching


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> And this one was "distressed by a local artist"...
> View attachment 4727131


Compared to the one before that, it's actually not that bad... But oh man  
Why would someone do that to such a beautiful bag? I totally get it when people paint something beautiful on an otherwise plain and boring piece, that's totally different. But this is just an act of crime.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Compared to the one before that, it's actually not that bad... But oh man
> Why would someone do that to such a beautiful bag? I totally get it when people paint something beautiful on an otherwise plain and boring piece, that's totally different. But this is just an act of crime.


Vandalism!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> https://my.carousell.com/p/balenciaga-yellow-mini-twiggy-regular-hardware-171962747/





houseof999 said:


> So.. are the mini twiggy bags hard to find? Were they only made for a very limited time? I want a yellow one.. possibly in Curry yellow.  Does this exist?


I went through over thirty pages of Twiggy pics in the reference/clubhouse threads and the mini Twiggy shows up in F/W 04 and 2005. Then nothing until three references to 2013-14.  Did no one post a pic of their mini Twiggy between 2006 and 2012? Unlikely. I’m guessing it was brought back for a short run in 2013-14 although I can’t recall Bal doing that for any other style.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I went through over thirty pages of Twiggy pics in the reference/clubhouse threads and the mini Twiggy shows up in F/W 04 and 2005. Then nothing until three references to 2013-14.  Did no one post a pic of their mini Twiggy between 2006 and 2012? Unlikely. I’m guessing it was brought back for a short run in 2013-14 although I can’t recall Bal doing that for any other style.


i didn't check our old threads, too many pics lost, i simply googled "mini Twiggy yellow" and this one popped up


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> I went through over thirty pages of Twiggy pics in the reference/clubhouse threads and the mini Twiggy shows up in F/W 04 and 2005. Then nothing until three references to 2013-14.  Did no one post a pic of their mini Twiggy between 2005 and 2012? Unlikely. I’m guessing it was brought back for a short run in 2013-14 although I can’t recall Bal doing that for any other style.





ksuromax said:


> i didn't check our old threads, too many pics lost, i simply googled "mini Twiggy yellow" and this one popped up


i wasn’t looking for yellow in particular, just trying to figure out production years. Do you know anything about a relaunch of the
mini in 2013-14?


----------



## BooYah

Just wanted to wish you all a very wonderful Happy Mother’s Day today


----------



## muchstuff

BooYah said:


> Just wanted to wish you all a very wonderful Happy Mother’s Day today


And the same to you!


----------



## BooYah

muchstuff said:


> And the same to you!



thank you


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> i didn't check our old threads, too many pics lost, i simply googled "mini Twiggy yellow" and this one popped up


not really, sorry
p.s. there's one from 2013 (i tag) on Yoogi's at the moment


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> i wasn’t looking for yellow in particular, just trying to figure out production years. Do you know anything about a relaunch of the
> mini in 2013-14?


sorry, meant to quote this msg


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> not really, sorry


Seems a bit odd doesn’t it? I’ll have to look around a little more. Can you think of any other style that they did that with under Ghesquiere?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Seems a bit odd doesn’t it? I’ll have to look around a little more. Can you think of any other style that they did that with under Ghesquiere?


maybe they kept producing them, just not as many as other styles? and in basic colours?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> maybe they kept producing them, just not as many as other styles? and in basic colours?


Without a single one being shown in the clubhouse that whole time? It’s possible I guess but seems unlikely. That’s seven years without a post...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Without a single one being shown in the clubhouse that whole time? It’s possible I guess but seems unlikely. That’s seven years without a post...


yeah, odd 
but why re-issue again in 2013? 
when they made a mini in 2012? it's almost a duplicated model


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, odd
> but why re-issue again in 2013?
> when they made a mini in 2012? it's almost a duplicated model


Wait, there was a mini twiggy in 2012? Or are you saying the mini City?


----------



## houseof999

Oh I see there's much to research regarding this style! I have the style 327103 in Ultraviolet. I searched the style number and found this: 
https://www.madammilan.com.sg/balenciaga-twiggy-mini-bag-327103.html
Anyone know the color name? They don't show any serial number sadly.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh I see there's much to research regarding this style! I have the style 327103 in Ultraviolet. I searched the style number and found this:
> https://www.madammilan.com.sg/balenciaga-twiggy-mini-bag-327103.html
> Anyone know the color name? They don't show any serial number sadly.


Yes, ultraviolet was a 2013 colour. It's one of the colours I saw on the other thread. Looks like perhaps tournesol.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Yes, ultraviolet was a 2013 colour. It's one of the colours I saw on the other thread. Looks like perhaps tournesol.


Thank you! Aren't there other mini twiggies with different hardware also? I saw one called rubber.. can you explain what that means regarding the bag? Does it mean the whole bag is made of rubber or just the hardware is covered with rubber? 
Like this one: 
https://posh.mk/thFgvKuEn6


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wait, there was a mini twiggy in 2012? Or are you saying the mini City?


yes, i'm talking about a mini City
they made it in 2012, why did they need to return a mini Twiggy in 2013?


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Aren't there other mini twiggies with different hardware also? I saw one called rubber.. can you explain what that means regarding the bag? Does it mean the whole bag is made of rubber or just the hardware is covered with rubber?
> Like this one:
> https://posh.mk/thFgvKuEn6


there was one collection where the hw was coated with some sort of plastic, giving it rubberised effect


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Aren't there other mini twiggies with different hardware also? I saw one called rubber.. can you explain what that means regarding the bag? Does it mean the whole bag is made of rubber or just the hardware is covered with rubber?
> Like this one:
> https://posh.mk/thFgvKuEn6


The whole bag including studs is coated with a rubberized compound of some sort. That was 2014 and they were done in bubblegum colours. It was a holiday collection of mini bags, including the twiggy. ETA just looked at your link, obviously done in other colours as well that weren't listed in the holiday collection.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The whole bag including studs is coated with a rubberized compound of some sort. That was 2014 and they were done in bubblegum colours. It was a holiday collection of mini bags, including the twiggy. ETA just looked at your link, obviously done in other colours as well that weren't listed in the holiday collection.


Black for sure, i've seen a few in the secondary market


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I got away from Bal for a few reasons, but one was I got taken by  superfakes twice.  I don't consider myself an authenticator in any way, shape or form, but for a season I knew what to look for with the newer bags. Are the superfakes still as proliferent as they were several years ago?  Moreso?  Is there one item that you've seen that is counterfeited more than others?


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> I got away from Bal for a few reasons, but one was I got taken by  superfakes twice.  I don't consider myself an authenticator in any way, shape or form, but for a season I knew what to look for with the newer bags. Are the superfakes still as proliferent as they were several years ago?  Moreso?  Is there one item that you've seen that is counterfeited more than others?


Probably various iterations of the City bag.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Probably various iterations of the City bag.


I figured City was probably the most often replicated since it seems to be the most popular style.  I bought one fake velo and one fake town and I've stepped back from buying used since then.  I've "known" CeeJay for a few years and will only buy used if it's something she's recommending.  I started reading the "oldies" thread - I remember buying a blue india part time many years ago and it was the most amazing leather I have ever felt in my entire life!  I just wasn't a fan of the style and love my crossbody bags.  I might try to find a nice, old city and see how I like wearing it with a xbody strap.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> I figured City was probably the most often replicated since it seems to be the most popular style.  I bought one fake velo and one fake town and I've stepped back from buying used since then.  I've "known" CeeJay for a few years and will only buy used if it's something she's recommending.  I started reading the "oldies" thread - I remember buying a blue india part time many years ago and it was the most amazing leather I have ever felt in my entire life!  I just wasn't a fan of the style and love my crossbody bags.  I might try to find a nice, old city and see how I like wearing it with a xbody strap.


You can always post any prospective purchases on the AT thread before you buy...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> You can always post any prospective purchases on the AT thread before you buy...


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Ever get to the place where you are about to buy your first Balenciaga bag...you have looked for many days and compared many prices...weighed up what you can afford....even gone onto the big computer at work to check out the listing and see what condition the bag is...come home and decided you would put it into the Autho thread and gone to do it...and found that the seller has raised the price over what you could afford?

Just me then...*sigh*


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Ever get to the place where you are about to buy your first Balenciaga bag...you have looked for many days and compared many prices...weighed up what you can afford....even gone onto the big computer at work to check out the listing and see what condition the bag is...come home and decided you would put it into the Autho thread and gone to do it...and found that the seller has raised the price over what you could afford?
> 
> Just me then...*sigh*


ah, shame!!!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Ever get to the place where you are about to buy your first Balenciaga bag...you have looked for many days and compared many prices...weighed up what you can afford....even gone onto the big computer at work to check out the listing and see what condition the bag is...come home and decided you would put it into the Autho thread and gone to do it...and found that the seller has raised the price over what you could afford?
> 
> Just me then...*sigh*


Argh.. that sucks. I'm sorry. Maybe keep watching and snatch it up when the price drops again.


----------



## houseof999

I have a seller who won't drop the price. It's been 6 months till my last offer and 6 months later her counter offer is still the same because she refuses to sell for less than what she paid (undisclosed). I don't know what she paid but she won't update listing with requested photos either for me to determine whether her asking price is worth my money. I'll just have to find another.


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> I have a seller who won't drop the price. It's been 6 months till my last offer and 6 months later her counter offer is still the same because she refuses to sell for less than what she paid (undisclosed). I don't know what she paid but she won't update listing with requested photos either for me to determine whether her asking price is worth my money. I'll just have to find another.


what are you looking for? maybe we can help you to find the one you want from a lot more cooperative Seller?


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> what are you looking for? maybe we can help you to find the one you want from a lot more cooperative Seller?


The mini mini twiggy! I'd love to find one in any bright pretty color!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> The mini mini twiggy! I'd love to find one in any bright pretty color!


ah, so you are 'watching' one in Apple Green colour?


----------



## ksuromax

have you seen this? (not sure it's a mini mini though)
https://www.reebonz.com/ae/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-classic-mini-twiggy-14428960


----------



## ksuromax

or this? quite bright 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chevre-Rubber-Mini-Twiggy-Poppy-5b677075baebf69eb384e97d


----------



## kerryisntreal

houseof999 said:


> The mini mini twiggy! I'd love to find one in any bright pretty color!


I can’t imagine there are too many of these up for sale at the moment so apologies if this is already the one you’re looking at - but there’s this on Poshmark? https://posh.mk/ABBJWA7lC6

I’m not familiar with mini or mini mini styles, so apologies if it’s something else! Also can’t stand how Posh doesn’t specify year of last activity on a listing, just month - but it does look like the seller has been active within the past day.


----------



## houseof999

kerryisntreal said:


> I can’t imagine there are too many of these up for sale at the moment so apologies if this is already the one you’re looking at - but there’s this on Poshmark? https://posh.mk/ABBJWA7lC6
> 
> I’m not familiar with mini or mini mini styles, so apologies if it’s something else! Also can’t stand how Posh doesn’t specify year of last activity on a listing, just month - but it does look like the seller has been active within the past day.


Yup. That's the one the seller won't lower price. I wanted to see close up of pipings and having no luck. She won't update pics and her lowest counter is still $330. Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> ah, so you are 'watching' one in Apple Green colour?


I am just I would prefer a Curry yellow, cobalt blue or Emerald green! I already have the City in Apple green so was trying not to get another bag in that color but I offered anyway on the one in PM. I missed it at $150 (!) 6 months ago on Mercari.


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> I am just I would prefer a Curry yellow, cobalt blue or Emerald green! I already have the City in Apple green so wear trying not to get another bag in that color but I offered anyway on the one in PM. I missed it at $150 (!) 6 months ago on Mercari.


oh, crap! so sorry!! i'll keep an eye open for you, hope you can find it soonest!


----------



## houseof999

Here's my current collection in bright colors. I don't want to repeat any of these colors. I think Curry and Amethyst colors would be nice additions to my collections but I'm not sure if those colors were released in the mini twiggy or the mini mini twiggy styles. I'd consider mini City in them but don't think that style came in these colors either. Only you guys can tell me as I am not experienced enough to know them all.


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Here's my current collection in bright colors. I don't want to repeat any of these colors. I think Curry and Amethyst colors would be nice additions to my collections but I'm not sure if those colors were released in the mini twiggy or the mini mini twiggy styles. I'd consider mini City in them but don't think that style came in these colors either. Only you guys can tell me as I am not experienced enough to know them all.
> View attachment 4734500


OMG!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Here's my current collection in bright colors. I don't want to repeat any of these colors. I think Curry and Amethyst colors would be nice additions to my collections but I'm not sure if those colors were released in the mini twiggy or the mini mini twiggy styles. I'd consider mini City in them but don't think that style came in these colors either. Only you guys can tell me as I am not experienced enough to know them all.
> View attachment 4734500


Nah, Mini City was made in 2012, Amethyst was in 2007 and 2008 (i think) 
but Curry?...


----------



## ksuromax

www.spottedfashion.com/2012/12/08/balenciaga-classic-mini-city-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## ksuromax

Check this out! there was Mangue, good yellow in 2012!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Nah, Mini City was made in 2012, Amethyst was in 2007 and 2008 (i think)
> but Curry?...


I found a Curry town on eBay that I was watching but someone bought it for $350. There's another one on PM but it's $500.. still thinking about that one. I just bought Coach Cassie in pollen. I wonder if it's too close to Mangue? Wdyt?


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> I found a Curry town on eBay that I was watching but someone bought it for $350. There's another one on PM but it's $500.. still thinking about that one. I just bought Coach Cassie in pollen. I wonder if it's too close to Mangue? Wdyt?


i think Mangue is a tad lighter yellow, but the vibe of these 2 bags are completely different.
It depends on your style and preference, if you tend to wear yellow A LOT, i think you can easily justify having both, Coach in Pollen and Bal in Mangue.
But if you want to have only one bag in yellow, then probably you've got that covered.
I have dozens (i mean it) of red and blue bags, in various sizes and leathers, from different brands.
quite a few bordeaux and a ton of black ones... but i don't mind having duplicates, be it colours, or styles


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> i think Mangue is a tad lighter yellow, but the vibe of these 2 bags are completely different.
> It depends on your style and preference, if you tend to wear yellow A LOT, i think you can easily justify having both, Coach in Pollen and Bal in Mangue.
> But if you want to have only one bag in yellow, then probably you've got that covered.
> I have dozens (i mean it) of red and blue bags, in various sizes and leathers, from different brands.
> quite a few bordeaux and a ton of black ones... but i don't mind having duplicates, be it colours, or styles


There's always room for red in my collection! 90% of my bags are Coach. I don't think I have only one bag of any single color! I'm very flexible as long as the style is something I can carry and it's a fun color!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> There's always room for red in my collection! 90% of my bags are Coach. I don't think I have only one bag of any single color! I'm very flexible as long as the style is something I can carry and it's a fun color!


then, i think, there's definitely some room for a slouchy and juicy Mangue mini City in your life!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> then, i think, there's definitely some room for a slouchy and juicy Mangue mini City inyour life!



+1


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> ah, shame!!!





houseof999 said:


> Argh.. that sucks. I'm sorry. Maybe keep watching and snatch it up when the price drops again.


I think the seller had it listed twice...once on US ebay and the other on Australian Ebay at different prices. Cant find the aussie one now so she might have consolidated and then put the price up to the aussie price which was more expensive.
It was a purplish looking first....I am looking at clubs as well but there are not much around I like the colour of....so started looking at the firsts and classic citys...bumbed up my budget a bit more..maybe a bit too much for my comfort...
There are many around yes but I dont like pinks or pale colours....and Im not a black bag gal even though I have a few black bags....looking  more for deep blues ...dark greys...dark greens...chocolate colours or pops of colour like an orange.
And when you really can only afford about US$400 before shippimg and taxes Im finding Im limited  a bit.

Edit...found the aussie listing...its the almost  same as the US listing now....cant see it as currency exchange fluctuations as Im sure its gone up from the NZ$777 abouts to over NZ$846


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> have you seen this? (not sure it's a mini mini though)
> https://www.reebonz.com/ae/balenciaga/bags/pre-owned-balenciaga-classic-mini-twiggy-14428960


That's a mini, it's the rubberized ones they did for the holiday collection.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Yup. That's the one the seller won't lower price. I wanted to see close up of pipings and having no luck. She won't update pics and her lowest counter is still $330. Thank you!


I don't blame you for wanting more photos but am I alone in thinking that $330 isn't a bad price if the condition is good?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I don't blame you for wanting more photos but am I alone in thinking that $330 isn't a bad price if the condition is good?


It's probably not but I still want to see pics requested. Also I'm hesitant because I already have that color and if I get that I might have to let go of that Apple City... Otherwise wouldn't they compete with each other to be carried. I'll reach for one and not both obviously. Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> It's probably not but I still want to see pics requested. Also I'm hesitant because I already have that color and if I get that I might have to let go of that Apple City... Otherwise wouldn't they compete with each other to be carried. I'll reach for one and not both obviously. Lol!


 Totally different uses for each bag because of size! But I don't like dealing with sellers that aren't helpful.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Totally different uses for each bag because of size! But I don't like dealing with sellers that aren't helpful.


Yeah I'm gonna let it go.  I shouldn't have to request photos over and over. Once my shopping experience turns negative I'll feel that negativity when I see that bag so its best I get another one somewhere else.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna let it go.  I shouldn't have to request photos over and over. Once my shopping experience turns negative I'll feel that negativity when I see that bag so its best I get another one somewhere else.


You saw this right? Too many posts read, not enough memory left on my mental hard drive. Some wear...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...070441?hash=item41bba5a969:g:ERQAAOSwa~BYdGwK


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That's a mini, it's the rubberized ones they did for the holiday collection.


yeah, thought so, it doesn't look like a mini mini, but i don't have much of experience with either, thought i'd post it anyway, maybe there's not a big dif between the sizes


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> You saw this right? Too many posts read, not enough memory left on my mental hard drive. Some wear...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...070441?hash=item41bba5a969:g:ERQAAOSwa~BYdGwK


Thank you.. a little too much wear


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, thought so, it doesn't look like a mini mini, but i don't have much of experience with either, thought i'd post it anyway, maybe there's not a big dif between the sizes


I think about an inch in length and same in height/depth.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you.. a little too much wear


Yeah I figured.


----------



## houseof999

Hmm who is this bag? what color yellow is this? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...556383?hash=item48e02af2df:g:MG8AAOSwv9JeSf8W


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hmm who is this bag? what color yellow is this?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...556383?hash=item48e02af2df:g:MG8AAOSwv9JeSf8W


2011 or newer. Maybe mimosa? Don’t think it’s tournesol or curry but I’m on my phone not my laptop. Maybe a little too dark for mimosa? I’ll check when I’m back inside.


----------



## muchstuff

@houseof999 It's a F/W 2013 tournesol (sunflower). The tool kit is a bag I've always liked, one day I'll probably end up with one. They were made for a pretty limited time, 2013 but not sure how much longer after that.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> @houseof999 It's a F/W 2013 tournesol (sunflower). The tool kit is a bag I've always liked, one day I'll probably end up with one. They were made for a pretty limited time, 2013 but not sure how much longer after that.


Thank you! I really like this! Maybe I'll get this instead of the town.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I really like this! Maybe I'll get this instead of the town.


Let me know what you think of it if you do!


----------



## shesnochill

Hi B-Bag gals!

I just acquired a new to me/pre-loved City in Black.♡

The seller says she got it back in 2010?

I was wondering when did the City originally come out? I’m aware it’s been a timeless classic style for Balenciaga.

I let go of another bag I loved. But wasn’t getting much use, so I’m hoping this City gets more action lol.

Anyways — can’t wait to share with you all. It’s been a while since I’ve been in here.


----------



## ojm717

Hi, 
Just bought a weekender off poshmark -- seems like it's authentic based on my research, but I'm just a little skeptical because I got such a good price
Can anyone tell me what they think? Attaching pics
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

ojm717 said:


> Hi,
> Just bought a weekender off poshmark -- seems like it's authentic based on my research, but I'm just a little skeptical because I got such a good price
> Can anyone tell me what they think? Attaching pics
> Thank you in advance!!


Please post here with all of the required pics and we'll take a look...see first post at top of page for examples.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


----------



## ojm717

Just posted it -- thanks 



muchstuff said:


> Please post here with all of the required pics and we'll take a look...see first post at top of page for examples.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Hi B-Bag gals!
> 
> I just acquired a new to me/pre-loved City in Black.♡
> 
> The seller says she got it back in 2010?
> 
> I was wondering when did the City originally come out? I’m aware it’s been a timeless classic style for Balenciaga.
> 
> I let go of another bag I loved. But wasn’t getting much use, so I’m hoping this City gets more action lol.
> 
> Anyways — can’t wait to share with you all. It’s been a while since I’ve been in here.


You know, I'm not 100% sure when the first season for the City was...S/S 2004? I think everything I've seen before that was Firsts.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> You know, I'm not 100% sure when the first season for the City was...S/S 2004? I think everything I've seen before that was Firsts.



Gratzi muchstuff! (Super cool username btw.)

I’m super stoked to receive it.. since my college days and early days of TPF; my taste and habits for bags have changed—

I’ve learned to let go of bags I loved and didn’t put to use much, but learning to appreciate a smaller collection and acquiring bags I believe I’ll use a lot. This City being one of them! Can’t wait to share with a reveal soon. Yay!


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Gratzi muchstuff! (Super cool username btw.)
> 
> I’m super stoked to receive it.. since my college days and early days of TPF; my taste and habits for bags have changed—
> 
> I’ve learned to let go of bags I loved and didn’t put to use much, but learning to appreciate a smaller collection and acquiring bags I believe I’ll use a lot. This City being one of them! Can’t wait to share with a reveal soon. Yay!


Thanks! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I really like this! Maybe I'll get this instead of the town.


've been browsing for other things, but noticed something you might want to look at
not a twiggy, but a tiny City in yello, good condition
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-nano-city-jaune-epi-504216
again, not a Twiggy, but 2004 First in gorgeous leather and saturated yellow
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-marigold-yellow-498273


----------



## ksuromax

and a Twiggy (listed as 'classic' but looks like mini to me) but not yellow, although bright and funky
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-agneau-classic-twiggy-red-508770


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> 've been browsing for other things, but noticed something you might want to look at
> not a twiggy, but a tiny City in yello, good condition
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-nano-city-jaune-epi-504216
> again, not a Twiggy, but 2004 First in gorgeous leather and saturated yellow
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-marigold-yellow-498273


Thank you!   I love the yellow but it has no strap. 
Like the First but don't want to get another First as I have 3 already.


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> and a Twiggy (listed as 'classic' but looks like mini to me) but not yellow, although bright and funky
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-agneau-classic-twiggy-red-508770


I have this in my favorites.


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!   I love the yellow but it has no strap.


oh, crap! sorry, i didn't notice it was incomplete


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> oh, crap! sorry, i didn't notice it was incomplete


No worries!  I spent the money on something else I had been looking for for the last 3 years. I have to wait till I have the funds again.


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> No worries!  I spent the money on something else I had been looking for for the last 3 years. I have to wait till I have the funds again.


hopefully by then a perfect yellow mini Twiggy will show up!


----------



## janelled1

In your opinion, because I’m looking for my first bal, what’s the softest black leather balenciaga bag?


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> In your opinion, because I’m looking for my first bal, what’s the softest black leather balenciaga bag?


Moto bag or are you open to other styles? IMHO the softest is the early nappa on the flat brass Firsts or on this bag of mine (see photo), which is either 2001 or 2002. The flat brass Firsts are collectable so it would be a hunt. 
Otherwise, the chevre bags pre F/W 2008 are beautiful chewy soft leather and preferred by many. There are more current chevre bags as well. The calfskin bags are also really lovely. More current chevre and calfskin are specific styles only.


----------



## janelled1

muchstuff said:


> Moto bag or are you open to other styles? IMHO the softest is the early nappa on the flat brass Firsts or on this bag of mine (see photo), which is either 2001 or 2002. The flat brass Firsts are collectable so it would be a hunt.
> Otherwise, the chevre bags pre F/W 2008 are beautiful chewy soft leather and preferred by many. There are more current chevre bags as well. The calfskin bags are also really lovely. More current chevre and calfskin are specific styles only.
> View attachment 4738426



Oh thank you! That gives me a starting place


----------



## janelled1

janelled1 said:


> Oh thank you! That gives me a starting place



What is the bag in your photo? It’s lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> What is the bag in your photo? It’s lovely.


Doesn't really have a name but the leather is absolutely like butter and you can find them quite cheap on resale sites. As I mentioned she's an oldie, either 2001 or 2002 (my guess based on the tag is 2001). The style was made in subsequent years so if you're looking for one and want the super soft nappa you'll need to look closely to be sure it's an earlier one. More pics.


----------



## janelled1

muchstuff said:


> Doesn't really have a name but the leather is absolutely like butter and you can find them quite cheap on resale sites. As I mentioned she's an oldie, either 2001 or 2002 (my guess based on the tag is 2001). The style was made in subsequent years so if you're looking for one and want the super soft nappa you'll need to look closely to be sure it's an earlier one. More pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738480
> View attachment 4738481
> View attachment 4738482



Thanks for sharing! So lovely [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> Thanks for sharing! So lovely [emoji4]


My pleasure, good luck on the hunt!


----------



## janelled1

janelled1 said:


> Thanks for sharing! So lovely [emoji4]



Would 500 be a fair price without the strap?


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> Would 500 be a fair price without the strap?


Personally I wouldn't buy without the strap but I don't carry by hand or on my arm. I'm hesitant to advise re: pricing because I'm pretty big on buying complete.


----------



## shesnochill

Shoot—

I asked this question earlier but I can’t seem to find the thread.

Does anyone know what year the Balenciaga City first came out? 2007? 2008? @muchstuff? Hehe


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Shoot—
> 
> I asked this question earlier but I can’t seem to find the thread.
> 
> Does anyone know what year the Balenciaga City first came out? 2007? 2008? @muchstuff? Hehe


2004 I think. I can't recall seeing any Cities before that date.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> 2004 I think. I can't recall seeing any Cities before that date.


Gratzi @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Gratzi @muchstuff!



Anytime. The First's first season was F/W 2001. Here's a little reading for you:

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#hist


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Anytime. The First's first season was F/W 2001. Here's a little reading for you:
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#hist


Fun! This should keep me busy for the next hour haha! Thank you friend!

PS Any helpful links or threads on treating a preloved Bal bags?

I’m currently watching this video on YouTube:  - thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Fun! This should keep me busy for the next hour haha! Thank you friend!
> 
> PS Any helpful links or threads on treating a preloved Bal bags?
> 
> I’m currently watching this video on YouTube:  - thoughts?



Do you know how to do a search?


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Do you know how to do a search?



Yes, kind of!


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, I'm looking at a bag (it's a Part Time with GGH) and the seller is saying its made of goat skin.. is this true? They didn't only come in lambskin but some; goat?


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I'm looking at a bag (it's a Part Time with GGH) and the seller is saying its made of goat skin.. is this true? They didn't only come in lambskin but some; goat?


Early ones were chevre. The G21 HW started in 2007, agneau leather in 2008, a mix of the two leathers in S/S and apparently all agneau in F/W. So if the bag was from 2007 it would be chevre, S/S 2008 could be either, F/W 2008 forward would be agneau. Unless it was an anomaly and they do happen. Keeps us on our toes.


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Yes, kind of!



Top right corner, click on the little magnifying glass/search icon, then on the drop down list, click "more". You can refine your search but I just go with "search everything" and then try keywords, and/or the OP I'm looking for, and the thread or subforum I want to search. You can search relevance or most recent post.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Top right corner, click on the little magnifying glass/search icon, then on the drop down list, click "more". You can refine your search but I just go with "search everything" and then try keywords, and/or the OP I'm looking for, and the thread or subforum I want to search. You can search relevance or most recent post.


Thank you @muchstuff. Teaching me all the ropes!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Thank you @muchstuff. Teaching me all the ropes!


I remember when I was fairly new to TPF, I had a few members take the time to explain stuff and it really helped.


----------



## muggles

Question for muchstuff! You once owned the papier drop bucket, can you tell me if it’s worth acquiring or is it not user friendly? Thank you or anyone else that would like to tell me, appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Question for muchstuff! You once owned the papier drop bucket, can you tell me if it’s worth acquiring or is it not user friendly? Thank you or anyone else that would like to tell me, appreciate it!


I bought it and sold it without carrying it so that may give you some idea . 
The leather on the Papier line is really lovely calfskin. Let's start with saying I'm not really a bucket gal. If the bucket style has a handle rather than a long strap it works better for me so that's one point that really has nothing to do with the Papier bag. I really prefer handles to long straps on all of my bags.

I thought the big zipper head on the bag looked cheap. I also didn't like the way the bottom of the zipper had kind of a bulge where all of the zipper and leathers were connected. The base is a rather structured oval (if I'm remembering it correctly) and for my personal taste it didn't work with this bag, I'd have preferred a softer base but that may have happened with more use?

Having said all that, I think @Pollie-Jean  and @peacebabe have or had a Papier bucket, and there's a mod shot of peace with hers that looks really great. Hopefully someone else gives an opinion, it may work out great for you, just didn't for me.


----------



## muggles

I thank you very much, I think I’ll just go for the 2011 gray day regular hrd! It’s in great shape and 200$ cheaper! Appreciate your help!


----------



## JenJBS

I always have bags delivered to the office, 'cause I won't be home to sign for them... Today, that backfired.   Sitting here in the office (NOT working) because DHL is delivering my new Bal this afternoon, and I have to sign for it. Sure, I could have them redeliver tomorrow, but don't want to wait...  Not for a new Bal...


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> I always have bags delivered to the office, 'cause I won't be home to sign for them... Today, that backfired.   Sitting here in the office (NOT working) because DHL is delivering my new Bal this afternoon, and I have to sign for it. Sure, I could have them redeliver tomorrow, but don't want to wait...  Not for a new Bal...


What did you get? I’m nosy!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I thank you very much, I think I’ll just go for the 2011 gray day regular hrd! It’s in great shape and 200$ cheaper! Appreciate your help!


Love the Day bag!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> What did you get? I’m nosy!



Just posted the reveal in the May/June new Bal acquisitions thread!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Love the Day bag!


I like the Day bag over the Papier Drop!

The Papier Drop reminds me of this AW bag... part of the Coco/Rocco collection..


----------



## shesnochill

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10390255.shtml

Oh man this bag was so tempting. Color is so beautiful and that price!


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10390255.shtml
> 
> Oh man this bag was so tempting. Color is so beautiful and that price!


you pulled the trigger? 
it's Lagon, very nice colour (i have a Day)


----------



## muggles

Well he we go on merry go round again! Purchased cassis city, rose gold hardware. Seller from Mercari swears they shipped on 25th tracking has never updated, still says Usps waiting for item, so did she ship or not? I have no clue! Very aggravating!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well he we go on merry go round again! Purchased cassis city, rose gold hardware. Seller from Mercari swears they shipped on 25th tracking has never updated, still says Usps waiting for item, so did she ship or not? I have no clue! Very aggravating!


can she present you the shipping bill? she must have a copy


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> can she present you the shipping bill? she must have a copy


No she says she just dropped it off at post office! She didn’t ask them to track it!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> No she says she just dropped it off at post office! She didn’t ask them to track it!


For what it's worth USPS has been slowwwww in delivering stuff I've sent from Canada. And that's AFTER it's cleared customs. Where was she shipping from?


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> No she says she just dropped it off at post office! She didn’t ask them to track it!


you mean, she shipped without tracking? 
(we do have this option here, the cheapest possible) 
or, any USPS parcel has a tracking number? 
could be just the shipping option was the cheapest, e.g. like consolidated/bulk shipping? when they accummulate a certain number, or volume, and then ship all in bulk? and then it will be scanned and updated?


----------



## janelled1

muchstuff said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy without the strap but I don't carry by hand or on my arm. I'm hesitant to advise re: pricing because I'm pretty big on buying complete.



Thanks for your help and opinions. I passed on it. Someday I’ll find the one that’s right for me. [emoji2]


----------



## muchstuff

janelled1 said:


> Thanks for your help and opinions. I passed on it. Someday I’ll find the one that’s right for me. [emoji2]


Good luck with the hunt, there's a ton of choice out there, you'll find your bag!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> For what it's worth USPS has been slowwwww in delivering stuff I've sent from Canada. And that's AFTER it's cleared customs. Where was she shipping from?


California


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> you mean, she shipped without tracking?
> (we do have this option here, the cheapest possible)
> or, any USPS parcel has a tracking number?
> could be just the shipping option was the cheapest, e.g. like consolidated/bulk shipping? when they accummulate a certain number, or volume, and then ship all in bulk? and then it will be scanned and updated?


Who knows! It’s a waiting game now!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> California


It’s just slow I bet.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> It’s just slow I bet.


Day three tracking still says label created, Usps waiting for package!


----------



## muggles

How long does it take Rebag to actually ship?
Yes I might have bought another another what?


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> How long does it take Rebag to actually ship?
> Yes I might have bought another another what?


Again, everyone’s slow. Some of the sites are quoting approx. five day delays in shipping.


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Day three tracking still says label created, Usps waiting for package!


Day 4


Day 4 no tracking


----------



## muggles

Bag from mercari was shipped first class from California. Tracking still indicates post office waiting for package! This is 4 days, if it gets here today great, if not I requested a cancellation!
I bought a day from mercari and it arrived from California in 2 days, shipped priority! And tracking always worked! Cassis City was not meant to be


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Bag from mercari was shipped first class from California. Tracking still indicates post office waiting for package! This is 4 days, if it gets here today great, if not I requested a cancellation!
> I bought a day from mercari and it arrived from California in 2 days, shipped priority! And tracking always worked! Cassis City was not meant to be


This is the current state of shipping honestly. I waited a month for a package to cross Canada. Less staff and way more people shopping online equals delays and huge back ups.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> This is the current state of shipping honestly. I waited a month for a package to cross Canada. Less staff and way more people shopping online equals delays and huge back ups.


Well I wouldn’t fuss but I bought a day bag at the same time, different seller. It arrived no problem! Also come to find out city bag was shipped first class not priority! But day 4 tracking has never said post office received package! I shipped a bag to Yoogi’s closet in Seattle and I’m in Va, they got it in two days!
As a seller I have never left a package at post office without getting scanned receipt! I want something in my hand that proves post office got it! Oh well! Appreciate greatly the opportunity to rant! Your a great bunch!


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> Bag from mercari was shipped first class from California. Tracking still indicates post office waiting for package! This is 4 days, if it gets here today great, if not I requested a cancellation!
> I bought a day from mercari and it arrived from California in 2 days, shipped priority! And tracking always worked! Cassis City was not meant to be


How do you guys access these adorable GIF smileys? Lol so adorable.

Most of my online orders have been delayed due to COVID. Per what others have said, I think everyone’s slammed. Hope your bag arrives soon!!


----------



## muggles

I


shesnochill said:


> How do you guys access these adorable GIF smileys? Lol so adorable.
> 
> Most of my online orders have been delayed due to COVID. Per what others have said, I think everyone’s slammed. Hope your bag arrives soon!!


thank you! To access the smilies best if you ask Ksuromax, she taught me


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> How do you guys access these adorable GIF smileys? Lol so adorable.
> 
> Most of my online orders have been delayed due to COVID. Per what others have said, I think everyone’s slammed. Hope your bag arrives soon!!



Go to the very very bottom of the page and click on "help". When that opens, go to the left and click on "smilies". A big list will open, choose your smiley and highlight the written word to the far right of the smiley picture, under the "text" column, then hit copy (be sure to include the two colons, it's a bit fiddly. There may be another way but this is how I do it). Then return to your post (back arrow twice) and and paste. You won't see the actual smiley until you post.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I
> 
> thank you! To access the smilies best if you ask Ksuromax, she taught me


it was @muchstuff


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well I wouldn’t fuss but I bought a day bag at the same time, different seller. It arrived no problem! Also come to find out city bag was shipped first class not priority! But day 4 tracking has never said post office received package! I shipped a bag to Yoogi’s closet in Seattle and I’m in Va, they got it in two days!
> As a seller I have never left a package at post office without getting scanned receipt! I want something in my hand that proves post office got it! Oh well! Appreciate greatly the opportunity to rant! Your a great bunch!


my BV Knot was shipped by UPS, who are ridiculously expensive, and for the money they charge you'd expect a little bit responsible service. 
Yesterday the courier rang me up for the delivery, i hopped out excited, and was a bit disappointed to see he only brought the Bal bracelet. NO FREAKING IDEA WHY two items ordered together, paid together, were shipped and delivered separately. 
Ok, fine, maybe tomorrow, i thought, and first thing in the morning i checked the status of the second bit of the shipment with the Knot. 
you cannot imagine my surprise when i saw the staus saying 'delivery might be delayed due to incomplete address'
i was like WHHAAA???? 
how can one bit be delivered without any issue, and another 'delay due to incomplete address' when they BOTH were shipped to THE SAME address??? 
go, figure! 
i called UPS to ask wth was going on, the CS guy told me to not worry and that it will be delivered to me soonest, i asked, how does that bode with the uncertain online status, but he just said, it will be delivered soon. 
Ok. 
Fine.
I hang up, and literally at the same time my phone rang and the courier said - 'ma'am, i am outside, please, come to collect your parcel' 
........
i think it's all because they all work with tons of time consuming precautions and less staff in, that's why all these slips and misses.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Go to the very very bottom of the page and click on "help". When that opens, go to the left and click on "smilies". A big list will open, choose your smiley and highlight the written word to the far right of the smiley picture, under the "text" column, then hit copy (be sure to include the two colons, it's a bit fiddly. There may be another way but this is how I do it). Then return to your post (back arrow twice) and and paste. You won't see the actual smiley until you post.


Thank you, muchstuff! I couldn't figure out how to insert those extra smilies either. 

I wish there was an easier way to do this! Like a "More" button in the Smilies section at the bottom of the box where we type replies.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff! I couldn't figure out how to insert those extra smilies either.
> 
> I wish there was an easier way to do this! Like a "More" button in the Smilies section at the bottom of the box where we type replies.


actually, there is
you have to type the code manually 
(without the space) : graucho : for  
: wlae : for  
: hs : for  
just need to remember those


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> actually, there is
> you have to type the code manually
> (without the space) : graucho : for
> : wlae : for
> : hs : for
> just need to remember those


Thank you! Those smilies are so cute that I think I'll remember pretty quick, they're worth it. The good old days of ICQ...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> actually, there is
> you have to type the code manually
> (without the space) : graucho : for
> : wlae : for
> : hs : for
> just need to remember those


Not with my memory...


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! Those smilies are so cute that I think I'll remember pretty quick, they're worth it. The good old days of ICQ...


yep
i'm desperately missing the one with head banging at the wall  
but it's still available in skype


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> yep
> i'm desperately missing *the one with head banging at the wall*
> but it's still available in skype


Ohhh, I loved that one! But it's good that at least some of them are available here.


----------



## shesnochill

HAHAHAHAHAH. Yay. I think I got it.


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, I got something off FashionPhile yesterday.

The anticipation begins!


----------



## muggles

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I got something off FashionPhile yesterday.
> 
> The anticipation begins![/


i just bought something from Poshmark


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> i just bought something from Poshmark


Can’t wait to see what you got!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I got something off FashionPhile yesterday.
> 
> The anticipation begins!





muggles said:


> i just bought something from Poshmark



So we have a couple fun Reveals to look forward to!   Congratulations on your new acquisitions, ladies!


----------



## BBBagHag

And I got something from Poshmark and TRR! 




JenJBS said:


> So we have a couple fun Reveals to look forward to!   Congratulations on your new acquisitions, ladies!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> And I got something from Poshmark and TRR!



Congratulations!   Looking forward to the reveals!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Random - does anybody else have dreams about purses??  

I can't say it happens super often, but every now and then I'll have a dream where I'm in a thrift/consignment store and I find some back section that has an amazing selection of Balenciaga finds (which are usually super cheap).  Or dreams where I go through my own closet and find killer bags I didn't realize I had.  

Had another one last night. Bummer to wake up and realize you *don't* actually have those old, gorgeous weekenders!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Random - does anybody else have dreams about purses??
> 
> I can't say it happens super often, but every now and then I'll have a dream where I'm in a thrift/consignment store and I find some back section that has an amazing selection of Balenciaga finds (which are usually super cheap).  Or dreams where I go through my own closet and find killer bags I didn't realize I had.
> 
> Had another one last night. Bummer to wake up and realize you *don't* actually have those old, gorgeous weekenders!


I don't dream about them but that's how I relax and fall asleep. I go through my bag inventory one bag at a time. Never actually get to the end...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I don't dream about them but that's how I relax and fall asleep. I go through my bag inventory one bag at a time. Never actually get to the end...



Good to know that I am not the only one


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Good to know that I am not the only one


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> And I got something from Poshmark and TRR!


did you get the blue BO Small City from TRR???


----------



## JenJBS

Inspired by @ksuromax  new yellow bracelet, I now have a Bal bracelet on the way!   And since it's a bracelet, not a bag, it doesn't count as me leaving Ban Island, right?  

Any chance someone could tell me the color? Or would it be best to wait until I can get my own pics?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @ksuromax  new yellow bracelet, I now have a Bal bracelet on the way!   And since it's a bracelet, not a bag, it doesn't count as me leaving Ban Island, right?
> 
> Any chance someone could tell me the color? Or would it be best to wait until I can get my own pics?



Wow, this color is TDF!!! Congrats


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Wow, this color is TDF!!! Congrats



Thank you!  I'm imagining a full size bag in this color...


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @ksuromax  new yellow bracelet, I now have a Bal bracelet on the way!   And since it's a bracelet, not a bag, it doesn't count as me leaving Ban Island, right?
> 
> Any chance someone could tell me the color? Or would it be best to wait until I can get my own pics?


Lagon, 2012
Rose Gold G12 hw
Twins!!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I'm imagining a full size bag in this color...


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Lagon, 2012
> Rose Gold G12 hw
> Twins!!



Thank you, Twin!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


>


Yikes! I need that too to go with my Lagon! Then we can be triplets! Find me one STAT! .


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


>



That bag!  TDF!   Thanks for the pic!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Yikes! I need that too to go with my Lagon! Then we can be triplets! Find me one STAT! .


 


JenJBS said:


> That bag!  TDF!   Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Yikes! I need that too to go with my Lagon! Then we can be triplets! Find me one STAT! .


can I follow two steps behind holding my coin purse in Lagon?...wont be quads but a poor cousin.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> can I follow two steps behind holding my coin purse in Lagon?...wont be quads but a poor cousin.


join in!!


----------



## aisabella

Hi ladies! 
My first time posting in this thread but I ordered a bag off FashionPhile and had it overnighted. Can't wait to see her in person...I'll share with you then


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> can I follow two steps behind holding my coin purse in Lagon?...wont be quads but a poor cousin.



Please join us!  I'd say the 'group' is about owning something Lagon, not what the item is.


----------



## JenJBS

aisabella said:


> Hi ladies!
> My first time posting in this thread but I ordered a bag off FashionPhile and had it overnighted. Can't wait to see her in person...I'll share with you then



A bag exciting enough to use overnight shipping! You have me curious...


----------



## BBBagHag

Nope.

will reveal once I get it, should be tomorrow...


ksuromax said:


> did you get the blue BO Small City from TRR???


----------



## muggles

2 bags arriving tomorrow!
One from Rebag
One from Poshmark


----------



## aisabella

Here she is! Rose gold town in black agneau leather  
She's a lil smooshy but I love her to bits!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> 2 bags arriving tomorrow!
> One from Rebag
> One from Poshmark



Exciting!   What a great day for you tomorrow!


----------



## JenJBS

aisabella said:


> Here she is! Rose gold town in black agneau leather
> She's a lil smooshy but I love her to bits!



Beautiful!  That rose gold hardware!  Congratulations!


----------



## Narnanz

thank you @muchstuff for your help...I have thanked you in my reveal thread but cant not again.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you @muchstuff for your help...I have thanked you in my reveal thread but cant not again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747567


My pleasure she looks good!


----------



## shesnochill

aisabella said:


> Here she is! Rose gold town in black agneau leather
> She's a lil smooshy but I love her to bits!


Town? Is this smaller than a Twiggy? It’s so cute!


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, my Fashionphile package arrived today.......


----------



## shesnochill

I’m finally unboxing!


----------



## muggles




----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


>


Coming! Had to stop to make lunch for everyone.


----------



## muggles




----------



## muggles

I finally got a red bag! A red City! A 2017 red city!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I finally got a red bag! A red City! A 2017 red city!


Pics?


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> I finally got a red bag! A red City! A 2017 red city!


Exciting!! Photos pls!!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I finally got a red bag! A red City! A 2017 red city!


you better post the pics faster!!!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> you better post the pics faster!!!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> Real red in real life! Hard to get good pic in this cabin!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964


(thud)


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964



Fantastic bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> Fantastic bag!  Congratulations!





ksuromax said:


> (thud)


Thank you both!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964



Wow, beautiful, and in amazing condition too!


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964





What a beauty; enjoy your new red to the fullest @muggles!


----------



## shesnochill

Man oh man, I wish I was on TPF back when this was posted by @CeeJay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

That price.......


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Hope it's ok to ask. Is anyone here in Australia? Can you please share where you shop your Bal bag from? Thank you.
PS. Love seeing everyone bal, making me smile


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Hope it's ok to ask. Is anyone here in Australia? Can you please share where you shop your Bal bag from? Thank you.
> PS. Love seeing everyone bal, making me smile


let's call @jeanstohandbags


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> let's call @jeanstohandbags


Thank you Ksuromax


----------



## kerryisntreal

Coming here to vent - I received a disappointing purchase earlier today and am in the process of returning. It _seemed_ like a great condition 2013 ultraviolet, but it turned out that the bag had been [professionally] recolored and the seller somehow didn’t realize, and insisted it wasn’t. Turns out when she sent her bag in to the leather place for cleaning and conditioning... they recolored it, most likely as a “solve” for color fading.

It was immediately obvious based on the plasticky acrylic coating on the bag, sheer paint buildup in some areas, and the coated stitching / handles. Not to mention some purple paint still on the zipper stop. The kicker is I feel like I should have known - the color in the listing pics seemed surprisingly even, so I had actually asked if it had been recolored! And of course since she didn’t know, she said it hadn’t.

Sigh.

I feel bad for her bc it’s disappointing that a shop would do that without explicitly telling the owner. As someone who has dyed a few bags from my collection, I would never sell (or buy) something dyed. I also generally have an issue with acrylic “dyes” (read: paint). Spot color treatment can be great on something that REALLY needs it, but whoever is doing it _really_ really needs to know their stuff.

Oh well. Thanks for letting me rant!! The search for a purple bag continues!


----------



## muggles

kerryisntreal said:


> Coming here to vent - I received a disappointing purchase earlier today and am in the process of returning. It _seemed_ like a great condition 2013 ultraviolet, but it turned out that the bag had been [professionally] recolored and the seller somehow didn’t realize, and insisted it wasn’t. Turns out when she sent her bag in to the leather place for cleaning and conditioning... they recolored it, most likely as a “solve” for color fading.
> 
> It was immediately obvious based on the plasticky acrylic coating on the bag, sheer paint buildup in some areas, and the coated stitching / handles. Not to mention some purple paint still on the zipper stop. The kicker is I feel like I should have known - the color in the listing pics seemed surprisingly even, so I had actually asked if it had been recolored! And of course since she didn’t know, she said it hadn’t.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I feel bad for her bc it’s disappointing that a shop would do that without explicitly telling the owner. As someone who has dyed a few bags from my collection, I would never sell (or buy) something dyed. I also generally have an issue with acrylic “dyes” (read: paint). Spot color treatment can be great on something that REALLY needs it, but whoever is doing it _really_ really needs to know their stuff.
> 
> Oh well. Thanks for letting me rant!! The search for a purple bag continues!


I’m sorry, I know how you feel! Good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Coming here to vent - I received a disappointing purchase earlier today and am in the process of returning. It _seemed_ like a great condition 2013 ultraviolet, but it turned out that the bag had been [professionally] recolored and the seller somehow didn’t realize, and insisted it wasn’t. Turns out when she sent her bag in to the leather place for cleaning and conditioning... they recolored it, most likely as a “solve” for color fading.
> 
> It was immediately obvious based on the plasticky acrylic coating on the bag, sheer paint buildup in some areas, and the coated stitching / handles. Not to mention some purple paint still on the zipper stop. The kicker is I feel like I should have known - the color in the listing pics seemed surprisingly even, so I had actually asked if it had been recolored! And of course since she didn’t know, she said it hadn’t.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I feel bad for her bc it’s disappointing that a shop would do that without explicitly telling the owner. As someone who has dyed a few bags from my collection, I would never sell (or buy) something dyed. I also generally have an issue with acrylic “dyes” (read: paint). Spot color treatment can be great on something that REALLY needs it, but whoever is doing it _really_ really needs to know their stuff.
> 
> Oh well. Thanks for letting me rant!! The search for a purple bag continues!


Well that sucks. Hard to believe that someone could have received their bag back from cleaning and not know it had been recoloured . Any chance of a pic? I have a very curious nature...


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Well that sucks. Hard to believe that someone could have received their bag back from cleaning and not know it had been recoloured . Any chance of a pic? I have a very curious nature...



Right?! I mean I get that not everybody is as purse crazy as I am, but it was so so so obvious. 

And oh of course I have pics! The first 5 were taken this morning (to try to explain to seller), the last couple taken just now in more evening light. You can even see the paint line vs original underneath the buckle.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Right?! I mean I get that not everybody is as purse crazy as I am, but it was so so so obvious.
> 
> And oh of course I have pics! The first 5 were taken this morning (to try to explain to seller), the last couple taken just now in more evening light. You can even see the paint line vs original underneath the buckle.
> 
> View attachment 4750327
> View attachment 4750328
> View attachment 4750329
> View attachment 4750331
> View attachment 4750332
> View attachment 4750335
> View attachment 4750336
> View attachment 4750338


Yeah it's pretty obvious. And it must have felt totally different when she got it back as well. So no issues with the return?


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Yeah it's pretty obvious. And it must have felt totally different when she got it back as well. So no issues with the return?


None so far, fingers crossed! Just need to get it in the mail and provide her tracking & whatnot.

Also apparently need to paint my nails.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> None so far, fingers crossed! Just need to get it in the mail and provide her tracking & whatnot.
> 
> Also apparently need to paint my nails.


Glad to hear she’s not causing problems with the return. Nails are optional right now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kerryisntreal said:


> Coming here to vent - I received a disappointing purchase earlier today and am in the process of returning. It _seemed_ like a great condition 2013 ultraviolet, but it turned out that the bag had been [professionally] recolored and the seller somehow didn’t realize, and insisted it wasn’t. Turns out when she sent her bag in to the leather place for cleaning and conditioning... they recolored it, most likely as a “solve” for color fading.
> 
> It was immediately obvious based on the plasticky acrylic coating on the bag, sheer paint buildup in some areas, and the coated stitching / handles. Not to mention some purple paint still on the zipper stop. The kicker is I feel like I should have known - the color in the listing pics seemed surprisingly even, so I had actually asked if it had been recolored! And of course since she didn’t know, she said it hadn’t.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I feel bad for her bc it’s disappointing that a shop would do that without explicitly telling the owner. As someone who has dyed a few bags from my collection, I would never sell (or buy) something dyed. I also generally have an issue with acrylic “dyes” (read: paint). Spot color treatment can be great on something that REALLY needs it, but whoever is doing it _really_ really needs to know their stuff.
> 
> Oh well. Thanks for letting me rant!! The search for a purple bag continues!


SNADS, the bane of holy grail Bal bag hunting   

For every pre-owned Bal City I have, there have been far too many SNADS. But I actually have a fantabulous Ultra Violet City, bought from a lovely Italian seller and it was just as described, even better. 
They are out there, just keep looking and it will turn up. Can't recommend Ultra Violet enough, it's


----------



## kerryisntreal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> SNADS, the bane of holy grail Bal bag hunting
> 
> For every pre-owned Bal City I have, there have been far too many SNADS. But I actually have a fantabulous Ultra Violet City, bought from a lovely Italian seller and it was just as described, even better.
> They are out there, just keep looking and it will turn up. Can't recommend Ultra Violet enough, it's



It’s funny bc I had never even really considered a purple bag until very recently, and had been primarily thinking about darker purples (and also ideally in a work) - but I‘ve always admired ultraviolet from afar. It is a bit brighter than I initially had in mind for myself, but I have seen pictures where it seems to float between dark and vibrant, which is why I went for it. As disappointing as this one was, I’m def not closing myself off to UV in the future if a great condition one comes up!

And uh, if you ever feel like sharing some pics of your ultraviolet city to add to the inspiration ...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kerryisntreal said:


> It’s funny bc I had never even really considered a purple bag until very recently, and had been primarily thinking about darker purples (and also ideally in a work) - but I‘ve always admired ultraviolet from afar. It is a bit brighter than I initially had in mind for myself, but I have seen pictures where it seems to float between dark and vibrant, which is why I went for it. As disappointing as this one was, I’m def not closing myself off to UV in the future if a great condition one comes up!
> 
> And uh, if you ever feel like sharing some pics of your ultraviolet city to add to the inspiration ...


As it just happens, I not only have pics, I have a whole thread about my Ultra Violet. Here you can follow the whole purchase drama, including a thousand questions, the many doubts, between hope and despair, high anxiety and finally- Bal elation  Thank the Bal gods for the tPF authenticators and their patience 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-other-balenciaga-purples-please-help.984021/





And just to show you how much I understand SNAD frustration, I forgot I apparently also started this thread after a particularly upsetting Bal SNAD experience. Only on tPF 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rant-if-its-not-like-new-dont-b-y-state-it-is.988699/


----------



## shesnochill

kerryisntreal said:


> Coming here to vent - I received a disappointing purchase earlier today and am in the process of returning. It _seemed_ like a great condition 2013 ultraviolet, but it turned out that the bag had been [professionally] recolored and the seller somehow didn’t realize, and insisted it wasn’t. Turns out when she sent her bag in to the leather place for cleaning and conditioning... they recolored it, most likely as a “solve” for color fading.
> 
> It was immediately obvious based on the plasticky acrylic coating on the bag, sheer paint buildup in some areas, and the coated stitching / handles. Not to mention some purple paint still on the zipper stop. The kicker is I feel like I should have known - the color in the listing pics seemed surprisingly even, so I had actually asked if it had been recolored! And of course since she didn’t know, she said it hadn’t.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I feel bad for her bc it’s disappointing that a shop would do that without explicitly telling the owner. As someone who has dyed a few bags from my collection, I would never sell (or buy) something dyed. I also generally have an issue with acrylic “dyes” (read: paint). Spot color treatment can be great on something that REALLY needs it, but whoever is doing it _really_ really needs to know their stuff.
> 
> Oh well. Thanks for letting me rant!! The search for a purple bag continues!


I had a similar situation with someone on Poshmark who sold me a pair of designer shoes. I mean, you live and learn— I’m now more careful. Thus woman repainted the leather on the shoe and then had someone repair and repaint a completely new sole on the wedges. They ended up snapping off and I was completely in shock. I still cannot believe there are people who do this out there.. it’s complete dishonesty. C’mon man. If you’re going to resell an item — be honest!

Glad you were able to catch it and dispute it quickly and with no issues!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Hope it's ok to ask. Is anyone here in Australia? Can you please share where you shop your Bal bag from? Thank you.
> PS. Love seeing everyone bal, making me smile



I'm in Sydney, and these days most of my purchases are on eBay.  There is also Cultstatus & Westfield Sydney City for new purchases (Cultstatus also do pre-owned).  Reebonz is okay too.  But for great prices and choice, ebay offers the best deals & variety.  Japanese resellers on eBay almost all offer free shipping, so it's only GST to pay if under $1,000.  If you do buy on eBay, just be sure to check authenticity prior to purchasing


----------



## muggles

Was going to buy a Sunday on Sunday, but found a day GSH 2010, looks navy. Not sure if it’s officier.
Anyway it had all the papers, dust bag and even a Balenciaga box, and it was way cheaper than a Sunday!
All this talk about a Sunday makes me want a sundae!

 :


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Was going to buy a Sunday on Sunday, but found a day GSH 2010, looks navy. Not sure if it’s officier.
> Anyway it had all the papers, dust bag and even a Balenciaga box, and it was way cheaper than a Sunday!
> All this talk about a Sunday makes me want a sundae!
> 
> :


Officier was 2009, do you have any pics, we might be able to dial it in.


----------



## muggles

Picture from a picture, not too hot! I passed this bag by several times because I thought it was black.
It looks faded, hope some colonil leather gel might help it..seller called it blue royal.


It’s from Poshmark, if it’s gross I won’t accept!. Hard to tell from pics!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Picture from a picture, not too hot! I passed this bag by several times because I thought it was black.
> It looks faded, hope some colonil leather gel might help it..seller called it blue royal.
> View attachment 4751924
> 
> It’s from Poshmark, if it’s gross I won’t accept!. Hard to tell from pics!


There's a bleu roi from 2010 so I guess that's what she means.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> There's a bleu roi from 2010 so I guess that's what she means.


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> View attachment 4751932


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

Found this pic on google 
Wonder if I can get it to look better with leather care
Course I have no idea in real life how it is? But, thank you Muchstuff, I’d of never deciphered it!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Found this pic on google
> Wonder if I can get it to look better with leather care
> Course I have no idea in real life how it is? But, thank you Muchstuff, I’d of never deciphered it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751933


Keep in mind I don't know if it's bleu roi for certain, I'm only going off of the info you've posted, no telling from the photo IMO.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind I don't know if it's bleu roi for certain, I'm only going off of the info you've posted, no telling from the photo IMO.


Your right! Until I see it, it’s a mystery blue!


----------



## Narnanz

Im searching for my next Bal...but just looking now.....have to save up again.
Can anyone explain to me what it means when a listing has Editor in its heading?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Im searching for my next Bal...but just looking now.....have to save up again.
> Can anyone explain to me what it means when a listing has Editor in its heading?


I've always wondered that too...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I've always wondered that too...


Didnt they give out some of the first bags to editors and models as a promo of the bag....and sellers have hooked onto it  as a bit of a buzz word to sell?


----------



## ksuromax

i always though it means that the Editor of the magazine (or, online platform) who in other words is the boss and the first person in the fashion of this particular (possibly, fashion) magazine liked the bag a lot and decided to write an article/review about it, which kinda gives you the impression of priority, preference and importance. "if the Editor picked this, it must be a very cool, BIG thing..." you know what i mean?


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, is there a thread on explaining the differences between Chèvre leather and the Agneau leather? Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, is there a thread on explaining the differences between Chèvre leather and the Agneau leather? Thanks!


Chevre means goatskin
Agneau means lambskin 
in French


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Authentic IMO but it's a First, not a City. Coquelicot.


Why can't I find any bags with the color code 6465? I'm trying to find a bag the same color as my keychain. Every Coquelicot I find the color code stamped is 6480, not 6465. So what red color is 6465?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Why can't I find any bags with the color code 6465? I'm trying to find a bag the same color as my keychain. Every Coquelicot I find the color code stamped is 6480, not 6465. So what red color is 6465?


If you search the mini charms the code 6465 is quoted as coquelicot in the ones I've found. Since this charm, based on the tag, has to be either 2011 or S/S 2012 I can't think of any other colour in that time period that would match. I don't know why the colour code would be different for charms vs regular bags .


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> If you search the mini charms the code 6465 is quoted as coquelicot in the ones I've found. Since this charm, based on the tag, has to be either 2011 or S/S 2012 I can't think of any other colour in that time period that would match. I don't know why the colour code would be different for charms vs regular bags .


Thank you for your help. I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you for your help. I couldn't figure it out.


It's a little odd that it's a different code, not sure why...


----------



## Narnanz

Hey fabulous people...what do you need to tell what the colour name of a bag is?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Hey fabulous people...what do you need to tell what the colour name of a bag is?


Post on the identify this thread with a pic of the bag in good, natural light, with pics of the front and back of the interior tag ideally.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Post on the identify this thread with a pic of the bag in good, natural light, with pics of the front and back of the interior tag ideally.


oh cool thank you
ETA...Might be easier if I just get them authenticated first.


----------



## M&Mthomas

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm in Sydney, and these days most of my purchases are on eBay.  There is also Cultstatus & Westfield Sydney City for new purchases (Cultstatus also do pre-owned).  Reebonz is okay too.  But for great prices and choice, ebay offers the best deals & variety.  Japanese resellers on eBay almost all offer free shipping, so it's only GST to pay if under $1,000.  If you do buy on eBay, just be sure to check authenticity prior to purchasing


Thank you so much, sorry I just saw your reply. I will check them out. Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> oh cool thank you
> ETA...Might be easier if I just get them authenticated first.


Actually I’m pretty sure it says in the first post on the ID thread that it’s only for authenticated bags so yes, that would be the first thing to do!


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> Chevre means goatskin
> Agneau means lambskin
> in French


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Can anyone give me thier opinion on which are the best orange colours that bals came in?
Im leaning towards this colour for my next bal


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Can anyone give me thier opinion on which are the best orange colours that bals came in?
> Im leaning towards this colour for my next bal


I don’t think there  are a lot of oranges. 09 mandarin is good.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Can anyone give me thier opinion on which are the best orange colours that bals came in?
> Im leaning towards this colour for my next bal



Not a true orange but I have always been drawn to the lovely color, burnt orange.  Can’t find it on the color thread for 2008 or 2009 but it is the letter R (muchstuff would know).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Not a true orange but I have always been drawn to the lovely color, burnt orange.  Can’t find it on the color thread for 2008 or 2009 but it is the letter R (muchstuff would know).


Hmmm I was thinking orange brûlée but that’s 2011...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm I was thinking orange brûlée but that’s 2011...



I don’t know the difference between orange brûlée and burnt orange.  I only remember this color because I think dear Peacebabe bought one.  here‘s a pic of the tag of a sold burnt orange


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I don’t know the difference between orange brûlée and burnt orange.  I only remember this color because I think dear Peacebabe bought one.  here‘s a pic of the tag of a sold burnt orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754529


I think it's mandarin. I don't know of any other orange for that season.It might look brighter in other light. @peacebabe do you have a mandarin bag?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I think it's mandarin. I don't know of any other orange for that season.It might look brighter in other light. @peacebabe do you have a mandarin bag?


I am sure you are right.  For years, I thought of it as burnt orange  — I learned something new today.  I miss sweet Peacebabe.

So then, Narnanz — another vote for Mandarin


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sure you are right.  For years, I thought of it as burnt orange  — I learned something new today.  I miss sweet Peacebabe.
> 
> So then, Narnanz — another vote for Mandarin


I chat with her fairly often, she pokes her head in now and again .


----------



## Narnanz

Im watching an orange one at the moment but it doesnt have the underside of the tag photo


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Im watching an orange one at the moment but it doesnt have the underside of the tag photo


Do you have a link?


----------



## Narnanz

Will post it when I get home...still trying to work out this new forum on the phone.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I chat with her fairly often, she pokes her head in now and again .



That’s great.  Please say hello for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Will post it when I get home...still trying to work out this new forum on the phone.


Skips around a bit doesn't it?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> That’s great.  Please say hello for me.


Will do!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Skips around a bit doesn't it?


I have to put in the page I want when I go to a thread and It seems to work better on my tablet in landscape rather than portrait and I cant seem to get my phone to go landscape for the site.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I am sure you are right.  For years, I thought of it as burnt orange  — I learned something new today.  I miss sweet Peacebabe.
> 
> So then, Narnanz — another vote for Mandarin


@Narnanz another vote for Mandarin! I have it and love the color. It's on the bottom right in the pic.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I have to put in the page I want when I go to a thread and It seems to work better on my tablet in landscape rather than portrait and I cant seem to get my phone to go landscape for the site.


I have to ask the obvious, you've unlocked your portrait orientation right?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> @Narnanz another vote for Mandarin! I have it and love the color. It's on the bottom right in the pic.
> View attachment 4754557


----------



## houseof999

Talk me in or out of buying a Coquelicot first! I got the mini keychain and now I feel it belongs hanging on the full size! Lol! Do y'all use your mini bag keychains as charms or as an actual key chain with keys attached?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I have to ask the obvious, you've unlocked your portrait orientation right?


I will have to check....when I can find where you change it on a samsung j4


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Talk me in or out of buying a Coquelicot first! I got the mini keychain and now I feel it belongs hanging on the full size! Lol! Do y'all use your mini bag keychains as charms or as an actual key chain with keys attached?


They get a little beat up if you use them with keys I found. What's your red first?


----------



## houseof999

Here it is! I just have to share again because it's too darn cute!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I will have to check....when I can find where you change it on a samsung j4


Settings? I don't know, I have an iPhone.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> I will have to check....when I can find where you change it on a samsung j4


DOH!!!!


Found it and it wasnt on.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> They get a little beat up if you use them with keys I found. What's your red first?


Tomato. I haven't put them next to each other yet. I might not need to buy the exact matching red first if they are really close. What say you? Too close? Not close enough?


----------



## Narnanz

Its still not doing it so will have a play when I get home...phone is running out of juice.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Tomato. I haven't put them next to each other yet. I might not need to buy the exact matching red first if they are really close. What say you? Too close? Not close enough?


I had one at one point, this one's 2011...


----------



## muchstuff

Different light...


----------



## muchstuff

I agree with this definition of the colour, there's a hint of orange in it to my eye.





*Coquelicot* ( /ˈkoʊklɪkoʊ/ KOHK-li-koh) is a shade of red. The term was originally a French vernacular name for the wild corn poppy, Papaver rhoeas, which is distinguished by its bright red color, and orange tint


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Its still not doing it so will have a play when I get home...phone is running out of juice.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I had one at one point, this one's 2011...
> View attachment 4754575


See, I would mistake this and call this tomato. I am a newbie who is not used to looking at a red and know right away which it is. I'll take a pic tomorrow of my Coquelicot on tomato and see how I feel. Thank you so much for sharing the pic! It's beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> See, I would mistake this and call this tomato. I am a newbie who is not used to looking at a red and know right away which it is. I'll take a pic tomorrow of my Coquelicot on tomato and see how I feel. Thank you so much for sharing the pic! It's beautiful!


Nothing to do with being a newbie, colours look different depending on light so it can be really hard to figure out. Reds and blues especially, I find, I have a hard time myself.


----------



## houseof999

I think my urge to buy another red first will be squashed tomorrow when I put them together. If it doesn't then it doesn't but I should stay focused on finding my yellow bag. Saw a Mangue velo listed recently. Do you think it's too big for a petite person at 5'1"?


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Talk me in or out of buying a Coquelicot first! I got the mini keychain and now I feel it belongs hanging on the full size! Lol! Do y'all use your mini bag keychains as charms or as an actual key chain with keys attached?



On the one hand, you need it to go with your keychain .  On the other hand, you already have a red first right?


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> On the one hand, you need it to go with your keychain .  On the other hand, you already have a red first right?


   You said the word "need"! DH would roll his eyes so hard at that they will keep rolling for a whole minute. Lol!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a link?











						Balenciaga Orange Leather Satchel Classic CITY Bag w/Shoulder Strap 115748 2123  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Orange Leather Satchel Classic CITY Bag w/Shoulder Strap 115748 2123 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Its in ok condition I suppose.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I think my urge to buy another red first will be squashed tomorrow when I put them together. If it doesn't then it doesn't but I should stay focused on finding my yellow bag. Saw a Mangue velo listed recently. Do you think it's too big for a petite person at 5'1"?


I’m 5’2” and I have two of them. I do like big bags but I don’t consider  the Velo that big.


----------



## chowlover2

Iamminda said:


> Not a true orange but I have always been drawn to the lovely color, burnt orange.  Can’t find it on the color thread for 2008 or 2009 but it is the letter R (muchstuff would know).


Rouille?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Balenciaga Orange Leather Satchel Classic CITY Bag w/Shoulder Strap 115748 2123  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Orange Leather Satchel Classic CITY Bag w/Shoulder Strap 115748 2123 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in ok condition I suppose.


S/S 2010 tomate.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2010 tomate.


oh so its more to the red side then orange or am I thinking on a completely weird tangent?


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Rouille?


Rouille's 2006, another nice colour, I had this at one time...


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> oh so its more to the red side then orange or am I thinking on a completely weird tangent?


Best bet is to google "Balenciaga tomate city" and check out the pics. Lighting makes such a difference, it'll look more red in some pics and more orange in others. I like to see colours outside in indirect light if possible.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Best bet is to google "Balenciaga tomate city" and check out the pics. Lighting makes such a difference, it'll look more red in some pics and more orange in others. I like to see colours outside in indirect light if possible.


thank you so much for your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you so much for your help.


Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Narnanz said:


> oh so its more to the red side then orange or am I thinking on a completely weird tangent?





muchstuff said:


> Best bet is to google "Balenciaga tomate city" and check out the pics. Lighting makes such a difference, it'll look more red in some pics and more orange in others. I like to see colours outside in indirect light if possible.



There’s also the Tomate / Tomato confusion!

And now I’m wondering why I don’t have any orange bags...


----------



## Narnanz

kerryisntreal said:


> There’s also the Tomate / Tomato confusion!
> 
> And now I’m wondering why I don’t have any orange bags...


Im hoping to get this one next week if it all goes well


----------



## muggles

I borrowed this pic from google. I have the bag on its way to me. After some consultation with Ksuromax and viewing her great pics. I decided I couldn’t pass this one up. I’m such a bad girl


----------



## muggles

Jeanstohandbags, you have this same bag! Your pics of this one also helped me to decide! Do you still love yours?


----------



## houseof999

Ok I think I'm good. I took pics with my Coquelicot keychain on tomato and there's hardly a noticeable difference. Maybe my tomato used to be more orange when it was new? I will never know but they look about the same to me together! 1st pic is indoor, next in the sun and then outside but not in the sun.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ok I think I'm good. I took pics with my Coquelicot keychain on tomato and there's hardly a noticeable difference. Maybe my tomato used to be more orange when it was new? I will never know but they look about the same to me together! 1st pic is indoor, next in the sun and then outside but not in the sun.
> View attachment 4755533
> View attachment 4755534
> View attachment 4755542


Can I see the interior tag on the first? Front and back? What year is it?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Can I see the interior tag on the first? Front and back? What year is it?


Sure! I was told 2007 tomato IIRC. Is that still correct?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Sure! I was told 2007 tomato IIRC. Is that still correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755583
> 
> View attachment 4755584


Yup, just couldn't remember if we saw a tag on this one. I think the 07 tomato was more red than the 09 tomate which had a bit more orange to it. ETA Both of them have some orange to my eye. It does resemble the coquelicot in your pics.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Yup, just couldn't remember if we saw a tag on this one. I think the 07 tomato was more red than the 09 tomate which had a bit more orange to it. ETA Both of them have some orange to my eye. It does resemble the coquelicot in your pics.


Yay!! Thank you!   You just saved me from spending $450!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Yay!! Thank you!   You just saved me from spending $450!


I think a coq would be a bit redundant honestly. So now what colour are you going for?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muggles said:


> Jeanstohandbags, you have this same bag! Your pics of this one also helped me to decide! Do you still love yours?



I absolutely love this bag.  I have actually been using my small size for several months now.  And not just because of coronavirus, but literally because I am enjoying it so much.  It is so cute & adorable, and I am fascinated by its shape when it's placed down & when it's carried by the handles.  Plus the calfskin leather is amazing & ever so durable.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Ok I think I'm good. I took pics with my Coquelicot keychain on tomato and there's hardly a noticeable difference. Maybe my tomato used to be more orange when it was new? I will never know but they look about the same to me together! 1st pic is indoor, next in the sun and then outside but not in the sun.
> View attachment 4755533
> View attachment 4755534
> View attachment 4755542



They look really good together so on to the next color .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sure you are right.  For years, I thought of it as burnt orange  — I learned something new today.  I miss sweet Peacebabe.
> 
> So then, Narnanz — another vote for Mandarin


Peace says hi! She had a pumpkin Twiggy and a tomato flat messenger.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Peace says hi! She had a pumpkin Twiggy and a tomato flat messenger.



Oh thanks for the message . I could have swore it was her (or someone else here) who bought said orange City and asked for opinion because there was an undisclosed flaw or cut. Then again, maybe my memory is going .


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I borrowed this pic from google. I have the bag on its way to me. After some consultation with Ksuromax and viewing her great pics. I decided I couldn’t pass this one up. I’m such a bad girl
> View attachment 4754806


 nice one!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, just couldn't remember if we saw a tag on this one. I think the 07 tomato was more red than the 09 tomate which had a bit more orange to it. ETA Both of them have some orange to my eye. It does resemble the coquelicot in your pics.





houseof999 said:


> Yay!! Thank you!   You just saved me from spending $450!


i have a Work in Tomato and City in Coq'11, while the colour is very close, the leather makes them quite different
IMHO, having it in Tomato is better because of chevre 
i personally don't see an orange hue in either, to me they both look like clean red


----------



## muggles

jeanstohandbags said:


> I absolutely love this bag.  I have actually been using my small size for several months now.  And not just because of coronavirus, but literally because I am enjoying it so much.  It is so cute & adorable, and I am fascinated by its shape when it's placed down & when it's carried by the handles.  Plus the calfskin leather is amazing & ever so durable.


Thank you! I’m excited mine arrives Monday! I’m so looking forward to seeing it and holding it! It looks so darn cute!


----------



## peacebabe

Like now ????     



muchstuff said:


> I chat with her fairly often, she pokes her head in now and again .


----------



## peacebabe

After seeing lamminda's tag pic. I do remember having 1 Mandarin City. But i still prefer Pumpkin though 



muchstuff said:


> I think it's mandarin. I don't know of any other orange for that season.It might look brighter in other light. @peacebabe do you have a mandarin bag?


----------



## peacebabe

I MISS YOU TOO DARLING . I hope you are doing well 



Iamminda said:


> I am sure you are right.  For years, I thought of it as burnt orange  — I learned something new today.  I miss sweet Peacebabe.
> 
> So then, Narnanz — another vote for Mandarin


----------



## peacebabe

This is Pumpkin. Very orangy orange !!




Iamminda said:


> I don’t know the difference between orange brûlée and burnt orange.  I only remember this color because I think dear Peacebabe bought one.  here‘s a pic of the tag of a sold burnt orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754529


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> I borrowed this pic from google. I have the bag on its way to me. After some consultation with Ksuromax and viewing her great pics. I decided I couldn’t pass this one up. I’m such a bad girl
> View attachment 4754806


Good that you didn't pass this !!!!! Calf Air Hobo is a gem !!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Nah ....... it's mine that got a problem   . I DID own one quite a while ago



Iamminda said:


> Oh thanks for the message . I could have swore it was her (or someone else here) who bought said orange City and asked for opinion because there was an undisclosed flaw or cut. Then again, maybe my memory is going .


----------



## peacebabe

Have you posted MOD ?? Would like to see it



muggles said:


> Thank you! I’m excited mine arrives Monday! I’m so looking forward to seeing it and holding it! It looks so darn cute!


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> Have you posted MOD ?? Would like to see it


No, it doesn’t arrive until Monday! Can’t wait!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Like now ????


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I MISS YOU TOO DARLING . I hope you are doing well



It’s such a treat to see your posts again .  Hope to see you again .  We miss you, your pretty mod shots and your glamorous magazine covers (remember those?) .  Take care Pretty Peacebabe


----------



## muggles

Tomorrow!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ......... very sweet of you dear. And i noticed you ve a "new to me" profile pic !!!! New love? or still the same? 

  



Iamminda said:


> It’s such a treat to see your posts again . Hope to see you again . We miss you, your pretty mod shots and your glamorous magazine covers (remember those?) . Take care Pretty Peacebabe


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... very sweet of you dear. And i noticed you ve a "new to me" profile pic !!!! New love? or still the same?



Same love — I am loyal to all my favorite celebs and TPFers


----------



## muggles

Two keepers! For sure!


----------



## muggles

Uh oh! Forgot the pic!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Uh oh! Forgot the pic!
> View attachment 4758124


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


>


I love both of them! Definitely keepers!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I love both of them! Definitely keepers!


Balenciaga calfskin is addictive...


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga calfskin is addictive...


Oh my yes! Have used the air hobo for two days and I love it! I really like it so much more than the city bag! It’s very addictive!


----------



## Narnanz

Well I have fallen down the Balenciaga rabbit hole...bought another Bal , authenticated by the lovely Muchstuff.
Its going to be more dangerous than Coach I just know it.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Well I have fallen down the Balenciaga rabbit hole...bought another Bal , authenticated by the lovely Muchstuff.
> Its going to be more dangerous than Coach I just know it.


hehehe she is not just a great Authenticator, but a dangerous enabler!  
congrats! will be looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga calfskin is addictive...



So true  In fact I think it was you my dear that got a few of us hooked


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> So true  In fact I think it was you my dear that got a few of us hooked


who? ME???


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga calfskin is addictive...



Yep. The divine calfskin leather on my quilted B. bucket bag has me addicted... But I also love the Bal Chevre leather... My heart is thankful I can have both.  My wallet... is not so sure.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Yep. The divine calfskin leather on my quilted B. bucket bag has me addicted... But I also love the Bal Chevre leather... My heart is thankful I can have both.  My wallet... is not so sure.


yeah, it's soft like silk, really nice!  i touched them last Sunday in the boutique


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> yeah, it's soft like silk, really nice!  i touched them last Sunday in the boutique



And it looks as beautiful as it feels!


----------



## houseof999

muggles said:


> View attachment 4748961
> View attachment 4748964


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> who? ME???
> View attachment 4761286


----------



## Monz1987

It’s raining Balenciaga bags on me!  I received two beauties yesterday, and I am expecting another First in *Pivoine* today! Below are my two (new to me) Firsts in *S/S 2009 Granny* and *S/S 2008 (Chèvre leather I think) Noir. *

Next week, my 2004 Seafoam Purse will be here as well a my 2006 Lilac Work.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> It’s raining Balenciaga bags on me!  I received two beauties yesterday, and I am expecting another First in *Pivoine* today! Below are my two (new to me) Firsts in *S/S 2009 Granny* and *S/S 2008 (Chèvre leather I think) Noir. *
> 
> Next week, my 2004 Seafoam Purse will be here as well a my 2006 Lilac Work.


Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> It’s raining Balenciaga bags on me!  I received two beauties yesterday, and I am expecting another First in *Pivoine* today! Below are my two (new to me) Firsts in *S/S 2009 Granny* and *S/S 2008 (Chèvre leather I think) Noir. *
> 
> Next week, my 2004 Seafoam Purse will be here as well a my 2006 Lilac Work.


Gorgeous! We can all drool over your latest acquisitions.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Monz1987 said:


> It’s raining Balenciaga bags on me!  I received two beauties yesterday, and I am expecting another First in *Pivoine* today! Below are my two (new to me) Firsts in *S/S 2009 Granny* and *S/S 2008 (Chèvre leather I think) Noir. *
> 
> Next week, my 2004 Seafoam Purse will be here as well a my 2006 Lilac Work.


They are beauty, making me want to see more and more ^0^


----------



## JenJBS

Can't get enough of my Lagon/rose gold hardware bracelet.


----------



## piosavsfan

Monz1987 said:


> It’s raining Balenciaga bags on me!  I received two beauties yesterday, and I am expecting another First in *Pivoine* today! Below are my two (new to me) Firsts in *S/S 2009 Granny* and *S/S 2008 (Chèvre leather I think) Noir. *
> 
> Next week, my 2004 Seafoam Purse will be here as well a my 2006 Lilac Work.


I would love some Seafoam and Lilac, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## muggles

Well! I bought this? Good or bad? Anyone own one?


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well! I bought this? Good or bad? Anyone own one?
> 
> View attachment 4769804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769812


@peacebabe has got one


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi lovely people. Can I please ask if anyone has fabric Bbag? Or silver/metalic colour? Are they hard to hard to look after? Thank you ^_^


----------



## muggles

Ksuromax do you own a graffiti bazaar? Looking at one and wanted some input! Thank you


----------



## kerryisntreal

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi lovely people. Can I please ask if anyone has fabric Bbag? Or silver/metalic colour? Are they hard to hard to look after? Thank you ^_^


I have a few fabric bags (06 toile & damask). Despite being on the lighter side, I don’t find them particularly hard to look after. I’m not one to baby anything, but I also rotate the bags I use quite frequently. I’ll spot clean here and there if the fabric gets a little dingy.

I’ve also had a couple metallic bags - a silver city (forget which year, the studs were also a matte-ish silver and the bag was more smooth than crinkly - I called it my astronaut bag) and an 05 pewter. Small touch ups here and there on the body and corners were actually a bit easier with those since the metallic was forgiving, but I was always extra careful with the handles bc I‘m most worried about fading there. The pewter is the only silver I still have.

Which fabric and/or silver bags are you thinking about & what do you have in mind for them? Like are you looking for an everyday bag, a fun special accent piece, etc?


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Ksuromax do you own a graffiti bazaar? Looking at one and wanted some input! Thank you


yes, i have M Bazar Graffiti
what are your concerns?


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi lovely people. Can I please ask if anyone has fabric Bbag? Or silver/metalic colour? Are they hard to hard to look after? Thank you ^_^


i have a Pewter Work from 2005, it has some signs of wear on the corners, but i don't know what her first owner did (babied, or played football with it) and the body of the bag is in great shape, leather didn't peel, nor flake, it's soft and supple (it's chevre) and it still has lustre and nice shine 
@muchstuff had denim Day and silver Bazar, maybe she can chime in as well


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> yes, i have M Bazar Graffiti
> what are your concerns?


Just wondered if it was user friendly?


----------



## M&Mthomas

kerryisntreal said:


> I have a few fabric bags (06 toile & damask). Despite being on the lighter side, I don’t find them particularly hard to look after. I’m not one to baby anything, but I also rotate the bags I use quite frequently. I’ll spot clean here and there if the fabric gets a little dingy.
> 
> I’ve also had a couple metallic bags - a silver city (forget which year, the studs were also a matte-ish silver and the bag was more smooth than crinkly - I called it my astronaut bag) and an 05 pewter. Small touch ups here and there on the body and corners were actually a bit easier with those since the metallic was forgiving, but I was always extra careful with the handles bc I‘m most worried about fading there. The pewter is the only silver I still have.
> 
> Which fabric and/or silver bags are you thinking about & what do you have in mind for them? Like are you looking for an everyday bag, a fun special accent piece, etc?





ksuromax said:


> i have a Pewter Work from 2005, it has some signs of wear on the corners, but i don't know what her first owner did (babied, or played football with it) and the body of the bag is in great shape, leather didn't peel, nor flake, it's soft and supple (it's chevre) and it still has lustre and nice shine
> @muchstuff had denim Day and silver Bazar, maybe she can chime in as well



Thank you so much for your replies.
I don't have any particular one in mind just yet but I saw a few fabric ones and they look beautiful but I wonder if it will be hard to keep it clean.
I also like the look of silver and metalic one but then I saw some preloved ones on ebay they seems to have some black lines on silver city bag so I wonder if the fabric turn to look like that when they get older. I will add a couple photos of the one I saw so you know what I meant. I hope my english make sense >.<*
I probably won't be using the bag everyday because I work from home and not often go out but I don't normally baby my bag so I thought should I avoid buying them but everytime I saw it, I wanted it... lol


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Just wondered if it was user friendly?


i travelled with my M Bazar twice and it's one of the best bags for that purpose 
lightweigt, roomy, easy to throw on the shoulder, fits nicely the hand-luggage compartment on the plane, zip shuts...


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> i travelled with my M Bazar twice and it's one of the best bags for that purpose
> lightweigt, roomy, easy to throw on the shoulder, fits nicely the hand-luggage compartment on the plane, zip shuts...


So it’s probably more of a travel bag than an everyday bag! Looking for something to use as an everyday bag! So far I guess as the name is “everyday tote” that the logo tote is probably perfect. Used it yesterday and it’s very light and comfortable, even when stuffed. One more question please, what kind of leather are the everyday totes? Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> So it’s probably more of a travel bag than an everyday bag! Looking for something to use as an everyday bag! So far I guess as the name is “everyday tote” that the logo tote is probably perfect. Used it yesterday and it’s very light and comfortable, even when stuffed. One more question please, what kind of leather are the everyday totes? Thank you


actually i used my M Bazar for every day/office routine A LOT, just highlighted her travel option as normally not every daily dag would serve that purpose, too, so i though it's worth mentioning.
Everyday Tote is made of calfskin


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> actually i used my M Bazar for every day/office routine A LOT, just highlighted her travel option as normally not every daily dag would serve that purpose, too, so i though it's worth mentioning.
> Everyday Tote is made of calfskin


Thank you so much! Your super awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Thank you so much! Your super awesome!


i donno if it's temporary bug, or maybe my phone is playing funny, but i couldn't pull out any of my older posts, and i know i posted a lot of mod shots and 'in action' pics, this is what i  found in the depth of my memory stick folders


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> i donno if it's temporary bug, or maybe my phone is playing funny, but i couldn't pull out any of my older posts, and i know i posted a lot of mod shots and 'in action' pics, this is what i  found in the depth of my memory stick folders
> View attachment 4771709
> View attachment 4771710


Beautiful! Is this a medium? I’m looking at a small! you have the most glorious pics! And one more silly question, do you take off all your beautiful bracelets every night? I know crazy question, I’m just fascinated with them and started my own collection! You have such awesome style!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Beautiful! Is this a medium? I’m looking at a small! you have the most glorious pics! And one more silly question, do you take off all your beautiful bracelets every night? I know crazy question, I’m just fascinated with them and started my own collection! You have such awesome style!


yes, it's M 
i have 1 S, too, and it's a perfect size for daily use
 not silly at all, i get asked the same question pretty much every time i meet a new person  
no, i don't take them off, they all are sterling silver and i am not scared to get them wet, etc
i take them off only when travel by air from Europe back here, because when i am flying out i just go straight to the personal check-up booth and they scan me with the metal detector quickly and i pass. In Europe they are not as flexible and once it took me good 15 minutes to take them ALL off in CDG Airport in France  now i prepare before i go through the security control


----------



## ksuromax

my one and only S Bazar and her 'family'


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> yes, it's M
> i have 1 S, too, and it's a perfect size for daily use
> not silly at all, i get asked the same question pretty much every time i meet a new person
> no, i don't take them off, they all are sterling silver and i am not scared to get them wet, etc
> i take them off only when travel by air from Europe back here, because when i am flying out i just go straight to the personal check-up booth and they scan me with the metal detector quickly and i pass. In Europe they are not as flexible and once it took me good 15 minutes to take them ALL off in CDG Airport in France  now i prepare before i go through the security control


Love your style! 
I only have 6 silver bracelets, never take them off!  Yes I’m a copycat!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> my one and only S Bazar and her 'family'
> 
> View attachment 4771727


Gorgeous


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Love your style!
> I only have 6 silver bracelets, never take them off!  Yes I’m a copycat!


which ones do you have? 
any particular style/pattern/brand? 
i started with the leather straps first, but some of them didn't withstand daily shower and fell apart, some of them got heavy and uncomfortable to wear, e.g. a black leather strap could stain my white shirt sleeve/cuff if it was still wet after the shower when i dressed for work and had no time to wait till it dries, so i ended up with silver ones eventually, and i strand of volcanic stone beads, it dries quickly and is of no bother


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> which ones do you have?
> any particular style/pattern/brand?
> i started with the leather straps first, but some of them didn't withstand daily shower and fell apart, some of them got heavy and uncomfortable to wear, e.g. a black leather strap could stain my white shirt sleeve/cuff if it was still wet after the shower when i dressed for work and had no time to wait till it dries, so i ended up with silver ones eventually, and i strand of volcanic stone beads, it dries quickly and is of no bother


One is bottega, one is troll, one pandora 2 Tiffany


----------



## muggles

Room for more!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> One is bottega, one is troll, one pandora 2 Tiffany
> 
> View attachment 4771733


ooh, nice stack!  
i LOVE Atlas pieces, i have a few, too
and 2 pendants


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> ooh, nice stack!
> i LOVE Atlas pieces, i have a few, too
> and 2 pendants


I did it! Bought the s graffiti bazaar!
An early Birthday pressie to myself!
Oh, I have the little atlas square lock
And an atlas ring! Need more bracelets!


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> i donno if it's temporary bug, or maybe my phone is playing funny, but i couldn't pull out any of my older posts, and i know i posted a lot of mod shots and 'in action' pics, this is what i  found in the depth of my memory stick folders
> View attachment 4771709
> View attachment 4771710


I haven't been particularly into Graffiti bags until I saw these pictures!   Love your Bazar and now I want one like this, too!


----------



## muggles

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't been particularly into Graffiti bags until I saw these pictures!   Love your Bazar and now I want one like this, too!


It’s addictive!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't been particularly into Graffiti bags until I saw these pictures!   Love your Bazar and now I want one like this, too!


just let me know if you need more enabling


----------



## ksuromax

all year round work horse


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> all year round work horse
> View attachment 4771885
> View attachment 4771886
> View attachment 4771887
> View attachment 4771888
> View attachment 4771889
> View attachment 4771890
> View attachment 4771893
> View attachment 4771894


 It looks awesome! I feel like Graffiti really suits this bag style. It looks like such a fun bag to carry.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> It looks awesome! I feel like Graffiti really suits this bag style. It looks like such a fun bag to carry.


it is! and not only this model (i have a clutch, a backpack and now the City S from this line) 
despite having the brand name plastered all over it, it's NOT screaming the brand, actually it's blended in so well that hardly anyone can get immediately that it is the brand's name


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> all year round work horse
> View attachment 4771885
> View attachment 4771886
> View attachment 4771887
> View attachment 4771888
> View attachment 4771889
> View attachment 4771890
> View attachment 4771893
> View attachment 4771894


Hem hem....some other options for you   ...


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> my one and only S Bazar and her 'family'
> 
> View attachment 4771727


Ksuromax, I love this colour and your collection of this one is WOW!!! ^0^


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Hem hem....some other options for you   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772116
> View attachment 4772117
> View attachment 4772118


They are all beautiful Muchstuff ^_^ One day I would love to get a bazar, one day when I'm ready


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> They are all beautiful Muchstuff ^_^ One day I would love to get a bazar, one day when I'm ready


The medium is my favourite but too big for my frame as an everyday bag. Can't be beat as a travel bag though. The small holds lots and works for everyday very well for me but I wish the strap drop was longer. The XS works well on those don't need the kitchen sink days, it holds a surprising amount.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> The medium is my favourite but too big for my frame as an everyday bag. Can't be beat as a travel bag though. The small holds lots and works for everyday very well for me but I wish the strap drop was longer. The XS works well on those don't need the kitchen sink days, it holds a surprising amount.


Thank you for your info, I am hoping to get an xs or s one day when I'm ready. I'm short and think other sizes would be too big for me. I still havent get my ville from hubby yet coz my birthday is next week, do you think xs will fit more than small ville bag? I love your silver bazar, it looks very unique ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you for your info, I am hoping to get an xs or s one day when I'm ready. I'm short and think other sizes would be too big for me. I still havent get my ville from hubby yet coz my birthday is next week, do you think xs will fit more than small ville bag? I love your silver bazar, it looks very unique ^_^


I’m Ville ignorant, sorry. But the Bazar is a softer bag so it’ll be a bit easier to cram stuff in   . I have no idea how they compare measurement-wise though. ( I sold the silver, hope I don’t regret it).


----------



## M&Mthomas

No worries Muchstuff, you have been helping me a lot and the info you gave it helps. It's probably hard to compare villes and bazar xs coz they different shape but I am very keen toward xs bazar. I remember you told me you sold your silver, your black one looks soft too and the graffiti is that an xs or s? ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> No worries Muchstuff, you have been helping me a lot and the info you gave it helps. It's probably hard to compare villes and bazar xs coz they different shape but I am very keen toward xs bazar. I remember you told me you sold your silver, your black one looks soft too and the graffiti is that an xs or s? ^_^


The Graf is an XS. That's the original graffiti print.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hem hem....some other options for you   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772116
> View attachment 4772117
> View attachment 4772118


thank you very much, but i can reply to you the same way:
some more options for YOU to consider, too, my sweet enabler!


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Ksuromax, I love this colour and your collection of this one is WOW!!! ^0^


Thank you!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> The Graf is an XS. That's the original graffiti print.







ksuromax said:


> thank you very much, but i can reply to you the same way:
> some more options for YOU to consider, too, my sweet enabler!
> 
> View attachment 4772453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772467



Thank you Muchstuff, it's great to know 

Ksuromax, your Papier is gorgeous too. You have so many beautiful bags ^__^


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you Muchstuff, it's great to know
> 
> Ksuromax, your Papier is gorgeous too. You have so many beautiful bags ^__^


thanks  
actually we twins with @muchstuff on the Papier tattoo


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> actually we twins with @muchstuff on the Papier tattoo


That's nice and thanks, I didn't know all those written on it called tattoo. I learnt new things everyday from here ^0^


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> That's nice and thanks, I didn't know all those written on it called tattoo. I learnt new things everyday from here ^0^


yes, it was 100 years anniversary limited edition line 
only in calfskin/Papier
A6 (too small, imho) and B4 (mine and @muchstuff 's) tote bags and an array of SLGs


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> yes, it was 100 years anniversary limited edition line
> only in calfskin/Papier
> A6 (too small, imho) and B4 (mine and @muchstuff 's) tote bags and an array of SLGs


It's a very nice bag ^_^


----------



## A1aGypsy

ksuromax said:


> yes, it's M
> i have 1 S, too, and it's a perfect size for daily use
> not silly at all, i get asked the same question pretty much every time i meet a new person
> no, i don't take them off, they all are sterling silver and i am not scared to get them wet, etc
> i take them off only when travel by air from Europe back here, because when i am flying out i just go straight to the personal check-up booth and they scan me with the metal detector quickly and i pass. In Europe they are not as flexible and once it took me good 15 minutes to take them ALL off in CDG Airport in France  now i prepare before i go through the security control



Okay, now I have to see the bracelets!  I have a collection of nine that I wear every day as well. Each one is a happy memory from a trip. Love the look.


----------



## ksuromax

A1aGypsy said:


> Okay, now I have to see the bracelets!  I have a collection of nine that I wear every day as well. Each one is a happy memory from a trip. Love the look.


here they are  
Left wrist 
Right wrist (keep some space for the watch, or a big bange on this one)


----------



## A1aGypsy

So lovely!!


----------



## ksuromax

A1aGypsy said:


> So lovely!!


thank you! 
what are yours?
do you buy local pieces to connect to the places you visit?
or, just any you like?
I have Pandora charmes for all the places i visited, i usually wear my "Vacs" stack when i travel


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> actually we twins with @muchstuff on the Papier tattoo


I have a small zip around wallet as well. Had the card holder but sold it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I have a small zip around wallet as well. Had the card holder but sold it.


i'm kinda related to you having it  
but i'm glad you still have it


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'm kinda related to you having it
> but i'm glad you still have it


Info for others


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Well! I bought this? Good or bad? Anyone own one?
> 
> View attachment 4769804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769812


This arrived today, what a colossal disappointment! Horrible musty moldy smell, strap stitching coming undone rip around snap on interior, worn corner right through to lining! Bag looked totally worn out, really bad shape! Trying to get it returned through Poshmark, not an easy feat!
The smell was beyond the mustiest basement odor


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> here they are
> Left wrist
> Right wrist (keep some space for the watch, or a big bange on this one)
> 
> View attachment 4772692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772695


Love, love, love!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> This arrived today, what a colossal disappointment! Horrible musty moldy smell, strap stitching coming undone rip around snap on interior, worn corner right through to lining! Bag looked totally worn out, really bad shape! Trying to get it returned through Poshmark, not an easy feat!
> The smell was beyond the mustiest basement odor


awww, what a shame!!! 
so sorry for you!
hope, you get your money back


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Love, love, love!


Thanks!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muggles said:


> This arrived today, what a colossal disappointment! Horrible musty moldy smell, strap stitching coming undone rip around snap on interior, worn corner right through to lining! Bag looked totally worn out, really bad shape! Trying to get it returned through Poshmark, not an easy feat!
> The smell was beyond the mustiest basement odor


How disappointing


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> awww, what a shame!!!
> so sorry for you!
> hope, you get your money back


The smell was the worst!


----------



## A1aGypsy

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> what are yours?
> do you buy local pieces to connect to the places you visit?
> or, just any you like?
> I have Pandora charmes for all the places i visited, i usually wear my "Vacs" stack when i travel



mine are just bangles, not nearly as interesting as yours! But crafted by local artisans from my happy places.


----------



## ksuromax

A1aGypsy said:


> mine are just bangles, not nearly as interesting as yours! But crafted by local artisans from my happy places.
> 
> View attachment 4773341


oh, nice!! 
on the left wrist i have 4 custom made ones my my local artisan, they are plain and simple and match any other, it all started with them about 20 years ago...


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> This arrived today, what a colossal disappointment! Horrible musty moldy smell, strap stitching coming undone rip around snap on interior, worn corner right through to lining! Bag looked totally worn out, really bad shape! Trying to get it returned through Poshmark, not an easy feat!
> The smell was beyond the mustiest basement odor


Hope you get your money back


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Well! I bought this? Good or bad? Anyone own one?
> 
> View attachment 4769804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769812



I have it in XS & S. Love it! S size is very good size for daily usage


----------



## peacebabe

I do have a Silver Papier A5 zip around. No problem with the color nor the Calf leather. However, silver on Agneau seems to be more delicate though



M&Mthomas said:


> Hi lovely people. Can I please ask if anyone has fabric Bbag? Or silver/metalic colour? Are they hard to hard to look after? Thank you ^_^


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> So it’s probably more of a travel bag than an everyday bag! Looking for something to use as an everyday bag! So far I guess as the name is “everyday tote” that the logo tote is probably perfect. Used it yesterday and it’s very light and comfortable, even when stuffed. One more question please, what kind of leather are the everyday totes? Thank you



I have a S size Bazzar which i think it's really good for everyday use (Im actually using it this month  ). Depends on your size, the handles actually fit me for shoulder carrying too. The only thing i dislike is the thin strap. So i actually remove it and will use my own thick strap should i need it.


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> It’s addictive!



Look at my avatar, i had mine professionally done on a Papier !!!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ............... Tattoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My favorite of ALL !!!     




ksuromax said:


> thank you very much, but i can reply to you the same way:
> some more options for YOU to consider, too, my sweet enabler!
> 
> View attachment 4772453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772467


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> This arrived today, what a colossal disappointment! Horrible musty moldy smell, strap stitching coming undone rip around snap on interior, worn corner right through to lining! Bag looked totally worn out, really bad shape! Trying to get it returned through Poshmark, not an easy feat!
> The smell was beyond the mustiest basement odor



So sorry to hear that. Hope u can get a refund. But take the oppty to see if u like the style !


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Aw ............... Tattoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My favorite of ALL !!!


thank you, my dear!


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> I do have a Silver Papier A5 zip around. No problem with the color nor the Calf leather. However, silver on Agneau seems to be more delicate though


Thank you so much Peacebabe


----------



## muggles

M&Mthomas said:


> Hope you get your money back


Thank you, it was shipped back to seller today! Finally Poshmark saw my side! They first offered me 40$ in posh credits if I’d keep the bag. Lol!
I told them no way, I wouldn’t want it if it were offered free! It was damaged and totally stinky and worn out!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> Thank you, it was shipped back to seller today! Finally Poshmark saw my side! They first offered me 40$ in posh credits if I’d keep the bag. Lol!
> I told them no way, I wouldn’t want it if it were offered free! It was damaged and totally stinky and worn out!


I feel bad for you, after a few days waiting and looking forward to get the bag then it turned out like that. I would be very upset too. Good luck and keep us posted and hope you get your hands on the one you like again soon


----------



## muggles

Taking my girls to the groomer! This beauty rode shotgun!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> Taking my girls to the groomer! This beauty rode shotgun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775873


That is another beautiful Bazar ^0^


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hello. Could you please share your thought with me? I have been looking for another Bal crossbody and now thinking about getting a pompon.
Has anyone here own both size of Pompon large and mini? Or do you have mini city and mini pompon? Does mini pompon hold up more than mini city? I have mini city but I wanted something a tiny bit bigger and different shape. 
I'm also considering an xs bazar? Could you please share your thoughts? Thank you so much


----------



## muggles

M&Mthomas said:


> Hello. Could you please share your thought with me? I have been looking for another Bal crossbody and now thinking about getting a pompon.
> Has anyone here own both size of Pompon large and mini? Or do you have mini city and mini pompon? Does mini pompon hold up more than mini city? I have mini city but I wanted something a tiny bit bigger and different shape.
> I'm also considering an xs bazar? Could you please share your thoughts? Thank you so much


I once owned a mini pom, it is tiny! I felt like it was really cute but useless for me considering the size. Sold it and bought a regular pom, huge, too huge! Sold it! Gave up on poms!  There are my thoughts !
I just got my small bazar yesterday, love it! And I think an XS would be awesome!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> I once owned a mini pom, it is tiny! I felt like it was really cute but useless for me considering the size. Sold it and bought a regular pom, huge, too huge! Sold it! Gave up on poms!  There are my thoughts !
> I just got my small bazar yesterday, love it! And I think an XS would be awesome!


Thank you so much Muggles. I don't normally carry much but still wanted one that a bit bigger than my mini city but tiny bit smaller than s city and in different shape. 
I watched some videos on youtube comparing a day bag which I have to normal size pompon today, they look very similar sizes and I wanted something smaller.
I saw your post and your Bazar is a beauty, you are lucky ^_^
I will look into Bazar too, trying to decide either mini pompon, xs bazar or s bazar  >.<"


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hello. Could you please share your thought with me? I have been looking for another Bal crossbody and now thinking about getting a pompon.
> Has anyone here own both size of Pompon large and mini? Or do you have mini city and mini pompon? Does mini pompon hold up more than mini city? I have mini city but I wanted something a tiny bit bigger and different shape.
> I'm also considering an xs bazar? Could you please share your thoughts? Thank you so much


I've had both sizes of the Pompon, the large is a big bag, much bigger than the mini, they could have used a size in between. It's been awhile since I've worn a mini Pom, I do have an XS Bazar, I'd say they may be roughly equal in what they can hold but maybe someone could do a bag spill for you...can't comment on the mini City.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muggles. I don't normally carry much but still wanted one that a bit bigger than my mini city but tiny bit smaller than s city and in different shape.
> I watched some videos on youtube comparing a day bag which I have to normal size pompon today, they look very similar sizes and I wanted something smaller.
> I saw your post and your Bazar is a beauty, you are lucky ^_^
> I will look into Bazar too, trying to decide either mini pompon, xs bazar or s bazar  >.<"


Large Pom is bulkier than the Day. It wears bigger too IMO. The small Bazar will be considerably bigger than your mini City, some people would consider it closer to a medium bag.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> I've had both sizes of the Pompon, the large is a big bag, much bigger than the mini, they could have used a size in between. It's been awhile since I've worn a mini Pom, I do have an XS Bazar, I'd say they may be roughly equal in what they can hold but maybe someone could do a bag spill for you...can't comment on the mini City.





muchstuff said:


> Large Pom is bulkier than the Day. It wears bigger too IMO. The small Bazar will be considerably bigger than your mini City, some people would consider it closer to a medium bag.



Thank you so much Muchstuff, this helps a lot. Think I have to pass on normal size pom coz I don't want bulky bag I'm quite short hahaha ^_^
Hope you are well and stay safe. Thanks for always helping me


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, this helps a lot. Think I have to pass on normal size pom coz I don't want bulky bag I'm quite short hahaha ^_^
> Hope you are well and stay safe. Thanks for always helping me


I'm 5'2", the regular size will be way bigger than what you want, good call!


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, this helps a lot. Think I have to pass on normal size pom coz I don't want bulky bag I'm quite short hahaha ^_^
> Hope you are well and stay safe. Thanks for always helping me


Oh another important point with the mini Pom. Not sure what year it was first produced but as of 2011 the strap shortening capability went from some sort of slider (I need to research) to the two hole thingie you see on the Bazar bags. I had a 2011 and a 2013 and the 2013 strap was too long for me. So there was a change in strap length in there too. I'd ask for a strap measurement if you're going for the mini Pom.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> I'm 5'2", the regular size will be way bigger than what you want, good call!





muchstuff said:


> Oh another important point with the mini Pom. Not sure what year it was first produced but as of 2011 the strap shortening capability went from some sort of slider (I need to research) to the two hole thingie you see on the Bazar bags. I had a 2011 and a 2013 and the 2013 strap was too long for me. So there was a change in strap length in there too. I'd ask for a strap measurement if you're going for the mini Pom.



Thank you so much Muchstuff, I will ask for measurement for the strap if I go for mini pompon, trying to find a pink colour one but can't find it yet. And also trying to decide if I go for bazar what size to get between s or xs. I even dreamt about this decision last night.... lol


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, I will ask for measurement for the strap if I go for mini pompon, trying to find a pink colour one but can't find it yet. And also trying to decide if I go for bazar what size to get between s or xs. I even dreamt about this decision last night.... lol


This might help with the small vs XS. I've thrown a stuffed Day bag in as comparison as well. A long wallet fits both vertically and horizontally in the XS. In the bag spill photo, I can actually lay a long wallet on top of what you see if it's all in the bag. Keep in mind that with the XS part of your interior space is vertical so you can have the bottom of the bag full and still have several inches of space above it if that makes sense. So if you put a lot into it you make have to play a bit of Tetris to get stuff in and out, but that's if you've got it absolutely full. The small will fit twice as much or more. Let me know if you want any other pics or angles.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> This might help with the small vs XS. I've thrown a stuffed Day bag in as comparison as well. A long wallet fits both vertically and horizontally in the XS. In the bag spill photo, I can actually lay a long wallet on top of what you see if it's all in the bag. Keep in mind that with the XS part of your interior space is vertical so you can have the bottom of the bag full and still have several inches of space above it if that makes sense. So if you put a lot into it you make have to play a bit of Tetris to get stuff in and out, but that's if you've got it absolutely full. The small will fit twice as much or more. Let me know if you want any other pics or angles.
> View attachment 4777795
> View attachment 4777796
> View attachment 4777797
> 
> View attachment 4777806
> 
> View attachment 4777809


Oh Wow..... thank you so much Muchstuff, I really appreciate this. It does help a lot, xs does hold quite a bit too.  I think I know what size I want to get, now time to hunt for the colour 
Thanks heaps


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Oh Wow..... thank you so much Muchstuff, I really appreciate this. It does help a lot, xs does hold quite a bit too.  I think I know what size I want to get, now time to hunt for the colour
> Thanks heaps


My pleasure, what colour are you hoping to find? It's a great-looking bag in graffiti...


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, what colour are you hoping to find? It's a great-looking bag in graffiti...


I'm looking for hot pink, found one but in xxs   or silver but open for other colour if I really like and within my budget, I aim for xs but don't mind an s if its in the colour I like


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> I'm looking for hot pink, found one but in xxs   or silver but open for other colour if I really like and within my budget, I aim for xs but don't mind an s if its in the colour I like


There's lots of them out there, good luck with your search!


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Hello. Could you please share your thought with me? I have been looking for another Bal crossbody and now thinking about getting a pompon.
> Has anyone here own both size of Pompon large and mini? Or do you have mini city and mini pompon? Does mini pompon hold up more than mini city? I have mini city but I wanted something a tiny bit bigger and different shape.
> I'm also considering an xs bazar? Could you please share your thoughts? Thank you so much



I ve owned both Pompon & Mini Pompon. I LOVE the MP as it's small but "mighty" !!! Holds alot. I sold my Pompon as they are really heavy in GH. I dont know if it'll be heavy in RH, but to me, it looks much better in GH than RH due to it's size. On top of that Pompon's strap is ridiculously long & if i remember correctly, it's non adjustable.

I ve owned Mini City too, and MP definitely holds much more than MC. 

I would recommend MP as it's something more unique in shape and it's a really cool bag


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Oh another important point with the mini Pom. Not sure what year it was first produced but as of 2011 the strap shortening capability went from some sort of slider (I need to research) to the two hole thingie you see on the Bazar bags. I had a 2011 and a 2013 and the 2013 strap was too long for me. So there was a change in strap length in there too. I'd ask for a strap measurement if you're going for the mini Pom.



MP started in 2010 with adjustable strap with buckle.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> MP started in 2010 with adjustable strap with buckle.


Thanks, I read 2011 in some of the posts I researched. The old strap was described as having some sort of metal slide on it?


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff, I will ask for measurement for the strap if I go for mini pompon, trying to find a pink colour one but can't find it yet. And also trying to decide if I go for bazar what size to get between s or xs. I even dreamt about this decision last night.... lol



Just a note. I used to have a MP in Rose Bruyere. Leather is horrible. But i don't know if all will be same or only my bath though


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> I'm looking for hot pink, found one but in xxs   or silver but open for other colour if I really like and within my budget, I aim for xs but don't mind an s if its in the colour I like



I don't know if this will "sway" you, but i have another option for you which is just bigger than Mini City like 20% - 30%.

This is a Reporter, another of my LOVE. Capacity is lesser than MP & more than MC. Strap is easily adjustable too. I'm same height as Much


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I read 2011 in some of the posts I researched. The old strap was described as having some sort of metal slide on it?


I dun know how to name the buckle exactly, but it's like what's shown in my photo


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I dun know how to name the buckle exactly, but it's like what's shown in my photo
> 
> View attachment 4777869


Thanks, I don’t think I’ve seen that before.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> There's lots of them out there, good luck with your search!


Thank you Muchstuff, not many preloved Bal to choose in Australia and I only found one pink bazar so far that will ship here from oversea, there are a few silver but a bit more than I'm hoping for. Thanks for wishing me luck, I will keep my fingers crossed ^____^


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> I don't know if this will "sway" you, but i have another option for you which is just bigger than Mini City like 20% - 30%.
> 
> This is a Reporter, another of my LOVE. Capacity is lesser than MP & more than MC. Strap is easily adjustable too. I'm same height as Much


Thanks a lot Peacebabe. I saw reporters but haven't sold me yet. I love the look of pompon especially mini, I also really like bazar but hubby and daughter not a fan and kept telling me not to buy a bazar lol
I'm so confused now  >0<*


----------



## peacebabe

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks a lot Peacebabe. I saw reporters but haven't sold me yet. I love the look of pompon especially mini, I also really like bazar but hubby and daughter not a fan and kept telling me not to buy a bazar lol
> I'm so confused now  >0<*


Go for what u really like which is most important


----------



## M&Mthomas

peacebabe said:


> Go for what u really like which is most important


Thanks Peacebabe, will do


----------



## muggles

Pros and cons of papier drop bucket, please! Thinking of buying one!


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Pros and cons of papier drop bucket, please! Thinking of buying one!


Pros - calf leather, cool shape, auto magnetic top closure, good size, easily accessible, uncommon, comfy to wear. 

There's no con for me. BUT, the original length of the strap was still way too long for me even after adjusting both sides to the shortest. So I had mine professionally shorten to suit myself. 

I like this style alot, bought it brand new and is one of those that I will not think of selling


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> Pros - calf leather, cool shape, auto magnetic top closure, good size, easily accessible, uncommon, comfy to wear.
> 
> There's no con for me. BUT, the original length of the strap was still way too long for me even after adjusting both sides to the shortest. So I had mine professionally shorten to suit myself.
> 
> I like this style alot, bought it brand new and is one of those that I will not think of selling


Thank you! I will be be buying myself one for my birthday! And I’ll get the shoulder strap shortened! I’m only 5”4” !


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Thank you! I will be be buying myself one for my birthday! And I’ll get the shoulder strap shortened! I’m only 5”4” !


At least still taller than me !! 

What color are you looking at?


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> At least still taller than me !!
> 
> What color are you looking at?


I bought at black one! Should be here Friday!


----------



## ghoulish

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks a lot Peacebabe. I saw reporters but haven't sold me yet. I love the look of pompon especially mini, I also really like bazar but hubby and daughter not a fan and kept telling me not to buy a bazar lol
> I'm so confused now  >0<*



The Mini Pompon is my newest addition and it fits quite a bit given it's size, roughly the same amount as a Bazar XXS. I used to have one but regrettably sold it. I've ordered a different Bazar in XS that should be coming soon!

Either way, I agree with everyone that you should go with whichever bag YOU love.


----------



## M&Mthomas

balenciamags said:


> The Mini Pompon is my newest addition and it fits quite a bit given it's size, roughly the same amount as a Bazar XXS. I used to have one but regrettably sold it. I've ordered a different Bazar in XS that should be coming soon!
> 
> Either way, I agree with everyone that you should go with whichever bag YOU love.


Thank you so much. I will take sometimes to decide which one I really like, they all have their own perfection and it's very hard to decide which one to go for ^_^


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> I bought at black one! Should be here Friday!


Can't wait to see your MOD !!


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> Can't wait to see your MOD !!


Looks like it’s arriving today! Yay!


----------



## muggles

It’s here! Love the calf leather! Strap has been mailed to shoe repair guy in Roanoke,Va. we have no leather repair places here, none! It would have been a 3 hour round trip to drive the bag to leather place! I mailed with instructions! I said take 6” off, hope that’s not too much! The bag hangs below my rear as it is! Why do they make the straps for Amazon women?
I’m around 5’4” and it looked stupid hanging so low! Anyway strap was mailed, bag sits here forlorn because she’s useless without a strap! I hate living in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> It’s here! Love the calf leather! Strap has been mailed to shoe repair guy in Roanoke,Va. we have no leather repair places here, none! It would have been a 3 hour round trip to drive the bag to leather place! I mailed with instructions! I said take 6” off, hope that’s not too much! The bag hangs below my rear as it is! Why do they make the straps for Amazon women?
> I’m around 5’4” and it looked stupid hanging so low! Anyway strap was mailed, bag sits here forlorn because she’s useless without a strap! I hate living in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4783033


leather looks lovely!  
probably, they think it's easy to get it re-done/adjusted, rather than wear it short
but why not to make the strap adjustable from the start???


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> leather looks lovely!
> probably, they think it's easy to get it re-done/adjusted, rather than wear it short
> but why not to make the strap adjustable from the start???


I guess they think all women are 6’4”!


----------



## Narnanz

hey guys....little advice...do you think the bag below could be brighten up with conditioning?
Already authenticated by the fab Muchstuff and the seller added a few photos but took away others.
Dont understand why she cant just add them to the listing...I can with my listings.
The photos arent that clear and Im working on a tablet that doesn't  allow me to enlarge very well. Will have to wait until Im at work view  them a bit better.


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> It’s here! Love the calf leather! Strap has been mailed to shoe repair guy in Roanoke,Va. we have no leather repair places here, none! It would have been a 3 hour round trip to drive the bag to leather place! I mailed with instructions! I said take 6” off, hope that’s not too much! The bag hangs below my rear as it is! Why do they make the straps for Amazon women?
> I’m around 5’4” and it looked stupid hanging so low! Anyway strap was mailed, bag sits here forlorn because she’s useless without a strap! I hate living in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4783033



Lovely lovely !!! Leather is the most attractive part of the Papier range & that's also why i LOVE Papier range's bags !!!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> leather looks lovely!
> probably, they think it's easy to get it re-done/adjusted, rather than wear it short
> but why not to make the strap adjustable from the start???



The strap is adjustable at both side with buckles. The problem is, even when both sides are adjusted to the shortest, it's still look like "clown" on me !!


----------



## Iamminda

@peacebabe — just want to say how wonderful it is to see your posts again these days .


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> @peacebabe — just want to say how wonderful it is to see your posts again these days .


Aw ....... So sweet of you Iamminda for saying that . Makes me feel like coming "home" !!!


----------



## BBBagHag

It *may darken up just a bit with several coats of conditioner. I am sure I have seen this bag sold elsewhere in much better condition. I can’t recall which site but I’d check the usual suspects.



Narnanz said:


> hey guys....little advice...do you think the bag below could be brighten up with conditioning?
> Already authenticated by the fab Muchstuff and the seller added a few photos but took away others.
> Dont understand why she cant just add them to the listing...I can with my listings.
> The photos arent that clear and Im working on a tablet that doesn't  allow me to enlarge very well. Will have to wait until Im at work view  them a bit better.
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city


----------



## Narnanz

BBBagHag said:


> It *may darken up just a bit with several coats of conditioner. I am sure I have seen this bag sold elsewhere in much better condition. I can’t recall which site but I’d check the usual suspects.


thank you


----------



## kerryisntreal

Narnanz said:


> hey guys....little advice...do you think the bag below could be brighten up with conditioning?
> Already authenticated by the fab Muchstuff and the seller added a few photos but took away others.
> Dont understand why she cant just add them to the listing...I can with my listings.
> The photos arent that clear and Im working on a tablet that doesn't  allow me to enlarge very well. Will have to wait until Im at work view  them a bit better.
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/841222/city





BBBagHag said:


> It *may darken up just a bit with several coats of conditioner. I am sure I have seen this bag sold elsewhere in much better condition. I can’t recall which site but I’d check the usual suspects.



If you end up having your heart set on this particular bag/color, I second that conditioner could help.  I'd also add that if you felt like going a bit more aggressive on the color restoration (should it be faded) you could also use a tinted [shoe] cream like Saphir or Tarrago to help bump a bit of the color back. I've done this to a whole bunch of my bags, though most often on ones with "good bones" I've picked up on the cheap. 

That said... as BBBagHag suggests, it might just make the most sense to find the same bag in better condition!


----------



## Narnanz

kerryisntreal said:


> If you end up having your heart set on this particular bag/color, I second that conditioner could help.  I'd also add that if you felt like going a bit more aggressive on the color restoration (should it be faded) you could also use a tinted [shoe] cream like Saphir or Tarrago to help bump a bit of the color back. I've done this to a whole bunch of my bags, though most often on ones with "good bones" I've picked up on the cheap.
> 
> That said... as BBBagHag suggests, it might just make the most sense to find the same bag in better condition!


Yes Im leaning towards a no on it...I would like to ask her for a photo of it outside as it might give me a better idea on how faded it is.
The flash on the photo is not giving me a good impression of the colour.


----------



## Narnanz

Got another picture of it...still doesn't help me


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Got another picture of it...still doesn't help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787297


Well it's a better pic but I'd want all of the pics to be that clear.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Well it's a better pic but I'd want all of the pics to be that clear.


I did ask for one outside in natural light....might ask again.
I really like the colour and Ive looked at others in my price range in NZ$ and some of them look worse


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I did ask for one outside in natural light....might ask again.
> I really like the colour and Ive looked at others in my price range in NZ$ and some of them look worse


That last pic didn't look too bad. Maybe she can shoot you a few more pics of the corners and such in decent light.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> That last pic didn't look too bad. Maybe she can shoot you a few more pics of the corners and such in decent light.


Hope so.


----------



## Narnanz

I dont mind the colour actually 
What do you all think


----------



## chowlover2

I love the dark green!


----------



## Narnanz

chowlover2 said:


> I love the dark green!


I like a little bit of distress...I rehab coach so they are never perfect...and this is chevre and emerald.
I might make an offer later tonight see what she says.


----------



## chowlover2

Good luck!


----------



## Narnanz

Well I decided to buy the bag. I did negotiate money off it so Im happy and the seller is happy.
I willing to put the work in to brighten it up.  I know its faded in places but I actually like the slightly distressed look that it has. I shall see when I get the bag in my hot little hands.
Thank you for everyones help.

Am now on a bag ban!

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## shesnochill

Did one of us here snag @kerryisntreal's Amy


muggles said:


> It’s here! Love the calf leather! Strap has been mailed to shoe repair guy in Roanoke,Va. we have no leather repair places here, none! It would have been a 3 hour round trip to drive the bag to leather place! I mailed with instructions! I said take 6” off, hope that’s not too much! The bag hangs below my rear as it is! Why do they make the straps for Amazon women?
> I’m around 5’4” and it looked stupid hanging so low! Anyway strap was mailed, bag sits here forlorn because she’s useless without a strap! I hate living in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4783033


This is pretty!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Can anyone tell if this bag is Ageneau or Chèvre from photos?









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold Part Time Black
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold Part Time in Black. This super-chic tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in black and features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a zipper front pocket, and bold gold hardware. The top zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Can anyone tell if this bag is Ageneau or Chèvre from photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold Part Time Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 21 Gold Part Time in Black. This super-chic tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in black and features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a zipper front pocket, and bold gold hardware. The top zipper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


I’d say FP is correct in calling it agneau. (Please post inquiries like this on the “identify this” thread).


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> I’d say FP is correct in calling it agneau. (Please post inquiries like this on the “identify this” thread).


Oops ok! Sorry! And thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Oops ok! Sorry! And thank you!


No worries!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> It’s here! Love the calf leather! Strap has been mailed to shoe repair guy in Roanoke,Va. we have no leather repair places here, none! It would have been a 3 hour round trip to drive the bag to leather place! I mailed with instructions! I said take 6” off, hope that’s not too much! The bag hangs below my rear as it is! Why do they make the straps for Amazon women?
> I’m around 5’4” and it looked stupid hanging so low! Anyway strap was mailed, bag sits here forlorn because she’s useless without a strap! I hate living in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4783033


Sent the strap off to be shortened, now I’m afraid it’s lost in the mail.
cobbler received it because I sent it priority, he shipped back no tracking .
Now it hasn’t arrived and I have a dread that it’s lost!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Sent the strap off to be shortened, now I’m afraid it’s lost in the mail.
> cobbler received it because I sent it priority, he shipped back no tracking .
> Now it hasn’t arrived and I have a dread that it’s lost!


With the amount of covid in the US I'm surprised mail is moving at all. How long has it been since he posted?


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> With the amount of covid in the US I'm surprised mail is moving at all. How long has it been since he posted?


He’s about an hour and a half from me! So typically mail arrives there and from there rather quickly! I mailed strap to him on Thursday he received it the next day! Said he fixed it and shipped it right back! Well we will see!
But, Muchstuff your so right since this nasty virus our mail has gotten terrible!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> He’s about an hour and a half from me! So typically mail arrives there and from there rather quickly! I mailed strap to him on Thursday he received it the next day! Said he fixed it and shipped it right back! Well we will see!
> But, Muchstuff your so right since this nasty virus our mail has gotten terrible!


Strap supposed to be here tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Sent the strap off to be shortened, now I’m afraid it’s lost in the mail.
> cobbler received it because I sent it priority, he shipped back no tracking .
> Now it hasn’t arrived and I have a dread that it’s lost!


Give a bit more time. It may takes longer time now. Please show how it was shorten when received!


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> Give a bit more time. It may takes longer time now. Please show how it was shorten when received!


I certainly will! Hope he did a good job!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I certainly will! Hope he did a good job!


Uh oh, nothing listed on my informed delivery!
I was told by cobbler it was to be delivered today!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Uh oh, nothing listed on my informed delivery!
> I was told by cobbler it was to be delivered today!


Your cobbler can’t control USPS. The mantra is patience, everything is delayed these days due to covid. I’m sure it’ll show up.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Your cobbler can’t control USPS. The mantra is patience, everything is delayed these days due to covid. I’m sure it’ll show up.



Patience...what’s that?  

Oh, how I know that you’ve had to endure your share of this recently!


----------



## shesnochill

Where can I get extra tassels?

ie: amethyst colored tassels lol


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Your cobbler can’t control USPS. The mantra is patience, everything is delayed these days due to covid. I’m sure it’ll show up.


Patience! What’s that? I’m an old lady, I lost my patience years ago!
I realize that the virus now controls our lives! But, I tend to forget that
at times! It’s too depressing! Promise I will stop whining!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Patience...what’s that?
> 
> Oh, how I know that you’ve had to endure your share of this recently!


Yes and patience doesn’t come easily to me so it’s been a good lesson   .


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Where can I get extra tassels?
> 
> ie: amethyst colored tassels lol


Almost impossible, you’d have to luck out and find someone selling spares.


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> Where can I get extra tassels?
> 
> ie: amethyst colored tassels lol


as muchstuff said, mission impossible, but! 
you can untie the mirror and put it in the pocket and use the tassel as a spare one
it will take some time to even out the ends, tho
(or, you can iron them, on the low heat and through a soft cloth)


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> as muchstuff said, mission impossible, but!
> you can untie the mirror and put it in the pocket and use the tassel as a spare one
> it will take some time to even out the ends, tho
> (or, you can iron them, on the low heat and through a soft cloth)


Exactly what I did lol! Thank you!❤️


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> Exactly what I did lol! Thank you!❤
> 
> View attachment 4790113


smart minds think alike!


----------



## CeeJay

shesnochill said:


> Exactly what I did lol! Thank you!❤
> 
> View attachment 4790113


You can easily glue the tassels using a Leather glue and a small brush; I've been doing that a LOT lately (given that we have no where to go)!!


----------



## muggles

Well I’m whining again! Lol! 
I have a papier drop bucket and no strap!
Been looking at off-white for a replacement
Any other suggestions! Please!
Too impatient to believe the original will show up!
I have informed delivery and there is no tracking in the queue
To indicate anything coming from Roanoke, where I sent it!
Thank you kindly
I figure a replacement strap will get here before the original!


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Well I’m whining again! Lol!
> I have a papier drop bucket and no strap!
> Been looking at off-white for a replacement
> Any other suggestions! Please!
> Too impatient to believe the original will show up!
> I have informed delivery and there is no tracking in the queue
> To indicate anything coming from Roanoke, where I sent it!
> Thank you kindly
> I figure a replacement strap will get here before the original!


I hear you !!! But it's not easy to find a suitable size strap for the drop bucket as u need to buy those with punched holes at both ends, with width that can go through the buckle. 

Don't know if u can remember the design of the strap, it's tapered at both ends for buckling & it's wider at the main "body". Hope u understand what im trying to say ..........


----------



## muggles

peacebabe said:


> I hear you !!! But it's not easy to find a suitable size strap for the drop bucket as u need to buy those with punched holes at both ends, with width that can go through the buckle.
> 
> Don't know if u can remember the design of the strap, it's tapered at both ends for buckling & it's wider at the main "body". Hope u understand what im trying to say ..........
> [/QUOTE


 your right!


----------



## muggles

Well story this morning from the cobbler changed! He didn’t personally mail strap! He gave it to a customer who purchases supplies from him to ship! He has no idea at this point if or when or how it was shipped! It’s been 5 days!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Well story this morning from the cobbler changed! He didn’t personally mail strap! He gave it to a customer who purchases supplies from him to ship! He has no idea at this point if or when or how it was shipped! It’s been 5 days!


Can he contact the customer?


----------



## muggles

In his words he’d try and remember the dudes name, so he could try and get a hold of him!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> In his words he’d try and remember the dudes name, so he could try and get a hold of him!


I'd say he owes you some compensation. Very unprofessional.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I'd say he owes you some compensation. Very unprofessional.


I informed him that it was a strap to an expensive bag that was useless without the strap! I’ll give him another week and then inquire as to what he would do to compensate! I bet all I’ll get is an I’m sorry! Lesson learned! Don’t trust!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I informed him that it was a strap to an expensive bag that was useless without the strap! I’ll give him another week and then inquire as to what he would do to compensate! I bet all I’ll get is an I’m sorry! Lesson learned! Don’t trust!


I don't know if I'd go that far, most people wouldn't do something that stupid IMO.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I don't know if I'd go that far, most people wouldn't do something that stupid IMO.


Ok I admit I’m stupid!  Stupid for shipping a bag strap to a cobbler with tracking or stupid for expecting it to be returned the same way!
I’m confused


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Ok I admit I’m stupid!  Stupid for shipping a bag strap to a cobbler with tracking or stupid for expecting it to be returned the same way!
> I’m confused


No, I meant your cobbler did something stupid  . Most people running a business wouldn't hand off their client's belongings to someone to post for them. Added to that he doesn't seem to know who he gave it to. As I said, stupid...


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Ok I admit I’m stupid!  Stupid for shipping a bag strap to a cobbler with tracking or stupid for expecting it to be returned the same way!
> I’m confused



You’re not stupid!
The clown you sent the strap to is a total idiot!

You need to wait a few more days and if the strap does not show up, then call this BOZO and tell him you demand that he compensate you for his lack of sanity.

This has to be one of the most idiotic things I’ve ever heard of!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> You’re not stupid!
> The clown you sent the strap to is a total idiot!
> 
> You need to wait a few more days and if the strap does not show up, then call this BOZO and tell him you demand that he compensate you for his lack of sanity.
> 
> This has to be one of the most idiotic things I’ve ever heard of!


Yes! It’s been 5 days, he doesn’t have any idea where my strap is!
He assumed person he gave it to was going to post it on Monday!
I’m only a hour and a half from the town the cobbler sent it from
So with no tracking and not knowing how or if it were shipped, I’d say I’m screwed! I have been looking for something to at least make it useable!
I’ll never find anything like the original!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> No, I meant your cobbler did something stupid  . Most people running a business wouldn't hand off their client's belongings to someone to post for them. Added to that he doesn't seem to know who he gave it to. As I said, stupid...


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You’re not stupid!
> The clown you sent the strap to is a total idiot!
> 
> You need to wait a few more days and if the strap does not show up, then call this BOZO and tell him you demand that he compensate you for his lack of sanity.
> 
> This has to be one of the most idiotic things I’ve ever heard of!


Or...did he botch the alteration and doesn't want to admit it? (See where my mind goes? ).


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Or...did he botch the alteration and doesn't want to admit it? (See where my mind goes? ).hmmm my mind has been in the same place!
> Weird story he tells after telling me on Monday morning it was boxed and on its way to me! Then the story changed!


----------



## muchstuff

Well if he gave it to someone to post, in his mind that could be boxed and on the way. But surely he must know who he gave it to!


----------



## muggles

It’s a bummer living in an area that doesn’t have a cobbler shop!
The dude I shipped it to said he couldn’t right off remember the guys name. He comes in periodically to sell him products of some sort he accumulated through flea markets!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> It’s a bummer living in an area that doesn’t have a cobbler shop!
> The dude I shipped it to said he couldn’t right off remember the guys name. He comes in periodically to sell him products of some sort he accumulated through flea markets!


Hmmmm....well I hope you get it back, there's a black Bal strap on Posh Canada that's not too badly priced. Not sure how well it would work for you...

https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Black-Strap-5edbd88089a0ea0711e5cb0b


----------



## muggles

I have an offer in on a Valentino guitar strap! Rather pricey, ups the cost of the bag, but it’ll give it some color! I have a bal strap that came with the Carly bag, it would do in a pinch but I want calf leather not lamb!
I want the actual strap, I could kick myself for being in a hurry! Could have made do! Oh well! Thank you Muchstuff


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> I have an offer in on a Valentino guitar strap! Rather pricey, ups the cost of the bag, but it’ll give it some color! I have a bal strap that came with the Carly bag, it would do in a pinch but I want calf leather not lamb!
> I want the actual strap, I could kick myself for being in a hurry! Could have made do! Oh well! Thank you Muchstuff



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, my friend.    
Hopefully, it will all turn out OK!


----------



## shesnochill

Ugh sorry for your dilemma @muggles *hugs*


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> It’s a bummer living in an area that doesn’t have a cobbler shop!
> *The dude I shipped it to said he couldn’t right off remember the guys name. He comes in periodically to sell him products of some sort he accumulated through flea markets!*



This sounds like either Mayberry or The Twilight Zone.
Was the guy you sent it to named *Otis *or *Barney*?

This has to be one of the weirdest things I've ever heard of.

I'm so sorry that you're going through this dilemma and I wish I had a way to help you out!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> This sounds like either Mayberry or The Twilight Zone.
> Was the guy you sent it to named *Otis *or *Barney*?
> 
> This has to be one of the weirdest things I've ever heard of.
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're going through this dilemma and I wish I had a way to help you out!


Actually it was Gomer! He can fix anything! “Golly eee”


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Or...did he botch the alteration and doesn't want to admit it? (See where my mind goes? ).


exactly my thought...


----------



## muggles

Well it was actually in my mail box when we got home! Personally I’m not happy with his work! Definitely won’t go through this again! Thank you all for putting up
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with me! I apologize to all for the drama!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well it was actually in my mail box when we got home! Personally I’m not happy with his work! Definitely won’t go through this again! Thank you all for putting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me! I apologize to all for the drama!


oh! i'm glad it didn't get lost
but sorry for that it's not what you expected it to be


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> oh! i'm glad it didn't get lost
> but sorry for that it's not what you expected it to be


Oh well! It is what it is!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Oh well! It is what it is!


but is the length good now at least??


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Well story this morning from the cobbler changed! He didn’t personally mail strap! He gave it to a customer who purchases supplies from him to ship! He has no idea at this point if or when or how it was shipped! It’s been 5 days!


Oh gosh............. This is bad.... So sorry to hear that.....


----------



## peacebabe

muggles said:


> Well it was actually in my mail box when we got home! Personally I’m not happy with his work! Definitely won’t go through this again! Thank you all for putting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me! I apologize to all for the drama!


It's still a good news that u got it back!! It was not done like the original, but since it's on top with shoulder pad, it won't be noticeable


----------



## shesnochill

I hope I’m posting this in the correct thread.

If anyone is ever curious how a Bal City with GGH compares to a RM MAM. Here’s a photo:


----------



## Narnanz

*got the Emerald city today....she is beautiful. 
Not as faded as I thought, there is a noticeable difference between the bag and mirror but as I dont use the mirrors Im not worried.
Will give her a really good clean and condition and soon how she goes.
But my god ....chevre is fabulous !!*


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Well it was actually in my mail box when we got home! Personally I’m not happy with his work! Definitely won’t go through this again! Thank you all for putting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me! I apologize to all for the drama!



At least you got the strap returned to you.     And, like others have said, since it's under that shoulder thingie, no one will notice what took place.   

No apologies needed...you were just relating your dilemma.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> At least you got the strap returned to you.     And, like others have said, since it's under that shoulder thingie, no one will notice what took place.
> 
> No apologies needed...you were just relating your dilemma.


Thank you


----------



## muggles

Would a black metallic edge city, gold hardware and an M in the serial number indicating 2011 with lampo zippers raise eyebrows
I thought metallic edge didn’t come out until 2014?
Just trying to educate myself! Thank you


----------



## A1aGypsy

I never expected that strap to make it back to you lol. Thank goodness!


----------



## muggles

A1aGypsy said:


> I never expected that strap to make it back to you lol. Thank goodness!


Lol! Neither did I!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Would a black metallic edge city, gold hardware and an M in the serial number indicating 2011 with lampo zippers raise eyebrows
> I thought metallic edge didn’t come out until 2014?
> Just trying to educate myself! Thank you


definitely


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> *got the Emerald city today....she is beautiful.
> Not as faded as I thought, there is a noticeable difference between the bag and mirror but as I dont use the mirrors Im not worried.
> Will give her a really good clean and condition and soon how she goes.
> But my god ....chevre is fabulous !!*


Give Leather Honey ( only for dark colored Dark Bals ( it is fabulous and the greens will probably match when you are done. I got what someone called a gray Bag on Ebay. 2 coats of LH and she looked brand new. Also used on what looked like a peach Bar, but it was tangerine.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Give Leather Honey ( only for dark colored Dark Bals ( it is fabulous and the greens will probably match when you are done. I got what someone called a gray Bag on Ebay. 2 coats of LH and she looked brand new. Also used on what looked like a peach Bar, but it was tangerine.


Keep in mind that Leather Honey can make any natural irregularities in the leather appear more prominent...


----------



## muggles

Got another bazar on her way to me! XS, stripes!


----------



## Monz1987

I have a very special bag coming today! I am sooooo excited. I will be posting photos later. Anyone else expecting a Bal this week?


----------



## muggles

Help! Do I want a silver S bazar
Or a red S bazar
About to pull the trigger on one
Not sure which


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Help! Do I want a silver S bazar
> Or a red S bazar
> About to pull the trigger on one
> Not sure which


Well I guess I want red! Lol! At least that’s what I ordered!
It’ll be here later in the week!
I have an XS stripe coming by slow boat! Mercari seller in Ca sent it ups ground without asking how I wanted it shipped! Oh well!  And I’m on east coast! Takes forever!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Well I guess I want red! Lol! At least that’s what I ordered!
> It’ll be here later in the week!
> I have an XS stripe coming by slow boat! Mercari seller in Ca sent it ups ground without asking how I wanted it shipped! Oh well!  And I’m on east coast! Takes forever!


Canceled the XS, I think s is where it’s at for me! But I do love the bazar!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well I guess I want red! Lol! At least that’s what I ordered!
> It’ll be here later in the week!
> I have an XS stripe coming by slow boat! Mercari seller in Ca sent it ups ground without asking how I wanted it shipped! Oh well!  And I’m on east coast! Takes forever!


Red is always the best option!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Canceled the XS, I think s is where it’s at for me! But I do love the bazar!


you cancelled your red???


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> you cancelled your red???


No canceled a very worn XS in stripes!
Red is coming home to me! It’s same size as my graffiti!
I love these totes! It’s all your fault “K”   
id love an XS graffiti! Black with the white graffiti!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> I have a very special bag coming today! I am sooooo excited. I will be posting photos later. Anyone else expecting a Bal this week?


I have three of them coming. Not sure how that happened...


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> No canceled a very worn XS in stripes!
> Red is coming home to me! It’s same size as my graffiti!
> I love these totes! It’s all your fault “K”
> id love an XS graffiti! Black with the white graffiti!


ah, phew!  
they are nice bags


----------



## muggles

Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> I have three of them coming. Not sure how that happened...


Can’t wait to see all three!!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.



I’m so so sorry, muggles.


----------



## RT1

So sorry and heartbroken for your loss.


----------



## BBBagHag

Oh so sorry to hear that... 


muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


I'm so sorry!!


----------



## muggles

Thank you all, I’ve cried all day. She will be missed!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.



My condolences. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## samfalstaff

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


That's awful. It's such a sad day when you have to say goodbye to a furry friend.


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.



Rest in Peace and have fun in doggy heaven Hooper!


----------



## Kimbashop

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard when our furry family members pass. I love your avatar.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


I’m so sorry, I know it’s very hard.


----------



## chowlover2

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


I lost my 15 yr old girl a month ago. I am still gutted with grief. I feel your pain. She was my shadow.


----------



## Monz1987

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry muggles. My heart breaks for you. Sending all my love. 


muggles said:


> Thank you all, I’ve cried all day. She will be missed!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> Changed my avatar, my precious Hooper passed away today.
> She was almost 15, I’m so sad and heartbroken.


I'm so sorry for your loss Muggles, take care. RIP Hooper


----------



## M&Mthomas

chowlover2 said:


> I lost my 15 yr old girl a month ago. I am still gutted with grief. I feel your pain. She was my shadow.


Sorry for your loss too Chowlover2, it's hard when they don't live long like human does. My oldest fur babies are 12yrs and start to worry us they are getting old. Thinking of you and Muggles


----------



## chowlover2

M&Mthomas said:


> Sorry for your loss too Chowlover2, it's hard when they don't live long like human does. My oldest fur babies are 12yrs and start to worry us they are getting old. Thinking of you and Muggles


I have 2 - 11yr boys left and we need a feisty female to keep us in line.It has been a tough year for our furry friends.


----------



## M&Mthomas

chowlover2 said:


> I have 2 - 11yr boys left and we need a feisty female to keep us in line.It has been a tough year for our furry friends.


Hugs to you and you other two boys


----------



## muggles

I still have all these critters to keep me busy! And Chessie, who was Hoopers buddy! Thank you all for your sweet condolences, your a great bunch! The cats are feral! They are not allowed in my cabin! They will hiss when I come out!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> I still have all these critters to keep me busy! And Chessie, who was Hoopers buddy! Thank you all for your sweet condolences, your a great bunch! The cats are feral! They are not allowed in my cabin! They will hiss when I come out!
> 
> View attachment 4803183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803187


Aww.... you have many beautiful fur babies 
I would be scared of hissing cats though... hahaha


----------



## JenJBS

Walking across the parking lot at lunch an accident on the corner half a block down startled me big time. I watch my beautiful bag skitter along the asphalt, thinking it's ruined. Nope. Carefully wipe the dirt off, and not a scratch or scuff on it. The Bal Calfskin is great! Plus it being a smooshy bag. Love my Antigona in oil slick, but that patent leather would have been damaged landing on asphalt. Same with my Michael Kors bags - painted leather, not dyed. Now even more in love with smooshy, unstructured bags - and high quality leather. The ambulance came for the crash, but didn't take anyone away - so assuming they are fine.


----------



## BBBagHag

So a few days ago I was THRILLED to find a HG bag for an amazing deal! Well it came today and... I don’t want to be negative but this bag is about the dirtiest a bag can be. I can see why it was so well priced. It’s either coated in grime or (hopefully not) pigment. I will post to the AT thread shortly. I think I’ll give it hand at restoring it, I just hope it’s not too far gone. I kind of want to but it in the washing machine...


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> So a few days ago I was THRILLED to find a HG bag for an amazing deal! Well it came today and... I don’t want to be negative but this bag is about the dirtiest a bag can be. I can see why it was so well priced. It’s either coated in grime or (hopefully not) pigment. I will post to the AT thread shortly. I think I’ll give it hand at restoring it, I just hope it’s not too far gone. I kind of want to but it in the washing machine...


A challenge ...


----------



## muchstuff

I’m in good company here in BC’s wine country...


----------



## NYERINLONDON

did I miss something, are city bags discontinued?!!!!!! One of the best bags ever made. IMO.


----------



## rickysakura

NYERINLONDON said:


> did I miss something, are city bags discontinued?!!!!!! One of the best bags ever made. IMO.



Came here to check as well after I saw none on the website  I had just gotten a quote from fashionphile that I was happy with..not so sure if I can part with it now!!


----------



## ksuromax

there plenty in the stores, various sizes and colours


----------



## NYERINLONDON

OK. good, that was concerning!


----------



## Kimbashop

I know that this has been discussed before but I'd love to hear discussion again concerning how people get city bags to stay on their shoulder(s). I love to arm carry mine but sometimes life gets in the way of bags and I must sling it on my shoulder. Plus I do love the look of it that way as well. I adore the city but have to admit that I carry it less than my day bags or even my Firsts, both of which stay put on the shoulder. I have resorted to wearing one of mine crossbody with an additional long strap.

Thoughts, people? Are there certain leathers/years that seem to work well as shoulder carry? Anyone get creative?


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I know that this has been discussed before but I'd love to hear discussion again concerning how people get city bags to stay on their shoulder(s). I love to arm carry mine but sometimes life gets in the way of bags and I must sling it on my shoulder. Plus I do love the look of it that way as well. I adore the city but have to admit that I carry it less than my day bags or even my Firsts, both of which stay put on the shoulder. I have resorted to wearing one of mine crossbody with an additional long strap.
> 
> Thoughts, people? Are there certain leathers/years that seem to work well as shoulder carry? Anyone get creative?


i push back the shoulder pad


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> i push back the shoulder pad


I have heard of that one. And it works? believe it or not, I have never tried it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I know that this has been discussed before but I'd love to hear discussion again concerning how people get city bags to stay on their shoulder(s). I love to arm carry mine but sometimes life gets in the way of bags and I must sling it on my shoulder. Plus I do love the look of it that way as well. I adore the city but have to admit that I carry it less than my day bags or even my Firsts, both of which stay put on the shoulder. I have resorted to wearing one of mine crossbody with an additional long strap.
> 
> Thoughts, people? Are there certain leathers/years that seem to work well as shoulder carry? Anyone get creative?


I use the longer strap like you. I NEED my everyday bags to go crossbody. I guess that's why I transitioned into Velos and Towns.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I have heard of that one. And it works? believe it or not, I have never tried it.


it works for me, the strap itself is narrow enough to stay put, but still wide to NOT dig in


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it works for me, the strap itself is narrow enough to stay put, but still wide to NOT dig in





Kimbashop said:


> I have heard of that one. And it works? believe it or not, I have never tried it.


Yup, works for me too.


----------



## Lakotan

I have removed the weight distributor from some of my bags, that works well for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

Hmmm, so it seems like this is the most sensible option. I will try that. I had thought about adding a Suede patch to the u details of the weight distributed but removing it seems a whole lot easier.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Hmmm, so it seems like this is the most sensible option. I will try that. I had thought about adding a Suede patch to the u details of the weight distributed but removing it seems a whole lot easier.


You can remove it with a bit of patience or simply slide it down the part of the strap that’s behind you when you carry your bag.


----------



## Lakotan

Ladies, I visited Bal.com site and discovered that the City bags now look very different, they are made from calfskin and are triangularly shaped. No distressed leather, no slouching. Does anyone know if these bags are popular with buyers?


----------



## JenJBS

Lakotan said:


> Ladies, I visited Bal.com site and discovered that the City bags now look very different, they are made from calfskin and are triangularly shaped. No distressed leather, no slouching. Does anyone know if these bags are popular with buyers?



Here's a link to the PurseBlog article about the new Neo-Classic bag. 









						A Closer Look at the Balenciaga Neo Classic Bag - PurseBlog
					

For fall 2020, Demna Gvasalia has taken Balenciaga’s most recognizable house codes and introduced a fresh take on the brand's most classic bags. The Neo Classic Bag celebrates 20 years of Balenciaga’s…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Lakotan

JenJBS said:


> Here's a link to the PurseBlog article about the new Neo-Classic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Closer Look at the Balenciaga Neo Classic Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> For fall 2020, Demna Gvasalia has taken Balenciaga’s most recognizable house codes and introduced a fresh take on the brand's most classic bags. The Neo Classic Bag celebrates 20 years of Balenciaga’s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Very interesting and quite conflicting comments, as expected. I fell in love with distressed slouchy puffy silky leather, so to me the new version has lost the appeal, but others seem to love it. Thank you so much for the reference, interesting read!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> You can remove it with a bit of patience or simply slide it down the part of the strap that’s behind you when you carry your bag.


Yes, I can verify that this is quite possible to do, and fairly easily.     
Just use patience and work carefully and slowly and off she comes.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Here's a link to the PurseBlog article about the new Neo-Classic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Closer Look at the Balenciaga Neo Classic Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> For fall 2020, Demna Gvasalia has taken Balenciaga’s most recognizable house codes and introduced a fresh take on the brand's most classic bags. The Neo Classic Bag celebrates 20 years of Balenciaga’s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Not sure how I feel about this style, it looks interesting in the smaller size but I'd be whacking those bottom corners into everything. The calfskin is a plus though.


----------



## Lakotan

Is calfskin soft and slouchi?


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> Yes, I can verify that this is quite possible to do, and fairly easily.
> Just use patience and work carefully and slowly and off she comes.


I’ll give it a whirl. It looks like the buckles are a bit wider than the slots in the distributer.


----------



## RT1

OK, tutorial time!
Work the weight distributer thingie down to the buckles.
Carefully, work one side of the buckle into the slot of the thingie.
Go slow and use even pressure pulling the buckle into the slot.
When you get one side through the slot, then the other is done the same way.
Slow and carefully!

Ive done this a lot and it can be done.
It also helps if you use a bit of leather conditioner to lubricate the buckle through the slot.
Easy, peasy!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Is calfskin soft and slouchi?


Calfskin has a really nice hand feel, very smooth. It will slouch but not quite as much as lamb generally, and will take a little longer to do so. It's a little sturdier than lamb.


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> OK, tutorial time!
> Work the weight distributer thingie down to the buckles.
> Carefully, work one side of the buckle into the slot of the thingie.
> Go slow and use even pressure pulling the buckle into the slot.
> When you get one side through the slot, then the other is done the same way.
> Slow and carefully!
> 
> Ive done this a lot and it can be done.
> It also helps if you use a bit of leather conditioner to lubricate the buckle through the slot.
> Easy, peasy!


THANKS!


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> THANKS!


You're very welcome.
Hope that you were able to accomplish the task!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Calfskin has a really nice hand feel, very smooth. It will slouch but not quite as much as lamb generally, and will take a little longer to do so. It's a little sturdier than lamb.



Agreed. I have the Bal calfskin in a quilted leather drawstring bag. I'd call very it smooshy, but not at all slouchy. It is new, so I trust MuchStuff that a bit of slouch will eventually come with time. It's a soft leather, and feels delightful, but doesn't sound like what you want for your City, Lakotan.


----------



## RT1

Jen, I don't remember this bag of yours.
Could I have a pic sometime, please?


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> You're very welcome.
> Hope that you were able to accomplish the task!


I will let you know -- sidetracked by some work stuff at the moment.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Agreed. I have the Bal calfskin in a quilted leather drawstring bag. I'd call very it smooshy, but not at all slouchy. It is new, so I trust MuchStuff that a bit of slouch will eventually come with time. It's a soft leather, and feels delightful, but doesn't sound like what you want for your City, Lakotan.


Keep in mind the diamond quilting may stop it from slouching as much, just a guess.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind the diamond quilting may stop it from slouching as much, just a guess.



Great point. Thanks!  And I'm happy if it doesn't get much slouching.


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Jen, I don't remember this bag of yours.
> Could I have a pic sometime, please?



Always happy to show off this beauty...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Always happy to show off this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4841039
> View attachment 4841040


It really is a lovely bag, I do think you’ll get some slouching as she ages, maybe just not as much as a non-diamond quilted bag!


----------



## RT1

Gosh, that really is lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It really is a lovely bag, I do think you’ll get some slouching as she ages, maybe just not as much as a non-diamond quilted bag!



Thank you!   




RT1 said:


> Gosh, that really is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

JenJBS said:


> Always happy to show off this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4841039
> View attachment 4841040


Thank you, ladies, for your comments and the pics!


----------



## Monz1987

Hello to my lovely Purse Forum fam!   I am expecting a very special arrival from a very special TPF’er soon and I was wondering if there is a Sept/Oct thread yet to show our newest acquisitions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muggles

Monz1987 said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum fam!   I am expecting a very special arrival from a very special TPF’er soon and I was wondering if there is a Sept/Oct thread yet to show our newest acquisitions? Thank you in advance!


Yes it’s up and running! You just need to look! Can’t wait to see what you got!


----------



## Monz1987

muggles said:


> Yes it’s up and running! You just need to look! Can’t wait to see what you got!


I just found the thread as the delivery truck was pulling up!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ugh. For the second time this month, I have received a bag that reeks of a foul odor with absolutely no disclosure at all from the seller. This time it's mold which is almost impossible to remove. Last time it was cigarette smoke which is possible to remove. If I opt for a return, it will be a headache + return international shipping + insurance. This is to be expected from the older bags I'm buying, but I just wish sellers would disclose these facts. Sigh. I guess I'll go get my baking soda again....Thank you for listening to my rant.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. For the second time this month, I have received a bag that reeks of a foul odor with absolutely no disclosure at all from the seller. This time it's mold which is almost impossible to remove. Last time it was cigarette smoke which is possible to remove. If I opt for a return, it will be a headache + return international shipping + insurance. This is to be expected from the older bags I'm buying, but I just wish sellers would disclose these facts. Sigh. I guess I'll go get my baking soda again....Thank you for listening to my rant.


Which bag is this?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Which bag is this?


2010 Bleu Roi Velo and a 2008 Electric Blue City


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Bleu Roi Velo and a 2008 Electric Blue City


Damn. I know it's hard to get odours out but persevere if the bags are gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Damn. I know it's hard to get odours out but persevere if the bags are gorgeous!



I’ve never tried using it, but does Febreze work well on this problem or not?

Not disclosing foul odors is not cool for a seller to do, IMHO!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I’ve never tried using it, but does Febreze work well on this problem or not?
> 
> Not disclosing foul odors is not cool for a seller to do, IMHO!


Then you smell like Febreeze, which isn't a favourite of mine. The trick is to eradicate the smell not mask it and Febreeze leaves behind a smell.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Damn. I know it's hard to get odours out but persevere if the bags are gorgeous!


Yes, they are and I will persevere! I actually got pretty good deals on them so...

On the other hand, my rouge theatre city from 2005 smells like a dream. Just needs some moisturizing and she's good to go! I've been on a tear lately acquiring these bags, BUT prices are right for buyers and they're beautiful! Now I just need somewhere to go.


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> I’ve never tried using it, but does Febreze work well on this problem or not?
> 
> Not disclosing foul odors is not cool for a seller to do, IMHO!


Yep. I'm going to view this as a learning experience to always ask sellers about odors. (I forgot I also had this experience with a bag on fashionphile, but the returns there are so much easier.)


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Then you smell like Febreeze, which isn't a favourite of mine. The trick is to eradicate the smell not mask it and Febreeze leaves behind a smell.



O.K., I learned something new today.    
You know, as well as anyone here, that it’s not cool to not disclose ALL details during a sale.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Then you smell like Febreeze, which isn't a favourite of mine. The trick is to eradicate the smell not mask it and Febreeze leaves behind a smell.





RT1 said:


> O.K., I learned something new today.
> You know, as well as anyone here, that it’s not cool to not disclose ALL details during a sale.


Especially when it comes to mold/mildew. The concern there are spores that will eventually grow into mold/mildew. (One of the reasons why cigarette smoke is easier to remove. No spores.) So my first order of business is to blast this bag with as much sunlight/UV light as possible. Luckily it's the summer where I live and the skies in my area at this time are mostly clear of smoke.


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Especially when it comes to mold/mildew. The concern there are spores that will eventually grow into mold/mildew. (One of the reasons why cigarette smoke is easier to remove. No spores.) So my first order of business is to blast this bag with as much sunlight/UV light as possible. Luckily it's the summer where I live and the skies in my area at this time are mostly clear of smoke.



I so hope this works out for you.
It’s just a shame that this wasn’t fully disclosed to you in the first place!


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> I so hope this works out for you.
> It’s just a shame that this wasn’t fully disclosed to you in the first place!


Thanks! But as @muchstuff said, I'll persevere. 

I know there are so many other unpleasant things happening in the world right now, but it's so nice to be able to rant about a smelly bag without any judgment. Thank you, purseforum!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> O.K., I learned something new today.
> You know, as well as anyone here, that it’s not cool to not disclose ALL details during a sale.


I sometimes wonder if owners can actually SMELL their bags. For instance, maybe they cook with something in particular and everything they own smells like that?  Like you can't always smell your dog because you're so used to pet odours? I always get someone else to smell all of my bags, I need an objective nose .


----------



## ksuromax

smokers do not recognise the smell of cigarettes, and people who live in damp climat usually do not sense the smell of mold, because  they get used to it.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> smokers do not recognise the smell of cigarettes, and people who live in damp climat usually do not sense the smell of mold, because  they get used to it.


I think that can be the problem with some people not listing odours.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think that can be the problem with some people not listing odours.


certainly! 
especially for those buyers who have some conditions, allergies, or astma


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm missing our own lovely Kendie on the forum! If you come here sometimes to just check up on us incognito, Kendie, I miss you and your kindness and cheering.

I hope you and yours are all well!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm missing our own lovely Kendie on the forum! If you come here sometimes to just check up on us incognito, Kendie, I miss you and your kindness and cheering.
> 
> I hope you and yours are all well!



Totally — Kendie is missed SO MUCH !


----------



## JenJBS

Wearing my Lagon bracelet.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Wearing my Lagon bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4861768


I really like the look of these bracelets. Does it get in the way of writing and typing at all?


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I really like the look of these bracelets. Does it get in the way of writing and typing at all?



Not too much for typing. Since I wear it on my left wrist it doesn't get in the way of writing at all.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Not too much for typing. Since I wear it on my left wrist it doesn't get in the way of writing at all.


I already wear my watch on my left wrist. It'll get pretty crowded over there which is why I was hoping it wouldn't interfere too much on the right. The price I pay for fashion!


----------



## ksuromax

Did someone say 'crowded'? 
  
and i do wear my watch AND Bal bracelets (one at a time) on top!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Wearing my Lagon bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4861768


I love Lagon! Looks fabulous on you!! ♥️


----------



## Monz1987

Good morning purse fam!!   I just made an offer on a 2013 City in Mauve... kind of reminds me of bleu lavande. Such a gorgeous colour!! I’m hoping the offer is accepted... wish me luck!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Good morning purse fam!!   I just made an offer on a 2013 City in Mauve... kind of reminds me of bleu lavande. Such a gorgeous colour!! I’m hoping the offer is accepted... wish me luck!


keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Did someone say 'crowded'?
> 
> and i do wear my watch AND Bal bracelets (one at a time) on top!
> 
> View attachment 4862485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862487


This is beyond awesomeness!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> I love Lagon! Looks fabulous on you!! ♥



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Good morning purse fam!!   I just made an offer on a 2013 City in Mauve... kind of reminds me of bleu lavande. Such a gorgeous colour!! I’m hoping the offer is accepted... wish me luck!



Mauve is a lovely, underappreciated color. Good luck!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Good morning purse fam!!   I just made an offer on a 2013 City in Mauve... kind of reminds me of bleu lavande. Such a gorgeous colour!! I’m hoping the offer is accepted... wish me luck!


Good luck! How was the leather from 2013? I've heard good things about Bleu lavande.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Did someone say 'crowded'?
> 
> and i do wear my watch AND Bal bracelets (one at a time) on top!
> 
> View attachment 4862485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862487


So much lovely bling!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Did someone say 'crowded'?
> 
> and i do wear my watch AND Bal bracelets (one at a time) on top!
> 
> View attachment 4862485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862487


I have a couple of questions for you.
One, do you ever take your beautiful jewelry off, and Two, any idea how much weight your rocking on your arms?   

You look gorgeous wearing all these bracelets, I was just curious.


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> I have a couple of questions for you.
> One, do you ever take your beautiful jewelry off, and Two, any idea how much weight your rocking on your arms?
> 
> You look gorgeous wearing all these bracelets, I was just curious.


no, i don't, i live with them, sleep, wash, etc
rarely, if i go to SPA i might take of the chunky ones, or, when i travel from EU (flying out from here is not a problem) 
approx 500g, i weighed them once, but i sometimes add, or remove one here and there, so it's very approximate


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Mauve is a lovely, underappreciated color. Good luck!





samfalstaff said:


> Good luck! How was the leather from 2013? I've heard good things about Bleu lavande.


Thank you so much!! I secured a deal on the bag just now! It’ll be on its way to me this morning. I’m not sure what 2013 leather was like, but I hope it’s better than 2011


----------



## Monz1987

Oh, friends! Someone please come and take my bank card away from me because I just bid on yet ANOTHER Balenciaga!! Ahhh I’m addicted


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Oh, friends! Someone please come and take my bank card away from me because I just bid on yet ANOTHER Balenciaga!! Ahhh I’m addicted


WOW....you really are on a roll, my friend!!!     

What did you get this time, if I may ask?


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Oh, friends! Someone please come and take my bank card away from me because I just bid on yet ANOTHER Balenciaga!! Ahhh I’m addicted


I know you exactly what you mean!!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> I know you exactly what you mean!!


Well I’m glad I’m not alone in this!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> WOW....you really are on a roll, my friend!!!
> 
> What did you get this time, if I may ask?


I ended up winning the bag!! Yay!! I set my alarm for 2AM to make sure I wasn’t outbid lol. I will give you a hint: it’s a 2005 very special Twiggy. Any guesses?


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I ended up winning the bag!! Yay!! I set my alarm for 2AM to make sure I wasn’t outbid lol. I will give you a hint: it’s a 2005 very special Twiggy. Any guesses?


Apple Green?


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I ended up winning the bag!! Yay!! I set my alarm for 2AM to make sure I wasn’t outbid lol. I will give you a hint: it’s a 2005 very special Twiggy. Any guesses?


or, metallic from Holidays collection?


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> I ended up winning the bag!! Yay!! I set my alarm for 2AM to make sure I wasn’t outbid lol. I will give you a hint: it’s a 2005 very special Twiggy. Any guesses?



Can I please have a guess too?  05 Turquoise?


----------



## RT1

Since it is @Monz1987, you know that it's going to be a "head turner" and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BBBagHag

Knowing your predilection for pink and pastel colors I’ll guess the metallic pink?



Monz1987 said:


> I ended up winning the bag!! Yay!! I set my alarm for 2AM to make sure I wasn’t outbid lol. I will give you a hint: it’s a 2005 very special Twiggy. Any guesses?


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green?





ksuromax said:


> or, metallic from Holidays collection?





Iamminda said:


> Can I please have a guess too?  05 Turquoise?





RT1 said:


> Since it is @Monz1987, you know that it's going to be a "head turner" and absolutely gorgeous!



All of these are fantastic guesses!! And you all know me SO well haha I just love it! And yes, the correct answer is among one of the guesses.   I’m going to keep it a surprise and do a reveal once it gets here. It’s supposedly, according to the seller, taking up to 4 weeks for parcels to arrive to Canada from their country. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes faster than that. The 2013 Mauve City bag I just purchased should be here within the next week or so. Can’t wait! Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Monz1987

BBBagHag said:


> Knowing your predilection for pink and pastel colors I’ll guess the metallic pink?


Another super close guess! You are too good!!  How do you know me so well?


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Another super close guess! You are too good!!  How do you know me so well?


Bal-addicted minds think alike


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I don't blame you for wanting more photos but am I alone in thinking that $330 isn't a bad price if the condition is good?



OMG guys, 4 months gone.. so is my negativity and I suppose seller had a reality check or something... She sent out an offer and I countered and finally got her to come down to my original asking price from May! Let's see if this apple mini mini twiggy (or is it drum?) makes it to my home in this USPS chaotic delay in transit! I'm hoping its shipped out tomorrow and here by Wednesday.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> OMG guys, 4 months gone.. so is my negativity and I suppose seller had a reality check or something... She sent out an offer and I countered and finally got her to come down to my original asking price from May! Let's see if this apple mini mini twiggy (or is it drum?) makes it to my home in this USPS chaotic delay in transit! I'm hoping its shipped out tomorrow and here by Wednesday.


May the Gods hear your call...and not be stuck for a month "In Transit"


----------



## houseof999

She's here and omg she's so tiny!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> She's here and omg she's so tiny!


Ohhh...let's see


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...let's see


I had to put it in perspective that you might understand unless you don't have a Coach casino then this pic is a fail.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> I had to put it in perspective that you might understand unless you don't have a Coach casino then this pic is a fail.
> 
> View attachment 4869155


I dont have a casino yet...but that colour is Fabulous!!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> I dont have a casino yet...but that colour is Fabulous!!


Yes it is!  It measures 7.5" L X 4" W X 4" H


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Yes it is!  It measures 7.5" L X 4" W X 4" H


what...fits phone almost and keys?


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> what...fits phone almost and keys?


My phone is only 6" so it fits fine. I'm sure I can fit my keys plus a card case and bunch of little things like earbud case, phone charger and what not. I don't carry to many things so I'm good.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> My phone is only 6" so it fits fine. I'm sure I can fit my keys plus a card case and bunch of little things like earbud case, phone charger and what not. I don't carry to many things so I'm good.


That size would drive my crazy...but now I want something in that colour...whats it called House?


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> That size would drive my crazy...but now I want something in that colour...whats it called House?


Lol. It's 2005 apple green I believe.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Lol. It's 2005 apple green I believe.


ahhh...I should have known....one of those early colours everyone wants.


----------



## RT1

houseof999 said:


> Lol. It's 2005 apple green I believe.


Yes, it is.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> I dont have a casino yet...but that colour is Fabulous!!


your another Coach made it to the week roundup, have you seen it?


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> your another Coach made it to the week roundup, have you seen it?


Yep..surprised the hell out of me


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Yep..surprised the hell out of me


 it's a nice bag and it well deserved her minute of fame!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

houseof999 said:


> I had to put it in perspective that you might understand unless you don't have a Coach casino then this pic is a fail.
> 
> View attachment 4869155


Such a cute bag, and the colour is amazing!


----------



## houseof999

jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a cute bag, and the colour is amazing!


Thank you! The color is truly amazing! Love how vibrant it is!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

*A sub-forum for designer and other furniture/items? *
We're trying to get a sub-forum dedicated to designer and other furniture/items started. Do you love designer furniture as well as other special bits and bobs as much as your bags, and want to share them with and inspire the rest of us? Or if you need advice on something you're thinking of buying, there's sure to be a TPF:er who has experience to share.

We'd love for you to join us with odes, ideas, tips, yay:s and nay:s and most importantly pics of your favourites. Big and small, expensive and cheap, flea market treasures to IKEA to Gae Aulenti and Verner Panton. Minimalist to lavish. And don't forget DIY and hacks. And kitsch!

All the special items that make our day a bit brighter like your favourite lamp or steam mop or French cocotte. Or Maserati. Don't you want to give all the car fob pics their rightful home?! 

Join us here! Bal bags and slg in supporting roles are also welcome 





						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


This is awesome! Wish I lived in your neighborhood!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


This is fantastic


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


WOW, this is beyond incredible.     
You guys really did this right!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


Truly amazing. Wish we could trick or treat at your house. I love the masks on the pumpkins.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


OMG another totally amazing Halloween display from you, you never disappoint!!!!  I'd be interested to hear how many treat bags you give away this year


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG another totally amazing Halloween display from you, you never disappoint!!!!  I'd be interested to hear how many treat bags you give away this year





samfalstaff said:


> This is awesome! Wish I lived in your neighborhood!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is fantastic





RT1 said:


> WOW, this is beyond incredible.
> You guys really did this right!!!





Kimbashop said:


> Truly amazing. Wish we could trick or treat at your house. I love the masks on the pumpkins.


Thanks everyone! We had great fun, only 88 kids but everyone loved the candy chute.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks everyone! We had great fun, only 88 kids but everyone loved the candy chute.


fantastic decorations! you always walk an extra mile


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> fantastic decorations! you always walk an extra mile


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks everyone! We had great fun, only 88 kids but everyone loved the candy chute.


Only?? How many do you usually get?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Only?? How many do you usually get?


Last couple of years it's been over 300. We're a destination neighbourhood, wide sidewalks, well lit, flat streets.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> We’re Halloween ready, candy chute operational...
> 
> View attachment 4894571


Awesome decorations!    Wow! Love those pumpkins in the back.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Awesome decorations!    Wow! Love those pumpkins in the back.


Movie props, DH is in the film industry .


----------



## endofanera

Love the chute!


----------



## muchstuff

endofanera said:


> Love the chute!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


>



So what's the analogy if they drop the kid? Never mind. I think I know. Back to waiting...


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> So what's the analogy if they drop the kid? Never mind. I think I know. Back to waiting...


The kid won’t drop.


----------



## muchstuff

Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


THANK YOU!!!  Personally, I'm thrilled (_beyond belief_)!!!


----------



## Monz1987

HUGE congratulations to my wonderful neighbours to the South! Love from Canada! We are so happy for you!!


----------



## Monz1987

How many Balenciaga bags are too many??  When my sister came to visit this AM, she saw me with my Caramel City and exclaimed, _“How many of those bags do you have?! Every time I see you, you have a different colour!” _ Any tips on calming down a Bbag addiction? I swear i just need a teal one and my collection will be complete!


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> How many Balenciaga bags are too many??  When my sister came to visit this AM, she saw me with my Caramel City and exclaimed, _“How many of those bags do you have?! Every time I see you, you have a different colour!” _ Any tips on calming down a Bbag addiction? I swear i just need a teal one and my collection will be complete!


The solution is to wear the same bag every time you see your sister.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> How many Balenciaga bags are too many??  When my sister came to visit this AM, she saw me with my Caramel City and exclaimed, _“How many of those bags do you have?! Every time I see you, you have a different colour!” _ Any tips on calming down a Bbag addiction? I swear i just need a teal one and my collection will be complete!


i have around 47/48 (can't remember exact number) of the Bbags and clutches, this does NOT include wallets, card cases, and other SLGs


----------



## Monz1987

I need some help determining the colour of a blue 05 First. It seems there were so many blues released that year. Here’s the link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/124429967941


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I need some help determining the colour of a blue 05 First. It seems there were so many blues released that year. Here’s the link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/124429967941


the listing is lacking all the pics required for authentication to say something with confidence. Until we know for sure it's legit, we can guess very vaguely, imo, it could be Bleu Jeans


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the listing is lacking all the pics required for authentication to say something with confidence. Until we know for sure it's legit, we can guess very vaguely, imo, it could be Bleu Jeans


I checked with @fayden (#oldiesobsessed  ) , blue jean was 03 not 05.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I checked with @fayden (#oldiesobsessed  ) , blue jean was 03 not 05.


yes, it was, indeed, for some odd reason i misread the year 
Probably, faded Indigo?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, it was, indeed, for some odd reason i misread the year
> Probably, faded Indigo?


I totally suck at guessing Bal blues. Too many and too similar IMO!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I totally suck at guessing Bal blues. Too many and too similar IMO!


and the older ones could be faded to the unidentifiable stage, too


----------



## fayden

I agree I think it's a faded indigo, but the leather does not look like an indigo, it reminds me of the leather used for cornflower but that was 2006. It's 2005 tho based on tag.


----------



## muchstuff

For anyone interested, Real Deal Collection will be emailing a coupon code to anyone on their email list tomorrow for 15% off site wide. Corey is closed to the public due to covid so let's support her! I'll post the coupon code when I get it for those who aren't on her mailing list, or you can join it from the RDC website.

http://www.realdealcollection.com


----------



## muchstuff

RDC coupon code is SAVE15. Good tonight and tomorrow, and good on layaway and trade-in too!


----------



## Monz1987

fayden said:


> I agree I think it's a faded indigo, but the leather does not look like an indigo, it reminds me of the leather used for cornflower but that was 2006. It's 2005 tho based on tag.



Whatever the bag may be, it seems like a complete mystery, but you are all always so helpful. Thank you for all of your input.  It’s much appreciated!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> and the older ones could be faded to the unidentifiable stage, too



yes, exactly! I’m so intrigued by this bag. Haha.


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> I totally suck at guessing Bal blues. Too many and too similar IMO!



I agree with you 100%!! There are soooo many blues. Thank you for your help though!


----------



## samfalstaff

I have a question about 2012's dark violet. Are all dark violet bags from that year Limited Edition or is it just the ones with G21 HW? I didn't see the color swatch in the Color Charts by Year thread. So I'm wondering if it's a special color. Thanks for any info!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about 2012's dark violet. Are all dark violet bags from that year Limited Edition or is it just the ones with G21 HW? I didn't see the color swatch in the Color Charts by Year thread. So I'm wondering if it's a special color. Thanks for any info!


It's not on the chart but came with silver and brass HW as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It's not on the chart but came with silver and brass HW as well.


Okay. So just some DV bags from 2012 are limited edition?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. So just some DV bags from 2012 are limited edition?


Giant gold (G21) hardware was replaced in 2010 by rose gold, but was produced in limited styles and colours after that. S/S 2012 saw G21 changed to G12, so yes, I'd consider the  G21 dark violet to be part of that limited production.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Giant gold (G21) hardware was replaced in 2010 by rose gold, but was produced in limited styles and colours after that. S/S 2012 saw G21 changed to G12, so yes, I'd consider the  G21 dark violet to be part of that limited production.


Thanks! I'm trying to avoid the not so good 2012 leather but also find a dark violet. Sounds like it's going to be tricky.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to avoid the not so good 2012 leather but also find a dark violet. Sounds like it's going to be tricky.


Any particular style? Are you set on a City?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Any particular style? Are you set on a City?


Velo or City. There's a Velo on EB that I've been eyeing.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Velo or City. There's a Velo on EB that I've been eyeing.


There’s a pretty nice grape/violet 07 Brief as well but it has Giant silver HW.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> There’s a pretty nice grape/violet 07 Brief as well but it has Giant silver HW.


I saw that one. That one is really nice! I have an eggplant City with regular HW so I'm trying to get something a little different like gold HW.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I saw that one. That one is really nice! I have an eggplant City with regular HW so I'm trying to get something a little different like gold HW.


07 leather is one of my faves if you can find one.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> 07 leather is one of my faves if you can find one.


I don't think I have any 07 bags...yet. I broke down and got that marine PT on FP. Although I guess that one could be 07 or 08.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I don't think I have any 07 bags...yet. I broke down and got that marine PT on FP. Although I guess that one could be 07 or 08.


The 08 marine is really nice too!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> The 08 marine is really nice too!


It'll be a fun exercise to see what year it is. I briefly looked at some photos comparing the two years, but I still can't figure it out. I'll post pictures when I get it. 

Back to the 2012 leather, have you encountered some nice leather from that year? So far I've been avoiding 2012 bags, but that DV velo keeps calling to me.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> It'll be a fun exercise to see what year it is. I briefly looked at some photos comparing the two years, but I still can't figure it out. I'll post pictures when I get it.
> 
> Back to the 2012 leather, have you encountered some nice leather from that year? So far I've been avoiding 2012 bags, but that DV velo keeps calling to me.


@ksuromax  can speak to 2012 better than I can. So you have a link to your Velo?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> @kauro can speak to 2012 better than I can. So you have a link to your Velo?











						Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold Velo Purple Dark Violet Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

• Balenciaga Velo bag in soft lambskin leather with stud and buckle detail. • Tote handles with 5" drop; removable crossbody strap with 22" drop. • Black cotton-lined interior with zip pocket. • Exterior zip pocket.



					www.ebay.com
				



A tad expensive which was one reason why I was asking about limited edition bags.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Authentic Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold Velo Purple Dark Violet Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> • Balenciaga Velo bag in soft lambskin leather with stud and buckle detail. • Tote handles with 5" drop; removable crossbody strap with 22" drop. • Black cotton-lined interior with zip pocket. • Exterior zip pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tad expensive which was one reason why I was asking about limited edition bags.


I wouldn’t consider the G12 limited edition, unless someone has info to the contrary.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn’t consider the G12 limited edition, unless someone has info to the contrary.


That's what I thought. Okay, will have to think about it. Maybe my dream calfskin City will suddenly pop up and wipe away all of my bag allowance for the month. (I wouldn't say no to an ultraviolet velo either.) I really need to get out my eggplant City and use it since apparently I'm on a purple kick right. Thanks for your help and guidance!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> That's what I thought. Okay, will have to think about it. Maybe my dream calfskin City will suddenly pop up and wipe away all of my bag allowance for the month. (I wouldn't say no to an ultraviolet velo either.) I really need to get out my eggplant City and use it since apparently I'm on a purple kick right. Thanks for your help and guidance!


I’ll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## chowlover2

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to avoid the not so good 2012 leather but also find a dark violet. Sounds like it's going to be tricky.


I think the leather on my 2012 dark violet is good. I haven't carried her in awhile so I have forgotten.


----------



## chowlover2

samfalstaff said:


> I don't think I have any 07 bags...yet. I broke down and got that marine PT on FP. Although I guess that one could be 07 or 08.


'07's are my fav!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> RDC coupon code is SAVE15. Good tonight and tomorrow, and good on layaway and trade-in too!


BUMP. Sale’s on today too!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm missing our own lovely Kendie on the forum! If you come here sometimes to just check up on us incognito, Kendie, I miss you and your kindness and cheering.
> 
> I hope you and yours are all well!



Just want to pass on a warm hello and hug from our dear Kendie to you, the rest of our old gang (Ksuromax, Dextersmom, Muchstuff, others) and all the lovely TPFers here .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Just want to pass on a warm hello and hug from our dear Kendie to you, the rest of our old gang (Ksuromax, Dextersmom, Muchstuff, others) and all the lovely TPFers here .


Send her a virtual hug from me!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Just want to pass on a warm hello and hug from our dear Kendie to you, the rest of our old gang (Ksuromax, Dextersmom, Muchstuff, others) and all the lovely TPFers here .


Thank you, Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Just want to pass on a warm hello and hug from our dear Kendie to you, the rest of our old gang (Ksuromax, Dextersmom, Muchstuff, others) and all the lovely TPFers here .


----------



## shesnochill

Just saw a gal carrying this at Whole Foods. I really liked how broken it was and sometimes I feel like my city is a bit small. (Me trying to justify getting another black B-Bag.) lol






						Shop Balenciaga | Authentic Used Designer Shoes & Handbags |  FASHIONPHILE
					

Shop authentic used Balenciaga handbags & shoes at a discounted price. FASHIONPHILE has the largest selection of used Balenciaga on sale online.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## shesnochill

Someone buy it so I don’t haha


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Just saw a gal carrying this at Whole Foods. I really liked how broken it was and sometimes I feel like my city is a bit small. (Me trying to justify getting another black B-Bag.) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Balenciaga | Authentic Used Designer Shoes & Handbags |  FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> Shop authentic used Balenciaga handbags & shoes at a discounted price. FASHIONPHILE has the largest selection of used Balenciaga on sale online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Was she stuffing her groceries in it? This bag is huge. I guess not as huge as the weekender...


----------



## kerryisntreal

samfalstaff said:


> Was she stuffing her groceries in it? This bag is huge. I guess not as huge as the weekender...


I’m _100%_ one of those girls who unnecessarily carries XXL bags (like weekenders) with ~4 small things inside for everyday use lol. Idk what it is, but love me a good long coat and a giant bag!

When I was still going in to an office every day it at least felt *somewhat* practical (mostly bc it would fit all the food I’d bring to work) and ngl, it did come in handy more than a few times @ the grocery store when I forgot my reusable totes!


----------



## muchstuff

The best of the season to you all...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The best of the season to you all...
> 
> View attachment 4937540



Happy Holidays to you and all our Bal friends


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year dear Bal fans!!


----------



## ocbeachmommy

New to B, but have always liked it, bought my college daughter a wallet on chain for the holidays, trying to introduce other designers to her, so she doesn't always go for the flashy ones!


----------



## l.ch.

Hello dear all and happy new year!
May I please ask you all lovely ladies here, if anyone has this bag? I was intrigued by it for when I’m riding my bike and don’t want a backpack... I considered the LV Bumbag, but it’s completely out of my price range atm. This looks cute, but maybe too small? I need some essentials with me, like phone, glasses, wallet hand sanitizer, tissues and mask...


----------



## fashionmaudel

Got this bag organizer off of Amazon. It’s really pretty and gives structure to my bag but it also kind of ruins the flow of being able to see my LV SLGs together. It fits my shopper M and my Work bags so it would be a little easier to switch bags. Idk. Anyone a bag organizer fan?  Did it take you a while to get used to it?


----------



## Narnanz

Can anyone in their searches keep a look out for a Velo in a yellow, orange or red and maybe purple , around the $300 US mark. 
I know its not much but I could go up to the $400 mark if its really nice. But thats my budget.  Once you add tax ,  and the shipping which to NZ sometimes cost about NZ$100 , it gets too up there for me. 
Had a gorgeous yellow on my watch list and missed out.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Can anyone in their searches keep a look out for a Velo in a yellow, orange or red and maybe purple , around the $300 US mark.
> I know its not much but I could go up to the $400 mark if its really nice. But thats my budget.  Once you add tax ,  and the shipping which to NZ sometimes cost about NZ$100 , it gets too up there for me.
> Had a gorgeous yellow on my watch list and missed out.


You might want to copy this here...any particular hardware?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find-this-balenciaga.871074/


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> You might want to copy this here...any particular hardware?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find-this-balenciaga.871074/


oh thank you @muchstuff ...I thought there was one there, just couldnt find it.
No , not really...more interested in colour. If I see it and like it then all good.


----------



## ksuromax

Further to our conversation about similarity and difference between 2011 Coq and other reds, here are comparison shots of my Coq City (M tag) and True Red First (C tag)
indoors close to the window, no direct light
Coq loos paler, True Red is more vivid and saturated (but mind that they are different hides, City is agneau, First is old chevre)


----------



## ksuromax

and these were captured outdoors in the direct sun light
next to True Red this Coq looks pinkish, almost like Rose Thulian


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and these were captured outdoors in the direct sun light
> next to True Red this Coq looks pinkish, almost like Rose Thulian
> View attachment 4962553
> View attachment 4962554
> View attachment 4962555


Thanks @ksuromax, such saturated colour on the true red!


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> and these were captured outdoors in the direct sun light
> next to True Red this Coq looks pinkish, almost like Rose Thulian
> View attachment 4962553
> View attachment 4962554
> View attachment 4962555


The difference in saturation is stunning, thank you for this comparison!


----------



## Lakotan

And that’s why these early Bal bags are so treasured!


----------



## muchstuff

I was at our local Bal boutique today and took a good look at the Neo City and I have to admit it's a a pretty good-looking bag. I took a few pics, I really like seeing the flat brass hardware again and I like the use of leather instead of waxed cord in the handles. But they took out the interior zipped pocket which was a huge mistake IMO, just a little card pocket, at least in the small, they didn't have a regular size. Interior is leather lined. And the red is a true red, very nice. The black is even nicer.


----------



## muchstuff

I can also see this being popular for the holiday season, it came in silver as well.




One bag left with graffiti...


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> I was at our local Bal boutique today and took a good look at the Neo City and I have to admit it's a a pretty good-looking bag. I took a few pics, I really like seeing the flat brass hardware again and I like the use of leather instead of waxed cord in the handles. But they took out the interior zipped pocket which was a huge mistake IMO, just a little card pocket, at least in the small, they didn't have a regular size. Interior is leather lined. And the red is a true red, very nice. The black is even nicer.
> 
> View attachment 4966582
> View attachment 4966583


Is it a lot stiffer than what we are used to with Bal?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Is it a lot stiffer than what we are used to with Bal?


It's pretty stiff calfskin. It'll take longer to break in and I'm curious to see what it looks like once it starts to slouch, with those exaggerated corners. But it's a striking bag, especially in black.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> It's pretty stiff calfskin. It'll take longer to break in and I'm curious to see what it looks like once it starts to slouch, with those exaggerated corners. But it's a striking bag, especially in black.


I can’t wait until I can window shop again.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I can’t wait until I can window shop again.


I did enjoy handling the new bags but TBH it’s not that comfortable being out there shopping, at least not for me. And it’s stupid, I’m high risk and should really just stay home.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> I did enjoy handling the new bags but TBH it’s not that comfortable being out there shopping, at least not for me. And it’s stupid, I’m high risk and should really just stay home.


I completely understand. I love going to stores when I need absolutely nothing and try on clothes, smell perfume, look and touch new bags and buy something that I absolutely did not plan on buying. I can’t remember the last time I was able to do that. Even before the second lockdown, I would only go shopping if I absolutely needed to and it was always in and out as quickly as possible.

I am looking forward to being able to go out to shops without fear.

stay safe and healthy


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I completely understand. I love going to stores when I need absolutely nothing and try on clothes, smell perfume, look and touch new bags and buy something that I absolutely did not plan on buying. I can’t remember the last time I was able to do that. Even before the second lockdown, I would only go shopping if I absolutely needed to and it was always in and out as quickly as possible.
> 
> I am looking forward to being able to go out to shops without fear.
> 
> stay safe and healthy


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I was at our local Bal boutique today and took a good look at the Neo City and I have to admit it's a a pretty good-looking bag. I took a few pics, I really like seeing the flat brass hardware again and I like the use of leather instead of waxed cord in the handles. But they took out the interior zipped pocket which was a huge mistake IMO, just a little card pocket, at least in the small, they didn't have a regular size. Interior is leather lined. And the red is a true red, very nice. The black is even nicer.
> 
> View attachment 4966582
> View attachment 4966583


I have really taken to this style. Thanks for the report. You said the black is nicer? In what ways?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have really taken to this style. Thanks for the report. You said the black is nicer? In what ways?


It might just be my personal preference for black but to me the black worked really well with the shape and the HW.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> It might just be my personal preference for black but to me the black worked really well with the shape and the HW.


I like the look of the black as well. I can't wait to visit a store someday so that I can see it IRL.


----------



## Monz1987

I need everyone’s advice, please...    
I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


----------



## houseof999

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


Bronze!


----------



## Asphodel

Bronze


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.



Bronze metallic!


----------



## muchstuff

I’ve had the bronze metallic in a Day bag, very smooshy soft leather.


----------



## Narnanz

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


Another for bronze


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone have a bag in Cumin that they could show a pic of the colour outside...would be much appreciated


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


Bronze


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


Bronze!


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> Bronze!


This ^


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


Get the Bronze one!!!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> I need everyone’s advice, please...
> I’m deciding upon my next Balenciaga... would you choose an 05 bronze metallic city or an 08 bubblegum pink city? I can’t choose! Any opinions are more than welcome.


I'm in the minority here, but I vote bubblegum pink. I looooove a good pink!


----------



## Wamgurl

Someone please help! I just purchased a Bal Classic Work with gold hardware - Tag No. 132110 1000 C 00212(5 or 3?)  I looked up the serial number and C corresponds to either 2004 or 2016 (F/W). The tag also displays Made in Italy and below it Fabrique en Italie.  My dilemna is that I've seen the classic gold hardware on newr City's but I find no reference to it for Work's.  I bought it from Rebag.  Is it a special edition bag? Is it 2016? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Wamgurl said:


> Someone please help! I just purchased a Bal Classic Work with gold hardware - Tag No. 132110 1000 C 00212(5 or 3?)  I looked up the serial number and C corresponds to either 2004 or 2016 (F/W). The tag also displays Made in Italy and below it Fabrique en Italie.  My dilemna is that I've seen the classic gold hardware on newr City's but I find no reference to it for Work's.  I bought it from Rebag.  Is it a special edition bag? Is it 2016? Any help would be appreciated!


We need photos please. The tag front and back for starters.


----------



## Wamgurl

muchstuff said:


> We need photos please. The tag front and back for starters.


I'll post pictures when I receive the bag.  Unfortunately, you can't view pictures once you purchase a bag on Rebag.  I do have these two though... Thanks in advance!!! Have a good night.


----------



## muchstuff

Wamgurl said:


> I'll post pictures when I receive the bag.  Unfortunately, you can't view pictures once you purchase a bag on Rebag.  I do have these two though... Thanks in advance!!! Have a good night.


That would be F/W 2016. I can't speak to the hardware colour though.


----------



## firstbaggirl

Hi I hope this is the right place to post! I’m considering getting my first proper designer bag (I’ve only had longchamps up till now!) but I’m stuck on whether to get the Balenciaga Hourglass XS in black croc. I’m more worried that it’s been out a while and might have fallen out of fashion by next year.

Do you think it has longevity?


----------



## samfalstaff

Wamgurl said:


> I'll post pictures when I receive the bag.  Unfortunately, you can't view pictures once you purchase a bag on Rebag.  I do have these two though... Thanks in advance!!! Have a good night.


If you added it to your favorites before purchase, you could access it that way. I've run into this issue before with rebag. You'd think you'd be able to see the bag you just purchased!


----------



## l.ch.

firstbaggirl said:


> Hi I hope this is the right place to post! I’m considering getting my first proper designer bag (I’ve only had longchamps up till now!) but I’m stuck on whether to get the Balenciaga Hourglass XS in black croc. I’m more worried that it’s been out a while and might have fallen out of fashion by next year.
> 
> Do you think it has longevity?


I LOVE it!


----------



## l.ch.

Dea all, 
I LITERALLY JUST ordered my first Balenciaga bag.
I wanted for ever one of the classics, but never bought one, because I had always another priority or wish...
Anyway, nowadays I don’t buy designer stuff as I used to, since I have a toddler and my funds are much more limited...
So, some days ago I saw this bag on yoox, for half the price that I see in other sites. After a lot of thinking, I decided to order it today...  I know it’s not a classic, but I couldn’t reist the price. Let’s hope I will like it in person. If anyone has it, pictures and comments very much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

firstbaggirl said:


> Hi I hope this is the right place to post! I’m considering getting my first proper designer bag (I’ve only had longchamps up till now!) but I’m stuck on whether to get the Balenciaga Hourglass XS in black croc. I’m more worried that it’s been out a while and might have fallen out of fashion by next year.
> 
> Do you think it has longevity?


It's hard to comment about longevity, but similar models from other brands have been in style for decades, Hermes Kelly, for example. But imho Hourglass is more edgy, with some fresh twist on the old classic shape. I like the look of it, but what can you fit into XS? It's quite rigid and stiff, i'd go with an S


----------



## firstbaggirl

ksuromax said:


> It's hard to comment about longevity, but similar models from other brands have been in style for decades, Hermes Kelly, for example. But imho Hourglass is more edgy, with some fresh twist on the old classic shape. I like the look of it, but what can you fit into XS? It's quite rigid and stiff, i'd go with an S


Thanks for getting back to me! I was just worried about getting a bag that’s going to be overdone and cliche in a year, not sure if I’m just being dramatic though! I’m also considering the givenchy mini eden


----------



## muchstuff

firstbaggirl said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! I was just worried about getting a bag that’s going to be overdone and cliche in a year, not sure if I’m just being dramatic though! I’m also considering the givenchy mini eden


What matters to me is whether I love it or not, I don't worry about whether a bag is going to be "in style" the following year. If you really love it go for it!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> What matters to me is whether I love it or not, I don't worry about whether a bag is going to be "in style" the following year. If you really love it go for it!



+100


----------



## firstbaggirl

Thanks so much guys!! In terms of sizes, does anyone have any more opinions on small vs extra small - just worried the small might look too big as a crossover


----------



## ghoulish

firstbaggirl said:


> Thanks so much guys!! In terms of sizes, does anyone have any more opinions on small vs extra small - just worried the small might look too big as a crossover



A couple of lovely folks posted size comparisons in this thread.


----------



## firstbaggirl

balenciamags said:


> A couple of lovely folks posted size comparisons in this thread.


Thank you so much, I think it’ll be the small for me!


----------



## ksuromax

firstbaggirl said:


> Thank you so much, I think it’ll be the small for me!


it never hurts to have spare room for something you will pick up on the go, but it definitely gonna be a PITA to stuff the bag up to the brim at home and end up being unable to squeeze in something else, your gloves, or an envelope, or a pack or tissues, etc
i never consider bags that won't fit something else just in case.
we often forget that we actually have more stuff with us, yes, most time we hold our phones in the hand, and the car key in usually in the ignition. But what happens when you park and go for a meeting, or cinema, for example? you need to put them both somewhere, right?


----------



## firstbaggirl

ksuromax said:


> it never hurts to have spare room for something you will pick up on the go, but it definitely gonna be a PITA to stuff the bag up to the brim at home and end up being unable to squeeze in something else, your gloves, or an envelope, or a pack or tissues, etc
> i never consider bags that won't fit something else just in case.
> we often forget that we actually have more stuff with us, yes, most time we hold our phones in the hand, and the car key in usually in the ignition. But what happens when you park and go for a meeting, or cinema, for example? you need to put them both somewhere, right?


It’s so true - makes it more of an easy day to day bag. I always have a million things so practicality wise that’s ideal!


----------



## Wamgurl

Hello-

I received the Bal Work from Rebag and I'm really confused. This is a 2016 F/W - as you can see it has a gold tag in the front (I've never seen that before and the handles on the front and back are sewed on so low that the bag creases! I compared it with my 2 other Work's and the handles on those are sewn to the seam.  Also, I noticed a lot of their Bals have the Fabrique En Italie on the back of their tag.  Is this bage a fake or defective. Ugh!  I would greatly appreciate your help!





__





						Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather Black 594171
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 594171




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## Wamgurl

Ooops, I forgot the picture with the fron of the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

Hello-

I received the Bal Work from Rebag and I'm really confused. This is a 2016 F/W - as you can see it has a gold tag in the front (I've never seen that before and the handles on the front and back are sewed on so low that the bag creases! I compared it with my 2 other Work's and the handles on those are sewn to the seam.  Also, I noticed a lot of their Bals have the Fabrique En Italie on the back of their tag.  Is this bage a fake or defective. Ugh!  I would greatly appreciate your help!





__





						Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather Black 594171
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 594171




					shop.rebag.com
				




View attachment 4979139


View attachment 4979140


View attachment 4979144


View attachment 4979145

[/QUOTE]
If you want us to take a look please post in the "authenticate this" thread with the necessary photos in the correct format (see link below for examples). Is the tag gold? Or is the plastic still on it and it's discoloured?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Wamgurl

muchstuff said:


> Hello-
> 
> I received the Bal Work from Rebag and I'm really confused. This is a 2016 F/W - as you can see it has a gold tag in the front (I've never seen that before and the handles on the front and back are sewed on so low that the bag creases! I compared it with my 2 other Work's and the handles on those are sewn to the seam.  Also, I noticed a lot of their Bals have the Fabrique En Italie on the back of their tag.  Is this bage a fake or defective. Ugh!  I would greatly appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather Black 594171
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Black Balenciaga Work Classic Studs Bag Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 594171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979145


If you want us to take a look please post in the "authenticate this" thread with the necessary photos in the correct format (see link below for examples). Is the tag gold? Or is the plastic still on it and it's discoloured?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
[/QUOTE]

I just confirmed it's authentic - there's a 2016 S/S bag on Fashionphile (mistated as 2003) with the small RH hardware in shiny silver.  I had one of the lady's pull the bag to inspect it and sure enough, it had the same problem! Maybe it was a design flaw for that year? I don't know but to me it seems that over time it would pull at the fabric and tear. So sad....it's a beautiful bag if it weren't for the defect   Thanks for your time!


----------



## muchstuff

Wamgurl said:


> If you want us to take a look please post in the "authenticate this" thread with the necessary photos in the correct format (see link below for examples). Is the tag gold? Or is the plastic still on it and it's discoloured?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



I just confirmed it's authentic - there's a 2016 S/S bag on Fashionphile (mistated as 2003) with the small RH hardware in shiny silver.  I had one of the lady's pull the bag to inspect it and sure enough, it had the same problem! Maybe it was a design flaw for that year? I don't know but to me it seems that over time it would pull at the fabric and tear. So sad....it's a beautiful bag if it weren't for the defect   Thanks for your time!
[/QUOTE]
Re: the bag they pulled to check, I can't really comment without photos but will mention that the C tag was first used in 2004, then again in 2016. The 2004 bag would have pewter hardware and chevre leather.


----------



## muggles

Thank you


----------



## l.ch.

l.ch. said:


> Dea all,
> I LITERALLY JUST ordered my first Balenciaga bag.
> I wanted for ever one of the classics, but never bought one, because I had always another priority or wish...
> Anyway, nowadays I don’t buy designer stuff as I used to, since I have a toddler and my funds are much more limited...
> So, some days ago I saw this bag on yoox, for half the price that I see in other sites. After a lot of thinking, I decided to order it today...  I know it’s not a classic, but I couldn’t reist the price. Let’s hope I will like it in person. If anyone has it, pictures and comments very much appreciated!
> View attachment 4973214


So, the bag arrived... 
but, I don’t think I’m keeping it... 
It’s smaller that I thought... and too stiff...


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> So, the bag arrived...
> but, I don’t think I’m keeping it...
> It’s smaller that I thought... and too stiff...


It'll soften up with use, I don't care for them new myself.


----------



## jaskg144

This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City? 

I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.


----------



## l.ch.

muchstuff said:


> It'll soften up with use, I don't care for them new myself.


Yes probably... I don’t know, I just don’t feel excited... but, lately, no designer bags excite me...only the LV bumbag, which is way overpriced for what it is..


----------



## muchstuff

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.


It's your bag to do what you want with, but if you ever resell the shortened tassels could be a liability. You could remove them and use a bag charm on the O rings to open and close your zippers. I have to admit, I find them a tad too long personally.


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> Yes probably... I don’t know, I just don’t feel excited... but, lately, no designer bags excite me...only the LV bumbag, which is way overpriced for what it is..


If it's not hitting your hot buttons return it. These bags are too expensive for a lacklustre response IMHO.


----------



## JenJBS

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.



I shortened the one on the front zipper a lot. Took off the ones on the main/top zipper.


----------



## whateve

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.


I've had them get caught in doors! I like the way they look. Personally I wouldn't cut them. You can always remove them.


----------



## l.ch.

muchstuff said:


> If it's not hitting your hot buttons return it. These bags are too expensive for a lacklustre response IMHO.


Just wondering if I’ll regret returning it...


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> Just wondering if I’ll regret returning it...


Have you loaded it up?


----------



## l.ch.

muchstuff said:


> Have you loaded it up?


A little... my iPad mini doesn’t fit... but I could live with that... it’s not that I’m taking it everywhere with me... only when traveling, which is not the case now and when I was traveling, I had most of the times a carry-on, like a LV Keepall...
I think I was expecting something a little softer and bigger, maybe like the Céline small vertical cabas...


----------



## kcd1695

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.



Not on purpose... BUT one of my dogs definitely chewed the tassels and I just left it as is since I didn't have any spares. I actually prefer the longer tassels. I find the zippers much easier to open with the longer tassels! But you go ahead and do what is going to work for you and your bag! I'd suggest living with the longer tassels for a few trips with the bag to see how you like them.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.



I wouldn’t shorten them, take them off and keep them with the mirror. Any fabric store will have similar leather strips for sale quite cheaply. You can make your own and play with the length without ruining the original ones.


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> A little... my iPad mini doesn’t fit... but I could live with that... it’s not that I’m taking it everywhere with me... only when traveling, which is not the case now and when I was traveling, I had most of the times a carry-on, like a LV Keepall...
> I think I was expecting something a little softer and bigger, maybe like the Céline small vertical cabas...


Hmmm, I have two of the Everyday totes which offer plenty of room and aren’t stiff. Here are mine, they do come in solid colours as well.


----------



## l.ch.

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I have two of the Everyday totes which offer plenty of room and aren’t stiff. Here are mine, they do come in solid colours as well.
> 
> View attachment 4986079
> View attachment 4986083


These are great! But they cannot be worn crossbody.... I know there is also the xxs size.., I think I’ll have to find one


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> These are great! But they cannot be worn crossbody.... I know there is also the xxs size.., I think I’ll have to find one


Yes they did come smaller and, I believe, cross body.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, I have two of the Everyday totes which offer plenty of room and aren’t stiff. Here are mine, they do come in solid colours as well.
> 
> View attachment 4986079
> View attachment 4986083


I love that plaid!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I love that plaid!


Odd that while I don’t like to carry colour I’m fine with these two.


----------



## xcaramelizex

jasmynh1 said:


> This might be blasphemous to ask ... but has anyone ever shortened the tassels on their City?
> 
> I love my new City, but this is the one thing that bothers me about it. I feel like they get in the way.



I do! 

I'll take one tassle and cut it up into shorter pieces to use for all the zipper pulls and keep the rest of the tassles in storage.


----------



## jaskg144

xcaramelizex said:


> I do!
> 
> I'll take one tassle and cut it up into shorter pieces to use for all the zipper pulls and keep the rest of the tassles in storage.



ok so when I was opening the main zipper the other day, I accidentally ripped one of the leather tassels (which is actually why I started thinking of shortening it)

anyway, the ripped tassel was completely split into two, but I put it inside the bag to keep safe. I’ve taken off the long tassel from the front pocket and added on the split tassel from the main zip.

I much prefer this look!! And if I get bored of it, I can put the long one back on


----------



## diva7633

My birthday is coming up in two weeks. Looking for a great Balenciaga. Anthracite or a purple would be my top choices. But open to anything. City, veto or day. Great condition and under $1000. Let me know if you see any great bags.


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> My birthday is coming up in two weeks. Looking for a great Balenciaga. Anthracite or a purple would be my top choices. But open to anything. City, veto or day. Great condition and under $1000. Let me know if you see any great bags.


You might want to post on the “please help me find” thread in the shopping sub forum.


----------



## diva7633

muchstuff said:


> You might want to post on the “please help me find” thread in the shopping sub forum.


You got some links to bags for me?You're always in the know  Posting there too


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> You got some links to bags for me?You're always in the know  Posting there too


Not in your colour list but some of us were looking at this yesterday, we think it's an 04 marron...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-93z27?position=4

There's an 05 magenta too...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...e&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting

As usual you can't see all of the details but they look pretty decent from what I can see.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Not in your colour list but some of us were looking at this yesterday, we think it's an 04 marron...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-93z27?position=4
> 
> There's an 05 magenta too...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...e&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting
> 
> As usual you can't see all of the details but they look pretty decent from what I can see.




That Magenta is beautiful.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> That Magenta is beautiful.


Do you still have yours?


----------



## Monz1987

I just smothered one of my driest Balenciaga bags in a liberal coat of Leather Honey and the agneau drank it up like water!! I can’t wait to see the final results in the morning. I thought I’d refresh my 2011 Weekender since I’ll be using it tomorrow because I’m going to Toronto for the day. I’m actually shocked at how good and refreshed the bag is already looking. I can’t wait to share the results.


----------



## misstrine85

Monz1987 said:


> I just smothered one of my driest Balenciaga bags in a liberal coat of Leather Honey and the agneau drank it up like water!! I can’t wait to see the final results in the morning. I thought I’d refresh my 2011 Weekender since I’ll be using it tomorrow because I’m going to Toronto for the day. I’m actually shocked at how good and refreshed the bag is already looking. I can’t wait to share the results.



that sounds great. Can’t wait to see the pictures. Would love to try Leather Honey, but I havenot found it on any european websites.


----------



## Monz1987

Monz1987 said:


> I just smothered one of my driest Balenciaga bags in a liberal coat of Leather Honey and the agneau drank it up like water!! I can’t wait to see the final results in the morning. I thought I’d refresh my 2011 Weekender since I’ll be using it tomorrow because I’m going to Toronto for the day. I’m actually shocked at how good and refreshed the bag is already looking. I can’t wait to share the results.



So I let the bag sit overnight, and it completely soaked up all the leather honey so there was literally no excess to be wiped away in the morning. I’m considering actually doing a second coat! The leather honey added a beautiful light sheen to the leather, and the colour also became more saturated in areas that were graded, and the corners. Here is the result so far:


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> So I let the bag sit overnight, and it completely soaked up all the leather honey so there was literally no excess to be wiped away in the morning. I’m considering actually doing a second coat! The leather honey added a beautiful light sheen to the leather, and the colour also became more saturated in areas that were graded, and the corners. Here is the result so far:
> 
> View attachment 5000212


Be cautious because too much Leather Honey can make your bag feel heavy and oily.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> So I let the bag sit overnight, and it completely soaked up all the leather honey so there was literally no excess to be wiped away in the morning. I’m considering actually doing a second coat! The leather honey added a beautiful light sheen to the leather, and the colour also became more saturated in areas that were graded, and the corners. Here is the result so far:
> 
> View attachment 5000212





muchstuff said:


> Be cautious because too much Leather Honey can make your bag feel heavy and oily.


This is beautiful! Does anyone buff their Bal bags? I buff my other bags to remove excess conditioner. Not sure if it would work with crinkly leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> So I let the bag sit overnight, and it completely soaked up all the leather honey so there was literally no excess to be wiped away in the morning. I’m considering actually doing a second coat! The leather honey added a beautiful light sheen to the leather, and the colour also became more saturated in areas that were graded, and the corners. Here is the result so far:
> 
> View attachment 5000212


That really came out beautifully!  I have found that most of my bals love leather honey. It has saved many of my bags. A little goes a long way, as @muchstuff suggests. But I have found that the thicker leathers of certain years take to it well.


----------



## misstrine85

Kimbashop said:


> That really came out beautifully!  I have found that most of my bals love leather honey. It has saved many of my bags. A little goes a long way, as @muchstuff suggests. But I have found that the thicker leathers of certain years take to it well.


Do you have any experience eith 2011 og S/S 2012 (black) leather and Leather Honey?


----------



## Kimbashop

misstrine85 said:


> Do you have any experience eith 2011 og S/S 2012 (black) leather and Leather Honey?


I don’t. It would probably be fine though. I have an anthrocite Day bag from 2010 and that bag loves LH. The only bag that I have that doesn’t seem to work well with LH are my 2005 rouge theatre day. 2005 is known for a very silky leather. I’ve noticed that it is thinner feeling than my other bags, and the color darkened and at the same time rubbed off a bit. And the residue stuck around for a while, making the bag feel sticky.

I think yoI are fine using it if the leather on you bag isn’t too light or thin


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Do you have any experience eith 2011 og S/S 2012 (black) leather and Leather Honey?


I've used it on a 2009 and a 2011 and it was fine.


----------



## misstrine85

Thank you both. I will try to see if one of my friends in the US can buy it for me. My new-to-me Velo and Day deserves the best ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you both. I will try to see if one of my friends in the US can buy it for me. My new-to-me Velo and Day deserves the best ❤


I will mention that it's not my go-to conditioner. And be careful on light colours as it has a tendency to bring out the irregularities in light leather.


----------



## misstrine85

muchstuff said:


> I will mention that it's not my go-to conditioner. And be careful on light colours as it has a tendency to bring out the irregularities in light leather.


May I ask what is? I have tried Collonil (Diamond, I think?) but that gave a grey shine on my black bag. I need treatment for two black Bals. Agneau and chevre, both rather thick and chewy.


----------



## muchstuff

misstrine85 said:


> May I ask what is? I have tried Collonil (Diamond, I think?) but that gave a grey shine on my black bag. I need treatment for two black Bals. Agneau and chevre, both rather thick and chewy.


I use Leather CPR. It’s worked for me and is great for softening stiff bags as well.


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Be cautious because too much Leather Honey can make your bag feel heavy and oily.


Thank you for the warning! I am a newbie to conditioning and cleaning my Bals, so any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> That really came out beautifully!  I have found that most of my bals love leather honey. It has saved many of my bags. A little goes a long way, as @muchstuff suggests. But I have found that the thicker leathers of certain years take to it well.


Aw, thank you very much!! It’s really satisfying to see such results. I think for now, I’ll hold off on the second coat as suggested.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you for the warning! I am a newbie to conditioning and cleaning my Bals, so any advice is much appreciated.


I find that pretty much any quality cleaner/conditioner works. I like Leather CPR.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I don’t. It would probably be fine though. I have an anthrocite Day bag from 2010 and that bag loves LH. The only bag that I have that doesn’t seem to work well with LH are my 2005 rouge theatre day. 2005 is known for a very silky leather. I’ve noticed that it is thinner feeling than my other bags, and the color darkened and at the same time rubbed off a bit. And the residue stuck around for a while, making the bag feel sticky.
> 
> I think yoI are fine using it if the leather on you bag isn’t too light or thin


apologies for all ot those typos!


----------



## Kimbashop

misstrine85 said:


> May I ask what is? I have tried Collonil (Diamond, I think?) but that gave a grey shine on my black bag. I need treatment for two black Bals. Agneau and chevre, both rather thick and chewy.


I use Bick4 and it seems to be great for any leather.


----------



## misstrine85

Kimbashop said:


> I use Bick4 and it seems to be great for any leather.


Is it this one?


----------



## Kimbashop

misstrine85 said:


> Is it this one?


Yes! That’s it.


----------



## miumiu666

Hello everyone !! I have a 5 city and 1 part-time balenciaga collection, all of them have been purchased preowned and they range in years from 07-12. I was just wondering if anyone knows if Balenciaga still does repairs on anything like the handles or corners on bags this old? I would guess not because everyone and there daughter would probably be coming in with their old cities but just curious.
 So sad hearing they are discontinuing the classic city and phasing in the neo (insert crying emoji)


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Hello everyone !! I have a 5 city and 1 part-time balenciaga collection, all of them have been purchased preowned and they range in years from 07-12. I was just wondering if anyone knows if Balenciaga still does repairs on anything like the handles or corners on bags this old? I would guess not because everyone and there daughter would probably be coming in with their old cities but just curious.
> So sad hearing they are discontinuing the classic city and phasing in the neo (insert crying emoji)


It looks like it might be possible to continue getting the City at outlet, according to at least one TPFer.


----------



## miumiu666

anyway to order online ? anyone on here have one they just bought that’s for sale?


muchstuff said:


> It looks like it might be possible to continue getting the City at outlet, according to at least one TPFer.


----------



## misstrine85

Wasn’t there once a “what do you have in your bbag” thread in here somewhere? I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## cathead87

misstrine85 said:


> Wasn’t there once a “what do you have in your bbag” thread in here somewhere? I can’t seem to find it.







__





						What's in your Bbag?
					

At my late mother-in-law’s house with my 224. This bag is very travel friendly. . Of course the wrong forum [emoji23]




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## misstrine85

cathead87 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in your Bbag?
> 
> 
> At my late mother-in-law’s house with my 224. This bag is very travel friendly. . Of course the wrong forum [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you  I find it really indpirering to look at this kind of pictures.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Does anyone know when this bag will be for sale on their site/nap/ssense/etc?



Tia!


----------



## ksuromax

happy Women's Day!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lilac Day on TRR is tempting me so much!! But I've read that this color fades significantly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I've been watching a lot of Spring Break YT videos coming out of Florida and I have to say the bag I've noticed women carrying a lot is the Bal hourglass bag. I watch the videos to see what fashions people wear and was surprised it was so popular. In a one hour video I easily spotted 15+ being carried in really bright colors. Just a tidbit to share


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've been watching a lot of Spring Break YT videos coming out of Florida and I have to say the bag I've noticed women carrying a lot is the Bal hourglass bag. I watch the videos to see what fashions people wear and was surprised it was so popular. In a one hour video I easily spotted 15+ being carried in really bright colors. Just a tidbit to share


I think a lot of gals are influenced by Hailey Bieber and her fashion choices. She does love her Hourglass...


----------



## Monz1987

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've been watching a lot of Spring Break YT videos coming out of Florida and I have to say the bag I've noticed women carrying a lot is the Bal hourglass bag. I watch the videos to see what fashions people wear and was surprised it was so popular. In a one hour video I easily spotted 15+ being carried in really bright colors. Just a tidbit to share


Wow!! Thanks for sharing this interesting information. My fave Balenciaga bags are always the colourful ones.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Can someone help me? 

I recently viewed one of the users wearing her Classic City SMALL in silver, and then I've found a Classic City in MEDIUM silver.. but I can't work out what the difference in sizing looks like when worn? Does anyone have any comparison pics..?

I am old school in the styles.. I can't differentiate between the Classic City sizes lol I am just used to the old styles... First, City, Work, weekender etc... thank you in advance


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Can someone help me?
> 
> I recently viewed one of the users wearing her Classic City SMALL in silver, and then I've found a Classic City in MEDIUM silver.. but I can't work out what the difference in sizing looks like when worn? Does anyone have any comparison pics..?
> 
> I am old school in the styles.. I can't differentiate between the Classic City sizes lol I am just used to the old styles... First, City, Work, weekender etc... thank you in advance


Here's a pretty good side by side comparison (credit to aufaitfinds.com where I found it):
Mini, Small and Medium


----------



## l.ch.

Ok, for the first time in my life, I’m really considering buying a second-hand bag....
It’s a part time which looks to be in a very good condition. The price is also ok, I would prefer to pay a little less for a used bag, but I could live with it...
Authenticity shouldn’t be a problem, it’s a reputable local seller.... 
I just don’t know if I am ok with a bag that I didn’t buy myself in a boutique....


----------



## JenJBS

l.ch. said:


> Ok, for the first time in my life, I’m really considering buying a second-hand bag....
> It’s a part time which looks to be in a very good condition. The price is also ok, I would prefer to pay a little less for a used bag, but I could live with it...
> Authenticity shouldn’t be a problem, it’s a reputable local seller....
> I just don’t know if I am ok with a bag that I didn’t buy myself in a boutique....



Are you looking for advice? Reassurance? Other people's experience with second hand bags? Something else? How can we help?


----------



## l.ch.

JenJBS said:


> Are you looking for advice? Reassurance? Other people's experience with second hand bags? Something else? How can we help?


A little bit of all


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

l.ch. said:


> A little bit of all


I too prefer buying bags from a store/online but with Bals it's near too impossible if you want the original City for ex. I only look for them in like new condition or at the least excellent condition which often at the worst only means they have become "puddly", not worn.

Are you looking for any particular bag/Bal?

ETA: I did just see someone here who had found a gorgeous new calfskin City at some Bal outlet in France (?) so it's obviously not impossible to find them unused.


----------



## JenJBS

l.ch. said:


> A little bit of all




The only problem I've ever had with pre-loved bags is when they were not in the condition described; and buying from a local seller you get to avoid that. Some of my favorite bags were bought pre-loved. With the pandemic, someone may have consigned the bag because they need the money, not because there is anything wrong with it. 
I refused to buy a BV Pouch pre-loved over a year ago because with the 'It Bag' status I was afraid of counterfeit. But the bag you're looking at isn't an It Bag, nor is it Chanel or LV which seem like the most counterfeited brands. Add that to getting it from a local seller, and it doesn't seem like there's any reason to worry about authenticity. 
Couldn't hurt to at least ask for a discount.


----------



## l.ch.

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I too prefer buying bags from a store/online but with Bals it's near too impossible if you want the original City for ex. I only look for them in like new condition or at the least excellent condition which often at the worst only means they have become "puddly", not worn.
> 
> Are you looking for any particular bag/Bal?
> 
> ETA: I did just see someone here who had found a gorgeous new calfskin City at some Bal outlet in France (?) so it's obviously not impossible to find them unused.


I saw a part time on an online second hand store in my country. I am looking for a light colored bag for spring, that it’s not tiny, but also not huge. All the other options I had in mind are either over my price point at the moment.
I don’t know if I’m allowed to post a link, but this is a picture of the bag:


They also have a gorgeous light pink first, but I’m not considering it because of the short strap...


----------



## l.ch.

JenJBS said:


> The only problem I've ever had with pre-loved bags is when they were not in the condition described; and buying from a local seller you get to avoid that. Some of my favorite bags were bought pre-loved. With the pandemic, someone may have consigned the bag because they need the money, not because there is anything wrong with it.
> I refused to buy a BV Pouch pre-loved over a year ago because with the 'It Bag' status I was afraid of counterfeit. But the bag you're looking at isn't an It Bag, nor is it Chanel or LV which seem like the most counterfeited brands. Add that to getting it from a local seller, and it doesn't seem like there's any reason to worry about authenticity.
> Couldn't hurt to at least ask for a discount.


Thank you so much for this. I am really warming up to it. And I really had a difficult time during the last months, it would be nice to have a little something to cheer me up!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

l.ch. said:


> I saw a part time on an online second hand store in my country. I am looking for a light colored bag for spring, that it’s not tiny, but also not huge. All the other options I had in mind are either over my price point at the moment.
> I don’t know if I’m allowed to post a link, but this is a picture of the bag:
> View attachment 5058226
> 
> They also have a gorgeous light pink first, but I’m not considering it because of the short strap...


Lovely pink and agree about preferring a bit longer shoulder strap than on the First.


----------



## A1aGypsy

To anyone who needs to hear this:

As long as you can afford it, BUY THE BAG. Life is too short and we need pick me ups every so often.


----------



## l.ch.

A1aGypsy said:


> To anyone who needs to hear this:
> 
> As long as you can afford it, BUY THE BAG. Life is too short and we need pick me ups every so often.


Hahaha, thank you for that!


----------



## muchstuff

l.ch. said:


> I saw a part time on an online second hand store in my country. I am looking for a light colored bag for spring, that it’s not tiny, but also not huge. All the other options I had in mind are either over my price point at the moment.
> I don’t know if I’m allowed to post a link, but this is a picture of the bag:
> View attachment 5058226
> 
> They also have a gorgeous light pink first, but I’m not considering it because of the short strap...


If you're planning to purchase pre-loved I'd suggest you ask for the required photos and post on the "authenticate this" thread. Even sites with the best of intentions make mistakes.


----------



## l.ch.

muchstuff said:


> If you're planning to purchase pre-loved I'd suggest you ask for the required photos and post on the "authenticate this" thread. Even sites with the best of intentions make mistakes.


Thanks, great advice!


----------



## misstrine85

I took my Velo-strap to my tailor today. She will shorten it by 10 cm. I can’t wait to get it back ❤️


----------



## whateve

l.ch. said:


> Ok, for the first time in my life, I’m really considering buying a second-hand bag....
> It’s a part time which looks to be in a very good condition. The price is also ok, I would prefer to pay a little less for a used bag, but I could live with it...
> Authenticity shouldn’t be a problem, it’s a reputable local seller....
> I just don’t know if I am ok with a bag that I didn’t buy myself in a boutique....


All my Bals are second hand. I feel more comfortable with the cheaper prices and I know how to clean and condition bags. Most of the styles I like they don't make anymore. By buying second hand, I can cheaply determine if a style will work for me without being stuck with a very expensive mistake if it doesn't. 

If you like the size of the first, keep in mind that you can buy a novelty strap to use with it.


----------



## l.ch.

whateve said:


> All my Bals are second hand. I feel more comfortable with the cheaper prices and I know how to clean and condition bags. Most of the styles I like they don't make anymore. By buying second hand, I can cheaply determine if a style will work for me without being stuck with a very expensive mistake if it doesn't.
> 
> If you like the size of the first, keep in mind that you can buy a novelty strap to use with it.


Yes, you are so right! I’m not one to do the work you mentioned, that is why I was looking for bags with minimal wear and tear.
Actually, I don’t know if I like the size of the first, I fell in love with the color... I just need my bags crossbody, since I have a two year old... but, I prefer crossbody bags in general...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I think there are Firsts that came with a long shoulder strap. Very hard to find though. I've only seen two or three posted here since I became a member. Remember a white one, and a black. But I loved the look with the longer strap and would definitely had bought a First if more of them had come with one.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think there are Firsts that came with a long shoulder strap. Very hard to find though. I've only seen two or three posted here since I became a member. Remember a white one, and a black. But I loved the look with the longer strap and would definitely had bought a First if more of them had come with one.


Not long enough for crossbody though if you’re referring to the early ones.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Not long enough for crossbody though if you’re referring to the early ones.


Do you recall the member who posted mod pics of a white First (2003?) with a long strap? I'm searching for the pics now but can't seem to find anything. I remember thinking it looked really good carried that way.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Do you recall the member who posted mod pics of a white First (2003?) with a long strap? I'm searching for the pics now but can't seem to find anything. I remember thinking it looked really good carried that way.


Don’t recall it. Are you saying she was carrying it crossbody?


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> Don’t recall it. Are you saying she was carrying it crossbody?


It's the look these days, like wearing a belt bag across your shoulder!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Don’t recall it. Are you saying she was carrying it crossbody?


It looked long enough to carry cross body. But it was like 3-4 years ago, I might not remember the pic correctly. Still, it made me think of getting a First and then buying and adding one of those long black straps Bal sold separately for a short while.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

platinum_babie said:


> It's the look these days, like wearing a belt bag across your shoulder!




I like cross body for smaller bags. Or rather that you can carry it either way, depending on what you are doing.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It looked long enough to carry cross body. But it was like 3-4 years ago, I might not remember the pic correctly. Still, it made me think of getting a First and then buying and adding one of those long black straps Bal sold separately for a short while.


It was probably a F/W 02 or S/S 03, those had the longest straps at about 29".  You'd still have to be fairly petite to wear it crossbody comfortably IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> It's the look these days, like wearing a belt bag across your shoulder!


Belt bags have a different fit though.


----------



## Kimbashop

I have a black First with pewter hardware and a long strap from 2003 and I posted a mod about three years ago. The strap is too short for me to wear crossbody so I can only wear it as a shoulder bag ( I am tall so it might work better on someone petite). I use a strap from another bag when I want to carry a crossbody.

I can post mod shots If you would like to see the strap on the shoulder and across the body.

To be honest, I find the long strap to be awkward and uncomfortable as it constantly slips off my shoulder. I prefer the first with a shorter strap because they’re comfortable and stay in place and you can just attach a longer strap when you want to wear it as a crossbody.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have a black First with pewter hardware and a long strap from 2003 and I posted a mod about three years ago. The strap is too short for me to wear crossbody so I can only wear it as a shoulder bag ( I am tall so it might work better on someone petite). I use a strap from another bag when I want to carry a crossbody.
> 
> I can post mod shots If you would like to see the strap on the shoulder and across the body.
> 
> To be honest, I find the long strap to be awkward and uncomfortable as it constantly slips off my shoulder. I prefer the first with a shorter strap because they’re comfortable and stay in place and you can just attach a longer strap when you want to wear it as a crossbody.


I’ve just never thought to wear the First crossbody but then it’s not my fave way to carry a bag. The only one I have left is a 24” strap and I would imagine it sits crossbody on me like your 03 sits on you. Mod shots are always appreciated.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kimbashop said:


> I have a black First with pewter hardware and a long strap from 2003 and I posted a mod about three years ago. The strap is too short for me to wear crossbody so I can only wear it as a shoulder bag ( I am tall so it might work better on someone petite). I use a strap from another bag when I want to carry a crossbody.
> 
> I can post mod shots If you would like to see the strap on the shoulder and across the body.
> 
> To be honest, I find the long strap to be awkward and uncomfortable as it constantly slips off my shoulder. I prefer the first with a shorter strap because they’re comfortable and stay in place and you can just attach a longer strap when you want to wear it as a crossbody.


Would love to see mod shots!


----------



## muchstuff

Some archival info from Corey at RDC:

The earliest Firsts had hand-cut straps as the lengths would vary a bit from bag to bag. The Flat Brass Firsts from 2001 and S/S 2002 had around a 24" long strap from clip to clip. Then in F/W '02 the Flat Brass First had strap that was between 27" to 29".

The Pewter Hardware First bags from F/W '02 in suede or monk leather were pretty consistent in 29" from clip to clip and introduced the weight distributor.

The long, 29" strap held true in S/S '03 as well, but by F/W '03 the First bag's strap was reduced to 18" which it has remained since. 

Those longest 29" straps can be worn cross-body by petite and/or thin women.


----------



## samfalstaff

l.ch. said:


> Yes, you are so right! I’m not one to do the work you mentioned, that is why I was looking for bags with minimal wear and tear.
> Actually, I don’t know if I like the size of the first, I fell in love with the color... I just need my bags crossbody, since I have a two year old... but, I prefer crossbody bags in general...


You might want to check out Velos and Towns. Both wear crossbody, but the Town is pretty close in size to the First. The Velo is a pretty large bag but stays close to the body when worn crossbody.


----------



## whateve

l.ch. said:


> Yes, you are so right! I’m not one to do the work you mentioned, that is why I was looking for bags with minimal wear and tear.
> Actually, I don’t know if I like the size of the first, I fell in love with the color... I just need my bags crossbody, since I have a two year old... but, I prefer crossbody bags in general...


I bought a first once for the color. I ended up returning it because of a perfume smell that wasn't disclosed, but I also decided that even though the bag was big enough to hold my things, I didn't like the way it looked on me. Maybe because there is so much detail in such a small area.


samfalstaff said:


> You might want to check out Velos and Towns. Both wear crossbody, but the Town is pretty close in size to the First. The Velo is a pretty large bag but stays close to the body when worn crossbody.


I love my Velo.


----------



## l.ch.

samfalstaff said:


> You might want to check out Velos and Towns. Both wear crossbody, but the Town is pretty close in size to the First. The Velo is a pretty large bag but stays close to the body when worn crossbody.


Oh, yes, I love the Velo! However, where I live there aren’t many options and I don’t want to order from fashionphile or any other store that is not in the country that I live...


----------



## samfalstaff

l.ch. said:


> Oh, yes, I love the Velo! However, where I live there aren’t many options and I don’t want to order from fashionphile or any other store that is not in the country that I live...


That makes sense. I hope you find a great bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Here are some modshots with my 2003 First. I believe the strap is 20". I am 5'8" (173 cm). Pardon the dog toys in the background

.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some modshots with my 2003 First. I believe the strap is 20". I am 5'8" (173 cm). Pardon the dog toys in the background
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060996
> View attachment 5060998
> View attachment 5060999


Thank you for the lovely mod pics!  

I think the First with a longer strap looks gorgeous! But I have to agree with you and muchstuff that it does look a bit too short to be carried comfortably cross body for longer periods. Though it is clearly doable.

I've carried my City:s cross body a few times when shopping in stores where you have to bend down a lot to get at fruit and veggies placed close to the floor etc and I was afraid the bag would fall off my shoulder. It's not comfortable and I'm in constant angst for the edge coating  but it can be done if necessary.


----------



## Kimbashop

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for the lovely mod pics!
> 
> I think the First with a longer strap looks gorgeous! But I have to agree with you and muchstuff that it does look a bit too short to be carried comfortably cross body for longer periods. Though it is clearly doable.
> 
> I've carried my City:s cross body a few times when shopping in stores where you have to bend down a lot to get at fruit and veggies placed close to the floor etc and I was afraid the bag would fall off my shoulder. It's not comfortable and I'm in constant angst for the edge coating  but it can be done if necessary.


Hope this helps. It does hang well as a shoulder bag. As you can see, though, it is a bit awkward as a crossbody. I use another strap if I’m going to be out all day and need to be hands free. Another solution would be to add chain extenders to the end of the strap itself.

overall, I definitely recommend the 2003 bags. The leather is incredible. I find the First to be such a versatile size too.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Can’t wait to post mod shots of my medium City metallic edge soon! It should be delivered in 3 weeks cause I ordered through a personal shopper in London (im from the Philippines)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

p.l.c.r. said:


> Can’t wait to post mod shots of my medium City metallic edge soon! It should be delivered in 3 weeks cause I ordered through a personal shopper in London (im from the Philippines)


We love mod shots here, so looking forward to seeing a Metallic Edge!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We love mod shots here, so looking forward to seeing a Metallic Edge!



thank you! It’s my first Bbag and I have been dreaming of owning one for years because it’s edgy and classic at the same time but I always get sidetracked with LV. I decided to get a brand new City ME because I have no plans of letting it go!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

p.l.c.r. said:


> thank you! It’s my first Bbag and I have been dreaming of owning one for years because it’s edgy and classic at the same time but I always get sidetracked with LV. I decided to get a brand new City ME because I have no plans of letting it go!


I'm sure you will be very happy with it, the Metallic Edge Bals are  And it's so exciting waiting for the bag to arrive, isn't it?! I'm like my kids at Christmas


----------



## houseof999

Anyone love and looking for the purse style bag? The color on this bag is so pretty! I wish it wasn't so big! I almost bought till I looked up the size. Chevre and only $300! NMA. 



			https://posh.mk/neOs3LxBDfb


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Anyone love and looking for the purse style bag? The color on this bag is so pretty! I wish it wasn't so big! I almost bought till I looked up the size. Chevre and only $300! NMA.
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/neOs3LxBDfb


How do you know how big it is? What style is it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> How do you know how big it is? What style is it?



I googled it and yoogis closet had it listed at 17"L. It's called the purse. Lol.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> How do you know how big it is? What style is it?


It's a Purse, that's the name of the style. No strap and no place to attach one as far as I know. Similar in size to the City but not quite as deep. (Depends on where you find the info, some sites say 17" W, TPF size and dimension charts say 15".)


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I googled it and yoogis closet had it listed at 17"L. It's called the purse. Lol.


Whoa, 17 inch sounds big!


muchstuff said:


> It's a Purse, that's the name of the style. No strap and no place to attach one as far as I know. Similar in size to the City but not quite as deep. (Depends on where you find the info, some sites say 17" W, TPF size and dimension charts say 15".)


Thanks! Silly name for a style!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It's a Purse, that's the name of the style. No strap and no place to attach one as far as I know. Similar in size to the City but not quite as deep. (Depends on where you find the info, some sites say 17" W, TPF size and dimension charts say 15".)



The seller told me it's 15.5" but I still find it big and no strap option is a no go. Love the color though!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> The seller told me it's 15.5" but I still find it big and no strap option is a no go. Love the color though!


I already have a Bal in a similar color and I can't handle hand carry only. Plus too big!


----------



## fannypacklady719

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some modshots with my 2003 First. I believe the strap is 20". I am 5'8" (173 cm). Pardon the dog toys in the background
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060996
> View attachment 5060998
> View attachment 5060999


The photo looks incredible, as well as the clothes you're wearing! Also, don't mind about the toy dogs in the back, they actually give a cool vibe to the pic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't understand this? Is it part of a tv/character series or collab?







						Women's Puppies And Friends Print Neo Classic Mini Top Handle Bag in Yellow | Balenciaga US
					

Shop the women's puppies and friends print neo classic mini top handle bag in yellow at the Balenciaga us official online boutique.




					www.balenciaga.com


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't understand this? Is it part of a tv/character series or collab?
> View attachment 5070653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Puppies And Friends Print Neo Classic Mini Top Handle Bag in Yellow | Balenciaga US
> 
> 
> Shop the women's puppies and friends print neo classic mini top handle bag in yellow at the Balenciaga us official online boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.balenciaga.com


Yikes.


----------



## Narnanz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't understand this? Is it part of a tv/character series or collab?
> View attachment 5070653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Puppies And Friends Print Neo Classic Mini Top Handle Bag in Yellow | Balenciaga US
> 
> 
> Shop the women's puppies and friends print neo classic mini top handle bag in yellow at the Balenciaga us official online boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.balenciaga.com


On purpose!!!!!!


----------



## Lakotan

Hi ladies, I had my listing of Part Time Officier that I purchased from Corey at RDC pulled off of Ebay because they claim it is not authentic. Has anyone had that happen to them and how can you prove to them they are wrong?


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Hi ladies, I had my listing of Part Time Officier that I purchased from Corey at RDC pulled off of Ebay because they claim it is not authentic. Has anyone had that happen to them and how can you prove to them they are wrong?


Someone may have more experience than I do with this, but can you ask them what in particular led them to believe it's not authentic? If you can get that info and share it in all likelihood we can give you facts to refute it.


----------



## Lakotan

Thanks muchstuff! I’ll try to reach someone there, although it seems like a dead end at the moment. Will keep you guys posted. I am dumbfounded.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Thanks muchstuff! I’ll try to reach someone there, although it seems like a dead end at the moment. Will keep you guys posted. I am dumbfounded.


No one's ever accused eBay of being on the ball re: authenticity.


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> No one's ever accused eBay of being on the ball re: authenticity.


Exactly, that’s why I am so surprised, lol!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lakotan said:


> Hi ladies, I had my listing of Part Time Officier that I purchased from Corey at RDC pulled off of Ebay because they claim it is not authentic. Has anyone had that happen to them and how can you prove to them they are wrong?


Years ago I had something get taken down as being not authentic. It's generally another (power)seller/direct competitor who turns you in if they have the same item for sale. I believe you can try to relist it again using a brand new form and not the relist function. It needs a new item number. I remember I sold it the second time it was listed without any issues, and I never bothered to call them about it.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Years ago I had something get taken down as being not authentic. It's generally another (power)seller/direct competitor who turns you in if they have the same item for sale. I believe you can try to relist it again using a brand new form and not the relist function. It needs a new item number. I remember I sold it the second time it was listed without any issues, and I never bothered to call them about it.


I wouldn't recommend doing this. If ebay finds out you relisted an item that was removed, they could close your account.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing this. If ebay finds out you relisted an item that was removed, they could close your account.


I never thought of that, do they watch that closely?


----------



## Lakotan

Wow, so much useful information, thank you gals!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I never thought of that, do they watch that closely?


Of course not, they rely on other people to waste time policing each other. It's probably far less hassle to sell it to Fashionphile or The Real Real since they'll handle authentication matters.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I never thought of that, do they watch that closely?


I don't know but when you get the letter that says they removed your item, it specifically warns you to not relist it. The first time something is removed you get a defect on your account unless you call and have a good explanation. The second time you get a defect, they start limiting your ability to sell. Certain violations and too many defects will make them close your account.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I don't know but when you get the letter that says they removed your item, it specifically warns you to not relist it. The first time something is removed you get a defect on your account unless you call and have a good explanation. The second time you get a defect, they start limiting your ability to sell. Certain violations and too many defects will make them close your account.


I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Monz1987

I just caved and bought another Balenciaga in Maldives. I was not impressed with the colour or condition of my new-to-me Maldives city, so I wanted one that was less used and abused and true to colour. I ordered the Day style this time. I can’t believe how out of hand my shopping has gotten though, being in lockdown still. I feel so reckless. Help!!  I attached a pic of my Maldives city. I’m almost embarrassed to show it.


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> I just caved and bought another Balenciaga in Maldives. I was not impressed with the colour or condition of my new-to-me Maldives city, so I wanted one that was less used and abused and true to colour. I ordered the Day style this time. I can’t believe how out of hand my shopping has gotten though, being in lockdown still. I feel so reckless. Help!!  I attached a pic of my Maldives city. I’m almost embarrassed to show it.
> View attachment 5087061



I can understand on both counts — the desire to get another bag in better condition (although in my case, I never got around to replacing my black Town with rose gold hardware) and the more-than-normal amount of shopping during lockdown .


----------



## miumiu666

Monz1987 said:


> I just caved and bought another Balenciaga in Maldives. I was not impressed with the colour or condition of my new-to-me Maldives city, so I wanted one that was less used and abused and true to colour. I ordered the Day style this time. I can’t believe how out of hand my shopping has gotten though, being in lockdown still. I feel so reckless. Help!!  I attached a pic of my Maldives city. I’m almost embarrassed to show it.
> View attachment 5087061



I also totally understand your problem.. I’ve been shopping an obscene amount for me personally, also have been unemployed because of the pandemic so that’s also all the more reason not to! But i think in quarantine everyone has just been really bored, and anything for me that will bring up my mood is worth it; and bags entertain me!! Lol if that makes you feel any better. A good hunt for a specific bag is always fun. Maldives is a beautiful color, and the condition doesn’t look too bad IMO still looks like it has quite a bit of life in it. I recently was suggested on a rejuvenation forum to try out Leather CPR Cleaner&Conditioner on a dry bag, and I used it on a few of my cities and one in particular was massively faded and it actually seemed to really help the color saturation out as well, not really sure how that makes sense but my grenadine city looks better than the day I got it! It’s dark now so the lighting isn’t the most accurate (it looks a bit better IRL), but I’ve attached some before and after Leather CPR photos of my grenadine city, maybe this could help yours out as well? Not sure about how you feel about restoration, but purse rehab in the USA has done a good job on dying and restoring color in bal bags I’ve heard, but also a good clean can help a lot as well! I’ve heard many stories of people falling head over heals for their maldives cities, so the fight could be worth it.


----------



## Kimbashop

miumiu666 said:


> I also totally understand your problem.. I’ve been shopping an obscene amount for me personally, also have been unemployed because of the pandemic so that’s also all the more reason not to! But i think in quarantine everyone has just been really bored, and anything for me that will bring up my mood is worth it; and bags entertain me!! Lol if that makes you feel any better. A good hunt for a specific bag is always fun. Maldives is a beautiful color, and the condition doesn’t look too bad IMO still looks like it has quite a bit of life in it. I recently was suggested on a rejuvenation forum to try out Leather CPR Cleaner&Conditioner on a dry bag, and I used it on a few of my cities and one in particular was massively faded and it actually seemed to really help the color saturation out as well, not really sure how that makes sense but my grenadine city looks better than the day I got it! It’s dark now so the lighting isn’t the most accurate (it looks a bit better IRL), but I’ve attached some before and after Leather CPR photos of my grenadine city, maybe this could help yours out as well? Not sure about how you feel about restoration, but purse rehab in the USA has done a good job on dying and restoring color in bal bags I’ve heard, but also a good clean can help a lot as well! I’ve heard many stories of people falling head over heals for their maldives cities, so the fight could be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087080
> View attachment 5087081


It looks like a completely different bag! Great work.


----------



## miumiu666

Kimbashop said:


> It looks like a completely different bag! Great work.



Thanks! It really does! I wasn’t expecting the Leather CPR to help as much as it did. The first photo i attached was from the listing when i bought it nearly two years ago, so to me it really feels like I have a whole new bag now haha! It looks good now for once! Lol


----------



## sdkitty

miumiu666 said:


> I also totally understand your problem.. I’ve been shopping an obscene amount for me personally, also have been unemployed because of the pandemic so that’s also all the more reason not to! But i think in quarantine everyone has just been really bored, and anything for me that will bring up my mood is worth it; and bags entertain me!! Lol if that makes you feel any better. A good hunt for a specific bag is always fun. Maldives is a beautiful color, and the condition doesn’t look too bad IMO still looks like it has quite a bit of life in it. I recently was suggested on a rejuvenation forum to try out Leather CPR Cleaner&Conditioner on a dry bag, and I used it on a few of my cities and one in particular was massively faded and it actually seemed to really help the color saturation out as well, not really sure how that makes sense but my grenadine city looks better than the day I got it! It’s dark now so the lighting isn’t the most accurate (it looks a bit better IRL), but I’ve attached some before and after Leather CPR photos of my grenadine city, maybe this could help yours out as well? Not sure about how you feel about restoration, but purse rehab in the USA has done a good job on dying and restoring color in bal bags I’ve heard, but also a good clean can help a lot as well! I’ve heard many stories of people falling head over heals for their maldives cities, so the fight could be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087080
> View attachment 5087081


looks great...you inspired me.  I have an old red prada deerskin wallet that was pretty faded on the outside.  I had tried apple conditioner on it and it didn't really do much.  this morning I did leather CPR.  helped a lot more


----------



## miumiu666

sdkitty said:


> looks great...you inspired me.  I have an old red prada deerskin wallet that was pretty faded on the outside.  I had tried apple conditioner on it and it didn't really do much.  this morning I did leather CPR.  helped a lot more



OMG so happy to hear that it helped     Not sure what is in this stuff but seems great for re-saturating faded leather!! I’m so glad it helped you as well!


----------



## sdkitty

miumiu666 said:


> OMG so happy to hear that it helped     Not sure what is in this stuff but seems great for re-saturating faded leather!! I’m so glad it helped you as well!


yes, I can't let go of that wallet regardless but glad it's looking better now


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> I can understand on both counts — the desire to get another bag in better condition (although in my case, I never got around to replacing my black Town with rose gold hardware) and the more-than-normal amount of shopping during lockdown .


So true, Minda!! Lol. My shopping has been off the handle since March 2020 and I’ve really amassed a large amount of Balenciaga bags during this time . I’ve always wanted a bag in Maldives, so I think it was worth investing into a way better condition one instead of the beat up city I have. Ooooh I bet your black rose gold town is so pretty! I love rose gold hardware. It’s so unique.


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> I also totally understand your problem.. I’ve been shopping an obscene amount for me personally, also have been unemployed because of the pandemic so that’s also all the more reason not to! But i think in quarantine everyone has just been really bored, and anything for me that will bring up my mood is worth it; and bags entertain me!! Lol if that makes you feel any better. A good hunt for a specific bag is always fun. Maldives is a beautiful color, and the condition doesn’t look too bad IMO still looks like it has quite a bit of life in it. I recently was suggested on a rejuvenation forum to try out Leather CPR Cleaner&Conditioner on a dry bag, and I used it on a few of my cities and one in particular was massively faded and it actually seemed to really help the color saturation out as well, not really sure how that makes sense but my grenadine city looks better than the day I got it! It’s dark now so the lighting isn’t the most accurate (it looks a bit better IRL), but I’ve attached some before and after Leather CPR photos of my grenadine city, maybe this could help yours out as well? Not sure about how you feel about restoration, but purse rehab in the USA has done a good job on dying and restoring color in bal bags I’ve heard, but also a good clean can help a lot as well! I’ve heard many stories of people falling head over heals for their maldives cities, so the fight could be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087080
> View attachment 5087081


Wow!!! The before and after photos... what an incredible difference. I’m definitely going to invest into some leather CPR as I’ve heard about it on the forums here before and always with good reviews and your photos just convinced me!! Lol I tried a leather cleaner on my Maldives city to try to lift away any dirt or reduce the yellowing to try to restore it back to a more blue colour, but no luck. Hopefully leather CPR does the trick!! If not, I hope I really like my new Maldives day which should be here this week


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> Wow!!! The before and after photos... what an incredible difference. I’m definitely going to invest into some leather CPR as I’ve heard about it on the forums here before and always with good reviews and your photos just convinced me!! Lol I tried a leather cleaner on my Maldives city to try to lift away any dirt or reduce the yellowing to try to restore it back to a more blue colour, but no luck. Hopefully leather CPR does the trick!! If not, I hope I really like my new Maldives day which should be here this week


and the Leather CPR is cheaper and more readily available than Apple products


----------



## miumiu666

Monz1987 said:


> Wow!!! The before and after photos... what an incredible difference. I’m definitely going to invest into some leather CPR as I’ve heard about it on the forums here before and always with good reviews and your photos just convinced me!! Lol I tried a leather cleaner on my Maldives city to try to lift away any dirt or reduce the yellowing to try to restore it back to a more blue colour, but no luck. Hopefully leather CPR does the trick!! If not, I hope I really like my new Maldives day which should be here this week


Good luck! A maldives day sounds just as lovely as well  
I too always like to have at least one bal bag that’s a bit beat up just so I don’t have to worry about it, maldives good be a good color to use to h*ll and back! Lol


----------



## muchstuff

Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...
> 
> View attachment 5091677


HA .. you beat me to it!!!  *UFB-UGLY* .. *oh my god*!!!
https://www.purseblog.com/balenciag...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> HA .. you beat me to it!!!  UFB-UGLY .. oh my god!!!
> https://www.purseblog.com/balenciag...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


I knew none of the oldies crowd would entertain the thought, but I guess my question is, with people who are buying, why? Is it the aesthetic, such as it is, or just the need to have the latest thing from Gvasalia? I think the Neo is a very good-looking bag, but this iteration?


----------



## IntheOcean

I guess some people genuinely like this sporty/athleisure/"fun" style. These bags seem to be just the right fit for those separate-toe heels from last year.   

Definitely not something I would ever wear. And I agree with you guys on how hideous these are. But to each their own.


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> Good luck! A maldives day sounds just as lovely as well
> I too always like to have at least one bal bag that’s a bit beat up just so I don’t have to worry about it, maldives good be a good color to use to h*ll and back! Lol


Thank you!!! And you know what? You’re totally right! It’s good to have a Balenciaga bag that you can kinda throw around and not baby so much. It’ll be my rough n tough summer bag this year!


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...
> 
> View attachment 5091677


These bags would certainly NOT fit into my wardrobe, that’s for sure. I’m an oldies lover through and through. But these will sell because it’s Bal and it’s new. Like you said, some colours are already sold out?!?!?


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...
> 
> View attachment 5091677


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> I knew none of the oldies crowd would entertain the thought, but I guess my question is, with people who are buying, why? Is it the aesthetic, such as it is, or just the need to have the latest thing from Gvasalia? I think the Neo is a very good-looking bag, but this iteration?


to me it's ugly and cheap looking


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...


AW had sneaker bags @ 2015. The Bal bags definitely look better.
I almost always gravitate towards black bags but these Bal Sneakerheads are way too busy for me. I’ll pass.


----------



## muchstuff

cathead87 said:


> AW had sneaker bags @ 2015. The Bal bags definitely look better.
> I almost always gravitate towards black bags but these are way too busy for me. I’ll pass.
> View attachment 5091786


Yeah, there's a lot going on.


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> These bags would certainly NOT fit into my wardrobe, that’s for sure. I’m an oldies lover through and through. But these will sell because it’s Bal and it’s new. Like you said, some colours are already sold out?!?!?


I would not imagine Bal would've produced too many items in this particular style, right? Might explain why some are sold out.

While I do like the Hourglass silhouette in its original iteration, this version screams "hypebeast" to me.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...
> 
> View attachment 5091677



I wear sneakers a lot so I wouldn’t mind having one to match them…….but at Target price!


----------



## CeeJay

I have to say that I kind of like the Hourglass bag and the Neo Classic, but this?!?! .. HELL NO!


----------



## cerulean blue

I kinda like it? Like it's so kitsch. Don't like that price for a bunch of synthetic materials though.


----------



## ksuromax

i will refrain from commenting on the look of it, but WTH is the description saying?? Fake leather?? Made in China?? 
sorry, but i refuse to authenticate THIS!!  


• Dimensions: L10,6 x H10,2 x W4,3 inch
• Mix of mesh and fake leather
• Top handle bag
• Curvilinear base
• One top handle
• Adjustable and removable strap
• Sneaker upper design
• Knotted laces on top and sides
• Studded magnet closure
• B logo hardware
• Upside down Balenciaga logo embroidered on side
• One back pocket
• Made in China
• Wipe with a soft cloth

Material: 100 % Polyester
Product ID: 6617232X50Y4162


----------



## Coralquartz

ksuromax said:


> i will refrain from commenting on the look of it, but WTH is the description saying?? Fake leather?? Made in China??
> sorry, but i refuse to authenticate THIS!!
> View attachment 5093489
> 
> • Dimensions: L10,6 x H10,2 x W4,3 inch
> • Mix of mesh and fake leather
> • Top handle bag
> • Curvilinear base
> • One top handle
> • Adjustable and removable strap
> • Sneaker upper design
> • Knotted laces on top and sides
> • Studded magnet closure
> • B logo hardware
> • Upside down Balenciaga logo embroidered on side
> • One back pocket
> • Made in China
> • Wipe with a soft cloth
> 
> Material: 100 % Polyester
> Product ID: 6617232X50Y4162


More and more it just seems like they’re making fun of their customers


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i will refrain from commenting on the look of it, but WTH is the description saying?? Fake leather?? Made in China??
> sorry, but i refuse to authenticate THIS!!
> View attachment 5093489
> 
> • Dimensions: L10,6 x H10,2 x W4,3 inch
> • Mix of mesh and fake leather
> • Top handle bag
> • Curvilinear base
> • One top handle
> • Adjustable and removable strap
> • Sneaker upper design
> • Knotted laces on top and sides
> • Studded magnet closure
> • B logo hardware
> • Upside down Balenciaga logo embroidered on side
> • One back pocket
> • Made in China
> • Wipe with a soft cloth
> 
> Material: 100 % Polyester
> Product ID: 6617232X50Y4162


Oh yeah, there’s no way I’m touching that. I never thought I’d see fake leather on a Bal.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Coralquartz said:


> More and more it just seems like they’re making fun of their customers


That's how I feel about a lot of what Gvasalia has made for Bal, I honestly don't understand why he's even designing for women. He doesn't seem to like them but rather seems to enjoy making them look silly. He should have just stayed with Vetement, that seemed a perfect match for him. Of course I would have felt better about him and the brand if they hadn't abused the Moto legacy as they have.

I'm aware times have changed quite a bit since the start of this fashion house but I feel it would be nice to at least try and keep some of the original spirit.
Elegance.


----------



## atlantis1982

And then there's this in "fake calfskin."  
https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/bistro-xs-basket-with-strap-sky-blue-6713422IE3Y4917.html
15 years ago there was lovely chevre.  Now there's...pleather.


----------



## Monz1987

I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling? 

Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season. 

Which is your fave? I’d love to know!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150


I love all of them! Gorgeous colours all three


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Comments anyone? Apparently some colourways are already sold out...
> 
> View attachment 5091677


My first thought was that they look like a gym bag you would toss around in a locker room. I already have one of those and it cost me about $20.


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150


Turquoise for me, but really, they're all stunning colors.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150


You can't beat any of the early colours but I'm a big fan of the apple green.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150


Wow!!!!! How fabulous to see these 3 colours together!!!   But if I had to pick a favourite, it would be the Turquoise


----------



## Asphodel

Apple Green. I am dying to get this colour


----------



## Narnanz

Asphodel said:


> Apple Green. I am dying to get this colour


Same!


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150



Turquoise


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I’m not a fan of many of the ‘newer’ Balenciaga items, including their bags. And excuse me, but what is with this made in China and fake leather stuff they’re selling?
> 
> Anyway, I just took a photo this morning of three of my Bal bags which complete all the colours from the 2005 spring season.
> 
> Which is your fave? I’d love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5094149
> View attachment 5094150


seeing these feels like eye balm after that disaster


----------



## Monz1987

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love all of them! Gorgeous colours all three



thank you so much!!! I know; it’s a tough choice




balenciamags said:


> Turquoise for me, but really, they're all stunning colors.


thank you very much!! Turquoise seems to be one of the big faves out of the 3 




muchstuff said:


> You can't beat any of the early colours but I'm a big fan of the apple green.


I couldn’t agree more about the earlier colours. My Apple green city is definitely my personal fave as well. 


jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow!!!!! How fabulous to see these 3 colours together!!!   But if I had to pick a favourite, it would be the Turquoise


Aww, thank you so much!! Another vote for turquoise!! 




Asphodel said:


> Apple Green. I am dying to get this colour


Thank you so much!! They do pop up once in a while. I hope you find yours Soon!!  




Iamminda said:


> Turquoise


Thank you, Minda!! I knew turquoise has always been one you liked 




ksuromax said:


> seeing these feels like eye balm after that disaster



Hahah that is too funny


----------



## mj67812

Hi! Does anyone have any advice on how to get this dent out of my brand new bazar xxs? it was final sale and the last one available in North America.. so I don’t want to try to return it. The crease/dent is on the left side!


----------



## cathead87

Another Crocs - Balenciaga collaboration (Spring 2022)


----------



## Narnanz

cathead87 said:


> Another Crocs - Balenciaga collaboration (Spring 2022)
> View attachment 5106282


...I loath Crocs...so this is tasteless to me.


----------



## lilapot

I hope he will leave Balenciaga, too, and declare he’s accomplished his mission (of ruining it ). I like some of his bags but nothing compares to the classic Bal bags.
I found this as I was googling when or if he will leave Balenciaga  (while crossing fingers).


----------



## Monica1200

Hey everyone!! It’s @Monz1987 here, and I managed to log into my old account from 2008! I have been lurking in these rooms for longer than I know haha. I guess that makes me an OG.  Now I don’t know which account I should use!! Anyway, have a fantastic day everyone!!!


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi there! 

I searched Reference Library, but I didn't find how to read leather numbers/codes. Where can I find this information? If I want to understand what kind of leather a particular bag is? So I can read/see year letters, I found it, but about the leather is more confusing.....


----------



## muchstuff

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I searched Reference Library, but I didn't find how to read leather numbers/codes. Where can I find this information? If I want to understand what kind of leather a particular bag is? So I can read/see year letters, I found it, but about the leather is more confusing.....


There’s no code for leather that we know of.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

muchstuff said:


> There’s no code for leather that we know of.


I see, thanks. For example, I have a bag from 2009 and how do I know about the leather? Where can I find that information?


----------



## muchstuff

Yassy_Belong said:


> I see, thanks. For example, I have a bag from 2009 and how do I know about the leather? Where can I find that information?


Generally speaking a 2009 bag would be agneau. The only way to know is to learn the history of Bal bags and study up on when changes were done, and when limited editions of specific leathers were produced.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

muchstuff said:


> Generally speaking a 2009 bag would be agneau. The only way to know is to learn the history of Bal bags and study up on when changes were done, and when limited editions of specific leathers were produced.


Thank you! Can I find this information there or in Google?


----------



## muchstuff

Yassy_Belong said:


> Thank you! Can I find this information there or in Google?


There is no single place unfortunately. Lovebbags used to have a some really helpful info but they seem to have disappeared, they’re website isn’t accessible anymore. You really have to just do your research. Yoogis has an info sheet that I’ve seen, you can try googling for it. But there’s no definitive source.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

muchstuff said:


> There is no single place unfortunately. Lovebbags used to have a some really helpful info but they seem to have disappeared, they’re website isn’t accessible anymore. You really have to just do your research. Yoogis has an info sheet that I’ve seen, you can try googling for it. But there’s no definitive source.


Thank you! I'll start with Yoogis guide


----------



## miumiu666

anyone have any suggestions on any safe products to use to darken bal leather? The sides on my new day are a bit faded and i was curious if anyone knew of a way to just kind of darken the leather, so it’s a bit more uniform and less two-tonal? 
I’ve also recently got some weiman wipes with UV protection to hopefully prevent against future fading.


----------



## miumiu666

miumiu666 said:


> anyone have any suggestions on any safe products to use to darken bal leather? The sides on my new day are a bit faded and i was curious if anyone knew of a way to just kind of darken the leather, so it’s a bit more uniform and less two-tonal?
> I’ve also recently got some weiman wipes with UV protection to hopefully prevent against future fading.


thinking this will probably sound insane to some of you but i had read online that vegetable oil can darken leather while also hydrating it.. and it did a perfect job !!!


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/neo-classic-top-handle-bag-red-6549072VP1V6117.html
So now Demna wants people to pay $2590 for a bag made with _used _calfskin???  
Why don't I just pay a couple hundred for a pre-loved bag that will have the same amount of fading?  What next, buy a new car with faded paint for that "used car" effect?  
Demna, honey: retire!


----------



## kerryisntreal

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/neo-classic-top-handle-bag-red-6549072VP1V6117.html
> So now Demna wants people to pay $2590 for a bag made with _used _calfskin???
> Why don't I just pay a couple hundred for a pre-loved bag that will have the same amount of fading?  What next, buy a new car with faded paint for that "used car" effect?
> Demna, honey: retire!


Idk… prob an unpopular opinion but I actually find this kinda funny and smart in a cheeky way (esp considering it seems like we’ve got a lot of folks here whose love of these bags has at least in part got to do with them looking good - or better - w/ age / worn in). I mean, the “rusty hardware” detail is prime, lol. Granted, not like I’m lining up to buy it (tho I rarely buy anything new, that’s just my jam), but I am amused and… kinda into it.

I can’t decide if I’d be more or less into it if it was _actually_ *used* leather  vs distressed. I think the artist in me appreciates that it’s the same concept as $$$ ripped jeans or golden goose sneakers, if maybe *slightly* more of a troll move. Like, why wear it in myself when I can just pay a premium to receive it pre-destroyed. What is luxury if not having to do things yourself lol.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Idk… prob an unpopular opinion but I actually find this kinda funny and smart in a cheeky way (esp considering it seems like we’ve got a lot of folks here whose love of these bags has at least in part got to do with them looking good - or better - w/ age / worn in). I mean, the “rusty hardware” detail is prime, lol. Granted, not like I’m lining up to buy it (tho I rarely buy anything new, that’s just my jam), but I am amused and… kinda into it.
> 
> I can’t decide if I’d be more or less into it if it was _actually_ *used* leather  vs distressed. I think the artist in me appreciates that it’s the same concept as $$$ ripped jeans or golden goose sneakers, if maybe *slightly* more of a troll move. Like, why wear it in myself when I can just pay a premium to receive it pre-destroyed. What is luxury if not having to do things yourself lol.


I have to admit I don’t mind it either from a purely visual POV, although the red doesn’t work for me.


----------



## atlantis1982

kerryisntreal said:


> Idk… prob an unpopular opinion but I actually find this kinda funny and smart in a cheeky way (esp considering it seems like we’ve got a lot of folks here whose love of these bags has at least in part got to do with them looking good - or better - w/ age / worn in). I mean, the “rusty hardware” detail is prime, lol. Granted, not like I’m lining up to buy it (tho I rarely buy anything new, that’s just my jam), but I am amused and… kinda into it.
> 
> I can’t decide if I’d be more or less into it if it was _actually_ *used* leather  vs distressed. I think the artist in me appreciates that it’s the same concept as $$$ ripped jeans or golden goose sneakers, if maybe *slightly* more of a troll move. Like, why wear it in myself when I can just pay a premium to receive it pre-destroyed. What is luxury if not having to do things yourself lol.


My thought is that if I pay that much for something I want it to be in good condition since in my hands it will eventually get signs of wear, as I'm one of those people that spills on themselves (reference this Fathers Day when I spilled a glass of water down my shirt at the table in front of the whole family.  Oops...)


----------



## miumiu666

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/neo-classic-top-handle-bag-red-6549072VP1V6117.html
> So now Demna wants people to pay $2590 for a bag made with _used _calfskin???
> Why don't I just pay a couple hundred for a pre-loved bag that will have the same amount of fading?  What next, buy a new car with faded paint for that "used car" effect?
> Demna, honey: retire!


I agree i kind of like the look of the “used” calfskin. I thought it looked better in black. I don’t think it would be any type of used or like faded it would probably just be mad to look like it is. I think the problem for me with the neo classic is something just seems a bit disproportionate in its shape, idk like the handles are too long or something, something just throws me off. Also i only started getting into handbags maybe 4-5 years ago and got my first city about 3 years ago and just really appreciated the soft leather from bal, which i don’t think the leather on this bag will ever be similar too even after years of use.


----------



## kerryisntreal

atlantis1982 said:


> My thought is that if I pay that much for something I want it to be in good condition since in my hands it will eventually get signs of wear, as I'm one of those people that spills on themselves (reference this Fathers Day when I spilled a glass of water down my shirt at the table in front of the whole family.  Oops...)


Ha yeah I never quite happen to keep things ”nice” for long (my manicures last ~8 minutes). I think that’s part of why for certain things. I don’t mind - or prefer - to not be the first owner. Takes some of the pressure off, lol.

I’d be v interested to see pics if anyone here gets/posts about the “used calfskin” bag. Wanna know what it’s like IRL ans see that dirty/messy/ugly cute in some more detail.



miumiu666 said:


> I agree i kind of like the look of the “used” calfskin. I thought it looked better in black. I don’t think it would be any type of used or like faded it would probably just be mad to look like it is. I think the problem for me with the neo classic is something just seems a bit disproportionate in its shape, idk like the handles are too long or something, something just throws me off. Also i only started getting into handbags maybe 4-5 years ago and got my first city about 3 years ago and just really appreciated the soft leather from bal, which i don’t think the leather on this bag will ever be similar too even after years of use.



I agree. Overall not super to into the neo proportions or structure. I tend to have a preference for unstructured bags tho, esp past a certain size.


----------



## Conni618

Thanks for posting this link!  like some of you, I’m all in with the aged look, but wouldn’t love what looks to be stiff, structured leather.

I do find it disconcerting that they’ve chosen to revamp the flat brass hw for this bag. I wish they’d followed through and jumped all in, with the glorious, smooshy goatskin as well. Then I believe there would be more interest.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Ha yeah I never quite happen to keep things ”nice” for long (my manicures last ~8 minutes). I think that’s part of why for certain things. I don’t mind - or prefer - to not be the first owner. Takes some of the pressure off, lol.
> 
> I’d be v interested to see pics if anyone here gets/posts about the “used calfskin” bag. Wanna know what it’s like IRL ans see that dirty/messy/ugly cute in some more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Overall not super to into the neo proportions or structure. I tend to have a preference for unstructured bags tho, esp past a certain size.


I've seen it IRL and the best proportion by far is the small. Or that whacking great size duffle/men's bag.


----------



## whateve

miumiu666 said:


> thinking this will probably sound insane to some of you but i had read online that vegetable oil can darken leather while also hydrating it.. and it did a perfect job !!!


Be careful with that. Vegetable oil can get rancid and then your bag will smell. It is safer to use things that are made for leather, or at least nonfood oils. Next time try Blackrock leather n rich.


----------



## miumiu666

whateve said:


> Be careful with that. Vegetable oil can get rancid and then your bag will smell. It is safer to use things that are made for leather, or at least nonfood oils. Next time try Blackrock leather n rich.


Thanks for the tip!! I wasn’t sure what would do the job. Only used a small amount and have cleaned it a few times since to try and remove any excess oil.  Was just feeling a bit impatient


----------



## ksuromax

RealDealCollection said:


> .... If history is any indication of future events, then I think the flat brass firsts, hobos and other FB styles will always be desirable since they are the original designs. It seems the older bags will always be the best investments since the production levels have increased so much now-a-days those bags will remain the most rare.  ....


've been doing thru old pix and posts and found this post by Corey back in 2008, how prophetic this turned out to be! 
Flat brass made a come back, and older bags are holding their value best!


----------



## IrishMutt

I’ve fallen into the rabbit hole! I’m guessing these babies are like potato chips and one needs every color!

How I didn’t discover them until now is criminal.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> There is no single place unfortunately. Lovebbags used to have a some really helpful info but they seem to have disappeared, they’re website isn’t accessible anymore. You really have to just do your research. Yoogis has an info sheet that I’ve seen, you can try googling for it. But there’s no definitive source.


I just figured out that you can use the Internet Wayback Machine to view the cached pages from lovebbags' site. 









						Color Charts
					

This is a partially completed color charts section!      S/S 2007    Neiman Marcus Limited Edition Blue, Truffle, Vert Gazon, Rouge Vermil...




					web.archive.org


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I just figured out that you can use the Internet Wayback Machine to view the cached pages from lovebbags' site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Charts
> 
> 
> This is a partially completed color charts section!      S/S 2007    Neiman Marcus Limited Edition Blue, Truffle, Vert Gazon, Rouge Vermil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


That’s so weird I was just doing the same thing last night.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> That’s so weird I was just doing the same thing last night.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Great minds think alike.


----------



## Iamminda

I am embarrassed  to admit I kinda like this bag. But I like more logos than the average Bal girl .


----------



## IntheOcean

Iamminda said:


> I am embarrassed  to admit I kinda like this bag. But I like more logos than the average Bal girl .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254639


This bag is both appealing and somewhat disturbing  But I like it


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Interesting.....a Day bag with a shoulder strap.....hmmm   


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bq0ln


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Interesting.....a Day bag with a shoulder strap.....hmmm
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bq0ln


Ingenious! Buy a Day and you can get an extra strap if your First is missing one. Haha


----------



## l.ch.

Once again, I’m turning to you knowledgeable Bal aficionados!
I found this bag online on sale and I like it!
does anyone have it? It’s called the Sharp XS tote.


----------



## whateve

Did anyone see the Balenciaga bag prominently displayed and mentioned in the most recent NCIS episode?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Did anyone see the Balenciaga bag prominently displayed and mentioned in the most recent NCIS episode?


I came to this forum to see if anyone had mentioned it!!! I loved the color. Thought it was so funny the guys talking about the bag and how they knew the designer…interesting episode with the hologram…


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I came to this forum to see if anyone had mentioned it!!! I loved the color. Thought it was so funny the guys talking about the bag and how they knew the designer…interesting episode with the hologram…


The first thing I wondered was what color it was! The second thing I wondered was if my blue Bal is as pretty. Probably not.


----------



## Crystal007

Love the Balenciaga Tool tote bag


----------



## lilapot

Just curious what you guys think of these celebrity endorsements (for lack of a better word). I personally cringe everytime I open my Bal newsletter.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lilapot said:


> Just curious what you guys think of these celebrity endorsements (for lack of a better word). I personally cringe everytime I open my Bal newsletter.


Yes, very cringe.


----------



## atlantis1982

Scrolling through Marshall's website very fast and I did a double take!  It's like the designer melded a Weekender and Midday together. (For the record the brand is Maxima- probably one of those Italian bag brands they often carry- and it's $89.99.)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Scrolling through Marshall's website very fast and I did a double take!  It's like the designer melded a Weekender and Midday together. (For the record the brand is Maxima- probably one of those Italian bag brands they often carry- and it's $89.99.)
> 
> View attachment 5343648


Definitely Bal influenced!


----------



## samfalstaff

Was someone looking for a black vibrato city? Can't remember who....
To be clear, I'm not selling one.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Was someone looking for a black vibrato city? Can't remember who....
> To be clear, I'm not selling one.



Yes, @afroken is


----------



## afroken

Yes! I’m on the lookout for a black vibrato city in new or excellent condition. If anyone sees one, please let me know!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Yes! I’m on the lookout for a black vibrato city in new or excellent condition. If anyone sees one, please let me know!


PM'd you!


----------



## Emgee2016

Has anyone on here purchased the xs tool bag? I am a big fan and can’t stop thinking about it!


----------



## Sherylann

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, very cringe.


I do not like a celebrity being a snake oil salesperson as all.


----------



## purselover__

have to share these eye candy with other Bal lovers, too good not to! From  the St. Honore boutique in Paris:


----------



## purseonal_collection

Hi guys i´m new here  and i  need your help. I loooove the Balenciaga City Bag especially the Metallic Edge Version. I already have a small one in bordeaux (love!) and i finally got my hands on a more classic black one in a bigger size (see Foto). Bought it via Vestiaire Collective and let them check the authenticitie. I now have the bag, it came with dustbag and cards. I looked it up and the bag must be from S/S 2017.
My question is: Is it normal that the bag has short tassles on the front pocket? Can you tell me is it a special collection or something like that?
I trust the website, already bought many beautiful bags there... but you never see this Version of the bag in the internet.
Hope someone can help me and thx a lot


----------



## muchstuff

purseonal_collection said:


> Hi guys i´m new here  and i  need your help. I loooove the Balenciaga City Bag especially the Metallic Edge Version. I already have a small one in bordeaux (love!) and i finally got my hands on a more classic black one in a bigger size (see Foto). Bought it via Vestiaire Collective and let them check the authenticitie. I now have the bag, it came with dustbag and cards. I looked it up and the bag must be from S/S 2017.
> My question is: Is it normal that the bag has short tassles on the front pocket? Can you tell me is it a special collection or something like that?
> I trust the website, already bought many beautiful bags there... but you never see this Version of the bag in the internet.
> Hope someone can help me and thx a lot
> View attachment 5366596


Someone’s either cut them or it’s not authentic. VC is capable of errors, we had a member lose out on purchasing a coveted collectable bag because they thought it was fake. Feel free to post the applicable photos on the “authenticate this” thread if you like.


----------



## atlantis1982

purseonal_collection said:


> Hi guys i´m new here  and i  need your help. I loooove the Balenciaga City Bag especially the Metallic Edge Version. I already have a small one in bordeaux (love!) and i finally got my hands on a more classic black one in a bigger size (see Foto). Bought it via Vestiaire Collective and let them check the authenticitie. I now have the bag, it came with dustbag and cards. I looked it up and the bag must be from S/S 2017.
> My question is: Is it normal that the bag has short tassles on the front pocket? Can you tell me is it a special collection or something like that?
> I trust the website, already bought many beautiful bags there... but you never see this Version of the bag in the internet.
> Hope someone can help me and thx a lot
> View attachment 5366596


I would be wary of Vestaire.  There are a TON of fakes on there, including ones that are "verified and authenticated" by their "experts."  For example: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-21990957.shtml
This is a very bad fake, yet it has that seal of approval.  
I would have anything I purchased on that site checked by a third party authenticator, including the bag you pictured.


----------



## andral5

atlantis1982 said:


> I would be wary of Vestaire.  There are a TON of fakes on there, including ones that are "verified and authenticated" by their "experts."  For example: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-21990957.shtml
> This is a very bad fake, yet it has that seal of approval.
> I would have anything I purchased on that site checked by a third party authenticator, including the bag you pictured.


Wow! Wouldn’t expect that… For someone not very familiar - like me - that is a trap! I actually came across this bag in my searches and I found the ones looking weird. Some other things as well. But still, anyone can become a victim, trusting their authentication service. That’s why I was asking about which of these sites are to be trusted even though all of them brag about having ultra-extra-experts.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Wow! Wouldn’t expect that… For someone not very familiar - like me - that is a trap! I actually came across this bag in my searches and I found the ones looking weird. Some other things as well. But still, anyone can become a victim, trusting their authentication service. That’s why I was asking about which of these sites are to be trusted even though all of them brag about having ultra-extra-experts.


There’s not a site I can name that hasn’t had at least one fake slip past them.


----------



## purseonal_collection

Thank you all!  Postet it in the other Chat and hope that ist  authentic


----------



## hgseasons

Hi Balenci Community! I'm new to the Bbag world and I was wondering your opinions on the Small Hourglass bag for a travel/vacation bag. This bag will mostly be used for city destinations like Europe, and Asia, not really for Caribbean or beach destinations. I'm debating between the WOC version or the small hourglass version. I heard you can put quite a bit more in it and the strap for the Hourglass bag seems more durable. I would also have the option to wear it as a top handle.

Whereas the WOC is nice as well but seems smaller so you won't be able to hold as much. The strap is chain only and I know it's detachable but I doubt I would remove it and wear it as a clutch.

Also I want to consider weight as well. I don't want the bag being too heavy where it feels like a chore to carry and makes me feel sluggish.

Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## strobe

hgseasons said:


> Hi Balenci Community! I'm new to the Bbag world and I was wondering your opinions on the Small Hourglass bag for a travel/vacation bag. This bag will mostly be used for city destinations like Europe, and Asia, not really for Caribbean or beach destinations. I'm debating between the WOC version or the small hourglass version. I heard you can put quite a bit more in it and the strap for the Hourglass bag seems more durable. I would also have the option to wear it as a top handle.
> 
> Whereas the WOC is nice as well but seems smaller so you won't be able to hold as much. The strap is chain only and I know it's detachable but I doubt I would remove it and wear it as a clutch.
> 
> Also I want to consider weight as well. I don't want the bag being too heavy where it feels like a chore to carry and makes me feel sluggish.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions?



i just purchased the hourglass in small (smooth leather with gold hardware) and am in love with it -- but in my opinion, i wouldn't choose it as a travel bag for a couple reasons. but i think it could work for you depending on the type of vacation you're taking and how you like to spend your time on vacation, and also whether or not you're trying to limit yourself to bringing 1 bag for your trip.

1. *durability*. since i chose it in smooth leather, i'd be a little bit worried about dinging it/scratching it which you might not want to be encumbered by when you're traveling, rather than to really be present and enjoy what you're doing rather than worry about your bag. also since it's so stiff, the corners could potentially bump into things and cause damage. if you opt for a more durable option like the mock croc leather, or don't mind having to take care of your bag, this would be a non-issue. i just know for me, having to even slightly consider the well-being of my bag while im on vacation and trying to live my best life would be really annoying 

2. *comfort*. for travel i'd also aim for something super comfortable, which the hourglass is not for me unfortunately. i'd probably rate it a 6 or 7/10 for comfort. since the handle sticks straight up, depending on how you adjust the strap, it can stick into you a little bit. it's also very stiff and somewhat boxy, so it sticks out from your body a little and doesn't really mold to it. since it's also such a stiff leather, there's not a ton of give, so not a ton of flexibility in what it can hold. it's pretty much a rigid little box; still fits quite a decent amount for a mini bag, but in a traveling scenario i tend to want to be able to throw some extra items in my bag like sunglasses, sunscreen, potentially a sweater or small water bottle etc. also due to the stiffness, the strap is a bit thin and digs into my shoulder a bit more than my other bags for some reason, so if you're planning on wearing tank tops or warm weather clothes and are going to be wearing the bag all day, this might be a bit of a con. again, if you carry very few items and/or are accustomed to the feel of wearing stiff leather bags, this might not be an issue for you. 

as i said it wouldn't be my top pick for travel, but if you are okay with the above factors and also are aiming to only bring one bag for your vaca and want it to be both a day and night bag, i think the small hourglass could be a great choice for you since it does have the crossbody option and looks great worn casually imo but you can also remove the strap and it looks very smart and chic for evening. also to your point about the hourglass woc, i also LOVE that style but it wouldn't be as versatile -- maybe you could bring it for evenings/lighter days, and bring one more bag as a supplement for when you need something larger? you could potentially also wear the woc with your important items in it to have easy access, and pair it with a backpack to hold your other miscellaneous vacation stuff. as for alternatives that i'd personally bring in this case, i'd probably opt for a prada nylon (most likely my nylon bucket bag, although this wouldn't be as great for evening) or balenciaga city/something made with the durable aged leather; both are not loud/attention drawing, still very chic and will make me feel good wearing, durable and don't have to worry about any sort of damage, inclement weather, etc. hope this helped!! 

- editing to say that the small hourglass is actually surprisingly very lightweight! just remembered you asked about that in your original post. -


----------



## hgseasons

strobe said:


> i just purchased the hourglass in small (smooth leather with gold hardware) and am in love with it -- but in my opinion, i wouldn't choose it as a travel bag for a couple reasons. but i think it could work for you depending on the type of vacation you're taking and how you like to spend your time on vacation, and also whether or not you're trying to limit yourself to bringing 1 bag for your trip.
> 
> 1. *durability*. since i chose it in smooth leather, i'd be a little bit worried about dinging it/scratching it which you might not want to be encumbered by when you're traveling, rather than to really be present and enjoy what you're doing rather than worry about your bag. also since it's so stiff, the corners could potentially bump into things and cause damage. if you opt for a more durable option like the mock croc leather, or don't mind having to take care of your bag, this would be a non-issue. i just know for me, having to even slightly consider the well-being of my bag while im on vacation and trying to live my best life would be really annoying
> 
> 2. *comfort*. for travel i'd also aim for something super comfortable, which the hourglass is not for me unfortunately. i'd probably rate it a 6 or 7/10 for comfort. since the handle sticks straight up, depending on how you adjust the strap, it can stick into you a little bit. it's also very stiff and somewhat boxy, so it sticks out from your body a little and doesn't really mold to it. since it's also such a stiff leather, there's not a ton of give, so not a ton of flexibility in what it can hold. it's pretty much a rigid little box; still fits quite a decent amount for a mini bag, but in a traveling scenario i tend to want to be able to throw some extra items in my bag like sunglasses, sunscreen, potentially a sweater or small water bottle etc. also due to the stiffness, the strap is a bit thin and digs into my shoulder a bit more than my other bags for some reason, so if you're planning on wearing tank tops or warm weather clothes and are going to be wearing the bag all day, this might be a bit of a con. again, if you carry very few items and/or are accustomed to the feel of wearing stiff leather bags, this might not be an issue for you.
> 
> as i said it wouldn't be my top pick for travel, but if you are okay with the above factors and also are aiming to only bring one bag for your vaca and want it to be both a day and night bag, i think the small hourglass could be a great choice for you since it does have the crossbody option and looks great worn casually imo but you can also remove the strap and it looks very smart and chic for evening. also to your point about the hourglass woc, i also LOVE that style but it wouldn't be as versatile -- maybe you could bring it for evenings/lighter days, and bring one more bag as a supplement for when you need something larger? you could potentially also wear the woc with your important items in it to have easy access, and pair it with a backpack to hold your other miscellaneous vacation stuff. as for alternatives that i'd personally bring in this case, i'd probably opt for a prada nylon (most likely my nylon bucket bag, although this wouldn't be as great for evening) or balenciaga city/something made with the durable aged leather; both are not loud/attention drawing, still very chic and will make me feel good wearing, durable and don't have to worry about any sort of damage, inclement weather, etc. hope this helped!!
> 
> - editing to say that the small hourglass is actually surprisingly very lightweight! just remembered you asked about that in your original post. -


omg thank you, you are a literal angel for typing all this! I loved hearing your opinion and you definitely brought up some great points that I didn't think about prior. 

In terms of durability/leather I was looking at the mock croc leather because the scratches would be less noticeable. Additionally, I was actually planning to buy it pre-loved because I know it's going to get banged up (not intentionally but I know things happen). Like you said, I didn't want to be too hung up over taking care of a bag when I want to enjoy the moment. So in terms of care, I don't think it's the end of the world. 

I'm so sad to hear about your experience with the comfort level  I really wanted it to be comfy - especially since I don't like going on vacation in the winter and I'm more prone to visiting places when I don't have to bring a coat or anything. On the other hand, the small hourglass gives me the option to unhook the existing strap and just get my own haha. Also I've heard that you can fit a pair of sunglasses in there... do you think it's possible or do you think it would be a stretch? Nonetheless, I'm ecstatic to hear that it's surprisingly lightweight! That's definitely a pro!

You make a great point about versatility as well. I'm still debating whether or not I want to just bring one bag - because this would be perfect for both day and night vs if I want to bring a whatever day time bag and get the WOC for night. However I think I'm leaning more towards just bringing one so I don't have to be worried if someone's going to steal the bag at the hotel or anything if I bring others. But you gave me a lot to think about and reconsider so I appreciate your detailed response! I'm probably going to give this more thought and probably check them out in person before I make the decision!


----------



## strobe

hgseasons said:


> omg thank you, you are a literal angel for typing all this! I loved hearing your opinion and you definitely brought up some great points that I didn't think about prior.
> 
> In terms of durability/leather I was looking at the mock croc leather because the scratches would be less noticeable. Additionally, I was actually planning to buy it pre-loved because I know it's going to get banged up (not intentionally but I know things happen). Like you said, I didn't want to be too hung up over taking care of a bag when I want to enjoy the moment. So in terms of care, I don't think it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm so sad to hear about your experience with the comfort level  I really wanted it to be comfy - especially since I don't like going on vacation in the winter and I'm more prone to visiting places when I don't have to bring a coat or anything. On the other hand, the small hourglass gives me the option to unhook the existing strap and just get my own haha. Also I've heard that you can fit a pair of sunglasses in there... do you think it's possible or do you think it would be a stretch? Nonetheless, I'm ecstatic to hear that it's surprisingly lightweight! That's definitely a pro!
> 
> You make a great point about versatility as well. I'm still debating whether or not I want to just bring one bag - because this would be perfect for both day and night vs if I want to bring a whatever day time bag and get the WOC for night. However I think I'm leaning more towards just bringing one so I don't have to be worried if someone's going to steal the bag at the hotel or anything if I bring others. But you gave me a lot to think about and reconsider so I appreciate your detailed response! I'm probably going to give this more thought and probably check them out in person before I make the decision!



no worries at all! im happy to help  

ahh if you're planning on going for the mock croc i do think you'll have a lot less to worry about in terms of durability. balenciaga mock croc leather is super durable in my experience! pre-loved also sounds like a great idea too.

also i didn't mean to say that the hourglass is _uncomfortable_ necessarily, just a bit less comfortable than some of my other bags -- but im a bigggg stickler for comfort. i definitely agree you should go in store and try it on, put some of your items inside and see how it feels on you! also, the bag definitely will comfortably fit a pair of sunglasses in a soft pouch, but probably will be a squeeze if you want to use a hard case. its a roomy mini bag for sure, i love the capacity of it and find it just right for my daily items (i'm not super minimal, i like to have a bit more room for a compact, sunglasses etc). also one other pro for me is that the magnet closure is super easy to use, the magnet sort of finds itself. so when you're on the go, you can just kinda place the flap down really quick and the bag will close and you can go on with your day. super fuss free!

also totally get your point about wanting to bring one bag, it's so much easier for peace of mind to only have your one bag with you at all times and not have to worry about other bags being in luggage and hotel room etc. so if the hourglass is comfortable on your body and fits what you'll need to carry, i'd say it could be a great choice for your vaca bag since style-wise i think it's perfect! let us know what you thought of it when you've tried it out!


----------



## hgseasons

strobe said:


> no worries at all! im happy to help
> 
> ahh if you're planning on going for the mock croc i do think you'll have a lot less to worry about in terms of durability. balenciaga mock croc leather is super durable in my experience! pre-loved also sounds like a great idea too.
> 
> also i didn't mean to say that the hourglass is _uncomfortable_ necessarily, just a bit less comfortable than some of my other bags -- but im a bigggg stickler for comfort. i definitely agree you should go in store and try it on, put some of your items inside and see how it feels on you! also, the bag definitely will comfortably fit a pair of sunglasses in a soft pouch, but probably will be a squeeze if you want to use a hard case. its a roomy mini bag for sure, i love the capacity of it and find it just right for my daily items (i'm not super minimal, i like to have a bit more room for a compact, sunglasses etc). also one other pro for me is that the magnet closure is super easy to use, the magnet sort of finds itself. so when you're on the go, you can just kinda place the flap down really quick and the bag will close and you can go on with your day. super fuss free!
> 
> also totally get your point about wanting to bring one bag, it's so much easier for peace of mind to only have your one bag with you at all times and not have to worry about other bags being in luggage and hotel room etc. so if the hourglass is comfortable on your body and fits what you'll need to carry, i'd say it could be a great choice for your vaca bag since style-wise i think it's perfect! let us know what you thought of it when you've tried it out!


Absolutely! looks like I'll need to make a trip down to try them out haha!


----------



## purselover__

hgseasons said:


> Hi Balenci Community! I'm new to the Bbag world and I was wondering your opinions on the Small Hourglass bag for a travel/vacation bag. This bag will mostly be used for city destinations like Europe, and Asia, not really for Caribbean or beach destinations. I'm debating between the WOC version or the small hourglass version. I heard you can put quite a bit more in it and the strap for the Hourglass bag seems more durable. I would also have the option to wear it as a top handle.
> 
> Whereas the WOC is nice as well but seems smaller so you won't be able to hold as much. The strap is chain only and I know it's detachable but I doubt I would remove it and wear it as a clutch.
> 
> Also I want to consider weight as well. I don't want the bag being too heavy where it feels like a chore to carry and makes me feel sluggish.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions?



Hi! I have a medium Hourglass and tried the small, weight wise would say they are almost the same. I also tried the woc and it fits an Iphone 12, lip balm, besides card and cash. So if you don’t carry a lot this could work for you or maybe woc+ tote bag, only the woc maybe it’s not the best option.

I wore my Hourglass on a recent weekend trip to Paris and it was fine, but not the ideal bag I would say. Even with the medium I needed more space and its not so practical to open and close. As mentioned the handle is also not the best look and feel. It’s not a horrible travel bag, but not the best imo.
If considering only B bags I would say that the Le Cagole or Motorcycle are better for a trip, these are more spacious and carefree. My oldie Motorcycle is my daily bag and I love it.
Sharing some pics as well, hope it helps!


----------



## strobe

ahhh gorgeous pics @mmeira 
+1 on the cagole being potentially an amazing option for a travel bag! it's soft, comfortable, very versatile due to the amount of adjustment options it has. but also has a very different look to the hourglass, which comes down to personal taste/style. the cagole might be my favorite bag PERIOD atm!


----------



## purselover__

strobe said:


> ahhh gorgeous pics @mmeira
> +1 on the cagole being potentially an amazing option for a travel bag! it's soft, comfortable, very versatile due to the amount of adjustment options it has. but also has a very different look to the hourglass, which comes down to personal taste/style. the cagole might be my favorite bag PERIOD atm!



They are all amazing, right?! Imo Balenciaga offers amazing bags (quality, design, color options) in a fair price point, which make them perfect


----------



## strobe

mmeira said:


> They are all amazing, right?! Imo Balenciaga offers amazing bags (quality, design, color options) in a fair price point, which make them perfect



ugh YES, these reasons you listed are exactly why reason balenciaga is my favorite... they're the go-to brand for me. they have such a wide variety of style options for the "edgy" girl/guy, no matter what colors you tend to prefer or if you like to dress more casual vs dressy, etc. i feel like even if you just owned the hourglass and the cagole/motorcycle city, you'd be set for every occasion. i typically find LV and YSL to be a bit feminine/flashy/"dressed up" for my personal style, but balenciaga always nails it.


----------



## purselover__

strobe said:


> ugh YES, these reasons you listed are exactly why reason balenciaga is my favorite... they're the go-to brand for me. they have such a wide variety of style options for the "edgy" girl/guy, no matter what colors you tend to prefer or if you like to dress more casual vs dressy, etc. i feel like even if you just owned the hourglass and the cagole/motorcycle city, you'd be set for every occasion. i typically find LV and YSL to be a bit feminine/flashy/"dressed up" for my personal style, but balenciaga always nails it.



Fully agree with you! I recently got the black mini Cagole with the sparkling hardware as my birthday present and the idea was to wear it more in the evening or to go to festivals, but even with the sparkling detail the bag has such a relaxed vibe that I´m being able to wear it on a daily basis with a t-shirt + jeans. Will share pics later on!


----------



## hgseasons

mmeira said:


> Hi! I have a medium Hourglass and tried the small, weight wise would say they are almost the same. I also tried the woc and it fits an Iphone 12, lip balm, besides card and cash. So if you don’t carry a lot this could work for you or maybe woc+ tote bag, only the woc maybe it’s not the best option.
> 
> I wore my Hourglass on a recent weekend trip to Paris and it was fine, but not the ideal bag I would say. Even with the medium I needed more space and its not so practical to open and close. As mentioned the handle is also not the best look and feel. It’s not a horrible travel bag, but not the best imo.
> If considering only B bags I would say that the Le Cagole or Motorcycle are better for a trip, these are more spacious and carefree. My oldie Motorcycle is my daily bag and I love it.
> Sharing some pics as well, hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5368626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368629


Thank you so much for your reply! It's so nice to hear different opinions because I just couldn't make up my mind haha! Also absolutely, the pictures really helped. I think I was attracted to it because it gave me a more girlyish vibe. I currently own an LV and a Chanel but I definitely wouldn't have the heart to take those on vacation - that's why I was looking for something that gave me a similar style/vibe but still girly enough to match my outfits (i'm a jeans and a nice top kinda person)!

I had a feeling it might be a little difficult to open because the flap seemed kinda stiff so I wouldn't be able to open it to it's fullest potential LOL but I will definitely confirm when I go see it in store. You also make a good point about not being able to carry as much. I find the bigger bag I carry, the more unnecessary things I want to throw in (just cuz I can!). At the same time, I also might be biased because it's been so long since I've gone on an international flight (thanks to COVID) so I guess I'm too used to having a car where I can toss all my unnecessary things in. I'm really going to have to reconsider and weigh all the pros and cons especially if I think of this as a long term investment and not every trip will allow me to toss all my stuff in the car! 

Thank you for the pictures as well. Also OMG that red hourglass with the crystals


----------



## purselover__

hgseasons said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! It's so nice to hear different opinions because I just couldn't make up my mind haha! Also absolutely, the pictures really helped. I think I was attracted to it because it gave me a more girlyish vibe. I currently own an LV and a Chanel but I definitely wouldn't have the heart to take those on vacation - that's why I was looking for something that gave me a similar style/vibe but still girly enough to match my outfits (i'm a jeans and a nice top kinda person)!
> 
> I had a feeling it might be a little difficult to open because the flap seemed kinda stiff so I wouldn't be able to open it to it's fullest potential LOL but I will definitely confirm when I go see it in store. You also make a good point about not being able to carry as much. I find the bigger bag I carry, the more unnecessary things I want to throw in (just cuz I can!). At the same time, I also might be biased because it's been so long since I've gone on an international flight (thanks to COVID) so I guess I'm too used to having a car where I can toss all my unnecessary things in. I'm really going to have to reconsider and weigh all the pros and cons especially if I think of this as a long term investment and not every trip will allow me to toss all my stuff in the car!
> 
> Thank you for the pictures as well. Also OMG that red hourglass with the crystals



You´re welcome and hope you can find your perfect B soon, share news with us!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Is it weird if my hair matches my bag? I regularly get an unnatural/"wild" color streak in my hair, usually I go with blue but have also had teal, silver, and lavender. Tried purple this time around and I like it a lot! 

Purple is my favorite color and I love my Sapphire Twiggy. But now with a purple streak in my hair, is it too matchy matchy to carry a purple bag?


----------



## andral5

poizenisxkandee said:


> Is it weird if my hair matches my bag? I regularly get an unnatural/"wild" color streak in my hair, usually I go with blue but have also had teal, silver, and lavender. Tried purple this time around and I like it a lot!
> 
> Purple is my favorite color and I love my Sapphire Twiggy. But now with a purple streak in my hair, is it too matchy matchy to carry a purple bag?
> View attachment 5371421


You look awesome! There’s no such thing as too matchy-matchy unless you are unicolor from head to toe.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

andral5 said:


> You look awesome! There’s no such thing as too matchy-matchy unless you are unicolor from head to toe.


Thanks! I appreciate the input. I wear mostly black, grey, and red so don't usually have this hair/bag issue haha.


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Is it weird if my hair matches my bag? I regularly get an unnatural/"wild" color streak in my hair, usually I go with blue but have also had teal, silver, and lavender. Tried purple this time around and I like it a lot!
> 
> Purple is my favorite color and I love my Sapphire Twiggy. But now with a purple streak in my hair, is it too matchy matchy to carry a purple bag?
> View attachment 5371421



Stunning bag, and I love the purple streak in your hair!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Stunning bag, and I love the purple streak in your hair!


Thanks! Purple is such a good color and as much as I love to admire it, I try not to overuse it. I might have over thought this haha.


----------



## ghoulish

@poizenisxkandee You rock it well!


----------



## thebattagirl

Does anyone know when production stopped on the Day bags?  I'm ISO of an Ultra Violet but I'm not sure they were still making them in 2013.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

poizenisxkandee said:


> Is it weird if my hair matches my bag? I regularly get an unnatural/"wild" color streak in my hair, usually I go with blue but have also had teal, silver, and lavender. Tried purple this time around and I like it a lot!
> 
> Purple is my favorite color and I love my Sapphire Twiggy. But now with a purple streak in my hair, is it too matchy matchy to carry a purple bag?
> View attachment 5371421


Fabulous!


----------



## atlantis1982

thebattagirl said:


> Does anyone know when production stopped on the Day bags?  I'm ISO of an Ultra Violet but I'm not sure they were still making them in 2013.


I saw somewhere else on this site that it was d/c'ed around 2014-ish.  So UV Firsts would be out there, just can't say in what quantity they were produced.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thanks for the info @atlantis1982.  The hunt for a UV Day bag has begun!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks for the info @atlantis1982.  The hunt for a UV Day bag has begun!


I read a post about someone looking at one with GGH. Also read a post saying it wasn't produced for the US but I can't verify that.


----------



## thebattagirl

muchstuff said:


> I read a post about someone looking at one with GGH. Also read a post saying it wasn't produced for the US but I can't verify that.



Good to know, thank you.  It seems to be a bit of a unicorn (for me anyway).  Googled it and nothing comes up, only other UV bag styles.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Good to know, thank you.  It seems to be a bit of a unicorn (for me anyway).  Googled it and nothing comes up, only other UV bag styles.


I couldn't find anything either. I can't recall ever seeing one TBH.


----------



## atlantis1982

@thebattagirl @muchstuff 
Here's an old listing of a GGH UV First from Fashionphile:
https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-first-ultraviolet-744157
And another from Poshmark:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Limited-edition-ultra-violet-Balenciaga-first-6089b5abac97028efa4492e2
So they are out there, but I'm assuming they were focusing more on the Mini City at that point, so they're probably scarce.  (But out there just enough to make that search for one frustrating!)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @thebattagirl @muchstuff
> Here's an old listing of a GGH UV First from Fashionphile:
> https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-first-ultraviolet-744157
> And another from Poshmark:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Limited-edition-ultra-violet-Balenciaga-first-6089b5abac97028efa4492e2
> So they are out there, but I'm assuming they were focusing more on the Mini City at that point, so they're probably scarce.  (But out there just enough to make that search for one frustrating!)


Thanks but am I confused? I thought we were looking for a Day bag?


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Thanks but am I confused? I thought we were looking for a Day bag?


My mistake; you're right!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> My mistake; you're right!


I'm going to do a deeper dive...


----------



## muchstuff

Found a pic from a 2014 post...


----------



## thebattagirl

@atlantis1982 & @muchstuff thanks for looking out 



muchstuff said:


> Found a pic from a 2014 post...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373222





 my heart just skipped a beat, that's my unicorn!


----------



## purselover__

Stopped by at the boutique today and tried on this cute Hourglass woc (3k EUR). The sa said that the crystal Le Cagole will be available towards May/June (in Germany) and that they still don´t know the exact price...but that it will be more expensive than the sparkly Hourglass (here is 4k EUR), so he thinks it will be around 5k/6k EUR - sharing in case someone is interested!


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> Found a pic from a 2014 post...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373222



I was kicking myself just today thinking about how I had a chance at a UV velo for a really good price from the real real and decided to hold off because it was not ggh. Looking at this photo makes me feel less awful about not jumping at it. I think my hg is going to be a UV with ggh either in velo or town. I might even settle for a mini city or part-time or day if they ever appear. My preference is definitely a xbody bag but that day is so swoonworthy


----------



## whateve

platinum_babie said:


> I was kicking myself just today thinking about how I had a chance at a UV velo for a really good price from the real real and decided to hold off because it was not ggh. Looking at this photo makes me feel less awful about not jumping at it. I think my hg is going to be a UV with ggh either in velo or town. I might even settle for a mini city or part-time or day if they ever appear. My preference is definitely a xbody bag but that day is so swoonworthy


I'd love a UV velo or day without ggh. I like regular hardware.


----------



## thebattagirl

@platinum_babie there's a Velo on Fashionphile



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-velo-ultraviolet-972460


----------



## thebattagirl

I'll keep a look out for you 


whateve said:


> I'd love a UV velo or day without ggh. I like regular hardware.


----------



## platinum_babie

thebattagirl said:


> @platinum_babie there's a Velo on Fashionphile
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-velo-ultraviolet-972460


I live in Paris so logistics of getting it is a bit tough from fashionphile. Thank you so much though! I'm gonna see how much customs would cost or see if I can ship it to friends or family in the US.


----------



## hgseasons

Has anyone ordered from Neiman Marcus? What's your experience with processing times? 

I'm not from the US but I did place an order for a hourglass bag with only 1 in stock and am having it shipped to a relative in the states. I guess I'm used to things shipping fast/am a little worried they might cancel the order because I placed it on April 6 and it's still processing... Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## thebattagirl

I've not ordered a bag from them before but I have ordered shoes, clothes, etc.  Never had a problem with delivery.  I do remember calling customer service for something (can't remember why) and their professionalism was exceptional.  I'd recommend giving them a call or emailing them, they will resolve/explain quickly IMO.  Good luck!



hgseasons said:


> Has anyone ordered from Neiman Marcus? What's your experience with processing times?
> 
> I'm not from the US but I did place an order for a hourglass bag with only 1 in stock and am having it shipped to a relative in the states. I guess I'm used to things shipping fast/am a little worried they might cancel the order because I placed it on April 6 and it's still processing... Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## hgseasons

thebattagirl said:


> I've not ordered a bag from them before but I have ordered shoes, clothes, etc.  Never had a problem with delivery.  I do remember calling customer service for something (can't remember why) and their professionalism was exceptional.  I'd recommend giving them a call or emailing them, they will resolve/explain quickly IMO.  Good luck!


Thank you! I tried contacting the live chat yesterday but he said it was still in progress, so no updates on his side either… well fingers crossed I hope !


----------



## hgseasons

thebattagirl said:


> I've not ordered a bag from them before but I have ordered shoes, clothes, etc.  Never had a problem with delivery.  I do remember calling customer service for something (can't remember why) and their professionalism was exceptional.  I'd recommend giving them a call or emailing them, they will resolve/explain quickly IMO.  Good luck!


Sigh, unfortunately they cancelled my order.


----------



## thebattagirl

Ugh, sorry.  I know that disappointment all too well.  Hopefully you'll find it elsewhere.


hgseasons said:


> Sigh, unfortunately they cancelled my order.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not qualified to comment on authenticity of the actual bag but uh...this is an interesting way to try to salvage a beat up bag.


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Not qualified to comment on authenticity of the actual bag but uh...this is an interesting way to try to salvage a beat up bag.
> View attachment 5379186
> 
> View attachment 5379187
> 
> View attachment 5379188


A tad optimistic on the pricing.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

muchstuff said:


> A tad optimistic on the pricing.


Looks like the same seller has put their mark on dozens of other bags and garments. Yikes.  

Definitely not my taste but I feel like custom painting or dyeing or whatnot should be commissioned by the buyer, not listed pre- destroyed. I mean, pre-painted.


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Looks like the same seller has put their mark on dozens of other bags and garments. Yikes.
> 
> Definitely not my taste but I feel like custom painting or dyeing or whatnot should be commissioned by the buyer, not listed pre- destroyed. I mean, pre-painted.


It’s just a hot mess.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> It’s just a hot mess.



Indeed, not even close to the original graffiti bags.


----------



## *Jenn*

thebattagirl said:


> Good to know, thank you.  It seems to be a bit of a unicorn (for me anyway).  Googled it and nothing comes up, only other UV bag styles.




yoogis has an ultraviolet RTT
giant silver hw









						Balenciaga Ultraviolet Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Silver RTT Bag
					

This rare Balenciaga RTT Bag has a chic shape that is made of beautiful bubblegum pink distressed leather with incredible and hard to find giant silver hardware and zipper details. Inspired by the French, RTT stands for Reduction Temps de Travail, which stands for "working time reduction" to...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## thebattagirl

@*Jenn* 
Thank you for the heads up  
I'm looking for a Day bag with GGH or RH


----------



## purselover__

Sharing some eye candy  
I decided to get a new pink B bag (already have a vintage pink City which I love!). 
I love the xs Le Cagole w/ rhinestone, but I´m waiting to see the small Le Cagole in pink metallic, that my boutique had to order from another one, before I make a decision.
I´m also waiting for the Le Cagole bootie, does anyone owns or already tried one? Tbh it looks a bit uncomfortable imo, but its so pretty that I told my sa that I want to try one (lol) and he order on my size with no strings attached.


----------



## whateve

mmeira said:


> Sharing some eye candy
> I decided to get a new pink B bag (already have a vintage pink City which I love!).
> I love the xs Le Cagole w/ rhinestone, but I´m waiting to see the small Le Cagole in pink metallic, that my boutique had to order from another one, before I make a decision.
> I´m also waiting for the Le Cagole bootie, does anyone owns or already tried one? Tbh it looks a bit uncomfortable imo, but its so pretty that I told my sa that I want to try one (lol) and he order on my size with no strings attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387533
> View attachment 5387534
> View attachment 5387535
> View attachment 5387536
> View attachment 5387537
> View attachment 5387538


Thanks for the pictures! What is that thing that looks like a chain wig? Are they selling it?


----------



## purselover__

whateve said:


> Thanks for the pictures! What is that thing that looks like a chain wig? Are they selling it?


It is a chain wig   It´s for sale, but I didn´t asked the price.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Thought the working solar panels at the Miami Design District boutique was cool:


----------



## Angelbethanh

Out of curiousity…. Has anyone had success buying on Vinted? I use VC and Rebelle and have had good luck with them.


----------



## platinum_babie

I bought at least five Bal bags on vinted! I live in Europe.


Angelbethanh said:


> Out of curiousity…. Has anyone had success buying on Vinted? I use VC and Rebelle and have had good luck with them.


----------



## Angelbethanh

platinum_babie said:


> I bought at least five Bal bags on vinted! I live in Europe.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## atlantis1982

poizenisxkandee said:


> Looks like the same seller has put their mark on dozens of other bags and garments. Yikes.
> 
> Definitely not my taste but I feel like custom painting or dyeing or whatnot should be commissioned by the buyer, not listed pre- destroyed. I mean, pre-painted.


I don't get it either, but if you want to play around with a beat up agneau bag, paint/dye it, whatever, fine.  But this person put their "mark" on a 2005 Caramel Work


----------



## zoelovescleo

Has anyone else found that certain leathers tend to crack before others? Eg I’ve got 2 first and 1 mini city 
1 first is a soft (I assume Lambskin) brown colour
The other first& mini city are dyed colours (ultra Violet and green) and the leather has cracked so much in the first- the leather on the handles is broken and elsewhere on the bag no matter how much care I take of them


----------



## Conni618

Leather cracking, I assume you mean actually splitting? With reasonable care that does not seem normal.  Did you mean that the bag/bags have been dyed after purchase?  That would certainly affect the leather in a negative way.  If not dyed or painted, perhaps take some photos and request authentication here on our Authentication thread, just to make sure your bag is authentic.


----------



## Gizm0m0

Hi all. I was wondering if the Men vs Women Neo Classic are the same? Other than the size differences, isn’t it pretty much the same? I’m hoping one of you could enlighten me on this. Tysm! ♡

PS: If I’m posting this in the wrong place pls redirect me to where I should be at.


----------



## muchstuff

I had to share this...what was once an 07 chevre...and that price!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...n-neo-classic-yellow-6377b70a6defc503fc60c58e


----------



## poizenisxkandee

muchstuff said:


> I had to share this...what was once an 07 chevre...and that price!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...n-neo-classic-yellow-6377b70a6defc503fc60c58e


this person is at it again. ughhh.

to be clear, I don't have anything against tie-dye or versions of "upcycling" secondhand and vintage goods or even fashion items as art, but I think the "customization" and "hand-painting by an artist" should be commissioned by an end user and not dictated by a business.


----------



## Angelbethanh

poizenisxkandee said:


> this person is at it again. ughhh.
> 
> to be clear, I don't have anything against tie-dye or versions of "upcycling" secondhand and vintage goods or even fashion items as art, but I think the "customization" and "hand-painting by an artist" should be commissioned by an end user and not dictated by a business.


Does she actually end up selling any of these? Sigh.


----------



## muchstuff

@earswithfeet and @IntheOcean you were discussing current Bal prices on the older bags. Prices have recently climbed back to where they were a few years ago. The last 3 or so years have been a buyers market but I can remember paying over 1K for some of the older bags. (I think I remember  selling my eggplant City for about $1200).
Not many years ago some of these oldies wouldn't have lasted more than a few minutes before someone snatched them up at higher prices than they are now. There seem to be more of them listed lately too.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @earswithfeet and @IntheOcean you were discussing current Bal prices on the older bags. Prices have recently climbed back to where they were a few years ago. The last 3 or so years have been a buyers market but I can remember paying over 1K for some of the older bags. (I think I remember  selling my eggplant City for about $1200).
> Not many years ago some of these oldies wouldn't have lasted more than a few minutes before someone snatched them up at higher prices than they are now. There seem to be more of them listed lately too.


I got great prices on all my Bals from 2016 to 2020. None were over $400. I've never bought a city. Maybe they are more desirable than other styles.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I got great prices on all my Bals from 2016 to 2020. None were over $400. I've never bought a city. Maybe they are more desirable than other styles.


Typically they are IMO, especially the oldies, or specific colours.


----------



## Norm.Core

I remember a time when the resale prices of Bal bags were insane. It was a feeding frenzy when unicorns popped up on eBay on auction. I’ve noticed that prices have gone back up but not as nuts back in its heyday. I think what’s harder now too is not just the rare colour and coveted seasons but condition comes into play. 

Maybe the prices will cool its jets again. At least I hope so. I’m nowhere near done and still have a number of HGs I’d like to own... eventually. I’m playing the long game. ❤️


----------



## Conni618

Agree!  As more time passes the availability of the sought after vintage bags slows down.  There are fewer in circulation and even less in decent condition.

Buyers did have a couple of years of super low prices for rare bags.  It coincided with a general drop in interest in older Bals. That situation may come around again but odds of finding that special one in good condition get greater with each cycle.

I guess all this is to explain why I tend to spend too much, if that twenty year old bag I’ve been hunting pops up.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Agree!  As more time passes the availability of the sought after vintage bags slows down.  There are fewer in circulation and even less in decent condition.
> 
> Buyers did have a couple of years of super low prices for rare bags.  It coincided with a general drop in interest in older Bals. That situation may come around again but odds of finding that special one in good condition get greater with each cycle.
> 
> I guess all this is to explain why I tend to spend too much, if that twenty year old bag I’ve been hunting pops up.


Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Who has the best Black Friday deals usually for used Bals?


----------



## morningsong

So just wondering, does anyone have a comparison of the 2005 indigo versus 2004 dark turquoise? Also did any of the dark turquoise bags come with hardware other than pewter? I saw a bag online and thought it may have been dark turquoise, but it had an “A” tag and came with a paper tag that said 2004. Since the paper tag doesn’t match the metal one, I was thinking that either they mixed up the tag or that the bag is actually indigo… I have a photo if needed.


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> So just wondering, does anyone have a comparison of the 2005 indigo versus 2004 dark turquoise? Also did any of the dark turquoise bags come with hardware other than pewter? I saw a bag online and thought it may have been dark turquoise, but it had an “A” tag and came with a paper tag that said 2004. Since the paper tag doesn’t match the metal one, I was thinking that either they mixed up the tag or that the bag is actually indigo… I have a photo if needed.


It's indigo, I never put too much faith in paper tags.


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> It's indigo, I never put too much faith in paper tags.


Thank you!   Still a pretty blue, but it almost looked cobalt so I just thought, “maaaybe..”


----------



## Angelbethanh

Has anyone ever ordered from here? They look like they have nice bags and great prices….









						Secondhand & Preloved Designer Fashion - THE FIFTH COLLECTION
					






					www.thefifthcollection.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Oh dear, our tie dying friend is at it again with the Chevre oldies.  I think this one is (*was*) a 2004 Sky Blue Work 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/325463234231?


----------



## Angelbethanh

This makes me so sad


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Oh dear, our tie dying friend is at it again with the Chevre oldies.  I think this one is (*was*) a 2004 Sky Blue Work
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/325463234231?


Are any of these actually selling?


----------



## PikaboICU

atlantis1982 said:


> Oh dear, our tie dying friend is at it again with the Chevre oldies.  I think this one is (*was*) a 2004 Sky Blue Work
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/325463234231?



Ohhh my stars! I saw those and was immediately repulsed. No offense to the artist but YIKES! 
I admit, I'm a purist because I don't even care for dyed bags. 
I suppose this would be ok to do to a bag that was in irreparable condition, upon REQUEST but to do that to a usable bag or one that could be rehabbed? 
I think the seller would be better off offering this service upon request.

I'm with @muchstuff have any of these sold? For THOSE prices?


----------



## morningsong

I’m not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I just wanted someone else’s opinion since I know that I can be a little bit of a perfectionist at times… I very recently purchased a 2005 pewter First on Poshmark, but when it arrived there was noticeable cosmetic damage on the outside of the bag and all of  the tassels were split. Oddly, the mirror, the interior, and the hardware on the bag are all in perfect condition but the scuffs are noticeable enough that I am going to try to return it to the seller (my first time doing this, but I always ask plenty of questions when necessary before buying pre-loved bags).

They posted photos that didn’t show any of it, and it’s not in terrible condition but it’s not something that I would’ve bought had I known beforehand. Just wondering what you guys think of this bag? Am I making a bigger deal out of this than necessary? And has anyone had any experience with making a return on Poshmark?

The professional looking photos are two from the original listing.


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I just wanted someone else’s opinion since I know that I can be a little bit of a perfectionist at times… I very recently purchased a 2005 pewter First on Poshmark, but when it arrived there was noticeable cosmetic damage on the outside of the bag and all of  the tassels were split. Oddly, the mirror, the interior, and the hardware on the bag are all in perfect condition but the scuffs are noticeable enough that I am going to try to return it to the seller (my first time doing this, but I always ask plenty of questions when necessary before buying pre-loved bags).
> 
> They posted photos that didn’t show any of it, and it’s not in terrible condition but it’s not something that I would’ve bought had I known beforehand. Just wondering what you guys think of this bag? Am I making a bigger deal out of this than necessary? And has anyone had any experience with making a return on Poshmark?
> 
> The professional looking photos are two from the original listing.
> 
> View attachment 5672275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672289


Not acceptable IMO, if the wear wasn't listed. The photos you've posted are clear whereas the ones from the listing aren't, so the wear isn't as obvious. I'd mention that if you're returning.


----------



## chowlover2

Pics 5 & 6 are bad. The bag looks great in the first pic, but they should have disclosed the other issues. Did you give them the ok to disperse your payment?


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> Not acceptable IMO, if the wear wasn't listed. The photos you've posted are clear whereas the ones from the listing aren't, so the wear isn't as obvious. I'd mention that if you're returning.


Thank you, I’m happy to hear it wasn’t just my thoughts! I’ll make sure to mention it. I specifically asked if there was any damage, but she said “just normal use”..which to me means more like light wear as opposed to this. Sadly, I had a bad feeling about it when I saw how it was sent (in a beat-up box covered in duct tape ).


----------



## morningsong

chowlover2 said:


> Pics 5 & 6 are bad. The bag looks great in the first pic, but they should have disclosed the other issues. Did you give them the ok to disperse your payment?


I agree. So I’ve just opened a claim with them, which I believe means the payment is paused until it’s resolved. I briefly thought about keeping it anyway, but I was so unhappy with it being inaccurate that I knew I’d prob never use it.


----------



## Norm.Core

The wear and tear is a bit rough. I can understand why you’re disappointed. Although Metallics are more fragile, they could’ve done a better job describing the real condition. Hope returning isn’t too stressful and that you find a better one later.


----------



## morningsong

Norm.Core said:


> The wear and tear is a bit rough. I can understand why you’re disappointed. Although Metallics are more fragile, they could’ve done a better job describing the real condition. Hope returning isn’t too stressful and that you find a better one later.


Thank you, *fingers crossed*


----------



## alexv222

Hi everyone,

I’m new to the community. I just recently purchased a purse via EBay (as attached in photos). I wanted to ask for your opinion of this specific model has been in circulation and if so is this an outlet purse? Also how can o removed the stains on the canvas of the bag? (Last photo)

Thank you in advance. 

Alex


----------



## Conni618

Sorry, maybe someone else knows how to clean this material. 

If it were mine, I’d probably try a white eraser. Just a small chance that would lighten it.


----------



## alexv222

Conni618 said:


> Sorry, maybe someone else knows how to clean this material.
> 
> If it were mine, I’d probably try a white eraser. Just a small chance that would lighten it.


Thanks! I actually used varnish stain remover and it works. Now my only question is that if the bag has been in circulation before it seems like it doesn’t match with the current style in Balenciaga website.


----------



## PikaboICU

alexv222 said:


> Thanks! I actually used varnish stain remover and it works. Now my only question is that if the bag has been in circulation before it seems like it doesn’t match with the current style in Balenciaga website.



Not exactly sure what you're asking, if about style or ?? If you search 'Balenciaga "Z" tag canvas' & select images, you'll see that style. Fashionphile has what appears to be that exact style currently listed.


----------



## muchstuff

alexv222 said:


> Thanks! I actually used varnish stain remover and it works. Now my only question is that if the bag has been in circulation before it seems like it doesn’t match with the current style in Balenciaga website.


2018 Cabas, lots of them out there.


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185706423682?hash=item2b3cf72582:g:L-
THIRTY NINE HUNDRED DOLLARS?!?  
(Maybe if it came with about $3400 in cash tucked inside...)


----------



## samfalstaff

When did the color codes start appearing on the back of the tags?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185706423682?hash=item2b3cf72582:g:L-
> THIRTY NINE HUNDRED DOLLARS?!?
> (Maybe if it came with about $3400 in cash tucked inside...)


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> When did the color codes start appearing on the back of the tags?


2010 as far as I know.


----------



## reovi

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185706423682?hash=item2b3cf72582:g:L-
> THIRTY NINE HUNDRED DOLLARS?!?
> (Maybe if it came with about $3400 in cash tucked inside...)


Sweet baby J!  It is cute, but not THAT cute!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> 2010 as far as I know.


Thanks


----------

